# Zeigt her eure Rennräder! - Teil 2



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## mtb-racer (24. Oktober 2010)

So, da es nun schon solche Galerien für CC Maschinen und alle andere Arten von Fahrrädern gibt, nun mal das Gleiche für Rennräder! 

Ihr könnt eure Traumräder posten oder die Räder, die ihr wirklich besitzt! 

So, dann mal los! 

cu Billy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamdancer (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein gerade fertig gewordenes Pride mit Force 2010 und Campa Zonda





... ich weiß, die Kette gehört für ein gutes Foto aufs große Blatt


----------



## einchris (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist meine selbst zusammengestelltes Bike. Grundlage ist ein Canyon Tria Rahmen, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Felgen und kompletter Dura Ace Ausstattung.


----------



## dermunk (30. Oktober 2010)

einchris schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier ist meine selbst zusammengestelltes Bike. Grundlage ist ein Canyon Tria Rahmen, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Felgen und kompletter Dura Ace Ausstattung.


Hi einchris,

wieso nimmst Du einen Tria-Rahmen und machst daraus ein Rennrad? Ist es nicht schwerer damit zu fahren, weil die Geometrie eine andere ist?


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein zusammengeschustertes Rennrad...


----------



## markus.2407 (5. November 2010)

ist jetzt 2. Hand, nen Satz Fulcrum 5 liegen auch in der Garage und machen sich echt bemerkbar!


----------



## elmono (7. November 2010)

Hier mal ein aktuelles/schönes Bild, jetzt hat die Kiste auch Tacho und Flaschenhalter.


----------



## burn (7. November 2010)

gefaellt!


----------



## average.stalker (13. November 2010)

@elmono: auch hier wieder: neuere und schickere version meines bikes!  

hast nen guten geschmack, hehehe


----------



## nafetsgurk (14. November 2010)

teil 2, dann auch 2 räder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NBB (18. November 2010)

hier mal meine Sammlung:

*Enik Tourmalet*





*Colnago Tecnos*





*Trek 1.9*


----------



## sonic00 (22. November 2010)

Endlich - SuSi ist fertig


----------



## Ianus (22. November 2010)




----------



## Tundra HT (23. November 2010)

Moin, hab mir jetzt auch nen Renner zugelegt. Ist ein Stevens Aspin Ct. Habe schon ein paar umbauten gemacht, weil mir das Seriengewicht nicht zugesagt hat. Bin jetzt von der Herstellerangabe von 8,2kg ohne Pedale auf 7,46kg mit Pedale runter .



Lg Jan


----------



## carofem (27. November 2010)

@Tundra HT
Hübsches Radl. Würde die roten Yokes durch blaue ersetzen.
Stütze dürfte ne KCNC sein,wieviel wiegt die denn?
Was sind das für Pedale und hierzu auch bitte das Gewicht. Danke.


----------



## Tundra HT (27. November 2010)

@carofem
Ja, die Stütze ist eine KCNC Ti Pro Lite in 27,2/350mm, wiegt 143gr. Die Pedale findest du in meinem Fotoalbum. Es sind Xpedo MF1A Ti und wiegen 218gr. Die Stützen-Sattelkombi ist von meinem Steppenwolf Hardtail eine Leihgabe (deswegen die roten Yokes ). Sie wird jetzt halt hin und her gewechselt. Je nach Bedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (27. November 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktuelles/schönes Bild, jetzt hat die Kiste auch Tacho und Flaschenhalter.



Schick, was ist denn für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## elmono (27. November 2010)

Nabend und Danke. Ist ein Elite, auf dem Bild aber noch falsch herum montiert. Da war schliesslich keine Anleitung dabei, und ich hab mich vorher noch nicht mit dieser Art von Anbauteil beschäftigt.


----------



## könni__ (30. November 2010)

Das Pride und das Cannondale finde ich richtig schick! 
Evtl würden dem Supersix  ein weißer oder roter Sattel mit weißem Lenkerband auch sehr gut stehen. Aber schwarz ist ja auch immer modern ;D


----------



## cluso (1. Dezember 2010)

Mein Neues:


----------



## Onze80 (3. Dezember 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Mein Neues:



Mir gefällts  Nur die Luftpumpe würd ich daheim lassen, sieht ohne sicher besser aus!

So nen Peugeot-Renner hab ich auch noch im Keller stehen, nur leider nicht mehr so frisch...


----------



## bastischaefer (4. Dezember 2010)

Mein MTB ist momentan noch im Umbau...aber hier schon mal mein Rennrad:


----------



## markus.2407 (4. Dezember 2010)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Mein MTB ist momentan noch im Umbau...aber hier schon mal mein Rennrad:



Hübsch, ein ?seltenes? Cucuma! so gekauft oder selbst zusammen gebaut? wie schwer? Gruss


----------



## bastischaefer (4. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Rad selbst zusammen gebaut. Der Vertrieb von Cucuma ist bei uns in der Nähe, also ist das Rad (der Hersteller) hier nicht soooo selten. Aber da nur der Rahmen von Cucuma ist, ist es wohl doch ein "Unikat".
Das Gewicht liegt bei 8,4kg. der Rahmen ist leider nicht der Leichteste...aber verwindungssteif!


----------



## kona_steffen (5. Dezember 2010)

*Colnago Tecnos*






Das Rad ist echt schön, den Spacerturm hätte ich mir verkniffen aber wenns so besser passt ist auch ok,  sehr hübsch!


----------



## norman68 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir zu Weihnachten nun auch mal ein Rennrad geschenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Argonrockt (13. Dezember 2010)

Argon18 Gallium - auf Fulcrum F3 mit Michelin H3 auf Latex


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (28. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Piktogramm (28. Dezember 2010)

Sind doch sicherlich Carbonfelgen die du als Noname Zeug auf ebay geschossen hast. Paar Worte dazu wären nett (vorrausgesetzt das Zeug hat seine ersten 1000km)


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (28. Dezember 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Sind doch sicherlich Carbonfelgen die du als Noname Zeug auf ebay geschossen hast. Paar Worte dazu wÃ¤ren nett (vorrausgesetzt das Zeug hat seine ersten 1000km)



 Das "Zeug" hat bisher genau 0,0km. Bei dem gegenwÃ¤rtigen Wetter sitze ich nur auf dem Winterrad.
Der erste Eindruck von Verarbeitung und Gewicht ist aber sehr Ã¼berzeugend. Die Felgen wiegen 320/325g (Werksangabe 325g) und lieÃen sich einwandfrei Einspeichen. Von der QualitÃ¤t her wÃ¼rde ich sie ungefÃ¤hr bei Gigantex einstufen.
  Sollte sich beim Fahren herausstellen dass sie nicht die steifsten sind kann ich trotzdem gut damit leben. Zipp ist auch nicht steif, kosten aber deutlich mehr als 200â¬... 
  Im GroÃen und Ganzen machen sie einen sehr Ã¼berzeigenden Eindruck.


----------



## carofem (28. Dezember 2010)

Hübsches Radl haste da aufgebaut .
Tolles Gewicht,weiss nur nicht ob der schwarze Rahmen besser ausgesehen hätte.
Aber der Rahmen(in grau) war ja bestimmt vorhanden?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (28. Dezember 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hübsches Radl haste da aufgebaut .
> Tolles Gewicht,weiss nur nicht ob der schwarze Rahmen besser ausgesehen hätte.
> Aber der Rahmen(in grau) war ja bestimmt vorhanden?



 Danke.
Schwarz eloxierte Rahmen gibt es doch an jeder Ecke. Das Grau von Quantec ist da wenigstens mal was Anderes... 
Den Rahmen gab es damals übers Team, daher hatte ich bei der Farbe gar keine Wahl.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Tommasini ist am Montag eingetroffen:


----------



## markus.2407 (29. Dezember 2010)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mein neues Tommasini ist am Montag eingetroffen:


Wo kann man ein Tommasini bestellen und wie lange dauert sowas? Ansonsten top bike


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2010)

Gekauft und aufgebaut habe ich es hier; http://www.fratelli-cycle.de/

Bestellt Mitte Oktober, das finde ich für einen Maßrahmen noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Quantec finde ich verdammt schick. Sieht edel aus, war aber vermutlich nicht mal so teuer. Und dann das Gewicht - würde mir auch gut passen


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. Dezember 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Quantec finde ich verdammt schick. Sieht edel aus, war aber vermutlich nicht mal so teuer. Und dann das Gewicht - würde mir auch gut passen



Nee, teuer war das wirklich nicht. Hat mich dank Sponsoringpreis für den Rahmen, ausgiebiger Schnäppchenjagten und dem ein oder anderen vorhandenen Teil nur etwas über 1200-1300 gekostet.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. Dezember 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Quantec finde ich verdammt schick. Sieht edel aus, war aber vermutlich nicht mal so teuer. Und dann das Gewicht - würde mir auch gut passen



Nee, teuer war das wirklich nicht. Hat mich dank Sponsoringpreis für den Rahmen, ausgiebiger Schnäppchenjagten und dem ein oder anderen vorhandenen Teil nur etwa 1200-1300 gekostet.


----------



## LadyScott (4. Januar 2011)

Scott speedster s20 Jahrgang 2008


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Januar 2011)

cube agree gtc im aufbau...

rahmen und gabel sind nicht gerade leichtgewichte, aber sehr gut verarbeitet. die ursprüngliche ausstattung der race-variante mit den vista-laufrädern und den fsa-bremsen auch eher mau. die syntace-teile der mittelklasse bringen ebenfalls noch einiges an überflüssigem gewicht. also noch viel optimierungspotential. 

mit den superleichten laufrädern wird das gewicht am ende wohl bei ca. 7,3 kg liegen - immerhin.






grüsse mike


----------



## carofem (4. Januar 2011)

@mikeonbike
Hallo,hast du den LRS (Criterium light ) schon länger,wenn ja wie zufrieden biste mit dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (5. Januar 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> @mikeonbike
> Hallo,hast du den LRS (Criterium light ) schon länger,wenn ja wie zufrieden biste mit dem.



hinterrad 730 gr
vorderrad 534 gr

beide nachgewogen (hinterrad 30 gr. leichter als herstellerangabe, vorderrad 4 gr. schwerer )

gewichtszulassung bis 70 kg. bin also ein leichter knirps . verarbeitung und optischer eindruck gut.

felge und freilauf kann ich derzeit mangels einsatzerfahrung noch nicht qualitativ einordnen. die sapim und industrielager sind aber standard.

wenn's was zu meckern gibt, werd ich's hier aber mal kundtun.


----------



## ONE78 (5. Januar 2011)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


>



das find ich auch gut 
vielleicht noch die aufkleber (?) vom rahmen ab...


----------



## preshi (5. Januar 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das find ich auch gut
> vielleicht noch die aufkleber (?) vom rahmen ab...



Das sind keine Aufkleber.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. Januar 2011)

Wenns Druch ist Hilft Nitro/CN Verdünner, bei Laser hilft garnix auser neu Elox aber ich würfe sie drauf lassen


----------



## ONE78 (5. Januar 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> ... bei Laser ...


geht rot zu lasern


----------



## Piktogramm (5. Januar 2011)

Rot nicht, aber das Quantec wäre durchaus möglich (oder es ist gestrahlt)


----------



## corfrimor (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hab' auch immer überall die Labels runtergekratzt, aber inzwischen bin ich ein wenig davon abgekommen. So ein paar Aufkleber / Decals / gelaserte Schriftzüge usw. lassen das Rad nicht gar zu langweilig wirken.

Übrigens: Das Quantec ist geil


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (5. Januar 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das find ich auch gut
> vielleicht noch die aufkleber (?) vom rahmen ab...



Nix Aufkleber! Das ist Sieb- oder Tampondruck 
Wenn es Aufkleber wären würde ich sie aber trotzdem nicht abreißen.


----------



## kastaman (6. Januar 2011)

Klassiker gefällig: Gazelle TVM Team Replica


----------



## Storck9500 (8. Januar 2011)

mein storck ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastischaefer (9. Januar 2011)

Die Störcke sind einfach schöne Räder


----------



## Mr_Manero (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hat zwar keinen klassischen Rennlenker aber einen  Aufbau basierend auf einen Kinesis Rennradrahmen mit modifizierter Alfine 11 Gang (von 135mm auf 132mm reduziert, damit es in die Aufnahme passt). Gewicht ist 10,77 kg (Es ist ein relativ schwerer Rahmen), Ketteblatt vorne 38 ZÃ¤hne hinten derzeit 22.































Teileliste:
Rahmen	â¦	Kinesis aero/bikelabor RR-Rahmen Aero pulverbschichtet	â¦	1825	g
Steuersatz	â¦	Ritchey semi-integriert	â¦	120	g
Gabel	â¦	Carbon/Alu	â¦	600	g
Kurbellager	â¦	Shimano Octalink	â¦	260	g
Kurbel	â¦	Shimano 105 3fach ohne KettenblÃ¤tter	â¦	440	g
Kettenblatt	â¦	38 Specialites TA/130mm	â¦	30	g
Kettenblattschutz	â¦	Carbon 130mm/Halter Alu	â¦	150	g
Pedale	â¦	Shimano M540	â¦	350	g
Laufrad vorne komplett	â¦	Shimano 105/Mavic CXP22/32 + DT Competition	â¦	927	g
Laufrad hinten komplett	â¦	Alfine 11 Gang/Mavic Open Pro/32 + DT Competition	â¦	2334	g
Schnellspanner vorne	â¦	Shimano 105	â¦	71	g
Reifen vorne	â¦	Felgenband, Schlauch, Continental Grandprix 23C	â¦	430	g
Reifen hinten	â¦	Felgenband, Schlauch, Continental Grandprix 23C	â¦	430	g
Ritzel	â¦	Alfine 22 ZÃ¤hne	â¦	60	g
Schaltbox+Kleinteile	â¦	Alfine 11 Gang	â¦	149	g
Kettenspanner	â¦	Surly Singleator	â¦	157	g
Kette	â¦	gekÃ¼rzt, SRAM PC971	â¦	260	g
SattelstÃ¼tze	â¦	Ritchey WCS 27,2/350 Single Bolt	â¦	230	g
Sattelklemme	â¦	Salsa 32mm	â¦	22	g
Sattel	â¦	SQ LAB 611	â¦	270	g
Bremsen	â¦	Shimano 105	â¦	360	g
Bremshebel	â¦	Cane Creek Flat Top	â¦	172	g
Vorbau	â¦	Ritchey WCS 90mm/31,8	â¦	120	g
Lenker	â¦	Ritchey WCS Flatbar 31,8	â¦	135	g
A-Head-Kappe	â¦	Alu+Titanschraube	â¦	12	g
Griffe	â¦	Ergon	â¦	275	g
Schalthebel	â¦	Alfine 11 Gang	â¦	174	g
Flaschenhalter	â¦	Dynamics Carbon Flaschenhalter	â¦	20	g
Satteltasche	â¦	Vaude Race Light S schwarz mit Schlauch	â¦	130	g
Kleinmaterial, ZÃ¼ge	â¦		â¦	200	g
Gewicht rechnerisch				10713	g

GruÃ Manero


----------



## Jedisonic (10. Januar 2011)




----------



## ONE78 (10. Januar 2011)

Mr_Manero schrieb:


> ...mit modifizierter Alfine 22 Gang...
> Alfine 11 Gang/Mavic Open Pro/32 + DT Competition



häh


----------



## Mr_Manero (10. Januar 2011)

Muß natürlich 11 Gang heißen! Ansonsten ist der Kommentar ziemlich einsilbig!

<Zitat>"häh"</Zitat>

Aber die Fragestellung war erkennbar. 

Gruß Manero


----------



## BontragerTom (11. Januar 2011)

Jedisonic schrieb:


>



Die Trennscheibe hinter den Ritzeln gehört aber noch entfernt.
Bei einem ordentlich eingestellten SW braucht man sowas nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Januar 2011)

Ferrari gefällig? 

Hier noch mit altem Laufradsatz:




Und seit letzter Woche mit Reynolds Attack Carbon Clinchern. Auf einen Schlag 500g gespart.




Nu wiegt's 7,7 kg. Campa-Freilauf für den LRS fehlt noch. Dann muss nur noch das Wetter passen für die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## elmono (16. Januar 2011)

Das Wetter ist doch schon wieder okay. 

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was wäre ein gut rollender, aber etwas pannensicherer Reifen? Mir wurde beim ersten Posten ja schon prophezeit, dass die Michelin Dynamic Sport nix taugen, was sich auf der gestrigen Ausfahrt auch mit 2 Platten bewahrheitet hat. Die Reifen haben sogar ein paar nette Risse...


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Januar 2011)

Wetter passt schon, da hast du Recht. Aber die Straßen und Wege... 

Über Schwalbe Ultremo scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen schwören auf ihn, die anderen fluchen nur noch.
Ich habe Conti Grand Prix 4000 S drauf und kann nicht klagen. Rollt ganz gut, nutzt sich nicht so schnell ab (wenn man nicht ständig Bremsplatten produziert ) und ne Panne hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist doch schon wieder okay.
> 
> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was wäre ein gut rollender, aber etwas pannensicherer Reifen? Mir wurde beim ersten Posten ja schon prophezeit, dass die Michelin Dynamic Sport nix taugen, was sich auf der gestrigen Ausfahrt auch mit 2 Platten bewahrheitet hat. Die Reifen haben sogar ein paar nette Risse...



Die Teile hatte ich auch mal. Sind halt sackschwer, aber Probleme hatte ich damit fast nicht. Haben einige tausend km mit einem Platten durchgehalten.
Hab' dann auf den Ultremo R gewechselt. Hatte damit auch einen Platten und man hat recht schnell deutliche Verschleißerscheinungen gehabt.
GP4000 liegen im Schrank und warten auf den Einsatz, die Ultremos fahre ich nur noch, so lange ich Rolle fahre.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2011)

@elmono

Conti Grand Prix 4000 S 

(auf das "S" am Ende achten... mit "S" hat er die Black Chili Compound Mischung, die ich vor allem auch auf nassen Straßen sehr angenehm finde. Der ohne "S" hat eine andere Gummimischung. Geht auch, ist aber imho nicht ganz so gut )


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Januar 2011)

@ Mr Manero: Wie kommt's zu der Zusammenstellung?


----------



## der_dino (18. Januar 2011)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Die Störcke sind einfach schöne Räder



oh, storck?! da mach ich doch gerne mit


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Januar 2011)

Hübscher Aufkleber an der Kurbel.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein paar Räder mit wohltuendem Anblick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_dino (19. Januar 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hübscher Aufkleber an der Kurbel.



das ist doch wohl nicht bezogen auf diesen dezenten "SRAM" Schriftzug?!-.-...
Ich weiss gar nicht, was die da geritten hat, den in Schriftgröße 96 da abzudrucken... und dann ist das nicht mal ein Aufkleber, das ist lackiert.

Naja an dem Bike passt es so mehr oder weniger...Alternativ wär es ne Ultegra Gruppe gewesen,die gefiel mir aber überhaupt nicht. Und die Kurbel von Shimano erst recht nicht


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Januar 2011)

Ich meine das weiße Teil außen an der Kettenblattseite.
Tatsache! Das ist ja gar kein Aufkleber. :ee: Sieht auf deinen Bildern so aus, als wäre es ein Quality Check Sticker oder sowas. :engel:

Schick isses ja, aber ich würde noch in einen Laufradsatz mit etwas höherer Felge investieren. Der wuchtige Rahmen und die flachen Felgen machen sich in meinen Augen nicht so gut.


----------



## funkt (19. Januar 2011)

Meins: 

Gruß Tom


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was daran so schwer sein kann, das Foto hier richtig reinzustellen...
Hier das Rad von "funkt"


----------



## BontragerTom (21. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @elmono
> 
> Conti Grand Prix 4000 S
> 
> (auf das "S" am Ende achten... mit "S" hat er die Black Chili Compound Mischung, die ich vor allem auch auf nassen Straßen sehr angenehm finde. Der ohne "S" hat eine andere Gummimischung. Geht auch, ist aber imho nicht ganz so gut )




Nö, das war nur am Anfang so, als der 4000s auf den Markt kam.
Mittlerweile haben alle schwarzen Grand Prix, egal ob 4000, S, der 24er Black Chilli.

Die Bunten haben ne andere Mischung.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Januar 2011)

So habe ich das auch in Erinnerung.


----------



## _Ben_ (26. Januar 2011)

Das ist meins  Nich gerade besonders, aber es ist  mir ans Herz gewachsen


----------



## bastischaefer (26. Januar 2011)

Wenn du es magst...dann ist doch alles in Ordnung!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

schönes canyon....


----------



## Mr_Manero (2. Februar 2011)

@Geisterfahrer

_"@ Mr Manero: Wie kommt's zu der Zusammenstellung? "_

Ich kann die Fragestellung nicht richtig deuten, meinst Du warum eine Alfine in einem Rennradrahmen verbauen, oder?

Gruß Manero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler (3. Februar 2011)

Im Anhang meine beiden Rennräder.


Stevens SCF1

Bianchi ML3


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Februar 2011)

Und? Was schaltet jetzt besser?


----------



## Altitude (7. Februar 2011)

kleiner appetizer:




cielo_hub_left von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Februar 2011)

@mete
Deine Aufbauten sehen echt oft verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Februar 2011)

und jetzt noch was mit Muffen! Sehr schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2011)

"Appetizer" brauch' ich nicht, sollte schon das ganze Rad sein.
Mete, wieder mal ein sehr schönes Rad. Und das erste RR, das ich von dir sehe. Sehr feines Teil! Was ist das für ein Rahmenset?


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmenset?



Nichts Besonderes, aber ganz gut gemacht und für Stahl nicht zu schwer. "Excalibur" steht drauf.


----------



## elmono (8. Februar 2011)

Krasse Sattelüberhöhung, aber echt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (8. Februar 2011)

So, ich hab heute nochmal Bilder fürs Familienalbum gemacht, da ich das RR wohl verkaufen muss. Und die Bilde will ich euch ja nicht vorenthalten...

@Mete: Goil, wie so ziemlich immer eigentlich


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2011)

Tolles Rad, tolle Bilder - also wie immer bei dir 
Sind das im Sitzrohr Kunststoff Flaschenhalterschrauben?


----------



## Der P (9. Februar 2011)

Danke, danke...und ja 

Funktionieren sogar mit nem Flaschenhalter dran ohne Probleme. Bin ich auch ne ganze Zeit so am MTB gefahren, ohne Verluste


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Februar 2011)

abend,
das cannondale ist mehr wie schick!
sehr sher schön!
gefällt mir absolut gut und sehr prima in szene gesetzt und abgeknipst!
ist das ein 60er?
welche vorbau länge und was für oberrohr länge hat die blaue rakete?
wirklcih ein wunderhüpsches rad!!!
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Der P (9. Februar 2011)

freut mich, wenns gefällt. Ja, ist 60er RH und ein 120mm Vorbau müsste es sein. OR Länge hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, man findet die kompletten Geo Daten aber noch bei Cannondale.


----------



## hexxagon (10. Februar 2011)

Darf man fragen wie groß du bist, bei welcher Schrittlänge?

Ich bin 192 mit SL 93 und habe gestern beim Händler ein CAAD10 in 58 probegefahren und dann ein SuSi in genau dieser Größe bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nun_der_chef (10. Februar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Nichts Besonderes, aber ganz gut gemacht und für Stahl nicht zu schwer. "Excalibur" steht drauf.



Wirklich sehr sehr schön. 
Ich habe auch noch so ein Rahmen, den ich eigentlich verkaufen will.
Wenn ich dein Rad sehe, muß ich mir das aber nochmal überlegen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Februar 2011)

Gehts noch als RR durch?


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Februar 2011)

Also irgendwann is mal gut, ja?! Kein Rennbügel, vorne nur ein Blatt, SPD-Pedale, MTB-Schaltwerk, Schnellspanner-Stützenklemme. AU WEIA!!! 

Aber scharfes Teil. Als Speedbike absolut tauglich.


----------



## Tod_Larsen (13. Februar 2011)

Mein allererstes und bis jetzt teuerstes:




Bis auf ein goldenes Lenkerband und eine gekürzte Gabel sieht meinst genauso aus


----------



## der_dino (13. Februar 2011)

Bitte eigenes Foto machen... keins aus dem Katalog nehmen.. 

aber wieso goldenes Lenkerband?! Oo lass das lieber weiss und knibbel die gelben Mavic Aufkleber ab


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Februar 2011)

... und lass dir blaue Mavic Sticker anfertigen.


----------



## Tod_Larsen (13. Februar 2011)

Jaja, wegen dem goldenen Lenkerband musste ich mir schon im rennrad-news Forum einiges anhören... Es SIEHT gut aus, basta 
Rosa oder giftgrün wirds als nächstes sein, wenn ich mal wieder Verschleißteile wechsle...^^
Und ich stehe auf gelbe Mavic Aufkleber! Ich werd mir auf meine Merida-Felgen auch gelbe Mavic Aufkleber draufmachen 

http://www6.pic-upload.de/13.02.11/bbcqjq9oe71.jpg


----------



## bastischaefer (13. Februar 2011)

Gold...BRRRRRRRRRR Aber sonst sehr schick!


----------



## Tod_Larsen (13. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön 
Hab damals mehr nach Aussehen als nach Wesentlichem geschaut...


----------



## Weirdo (17. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Budgetrenner fürs winterliche Rollentraining und für das derzeitige Wetter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (17. Februar 2011)

Komische Geo. Sattel auf Anschlag nach vorne geschoben, 100er (?) Vorbau. Das würde heißen, dein Rahmen ist dir zu groß. Aber dazu passt die ausgefahrene Stütze nicht.


----------



## Weirdo (17. Februar 2011)

> Komische Geo. Sattel auf Anschlag nach vorne geschoben, 100er (?) Vorbau. Das würde heißen, dein Rahmen ist dir zu groß. Aber dazu passt die ausgefahrene Stütze nicht.



Vorbau ist ein 110er, Winkel 10 Grad, Rahmengröße 60 cm, meine Länge ist 1,87 m bei 92 cm Beinlänge - hab also relativ lange Gräten. Eigentlich sollte ich auf eine ungekröpfte Stütze umrüsten, aber vorübergehend muss es auch so gehen. Hatte den Sattel tatsächlich bis vor kurzem im üblichen Klemmbereich montiert, aber in der aktuellen Konfiguration fühl ich mich wohler damit.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2011)

Na dann ist ja alles in Butter. 
Ist mir schon klar, dass man sich sein Bike nicht zufällig genau so einstellt.


----------



## kalama (21. Februar 2011)

bin mir nicht sicher ob es hierher oder in den stadtschlampen-thread gehört!? aber als mtb-ler hab ich ne abneigung gegen RR-lenker.

nach frühjahrs pimp-wochen mit LRS, Sattel, Lenker, Griffe mal eben 717g gespart. Schnellspanner und stütze (und nochmals anderer sattel, der jetzige kommt ans enduro) folgen...dann sinds ca. 960g ersparnis!
bislang 9,73kg so wie es da steht:





wenns hier nicht hingehört macht mich fertig!!


----------



## Tod_Larsen (23. Februar 2011)

Kein RR-Lenker, kein Rennrad!!!
Und die Pedale sprechen auch für Stadtschlampe 
Die Rahmenschaltung finde  ich allerdings schick.


----------



## Tom3k (24. Februar 2011)

sieht gut aus ! 

aber ohne die gangschaltung wärs noch hübscher  

singlespeeder ftw


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

so es ist fertig - mein CieloSportiv - Ausbaustufe 1





























cielo_sportiv_mk1g von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


-> der Gabelschaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt
-> der Ritchey Plaste-lenker kommt noch weg
-> der Umwerfer bekommt eine schönere Schelle
-> das Record und Athena 11s Sachen bleibt vorerst drauf

ich bin schon am Record 10s Teile zusammensuchen - ist in NOS a bisserl schwierig, aber Umwerfer, Kurbel und Schaltwerk hab ich schon - etz wirds erst mal so gefahren


----------



## ONE78 (25. Februar 2011)

schick! bzw. sehr schick..


----------



## Kooni81 (25. Februar 2011)

Mein Stevens Xenon:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842601]
	
[/URL]

Frisch mit neuen Laufrädern(Profi Line Naben mit BOR Felgen). 
Der Rahmen ist von 2010 mit kompletter Ultegra 6700 Compact
Rahmengröße 52.Gesamtgewicht folgt noch.

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (26. Februar 2011)

Die STIs sehen so aus, als wären sie ziemlich weit nach unten geneigt. Normalerweise stellt man die so ein, dass die untere Spitze des Bremshebels eine Linie mit der Unterkante des Unterlenkers bildet.
Oder täuscht das...?


----------



## Kooni81 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja,wenn man ein Lineal hinhält gehen sie ein wenig drunter.
Aber ich komm so gut zurecht!


----------



## Bill Tür (26. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


>


Schön zeitlos ist es geworden, mir gefällt es auf jeden Fall. Auf den ersten oder ungeübten Blick wirkt es sehr klassisch, schon fast langweilig. Die Details revidieren den Eindruck natürlich. Was mich aber etwas stört, sind die Ritchey-Aufdrucke. Lassen die sich nicht wie bei den Standard-Teilen mit Aceton entfernen? Besonders die Stütze sieht so etwas billig aus.


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Februar 2011)

Na dann will ich doch meinen - noch - Renner auch mal zum Besten geben.
Rad ist natürlich nicht mehr ganz original und wiegt ca. 6,7 Kg. Steht jetzt zum Verkauf, da ich mir etwas Neues gönnen will. Wer also Interesse hat - PM! 
Quasi ein kaum gefahrenes Lieberhaber Stücksche...


----------



## Tod_Larsen (28. Februar 2011)

Was neues gönnen? Alter, ich glaub ich spinn 
Was ist denn an diesem Sahnestück auszusetzen?


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Februar 2011)

Das Gelb vom Rahmen, das so gar nicht zum Rest passen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tod_Larsen (28. Februar 2011)

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dadurch ist dieses Carbon-Schlachtross natürlich wertlos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bau am besten die paar Metallteile aus, die da sind (z.B. Speichen und Bremsen). Kriegst beim Altmetall vielleicht noch zwei Mark.
Und ich geh mich inzwischen beim Arbeitsamt anstellen


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

@Al_Borland...
wie du wahrscheinlich weißt, gab es diesen Rahmen nur in dieser Farbkombi 
Egal wo du damit hälst, bist du aber immer im Gespräch und musst für Fotos her halten. So schlimm kann es also nicht aussehen?!

@Tod_Larsen...
Steht jetzt ca. 2 Jahre bei mir im Zimmer und das ist eben wie ein Bild an der Wand. Irgendwann will man mal wieder was Neues sehen. Wobei es sich genauso geil fährt, wie es aussieht. Metall gibt´s da nicht mehr viel dran - rischdisch 
Der Rest ist quasi nur noch Plastikmüll


----------



## Al_Borland (1. März 2011)

War doch nicht böse gemeint. Das Rad sieht nicht nur leicht, sondern auch schnell aus.


----------



## ReneM (1. März 2011)

Mein neues Rad für 2011:





Und noch mal mit dem leichten Laufradsatz:





Gruß

René


----------



## burn (1. März 2011)

gefaellt mir richtig gut!


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

Nach dem Motto: "Black is beautiful!"
Feines Rad


----------



## Marius210686 (4. März 2011)

hallo,
hier mal mein neuer renner !bin gerade mit dem aufbau fertig geworden.


----------



## der_dino (4. März 2011)

quantec rahmen... sram force... und dann verließen sie ihn... gibts die bilder auch mit licht?


----------



## Marius210686 (4. März 2011)

der_dino schrieb:


> quantec rahmen... sram force... und dann verließen sie ihn... gibts die bilder auch mit licht?


 mit licht!


----------



## ReneM (5. März 2011)

Ab in die Sonne mit dem Rad und dort noch mal richtig fotografieren.

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius210686 (5. März 2011)

ReneM schrieb:


> Ab in die Sonne mit dem Rad und dort noch mal richtig fotografieren.
> 
> ;-)


 wird gemacht wenn sie wieder lacht! wollte eigentlich heute ne runde fahren ,aber das wetter ist nicht so der hit


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2011)

Das BeOne ist toll.

Vorerst finale Ausbaustufe:




Fahren bei grauem Wetter ist übrigens empfehlenswert, da ist nicht so viel los (war nur sch...kalt heute). Also marsch marsch, raus mit dem Quantec.


----------



## ReneM (5. März 2011)

Danke!!! So ein Titan Colnago ist aber auch mal was besonderes. Sehr schön!!!

War heute auch unterwegs. Sonnenschein, aber eiskalter Wind. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!

Gruß

René


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. März 2011)

schönes Quantec, saustarkes Colnago!

here comes Marin


----------



## F4B1 (6. März 2011)

Was in meinen Augen ja total schrecklich ist ist die Farbe von Sattelstütze und Lenker. Dabei bin ich eigentlich ein Freund von knalligen Farben (Plan für die nächste Saison in orange), aber das rot sieht zumindest auf den Fotos sehr krass aus.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. März 2011)

hallo.
das marin ist spitze! 
der grau/antrazit-farbene rahmen mit dem rot und weiss sieht sehr gut aus.
würde nur um das "krass" wirkende und herrausstechende rot der stütze zu kompensieren ein rotes lenkerband versuchen und um den farb-ton rot noch etwas mit "nach unten zu ziehen" vll rote schaltröllchen oder irgen ein roter "eye-catcher" an kurbel anbringen (pedale?)
grüsse der kalle


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. März 2011)

macht die Kombination aus Dämmerung & blitz, bei Tageslicht harmoniert es hervorragend ;-)


----------



## Marius210686 (6. März 2011)

so hier noch mal mein neues, nach der ersten ausfahrt heute!


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2011)

Sieht doch gleich viel besser aus. Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. März 2011)

so, es ist vollbracht...


----------



## Al_Borland (13. März 2011)

Sorry, aber dem Gewichtsdogma ist hier in meinen Augen die Schönheit zum Opfer gefallen.
Alleine schon die pottenhässliche Tune-Kurbel und das Geschummel mit den Lenkerendschalthebeln... 
Was trinkst du so auf der Tour?

Aber weil du's bestimmt lesen willst: Was wiegt der Gaul denn so?


----------



## ONE78 (13. März 2011)

mein ziel sind eigentlich sub7, aber ich hab noch keine vernünftige waage.
mit meiner personenwaare sind 7,6kg.

ich find die tune sehr geil und es ist ne 180er, freu...
und mehr als 9gänge brauche ich in unser gegend nicht.


----------



## muellema (14. März 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mein ziel sind eigentlich sub7, aber ich hab noch keine vernünftige waage.
> mit meiner personenwaare sind 7,6kg.
> 
> ich find die tune sehr geil und es ist ne 180er, freu...
> und mehr als 9gänge brauche ich in unser gegend nicht.



Das Farbkonzept erschließt sich mir nicht. Grüne Kurbel mit roten Schrauben, rote Aheadkappe, Ventilkappen in klar/gelb wirkt nicht schlüssig?!

Schwalbe Durano vorn geht sicher auch leichter.

Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich dafür aber sehr geil. Eine alte Ultegra SL Kurbel hätte sich gut daran gemacht.

Eggies hab ich auch mal ne Zeit am Renner gehabt, mittlerweile bin ich auf Look Keo umgestiegen und habtrotz leichtem Mehrgewicht deutlich mehr Freude mit dem Rad.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (15. März 2011)

*Update:*
Sattelstütze und Sattel neu.




Mit Plastikfelgen für die Rennen




Mit Alltagslaufrädern

Schöne Bilder folgen wenn der Frühling da ist...


----------



## Northern lite (23. März 2011)

dann will ich auch... jetzt in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe mit Fulcrum R3

farblich passende Pedale sollen noch folgen













so wie es da steht: 7816g

Kommentare/Kritik erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (23. März 2011)

Schick schick. Ich würde den LRS noch ablabeln.


----------



## Northern lite (23. März 2011)

...nicht wirklich...

da es ansonsten schon recht schlicht und ruhig ist, darf am LRS schon ein wenig Farbe bleiben...ohne würde ich es wieder optisch zu langweilig finden...


----------



## Al_Borland (23. März 2011)

Na dann sorg halt dafür, dass das Rot von den LRS-Labels an den Anbauteilen noch ein paar Mal vorkommt. Vorbau, Stütze, Stützenklemme, Kettenblattschrauben, Schnellspanner z.B..


----------



## Northern lite (24. März 2011)

die Spielereien hab ich schon an meinem Hardtail gemacht...

das paßt schon so... die Laufräder sollen der einzige Farbakzent bleiben

wie gesagt... es fehlen lediglich noch die Pedale in Eisgrau


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. März 2011)

Mir gefällt es so wie es da steht. Hast Du Nachrüstkettenblätter montiert, oder verbaute Shimano in der Generation nicht so klobige? Die sehen deutlich besser aus als die wuchtigen Blätter, die man an vielen Shimanokurbeln sieht.


----------



## Northern lite (24. März 2011)

das sind noch die originalen Kettenblätter


----------



## ReneM (24. März 2011)

Die Kettenblätter der Ultegra SL sind sehr schön gewesen. 

Ich hab grad noch einen Satz Ultegra SL Pedale (also die in Icegrey) übrig.

Gruß

René


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2011)

...vielleicht die SMICA-Stütze entlabeln, da das Print sowieso schon schwächelt...!?


Hier mal mein Renner.
Bessere Bilder folgen...
Hinten am LR ist das Decor ab. Was meint ihr - vorne auch entlabeln oder neues DekorSet für hinten besorgen!?









Frisch entlabelt...











Kommt Zeit - kommt ....


----------



## Crissi (31. März 2011)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> so hier noch mal mein neues, nach der ersten ausfahrt heute!




Sehr schick!! Und warum vertickste es?


http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-...antec-slr-mit-sram-force-komplettgruppe&cat=1


----------



## Marius210686 (31. März 2011)

Crissi schrieb:


> Sehr schick!! Und warum vertickste es?
> 
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-...antec-slr-mit-sram-force-komplettgruppe&cat=1


 da ich knie probleme schon seit längerem habe und es mal wieder probieren wollte mit dem fahren ,geht aber nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (31. März 2011)

für schlechtwetter







und besseres wetter...


----------



## BontragerTom (2. April 2011)

Mein TCR mit aktuellem Setup






Der neue LRS bekommt noch individelle Giant Decals dann ist es "fertig"

Grüße.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. April 2011)

Der LRS ist für den Rahmen etwas zu heftig, finde ich. Zweiter FH, und es wird hübsch.


----------



## chriiss (2. April 2011)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Mein TCR mit aktuellem Setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was die Laufräder angeht, muss ich meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Ansonsten très chic!


----------



## ONE78 (2. April 2011)

erinnert mich an mein altes nox




deshalb find ichs geil! nur das sloping mag ich nicht so und ide felgen so lassen, bitte!


----------



## carofem (2. April 2011)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> für schlechtwetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind das Ritchey Pedale, wenn ja wie funktionieren die bei dir?


----------



## mikeonbike (3. April 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Sind das Ritchey Pedale, wenn ja wie funktionieren die bei dir?



jupp, das sind ritcheys - funzen unauffällig - wie's sein muss...  und das beste, sind sie auch sehr leicht (202 gr. paar auf dem einen, 204 gr. paar auf dem anderen)...

grüße,
mike


----------



## Viki (3. April 2011)

Meine erstes Rennrad 
Cube Agree Pro 2011-> nur schön Wetter Fahrrad


----------



## Crissi (3. April 2011)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> da ich knie probleme schon seit längerem habe und es mal wieder probieren wollte mit dem fahren ,geht aber nicht !



Ahhh Mist!!!! Das tut mir Leid!! Naja, vllt wirds ja doch irgendwann wieder und dann kaufst dir wieder eins!

Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (3. April 2011)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> jupp, das sind ritcheys - funzen unauffällig - wie's sein muss...  und das beste, sind sie auch sehr leicht (202 gr. paar auf dem einen, 204 gr. paar auf dem anderen)...
> 
> grüße,
> mike


 
Ich noch mal,fährst sie ja bestimmt mit MTB-Schuhen,wenn ja mit welchen(Marke)? Hab mal gehört dass es da bei manchen Schuhen Probleme wegen der Stollenhöhe geben kann.


----------



## BontragerTom (3. April 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Der LRS ist für den Rahmen etwas zu heftig, finde ich. *Zweiter FH*, und es wird hübsch.



Da sind zwei dran... der zweite ist da verdeckt von der Kurbel.






Wenn erstmal  Decals auf den Felgen sind, relativiert sich das mit dem wuchtigen etwas.verschwimmt derzeit noch etwas. Liegt beim oberen Bild auch auch an der Perspektive.
50mm finde ich generell für das Rad o.k. 38 wären mir da zu wenig gewesen und 55 zu viel.



Grüße


----------



## BontragerTom (3. April 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> erinnert mich an mein altes nox
> 
> deshalb find ichs geil! nur das sloping mag ich nicht so und ide felgen so lassen, bitte!



Schönes Rad! Gefällt mir.


----------



## Northern lite (3. April 2011)

die Gabel noch in Rahmenfarbe lackieren würde sicher hammergeil aussehen...


----------



## sonic00 (9. April 2011)




----------



## markus.2407 (9. April 2011)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> jupp, das sind ritcheys - funzen unauffällig - wie's sein muss...
> mike


Meine knarzen, kommt glaub ich vonne Feder... 
Trotz Schmierung, gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (9. April 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Ich noch mal,fährst sie ja bestimmt mit MTB-Schuhen,wenn ja mit welchen(Marke)? Hab mal gehört dass es da bei manchen Schuhen Probleme wegen der Stollenhöhe geben kann.



ich hab da wenig hemmungen - was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht...


----------



## emizneo (11. April 2011)

die letzten zwei Jahre [URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/83561]
	
[/URL]
die nächsten Jahre [URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/192502]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2011)

Oh, Reynolds. Da mach ich mit. 
Hab mal ne Fotosession gemacht. Rad ist ja schon bekannt:


----------



## bastischaefer (12. April 2011)

Das ISAAC sieht ja mal brutal aus!


----------



## Onze80 (12. April 2011)

Heute angekommen 





... Zwar nichts zum angeben, aber dafür funktionell und vergleichsweise preiswert.


----------



## mikeonbike (12. April 2011)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Heute angekommen
> 
> ... Zwar nichts zum angeben, aber dafür funktionell und vergleichsweise preiswert.



du meinst den aldi-türstopper


----------



## Onze80 (12. April 2011)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> du meinst den aldi-türstopper



Der auch  

(Ist aber vom Rossmann)


----------



## Northern lite (12. April 2011)

Die Ventilkappen passen ja wohl garnicht ins Farbkonzept...


----------



## Al_Borland (12. April 2011)

Dohoch! Im WM-Logo an der Ritchey-Stütze!


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. April 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Die Ventilkappen passen ja wohl garnicht ins Farbkonzept...



Ventilkappen haben an nem RR eh nix verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellema (13. April 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Die Ventilkappen passen ja wohl garnicht ins Farbkonzept...



Ventilkappen sind eh überbewertet


----------



## Onze80 (13. April 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ventilkappen haben an nem RR eh nix verloren...



Soll ich ein neues Foto reinstellen, ohne Ventilkappen? Damit ihr euch ein besseres Urteil machen könnt? 

Die Dinger waren halt drauf, und den Reifendruck checken war das einzige was ich noch nicht gemacht hatte als das Foto entstand...


----------



## Al_Borland (13. April 2011)

Lass dich nicht verarschen. Wenn die Ventilkappen das Einzige sind, an dem rumgenörgelt wird, dann ist wohl alles in Butter.


----------



## Gige (13. April 2011)

Meine









...schon etwas älter aber noch schön zum fahren.

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## Al_Borland (13. April 2011)

Willst den Lenker vom C'd nicht bisschen hoch drehen? Sieht ja grausamst aus.
Und wie passen denn diese krass unterschiedlichen Überhöhungen zusammen?


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

na, sind ja beide Räder gleichermassen betroffen. Wobei beides mal der Sattel auch ne Rutschbahn ist. Nen Sattel höher als den Lenker ist Geschmackssachenkomfort - wird sich womöglich mit Wandlung in eine "normale" Position sowieso ganz schnell verändern. (Schöne Räder übrigens).






 *vermutet den Sattel zu hoch*


----------



## Gige (14. April 2011)

Das Cannondale fahre ich schon immer so
Das TCR fährt meistens mein Sohn

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## corfrimor (14. April 2011)

Das Cannondale finde ich klasse! Die Lenkerstellung ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich, aber sonst


----------



## Jako (14. April 2011)

...meins, 6,3 kg macht richtig spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. April 2011)

hübsch!


----------



## Al_Borland (14. April 2011)

Hübsch sachter... 

Das Pony ist der Hammer! Aber ich kann mich an die CC nicht gewöhnen. Die Struktur ist mir "zu laut". Mit den Lighties hat's mir besser gefallen. 
Und den Ritchey-Vorbau bitte noch ablabeln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2011)

Seeehr lecker!!


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2011)

Hübsch? Das ist schon eher wunderschön!


----------



## BontragerTom (14. April 2011)

Gige schrieb:


> Meine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egal.
Genau das Giant habe ich auch noch.
Einfach ein geiles Teil. war einer der letzten 1100gr Alurahmen von Giant.
Viel Spass weiterhin damit.

Die Vorbaustellung würd ich noch überdenken, ansonsten schön.Sieht top gepflegt aus.


----------



## Riccardo (14. April 2011)

Des Wilier würd auf meiner Wunschliste auch gaaanz oben stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kooni81 (16. April 2011)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Mein Stevens Xenon:
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842601]
> 
> ...



Nachtrag mit Gewicht (heute frisch gewogen)

Stevens Xenon(2010), RH 52 

- Ultegra 6700 kompl.
- Ritchey WCS Lenker u. Vorbau (Alu)
- FSA K-Force Sattelstütze (Carbon)
- Laufradsatz (Profi Line Naben, BOR Felgen, 1370g)
- Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel
- Continental Grand Prix 4000 S
- KCNC Ventilkappen (Alu)
- Fizik Lenkerband
- Procraft Flaschenhalter (Carbon)
- Tune Schnellspanner 
- Garmin Sensor

Gesamtgewicht: 7,3 kg

P.S.: Ich mag meine Ventilkappen am Rennrad


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2011)

Die Position der STIs erscheint nicht ganz optimal, ist das da so bequem?


----------



## Ianus (18. April 2011)

Nach etlichen Monaten auf altem MTB-Bauxit weiss ich seit heute wieder, was mir gefehlt hat......Das Zeug kann irgendwie schon süchtig machen


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. April 2011)

Nun möchte ich aber auch Bilder vom gesamten Rad sehen!


----------



## Al_Borland (18. April 2011)

Hatter in seinem Album. Schick isses ja, aber für meinen Geschmack bisschen zu viel heroischer Amikram.


----------



## Ianus (19. April 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hatter in seinem Album. Schick isses ja, aber für meinen Geschmack bisschen zu viel heroischer Amikram.


 
Ich weiss...... der klobige Ringlé Flaschenhalter


----------



## Al_Borland (19. April 2011)




----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. April 2011)

hallo,
das stevens (bronze/gold) ist sehr schick obwohl ich glaube das eine andere kurbel vom optischen her besser passen wuerde... weiss nciht finde die ultegra immer so "aufgeblasen" und "anschreiend" die will sich immer in den optischen-mittel-pkt. schieben. (;
weiss auch nicht eig finde ich ja gold und bronze nicht so hüpsch aber an dem rad siehts richtig klasse aus... mit schwarzen oder dunklen kurbeln würd ichs gern mal sehen (;

hier mal mein renner:














logisch in grösser im album 
österliche grüsse .... der kalle


----------



## corfrimor (25. April 2011)

Sehr schickes Cannondale, keine Frage.  

Nur, äh... räusper... das Lenkerband... 
Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. April 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Cannondale, keine Frage.
> 
> Nur, äh... räusper... das Lenkerband...
> Viele Grüße
> ...



danke,
was ist mit dem lenkerband?nicht so deins?
g.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (25. April 2011)

"Nicht so meins" ist eher noch beschönigend 

Aber macht ja nix, wenn's Dir gefällt. Ich selbst würde einfach ein schwarzes nehmen, dann fände ich das Rad annähernd perfekt. (Aber mir ist schon klar, daß andere das vielleicht langweilig fänden.)

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Al_Borland (25. April 2011)

Muss mich da auf corfrimors Seite schlagen. Das Lenkerband ist zu schrill und findet sich in der Farbe auch nicht am Bike wieder.
Auch der Vorbau ist sehr unvorteilhaft, was die Optik betrifft. Mehr Spacer und dafür ein 8° Vorbau wäre schöner. Aber wenn der Rücken und der Gabelschaft nicht mitspielen...


----------



## daniel_ (25. April 2011)

hier mal mein Focus Cayo, neu dazugekommen sind heuer, Sattel, STIs, Züge, Pedale, Fulcrum R3

einmal mit Fulcrum R3 2011













hier mit Mavic CC


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. April 2011)

hallo.
focus ist sehr schick mit fulcrum gefällts mir fast besser.

ja vorbau ist so ein optik problem.
würde gerne drehen und unterspacern aber der schaft spielt nicht mit...
naja und der rücken besser gesagt die hüfte machts nicht mehr mit eine zu extreme sattelüberhöhung...
es war vor dem gelben band ein schwarzes montiert nur bei dem ganzen winterlichem rollen-gebolze und band voll geschwitze/sabbere wars am ende des winters recht aufgerauht/geweicht 
hatte nur das gelbe zurhand bzw. nichts schnellerer da (und da ich fahren wollte... wars mir erstmal egal) ich mein so ein band ist schnell mal gewechselt 
hier mal ein bild vom radl wies davor mit schwarzem aussah:





da sind noch die shimano laufräder verbaut, der alte tacho, und die mittlerweile abgebtrochenen plastik-flaschenhalter.
vorbau ist auch noch richtigrum und die speedplay-kniefreundlcih pedale sind auch noch nicht dran... aaaber schwarzes band (;
gruss der kalle


----------



## Noo (26. April 2011)

Hallo, das ist mein Renner...
Swiss Master - Handmade Swiss
Columbus slx  Rohrsatz und eine komplette Shimano 600 Ausstattung mit 2/8 Fach STI (ist  also scheinbar nicht ganz uralt?), sowie Mavic Laufräder ebenfalls mit  Shimano 600 Naben. Ich habe das Rad günstig auf einem Flohmarkt  mitgenommen und bin begeistert, es passte auf Anhieb und fährt sich für  mein Empfinden sehr gut. Mir wurde bereits gesagt das es sich  möglicherweise um ein Cilo handeln könnte. Wenn von euch jemand  genaueres weiß würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. April 2011)

Schickes Rad. Die 600er Gruppe solltest du in Ehren halten. Waren (und sind es immer noch) wirklich schmucke Teile.

Lenker würde ich noch etwas höher drehen und die STIs auch etwas höher montieren. Das untere Ende der Bremshebel sollte eine Flucht mit der Unterkante des Unterlenkers bilden.


----------



## Noo (27. April 2011)

Danke, an dem Rad werde ich wohl nichts gravierendes mehr verändern (ok, die Lenkerstellung, die Stellung der STIs und neues Lenkerband kommen noch).
Ich bin begeistert von dem Zustand. Die STIs waren ein wenig verharzt, aber nach einer ordentlichen WD40 Dusche funktionieren sie wieder ohne Probleme. Ich habe dem Rad erst mal 2 neue weiße Flaschenhalter spendiert, das passt meiner Meinung nach besser als der schwarze der dran war.


----------



## ONE78 (27. April 2011)

schickes rad, aber der sattel ist nicht so pralle


----------



## Noo (27. April 2011)

Der Sattel passt aber bestens und war schon drauf...da steht die Optik hinter der Funktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (28. April 2011)

Die Stütze ist nur eine Aushilfe bis ich was besseres finde.


----------



## Fireball (28. April 2011)

mach mal was mit deiner schaltung, das gerassel nervt beim lutschen


----------



## Kastel67 (28. April 2011)

Der Barrel Rohöl kostet 112.- $  ... dann muss es halt rasseln. Um Dich mürbe zu fahren, dafür reicht es noch.


----------



## Bill Tür (28. April 2011)

Lass doch die Stütze, die passt gut zur Gabel. Also beides weg oder einfach so lassen.


----------



## Onze80 (29. April 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Lass doch die Stütze, die passt gut zur Gabel. Also beides weg oder einfach so lassen.



Stimme ich zu.

Nach der Regel:

matter Rahmen -> matte Anbauteile
glänzender Rahmen -> glänzende Anbauteile

... würd ich eher noch den Vorbau tauschen (auch nen Ritchey WCS), würde besser harmonieren


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2011)

... wobei die WCS-Teile nun auch nicht unbedingt glänzend sind... 

Ach, und Tach Kastel. 
Mir gefällt das CicliB nicht so sonderlich. Irgendwie emotionslos. Mag aber auch am Foto liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. April 2011)

hallo,
nicht meines.
aber mal was "anderes"






gruss der kalle


----------



## Kastel67 (1. Mai 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... wobei die WCS-Teile nun auch nicht unbedingt glänzend sind...
> 
> Ach, und Tach Kastel.
> Mir gefällt das CicliB nicht so sonderlich. Irgendwie emotionslos. Mag aber auch am Foto liegen.



Pass mal auf, dass ich nicht Emotional werde. 

Die Farbgestaltung passt schon. Alles in "Bunt" beißt sich schnell mit den Farben meines Teams. 

Gruß k67


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Mai 2011)




----------



## Piktogramm (1. Mai 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> nicht meines.
> aber mal was "anderes"
> 
> ...



Oh das erinnert mich an das hier:


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Mai 2011)

Leute, wollen wir hier jetzt ne Zurschaustellung von Messerädern draus machen oder beim Thema bleiben und UNSERE Rennräder posten?


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Mai 2011)

Normal versteh ich solch unentspannte Äußerungen als Aufforderung nur hab ich keine Fotos mehr :/


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Mai 2011)

Wird doch schnell langweilig, wenn hier nur noch irgendwelcher Hochglanzschrott gepostet wird, meinste nich auch?


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Mai 2011)

Als ob das blablub jetzt besser ist 

Nunja, die Kisten sind in meinen Augen alles Andere als langweilig und Hochglanz...  Die Kamera die die Bilder gemacht hat ist ein Rohrkrepierer


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Mai 2011)

hallo,
sorry das ich mit dem "nicht dein eigenes rad geposte" angefangen habe.
wie wäre es mit einem "schöne (nicht eigene) rennräder"-thread?
wo man alles aus dem netz oder von messen etc... posten kann/darf?
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Mai 2011)

Dann haste wie in den anderen unterforen sowas wie:

Zeigt her eure Lightbikes (es wird unabhänig alles schlecht gemacht was nicht eindeutig grenzwertig ist)
Zeigt her eure XC Bikes, Bilder only (es wird seitenlang darüber schwadroniert, dass nur bilder gepostet werden)
Zeigt her eure XC Bikes, Kommentare erwünscht (gleiche Bilder wie in den anderen Threads von Leuten die ihre Bikes überall posten müssen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (5. Mai 2011)

Denkt euch den Flatbar weg (bin halt 'ne MTB-Pussy), vielleicht geht's dann noch als Renner durch.





Meine 88er Dose. Dickere Pellen (28mm) sind in Planung, denn mit den 20mm Asphaltschneidern ist's momentan als Stadtrad noch nicht ganz das wahre.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Mai 2011)

Zeig mal lieber das Slingshot dahinter.


----------



## sebi187 (6. Mai 2011)

Falls man fragen darf, wie viel hat denn das 

-Cannondale 
-Stevens

gekostet ?
Finde beide schick!


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2011)

new toy:


----------



## F4B1 (10. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen scheint dir aber irgendwie garnicht zu passen, oder liege ich da falsch und du bist noch nicht zum einstellen gekommen?


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2011)

passt wie faust aufs auge - der lenker gehört noch a bisserl nach oben gedreht


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Mai 2011)

Was willste machen - Sitzriese halt.


----------



## F4B1 (10. Mai 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> passt wie faust aufs auge - der lenker gehört noch a bisserl nach oben gedreht


Den Lenker meinte ich garnicht. Bei mir sind die Ergo in einer Linie mit den Lenker.
Meinte eher den Sattel.

War auch keine wirkliche Kritik. Mich hats bei mir als Sitzzwerg so genervt, dass ich mir einen Maßrahmen hab bauen lassen.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Ergos sollte er wirklich noch ein Stück nach oben verschieben. Unterkante Bremshebel sollte eine Linie mit der Unterkante des Unterlenkers ergeben.
Was ich auch nie verstehen werde ist, warum die Position der Flaschenhalter sich nicht mit der Größe der Rahmen verändert. Das sieht wirklich schlimm aus, ist aber gängige Praxis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2011)

die ergo's sind unterkannte zu unterkannte ausgerichtet... keine sorge, ist nicht mein erster rennradaufbau


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2011)

Jetzt lass dir doch mal was sagen von echten Experten!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. Mai 2011)

abend.
ibis sieht sehr fein/edel aus!
hier mal meine neueste errungenschafft:







Cube peleton gebraucht gekauft bleibt wohl "für immer" auf der rolle bzw wird im herbst/winter mit breiteren (25er) regenreifen fürs schmuddln missbraucht.
getauscht hab ich nur lenkerband (war ein verwehstes weisses dran) sattelstütze (war gekröpft und 31,6 jetzt ungekröpft und 27,2) und vorbau habe ich wegen meiner hüfte nach oben gedreht (geht leider nur so)
sitzt/fährt sich prima.
einzig ist der orginale sattel der nochmontiert ist weiss nicht ob ich mit dme so recht zurecht kommen werde.
vll. demontier ich noch die octalink kurbel (hab noch einedreifach tiagra hollwotech in der reste kiste) mal schaun was noch kommt (;
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Lowrider (13. Mai 2011)

hab mal die schönwetter räder montiert


----------



## svennox (13. Mai 2011)

..das TEIL sieht ja mal echt Hammer aus..
GENAU mein Geschmack z.Zt. ..ABER meine Geschmäcker sind sehr vielseitig 



Piktogramm schrieb:


>


 


..das hier ist mein Rennrad..
ich werde es im Winter, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab..
umbauen, Triathlon-Lenker weg, eventuell mach ich ein Fixie daraus..
..ach mal sehen..aufjedenfall edel umbauen !!! 
ps. Rahmen würde ich sehr gern "raw" umstylen, wenn das nicht klappt DANN am liebsten verChromen lassen oder so ?!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Mai 2011)

Mach ein vollverchromtes Fixie draus. Das macht's auch nicht mehr schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfhamburg (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo anbei mein RR,





Original sind nur noch der Rahmen Trek 1400

geändert/angebaut sind in der folgenden Reihenfolge:
- Tacho: Polar CS 100
- Laufräder: Mavic Ksyrium Elite
- Flaschenhalter: Bontrager Racelite
- Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
- Vorbau Syntace F99
- Lenker: Syntace Carbon
- Pedale: Look Keo
- Sattel: Fizik Arione Tri/Vorher Specialized Toupe
- Gruppe: SRAM Force

Gewicht inkl. allem 8,4 kg (nicht ein Rekord aber okay v.a. bei dem schweren Rahmen und Gabel)

Fährt sich wie ein Traum - war vor 2 Wochen zum ersten mal in Italien in den Bergen 

Cheers Matthias


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2011)

Steht auf jeden Fall schick da.


----------



## F4B1 (19. Mai 2011)

So, stell ich auch mal mein neues rein:



Spacer kommen noch nach und nach weg. Laufradsatz wird auch noch getauscht, selbst für mich schweren Fahrer (knapp über 100kg)kann ich da noch 300g einsparen, jetziger ist was günstiges von Rose.
Gruppe ist ne Campa Veloce mit US und UT, Schaltwerk allerdings ein Centaur. Lenker ein Syntace Racelite 7075, Rest kann man prima erkennen.

Und nun zum Gewicht: 10,8kg
Dafür passt es perfekt und ist selbst bei meinen Gewicht wunderbar steif. Kein flattern oder sowas. Bringt erheblich mehr als das eine kg, dass ich vllt. noch irgendwie mit einen leichteren Rahmen hätte erreichen können.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Mai 2011)

Wie groß bistn du? 63er oder 64er Rahmen?


----------



## F4B1 (19. Mai 2011)

64er bei 1,96m


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Mai 2011)

Also quasi mit den SUVs auf einer Höhe.


----------



## Opernfreunde (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kann den SUVs aufs Dach spucken.


----------



## siede. (25. Mai 2011)

da ist meins mit 61 'n zwerg....



 



bilder sind nur wenige stunden alt


----------



## burn (25. Mai 2011)

Rennraeder ohne jegliche Ueberhoehung sehen halt immer direkt unpassend aus...


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Mai 2011)

So ham se halt damals ausgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. Mai 2011)

oder in der jetzigen zeit immer noch.
wenn man alters- bzw unfall-,gesundheits- oder krankheitsbedingt nicht mehr anders kann. 
hab sie auch immer belächelt die chopper-lenker-rennradler...
bin oder muss aber jetz selbst unter die selbigen gerutscht... ):
grüsse der lenker-hoch-kalle (;


----------



## siede. (26. Mai 2011)

worum gehts jetzt eigentlich? ich fahr das rad eigentlich nur un kenne mich in der materie nur wenig aus... mit ueberhoehung ist doch sicherlich das hochstellen des sattels gemeint?


----------



## fabse. (26. Mai 2011)

Das Hercules ist wirklich hübsch, wobei auch das ganze Foto sehr nice gemacht ist. 
Hat eigentlich schon wer die Mixery-Flasche entdeckt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (26. Mai 2011)

hallo,
die überhöhung oder sattelüberhöhung ist der unterscheid zwischen lenkerhöhe und sattelhöhe.
wenn sattel höher wei lenker siehts "sportlciher" oder eleganter/estetischer oder wie auch immer aus.
wenn sattel gleich hoch oder minimal drüber/drunter im bereich des sattesl kommt schnell trekking-bike-feeling auf und sieht optisch (geschmacksache!) nicht so fetzig aus (;
im normal fall hat man ja min. 6-10cm sattel überhöhung...
gibt sogar tabellen in denen steht bei welcher körpergrösse welche überhöhung zu emfehlen ist etc...
was alles quatsch ist im endefekt muss man slebst ohne schmerzen und körperlcihen problemen mit klar kommen also spielts für uns hobbysportler keine und wenn nur optische rolle.
wobei es beim zeitfahren sicherlcih aus aerodynamsicher ischt sher viel bringen kann/wird!
gruss der kalle



siede. schrieb:


> worum gehts jetzt eigentlich? ich fahr das rad eigentlich nur un kenne mich in der materie nur wenig aus... mit ueberhoehung ist doch sicherlich das hochstellen des sattels gemeint?


----------



## whoa (26. Mai 2011)

Wie alle meine Renner mit 'nem Flatbar kastriert. 





Nöll SSK mit Hügis und 7400er Dura Ace


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2011)

surfhamburg schrieb:


> Hallo anbei mein RR,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das rad meiner frau...


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juni 2011)

Schick isses.
Aber wie erklärt sich denn der große Abstand vom Hinterrad zum Sattelrohr? Kenne ich so nur von Crossern...


----------



## BontragerTom (18. Juni 2011)

Sitzrohrwinkel steiler aufgrund kleiner Rahmengröße würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## hp11 (18. Juni 2011)

sehr kleiner Rahmen, aber sehr schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## thomasg2466 (22. Juni 2011)

CAYO


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juni 2011)

Bis auf die Pedale (OMG ) und die Spinergys (klassischer 32-Speichen-LRS passt da viel besser) schicker Hobel.


----------



## Northern lite (22. Juni 2011)

die Pedale gehen ja sowas von gar nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2011)

...aber sowas von überhaupt gar nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flamer (23. Juni 2011)

... sowas von absolut gar nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (23. Juni 2011)

... nen absolutes NOGO!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Juni 2011)

find das rad bombe und nur wegen den pedalen wirds auch niemals gehen ist ja ein fahr rad... hahaha... (;
nein find echt gelungen und für trainingzwecke direkt nach dem lauf training mit sicherheit praktisch. 
und mal ehrlcih pedale sind in 5min getausch von daher 5 von 6 sternen!! 
gruss der kalle


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Juni 2011)

Bliebe noch die neue Kurbel, die nicht zum Youngtimer passt.


----------



## mistgabel (25. Juni 2011)

Lade die Tage mal ein Bild hoch.
Fahre auch immer mit Flatbar.
Sehe ich tatsächlich aber immer noch selten.
Ich dachte, dass wäre schon Standard.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juni 2011)

Wat heißt hier Standard. Ein Rennrad hat einen Rennbügel. Ein Speedbike ist ein Rennrad mit Flatbar. So und nicht anders.


----------



## hutzefuzz (26. Juni 2011)

mein Altes mit neuem LRS
konnte leider noch keine Testfahrt machen......
da ich im moment noch krank bin.......sch.....s Mandelentzündung.;-(


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juni 2011)

Den zweiten FH tauscht du aber noch um, oder?


----------



## hutzefuzz (26. Juni 2011)

hi
ja klar, da sollen noch 2 Carbonhalter dran....
immer schön eins nach dem anderen.....;-)

gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Von wann ist der Rahmen?
Ich würde mir für das Sitzrohr noch den gleichen FlaHa wie am Unterrohr besorgen, der passt sehr gut.


----------



## hutzefuzz (26. Juni 2011)

hallo
bin mir nicht ganz sicher, so von 2003-2004 könnte er sein.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (30. Juni 2011)

Das Colnago ist ja mal ein Knaller 



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das BeOne ist toll.
> 
> Vorerst finale Ausbaustufe:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordpol (3. Juli 2011)

und noch ein bisschen mehr Titan...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2011)

Klasse Mopped! 
Was wiegt's?

Nur die Stütze will nicht so recht ins Bild passen. Die hätte ruhig gerade sein dürfen.


----------



## Nordpol (3. Juli 2011)

...dürfte so bei 7,3 liegen...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2011)

Passabel. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Altitude (4. Juli 2011)

didan zum 3. - kleines update am ibis - eriksen stütze und campa neutron ultra lrs mit clement strada lgg reifen:


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Juli 2011)

Was habt ihr nur alle mit dieser halb erigierten Stütze am Hut?


----------



## Bill Tür (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, ein Motiv für Titanrahmen ist ja der Komfort. Eine gekröpfte Titanstütze verstärkt die Wirkung auch ein bisschen, also eigentlich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Juli 2011)

Mann oder Memme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (4. Juli 2011)

31,6 und gerade


----------



## Gige (6. Juli 2011)

Leider ist die hintere Nabe lose


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juli 2011)

Schick!


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mann oder Memme?



nein, ein gewisses alter


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juli 2011)

Isn Argument. Kann ich in Ansätzen bereichts nachfühlen.


----------



## ONE78 (7. Juli 2011)

jetzt mit neuen lrs, sattel, schaltung





6,78kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NBB (11. Juli 2011)

schöne renner hier am start


----------



## siede. (11. Juli 2011)

'n dezentes Update meines Hercules. Kaum Überhöhung da das Rad zu 50% auf Feldwegen und 50% in der Stadt bewegt wird. Zudem ist das Steuerrohr leider ein paar cm zu lang für mich.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## wildbiker (14. Juli 2011)

Meiner... geplanter Umbau auf Campa bzw. erstmal Austausch der Kurbel...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. Juli 2011)

hallo,
@ wildbiker
sehr schickes heizgerät!farbe gefällt!
aber warum campa?
die ice-ultegra ist doch wunderhüpsch!

@ONE78
schönes radl.
funktioniert das mit dem einen kettenblatt?
oder ists im kl. bzw gr. gang nicht extrem-extrem... wenn man mal bissl reintritt?also meine von kettenrutschen oder zwecks des "heftigem" kettenschräglauf?rasselt und arbeitet das net heftigst?

grüsse der kalle


----------



## wildbiker (15. Juli 2011)

danke, die STI gefallen mir nicht, liegt vlt. auch am Lenker (Kestrel irgendwas), hab noch nen Rad mit Shimano. campa gefällt/fasziniert mich einfach vom schalten her/optisch würde es sowie so besser passen.


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Juli 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> jetzt mit neuen lrs, sattel, schaltung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir arg gut!


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juli 2011)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Das Colnago ist ja mal ein Knaller



Danke. Sieht aber schon wieder anders aus:





Jetzt mit ohne Gold, und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten geändert.

Das Cannondale da ein Stück weiter oben würd ich mir auch hinstellen. Sehr schick. Mein erstes RR war ein R700 CAAD 7. Toller Rahmen, aber nur was für ganz harte Jungs. Das Colnago fährt sich da wesentlich komfortabler.


----------



## Altitude (16. Juli 2011)

sehr sehr schön...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (16. Juli 2011)

schönes colnago!
nur die roox stütze auch wenn sie eig. sehr schick ist passt sie doch ehr an ein mountainbike find ich vom klemm-kloben her zu auffällig fürn renner.
aber osnst heisser schleifer  !

gruss der kalle


----------



## cytrax (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da was geschenkt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juli 2011)

... und wehe, du machst da ein Fixie draus!


----------



## BontragerTom (17. Juli 2011)

Bei dem bescheidenen Wetter heute hab ich mal ein paar frische Pics im Bunker gemacht..


----------



## ONE78 (17. Juli 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ONE78
> schönes radl.
> funktioniert das mit dem einen kettenblatt?
> ...



bin sehr zufrieden mit dem 1x10!
im "berggang" wirds nen bisschen lauter aber da rutscht und rasselt nichts.
auf meinen normaltouren brauch ich die großen 3 eh nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Bei dem bescheidenen Wetter heute hab ich mal ein paar frische Pics im Bunker gemacht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Hammer Bilder von einem Hammer - Bike !! 

Nur die Kurbel mag mir nicht gefallen...​


----------



## cytrax (18. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... und wehe, du machst da ein Fixie draus!




NIE IM LEBEN!!! Bin zwar MTBler aber mir gefällt das Teil so gut das ich es fürs Ausdauertraining benutzen werd. Muss die verschiedenen LR mal durchtesten welches Ritzelpaket am besten passt. 

Im Moment isser noch zerlegt in der Werkstatt da das Teil ca 15 Jahre im Keller bei ner Bekannten stand. Aber ich muss sagen NULL ROST. Werd ihn am Wochenende frisch geschmiert wieder zusammen bauen.

Hat jemand ne Idee was für Reifen ich da drauf machen kann?
Die Alten sind mir beim runtermachen zerbröselt^^ Naja waren auch noch die orginal Drahtreifen drauf 
Größe stand 28x3/4   20 - 622
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand welche empfehlen könnte, weil ich mich bei RR Reifengrößen null auskenne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vllt was mit bissl profil)

@ [email protected] 22, SEHR SCHÖNES BIKE


----------



## norman68 (18. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ...
> Größe stand 28x3/4   20 - 622
> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand welche empfehlen könnte, weil ich mich bei RR Reifengrößen null auskenne
> 
> ...



Mit Profil hab ich keine Ahnung. Wenn es doch auch sehr wenig sein darf hab ich mit den Set von Conti Grand Prix Attack & Force bis jetzt gute Erfahrung.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2011)

Passt aber nicht zum Alter des Rads. Die 20 in der Zeichenkette auf dem Reifen heißt, dass er 20mm breit ist.
Ich kann's nicht so recht erkennen. Sind das Schlauchreifen- (zum Kleben) oder Clincherfelgen (also normale zum Draufheben mit extra Schlauch)?

Reifen mit Naturflanke oder Weißrand wären sicherlich passend. Der klassische Conti GP ist leider nicht mehr erhältlich, und alle Restbestände weggekauft. Der täte bestens passen. Ansonsten würde ich mal nach Vittoria Rubino beispielsweise Ausschau halten. 20mm sind aber ordentlich unkomfortabel. 23mm finde ich persönlich deutlich touren- und alltagstauglicher und für den Hobbyisten auch nicht spürbar langsamer.


----------



## cytrax (18. Juli 2011)

Hey, danke für die schnellen Antworten
Es sind normale Reifen also mit Schlauch (das war das einzige das noch in ordnung war^^) die alten Drahtreifen sind beim abmachen zerbröselt

Also ich glaub 23mm sollte in ordnung sein. Bin ja sonst nur die breiten MTB Reifen gewohnt 

Bei 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...ia-Rubino-Kevlar-Drahtreifen-23mm::14358.html 

gibts welche und die schwarz-weiß wären auch sofort verfügbar


----------



## BontragerTom (18. Juli 2011)

18-20mm fährt heute zum Glück keiner mehr 

Kauf dir die Grand Prix in 24mm oder die 4000s,
Kann beide Reifen nur empfehlen.
Alles mit Black Chilli von Conti läuft hervorragend.

Das Peugeot ist ein wirklich schöner Klassiker.
Vor allem in dem schönen Zustand, auch die 105 SC hat was.
Die Ritzelpakete passen leider nicht wirklich.scheint UG statt  HG zu sein.

Lg



cytrax schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die schnellen Antworten
> Es sind normale Reifen also mit Schlauch (das war das einzige das noch in ordnung war^^) die alten Drahtreifen sind beim abmachen zerbröselt
> 
> Also ich glaub 23mm sollte in ordnung sein. Bin ja sonst nur die breiten MTB Reifen gewohnt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (18. Juli 2011)

Ich werd am Wochenende wenn ichs wieder zusammenbaue noch genauere Bilder machen und schauen was auf den Ritzelpaketen steht.

Dann gibts auch Bilder und Gewichtsangabe im sauber hergerichteten Zustand.


----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2011)

So, da es gestern wieder mal geschüttet hat, hab ich es gestern vormittag schon wieder zusammen gebaut 






Hier ein paar Daten:

Peugeot Cologne

Rahmen: Reynolds 531 Butted Frame Tubes (Hand brazed?)
Schaltung: Shimano 105 14 Speed
Kurbel: Shimano 105 FC - 1055
Kasette: Shimano Hyperglide
Bremsen: Shimano 105 Super SLR
LRS: Mavic 1ere Monte OEM 192 NE
Reifen: Michelin Hi - Lite Road II 700x20c (müssen noch neue her da schon leicht rissig)
Weitere Bilder im Album

Leider musste ich die Probefahrt verschieben bei dem bescheidenen Wetter 

Und nochmal  NEIN ich baue kein SSP draus 

EDIT: Weiß vllt jemand welches Baujahr das Rad ist?


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juli 2011)

Total stark!


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr sehr schick!
Was wiegt's?
Den vorderen Schnellspanner noch richtig rum reinziehen. 

Wg. Alter: Aufgrund der Schaltungskomponenten und der Rahmenschalter tippe ich auf Anfang der 90er.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2011)

Genau so´n Peugeot steht z. Z. zwecks Wartung bei mir im Keller.
Nur in weiss und einem beschi§§enen Zustand...


----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke, Gewicht kommt am Wochenende da mein Dad meine Waage erst missbraucht (4 Kg Karpfen rangehängt^^) und dann auch noch verdaddelt hat.
Die soll er jetzt erstmal schön suchen . Jedenfalls is es leichter als mein Würfel 

Au $#!t der Schnellspanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wird geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## multiMonochrom (20. Juli 2011)

Ist schon interessant zu sehen, was hier im MOUNTAINBIKE Forum so alles an schnellem Renngerät bewegt wird ;-)



Jako schrieb:


> ...meins, 6,3 kg macht richtig spaß....





Wenn ich groß bin, will ich auch so eins haben 

So lange muß ich aber wohl oder übel mit meinem Cube vorlieb nehmen:






Seitdem ich es mir im Winter für wenig Geld gekauft habe, leistet es mir gute Dienste als Trainingsgerät.

Lediglich die Farbe des Lenkerbandes stört mich nach wie vor (schwarz sah auch nicht besser aus).


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. Juli 2011)

dein cube sieht doch gut aus!
und ist mehr wie vernünftig und gut aufgebaut!
die farbe also dieses stahl-grau-anthrazit-grau gefällt mir gut.
lenkerband passt nur nicht weil die sattelstütze schwarz ist wenn die stütze silbernfarben ist dan wurds passen.
probiers mal mit zweifarbigem lenkerband gibt odch so schwarz/grau oder schwarz/weiss gescheckt...






in der ecke der bild ausschnitt rechts

aber im endefekt ists doch pille die farbe es fährt und deiner aussage nach noch dazu durchaus gut von daher - never change a running system! (;


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Juli 2011)

hallo,
hier mal meine zwei (bilder mit handykamera also sorry für evtl. schlechtere qualität) :

einmal cannie - caad:




wird momentan nicht gefahren

bin am wieder aufbauen (muskel, bewegungsablauf, etc...) nach meiner verletzungsphase bzw op.

bin im mom. nur auf meinem dauer-rollen-renner unterwegs:




den flaschenhalter kann ich nur sehr emfehlen '(für indoor) passt super eine 1,5er wasserflasche rein!
nicht erschrecken bei der lenkerüberhöhung.
muss so sein kann im mom. keinen so krassen hüftwinkelfahren.
drum der verstellbare "trekking-senioren-vorbau" ziemlich kurz und nach oben gestellt.

will mir das cube umbauen:
momentan kettenblätter 30-39-50
hätte gerne
34 oder 36 auf 46 wo bekomme ich günstig für eine dreifach kurbel fürs kleine blatt 74er lochkreis ein 34er oder 36er kettenblatt her?
vll. kann mir da einer helfen tipps geben oder so?!

grüsse der kalle


----------



## Knotter (24. Juli 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> dein cube sieht doch gut aus!
> und ist mehr wie vernünftig und gut aufgebaut!
> die farbe also dieses stahl-grau-anthrazit-grau gefällt mir gut.
> lenkerband passt nur nicht weil die sattelstütze schwarz ist wenn die stütze silbernfarben ist dan wurds passen.
> ...




, zurück in die 90er. Was für ein Händler hat da seine Restbestände verramscht, hoffe du hast nichts bezahlt für das Band. Die Dinger waren ende der 90er schon schlimm und das Erkennungsmerkmal jedes "Touris"
Am Besten noch die gelben Ventilkappen aufschrauben, da passt danndie Farbe.


----------



## bu_man (26. Juli 2011)

meins:











Dazugekommen ist noch ein zweiter Flaschenhalter.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juli 2011)

Gefällt (mal abgesehen von den Pedalen ).


----------



## Wildsau92 (26. Juli 2011)

So ich bin jetzt auch mal dran

Hab ich geschenkt bekommen , so gut wie neu bis auf die Reifen, die haben einen Standschaden, aber ich hoff der Postmann kommt heut vorbei und bringt mir meinen neuen Reifen.





Schaltung komplett Campagnolo, so wie die Bremsen.
Lenker und Vorbau von Cinelli, sogar graviert.

wird vllt ein SSP oder Fixie bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juli 2011)

Lass das Teil so, wie es ist. Ist doch ein schöner Caféracer. Daraus ein Fixie zu machen ist ein Frevel am schönen Material. Dafür gibt's besser geeignete Rahmen.


----------



## Wildsau92 (26. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Lass das Teil so, wie es ist. Ist doch ein schöner Caféracer. Daraus ein Fixie zu machen ist ein Frevel am schönen Material. Dafür gibt's besser geeignete Rahmen.



wie gesagt ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, jetzt müssen erst noch die Reifen kommen..


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2011)

Meine sind schon da  (conti gand prix 24-622) morgen montier ich sie dann gibts auch wieder bilder. Wenns wetter am wochenende passt gibts ne kleine ausfahrt und berichte mal über den grip der neuen schlappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ushindi (27. Juli 2011)

Ich darf auch?

Hier mein Teil


----------



## multiMonochrom (27. Juli 2011)

Ein Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre nicht schlecht....ansonsten Top


----------



## ushindi (27. Juli 2011)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> Ein Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre nicht schlecht....ansonsten Top



Danke Dir. Antrieb? Du willst meine Beine sehen? 

Noch vor der persönlichen Modifizierung:


----------



## multiMonochrom (27. Juli 2011)

ushindi schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Antrieb? Du willst meine Beine sehen?



Oh nein, bitte nicht, da hat mir schon die Diskussion bei den Leichtbaurädern gereicht


----------



## spinner69 (27. Juli 2011)

Mein 2009er Tarmac SL2 im Worldcup-Design hat ja leider bei einem Unfall was abbekommen. Der Ersatz in Form eines SL3 fährt sich glücklicherweise noch besser 

Als Aufwertung wären noch schöne Zipp's denkbar, aber im Grunde genommen sind die DA in Sachen Gewicht, Steifigkeit (wiege 72 kg) und Komfort für mich unschlagbar.


----------



## BontragerTom (27. Juli 2011)

Top! eines der geilsten Rahmensets.

Ein wenig mehr Überhöhung wär optisch schöner.
Die Lenkerstellung finde ich jetzt auch nicht so gelungen.
Der Trend geht ja klar zum Zweitlaufradstz  Zipps als Schönwetterlaufradsatz ja, das hätte was.


----------



## spinner69 (28. Juli 2011)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Top! eines der geilsten Rahmensets.
> 
> Ein wenig mehr Überhöhung wär optisch schöner.
> Die Lenkerstellung finde ich jetzt auch nicht so gelungen.
> Der Trend geht ja klar zum Zweitlaufradstz  Zipps als Schönwetterlaufradsatz ja, das hätte was.


 
Thx 

Mehr Überhöhung geht leider nicht, da bekomme ich massive Probleme im Bereich der LWS.

Die Lenkerstellung ist sicher nicht "klassisch", da ich aber auch in den Anstiegen in Bremsgriffhaltung fahre und nur an sehr langen Anstiegen in den Obergriff wechsle muss ich so fahren. Sieht man übrigens auch bei vielen Pro's. Bei Armstrong war das zum Teil noch krasser.


----------



## BontragerTom (28. Juli 2011)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Thx
> 
> Mehr Überhöhung geht leider nicht, da bekomme ich massive Probleme im Bereich der LWS.
> 
> Die Lenkerstellung ist sicher nicht "klassisch", da ich aber auch in den Anstiegen in Bremsgriffhaltung fahre und nur an sehr langen Anstiegen in den Obergriff wechsle muss ich so fahren. Sieht man übrigens auch bei vielen Pro's. Bei Armstrong war das zum Teil noch krasser.



hi, 
dein rad; also muss es dir passen.
Mir gefällts echt gut.

Armstrong war leider nie ein Ästhet auf dem Rad..


----------



## -Peter- (28. Juli 2011)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit.
Nicht so ein toller Flitzer, wie sie hier so gezeigt werden, aber für mich reichts momentan aus.






Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (28. Juli 2011)

sieht doch gut aus...


----------



## tom-skywalker (28. Juli 2011)

Als Mountainbiker angefangen, über Cross, Bahn, Strasse und Zeitfahren alles mal gemacht. Eigentlich bin ich die letzten Jahre mehr im Bereich Rennrad unterwegs - aber das ändert sich gerade zum Glück endlich wieder 

Hier mein letzter Rennrad-Aufbau:


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. Juli 2011)

Mit frisch beklebten Laufrädern


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich C'd hasse, aber das ist mal ein geiles Geschoss! Reynolds adeln das Baby zusÃ¤tzlich. Hab fÃ¼r meine Attacks auch spezielle Decals machen lassen. 

BTW: Sind das Arundel Mandible FH?
â¬dit: Nee, sind's nicht. Interessiert mich aber trotzdem, was das fÃ¼r Flaschenhalter sind.


----------



## nafetsgurk (28. Juli 2011)

14.12.2009 - wie die zeit doch schnell vergeht...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2011)

Das Super Six ist sowas von heiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (29. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage noch, die mir gerade bei nochmaligem Betrachten einfiel: Die hintere Bremszughülle ist ja schwarz. Vorne am Lenker ist sie weiß. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um einen innen verlegten Bremszug handelt. Wie geht das, verdammt noch mal?! 

@nafetsgurk: Schickes Eisenschwein.  Der LRS wäre mir in der Kombi bisschen zu modern, aber irgendwie passt er trotzdem.


----------



## bastischaefer (29. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, sind die nicht Innen verlegt bei dem Rahmen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. Juli 2011)

oh jehaa!
die ganze seite ist ein augen schmaus!
super six... das colnago!
das schlcihte no-name
das speci
alles gefalln mir sehr gut auf ihre art!
aber das super six is ja mal mehr wie gefährlich!
dazu muss man ja flaschner sein um den heizkörper richtig ziwschen die beine zupressen (;


----------



## McAlbi (29. Juli 2011)

*Mein Erstlingswerk - British Racing Green mit italienischen und amerikanischen Zutaten ...

*Ein kleiner Schritt für die Menschheit, aber ein großer Sprung für mich - ich hab mir ein Rennrad gebaut. Mein erster Selbstbau und mein erstes Rennrad überhaupt. (Bin bisher "nur" Mountainbike gefahren.)

Der Aufbau hat eigentlich nur dank der vielen hilfreichen Infos aus dem Forum hier (und natürlich dem Nachbarforum für RR) geklappt, viele Dinge hätte ich ohne die vielen Tipps hier nicht hingekriegt. Danke dafür.

Und so sieht mein Erstlingswerk aus:






Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Juli 2011)

Klar gefÃ¤llt's! Man kÃ¶nnte jetzt anfangen rumzumosern, dass der Materialmix sowas wie Blasphemie am italienischen Kultstatus ist, aber man sollte die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen. 

Bisschen klein wirkt es (ist es ja auch), aber was will man da schon Ã¤ndern. Sloping ist leider Gottes ja immer noch sowas wie der gute Ton bei den Radherstellern. Wird hÃ¶chste Zeit, dass das wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet. Bei RennrÃ¤dern gehÃ¶ren die Oberrohre waagerecht!

Ach, und die Stylepolizei hÃ¤tte ein bisschen was am Foto zu meckern. 
Ventilkappen weg, Kette komplett rechts und rechten Kurbelarm mit Sattel- oder Kettenstrebe fluchten lassen. FÃ¼r das Ausrichten der Reifen am Ventil gibt's Bonuspunkte! Abzug aber wieder fÃ¼r den fehlenden zweiten Flaschenhalter. 

â¬dit: HUCH!!! BÃRENTATZEN!!!


----------



## McAlbi (29. Juli 2011)

Hey Micha, danke für Deinen ausführlichen Kommentar! Man, die Stylepolizei passt ja gut auf hier! 

Ja klein isses, bin auch eher klein (rein körperlich).

Sloping ist in meinem Alter für meinen Rücken nicht schlecht (bin nicht mehr der Jüngste), zumal es mein erstes Rennrad ist und die Umstellung vom Mountainbiken nicht soo extrem ist - aber ein ordentlicher Unterschied ist es schon (MTB ist dagegen wie ein Hollandrad).

Der zweite FH ist gestern mit der Post gekommen und auch schon montiert (Ehrenwort!)

Und Pedale kommen natürlich andere! (hab ich vergessen dazuzusagen ) Die erste Ausfahrt wollte ich aber ohne Clickies machen, und außerdem habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden, ob ich ein Rennrad-System (SPD-SL, Speedplay oder so) oder SPD nehmen soll, welches ich vom MTB her kenne und wo ich gut mit klarkomme.

Möge die Stylepolizei mir verzeihen!


----------



## ushindi (29. Juli 2011)

McAlbi schrieb:


> und außerdem habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden, ob ich ein Rennrad-System (SPD-SL, Speedplay oder so) oder SPD nehmen soll, welches ich vom MTB her kenne und wo ich gut mit klarkomme.



Ich habe mehrere Räder und habe mich auch aus Kostengründen für SPD entschieden. Zumal man beim RR so schnell fährt, da sieht es eh keiner


----------



## Johnny Rico (29. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> BTW: Sind das Arundel Mandible FH?
> dit: Nee, sind's nicht. Interessiert mich aber trotzdem, was das für Flaschenhalter sind.



Moin Moin,

das sind die Carbon-FH von Cannondale. Bei Interesse... Ich hab noch einen zweiten Satz davon.


----------



## Johnny Rico (29. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch, die mir gerade bei nochmaligem Betrachten einfiel: Die hintere Bremszughülle ist ja schwarz. Vorne am Lenker ist sie weiß. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um einen innen verlegten Bremszug handelt. Wie geht das, verdammt noch mal?!



Nene, die sind nicht innenverlegt... Ich hab einfach der Optik wegen zwei verschiedene Farben kombiniert. ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Juli 2011)

@McAlbi: Die Stylepolizei wird das gerade noch mal durchgehen lassen. Aber sei auf der Hut! 

@Johnny Rico: Naja, Cannondale an nem Italiener macht sich nicht so gut. Ich such lieber weiter. 
Wg. der Zughülle: Sieht von der Seite so aus, als würde der Zug seitlich ins Oberrohr gehen. Beim RR ist der Zug ja normalerweise unter dem Oberrohr verspannt. Sei's drum - nettes Detail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (30. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bei Rennrädern gehören die Oberrohre waagerecht!


 
Und Frauen sollten nicht wählen dürfen ... oder wie war das gleich nochmal mit Fortschritt?


----------



## F4B1 (30. Juli 2011)

Ok, da hab ich dann doch mal eine Frage: Wo liegt beim Sloping am Rennrad denn der Fortschritt? Sollte ja schon heißen, dass da irgendwas besser dran ist.
Beim MTB seh ich das ja ein, aber am Rennrad ist mir das nicht klar.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juli 2011)

Jetzt kommt gleich das Argument, die Rahmen wären leichter und verwindungssteifer.


----------



## F4B1 (30. Juli 2011)

Die Rahmen sind ja auch leichter.

Wer brauch schon Sattelstützen?


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Juli 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ok, da hab ich dann doch mal eine Frage: Wo liegt beim Sloping am Rennrad denn der Fortschritt? Sollte ja schon heißen, dass da irgendwas besser dran ist.
> Beim MTB seh ich das ja ein, aber am Rennrad ist mir das nicht klar.



Viel fällt mir nicht ein als Antwort. Allenfalls, dass Sloping weiter ausgezogene Sattelstützen bedingt, was wiederum bei kleinem Durchmesser derselben eine gut spürbare Erhöhung des Komforts bedeuten kann. (Wer schon mal eine WCS Carbon in 27.2 mit großem Auszug gefahren ist, weiss was ich meine)

Leichtes Sloping sieht IMHO auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## F4B1 (30. Juli 2011)

Ok, wer es braucht. Kann man aber zumindest gelten lassen.
Obwohl ich mir nie wieder ne Ritchey Sattelstütze kaufen würde. Alle drei Stützen die ich von denen hab sind irgendwo zwischen 27,0 und 27,1 statt 27,2. Sind aber auch aus Alu, vllt. kriegen die das ja mit Carbon besser hin.


----------



## BontragerTom (30. Juli 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ok, da hab ich dann doch mal eine Frage: Wo liegt beim Sloping am Rennrad denn der Fortschritt? Sollte ja schon heißen, dass da irgendwas besser dran ist.
> Beim MTB seh ich das ja ein, aber am Rennrad ist mir das nicht klar.


Fortschritt?
Compact Geo soll Kosten sparen. 
Weniger unterschiedliche Rahmenhöhen herstellen und über die Länge der Sattelstütze den Rahmen an die Fahrergrösse anpassen.
Hat Giant mit 4 Grössen eingeführt, dann aber festgestellt das 5 besser funktionieren.
Der Rest ist überwiegend Marketinggeseier.

Mir gefällts optisch gut, sonst würde ich ja nicht Giant fahren...


----------



## McAlbi (31. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich mir mein Radl mit geradem Oberrohr vorstelle, müsste es entweder weniger Sattelauszug oder ein kürzeres Steuerrohr (plus Spacerturm) haben. Beides fände ich nicht so doll, dann doch lieber leichtes Sloping.

Kleine Rahmen sind halt auch irgendwie ein Kompromiss, Ausweg wären höchstens noch 26" Räder, aber wer will das schon am RR?


----------



## ushindi (31. Juli 2011)

McAlbi schrieb:


> Kleine Rahmen sind halt auch irgendwie ein Kompromiss, Ausweg wären höchstens noch 26" Räder, aber wer will das schon am RR?



mein ehemaliges Wettkampf Rad (Duathlon) war ein 26" Bike. Nur so habe ich den gewünschten Versatz hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (31. Juli 2011)

So dann will ich mal meine neues Zeigen da der Vorgänger sich verabschiedet hatte.


----------



## BontragerTom (31. Juli 2011)

McAlbi schrieb:


> Kleine Rahmen sind halt auch irgendwie ein Kompromiss, Ausweg wären höchstens noch 26" Räder, aber wer will das schon am RR?



Bei sehr kleinen Rahmen, vorrangig für Frauen, gibt es das ja z.B. von Orbea. da wirken 26 Zöller einfach harmonischer.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2011)

Naja, das ist halt so ne Imagesache. Wer will schon mit einem 26er Rennrad fahren, wenn es sonst keiner tut?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Juli 2011)

ist man beim triathlon nicht mal ne zeitlang 26er gefahren zwecks windwiederstand und aerodynamik?
aber damen räder bzw jugendräder gibts als 26er-renner


----------



## ushindi (31. Juli 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ist man beim triathlon nicht mal ne zeitlang 26er gefahren zwecks windwiederstand und aerodynamik?
> aber damen räder bzw jugendräder gibts als 26er-renner



yep. Du konntest durch den kleineren Rahmen halt entsprechend die Sattelstütze rausschieben und hattest praktisch den Po an den Wolken kleben. Durch diese "Tröpfchenform" warst Du halt schnittiger 

Heute geht der RR Radler hin und futtert mehr, dadurch hat er eine breite Hüfte, kann ein normales 28er fahren und hat den selben Effekt, die "Tröpfchenform"


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Juli 2011)

okey... verstehe also hats quasi mit der windanfall-fläche des grösserem laufrad nix zu tun gehabt sondern man konnte mit kleineren rahmen extremere sitzwinkel bzw hüftwinkel fahren... hmn naja freut sich jeder orthopäde und jeder physiotherapeut (;

im übrigem glaube mal was gehört zuhaben das curcuma 26er rennräder im programm hat?!...

gruss k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2011)

Ich darf noch an die Mischmasch-Zeitfahrräder aus den 90ern erinnern? Da war das Hinterrad ein klassisches 28er, das Vorderrad aber ein 26er. Ulle ist sowas auch gefahren.


----------



## norman68 (1. August 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich darf noch an die Mischmasch-Zeitfahrräder aus den 90ern erinnern? Da war das Hinterrad ein klassisches 28er, das Vorderrad aber ein 26er. Ulle ist sowas auch gefahren.



Sowas wird heute noch auf der Bajn beim Steherrennen gefahren


----------



## Al_Borland (1. August 2011)

Du meinst die Windschattenlutscher mit der falsch rummen Gabel?


----------



## Nordpol (1. August 2011)

...die beiden Stahlräder sind mal richtig schön....


----------



## norman68 (1. August 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Du meinst die Windschattenlutscher mit der falsch rummen Gabel?



Genau die


----------



## schmitze76 (2. August 2011)

Dann will ich euch auch mal meinen Klassiker zeigen.

Ist ein Cannondale CAAD2 von 1996







Mit neu bezogenem SLR in Silber






Auf Feierabendtour um den Salzgittersee






Gruß
Schmitze


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. August 2011)

Der Bastel-"Winter" scheint eine Pause einzulegen, hier mein bisheriges Ergebnis:





Ich glaube das Wetter haben die Online-shops bestellt, deren Umsatz muss ja schon explodieren!!!


----------



## MrFaker (2. August 2011)

so fast fertig, (sattel fehlt noch) dann sollte es für 2012 laufen 

ist auf jeden fall sehr schnell und macht einen schönen sound, treten muss ich aber trotzdem


----------



## Carnologe (2. August 2011)

Hellmachine of Doom!


----------



## Nordpol (2. August 2011)

warum erst 2012....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (2. August 2011)

weil 2011 keine competitions mehr anstehen, sondern ich noch etwas quälerei vor mir habe


----------



## Northern lite (2. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> so fast fertig, (sattel fehlt noch) dann sollte es für 2012 laufen
> 
> ist auf jeden fall sehr schnell und macht einen schönen sound, treten muss ich aber trotzdem



Hammerteil!!!!!!!!!!!!

damit würde ich gerne mal ne ausgiebige Proberunde drehen

(ich mußte das Geschoß mal auf diese Seite rüberholen)


----------



## MrFaker (2. August 2011)

glaube ich, und die neuen 50er roller schauen teilweise ganz schön blöd 

wenn ein rad mit menschlicher beifeuerung angeschossen kommt


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2011)

Leck mich am A...... is das ein geiles Geschoss 

Was wiegts denn?^^


----------



## MrFaker (4. August 2011)

mit mir um die 71kg

ich denke dass das rad so 9kg hat (gewicht ist bei zeitfahrrädern egal)


----------



## Carnologe (4. August 2011)

Wenn der Mann mit dem Hammer wartet, zählt jedes Gramm


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> mit mir um die 71kg
> 
> ich denke dass das rad so 9kg hat (gewicht ist bei zeitfahrrädern egal)




Is schon klar, wollte nur mal wissen was so ein Hammerbike wiegt. Is ja fast alles aus CFK


----------



## MrFaker (5. August 2011)

das ist richtig. kohlefasern haben aber auch nachteile beispielsweise haben runde rohre mehr steifigkeit als ovale oder andere (siehe mein unterrohr), deswegen muss mehr kohlefaser verwendet werden, dadurch steigt das gewicht.


----------



## cytrax (6. August 2011)

Weiß ich (das mit dem CFK) Unsere Nachbarfirma stellt Flugzeugteile daraus her. Und ab und an quatscht man ja auch mit denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucky-koi (7. August 2011)




----------



## Al_Borland (7. August 2011)

Das Bike wäre auch ein vernünftiges Foto wert gewesen. (Und das von einem anerkannten C'd-Hasser.)


----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. August 2011)

hallo,

is das cannie (lucky-koi) serie?
mal bissl respektierendere bilder dem radl gegrenüber machen (;
grüsse der kalle


----------



## MrFaker (8. August 2011)

so zuwachs, gerade fertig mit dem aufbau geworden *müdbin*


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2011)

Noch viel besser als der Zeitfahrhobel!


----------



## muellema (9. August 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Noch viel besser als der Zeitfahrhobel!



Find ich jetzt nicht. Gabel noch nicht gekürzt und die Laufräder gefallen mir auch nicht, entweder Carbon oder Alu aber kein Mix!

Die Kettenblätter dürften ruhig schwarz sein

Außerdem ist das Ambiente dem Rad total unwürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (9. August 2011)

muellema schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Ambiente dem Rad total unwürdig


----------



## Al_Borland (9. August 2011)

Chris ist halt ein Poser und kein Ästhet. Ich wundere mich eh ein bisschen, dass es hier so ruhig zugeht.


----------



## MrFaker (9. August 2011)

sorry um 22:30 war gestern:

-dunkel
-gewitter
-regen

da musste es schnell gehen, aber ein besseres bild kommt sobald es fertig ist (samstag hole ich die lightweight`s)

bei mir geht es sowieso nicht nach optik, sondern "form follow funktion", lieber ein prototyp an einigen stellen als ein eisdielenrad.

ps: kurze testfahrt, fährt sich richtig knackig, einstellungen sind "gleich" dem TT.


----------



## Carnologe (9. August 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Chris ist halt ein Poser und kein Ästhet. Ich wundere mich eh ein bisschen, dass es hier so ruhig zugeht.



Ich kenne ihn persönlich und waren erst zusammen unterwegs. Super Typ der Chris, aber man muss ihn verstehen


----------



## MrFaker (9. August 2011)

so mal ein bild


----------



## F4B1 (9. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> was ist wenn man clincher möchte, wie muss man dann vorgehen?


Gibt schon Vollcarbonclincher. Naja, aber Carbonbremsflanken sind ja auch so eine Sache. Gab dieses Jahr bei der TdF ja eine Abfahrt (fragt mich jetzt nicht wo das war)wo diverse Fahrer an einigen Stellen geradeaus ins Gebüsch/in eine Garageneinfahrt sind.


----------



## Al_Borland (9. August 2011)

Ich mag meine Reynolds Attack.


----------



## SwellyExpress (10. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> muellema nun habe ich extra für dich den gabelschaft abgeschnitten und bekomme rückenschmerzen, mist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schönes C-Dale!!!


----------



## MrFaker (10. August 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich mag meine Reynolds Attack.



gefallen mir gar nicht, sollte 50-60mm sein.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. August 2011)

Bezieh doch nicht gleich alles auf dich. Das war auf Fabis Post gemünzt.

Für dich kämen die Reynolds Strike (66mm) oder die Assault (46mm) in Frage. Technisch machen Carbonclincher aber relativ wenig Sinn. Die sind schwerer als Aluclincher in der selben Preisklasse, weil die Bremsflanke kritisch ist und stärker ausgeführt werden muss und haben noch dazu diese Bremsprobleme im Nassen.
Für mich war da nur die Optik entscheidend. Aber ich fahre ja auch keine Rennen, sondern geile mich nur am Fahren selber auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (10. August 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bezieh doch nicht gleich alles auf dich. Das war auf Fabis Post gemünzt.


Und ich bezog mich auf den technischen Aspekt.

Fahre übrigens auch keine Rennen aber achte darauf, dass meine Fahrräder (Crosser, Rennrad, MTB)völlig unkompliziert funktionieren.


----------



## MrFaker (10. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besseres ambiente muellerdingsda?! von dir liest man leider nichts mehr...




Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bezieh doch nicht gleich alles auf dich. Das war auf Fabis Post gemünzt.
> 
> Für dich kämen die Reynolds Strike (66mm) oder die Assault (46mm) in Frage. Technisch machen Carbonclincher aber relativ wenig Sinn. Die sind schwerer als Aluclincher in der selben Preisklasse, weil die Bremsflanke kritisch ist und stärker ausgeführt werden muss und haben noch dazu diese Bremsprobleme im Nassen.
> Für mich war da nur die Optik entscheidend. Aber ich fahre ja auch keine Rennen, sondern geile mich nur am Fahren selber auf.



ich dachte, dass es um meine felgen ging, die mullemadingsda angesprochen hat. ich bin aber deiner meinung, carbonclincher machen keinen sinn, deswegen fahre ich auch "noch" die alufelgen (wenn man 200-250km unterwegs ist, und einen platten haben sollte einfach besser als die schlauchreifen, das erste mal passiert immer bin seit 21.000km (Juni 2010) ohne platten unterwegs, am TT hatte ich nach 30km gleich den ersten! 

wie gesagt am samstag bekomme ich lightweight standard 3, dann sehe ich weiter  eigentlich ist aber der neue wattmesser wichtiger als die felgen (meine meinung), optik ist für mich an zweiter stelle.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ... optik ist für mich an zweiter stelle.


*innereStimmean* NEIN! AUS!!! DAS SCHREIBST DU JETZT NICHT, WAS DU GERADE DENKST!!!*innereStimmeaus*


----------



## Argonrockt (10. August 2011)

Argon18 Gallium


----------



## muellema (11. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> besseres ambiente muellerdingsda?! von dir liest man leider nichts mehr...



Sieht doch in der Tat schon besser aus


----------



## MrFaker (11. August 2011)

aber deinen spacerturm sägst du nun bitte auch ab, wenn ich es schon extra nur für dich gemacht habe!  oder bist du ü70 und fährst eine opaposi?


----------



## muellema (11. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> aber deinen spacerturm sägst du nun bitte auch ab, wenn ich es schon extra nur für dich gemacht habe!  oder bist du ü70 und fährst eine opaposi?:



Ach Schatzi,

der ist schon seit über einem Jahr Geschichte, aber Du scheinst einen Narren an mir gefressen zu haben, dass Du Dich so mit mir beschäftigst 

Mittlerweile beginnt sich mir auch das nachfolgende Zitat zu erschließen 





Carnologe schrieb:


> Super Typ der Chris, aber man muss ihn verstehen


----------



## Al_Borland (11. August 2011)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass wir schon sehr lange durchgehalten haben.


----------



## xc-mtb (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

das ist mein Spirit R8.
Fährt sich traumhaft.






Komme leider nicht mehr zum Fahren und biete es daher einem neuen begeisterten Besitzer an. Fahre nach dem Umzug ins Mittelgebirge nur noch MTB und möchte mir ein neues aufbauen. KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (18. August 2011)

endlich hab ich auch eins


----------



## Al_Borland (18. August 2011)

Na DAS ist doch mal hübsch!


----------



## pennyparker (21. August 2011)

hier mal meins


----------



## Jedisonic (22. August 2011)

Nach Update nun mit Fulcrum Racing 3, Conti Grand Prix 4000S, Look Keo Carbon und Ritchey WCS Vorbau. Somit 500g abgespeckt.
____________________________________________________________________________________________

Im Bikemarkt: Mavic Aksium LRS mit Conti Ultra Race


----------



## 0624ts (27. August 2011)

hier mal mein Schätzchen....
Mir gefällt es .......


----------



## Al_Borland (27. August 2011)

Schick, aber wer hat denn den zweiten FH da ran gebrutzelt? Klar, die Flasche sitzt nicht richtig drin, aber der gehört doch viel weiter runter. 
Wie lange dein weißes Cockpit wohl weiß bleiben wird...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0624ts (28. August 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schick, aber wer hat denn den zweiten FH da ran gebrutzelt? Klar, die Flasche sitzt nicht richtig drin, aber der gehört doch viel weiter runter.
> Wie lange dein weißes Cockpit wohl weiß bleiben wird...?



Das ist nur die Flasche, der Rest ist schon in Ordnung. 
Die Gewinde sind da wo sie hingehören und brutzeln an Carbon 
Wenn es dreckig ist, wird es sauber gemacht. So oft ist es aber nicht notwendig.....und ja - ich fahre viel....


----------



## stefank79 (29. August 2011)

ich will dann auch mal:


----------



## Al_Borland (29. August 2011)

Haste mal ein Foto mit schwarzen Gummis parat? Ich seh hier nur rot.


----------



## niko-dirt (29. August 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> so zuwachs, gerade fertig mit dem aufbau geworden *müdbin*



So ungefähr siehts in meinem Keller auch aus ^^

1x rennrad
1x billig MTB
1x dirtbike


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. August 2011)

hallo
stefank79 dein renner gefällt mir!
oben sattelstütze, bremshebel und vorbau paar schwarze augenpunkte.
unten dan ins rot übergehend.
und als grundfarbe weiß.
durchzogen mit silber/grauen streifen (schaltung kurbel kettenbereich)
gefällt mir sehr gut!
gruss der kalle


----------



## stefank79 (30. August 2011)

Danke!

Naja beim nächsten mal lass ich die roten Pellen weg. Verschleißen halt sehr schnell.




SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo
> stefank79 dein renner gefällt mir!
> oben sattelstütze, bremshebel und vorbau paar schwarze augenpunkte.
> unten dan ins rot übergehend.
> ...


----------



## Al_Borland (30. August 2011)

... und haben weniger Grip als die schwarzen.


----------



## Someone84 (1. September 2011)

aber farbige Reifen machen das Rad halt oftmals schöner





...solange die Reifen noch neu sind


----------



## Northern lite (1. September 2011)

Someone84 schrieb:


> aber farbige Reifen machen das Rad halt oftmals schöner
> 
> 
> > eine Dreifachkurbel allerdings bewirkt das Gegenteil


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. September 2011)

abnd,
find die kurbel an dem centurion nocht mal so übel...
sieht doch recht "schlicht" aus im vergleich zu einer neueren 105er oder tiagra dreifach die einfach nur wie ein riesen aluminium-gewschwür aussehen...
das centurion sieht im allg. sehr gut aus.
taug! 
gruss k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (2. September 2011)

Ja, die Dreifachkurbel ist mir irgendwie auch peinlich. Aber manchmal find ich es gut zu wissen, für den Notfall  gerüstet zu sein. Und das mittlere 42er ist eig gar nicht so unpassend. Dass mir das Rad eig. zu klein ist, empfinde ich als störender.


----------



## muellema (2. September 2011)

Someone84 schrieb:


> aber farbige Reifen machen das Rad halt oftmals schöner



Geschmackssache! Ich finde diese Bunten Reifen grundsätzlich unpassend. Reifen sollten komplett schwarz sein, am liebsten noch dauerhaft von der Beschriftung entfernt; einfach clean


----------



## MrFaker (2. September 2011)

niko-dirt schrieb:


> So ungefähr siehts in meinem Keller auch aus ^^
> 
> 1x rennrad
> 1x billig MTB
> 1x dirtbike



sry nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen - bei mir sind es:

5 MTBs (keine billigen darunter)
1 Straßenrad
1 TT

passen nur nicht alle gleichzeitig aufs bild.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. September 2011)

Bist ein ganz Großer.


----------



## JCC (6. September 2011)

für jede lebenslage das richtige material...


----------



## Ti-Max (11. September 2011)

So,

mal wieder Bilder von meinem Serotta 



















Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Al_Borland (11. September 2011)

*Bling Bling* 

Schickes Ding mit Liebe zum Detail. Über die Pedale könnte man sich jetzt wieder auslassen, aber das ist mal wieder Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## BontragerTom (11. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> So,
> 
> mal wieder Bilder von meinem Serotta
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Teil!
bissl Kritik: hinter Bremszug, der mir etwas kurz erscheint.
Das überlange Steuerrohr,im american style, gefällt mir auch nicht, ähnl. wie auch bei den Pegorettis. 
Ansonsten mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail zusammengebaut.
Die Kurbel ist schön.


----------



## Northern lite (11. September 2011)

das mit den Pedalen ist kein Jammern auf Hohem Niveau...

die gehen gar nicht!!!!

aber sonst sehr lecker!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. September 2011)

viel schlimmer find ich persönlich diesen klobigen viel zu fetten vorbau. an so einen schlanken rahmen gehören keine vorbauten und lenker der carbondickfraktion. das ist wie ne schlanke frau mit oberramen wie ein gewichtheber.

aber sonst ein schönes teil.

ich hab auch was im bau:













und so sah es vorher aus:


----------



## Al_Borland (14. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall vielversprechend.
Aber wo wir schon bei Kritik sind: An diese unsägliche GT-Rahmengeo werde ich mich nie gewöhnen. Sieht mir zu sehr nach Baumarkt aus.
Ach, und dein voriger GT-Aufbau hat auch einen ziemlichen Trumm an Vorbau. Steine im Glashaus und so. 

btw: Braver Beagle.


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2011)

der aufbau davor war vom deepstar.
der spacerturm bzw der lange gabelschaft kommt bei mir sicher ab. aber dazu brauche ich erstmal ne passende lenkzentrale und einen sattel. dann kann ich schauen wie und was.
über die geo kann ich soweit noch nix sagen. rahmen ist relativ groß für seine kleine größe ( 52er ).


----------



## Al_Borland (14. September 2011)

Mit Geo meinte ich eher die Sattelstreben.


----------



## divergent! (15. September 2011)

achso....na gut daß ist nunmal typisch gt. aus dem grund wollte ich auch den rahmen haben. sonst hätte es auch ein 0815 kinesis trallalla rahmen gemacht


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. September 2011)

War mein neuer schon?

Ich glaub nicht, oder?

Mein neuer Titanrenner, zumindest der Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. September 2011)

Irgendwie fand *ich* das silberne GT vorher schöner!
Schlecht ist die neue Farbgebung nicht, aber schade um den Rahmen..


----------



## corfrimor (15. September 2011)

Das finde ich nicht. Ich finde die neue Lackierung absolut spitze, gerade an dem eigenwilligen GT-Rahmen 

Ob mir die orangenen Felgen gefallen, weiß ich indes noch nicht so genau. Könnte sein, daß mir schwarze besser gefielen. Aber das kann ich erst endgültig sagen, wenn der Aufbau fertig ist. 

Alles in allem gibt das ein supergeiles Rad 

Wirst Du es auch richtig fahren? Ich hoffe doch!

Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Sind das eigentlich Carbonfelgen?


----------



## ONE78 (15. September 2011)

gt: bremsflankenproblematik?

cube: zu laut, zuviel werbung, lenkerband am griffende?

just my 2ct


----------



## divergent! (15. September 2011)

das cube find ich auch zu bunt mit den schriftzügen. aber mit den titanrahmen zum kampfpreis ist würfel da schon ein echt netter wurf gelungen.

zum gt....ja das wird gefahren. dafür ist es ja da. aktuell hab ich ja nur mein arbeitswege scott und damit fährt man keine berge groß rauf als ssp mit 42:16. die felgen sind campa und aus alu. bremsflanken mussten mitlackiert werden. hätten wir das nicht gemacht und abgeklebt hätte es sein können daß es nachher während der fahrt aussieht als würde es eiern. ich werd mir einfach ein paar ranzige beläge mit schleifpapier anbauen und die flanken dann bei eingestellter bremse rundschleifen.


----------



## Re2805 (17. September 2011)

hier mal meine jaqueline:
(die restlichen Bilder im Album)






















Cannondale SuperSix Ultimate 2010

Änderungen:
Flaschenhalter - Tune Universal
Laufräder - Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate
Vorbau - Extralite Roadstem
Sattel - Speedneedle Alc
Sattelstütze - Mcfk
Sattelklemme - Mcfk
Umwerferschelle - Mcfk
Umwerfer - Black Edition
Schaltwerk - Black Edition
Kurbelschraube  schwarz
Lagerabdeckung - schwarz
Tune Zeitfahrspanner - schwarz
Speedplay Zero Titan


----------



## Al_Borland (17. September 2011)

Schackeline is ne Schicke! 
Auch wenn man das Mädels nicht fragt - was wiegtse?


----------



## Re2805 (17. September 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schackeline is ne Schicke!
> Auch wenn man das Mädels nicht fragt - was wiegtse?



sie war erst gestern auf der waage:

5,8kg.... inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter.....


----------



## Al_Borland (17. September 2011)

Die Arme is ja magersüchtig... 

Viel Spaß beim Fahren (und das von einem bekennenden C'd-Hasser ).

btw: Warum ist der Compi eigentlich auf dem Oberrohr? Empfangsprobleme?


----------



## Re2805 (17. September 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Die Arme is ja magersüchtig...
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Fahren (und das von einem bekennenden C'd-Hasser ).
> 
> btw: Warum ist der Compi eigentlich auf dem Oberrohr? Empfangsprobleme?



cannondale kann man doch gar nicht hassen.... 

es ist ein edge800 und der ist soooo groß, dass er am lenker bzw. vorbau irgendwie komisch aussieht finde ich.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. September 2011)

Passt schon. Da liegt er schön im Windschatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. September 2011)

schönes cd aber mit nem konischen spacer würde es am vorbau schöner aussehen. gewicht passt wobei ich diese lw nachbauten nicht mag.

wie bistn mit den flaha von tune zufrieden?


----------



## Re2805 (18. September 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> schönes cd aber mit nem konischen spacer würde es am vorbau schöner aussehen. gewicht passt wobei ich diese lw nachbauten nicht mag.
> 
> wie bistn mit den flaha von tune zufrieden?




ich denk das mit den laufrädern ist halt geschmackssache, glaube nicht das die beiden typen sich qualitätsmäßig viel nehmen, vom preis her liegen sie ja auch ähnlich.

oh zum thema flaschenhalter hab ich mich innerhalb des letzten jahres sozusagen zum experten entwickelt 
was ich da hin und her getauscht habe..... (ax, emporelli, ....)
bin aber zu dem schluß gekommen, dass der tune echt der beste ist, hält die flasche super fest, ist relativ leicht, sieht meiner meinung nach gut aus und ist vor allem relativ günstig.

außerdem ist noch eine tune-flasche dabei (meiner meinung nach die schönste flasche die es gibt)


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2011)

hat die flasche 500 oder 750ml?

die mavics mag ich nicht weil sie irgendwo nur nachbauten sind. da sind mir orig lw´s schon lieber. aber edel ist es schon.


----------



## Re2805 (18. September 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> hat die flasche 500 oder 750ml?
> 
> die mavics mag ich nicht weil sie irgendwo nur nachbauten sind. da sind mir orig lw´s schon lieber. aber edel ist es schon.




ich glaube die standardflasche hat 750ml aber wenn man mal nett bei r2 fragt dann packen die auch die andere dazu 

ist schon was dran mit den rädern aber das thema nachbauten ist ja allgemein so eine sache.
eigentlich dürfte es keine smartphones mit touchscreen geben (iphone)
oder tablets (ipad), irgendwer fängt halt mal an....


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. September 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner hässlicher Singlespeeder nach dem Umbau von einem 80er Stahlrenner:


















grüße


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2011)

oooh das basso ist ja mal ein träumchen. wunderschön!


----------



## ONE78 (18. September 2011)

soo hässlich find ich den garnicht...

ok gold, die laufräder, der lenker und die stütze sind nicht so meins.

basso singlespeed hab ich auch:


----------



## bu_man (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Renner meiner besten Hälfte:






Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Briggtopp (18. September 2011)

Finde beide Basso´s sehen sehr gut aus, jedes für sich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2011)

Das weiss-goldene Basso ist sehr, sehr hübsch! 
Gabe es die Campa-Räder so oder sind die nachträglich eloxiert?


----------



## wildbiker (18. September 2011)

Die Campa LR gibts so zukaufen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2011)

Merci!


----------



## svennox (19. September 2011)

..also ich find das "veloSolo" #457.. Singlspeed-Rennrad ganz gut.. 


speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner hässlicher Singlespeeder nach dem Umbau von einem 80er Stahlrenner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cytrax (22. September 2011)

Ich hab auch noch so old school RR Pedale, wer die die Tage mal ranmachen. Dann gibts auch endlich maln Pic war ja bis jetzt überwiegend unterwegs


----------



## nafetsgurk (22. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. September 2011)

hallo,
rote colnago ist traumhaft! 
davon bitte ein bild mit sonnenlicht und schön mit sonnenschein in szene gesetzt! 
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2011)

Die Brücke gehört zur Hausrunde, nehme ich an. 
Das Bild kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt vor. Das Rad stand aber anders, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## nafetsgurk (22. September 2011)

bin nicht so der in szene setzer + ne brücke hab ich auch nommel,
aber sonne ist mit drauf...


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2011)

Hey, das sollte nicht als Kritik rüber kommen. Beides schöner Stahl - passt doch wunderbar.


----------



## nafetsgurk (23. September 2011)

hab ich auch nicht als kritik empfunden...

die erste brücke ist übrigens ein landungssteg am neckar, der im NICHTS endet. das gibt dann manchen von uns schwaben das gefühl in hamburg und damit wohl am tor zur grossen weiten welt zu stehen...


----------



## sonic00 (24. September 2011)

So, dann will ich Euch mein 2012er Sempre mal nicht vorenthalten:



 

 



Ein "richtiger" Laufradsatz kommt noch drauf - aber der hat ein paar Wochen Lieferzeit. So lange muss der Racing 5 herhalten!
Ansonsten wird's wohl so bleiben wir abgelichtet!


----------



## Al_Borland (24. September 2011)

Warum nutzt ihr eigentlich immer diese unsäglichen externen Uploadplattformen anstatt der boardeigenen Möglichkeiten (Upload, Fotoalbum)?
Schickes Pony, aber Bianchi mit SRAM?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. September 2011)

hallo,
also ich verstehs auch nicht warum jeder immer diese upload fotoalben benutzt... so nervig mit werbung und lade zeit etc.
wollts nur nie schrieben aber schön das es anderen auch stört!
des weiterem warum schmeisst man das rad so lieblos an die garagen-ecke so wie wenn man durchfall hätte und schnell ins haus rennen muss um ein foto zumachen.
wie man auf dem bild erkennt schien doch die sonne da hätte man doch ein viel besseres (ohne grossem aufwand!) foto machen können!
und das argument "ich fahre lieber wie das ich fotos mache" oder "mir ist das egal hauptsahce das rad fährt..." zählen nciht weil wenn man gewillt ist das rad hier zu zeigen sollte man es zumindest einigermassen "ordentlcih" hinstellen und einwenig in szene bringen.
zum radl: find die farbe sehr sehr schön!edel, sclhicht und fast erotisch (weiblich) ich slebst würde mir jedoch nie so ein helles rad kaufen wäre mir zu schmutz und fett/öl-schmiere emfindlich.
das mit der sram kann ich verstehen ehe ich campa fahren würde würde ich auch zusram greifen.
wobei das mit dme daumenhebel bei gamba schon ganz schön ist... 
grüsse der kalle


----------



## froride (24. September 2011)

Nun will ich auch mal meinen Renner zeigen, mit einer kleiner Geschichte dazu. Ich bin seit über fünfzehn Jahren auf dem MTB dabei. Trotzdem bin ich noch nie Renner gefahren. Da mein Dad früher Triathlon machte und ich als Kind immer mit auf den Rennen war, dachte ich nun, ein Rennrad muss auch mal her. Vor allem für Stadtfahrten, Reisen in fremde Städte und UrbanExploring. Gekauft habe ich einen der neumodischen Alurenner von Giant. Nach der ersten Fahrt stand er wieder zum Verkauf. So hatte ich mir Rennradfahren einfach nicht vorgestellt. Das Ding war zwar leicht und bocksteif, doch irgendwie saß man seltsam darauf und das fahren war eher Kampf statt Spass. Wenn so alle Renner fahren, war´s das für mich. Doch nun machte ich mich auf und fuhr verschiedenste Räder. Schnell zeigte sich, die Räder der 80iger/90iger waren das, was ich mir unter Rennrädern vorstellte. Sowohl vom Fahren als auch optisch. Räder mit denen man nicht nur full on über die Landstraße heizt, sondern Räder für fast alles. Stadt, schlechte Straßen, gute Straßen, Schotterwege, Kopfsteinpflaster, Weinbergbetonwege. Irgendwann verschlug es mich zu einem Typ, welcher alte Renner aufarbeitete. Dort stand ein Renner von einer Schweizer Edelschmiede, welche inzwischen Pleite ist. Die Rahmen wurden in Italien gebaut und die immer mehrfarbigen Lackierung machten die Schweizer. Sofort war ich verliebt! Auch die Probefahrt war großartig. Schnell, wendig, smoot. Die Kilometerleistung war trotz des Alters nichtmal dreistellig. Die größten "Schäden" waren Standschäden. Nach der Aufbereitung war es wie neu.
Zuhause vergingen drei Tage mit vielen Kilometern, Überland und Stadt. Danach war das Fieber ausgebrochen. Ich war begeistert wie schnell man auf dem Renner ist, wie er mit jedem Tritt vorspringt, wo man überall fahren kann und wie flick man in der Stadt ist. Der Renner ersetzt ein halbes Auto inzwischen und mein StadtMTB ist verkauft. Auch der Tuningwahn hat vom Enduro jetzt auf den Renner umgeschlagen. Diese Bild zeigt den Urzustand. Nächste Woche, wenn ein schönes, neuwertiges DuraAce Schaltwerk der 7401 Serie dran ist und neues Lenkerband, folgen weitere Bilder. Weiter sind neue Campagnolo Räder, Campagnolo Kurbeln/Innenlager, neue Pedale, Reifen, 9-fach Ultegra Kassette, Zeitfahrspanner und DuraAce Schalthebel dazu gekommen. Wie ihr seht, bin ich echt begeistert von Renner Fahren und nächsten Monat muss er auch mit nach La Palma, zusätzlich zum Enduro. 

Hier der Originalzustand:


----------



## Al_Borland (24. September 2011)

Nette Geschichte, schönes Schätzchen. Aber verbastle es nicht, sondern halt es in Ehren. Irgendwann macht's eben auch keinen Sinn mehr, neue Teile dranzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (24. September 2011)

Nein, nicht verbastelt. Es sind klassische aber neue/neuwertige Teile dran gekommen. Mit den Spaceshuttle Teilen wie die aktuelle DuraAce kann ich nichts anfangen. Schalthebel sind auch die am Rahmen geblieben. Inzwischen ist es mir so an's Herz gewachsen und mach so viel Spaß, das Ding gebe ich nicht her. Ist auch nicht im klassischen Rennrad-Trainings-Einsatz, sondern mein Bike für Stadt, Weg zur Arbeit, UrbanExploring, Welterkundung. Es ist so schön schnell und unkompliziert ins Auto, Zug oder Flugzeug gepackt.
Nur an das tiefe Tretlager muss ich mich gewöhnen. In Kurven setze ich oft mit dem Pedal auf.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. September 2011)

Sehr gut. 
Man liest leider nur zu oft, dass Leute sich so ein altes Schätzchen organisieren, um es dann auf neu zu trimmen. Kein Respekt mehr vorm Alter.


----------



## froride (24. September 2011)

Hier schon mal ein Bild von den Kurbeln die gestern angekommen sind. Nagelneu und doch klassisch. Das Design ist so schön filigran!




Aufnahmen-54 von unsolizited auf Flickr


----------



## Al_Borland (24. September 2011)

Kein BSA-, sondern ITA-Lager? Dann Schraubensicherung bei der rechten Schale nicht vergessen. *ausleidvollerErfahrungsprech* 

Die Kurbel sehe ich schon etwas kritisch. So richtig passen tut sie nicht mehr ins Design des gesamten Rades. Damals waren Kurbeln und Blätter halt Alu poliert und nicht eloxiert u.d.g..


----------



## froride (24. September 2011)

Ja ITA. Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich Schraubenkleber nehme. Aber das Lager soll mit 70Nm eingebaut werden. Da liegt das Losdrehmoment mit Schraubensicherung jenseits von gut und böse. Werde mal sehen ob es so geht. Ich markiere einfach eine Stelle mit einem Lackstiftpunkt, dann sehe ich gleich falls sich was lockert.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. September 2011)

Ich habe mein Veloce-Lager damals auch nach Vorschrift angeknallt. 2 Touren hat's gebraucht, bis sich die rechte Schale während der Fahrt raus drehte. Mach's lieber gleich richtig.
Schraubensicherung kriegt man mit dem Fön wieder flüssig.


----------



## froride (24. September 2011)

Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal machen. Mittelfest sollte ja reichen.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. September 2011)

Reicht in jedem Fall. Die Kontaktfläche ist ja, verglichen mit anderen Gewinden, riesig.


----------



## nafetsgurk (25. September 2011)

heute morgen um 8.00 uhr, da war das colnago noch bissel müde...





später warens dann zwei + ein komischer typ, der sie photographierte...





danach gings bergauf bergab + kreuz + quer durchs " ländle "...

















schee wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2011)

... was die Fotos eindrucksvoll bestätigen.


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2011)

wunderschöner Rahmen...


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. September 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> soo hässlich find ich den garnicht...
> 
> ok gold, die laufräder, der lenker und die stütze sind nicht so meins.
> 
> basso singlespeed hab ich auch:




Warum isses Schaltauge da noch dran?? 

besten Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2011)

Weil nicht jeder dem Fixiewahn verfällt und die alten Schätzchen noch für die Nachwelt erhalten will. Die Umwerferlötschelle und die Schaltzuggegenhalter sind ja auch noch dran.

Oder war das witzig gemeint?


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. September 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder dem Fixiewahn verfällt und die alten Schätzchen noch für die Nachwelt erhalten will. Die Umwerferlötschelle und die Schaltzuggegenhalter sind ja auch noch dran.
> 
> Oder war das witzig gemeint?




Hat Schaltauge zwangsläufig mit Fixie zu tun?? 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2011)

Du hast doch selbst gefragt, wieso es noch dran ist.

Gibt halt leider viel zu viele Leute, die sich für billiges Geld einen alten Rahmen holen, der eigentlich gar nicht für SS-Umbauten gedacht war und dem entsprechend Anbauten wie Führungsösen, Schaltauge, Bremsstege und Gegenhalter dran hat. Und die werden dann mit Vorliebe weggeflext, um ein cleanes Aussehen zu fabrizieren. Dass dabei Klassiker zerstört werden - who cares...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (25. September 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Du hast doch selbst gefragt, wieso es noch dran ist.
> 
> Gibt halt leider viel zu viele Leute, die sich für billiges Geld einen alten Rahmen holen, der eigentlich gar nicht für SS-Umbauten gedacht war und dem entsprechend Anbauten wie Führungsösen, Schaltauge, Bremsstege und Gegenhalter dran hat. Und die werden dann mit Vorliebe weggeflext, um ein cleanes Aussehen zu fabrizieren. Dass dabei Klassiker zerstört werden - who cares...




Ich bleib dabei...lieber AL. Schaltauge hat nix mit Fixie zu tun. Und ma' im Ernst...der gros an alten 80er Jahren Stahlrahmen ist nicht klassisch im Sinne von erhaltenswert, sondern Massenware, bei dem die Flex dem cleanen Aussehen wegen gerne der Flex zum Opfer fallen kann...ich kenne keinen Mensch, der an einem Pinarello oder Colnago rumflext....Basso ist doch da eher die erwähnte Stangenware...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2011)

Komm mal rüber zu rennrad-news.


----------



## thor_snow (25. September 2011)

Hier mein neues Schmuckstück ( Cube Agree GTC Sl " 2011 " ) bin von Alu auf Carbon umgestiegen , hatte vorher ein Stevens Izoard was auch nicht schlecht war aber dieses Teil ist um längen besser ,

mit dem war ich in diesem Jahr schon auf Malle und ein paar Rennen ( Velo Berlin , Hannover und Cyclassic )  hat es auch schon hinter sich fährt sich einfach nur genial , im nächstem Jahr bekommt es noch ein Lightweight LRS spendiert 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. September 2011)

Es ist ein Schande, was unter deinem Vorbau passiert ist!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2011)

Die paar Spacer. Schau dich mal bei der Tour um, was sie dort so für Türmchen durch die Gegend treten. 
Das Rad macht auf jeden Fall den Eindruck, als würde es gut passen.

Lighties? So rein von der Proportion her betrachtet wäre irgendwas um die 30mm am passendsten. Aber den Drang zur Firma Obermayer verstehe ich schon. 
Welche sollen's denn werden? Die Ventoux dürften am besten passen...


----------



## thor_snow (26. September 2011)

Bei mir im Radclub fahren schon welche die Standard C die sollten es eigentlich werden


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2011)

Hast du die schon mal per Software an dein Rad gebastelt oder von nem Kollegen gemopst? Ich stelle mir die nicht allzu vorteilhaft vor bei dem nicht allzu fetten Rahmen...


----------



## thor_snow (26. September 2011)

an meinem Bike hatte ich sie noch nicht dran aber ich bin sie schon auf einem Canyon CF gefahren und da sehen sie top aus  und fahren sich auch so,   also ich denke mal viel kann man nicht falsch machen aber natürlich könnte ich sie mal verbauen bei mir in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion  und ihm meine dranschrauben^^


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2011)

Mach mal n Foto 90° von der Seite und stells hier rein. Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich dir Lighties dranklebe.


----------



## neto (27. September 2011)

habe heute ein bald 30 jahre altes concorde rennrad im keller meines vaters entdeckt und es mal eine runde um den block gescheucht. hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass das so viel spaß macht und überlege nun es zu meinem trainingsrad fürs 4x fahren zu machen. das modell schimpft sich "colombo", kennt die marke/das modell von euch fachkundigen jemand und kann mir sagen wie es um die qualität bestellt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (27. September 2011)

Ich darf mal zu den Nachbarn verlinken? 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2139092

Kurz-Zusammenfassung: Die Marke war in den 80ern und 90ern sehr bekannt. Gab sehr teure, aber auch günstige Modelle. Zu welcher Kategorie deins zählt...? Mach mal Fotos vom Rad.


----------



## neto (27. September 2011)

danke schonmal für die infos  ein foto kann ich morgen mal nachliefern. das ist das was ich auf den teilen an schriftzügen gefunden habe:

kurbel: gipiemme (patent?)
gabel: faggin
bremsen: shimano 600
naben: bianci, edco competition
schaltwerk: shimano 105

vielleicht hilft das ja schon


----------



## Al_Borland (27. September 2011)

Klingt nach wildem Mix und keiner Originalausstattung.
Mach einfach mal Fotos, dann lässt sich bestimmt mehr sagen.


----------



## neto (28. September 2011)

so, hier das bild, ich hoffe man erkennt genug  müsste nach angaben meines vaters ein customaufbau von radsport schiffner sein, könnte ein grund für den materialmix sein...


----------



## froride (28. September 2011)

Mach da mal neue Reifen drauf und es fährt sich gleich nochmal viel besser. Bei mit war der Unterschied zu 25 Jahre alten Vittoria und neuen Vittoria Reifen eine halbe Welt. Innen waren die alten schon am zerbröseln.


----------



## kelllerkind (30. September 2011)

Millanetti / Bilder sind unter Fotos im Profil von mir zusehen.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2011)

Hier wird nicht verkauft. Dafür gibt's den Bikemarkt. Und Bilder werden gemeinhin hier direkt eingebunden. MannMannMann...


----------



## Northern lite (30. September 2011)

ich biete 2,50 â¬


----------



## kelllerkind (30. September 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich biete 2,50 


Aber die Versandkosten bestimme ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (30. September 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> also ich verstehs auch nicht warum jeder immer diese upload fotoalben benutzt... so nervig mit werbung und lade zeit etc.
> wollts nur nie schrieben aber schön das es anderen auch stört!
> des weiterem warum schmeisst man das rad so lieblos an die garagen-ecke so wie wenn man durchfall hätte und schnell ins haus rennen muss um ein foto zumachen.
> ...



zufrieden?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. September 2011)

besser (;
nein ein sehr schönes radel!
im übrigem das selbe sonneschutz-rollo hab ich hier auch am wintergarten 
aber der italiener davor fehlt


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich find die Farbkombi voll porno  Hab bestimmt 5 min draufgeschaut und es passt einfach alles, sehr harmonische Farbgebung und spitzen Bike


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Oktober 2011)

HERBST - war das schön...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. Oktober 2011)

hallo,






von heute... nach meiner kl. tour.
lenker könnte nach der fahrt noch en ticken tiefer (5mm bis 10mm) und die sti's werden noch bissl nach vorn/unten geschoben.
gruss kalle


----------



## divergent! (2. Oktober 2011)

bevor du den vorbau nach unten versetzt dreh ihn lieber um...positiv sieht gruselig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. Oktober 2011)

ja... ich weiss finds selbst nicht hüpsch!
ist momentan 13° nach oben (schon heftig!) weniger positiv kann ich ihn nicht einstellen... das heisst geht nur ein spacer drunter weg (5mm oder max. 10mm)
problem ist selbst mit einem nur 6° vorbau nach unten geneigt ists mir (bzw meiner hüfte ... und den dazugehörigen problemen...) zu niedrig.
der schaft muesste min 3cm länger sein um ggf. mit 0° oder vll. 4° oder 6° negativ zu testen.mal sehen.
im endefekt muss ich bequem und shcmerzfrei drauf sitzen.
aber sportlich oder schön siehts nach oben nie aus (am renner)
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Oktober 2011)

Erst kommt der Komfort, dann die Optik. Bringt ja nix, wenn das Bike schnell aussieht, man damit aber nicht fahren kann.
Hoffentlich kann ich mit meinen 11cm Überhöhung noch ne Weile auskommen.


----------



## froride (3. Oktober 2011)

So, hier mein Renner für Stadt, Arbeit, Sightseeing. Schaltwerk kommt noch was besseres/chromigeres.


----------



## neto (3. Oktober 2011)

schick  bin mal gespannt wie sich meins mit den neuen reifen fährt


----------



## froride (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja auch schon wieder neue drauf. Hatte erst die Vittoria Rubino PRO drauf gemacht und jetzt auf Empfehlung die Conti GP 4Season (wegen Winter). Die Vittoria hatten im Vergleich zu den Conti ja einen seidenweichen Lauf, die Conti rollen deutlich härter ab. Dafür laufen sie aber auch noch leichter. Was Grip angeht, habe ich sie beide noch nicht an die Grenze gebracht. War immer Trocken und da beißen die dünnen Reifchen deutlich mehr als ich mir noch traue zu fahren. Muss mich erstmal an die Geschwindigkeiten ran tasten. Einen Finger breit Reifen, über 8bar und die Dinger kleben wie verrückt. Rennrad fahren ist schon eine geile Sache.


----------



## Northern lite (3. Oktober 2011)

die Pedale sehen aber pervers Schei§§e aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froride (3. Oktober 2011)

Das muss so sein. Da kannst du nix dran ändern.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2011)

Passt zum Grün des Rahmens.


----------



## froride (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mit den kleinen Hackenpedalen einfach nicht klar gekommen, Füße tun weh und dann die völlig andere Bewegung als bei den Klickis am MTB. Ich wollte aber unbedingt mit allem Schuhwerk fahren können. Also mussten große Plattformen dran. Und ich dachte, wenn schon Kuchenbleche am Renner dann auch in der diskussionswürdigsten Farbe. Und bisher gibt es nur "Wow, cool!" oder eben sowas wie da oben. Verhältniss 50:50 und nix dazwischen.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2011)

Passt doch. Hauptsache Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (3. Oktober 2011)

Der ist unglaublich. Bin am WE in der Heimat (Thüringer Wald) durch die Berge gefahren - einfach genial! Fährt sich sehr gutmütig und zwar auch auf schlechten Straßen oder leichten Feldwegen. Wiegt genau 10kg und ist unwahrscheinlich robust. Es rollt unglaublich leicht und leise. Jetzt merkt man erstmal, wie viel Energie beim MTB in Reifen ect. verpufft. Der Wahnsinn! Fünfzig Kilometer Überland auf dem Renner sind nix, da ist man noch frisch wie der junge Morgen. Und wie schnell man von A nach B kommt, hätte ich nie gedacht. Rennrad wurde von mir 20 Jahre völlig unterschätzt! Wer hätte gedacht, das ich mal mit 42:27 einen 12% Berg hoch fahre und es Spaß macht. Ich nicht!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Oktober 2011)

hai,
verkauft doch grad einer purpel-farbene titan-schnellspanner (heylight) hier im renner-unterforum die wären doch passend an dem rad und passend zu den pedalen 
hier mal der link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546915






grüsse k


----------



## froride (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke, aber ich habe gerade Zeitfahrspanner dran gemacht. Auch wegen Diebstahlschutz.


----------



## divergent! (3. Oktober 2011)

pedale wurden ja angesprochen...mit ner polierten kurbel wärs perfekt. schönes stahlgetier


----------



## Highwayman (9. Oktober 2011)

Will euch auch mal meinen Flitzer zeigen:


Ein Carver Evolution 120 mit kompletter Ultegra Ausstattung. Hat einer im Januar gekauft und dann im April wieder beim Händler drangegeben mit 150km, weil er sich nen Carbonrenner eingebildet hat  Und ich habs günstig abgestaubt!!


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2011)

bei der vorbaustellung dreht sich mir alles im magen rum....ansonsten isses halt ein 0815 renner zum strecke machen


----------



## Highwayman (9. Oktober 2011)

Was soll man den mit nem Rennrad sonst ausser "Strecke machen...?"


----------



## Bill Tür (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube gegen deine Hobel, sieht so ziemlich jedes Rad etwas farblos aus. Im dem Zusammenhang, mein 0815-Aluhobel war auch lange nicht mehr hier zu sehen, wenigstens passt die Größe:


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Oktober 2011)

ghost ist doch ein schicker hobel!
matt-schwarz mit weissem de´kor sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

das gespenst sieht gut aus. matte farben wirken immer edel.

@highwayman...das ist schon richtig. war ja auch nicht negativ gemeint. ich mache halt nur gerne strecke mit etwas wo man 2-435234 mal hinschaut


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2011)

Das Ghost gefällt mir. Passt alles zusammen. Nur die Kurbel gefällt mir optisch nicht.


----------



## Steeldonkey (10. Oktober 2011)

Besitzt denn hier keiner ein Fahrrad mit dem auch gefahren wird? Eure Räder sehen alle so sauber und ordentlich aus, so wie ein Pingiun in seinem Frack mit Lackschuhen...

Mein Rennrad sieht da ganz anders aus!

Seit nun mehr als 10 Jahren in meinem Besitz und weit über 30.000km Laufleistung, ist mir diesen Sommer aufgefallen, dass sich an dem alten Alurahmen von Kettler (Baujahr 1988) im Bereich des Sitzrohres, am oberen Ende, seitlich jeweils ein Riss gebildet hatte.

Musste fast heulen, als ich das gesehen habe, denn dieses Rennrad hat schon alle Fahrräder, die ich sonst im Besitz hatte überlebt und wurde immer und immer wieder Restauriert, bzw. wieder Fahrbereit gemacht.

Doch Glück gehabt, wenn man einen Schwiegerpapa hat, der in einer Metallverarbeitungsfirma arbeitet und auch Aluminium schweißen kann.
.....gefragt... getan....





Doch ich hatte das Fahrrad dafür komplett zerlegt. Nun stand es schon mehrere Wochen unberührt im Keller zwischen dem ganzen anderem Metallschrott da unten 

Da ich mich aber irgendwie in diese Bullhorn Lenker verguckt hatte, musste ich auch so einen haben. DOch 30 Euro für so ein Teil war mir zu viel.

So wurde der alte 3ttt Lenker eben abgesägt, so wie dir Mexikaner das mit ihren Schrotflinten machen.

Dann habe ich überlegt, ob ich mir extra neue Bremshebel besorge, denn die XT Hebel, die ich verbauen wollte passen natürlich aufgrund des Lenkerdurchmessers nicht. (Ich muss zugeben, ich habe trotzdem versucht die draufzuknüppeln)

Doch so wie es jetzt ist, bremst es sich extrem gut und so bleibt es.

Der nächste Schritt, bzw. Überlegung war, die Bremszüge im Lenker zu verlegen. ..... gedacht..... getan (welch eine Friemelarbeit...)





Beim Schaltung einstellen/anschrauben ist mir dann noch der alte Umwwerfer gebrochen (das Aluminium der Schelle war dann wohl doch zu alt)...

An dieser Stelle angelangt, war ich schon kurz davor den ganzen Krempel wieder abzureissen, wie bei meinem MTB in Prag, als mir die XT Schaltung ins Hinterrad geflogen ist....

Doch da ich gerade erst das alte Nishiki meines Vaters zerlegt hatte, das nach der Restauration ein SSP wird, hatte ich noch einen alten 3-fach XT umwerfer im Haus. Das Dumme hierbei: Klemmmaß des alten umwerfers 30mm, Klemmmaß des XT Umwerfers 30,8mm). Dies passte also nicht ganz. Doch an dieser Stelle eignen sich auch alte flache Gummis (nein keine Kondome) als Rezuzierhülse.
Habe dann alles Festgezogen und bis dato sitzt es bombenfest.
Eigentlich hatte ich angenommen, das der 3-fach Umwerfer mit meiner 2-Fach Kurbel nicht so wirklich kompatibel ist, doch dies erwies sich dann aufgrund der stufenlosen Stellmöglichkeit der Rahmenschaltung als problemlos.

Auf das es das Aluminium des Rahmens die nächsten 30.000km hält....

Ist keine Schönheit, dafür schnell und sehr alt! Das Fahrrad sollte auch kein Musterfahrrad mehr werden. Es wird gefahren und repariert, aber nicht mehr neu lackiert. Ich sage dazu gerne "Rat Ride" 

Es kommen noch Eggbeater Pedale dran und ein ordentlicher Rennsattel!

Sowie neue Reifen... der Kenda hinten hat schon fast 10.000km runter....an einer Stelle kommt schon fast der Schlauch durch, der ist fertig!


















Vorbau und Gabel sind durch meine Hand neu Lackiert, da ich die rosane Gabel mal angeschliffen hatte, als das Fahrrad zerlegt war. Grundierung, brauner Lack, Klarlack. Beim Vorbau ist mir dann das Braun ausgegangen... sieht man aber nicht so gut ;D

Gewicht? Keine Ahnung! ist mir auch egal. Das Fahrrad ist von 1988....

Die Felgen sind natürlich nicht original. Die Hintere ist ca. 7 Jahre alt und die vordere ca. 5 Jahre. Rollt!


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Oktober 2011)

SchÃ¶ne Stadtschlampe, aber fÃ¼r meine Augen kein Sonntags-Eisdielenrenner.
Wenn ich schon den verstÃ¼mmelten Rennlenker sehe...

Ach, und mach mal die Bremse zu vorne. (â¬dit: Hinten ja auch! )


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

mein alltagsarbeitsrenner sieht auch eher so aus:





sind aber jetzt andere schutzbleche dran ( kpl lang weil die kurzen mist sind ). nächstes jahr wirds umgebaut. nabendynamo und evtl ne 5 gang nabe sowie gepäckträger.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. Oktober 2011)

das scott ist gut!
wenns noch nabendynamo bekommt und besser schützer hat mehr wie alltags und allwetter/jederzeit bereit!
zum thema nabenschaltung 5-gang ist scohn grenzwertig.
fahre im stadtrad die nexus 8-gang und finde da die gesamt übersetzung also von komplett klein bis ganz gtoss schon gut nur die stuffung ist mir zu heftig.
wenn ich im 5 gang mit ca 85er - 90er trittfrequenz trett (geschätzt) und hoch schalte hab ich sofort bei gleicher geschwindigkeit nur noch 70-80er trittfrequenz laso die sprünge sind schon heftig.
emfehl dir min 8-fach wenn nicht sogar 11-fach alfine?...
was auch interessant und von der abstufung sinnvoller gewählt sien ist die sram mit 9-gängen nur die soll etwas schwergewichtiger sien dazu kann ichaber nichts sagen weiss weder was nexus, alfine oder sram wiegen.
aber für mich wäre die 9-fahc sram (fürs stadtrad) mal interessant.
grüsse der kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (10. Oktober 2011)

zur eisdiele fährt man auch nicht mit dem rennrad :O.... dafür gibts gammelräder, damit auch die freundin mithalten kann.

der lenker hat so mehr sinn für mich, denn alles was sich unterhalb der bremsen befunden hat habe ich eh nie angefasst....und die leute die ganz unten anfassen sehen eh immer komisch aus....

brauche keinen carbon 7kg scherbel... der würde meine gangart nicht überleben... und schon gar nicht 16.000 km im jahr mitmachen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2011)

Das GHOST gefällt mir richtig gut...  

Mein Renner steht seit Heute auf der Rolle.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Oktober 2011)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> zur eisdiele fährt man auch nicht mit dem rennrad :O.... dafür gibts gammelräder, damit auch die freundin mithalten kann.
> 
> der lenker hat so mehr sinn für mich, denn alles was sich unterhalb der bremsen befunden hat habe ich eh nie angefasst....und die leute die ganz unten anfassen sehen eh immer komisch aus....
> 
> brauche keinen carbon 7kg scherbel... der würde meine gangart nicht überleben... und schon gar nicht 16.000 km im jahr mitmachen!


Du, die Dinger halten mehr aus, als man denken würde. Für die Stadt habe ich aber auch ein anderes. 
Warum hast du die Bremsen eigentlich verkehrt herum dran? Du läufst halt so immer Gefahr, bei ner Vollbremsung aufgrund der ungünstigen Gewichtsverteilung vorne über zu kippen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (11. Oktober 2011)

> Warum hast du die Bremsen eigentlich verkehrt herum dran? Du läufst halt  so immer Gefahr, bei ner Vollbremsung aufgrund der ungünstigen  Gewichtsverteilung vorne über zu kippen.


Die Bremsen sind so dran, da es andersrum nicht geht. Die "Hörner" sind zu kurz und ich wollte ganz vorn eine freie Grifffläche haben. --> eigentlich wollte ich mir ja Zusatzhebel anbauen, die man vorn in die öffnungen schrauben kann. Wollte aber für das Fahrrad kein Geld mehr ausgeben. (ausser für Reifen)

Und was die Gewichtsverteilung angeht: das passt. Bin Heute eine Runde gedreht, trotz Mistwetter. Ich habe lange Arme und komme mit dem Popo beim bremsen doch noch ziemlich weit nach hinten. Die Hebel waren ja vorher auch so weit vorn.
Zudem bremst es sich so sehr, sehr gut, da man die Hebel ordentlich ziehen kann.

Selbst bei den Pedalen habe ich gespart. Dazu habe ich einfach als Shimano DX Pedale auseinandergenommen und fahre somit gerade nur auf dem SPD Klicksystem. Geht wunderbar! Die Lageröffnung, in der man die Schraube anziehen kann um das Spiel zu verringern habe ich mit einem Lenkerstopfen zugemacht, so ist es optimal gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt. Die Eggbeater, die eigentlich dran sollten, kommen jetzt doch ans MTB.

Und es ist pervers schnell!


----------



## EmJay (12. Oktober 2011)

In einer Nachtschicht fertig geworden:





Mehr Bilder in Kürze- falls gewünscht ;-)


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2011)

sehr schick...bitte mehr


----------



## Fezza (12. Oktober 2011)

GEWÜNSCHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muellema (12. Oktober 2011)

EmJay schrieb:


> In einer Nachtschicht fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her damit!!!


----------



## EmJay (12. Oktober 2011)

Sobald es tagsüber draussen mal wieder heller ist als nachts werde ich welche machen


----------



## EmJay (13. Oktober 2011)

So - dann versuch ich Euerem Wunsch mal gerecht zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich schick. Was wiegt die Fuhre eigentlich?


----------



## EmJay (13. Oktober 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wirklich schick. Was wiegt die Fuhre eigentlich?



7,1Kg mit Pedalen... Der Plan ist allerdings sich nach und nach der 6,5Kg zu nähern


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2011)

Sauber!


----------



## ReneM (14. Oktober 2011)

EmJay schrieb:


> So - dann versuch ich Euerem Wunsch mal gerecht zu werden...



Außerordentlich hübsch!!! Vielleicht noch nen Speedneedle mit weißem Bezug, ansonsten perfekt. 

Was genau ist das für eine Farbe? Gibt es da nen Namen / Farbcode?

Gruß

René


----------



## Fezza (14. Oktober 2011)

sehr schön!! ruhig, aufgeräumt! Die Idee mit dem weissen Speedy würd ich ebenfalls unterstützen! 

Die Felgen wären mir etwas zu aufdringlich, aber ich steh eh mehr auf weniger hohe Felgen, find es sieht etwas "leichter" aus. Obwohl sich die hohen Felgen wohl bei schneller Fahrt positiv bemerkbar machen....


----------



## EmJay (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Farbe nennt sich "Graphit", Farbcode kann ich jetzt nicht mit dienen...

Die Sache mit dem Speedy ist so, dass ich nach 10 Jahren Speedy irgendwie plötzlich Probleme auf langen (mehr als 3h) Strecken bekomme.
Der montierte ist von meinem Endorfin entliehen.
Daher probiere ich hier jetzt mal den Komm-Vor+, allerdings mit alcantara Kanten. Da hier nur die Kanten bezogen sind, fände ich das zu popelig in weiß.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Oktober 2011)

hallok,
das einhorn ist graphitfarbene sahne!
sehr schickes teil!
eben schlicht - grau mit weissen und schwarzen teilen!
gefällt! das drei-farben-konzept geht immer auf!
grüsse k.


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2011)

..sehr lecker 


ONE78 schrieb:


> jetzt mit neuen lrs, sattel, schaltung
> 
> 
> 
> 6,78kg


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Oktober 2011)

nochmal etwas überarbeitet.

nach einem erneuten platten, hat die mühle jtzt doch nochmal einen neuen hinterradreifen spendiert bekommen! mal schauen wie lange sich so ein Durano Plus hält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (15. Oktober 2011)

das ist hier aber nicht "Zeigt her eure Stadtschlampen!"


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Oktober 2011)

ist es ja auch nicht!

ein rennrad das benutzt wird und alt ist sieht nun mal so aus, darf dann natürlich auch nicht in der wohnung an der wand hängen

ausserdem stehe ich nicht so sehr auf die 0815 schleudern hier

sieht zwar alles ganz nett aus aus und mag vielleicht auch alles sehr leicht sein, aber es gibt wenige, die mit ihren rennrädern wirklich strecke machen!

da kann meins geschichten erzählen!

Zitat: Es reicht nicht, einfach nur schnell auszusehen! Man muss es auch sein!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt sei mal nicht so hochtrabend. Zu behaupten, die Wenigsten nutzen ihre Rennräder hier nicht richtig, das spricht schon Bände.

Und ein Rennrad ist deins nicht. Der Bügel fehlt. 
Das ist bestenfalls ein Speed- oder Fitnessbike.


----------



## Northern lite (15. Oktober 2011)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> es gibt wenige, die mit ihren rennrädern wirklich strecke machen!
> 
> Zitat: Es reicht nicht, einfach nur schnell auszusehen! Man muss es auch sein!



mutige Ausagen!! kannst Du diese auch irgendwie untermauern? kennst Du die Jahreskilometerleistung aller User hier???

grade erst angemeldet und schon große Töne spucken????


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Oktober 2011)

16.000 km war mein rekord in einem jahr und ich bin kein kurier!

ausserdem ist es völlig egal wie lange ich hier angemeldet bin.... als ob ich erst seit gestern fahrrad fahre, also wirklich.

ich spucke keine großen töne!? habe ich gesagt, dass ich 400km mit durchschnitt 60 fahre, oder was?

ich sage ja nicht, dass ich am meißten von ALLEN fahre, das wäre sicherlich anmaßend, dennoch habe ich in meinem leben schon genug leute mit derartigen 0815 rennrädern für viel geld gesehen, die bestenfalls geradeaus damit fahren konnten

das ist gleichzusetzen mit den leuten, die sich von einem bus auf den Ätna fahren lassen, dann die letzten meter zu fuss mit ihren feinen klamotten hochgehen und behaupten, sie hätten den vulkan "bestiegen"....


----------



## spinner69 (15. Oktober 2011)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ist es ja auch nicht!
> 
> ein rennrad das benutzt wird und alt ist sieht nun mal so aus, darf dann natürlich auch nicht in der wohnung an der wand hängen
> 
> ...



Hoho, welch große Worte.  Mal ehrlich, so hat noch kein Rennrad bei mir ausgesehen. Da ich aber mit meinen Rennrädern bisher auch noch nie richtig Strecke gemacht habe (meine 2 Tour-Transalp-Finishs mit Platzierung im 1/10 werden daran wohl auch nichts ändern), kann ich meine Räder auch nicht mit Deinem vergleichen. So anmaßend will ich nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Oktober 2011)

traumhaft wie angegriffen sich direkt viele fühlen.

gratulation zu deiner leistung!

es gibt immer jemanden, der den "längeren" hat (nicht im sinne des geschlechtsteils gedacht)


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Oktober 2011)

achso



> Mal ehrlich, so hat noch kein Rennrad bei mir ausgesehen



du hast sicherlich auch wesentlich mehr geld. manche müssen eben aus dem was sie haben das beste machen. und ich probiere gern und bastel gern. das rennrad hatte schon viele gesichter und es werden sicherlich noch viele mehr, falls der rahmen noch ein paar jahre mitmacht


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Dein Geschreibsel liest sich wie Materialneid. Wenn du schon nicht mit einem vollständigen Rennrad punkten kannst, dann versuchst du es über deine Leistung.

btw: mein 54er Simson ist alles ander als neu, und auch an ihm habe ich meine Freude.


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Oktober 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Dein Geschreibsel liest sich wie Materialneid. Wenn du schon nicht mit einem vollständigen Rennrad punkten kannst, dann versuchst du es über deine Leistung.
> 
> btw: mein 54er Simson ist alles ander als neu, und auch an ihm habe ich meine Freude.



na das meine ich doch!

man braucht nicht immer das neueste und beste um spass zu haben.

ich fahre z.b. auch lieber alte funktionstüchtige autos. das neue ist heutzutage alles so rundgelutscht und irgendwie unästhetisch!

und wenn ich das geld hätte, dann würde ich auch mein altes kettler nochmal komplett restaurieren. da würde ich sogar den rahmen glasperlenstrahlen lassen und neuen lack drauf machen.

ich hätte mir auch einen bullhornlenker kaufen können. doch da mir 30+ euro dafür zu viel ist habe ich mir meinen selber gebastelt und die leitungen im lenker verlegt. mit meinem neuen surly würde ich sowas ja nun nicht machen.

also neidisch wäre ich höchstens auf die hochflanschlaufräder, aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Oktober 2011)

Schönheit liegt nun mal im Auge des Betrachters bzw. hier des Besitzers.
Ist doch logisch, dass sich die Leute hier (inkl. mir) angegriffen fühlen, wenn du ihnen sinnbildlich vorwirfst, sie würden das Rad nicht verdienen, das sie sich gekauft haben, weil sie zu wenig Kilometer leisten.


----------



## muellema (16. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem Renner hatte das wohl früher mal zu tun, mittlerweile aber wohl nicht mehr (Grund wurde bereits genannt), und dass es zwar fährt und evtl auch schnell ist, wird nicht bestritten, aber schön ist anders!


----------



## corfrimor (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja... schön ist irgendwie schon anders. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein Rad, daß mir in der Stadt (oder anderswo) auffallen würde. Und das finde ich schon mal aus Prinzip erfreulich  

Abgefahren ist das Ding ja irgendwie schon.


----------



## MrFaker (16. Oktober 2011)

also das rad "oben" ist allenfalls eine winterhure. so einen schrottschinken würde ich mir nicht freiwillig in den keller stellen, sonst müsste ich mir noch anhören was ich mit dem altschrott anfangen will.

zu deiner aussage, wegen km fahren - du würdest dich wundern, wieviele moderne räder km fressen müssen und man es ihnen nicht einmal ansieht, deines ist ein verosteter schrotthaufen, ich fahre sehr viel im regen ob MTB oder RR aber bei mir findet man sowas nicht.

ps: hast du dich mit deinen aussagen schon im tour forum bekannt gemacht?


----------



## corfrimor (16. Oktober 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> [...] winterhure [...] schrottschinken [...] nicht freiwillig in den keller stellen [...] altschrott [...] verosteter schrotthaufen [...]


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Oktober 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> also das rad "oben" ist allenfalls eine winterhure. so einen schrottschinken würde ich mir nicht freiwillig in den keller stellen, sonst müsste ich mir noch anhören was ich mit dem altschrott anfangen will.
> 
> zu deiner aussage, wegen km fahren - du würdest dich wundern, wieviele moderne räder km fressen müssen und man es ihnen nicht einmal ansieht, deines ist ein verosteter schrotthaufen, ich fahre sehr viel im regen ob MTB oder RR aber bei mir findet man sowas nicht.
> 
> ps: hast du dich mit deinen aussagen schon im tour forum bekannt gemacht?




es kann nicht rosten ;D es ist aus alu! habe auch noch keine alukorrosionsstellen gefunden. das einzige, das gammelt sind die 15 jahre alten auseinandergenommenen DX pedale. und die gabel habe ich gerade erst neu per hand lackiert, die hatte auch roststellen.

macht sich halt bemerkbar, dass das fahrrad schon weit mehr als 10 jahre in meinem besitz ist. als jugendlicher habe ich mir nicht wirklich zeit zur fahrradpflege genommen. heute sieht das anders aus. dennoch ist bei dem kettler nichts mehr zu retten.

könnte höchstens nochmal einen haufen geld reinstecken und komplett sanieren, aber da das aluminium des rahmens nun schon 23 jahre alt ist, hätte das keinen sinn.

der "schrotthaufen" wie du es nennst macht das radfahren zum purismus. ich bin ein purist.

ich fahre auch ein auto ohne servolenkung. dadurch ist das lenkverhalten wesentlich direkter. sitzheizung ist auch reudig, da schwimmt der arsch irgendwann.

das sind alles so dinge, die das leben zum zuckerschlecken machen. darauf stehe ich nicht sonderlich. ich stehe darauf mich zu quälen.,

du fährst fully, ich hardtail mit starrgabel.

ich gehe jetzt mit meinem altmetall fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (16. Oktober 2011)

ach, sieh mal an alu kann nicht rosten das korridiert genauso! was verstehst du denn unter oxidieren?


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Oktober 2011)

> habe auch noch keine alukorrosionsstellen



oh man. lesen hilft!


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


>



Da sieht ja meins noch schöner aus  Is ein Stahlrahmen und noch lang nicht so runtergekommen. Gut es stand ein paar Jährchen im keller bevor ich es bekommen hab aber ich hab keine einzige stelle rost entdeckt. Muss mal neue Bilder posten hatte bisher nicht soviel zeit. Hab jetzt die Conti Grand Prix in 622/24 drauf und die fahren sich echt spitze. Km dürftens jetzt an die 2k sein aber ich benutze es ja nur fürs Ausdauertraining ansonsten bin ich mitm MTB unterwegs (und das jeden Tag allein schon 30Km Arbeitsweg ) 

Kurze Frage zur Überwinterung (noch is es ja nicht soweit) Da ja viel Druck in den Reifen is hab ich mir so nen Aufzug besorgt um das Bike vom Boden wegzubekommen. Sollte man vielleicht die Reifen runter machen oder nur Luft rauslassen? Werd mir zu Weihnachten wohl noch ein paar klickies schenken


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Oktober 2011)

Wo wird's denn gelagert? In der eiskalten Garage oder im molligwarmen Keller?
Egal - ich lasse bei keinem meiner Räder die Luft ab oder ziehe die Reifen runter.
Man sollte unter allen Umständen vermeiden, die Reifen dauerhaft dem UV-Licht der Sonne und zu hohen Temperaturen auszusetzen. Kühl und dunkel - mehr braucht ein Reifen nicht, um den Winter unbeschadet zu überstehen.


----------



## neto (16. Oktober 2011)

echt schick dein peugeot


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Oktober 2011)

schönes fahrrad! schöner stahl!

meins ist runtergekommen, weil ich es für alles benutzt habe. als jugendlicher bin ich damit auch abends mit den kumpels zum saufen gefahren und habe es im winter draussen stehen lassen^^ es hat nun weit mehr als 30.000 km runter und für die aktionen, die ich damit geleistet habe sieht es noch gut aus :>

wenns meinen rahmen zerlegt werde ich mir wohl auch nochmal einen alten stahlrahmen besorgen und den dann richtig restaurieren.
jetzt dürfen meine fahrräder ja drinnen stehen :>



> und das jeden Tag allein schon 30Km Arbeitsweg



top! ich musste ein jahr lang jeden tag 22km hin und 22km wieder zurück und dann noch die erledigungen dazu! da sind am tag manchmal 50-80km drin gewesen. 80km warens täglich aber nur, wenn ich ausser zur arbeit auch noch in die stadt bin und dann dazu auch noch abends mit den kumpels zur disco.

disco hin und zurück waren damals in rostock schon 20km ;D


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wo wird's denn gelagert? In der eiskalten Garage oder im molligwarmen Keller?
> Egal - ich lasse bei keinem meiner Räder die Luft ab oder ziehe die Reifen runter.
> Man sollte unter allen Umständen vermeiden, die Reifen dauerhaft dem UV-Licht der Sonne und zu hohen Temperaturen auszusetzen. Kühl und dunkel - mehr braucht ein Reifen nicht, um den Winter unbeschadet zu überstehen.



Nix eiskalte Garage  Bikes stehen im Keller bei ca ca 25°C Alles klar dann wirds geputzt und an die Decke gehängt, aber erst wenn die Zeit reif is 



neto schrieb:


> echt schick dein peugeot




Danke Danke 

@ Steeldonkey, ein bisschen mehr Pflege hätte es schon sein dürfen


----------



## MrFaker (16. Oktober 2011)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> man braucht nicht immer das neueste und beste um spass zu haben.
> 
> *und wenn ich das geld hätte*, dann würde ich auch mein altes kettler nochmal komplett restaurieren. da würde ich sogar den rahmen glasperlenstrahlen lassen und neuen lack drauf machen.






Steeldonkey schrieb:


> schönes fahrrad! schöner stahl!
> 
> meins ist runtergekommen, weil ich es für alles benutzt habe. als jugendlicher bin ich* damit auch abends mit den kumpels zum saufen gefahren* und habe es im winter draussen stehen lassen^^



top einstellung, über geldmangel jammern aber ganz stolz auf das saufen sein, dafür hat das geld wohl gereicht


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Oktober 2011)

> top einstellung, über geldmangel jammern aber ganz stolz auf das saufen sein, dafür hat das geld wohl gereicht


die wilde phase :>. mittlerweile bin ich alkohol abstinent! und stolz bin ich aufs saufen nun wirklich nicht!

aber die phase durchläuft ja nun fast jeder heutzutage! man lernt irgendwann, was die wichtigen dinge im leben sind.

wenn ich heute daran denke, wie viel geld ich für bier und grillfleisch ausgegeben habe, dann wird mir schlecht. wir haben in der zeit nach dem abitur z.b. mindestens 3x in der woche gegrillt und mindestens 4-5 mal in der woche bier in groben mengen zu uns genommen!
hätte ich das geld gespart, würde ich heute darin schwimmen!

die pflege, die mein rennrad damals nicht bekommen hat, bekommt dafür heute mein surly, das damenrad meiner freundin, und der vom rennrad zum altmetall gewordene schrotthaufen da oben. auf die letzten jahre soll es ihm nochmal gut gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2011)

mmmhhuuuauaaaaa meine fresse. die ganze zeit nur blödes gequake. lasst ihn doch sein rad.er findets gut und fertig. ich hab den längsten und jetzt weiter mit rennrädern. soll ja ne gallerie sein und nicht breitarsch am mittags psychotalkshow.


----------



## spinner69 (16. Oktober 2011)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> traumhaft wie angegriffen sich direkt viele fühlen.
> 
> gratulation zu deiner leistung!
> 
> es gibt immer jemanden, der den "längeren" hat (nicht im sinne des geschlechtsteils gedacht)



 ... ich fühlte mich nicht angegriffen, ich hab nur Deine These widerlegt.

Hab es in diesem Forum an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben, aber weil es so schön passt wiederhole ich es gerne nochmal: Wer austeilt, sollte auch einstecken können.

Und wie viel Geld ich habe und wofür tut hier mal gar nix zur Sache, denn darum ging's nicht. Es ging um die Rennradfahrer die meistens "keine Strecke" machen.

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinen Rädern!


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein Peugeot....
Hab es wiederbelebt .


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2011)

Schick steht's da. 
Zwei Sachen: Die Zughülle am Schaltwerk noch schwarz und den Sattel waagerecht. 

Ach, und die Ventilkappen ab!


----------



## ushindi (17. Oktober 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schick steht's da.
> ..und den Sattel waagerecht.



vielleicht fährt es sich so besser? Nicht jeder hat Deinen Popo 

Meine Sättel weisen ebenfalls eine Neigung nach vorne auf


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2011)

Bei richtiger Rahmengröße usw. wäre ein waagerecht eingestellter Sattel normal.
Sieht vielleicht nur auf dem Foto so krass aus. Ich würde vorne runter rutschen. 

Ach, und Respekt an sellyoursoul, dass er kein Fixie/SS draus gemacht hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (17. Oktober 2011)

Merci!
Sieht auf dem Foto echt krasser aus als es ist, Position passt ganz gut.
Die orangenen Hüllen müssen bleiben,da kenn ich nichts.
Ventilkappen lass ich Dir durchgehen...

Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2011)

Genehmigt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2011)

*@ sellyoursoul*

Du kennst ja meine Meinung zu deinen Rädern...


----------



## Freeride79 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich check das mit dem Foto einfügen nicht...Daher hier der Link zu meinem Rennrad 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/999982


----------



## corfrimor (18. Oktober 2011)

Die beiden Peugeots sind wirklich große Klasse


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@ sellyoursoul*
> 
> Du kennst ja meine Meinung zu deinen Rädern...




Ich höre sie aber immer wieder sehr gerne...

Merci!

Gruß!


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Oktober 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Ich check das mit dem Foto einfügen nicht...Daher hier der Link zu meinem Rennrad
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/999982


Klickst du rechts unter dem Foto auf den Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML", kopierst den "BBCode groß" und fügst ihn hier direkt in den Beitrag ein. Dann sieht das so aus:





Schöner Hamburger übrigens.


----------



## Freeride79 (18. Oktober 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Klickst du rechts unter dem Foto auf den Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML", kopierst den "BBCode groß" und fügst ihn hier direkt in den Beitrag ein. Dann sieht das so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung und ja....sehr schöner Hamburger


----------



## ONE78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Ich check das mit dem Foto einfügen nicht...Daher hier der Link zu meinem Rennrad










foto in gewollte ansicht (mittel, groß,...) anzeigen lassen
adresse "http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/3/3/6/0/_/large/StevensSLRAero.jpg" rauskopieren
im fred "antworten" drücken
"grafik einfügen" drücken und adresse einfügen


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Oktober 2011)

Na, dann hätt mers ja. 

Der BBCode aus dem Album ist übrigens komfortabler. Da kann man das Bild auch anklicken, um Kommentare zu schreiben etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. Oktober 2011)

das schwarz/antrazit stevens sieht sher sehr fix aus!triathlet?
gruss pascal


----------



## Freeride79 (19. Oktober 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das schwarz/antrazit stevens sieht sher sehr fix aus!triathlet?
> gruss pascal



Fix in Form von Schnell ist es ja...aber kein Triathlon. Ist einfach so meine Spaßmaschine für längere Touren


----------



## froride (20. Oktober 2011)

In einer Woche geht's bis Dezember nach La Palma und diesmal kommt neben dem Enduro auch ein Renner mit. Heute alles für die Reise fertig gemacht. Neu ist das 90iger Jahre 105er Schaltwerk, was ich in fast neuwertigem Zustand ergattern konnte. Das DuraAce 7402 hat leider nicht mit den 9fach Hebeln harmoniert, andere Zugübersetzung. Außerdem die neuen DuraAce Bremsbeläge, denn auf La Palma geht ordentliche Serpentinen runter. Hoch auch, deswegen wurde das 42er Blatt gegen ein 39er getauscht. Das Aerospoke ist ein heimlicher "Jugendtraum" gewesen.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2011)

Bis auf Laufräder (hinten G3, vorne 5spoke?) und die Pedale netter Youngtimer.


----------



## froride (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Campagnolo Räder habe ich auf Empfehlung gekauft, weil ich mehr Gänge wollte. Und die Räder sind wirklich super verarbeitet und echt stabil. Das Aerospoke wollte ich einfach unbedingt haben, das gibt es ja schon ewig. Und mir gefallen die ganzen Räder in der Fixieszene mit vorn Aerospoke und hinten Speichenrad einfach viel besser als komplett Aerospoke Räder. Ist eben wieder Geschmacksache. Ich mag's so!


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2011)

ich persönlich hätte hinten auch das aerospoke verbaut damits harmonisch wirkt. die pedale find ich gruselig. ansosnten aber ein schönes teil


----------



## Freeride79 (20. Oktober 2011)

Die flatpedal sind schon heftig. Aber wenns gefällt u. auf dem Renner fahrbar...why not .


----------



## froride (20. Oktober 2011)

Das geht super, besser wie gedacht (da ich ja eigentlich am MTB Klicki Fahrer bin). Aber es muss eben mit allen Schuhen funktionieren das Bike!


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2011)

für nen normalen schuh ist das pedal sicher ideal aber da würde ich evtl ne andere farbe nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (20. Oktober 2011)

Da zitiere ich mich mal selbst: 



froride schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den kleinen Hackenpedalen einfach nicht klar gekommen, Füße tun weh und dann die völlig andere Bewegung als bei den Klickis am MTB. Ich wollte aber unbedingt mit allem Schuhwerk fahren können. Also mussten große Plattformen dran. Und ich dachte, wenn schon Kuchenbleche am Renner dann auch in der diskussionswürdigsten Farbe. Und bisher gibt es nur "Wow, cool!" oder eben sowas wie da oben. Verhältniss 50:50 und nix dazwischen.


----------



## norman68 (23. Oktober 2011)

So hab ein kleines Update gemacht und mir eine neue Kurbel gekauft.


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2011)

joaaa wenn du es noch dunkler ablichtest sieht man gar nix

mensch jungs da gebt ihr soviel geld aus und knippst das teil im schatten aus 30m entfernung


----------



## norman68 (23. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> joaaa wenn du es noch dunkler ablichtest sieht man gar nix
> 
> mensch jungs da gebt ihr soviel geld aus und knippst das teil im schatten aus 30m entfernung



30m ist nicht mal mein Garten lang :-( und dort wo es gestanden ist zum Ablichten war der einzige Fleck wo die Sonne hinscheint der Rest ist nur Schatten. Hier am Monitor sieht es echt gut aus das Bild. Ok natürlich nicht so klasse wie so viel hier die schon bald auf Profiniveau fotografiert sind. Was aber meine Knippse einfach nicht kann und besser wie so nache Handyfotos sollte es alle mal sein.


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2011)

das foto an sich ist auch cool aber zum präsentieren eher ungeeignet. aber heute scheint die sonne ( zumindest hier )....also runde drehen und nochmal auf asphalt ablichten


----------



## norman68 (23. Oktober 2011)

So nun besser?





Der Renner bleibt im Keller das CX Bike wird jetzt dann geritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2011)

japp. und jetzt noch hochprofil als sahnehäubchen


----------



## gobo206 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mein Custom Aufbau (Stand August 2011)


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Schwarze oder silberne Flaschenhalter? Kann mir auch noch jemand gute Bremsbeläge empfehlen? Die orginalen sind nicht so der hit^^


----------



## froride (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade die aktuellen DuraAce Beläge dran gemacht, und die sind super. Vorher hatte ich die roten KoolStop dran und die waren nicht so bissig, aber auch gut.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Oktober 2011)

Bremsbeläge: Ich kann die grünen Swiss Stop empfehlen. Sind aber nicht gerade günstig...

Flaschenhalter: Silberne Elite Chiussi!


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du die da? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...X-MTB-Bremsbelaege-mit-Bremsschuh::14495.html


----------



## BontragerTom (31. Oktober 2011)

Die hier:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Zubehoer/Bremsbelaege/Belaege-fuer-Felgenbremsen/Swiss-Stop-Full-Flash-Pro-Bremsschuh-gruen.html

Die Dura Ace bremsen auch gut, ziehen aber Späne aus der Felge.
Die grünen Swissstops sind optimal.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Oktober 2011)

Röchtöch, die Flash meinte ich. Die sind wirklich klasse.


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

WUNDERBAAAAR  Dann werd ich die das nächste mal mitbestellen. Falls mich nicht alles täuscht sind da noch die orginalen Beläge drauf.


----------



## Bill Tür (1. November 2011)

Die grünen Swissstopp habe ich auch und hätte sie ebenfalls empfohlen. Aber sind das schwarz lackierte Felgen? Da würde ich noch etwas weichere Beläge nehmen, da könnten die Flash schon fast zu hart sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

Ja es sind schwarz lackierte Felgen. Ich hab auch noch silberne, da müsst ich halt Kasette tauschen. Aber das Schwarz passt so gut  Ich mach morgen mal Bilder.



EDIT: Mein Tretlager knackt   Weiß jemand welches Wekzeug ich dazu brauche? Is ne Shimano 105 Kurbel


----------



## norman68 (4. November 2011)

So neuer Foto neuer Versuch das Bike richtig zur Geltung zu bringen


----------



## gobo206 (5. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> EDIT: Mein Tretlager knackt   Weiß jemand welches Wekzeug ich dazu brauche? Is ne Shimano 105 Kurbel



Woher soll man das wissen?
Welche 105er Kubel? Bj?
Vierkant, Octalink oder Hollowtech Lagerschalen?


----------



## norman68 (5. November 2011)

oh sorry nur Mist geschrieben  Falschen Thread hier geantwortet


----------



## floatwork (5. November 2011)

hier mal meine zwei babies 

Sommerrad:



 



Winter-/Schlechtwetterrad

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sam_0379zrdkm.jpg


----------



## Al_Borland (5. November 2011)

Sind beide sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.
Darf ich meckern? 
Die Easton-Stütze am BMC (ich finde die zu unförmig...) und der 15mm (?) Spacer überm Vorbau an beiden Rädern stören das in Harmonie geschulte Auge.


----------



## divergent! (5. November 2011)

ui du bist aber ganz schön lang. die bmc rahmen find ich als alter gt fan natürlich ganz schick zumal das nicht so die üblichen musbuden sind die man permanent rumfahren sieht


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. November 2011)

bmc sieht wirklcih sehr gut aus die rahmen form gefällt mir auch total!
grade weils bissl an GT erinnert.
der focus renner ist auch sehr fein!farblcih genau meins!


----------



## cytrax (7. November 2011)

gobo206 schrieb:


> Woher soll man das wissen?
> Welche 105er Kubel? Bj?
> Vierkant, Octalink oder Hollowtech Lagerschalen?



Ganz ruhig   Erst lesen dann Antworten!!

Falls es hinüber ist, welches Tretlager würde passen? Ich mess heute nochmal die Breite des Lagers. Ich schätzmal dazu brauch ich nen Kurbelabzieher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo206 (7. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig   Erst lesen dann Antworten!!



Ich war doch ruhig...kann ja nicht riechen was Du an Material hast oder?
Wo hast Du es denn in Deiner Frage geschrieben..lasse mir das ja gerne zeigen....

Scheint ein 4Kant Lager zu sein
Evtl sogar ein original Shimano Lager sein
http://51291857.de.strato-hosting.eu/ebay/Lager02.JPG

Bei denen könntest Du Spiel einstellen oder Kugeln wechseln

Brauchst das Lager Werkzeug dafür müsste sowas sein
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5239_Hakenschluessel-MultiHook--BTL-24-.html
Kurbelabzieher brauchst Du nicht zwingend...sollte schon in der Kurbel integriert sein
Schau mal innen auf den Kurbelarmen welche Du jetzt genau hast
Da müsste irgendwas von FC-105xx oder so stehen
dann bei Paul-Lange das Manual holen!!

Lagerbreite messen gesamt und Breite die Breite der Lagergehäuses (73 oder 68 meist) und welche Gewinde (steht auf Lager) entweder BSA oder ITA (ganz evtl französich)

Hier noch Bilder
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenlager.htm
Nu klar?


----------



## bu_man (7. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist zwar noch ein bisschen nackt, aber ich konnte/wollte euch meinen neuen Renner nicht vorenthalten 





Grüße,

Markus


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

gobo206 schrieb:


> Ich war doch ruhig...kann ja nicht riechen was Du an Material hast oder?
> Wo hast Du es denn in Deiner Frage geschrieben..lasse mir das ja gerne zeigen....



Links is so ne Leiste mit meinem Nick. Und drunter stehen ein paar Bikes. Und dann gehts weiter mitm Fotoalbum. Für mich is das normal das wenn jemand ne Frage stellt und ich nicht weiß was er will das ich da reinklicke.

Nun gut jeder wie er will. 

Also brauch ich zum Ausbau des Tretlagers diesen Schlüssel?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Park-Tool-HCW-5-Haken-universal-Haken-Ca.html


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, du brauchst den Schlüssel hier: http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=93078

Der Park Tool Schlüssel hat offensichtlich zu wenig Zähne. 
Zähl einfach mal nach, wieviele Kerben der Konterring hat.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, du brauchst den Schlüssel hier: http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=93078
> 
> Der Park Tool Schlüssel hat offensichtlich zu wenig Zähne.
> Zähl einfach mal nach, wieviele Kerben der Konterring hat.



Der Ring hat 6 Zähne und das Lager sieht so aus:


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2011)

Dann passt "mein" Schlüssel auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. November 2011)

hallo,
der parktool-schlüssel ist für truvativ innenlager bzw für isis.
du brauchst einen einfachen haken- bzw nasenschlüssel
sowas in der art:










die schlüssel gibts für verscheidene durchmesser.
du wirst durchmesser 35-40mm benötigen.

gibts für 3-10euro und auch mit gelenk damit sie einen grösseren durchmesser bereich abdeken was in deinem fall nicht nötig ist.
solltest du in jeden kfz-zubehör laden oder baumarkt oder werkzeugshop bekommen.
oder einfach bei der kfz-werkstatt um die ecke mal nachfagen ob dudir den schluessel kurz leihen kannst.

grüsse pascal


----------



## F4B1 (10. November 2011)

Oder, wenn man das Innenlager nicht mehr brauch, Meißel/Schraubenzieher und Hammer nehmen. Ansetzen, ein´oder zwei Schläge und man kann's mit der Hand rausdrehen.


----------



## WildesRot (10. November 2011)

a


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Danke euch für die schnellen Anworten  Da ich noch nicht weiß ob das Lager hinüber is (es knackt nur^^) will ichs lieber demontieren statt demolieren  Die Lagergehäusebreite bertägt 68mm.

Dann besorg ich mir einfach das Werkzeug und gut is. Will das Rad ja länger bewegen und Tretlager knacken ja öfters


----------



## WildesRot (10. November 2011)

a


----------



## F4B1 (10. November 2011)

WildesRot schrieb:


> Ach was, schmeiss das Ding weg, wenn es draussen ist und hol Dir doch ein (günstiges) Patronenlager. Diese alten Konuslager sind eben innen offen und versiffen gut und gründlich. Ich habe selbst noch eine Vierkantkurbel an einem Rad und so ein Patronenlager lässt sich viel angenehmer montieren. Naja, nur so ein Tip.


Genau. Die offenen Konuslager lassen sich zwar super warten, aber das muss man halt auch regelmäßig tun.
Ich selbst hab sogar das passende Werkzeug da, bevorzuge aber denoch die rabiate Methode.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Regelmäßige Wartung is kein Problem. Ich zerlege auch desöfteren den Hinterbau am MTB um die Lager zu säubern und neu zu schmieren. 

Mein gott dann geht halt mal ein Tag für Wartung drauf aber dann kann man sichergehn das alles in ordnung is. Pflege is für mich genauso wichtig wie biken.

Bikes sind wie Frauen, bekommen sie nicht die gewünschte Pflege, sind se nur am bocken und zicken


----------



## Northern lite (10. November 2011)

BILDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

macht doch bitte ein Workshop-Thema auf, da könnt Ihr das dann diskutieren...

....aber bitte nicht HIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. November 2011)

wenns knackt > ausbauen >sauber machen > gut fetten (vorallem gewinde) > wieder einbauen!
hilf fast immer! bei der gelegenheit wen kurbeln demontiert sind gleich kettenblätter runter > reinigen > kettenblattschrauben fetten!
und pedalgewinde fetten!
aber jetzt echt bitte bilder 







bild war schon aber es hat sich nix verändert und naja besser wie seitenwiese nur text 
grüsse pascal


----------



## svennox (11. November 2011)

.. "interessante Bohrungen"  ..in Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Sattel+Stange, Vorbau ..usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (11. November 2011)

hole in der Birne wohl auch...


----------



## cytrax (11. November 2011)

Wenns rund um Technikfragen geht bitte ab jetzt hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552863 DANKE


----------



## Steeldonkey (11. November 2011)

svennox schrieb:


>



DAS gefällt mir!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2011)

Gerade den Vorbau würde ich dermaßen durchlöchern. 

Beim Caad9 stören mich die gelben Flaschenhalter. Die passen gar nicht, finde ich.
Die Sitzposition ist ja gesundheitlich begründet, oder?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. November 2011)

hai,
vorbauposition ist gesundheitsbedingt - richtig 
und die gelben flaschewnhalter müssen noch entlacktwerden und schwarz gepulvert/lackiert oder eloxiert werden.
eine aufgabe für den winter 
grüsse p.


----------



## pEju (15. November 2011)

kennt ihr das, man kauft sich ein neues rad, will sich von seinem alten aber irgendwie nicht trennen...

mein neues FRM...





bye bye cinelli xperience - war schön mit dir !


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2011)

Was hat dich denn bei den blauen Teilen geritten?


----------



## svennox (15. November 2011)

..gerade die blauen Teile..machens aus 
solange es jetzt nicht noch mehr davon werden 


pEju schrieb:


> kennt ihr das, man kauft sich ein neues rad, will sich von seinem alten aber irgendwie nicht trennen...
> 
> mein neues FRM...
> 
> ...


----------



## pEju (15. November 2011)

alles schwarz wäre doch langweilig. habe es so als komplettred gekauft. das blau bringt wenigstens etwas abwechslung und farbe rein. mir gefällts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. November 2011)

mir gefällts auch 
grade weils "dezent-bunt" ist!
passt doch alles zusammen und ist nix übertrieben vom farbschema oder intensivität!


----------



## bu_man (15. November 2011)

Hi,

jetzt auch in aufgebaut:





Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. Dann darfs raus 

Grüße,

Markus



bu_man schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist zwar noch ein bisschen nackt, aber ich konnte/wollte euch meinen neuen Renner nicht vorenthalten
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Tür (16. November 2011)

Bu man, bitte nicht böse sein, ist auf keinen Fall eine persönliche Kritik, sondern nur mein eigener Eindruck vom Rad, aber ich finde es schrecklich laut. So kann der recht auffällige Rahmen gar nicht richtig wirken. Ich hätte zumindest einen schwarzen Vorbau und Pedale verbaut und die Laufräder abgelabelt. Technisch ist es natürlich ziemlich weit vorne.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. November 2011)

Meine Denke geht in die selbe Richtung. Zu viel Weiß, und der LRS passt m.E. auch nicht so recht.


----------



## svennox (16. November 2011)

..nicht meins
aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Al_Borland (16. November 2011)

Bis auf die angebrochene Stütze. 
Und zu GT muss man auch ne gefestigte Meinung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (16. November 2011)

nicht schön... aber wenigstens selten


----------



## SCOTT BoD (16. November 2011)

hallo,
die gt räder mit den gt typischen triangelrahmen find ich mehr wie genial!
gab odch glaub sogar mal ein crosser oder?
gut die "verbogene" thomson-stütze ist mehr wie fraglcih (;
grüsse pascal


----------



## Al_Borland (16. November 2011)

Dieses Gelöt sieht für mich einfach nicht schnell aus. Irgendwie verwurschtelt. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden.


----------



## muellema (16. November 2011)

Der Rahmen ist schick... schön clean und klassisch... aber die Thomson kaum länger als bis zum Knick ausgezogen wirkt irgendwie unpassend.

Da der Rahmen ohne Labels auskommt sollten LRS, Kurbel und Stütze auch gecleant werden, was bei der Stütze aufgrund der geriffelten Struktur kaum möglich sein dürfte


----------



## cytrax (17. November 2011)

Sehr schöner Rahmen, sehr clean, gefällt mir gut  Is des ein Ti Rahmen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. November 2011)

hmmm, Skandal - ich hab gar kein gescheites Foto meines italienischen Rennpferdchens. Demnächst mal nachholen. Vorerst mal dieses hier:


----------



## Al_Borland (18. November 2011)

Schickes Pony. Die Mavics würde ich aber noch ablabeln.


----------



## sonic00 (19. November 2011)

mit neuen Schlappen:


----------



## corfrimor (19. November 2011)

Der Basso-Rahmen ist schick  Aber die Pedale...


Das Bianchi


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. November 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Der Basso-Rahmen ist schick  Aber die Pedale...


 
Jaaaa, ich weiß, jeder schimpft mit mir deswegen...! Die Pedale wurden mit der Zeit aber einfach zu meinem unverwechselbaren , welches ich garantiert niemals aufgeben werde!  

Das Bianchi gefällt mir auch sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (20. November 2011)

giant TCR gelabelt als MARIN


----------



## Al_Borland (20. November 2011)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass der Rahmen nicht ein-zwei Nummern zu klein ist?


----------



## dkiki (20. November 2011)

war klar, dass das kommt. nein, ich wills nicht anders haben, sonst wär der rahmen grösser!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. November 2011)

hallo,
würde noch einen schnellspanner an der stütze montieren.
dan kannst du die schrittfreiheit des niedrigen rahmens gut unterwegs ausnutzen wenn du mal eine treppe runter heizen willst oder paar dirttricks ziehen willst oder am örtlcihen skatepark die bmx-jugend aufmischen willst 
hehe ne nur spass!
mir gefällts.
muss ja dir taugen.
ich könnte auf dem "streckbank" und hüfte-brecher-winkel geschoss keine 20min sitzen/fahren (oder nicht mehr)
trotzdem wenns taugt dan 
mattschwarz ist eh immer gut! 
gruss pascal


----------



## MrFaker (21. November 2011)

im cdale thread schon gepostet, für die allgemeinheit nochmal.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2011)

Bis auf die Kettenblätter _-rein optisch beurteilt-_ sehr g_xx_l..!!


----------



## muellema (22. November 2011)

Was wiegt das cd mit den lighties?


----------



## MrFaker (22. November 2011)

echte 6,6kg inkl tacho.


----------



## elRey (22. November 2011)

Hey Leute! Ich bin heute durch Zufall an ein Bianchi Rekord 836 gekommen. Leider kenn ich mich auf dem Rennrad-Gebiet überhaupt nicht aus und dachte, dass Ihr mit Sicherheit mehr darüber wisst und mir evtl. einiges dazu sagen könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. November 2011)

#682 ..mir zu modern, aber tolles Rad, d.h. dieses würde ich natürl. auch nehmen, solange ich mehrere Räder besitze 

 ..das Oldschool-Rennrad bei #652 ..ist da schon mehr mein Geschmack, hier nochmal in kompletter Fotoform


----------



## Highwayman (23. November 2011)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft


----------



## elRey (23. November 2011)

Bin durch Zufall an ein Rennrad gekommen


----------



## elRey (23. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand was zu dem Bianchi Rekord 836 sagen?


----------



## neto (24. November 2011)

kann es zwar nicht mein eigen nennen, aber möchte euch diese schönheit nicht vorenthalten


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2011)

Ziemlich schick. Nur verstehe ich nicht, warum sich am Unterrohr keine Flaschenhaltergewinde befinden. Und die Reifen sehen irgendwie nicht so aus, als würde es als Crossrad genutzt werden. Aber gut, das erwartet man bei dem Hipsterschloss auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (24. November 2011)

Mich interessiert eher, wo man das Rad abholen kann.


----------



## svennox (25. November 2011)

#666 ..leider kein TitanRad..
aber das hier..






.............................................................................................


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2011)

@lupus: da sind doch Gewinde...schau mal genau hin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2011)

Ich sehe wirklich keine.


----------



## bastischaefer (25. November 2011)

Rosa Felgendecals?


----------



## Jako (25. November 2011)

shamal !!! Du Banause....


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich sehe wirklich keine.


Geht mir nicht anders.
Ich kenne mich mit Crossern nicht aus, aber es könnte sein, dass das so ne Art Racerahmen ist, in dem man eh nur eine Flasche braucht, weil das Rennen keine Stunde dauert.

@Campa Shamal: Aber echt jetze!!!


----------



## Jako (25. November 2011)

.....das waren noch zeiten..... shamal 26" TRI..... das war mal highend, unglaublich was sich in der szene getan hat.....


----------



## neto (25. November 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eher, wo man das Rad abholen kann.



http://speedvagen.com/

könnt euch da ja mal umschauen, vielleicht findet ihr ja ne antwort  übrigens ganzschön teuer die kisten


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> .....das waren noch zeiten..... shamal 26" TRI..... das war mal highend, unglaublich was sich in der szene getan hat.....


... und dann zeigste hier so ne Bastelbude? 

jonasonjan möge mir verzeihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (27. November 2011)

das nenne ich mal ein EDLES perfektes RENNRAD..
welches mir richtig gut gefällt..ach was sag ich....ich find´s sooooo GEIL  !!!




ps. ..ist nicht meins


----------



## Nordpol (27. November 2011)

dem schließe ich mich an...


----------



## Flema (27. November 2011)

Du hast meinen Geschmack getroffen DAS IST EINE SCHÖNHEIT

Liebe Grüße aus Monnem,

Mitch ( Patina Cycles )







mete schrieb:


>


----------



## spinner69 (27. November 2011)

So unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein 

Sattel und Sattelstütze hauen mich optisch gar nicht vom Hocker, ganz zu schweigen von den Übergängen Steuerrohr/Gabelschaft. Hab ich schon schöner gesehen 




svennox schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal ein EDLES perfektes RENNRAD..
> welches mir richtig gut gefällt..ach was sag ich....ich find´s sooooo GEIL  !!!


----------



## Al_Borland (27. November 2011)

So sieht's aus. Man weiß nicht, wo man zuerst hingucken soll. Viel zu laute Decals, netter Paintjob, aber nicht sonderlich passend für ein Rennrad.
Der Reifen hinten ist nicht ausgerichtet, vorne hat er gar keine Beschriftung.
Zweiter Flaschenhalter? Oder kann man mit der Kiste nicht so lange fahren, dass man zwei Flaschen bräuchte?


----------



## flm (27. November 2011)

svennox schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal ein EDLES perfektes RENNRAD..
> welches mir richtig gut gefällt..ach was sag ich....ich find´s sooooo GEIL  !!!


 
Ich finds richtig geil!


----------



## neto (27. November 2011)

bisschen viele augen dran, aber sonst recht heiß


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2011)

Eigentlich nice, aber der Übergang Gabel/Steuerrohr/Vorbau ist ziemlich unschön.


----------



## steffan74 (28. November 2011)

Cannondale CAAD10
SRAM Red, Mavic Ksyrium Elite, FSA SL-K, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (28. November 2011)

@svennox: Stütze mit Setback und dann den Sattel auf Anschlag nach vorn schieben? Schaut irgendwie putzig aus.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. November 2011)

Hauptsache, da steht AX drauf.


----------



## Piktogramm (28. November 2011)

Gibt es doch auch gerade, also das kann es nicht sein


----------



## Al_Borland (28. November 2011)

Dann gab's die gerade günstig.


----------



## muellema (28. November 2011)

steffan74 schrieb:


> Cannondale CAAD10
> SRAM Red, Mavic Ksyrium Elite, FSA SL-K, ...



schönes CAAD... 

aber die Ksyriums gefallen mir nicht, tun sie aber an keinem Rad


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. November 2011)

moin,
das caad10 ist echt sehr sehr schön!
allg. gefällt mir der "neue" alu-renner von c'dale sau gut!
grüsse kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (29. November 2011)

steffan74 schrieb:


> Cannondale CAAD10
> SRAM Red, Mavic Ksyrium Elite, FSA SL-K, ...



Sehr geil! Ich bekomme diese Woche auch mein CAAD 10 Ultegra in BBQ (schwarz). Der Laufradsatz von Schnellerpfeil (German-Lightness) wird aber wahrscheinlich erst kurz vor Weihnachten eintreffen. Ist aber auch egal. Bis zum Frühjahr wird's eh nur mit einem völlig fertigen LRS auf der Rolle gefahren.  Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das CAAD 10! Abgesehen vom Sattel (Arione CX Carbon), den Ketteblättern (Stronglight CT 2 50/38) und dem LRS (mit schön steifen KinLin XR-380) bleibt's bei mir erst mal Serie.


----------



## steffan74 (29. November 2011)

Dagon schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Ich bekomme diese Woche auch mein CAAD 10 Ultegra in BBQ (schwarz). Der Laufradsatz von Schnellerpfeil (German-Lightness) wird aber wahrscheinlich erst kurz vor Weihnachten eintreffen. Ist aber auch egal. Bis zum Frühjahr wird's eh nur mit einem völlig fertigen LRS auf der Rolle gefahren.  Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das CAAD 10! Abgesehen vom Sattel (Arione CX Carbon), den Ketteblättern (Stronglight CT 2 50/38) und dem LRS (mit schön steifen KinLin XR-380) bleibt's bei mir erst mal Serie.



moin, 

bei mir wars ein rahmenset, teile kommen komplett von einem SuperSix EVO 2. 

Der Mavic Ksyrium Elite ist "leider" gar nicht sooo schlecht (bis auf die optik) dass er schnellstmöglich getauscht werden "muss"...
Die Label werd ich die Tage mal abknibbeln...

Im Frühjahr kommt dann evtl. was leichteres handaufgebautes (acros/notubes od. KinLin?)
Dann noch Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker tauschen und das Rad ist unter 7kg (jetzt: 7,38kg)...

ohne Felgenlabel gibts dann auch Bilder mit etwas "ruhigerem" Hintergrund... 

gruss
steffan


ps:
schreib hier doch mal bitte das Gewicht von deinem Rad, sobald es bei dir soweit ist. Täte mich interessieren...


----------



## Jbnk03 (29. November 2011)

Nach drei Jahren hab ich es endlich wieder aufgebaut:


----------



## Al_Borland (29. November 2011)

Schöner Mustang. Aber die Anschlagschrauben am Schaltwerk könntest du noch einkürzen.


----------



## BontragerTom (1. Dezember 2011)

svennox schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal ein EDLES perfektes RENNRAD..
> welches mir richtig gut gefällt..ach was sag ich....ich find´s sooooo GEIL  !!!



Die Farbe ist genial und das Artwork zum teil auch, na ja was die Augen sollen wird wohl das Geheimnis des Besitzers bleiben.
ohne die und den imho hässlichen AX Kram würde ich auch sagen: geil.


----------



## Skatronic (2. Dezember 2011)

et is winta


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2011)

Sieht man. Fallen ja vereinzelt auch schon gaanz dicke Focken.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. Dezember 2011)

felt taug mir enorm! was ist das für shcaltwerk da hinten dran?alte dx oder lx/xt?
und die dicke flocke unterm oberlenker ist schon gefährlich! gut das es ein winter dackelschneider ist!


----------



## Skatronic (4. Dezember 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> felt taug mir enorm! was ist das für shcaltwerk da hinten dran?alte dx oder lx/xt?
> und die dicke flocke unterm oberlenker ist schon gefährlich! gut das es ein winter dackelschneider ist!


 

campa veloce ca. 2004/5, etwas poliert um den Schriftzug zu eliminieren aber die Grundschwärze zu erhalten. sieht original jetzt wie gun metal polished aus. der f1x ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Im Sommer macht der auf Asphalt mit nem anderen LRS auch einen super Job.


----------



## svennox (6. Dezember 2011)

..und schon hat sich mein Favorit geändert..
TJA GESCHMÄCKER SIND AUCH NUR ZEITAUFNAHMEN..
bzw. sind die Geschmäcker AUCH bei mir sehr vielseitig..es gibt viele schöne Spielzeuge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Der Thread heißt doch "Zeigt EURE Rennräder" ! Nicht "irgendwelche Rennräder" !


----------



## svennox (6. Dezember 2011)

..bravo stimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






aber es könnte bald meins werden


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. Dezember 2011)

oh mein lieber schieber!
ich weiss nicht was ich zu dem genialem teil sagen soll...!
ein "sprachlosmach" rad! das polarisiert im positivsten sinne!
sollte es aliens und auserirdische geben die andere sinnewahrnemungen haben dev. die finden das teil auch genial.ne wucht!


----------



## Jbnk03 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hammer-Rad!!!!!!!!


----------



## helgebernd (9. Dezember 2011)

Meine Karre...


----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2011)

schöne kurbel,
aber sonst überhaupt nicht mein fall...
da sieht irgendwas extrem komisch aus.


----------



## helgebernd (9. Dezember 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schöne kurbel,
> aber sonst überhaupt nicht mein fall...
> da sieht irgendwas extrem komisch aus.



ja hab ich auch gemerkt, die Proportionen sehen irgendwie komisch aus, vielleicht weil ich von unten nach oben fotografiert hab, sieht aus als wenn 26" drin wären....egal will ja auch keinen Fotopreis gewinnen, in "echt" gefällts mir halt


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Dezember 2011)

Wirkt optisch irgendwie sehr schwer. Aber farblich passt das alles wunderbar.


----------



## corfrimor (9. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefällt das Pavo sehr 

Was wiegt's denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgebernd (9. Dezember 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Pavo sehr
> 
> Was wiegt's denn?



Keine Ahnung, das Set aus Rahmen, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz kam so um 1600 Gramm. Seit dem hab ich es nicht mehr gewogen, weil das keine Rolle spielt. Es dürfte aber mit dem "schweren" Laufradsatz eine "8" vor dem Komma haben. "


----------



## Katinka87 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

werd meinen Esel auch mal dazugesellen


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (21. Dezember 2011)

Meins in verschiedenen Ausführungen... je nach Streckebeschaffenheit und Wetter


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Dezember 2011)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> werd meinen Esel auch mal dazugesellen


Ganz schön laut für meinen Geschmack. Aber teuer. 

@Hennes: Gefällt mir immer noch. 
Wie machen sich die Chinaroller so? Ist ja mittlerweile schon ne Saison rum mit den Dingern, oder?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (21. Dezember 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @Hennes: Gefällt mir immer noch.
> Wie machen sich die Chinaroller so? Ist ja mittlerweile schon ne Saison rum mit den Dingern, oder?



 Die haben alles, inklusive einem ganz üblen Kopfsteinpflaster-Kriterium in Hanau und einer 7km langen Fahrt auf der Felge, ohne murren überstanden. Keine Höhen- und Seitenschläge und auch sonst keine Verschleißerscheinungen. Ich würde mir sofort wieder einen aufbauen


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (21. Dezember 2011)

laut xD das ist musik


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich find das Lenkerband und die CC bisschen zu viel des Guten für das Rad.


----------



## Katinka87 (21. Dezember 2011)

hmm  stimmt....ich find cavendish auch voll übertrieben


----------



## froride (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein Arbeitstier im Winterlook:





Und mein neuer Schönwetter-Stadtcuiser:


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Stadtschlampe ?


----------



## froride (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre mit dem Renner jeden Tag zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen ect., aber auch mal eine längere Tour. Also es ist Rennrad und Alltagsradl zugleich.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2011)

Muss ne noble Gegend sein.


----------



## froride (22. Dezember 2011)

Warum?


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte sowas keine 5 Minuten am Supermarkt stehen lassen.


----------



## froride (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich schieße ja meistens ab mit dicker Kette. Aber um ehrlich zu sein auch erst seit ein paar Wochen.
Ich habe sogar schon sehr, sehr oft mein MTB hier am Supermarkt ohne Schloß stehen lassen und da ist auch nach 15 Minuten zum Glück noch nix passiert. Aber ich hatte jedes Mal echt Bammel. Jetzt habe ich so eine massive Kette in Stoff mit Mini U-Bügel Schloss.
Aber eigentlich ist es schon eine recht sichere Gegend hier (Veitshöchheim). In Würzburg in der Stadt lasse ich aber auch nix stehen ohne dickes Schloss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellema (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich lasse kein Rad irgendwo stehen. Allerdings nutze ich meine RR und MTb auch nur zum Sport und nicht zur allgemeinen Fortbewegung


----------



## pEju (22. Dezember 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich könnte sowas keine 5 Minuten am Supermarkt stehen lassen.



wird auch einfach mit rein genommen.

wenn die dann was sagen sollten, einfach fragen ob die für den schaden aufkommen wenn es bei ihnen vor dem laden geklaut wird und einem dann die 6000 geben... 

dann ist eigentlich immer ruhe .


----------



## froride (22. Dezember 2011)

Seit ich meinen Renner habe, steht mein Auto nur noch in der Garage rum. Es ist angenehm überall mit dem Rad hinzufahren. Man fährt mehr und ist entspannter. Außerdem brauche ich mit der Auto zur Arbeit 9 Minuten, mit dem Rad nur 5.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenig praxistauglich. Im Zweifelsfall setzt du das weder bei den Supermarktangestellten, noch bei deren Versicherung durch.
Ich habe meine Stadtschlampe, die ich dann wirklich überall stehen lassen kann. Da muss ich mir dann keine Sorgen machen, dass sie weg kommt. Und falls doch, dann ist es nicht so schlimm.

Aber das hier ist ja der Rennradfred und nicht der, in dem es um Stadtschlampen geht. Also weiter im Text. 

Hat sich zwar (bis auf die FH, die jetzt aus Carbon sind und den versteckten Speedsensor) nix verändert, aber hier noch mal mein einspuriger Ferrari.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön! Vor allem die Campateile aus Metall gefallen mir deutlich besser als das schwarze Plastik der heutigen Topgruppen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. Dezember 2011)

der "einspur-enzo" ist sehr schick!
sind das ta-kettenblätter?
die kettenblätter gefallen mir sehr gut! - was für abstufung?39/52?


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2011)

39/52 TA Horus, gute Augen. 
War ne ziemliche Frickelei aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Materialstärken zwischen Original-Campa und TA. Das große Blatt eierte, weil die 5. Kettenblattschraube im Kurbelarm platziert ist. Bisschen Material von der Kurbel weggedremelt und es passte.


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein neuer Renner ist auch heute fertig geworden:


----------



## BontragerTom (30. Dezember 2011)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mein neuer Renner ist auch heute fertig geworden:



Sind das 26 Zoll Laufräder?

Ich würde die Lenkerenden gerade (parallel zum Boden) stellen und die DualTaps höher montieren, damit sie ein besseres Widerlager bieten.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das du so komfortabel auf längeren Strecken fahren kannst.

Ansonsten ein schicker Aufbau, viel Spaß damit.
Bis auf die FH vlt,Aber das geht wohl nicht anders aufgrund der RH, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. Dezember 2011)

Das sickgirl fährt schon ne Weile. Die wird einschätzen können, was gut für sie ist. Und für ihre Körpergröße kann sie ja auch nix.
Lenkerenden Richtung hintere Ausfallenden auszurichten ist absolut ok. Machen viele so (ich auch).


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2011)

Gut beobachtet, sind in der Tat 26" Laufräder und die Flaschenhalter sind der kleinen Rahmengröße geschuldet.

Mit den Doubletabs muß ich sehen, bin erst eine Runde mit gefahren, wie sich das so anfühlt auf Dauer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2011)

Darf ich mal nach deiner Körpergröße fragen?

Ich suche für meine Schwester (1,56m) einen Crosser-Rahmen. Überlege auch einen 26" zu kaufen (falls es crossermäßig da was gibt!?)

Deine Körpergröße würde mir da schon etwas weiterhelfen.

Gruss Teufel


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Teufel,

ich bin 1.62 mit SL 75.

Es gibt leider keine 26" Crossreifen.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## ReneM (30. Dezember 2011)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet, sind in der Tat 26" Laufräder und die Flaschenhalter sind der kleinen Rahmengröße geschuldet.
> 
> Mit den Doubletabs muß ich sehen, bin erst eine Runde mit gefahren, wie sich das so anfühlt auf Dauer.



Ich schätze mal, dass da auch die Bremshebel selbst recht nah an den Lenker gestellt wurden um mit kleinen Händen gut greifen zu können? Das sieht dadurch dann auch so aus, als würden die DoubleTaps zu tief stehen. 

Sehr schönes Rad, 26" RR sieht man ja doch eher selten.

Gruß

René


----------



## friesenfrank (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier zwei Bilder von meinen Rennern. Mit dem ersten (Bulls Desert Flacon 2) bin ich vor drei Jahren angefangen. Hat hervorragend funktioniert, mußte dann aber doch Anfang 2011 etwas besserem weichen. Habe mir ein Rose Pro-RS 3000 konfiguriert, und bin zur Beratung und zum Vermessen extra zu Rose gefahren (250km). Das hat sich auch wirklich gelohnt, an dem Rad ist alles top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (31. Dezember 2011)

friesenfrank, falsche rahmengröße gekauft oder schlechte rückenstabilisation? 

oder warum unterbaust du den vorbau so krass.


----------



## bastischaefer (31. Dezember 2011)

Das Rose gefällt mir!


----------



## F4B1 (31. Dezember 2011)

ReneM schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass da auch die Bremshebel selbst recht nah an den Lenker gestellt wurden um mit kleinen Händen gut greifen zu können? Das sieht dadurch dann auch so aus, als würden die DoubleTaps zu tief stehen


Dafür spricht auch, dass der Übergang von Lenker zu den DoubleTaps ja eigentlich ziehmlich gerade ist.

btw.
Zum Glück gibt es BMC Rahmen nicht in meiner Größe bzw. sehen die großen Rahmen auch ziehmlich grausam aus. Sonst könnte ich glatt schwach werden.


----------



## friesenfrank (31. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> friesenfrank, falsche rahmengröße gekauft oder schlechte rückenstabilisation?
> 
> oder warum unterbaust du den vorbau so krass.



Die Rahmengröße, bzw. das Rad paßt hervorragend. Beide Bilder sind aber jeweils zu Saisonanfang entstanden, vielleicht ist da ist immer etwas mehr Bauch vorhanden  
Sind aber auch nur 2cm Spacer, das ist noch alles im grünen Bereich. Da gibt es schlimmeres. Mein Bulls MTB fahre ich auch mit 2cm Spacern unterm Vorbau, wo ist das Problem? Habe allerdings dafür den Vorbau gedreht auf -6°.


----------



## Dagon (31. Dezember 2011)

Mein CAAD 10. Bis zum Frühjahr wird's nur auf der Rolle gefahren, aber dafür nahezu täglich.


----------



## Shock wave (31. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt möchte ich meins auch mal noch vorstellen.

Ist gerade erst fertig geworden, wurde komplett neu aufgebaut, inkl. Lack.

Das einzige was noch gewechselt wird ist der Sattel der weiße bleibt nicht der wird noch schwarz.

Es handelt sich um ein Mountain Cycle Moho Road ca. Bj.1994

Großes Bild ist bei Fotos!!


----------



## MrFaker (31. Dezember 2011)

friesenfrank schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße, bzw. das Rad paßt hervorragend. Beide Bilder sind aber jeweils zu Saisonanfang entstanden, vielleicht ist da ist immer etwas mehr Bauch vorhanden
> Sind aber auch nur 2cm Spacer, das ist noch alles im grünen Bereich. Da gibt es schlimmeres. Mein Bulls MTB fahre ich auch mit 2cm Spacern unterm Vorbau, wo ist das Problem? Habe allerdings dafür den Vorbau gedreht auf -6°.



ja das war eben meine frage, wenn man gut trainiert ist und der rahmen passt setzt man meiner meinung den vorbau direkt auf (am besten flache) steuersatzkappe. bringt sogar noch kleine vorteile mit (direkter, weniger gewicht). mit deiner abdeckkappe hast du sicher um 6-6,5cm. vom optischen aspekt mal abgesehen, form follow funktion.

bei dagon ist es aber auch nicht besser.

mir kommt es bei solchen einstellungen vor, dass entweder die fahrer keine idealen voraussetzungen für den rennradsport mitbringen (sei es gewicht, größe oder einfach keine gute ausgebildete muskulatur). rennradfahren ist eben mehr als nur draufsitzen und loskurbeln, das geht schon mit einfachen stabilisationsübungen täglich los. ich weiß, viele sagen "das brauche ich nicht", schaffen es aber nicht einmal mit der nasenspitze bei gestrecken beinen an ihre knie 

....oder einfach die räder unpassend gekauft, oder ein renner einem trekkingrad angleichen.

bei dagon sieht man auch deutlich eine abfallende sattelneigung nach vorne, das macht jeder der zuviel druck am damm verspürt (freiwillig rutscht keiner gerne nach vorne und verschenkt leistung) zuviel druck verspürt man eben, weil u.a. bei anderen muskeltypen verspannungen entstehen.

TOP: #732, 739, 756 FLOP: #727

einfach mal darüber nachdenken


----------



## norman68 (31. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ... schaffen es aber nicht einmal mit der nasenspitze bei gestrecken beinen an ihre knie
> 
> ...



Wie alt bist du? Bis 30 hatte ich da auch noch kein Problem damit. Aber mit dem Alter geht das nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Dagon (31. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ja das war eben meine frage, wenn man gut trainiert ist und der rahmen passt setzt man meiner meinung den vorbau direkt auf (am besten flache) steuersatzkappe. bringt sogar noch kleine vorteile mit (direkter, weniger gewicht). mit deiner abdeckkappe hast du sicher um 6-6,5cm. vom optischen aspekt mal abgesehen, form follow funktion.
> 
> bei dagon ist es aber auch nicht besser.
> 
> ...



Toll analysiert Sherlock. Wenn man einfach mal drüber nachdenkt kommt man aber vielleicht auch zu dem Ergebnis, dass man erst mal sukzessive Spacer rausnimmt und damit fährt, bevor man sich den Gabelschaft vom Neurad absägt; zumal ich mir auch noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich anstelle des 110er Vorbaus nicht doch zum 120er greife. Wenn man aufgrund langer Beine den Sattel hoch hat und im Gegensatz zum Groß der anderen Rennradler überwiegend im Unterlenkergriff fährt, spürt man auch mit trainierter Muskulatur Druck im vorderen Dammbereich, wenn man die Sattelnase nicht absenkt.


----------



## MrFaker (31. Dezember 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du? Bis 30 hatte ich da auch noch kein Problem damit. Aber mit dem Alter geht das nun nicht mehr.



ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber wenn du nicht deutlich die 60 überschritten hast, sollte das absolut möglich sein. das alter kann man erstmal aussen vor lassen. selbst für nicht trainierte, die etwas für ihren rücken getan haben oder etwas machen, schaffen das noch.

ich bin 27, mich als vergleich zu nehmen, hinkt etwas, weil ich physisch gut in form bin.



Dagon schrieb:


> Toll analysiert Sherlock. Wenn man einfach mal drüber nachdenkt kommt man aber vielleicht auch zu dem Ergebnis, dass man erst mal sukzessive Spacer rausnimmt und damit fährt, bevor man sich den Gabelschaft vom Neurad absägt; zumal ich mir auch noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich anstelle des 110er Vorbaus nicht doch zum 120er greife. Wenn man aufgrund langer Beine den Sattel hoch hat und im Gegensatz zum Groß der anderen Rennradler überwiegend im Unterlenkergriff fährt, spürt man auch mit trainierter Muskulatur Druck im vorderen Dammbereich, wenn man die Sattelnase nicht absenkt.



steht nirgends, dass du das rad neu hast. dann schreibt man das eben dazu, ABER macht man sich nicht vorher gedanken, bevor man kauft?

zudem ist das CAAD alles andere als für komfort gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenfrank (31. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> rennradfahren ist eben mehr als nur draufsitzen und loskurbeln, das geht schon mit einfachen stabilisationsübungen täglich los. ich weiß, viele sagen "das brauche ich nicht", schaffen es aber nicht einmal mit der nasenspitze bei gestrecken beinen an ihre knie
> 
> ....oder einfach die räder unpassend gekauft, oder ein renner einem trekkingrad angleichen.



Zu erst einmal ist Radsport genau das was jeder für sich selber daraus macht. Der eine muß vielleicht mit einem 43er Schnitt von den Cyclassics kommen, dem anderen reicht es, wenn er neben dem Job ein- oder zweimal die Woche eine entspannte Tour, und dabei rede ich nicht von 20 oder 30km, machen kann und dabei noch einigermaßen zügig unterwegs ist, was bei mir auf 150km einen Fast-30er Schnitt bedeutet. Das MTB habe ich ausschließlich für den Zweck gekauft um neben dem Tischtennissport (Bezirksebene, falls das für einen Schw...vergleich erheblich sein sollte) im Winter ein bißchen rumzufahren. Weil ich Fahrradfahren mag, weil ich mich gerne an der frischen Luft bewegen und weil es Spaß macht sich ein bißchen mit der Technik zu beschäftigen. Was dann die selbsternannte "Style-Polizei" zu der Menge der Spacer unterm Vorbau meint... was kümmert es die deutsche Eiche...

Und mit der Nasenspitze an die Knie komme ich auch nicht... wenn du mir die Notwendigkeit dafür zeigst fange ich aber ja vielleicht noch an zu üben


----------



## Northern lite (31. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> weil ich physisch gut in form bin.



augenscheinlich aber nur physisch.....


----------



## SCOTT BoD (31. Dezember 2011)

hab jetz nicht alles peinlich gneua gelsesen.
aber bin der meinung das stabilisierungs übungen gymnastig yoga pilates oder ähnlcihes ein bis zweimal in der woche durchaus sinn machen zusätzlcih noch min einmal die woche ausgiebig beine rücken rumpf dehn übungen!... so handhab ich das zumindest.
zum thema unmöglcihe sattel bzw vorbau höhen.
ich zb habe hüftarthrose und kann gesundheits bedingt keinen zu spitzen hüftwinkel fahren daher ist mein lenker sehr hoch eingestellt (siehe mein fotoalbum) von daher nicht jeden der eine kurriose sattel/lenker stellung hat über einen kam scheren!
ausserdem gibts ja oeffters die betuchteren mit50er die endlcih kohle für ihr erstes carbonradl haben und dan mit etwas übergewicht loslegen und damit der wohlstandsbauch nicht auf dem oberrohr aufliegt muss eben drei spacer mehr unterm vorbau


----------



## MrFaker (31. Dezember 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hab jetz nicht alles peinlich gneua gelsesen.
> aber bin der meinung das stabilisierungs übungen gymnastig yoga pilates oder ähnlcihes ein bis zweimal in der woche durchaus sinn machen zusätzlcih noch min einmal die woche ausgiebig beine rücken rumpf dehn übungen!... so handhab ich das zumindest.
> zum thema unmöglcihe sattel bzw vorbau höhen.
> ich zb habe hüftarthrose und kann gesundheits bedingt keinen zu spitzen hüftwinkel fahren daher ist mein lenker sehr hoch eingestellt (siehe mein fotoalbum) von daher nicht jeden der eine kurriose sattel/lenker stellung hat über einen kam scheren!
> ausserdem gibts ja oeffters die betuchteren mit50er die endlcih kohle für ihr erstes carbonradl haben und dan mit etwas übergewicht loslegen und damit der wohlstandsbauch nicht auf dem oberrohr aufliegt muss eben drei spacer mehr unterm vorbau



also hüftarthrose in sachen verkürzungen in der bein oder hüftmuskulatur, oder eine schwächere nackenmuskulatur, hüftprobleme, längere beine, kurze arme, langer oberkörper, kurzen hals und was weiß ich kann natürlich zutreffen. soll aber nun nicht für jeden eine ausrede sein, ich habe auch ein minimal kürzeres bein, macht mir aber auf dem rad sowieso keine probleme, weil der großteil entlastet ist.

der großteil, so bin ich mir sicher fährt ohne probleme. wenn probleme vorhanden sind, dann nur weil der restliche körper nicht zum rad passt.

ich denke, dass du mich aber verstanden hast. natürlich reichen 1-2x die woche ein gymnastik training


----------



## Northern lite (1. Januar 2012)

eh nach draussen und spiel Baum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern lite (1. Januar 2012)

wie ignoriere ich den Spinner???


----------



## MrFaker (1. Januar 2012)

fühlst du dich deswegen auch angesprochen?

beweglichkeit ist halt neben kraft, kusdauer, schnelligkeit und koordination ein "baustein" der kondition. beweglichkeit lässt sich mit dehnen bzw. streching verbessern. muskeln neigen unter training dazu, dass sie verkürzen, dass gilt es aus zugleichen. ob man es hören und wahrhaben will oder nicht.

mal als anhaltspunkt für normalsterbliche, wie fit ihr "unterbauter vorbau" fahrer seid.

http://www.tk.de/tk/gesunder-ruecken...itstest/152492


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Januar 2012)

hallo,
auf seinen namen klicken "chrisRM6" dan auf "öffentliches profil ansehen" klicken ,das sich dan öffnet, dort unter seinem namen "kontakt/ignorieren" anklicken und dan "diesen benutzer ignorieren" anklicken.
und er ist auf deiner ignorierliste die du jederzeit in deinem kontrollzentrum ändern oder erweitern kannst.
gruss und gute 12,
pascal.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Januar 2012)

hallo,
ich muss dir absolut recht geben!
wer sich regelmässig dehnt (klar anfangs merkt mans vll. nicht so sehr und es bringt ggf ehr einen nachteil) ist man viel beweglciher und vorallem gehts mir nach einem ausgiebigem dehn/strechprogram wesentlcih besser und ich bin viel (muskel und auch von der psych her(thema yoga...)) entspannter.
das mit der muskelverkürzung ist auch richtig!
da wir radfahrer eh viel zu verkuerzte aduptoren und vordere oberschenkel muskel haben zieht sich unser körper zusammen nach vorne das bezwingt für hüfte und becken eine leichte fehlstellung.
dadurch wird das becken nach vorne gezogen gekippt.
dadurch können verschlechterte belastungen aufs hüft und kreuzgelenk auftreten bzw die hüfte(kugel) sogar etwas aus der pfanne bzw nicht mehr komplett von der pfanne umschlossen sein/werden das kann im zweifels oder schlechtestem falle zu arthrose oder erhöhtren verschleiss bzw "nur" zu hohe punktbelastung führen und dadurch zu gelenkergüsse, quetschungen der nerven (iliotibiales band) bis hin zu knie aussen oder innen schmerzen und auch fuss bzw aussenfussgelenk schmerzen oder gar fussfehlstellungen (nach aussen oder inne verwinkeln) und logsich rücken und nacken schmerzen führen.
zu einem training gehört nicht nur stundenlanges ausdauer und konditionstraining (was wichtig ist und sicher den grossteil ausmacht) sondern eben auch kraftübungen zum stabilisieren aber genauso auch dehenen und streching!
wäre sonst wie ein haus ohne dach und ohne fensterscheiben.
klar sind die mauern das wichtigste aber ohne dach und scheiben wills keiner haben und oder einziehen.
aber jetz genuch gebabbelt!
ist ne galerie!










grüsse pascal




chrisRM6 schrieb:


> *beweglichkeit lässt sich mit dehnen bzw. streching verbessern*.
> *muskeln* neigen unter training dazu, dass sie verkürzen, dass gilt es aus zugleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (1. Januar 2012)

Beim Stretching dehnt man übrigens nicht die Muskeln, sondern die Sehnen und das die Muskeln umgebende Bindegewebe. Dehen wird schon lange nicht mehr als so essentiell angesehen, wie vor ein paar Jahren noch.

www.nostretch.de

Und noch was: Hier dürfte die überwiegende Mehrheit der Radfahrer (wie auch ich) so genannte Genussbiker sein. Denen ist es herzlich egal, um wieviele Stellen hinter dem Komma ihr cw-Wert abnimmt, wenn sie tiefer gebeugt sitzen. Denen ist es wichtig, dass ihre Sitzposition bequem oder zumindest für ein paar Stunden auszuhalten ist. Chris - Deine Sichtweise ist mal wieder ziemlich absolutistisch. Bisschen Contenance, ok?

So, und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema. Wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## norman68 (1. Januar 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> augenscheinlich aber nur physisch.....


----------



## MrFaker (1. Januar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Beim Stretching dehnt man übrigens nicht die Muskeln, sondern die Sehnen und das die Muskeln umgebende Bindegewebe. Dehen wird schon lange nicht mehr als so essentiell angesehen, wie vor ein paar Jahren noch.
> 
> www.nostretch.de
> 
> ...



wegen deiner aussage über dehnen bin ich anderer meinung, das kannst du in der praxis auch ganz einfach rausfinden, wenn du einen nicht austrainierten radfahrer auf ein TT setzt und ihn mit training fahren lässt und einen austrainierten mit training. der austrainierte hat es einfacher, weil er einfach entspannter sitzt und sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren kann und nicht irgendwelche muskeltypen kraft verbrauchen um verspannungen etc auszugleichen, ein gutes bsp hierfür ist tony martin - dieser wohl eine der besten stabilisationen im ganzen tourfeld hat! oder fahr doch selbst einfach mal eine aggressive position, wenn du nichts dehnst bzw keine übungen machst - wirst es doch selbst sehen, wielange du eine position halten kannst - bevor die verspannungen im nacken, schulter, unterarmen, rücken losgehen.

also wenn der genussbiker einen km/h-schnitt postet, denkt er in meinen augen definitiv "leistungsorientiert" und warum dann nicht das ganze programm nutzen? 

tiefer gebeugt heißt doch nicht aerodynamischer, kommt doch auch auf den fahrertypen an (dick vs dünn). das überhöhungsthema sollte mittlerweile wirklich jedem klar sein, dass das nur ein modethema ist. 

sitzpositionen, die die leistung fördern sind auch bequem, wenn der fahrer eine ausgebildete muskulatur hat.

dir ist klar, dass der ausgang diese 6-7cm unterhöhten Vorbauten ist.


----------



## friesenfrank (1. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wegen deiner aussage über dehnen bin ich anderer meinung.



Hallo... es ist allen anderen hier *vollkommen egal* was du vom Fitnesszustand eines Radfahrers hälst, der Spacer unterm Vorbau hat... das hier ist ein BILDERTRHREAD!


----------



## corfrimor (1. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> http://www.tk.de/tk/gesunder-ruecken...itstest/152492



Ich erreiche in jeder der Übungen den höchsten Beweglichkeitswert. Trotzdem habe ich an meinem Rennrad 2cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau und eine POSITIV MONTIERTEN Vorbau 

Jetzt fühl' ich mich irgendwie schuldig


----------



## MrFaker (1. Januar 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich erreiche in jeder der Übungen den höchsten Beweglichkeitswert. Trotzdem habe ich an meinem Rennrad 2cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau und eine POSITIV MONTIERTEN Vorbau
> 
> Jetzt fühl' ich mich irgendwie schuldig



sei doch zufrieden, dann verstehe ich umso weniger warum du den vorbau unterbaust (oder musst du irgend etwas ausgleichen?) 

2cm sind aber keine 6 oder 7cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (1. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ...
> steht nirgends, dass du das rad neu hast. dann schreibt man das eben dazu, ABER macht man sich nicht vorher gedanken, bevor man kauft?



Das hätte man aus dem Kontext durchaus rauslesen können. Abgesehen davon macht man sich selbstverständlich Gedanken bevor man kauft, aber Anpassungen im Bereich von 1 cm sind Feintuning, was man nach dem Kauf macht. Mein Händler tauscht mir jedenfalls auch den Vorbau, nachdem ich den jetzigen mal eine Weile gefahren habe. Mein Rücken ist mit dem 110er Vorbau fasst perfekt gerade. Besser geht es kaum. Dennoch wird Erst der Schaft abgesägt, wenn das Setup steht. Verbaut ist derzeit übrigens ein 0,5 cm Spacer. Die Kappe vom Steuersatz ist allerdings recht hoch.

Bei dem von dir verlinkten Test schneide ich übrigens sehr gut ab. Das war allerdings mal anders. Ich betreibe erfolgreich Radsport (MTB CC-Race und Marathon) seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr. Früher habe ich mich nie gedehnt oder Ausgleichssport gemacht. Die Quittung dafür bekam ich bereits mit 16-17. Mittels Krankengymnastik wurden insbesondere Hüftbeugemuskulatur wieder gedehnt und beweglicher gemacht. Im Anschluss habe ich auch das Schwimmen und Laufen angefangen. Dehnen und Koordinationstraining (z.b. Seilspringen) gehört für mich heute zum Training dazu. Zweimal die Woche nehme ich mir dafür jeweils 30 Min. Zeit. 

Als ich das Rad bestellt habe, schwankte ich zwischen RH58 und RH60. Bei RH60 wäre z.B: das Steuerrohr 2 cm länger gewesen und ich hätte auf Spacer verzichten können. Aufgrund der Oberrohrlänge habe ich aber zum kleineren Rahmen gegriffen. Ich wollte lieber mit Spacern und langen Vorbau fahren, als ohne Spacer und kurzem Vorbau. Abgesehen davon mag ich das Mehr an Quirligkeit und Spitzigkeit bei kompakteren Rahmen.



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> zudem ist das CAAD alles andere als für komfort gebaut.



Ach, mach Sachen.  Gut das du meinst mich aufklären zu müssen, was für ein Rad ich mir gekauft habe.

Eins noch: Auf einem leicht nach unten geneigten Sattel rutscht man nicht zwangsweise nach vorne. Man belastet lediglich die Haltemuskulatur im Arm-, Schulter- und Nackenbereich sowie die Handgelenke mehr.

Damit's nicht ganz OT wird, hänge ich noch mal ein aktuelles Bild an.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Januar 2012)

das caad10 ist schön!
der rahmen ist einfach schlicht und herrlich!


----------



## Dampflock (4. Januar 2012)

mein arbeits-weg-rad und um bissel durch berlin zu cruisen:


----------



## T.Theis (4. Januar 2012)

Hey,
da ich hier noch kein Koga gesehen hab, hier ein Bild von meinem Koga Miyata Kimera Team. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Januar 2012)

Das koga stand bei mir auch ganz oben auf der liste, sehr schickes Teil.
Wie ist dein erster Eindruck? Zufrieden?


----------



## T.Theis (4. Januar 2012)

Ist mein erstes Rennrad, von daher kann ich dir nur meine Eindrücke, keine Vergleiche aufsagen.

Rahmen ist sehr sauber verarbeitet und wirkt sehr elegant.

Hatte viele Preise verglichen, und habe meiner Meinung nach hier ein gutes Schnäppchen gemacht, Ausstattung passt und über den Rahmen habe ich durchweg positives gelesen.

Komponenten finde ich durchweg gut, lediglich die Laufräder kommen mir im Wiegetritt etwas weich vor.

Stürze hab ich noch keine zu verzeichnen, lediglich bin ich einmal durch ein großes Schlagloch gerauscht, hierbei gab es keine Beschädigung, weder an Rahmen noch an den Laufrädern.

Was etwas nagtiv auffiel, die Schaltung war werksseitig schlecht bis gar nicht eingestellt, der Umwerfer hat geschliffen und am Schaltwerk fehlten 2 Gänge.

Sonst hab ich bisher an dem Rad nichts verändert, nächste Saison kommt noch eine gerade Sattelstütze zum Einsatz da aktuell der Sattal ganz vorne ist und ich werde mal langsam die Überhöhung steigern, in dem ich den Spacerturm Stück für Stück beseitige.


Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer her damit. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Milf-Hunter (5. Januar 2012)

Einmal mein neuestes Prachtstück:





Und unser Familienkeller:


----------



## Milf-Hunter (5. Januar 2012)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. Januar 2012)

find das (und allg. die) koga(s) auch sehr feine räder!
gerade das konvexe oberrohr in verbindung mit dem "raubkatzen" maul oder kopf auf dem steuerrohr!
sehr genial!wäre schön wenns das in mattschwarz gäbe und der kopf dan in dunkel rot mit ggf. weisser umrandung das wärs!
aber auch so ->


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2012)

Entschuldigt die doofe Frage...aber ist "Koga" das gleiche wie früher die sauteuere Rentner-Trekkingbike-Firma "Koga Miyata"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (5. Januar 2012)

Ist die selbe Firma. Die haben ne ziemlich lange Historie.
Koga Miyata Gents Racer (1979)


----------



## MrFaker (5. Januar 2012)

T.Theis schrieb:


> Ist mein erstes Rennrad, von daher kann ich dir nur meine Eindrücke, keine Vergleiche aufsagen.
> 
> Rahmen ist sehr sauber verarbeitet und wirkt sehr elegant.
> 
> ...



wäre es nicht schlauer gewesen, das rad eine nummer größer zu kaufen? 

oder willst du ernsthaft mit 20-22cm überhöhung road fahren?


----------



## T.Theis (5. Januar 2012)

Hey,
Ich muss mal nachmessen, auf dem Foto wirkt die aktuelle Sattelüberhöhung auch mehr als sie in wirklichkeit ist.

Rein von der Schrittlänge ausgehend ist der Rahmen sogar 1cm "zu groß" und im Laden war auch die Aussage würde so sehr gut passen.

Und das alles entscheidende, ich komme sehr gut mit dem Rad zurecht und finde selbst die tiefe Haltung als sehr bequem.

Edit:
Oberkante Sattel <-> Mitte Lenker am Vorbau = 15cm
Spacer insg. 4cm

Gruß Tobias


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. Januar 2012)

moin,
ist ein und die selbe marke...
und nicht nur frÃ¼her hatten die teure rÃ¤der sondern auch jetzt noch.
beispiel "terralinercarbolite" - ein trekking-carbon-light-bike - 





2499,00â¬ - was fÃ¼r v-brake und "nur" xt-ausstattung ein wort ist...
fÃ¼r rentner die am samstag frÃ¼h brÃ¶tchen beim bÃ¤cker um die ecke holen und dabei sportlcih sien wollen (
aber die rahmen sind einfach lange kumpels und halten ordentlcih kilometer und jahre durch.
gr.p.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die doofe Frage...aber ist "Koga" das gleiche wie frÃ¼her die sauteuere Rentner-Trekkingbike-Firma "Koga Miyata"?


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Januar 2012)

koga bietet meiner meinung nach ein sehr gutes preis/ leistungsverhältnis, zumal die händlerdichte bei uns recht gut ist


----------



## Bill Tür (5. Januar 2012)

Tschuldigung für OT, aber der Rahmen ist echt zum Verlieben, schön klassisch gestaltet, auch wenn ich ihn völlig anders aufbauen würde. Und nach den Schutzblechen habe ich schon lange gesucht, wusste nicht, wie sie heißen. Es sind Curana, falls es noch jemanden interessiert - tschüss SKS.

Jetzt aber weiter, ich will wieder hübsche Renner sehen.


----------



## MrFaker (8. Januar 2012)

T.Theis schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich muss mal nachmessen, auf dem Foto wirkt die aktuelle Sattelüberhöhung auch mehr als sie in wirklichkeit ist.
> 
> Rein von der Schrittlänge ausgehend ist der Rahmen sogar 1cm "zu groß" und im Laden war auch die Aussage würde so sehr gut passen.
> ...



dann lag ich mit 20cm ja gut, wenn es 19cm wären - wenn dir der rahmen passen würde (sonst würdest die spacer rausnehmen?)


----------



## T.Theis (8. Januar 2012)

Hey,
Ich versteh einfach nicht ganz auf was du hinaus willst?

Für mich ist von der Sitzhaltung her alles ok. Werde die Spacer auch erstmal zum Versuchen nur über den Vorbau montieren, denn ich hab absolut kein Problem damit mit 4cm Spacern zu fahren, wenn es dann doch zu viel ist.

War ev. in meinem Posting auch blöd ausgedrückt von wegen ich möchte unbedingt die Überhöhung vergrößern.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Januar 2012)

Er will Dir einreden, du säßest nicht sportlich genug auf dem Bock. Und er will nicht kapieren, dass es den meisten Leuten nicht darum geht, das letzte Quäntchen an Aerodynamik rauszuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (8. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> dann lag ich mit 20cm ja gut, wenn es 19cm wären - wenn dir der rahmen passen würde (sonst würdest die spacer rausnehmen?)


Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass das erste Rennrad ist?
Erstens kann man sich auch nach und nach an eine sportlichere Sitzposition gewöhnen wollen, zweitens passt das erste Rennrad eigentlich *nie* wirklich richtig gut. Und da kann man lieber zwei Spacer mehr verbauen als das Steuerrohr zu kürzen. Sitzposition braucht in der Regel einige 1000km bis die passt.


----------



## MrFaker (9. Januar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Er will Dir einreden, du säßest nicht sportlich genug auf dem Bock. Und er will nicht kapieren, dass es den meisten Leuten nicht darum geht, das letzte Quäntchen an Aerodynamik rauszuholen.



nö, aber wenn jemand (ist er kein einzelfall, sieht man doch hier im thread) 4-7cm spacer verbaut hat, dann gehe ich als erstes davon aus, v.a. wenn es das erste RR ist, dass schlecht beraten/verkauft wurde.

eine RH größer und die 4cm spacer hätten sich erledigt und wäre in meinen augen sinnvoller. falls er aber vor hat, die 4cm rauszunehmen und auf einem straßenrad knapp 20cm überhöhung zu fahren, sage ich nur soviel, mehr überhöhung ist nicht gleich bessere aero - den posingfaktor an der eisdiele ausgenommen. vielen ist eben die optik am wichtigsten (leider).

bei den meisten wird ein rad nach optik gekauft, ob es primär zum körper passt ist nicht so wichtig und später wird munter mit spacer alles ausgeglichen


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Januar 2012)

Ich geb's auf.


----------



## powderJO (11. Januar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf.



er ist vielleicht etwas penetrant  hat aber in vielen fällen hier nicht unrecht. gerade bei rad von t.theis ist das problem signifikant und der händler gehört ordentlich gewatscht sowas als "passend" zu verkaufen. 


und weil es ein bilderthread ist hier mal meins:





flaschenhalter kommen noch neue (tune uni cage) und der eine spacer kommt noch raus - bin auch nach 3 monaten verletzungpause beweglicher als gedacht.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2012)

Jup, sehr schick. Nur an der Sattelsütze ist das Türkis zu viel des Guten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (11. Januar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jup, sehr schick. Nur an der Sattelsütze ist das Türkis zu viel des Guten.



sattelstütze ist celeste/weiß und führt die farben am sitzrohr fort - gerade das hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen


----------



## Fezza (11. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> und weil es ein bilderthread ist hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCHE...E!! ist das Teil GOIL!!!

Super!! wie gross bist du? Schrittlänge? könnte mir wohl gerade passen 171/78?


----------



## powderJO (11. Januar 2012)

175 / 81,5 . du brauchst den 51er


----------



## Fezza (11. Januar 2012)

ok, dann bin ich wohl doch zu klein


----------



## corfrimor (11. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> 175 / 81,5 . du brauchst den 51er



Nicht schlecht, der Bock 

Meine Daten sind übrigens 174cm / 81,6cm. Wo wohnst Du denn? Nur mal so...


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Januar 2012)

Ein.
Traum!

(Das mit den Wasserträgern würde ich mir aber nochmal überlegen, mit denen hab ich schon auf dem Rennrad bei schlechtem Belag eine Flasche verloren.)


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Januar 2012)

Die Wasserträger finde ich, würden auch ziemlich schlecht passen zu dem Schmuckstück. Ich würde die jetzigen FH auch dran lassen.
Und wegen der lackierten Stütze: Das ist doch ne ISP, oder? Das sähe unlackiert zum Schießen aus.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (11. Januar 2012)

Specialized S-Works SL2 5,7 Kg wie gezeigt


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Januar 2012)

Sehr lecker, bis auf zwei Sachen. 
Gebogenes Oberrohr und freier Bremszug geht nicht zusammen. Mag Gewicht sparen, aber das sieht aus wie ein gespannter Flitzebogen.
Und die Kurbel ist mir irgendwie zu dominant. Wäre in schwarz vielleicht besser. 

Hyperon - nobel nobel!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. Januar 2012)

ich find das spezi spitze! 
und das gebogene oberrohr ist das nicht zwecks "dämpfungs" funktionen?
zum thema flitzebogen - wenn der fahrer gestreckt und mit schön gespannten rücken(muskeln) auf dem heiskörper sitzt dan passts doch zusammen. der freie bremszug kann durch die grosse schwingfreiheit auch net klappern (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (11. Januar 2012)

Da dämpft nix mehr. 
Dass da keine interne Zugverlegung gewählt wurde, liegt nur an der Gewichtsersparnis. Ich fänd's intern verlegt oder mit geraden Oberrohr schöner. Aber Schönheit und das Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## MrFaker (12. Januar 2012)

die letzten beiden haben das prinzip von einer richtigen rahmenröße verstanden 

beides schicke räder.


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2012)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Specialized S-Works SL2 5,7 Kg wie gezeigt



gefällt mir auch gut. stand auch auf meiner liste, habe mich dann doch für das bianchi entschieden weil seltener anzutreffen. 




			
				al-borland schrieb:
			
		

> Und wegen der lackierten Stütze: Das ist doch ne ISP, oder? Das sähe unlackiert zum Schießen aus.



sieht aus wie ne isp, ist aber keine. sehr geschickt gelöst mit der klemmung. ein echtes isp hat für mich zu viele probleme - geht z.b. selbst in meinen echt großen radkoffer nicht rein.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2012)

ISP käme für mich auch nicht in Frage. Im Winter trägt man mitunter mehrere Schichten übereinander, was die Beinlänge praktisch verkürzt. Man müsste also den Sattel ein paar Millimeter runterstellen, was bei ISP so ohne weiteres nicht geht. Oder der Unterschied zwischen Sommer- und Winterschuhen.
An einem reinen Sommerrad macht's Sinn, aber an einem Alltagsrad bzw. für Leute mit nur einem Rad? Unpraktisch.


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Im Winter trägt man mitunter mehrere Schichten übereinander, was die Beinlänge praktisch verkürzt.



what? dann hast du die falsche hose - mit mehr ale einer hosen-schicht zu fahren, stelle ich mir merkwürdig vor. allenfalls die kurze mtb-regenhose kommt bei echt miesem wetter noch drüber, dafür muss ich aber an der sattelstellung nix ändern. 

aber ein cm hoch oder runter geht auch bei isp in der regel schnell, da man den stubby meist schon etwas verstellen kann. für mich ist nur das transportproblem aber schon gravierend genug ...


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2012)

Bibshort im Sommer und gut.
Bibshort, Windstoppershort, lange Tight und ggf. noch ne dicke Windstopper im Winter. Das macht bei mir schon mal 5mm-1cm mehr.

Klar so weit?


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2012)

so eingepackt gehe ich nicht mal zum skifahren. kann man überhaupt da noch treten?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Januar 2012)

Zu viel trinken sollte man vor der Tour jedenfalls nicht.
Mehr als 2 Schichten brauchte ich bisher nie.


----------



## sonic00 (22. Januar 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2012)

Kriegt dein Eierfön auch größere Bilder zustande? 
Hätte das Tarmac verdient...


----------



## sonic00 (22. Januar 2012)

Ne, aber mein iMac 
Vorbau wird noch gegen einen weißen EA90 getauscht!


----------



## friesenfrank (22. Januar 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Ne, aber mein iMac
> Vorbau wird noch gegen einen weißen EA90 getauscht!



Schickes Ding. Was mir aber sofort ins Auge sticht sind die kleinen gelben Logos auf den Felgen.


----------



## sonic00 (22. Januar 2012)

überleg momentan eh andere Laufräder draufzumachen-Reynolds Attack oä...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2012)

Attacks FTW!!! 

Der Spacer könnt noch weg und die Schlaufe am Schaltwerk scheint mir auch bisschen lang. Aber sonst wirklich schick (bis auf den offenen Zug am Oberrohr ).
Auch, und die Sichtbetonwand kam mir gleich bekannt vor.


----------



## spinner69 (22. Januar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bibshort im Sommer und gut.
> Bibshort, Windstoppershort, lange Tight und ggf. noch ne dicke Windstopper im Winter. Das macht bei mir schon mal 5mm-1cm mehr.
> 
> Klar so weit?



Wird's da nicht ein bisschen arg warm am ... Du weisst schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2012)

Was ist dir lieber? Hitze oder Erfrierungen? 
Und ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich im Winter grundsätzlich so eingepackt rumfahre.


----------



## powderJO (22. Januar 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 223406
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



schönes rad. aber: ist deine stütze nicht ein wenig lang ausgezogen oder verzerrt das foto? hätte sonst ein wenig angst von wegen hebelwirkung und so ...


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2012)

Warum sollte das gefährlich sein? Die Stütze ist dafür ausgelegt, sonst wäre sie nicht so lang. Oder warum meinst du, gibt es 450er Stützen?


----------



## MrFaker (23. Januar 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> überleg momentan eh andere Laufräder draufzumachen-Reynolds Attack oä...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



mit sicherheit keine schlechtere alternative.

ich mag mittlerweile keine cosmics mehr, ob Sl,SR, Ultimate und wie sie alle heißen


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, ein weißer Vorbau würde sich definitiv noch besser ins Gesamtbild einfügen. Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## BontragerTom (23. Januar 2012)

(m)ein neues Pferd im Stall...






Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf die erste längere Ausfahrt.


----------



## froride (23. Januar 2012)

Du musst unbedingt Bilder aufhängen, bei dir zu Hause.


----------



## Fezza (23. Januar 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Das kann ich glauben!!
> 
> Kannst das Rad mal von der "richtigen" Seite bebildern? Danke
> 
> Viel Spass damit!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (23. Januar 2012)

schickes giant.
das du idch auf die erste längere ausfahrt freust klingt logisch 
aber obs dein rücken so freut?hast ja ne mörder sattelüberhöhung!
grüsse pascal.


----------



## ReneM (23. Januar 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> (m)ein neues Pferd im Stall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Rad sehr schick in Szene gesetzt. Gefällt mir sehr gut das Bild. Viel Spaß damit. ´

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (23. Januar 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Das kann ich glauben!!
> 
> Kannst das Rad mal von der "richtigen" Seite bebildern? Danke
> 
> Viel Spass damit!



Die Bilder kommen noch. Alle die ich gemacht habe, sind irgendwie noch nicht so geworden wie ich mir das so vorgestellt habe..



SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> schickes giant.
> das du idch auf die erste längere ausfahrt freust klingt logisch
> aber obs dein rücken so freut?hast ja ne mörder sattelüberhöhung!
> grüsse pascal.



Überhöhung ist nicht so riesig. Das Setup habe ich 1/1 von meinem anderen TCR übernommen. Sitzhöhe liegt bei 79 cm, dmit komme ich auch auf längeren Fahrten>100km zurecht.


----------



## Nordpol (23. Januar 2012)

sehr sehr schick, aber ich glaube der Rahmen ist ein bisschen zu klein..., oder du bist sehr leidensfähig.


----------



## sonic00 (23. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> mit sicherheit keine schlechtere alternative.
> 
> ich mag mittlerweile keine cosmics mehr, ob Sl,SR, Ultimate und wie sie alle heißen



Bin grad kurz vor der Bestellung von Reynolds Assault - kaum schwerer als die Attack, aber die Felge ist 14mm höher...

Das Giant ist sehr geil!!!


----------



## BontragerTom (23. Januar 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> sehr sehr schick, aber ich glaube der Rahmen ist ein bisschen zu klein..., oder du bist sehr leidensfähig.



ne ne ne, nicht zu klein, das passt perfekt. Bin jahrelang ein TCR in M/L gefahren das mir immer (trotz 100er Vorbau) immer etwas zu lang war. M passt eindeutig besser und aufgrund der Geo entspricht das Rad einem 56er der meisten andereren Hersteller. 

Hier noch eine kleine Impression:





Grüße


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. Januar 2012)

mahlzeit,
entscheidend ob ein rad passt ist ja nicht zwangsläufig die höhe sondern ehr die länge des oberrohrs, den sattel kann man ja rausziehen und vorbau ggf unterspasern oder mit winkel nach oben.
und die neueren rahmen mit sitzdom wie deiner die sind ja eh mit "extrem" abfallenden oberrohr.also nix oberrohr gerade und stütze 15-20cm max. aus rahmen raus ziehen.
ich mein eine umso längere stütze bietet auch mehr komfort weil mehr bereich zum flexen vorhanden.
würde ich mit meinen fussspitzen nicht schon bei nem 58er rahmen nur knapp am vorderreifen vorbei kommen (wasgerad beim crosser nervig ist!!) würde ich sicher auch über ein 56er nach denken weils mir von der länge besser taugen würde, und ich zwei cm mehr stützen-flex hätte 
aber kollision mit fussspitze bei 56er macht auf dauer nur shclechte laune.
grüsse,
kalle


----------



## sonic00 (24. Januar 2012)

Jetzt mit richtigem Vorbau:


----------



## SCOTT BoD (24. Januar 2012)

jetz passt die schwarze stütze und kurbel nicht mehr so gut.
mit schwarzem vorbau fast besser...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Januar 2012)

Mein Altmetall:






Basso AS Special (made by Cinelli)
Dura-Ace Kurbel, Bremsen, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz
3TTT Lenker
Selle Italia Turbo
Mavic Felgen


----------



## Thaddel (25. Januar 2012)

> Jetzt mit richtigem Vorbau:



Boah, hÃ¶r mal auf hier, sonst muss ich mir doch noch ein Rennrad kaufenâ¦  Sehr schÃ¶nes Rennradâ¦ 

Was den weissen Vorbau angeht bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Ich tendiere da zu:

- Entweder alles schwarz lassen (Vorbau, StÃ¼tze, Kurbel)
- StÃ¼tze und Kurbel ebenfalls noch mit weissen Teilen ersetzen. 

Mir persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde schwarz besser gefallen, aber das ist natÃ¼rlich Geschmacksacheâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2012)

Alles am Vorbau schwarz ! (Vorbau, Spacer, Aheaddeckel)


----------



## powderJO (25. Januar 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Bin grad kurz vor der Bestellung von Reynolds Assault - kaum schwerer als die Attack, aber die Felge ist 14mm höher...
> 
> Das Giant ist sehr geil!!!



haben die aussault nicht so riesige weiße decals?  fände ich zu brachial.


----------



## muellema (25. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> haben die aussault nicht so riesige weiße decals?  fände ich zu brachial.



sind doch meinst nur Sticker, die leicht ablösbar sind. Beim Plotter oder im Web gibts dann dezentere zB schwarz glänzend.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir für meine Attacks auch welche anfertigen lassen und die alten abgezogen. Fön gegenhalten, und die Decals gehen rückstandsfrei ab.


----------



## MrFaker (25. Januar 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> (m)ein neues Pferd im Stall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine nummer größer wäre aber auch nicht falsch gewesen.

fährst du die zipp im alltag, welche naben hast du verbaut?

bei einem bekannten lösen sich ständig die speichen, keine 20.000km gehalten...

zipp303 und 404.


----------



## BontragerTom (26. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> eine nummer größer wäre aber auch nicht falsch gewesen.



Falls das dein Rahmen wäre, könnte das ja stimmen...

Nochmal: *Mein* Rahmen, *mein* Setup. Ich fahre damit und es passt perfekt. Ich bin fünf Jahre den TCR eine Nummer grösser gefahren (M/L) und es hat *nicht* gepasst. 

ach ja: LR sind gut, einmal im Jahr zentrieren und gut is. Sind keine Zipps.
Sind Novatec Naben mit Gigantex Felgen. laufen wie hula. keine Probleme.
Felgen waren mir ohne Aufkleber zu langweilig, die Zipp Decals hatte ich hier noch liegen...
Lasse mir aktuell gerade Giant Decals für die LR anfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (26. Januar 2012)

ich frage mich eben, warum du:

-den vorbau unterbaust
-einen langen vorbau fährst
-die sattelstütze auf anschlag rausziehst

wenn DEIN rahmen passt. hätte man das ganze mit jeweils 1-2cm mehr (bei der nächsten größe) nicht vermeiden können?

einmal im jahr zentrieren bei wieviel km?


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Januar 2012)

Jetzt lasst ihn halt. Einfach nicht antworten, dann ist das Thema schneller durch. 

Bis auf den klassischen Lenker finde ich es übrigens auch schick. Aber mit dem Lenker ist es ja wie mit den Sätteln. Optik kommt nach Wohlfühlfaktor.


----------



## Fezza (27. Januar 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> ne ne ne, nicht zu klein, das passt perfekt. Bin jahrelang ein TCR in M/L gefahren das mir immer (trotz 100er Vorbau) immer etwas zu lang war. M passt eindeutig besser und aufgrund der Geo entspricht das Rad einem 56er der meisten andereren Hersteller.
> 
> Hier noch eine kleine Impression:
> 
> ...



Also das Bike sieht doch einfach Super aus!!! wenns ihm passt, ist doch alles ok!! Ich persönlich würde wohl eine andere Kurbel montieren, aber ansonsten: einfach TOP!!

Und die Stütze ist nicht rausgezogen, sondern einfach nicht weiter unten abgeschnitten!!! (was mir bei SL 78 wohl nie passiert) 

VIEL SPASS MIT DER MASCHINE!!!!


----------



## cytrax (2. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand auf die Schnelle das lenkerklemmmaß meines peugeot cologne? Bin nicht zuhause und kann leider nicht nachmessen  DANKE


----------



## Ianus (3. Februar 2012)

Gerade fertig geworden.... Ausfahrt muss leider witterungsbedingt noch warten.....


----------



## Nordpol (3. Februar 2012)

sehr schön...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Februar 2012)

... aber kein KLEIN! 

Sind dir die Pillen ausgegangen, Ianus? 
Ein zweiter Ciussi wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Ianus (3. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... aber kein KLEIN!
> 
> Sind dir die Pillen ausgegangen, Ianus?
> Ein zweiter Ciussi wäre nicht verkehrt.



Was für Pillen?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> weiß jemand auf die schnelle das lenkerklemmmaß meines peugeot cologne? Bin nicht zuhause und kann leider nicht nachmessen  danke



22,2? 23,5? 25,6? 25,8? 26,0? 31,8?


----------



## cytrax (3. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> 22,2? 23,5? 25,6? 25,8? 26,0? 31,8?



Ok doofe Frage^^ Dann muss ich abwarten bis ich wieder zuhause bin 

EDIT: Also es is alles orginal, Bilder auch im Album falls es doch weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (4. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ok doofe Frage^^ Dann muss ich abwarten bis ich wieder zuhause bin
> 
> EDIT: Also es is alles orginal, Bilder auch im Album falls es doch weiterhelfen könnte.



hallo,
du musst nicht warten bis du zuhause bist.
trotzdem verstehe ich manche leute nicht...
du weisst die genaue bezeichnung und namen des lenkers (siehe bild in deinem album und die bilder helfen sicherlich weiter!)
ich hab jetz 1 min. mit googel gebraucht.
"franco italia d352" und "durchmesser" eingegeben und diesen ebay-link gefunden:
ebay.de - franco italia d352
laut der anzeige einen klemmØ von ~25,4mm
also normaler "standart"
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben (;
grüsse pascal.


----------



## BontragerTom (4. Februar 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden.... Ausfahrt muss leider witterungsbedingt noch warten.....



Ah, dafür hast du also die 7400er Teile gesucht....
Sehr schön.


----------



## cytrax (4. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> du musst nicht warten bis du zuhause bist.
> trotzdem verstehe ich manche leute nicht...
> du weisst die genaue bezeichnung und namen des lenkers (siehe bild in deinem album und die bilder helfen sicherlich weiter!)
> ...



Vielen Dank nochmal. Is grad alles ein bissl kompliziert wenn man die ganze Zeit unterwegs is und aufm Handy konnt ich die Bezeichnung leider nicht erkennen. Also entschuldigung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

....Beitrag gerade gelöscht ; Link nicht mehr vorhanden.....


----------



## Highwayman (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!


Hab da was geschenkt bekommen 



















Muß nur ein neues Tretlager montieren, ein Bremsseil ist gerissen und leichte "8er" ausrichten!


----------



## muellema (5. Februar 2012)

schaut für mich weniger nach Rennrad als nach Stadtschlampe aus


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich genauso. Nicht besonders hochwertige Teile dran und ziemlich verbastelt. Seitenläuferdynamoblech und Rücklichtblech gabs und gibts an Rennrädern nicht.
Aber wenns fährt und dir passt - gute Stadtschlampe.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Moin,

hatte ich hier eigentlich mein Zweitrad schon zum Besten gegeben?





War ursprünglich nur ein Alurad mit Rival aber an diesem Rahmen konnte ich nicht vorbeigehen. Rival auf den Crosser der mit Shimano nicht mehr bewegt wurde und noch schnell eine Force beschafft.

Und den Spacerturm habe ich leider aus "Faulheit immer noch nicht gekürzt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Highwayman (5. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Nicht besonders hochwertige Teile dran und ziemlich verbastelt. Seitenläuferdynamoblech und Rücklichtblech gabs und gibts an Rennrädern nicht.
> Aber wenns fährt und dir passt - gute Stadtschlampe.




Ich denk ich werds für den Arbeitsweg nutzen, da kommt mir die Beleuchtung grad recht. Werd ich evtl. nur gegen eine aktuelle, leistungsfähige Beleuchtung tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preshi (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hatte ich hier eigentlich mein Zweitrad schon zum Besten gegeben?
> 
> ...



auch hier der Wortlose   -> feines Teil - habe ich im RRN Forum noch nicht gesehen ...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

preshi schrieb:


> auch hier der Wortlose   -> feines Teil - habe ich im RRN Forum noch nicht gesehen ...



Das Foto ist aber daraus kopiert.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Februar 2012)

Find ich schick.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. Februar 2012)

blau ist eig. net so meins aber das radl ist echt sehr schick!
dachte die marke stellt nur jugend-/kinder- und trekking-/city bzw so allterrain-crossräder her?


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Februar 2012)

Raleigh gibt's schon seit Ewigkeiten. Die haben in den 80ern sogar mal einen Toursieger ausgerüstet.


----------



## froride (5. Februar 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen, John Tomac ist in seinen besten Zeiten Releigh gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> blau ist eig. net so meins aber das radl ist echt sehr schick!
> dachte die marke stellt nur jugend-/kinder- und trekking-/city bzw so allterrain-crossräder her?



In Deutschland hast Du da vollkommen Recht. Ist hier eine "Schutzblechmarke" für Alltagsräder. Die Vetriebsstruktur ist aber in jedem Land anders.

Dieses Rad ist eigentlich mit Shimano Ultegra ein 2011er Modell aus Großbritannien, also dem Ursprungsland der Marke Raleigh!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Raleigh gibt's schon seit Ewigkeiten. Die haben in den 80ern sogar mal einen Toursieger ausgerüstet.



Moin,

leider ist hier gleich einer der ersten Einträge bei Wikipedia falsch. Raleigh wurde 2001 nicht von den Derby Cycle Werken gekauft! Es war genau anders herum. 

Derby stand zur Jahrtausendwende kurz vor der Pleite so das die Fa. Raleigh aus Nottingham ihren deutschen Lizenznehmer gekauft und saniert hat. Nachdem dieser Prozeß erfolgreich ohne den Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen abgeschlossen war hat die Fa. Raleigh die Fa. Derby wieder gewinnbringend weiterverkauft.

Im Grunde hat Raleigh somit den Grundstein für das zur Zeit erfolgreichste zweitgrößte Fahrradunternehmen in Europa gelegt.

Nur leider befindet sich in England keine Produktionsstätte mehr und fast alle Fahrzeuge für den englischen Markt kommen heutzutage aus China. Nur ein Großteil der Pedelecs wird aus Deutschland geliefert, nämlich von Derby Cycle.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mtb_ride (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Raleigh ist Kult ... ich habe damals mit so einem Rad angefangen. Leider fehlt den heutigen RR ein bisschen die Seele 

So long ..


----------



## schmitze76 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Klassiker von Cannondale:






















schöne Erinnerung an einen warmen Sommerabend !

Gruß
Schmitze


----------



## BontragerTom (6. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, John Tomac ist in seinen besten Zeiten Releigh gefahren!



Korrekt; klug********nd möchte ich aber noch hinzufügen das es sich dabei aber um Raleigh USA handelte, und der Rahmen zu 50% ein Litespeed war...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. Februar 2012)

das himmelblau c'dale ist sehr hüpsch!
schlicht aber wunderschön  (liegt aber sicher uach an den sommerlichen fotos (; )


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Korrekt; klug********nd möchte ich aber noch hinzufügen das es sich dabei aber um Raleigh USA handelte, und der Rahmen zu 50% ein Litespeed war...



Und trotz allem gehört Raleigh USA auch zu Raleigh UK.


----------



## gioia (7. Februar 2012)

Mein Allegro Randoneur für immer und überall. 35k gelaufen. Jg.76.  Sattel, Lenkerband, Reifen und Vorbau sind neu. Der Vorbau hatte einen Riss im Casting, das wurde irgendwann richtig stressig den Riss beim Fahren anzuschauen. Sonst war nie irgendwas kaputt. Selbst die Kugeln in den Lagern sind original. Die Weinmann sind echte Mörderbremsen. Die Lösung - nicht bremsen...


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Februar 2012)

Schutzbleche stünden ihm gut zu Gesicht.
An den Sattel mag sich mein Auge so gar nicht gewöhnen. Aber jeder Ar$ch ist anders.


----------



## BontragerTom (7. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und trotz allem gehört Raleigh USA auch zu Raleigh UK.



Ja klar. Trotzdem hatte die USA Linie das bessere lineup;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. Februar 2012)

weiss nicht wo ichs sonst posten soll...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNKe0idF7EM"]NeilPryde Alize Carbon Frame Road Bike Stunts by Fair Wheel Bikes      - YouTube[/nomedia]
sehr gutes video!
rennrad mal anders.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2012)

Endlich seltsam wie das komische Fixie-Getrickse.


----------



## froride (8. Februar 2012)

Wieder mal ein Beweis dafür, dass wer gut Rad fahren kann, es mit jedem Rad kann.


----------



## jaja (8. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Beweis dafür, dass wer gut Rad fahren kann, es mit jedem Rad kann.



vorausgesetzt es ist drei nummern zu klein...


----------



## froride (8. Februar 2012)

Zu klein für was? Zu klein um über Bänke zu springen oder zu klein um die Tour de France zu gewinnen?


----------



## jaja (8. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Zu klein für was? Zu klein um über Bänke zu springen oder zu klein um die Tour de France zu gewinnen?



na wofür ist denn ein rennrad da, bzw. wer kauft sich ein (zu kleines) rennrad, wenn er herumhüpfen will?


----------



## froride (8. Februar 2012)

Der Herr in dem Video. Weis aber den Namen jetzt nicht.


----------



## jaja (8. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Der Herr in dem Video. Weis aber den Namen jetzt nicht.



na von ihrem eigenen geld gekauft haben die ihre räder dort sicher nicht.


----------



## froride (8. Februar 2012)

Aber gut Rad fahren kann er ja trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Februar 2012)

In Anbetracht der Sponsorenliste am Ende des Videos gehe ich von einem Werbevideo für den Rahmenhersteller aus.


----------



## jaja (8. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Aber gut Rad fahren kann er ja trotzdem.



ja, aber stell ihm ein rad in passender größe und richtiger sattel- und lenkerhöhe hin (für ein rennrad, dass auch als solches benutzt werden soll) und dann ist es vorbei mit der herrlichkeit. sicherlich kann man jedes rad so umbauen, dass ein trialer damit herumhüpfen kann, da ändert sich dann für den fahrer aber auch nicht viel.


----------



## froride (8. Februar 2012)

Man muss doch für sein eigenes Unvermögen jetzt nicht unbedingt Ausreden suchen. Dieser Typ da fährt auf JEDEM Rad viel besser als die meisten hier auf ihren eigenen Rädern. Mich eingeschlossen!


----------



## jaja (8. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Man muss doch für sein eigenes Unvermögen jetzt nicht unbedingt Ausreden suchen. Dieser Typ da fährt auf JEDEM Rad viel besser als die meisten hier auf ihren eigenen Rädern. Mich eingeschlossen!



na dann ist ja gut. fragt sich nur, warum sie dann keine passenden räder genommen haben. es sind übrigens zwei verschiedene fahrer, falls dir das nicht aufgefallen sein sollte...


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn dein Problem? Die beiden haben gezeigt, dass man mit Rennrädern mehr anstellen kann, als die meisten ihnen zutrauen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## jaja (8. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Problem? Die beiden haben gezeigt, dass man mit Rennrädern mehr anstellen kann, als die meisten ihnen zutrauen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



mag sein, das war aber auch nicht die aussage, auf die ich mich bezogen habe, aber ist ja auch egal. weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Februar 2012)

Aye aye, Sir - Weitermachen, Sir!


----------



## Thaddel (8. Februar 2012)

Wo bleiben denn hier die Trek Madone?


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Februar 2012)

Allerweltsrahmen.


----------



## Thaddel (9. Februar 2012)

Kann man das nicht von allen Rahmen der "Massenhersteller" behaupten?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Februar 2012)

hallo,
nicht meins - aber ich finds sehr sehr schick!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2012)

Meins:


----------



## muellema (11. Februar 2012)

Schick was wiegt das Scott


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2012)

5,4 kg mit Pedale,  FlaHa und Sigma Computer.


----------



## muellema (11. Februar 2012)

Geiles Gewicht! Vor allem mit Alu LRS. Wer hat dir den LRS aufgebaut?

Ist der Vorbau steif genug? Bei dem Gewicht hab ich Angst das er zu sehr flext


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
das ist ein Extralite HyperClinch SP LRS.  Er wiegt mit Veloplugs,  anstatt Felgenband,  1165g.  Der Vorbau,  auch von Extralite,  ist überraschend steif. Anstatt der orginalen Scott Gabel,  welche mir von der Form überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist eine thm carbones Scapula SP mit 256g verbaut.  Die Kurbel bringt es komplett auf 525g inkl.  Lager und KB. Habe es komplett selbst aufgebaut,  nach meinen Wünschen. Hätte gerne die 5kg Grenze geknackt, aber dann wirds nicht mehr alltagstauglich und wirklich unbezahlbar. Es hatte schon mal 100g weniger mit einer KCNC Leichtbaubremse, welche aber den Namen Bremse nicht verdiente. Die SRAM Red BLACK mit ihren 270g dagegen sind echte Anker. 

Gruß, 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (11. Februar 2012)

Das Niveau hier ist gerade verdammt hoch 
Um mal wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zu landen  :


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. Februar 2012)

das scott ist sehr fein


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das scott ist sehr fein



Danke


----------



## SCOTT BoD (12. Februar 2012)

das centurion hat vorne soviele zähne an den kettenblätter wie ich inkl kasetten-gesamtzähnezahl plus kettenblätter nicht annähernd hin bekomme.
wahnsinn 
da ist ja das mittlere schon 44 zähne oder??
sieht nach sau krasser übersetzung aus!

25er kasette und 30-44-60??? 

ach ja sieht trotzdem gut aus das ceturi!


----------



## Thaddel (12. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein Trek Madone 5.2 2012. Ich mach daraus noch einen Aufbauthread, da noch so einiges geändert werden wird. Im Moment ist es mit 7,8 Kilogramm leider noch relativ schwer (obwohl es mir im Vergleich zum Price-Fully wie ein Federgewicht vorkommt):


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. Februar 2012)

Shimano ist halt leider sackschwer. Wenn man bedenkt, daß SRAM´s Rival teilweise leichter ist als Dura Ace 
Allein die Bremsschalthebel sind bei SRAM Rival mit 333g viel leichter als 375g Dura Ace Teile. Nur der Umwerfer und die Kette ist schwerer.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

Gewicht ist zum Glück nicht alles. Selbst die Profis scheiXXen drauf.
Mir persönlich ist die Optik tausendmal wichtiger, als 100g mehr oder weniger.


----------



## muellema (12. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gewicht ist zum Glück nicht alles.
> Mir persönlich ist die Optik tausendmal wichtiger, als 100g mehr oder weniger.



Bis auf die Kurbel der Red-Gruppe steht die Red der Optik der Dura ACE IMO nichts nach.

Camps ist aufgrund des Carbons an Schaltwerk und Umwerfer schon optisch stark, muss man aber mögen/wollen und bleibt damit Glaubensfrage


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Selbst die Profis scheiXXen drauf.



Wenn man eh auf 6,8 kg kommen muss... (oder von Shimano gesponsert wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (12. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn man eh auf 6,8 kg kommen muss... (oder von Shimano gesponsert wird)


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Irgendwie müssen die Gewichte erreicht werden und so können dann halbwegs leichte Räder montiert werden, dort spührt man das Hewicht wohl besser...


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

@muellema: Das war keine Wertung pro Shimano/Campa/SRAM, sondern einfach nur ein Statement zum Totschlagargument Gewicht.
Campa ist für mich neben der Optik deshalb der Favorit, weil das Schaltverhalten sehr viel knackiger ist. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich was gegen Shimano hätte.

@lupusbhg: Ich wage mal die These, dass ein Profi das fährt, was ihm vorgesetzt wird. Und wenn der Bock 10kg wiegt.

@Fezza: Rotierende Masse ist übrigens auch etwas, das überschätzt wird. Du beschleunigst zu allererst dich selbst und nicht das Rad. Und dann rechne mal aus, wieviel Prozent ein Laufrad Anteil am Systemgewicht Radler + Rad hat. 

Dass es Spaß macht, sein Rad zu tunen, will ich gar nicht bestreiten. Mache ich auch in gewissen Grenzen. Aber schneller macht's mich nicht.


----------



## Opernfreunde (12. Februar 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> *Shimano ist halt leider sackschwer. *Wenn man bedenkt, daß SRAM´s Rival teilweise leichter ist als Dura Ace
> Allein die Bremsschalthebel sind bei SRAM Rival mit *333g viel leichter als 375g *Dura Ace Teile. Nur der Umwerfer und die Kette ist schwerer.



42 Gramm Unterschied machen Shimano "sackschwer"??


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie muss man dem Thema ja bisschen Dramatik einhauchen.


----------



## muellema (12. Februar 2012)

Ich Fahr lieber eine schwere stütze oder Lenker als ne schweren LRS 

Und was das schaltgefühl  von campa angeht sind wir halt beim von mir bereits angesprochenen Glaubenskrieg  passt also schon...


----------



## Thaddel (12. Februar 2012)

SRAM mag ich überhaupt nicht. Weder am MTB noch am RR Campagnolo wird bei Trek soweit ich weiss generell nicht verbaut. Von daher bleibt es bei Shimano

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für einen leichten LRS geben, der höher baut, aber der mich nicht gleich in den Ruin treibt?

EDIT: Der Tacho kommt übrigens noch weg. Ich steig da auf einen Bontrager um, der mit dem ANT+ System direkt im Rahmen integriert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @lupusbhg: Ich wage mal die These, dass ein Profi das fährt, was ihm vorgesetzt wird. Und wenn der Bock 10kg wiegt.



Deswegen sagte ich ja das:



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (oder von Shimano gesponsert wird)



Wenn ich das Zeug kriege, wäre mir das auch herzlich egal, da sich die Topgruppen von der Performance sicher nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> ... Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für einen leichten LRS geben, der höher baut, aber der mich nicht gleich in den Ruin treibt?


Preislicher Rahmen? Profilhöhe?


----------



## Thaddel (12. Februar 2012)

Bei der Profilhöhe dachte ich so an ca. 40mm Und Preislich so um die 850 Euro


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

Wie wär's mit Reynolds Attack? Ist halt Vollcarbon...

Vuelta - für Sparsame: http://www.vuelta-germany.com/aktion/aktion/aktion/28_zoll_racetec_rennrad_schwarz-id-12.htm

Mavic Cosmic Pro: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Mavic Cosmic Pro
Die Optik muss man allerdings mögen.


----------



## Thaddel (12. Februar 2012)

Der Reynolds Assault gefÃ¤llt mirâ¦ Zwar etwas teurer als die 850, wÃ¼rde optisch aber perfekt passen. Werd den auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl aufnehmen. Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Linksâ¦


----------



## SCOTT BoD (12. Februar 2012)

moin,
sehr sehr schickes giant 
und zu deiner aussage ...
ich komme mit sram auch nicht klar weder mtb noch rennrad... irgendwie anderer schaltvorgang und campa find ich zwar lecker aber bin erst einmal kurz die campa shifter/sti's gefahren und fands bissl "wackelig" oder gar "klapperig"
aber thema shimano vs. sram vs. campa ist und bleibt ien glaubens- und geschmackskrieg und wird immer eine neverending-story werden.
ein verfechter der italiener wird niemals zugeben das campa schlechter wei shimano oder sram ist...  und umgedreht logsich genauso...



Thaddel schrieb:


> SRAM mag ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Weder am MTB noch am RRâ¦ Campagnolo wird bei Trek soweit ich weiss generell nicht verbaut. Von daher bleibt es bei Shimanoâ¦


----------



## Thaddel (12. Februar 2012)

Ãhm, also meines ist kein Giant, sondern ein Trek Madone 5.2â¦  Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?



> ein verfechter der italiener wird niemals zugeben das campa schlechter wei shimano oder sram ist...  und umgedreht logsich genauso...



Sicher richtigâ¦  Bei mir war halt die Ultegragruppe vorinstalliert. Und bei Shimano hab ich halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie nicht unbedingt die leichtesten Teile haben, aber dafÃ¼r die sorglosesten. 

Campagnolo hatte ich vor Urzeiten mal an einem Carrera Rennrad, und zwar glaube ich eine Chorus. Muss sagen, dass mir die damals sehr gefallen hat. Auch deswegen, weil die ZÃ¼ge einfach sauberer verlegt waren, als damals noch bei Shimano, wo alle ZÃ¼ge aussen lagen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (12. Februar 2012)

ja.... giant - trek ... opel - vw .... ferrari - porsche... alles dasselbe...
und ausserdem nicht das was ich sag (oder schreib) mein ich sondern daswas ich denke ((
...
shimano ist aber doch nur paar gramm schwerer...
da spuckste vor der runde nicht in die hände sondern auf dem boden und schon haste das plus an gewicht eingespart! (


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ja.... giant - trek ... opel - vw .... ferrari - porsche... alles dasselbe...


Egal. Hauptsache Italien. 
Aber Campa ist nicht wackelig, das möchte ich hier festgehalten wissen!!! 

Reynolds Assault ist natürlich auch genehmigt. Die günstigeren Laufradsätze von Reynolds haben zwar etwas billigere Naben (KT anstatt DT Swiss), aber die Dinger sind wirklich brauchbar. Nur für stundenlange Bergabfahrten würde ich keine Vollcarbonlaufräder nehmen und auf Alu setzen. Ansonsten...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gewicht ist zum Glück nicht alles. Selbst die Profis scheiXXen drauf.
> Mir persönlich ist die Optik tausendmal wichtiger, als 100g mehr oder weniger.



Auch deshalb fahre ich Sram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (12. Februar 2012)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> 42 Gramm Unterschied machen Shimano "sackschwer"??


Genau.
Paar Gramm sparen und nachn ersten Verschleißteilwechsel auf Shimano wechseln, weil Sram die 10-fach Teile vor lauter Leichtbau nicht hinkriegt.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> ja.... giant - trek ... opel - vw .... ferrari - porsche... alles dasselbe...
> und ausserdem nicht das was ich sag (oder schreib) mein ich sondern daswas ich denke ((
> ...
> shimano ist aber doch nur paar gramm schwerer...
> da spuckste vor der runde nicht in die hände sondern auf dem boden und schon haste das plus an gewicht eingespart! (



Nene, hier geht es um Zentner!


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

Invasion der rr-news-Leute.


----------



## Thaddel (12. Februar 2012)

> Nur für stundenlange Bergabfahrten würde ich keine Vollcarbonlaufräder nehmen und auf Alu setzen. Ansonsten...



Meinst du wegen der Temperatur, welche durch das ständige Bremsen verursacht wird? Oder einfach nur wegen der Abnutzung?


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2012)

Wegen der schlechteren Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Carbon. Die Hitze bleibt hauptsächlich in der Flanke und verteilt sich nicht - wie bei Alufelgen - über die ganze Felge.
Die Abnutzung ist bei Carbon mittlerweile kein großes Thema mehr. Zumindest nicht bei Felgen, die nicht aufs letzte Zehntelgramm ausgereizt sind.


----------



## Thaddel (13. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke. Ich bin eher der Flachlandfahrer, von daher sollte das nicht so ein Problem sein. Aber dennoch gut, dass du darauf hingewiesen hastâ¦


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Februar 2012)

Keine Ursache.
Bin ich auch.  Ich habe die Attacks jetzt seit einer Saison drauf und nutze sie als Allround-LRS (also für täglich, Training und Ausfahrten). Bis auf das Nassbremsverhalten (wie bei allen Felgen mit Carbonbremsflanke) ein absoluter Sorglos-LRS. Und das wird bei den Assaults nicht anders sein, nach dem, was man so liest.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Invasion der rr-news-Leute.



Ich glaube das hier zuerst angemeldet war...


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Februar 2012)

WAAAAS?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> WAAAAS?!



Ich weiß, skandalöses Verhalten!


----------



## BontragerTom (13. Februar 2012)

Wieso sollte man keine campa an ein Trek schrauben? Erlaubt ist, was gefällt!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Februar 2012)

Hat doch hoffentlich keiner behauptet, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hat doch hoffentlich keiner behauptet, oder?



Doch, doch, ich habe es genau gehört!

Mir ist es persönlich Sch...egal was sich wer ans Bike schraubt. Ich für meinen Teil fahre auf die Sram-Gruppen ab und bin auch schon ganz heiß auf die 2013er Red!


----------



## Someone84 (13. Februar 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das centurion hat vorne soviele zähne an den kettenblätter wie ich inkl kasetten-gesamtzähnezahl plus kettenblätter nicht annähernd hin bekomme.
> wahnsinn
> da ist ja das mittlere schon 44 zähne oder??
> sieht nach sau krasser übersetzung aus!
> ...



Thx. ist nur 52-42-30 mit ner 12-25er Kassette, find ich gar nicht mal so unpraktisch (bis auf das winzige 30er). Sieht vll. wegen dem (zu) kleinen Rahmen so riesig aus. 
Die Kette ist übrigens erst nach 2 Kettenrissen und deren Unterwegsreparaturen so kurz, falls sich jemand wundert.

@ohneworte: Mir würde ja auch schon ne Forcegruppe genügen. Aber Hauptsache, mit einer ehrlichen mechanischen Verbindung und nix Elektronisches


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

Someone84 schrieb:


> Thx. ist nur 52-42-30 mit ner 12-25er Kassette, find ich gar nicht mal so unpraktisch (bis auf das winzige 30er). Sieht vll. wegen dem (zu) kleinen Rahmen so riesig aus.
> Die Kette ist übrigens erst nach 2 Kettenrissen und deren Unterwegsreparaturen so kurz, falls sich jemand wundert.
> 
> @ohneworte: Mir würde ja auch schon ne Forcegruppe genügen. Aber Hauptsache, mit einer ehrlichen mechanischen Verbindung und nix Elektronisches



Die habe ich auch im Einsatz, siehe Post #885 in diesem Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananaspit (14. Februar 2012)

ich stells mal hier rein - auch auf die Gefahr hin, von den RennradFreaks
ein aufn Deckel zu bekommen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1060949


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein, dass du die Stütze falsch rum montiert hast...?


----------



## bananaspit (14. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du die Stütze falsch rum montiert hast...?


 
jep - gut gesehen. Ich brauche aufgrund meiner Körperabmessungen
einen großen Rahmen (Reach,...) - allerdings habe ich dann nicht mehr genug Druck auf dem Pedal gehabt. Fürn massgefertigten Rahmen bin ich zu geizig - deswegen diese Lösung (jetzt ist die Kniemitte auch wieder im Lot zur Pedalachse)


----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2012)

Äh, wenn du den Sattel aber wieder paar Zentimeter nach vorne schiebst, ist doch dein Reach wieder verkürzt ?!


----------



## bananaspit (14. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Äh, wenn du den Sattel aber wieder paar Zentimeter nach vorne schiebst, ist doch dein Reach wieder verkürzt ?!


 
Nein, der Reach passt jetzt - der Vorbau wurde getauscht auf 110:


----------



## F4B1 (14. Februar 2012)

Bis auf das gemurxe mit der Sattelstütze sogar mal ein recht schickes Fitnessrad.
So siehts irgendwie aus als wärst du Triathlet.


----------



## bananaspit (14. Februar 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Bis auf das gemurxe mit der Sattelstütze sogar mal ein recht schickes Fitnessrad.
> So siehts irgendwie aus als wärst du Triathlet.


 

edit: war gerade mal im Keller und hab "rumgeschoben" - ne gerade Stütze müsste auch noch passen 
Hat da Jemand was Leichtes in 27,2mm??


----------



## Thaddel (14. Februar 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man keine campa an ein Trek schrauben? Erlaubt ist, was gefällt!



Beim Project One steht Campagnolo sogar bei Trek zur Auswahl


----------



## BontragerTom (16. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Nein, der Reach passt jetzt - der Vorbau wurde getauscht auf 110:



Eine Stütze ohne Versatz und ein kürzerer Vorbau würden dem Rad besser stehen.


----------



## BontragerTom (16. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hat doch hoffentlich keiner behauptet, oder?



mir war so als schrub das einer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Nein, der Reach passt jetzt - der Vorbau wurde getauscht auf 110:




das ist ein aprilscherz, oder?


----------



## bananaspit (16. Februar 2012)

_


----------



## 0624ts (16. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Nein, der Reach passt jetzt - der Vorbau wurde getauscht auf 110:



 ich krieg Augenkrebs


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

0624ts schrieb:


> ich krieg Augenkrebs



Dann kannst Dir das glücklicherweise nicht mehr anschauen!


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Februar 2012)

Könnt Ihr bitte mal aufören, diese Scheißgurke hier immer weiter zu kopieren!


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

OK, da sich hier wohl mehrere Leute an meinem Rad stören, nehme ich die Fotos wieder raus. Komisches Völkchen ...


----------



## Northern lite (17. Februar 2012)

JAAA!!! mach bitte!!!!


----------



## muellema (17. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> OK, da sich hier wohl mehrere Leute an meinem Rad stören, nehme ich die Fotos wieder raus. Komisches Völkchen ...



Ist halt kein Rennrad und die Sattelstütze ist total shice


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

muellema schrieb:


> Ist halt kein Rennrad und die Sattelstütze ist total shice


 
Kein Problem - hab alle Bilder gelöscht. Ich war nur ein wenig überrascht, da ich sonst nur mit toleranteren Menschen zu tun habe.
Sorry, falls sich Jemand auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (17. Februar 2012)

Sind die Menschen wirklich tolerant oder bist du denen einfach nur sch....egal? 
Man kann sich da ja schnell täuschen.


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Sind die Menschen wirklich tolerant oder bist du denen einfach nur sch....egal?
> Man kann sich da ja schnell täuschen.


 
Ich leite gerade ein Projekt in Würzburg. Wir können uns ja mal treffen und dann machst Du Dir selbst ein Eindruck


----------



## muellema (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dein Rad hier einstellst musst Du mit ehrlichem Feedback rechnen. Der thread heißt "zeigt her eure Rennräder" und nicht "zeigt her Eure Speedbikes mit technisch fragwürdig montierten Sattelstützen ". Von daher geht es jetzt nicht um Toleranz oder nicht sondern um ein technisch sinnloses Konstrukt.


----------



## froride (17. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Ich leite gerade ein Projekt in Würzburg. Wir können uns ja mal treffen und dann machst Du Dir selbst ein Eindruck



Ich bin aber gerade in Barcelona.
Aber eigentlich wollte ich dich eh nur betrollen und da du ja die Bilder rausgenommen hast, musste ich mir eben einen andern Grund suchen.


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

muellema schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Rad hier einstellst musst Du mit ehrlichem Feedback rechnen. Der thread heißt "zeigt her eure Rennräder" und nicht "zeigt her Eure Speedbikes mit technisch fragwürdig montierten Sattelstützen ". Von daher geht es jetzt nicht um Toleranz oder nicht sondern um ein technisch sinnloses Konstrukt.


 
Ich habe kein Problem mit sachlicher Kritik. Ich habe Eure Reaktion aufgegriffen und sogar die "tech. Fragwürdigkeit" abgestellt. Aber wenn ich nur "Augenkrebs", "Scheißgurke" ... höre, dann hat das Nichts mit einer tech. Diskussion zu tun.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Februar 2012)

Stehste doch drüber, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Stehste doch drüber, oder?


 
Hast Recht, Micha! Ich komm lieber wieder zu Euch rüber ...


----------



## corfrimor (17. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Stehste doch drüber, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Hast Recht, Micha! Ich komm lieber wieder zu Euch rüber ...



Ich fand das als Fitnessrad gar nicht so übel bis auf die Sattelstützmontage. Ansonsten sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht jeden und alles und vor allen Dingen sich selbst nicht so Ernst nehmen.


----------



## bananaspit (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, da hast Du wohl Recht. In einem Forum kommen halt Äußerungen auch sehr oft falsch rüber. Von Tonfall, Mimik und Gefühlen ganz zu Schweigen ... Sind halt die Grenzen solcher Communities - ich möchte Sie trotzdem nicht missen


----------



## altamann (18. Februar 2012)

Ich fange einfach mal ein neues Thema an.
Habe meinen Krankenschein dazu benutzt, mein "Schätzchen" wieder Frühlingsfitt zu machen.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## A-Zippo (18. Februar 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


neu, und nur probegefahren, wird noch verfeinert... also keine Sprüche über Sattel


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2012)

Nicht über den Sattel, aber den Hosenschutzring an der Kurbel kannste gerne abmontieren, genauso wie die Schutzscheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen. Ach, und Schutzbleche stünden ihm gut zu Gesicht. Dafür war's ja auch gedacht, als es gebaut wurde.


----------



## A-Zippo (18. Februar 2012)

Wird ein SSP.....  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566198  musst mal bissel scrollen.... 

aber auch so wie es momentan steht find ich es nicht hässlich.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (18. Februar 2012)

moin,
das weiße canyon ist sehr schön.
auch wenn mir jaweisse räder nicht so taugen - das gefällt 

und das grüne (apfel-metal-lack) alteschule renner ist der hammer!!
und die specihenschutzscheibe aus blech (!! kein plaste !!) gehört da wohl aus nostalgischen gründen dazu.
schön find ic hauch das ketten- und sitzstrebe ein rohr ist - ich trau mich mal zu sagen ... ähnlih wei bei yeti ... - hehe...
grüsse pascal


----------



## A-Zippo (18. Februar 2012)

klasse, klasse, jetzt bekomme ich einen Gewissenkonflikt es umzubauen... finds eigentlich auch viel zu schade zum umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte, der Fixiehype wÃ¤re endlich mal vorbei...
Lass wenigstens die ZugÃ¶sen und -gegenhalter dran, damit man das Pony auch wieder in den Normalzustand zurÃ¼ckversetzen kann.
Und wie gesagt - ohne Schutzbleche sieht das Rad sehr merkwÃ¼rdig aus. Der Abstand vom Sattelrohr zum Hinterrad ist einfach zu groÃ. Mach feste Schutzbleche ran und gut is.

â¬dit: Ach, man kann dich noch umstimmen? Das ist fein! 
Lass es so, wie es ist. Schutzbleche ran, Hosenschutzring und Kassettenschutzscheibe weg und BremszÃ¼ge hinter den Lenker, dann ist es fahrbereit.


----------



## A-Zippo (18. Februar 2012)

ne ne... ich bin durch und durch Ein(zel)gänger.. aber ist wirklich zu schade zum umbauen, glaub ich werd ihn einen würdigen neuen Besitzer suchen. Hab da noch ein Triathlon mit verbogener Gabel.. werd das wohl eingängig umbauen. Grüsse Zippo


Nase du   Ich beklage hier öffentlich das Aussterben des großen Kettenblattes und die Verweichlichung der Jugend durch: 1. Federweg. 2. verstellbare Sattelstützen. 3. Bikeparks.

so ein Zitat aber zig Gänge fahren müssen *ggg*


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2012)

So is brav. Vor dem Verkauf bitte noch die Bremszüge hinter den Lenker verlegen. Das gehört so und macht dich als Verkäufer glaubwürdiger.


----------



## JM87 (21. Februar 2012)

Hier mein Neues:


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Februar 2012)

Gewöhnungsbedürftige Vorbau-Spacerturm-Geschichte, aber Rücken bleibt Rücken.
Die Aksiums machen einen netten Farbtupfer. Mir gefällts.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

Schöner günstiger Einstieg in die Welt der Carbonrenner!


----------



## JM87 (21. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt mit dem Vorbau werd ihn wohl auch umdrehen


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Februar 2012)

Umdrehen sähe noch blöder aus, weil du erst aufspacerst und dann mit dem Vorbau wieder runter gehst. Lieber einen Vorbau mit 6-7° montieren. Aber fahr erst mal und versuch dir ein Gefühl für die Sitzposition anzueignen.


----------



## JM87 (21. Februar 2012)

Oh ok hmm hatte mir vielleicht überlegt nen wcs   vorbau in weiss + sattelstütze zu.kaufen dann kann ich ihn ja mit 6-7 Grad nehmen . Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbot (21. Februar 2012)

Die Stütze würde ich in 12K nehemen. 
Mit weissem Vorbau wär ich einverstanden


----------



## JM87 (21. Februar 2012)

Hmm ja Vorbau in weiss ist glaub ich ganz schick und passt


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Februar 2012)

Icke ooch.


----------



## JM87 (21. Februar 2012)

Nur Sattelstüze ist halt die Frage


----------



## pug304 (23. Februar 2012)

sieht ja fast aus wie meins -nur ist mein Gigadrive noch nicht ganz fertig. Weisser Vorbau und weisser Lenker, schwarze Stütze und schwarzer Sattel.

Der Rahmen ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nur für den Einstieg geeignet, mit ca. 1000gr sogar für einen sehr guten Aufbau. Mein Renner wird mit komplett Force auf ca. 7kg fahrfertig kommen.

ich wollte es ja erst posten wenn es fertig ist ... aber dass man mal die Farbkombis vergleichen kann.


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Februar 2012)

Naja, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass Rennradeln das Richtige ist, dann ist doch jeder Rahmen recht - auch wenn er 5.000 EUR kosten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JM87 (23. Februar 2012)

Schick schick dein Rad sieht gut aus  und 7 kg ist ja mal ein Wort


----------



## pug304 (23. Februar 2012)

danke danke! Aber Deins ist ja auch aus dem gleichen Stall. Die SRAM Force ist ideal fürs Tuning, die Ritchey Parts tragen auch dazu bei. Selbst bei dem sackschweren Ksyrium Elite...


----------



## JM87 (23. Februar 2012)

Hmm ja die Ritchey teile machen nen schlanken.Fuss  werd meins denk ich auch mit wcs Teile ausstatten


----------



## DaKe (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem RR ! Hinterreifen wird natürlich auch noch gewechselt !

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Februar 2012)

Ganz schön... rot. 
Für meinen Geschmack solltest du eher den Vorderreifen wechseln. Und der Lenker passt dir so? Ich täte ihn ein Stück nach unten drehen.

Ach, und ich glaube, der Rollentrainer ist falsch rum eingespannt. Die Rolle sollte hinten sein. Guckstu.

Aber ansich schon nicht so ganz hässlich.


----------



## Katinka87 (24. Februar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Nur Sattelstüze ist halt die Frage



Sattelstütze in weiss? Würd ich nicht machen...der Rahmen geht so schön in die schwarze über  Den schwarzen Vorbau find ich eig.auch ok...Spacer sind ja auch schwarz...oder müsstest auch weiße drunter setzen?! Und setzt son Akzent zu den schwarzen gummis und das schwarz/carbon der Gabel.

LG


----------



## JM87 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja da hast du recht  ich bin davon auch mittlerweile abgekommen . Ich glaube das ich einfach den Vorbau gegen nen schwarzen wcs tausche und die Sattelstütze auch


----------



## DaKe (24. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ganz schön... rot.
> Für meinen Geschmack solltest du eher den Vorderreifen wechseln. Und der Lenker passt dir so? Ich täte ihn ein Stück nach unten drehen.
> 
> Ach, und ich glaube, der Rollentrainer ist falsch rum eingespannt. Die Rolle sollte hinten sein. Guckstu.
> ...



Hallo

Danke für den Tipp mit der Rolle ! Jetzt erklärt sich mir sooo einiges !!!
Nein Nein Ich wollte die roten Reifen haben !Und ich liebe Rot- weiße Räder  Habe extra den super Conti dafür runter geschmissen Ja der Lenker muss noch gekippt werden ! habe das Rad erst neu-gebraucht ! Bin eigentlich MTB Fahrer ! Muss erstmal auf die Straße damit dann kommt die feineinstellung

Gut das es das Forum gibt (Rolle *grübel*)

Danke

DaKe


----------



## Katinka87 (24. Februar 2012)

ok cool,sieht echt besser aus  ritchey hab ich auch 
Ansonsten schönes Bike!...bin auch ma en centurion carbon renner im tl gefahren, war schon lustig


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Februar 2012)

@DaKe: Na dann viel Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JM87 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo hab noch ne Frage an euch auf meinem Rennrad sind Reifen der Marke Maxxis  Xenith , hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Reifen, taugen Sie was ?Konnte nicht wirklich viel dazu im Internet finden.
Danke gruß


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Februar 2012)

Fahr sie doch einfach!

Als ob es für die Fahrbarkeit von Reifen Meinungen Fremder braucht


----------



## JM87 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja das werde ich auch hab halt noch vom Rennradfahren keine Ahnung .


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Februar 2012)

Maxxis ist der größte Reifenhersteller weltweit. So verkehrt können die wohl nicht liegen. Wenn er nicht runtergefahren, plattgelagert oder porös ist, warum solltest du den nicht fahren können? Testen und berichten.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Maxxis ist im Rennradreifenmarkt in Deutschland fast nicht existent. Von daher bitte wirklich mal berichten!


----------



## JM87 (24. Februar 2012)

Ok werde ich tun .


----------



## Katinka87 (25. Februar 2012)

kenn die auch nur ausm mtb/cross sport


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Februar 2012)

MTB, Cross, Auto, Motorrad, ...


----------



## Katinka87 (25. Februar 2012)

....Kart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (28. Februar 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Das kann ich glauben!!
> 
> Kannst das Rad mal von der "richtigen" Seite bebildern? Danke
> 
> Viel Spass damit!



Hat etwas gedauert...

Aktueller Zustand.

Die Giant Decals habe ich anfertigen lassen. der Farbton past zu 95%.







Hoffentlich wird das wetter bald mal besser, bin derzeit nur aufm Zweitrenner unterwegs.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Februar 2012)

Wart mal das Wochenende ab. 
Wenn das fette Steuerrohr nicht wäre, dann gäb's 5/5 Sternen.


----------



## swift daddy (29. Februar 2012)

die Kurbel passt meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht ... ansonsten natürlich ne Rakete


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. März 2012)

Dann will ich meine auch mal zeigen.

Die schicke Französin für die Stadt (Peugeot PH12)




Die rassige Italienerin für die Langstrecke (Bianchi Rekord 910)




Und die schnittige Amerikanerin zum Zeitfahren (Cannondale R3000 CAAD4 Aero Lenkbereich wird noch angepasst)


----------



## Katinka87 (1. März 2012)

das cannondale, schick! 
...die style kommt mir iwie bekannt vor


----------



## chem (1. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Profis, wie schnell gewöhnt man sich an die ich nenn sie mal "Rahmenschaltung" wie z.B. beim Bianchi von Tobstar zu sehen.

Edit: sorry, Profis klingt doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (1. März 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein Profi aber mein Renner hat auch die Schalthebel am Rahmen. Ich finde es super und nix woran man sich gewöhnen muss. Das geht ganz easy.


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. März 2012)

Das mit der Gewöhnung geht eigentlich ziemlich schnell. Wenn Du schon sicher nach der Trinkflasche greifen kannst, kannst Du auch Rahmenschalthebel benutzen Wenn Sie mit Rasterung sind (wie am Bianchi) ist es eh relativ einfach. Am Peugeot sind welche ohne montiert, da dauerte es ein wenig länger den richtigen Gang zu treffen, aber es funzt jetzt sogar mit 9fach.
Ich glaube, ich habe etwa 2 Ausfahrten gebraucht. um damit sicher umzugehen. Hat auch nen Trainingseffekt, weil man nicht mehr so oft schaltet bzw. im Wiegetritt nicht schalten kann.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. März 2012)

das schwarz/orange/rot/dunkelgelb-farbene c'dale ist echt mehr wie gut!
sehr genial die farbkombi!


----------



## gehwegschleiche (2. März 2012)

Hier nun mein kleines Projekt.....
Pedale hab ich schon in weiss.....
Sattel kommt noch neu.....
Decken sollen noch in orange oder gelb.....


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2012)

Mach keine farbigen Reifen. Das wäre eindeutig zu viel und sieht - wenn man mehr als 20km pro Woche fährt - schnell dreckig aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2012)

Und diese Schaftverlängerung da unter'm Vorbau bleibt?


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und diese Schaftverlängerung da unter'm Vorbau bleibt?



Schaftverlängerung = häßlichstes Fahrradteil ever !


----------



## Tobstar23 (2. März 2012)

Schaftverlängerung ist echt nicht schön, aber manchmal notwendig. Kommt bei meinem Cannondale aber noch weg mit dem Umbau zum Triathlonrad. Hab zum Glück noch ne zweite Gabel. Jemand Interesse an ner schwarz-roten Cannondale-Gabel aus dem Anfang des letzten Jahrzehnts mit relativ langem Schaft?
Und zu den farbigen Reifen: Meine Ultremos auf dem Bianchi waren nach 7 Runden aufm Nürburgring immer noch rot. Und die orangenen Vittorias auf dem Peugeot machen auch immer noch nen guten Eindruck trotz Schmutz. Ich würd für das Orbea Ultremos mit farbiger Schrift nehmen.


----------



## MrFaker (2. März 2012)

muellema schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Ambiente dem Rad total unwürdig



so besser?


----------



## k.nickl (2. März 2012)

Nein, noch immer nicht.
Das Teil muss groß inszeniert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (2. März 2012)

So heute mal wieder aus dem Schuppen geholt ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2012)

Auch wenns ein scharfes Teil ist - den Sattel finde ich too much. Insgesamt aber ein richtiges Schmuckstück!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (2. März 2012)

bianchi ist top 
wobei wenn man sichs mal ohne bild vorstellt kann man kaum glauben das bianchi-blau/grün/türkis-farben so gut zu dem knallrot passt!
sieht echt sau hammer aus!
aber was ist das für "vorbau" ist ja ne halbe oberrohr-verlängerung zum tandem ... ein 130er??wahnsinn.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar kleine Änderungen bei mir: Semi-aero Laufräder mit 30mm Felgen, neue Reifen, neuer Flaschenhalter, der nächste Sattelstützen-Versuch und reumütige Rückkehr zum alten Sattel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Hab mal kurz ´ne Frage an euch, die SuFU hat mir nichts gebracht.. 

Bin eher der MTB-Schrauber und weiß gerade RR-technisch nicht weiter:

Habe mir einen Satz TRP-Bremsen für mein Renner gekauft und dort liegen 4 Zahnscheiben mit je 2mm Stärke bei. Außerdem noch die 2 Hülsenmuttern.

-> Die kurze Mutter für hinten, die lange Mutter für vorne, richtig?
-> ABER wohin mit den 4 Scheiben? Müssen die unbedingt unter die Bremse oder nur ggf. zum ausspacern?

Danke im voraus!

Gruß TT


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> so besser?



Richtig gut!


----------



## froride (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz ´ne Frage an euch, die SuFU hat mir nichts gebracht..
> 
> Bin eher der MTB-Schrauber und weiß gerade RR-technisch nicht weiter:
> 
> ...





Lang ist vorne, kurz hinten. Sowohl bei den Hülsen als auch bei den Bolzen an den Bremsen. Je eine Zahnscheibe zwischen Bremse und Rahmen/Gabel damit sich nix verdreht. Zwei Zahnscheiben ins Ersatzteillager.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Danke dir!!!


----------



## Ianus (3. März 2012)

Herrlich wars heute.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Ich sehe nichts.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sehe nichts.



Bildschirm auf "off" ??   

DU bist auch überall.....


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Ein Wunder, ein Wunder! Jetzt sehe ich es auch das schöne Stück!


----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz ´ne Frage an euch, die SuFU hat mir nichts gebracht..
> 
> Bin eher der MTB-Schrauber und weiß gerade RR-technisch nicht weiter:
> 
> ...


Zu den Zahnscheiben wurde ja schon richtig geschrieben, wie das funktioniert. Was die langen Muttern betrifft, kommt es auf den Hinterbau an. Ich musste mir für mein Somec ne extralange Mutter nachordern, weil der Hinterbau etwas tiefer ist, als normal.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Zu den Zahnscheiben wurde ja schon richtig geschrieben, wie das funktioniert. Was die langen Muttern betrifft, kommt es auf den Hinterbau an. Ich musste mir für mein Somec ne extralange Mutter nachordern, weil der Hinterbau etwas tiefer ist, als normal.



Was Du wieder für einen komischen Kram fährst.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. März 2012)

Ist aber gar nicht so selten, wie man so liest. Die Dedacciai-Carbonhinterbauten und die, die so ähnlich geformt sind, sind alle zu weit, um die Standardmutter zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2012)

Ist beim Carbonhinterbau meines Colnago genauso.


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2012)

Wer einen Käufer für ein neues Venge MacLaren weiß, bitte gerne melden !

Rahmengröße wäre 58cm (Ausstattung: DuraAce Di2, Zipp Laufräder, S-Works Kurbeln, ee Cycleworks Bremsen)


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

Cooles Bike!


----------



## Al_Borland (5. März 2012)

Da hätte ich doch gerne erst mal ein selbst geschossenes Foto gesehen.


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2012)

Es ist doch nicht meins...leider ! Ich kann eines vermitteln.
Ich konnte bisher nur ein S-Works Venge mit Super Record aufbauen, das war schon der Hammer.


----------



## Ianus (5. März 2012)

Ein grottenhäßliches Teil......


----------



## Al_Borland (5. März 2012)

Wir beide sind nicht alleine mit der Ansicht. Unförmig triffts IMHO ganz gut.


----------



## cluso (5. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> so besser?





Krasses Geschoss.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2012)

Das S-Works erinnert mich irgendwie an diese unsagbar hässlichen Cervelo-Teile. Sauteuer, technisch sicher top, aber optisch total Panne. Das Cannondale zeigt, wie es anders geht.


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2012)

Dann hast du wohl noch keines live gesehen, ansonsten wie immer Gayschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfhamburg (6. März 2012)

Anbei mein Traumrad. Spacerturm verschwindet noch nach den ersten Fahrten. Laufräder sind für Triathlon - im Alltag und Radrennen dezentere Ksyrium Elite.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073710


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ansonsten wie immer Gayschmacksache.



Eh klar. Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten und alle Meinungen sind subjektiv. Das versteht sich auch, wenn es nicht extra dabei steht. 

Das über mit verlinkte bestätigt mich nur in meiner Meinung.


----------



## k.nickl (6. März 2012)

Meine blaue Alphaltrakete:




Danke an Scott für die Pumpe


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2012)

Bis auf die Pumpe (die geht auch in die Trikottasche) find' ich's ziemlich gut.


----------



## MrFaker (6. März 2012)

weil ich der meinung bin, dass die serienmäsigen armschalen an meinem TT nicht zu meinen unterarmen passen und extrem schwer sind, habe ich mir "einfach" neue leicht veränderte (form, neigung und größe) gebacken.

ca. 100gr. gespart - kosten 0 euro  gutes geschäft oder? sind erst einmal 2 prototypen (klein und originale form in carbon).

ich finde das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, ich benötige nur noch eine dünne aber auch gut gepolstere auflage, da wurde ich noch nicht fündig. ca 5mm hoch darf es sein, wer etwas weiß bitte melden. erster gedanke war "moosgummiartig".


----------



## Al_Borland (6. März 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Meine blaue Alphaltrakete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finds auch schick. Nur der Sattel kommt mir bisschen steil vor. Aber wenn du so fahren kannst... 

â¬dit: HA!!! Doch noch was gefunden. Die Reifenlogos sind nicht am Ventil ausgerichtet.


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

@chris^^ tena lady extra plus ...gibts glaub ich auch in schwarz...extrem leicht...


----------



## MrFaker (7. März 2012)

zu weich


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

oh schade, haette bestimmt gut ausgesehn  ansonsten maeusespeck...daempft gut, sehr leicht  ...und schmeckt ....oder geh dochma einfach zu obi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. März 2012)

das trek ist fein 
vorallem wegen der pumpe ((;

@chrissrm6 schöne backarbeiten aber net bissl spät dran mit plätzle backen?
würden sich mit zuckerlglasur und buntestreussel sicher gut unterm weih.baum machen (


----------



## k.nickl (7. März 2012)

Danke für das Feedback:
Die Ventilkappen wurden bereits ausgerichtet. Pumpe bleibt 



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ca 5mm hoch darf es sein, wer etwas weiß bitte melden. erster gedanke war "moosgummiartig".


Wie wäre es mit Neopren? Das Moosgummit _könnte _sich unangenehm ansaugen.
Zur not: Pampers.


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback:
> Die Ventilkappen wurden bereits ausgerichtet. Pumpe bleibt
> 
> 
> ...



^^ auch jut  oder die einlagen vom push up seiner freundin...schulterpolster wär auch noch was


----------



## Al_Borland (7. März 2012)

Tausendtittenfolie...


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Es will immer bei mir sein


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

crank ^^ was ist das grüne da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Um mein Bett herum liegen 4 regulierbare LED leisten


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

auch crank 

warum?


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Ich stehe auf indirekte Beleuchtung und wenn man morgens kein grelles Licht mag, ist das optimal  Manchmal stell ich die Farbe nach meinem Gemütszustand ein. Grün bedeutet: Mir gehts gut


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

blau...mir is schlecht, un rot....ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Rot gibts nur wenn Frauen da sind


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

ja ok^^ aber wieso rote flaschenhalter?


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Ich habe einen roten Helm und wollte farblich passende Highlights am Bike  Eventuell kommen aber irgendwann schwarze dran...


----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

ja jut...oder weiß käme auch gut


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Es will immer bei mir sein



Lass mich raten, Du verbringst Deine Nächte ohne regelmäßige weibliche Gesellschaft?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> crank ^^ *was ist das grüne da*?





Katinka87 schrieb:


> auch crank
> 
> *warum?*





Katinka87 schrieb:


> ja ok^^ *aber wieso rote *flaschenhalter?





Katinka87 schrieb:


> ja jut...*oder weiß käme auch gut*




Typisch Frau!!   

Btw, Bornheim bei FFM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (7. März 2012)

ja isso ^^ wollt dem jung ja nur meine meinung näher bringen...find weiße flaschenhalter immer noch cool  und die laser show is auch cool, besser als so ne nachttischlampe  

ffm? nee, kennste kölle


----------



## Carnologe (8. März 2012)

In Bornheim war ich sogar schon mal  Habt ihr als Autokennzeichen nicht "BM"? Insgeheim als "Bereifte Mörder" bekannt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> ffm? nee, kennste kölle



Ja, klaro!  

Dachte nur, weil Bornheim gibt´s auch bei FFM.

Grüße


----------



## MrFaker (8. März 2012)

loge lass dir von ihr nichts einreden, die soll mal mit uns fahren.

aber mit den flaschenhalter hat sie ja recht, habe gleich gesagt das wird nichts


----------



## nickme (8. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> In Bornheim war ich sogar schon mal  Habt ihr als Autokennzeichen nicht "BM"? Insgeheim als "Bereifte Mörder" bekannt


Nein,

dieses Bornheim läuft unter SU = Sau unterwegs oder Suche Unfall.


----------



## Carnologe (8. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> l
> aber mit den flaschenhalter hat sie ja recht, habe gleich gesagt das wird nichts



Fall Du mir auch noch in den Rücken


----------



## Katinka87 (8. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> In Bornheim war ich sogar schon mal  Habt ihr als Autokennzeichen nicht "BM"? Insgeheim als "Bereifte Mörder" bekannt




 nä^^ das sind die bergheimer....bornheim hat SU^^


----------



## Katinka87 (8. März 2012)

oh gott du kommst aus ludwigshafen, da kommt die dani auch her


----------



## MrFaker (8. März 2012)

kein echtler LU`ler (hässlichste stadt deutschlands) aber fast, ein pfälzer ist er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (8. März 2012)

Mit Dani meinst Du aber nicht die Katzenberger, oder? Eine Schande für ganz Deutschland!


----------



## Katinka87 (8. März 2012)

genau die  ^^  http://www.ladystar-schuhe.de/
voll die coolen schuhe hat die -.-


----------



## holgi601 (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
nach Jahren der Radlosigkeit gab es mal wieder was "neues"!


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

holgi601 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach Jahren der Radlosigkeit gab es mal wieder was "neues"!



Du hast Dir aber erst einmal dafür einen "Klassiker" angeschafft.


----------



## holgi601 (8. März 2012)

Stimmt! ist zwar kein echtes Koga, aber ein sehr schön verarbeiterter, muffenloser Stahlrahmen. Leider hat er schon ein paar Beulen, was bei Stahl zum Glück nicht so wild ist!


----------



## Deleted 33425 (9. März 2012)

hier mal mein Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (9. März 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

Mir auch!


----------



## hexxagon (9. März 2012)




----------



## Katinka87 (9. März 2012)

voll schick das kuota...mag diesen aero-rahmen voll


----------



## MrFaker (9. März 2012)

an wollmit das ritzelverhältnis verstehe ich nicht. du fährst vorne 3fach und hinten 11-23/25? wozu, was hat das für einen sinn?


----------



## carofem (9. März 2012)

@chrisRM6: Was gibts da nicht zu verstehn? Ich hab auch 3/fach und fahr hinten 12-27 .


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

carofem schrieb:


> @chrisRM6: Was gibts da nicht zu verstehn? Ich hab auch 3/fach und fahr hinten 12-27 .



Das ist dann auch eine normale Übersetzung für 3-Fach.


----------



## Al_Borland (9. März 2012)

Wüsste auch nicht, was an der Übersetzung nicht passen soll.


----------



## MrFaker (10. März 2012)

carofem schrieb:


> @chrisRM6: Was gibts da nicht zu verstehn? Ich hab auch 3/fach und fahr hinten 12-27 .



ist in meinen augen eine normale übersetzung.
-----

die oben gezeigte macht für mich absolut keinen sinn.

50/34 - 52/36 und 11-23/25 macht für mich mehr sinn. und wenn er solche mördermässigen 15-25% pässe drückt und keinen druck hat, soll er eben 12-27 fahren, damit kam schon jeder hoch.

aber wie gesagt 3fach vorne und hinten 11-23 sieht für mich nach "eisdiele" aus, um zu zeigen "ja ich brauche nur 23er" und vorne dann 3fach? unnötigs gewicht, komische abstufung/überschneidung der ritzel etc. wie gesagt den sinn hinter der variante verstehe ich aus "technischer sicht" überhaupt nicht.

sportliche grüße


----------



## Katinka87 (10. März 2012)

lass doch jedem das fahren was er mag..... ....vllt bevorzugt er eine engere abstuffung der ritzel...und diese ca. 100g sind ihm nicht soooo wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (10. März 2012)

Das ist eine Welt für den Chris, die er nicht nachvollziehen will oder kann.


----------



## nafetsgurk (10. März 2012)

Plasteofentour heute früh...


----------



## MrFaker (10. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> lass doch jedem das fahren was er mag..... ....vllt bevorzugt er eine engere abstuffung der ritzel...und diese ca. 100g sind ihm nicht soooo wichtig.



http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#

hat nichts mit engerer abstufung zu tun, schau mal die überschneidungen an 

wenn man aber keine angebrachte kritik verträgt, sollte man sich von foren fernhalten.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. März 2012)

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=30,42,53&RZ=12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,24,27&GR=DERS&TF=85&UF=2099&SL=2
Ich sehe da genau zwei redundante Kombinationen. Absolut kein Grund, auf dreifach zu verzichten.


----------



## darkdog (12. März 2012)

Heute gekommen 
Scott Foil 15 Gr.M mit Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLR



mehr Bilder die Tage


----------



## Al_Borland (12. März 2012)

Sehr schick - bis auf die massive, schwarze Kurbel und das ungeschickt verlegte Umwerferkabel.
Zweiter FH wäre fein.
Warum hast du den Speedsensor am Hinterrad?


----------



## darkdog (12. März 2012)

Habe den Speedsensor am HR da ich ein Garmin fahre.
War jetzt nur mal froh das ich das Rad bekommen habe


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Der Steuerkopfbereich gefällt mir nicht so gut, sonst gut abgestimmt (bis auf das Umwerferkabel halt)!


----------



## JM87 (13. März 2012)

So noch ein bisschen was verändert bzw. ergänzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. März 2012)

FH gut, Ventilkappen schlecht D), Vorbau schick. Nur die STIs sehen mir einen Tick zu weit unten aus. Oder Lenker nach oben drehen...


----------



## Deleted 33425 (13. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ist in meinen augen eine normale übersetzung.
> -----
> 
> die oben gezeigte macht für mich absolut keinen sinn.
> ...



Ihr habt Probleme. Zum Glück bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo ich mich für jede meiner Entscheidungen vor Anderen rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> voll schick das kuota...mag diesen aero-rahmen voll



ich frage mich allerdings, warum sich jemand einen aero-rahmen kauft, und dann das aero durch vorbauhöhe und lenkerstellung konterkariert ...


----------



## Al_Borland (13. März 2012)

Weil er es kann?


----------



## MrFaker (13. März 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich frage mich allerdings, warum sich jemand einen aero-rahmen kauft, und dann das aero durch vorbauhöhe und lenkerstellung konterkariert ...



...und ich hab mich mal zurückgehalten 

dieses aerogedöhns wird sowieso überbewertet.


----------



## thomas_p (13. März 2012)

würde ich auch so machen. passen muss es und ich finde die aero-rahmen normalerweise schick ohne ende - ok, ausgenommen den von cervelo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (13. März 2012)

wo is denn das prob? wenn er die höhe braucht und mit der l.einstellung so gut zurecht kommt. is doch keine reine zeitfahrmaschiene....
glaub manche können nich gönnen 

LG


----------



## MrFaker (14. März 2012)

-entweder kauft man eine nummer größer
-macht etwas gegen sein rückenleiden
-anderes rad kaufen

aber im grunde kann kein RR auf *schienen* fahren! 

das aerogedöhns war eben gutes marketing.


----------



## Katinka87 (14. März 2012)

^^ ja da hast DU recht


----------



## powderJO (14. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> das aerogedöhns war eben gutes marketing.



sicher. aber viele sehen imho auch ziemlich cool aus. jedenfalls solange man es dann auch aufbaut wie ein rennrad und nicht wie ein trekkingbike.


----------



## chris29 (15. März 2012)

Mein Neues: Bergamont Dolce 9.2 2012 in 56 cm


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. März 2012)

Nicht nur dir.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (16. März 2012)

nn


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2012)

...immer das ewige jammern und rechtfertigen, ich habe auch einen verkrüppelten rücken, eine muskelverkürzung am oberschenkel und einen beckenschiefstand. und nun? ich jammere aber nicht, sondern tue gymnastik dagegen und suche es nicht als ausrede, wenn ich bei 1400hm/h noch eine packung bekomme.

ihr reagiert doch nur so angeregt, weil ich schlussendlich recht habe. 

bei dir hatte ich doch deine komische übersetzung angesprochen, die wird wohl auch ihren grund haben.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2012)

Deinen Horizont möchte ich haben. Würde das Leben sehr viel einfacher machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (16. März 2012)

Hossa Hossa, Fieste Fiesta Mexicana es gibt viel Tequilla der glücklich sein läßt.


----------



## steffan74 (16. März 2012)

moin, 

radfahren entspannt... (vielleicht, manchmal, eventuell, ...)


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2012)

War doch schick heute. 9 Mann, MTBs und RR gemischt, 18°C, fast nur Rückenwind, 65km, 21er Schnitt. So langsam war ich mim RR noch nie unterwegs.


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2012)

steffan74 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> radfahren entspannt... (vielleicht, manchmal, eventuell, ...)



passt. die flache steuersatzkappe, die du suchst passt vielleicht die vom supersix? diese hat 2-3mm höhe.


----------



## nafetsgurk (17. März 2012)

Schönwettertour - heute früh 9:00 uhr...


----------



## BontragerTom (18. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> -entweder kauft man eine nummer größer
> -macht etwas gegen sein rückenleiden
> -anderes rad kaufen
> 
> ...



Immer die selbe Leier...
Lass doch einfach die Leute machen. Nicht du musst das Rad fahren, sondern der jeweilige Besitzer.

Sollte jemand Nachfragen da er Probleme mit der GEO hat oder ähnlichem kann man schon was dazu sagen, aber fast jedem hier ein unpassendes Rad zu unterstellen ist einfach Too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinner69 (18. März 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Immer die selbe Leier...
> Lass doch einfach die Leute machen. Nicht du musst das Rad fahren, sondern der jeweilige Besitzer.
> 
> Sollte jemand Nachfragen da er Probleme mit der GEO hat oder ähnlichem kann man schon was dazu sagen, aber fast jedem hier ein unpassendes Rad zu unterstellen ist einfach Too much.
> ...


----------



## MrFaker (18. März 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Immer die selbe Leier...
> Lass doch einfach die Leute machen. Nicht du musst das Rad fahren, sondern der jeweilige Besitzer.
> 
> Sollte jemand Nachfragen da er Probleme mit der GEO hat oder ähnlichem kann man schon was dazu sagen, aber fast jedem hier ein unpassendes Rad zu unterstellen ist einfach Too much.
> ...



es fällt eben speziell in foren und in solchen gal. auf 

aber für viele ist trekking=rennrad.


----------



## Katinka87 (18. März 2012)

warum stellst du uns denn nich ma alle richtig ein, gibt leute die dafür geld verlangen...netter nebenverdienst für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (18. März 2012)

Ich kenne Chris persönlich und er kann einen wirklich perfekt einstellen. Der Preis dafür ist aber hoch, denn danach prügelt er euch einen Berg nach dem Anderen hoch


----------



## MrFaker (18. März 2012)

...und mit dem corny riegel wedel ich dann 

gestern war auch so ne arme sau fast am sterben und wir sind erzählend bei 260-290Watt vorbeigeknallt


----------



## Katinka87 (18. März 2012)

ja cool.....wann haste für uns alle zeit  gibts auch snacks und getränke? ....außer corny.......nutella weißbrot wäre mir lieber ... oder banone


----------



## MrFaker (18. März 2012)

das war ein insider, weil ich aus ihm die letzten % rausgekitzelt habe, indem ich sagte, wenn er nun durchzieht bekommt er oben als belohnung das corny und habe es aus meiner tasche geholt und provokant gewedelt...

er befand sich schon in zuckerschuld, oder carno du altes haus


----------



## spinner69 (19. März 2012)

"gestern war auch so ne arme sau fast am sterben und wir sind erzählend bei 260-290Watt vorbeigeknallt"  

... der tollste und schönste Hecht im "Zeigt her eure Rennräder"-Threat ...


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2012)

meinst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (19. März 2012)

Da hat sich einer aber ganz arg lieb 

Status? Gleichwertig mit dem berühmten Sack Reis ...


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2012)

ich nehme mir einfach mal das recht raus, behaupten zu koennen, genug erfahrung in sachen sitzpositionen/einstellungen/training zu haben um mitreden zu können.


----------



## mete (19. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich nehme mir einfach mal das recht raus, behaupten zu koennen, genug erfahrung in sachen sitzpositionen/einstellungen/training zu haben um mitreden zu können.



Wahrscheinlich hast Du es noch nicht mitbekommen, aber niemand hier will über die Sitzpositionen "reden".


----------



## corfrimor (19. März 2012)

Aber vielleicht über Penisse? Wer hat den längsten und so?


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast Du es noch nicht mitbekommen, aber niemand hier will über die Sitzpositionen "reden".



nein nicht mitbekommen, denn jeder zeigt sie - verträgt aber keine positive/negative kritik. foren muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## Katinka87 (19. März 2012)

woher hast du dein wissen eigentlich?!  ...da kann ja jeder kommen...


----------



## spinner69 (19. März 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich nehme mir einfach mal das recht raus, behaupten zu koennen, genug erfahrung in sachen sitzpositionen/einstellungen/training zu haben um mitreden zu können.


 
Genau, Du nimmst es Dir einfach heraus ... ob es Dir zusteht sei mal dahingestellt. In diesem Sinne weiterhin viel Spass bei Deiner "Mission" für eine korrekte Rennradwelt.

Hoffe es geht bald mit Bildern weiter, sonst muss ich mir noch Nummer 16 kaufen


----------



## Northern lite (19. März 2012)

tut mir doch bitte einen Gefallen: 

zitiert doch bitte nicht... sonst nutzt mir das irgnorieren dieses Trolls leider nicht viel


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2012)

jungz / mädelz, ich sag es ja nur ungern  aber wer hier sein rad einstellt, sollte auch mit den kommentaren leben können. 

zweitens finde ich es (wie der user chris rm6 wahrscheinlich auch) eonfach erschreckend, dass so viele, eigentlich schöne, aber nur bedingt passend erscheinende räder eingestellt werden. das hat auch mit irgendwelchen vorlieben nix zu tun  die passen einfach objektiv nicht und jeder, der nur ein wenig was versteht von rad-geometrie sollte das eigentlich auf den ersten blick erkennen. wer davon wenig versteht, sollte es zumindest erfahren können auf der probefahrt oder von einem fachkundigen händler gesagt bekommen. stattdessen werden sich aber teilweise sackteure boliden angeschafft und dann die sattelstütze gedreht, der vorbau so nach oben gekippt, dass man fast schon von lenkerüberhöhung sprechen kann etc. das sihet nicht nur bescheiden aus, es trübt auch ganz objektiv den fahrspaß - auch wenn die besitzer dieser gefährte da wahrscheinlich widersprechen werden. aber die kennen es ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2012)

So sieht es aus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (19. März 2012)

zeigt doch wieder mal ein paar rennräder...


----------



## DaKe (19. März 2012)

So hier nochmal meins ! Weiter vorn war es noch nicht ganz fertig ! So rollt der rote Teufel aber ! Ach ja und der Lenker ist noch ein bißchen gekippt wurden ! Habe die perfekte Einstellung für "UNS" fast gefunden !






Gruß

DaKe


----------



## hobbot (19. März 2012)

Sind's die Deltas?

Schönes Rad!


----------



## DaKe (19. März 2012)

hobbot schrieb:


> Sind's die Deltas?
> 
> Schönes Rad!




Danke

Was sind Deltas ? Ich bin neu im RR Bereich ?

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> tut mir doch bitte einen Gefallen:
> 
> zitiert doch bitte nicht... sonst nutzt mir das irgnorieren dieses Trolls leider nicht viel



Machen doch alle nur für Dich damit Du nichts verpasst!


----------



## hobbot (19. März 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Was sind Deltas ? Ich bin neu im RR Bereich ?
> 
> ...



Die Bremsen. Für mich sehen sie aus wie Campagnolo Record C Delta  


PS Ich bin auch neu im RR-Breich, so neu, dass mein Quantec noch nicht zusammengeschraubt wurde.
Bei dem Wetter will ich aber endlich mindestens ein Bike fahrtauglich machen, der Winter(um)bau  ist immer noch nicht beendet


----------



## DaKe (19. März 2012)

hobbot schrieb:


> Die Bremsen. Für mich sehen sie aus wie Campagnolo Record C Delta
> 
> 
> PS Ich bin auch neu im RR-Breich, so nee, dass mein Quantec noch nicht zusammengeschraubt wurde.
> Ich will aber (bei dem Wetter) endlich mindestens ein Bike fahrtauglich machen, bin mit dem Winter(um)bau immer noch nicht fertig



Nein sind sie nicht !

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2012)

hier mein competition-cdale.


----------



## Katinka87 (20. März 2012)

für "uns"... wer fährt denn alles mit dem rad 

finde es farblich recht schick 


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2012)

Was soll das?


----------



## DaKe (20. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> für "uns"... wer fährt denn alles mit dem rad
> 
> finde es farblich recht schick
> 
> ...



Danke 

Für UNS = für mich und dass, das Rad mich erträgt 

DaKe


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (20. März 2012)

Grüß euch alle! Fahre auch RR! Endlich geht die Saison wieder richtig los!  

Hab leider bisher keine wirklich schönen Bilder machen können... Hole ich irgendwann mal nach...


----------



## Katinka87 (20. März 2012)

ok^^ dachte schon du teilst dir das rad mit der ganzen family 
warum hast den lenker denn so gekippt? wegen den hörnchen? könnte so unten nich packen, kannste so sprinten


----------



## DaKe (20. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> ok^^ dachte schon du teilst dir das rad mit der ganzen family
> warum hast den lenker denn so gekippt? wegen den hörnchen? könnte so unten nich packen, kannste so sprinten



hi

nein der lenker ist wie "richtig" gekippt nur halt auf dem foto noch nicht 

gruß

DaKe


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. März 2012)

hööö?
was meinste damit jetzt?
grüsse kalle



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> hier mein competition-cdale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. März 2012)

Jetzt lasst ihn doch einfach mal nur ins Leere laufen. Wenn ihr ständig drauf reagiert, wirds auch nicht besser.


----------



## sonic00 (20. März 2012)

mit neuem Laufradsatz:


----------



## DaKe (20. März 2012)

Gefällt mir

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Al_Borland (20. März 2012)

Wirklich top - bis auf den Zug am Oberrohr. Aber das hatten wir ja schon. 

Ach, und die Ventilkappen sind nicht stylepolizeikompatibel.


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2012)

mir auch und scheinbar ein rahmen, der auch mal passt


----------



## k.nickl (20. März 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ach, und die Ventilkappen sind nicht stylepolizeikompatibel.


Falsch ausgerichtete oder sogar mit Kappen versehene Ventile sind dir wohl ein rießen Dorn im Auge 

Die Pumpe ging dabei jetzt unter...


----------



## Al_Borland (20. März 2012)

Kleine Neurose. Ich werde missmutig, wenn jemand mit Ventilkappen oder nicht ausgerichteten Reifen mit mir fährt. 
Die Pumpe ist unauffällig genug. Und wer sie (aus verständlichen Gründen) nicht im Trikot tragen will - warum nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Mir gefällt das Rad auch und grundsätzlich muss ich dem Micha Recht geben. Ist ja schließlich eine Galerie hier und da achtet man haltvauvh auf die Details.


----------



## powderJO (21. März 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Grüß euch alle! Fahre auch RR! Endlich geht die Saison wieder richtig los!
> 
> Hab leider bisher keine wirklich schönen Bilder machen können... Hole ich irgendwann mal nach...



schönes rad. gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## neto (22. März 2012)

habe eine frage an die reifenexperten unter euch! an meiner mühle fangen die reifen langsam aber sicher an zu bröckeln, deswegen wünsche ich mir ein paar neue. kann mir jemand von euch schlauchreifen mit einem guten preis-leistungs-verhältnis empfehlen, die für einen schön-wetter-fahrer wie mich geeignet sind? danke im voraus und gute fahrt bei dem wunderschönen wetter im moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (22. März 2012)

conti sprinter, wenn du mehr wiegst (75-85kg) sprinter gatorskin.

sind meiner meinung kaum dem teueren competition unterlegen.


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (24. März 2012)

mein 1990er cannondale sr400


----------



## k.nickl (24. März 2012)

Lenker schaut recht unangenehm verdreht aus.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. März 2012)

Aber die Stuhlfarbe passt. 

Lenker höher drehen, dann gut.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. März 2012)

Hier einmal mein Neuzugang:





Ein Nachbar von mir hat seinen Rennrad-Ruhestand angetreten und mir sein eines Rad vermacht. Das originale Schaltwerk gab's auch noch dazu, bin nur noch nicht dazugekommen, es einzubauen (sag's lieber dazu, bevor noch jemand einen Herzinfarkt bekommt ).





Ich stelle das Foto nicht ganz uneigennützig ein. Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit zwei Fragen helfen:
1) Was mag wohl das Baujahr sein? Ich hätte irgendwas Anfang der 80er Jahre getippt, aber hier fehlt mir einfach die Kenntnis.
2) Kann man von dem Foto her sagen, ob die Gabel verbogen ist? Für mich sehen sie leicht nach hinten gebogen aus, als ob jemand gegen eine Wand gefahren sei. Aber auch hier gilt: Kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus.

Keine Sorge, es wird kein Urban-Singlespeed-Sonstnochwas-Umbau.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (28. März 2012)

das 1990er cannondale find ich gut.
find an den alten cannondale rahmen die ausfallenden immer so "anders" also quasi das nochmal so ein "arm" nach hinten weg geht.wies an den mountainbikes auch war/ist.
das colnago hat einfach eine traum farbe!echt gut dieses metallic-grün und das kettenblatt ist fast zu schade ums da an der kurbel zu haben.
würd isch gut an der wohnzimmerwand übern fernseher machen! (;


----------



## spinner69 (28. März 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 2) Kann man von dem Foto her sagen, ob die Gabel verbogen ist? Für mich sehen sie leicht nach hinten gebogen aus, als ob jemand gegen eine Wand gefahren sei. Aber auch hier gilt: Kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus.



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Errungenschaft! 

Auf dem Bild kommt die Gabel etwas gestaucht rüber. Sowas kann aber auch durch die Perspektive kommen. Das Foto ist nicht direkt von der Seite, sonst würde man die linke Gabelscheide gar nicht sehen. 

Steht das Vorderrad richtig in der Flucht? Hast Du bei einer kleinen Runde im Hof den Eindruck, dass es nicht gerade läuft? Im Zweifelsfall würde ich es ausmessen (lassen), wenn's gefahren werden soll.


----------



## k.nickl (28. März 2012)

Die Kettenblätter sind ja ein wahres Schmuckstück! 
Bitte im Rahmen des Möglichen sauber herrichten und viel Spaß bei den Ausfahrten haben!


----------



## Sahnie (28. März 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hier einmal mein Neuzugang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf den Campa Schaltwerken ist die Jahreszeit eingraviert, wenn es das originale ist, kennst du das Baujahr. Ich habe auch ein Colnago Super, auch mit den gleichen Anlötteilen, meines ist von 1979.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (28. März 2012)

98er Team Saeco, auf 8,2kg gelightweightet!









hab noch nen paar Bilder bei mir im Album


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2012)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> 98er Team Saeco, auf 8,2kg gelightweightet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht Original!


----------



## thomasg2466 (28. März 2012)

...ist aber alles eingetragen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. März 2012)

Danke an alle!
Ja, wird  sauber hergerichtet. Wobei gar nicht so viel zu machen ist, da der Vorbesitzer es sehr gepflegt hat. Neben der Montage des Nuovo-Record Schaltwerks werde ich wohl nicht viel mehr tun als anderes Lenkerband draufzuwickeln. Das jetzige ist nämlich bockelhart.
Beim Fahren habe ich nicht gemerkt, dass das Rad sich irgendwie komisch verhalten hätte, etwa in eine Richtung ausbricht. Vielleicht lasse ich es mal ausmessen, auch wenn das Rad sicher nicht all zu viele Kilometer sehen wird, Erstens habe ich ein einigermaßen aktuelles Rad zum Fahren und zweitens ist mir das Colnago auch einen Tick zu klein.

@Sahnie: Ist das die Zahl neben dem Zuganschlag? Da steht bei mir Patent 78. Somit wäre das Baujahr dann 1978. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (29. März 2012)

@thomasg2466 scvhönes c'dale
nur die kurbel? ne schöne alte coda hätte besser gefallen 7


----------



## k.nickl (29. März 2012)

Reifen, Sattel und vor allem Pedale sind nicht so stimmig an der Kaffeemaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (29. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Cube Peloton Race 

Pedale Shimano 105 , Computer Sigma 1609 STS
Getränkehalter ELITE ,


----------



## thomasg2466 (29. März 2012)

coffee machine? RACE Machine!!


----------



## Katinka87 (29. März 2012)

cool, schöner ami^^ und die spinergy  mag auch en altes cannondale, aber gibt anscheinend nichts in meiner rh


----------



## BontragerTom (29. März 2012)

Die spinergys sind aber nur was für die Galerie. Fahren wollte ich die nicht, das wär mir zu riskant.





Ansonsten ein sehr geiler kaffeebecher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasg2466 (29. März 2012)

...also ik fahr spinergys jetzt schon nen paar jahre am rennrad, und da sind täglich nosemanuals und bunnyhops mit bei und die halten
die steifesten sinds natürlich nicht
toi toi toi


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ...ist aber alles eingetragen!



Oh, beim TÜV bist Du auch schon damit gewesen.


----------



## thomasg2466 (29. März 2012)

...hab die wurstblinker eintragen lassen


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ...hab die wurstblinker eintragen lassen



Das nenne ich mal echt Korrekt!


----------



## MrFaker (30. März 2012)

besseres bild folgt


----------



## Al_Borland (30. März 2012)

Verbotene Double Tap Stellung. Und ne Überhöhung im einstelligen Bereich ist ja wohl auch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (30. März 2012)

was ist eine verbotene double tap stellung?


----------



## MrFaker (31. März 2012)

so, hier das versprochene bessere bild ))

CK R45 at Corima Aero+ (max. fahrergewicht 65kg mit dieser einspeich/felgen-variante) zusammengebastelt vom thomas (german lightness)


----------



## carofem (31. März 2012)

Schickes Cannondale .Was wiegts denn,speziell auch der LRS ?

Hoffe damit sieht man sich am 7.1. am Stoppo  !!


----------



## MrFaker (31. März 2012)

das rad muss leider 6,8kg wiegen und tut es gerundet auch.

wieso 7.1 stoppo? verstehe ich nicht, welchen stoppomat meinst du denn und das datum ist doch schon vergangenheit?

falls du den bei mir am KS meinst, bin ich schon fleißig am fahren, referenz bei viel gegenwind..

http://www.strava.com/segments/stoppomat-königstuhl-907420?units=meters

grüße


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Verbotene Double Tap Stellung. Und ne Überhöhung im einstelligen Bereich ist ja wohl auch ein schlechter Witz.



Moin Micha,

Du bist aber auch wieder streng!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2012)

Isdochwahr!


----------



## carofem (1. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> das rad muss leider 6,8kg wiegen und tut es gerundet auch.
> 
> wieso 7.1 stoppo? verstehe ich nicht, welchen stoppomat meinst du denn und das datum ist doch schon vergangenheit?
> 
> ...


 Sorry Chris muss natürlich 7.4. heissen. Stoppoeröffnung am KS,hoffe man sieht sich.
PS: Top Zeit und das schon im März


----------



## MrFaker (1. April 2012)

achso, ja habe es dann auf der MLP seite gesehen 

ich hoffe, dass im sommer mit rückenwind eine hohe 13 oder tiefe 14min steht, wird aber verdaaaaamt hart. ja bin damit derzeit auch zufrieden.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. April 2012)

Leute, bitte Bilder oder Unterhaltung per PN. Das ist für den Rest der Sippe hier sonst relativ öde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltbaum (1. April 2012)

Hier mal meine Gazelle. Da ich keine allzu professionellen Absichten habe, verzeihe man mir die fehlenden Klickies und die milde Sattelüberhöhung. 









Die langen Ventile bitte ignorieren, da hab ich etwas gepennt beim Kaufen. 


Achja, hier regnet es gerade, schöne Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. April 2012)

Find ich (bis auf den klobigen Sattel) richtig schick. Halts in Ehren.
Nicht satt sehen kann ich mich am 600er Schaltwerk. Hach, das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2012)

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Damals kam man doch auch noch ohne Unmengen an durcheinander schreienden Logos, Streifen und Tupfen auf allen Teilen aus. Warum geht das heute kaum noch?


----------



## pug304 (7. April 2012)

so, dann will ich auch mal. Nach etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr jagen und sammeln ist mein neuer Renner fertig. Das "Produkt" selbst ist zum grossen Teil rein zufällig entstanden. Einfach deswegen, weil ich im Prinzip alle Teile in der Bucht geschossen habe. Klar, dass mit der Zeit die Richtung vorgegeben war, also zB Farbe, Anbauteile etc. Einige Teile sind gebraucht, das meiste aber Neuteile zum guten Kurs. Insgesamt hat die Kiste so wie sie nun dasteht inkl. Versand ca. 1550 EUR gekostet (also die Summe der Einzelteile + Versand)



Aber seht selbst:



 

Rahmen: Centurion Gigadrive 4000 RH 53

Antrieb, Bremse: SRAM Force

Anbauteile: Ritchey WCS

Laufräder: Mavic Kysrium Elite, im Test als schlauchlos mit Milch (das macht die sackschweren Laufräder wenigstens etwas leichter)

Pedale: Look Keo 2 Max Carbon



Die Kiste wiegt so 6930gr 



An die Stylebolizei: Die Kontermuttern der Ventile bleiben, sonst habe ich wegen schlauchlos und nachpumpen so meine Bedenken 



Eigentlich bin ich seit vielen Jahren vom Rennrad weg und fahre bislang nur noch Mountainbike. Das ganze hat mich aber irgendwie wieder gereizt und so sollte für das Ausdauertraining ein Renner her. Und das ist nun das Ergebnis. Der geneigte Rennradler würde evtl. weniger Kompromisse eingehen, ich musste aber so schon einige Scharmützel mit meiner werten Gattin ausfechten 



Der Renner fährt absolut bombastisch, kein Vergleich zu meinem über 20 Jahren alten Kotter (Stahl mit Campa Chorus). Das sind 7kg reiner Vortrieb, eine Wucht. Spurtreu aber doch komfortabel, ich denke das ist das schlauchlos System.



Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:














































ich liebe Tom Ritchey günstige Teile, die stabil aber doch leicht sind.






 so, und jetzt freue ich mich auf eine coole Rennrad Saision, getoppt durch den Dreiländergiro  meiner Frau sagte ich gerade, als ich nach meiner Ausfahrt wieder daheim war, dass ich das Mountainbiken aufhöre  OK, das war a Spässle


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

Technisch Super, nur optisch will mir das Rad nicht gefallen. Da fehlt mir mit dem weißen Lenkerband einfach der Kontrast. Dann lieber den Sattel in weiß, Lenkerband und STI's in schwarz und es wäre perfekt.

Oder zumindestens den Vorbau in schwarz.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. April 2012)

Bis auf das unpraktische (weil weiÃe) Cockpit richtig richtig schick.
Was isn das fÃ¼r ne Lenkerbreite? Sieht so unglaublich breit aus.

â¬dit: Zwei Doofe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bis auf das unpraktische (weil weiße) Cockpit richtig richtig schick.
> Was isn das für ne Lenkerbreite? Sieht so unglaublich breit aus.
> 
> dit: Zwei Doofe...



Hi Micha,

Erster!


----------



## pug304 (7. April 2012)

ja, die Geschmäcker. Vorne weiss, hinten schwarz - so war die Idee. Damit müsste eher die Gabel weiss 

Der Lenker hat 46cm. Abgesägter Meter mit breitem Kreuz


----------



## Al_Borland (8. April 2012)

Hättsch auch getippt. Alter Schwede. Da kommt man sich mit 44 schon irgendwie mickrig vor...


----------



## k.nickl (8. April 2012)

Das weiße Cockpit finde ich gut durchgezogen! - Alles in Allem ein echt gutes Rad und kein schlechtes Gewissen durch den Preis. Nur den Sattel würde ich durch was schnelleres und schmerzhafteres tauschen 



pug304 schrieb:


> meiner Frau sagte ich gerade, als ich nach meiner Ausfahrt wieder daheim war, dass ich das Mountainbiken aufhöre  OK, das war a Spässle


Lache nicht zu früh. Meine MTBs setzen schon Staub an  RR wird schnell zur Sucht.


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Das weiße Cockpit finde ich gut durchgezogen! - Alles in Allem ein echt gutes Rad und kein schlechtes Gewissen durch den Preis. Nur den Sattel würde ich durch was schnelleres und schmerzhafteres tauschen
> 
> 
> Lache nicht zu früh. Meine MTBs setzen schon Staub an  RR wird schnell zur Sucht.



Ist bei mir eher umgekehrt, der MTB-Anteil am Biken wird immer höher!


----------



## Al_Borland (8. April 2012)

Kommt bei mir immer ganz auf die Mitfahrer an. Da richte ich mich ganz nach denen. Verteilt sich zeittechnisch in etwa 50-50.


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Moin,

hatte ich eigentlich schon gepostet das ich ganz heiß auf diese Kiste bin?





Zumindestens auf den Rahmen welcher dann wohl den Univega ersetzen  und die neue Red montiert bekommen würde.

Ist aber nicht so einfach ranzukommen an dieses englische Modell.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cluso (8. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Find ich (bis auf den klobigen Sattel) richtig schick. Halts in Ehren.
> Nicht satt sehen kann ich mich am 600er Schaltwerk. Hach, das waren noch Zeiten...



Der Sattel passt.

Und ja hach waren das noch Zeiten...und vorallem mit der 600er Kurbel und dem "Rest".


----------



## weltbaum (8. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Der Sattel passt.
> 
> Und ja hach waren das noch Zeiten...und vorallem mit der 600er Kurbel und dem "Rest".




Einmal noch im Abendlicht 





Und jetzt überlasse ich den Carbonbombern wieder das Feld.


----------



## MrFaker (8. April 2012)

pug304 sieht super aus, auch die positionseinstellung.

sind die 6,9kg wirklich nicht geschummelt? falls ja, richtig gut. bekannter wurde von centurion gesponsert und hatte gleiches modell mit bessere/leichtere austattung, soweit ich mich entsinne waren die räder um 7,2kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (8. April 2012)

lt. Teileliste, gewogen auf einer guten Küchenwaage komme ich auf das Gewicht. Das ganze ist runtergebrochen bis aufs Einzelteil. Mach mal noch 5gr Montagepaste drauf  Ich packs mal komplett auf meine Personenwaage


----------



## Al_Borland (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hatte ich eigentlich schon gepostet das ich ganz heiß auf diese Kiste bin?
> 
> ...


Rechtslenker? 
Macht was her. Nur die Kurbel geht gar nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Rechtslenker?
> Macht was her. Nur die Kurbel geht gar nicht.



Das Bild habe ich im Oktober letzten Jahres tatsächlich bei Raleigh in Nottingham geschossen!
Leider war das nur deren Muster, sonst hätte ich gleich eins in der richtigen Größe mitgenommen.

Ansonsten wird davon eigentlich bis auf den Rahmen nichts original bleiben. Da soll dann ja die neue Sram Red rauf, weswegen ich dann auch den Aufkleber auf der Hinterbaustrebe entfernen/ueberkleben muss. Der Rahmen gefällt mir unter anderem so gut wegen des Kontrasts schwarz-matt in der Kombination mit der silbernen Anlackierung in glänzend.


----------



## towatai (9. April 2012)

Wie auch schon im Renner-Forum gezeigt, hier mein "neues". Der rahmen ist übrigens schwarz eloxiert, nicht lackiert oder gepulvert. 
Im Thread zu dem Rahmen hats jemand mit dem JPS-Lotus F1 verglichen ^_^





Laut Paketwaage: 7,93Kg so wie es da steht. Der Rahmen ist übrigens schwarz *Eloxiert*, nicht Lackiert oder Gepulvert!


----------



## thomas_p (9. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Rechtslenker?  quasi - auf der insel baut man fahrräder so auf, dass die zuordnung der bremshebel im vergleich mit unserer vertauscht ist. als ich drüben gelebt habe, hat das mal für leichte überraschung gesorgt, als ein kollege mein nach deutschem muster aufgebautes MTB ausprobiert hat...


----------



## antisimser (10. April 2012)

hier mein Spielzeug


----------



## k.nickl (10. April 2012)

Die hintere Ventilkappe... das geht ja mal gar nicht (    )

Schönes Teil!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

Der Storch gefällt mir auch!


----------



## Northern lite (10. April 2012)

der Abstand der Ventile zu den Felgendecals ist aber nicht gelungen...

die Reifen sind nicht wirklich gut ausgerichtet...

das rot an der Kurbel würde ich cleanen

aktuelle Schalt/Bremmsgriffe würden sich gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antisimser (11. April 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> der Abstand der Ventile zu den Felgendecals ist aber nicht gelungen...
> 
> die Reifen sind nicht wirklich gut ausgerichtet...
> 
> ...



Hallo Northern lite,

zu 1- ho ho, da ist aber jemand genau........
zu 2- hast Du Recht-geht besser, beim letzten Platten nicht aufgepaßt.
zu 3- Rot ist auch das "R" auf den Reifen.
zu 4- der Rahmen ist ja auch kein aktueller, 4 - 5 Jahre ist der schon alt.

Habe den Rahmen damals neu gekauft und das Rad nach Lust und Laune und (wie Geld über war) zusammengebaut, und ich meine die Ultegra war damlas aktuell.
Lg


----------



## Northern lite (11. April 2012)

das war ja auch Meckern auf GANZ hohem Niveau...

mir gefällt es ausgesprochen gut...

zu 4) ich mein ja auch nur, dass das sicher sehr gut aussehen würde, auch wenn es keinen wirklichen technischen Vorteil bringt


----------



## scapin76 (11. April 2012)




----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Time, das einem nicht seinen Namen auf die Netzhaut brennt.


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein Time, das einem nicht seinen Namen auf die Netzhaut brennt.



Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben!


----------



## k.nickl (12. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein Time, das einem nicht seinen Namen auf die Netzhaut brennt.


Wurde ja Zeit - "Badum - Dum - Tsch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (12. April 2012)

Steht leider zm Verkauf.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=497526


----------



## bene94 (13. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> so, hier das versprochene bessere bild ))
> 
> CK R45 at Corima Aero+ (max. fahrergewicht 65kg mit dieser einspeich/felgen-variante) zusammengebastelt vom thomas (german lightness)



Geil, vorallem die Kurbel. Ist die zu verkaufen?


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Geil, vorallem die Kurbel. Ist die zu verkaufen?



Da hör Dir doch mal den Geier an!


----------



## MrFaker (13. April 2012)

bene94, ne brauche ich selbst (auch wenn ich zwei habe) sind aber meine trainingspartner


----------



## bene94 (13. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> bene94, ne brauche ich selbst (auch wenn ich zwei habe) sind aber meine trainingspartner



Sag bescheid, wenn du eine loswerden willst


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Max. Fahrergewicht 65kg ist schon krass! 
Aber das Rad ist sehr schön


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Max. Fahrergewicht 65kg ist schon krass!
> Aber das Rad ist sehr schön



Das dürfte ich nie in meinem Leben fahren!


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. April 2012)

Nach langer Zeit wieder im (RR-)Sattel...


----------



## Al_Borland (15. April 2012)

Gekleckert hast du aber nicht unbedingt. 
KCNC und SR.
Die Kettenblätter gefallen mir nicht. Da würde was von Specialites TA in schwarz passen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (15. April 2012)

find das die silbernen kb sogar gut passen...
und die bremsen sind ja mal echte schmuckstücke sind die komplett gefräst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (16. April 2012)

die KCNC bremse sieht optisch toll aus, taugt aber technisch nicht - spreche aus eigener erfahrung. wie bist du damit zufrieden?!


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. April 2012)

Nach den ganzen hochkarätern mal wieder ein Durchschnittsrad...

...händybildmitfieseminstagrammfilterabendsinderwohnungaufgenommen, ätsch.. 







un dazu noch von der "falschen Seite"...


----------



## Al_Borland (16. April 2012)

Na dann mal raus ins Helle. Erster Eindruck ist durchaus verheißungsvoll.


----------



## MrFaker (16. April 2012)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen hochkarätern mal wieder ein Durchschnittsrad...
> 
> ...händybildmitfieseminstagrammfilterabendsinderwohnungaufgenommen, ätsch..
> 
> ...



wichtiger ist, dass es auch zum körper passt (scheint bei dir der fall zu sein)


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. April 2012)

@Al
Danke, wird beizeiten nachgeholt. Im Moment sind die Prioritäten leider anders verteilt, so dass das Radfahren ein wenig in den Hintergrund rückt.  Sollte sich in 2 Monaten wieder ändern.

@Chris
Das Teil passt wie angegossen...
... nur Unterlenker gestaltet sich nach den reichhaltigen Ostertagen auf Dauer problematisch


----------



## carofem (16. April 2012)

Hier mal mein Hobel!


----------



## k.nickl (16. April 2012)

Das Marin sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (16. April 2012)

Das is ja echt n Bulle, so hoch wie die Hörner stehen....


----------



## daniel1234 (16. April 2012)

Mein Müsing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norbert l (16. April 2012)

http://


mein renner


----------



## Al_Borland (16. April 2012)

SchÃ¶n clean. 
Berk-Sattel?
â¬dit: Nee, kommt von der Schalenform nicht hin.


----------



## derfati (16. April 2012)

- selbst gebaut?


----------



## norbert l (16. April 2012)

derfati schrieb:


> - selbst gebaut?


 ja selbst gebaut. hier, in meinem fotoalbum ist die ganze geschichte zum anschauen.


----------



## derfati (16. April 2012)

Deswegen frag ich ja... 

Respekt - tolles Sache.  Ich wünschte, ich könnte sowas.


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Die Bikes hier auf der Seite gefallen mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (16. April 2012)

die Bremsen sehen allerdings (FÜR MICH) nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend aus...


----------



## evo1 (16. April 2012)

Hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft. Mein erstes Rennrad.


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

evo1 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft. Mein erstes Rennrad.



Für das erste sehr ordentlich!


----------



## towatai (16. April 2012)

ich kann mich irgendwie absolut nicht mit dem "space"-design der neueren shimano-kurbeln anfreunden  irgendwie passen fast nie zum rest des rades...
ansonsten echt geilo einstand ins rennradln  glückwunsch und hoffentlich viele viele unfall- und pannenfreie kilometer!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2012)

Und ich kann die ganzen Shimano Rennradkurbeln (HT II) irgendwie nicht mehr sehen. Ich weiß auch nicht, woran das liegt.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (16. April 2012)

Mein neues...Mein Storck war mir zu hart


----------



## MrFaker (16. April 2012)

norbert l schrieb:


> http://
> 
> 
> mein renner



sieht super aus, zum renneinsatz aber nicht zu gebrauchen oder?

wieviel wiegt das komplettrad?


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> die KCNC bremse sieht optisch toll aus, taugt aber technisch nicht - spreche aus eigener erfahrung. wie bist du damit zufrieden?!



Bin jetzt erst einmal damit gefahren, kann also noch nicht so viel sagen. Vom ersten Eindruck her schlechter als die an meinem letzten Renner (Shimano Dura Ace), aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach kein RR-Bremsen mehr gewohnt - eine 203mm Scheibe und 2,5" Reifen bremsen einfach anders


----------



## Al_Borland (17. April 2012)

Liest man öfters, dass die KCNC sich beim Bremsen etwas verwinden und Bremskraft schlucken.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. April 2012)

Naja, wäre ja wohl auch etwas illusorisch, zu glauben, dass man bei gleicher Materialwahl ohne jegliche Funktionseinbuße noch ca. 100g gegenüber einer Super Record einsparen kann.
Die Frage ist dann nur, ob es einem reicht, trotzdem noch immer sicher zum Stehen zu kommen.
So geht es mir z.B. mit meiner Hope Tech X2 gegenüber meinen Martas. Die Hope ist die schwächere Bremse, reicht aber trotzdem, um immer sicher zu bremsen.

Wie das mit den KCNC an Runes Rad ist, wird er sicher in Kürze erfahren. Optisch übrigens richtig schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (17. April 2012)

optisch hat mir die KCNC gut gefallen, ich wollte damit aber keine wettkämpfe und alpen fahren. nene 

da bleibe ich lieber bei red oder dura ace.


----------



## emizneo (17. April 2012)

Black and (ganz ein wenig) White






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. April 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie das mit den KCNC an Runes Rad ist, wird er sicher in Kürze erfahren.



Sowieso: schlechte Bremse => hoher Schnitt, oder!?


----------



## dahawaiandino (18. April 2012)

hi leute,
ich zeig euch mal mein cube agree gtc sl von 2011


----------



## dahawaiandino (18. April 2012)

aber jetzt!
hofe es gefällt euch!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Das Isaac finde ich sehr schön, könnte das Cube auch mal von der Antriebsseite fotografiert sein?


----------



## BontragerTom (20. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Liest man öfters, dass die KCNC sich beim Bremsen etwas verwinden und Bremskraft schlucken.



Vor allem in sich schleifen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dahawaiandino (21. April 2012)

mach ich bei gelegeheit!


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2012)

hab jetzt auch wieder eins......

flaschenhalter und reifen werden nächstes jahr getauscht. der rest bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norbert l (22. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sieht super aus, zum renneinsatz aber nicht zu gebrauchen oder?
> 
> wieviel wiegt das komplettrad?


 5770gr, sind einige schwere teile drann.
http://


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2012)

aber handwerklich trotzdem ne mordsleistung!


----------



## pecto69 (22. April 2012)

Tach.

Ich hatte mir auch letztens mal nen Renner geholt,
so zum testen ob das was für mich ist......
....hatte nen Arbeitskollege im Keller und verkaufte es zum Glück..






Gruß
Dirk


----------



## pug304 (22. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Ich hatte mir auch letztens mal nen Renner geholt,
> so zum testen ob das was für mich ist......
> ...



cool! Super Retro-Flitzer. Glocke weg, Züge hinter den Lenker, Luft rein. Lenkerband vernüntig wickeln und dabei evtl. Bremshebel nach unten.

und dann los mit fahren


----------



## basti_tm (23. April 2012)

schöner schwarzer hengst da oben


----------



## Darth Timo (26. April 2012)

norbert l schrieb:


> 5770gr, sind einige schwere teile drann.
> http://http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096989



  Echt unglaublich, Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (28. April 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> cool! Super Retro-Flitzer. Glocke weg, Züge hinter den Lenker, Luft rein. Lenkerband vernüntig wickeln und dabei evtl. Bremshebel nach unten.
> 
> und dann los mit fahren



Hi again...

Sind die Bremsen so besser?
Das rote Iso Band kommt weg wenn ich neue Manschetten habe
und dann werden auch die Bowdenzüge verlegt.
Andere Pneus habe ich aufgezogen...







Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Al_Borland (28. April 2012)

Steht echt schick da. 
Die Züge kommen hinter den Lenker und nicht davor.
Schatt hier irgendwann schon mal ein paar Klassiker gepostet mit richtig verlegten Zügen.

btw: Was sind das eigentlich für weiße Kabelbinder an den Sitzstreben...?


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2012)

ich würde hebel mit innenverlegten züge montieren. solche wäscheleinen sind einfach nur hässlich


----------



## pecto69 (28. April 2012)

Hi.

Hatte ja geschrieben das ich die Züge noch verlege und an den Kabelbinder
sind Reflektoren befestigt.
Musste schnell gehen vor der Arbeit.
Häßlich Ok aber war doch so....

Dirk


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2012)

wenn dir das so gefällt ist ja ok. mir wär da optik wichtiger. aber hat sicher auch vorteile. kannste aufm weg zur arbeit socken und schlüpper dran baumeln und trocknen


----------



## pecto69 (28. April 2012)

Arsch 

...und es soll auch Leute geben die keine dicken Reifen mögen


----------



## Fujisan (29. April 2012)




----------



## divergent! (29. April 2012)

ui sehr schick!


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2012)

Sehr schick, aber auch unproportional. Du kannst für deine Größe nichts, aber es sähe besser aus, wenn es ein 26er wäre.


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Dem Kommentar von Micha ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (29. April 2012)

@Divergent: Schönes Radl, trifft genau meinen Farbgeschmack. Aber wie machst du das mit den lackierten Bremsflanken?


----------



## divergent! (29. April 2012)

was soll ich da machen? nix! bremst prima, quitscht wie sau und jeder dreht sich um


----------



## Fujisan (30. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sehr schick, aber auch unproportional. Du kannst für deine Größe nichts, aber es sähe besser aus, wenn es ein 26er wäre.



Stimmt, mit 170cm ist's nicht immer ganz einfach (aber was soll man machen, wenn man die Chance hat, sein persönliches Wunschrad zu erwerben). Aber was meinst du genau mit "unproportional"? Kaum Sattelüberhöhung, okay, dass geb' ich zu, aber sonst  ? Der Vorbau ist 100mm/-20°. Alles ein wenig kompakt und etwas kleiner.

BTW: Falls jemand ein XS800 (Crosser) oder ein solches Silkroad mit einer Rahmengröße von 48cm bzw. 50cm abzugeben hat, kann er sich ja gern bei mir melden .


----------



## Al_Borland (30. April 2012)

Der Sattel ist maximal nach vorne geschoben und die Stütze ziemlich weit drin, der Vorbau zeigt nach unten. Das deutet alles auf einen zu großen Rahmen hin und ist auch optisch nicht so doll.
Aber Radfahren soll ja zu allererst Spaß machen.


----------



## Fujisan (30. April 2012)

Moin Micha!

Im Prinzip hast du recht, der Rahmen ist mir ein Stück zu groß. Sollte ich einmal den gleichen Rahmen als 50er Rahmenset finden wird getauscht, solange wird dieser gefahren . Vorbau hatte ich probeweise montiert, den werd' ich heute gegen einen -5° Vorbau tauschen. Sattel steht eigentlich mittig, schaut aber auf dem Gesamtbild schon weit nach vorn geschoben aus...


----------



## Al_Borland (30. April 2012)

Moin Moin,
Alles prima. Wenn es Spaß macht, dann ist die Messe schon gesungen.


----------



## pug304 (30. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi again...
> 
> Sind die Bremsen so besser?
> Das rote Iso Band kommt weg wenn ich neue Manschetten habe
> ...



jetzt sind sie VIEL zu weit unten, vorher wars nur ein bisschen zu weit oben. Also eher am ersten Bild orientieren und dann leicht nach unten so dass die endne der Bremshebel mit dem Unterlenker fluchten.

Bei einem Oldtimer dürfen die Wäscheleinen bleiben


----------



## pecto69 (30. April 2012)

OK, danke...!


----------



## spinner69 (30. April 2012)

Am Wochenende mussten die drahtbereiften Dura's den Reynolds mit Schlauchreifen weichen. Genial 

Das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört, ist der Syntace Lenker. Der wird bald einem FSA weichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

Mir gefällt es gut!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Mai 2012)

das spezi s-works ist sehr fein!
die farbe gefällt mir enorm gut!
und es kommt ja ein FSA lenker weil der momentan verbaute hat ja einen enormen "drop" der geht doch min. 16cm nach unten oder siehts nur so aus?


----------



## spinner69 (1. Mai 2012)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt. Danke )

Ja, der Drop stört mich extrem. Das Bild täuscht leider nicht. Außerdem hat der Syntace in der Obergriffhaltung noch eine Vorbiegung, die mehr Komfort verspricht, in meinem Fall aber nicht so recht "schmecken" will.

Fahr auf meinen Crossern FSA Wing Compact's und das ist für mich doch schon etwas älteren Herrn deutlich ergonomischer.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Mai 2012)

Was ist das für ein Syntace? Racelite 2?


----------



## spinner69 (2. Mai 2012)

Ist ein CDR 7075

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1848


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Mai 2012)

Der liegt von den Abmaßen ja sogar noch unter dem Racelite 2 Carbon. Aber nützt ja nix. Wenn er nicht passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein "wiederentdecker" Renner. Lenker-Vorbaukombi werde ich noch tauschen (viel zuviel Drop!) und die Reifen werde ich, wenn sie denn runtergefahren sind, gegen farblich passende tauschen.









Gruß
Manni


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Mai 2012)

Hübsche Italienerin.

Wenn du den Lenker richtig drehst und die Ergos richtig einstellst, dann ist das auch nicht mehr so viel Drop. 
Einfach den Unterlenker in etwa auf halbem Weg zwischen Stützenklemme und Hinterachse fluchten lassen (also ein bisschen nach unten zeigen lassen) und die Ergos so montieren, dass die Spitze der Bremshebel etwa eine Flucht mit der Unterkante des Unterlenkers bildet. Minimale Abweichungen werden evtl. nach schriftlichem Antrag genehmigt. 

Lenkerband gegen schwarzes tauschen, Reifen um Gottes Willen schwarz lassen (oder ging's dir um das himmelblaue Logo...?).


----------



## Nordpol (3. Mai 2012)

kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, schönes Radl...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hübsche Italienerin.
> 
> Wenn du den Lenker richtig drehst und die Ergos richtig einstellst, dann ist das auch nicht mehr so viel Drop.
> Einfach den Unterlenker in etwa auf halbem Weg zwischen Stützenklemme und Hinterachse fluchten lassen (also ein bisschen nach unten zeigen lassen) und die Ergos so montieren, dass die Spitze der Bremshebel etwa eine Flucht mit der Unterkante des Unterlenkers bildet. Minimale Abweichungen werden evtl. nach schriftlichem Antrag genehmigt.
> ...



Die Reifen haben auch noch blaue Streifen auf der Lauffläche, ich glaube er hat somit einfarbig Schwarze gemeint.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2012)

Jetzt wo du's sagst. Dann können wir das ohne Formular genehmigen.


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2012)

Genau, die blauen streifen passen nicht wirklich, es sollen komplett schwarze werden. Auch das Lenkerband wird mit dem neuen Lenker (Syntace-Kombi)schwarz - wie auch der Sattel (Fizik Arione)


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2012)

Alles genehmigt.


----------



## k.nickl (4. Mai 2012)

So daneben finde ich die Banane als Sattel aber nicht! Passt irgendwie und ist "etwas anderes"


----------



## floatwork (4. Mai 2012)

bei mir gibts auch ein paar kleine änderungen.





muss nur mal schönere fotos machen


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2012)

Bis auf die Reifen ein schickes Pony.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst. Dann können wir das ohne Formular genehmigen.



Bist Du sicher?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bis auf die Reifen ein schickes Pony.



Und die Sattelstütze passt mir auch nicht so!


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2012)

Och, die Easton kann bleiben. Bisschen rot ist ja auch an Rahmen und Gabel.


----------



## Carnologe (5. Mai 2012)

Grüsse aus der unfassbar schönen Zentralschweiz!

Die Bilder entstanden vor wenigen Minuten bei der Umrundung des Zugersees (42km)


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. Mai 2012)

schickes canyon und vorallem du glücklicher!
so ein wetter!!
bei mir war heute bindfaden regen mit strum-regen gemsicht.
somit musst ich auf der rolle fahren (da ich net nass werden wollt.)
grüsse pascal


----------



## Fujisan (6. Mai 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Grüsse aus der unfassbar schönen Zentralschweiz!
> 
> ...



Mein Neid sei dir gewiss ! 


.....alles gut, hab mich schon wieder beruhigt .






























Nein doch nicht !


----------



## Fujisan (6. Mai 2012)

floatwork schrieb:


> bei mir gibts auch ein paar kleine änderungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich bei deinem BMC bzw. wie groß bist du? 195cm? BTW: Sehr feines Rad - gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut !


----------



## keroson (6. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt auch wieder eins


----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2012)

und jetzt nochn richtiges bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2012)

So eins ?


----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2012)

genau! sieht super aus.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

Das ist mal ein Racer!


----------



## bikehomero (7. Mai 2012)

Mein neues Tarmac:











http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/jjgu-2-c81e-jpg.html


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2012)

Schickes Speci (bis auf die zu langen Ventilschäfte ).


----------



## keroson (7. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So eins ?



hmm fast, eher so (bzw, das ist es  ):





Campa ist nicht so mein Ding. Jetzt kommt noch ein Reynolds LRS mit Schlauchreifen rein und dann sollte es so richtung 6,3 kg gehen incl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter (Aktuell 6,5). Foto folgt noch, wenn es fertig ist 
Fährt sich aber schonmal richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2012)

... sogar ohne Pedale.


----------



## divergent! (7. Mai 2012)

kennste die neuen w-lan schuhe von sidi noch nich?


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2012)

Also wurde mein Flehen endlich erhört?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällts!


----------



## keroson (7. Mai 2012)

ok 5 Euro in die Katalogbildkasse


----------



## floatwork (7. Mai 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich bei deinem BMC bzw. wie groß bist du? 195cm? BTW: Sehr feines Rad - gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut !



knapp bin 194  ist größe 59 gibts .m.w. aber nochmal ne nummer größer.
die reifen mit naturflanke find ich schnicke . so wirds vorerst auch bleiben. mtb ist momentan eher meine baustelle


----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2012)

keroson schrieb:


> ok 5 Euro in die Katalogbildkasse



Naja, wenn mir mein Marketing ein Messebild in den Katalog druckt würde ich den Katalog als Hersteller nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## MrFaker (8. Mai 2012)

keroson schrieb:


> hmm fast, eher so (bzw, das ist es  ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mich würden die angeblichen *6,5kg* mal interessieren.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2012)

Wo soll das Problem sein, den Rahmen mit 6,5kg aufzubauen ?


----------



## bikehomero (8. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schickes Speci (bis auf die zu langen Ventilschäfte ).


Das stimmt, muss ich tauschen! Auch der Lenker gefällt mir noch nicht. Da muss ich warten bis der Zipp SLC2 lieferbar ist. Er bekommt dann graues Lenkerband. Und Time Pedale kommen noch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. Mai 2012)

So, richtig gute Bilder kommen erst wenn der Reynolds Sixty Six LRS da ist. (Die Schlauchreifen sind heute schon gekommen  )
Aber das mit dem Gewicht konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen . 
Zero 7 wie auf dem letzten Bild, nur mit zwei Flaschenhaltern, Keo Blade CroMo Pedale und leichten Schnellspannern.









Eigentlich wollte ich ja unter 6, aber mit Hochprofilfelgen wir das schwierig. Da müssten dann schon RZR oder Lightweights rein. Mal schauen, evtl. mach ich mir noch einen tune Komm-Vor + dran und eine leichte gerade Sattelstütze, aber selbst dann wird es knapp


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Mai 2012)

Ich fürchte, der Chris will Einzelgewichte. 
Und das Vorderrad hat verdächtig wenig Luft zum Boden. Und überhaupt - wer hat die Waage genullt?


----------



## keroson (8. Mai 2012)

und es ist 20gramm Dreck von der letzten Tour dran


----------



## MrFaker (9. Mai 2012)

jo, hatte ich mir fast gedacht. hätte mich gewundert, wenn es wirklich 6,5kg gehabt haette. für mich ist das rad sowieso zu leicht


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

Huiuiui,

hier geht's ja wieder ab!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dangerous Dave (11. Mai 2012)




----------



## k.nickl (11. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön! 
Nur: Ventilkappen runter und Sensor auf die andere Seite!


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2012)

... und n zweiten Flaschenhalter. Ansonsten...


----------



## sonic00 (11. Mai 2012)

Und mal wieder der aktuelle Stand meiner 2 Renner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (11. Mai 2012)

Das SWORKS ist so damned hot!


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das Bianchi schöner wegen der (nicht vorhandenen) Wäscheleine am Unterrohr.

Kurze Frage: Der Einsatzbereich der beiden Maschinen ist ja ziemlich ähnlich, vermute ich. Wie entscheidet man sich da, welches Rad man nun nimmt?


----------



## sonic00 (11. Mai 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach: ich geh in die Garage und entscheide mich spontan auf welches ich Bock hab. 
Einzig bei starkem Wind nehm ich definitiv das Bianchi. 
...ist einfach ein Luxus den ich mit gegönnt hab-die Strecken sind bei beiden Rädern die gleichen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chem (11. Mai 2012)

Das Bianchi finde ich auch viel schöner. Dieses Specialized rot sieht man einfach an jeder Ecke.


----------



## corfrimor (11. Mai 2012)

Ich würde beide nehmen


----------



## k.nickl (11. Mai 2012)

Warum keine Cosmics mehr am Bianchi? - Zweimal Hochprofil doch zu viel?
Beide Räder Top  (Bianchi mit Cosmics aber Topest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (11. Mai 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Warum keine Cosmics mehr am Bianchi? - Zweimal Hochprofil doch zu viel?
> Beide Räder Top  (Bianchi mit Cosmics aber Topest)



Wie schon geschrieben - wenn es sehr windig ist, bin ich froh ein Rad ohne Hochprofil zu haben! Außerdem ist das Bianchi nach meinem Geschmack so stimmiger. Hab die Reynolds auch mal reingehalten, aber das hat mal so gar nicht gepasst.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

Mir gefallen auch beide Räder, sind für mich sehr stimmig aufgebaut!


----------



## powderJO (12. Mai 2012)

schicker rahmen, aber die gabel passt irgendwie gar nicht dazu.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder der aktuelle Stand meiner 2 Renner:




Wie immer...


----------



## bikehomero (15. Mai 2012)

Hier einer meiner Oldies, ein TREK OCLV von 1992 oder 93. Nicht mehr ganz zeitgeössisch:


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2012)

Zeitgemäß meinst du sicherlich. 
Schicke Beiks, aber ich finde die Laufradsätze in beiden Fällen zu viel des Guten. Da wäre was weniger Fettes in meinen Augen schöner.
Ach, und der Ringle FH geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## bikehomero (15. Mai 2012)

Zeitgenössisch meinte ich  Warum geht denn der Ringlé Flaschenhalter gar nicht? Da war sogar schon mal ein grünes Precission Schaltwerk dran, das muss ich aber mal dringend warten, daher ist zur Zeit das DA montiert.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das Ding (also den FH) pottenhässlich. Klobig und überteuert. Das wird dem für heutige Verhältnisse doch relativ filigranen Rahmen nicht gerecht.


----------



## jeeeetze (15. Mai 2012)

rennräder sind zum fahren da und nicht zum posen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*******gel wie es ausschaut hauptsache es rollt


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2012)

Blablabla, du fährst sicher auch nicht die hässlichste Karre, nur weil sie leicht und schnell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2012)

Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass meine Meinung allgemeingültig ist. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass meine Meinung allgemeingültig ist. Und das ist auch gut so.



Das waere ja das Allerneueste!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


>



Komm, Du willst es doch auch!


----------



## bikehomero (19. Mai 2012)

Hab noch ein altes Foto mit EXTRALITE Laufradsatz gefunden:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ausgeführt und die neue Bremse endlich mal getestet..



...und wider erwarten war doch tolles Wetter...



Sorry, falsche Seite... Ich weiß!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ausgeführt und die neue Bremse endlich mal getestet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

Was für eine Bremse hast Du denn noch mal neu?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. Mai 2012)

Letztes Jahr mit vielen lauten Stickern auf den Rädern, dieses Jahr mal nackig.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. Mai 2012)

das cannondale ist einfach unverschämt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Was für eine Bremse hast Du denn noch mal neu?
> 
> ...




Moin.

Müsste genau nachsehen. Bin soooo selten am RR, dass mir der Name z.Zt. gar nicht in den Sinn kommt...
War irgendwas Ti-mäßiges von Tektro.
Aber bei weitem nicht so´n Anker wie die Ultegra vorher. 
Naja, bei den wenigen RR-km reicht das aus.
Evtl. ersetze ich das Storck durch einen leichten Disc-Crosser. Mal sehen...

Greeetz


----------



## old_school (20. Mai 2012)

Charge Juicer Hi 2011
Stahlrahmen: Tange Prestige
Lenker, Sattelstütze und Kurbelsatz: FSA
Sattel: Charge Knife
Laufräder: Cole Rollen
Gruppe: Shimano 105


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Sehr hübscher, zeitloser Aufbau.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. Mai 2012)




----------



## Schmittler (26. Mai 2012)

Kannst du nicht einen anderen Vorbau negativ montieren und die Spacer unter den Vorbau setzen? Würde glaube ich besser aussehen. 

Ansonsten gefällt's!


----------



## Nordpol (26. Mai 2012)

da hat er recht, sieht so er nach touring aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (26. Mai 2012)

Der dicke Spacer oben drauf kommt noch weg.  Der ist ein Überbleibsel vom Suchen der Position und mangelnden Lust die Gabel aus zu bauen um sie gescheit sägen zu können. Die Lenkerposition und Spacerverteilung bleibt aber wie sie ist.
Der Lenker muss für mich so hoch sein, wenn ich die Unterlenkerposition gescheit nutzen möchte. Es bringt einfach nix etwas "sportlicher", tiefer und aerodynamischer zu sitzen wenn die damit eingebrachte, etwas eingeschränkte Atmung dafür sorgt, dass der Druck aufs Pedal fehlt. Dann würde ich rumgurken wie die Meisten mit den sportlichen, frisch gekauften Rädern. Mit einem viel zu tiefem Lenker immer nur Oberlenker fahren weil Unterlenker nicht sinnvoll nutzbar ist. Hier geht Funktion vor Optik!
Ich könnte zwar einen flacher bauenden Vorbau wählen, diesen negativ montieren und noch einen höheren Spacer drunter setzen. Dann wäre da aber ein 20 mm hohe, konische Steuersatzabdeckung, 10 - 20 mm Spacern und dann ein negative montierter Vorbau. Das sieht in meinen Augen schlimmer aus als die jetzige Situation. Vor allem sind die Gabelschäfte meist nur für 30 mm Spacertürmchen friegegeben.


Edit: Was ich auch mal machen muss sind die Kleberreste von den Alufelgenfelgen ruppeln. Nur selbst mit Nitroverdünner steht man an dem Dreckszeug 3/4 Stunde je Felge und sieht danach blaurosa Elefanten 


Edit 2: Wenn ich mir die Sattelüberhöhungen der letzten Rennräder anschaue, muss ich mich anscheinend auch nicht verstecken mit der aktuellen Position  Wobei es auch deutlich krassere Überhöhungen gibt.


----------



## Schmittler (26. Mai 2012)

Ich denke halt, dass ein negativer Vorbau, der auf dieselbe Höhe wie dein aktuell positiver Vorbau eingestellt wird, optisch besser passt. Wenn es dir aber natürlich nur so passt, kann man da nix machen. Verstecken musst du dich sicherlich nicht, ist lediglich eine optische Sache.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß, ist ne optische Sache, aber mehr Spacer unterm Vorbau um diesen negativ zu bekommen schaut mistig aus und überschreitet unter Umständen die Zulassungsgrenze des Gabelschaftes. Es sind ja jetzt schon 20mm konische Steuersatzabdeckung und 5mm zylindrischer Spacer.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2012)

Parallel zum Oberrohr sieht halt immer besser aus. Aber bei dem Compactlenker kann man eh nicht mehr viel retten an der Optik. 

Nein, schickes Teil. Ergonomie muss halt passen, da steht die Optik hinten an.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

Die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon sehr deutlich!


----------



## Nordpol (27. Mai 2012)

...ich wollte es ja nicht sagen, aber der Rahmen scheint schon ein wenig klein zu sein, daher der positive Vorbau...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. Mai 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Edit: Was ich auch mal machen muss sind die Kleberreste von den Alufelgenfelgen ruppeln. Nur selbst mit Nitroverdünner steht man an dem Dreckszeug 3/4 Stunde je Felge und sieht danach blaurosa Elefanten



das nächste mal vor dem einfach so abziehen mit heissluftfön oder feuerzeug bissl anwärmen dan gehen sie einfahcer und fast ohne rückstände runter.
im übrigem gibts im fachgeschäft speziellen kleberückstände entferner der ist nicht so agresiv wie verdünnung und funktioniert 1a!
grüsse kalle


----------



## towatai (27. Mai 2012)

> ...ich wollte es ja nicht sagen, aber der Rahmen scheint schon ein wenig klein zu sein, daher der positive Vorbau...


aber, aber da steht doch GIANT druff


----------



## svennox (27. Mai 2012)

..es sollte mehr Leute geben, die solch schöne Fotos tätigen..
super Teil 


Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr mit vielen lauten Stickern auf den Rädern, dieses Jahr mal nackig.


----------



## chem (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, es ist ein wirklich tolles Rad. Ich würde gern so etwas besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (27. Mai 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...ich wollte es ja nicht sagen, aber der Rahmen scheint schon ein wenig klein zu sein, daher der positive Vorbau...



Mit einem größerem Rahmen und damit längerem Oberrohr wäre mir überhaupt nicht geholfen. Der positive Vorbau nach Großvaters Art begründet sich einfach in meiner Unbeweglichkeit.

http://www.fizik.it/spineconcept/#

Um es nach diesem lustigem Konzept von Fizik zu sagen bewege ich mich irgendwo zwischen Chamäleon und Bulle und damit einfach an der Grenze dessen was an Lenkerüberhöhung für mich möglich ist bei gleichzeitiger fast vollen Ausnutzung der zugelassenen Höhe des Spacertürmchens.

Immer diese Vorbaudiskussionen tztztz 

@Scott: 
Föhn -> habe ich nicht weil es mir an Haaren mangelt
Edikettenlöser, Benzin, Alkohol, Öl -> wirkten nicht
CN-Verdünner->nach 5-10min Einwirkzeit kann man das Zeug mit viel Aufwand langsam lösen

Bisher ist das echt der mich am stärksten ärgernde Kleber überhaupt.


----------



## nafetsgurk (27. Mai 2012)

echt traumhafte pfingstrunde mit dem plasteofen - herrlich...


----------



## Dagon (27. Mai 2012)

Fast kein Carbon, aber dank besten Teilen aus Aluminium trotzdem  6,95 kg leicht. Der Fahrspaß wiegt jedoch deutlich mehr! Seit gestern habe ich ihm noch ein SuperX zur Seite gestellt.


----------



## neto (27. Mai 2012)

heißes kanonental!


----------



## Nordpol (27. Mai 2012)

an so einen Rahmen darf auch kein Carbon..., sehr schönes radl.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (27. Mai 2012)

caad10 ist sehr sehr schön


----------



## Schmittler (27. Mai 2012)

Meins hier auch nochmal:


----------



## Piktogramm (27. Mai 2012)

Das Caad gefällt mir auch, die beiden Räder weiter oben sind mir zu laut. Egal, was ich krass finde, das Alu Caad wiegt angeblich unter 7kg und mein Hobel mit massivem Carboneinsatz mit montieren Carbon LRS knapp über 7kg. Irgendwas mach ich ganz massiv falsch 

Das Caad könnte noch ne Si Kurbel vertragen


----------



## Nordpol (27. Mai 2012)

Carbon muss nicht immer leicht sein, und der Caad 10 ist nicht gerade schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (27. Mai 2012)

Mit 1100g ist der 58er CAAD10 Rahmen leichter als mancher Carbonrahmen und die sonstigen Teile sind ja auch nicht gerade schwer. Der Laufradsatz (Tune Mig/MAG, Alpha, CX-Ray 24/28, Dura Ace Kassette und GP 4000s + Latexschläuche) wiegt komplett gerade mal 2 KG. Ansonsten sind auch durchweg leichte, aber bewährte Teile verbaut. Gewicht ist aber auch nicht alles. Ehrlichgesagt bin ich sogar der Meinung, das das Rad mit dem Zweitlaufradsatz (Kinlin XR-380, Novatec, CX-Ray 20/24) noch besser läuft, obwohl es damit 7,5 kg wiegt. Eine SI-Kurbel wäre natürlich ein Traum, aber ein reichlich dekadenter.


----------



## Piktogramm (27. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Laufradsatz, hatte vorher auch 1x AMC Naben 28 Sapim Laser Speichen und XinLin 200er und dann einma 105er Naben 32x Sapim Laser und ebenfalls XinLin200 Felgen.

Dagegen dann der Carbon LRS und die hohen Alufelgen, nicht vergleichbar. Die erste Kurvenfahrt nach direktem Wechsel vom 105er zum Carbon LRS, beinahe gemault weil der Hobel auf einmal völlig anders reagierte 


Aber ja Gewicht ist nicht alles, ich wundere mich nur, wieso meine Kisten immer so schwer sind  (ok der Rahmen 1250g + 150g Sattelhalterung, bewusst schwere Reifen (ich spare doch kein zu verschleißendes Material ein ein))


----------



## daniel_ (28. Mai 2012)

das Caad10 ist geil, würd gut zu meinem schwarzem Flash passen  muß ich doch mal das Focus Cayo in rente schicken 

das Giant gefällt auch


----------



## MrFaker (29. Mai 2012)

wie schafft das "große" CAAD10 6,95kg? mit schweren reifen, schwerer kassette, zughüllen, schweren LRS und und. 7,2-7,3kg hätte ich noch geglaubt 

mein unlackiertes 54er SuSi wiegt mit deutlich leichteren Carbonteilen 6,65 respektive mit K-Force light 6,4Xkg.


----------



## Piktogramm (29. Mai 2012)

Schwerer LRS? Ich fall vom Glauben ab


----------



## k.nickl (29. Mai 2012)

Das Giant ist ja kriminell schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (29. Mai 2012)

@all wie teuer ist denn so ein wunderschönes Giant?


----------



## Dagon (29. Mai 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wie schafft das "große" CAAD10 6,95kg? mit schweren reifen, schwerer kassette, zughüllen, schweren LRS und und. 7,2-7,3kg hätte ich noch geglaubt
> 
> mein unlackiertes 54er SuSi wiegt mit deutlich leichteren Carbonteilen 6,65 respektive mit K-Force light 6,4Xkg.



Was willst du denn mit den Carbonteilen noch groß an Gewicht sparen. 50g an der Sattelstütze, 40g am Lenker, 10g am Vorbau. Dein LRS von Thomas mit Chris King und Corima Felgen ist auch nicht leichter und einen 1210g LRS, eine 170g Dura Ace Kassette, oder 210g Reifen als schwer zu bezeichnen? Ich weiß ja nicht.  Hier kannst du dir anschauen, wie man ein Caad 10 auf 5,4 kg bekommt. Mit meinen 185 cm, habe ich daran wenig Interesse.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Mai 2012)

Sorry fürs Offtopic (bin komplett auf deiner Seite, Dagon), aber fehlt bei dem Schriftzug nicht was? 



> lightweightuning


----------



## C0RAF0X (29. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand ein rennrad für 2000  empfehlen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2012)

Ja. Aber besser in der Kaufberatung als in diesem Thread. Der ist nämlich eigentlich nur zum Bilder angucken.


----------



## MrFaker (30. Mai 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit den Carbonteilen noch groß an Gewicht sparen. 50g an der Sattelstütze, 40g am Lenker, 10g am Vorbau. Dein LRS von Thomas mit Chris King und Corima Felgen ist auch nicht leichter und einen 1210g LRS, eine 170g Dura Ace Kassette, oder 210g Reifen als schwer zu bezeichnen? Ich weiß ja nicht.  Hier kannst du dir anschauen, wie man ein Caad 10 auf 5,4 kg bekommt. Mit meinen 185 cm, habe ich daran wenig Interesse.



ich habe bedingt durch regeln (6,8kg) schwere felgen und aluanbauteile montiert (stürze), mein rad wiegt aber auch dementsprechend. 

mich hat es nur gewundert, dass dein rad mit solchen anbauteilen trotzdem so leicht ist.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2012)

Bilder!!!


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Juni 2012)

Heute war ich Tour von luxembourg schauen..


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Juni 2012)




----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juni 2012)

Dogma - der Glöckner des Radsports.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (2. Juni 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Heute war ich Tour von luxembourg schauen..



Ui, schon mit neuen Dura Ace-Teilen 

Thx!


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juni 2012)

Die fahren schon ne Weile damit rum. Presserelease war gestern.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Juni 2012)

also ich weiss ja das viele pinarello nicht so sonderlich schön finden.
und auch das dei neue dura-ace kurbel naja - nicht jedermanns sache ist - vom optischen.
aber das radl ist sowas von herrlich.
ich find pinarello mit die schönsten räder und die neue kurbel gefällt mehr wie gut!


----------



## BontragerTom (3. Juni 2012)

chem schrieb:


> @all wie teuer ist denn so ein wunderschÃ¶nes Giant?



Den Rahmen bekommt man derzeit noch fÃ¼r etwas um 1800.-â¬(11er Modell)
Beim Rest, wie immer, nach oben keine Grenzen.

Zur neuen DA: finde ich sehr gelungen, nur das der Rotorstandard fÃ¼r elffach geÃ¤ndert wurde stÃ¶sst ein wenig sauer auf.

Das hat Campa besser hinbekommen.


----------



## RoseBeef (3. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein Straßenrenner...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://


----------



## C0RAF0X (3. Juni 2012)

Wieso Focus?


----------



## C0RAF0X (3. Juni 2012)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ui, schon mit neuen Dura Ace-Teilen
> 
> Thx!





SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> also ich weiss ja das viele pinarello nicht so sonderlich schön finden.
> und auch das dei neue dura-ace kurbel naja - nicht jedermanns sache ist - vom optischen.
> aber das radl ist sowas von herrlich.
> ich find pinarello mit die schönsten räder und die neue kurbel gefällt mehr wie gut!



Pinarello is sau schön  Und schön teuer!

Die dura-ace kurbel erinnert mich iwie an das alte xtr model für mtb.

Ultegra reicht vollkommen für mich aus


----------



## 0624ts (3. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Italiener auch teiweise sehr ansprechend....

Mit meinem Schweizer bin ich sehr zufrieden.....


----------



## RoseBeef (3. Juni 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Wieso Focus?


Wieso nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0RAF0X (3. Juni 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Wieso nicht ?



War mit dem mtb von dennen gar nciht zufrieden


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> War mit dem mtb von dennen gar nciht zufrieden



Andere wiederum mit anderen Bikes wie z.B. Corratec was Du zur Zeit fährst nicht. So what?


----------



## C0RAF0X (5. Juni 2012)

Corratec ist auch nicht meins
Muss halt damit fahren da ich in einem Corratec team bin :/


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2012)

Du fährst in einem Corratec Team und stehst nicht hinter der Marke? Wo ist da die Logik?


----------



## C0RAF0X (6. Juni 2012)

Bei mir in der gegend gibt es halt nicht viele mtb teams. 

Ich stehe zu Corratec Superbow und Revolution, aber nicht zu den anderen


----------



## Flowtec (7. Juni 2012)

Soeben mit dem Aufbau fertig geworden. Die erste Testfahrt steht kurz bevor .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juni 2012)

Ne Nummer kleiner wäre vielleicht besser gewesen. Aber mach erst mal die Testfahrt. Vielleicht kommst du ja gut damit klar.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2012)

Kleiner? Da finden sich doch jetzt schon 4 cm Spacer & positiv montierter Vorbau. Mehrfarbiges Lenkerband is nicht so meines, aber sonst finde ich den Aufbau hübsch, vor allem die schlanke Kurbel mit den filigranen Kettenblättern.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juni 2012)

Ich meine nur wegen des maximal nach vorne geschobenen Sattels. Und der Vorbau ist doch auch nur maximal 90mm lang.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, da sitzt wohl jemand ungerne gestreckt.


----------



## Flowtec (7. Juni 2012)

Jap, stimmt. Mag es nicht zu sehr gestreckt zu sitzen.
Der Vorbau ist ein 90er. Aber ich glaube 5-10mm Spacer können noch weg. Ist ziemlich hoch vorne. Aber extrem bequem .

Wg. Regen viel die erste Probefahrt etwas kürzer aus (knapp 30km).
Bin aber soweit zufrieden. Ist das erste mal das ich mich auf einem Rennrad wohl fühle


----------



## SCOTT BoD (7. Juni 2012)

das merida gefällt mir.
und wenn der rahmen noch kleiner wäre dan wär der sattel nur ewig raus gezerrt.
und noch mehr turm unterm vorbau.
ich finds so gut.
und sattel nach vorne machen die triathlon männer doch auch von wegen mehr druck auf dem pedal??


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juni 2012)

Naja, Druck aufm Pedal ist hier wohl weniger der Grund. 
Nein, wenns passt, viel Spaß beim Radeln.


----------



## k.nickl (8. Juni 2012)

Radgeo und Sitzposition sind von RR und Trias schon sehr unterschiedlich.
Vgl. (Scott Foil vs. Scott Plasma in M) von Sitzwinkel: 73.3° vs. 76° ergibt Reach: 385mm vs. 415mm.
Die Körperhaltung ist so sehr weit nach vorne geschoben, da Klettereigenschaften (Oberlenkerhaltung + Popo hinten am Sattel) nicht nötig sind sondern nur ein guter Kompromiss aus Aerodynamik + Leistung ohne die Museklgruppen fürs laufen zu quälen. Von da kommt in Summe auch der weit nach vorne geschobene Sattel.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (8. Juni 2012)

Hübsche Rennräder habt ihr!
Ich werde wohl auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinen beiden roten machen müssen
Mfg Max


----------



## TRAXXIANER (8. Juni 2012)

Soo, hier meine Räder:
Ein De Rosa Rennrad, das schon etwas älter ist, das jetzt in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand darf, es wird über der Treppe aufgehangen



1. Kann mir jemand etwas zur Marke De Rosa sagen? Ich vermute mal, dass   das früher die Marke vom Roseversand war?!?
2. Kann mir jemand sagen, von wann das Rad ist und was für ein Modell?
Und das Gemeinschaftsrennrad von meiner Mum und mir, ein Scott Speedster S50: 



Weitere Bilder zu den Rädern in meinem Album.
Kommentare erwünscht
Mfg Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juni 2012)

Roseversand... 

De Rosa ist einer der ältesten italienischen Rahmenhersteller. Wurde durch Eddy Merckx bekannt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Rosa_(Unternehmen)

Wenn du ihn gut pflegst (und den merkwürdigen Aufbau am Schaftvorbau entfernst), dann hast du da einen Klassiker, der mal (noch) viel (mehr) wert ist (als jetzt schon). 

Zum Alter und Modell brauchen wir ein paar Details. Also mach ein paar scharfe Bilder von Details wie Ausfallenden, Steuerrohr, Innenlager etc.. Auflistung der Bauteile wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Zum Scott: Lenker hoch drehen, so dass der Unterlenker ein paar Grad nach unten zeigt. Dann können auch ein paar Spacer unter dem Vorbau weg. Ach, und der Bremszug an der Vorderradbremse kann kürzer.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Für 100 Euro kauf ich dir den Rose-Schrott ab.


----------



## Snap4x (8. Juni 2012)

300!


----------



## Snap4x (8. Juni 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Radgeo und Sitzposition sind von RR und Trias schon sehr unterschiedlich.
> Vgl. (Scott Foil vs. Scott Plasma in M) von Sitzwinkel: 73.3° vs. 76° ergibt Reach: 385mm vs. 415mm.
> Die Körperhaltung ist so sehr weit nach vorne geschoben, da Klettereigenschaften (Oberlenkerhaltung + Popo hinten am Sattel) nicht nötig sind sondern nur ein guter Kompromiss aus Aerodynamik + Leistung ohne die Museklgruppen fürs laufen zu quälen. Von da kommt in Summe auch der weit nach vorne geschobene Sattel.



Also sind bei einen Triathlon Rad die Muskelgruppen anders gefordert?
Kannst du ma kurz ne kleine Liste machen welche Muskeln beim RR und welche bei Triathlonrad beantsprucht werden...?
Wäre nett  Mal ein bissl Wissen mehr 

Triathlon Räder sind immer so teuer  find ich optisch aber schicker.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juni 2012)

Warum wusste ich, dass sowas kommt...?


----------



## TRAXXIANER (8. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Roseversand...
> 
> De Rosa ist einer der ältesten italienischen Rahmenhersteller. Wurde durch Eddy Merckx bekannt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Rosa_(Unternehmen)
> 
> ...


Guck mal in meinem Album, vllt findest du da schon was...
Ich denke, ich werde es ein wenig herrichten, das merkwürdige Gebilde am Lenker weg, das ich montiert hatte, weil der Rahmen zu klein war. Meint ihr, ein Brooks Sattel würde da besser draufpassen als der jetzige moderne Selle Italia?
Mfg Max


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juni 2012)

So lange du den Sattel nach hinten schiebst, wie es sich gehört. Wo ist der Rahmen denn zu klein? Ist dir die Überhöhung zu groß?


----------



## TRAXXIANER (8. Juni 2012)

Ja, die war mir zu groß, aber ich mache die Verlängerung ab, schau mal, ob ich irgendwo noch Campagnolo Rahmenschalthebel finde, hab nämlich einen von Campagnolo und einen von Shimano dran und dann sollte das gehen.
Hab noch dicke Kratzer im Oberrohr, so dass man die Grundierung sieht. Weiß jemand, ob man das noch ausbessern kann?
Wäre wahrscheinlich zu teuer, wenn man das lackieren lassen würde, oder?
Mfg Max


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juni 2012)

Kommt ganz drauf an, was du investieren willst. 
Ausbessern geht meistens schief, weil man die Farbe nicht trifft. Wenn, dann wirst du komplett lacken lassen müssen, und das geht einher mit entlacken, grundieren, ggf. füllern und neue Decals aufziehen. Und lass dir gesagt sein, dass früher andere (stabilere) Lacke benutzt wurden. Die dürfen heutzutage nicht mehr hergestellt werden.

Ach, und noch was: Dein 2Danger. Sicher, dass da ne 130-150 Gabel rein passt? 130 vielleicht, 150 würde ich wetten, ist Rahmenrechnisch zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (8. Juni 2012)

Ich lass die Kratzer drin, Patina schadet auch nicht...
Serienmäßig war da ne 130er Manitougabel drin, der Dämpfer hinten ist glaube ich ein 130er.
Mfg Max


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2012)

Dann lass die Gabel lieber drin. Der Winkel im Steuerkopf wird sonst zu flach und kann zum Rahmenbruch führen.
Aber das ist ja auch eigentlich nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## k.nickl (9. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich, dass sowas kommt...?


Oje, ich auch  Ich hole schonmal Grays Anatomy und fange an zu lesen und paukern.
Oder Cr3ckb0t, du wirfst dich schnell aufs Rennrad und gehst dann Laufen. Dann merkst du schnell wo es (mehr) schmerzt 



TRAXXIANER schrieb:


> 1. Kann mir jemand etwas zur Marke De Rosa sagen? Ich vermute mal, dass   das früher die Marke vom Roseversand war?!?


----------



## C0RAF0X (9. Juni 2012)

De Rosa - Roseversand


----------



## TRAXXIANER (9. Juni 2012)

Ok, sorry, war ein Missverständnis. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren meinen Dad nach De Rosa gefragt, weil der fährt schon seit den 80er Jahren RR und er hatte in Erinnerung, dass De Rosa mal von Rose vertrieben wurde.
Mfg Max


----------



## swift daddy (9. Juni 2012)

das BMC, jetzt auch mit Singletrailer hintendran  





... und schön anstrengend 20 Kg zusätzlich die 9 Km zum Mont Saint Odile hochzuziehen  





Tante Edith sagt: verkleinerte Bilder eingefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2012)

Wie fährt sich denn sowas, wenn sich die Brut im Anhänger bewegt? Und warste damit schon mal aufm Trail unterwegs? Das Rad ist ja gefedert, wie's aussieht.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Auf alle Fälle eine interessante Kombi mit dem Renner!


----------



## TRAXXIANER (9. Juni 2012)

Am besten die Kleine/den Kleinen hinten rein, den Hänger ans MTB hängen und damit in den Bikepark fahren
Ein Erlebnis, das die Brut nicht vergessen wird
Mfg Max


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. Juni 2012)

moin,
das singeltrail anhängerchen ist genial 
gibt zusatz trainingsefekt bergauf!! 
aber ist die kupplung an der carbon-stütze montiert?
ich würde für den hänger zumindest ne alu-stütze nehmen doch bissl skinny... oder nicht?


----------



## TRAXXIANER (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt eine E-Mail in Englisch an De Rosa geschickt mit Bildern, ob sie mir sagen können, welches Modell ich habe und von wann das ungefähr ist.
Jetzt nur noch auf eine Antwort hoffen.
Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ich eine Antwort kriege
Mfg Max


----------



## swift daddy (10. Juni 2012)

Der Trailer fährt sich (im Gelände, wie auf der Strasse) super und läuft sehr stabil mit. Selbst wenn der Kleine sich bewegt, wackelt's nicht zuviel; einzig wenn starker Seitenwind kommt, dann schwankt's doch ganz ordentlich. Bei Gegenwind bietet er keine "Angriffsfläche", da er nicht breiter als der Radfahrer selbst ist, mann muss halt nur das zusätzliche Gewicht ziehen  

Auf Trails waren wir auch schon viel unterwegs, man darf halt keine zu groben und zu steile Sachen fahren. Er hat langsam ein Gewicht, wo auch die Federung gut anspricht. Wir haben extra Seitenkissen genäht, dami er stabiler sitzt und nicht so viel mit dem KOpf hin- und herschwankt

Der Trainingseffekt ist enorm, bergauf ist's halt ne Qual. Aber von nix kommt ja bekanntlich nix  

INgesamt gesehen rentiert sich die Investition von 1200  echt, dem Kleinen macht's Spass und wir können weiterhin radfahren   es sind auch längere Touren drin, dann aber natürlich mit mehreren Zwischenstopps, damit er essen und ein bisschen krabbeln kann.

Ich habe bisher nix gehört, dass es Einschränkungen gäbe bzgl. Singletrailer und Carbon-Stütze. Bedenken hätte ich eventuell, wenn die Stütze fast am Anschlag draussen wäre. Am Mtb fahre ich ne Alu-Stütze, auch ohne Trailer hintendran.

Wär aber vllt. mal ne interessante Frage an Tout Terrain zu stellen, da beim Trailer selbst keinerlei Warnhinweise gegeben wurden.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. Juni 2012)

moin,
also mal egal obs der hersteller - ob vom hänger oder von der stütze - es erlauben würde... ich würde so oder so eine alustütze montieren ... 
gut ich muss dazu sagen ich bin kein fan von carbon und "leichtbau" etc...
gerade an tragenden teilen wie eben auch die stütze.
denk mal so.
schlag von unten die stütze flext durch dein gewicht und dan zieht noch zusätzlcih das gewicht vom hänger nach hinten... könnte enorm werden...
weiss ja nicht wieviel du wiegst etc... ...
war ja nur ein gedanke meinerseits.
wenns dir taug und dir vertraut - dann passts.
grüße pascal.


----------



## Northern lite (10. Juni 2012)

allein wegen des Fahrgastes würde ich da auch lieber auf absolut Nummersicher gehen und ne Alustütze nehmen


----------



## swift daddy (11. Juni 2012)

wiege knappe 66 Kg ... hab' auf jeden Fall mal Tout Terrain angeschrieben und werde die Antwort hier auch posten


----------



## svennox (12. Juni 2012)

net meins, aber trotzdem genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2012)

svennox schrieb:


> net meins, aber trotzdem genial



Finde ich extrem schick, trotzdem heißt das Thema "Zeigt her *eure* Rennräder!"...


----------



## maze665 (12. Juni 2012)

der hauptteil is schon mal da! 
der rest sollte die tage folgen! hatte vorher noch nieeinen carbonrahmen in der hand und konnte kaum glauben wie leicht das ding ist!


----------



## k.nickl (12. Juni 2012)

Tripple!!!


----------



## Northern lite (12. Juni 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Tripple!!!





war auch mein Gedanke... in Zeiten von Compaktkurbeln eigentlich völlig unnötig

und auch nicht wirklich schön


----------



## corfrimor (12. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen ist top! 

Und was die Triple angeht - ich fahr' an meinem Trainingsrennrad selbst eine und finde sie gut. 30/27 geht schon nochmal leichter als 34/27. Mein Hausberg hat 1.000hm am Stück, da ist das spürbar. Und das dritte Blatt schadet ja nix.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> war auch mein Gedanke... in Zeiten von Compaktkurbeln eigentlich völlig unnötig



Das würde ich nicht pauschal sagen, das ist schon auch eine Fitnesssache.

@maze: schöner Rahmen ! Klemm den bitte eher an der Stütze in den Monatgeständer.


----------



## sirmike (13. Juni 2012)

Mein Renner:


----------



## eSTe (13. Juni 2012)

Viele schöne Räder hier unterwegs. 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Gefährt:





Bild ist nicht wirklich gerade das beste (Handybild, zudem mit einer schon eher ungünstigen Perspektive), denke aber erfüllt seinen Zweck. 

Den Rahmen gab es vor zwei Jahren mal ziemlich günstig während der TdF Aktion von Canyon. War so eine ganz gute Ausgangsbasis für ein leichtes und günstiges Rad. Kann auch bisher soweit nichts negatives sagen. Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Rädern hier, ist er aber nun nicht unbedingt der Interessanteste.


----------



## swift daddy (13. Juni 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> wiege knappe 66 Kg ... hab' auf jeden Fall mal Tout Terrain angeschrieben und werde die Antwort hier auch posten



Soa, Tout Terrain hat sich gemeldet, der Singletrailer soll nicht an Carbon-Stützen montiert werden ... also ab zum nächsten Shop und ne Alu-Stütze besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (13. Juni 2012)

das um die 3fach kurbel so ein wirbel gemacht wird versteh ich nicht!
ob es schön anzusehn ist oder nicht ist eher zweitrangig für mich!

entscheident war die tatsache das ich mir den renner geholt habe um ordentlich höhenmeter zu treten und dai ch schon vor 6 jahren einen hatte und den auch 3fach gefahren bin kam einfach nix anderes in frage! 

wie gesagt der rest der teile ist schon unterwegs. kommen auch noch eggbeater dran ...ich hoffe das ist kein frevel?!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

maze665 schrieb:


> das um die 3fach kurbel so ein wirbel gemacht wird versteh ich nicht!
> ob es schön anzusehn ist oder nicht ist eher zweitrangig für mich!
> 
> entscheident war die tatsache das ich mir den renner geholt habe um ordentlich höhenmeter zu treten und dai ch schon vor 6 jahren einen hatte und den auch 3fach gefahren bin kam einfach nix anderes in frage!
> ...



Bin jahrelang SPD-Pedalen am Rennrad gefahren. Ist für mich das Gleiche und nicht wirklich verwerflich.


----------



## maze665 (14. Juni 2012)

erstmal fertig! bei gelegenheit wird vl der vorbau noch getauscht! ansosnten bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juni 2012)

Ganz schön lange Ventilschäfte.


----------



## maze665 (14. Juni 2012)

ich werd wohl noch aerodynamische ventilkappen draufmachen! 
waren leider keine anderen schläuche zuhause!


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juni 2012)

Bis auf den Wäscheleinenzug am Oberrohr ein hübsches Pony.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (14. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1119880


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2012)

Yossarian schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1119880







Ich habe es mal für Dich eingefügt. Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau passen optisch irgenwie nicht richtig dazu...


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Juni 2012)

Jo, und die schwarze Kette darf auch gerne wieder in silber.


----------



## k.nickl (16. Juni 2012)

Evtl. auch gleich eine gerade Stütze. Den Seatback scheinst du nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## Yossarian (16. Juni 2012)

Das ist ne VCLS-Stütze. Ich werd wegen Optik nicht auf Komfort verzichten.


----------



## Tobstar23 (19. Juni 2012)

Die Rennradfamilie hat Zuwachs bekommen. Mit dem Kleinen hier steigt meine Freundin jetzt auch in den Sport ein.





Für den Anfang nicht schlecht, oder?
Kann mir hier jemand was zu den Bremsen sagen? Steht Modolo X-Setra drauf. Find aber nix dazu bei Google.

Viele Grüße,

Tobstar


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2012)

Schicker Youngtimer. 

Modolobremsen mit den dazu passenden Bremshebeln. Gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu zu sagen. Außer, dass sie immer noch in Konkurrenz zu den großen Dreien Komponenten produzieren: http://www.modolo.com/modolo/components.html
Die sollen sogar ganz brauchbar sein, nach dem, was man ab und zu so liest.


----------



## BontragerTom (20. Juni 2012)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Für den Anfang nicht schlecht, oder?
> Kann mir hier jemand was zu den Bremsen sagen? Steht Modolo X-Setra drauf. Find aber nix dazu bei Google.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...




Modolo hat die Bremsen damals auch für Mavic hergestellt.
Wurden dann allerdings auch mit Mavic Schriftzug gelabelt. vllt hat der Vorbesitzer aus Gründen der Optik das ungelabelte Modolo Bremssystem verbaut?
http://www.cadre.org/bike_stuff/Mavic/Brakes/mine/440/IMG_1240.JPG

Was an deinem Rad jetzt noch fehlt ist die endgeile Mavic Kurbelgarnitur.
Eine der schönsten Kurbel die jemals hergestellt wurden.

http://velobase.com/CompImages/Crankset/559E26F2-A3F1-4AC4-96C6-CD01FC7014E6.jpeg


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe solch ein ähnliches gestern auch bestaunen dürfen!


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Juni 2012)

Für die Mavic-Kurbel gibts doch jetzt adäquaten Ersatz:







http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/de/newsdetail/newsid_293_newscatid_3.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (20. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Für die Mavic-Kurbel gibts doch jetzt adäquaten Ersatz:



Halt die Klappe, AL! 

Ein Tischtennisschläger gekreuzt mit Wurfstern, also nä...


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn die Mavickurbel zu den 90er Klassikern zählt - nee, ich find die nicht schön. Damals gab's schöne filigrane Kurbeln a'la Shimano 600.


----------



## Rockyralle (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist meins.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Juni 2012)

Lenker waagerecht drehen, STIs auf den Unterlenker fluchtend ausrichten. Dann kannst du auch einen nicht ansteigenden Vorbau montieren und hast keine Rückenschmerzen. Sieht so etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Lenker waagerecht drehen, STIs auf den Unterlenker fluchtend ausrichten. Dann kannst du auch einen nicht ansteigenden Vorbau montieren und hast keine Rückenschmerzen. Sieht so etwas seltsam aus.



Bitte umgehend Michas Tipp umsetzen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Für die Mavic-Kurbel gibts doch jetzt adäquaten Ersatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da soll noch jemals einer behaupten meine Sram Red wäre hässlich! Gegen dieses Geschür ist die ja richtig filigran gestaltet!

Obwohl ich Herbst auch auf die viel schönere 2012er Red umbauen werde...


----------



## eifeler (21. Juni 2012)

Hmm... Welches nehm ich heut???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neubicolt (21. Juni 2012)

maze665 schrieb:


> das um die 3fach kurbel so ein wirbel gemacht wird versteh ich nicht!
> ob es schön anzusehn ist oder nicht ist eher zweitrangig für mich!
> 
> entscheident war die tatsache das ich mir den renner geholt habe um ordentlich höhenmeter zu treten und dai ch schon vor 6 jahren einen hatte und den auch 3fach gefahren bin kam einfach nix anderes in frage!
> ...



Fahre ein Caad 9 mir 3-fach 105er und Eggbeater zu Trainingszwecken und ich kann daran bisher keinen Frevel entdecken ...

Zudem fahre ich Eggbeater aufm Hardtail bei meinen Rennen und hab einfach keine Lust auf zwei Pedalsysteme und Schuhe, fertig.

Ob 2- oder 3-fach hängt von Einsatzzweck, Ort, Trainingszustand und persönlichen vorlieben ab, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Gleiche Diskussion wie beim MTB ...jeder wie er mag, kann und will...

Gruß


----------



## nafetsgurk (21. Juni 2012)

eifeler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 232723
> 
> Hmm... Welches nehm ich heut???



morgens rr - abends mtb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (22. Juni 2012)

eifeler schrieb:


> Hmm... Welches nehm ich heut???


Ach, das frage ich mich auch immer und immer wieder:



Zum Glück gibts Morgens/Mittags/Abends


----------



## nafetsgurk (22. Juni 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Ach, das frage ich mich auch immer und immer wieder.



so gehts mir auch ab und zu - sind aber net alle aufm bild...


----------



## eifeler (22. Juni 2012)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> so gehts mir auch ab und zu - sind aber net alle aufm bild...



Gerade mal das Bild meiner Frau gezeigt, um ihr zu beweisen, dass die mir von ihr unterstellte Verrücktheit eigentlich Anderen attestiert gehört... 
;-))) 

Von wegen "was willst mit 2 Rädern, kannst doch eh nur mit einem fahren"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2012)

sponsoring kforce light stütze, vorbau und lenker sowie schwarze bremsgummis -->6,45kg..(auch wenn es einige nicht glauben wollen) 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## daniel_ (23. Juni 2012)

sehr geil  

so eins hätt ich auch gern, geht sich aber leider erst im frühjahr aus


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

Das CD ist eine heiße Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (24. Juni 2012)

nettes CARBON CANNONDALE RENNRAD 
ps. KEINE sorge, die 6,45kg nehme ich dir ab ! 


chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sponsoring kforce light stütze, vorbau und lenker sowie schwarze bremsgummis -->6,45kg..(auch wenn es einige nicht glauben wollen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BontragerTom (24. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte man am Gewicht zweifeln?
Hört (und sieht) sich realistisch an.
Sram red, corimas, der leichte cd Rahmen..why Not?
Wegen dem Quark..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAXXIANER (24. Juni 2012)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> so gehts mir auch ab und zu - sind aber net alle aufm bild...



Lass mich raten, mit den Fahrrädern verheiratet und bei miesem Wetter haste dann als ersatz deine Frau oder Freundin, wenn vorhanden, oder?
Mfg Max


----------



## 0624ts (24. Juni 2012)

Update
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1153188


----------



## nafetsgurk (24. Juni 2012)

TRAXXIANER schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, mit den Fahrrädern verheiratet und bei miesem Wetter haste dann als ersatz deine Frau oder Freundin, wenn vorhanden, oder?
> Mfg Max



absolut nicht - ich hab noch so manch anderes hobby, und natürlich kann man bei miesem wetter auch radeln...


----------



## TRAXXIANER (24. Juni 2012)

Na, dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. Juni 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sponsoring kforce light stütze, vorbau und lenker sowie schwarze bremsgummis -->6,45kg..(auch wenn es einige nicht glauben wollen)
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7749/img34091.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



der wahnsinn!
find nur das stück schaltzugaussenhülle am schaltwerk bissl arg lang oder??


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juni 2012)

Schreibt SRÄM so vor.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

In schwarz würde der Zug niemand auffallen.


----------



## MrFaker (26. Juni 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man am Gewicht zweifeln?
> Hört (und sieht) sich realistisch an.
> Sram red, corimas, der leichte cd Rahmen..why Not?
> Wegen dem Quark..?
> ...



im tour-forum ist es auf jeden fall eskaliert, sofort wurde von gefälscht und fakes gesprochen 

viele vergessen, dass der rahmen erstens in 54 ist, zweitens naturbelassen (nicht lackiert, man sieht direkt die carbonstruktur und lagen).

abspeckpontential hat das rad (sind keine leichtbauteile dran) noch. 250-300gramm gehen (und werden ) noch relativ preiswert runter. 



SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> der wahnsinn!
> find nur das stück schaltzugaussenhülle am schaltwerk bissl arg lang oder??



täuscht vielleicht, ich mag es auch eher kürzer, aber nicht zu kurz (dann hindert es aber auch beim schnellen radwechsel im wettkampf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (26. Juni 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> im tour-forum ist es auf jeden fall eskaliert, sofort wurde von gefälscht und fakes gesprochen
> 
> viele vergessen, dass der rahmen erstens in 54 ist, zweitens naturbelassen (nicht lackiert, man sieht direkt die carbonstruktur und lagen).
> 
> abspeckpontential hat das rad (sind keine leichtbauteile dran) noch. 250-300gramm gehen (und werden ) noch relativ preiswert runter.




habs zwischenzeitlich schon gelesen...



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schreibt SRÄM so vor.



Korägt!


----------



## bobtailoner (26. Juni 2012)

Das CD erinnert mich an einen aufgeprollten M5 mit Carbonspoiler und vielzu vielen Aufklebern.
Ich würde 1-5 Decals entfernen, dann wirkt das alles nicht mehr so extrem unruhig.
Technisch gesehen natürlich absolute Spitze der Bock!


----------



## bene94 (27. Juni 2012)

Hier meines (es kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein 120mm Vorbau). Ja, sagen muss ich wohl nicht viel. Kein Highend, funktionell eben.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2012)

Naja...Sram Red, Speedneedle und Wattmesskurbel sind doch schon ganz nett


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juni 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Hier meines (es kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein 120mm Vorbau). Ja, sagen muss ich wohl nicht viel. Kein Highend, funktionell eben.



Puh, ich weiß nicht so recht was icht damit (optisch) anfangen soll. Wirkt  für mich irgendwie nicht richtig schlüssig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juni 2012)

Och...,warum? - Ich find´s echt schön. Der Poison-Frame ist technisch auch ok...


Felgendecals runter, Vorbau cleanen!!


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juni 2012)

Und ne (nicht ganz so aero) Gabel.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Und ne (nicht ganz so aero) Gabel.



Das wird es wohl sein!


----------



## bene94 (28. Juni 2012)

Ist nur das Schaltwerk und die Bremse Red, der Rest ist Force. Den Speedneedle hatte ich noch und die Kurbel geht unter "funktionell". 

Gecleant wird gar nichts. Nächstes kommt ja so wie so wieder ein Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel69 (28. Juni 2012)

Meine 2 Lieblingsräder.

Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 mit Super Record






Colnago C59 mit Super Record


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2012)

Seit sehr langem definitiv die besten zwei !


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juni 2012)

Gehören die auch dem michel..?


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2012)

Sie sind zumindestens vor der gleichen Garage fotografiert worden.


----------



## michel69 (29. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gehören die auch dem michel..?



Ja sicher doch, hast du doch bestimmt schon im RR-Frorum gesehen.


... aber die Garage ist nicht meine.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Juni 2012)

Weeßte doch. Kopp wie Sieb und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (29. Juni 2012)

Jetzt auch mit Powermeter 





und hier die Teileliste


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. Juni 2012)

moin,
das quantec ist sehr sehr schön! 
die rahmen-farbe ist der wahnsinn.
wie nennt die sich bzw. was für ral-nummer?
grüsse,
pascal.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. Juni 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> moin,
> das quantec ist sehr sehr schön!
> die rahmen-farbe ist der wahnsinn.
> wie nennt die sich bzw. was für ral-nummer?
> ...




Ui, danke danke! 
Der Rahmen ist elloxiert und die Farbe kann man auch gar nicht so ganz genau definieren. Je nach Licht und Winkel wirkt das immer ein ganz klein wenig anders. 
Leider verkauft Quantec den Rahmen mittlerweile nur noch in schwarz. Sehr schade, wie ich finde


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2012)

Ist nicht hässlicher geworden. 
Die Ventilschäfte könnten noch kürzer.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ist nicht hässlicher geworden.
> *Die Ventilschäfte könnten noch kürzer...*



...und in schwarz. Genauso wie Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Bremsen 
Mach ich aber nicht solange alles funktioniert. Ist schleißlich ein reiner Zweckbau, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick nicht so ausschaut


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juni 2012)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Leider verkauft Quantec den Rahmen mittlerweile nur noch in schwarz. Sehr schade, wie ich finde



Ist das auch bei den anderen Quantec Rahmen so? Dann fällt Quantec vll. bei der Wahl für einen Crosser raus...


----------



## C0RAF0X (30. Juni 2012)

Altes brett!


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2012)

Das Teil hast du doch schon mal gepostet. Der Vorbau ist immer noch falsch rum und der Lenker zu weit hoch gedreht. Wenn du den Lenker in die richtige Position drehst (Bremsgriffe in etwa senkrecht), dann kannst du den Vorbau auch umdrehen.


----------



## C0RAF0X (30. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das Teil hast du doch schon mal gepostet. Der Vorbau ist immer noch falsch rum und der Lenker zu weit hoch gedreht. Wenn du den Lenker in die richtige Position drehst (Bremsgriffe in etwa senkrecht), dann kannst du den Vorbau auch umdrehen.



Besser 2 mal als kein mal  !

Sorry wär schön und gut. Aber schon mit 18 rücken problemen..


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. Juni 2012)

immer die vorbau winkel und lenker positions gediskutiererei....
ich find das passt so immerhin  ist wenn der vorbau negativ eingestellt wrid die sattelübehöhung unmenschlich für rücken geschädigte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (1. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das auch bei den anderen Quantec Rahmen so? Dann fällt Quantec vll. bei der Wahl für einen Crosser raus...



Puh, gute Frage! Bei mir steht ja schon, passend zum Rennrad , ein grauer SLR CC im Keller. Daher hab ich mich damit nicht weiter beschäftigt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Juli 2012)

wegen quantec frag mal hier nach:
www.crossladen.de
der elmar weissda sicher bescheid wegen rahmenfarbe und welche es noch gibt/gab etc....
gruss pascal.


----------



## Drome00 (7. Juli 2012)

Mein Renner, nicht ganz neu, nicht teuer, aber es fährt 



Der Vorbau wird bald noch gegen was flacheres getauscht.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte gerade gegen den Vorbau wettern. 
Gehört da eigentlich ne proprietäre Aerostütze rein oder sieht das generell so aus?
Aber rot ist immer gut.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

Recht hübsch das Speiseeis.


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Juli 2012)

Hier mal meins 





Die alte Gabel ist nicht passend,eine neue Tapered Gabel muss ich mir noch besorgen.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juli 2012)

... und ne passende Stütze wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Der erkennbare Unterschied im Durchmesser sieht merkwürdig aus.
... und der vordere Reifen muss noch aufs Ventil ausgerichtet werden.
... und die Ventilkappe vorne muss weg.
... und ein zweiter Flaschenhalter gehört noch ran.
... und die Bärentatzen gehen auch nicht.

Aber sonst... 
Wäre nicht meins, aber hässlich isses nich.


----------



## generakmokke (12. Juli 2012)

boah *AL*ter?!

meinste nicht das ist alles en bisschen übertrieben?! da hat man ja überhaupt kein bock mehr bilder zu posten... "oh nein- das reifenprofil passt ja überhaupt nicht zum muster des Lenkertapes" 

das beim cube der vorbau "falschrum" montiert fällt vor lauter falsch montierten ventilkappen und aufgezogenen reifen scheinbar kaum noch auf.


@ michael,
schickes cube! Flat-Pedals an RR rocken (obwohl die ja schon flacher müssten xD ) !


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juli 2012)

Sorry, Smiley vergessen. 

FH ist aber richtig rum. Schau mal die Haltenase unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (12. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut, das Cube, das mit der Gabel muss allerdings wirklich mal gemacht werden


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Juli 2012)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir wirklich gut, das Cube, das mit der Gabel muss allerdings wirklich mal gemacht werden



Die bisher einzig gut passende Gabel die in der Konusauflage super zu meinem Rahmen bauen würde,wäre die hier : 

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_44_1063&products_id=12360

Wisst hier...wo man sonst noch gute Gabeln mit 1.5" Tapered Schaft herkriegt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juli 2012)

Einfach mal Carbongabel tapered in Google eingeben, dann findest Du viele. Was darf sie denn kosten?


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Juli 2012)

Habe ich auch schon gemacht,aber jetzt so Nonplusultra Marken wie ne Easton oder so mÃ¼ssen es nicht sein. 

Kosten darf sie bis 150â¬,fÃ¼r den Budgetrahmen bekommt man schon was,aber mit am wichtigsten ist das Sie eine Konusbreite von 58mm hat. Damit die Gabel schÃ¶n sauber am Steuerrohr abschlieÃt.


----------



## höhenangst (12. Juli 2012)

mein Banesto 













mfG Thomas


----------



## Drome00 (12. Juli 2012)

Passen würde in der Preisklasse auch die hier:
http://www.mob-bikes.de/trigon/2205-vollcarbon-rennrad-gabel-12k-15-tapered.html
Ob die allerdings was taugt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (13. Juli 2012)

Ah klasse ! Danke Drome00
Doch die würde auch passen,und der Preis ist auch gut.....allerdings lese ich gerade das die Knousbreite nur 56 mm hat,das könnte sogar noch knapp werden.
Wenn ich unten am Steuerrohr nachmesse,kommen 58mm mit drücken 57mm zustande.


@Thomas : Schönes Banesto  Von wann ist das ?


----------



## Tobstar23 (13. Juli 2012)

@höhenangst: Schicker weißer Renner. Was`n das für`n Steuersatz? Kann man den verlängern? Und wieviele Zähne hat das kleine Kettenblatt?


----------



## höhenangst (13. Juli 2012)

Hi und danke , 

den Rahmen ( ist neu ) hab ich dieses Jahr erst aufgebaut , das genau Jahr kenne ich nicht ,sollte aber Anfang der 90 gewesen sein als Indurain für das Team Banesto gefahren ist . 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/21/Miguel_Indurain.jpg/220px-Miguel_Indurain.jpg

Steuersatz ist ein 1 Zoll Campa Record Schraubsteuersatz, bei dem ich zw. der unteren Mutter und der Kontermutter ein Rohr mit 17 mm eingesetzt hab - statt dem kleinen 1 mm Ring , um den Gabelschaft nicht bis auf min. runterzuschneiden und noch etwas Reserve für später zu haben. (falls der nächste Steuersatz höher baut ) 

das kleine Blatt hat 36 Zähne - wie aktuelle Compactkurbeln 

Gruss


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Juli 2012)

Alter Trickser. 
Richtig schönes Stahlpony!


----------



## Tobstar23 (13. Juli 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> das kleine Blatt hat 36 Zähne - wie aktuelle Compactkurbeln
> 
> Gruss



Und genau sowas suche ich. Wo hast`n das her? Oder wie hast Du das gemacht?


----------



## MoRob (13. Juli 2012)

Mein neuer Renner.
Bin über jeden Veränderungsvorschlag froh.
Möchte schon noch ein paar sachen anpassen...


----------



## höhenangst (13. Juli 2012)

nochmal getrickst  , 

das ist eine alte MTB Kurbel  mit 110 LK ( Middleburn RS2 ) optisch schön schlank und dadurch passend für den Renner , sollte aber auch Topline oder CQP gehen 

die Kurbeln Anfang der 90er hatten ja noch nicht diese Kröpfung wie später LP Kurbeln und wurden mit ziemlich langen Innenlager- / Tretlagerwellen gefahren , passen somit mit kurzer Welle auch von der Kettenlinie gut an ein Rennrad  ( der alte MTB Standart LK  und der "neue " Rennrad Compact LK sind mit 110 mm gleich , glaub nur Campa macht da eine Ausnahme)

Gruss


----------



## Michelangelo (13. Juli 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> nochmal getrickst  ,
> 
> das ist eine alte MTB Kurbel  mit 110 LK ( Middleburn RS2 ) optisch schön schlank und dadurch passend für den Renner , sollte aber auch Topline oder CQP gehen
> 
> ...



Der LK ist gleich, aber bei Campa gibt es aufgrund der hinter dem Kurbelarm versteckten 5. Kettenblattschraube Probleme mit anderen KB-Herstellern. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere liegt diese Schraubaufnahme auf einer andere Ebene, so dass nur Campa-Blätter und eine  bestimmte Serie von TA Specialités drauf passen.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Juli 2012)

schöner roter renner!
veränderungsvorschalg von mir wäre: pedale montieren ((;



MoRob schrieb:


> Mein neuer Renner.
> Bin über jeden Veränderungsvorschlag froh.
> Möchte schon noch ein paar sachen anpassen...
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/ec/ck/ecckq39lwpky/large_278094_456591387698940_210515250_o.jpg?0


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Juli 2012)

MoRob schrieb:


> Mein neuer Renner.
> Bin über jeden Veränderungsvorschlag froh.
> Möchte schon noch ein paar sachen anpassen...


Sieht schon schnieke aus. Ich würde auf schwarze Pellen setzen. Gabel evtl. noch in Rahmenfarbe, aber da würde ich erst mal photoshoppen und gucken, wie das wirkt.
Momentchen...

dit: Gar nicht mal so schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (14. Juli 2012)

Ja noch schöne Schwarze Gummis,Pedale und gut wäre es erstmal


----------



## MoRob (14. Juli 2012)

Gummis sind schon rot-schwarze bestellt.
Die Gabel sieht in rot richtig HOT aus aber die ist aus Carbon und da möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt ne neue kaufen.
Kann man die Umlackieren lassen?

Ja bei pedalen bin ich gerade noch auf der Suche.
Habe gerade noch meine alten MTB Shimano XT klicks verbaut *duck und renn*

Hab auch noch Eggbeater daheim.
Ist das noch schlimmer oder eher akzeptabel an einem RR


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2012)

Alles was kein Rennradpedalsystem ist, entlarvt dich als MTBer, also mach was du willst. 

Gabel würde ich umlacken lassen. Frag mal bei ne Lackiererei nach, was die dafür haben wollen.


----------



## 0624ts (14. Juli 2012)

Update:


----------



## Michael1989 (14. Juli 2012)

Schönes BMC und ne geile Ausstattung hat es...Farbansatz bei Gabel zu Rahmen ist nicht ganz stimmig aber ok,trotzdem ein feiner Flitzer


----------



## 0624ts (14. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Schönes BMC und ne geile Ausstattung hat es...Farbansatz bei Gabel zu Rahmen ist nicht ganz stimmig aber ok,trotzdem ein feiner Flitzer



Sieht ja tatsächlich auf dem Foto so aus, hast´n gutes Auge .
Ist aber live identisch und ohne Unterschied .


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, er meint die schwarze Gabel und das weiße Steuerrohr. Find ich aber eigentlich ganz passend durch die stilisierten weißen "Schellen", die vom Ober- und Unterrohr kommen und das schwarze Steuerrohr "umschlingen".


----------



## Michael1989 (14. Juli 2012)

Jep was AL sagt,das meinte ich ...Was wiegt das BMC bei der Größe eigentlich ?


----------



## Stolem (14. Juli 2012)

Stahl-Projekt ist fertig!





Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2012)

Gabel finde ich ein bisschen zu modern, aber sonst...


----------



## Nordpol (14. Juli 2012)




----------



## Stolem (14. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Muffen-Detail:




Bei der Gabel war ich am überlegen - aber zu nem modernen Stahlrahmen passt auch ne Vollcarbon (war aber eine der schlankesten und Columbus ist mit Columbus vereint  )


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2012)

Ich finds perfekt so, mir ist die Carbongabel gar net als solche aufgefallen


----------



## 0624ts (14. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Jep was AL sagt,das meinte ich ...Was wiegt das BMC bei der Größe eigentlich ?



7,1 kg so wie es da steht .


----------



## Michael1989 (14. Juli 2012)

@ Stolem : Sehr geil gemacht,würde ich direkt mitnehmen  Zeitlos schön .. 



0624ts schrieb:


> 7,1 kg so wie es da steht .



Kein schlechtes Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (14. Juli 2012)

BMC sieht seeehr gut aus! 
Das auffällige Farbenwirrwar&100.000decalsdesign gefällt


----------



## SCOTT BoD (14. Juli 2012)

@stolem sehr heisser schleifer!!
die rahmen-farbe (und logo allg.) ist der oberhammer!
was ist für ein lenker verbaut?
der sieht sehr intressant aus.
dank und gruss,
pascal


----------



## Stolem (14. Juli 2012)

Hey Pascal,

danke fürs Lob!

DIe Kombination der Farben hat mir (und meiner Freundin da ich drüber reden musste) einige schlaflose Nächte bereitet. Letztlich bin ich aber froh diese Farben aus den Ral Tabellen und Experimenten gefischt zu haben 

Der Lenker ist ein Kore Anatomic Elite in 42er breite. Sagte mir sowohl von den Daten als auch von der Optik zu. Mal sehen wie er sich schlägt. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Michael1989 (15. Juli 2012)

Ja die Farben sind wirklich schön ausgesucht  

P.s Wenn noch wer eine Carbon Gabel für seinen Renner sucht,verkaufe meine bei Ebay ab heute. Link seht hier unten


----------



## dizco (16. Juli 2012)

Nicht wundern, hab die Bilder gerade für den Verkauf aufbereitet...


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juli 2012)

Für den Verkauf würde ich den Antrieb aber auf Kette rechts legen und die Kurbel mit der Kettenstrebe fluchten lassen.


----------



## dizco (16. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Für den Verkauf würde ich den Antrieb aber auf Kette rechts legen und die Kurbel mit der Kettenstrebe fluchten lassen.



...yep, da geb ich Dir recht. Hab ich wohl beim knipsen verrafft...


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juli 2012)

Ich würd da noch mal ran. Könnte den einen oder anderen Zehner mehr aufs Konto bringen.
Ach, und die Zughülle für die Vorderradbremse ist bisschen kurz geraten.


----------



## kantelezi (17. Juli 2012)

Mein Focus Cayo Evo macht spaß und läuft gut. Leider nur ein Handybild.http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2954/4dmnd2n8_jpg.htm


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juli 2012)

kantelezi schrieb:


> Mein Focus Cayo Evo *macht spaß* und läuft gut. Leider nur ein Handybild.http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2954/4dmnd2n8_jpg.htm


Sieht man am Lenkerband. 
Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser LRS hier was gescheites ist ? Habe von der Marke noch gar nichts gehört.. 
http://www.stradawheels.co.uk/shop/50mm-tubular-carbon-wheelset/


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

dizco schrieb:


> ...yep, da geb ich Dir recht. Hab ich wohl beim knipsen verrafft...


Ferner den Vorbau drehen, sodass mehr Überhöhung rauskommt, und die Überflüssigen gelben Aufkleber vom Rahmen machen ... bringt 30-50 Euro


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, mein aktuell 'nächstes' (weil steht hier im Zimmer) Rennrad ist das hier...






Exakt so sollte ein Rad fotografiert werden, dass man zum Verkauf anbietet. NEIN, meins ist NICHT zu verkaufen.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser LRS hier was gescheites ist ? Habe von der Marke noch gar nichts gehört..
> http://www.stradawheels.co.uk/shop/50mm-tubular-carbon-wheelset/


Die Naben sehen mir wie Standard KT aus. Felgen kommen auch aus Fernost. Nichts sonderlich Hochwertiges, aber wenn die gut eingespeicht sind...
Für den Preis könnte man sich aber auch schon bei Reynolds umschauen. Da weiß man zumindest, was man hat.


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Ah Danke AL  Aber fÃ¼r umgerechnet 1113â¬..sollte man doch schon was erwarten dÃ¼rfen oder ?? 

Ok.. A. Zu Teuer B. Bei den Preis kann ich auch was in Deutschland kaufen...oder mir selber was hochwertiges zusammen bauen


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Na, ich würd so was selber bauen ... in der Art hat nen Kollege von 'nebenan' das gemacht, wenn auch 'nur' mit 38 mm... http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/s/7378


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt: Mal bei Reynolds reinschauen. Attacks sind schon recht günstig zu haben und taugen was. Sehen so aus (um mal wieder meine Mühle herzuzeigen ):


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Nen Kollege hat hier nen Laden aufgemacht, dessen LR werden allenthalben gelobt... wenn man schon so viel Geld für nen Verschleißteil ausgeben MUSS  http://www.leeze.de


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Nene ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen,was selber auf zubauen !!  Werde auch einfach mal wie 8hEnnEs7 mir einen Satz Felgen aus Fernost zu kaufen.. Kostenpunkt 187â¬ fÃ¼r 50mm Carbon Tubular : http://www.ebay.de/itm/221053919365?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_996wt_1177  Nabe VR : http://www.bikehubstore.com/product-p/ulf66.htm
Nabe HR : http://www.bikehubstore.com/SuperLight-211-p/sl211.htm 
Speichen : http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1337

Und ne vernÃ¼nftige Speichenspannung kriege ich mittlerweile auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juli 2012)

Dat is aber nich ohne. Gerade bei 20 bzw. 24 Speichen. Schon mal ein Leichtbaulaufrad aufgespeicht? Kommt nich so gut, wenn du dich mit 50 Sachen maulst...


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Na, ich würd auch ein paar Speichen mehr nehmen, je nach Systemgewicht. Vllt. vorn min. 24, hinten 28 oder gar 32, das gibt sicherheit und ist einfacher zu zentrieren. 
Und dazu nicht allzu exotische Naben, nützt ja nix, wenn man z. B. keinen Ersatzrotor kriegt.


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Jep Leichtbausätze habe ich schon 3 Stück aufgebaut.. Und mit 50 Sachen kann ich bei mir eh kein Berg runter donnern..  Keiner Da !! Der Satz soll jetzt einfach den alten ersetzten und mich für Flach-Langstrecken Touren begleiten


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Für 'Flach-Langstrecken Touren' braucht man aber was anderes als 50 mm-CFK-Tubular-LR


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß  Aber ich möchte auch gerne die Hochprofilfelgen wegen der Optik haben.. 

Aber hier habt recht,mit 28L Vorne und 32 Hinten wäre man doch bei der Zentrierung und der Spannung auf der sicheren Seite.. 

Koste ja auch nur 4 mehr : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Full-Carbon-...Accessories&hash=item3377d72044#ht_996wt_1177

Der LRS soll mein Renner in ein wenig auf Hübschen,..das Auge Fährt mit


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Oder 60 mm?? Sogar 5 Euro preiswerter 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Full-Carbon-...eel-Set-Tubular-Rims-60mm-28-32-/221053919537


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Jep Leichtbausätze habe ich schon 3 Stück aufgebaut.. Und mit 50 Sachen kann ich bei mir eh kein Berg runter donnern..  Keiner Da !! Der Satz soll jetzt einfach den alten ersetzten und mich für Flach-Langstrecken Touren begleiten


50 in der Ebene! Wenn de das nich schaffst, ist der LRS eh nicht genehmigt. 

Aufpassen bei der Vorderradnabe. Die muss für Radialspeichung freigegeben sein. Hab ich nicht nachgeguckt, ob die Leute aus Asien das tun.


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Ne 60mm sind viel....

Ich hatte mich schon immer auf die 50er Felgen eingeschossen.. Bei der VR Nabe müsste Radial Eispeichen dennoch möglich sein.. Hinten würde ich 2Fach Kreuz gehen. 

Aber das sehe ich erst wenn ich alles errechnet habe... Und natürlich werde ich auch das "Leinöl" nicht vergessen. Ist ja nicht mein erster Satz


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Hab bislang deutlich mehr explodierte HR-Flansch gesehen, die radial gespeicht waren 
Aber stimmt auch, am VR ist das der GAU


----------



## ZettZwo (17. Juli 2012)

Alu- oder Messingnippel? Leinöl ist Voodoo


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Juli 2012)

Denke mal das es Alu Nippel werden oder doch Messing...Das eine ist leichter das andere Schwerer.. Messing soll besser halten.... 
Nippel Länge hatte ich sonst immer 14mm genommen. Warum ist Leinöl Voodoo ??


----------



## könni__ (18. Juli 2012)

Habe mir auch ein neues aufgebaut, hat auch lange genug gedauert ;-) . Fahre es jetzt seit Frühjahr und bin begeistert. 

Jetzt will ich aber auch mehr Sonne!!! 







viele Grüße Könni


----------



## ZettZwo (18. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Denke mal das es Alu Nippel werden oder doch Messing...Das eine ist leichter das andere Schwerer.. Messing soll besser halten....
> Nippel Länge hatte ich sonst immer 14mm genommen. Warum ist Leinöl Voodoo ??


Die fetten Felgen sind schon sackschwer, nimm lieber Messingnippel, da kommts nicht drauf an.
Wozu ist Leinöl gut? Bei mir halten die (Messing-)Nippel auch ohne irgendwas. Stress hab ich bislang nur mir Fertig-LR gehabt...


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2012)

Die Nippel sollen nicht durchs Leinöl besser halten, sondern besser nachjustierbar sein. Das Leinöl verharzt leicht und macht so ne Art leichen Schraubensicherungslack. Nie wieder ohne.
Alunippel täte ich aus einem Grund nicht nehmen: Stahlspeichen und Alunippel ergibt ne schöne Kontaktkorrosion.

Hinten antriebsseitig 3fach und nichtantriebsseitig radial wäre noch ne Möglichkeit, wenns aufs Gramm ankommt.


----------



## Michael1989 (18. Juli 2012)

Naja sofern man dem Gewichts angaben bei Ebay glauben schenken will,sind die Felgen mit 430g. ja eigentlich noch im Rahmen ! Was aber nicht stimmen wird  Aber gehe ich spaßeshalber mal von allen Hersteller angaben aus - 
Müsste der LRS so um die 1400g. wiegen,oder ist so ein Gewicht realistisch ? 

Würde es auch Sinn machen,wenn ich dann richtig Dicke Aero Speichen 2,3 x 3,5 von Sapim nehmen würde ?? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sapim-Aero-M...hrradteile&hash=item4845d26b06#ht_2567wt_1177

@Könni Schickes Cannondale,wie machen sich die Veltec LR ?


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2012)

Ich würde bezweifeln wollen, dass die Messerspeichen durch den Nabenflansch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (18. Juli 2012)

Ach Mist  Hatte ich total vergessen..das da nur normale Rundspeichen durch passen... Anderseits wo bekäme man den Naben mit Löchern für so dicke Speichen her ? 
Da kenne ich nur solche Nabenflansche für Steck-schlitze und geraden Köpfen.


----------



## ZettZwo (18. Juli 2012)

Galvanische Effekte gibt's auch zw. Stahl und Messing, grade DAS ist die 'Schraubensicherung'. Bäh, kein Leinöl 
So dicke Messerspeichen gehen, musst nur die Flanschbohrungen etwas auffeilen


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2012)

... oder straight pull Naben und Speichen nehmen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## Michael1989 (18. Juli 2012)

Wow  Die Speichen vom Fulcrum LRS sind aber fett ! Da sind doch Straight Pull Naben verbaut oder ? 

Bei meinem alten Veltec Volare SL Satz sind Messerspeichen bis 2,3 verbaut..und hat normale Naben. Wenn ich solche verwenden kann ist auch ok  Aber 0815 Rund-Speichen kommen nicht rein.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2012)

Das sind straight pull, ja.
Messerspeichen sind übrigens (im Gegensatz zu Leinöl) Voodoo. Bringen mal gor nüscht. Sehen nur schneller aus.
Es gibt übrigens auch Naben, deren Löcher geschlitzt sind. Da kann man dann auch Messerspeichen einziehen, die bisschen stärker profiliert sind. Da muss dann aber auch der Nabenflansch dem entsprechend stark dimensioniert sein, um nicht zu reißen.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das sind straight pull, ja.
> Messerspeichen sind übrigens (im Gegensatz zu Leinöl) Voodoo. Bringen mal gor nüscht. Sehen nur schneller aus.
> Es gibt übrigens auch Naben, deren Löcher geschlitzt sind. Da kann man dann auch Messerspeichen einziehen, die bisschen stärker profiliert sind. Da muss dann aber auch der Nabenflansch dem entsprechend stark dimensioniert sein, um nicht zu reißen.



Och Micha,

Raub den Leuten doch nicht ihre Illusionen!

Ansonsten empfinde ich das CD am Ende der vorherigen Threadseite als sehr schön.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juli 2012)

Ich will ja nur nicht, dass er am Ende dann die Messerspeichen wieder rund dengeln muss, um sie durch die Nabe gefädelt zu bekommen.


----------



## Michael1989 (19. Juli 2012)

Die richtigen Speichen zur passenden Nabe werde ich schon noch finden..denke normale Messerspeichen tuen es auch. Ansonsten kloppe ich sie mir mit dem Hammer zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juli 2012)

Kannst ja auch den Speichenkopf abknipsen und nach dem Einfädeln wieder ankleben.


----------



## Michael1989 (19. Juli 2012)

Könnte man auch machen,könnte man aber auch lassen !!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch den Speichenkopf abknipsen und nach dem Einfädeln wieder ankleben.



Coole Idee, das muss ich mal unserer Zentriererei so vorschlagen. Auf die kaputten Blicke freue ich mich jetzt schon!


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juli 2012)

Kein Rennrad, aber ein Strassenrad:

[url=http://www.bilderload.com]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Michael1989 (21. Juli 2012)

So meine Neue Gabel ist nun da...Ne schicke 3T Funda Pro im Schwarz Matt Carbon.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> So meine Neue Gabel ist nun da...Ne schicke 3T Funda Pro im Schwarz Matt Carbon.



Einbauen, Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endorfin (21. Juli 2012)

Hinten noch 'n andrer Reifen rein und fertich..


----------



## Northern lite (21. Juli 2012)

auch wenn es (leider) von der falschen Seite fotografiert wurde, möchte ich meins auch mal wieder posten

laßt Euch aber nicht durch den Hintergrund ablenken....


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2012)

Den Harz hab ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung... 

Mit Curtis liegt man nie falsch.


----------



## Michael1989 (23. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Einbauen, Fotos!



So Bitte schön 




Die Neue Gabel ist super


----------



## ZettZwo (23. Juli 2012)

Jetzt brauchste noch richtige Pedale


----------



## ZettZwo (23. Juli 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> auch wenn es (leider) von der falschen Seite fotografiert wurde, möchte ich meins auch mal wieder posten
> 
> laßt Euch aber nicht durch den Hintergrund ablenken.... ...


Katastrophe  Die Schnellspanner gehen so ja gar nicht 
Diese Kinesis-Rahmen sind immer nett


----------



## Michael1989 (23. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer hierbei helfen,bin bei Alibaba.com auf diesen Carbon LRS gestosen http://german.alibaba.com/product-gs/light-weight-version-carbon-wheels-547947841.html ,dass Gewicht ist ja schwer interessant  und möchte jetzt vom Verkäufer den Preis wissen...bzw,werden die Abgebildeten Waren dort auch verkauft ? Kennt mich auf der Seite noch nicht so aus,oder ist das nur eine Produkt und Hersteller Info Seite ??


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchste noch richtige Pedale



Und ein paar weniger Spacer!


----------



## Michael1989 (24. Juli 2012)

Jup..der Spacer-Turm ist nur immer zur Anfangszeit wegen der Neuen Gabel da,ich Experimentiere auch noch mit der Vorbaulänge und Winkelgrad Stellung herum ! Bis das Optimum für die langen Touren gefunden ist.  

Mein nächsten Pedale,habe ich mir diese ausgesucht : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k418/a5447/pro-road-v4-micro-pedal.html


----------



## ZettZwo (24. Juli 2012)

...das ist aber kein RR-Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2012)

Da sagt allein der Name schon etwas Anderes...


----------



## Michael1989 (24. Juli 2012)

Da steht doch... Das* Rennradpedal* für Design- und Gewichts-Fetischisten ! Warum soll das RR Pedal sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2012)

Mein Reden.


----------



## ZettZwo (24. Juli 2012)

Das ist ein SPD-Pedal, und SPD ist kein taugliches RR-System. Schietegal was der Verkäufer erzählt 
Verkäufer versuchen auch zu erzählen, das man für 200 Euro nen MTB im Baumarkt kaufen kann


----------



## Michael1989 (24. Juli 2012)

Achso...  Das mit dem SPD wusste ich jetzt gar nicht,hatte ja noch nie RR Pedale. Bin da noch nicht so schlau drin was es alles gibt. Besitze aber schon lange ein schuh paar mit Vorbereitung für solche Pedale.


----------



## towatai (24. Juli 2012)

soso, warum ist das SPD-System nicht RR-Tauglich?! Irren sich etwa MILLIONEN die genau dieses System auch am renner fahren? auf die gefahr hin, dass ich nu gesteignt werde aber ich fahre sie selbst seit jahren und nun die totsünde überhaupt, das ganze auch noch mit MTB-Schuhen (Gaerne ARA bzw Shimano M183).


----------



## ZettZwo (24. Juli 2012)

Soll jeder fahren, was gut für ihn ist, das ist kein Dogma 
SPD ist ziemlich kippelig, die Auflagefläche ist sehr klein und für nen vernünfigten Kraftschluss zw. Schuh und Pedal ungünstig. Zudem sind MTB-Schuhsohlen vglweise weich, zumindest selten so bretthart wie die von RR-Schuhen.
Deshalb haben sich bei RR-Schuhen die Look-Bohrungen durchgesetzt, die sehr viel größere Platten erlauben.





Look: 
Rechts/links und vorn
SPD: Zentrale Langlöcher
Time: Rechts/links und vorn/hinten

Brauchbare Pedale sind schon die einfachen Look keo http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k418/a53332/keo-classic-rot.html oder auch die SPD-sl-Pedale von dem Angelgerätehersteller... http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k418/a48848/ultegra-pd-6700-spd-sl-pedale-grau.html
Bedingt aber auch, dass man RR-Schuhe hat - aber das zahlt sich aus


----------



## Michael1989 (24. Juli 2012)

Aha danke für die bild und Info Darbietung  Jetzt weiß ich worauf man achten sollte... Danke.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Juli 2012)

Und das hier...


> ... Ein Trost: Durch die optimierte Konstruktion kommt der Fuß dem Pedal und seiner Achse so nah,
> dass man es immer spüren kann...


... wäre für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Pedal durch die Sohle spüren können - wie kommt der Hersteller darauf, das als positive Eigenschaft hervorzuheben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (24. Juli 2012)

genau das habe ich auch gedacht... wenn mir sowas passiert, schmeiß ich die Schuhe weg und kauf welche mit steiferer Sohle,,,,


----------



## ZettZwo (24. Juli 2012)

@Al: D'accord 
@Nothern: Hoffe, du sch*M*eißt sich dann weg


----------



## Northern lite (25. Juli 2012)

autsch.... natürlich!!!!


----------



## MrFaker (25. Juli 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sponsoring kforce light stütze, vorbau und lenker sowie schwarze bremsgummis -->6,45kg..(auch wenn es einige nicht glauben wollen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...










so update, kforce light SB0 Stütze und Corima Viva S mit CK R45.

und wie es kommen musste, ich lade de felgen ins auto fahre los, erste kurve 30km/h tür geht auf und die corima fliegt raus und es knallt

fazit: dicke macken an der achse, leichte macken an der felge und um die felgenlöcher vielleicht deswegen ausgerissen...


----------



## carofem (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo chris !! Wie schwer genau sind die LRS ?

Gruss carofem


----------



## fee (26. Juli 2012)

Echt hammer Teil das Cannondale!

Hier ist meins vor 2 Jahren wobei aktuell der Sattel anders ist und der Vorbau umgedreht sowie Schutzbleche und andere Lampe ;-)  - werde demnächst mal ein aktuelles Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (26. Juli 2012)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo chris !! Wie schwer genau sind die LRS ?
> 
> Gruss carofem



aero + 1280g (nur cx ray)
viva s doppelt gekittet 1180g (also etwas weniger; jedoch sind cx sprint hinten verbaut die das gewicht in die höhe treiben)


----------



## ZettZwo (26. Juli 2012)

@Fee: Die Lenkerposition ist wirklich bedauernswert


----------



## Michael1989 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich spreche jetzt auch nur für mich,aber diese Anatomisch geformten Lenker sehen irgendwie alle  aus.. Habe schon die geilsten Räder gesehen,und wurde mit so einem Lenker deutlich entstellt... 

@chrisRM6: Ein super Cannondale hast du da....  Gewicht vom LRS ist sehr gut.


----------



## fee (26. Juli 2012)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> @Fee: Die Lenkerposition ist wirklich bedauernswert


Macht nix ist ja behoben. Sind ja außerdem im MTB-Forum hier 

Was bedeutet "tür geht auf und die corima fliegt raus und es knallt"? Hattest du einen Unfall bei deiner ersten Ausfahrt?
Was sind das eingentlich für weiße Kettenblätter und der schwarze Riss in dem weißen Ring?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2012)

Klingt eher so, wie es oben beschrieben ist: die Laufräder sind/ein Laufrad ist aus dem Auto gefallen. Wie das passieren kann, frage ich mich allerdings. 
Das Rad ist zweifelsohne wunderschön.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht fährt er Linienbus und hat die Tür nicht geschlossen...


----------



## C0RAF0X (26. Juli 2012)

Mein Traumrad! Fährt sich übrigens wie ein Porsche


----------



## Northern lite (26. Juli 2012)

so einer????





sogar die Farbe kommt hin


----------



## nafetsgurk (26. Juli 2012)

der war gut...


----------



## Michael1989 (27. Juli 2012)

Hui sehr schickes S-Works .....  Besitzt dein Rahmen auch schon ein 1.5" Tapered Rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (27. Juli 2012)

fee schrieb:


> Was sind das eingentlich für weiße Kettenblätter und der schwarze Riss in dem weißen Ring?



dürfte der Wattmesser sein, oder??

Hammer-Gerät auf jeden Fall das CD


----------



## C0RAF0X (27. Juli 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> so einer????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du verrücktervogel!  Meine hat paar ccm mehr


----------



## C0RAF0X (27. Juli 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Hui sehr schickes S-Works .....  Besitzt dein Rahmen auch schon ein 1.5" Tapered Rohr.



Dankeschön 

Leider ein schwerer laufsatzt!
Wollte aber was stabieles in der Carbon branche


----------



## daniel1234 (27. Juli 2012)

Mein Pinarello


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juli 2012)

Schau an - ein Glöckner.


----------



## MrFaker (28. Juli 2012)

fee schrieb:


> Macht nix ist ja behoben. Sind ja außerdem im MTB-Forum hier
> 
> Was bedeutet "tür geht auf und die corima fliegt raus und es knallt"? Hattest du einen Unfall bei deiner ersten Ausfahrt?
> Was sind das eingentlich für weiße Kettenblätter und der schwarze Riss in dem weißen Ring?



die tür hatte geklemmt und ist nicht richtig eingerastet beim schließen, die corima lag auf dem beifahrersitz. in der ersten kurve öffnete sich eben die tür und die corima flog raus....

weiße kettenblätter? meinst du den wattmesser?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2012)

Das Pinarello ist ja technisch ein geiles Bike, aber wenn ich diese Gabeln dafür sehe...


----------



## Michael1989 (28. Juli 2012)

Jep.. Das muss ich ich meinem Vorredner recht geben,schätze man muss Pinarello einfach mögen oder es ....


----------



## fee (28. Juli 2012)

Wie versprochen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel1234 (29. Juli 2012)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> Mein Pinarello



Mit Dura-Ace


----------



## pug304 (29. Juli 2012)

der Spacerturm am Pinarello ergibt eine grenzwertige mechanische Belastung, oder?


----------



## C0RAF0X (29. Juli 2012)

Mit dura ace einfach besser 

Die gabel gefällt mir nicht so gut, ist aber standart bei pina


----------



## gorgo (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## extrahottabasco (30. Juli 2012)

..meine kleine c´dale-sammlung


----------



## Flema (31. Juli 2012)

*MEIN ERSTER AUSRITT MIT DEM FLEMA SPECIAL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## Airman5169 (31. Juli 2012)

Hier mein De Rosa - mit neuem Cockpit in der Carbonversion - da hat man richtig was in der Hand....









Neuer LRS soll her - schwanke zwischne Campa Zona und Vuelta Superlite und dort dann zwischen schwarz und weiss.... obwohl weiss wohl zu viel des Guten wäre....


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2012)

Bloß kein weißer LRS! Zondas passen m.E. auch besser als die Vueltas. Oder du labelst die Vueltas ab. Die Decals von denen sind ziemlich laut. 

@Flema: Schickes Eisenschwein! Könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Flema (31. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bloß kein weißer LRS! Zondas passen m.E. auch besser als die Vueltas. Oder du labelst die Vueltas ab. Die Decals von denen sind ziemlich laut.
> 
> @Flema: Schickes Eisenschwein! Könnte mir auch gefallen.



DANKE

Schöne Grüße aus Mannheim,

Mitch ( Patina-Cycles )


----------



## k.nickl (1. August 2012)

mode
Vorbau umdrehen, Satteltasche verbrennen, hintere Sensoren umdrehen (in und nicht gegen Laufrichtung vom HR), schwarze Zondas montieren, Ventilkappen ab und von Antriebsseite fotografieren
mode off


----------



## Protorix (2. August 2012)

mein Rennrad


----------



## Al_Borland (2. August 2012)




----------



## MrFaker (4. August 2012)

und weiter geht es 

red black bremsen & dt swiss





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. August 2012)

Sieht fast ein bißchen zu clean aus. Ein paar Schriftzüge auf Sattel und Lenkerband könnten es vielleicht etwas aus dem tristen Einerlei herausheben.

Ernsthaft: Klasse Teilewahl, nur diese Kakophonie von durcheinanderschreienden Herstellern wäre nicht mein Fall.


----------



## maddda (4. August 2012)

Geiles Teil, gibt es nix dran zu meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (5. August 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> und weiter geht es
> 
> red black bremsen & dt swiss



passt wie die Faust auf's Auge    wie kommt's, dass du alle paar Wochen die LR wechselst??


----------



## MrFaker (6. August 2012)

ich sammel dosen und flaschen in meiner freizeit, pfandgeld


----------



## C0RAF0X (6. August 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich sammel dosen und flaschen in meiner freizeit, pfandgeld


----------



## swift daddy (6. August 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich sammel dosen und flaschen in meiner freizeit, pfandgeld


----------



## mkk (8. August 2012)

Hallo Leute bin noch neu hier ,stelle euch gerne mein aktuelles Rennrad vor nach,was ich mir vor kurzem zugelegt hab und instandgesetzt habe .
Es ist ein Patria Cristolo mit Mavic/Campagnolo Laufrädern,Dura ace Schraubkranz,XC Pro schaltwerk,Stronglight 3 fach Kurbel,Campagnolo Veloce Bremsen ,Dura Ace 7400 Bremshebel und Campagnolo super Record Schalthebel.

Zu mir ich heisse Martin ,habe links eine Beinprothese bin 36 Jahre alt,habe nach 10 Jahren Stillstand wieder die Lust am Radfahren gefunden ,bin schockiert das es keine "traditionellen Teile" mehr zu kaufen gibt .all die Topmarken die ich in den 80igern und 90igern fuhr sind verschwunden ,naja schade aber so es ist es halt mit der moderne .Meine früheren Erfolge im Radsport sind 16.Platz Hahnenkamm downhill rennen 1995 ,47.Platz Rennen rund um die Bulau Uberrach ,teilnahme am Junioren Henningerturm Strassenradrennen aber die Jahreszahl der letzten beiden weiss ich leider net mehr irgendwann anfang der 90iger.


----------



## mkk (8. August 2012)

hier noch ein besseres Bild allerdings noch ohne den Dura Ace Zahnkranz


----------



## maddda (9. August 2012)

Hab mir auch was mit schmalen reifen gebastelt. Andere Pedalen kommen noch, sind momentan die von meinem Rollenrad.


----------



## Al_Borland (9. August 2012)

Warum ist der linke Double Tap höher eingestellt als der rechte? Züge scheinen mir etwas zu kurz am Lenker. Und das Kabelgewickel sieht nicht sonderlich schick aus. Ein Bild komplett von der Seite wäre schön.


----------



## maddda (9. August 2012)

Das mit dem Double Tap sieht nur aufm Photo iwe komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0RAF0X (9. August 2012)

Wieso ein flaschenhalter rot und der andere schwarz?


----------



## maddda (9. August 2012)

Weil die so noch im Keller lagen


----------



## C0RAF0X (9. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Weil die so noch im Keller lagen



Joo man soll zuerst alles nehmen was man bei sich hat


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Das De Rosa ist  einfach zum verlieben!


----------



## Al_Borland (9. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das mit dem Double Tap sieht nur aufm Photo iwe komisch aus


Nu find ich's schick (bis auf die Kurbel).


----------



## Dagon (10. August 2012)

Ein paar Änderungen hat's gegeben, um meine Sitzposition zu optimieren und die Entfaltung zu erhöhen. Das 50er Blatt fuhr sich zwar nicht schlecht, aber selbst in der Ebene war ich damit an Anschlag, wenn wir in der Gruppe fahren. Es ist schon ätzend wenn man in der Zweierreihe vorne im Wind die Beine wirbeln lassen muss und der dann Nachbar noch mal anzieht. Als neue Kurbel kam für mich nur ein Teil in frage (bei dem ich den Preis einfach mal ausblenden musste). Abgesehen von der Vollcarbongabel hab ich nun fast alles an Carbon vom Rad verband und das Gewicht (so wie es dasteht) dabei auf sensationelle 6,8 kg gedrückt; wohlgemerkt mit Ultegra, gewöhnlichen Edelstahlschrauben am Vorbau, 2 Flaschenhaltern und Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (10. August 2012)

Schick steht's da. Die Kurbel muss man mögen, aber sonst... 
(und das von einem bekennenden Cd-Hasser.  )


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2012)

> Die Kurbel muss man mögen



Schönere gibt es nicht, gute Wahl...


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

Endlich mal wieder ein schönes zurückhaltendes technisch einwandfreies Rennrad!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2012)

Volle Zustimmung - geiles Teil!
Die Kurbel - zumal mit den Kettenblättern - gefällt mir zehnmal besser als die ganzen aktuellen Shimano-Trilobiten.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. August 2012)

Na, komm. Shimano ist kein Vergleichsobjekt. Nimm lieber Campa oder Fulcrum als Referenz.


----------



## HB76 (10. August 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Na, komm. Shimano ist kein Vergleichsobjekt. Nimm lieber Campa oder Fulcrum als Referenz.



die sehen auch cheise aus gegen die oben verbaute. eine wunderschöne kurbel ist das,


----------



## Al_Borland (10. August 2012)

Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. 
Mir ist die viel zu kantig und "CNC".


----------



## kartsch-maroff (11. August 2012)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Die Rennradfamilie hat Zuwachs bekommen. Mit dem Kleinen hier steigt meine Freundin jetzt auch in den Sport ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobstar,

Modolo X-Setra, Q-Even und X-Tenos waren 3 technisch identische Bremsserien (Unterschiede in Finish und Materialwahl) , die von Modolo Anfangs 90er entwickelt wurden. Es waren die einzigen italienischen Bremsen zu der Zeitm welche den Dura-Ace Paroli bieten konnten, Campagnolo war zu der Zeit mit C-Record, Croce d'Aune, Chorus und Athena optisch zwar super, aber technisch eine Katastrophe.
Ich habe seinerzeit vom Schweizer Importeur ein paar dieser Bremsen ausserhalb der regulären Geschäfte bezogen, getestet und verbaut (habe zu der Zeit eine Werkstatt betrieben) und war begeistert.

Ich suche heute wieder ein Paar X-Setra um mir ein Velo im Stile der Zeit aufzubauen. Ueber diese Bremsen findest du nix im WWW, auch der Importeur von damals hat zwar noch meine Adresse, aber keinen Schnippsel über die Bremsen. Die scheinen nie existiert zu haben.

Allerdings lieferte Modolo diese Bremsgeneration auch an Sachs (New Success) an EDCO (Competition) und kurz an Mavic (irgendwas mit 440), unter diesen Labels findet man sie im Netz. Technisch identisch, allenfalls Detailänderungen im Laufe der Zeit.

Falls du auf was anderes umrüsten willst würde ich dir die Bremsen gerne abkaufen. Ueber ein Bild würde ich mich auch freuen, um zu sehen, ob es auch wirklich die von mir gemeinten sind. Danke und Grüsse, Gabor.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (11. August 2012)

abnd,
das caad 10 ist ein traum! 
und auch die kurbel gefallen mir enorm!
gruss kalle.


----------



## k.nickl (12. August 2012)

Ich oute mich mal als Fan von DA 7900 und Rotor 3D Kurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. August 2012)

rotor 3d sind mehr wie schick!
nur der laser quatsch und die überladene rotor schrifft ist zu viel lieber "nur" schwarz elox und ein kl. rotor logo das wärs!

mal bilder von mir (ausm cx-unterforum) damit ich die gallerie net nur zu tippe... 
renner (caad9 wurde ja verkauft und nu der crosser mit rennrad-jag-outfit mit 35er glatzen > monster-rennrad (; )



SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> mein crosser im "monster-rennrad" outfit (;
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neubicolt (13. August 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> Ein paar Änderungen hat's gegeben, um meine Sitzposition zu optimieren und die Entfaltung zu erhöhen. Das 50er Blatt fuhr sich zwar nicht schlecht, aber selbst in der Ebene war ich damit an Anschlag, wenn wir in der Gruppe fahren. Es ist schon ätzend wenn man in der Zweierreihe vorne im Wind die Beine wirbeln lassen muss und der dann Nachbar noch mal anzieht. Als neue Kurbel kam für mich nur ein Teil in frage (bei dem ich den Preis einfach mal ausblenden musste). Abgesehen von der Vollcarbongabel hab ich nun fast alles an Carbon vom Rad verband und das Gewicht (so wie es dasteht) dabei auf sensationelle 6,8 kg gedrückt; wohlgemerkt mit Ultegra, gewöhnlichen Edelstahlschrauben am Vorbau, 2 Flaschenhaltern und Pedalen.



Kannst du ein wenig was zu verbauten Teilen sagen? Mein CAAD 9 geht in die selbe Richtung, steht allerdings bei weitem nicht so schön da wie deins ...Eines der schönsten Räder die ich auf den letzten Seiten gesehen habe, schöne Arbeit...

Gruß


----------



## Dagon (13. August 2012)

Danke für die Blumen. Gegenüber dem serien Caad10 3 Ultegra habe ich folgende Teile geändert:

Laufradsatz: Tune Mig70/Mag170, ZTR Alpha (die alte leichte), 24/28 Sapim CX-Ray, Sapim Alu Nippel (gebaut von German-Lightness)
Schnellspanner: Tune DC14
Reifen: Conti GP4000s 23/25
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Kassette: Dura Ace 12-27
Kurbel: Hollowgram SI SL 53/39
Lenker: 3T Ergonova Pro 44 cm
Lenkerband: Lizzard Skin DSP
Vorbau: 3T ARX Pro -17° 110 mm (alle Spacer raus und Gabelschaft gekürzt)
Sattelstütze : KCNC Ti Pro Lite (auf 30 cm gekürzt)
Sattel: Fizik Antares braided
Pedale: Ultegra Carbon
Flaschenhalter: Elite Custom Race mit Alu Schrauben

PS: Der Sattel ist jetzt waagerecht montiert.


----------



## maze665 (13. August 2012)




----------



## maddda (13. August 2012)

Schönes Rad, nur die 3 Fach Kurbel passt nicht so ins Gesamtbild


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. August 2012)

montier an der dreifach kurbel (wenn du wert auf optik legst) schwarze cnc kettenblätter ala fsa oder specialis oder oder...
und es sieht viel schlichter aus.
mir gefäkllt das spezi sieht vorallem bequem und für stundenlange ausfahrten taugend aus!
gruss k.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2012)

Ich würde die Blätter ja einfach erstmal runterfahren.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. August 2012)

das ist richtig... man beachte deshalb bitte das was in meinem letzten post in klammern steht


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Bis auf die Kurbel welche mir farblich an dem Rad nicht gefällt ein stimmiger Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich würde die Blätter ja einfach erstmal runterfahren.


Dat is kein MTB. Beim RR dauert das mal gut und gerne 10-15.000km.


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Dat is kein MTB. Beim RR dauert das mal gut und gerne 10-15.000km.



Hey Du alter Schönwetterfahrer!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. August 2012)

Ach komm. So'n Ultegrablatt hält doch wirklich ewig. Da abwarten zu wollen, bis es runter ist, naja...


----------



## maze665 (14. August 2012)

naja ob es farblich passt war nicht unbedingt der ausschlaggebende grund die dura ace zu montieren!  hab einfach eine günstige 3fach kurbel gesucht und bin über diese gestolpert!
habe auch nicht vor sie aus optischen grpünden zu tauschen! 
das einzige da smich optisch stört ist die goldene kette und der fsa vorbau! die kette wird dann wenn sie abgefahren ist getauscht und der vorbau wenn ich einen angemessenen finde!
ansonsten bin ich absolut zufrieden damit, hab einfach ein gutes, günstiges rennrad gesucht um damit kilometer zu fahren!
am meisten überrascht hat mich aber die speedneedle! bin sie gleich am ersten tag 190km gefahren und hatte danach keinerlei probleme! hat mich echt gewundert und ich hatte auch sicherheitshalber einen slr im gepäck!


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ach komm. So'n Ultegrablatt hält doch wirklich ewig. Da abwarten zu wollen, bis es runter ist, naja...



Ich hab noch gar keine Kurbel runtergekurbelt, egal von welcher Güte!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. August 2012)

So mein erstes Rennrad, ist gebraucht gekauft. Ein Eigenaufbau war mir in diesem Fall zu teuer. Komponenten sind wohl alle so dran, wie sie Canyon verbaut hat. Macht Spass damit zu fahren und ist mal eine Abwechslung zum Mountainbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (16. August 2012)

Bis auf die unpassende Gabel ganz schick.


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

Stimmt, die Gabel wirkt irgendwie wie ein Fremdkörper in dem Bike!


----------



## Skatronic (17. August 2012)

edler Stahl
Aufbau ist noch nicht optimiert, funktioniert aber diese Saison schonmal ganz gut


----------



## Hotschy681 (17. August 2012)

Heute endlich bin ich dazu gekommen mal aktuelle Fotos zu schießen...

Ich glaube es selber kaum, aber das DeRosa ist das Rad in meinem Fuhrpark, dem ich am längsten treu bin - es hat mich immerhin auch schon an die Ostsee gebracht. Ursprünglich mit Ritchey und Ultegra SL aufgebaut, wurde es etwas mehr gen Italien ausgerichtet und fährt daher nun mit Campa Chorus, Fulcrum und Deda Komponenten... Ich mag es


----------



## k.nickl (17. August 2012)

Bei den LRS muss der altmodische Ausdruck "*Endlaser*" ausgegraben werden 
Tolles Gerät!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

Der LRS sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus. Und das ganze Rad überhaupt gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## ohneworte (18. August 2012)

Das De Rosa ist ein Traum auch gerade wegen dem perfekt passenden Laufradsatz!


----------



## MoRob (20. August 2012)

Mich würde interssieren was für Pedale das sind.
Und auch welche Lenkerendstopfen 

Aber wie die anderen schon gesagt haben. Tolles Rennrad und die LRS der Hammer!


----------



## Hotschy681 (20. August 2012)

Pedale sind von ritchey und die stopfen von de Rosa. Jaja, der lrs ist optisch ein Traum...leider knackt das Hinterrad...das nervt ziemlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2012)

Reklamieren!? Oder ist da keine Gewährleistung mehr vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (20. August 2012)

Nee, die Variante fällt aus. Ist sogar ein bekanntes Problem bei dem lrs. Wobei er sich durch öl an den Speichen und sehr fest ziehen des schnellspanners lösen sollte, hab ich aber noch nicht geschafft...


----------



## bikehomero (20. August 2012)

Der zweite Oldie, damit hat es damals angefangen: Specialzed Epic Allez 1991


----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2012)

CXP30. Das waren noch Zeiten. Wahre Panzerfelgen. Was ich mit den Dingern alles angestellt habe.


----------



## joines (29. August 2012)

Bin seit neuestem auch süchtig nach altem Rennrad Geraffel.
Ist ein Merckx Professional von 1985 mit alter Dura Ace 7400.


----------



## DerDuke83 (29. August 2012)

Super schönes Rad.
Aber SPD Pedale?


----------



## C0RAF0X (29. August 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Super schönes Rad.
> Aber SPD Pedale?



Hab ich auch auf mein altes rennrad


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

joines schrieb:


> Bin seit neuestem auch süchtig nach altem Rennrad Geraffel.
> Ist ein Merckx Professional von 1985 mit alter Dura Ace 7400.



Ein absoluter Traum das Rad!

Ansonsten habe ich wohl die Möglichkeit ein Cervelo R3 Team oder R5 zu bekommen. Bin da echt hin- und hergerissen ob ich mein bisheriges dafür gehen lasse und mir eines davon zu holen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. September 2012)

Das Eddy Merckx ist absolut spitze!
Wurde das die ganze Zeit so sorgsam gepflegt, oder hast Du das mühsam wieder hergerichtet?


----------



## Michelangelo (2. September 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (3. September 2012)

Oh ein Foto auf dem man nix erkennt, außer einem deppert eingesetztem Tilt-Shift Filter.


----------



## DaKe (3. September 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Oh ein Foto auf dem man nix erkennt, außer einem deppert eingesetztem Tilt-Shift Filter.



also ich seh links unten einen kleinen Hasen hoppeln


----------



## joines (7. September 2012)

> Wurde das die ganze Zeit so sorgsam gepflegt, oder hast Du das mühsam wieder hergerichtet?


Das Teil stand über 20 Jahre in einer Garage und war völlig verdreckt und verstaubt. Nach dem Kauf wurde es - ohne auch nur einen Meter zu fahren - komplett zerlegt, mit Spüli gereinigt, mit Lackpolitur und Aceton aufbereitet, gefettet und mit teils neuen Teilen wie Sattel, Lenkerband, Züge und Schalt- und Bremshebeln wieder aufgebaut.
Waren gute 8 Std Aufwand und nette Abende mit Bier und guter Musik. 

Danke für euren netten Worte  

Edit: Und ja, SPD Pedale. Bin kein Freund von Lederriemen und extra Schuhe für's Rennrad, nein danke.


----------



## tomasius (7. September 2012)

Das Merckx ist wirklich traumhaft. Irgendwann will ich auch mal ein Rad mit dieser Gruppe aufbauen! 

Hier mein 96er GT Edge Ti:







Letztes Wochenende am Nürburgring.

Tom


----------



## joines (7. September 2012)

Rad am Ring? Sehr geil! Die 90 km/h Marke in der Fuchsröhre geknackt?
Ein Edge Ti könnte ich mir an der Seite des Xizangs auch noch gut vorstellen. Ich bin dem Titan Triangle komplett verfallen


----------



## Kittie (8. September 2012)

F.Moser meine Neuerwerbung. Wir haben hier zwar nicht so die Rennrad tauglichen Straßen, aber das Teil wollte unbedingt zu mir....









Komplett Dura Ace und LRS G40/Campa Record TOP Zustand (bis auf zwei winzige Dellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-skywalker (13. September 2012)

Ganz schön viel Cannondale hier. Dann auch mal meins (ja, viele werden es aus dem entsprechenden "Fachforum" schon kennen )


----------



## Al_Borland (13. September 2012)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel Cannondale hier...


Hä? Ich sehe da keine überdurchschnittliche Verschiebung in Richtung C'd.


----------



## tom-skywalker (13. September 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hä? Ich sehe da keine überdurchschnittliche Verschiebung in Richtung C'd.



Nein, nur eine durchschnittliche


----------



## Al_Borland (13. September 2012)

Ich hätte ja jetzt große Lust zu zählen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Habe ich vorhin. Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, waren es 2 Cannondales bei 11 Rädern auf den letzten beiden Seiten. Und mindestens genauso viele Specialized.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. September 2012)

Du bist auch n Fanboy, du darfst nich zählen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Wenn ich es recht bedenke, sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als sei ich einer.


----------



## bikehomero (13. September 2012)

ist doch OK, solange es keine Canyons sind....


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

Von YT gibts ja Gott sei Dank noch kein Rennrad.


----------



## maze665 (13. September 2012)

spontankauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

bikehomero schrieb:


> ist doch OK, solange es keine Canyons sind....



Gegen Canyon habe ich jetzt aber auch nicht im Geringsten was.


----------



## spinner69 (13. September 2012)

bikehomero schrieb:


> ist doch OK, solange es keine Canyons sind....





(Hab sogar selbst eins rumstehen ...)


----------



## Al_Borland (13. September 2012)

maze665 schrieb:


> spontankauf!


Da würde ich spontan nur die Flats tauschen.


----------



## maze665 (14. September 2012)

spontan waren nur die flats da! 
werden aber bestimmt getauscht!


----------



## Michelangelo (15. September 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Oh ein Foto auf dem man nix erkennt, außer einem deppert eingesetztem Tilt-Shift Filter.



O.k... hast recht. A bisserl schärfer:


----------



## tom-skywalker (16. September 2012)

Stahlmöhre mit lackiertem Vorbau - das kann ich auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2012)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Stahlmöhre mit lackiertem Vorbau *und Bild, auf dem man nicht sonderlich viel erkennt* - das kann ich auch



Habe das mal verbessert


----------



## C0RAF0X (16. September 2012)

Ich suche auch noch so ein old timer


----------



## Flo_86 (16. September 2012)

das dürfte kein oldtimer sein, sondern relativ neu und selbst gelötet.
in einem anderem forum gab es schon mehr von der schönheit zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (18. September 2012)

cannondale´s UND specialized dürfen ruhig hier öfters erscheinen,
aber gegen ältere Rennräder mit interessanten Muffen hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden 


tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel Cannondale hier. Dann auch mal meins (ja, viele werden es aus dem entsprechenden "Fachforum" schon kennen )


----------



## Piktogramm (18. September 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> O.k... hast recht. A bisserl schärfer:



So schauts nett aus


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Stahlmöhre mit lackiertem Vorbau - das kann ich auch



Trotzdem Goooil!


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. September 2012)

Da sollte man glatt was Modernes dagegen setzen:



Aber keine Angst, die klassischen Stahlrösser mag ich auch. Bin letztes Jahr RaR mitm Bianchi von '84 und 52-42 gefahren. War einfach nur geil.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

Die Spinergys mag ich nicht ansonsten top!


----------



## LuxMr (21. September 2012)

Hier mal mein Renner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (21. September 2012)

Schönes Cube 
Was wiegt das Gute Stück?


----------



## LuxMr (22. September 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Schönes Cube
> Was wiegt das Gute Stück?




selbst gewogen habe ich es nicht! Es wird wohl um die 8 Kg wiegen...


----------



## Philsen82 (23. September 2012)

Hey, 

wurde einem in letzter Zeit ein specialized S-works Venge Rennrad geklaut? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/S-works-spec...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f1c96bb6a

Die Auktion stinkt doch, 0 Angaben, alle Bewertungen die er hat sind von Englischen Verkäufern, die hälfte vom selben, Details per Mail....vermisst jemand so ein Bike?


----------



## schnezler (30. September 2012)

Für lange Ausfahrten wird beim MTB die Ti Pro Lite mit der Speedneedle drauf geklaut. Spacer Turm verschwindet sobald ich eine passende Abdeckkappe für den Steuersatz hab.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

sieht gut aus.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. September 2012)

Sehr hübsch.
Das Allez gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> ... Für lange Ausfahrten wird beim MTB die Ti Pro Lite mit der Speedneedle drauf geklaut...


Und wo findet man die so? 

Sieht schick aus. Der Kinderlenker macht die Optik bisschen zur Sau, aber man muss ja auch damit zurecht kommen.


----------



## bikehomero (30. September 2012)

Update: Mit Cosmic WTS,  Zipp Lenker, Time Pedalen und SLR TT Sattel.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Hui!

(Bis auf die Mavic-Aufkleber)


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte damals das selbe model in der gleichen farbe 
Wurde aber ein Tarmac s-works in rot 

Spcialized 

P.S.: lass die aufkleber drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehomero (2. Oktober 2012)

die gelben Aufkleber werde ich entfernen, die 'Cosmic' AUfkleber bleiben drauf. @C0RAF0X: Zeig doch mal dein S-Works!


----------



## LF-X (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin jetzt auch mal in das Rennradlager eingestiegen. Habe bei Rad am Ring etwas Blut geleckt. Zum Einstieg ist es ein günstiges Gitane Dream On geworden. Macht echt Spaß. Seit einer Woche erst dabei. Aber mit dem MTB weiche ich jetzt schon jeder kleinsten Unebenheit aus


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin LF-X. 
Haste richtig gemacht. Rennradeln ist ne schöne Abwechslung zum MTBen. Oder eben anders rum.


----------



## LF-X (2. Oktober 2012)

Definitiv. Bereue das in keinster Weise. Macht Spaß und es erscheint mir so, als ob es da bei mir in der Region mehr Veranstaltungen gibt, an denen man teilnehmen kann. Im Frühjahr ist Rund um Köln. Da werde ich mich mal für die kleine Jedermann-Stecke anmelden.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh schon - die nächste HWL-Bikeweek wird für Rennradler sein.


----------



## LF-X (2. Oktober 2012)

Ist im HWL Forum eigentlich noch was los? Aber HWL bike Wochende wär übrigens mal wieder was nettes. Sorry für OT Thread Mißbrauch.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN.


----------



## C0RAF0X (3. Oktober 2012)

bikehomero schrieb:


> die gelben Aufkleber werde ich entfernen, die 'Cosmic' AUfkleber bleiben drauf. @_C0RAF0X_: Zeig doch mal dein S-Works!


----------



## Schmittler (3. Oktober 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> Für lange Ausfahrten wird beim MTB die Ti Pro Lite mit der Speedneedle drauf geklaut. Spacer Turm verschwindet sobald ich eine passende Abdeckkappe für den Steuersatz hab.



Schönes Rad! Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (3. Oktober 2012)

Bitex Naben, entlabelte Planet X tubular Carbon Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen. Ist mein erster und letzter LRS den ich selbst zusammen gespeicht hab. Aber günstiger geht ein 1100g LRS nicht


----------



## DaKe (3. Oktober 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


>




Wau ! Was ein schönes Teil 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Boshard (3. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal was Aktuelles von Meinem Rennrad 

Es Hab Paar neue Teile bekommen: 

Lenker Syntace Racelite 2 Carbon
Vorbau Syntace F119 Weiß Cube + Weiße Klemmen
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon in Weiß Cube 
Lenkerband Cube Korklenkerband in Weiß
Außenhüllen von Jagwire in Blau und Rot

Aktuelles Gewicht 8,8Kg


----------



## DaKe (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Sieht gut aus ! Der Sattel steht aber ganz schön steil ? Kannst du so fahren ?

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Boshard (3. Oktober 2012)

ja der sattel muss so sonnst schmerzen und schlafen mir die eier 
fahren kann ich so auch gut


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann passt aber irgendwas grundlegend nicht. Egal, gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (3. Oktober 2012)

aber du hast doch bestimmt auch ein druck auf die handgelenke ?
da würd ich aber was machen ?

da muss es eine andere lösung geben ?

gruß

DaKe


----------



## Michelangelo (3. Oktober 2012)

Das rote Spezialized ist optisch wirklich gut gelungen. Ansonsten sehen die aktuellen Modelle aber nur noch zum Davonlaufen aus. 

Irgendwie hänge ich eher an den alten Proportionen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Cube wäre mit cubetypisch zu bunt ge*WÜRFEL*t.


Das S-Works ist  .


----------



## bikehomero (4. Oktober 2012)

HI C0RAF0X, das S-Works sieht klasse aus! Für mich war die neue Bremszugführung durch das Oberrohr (statt der Wäscheleine bis zum SL-3) die wichtigste optische Verbesserung und das kürzere Steuerrohr bringts ergonomisch auch.


----------



## MrFaker (4. Oktober 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> ja der sattel muss so sonnst schmerzen und schlafen mir die eier
> fahren kann ich so auch gut



muss nicht, ein irrglaube.

entweder passenden sattel finden oder position ändern. sattel gehört waagrecht, du verbrauchst doch unnötig kraft zum gegenhalten (mit deinem handgelenk) kostet auch noch leistung.

deinen vorbau hast du auch ordentlich untermauert, hast du rückenprobleme?


----------



## Boshard (4. Oktober 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> muss nicht, ein irrglaube.
> 
> entweder passenden sattel finden oder position ändern. sattel gehört waagrecht, du verbrauchst doch unnötig kraft zum gegenhalten (mit deinem handgelenk) kostet auch noch leistung.
> 
> deinen vorbau hast du auch ordentlich untermauert, hast du rückenprobleme?



Unter dem Vorbau waren Original so viele Spacer.
Den muss ich mir wohl mal nen anderen Sattel kaufen 
kannst mir einen Empfehlen?


----------



## DaKe (4. Oktober 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Unter dem Vorbau waren Original so viele Spacer.
> Den muss ich mir wohl mal nen anderen Sattel kaufen
> kannst mir einen Empfehlen?



ich stehe im moment auf dem MTB und RR auf diesen sattel Selle Italia SLR Flow Team edition

aber jeder Arsch ist anders.

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Oktober 2012)

Sattelempfehlungen gehen meistens nach hinten los. Wie schon gesagt: Jeder Ar$ch ist anders. Da hilft nur durchprobieren.


----------



## Protorix (4. Oktober 2012)

feines Master Olympic !


----------



## MrFaker (4. Oktober 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Unter dem Vorbau waren Original so viele Spacer.
> Den muss ich mir wohl mal nen anderen Sattel kaufen
> kannst mir einen Empfehlen?



meine empfehlung:

den sattel kaufen, der dir am besten gefällt. 

ist das gleiche wie bei einer radposition, muss gut aussehen. der körper gewöhnt sich schon dran, mache ich mittlerweile nicht anders, mein trainingskumpel (mehrfacher landesmeister) ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (4. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt auch Mimosenär$che. Die sind sehr viel feinfühliger als Är$che mit Hornhaut (a.k.a. Sitzfleisch). Wenn man nicht allzu oft Rad fährt, dann empfindet man längere Sitzungen auf dem Sattel anders als jemand, der ständig auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## k.nickl (4. Oktober 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> den sattel kaufen, der dir am besten gefällt.
> ist das gleiche wie bei einer radposition, muss gut aussehen.


So ist es!  Und auf gar keinen Fall anders!


----------



## Skatronic (5. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie hänge ich eher an den alten Proportionen.

sieht ja auch viel besser aus als der carbonfaserquatsch mit nach oben gebogenen Oberrohren oder sonstigem Schnulli.
PS: das rote Tarmac ist daher nach meinem Geschmack ziemlich daneben. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich gut streiten.


----------



## sonic00 (5. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Al_Borland (5. Oktober 2012)

Schicke Italienerin. Könnte aber auch ein paar höhere Felgen vertragen.


----------



## sonic00 (5. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schicke Italienerin. Könnte aber auch ein paar höhere Felgen vertragen.



Optisch hast Du schon Recht, aber ich fahr lieber mit flachen Felgen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Deins???  

Du wechselst auch oft die Räder..... 


Das ist mein momentanes Lieblings-RR. !!!
Schon beim Anblick in der Zeitung...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Nur die FSA-Parts passen nicht....


----------



## sonic00 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist mein Rennrad für 2013 und DOOOOOCH, die FSA Parts passen ebenso gut wie die Sram Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2012)

Alles Geschmacksache, aber ich finde das Bianchi unfassbar häßlich.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie hat das Bike was und irgendwie auch nicht!


----------



## carofem (7. Oktober 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> Für lange Ausfahrten wird beim MTB die Ti Pro Lite mit der Speedneedle drauf geklaut. Spacer Turm verschwindet sobald ich eine passende Abdeckkappe für den Steuersatz hab.


Hallo! Was sind denn das für Felgen? Und wie schwer ist der LRS ?


----------



## chriiss (7. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## schnezler (7. Oktober 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> Bitex Naben, entlabelte Planet X tubular Carbon Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen. Ist mein erster und letzter LRS den ich selbst zusammen gespeicht hab. Aber günstiger geht ein 1100g LRS nicht



bitte!


----------



## carofem (7. Oktober 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> Für lange Ausfahrten wird beim MTB die Ti Pro Lite mit der Speedneedle drauf geklaut. Spacer Turm verschwindet sobald ich eine passende Abdeckkappe für den Steuersatz hab.


Meine beiden Fragen oben bitte vergessen,habs gefunden.
Wie zufrieden biste mit dem LRS (Steifigkeit,Bremspower,Haltbarkeit,nachzentrieren)und wie schwer biste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild:






Ist ein Gitane Definitive Dream On. Fährt sich wirklich gut. Vor allem deutlich komfortabler als erwartet.


----------



## maze665 (15. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen.
hab mir jetzt mal diesen lenker gegönnt.  bei dem preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen!
hat jemand den lenker in gebrauch oder kann mir sagen wie der sich so fährt?


----------



## Northern lite (15. Oktober 2012)

as weißt Du doch bald selbst aus erster Hand


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich tüddelst du das XT-Schaltwerk nicht ans selbe Rad, an das der Lenker kommt...


----------



## maze665 (15. Oktober 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> as weißt Du doch bald selbst aus erster Hand



eben noch nicht! soll in der winterzeit montiert werden! 

und nein das xt schaltwerk kommt nicht an den renner.


----------



## LF-X (17. Oktober 2012)

Kaum da, schon das erste Teil getauscht:







Eine 4-Kant-Kurbel war mir irgend wie suspekt.

Als nächstes ist der Vorbau, die Schnellspanner und die Sattelstütze dran.


----------



## Bugs1710 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mein erster Beitrag und zur Eröffnung mein Rennrad






Bugs

Super und kein Bild zusehen


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2012)

Nehmen wir halt das hier:









Ach, und Willkommen im Forum. Erzähl doch bisschen was zu dem Schätzchen. Marke, Ausstattung, Baujahr, Geschichte des Rades.


----------



## Bugs1710 (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke fürs sichtbar machen des Bildes 
Hier mal die Eckdaten zu meinem Rad 
Gekauft habe ich es gebraucht vor ca.16 Jahren
Schaltgruppe Shimano 600
Bremsen 105
Laufräder Maillard 700 Naben Felgen Mavic Schlauchreifen
Letztes Wochenende einen Carbonracer ohne treten Bergab stehen lassen 
Gewicht 9 kg


----------



## norman68 (19. Oktober 2012)

So Update hat neue Laufräder gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (20. Oktober 2012)

Schick schick


----------



## k.nickl (20. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinnskurbel!!!


----------



## DaKe (20. Oktober 2012)

norman68 schrieb:


> So Update hat neue Laufräder gebracht



Hallo

Wie lang ist den der Vorbau ? Sieht sehr kurz aus ? 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## norman68 (20. Oktober 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie lang ist den der Vorbau ? Sieht sehr kurz aus ?
> 
> ...



ist ein 90mm


----------



## MrFaker (20. Oktober 2012)

sieht ordentlich aus.

sattel noch waagrecht


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Wahnsinnskurbel!!!



Der UVP für das Ding war recht hoch, obwohl die nicht so viel mehr kann als eine normale DA Kurbel. Bei Stadler wird die echt "günstig" (~350) vertickt...


----------



## norman68 (20. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der UVP für das Ding war recht hoch, obwohl die nicht so viel mehr kann als eine normale DA Kurbel. Bei Stadler wird die echt "günstig" (~350) vertickt...



Bei Stadler gab es die ziemlich genau vor 1 Jahr für 199 Euro für die ersten 50 Besteller die das Newsletter bekommen haben. Genau dort hatte ich die auch gekauft. Denn für das Geld kann man nichts falsch machen. Mir hat sie gefallen.


----------



## norman68 (20. Oktober 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sieht ordentlich aus.
> 
> sattel noch waagrecht



Nö ist so bequemer  Sieht aber nur auf dem Foto so schräg aus. Täuscht etwas die Perspektive.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2012)

FÃ¼r 199â¬ kann man echt nix sagen. Zumal sie deutlich besser aussieht als die normale DA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_p (20. Oktober 2012)

besser als die normale DA7800 mit sicherheit, die 7900er finde ich persönlich schöner aber hey, geschmackssache.   guter preis allemal.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe da auch mal wieder was neues. Ich habe da einen Rahmen als Schnäppchen erstehen können und diesen mit "Resteteilen" als Zweit- und Schlechtwetterrad aufgebaut:




Ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch vollendet bzw geändert werden. Bessere Fotos werden mit Sicherheit noch folgen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Oktober 2012)

"Resteteile" 

Das große Kettenblatt könnte etwas filigraner ausfallen.
Gefällt mir - trotz Sloping - ziemlich gut.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin Micha,

die Gruppe habe ich sofort nach Markteinführung an meinen Renner geschraubt und ist somit ca. 4,5 Jahre alt. Jetzt habe ich diese hier 

 
bereits zu Hause liegen um sie für einen Neuaufbau an den neu lackierten Rahmen, den ich am Freitag bekomme, zu schrauben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Oktober 2012)

Na dann mal happy schraubing.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Na dann mal happy schraubing.



Hat aber keine Eile, wird ja schließlich Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (24. Oktober 2012)

Als ob du abwarten könntest mit Schrauben, wenn die Teile alle da sind.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Als ob du abwarten könntest mit Schrauben, wenn die Teile alle da sind.



Hmm... die Vermutung könnte sehr nah an der Wahrheit sein. Obwohl das Tallboy auch fast 3 Monate bis zum Aufbau benötigt hat!


----------



## mkk (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Al_Borland (26. Oktober 2012)

Oh Gott - mach das weg - SCHNELL!!!


----------



## pug304 (26. Oktober 2012)

ist doch bald Fasching )


----------



## mkk (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## mkk (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## HanzDampf (26. Oktober 2012)

Trainigsrad


----------



## hexxagon (26. Oktober 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> [/URL]
> 
> Trainigsrad



Ja, schönes einfaches Trainingsrad.  

Ernsthaft: Schwarze Anbauteile (Stütze, Vorbau) und HG SI dann wäre es noch mal so schön.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Als ob du abwarten könntest mit Schrauben, wenn die Teile alle da sind.



Hi Micha,

ich bin dann schon mal angefangen:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (26. Oktober 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Ja, schönes einfaches Trainingsrad.
> 
> Ernsthaft: Schwarze Anbauteile (Stütze, Vorbau) und HG SI dann wäre es noch mal so schön.



...habe "nur" das Rahmenkit gekauft da ich fast alle anderen Teile zu liegen hatte. Vorbau & Sattel waren ein Preis-Kompromiss...


----------



## LF-X (26. Oktober 2012)

Hat man Rennräder früher nur in Unterlenkerposition gefahren?


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommste denn jetzt darauf?
Zu Rahmenschaltungszeiten kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass mehr im Unterlenker gefahren wurde. Da waren die Bremsgriffgummis nicht zum Anpacken gedacht. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## LF-X (27. Oktober 2012)

Der Lenker der 2 Stahlrenner sah mir irgendwie denkbar unergonomisch aus...


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2012)

Verstehe. 
Ich bin sowas auch nur einmal gefahren. Ging (so weit ich mich erinnern kann) erstaunlich gut, aber ergonimischer sind auf jeden Fall die aktuellen "Ergolenker"


----------



## hexxagon (27. Oktober 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> ...habe "nur" das Rahmenkit gekauft da ich fast alle anderen Teile zu liegen hatte. Vorbau & Sattel waren ein Preis-Kompromiss...



War mir schon klar  Ich spielte nur auf den Wert deiner Restekiste an, aber das ist der Neid!


----------



## k.nickl (27. Oktober 2012)

mkk schrieb:


> Bild von DA





> Du kannst einer Ziege ein Frack anziehen, aber Ziege bleibt Ziege


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> ich bin dann schon mal angefangen:
> 
> ...



Ich hab dann Heute mal weitergeschraubt:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag die Kurbel (bzw. das große Blat) zwar immer noch nicht, aber mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich mag die Kurbel (bzw. das große Blat) zwar immer noch nicht, aber mach mal weiter.



Dafür ist sie schön leicht!

Mal sehen ob ich morgen die STI's und den Umwerfer montiere... und die Platzhalter (Laufräder) könnte ich auch reinstecken.


----------



## Bener (28. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab dann Heute mal weitergeschraubt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Räder, kein Rad!

Weitermachen, aber fix!


----------



## k.nickl (28. Oktober 2012)

Und bitte den Vorbau umdrehen!
Dann: weitermachen!


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Teil bisher!
Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein "normaler" Univega Rahmen oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Oktober 2012)

Entlackt, lackiert und neu beklebt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Entlackt, lackiert und neu beklebt, soweit ich weiß.



Auch der Schriftzug ist lackiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Keine Räder, kein Rad!
> 
> Weitermachen, aber fix!



Zumindestens die Laufräder habe ich mal reingesteckt.


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (28. Oktober 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> Trainigsrad




 Top!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Und bitte den Vorbau umdrehen!
> Dann: weitermachen!



Hab ihn jetzt extra für Dich gedreht:


----------



## k.nickl (30. Oktober 2012)

Exzellent!


----------



## hexxagon (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab ihn jetzt extra für Dich gedreht:



Gleich viel besser!


----------



## towatai (30. Oktober 2012)

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand hier seinen rahmen bei pulverbeschichtung nord mit der keramik-beschichtung versehen und kann vergleiche zu ner herkÃ¶mmlichen pulverbeschichtung ziehen? Bin da durch zufall drauf gestoÃen, hab mal angefragt was der kram kostet und bei 120â¬ / Rahmen bin ich echt am Ã¼berlegen meine angehende winterschlampe abzu"hÃ¤rten"


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Exzellent!



Hm, hab jetzt nur Probleme mit der Montage der STI's...


----------



## spinner69 (31. Oktober 2012)

Anstrengen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Moin, 

soweit erst einmal fertig mit dem Aufbau:





Es kommen dann noch leichtere Laufräder rein und das Lenkerband muss noch mal neu gewickelt werden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## k.nickl (1. November 2012)

TipTop!
Was für ein LRS ist geplant? Bin mit den Cosmics für ihren Preis selbst sehr zufrieden.
Evtl. etwas mit einer höheren Flanke bei dem massiven Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> TipTop!
> Was für ein LRS ist geplant? Bin mit den Cosmics für ihren Preis selbst sehr zufrieden.
> Evtl. etwas mit einer höheren Flanke bei dem massiven Rahmen



Der sollte da rein:


----------



## Flema (3. November 2012)

Sehr schönes bike...Laufradsatz einbauen, ist suuuper schick und paßt sehr gut zum Lenkerband!   ;-)

Mitch


----------



## sonic00 (4. November 2012)

Mit neuen Schuhen:


----------



## pug304 (4. November 2012)

cooles Bianchi, schade dass das Bild teilweise unscharf ist. Die scharfe Italienierin bitte scharf ablichten


----------



## Al_Borland (4. November 2012)

Irgendwie passen LRS und Kurbel mir nicht so recht zum Rad. Die sind für sich betrachtet über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber irgendwie... 
Die Attacks vielleicht ablabeln oder mal einen Satz Aufkleber mit einem gewissen Anteil Celeste anfertigen lassen.

Bei Interesse könnte ich da mal bisschen mit Photoshop rumspielen. Dafür dann aber bitte ein scharfes 90°-Foto.


----------



## k.nickl (4. November 2012)

Celestefärbiger LRS glaube ich passt weniger. Auch etwas aufwändig.
Ein Denkanstoss für eine Farbkombi wäre jenes Gerät:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Und Ventilkappen runter!


----------



## Al_Borland (4. November 2012)

Naja, das ist nun wieder ein komplett anderes Farbkonzept. Beim Oltre ist weiß dominierend, beim SL schwarz.


----------



## k.nickl (4. November 2012)

Wohl wahr.
Außer: LRS ohne Decals, Lenkerband und Sattel evtl. auch in Schwarz oder Celeste tauschen.
Aber: Sind nur Vorschläge. Wenn Hose/Trikot/Helm/Brille/Schuhe/Socken und Fahrer nicht dazupassen hilft ein tolles Farbkonzept am Rad auch nicht.


----------



## pug304 (4. November 2012)

Kurbel und Laufradsatz passt doch gut ins Konzept. Decals auf Laufradsätzen sind Geschmacksache - auch wenn in den Foren immer wieder das ablabeln als Gesetz manifestiert wird. Die Rotakzente der Kurbel finden sich im Rahmen wieder. Also ich finds gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (4. November 2012)

Alles reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## daniel1234 (6. November 2012)

Cinelli Ram3 verbaut
Schaft wird erst nach der ersten Fahrt gekürzt


----------



## HanzDampf (6. November 2012)

Schönes Rad                   aber...
der LRS. Der wird ja nicht einmal mehr auf Wettkämpfen zugelassen.


----------



## norman68 (6. November 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> ...          aber...
> der LRS. Der wird ja nicht einmal mehr auf Wettkämpfen zugelassen.




Ja und muß jeder der hier ein Rad zeigt damit bei Wettkämpfen antreten?


----------



## HanzDampf (6. November 2012)

...nein natürlich nicht, aber es hat ja auch einen Grund warum grade dieser Lrs gesperrt wurde.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. November 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> ...nein natürlich nicht, aber es hat ja auch einen Grund warum grade dieser Lrs gesperrt wurde.



und warum?

sind die speichen im rotierenden zustand gut zum gurken hobeln geeignet?(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (6. November 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> und warum?


Finde ich auch interessant! - Wusste ich gar nicht!


norman68 schrieb:


> Ja und muß jeder der hier ein Rad zeigt damit bei Wettkämpfen antreten?


Geht es in dem Sport nicht darum?!?


----------



## norman68 (6. November 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Geht es in dem Sport nicht darum?!?



Na dann bin ich wohl falsch hier denn ich fahr nur aus Spaß an der Bewegung und nicht um Wettkämpfe zu Bestreiten.


----------



## HanzDampf (6. November 2012)

..einmal weil die Speichen reihenweise weggebrochen zum anderen weil die Speichen zu scharfkantig sind â laut DTU


...auch interessant:
http://pardo.net/bike/pic/fail-020/index.html


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> und warum?
> 
> sind die speichen im rotierenden zustand gut zum gurken hobeln geeignet?(



Das ist z.B. Im Spreewald echt tragisch!


----------



## Al_Borland (6. November 2012)

HEY! Das is nich so einfach, wie du dir das vorstellst!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> HEY! Das is nich so einfach, wie du dir das vorstellst!



Mit den Gurkenhobeln?


----------



## Wehnhardt (7. November 2012)

Hallo


----------



## Al_Borland (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit den Gurkenhobeln?


Ja. 
Das kann auch ohne Spinergy-Hobel weh tun. 

Wehnhardts Bianchi gefällt mir übrigens besser als das Oltre von letzter Woche. Über Hüdz und Sattel könnte man streiten, aber insgesamt wirklich stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## hexxagon (7. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ja.
> Das kann auch ohne Spinergy-Hobel weh tun.



Du sollst damit ja auch nicht _deine_ Gruke hobeln, sondern _eine_ Gurke.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. November 2012)

Das war jetzt mehr Information, als ich hätte preisgeben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das war jetzt mehr Information, als ich hätte preisgeben wollen.





Hier ein weiterer Fortschritt:


----------



## Al_Borland (7. November 2012)

Tarnkappenbomber. 
Jetzt stört das Kettenblatt aber wirklich.


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Tarnkappenbomber.
> Jetzt stört das Kettenblatt aber wirklich.



Ach watt, passt zum Schriftzug!


----------



## maze665 (9. November 2012)




----------



## Al_Borland (9. November 2012)

Sehr schick. 
Mit Campa wärs noch schicker.


----------



## Microsash (10. November 2012)

Hallo !

Ich bin auch gerade dabei was neues aufzubauen:







Soweit schon sehr zufrieden, muss aber endlich mal vernünftige Bilder machen....

Gruß

Sash


----------



## MalteetlaM (10. November 2012)

Netzfund:


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2012)

Ist das ein Project One Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Microsash (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

Ist ein Eigenimport direkt aus der Fabrik, aber wer weis, wer da alles einkauft und für viel Geld seinen Aufkleber drauf macht.

Hier mal ne Übersicht zum Bike:






Und Einzelbild vom frame:






Gruß

Sash


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

Hab mal ein bissl an meinem Radl rumgeschraubt. Hab den SLR mal rufgeschraubt und nen bissl Schraubentuning betrieben


----------



## Al_Borland (11. November 2012)

Ne C'd-Gabel an einem Radon? 
Und der Übergang vom Steuersatz zum Vorbau ist auch nicht so dolle schick. Konischer Spacer wäre fein.


----------



## maze665 (11. November 2012)

ab in den keller!


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ne C'd-Gabel an einem Radon?
> Und der Übergang vom Steuersatz zum Vorbau ist auch nicht so dolle schick. Konischer Spacer wäre fein.



Die Gabel is leicht und passt doch farblich gut, also warum nicht

Konischer Spacer wäre evtl was


----------



## Al_Borland (11. November 2012)

Der Übergang vom Gabelkopf zum Steuerrohr macht ne Stufe, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Naja, und der Cannondale-Schriftzug passt nun auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

Da ist keine Stufe

Der Schwarze rinf ist vom Steuersatz. Farblich passt da doch alles auch der CD Schriftzug. Markenmäßig ist mir das einfach egal. Es funktioniert gut und gefällt mir.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. November 2012)

Also ick seh da vorne ne Stufe. Schwamm drüber. Fährt und gefällt dir -->


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (12. November 2012)

Dann zeige ich hier mal mein Wave Emotion


----------



## Kooni81 (12. November 2012)

Abartiges Gerät! Braucht man dafür einen Flugschein?


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (12. November 2012)

Nee,

die Idee kam von "HanzDampf" und ich muss sagen das sich das Rad einzigartig gut fährt, selbst für so ein Leichtgewicht wie mich.


----------



## LF-X (12. November 2012)

Emotion ist wohl definitiv der richtige Name für das Gefährt. Echt mal der Carbon-Overkill.


----------



## Fezza (12. November 2012)

Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Frauen haben halt Geschmack...!!!


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (12. November 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Emotion ist wohl definitiv der richtige Name für das Gefährt. Echt mal der Carbon-Overkill.




...ich bin "HanzDampf" auch extrem dankbar das er mir das Bike so toll geschraubt hat aber der "Carbon-Overkill" ist sein neues Geschoss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Verdammt leicht und teuer, aber optisch_* für mich *_weit hinter deinem Wave...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bikes (13. November 2012)

früher fuhr es durch österreich mit mir..heute sonntags zum brunch..


----------



## Stolem (13. November 2012)

Mir gefällt der Bremskabelwulst an der Rückseite des Lenkers nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2012)

Der was?


----------



## LF-X (13. November 2012)

Er meint den sich durch das Lenkerband durchstechenden Bremszug.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. November 2012)

Zugegeben, fällt etwas stark aus. Aber so sieht das doch mehr oder weniger bei allen Rädern mit Ergos aus.


----------



## AndyMacFly (14. November 2012)

meine fotos sind ned  postbar .-.


----------



## LF-X (14. November 2012)




----------



## Northern lite (14. November 2012)

@LF-X  ein Focus Mares???


----------



## Al_Borland (14. November 2012)

Muttu AndyMacFly fragen. Das ist das Foto aus seinem Album, das er hier nicht gepostet bekommen hat.

AndyMacFly: Geh mal in dein Fotoalbum und klicke auf das Bild, das du hier angezeigt haben willst. Dort hast du dann in der rechten Spalte einen langen Button namens "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML". Draufklicken, gewünschte Auflösung (bitte nicht mehr als 1024 nehmen) anklicken und den BBCode fürs Forum kopierren. Den fügst du dann so wie er ist an die Stelle in deinem Beitrag ein, wo du das Foto angezeigt haben willst. As simple as that.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyMacFly (14. November 2012)

Danke sehr für die Hilfestellung Al Borland 
LF-X war auch schon voraussehender als ich nun mit meinem 2.Versuch
Achja als Anmerkung bis jetzt raste mein Focus immer vor der Kamera davon, deswegen kann ich leider kein ganzes Foto präsentieren, sorry deswegen.





mal sehn obs klappt.

Add; Ja ich glaub nun kann ich es, muss nur noch ein wenig trainieren =)

----------------------------------------
Gruß an Micha & natürlich auch allen Andi
---------------------------------------


----------



## Al_Borland (14. November 2012)

Da tue ich mich jetzt allerdings schwer, es als Rennrad zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Stolem (14. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Der was?



Naja, es ist kein richtiger Wulst. Ich finde es nur schöner und angenehmer die Brems- und Schaltzüge auf der Vorderseite des Lenkers zu legen als einen vorne, einen hinten.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. November 2012)

Ich habe die Züge bei meinem Racelite Carbon auch so verlegt. Das macht den Lenker zusätzlich breiter/flacher von der Auflagefläche her. Ich find's so jedenfalls angenehmer. Ich glaube auch, dass das auf dem Bild durch den Schattenwurf schlimmer aussieht als in Wirklichkeit.


----------



## LF-X (15. November 2012)

Dem Thema Zugverlegung am Lenker muss ich mich bei meinem neuen Rennrad auch mal annehmen. Das ist irgendwie links und rechts total unterschiedlich gemacht worden. Stört zwar nicht wirklich, wenn man auf den Ergos hängt. Aber wenn man oben anpackt fühlt sich das irgendwie falsch an... Erstmal war jetzt die Sattelsütze dran. Versatz brauche ich keinen. Der Sattel war jetzt mit der "alten" Stütze am Anschlag der Markierung - Sah merkwürdig aus. Ausserdem sollen auch die RC (Promax???) Teile weg. Die sehen billigst aus. War zwar relativ günstig - Muss aber ja nicht so aussehen. Stütze ist eine FSA Carbon Pro geworden. Die hat allerdings höchstens 0,5mm Carbon. Der Rest ist schön Alu. Immerhin etwas leichter als das original verbaute Hightech-Teil (das war mit 376g die schwerste Sattelstütze, die ich je in der Hand hatte). Als nächstes ist der Vorbau dran. Mal sehen, wie schwer da das Original-Teil ist. Frage mich, wie die auf 9kg gekommen sind, wenn die Anbauteile schwer wie Blei sind.


----------



## 7bikes (15. November 2012)

es ist nur der schatten!   und die schlechte neue wicklung von mir.  etwas was mir wirklich keine freude macht!

das focus rast vor der kamera davon? o...O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (15. November 2012)

@AndyMacFly

Das ist ein Cyclocrosser und kein Rennrad. Für diese Bikes gibt es extra einen Bereich und auch einen Bilder-Thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=37025


----------



## AndyMacFly (15. November 2012)

Kann sein, ich überhol die Rennräder hier in der Stadt damit. Da ich im Rennrad-Sektor nicht bewandert bin verzeih mir mein Vopar. Für mein ersten Eintrag hoffentlich kein zu arger grober fehler`^^
Ich kann nur sagen fährt sich so gut ist leicht, wie ein Rennrad hat auch die entsprechenden Gänge und 65km/h auch kein Prob. 
Für Cross fahren hab ich mein Dirt...-. das steht auch mal ab und an rum an einem Baum am Waldweges rand.
Das Rennrad oder Cyclocrosser fährt ein bisserle nen heißeren Reifen.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2012)

Fauxpas.


----------



## LF-X (15. November 2012)

Wo ist hier eigentlich der "Gefällt mir" Knopf?


----------



## 7bikes (15. November 2012)

65 kmh...auf grader strecke? du solltest für rennen melden! ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2012)

Dann aber bitte nur für Crossrennen.


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

Und nur wenn er das über 40 Minuten durchhält!


----------



## DerDuke83 (16. November 2012)

Immer diese schwachsinngen Rechtfertigungen a la:

- Damit habe ich eine Carbonpfeile ohne treten bergab überholt
- Damit überhole ich Rennradler im Stadverkehr/Landstraße/etc.
- usw.

Wenn ein Rad kritisiert wird.


Zum einen wisst ihr doch gar nicht was der Überholte bis jetzt auf dem Buckel hat ( OK manch ein Geltungsbedürftiger keucht einem das noch zu ) zum anderen erhöht euer Dampf in den Waden nicht Qualität des kritisierten Rads.


----------



## swift daddy (16. November 2012)

Miss.Starbucks schrieb:


> ...ich bin "HanzDampf" auch extrem dankbar das er mir das Bike so toll geschraubt hat aber der "Carbon-Overkill" ist sein neues Geschoss



oO  bitte keine Bilder vom fertig aufgebauten Geschoss posten, das könnte zu viel Neid und Haben-will-Gefühle auslösen


----------



## Al_Borland (16. November 2012)

Och, der Neid hält sich in Grenzen. Für den Preis kriegt man locker drei Fullies aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (16. November 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Immer diese schwachsinngen Rechtfertigungen a la:
> 
> - Damit habe ich eine Carbonpfeile ohne treten bergab überholt
> - Damit überhole ich Rennradler im Stadverkehr/Landstraße/etc.
> ...




Gerade bei Rennradfahrern weiß man nie was die gerade für ein Training abfahren. Bei technisch hochgerüstete Radfahrern, die auch noch lahm wirken, lässt sich aber einfach das Ego zu schön boosten, wenn man sie überholt.

Kann mich davon auch nicht wirklich freisprechen. Andere Radfahrer lösen bei mir fast immer den Renntrieb aus.

Carbon hat aus meiner Sicht aber relevantere Eigenschaften als teuer, prollig oder Konditionsersatz. Gerade beim Rennrad kann damit erheblich die Dämpfungseigenschaft des Rahmen beeinflusst werden.

War positiv überrascht, wie angenehm sich mein neues Rennrad fährt. Und das ist mit 9kg alles andere als leicht - trotz Carbonrahmen. Hatte mich auf ein fieses rumgeholper, das keinen Spaß macht eingestellt.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. November 2012)

... wobei der Rahmen da relativ wenig ausmacht. Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze tragen da ungleich stärker zum Komfort bei.


----------



## LF-X (16. November 2012)

Hab die Sattelstütze ja getauscht. Mal schauen, welche Auswirkung festzustellen ist. Das neue Teil ist definitiv nur auf robust und nicht auf Komfort oder Leichtbau getrimmt.

Fährt hier jemand bei Rund um Köln nächstes Jahr mit?


----------



## MrFaker (16. November 2012)

neue farbe- neues glück.

wenn ich mit blitz fotografiere sehen die glanzdetails und schwarzen stellen komisch aus, ohne blitz kommt das matte schlecht rüber.

naja..


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (16. November 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> oO  bitte keine Bilder vom fertig aufgebauten Geschoss posten, das könnte zu viel Neid und Haben-will-Gefühle auslösen






Aber zumindest in seinem Album lässt sich erahnen wie das Bike bestückt ist. Hammer
Aber zeigen würde ich das glaube ich nicht, solche intimen Fotos behält man doch für sich, oder
Die "kleine" scheint aber etwas magersüchtig zu sein 



Auf der anderen Seite liebt Ihr Männer es ja schlank und sportlich


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2012)

Bitte sehen lassen !


----------



## DerDuke83 (16. November 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> neue farbe- neues glück.
> 
> wenn ich mit blitz fotografiere sehen die glanzdetails und schwarzen stellen komisch aus, ohne blitz kommt das matte schlecht rüber.
> 
> naja..


 
Nur ein Wort:

Brutal!


----------



## Jako (16. November 2012)

.....will auch sehen! meins ist 250g leichter  gruß jako


----------



## MrFaker (16. November 2012)

IngeKoschmidder schrieb:


> Aber zumindest in seinem Album lässt sich erahnen wie das Bike bestückt ist. Hammer
> Aber zeigen würde ich das glaube ich nicht, solche intimen Fotos behält man doch für sich, oder
> Die "kleine" scheint aber etwas magersüchtig zu sein.



bei solchen wurstfinger...?? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1254760

ich glaube das kaum, ich bin der BMI20 klasse (60-62kg) unterwegs und fahre nur ein 6,4-6,5kg rad. ich finde es etwas komisch, wenn kein leichtgewicht auf einem leichtbaurad sitzt, macht erstens keinen sinn und zweites wie gesagt komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (16. November 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> bei solchen wurstfinger...??
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1254760
> 
> ich glaube das kaum, ich bin der BMI20 klasse (60-62kg) unterwegs und fahre nur ein 6,4-6,5kg rad. ich finde es etwas komisch, wenn kein leichtgewicht auf einem leichtbaurad sitzt, macht erstens keinen sinn und zweites wie gesagt komisch.





...das sind nicht meine Finger!!!
Wie man unter dem gezeigten Bild lesen kann gehören die Finger und die Kurbelarme "Eliflap" - http://eliflap.wordpress.com/



ps.


----------



## TOM4 (17. November 2012)

Hallo,
Hab mich jetzt nur im mtb teil des forums herumgetrieben, aber da bei mir schon das christkind war und mir was passendes für diesen thread gebracht hat, will ichs euch natürlich auch zeigen!


----------



## Al_Borland (17. November 2012)

Sehr schick! Bilder in Naturlicht wären fein.


----------



## LF-X (18. November 2012)

Verdammt! Und mir bringt er nur das Einsteiger-Gitane. Dafür etwas früher


----------



## TOM4 (18. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Bilder in Naturlicht wären fein.



Wird gemacht sobald es wieder ordentliches naturlicht gibt.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. November 2012)

Och, so ne tiefstehende Vormittags- oder Nachmittagssonne mit Raureif würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (18. November 2012)

Sonne hat es hier das Letzte mal vor über einer Woche gegeben. Seit dem ist nur noch alles grau.


----------



## AngryApe (19. November 2012)

Wird aktuell mal wieder als Rennrad missbraucht


----------



## Al_Borland (19. November 2012)

Ist der Flaschenhalter original auf der Höhe oder hast du den umgesetzt?


----------



## AngryApe (19. November 2012)

Ist original mit dem Hintergedanken, dass man den Rahmen bei Hindernissen besser schultern kann (dafür gibts auch nur eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für Flaschenhalter )


----------



## Al_Borland (19. November 2012)

Nicht ganz blöd.


----------



## daniel1234 (22. November 2012)

So 





oder so


----------



## k.nickl (22. November 2012)

Lieber "oder so". "So" siehts zu sehr nach (Sprint)-Tria Rad aus.


----------



## TOM4 (22. November 2012)

@daniel1234: mir gefällt auch die "oder so" variante besser - wobei ich's auch "so" nehmen würd!
Das rad schaut super aus!


----------



## HanzDampf (22. November 2012)

...oder so!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

...oder auch....oder so!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bikes (23. November 2012)

*Winterrad*
*Rahmen Giant OCR Compact *
*Gabel ITM Visia Carbon/Alu*
*Vorbau XLC*
*Steuerlager BBB*
*Lenker ITM*
*Sattelstütze Ritchey*
*Bremshebel/Schalteinheit Campagnolo Mirage 9fach*
*Bremshebel/Schalteinheit Campagnolo Mirage 3fach*
*Bremskörper Campagnolo Mirage*
*Schaltwerk Campagnolo Mirage*
*Umwerfer Campagnolo Mirage*
*Kurbelsatz 3fach Campagnolo Veloce*
*Laufradsatz Mavic SUP *
*Nabensatz Shimano Dura Ace*


----------



## sochris (24. November 2012)

So, gerade noch beim schön Wetter geniessen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. November 2012)




----------



## AndyMacFly (24. November 2012)

Najo, ich weiss ein  bissle spät mein Antwort als zwischenruf. Die 65km/h schaff ich leider maximal und bergab auf grader Strecke kann ich so im Schnitt 40km/h halten. Igwie hab ich es im meinem ganzen Leben nicht geschafft an einem Rennen teilzunehmen. Sei es an 4x oder ein ewiger Traum tour de france - das ist eines der Dinge die ich sicher im späterem Alter bereuen werde...
Eure Rennräder sind echt geile Teile super leicht - respekt für die Arbeit und das Geld dat drinnen steckt ^^


----------



## F4B1 (24. November 2012)

AndyMacFly schrieb:


> auf grader Strecke kann ich so im Schnitt 40km/h halten.


Wie lang hälst du die 40km/h durch? Alleine?

Mit den Tempo überrundet man bei vielen Amateurrennen das Hauptfeld.
Ich persönlich bin froh wenn ich mit meiner Rennvorbereitung für die ersten Rennen nächstes Jahr einen 30er Schnitt halten kann.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. November 2012)

Er meint sicher keinen Schnitt über die gesamte Runde, sondern über 20s Sprintdauer. 

btw: Ein 30er Schnitt über 50km (Hausrunde, alleine) ist für mich auch einen Feiertag wert.


----------



## F4B1 (24. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Er meint sicher keinen Schnitt über die gesamte Runde, sondern über 20s Sprintdauer.


War auch eher meine Vermutung. Aber man weiss ja nie.

Was den 30er Schnitt betrifft:
Auf 50km pack ich momentan wenn ich Gas gebe 25-27 im Schnitt (also ja, langsam bin ich nicht für reinen Hobbyfahrer). 30er Schnitt anpeilen kann man da glaube ich mal. Zumal ich noch bis mein ich August Zeit hab.
Sorgen um meinen Schnitt mach ich mir eher beim Blick auf die Strecke. Halt eher Kriterium, ca 1km kurze Strecke, bau mittlerweile einmal wöchentlich eine HIT Einheit ein.


----------



## AndyMacFly (24. November 2012)

Ja alleine und die 40 km/h halte ich 30min Sprint dann 35 km/h für 10min ca. dann wieder 40-45 km/h. Bin es gewohnt zu rasen, da ich 6 Jahre lang als Fahrrad Kurier unterweg war.


----------



## AndyMacFly (24. November 2012)

Ajo Bindsteinracer, sehr elegantes & hübsches Focus haste da =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. November 2012)

Danke Danke....


----------



## MrFaker (27. November 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Wie lang hälst du die 40km/h durch? Alleine?
> 
> Mit den Tempo überrundet man bei vielen Amateurrennen das Hauptfeld.
> Ich persönlich bin froh wenn ich mit meiner Rennvorbereitung für die ersten Rennen nächstes Jahr einen 30er Schnitt halten kann.



du hast eine ahnung, welche elite-rennen sollen das denn sein? wir sind anfang des jahres, viele BDR fahrer, KT fahrer, super feld in einem welligen profil einen 43er schnitt gefahren.

bei einem kriterium wirst mit einem 40er streifen allenfalls abgehängt oder kannst am feld lutschen, von überrunden bist da weit entfernt.

wer im alltag 40er schnitt fahren will, braucht dazu eine AVG aufs gewicht 4,8-5,5watt/kg im SCHNITT...*lach*


----------



## k.nickl (27. November 2012)

_Hallo chrisRM6, welcome to the internet. Let AndyMacFly be your guide..._

Bitte weniger Blabla und mehr Fahrrad von allen!


----------



## Al_Borland (27. November 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> _Hallo chrisRM6, welcome to the internet. Let AndyMacFly be your guide..._
> 
> Bitte weniger Blabla und mehr Fahrrad von allen!


----------



## Tobstar23 (28. November 2012)

Dann will ich mal wieder ein Rad zeigen.





Und ja, Specialized mit Cannondale, das funktioniert
Ich such noch ein passendes Vorderrad für kleines Geld. Tipps???


----------



## chem (28. November 2012)

Gefällt dir dein Rad, oder soll es einfach nur funktionieren? Imho ist es einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (28. November 2012)

Gut, dass ich das nicht geschrieben habe.


----------



## Tobstar23 (28. November 2012)

Keine Angst Micha, hättest Du ruhig auch sagen können. Ich bin ja schon groß und hab bereits gelernt, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Bei RaR hat mir auch keiner geglaubt, dass mein Rad das Schönste ist 
 @chem: Ich find's tatsächlich ziemlich geil UND es funktioniert. Dass es nicht den normalen Ansprüchen (vollständige Gruppe, zeitlich passende Teile, etc.) entspricht, ist mir dabei durchaus bewußt. Mein 84er-Shimano600-Bianchi-Rekord910 ist momentan nicht so fotogen, kommt aber auch noch. Was macht es iyho denn besonders schrecklich? Vielleicht haste ja nen Tipp fürs Vorderrad, der das Rad etwas erträglicher machen würde


----------



## chem (28. November 2012)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Was macht es iyho denn besonders schrecklich? Vielleicht haste ja nen Tipp fürs Vorderrad, der das Rad etwas erträglicher machen würde


 Tut mir leid, kein Vorderrad der Welt könnte dieses Rad in meinen Augen erträglich machen. Aber vielleicht macht ja gerade das den Reiz aus? Dir gefällt es und das ist super!


----------



## noam (28. November 2012)

Einmal das WK - Rad:


----------



## noam (28. November 2012)

Renner:



Aber so nicht mehr aktuell. Die Fulcrum Kurbel musste einer RED Kompakt weichen (nutz das Rad eher zur Saisonvorbereitung und langen hügeligen Ausfahrten); LRS wurde gegen einen Mavic Cosmic Carbon getauscht. Clincher sind im Training dann doch einfacher zu händeln; Sattel wurde noch gegen einen SpeedNeedle getauscht. Passt besser zum Hintern.

Leider hab ich keine aktuellen Bilder.



Schlechtwetterrad:



Kommt bei Ausfahrten bei Regenwahrscheinlichkeit >80% zum Einsatz und auf der Rolle. Derzeit mit Rennradlenker auf der Rolle.


----------



## MrFaker (28. November 2012)

k.nickl schrieb:


> _Hallo chrisRM6, welcome to the internet. Let AndyMacFly be your guide..._
> 
> Bitte weniger Blabla und mehr Fahrrad von allen!



mit sicherheit *nicht*, mir reichen meine 17XXXkm..

a.) bringt es nichts, quantität statt qualität im training
b.) habe ich noch etwas besseres zu tun als jeden tag 5h+ auf dem rad      verbringen.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. November 2012)

@chrisRM6: Warum musst du dann gleich wieder deine Jahreskilometer raushängen, wenn sie doch so unwichtig sind? Aber was reg ich mich auf...?

 @noam: Sehr schicke Buden. Mich stört nur eine Sache am Speci: Die Zugdurchführung am Unterrohr. Warum muss der Zug so krumm aus dem Unterrohr kommen, um dann unter dem Innenlager weiterzugehen?

 @Tobstar23: Die Teile passen stilistisch nicht zusammen. Die normale Stütze am Aerorahmen (schwierig, da was Passendes zu finden), der Sattel mit dem gelben Gestell (passt nicht zum Gelb des Rahmens), der Flaschenhalter (zu geschwungen für den geraden Rahmen), der Vorbau (zu wuchtig für den Lenker), die Kettenblätter (schwarz würde besser passen), das flache Vorderrad, das Trispoke-HR (was mit normalen Speichen ab 40mm würde dem wuchtigen Rahmen besser stehen).
Mir gefällt's weitaus besser in dem Setup, wie du's in deinem tour-Album hast. Schwarze Kettenblätter und ein normaler Rennbügel statt dem Zeitfahrgeschwür.
Aber generell ist dein Müsing insich stimmiger aufgebaut.
Sind das eigentlich beides Räder, die von dir gefahren werden? Die Sattelhöhe am C'd sieht ganz anders aus...


----------



## MrFaker (28. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @chrisRM6: Warum musst du dann gleich wieder deine Jahreskilometer raushängen, wenn sie doch so unwichtig sind? Aber was reg ich mich auf...?



du volldepp, wer hat denn oben etwas geschrieben von 

"Bitte weniger Blabla und mehr Fahrrad"? meine antwort darauf hast du ja auch lesen können.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. November 2012)




----------



## k.nickl (28. November 2012)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Und ja, Specialized mit Cannondale, das funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (28. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @noam: Sehr schicke Buden. Mich stört nur eine Sache am Speci: Die Zugdurchführung am Unterrohr. Warum muss der Zug so krumm aus dem Unterrohr kommen, um dann unter dem Innenlager weiterzugehen?


Das muss sich irgend ein Schlaufuchs damals in der Entwicklung bei Speiseeis so ausgedacht haben. Der Sinn dahinter hat sich mir auch noch nicht wirklich erschlossen. Vielleicht erklärt sich durch den Bogen aber die relativ gute Bremswirkung der HR Bremse, die ja unter dem Tretlager verbaut ist.


----------



## Tobstar23 (28. November 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Die Teile passen stilistisch nicht zusammen. Die normale Stütze am Aerorahmen (schwierig, da was Passendes zu finden)


Richtig, ist schwer. Die Suche nach Mike Burrows und Corima ist bei Ebay jedenfalls schon gespeichert,


Al_Borland schrieb:


> der Sattel mit dem gelben Gestell (passt nicht zum Gelb des Rahmens)


Ja, gut, okay, aber dafür ist es ein CODA 900.


Al_Borland schrieb:


> der Flaschenhalter (zu geschwungen für den geraden Rahmen)


Der ist ein Originalteil.


Al_Borland schrieb:


> der Vorbau (zu wuchtig für den Lenker)


Hey, das ist eines der coolsten Frästeile aller Zeiten. Mit dem ist Cipollini schon gefahren,


Al_Borland schrieb:


> die Kettenblätter (schwarz würde besser passen), das flache Vorderrad, das Trispoke-HR (was mit normalen Speichen ab 40mm würde dem wuchtigen Rahmen besser stehen)


Kettenblätter waren erstmal zu teuer, ist halt so bei der Kurbel. Darauf und aufs Vorderrad spar ich ja auch schon (siehe Signatur). Das Trispoke ist aber volle Absicht, ist ja sogar noch mit 7fach-Schraubkranz. Aber halt das aerodynamischste Laufrad aller Zeiten, von der Scheibe abgesehen und da war noch ne Corima-Fourspoke im Paket mit der die Trispoke finanziert wurde.


Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mir gefällt's weitaus besser in dem Setup, wie du's in deinem tour-Album hast. Schwarze Kettenblätter und ein normaler Rennbügel statt dem Zeitfahrgeschwür.


Ist Dir in dem Setup der Spacerturm unterm Vorbau nicht aufgefallen? War auch 1 1/8"-Vorbau mit Hülse auf der 1"-Gabel. Ging gar nicht Das Zeitfahrgeschwür ist auch aus Alu und genauso flächig gefertigt wie der Rahmen. Ich muss mal bessere Fotos ins Album stellen


Al_Borland schrieb:


> Aber generell ist dein Müsing in sich stimmiger aufgebaut.
> Sind das eigentlich beides Räder, die von dir gefahren werden? Die Sattelhöhe am C'd sieht ganz anders aus...


Das Müsing gehört meiner Freundin. War ein Schnapper bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen. Ist quasi neu und ein zwei Rahmengrößen kleiner als eins das mir passen würde. Zeitfahrrahmen hab ich aber gern was kleiner, sitz dann in der Haltung besser. Ich fahr dann noch das Bianchi in meinem Album. Das steht aber grad aufm Dachboden, weil da die fehlenden 600er-Naben, -Stütze und -Vorbau reinkommen. Mit dem Cannondale erschreck ich nur Carbon-Triathleten mit der Material-statt-Training-Philosophie Wobei es rein funktionell jetzt auch nicht mehr viel besser geht


----------



## Al_Borland (28. November 2012)

Chinelli Alter ist mir durchaus ein Begriff. Weißte, wie gut die gerade bei den Amis gehandelt werden? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Cinelli...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Kannste dir n halbes Rad von kaufen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (28. November 2012)

Dacht ich mir, dass Du den kennst, wollt seine Schönheit nur nochmal betonen
Aber wenn man DEN PREIS sieht... Und so'n Pinup hab ich auch dazu, sogar NIB. Wär ne Überlegung wert, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den für 20 bei Ebay geschossen hab. Aber ich find ihn halt so geil... Ach ja, das Leben ist schwer.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. November 2012)

Musst halt auch bei den Amis inserieren. Hier zulande gibt's den halt öfter als drüben. Die sind ja extrem aufm Retrotrip, die ganzen Amihipster.


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> du volldepp, wer hat denn oben etwas geschrieben von
> 
> "Bitte weniger Blabla und mehr Fahrrad"? meine antwort darauf hast du ja auch lesen können.



Moin,

Bleib mal locker hier! Persönliche Beleidigungen sind hier im Forum völlig unangemessen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## DerDuke83 (29. November 2012)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


>


 
Keine Ahnung wieso aber irgend wie finde ich Focus Räder ziemlich cool.
Meines habe ich eigentlich nur aus rationalen Gesichtspunkten gekauft.
Aber mittlerweile springt da auch optisch für mich der Funke immer mehr über.
Unheimlich..... 



noam schrieb:


> Einmal das WK - Rad:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241669


 
Geil!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. November 2012)




----------



## Pyromanix (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum. Mein aktuelles Projekt ist abgeschlossen. ein Koga Miyata GentsRacer CarboLite von 1991 . 
Das Rad befindet sich nahezu im originalen Zustand. Sattelstütze, Pedale und Schnellspanner wurden aus Gewichtsgünden gegen leichtere ausgetauscht.

Gruß Pyromanix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (5. Dezember 2012)

die Schnellspanner passen gar nicht... da wären mir aus Originalitätsgründen die paar Gramm völlig egal...

... ansonsten sehr schick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyromanix (5. Dezember 2012)

ja das stimmt, die Schnellspanner sind Geschmackssache, aber konnte damit 150 gramm einsparen (die originalen waren totale Stahlschweine), ist ja auch Sportgerät.Danke für das gute Feedback.


----------



## HanzDampf (5. Dezember 2012)

...schön vorsichtig damit umgehen - das sind die ersten Carbonversuche und die Rahmen sind inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen. Leider brechen die Carbonstangen in den Nuffen gerne mal - wie damals bei mir


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Dezember 2012)

Meinst du generell oder bei dem Koga?

Schick jedenfalls.


----------



## DaKe (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann man diesen Fred nicht bis zum Frühjahr einfrieren ? Ich mag die schönen Rennräder nicht sehen wollen bei dem Wetter.

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Dezember 2012)

Mein Rad traue ich mich auch nicht mehr zu nutzen. Ich habs schon komplett zerlegt, geputzt und wieder neu zusammengesetzt. Nu hängt's an der Wand und hält Winterschlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

Meine bekommen auch nur bei schönem Wetter Auslauf!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Dezember 2012)

Cool...ne Rennrad Galerie? eben entdeckt


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Dezember 2012)

Sattel tut aua! Und das Goldkettchen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Dezember 2012)

Sattel war noch auffem Montageständer montiert...da sah noch alles gut aus  - ist grad fertig geworden und aus Resten zusammengestückelt. War noch nie draußen....

Goldkettchen hab ich an jedem Radel ....das muss so


----------



## HanzDampf (6. Dezember 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Meinst du generell oder bei dem Koga?
> 
> Schick jedenfalls.



Generell, ich hatte ein Specialized allez Carbon das einfach so im Wiegetritt zerbrach





















Spätere Recherchen ergaben das viele gemuffte Carbonrahmen aus dieser Zeit das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. - Carbon altert eben und die Klebeverbindungen waren damals nicht die besten. Auch die Alu bzw. Titanmuffen waren oftmal zu dünn ausgelegt...

Mein Rahmen ist aber schon vor....7 oder 8 Jahren zerbrochen...


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Klebung ist doch 1a, es haftet ja noch ne Lage Carbon an der Alumuffe. Nur das Laminat ist halt mistig, dass es auf die Art und die Größe der Klebung ist mistig 

Wobei bescheidene Qualität des Laminates bei neuen Rahmen auch vorkommt.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur von meinem zweiten Rennrad berichten. Das ist ein Giant Cadex CFR-1 in RH63 gewesen (viel zu groß für mich). Ich hab's 2007 für 200 EUR ersteigert und neu aufgebaut. Das Teil wurde irgendwann Anfang der 90er gebaut, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Jedenfalls tut das Rad bei einem Freund noch immer völlig klaglos seinen Dienst. Und das bei mit Alumuffen verklebtem Carbongeröhr.


----------



## neubicolt (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein Caad 9...





Gruß


----------



## BontragerTom (11. Dezember 2012)

Hast du Angst das es ungewollt wegfährt oder warum ist das Rad abgeschlossen?

Für ein gutes Bild darf der Hintergrund gerne ruhiger gewählt werden und 
2ter FH würde dem Rad auch noch gut zu Gesicht stehen...


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, aber die Kurbel finde ich schrecklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (11. Dezember 2012)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Hast du Angst das es ungewollt wegfährt oder warum ist das Rad abgeschlossen?



Alle meine Räder sind in der Garage angeschlossen...nicht zu unrecht bei den Einbruchszahlen in Hamburg und Umgebung. 

 @Al_Borland: Hab das Rad mit 105er dreifach bekommen. Da es nur nen Trainingsrad ist spielt das momentan keine große Rolle. Ggf. kommt ma ne zweichfach Ultegra, muss aber nicht.

Gruß


----------



## HanzDampf (11. Dezember 2012)

...meine Hausrat verlangt sogar das ich meine Räder anschließe wenn ich länger als 48h nicht zuHause bin...


----------



## jaja (11. Dezember 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Alle meine Räder sind in der Garage angeschlossen...nicht zu unrecht bei den Einbruchszahlen in Hamburg und Umgebung.



das wegtragen des rades verhindert diese art der anschließung aber auch nicht gerade, da kannst du es auch gleich sein lassen.


----------



## darkdog (13. Dezember 2012)

So neuer Rahmen ist da 
Ist Gr. S Gewicht mit Innenlager/Steuersatz  kommt Sram Red drauf und Dura Ace Laufräder von meinem alten Rad


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil ! Den hätte ich auch gerne ! Biite schnell aufbauen.


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (14. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## cmp (14. Dezember 2012)

ich trag auch mal meinen teil dazu bei:


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Dezember 2012)

Schön schlicht schwarz. Gefällt mir. Zweiter FH wäre fein.


----------



## LF-X (15. Dezember 2012)

Oh man! Das hat mich gerade einige Sekunden gekostet, bis FH nicht Fensterheber war.... Die Weihnachtsfeier hat noch auswirkungen. 

Aber in der Tat ein nettes Stevens. Sieht angenehm unauffälig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Oh man! Das hat mich gerade einige Sekunden gekostet, bis FH nicht Fensterheber war.... Die Weihnachtsfeier hat noch auswirkungen.
> 
> Aber in der Tat ein nettes Stevens. Sieht angenehm unauffälig aus.


----------



## kaicremer (16. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch meins. Ein Radon Stahlrahmen by Agrest


----------



## kaicremer (16. Dezember 2012)

Noch eins


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Dezember 2012)

Bitte keinen Verkaufsthread draus machen. Der Bikemarkt ist gut genug frequentiert.


----------



## darkdog (17. Dezember 2012)

So Rad ist fertig wollte doch nicht mehr länger warten 



5,9 kg




6,05 kg


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2012)

6,05 version ist sehr super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (17. Dezember 2012)

5,9: +1!
Pedale?


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Dezember 2012)

Flaschenhalter? Compi? Satteltasche? Zack - sind wir bei 7kg.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2012)

Satteltasche...wohl zuviel Glühwein intus ?!


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Satteltasche...wohl zuviel Glühwein intus ?!


Gutes stichwort - wo gebt ihr ohne satteltasche euren ersatzschlauch, patrone, reifenheber usw... hin? Ich bin nämlcih eigentlich mit der "cleanen" optik sehr zufireden!


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Dezember 2012)

Tja, wenn die Trikottaschen es nicht hergeben, dann muss der Kram gezwungenermaßen in ein Herrentäschchen. Ich habe in meinem Topeak Pro Pack Micro einen Schlauch, Reifenheber und einen 10er. Der Rest (Pumpe, Multitool, Tempos, Handy, EC-Karte, Ausweis, Riegel) sind im Trikot. Die Tasche ist einigermaßen schick und stört mich wenig. Wem sowas noch zu viel ist, der kann auch ne Conti-Schlauchtasche unter den Sattel tüddeln.
  @san_andreas: Bist du einer Derjenigen, die ihre Kollegen um Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug bitten oder das Privattaxi rufen, wenn sie mal ne Panne haben?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2012)

Nee, Quatsch, nur aufs Foto kommen die nicht !


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Dezember 2012)

Und ich wollte schon lospoltern. 
Jo mei. Satteltäschchen gehört halt dazu. Alles andere ist realitätsfremd oder gehört nicht auf die Straße.


----------



## k.nickl (17. Dezember 2012)

Oh  Grundsatzdiskussion!
Meine Topeak Rocket Carbon Pumpe hängt am Rahmen (und kaschiert einen unschönen Kratzer (Danke an jmd. anderen)), Reifenheber mit Flickzeug in die Trikottasche. Dazu ein AV->SV Adapter. Minitool CBM10 nur wenn neue Teile ans Rad kamen und evtl. eingestellt werden müssen. Kollegen: nein. Taxi: ja, 1x  (weil ich noch keines der oben genannten Dinge hatte)


----------



## TOM4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ok - dann schraub ich meine satteltasche auch wieder aufs neue rad


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt doch auch wirklich gut aussehende Satteltaschen.
Ohne trau ich mich auch nicht auf Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (17. Dezember 2012)

Die kleine Tasche von Continental stört wirklich nicht so sehr. Da passt dann noch gerade so die CO2 Pumpe und ein 4mm Schlüssel rein. Kartuschen hängen am BBB Halter unter dem Flaschenhalter. Minimalausrüstung um weitere Strecken zu fahren ohne mal 30 km Schieben zu müssen .


----------



## BontragerTom (18. Dezember 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Und ich wollte schon lospoltern.
> Jo mei. Satteltäschchen gehört halt dazu. Alles andere ist realitätsfremd oder gehört nicht auf die Straße.



Na Ja, bei mir passt alles ins Trikot. 
Isch 'abe gar kein Satteltäschen.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Dezember 2012)

Du Glücklicher. Das würde bei mir nie und nimmer passen bzw. dazu führen, dass mir das Trikot in den Kniekehlen hängt.


----------



## steffan74 (18. Dezember 2012)

moin, 

ich pack auch gerne schlauch, multitool und consorten in eine alte trinkflasche, der ich zuvor den kopf abgeschnitten habe...

hab dann halt nur eine trinkflasche mit wasser dabei, reicht mir idR aber (den kaffee gibts sowieso am kiosk meines vetrauens...)

gruss
steffan


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Dezember 2012)

Auch ne Lösung.


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Dezember 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... bzw. dazu führen, dass mir das Trikot in den Kniekehlen hängt.



würde mir bezüglich der Trikotqualität zu denken geben

ich bekomm auch ohne weiteres Regenjacke, Schlauch, Minitool, Pumpe, Tel. und Notgroschen inkl. Jobticket in meinen drei Trikotaschen verstaut...


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Dezember 2012)

Das war natürlich übertrieben. Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn so viel Kram in den Trikottaschen rumwuselt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. Dezember 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hier mein Caad 9...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoffe du behandelst die olle cathi so wie sichs gehört (;
viel spass mit dem heizkörper

achjah hab noch nen schwarzen passenden c'dale-satte lhier gefunden (falls du intresse hast > private nachrticht)


----------



## pistensau3000 (28. Dezember 2012)

ich für meinen Teil bleib beim Stahl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (30. Dezember 2012)

Fuhrparkerweiterung: Radon Spire 7.0 S.E.





Jemand Vorschläge für dezente Flaschenhalter, möglichst keine Massenware?


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Dezember 2012)

Keine Massenware? Wo fängt Massenware für dich an?
Wie wär's mit Arundel Mandible?

Das Rad gefällt mir. Nur die Labels der Cosmics sind entschieden zu laut für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## schobybo (30. Dezember 2012)

Massenware wäre z.B. Elite, BBB etc. - die Arundel wären schon mal eine Option. Danke dafür 
Entlabeln des LRS steht bereits zur Diskussion, das werde ich mal mit Photoshop simulieren.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte eher an sowas (Mal schnell quick&dirty):


----------



## schobybo (30. Dezember 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an sowas (Mal schnell quick&dirty):


Oooh, das sieht auch interessant aus und hat was


----------



## Alpenbiker-BaWü (31. Dezember 2012)

Mein Renner...

Centurion MegaDrive mit Sram Red und C50 LRS, 6,65Kg Gesamtgewicht














Grüße

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Gruppenausfahrt:


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Januar 2013)

das rosane und das mattschwarze sehen beide super aus! - hoffe das outfit des fahrers/fahrerin passen dazu!


----------



## k.nickl (1. Januar 2013)

Eine rosa Tutu zum Beispiel?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> das rosane und das mattschwarze sehen beide super aus! - hoffe das outfit des fahrers/fahrerin passen dazu!



Ein mattes Rad war gar nicht dabei und die Fahrerin des Pinkfarbenen war auch passend dazu gekleidet.


----------



## evo1 (2. Januar 2013)

Hier mal noch die 2 meiner Frau

Das Giant habe ich ihr dieses Jahr erst aufgebaut. Damit ist sie super zufrieden obwohl sie schon nach neuen Laufrädern schreit.


----------



## blatsche61 (2. Januar 2013)

?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Januar 2013)

Zweiter FH und noch ein paar vernünftige Fotos wären toll.


----------



## blatsche61 (2. Januar 2013)

?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Januar 2013)

Klickstu Bild in Fotoalbum, klickstu auf "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" und wählstu "BBCode (Forum), 1024 px". Dann kopierst du den kompletten Code und fügst ihn in deinen Beitrag an der Stelle im Text ein, wo das bild erscheinen soll. Das sieht dann so aus:

[ url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1282622][ img]http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/18/6k/186kgt8u8am1/large_L1020109.JPG?0[ /img][ /url] (ohne Leerzeichen)

Und so das Ergebnis:




Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich noch die optische Unverträglichkeit des Vorbaus bemängeln.


----------



## blatsche61 (2. Januar 2013)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blatsche61 (2. Januar 2013)

?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

In Leinfelden-Echterdingen kann man scheinbar nur Fragezeichen!


----------



## blatsche61 (4. Januar 2013)

Hab nur meine Beiträge gelöscht,war das falsche Forum.mfg joerg


----------



## towatai (4. Januar 2013)

Hatte ich meins hier schon gezeigt?





Keine Sprüche wegen dem Lenker.. Seit meiner Schulter-OP vertrag ich Rennlenker nicht mehr gut.


----------



## Northern lite (4. Januar 2013)

Die Gabel paßt so gar nicht zum Rad


----------



## danielbaumann (6. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Focus Izalco Team 1.0 (2011). Obwohl es fast genauso von der  Stange kam, bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden damit. Hab aber leider keine  bessere Kamera..


----------



## ReneM (6. Januar 2013)

danielbaumann schrieb:


> Hab aber leider keine  bessere Kamera..



Macht nix, aber kannst du das Bild mal noch etwas größer posten? Ich kann nix erkennen


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Januar 2013)

Mit Thumbnails geb ich mich auch nicht ab. Bitte mindestens in doppelter Größe!!!


----------



## danielbaumann (6. Januar 2013)

scheint wohl ein 'Bild-von-imageshack-in-Forum-einbinden'-Problem zu sein: http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7480/izalco.jpg

Wie gesagt, Kamera ist mies, da bringt 'groesser' auch nicht mehr viel.. ich schau naechste Woche mal nach einer besseren Kamera..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (6. Januar 2013)

danielbaumann schrieb:


> scheint wohl ein 'Bild-von-imageshack-in-Forum-einbinden'-Problem zu sein: http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7480/izalco.jpg
> 
> Wie gesagt, Kamera ist mies, da bringt 'groesser' auch nicht mehr viel.. ich schau naechste Woche mal nach einer besseren Kamera..



Ich denke du hast die Postings nicht verstanden. Also versuch ich es mal dir zu erklären.

Du sollst dein Bild bitte etwas kleiner machen da die Fototapete dort oben viel zu groß ist.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mit Thumbnails geb ich mich auch nicht ab. Bitte mindestens in doppelter Größe!!!



Auf dem Ipad hab ich vorhin noch gedacht was Ihr Euch so anstellt. Jetzt weiß ich warum!


----------



## ReneM (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf dem Ipad hab ich vorhin noch gedacht was Ihr Euch so anstellt. Jetzt weiß ich warum!


----------



## Juergenl. (6. Januar 2013)

das nicht ganz reinrassige Rennrad meiner Süßen  So sah es jedenfalls aus, wurde einiges verändert... Sattel, Griffe, Kurbel... IMG290.jpg


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Januar 2013)

entlabelter laufradsatz...


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Januar 2013)

Sehr schick. Da passt sogar die Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. Januar 2013)

rein optisch wäre ne schwarze gruppe incl. kurbel meiner meinung nach schicker... da es nur eins der rennräder ist, is's mir aber egal


----------



## neubicolt (8. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hier mein Caad 9...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P.S.: Das Rad steht zum Verkauf...habe ein Angebot bekommen bei dem ich definitiv zuschlagen musste ...

Bei interesse bitte PM, ggf. auch in Einzelteilen abzugeben.

Gruß


----------



## neubicolt (10. Januar 2013)

Mein Geschenk für meine Freundin zum 30igsten ...komplett selbst aufgebaut. Pedalen + Flaschenhalter sind schon unterwegs...


----------



## corfrimor (10. Januar 2013)

Ist das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für sie? 

Nein, im Ernst: Schönes Geschenk!


----------



## neubicolt (10. Januar 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ist das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für sie?
> 
> Nein, im Ernst: Schönes Geschenk!



Sie hat oft genug gesagt dass sie sich irgendwann eins kaufen will. Auf der Party hat sie es dann nach dem Klinken putzen vor 50 Leuten überreicht bekommen. Sie wusste von nix 

Gefreut hat sie sich


----------



## corfrimor (10. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Sie hat oft genug gesagt dass sie sich irgendwann eins kaufen will. Auf der Party hat sie es dann nach dem Klinken putzen vor 50 Leuten überreicht bekommen. Sie wusste von nix



Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. Gibt 'ne Menge credits 



neubicolt schrieb:


> Gefreut hat sie sich



Glaub' ich gerne


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. Januar 2013)

sau starkes geschenk! 
hoffe sie wird dann auch regelm. mit dir unterwegs sein!
aber wenn sie eh schon mit nem renner geliebäugelt hat.


----------



## gorgo (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## k.nickl (12. Januar 2013)

Abgesehen vom Sattel sehr sehr schick!
Was für ein Lenkerband wurde verwickelt?


----------



## gorgo (12. Januar 2013)

Danke.....ich find den Turbo halt am bequemsten 
Lenkerband is von Lizard Skins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (13. Januar 2013)

Turbo. Den hatte ich in den 90ern am MTB. Konnte mich damls wie heute nicht mit dem anfreunden. Hab den Turbo 1980 aus Nostalgiegründen besorgt. Der musste nach 100 km vom Rad. Passt nicht an meinen Hintern. Aber deiner scheint ja die moderne Version zu sein.

Aber Simplon gefällt mir praktisch immer. Sehr schickes Rad.


----------



## MrFaker (13. Januar 2013)

alt.


----------



## neubicolt (13. Januar 2013)

Meine neues Wettkampf- und Trainingsrad für 2013...

Stevens Ventoux
Ultegra 6700 Gruppe
Sram Red Kurbel 53/39
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Easton EC 70 Sattelstütze

FH in Arbeit 

Gewicht inkl. Look Keo2Max ca. 7,3kg in RH 58


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Januar 2013)

c'dale ist hammer.
das stevens gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut!


----------



## BontragerTom (14. Januar 2013)

LF-X schrieb:


> Turbo. .... Aber deiner scheint ja die moderne Version zu sein.



müsste ein Turbo Trimatic sein.


----------



## MrFaker (15. Januar 2013)

so fertig, 7,19kg


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Januar 2013)

Nanu? Keine Wattmessung? 
Ich geb's ungerne zu, aber bis auf das hässliche große Blatt ein sehr schönes Beik.

Ach, und ich würde den FH am Sattelrohr noch richtig rum montieren.


----------



## k.nickl (15. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ach, und ich würde den FH am Sattelrohr noch richtig rum montieren.


Der FH kann das und soll das!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Januar 2013)

Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Januar 2013)

Also ich find auch, dass der Flaschenhalter falschrum besser aussieht. Verleiht dem ganzen Gefährt eine gewisse Dynamik


----------



## MrFaker (15. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Nanu? Keine Wattmessung?
> Ich geb's ungerne zu, aber bis auf das hässliche große Blatt ein sehr schönes Beik.
> 
> Ach, und ich würde den FH am Sattelrohr noch richtig rum montieren.



ich bin letztens gestürzt und hab mir dabei alles kaputt gefahren, da es bei kriterien öfter "wild" zugeht verzichte ich an dem rad darauf, im kriterium kannst damit eh nicht viel anfangen.

bekam mehr oder weniger alles sehr günstig "low-budget" rad, daher muss ich erstmal mit dem blatt auskommen.

Sitzrohrflaschenhalter habe ich wohl verdreht montiert als ich gestern nacht um 2 noch den umwerfer verschieben musste, habe es aber vorhin auch gesehen (vor euch) siehe:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?184819-Die-FOCUS-Galerie&p=4195420#post4195420


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Januar 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ... Sitzrohrflaschenhalter habe ich wohl verdreht montiert als ich gestern nacht um 2 noch den umwerfer verschieben musste, habe es aber vorhin auch gesehen (vor euch) siehe:
> 
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?184819-Die-FOCUS-Galerie&p=4195420#post4195420


Das schützt dich nicht vor der Schmach, die dir nun widerfährt. 

Nein, wie gesagt - schickes Rad. Und nun mal Butter bei die Fische: Merkt man das gute Kilo (6,3 zu 7,2kg, IIRC?) auf der Straße? Mal von den Fahreigenschaften abgesehen.


----------



## MrFaker (15. Januar 2013)

nein merkt man nicht, das modell hat übrigens bei meinen kollegen letztes jahr 41 siege in 68 rennen rausgefahren, kann nicht so schlecht sein.

berghoch noch nicht auf zeit gefahren, da wird man das 1kg schon messen können. ich schätze am hausberg sind es 6-8sek (5,5km)


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (16. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein wahnsinng großes Kettenblatt, wieviel Zähne hat das?


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Januar 2013)

Sieht nach klassischen 52 oder 53 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidewitzka (16. Januar 2013)

mal ne doofe Frage, wie fügt man denn hier ein Foto ein???????


----------



## MrFaker (16. Januar 2013)

Miss.Starbucks schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein wahnsinng großes Kettenblatt, wieviel Zähne hat das?



ist nur ein 53er, ich habe mit einem 50er nur schlechte erfahrungen gesammelt auf leicht abfallenden straßen im rennen wurde ich ständig im feld durchgereicht und musste ständig meine position wieder auffahren. mit 53/11 geht einfach ein deutliches stück mehr.


----------



## gorgo (17. Januar 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> müsste ein Turbo Trimatic sein.



Ist ein Turbomatic Team Edition


----------



## norbert l (17. Januar 2013)

http://


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2013)

Ziemlich große Badewanne...


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

Heidewitzka schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage, wie fügt man denn hier ein Foto ein???????



Ins Album hochladen:Ins Album Hochladen. Bild URL vom Photo kopieren. Dann auf Grafik Einfügen gehen und die URL reinkopieren

BTW schönes Rad


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2013)

Geht noch einfacher. Foto im Fotoalbum anklicken, auf den Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken, BBCode 1024Px kopieren und in den Forenbeitrag einfügen, wo das Foto erscheinen soll.
Der Code sieht dann so aus:
[ url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1284099][ img]http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/9p/kg/9pkgiicxz6if/large_neuszuHause.jpg?0[/img][/url] (natürlich ohne Leerzeichen)

Und so das Ergebnis:


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Hm, der Micha ist mir mit dem Bild zuvorgekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2013)

norbert l schrieb:


> http://



Sehr schön !

Kannst du mal eine Partliste posten ?


----------



## norbert l (17. Januar 2013)

jau, das meiste ist selber gebastelt, zb: rahmensattelkombi, lenkervorbaukombi, laufräder, bremsen, umwerferkäfig. der rest sind fremdteile. geht einfach in mein fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (18. Januar 2013)

Wow, top !

Dein Fully-Projekt sieht aber auch interessant aus, hat's gehalten ?


----------



## norbert l (18. Januar 2013)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Wow, top !
> 
> Dein Fully-Projekt sieht aber auch interessant aus, hat's gehalten ?


 das fully geht gut, ist aber im tretlager zu weich. unten, die kleine wippe, müßte massiger sein. man lernt halt erst beim bauen.


----------



## BontragerTom (19. Januar 2013)

mal etwas größer...





Aktuelles Update für die neue Saison.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2013)

Oh verdammt ist das gut.
Was für Laufräder sind das?


----------



## BontragerTom (19. Januar 2013)

Danke!
Sind abgelabelte Mavic Open Pro mit schwarzen 105er Naben.


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Januar 2013)

Mein BMC habe ich ja vor einem Jahr zusammengebaut und zur Feier habe ich ein bißchen sinnloses Optiktuning betrieben.

Dazu habe ich meine Novatecnaben ausgebeint und eloxieren lassen. Der selbergedrehte Schaltwerksbolzen ist ja schon von Anfang blau eloxiert.











Bin noch unentschlossen ob ich blaue Kettenblattschrauben und Sattelklemmeverbauen soll.


----------



## bene94 (20. Januar 2013)




----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> ... Bin noch unentschlossen ob ich blaue Kettenblattschrauben und Sattelklemmeverbauen soll.



Blaue Kettenblattschrauben würde ich sein lassen. Die wären genau am Übergang von Blau zu Weiß. Da macht sich in meinen Augen was komplett Schwarzes besser.

Aber wie das mit dem weißen Logo, das beim Eloxieren schwarz wurde, funktioniert, das ist bestimmt ne eigene Rubrik für Galileo Mystery.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sind abgelabelte Mavic Open Pro mit schwarzen 105er Naben.



Sieht Super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (20. Januar 2013)

So hier mein neues Schätzchen nochmal in freier Wildbahn ...bin bisher schwer begeistert. Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze möchte ich noch Gruppenrein wechseln demnächst, denke da an Ritchey WCS, aber nur der Optik wegen 





Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2013)

Schicke Lackierung. Die kaschiert schön die großen Rohrquerschnitte von Steuer- und Unterrohr.


----------



## MrFaker (20. Januar 2013)

@styfen

sieht super aus, mach aber die grünen decals am P2M weg (komplett ohne) 

ps: vision sponsor?


----------



## neubicolt (20. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schicke Lackierung. Die kaschiert schön die großen Rohrquerschnitte von Steuer- und Unterrohr.



Die Lackierung ist sicherlich wie immer Geschmackssache, mir gefällt sie sehr gut ...der Rahmen ist wunderbar steif, toll verarbeitet und mit schmaler Carbonstütze trotzdem sehr komfortabel. Hat Stevens gut gelöst...einzig die Ksyrium's könnten im Antritt ein wenig steifer sein, außerdem sind sie recht anfällig bei Seitenwind. Als Trainings-LRS reichen sie aber locker.

Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist sicherlich wie immer Geschmackssache, mir gefällt sie sehr gut


Nur, falls das nicht rübergekommen ist: Mir auch.


----------



## bene94 (21. Januar 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> @styfen
> 
> sieht super aus, mach aber die grünen decals am P2M weg (komplett ohne)
> 
> ps: vision sponsor?


 
Danke, Decals sind jetzt ab. 

Nein, BH ist Sponsor und die haben einfach Vision verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (21. Januar 2013)

Stevens sieht aus wie eine Gazelle!  (abgesehen vom SRAM / Shimano Mix) 
BH kommt auch sehr gut rüber. Bei Sponsoren kommt jedoch die Individualisierung log. etwas kürzer.


----------



## neubicolt (21. Januar 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Stevens sieht aus wie eine Gazelle!  (abgesehen vom SRAM / Shimano Mix)



Ne passende Ultegra Kurbel hätte ich noch, finde nur keine objektiven Gründe die Red Kurbel dafür rauszuwerfen


----------



## hexxagon (21. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Ne passende Ultegra Kurbel hätte ich noch, finde nur keine objektiven Gründe die Red Kurbel dafür rauszuwerfen



Gibt es auch nicht, dieses Gequatsche immer wegen Sram / Shimano Mix. Die Ultregra ist einfach nur häßlich. Die Red ist leicht und schön. Wenn es stört könnte man sie noch ablabeln und die Kettenblätter gegen schönere tauschen.


----------



## bene94 (22. Januar 2013)

Möchte es ohne Grün nochmal kurz posten, nachdem ich 10min Klebereste abgemacht habe.


----------



## Henndrixx (22. Januar 2013)

Keinkellershitwetterbild...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (22. Januar 2013)

Auch mal ein Update meines Renners. Neu sind:
Gabel Storck Stiletto Race SL
Sattelstütze Storck Carbon 185
Schaltwerk Athena schwarz
Sattel Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Laufräder Veltec Speed AL mit SRC Skewers Titan/Carbon Spannern





Das Bild wurde "zwischen den Jahren" gemacht. Die erste Tour mit den Laufrädern war bei 11 Grad und Sonne satt 


MfG
Frank


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2013)

*RRRRRRR*


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (22. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Januar 2013)

ich häng mal mein schlechtwetterbike rein...


----------



## MrFaker (23. Januar 2013)

bene94 schrieb:


> Möchte es ohne Grün nochmal kurz posten, nachdem ich 10min Klebereste abgemacht habe.



perfekt 

WD40 hättet deine arbeit in 10sek gelöst, oder direkt abrollen/abrubbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (23. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Habe Brennsprit verwendet. Die Klebereste waren wirklich sehr hartnäckig.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (23. Januar 2013)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich empfand den grünen Ring als einen dezenten, ansprechenden Blickfang.
Ansonsten natürlich ein tolles Rad.

MfG
Frank


----------



## pgs (24. Januar 2013)

Mein Straßenrad


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## k.nickl (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr dezent! Wie fährt sich die Rival?


----------



## neubicolt (24. Januar 2013)

Oh ja, schönens, schlichtes Rad ...und toll in Szene gesetzt!

Gruß


----------



## pgs (24. Januar 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Sehr dezent! Wie fährt sich die Rival?



Das ist eine Mischung aus Rival und Force, die ich abgelabelt habe. Ich glaube der Bremshebel ist Force, Schaltwerk ist Rival, Bremsen sind Rival und Umwerfer ist Force.

Fahren tut sich's perfekt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Das Schaltgefühl ist hart, auf den Punkt, "knochentrocken", wo es bei Shimano dann eher als smooth und gleitend zu beschreiben wäre. Bremsen sind großartig, 75 km/h runterbremsen macht keine Angst.

mfg, pgs


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> Auch mal ein Update meines Renners. Neu sind:
> Gabel Storck Stiletto Race SL
> Sattelstütze Storck Carbon 185
> Schaltwerk Athena schwarz
> ...



Ich sag nur ein Wort: Sehr geil!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Das ist eine Mischung aus Rival und Force, die ich abgelabelt habe. Ich glaube der Bremshebel ist Force, Schaltwerk ist Rival, Bremsen sind Rival und Umwerfer ist Force.
> 
> Fahren tut sich's perfekt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Das Schaltgefühl ist hart, auf den Punkt, "knochentrocken", wo es bei Shimano dann eher als smooth und gleitend zu beschreiben wäre. Bremsen sind großartig, 75 km/h runterbremsen macht keine Angst.
> 
> mfg, pgs



Das Schaltverhalten kann ich so vollkommen bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pgs (24. Januar 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Das ist eine Mischung aus Rival und Force, die ich abgelabelt habe. Ich glaube der Bremshebel ist Force, Schaltwerk ist Rival, Bremsen sind Rival und Umwerfer ist Force.
> 
> Fahren tut sich's perfekt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Das Schaltgefühl ist hart, auf den Punkt, "knochentrocken", wo es bei Shimano dann eher als smooth und gleitend zu beschreiben wäre. Bremsen sind großartig, 75 km/h runterbremsen macht keine Angst.
> 
> mfg, pgs



Kann auch sein, dass das Schaltwerk Force ist... ich weiß es nicht mehr.

mfg, pgs


----------



## BontragerTom (24. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sag nur ein Wort: Sehr geil!



sind aber zwei worte...


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2013)

Ich plane auf lange Sicht auch den Aufbau eines Rennrades. Es geht wohl in die Richtung Specialized Tarmac oder Venge. Beide liegen mir gut und machen mir viel Spaß.
Meine Frage dreht sich um die Schaltung...für mich ist Rennrad immer noch gleichbedeutend mit Campa. Kann mir jemand halbwegs objektiv Sram und Campa vergleichen, schließlich bedeutet die Italienerin ja immer einen gewissen Aufschlag.
Die Red und die Force bin ich schon längergefahren und war auch begeistert. Bei Campa war das halt bisher nicht möglich.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> sind aber zwei worte...



Schon klar, war frei nach einem ehemaligen Fußballprofi!


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich plane auf lange Sicht auch den Aufbau eines Rennrades. Es geht wohl in die Richtung Specialized Tarmac oder Venge. Beide liegen mir gut und machen mir viel Spaß...


Nichts ist unförmiger, als ein Venge! 







san_andreas schrieb:


> ... Meine Frage dreht sich um die Schaltung...für mich ist Rennrad immer noch gleichbedeutend mit Campa. Kann mir jemand halbwegs objektiv Sram und Campa vergleichen, schließlich bedeutet die Italienerin ja immer einen gewissen Aufschlag.
> Die Red und die Force bin ich schon längergefahren und war auch begeistert. Bei Campa war das halt bisher nicht möglich.


Naja, was willste hören? SRAM Red lässt sich vergleichen mit Campa Record. Schaltlogik ist unterschiedlich, da Campa einen Daumenhebel hat. "Knackig schalten" schreiben sich beide Hersteller auf die Fahnen.


----------



## noam (24. Januar 2013)

funktional gibts wenig Unterschiede außer der Mechanik unter den vergleichbaren Gruppen von SRAM und Campa

den Daumenhebel muss man mögen. Ich hasse ihn. Entweder hab ich zu wurstige Finger oder der Hebel ist für meine Handhaltung falsch positioniert.

Campa ist halt mehr BlingBling und SRAM ist eher technisiert. Ich find beide optisch schick und würde die Auswahl nach Rahmenoptik treffen, wenn mir beide passen würden. Venge und SRAM Red würden find ich richtig gut zusammenpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2013)

@Al_Borland: in meiner Größe (56cm) schaut das Venge schon noch gut aus, finde ich zumindest.
Alternativ finde ich auch die Colnago-Rahmen sehr schön, da kriege ich aber nicht die Konditionen wie bei S.

Zur Schalte: da wollte ich einfach mal hören, was Vielfahrer sagen, die den Vergleich haben. Bißchen im Laden rumdrücken oder mal kurz testfahren, ist da wenig aussagekräftig. Der Hinweis von Noam z.B. ist sehr brauchbar.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die Schaltlogik der Double Taps sehr anstrengend. Wenn man aber zum erste Mal auf ein Rennrad steigt, dann könnte das anders aussehen. "Vorgeschädigte", die schon mal Shimano oder Campa in den Händen hatten, tun sich nach meiner Erfahrung etwas schwer bei der Umstellung.


----------



## bene94 (24. Januar 2013)

Meine Reise ging von Shimano Ultegra zu Campa Record, weiter über Sram Force/Red wieder zu Shimano Ultegra. Wichtig ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich die Gruppen nie bewusst gewählt habe, bzw. wählen durfte. 
Ich würde die Schaltlokig vernachlässigen. Habe mich immer innerhalb von ein bis zwei Fahrten dran gewöhnt gehabt und auch alle drei lieb gehabt.  Wichtiger finde ich, wie Schalt/Bremshebel in der Hand liegen. 
Am besten von der Schaltperformance fand ich übrigens Campa.


----------



## madone (24. Januar 2013)

Meine alte treue Schaluppe ...


----------



## spinner69 (24. Januar 2013)

Und saugeil


----------



## k.nickl (24. Januar 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Meine alte treue Schaluppe ...


Und ich laß schon alte Stadtschlampe!


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil! Nur der Zero mag mir nicht so doll ans Rad passen.


----------



## noam (24. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schaltlogik der Double Taps sehr anstrengend. Wenn man aber zum erste Mal auf ein Rennrad steigt, dann könnte das anders aussehen. "Vorgeschädigte", die schon mal Shimano oder Campa in den Händen hatten, tun sich nach meiner Erfahrung etwas schwer bei der Umstellung.



also ich hab hier meinen Crosser mit SRAM APEX mein RR mit SRAM RED und mein Schlechtwetterrollenrad mit Ultegra. Das TT (SRAM RED) mal außen vor. 

Das umgewöhnen zwischen den Schaltlogiken (?!?) geht schon sehr einfach von der Hand. Im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst fahre ich Pi mal Daumen 10tkm mit Sram RED und nochmal 2k mit dem Crosser und dann auf Ultegra geht wie von selbst. Allerdings freu ich mich immer wieder auf SRAM, gerade wenn ich die Ultegra draußen gefahren bin. Dieser wabbelige Bremsgriff. Ganz komisches Gefühl für mich, wenn ich denn mal was schneller verzögern muss. Aber Shimano steht ja eh nicht zur Auswahl 

Auch liegt mir SRAM im Bremsgriffgriff (?!?) besser in er Hand und ist bequemer. Aber das ist schon wieder alles persönliche vorliebe.

Also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, fahre beide Systeme ausgiebig Probe. Nur so findest du raus welche Hebel zu deinen Händen passen.

Wobei wenn du schon über ein Venge denkst. Dura Ace 11fach DI 2 mit Sworks Kurbel  Die DA soll vom Schaltverhalten richtig gut sein. Bin se aber auch nicht Probegefahren und werde es auch nicht. Nicht dass nachher noch der Habenwollenreflex ausschlägt


----------



## noam (24. Januar 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Meine alte treue Schaluppe ...
> 
> Bild 1
> 
> Bild 2




Den Rahmen finde ich sehr sehr schick. Aber irgendwie springt der Funke bei mir nicht so recht über. 

Ist die Gabel original? Wäre schön wenn sie das Farbenspiel des Rahmens wieder aufnehmen würde, anstatt einfach schwarz/weiß/rot zu sein. 

Der graue Vorbau mag für mich auch nicht so recht passen. Ein wenig zu voluminös.

Dazu wäre ein schlichter LRS sicher auch schicker als dieser schreiende rotbespeichte 

Aber das ist schon Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau


----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2013)

RennradRakete 



madone schrieb:


> Meine alte treue Schaluppe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2013)

Keine Elektronik am Rad....Kollege war letztes Jahr im Trainingscamp...wer hatte eine Woche Probleme ? Der Fahrer mit der DI2 trotz Shimano Techniker...nach Dauergeschraube und Beratungen mit Japan war am Ende der Woche der Fehler gefunden. Ein Schaltungsdraht war zu eng verlegt und hat zum Wackler geführt. So was brauche ich nicht am Rad.


----------



## noam (24. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Keine Elektronik am Rad....Kollege war letztes Jahr im Trainingscamp...wer hatte eine Woche Probleme ? Der Fahrer mit der DI2 trotz Shimano Techniker...nach Dauergeschraube und Beratungen mit Japan war am Ende der Woche der Fehler gefunden. Ein Schaltungsdraht war zu eng verlegt und hat zum Wackler geführt. So was brauche ich nicht am Rad.



Dann sind wir ja schon 2. Ich mags am Rad auch lieber einfach. Dass ich zur Not auch in irgendeiner Schrauberbude nen Zug auftreiben kann wenn was hakt


----------



## madone (24. Januar 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Den Rahmen finde ich sehr sehr schick. Aber irgendwie springt der Funke bei mir nicht so recht über.
> 
> Ist die Gabel original? Wäre schön wenn sie das Farbenspiel des Rahmens wieder aufnehmen würde, anstatt einfach schwarz/weiß/rot zu sein.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke fürs nette Feedback von allen

Vorbau und Laufradsatz sind sicher nicht final aber beides funktioniert bis jetzt halt perfekt. Gefallen würde mir was niederprofiliges in Carbon aber damit möchte ich nicht in die Berge ... und nur dafür gibt es dieses Bike.

Dass die Gabel nicht original ist kann man lesen , die Originale liegt noch hier rum aber da ist mir der Schaft zu kurz gewesen ... man wird alt


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2013)

@noam:


----------



## swift daddy (25. Januar 2013)

noam schrieb:


> also ich hab hier meinen Crosser mit SRAM APEX mein RR mit SRAM RED und mein Schlechtwetterrollenrad mit Ultegra. Das TT (SRAM RED) mal außen vor.
> 
> Das umgewöhnen zwischen den Schaltlogiken (?!?) geht schon sehr einfach von der Hand. Im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst fahre ich Pi mal Daumen 10tkm mit Sram RED und nochmal 2k mit dem Crosser und dann auf Ultegra geht wie von selbst. Allerdings freu ich mich immer wieder auf SRAM, gerade wenn ich die Ultegra draußen gefahren bin. Dieser wabbelige Bremsgriff. Ganz komisches Gefühl für mich, wenn ich denn mal was schneller verzögern muss. Aber Shimano steht ja eh nicht zur Auswahl
> 
> ...



ebenfalls keine Probleme gehabt mit der Umstellung von Shimano auf Sram ... als ich die Red zum ersten Mal an nem Testrad gefahren bin, hab' ich mich direkt verliebt (vorher Ultegra/105)   und auch das mit dem Bremsgriff kann ich so unterschreiben: finde den auch sehr "ergonomisch", liegt deutlich angenehmer in der Hand als Shimano ... aber wie du sagst, das mag ein pers. Eindruck sein.

Genau wie die DI2 ... Vereinskollege der viele Rennen fährt möchte das Ding nicht mehr missen; denke man muss es einfach testen und dann für sich selbst entscheiden ob man damit klarkommt, bzw. so was braucht (ich pers. bräucht's nicht)


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (25. Januar 2013)

@madone

Bis auf Gabel und Vorbau tolles Rad, gefällt mir.

 @ohneworte

Danke


MfG
Frank


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2013)

Ehrliche 9,25 kg aus den mittleren 90ern


----------



## BontragerTom (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr, sehr schön, aber der Vetta C-15 hätte besser ausgesehen!

Gewicht ist bei einem solchen Klassiker doch schnuppe, ansonsten ist das Rad Zucker pur..daumen:


----------



## BontragerTom (27. Januar 2013)

Beknacktes Wetter heute, daher nochmal Indoor Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ehrliche 9,25 kg aus den mittleren 90ern


 Lenkerband falsch rum gewickelt!!!


----------



## Piktogramm (27. Januar 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Beknacktes Wetter heute, daher nochmal Indoor Bilder.



Eines der wenigen aktuellen TCRs welches mit vom Aufbau her gefällt.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schaltlogik der Double Taps sehr anstrengend. Wenn man aber zum erste Mal auf ein Rennrad steigt, dann könnte das anders aussehen. "Vorgeschädigte", die schon mal Shimano oder Campa in den Händen hatten, tun sich nach meiner Erfahrung etwas schwer bei der Umstellung.



Hi Micha,

ich bin von der Ultegra auf den ersten Jahrgang der Force kurz nach ihrem Erscheinen umgestiegen und hatte kaum Schwierigkeiten mit der Umstellung.

Mit den Daumenschaltern von Campa habe ich aber auch meine Probleme gehabt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

Na gut, ich geb's zu. Sind nur drei Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die das betrifft.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Eines der wenigen aktuellen TCRs welches mit vom Aufbau her gefällt.



Mir gefällt es auch!


----------



## noam (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Na gut, ich geb's zu. Sind nur drei Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die das betrifft.



liegt vielleicht am alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (27. Januar 2013)

schönes Rocky


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

noam schrieb:


> liegt vielleicht am alter


Noch zu jung meinste?


----------



## k.nickl (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Lenkerband falsch rum gewickelt!!!


Lieber Himmel, wie genau nimmst du jedes Foto unter die Lupe?!? 

Rocky gefällt sehr gut und am TCR passt alles. Klassischer Lenker sieht einfach prima aus!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Lieber Himmel, wie genau nimmst du jedes Foto unter die Lupe?!?



Als Mod aus dem Rennradforum zu erwarten!


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

Nee, is mir nur beim Durcklicken aufgefallen.
Man rutscht ja tendenziell immer nach außen am Lenker runter. Dadurch rollen sich die Kanten vom Leder hoch, wenn man es falsch rum wickelt.
Kann halten, muss aber nicht. Es gibt aber genug Leute, die drauf schwören, weil sie sich so das Abschlussband am Oberlenker sparen. Da muss man dann aber schon ziemlich fest wickeln, um das Hochrollen zu verhindern.


----------



## k.nickl (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Nee, is mir nur beim Durcklicken aufgefallen.
> Man rutscht ja tendenziell immer nach außen am Lenker runter. Dadurch rollen sich die Kanten vom Leder hoch, wenn man es falsch rum wickelt.
> Kann halten, muss aber nicht. Es gibt aber genug Leute, die drauf schwören, weil sie sich so das Abschlussband am Oberlenker sparen. Da muss man dann aber schon ziemlich fest wickeln, um das Hochrollen zu verhindern.



Wickelrichtungen Unten>Oben, Innen>Außen ist mir klar. Nur: ich sehe es am Foto nichteinmal beim Genauen hinsehen!  Ich brauch einen (noch) größeren Schirm.

Anderes Thema an die Klassik Fahrer: 
Habe seit kurzem einen alten Spengle Giro LRS (Geschenk) im guten Zustand und plane damit ein klassisches Zeitfahrrad aufzubauen. Tipps für (leistbare) Stahl-Rahmen die jedoch schon BSA Lager und "moderne" Bremsen vertragen da meine 9xShimano (Ultegra/105Mix) Gruppe recycelt werden soll. Auch ab/bis welchen Jahrgang zu suchen ist, ist hilfreich.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

Guckstu Fotoalbum.


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Man rutscht ja tendenziell immer nach außen am Lenker runter. Dadurch rollen sich die Kanten vom Leder hoch, wenn man es falsch rum wickelt.
> Kann halten, muss aber nicht. Es gibt aber genug Leute, die drauf schwören, weil sie sich so das Abschlussband am Oberlenker sparen. Da muss man dann aber schon ziemlich fest wickeln, um das Hochrollen zu verhindern.



Stimmt. Mache ich aber seit 30 Jahren so. Die blöden Klebestreifen lösen sich so gerne, es sei denn man nimmt bescheiden aussehendes Textil-Lenkerband für den Abschluss.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme da schon seit Jahr und Tag selbstverschweißendes Isolierband. Das trägt null auf, passt sich wunderbar der Oberfläche an und glänzt nicht.


----------



## MalteetlaM (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Lenkerband falsch rum gewickelt!!!



Ich wickel Lenkerband immer falsch rum, sogar mutwillig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich nehme da schon seit Jahr und Tag selbstverschweißendes Isolierband. Das trägt null auf, passt sich wunderbar der Oberfläche an und glänzt nicht.



Wieder was gelernt, danke!


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2013)

Danichfür. Hab ich irgendwann mal im Netz aufgefischt und nach einem Selbsttest für gut befunden.


----------



## Protorix (27. Januar 2013)

geiles rocky


----------



## jimmykane (28. Januar 2013)

Mein Radon Spire 6.0 mit fast originalen Teilen, außer Sattelstütze, Sattel und hinzugefügten Pedalen und Flaschenhaltern.


----------



## cube911 (28. Januar 2013)

super rahmenfarbe.
evtl lenkerband passend zum sattel, ansonsten top...


----------



## pgs (28. Januar 2013)

Nochmal wegen Lenkerabschluß: Der Witz ist, dass man das Klebeband nicht dazu benutzt, das Lenkerband an den lenker zu kleben, sondern lediglich dazu, dass das an sich fest gewickelete Ende sich nicht wieder abwickeln kann. Die Fixation erfolgt durch das Lenkerband selbst. In gewissem Rahmen kann sich das Lenkerband so auch auf dem lenker etwas bewegen, ohne dass ein am Lenker klebendes Klebeband dadurch abgeschert würde.
Und wenn man nun noch, wie vorgeschlagen, Elektroisolierband verwendet, das auf sich selbst super klebt, einen sauberen Schnitt zum Abschluß verwendet und keine Fettfinger auf die Klebefläche bringt, dann hält das.
Nur für den, dem es was nützen könnte, alle anderen wissen eh Bescheid.

mfg, pgs


----------



## Zeeep (28. Januar 2013)

Habe gestern wegen leichter Krankheit und Langeweile mal mein altes Rennrad (KTM Strada RS) auf Vordermann gebracht (Nabenservice, polieren, ...)






Bin noch unschlüssig was ich damit machen werde. Im Frühling möcht ich mir mal ein neues Rennrad kaufen.
Zum Verkaufen ist mir das KTM jedoch irgendwie zuschade. Ev. wirds mal ein Umbau auf Singlespeed


----------



## jimmykane (28. Januar 2013)

Ja das Lenkerband wird noch ein schwarzes werden, sobald das weiße eh total dreckig ist ;-).


----------



## neubicolt (29. Januar 2013)

Zeeep schrieb:


> Habe gestern wegen leichter Krankheit und Langeweile mal mein altes Rennrad (KTM Strada RS) auf Vordermann gebracht (Nabenservice, polieren, ...)



Den ganzen Bottichen auf dem Schrank zu urteilen hat es dich wohl doller erwischt 

Was für ein Rad soll's denn werden im Frühjahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeeep (29. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Den ganzen Bottichen auf dem Schrank zu urteilen hat es dich wohl doller erwischt
> 
> Was fÃ¼r ein Rad soll's denn werden im FrÃ¼hjahr?



Hab mir gedacht, dass die Dosen da hinten entdeckt werden 
Meine Freundin ist auch krank, dass da hinten ist hauptsÃ¤chlich ihr Zeugs 

Wegen Neurad:
Ich bin noch immer am GrÃ¼beln
MÃ¶cht nicht mehr als 1300 oder max. 1400 â¬ ausgeben, da fÃ¼r mich das MTB immer an erster Stelle sein wird. Hab Anfangs mit dem Canyon Ultimate AL 7.0 geliebÃ¤ugelt, jedoch ist mir glaub ich die Sitzposition ein bisschen zu sportlich (wenn man einen 720 mm Lenker und aufrechte Sitzposition gewÃ¶hnt ist... )
Giant Defy verspricht eine bequemere Sitzposition, oder Cube Peleton,.... Aber mal schauen. 
Gibts hier VorschlÃ¤ge?


----------



## Onze80 (29. Januar 2013)

Zeeep schrieb:


> Gibts hier Vorschläge?



Wenn du dich mit dem Design anfreunden kannst, macht Rose sehr gute Rennräder (sind auch nicht so gestreckt wie die Canyons).

Außerdem sind viele Modelle von Rose frei konfigurierbar... auch ein großes Plus.

Bin mit meinem jedenfalls sehr zufrieden (hat auch um die 1300 gekostet... 105 komplett, Ritchey WCS Anbauteile und sogar Easton EA 70 Laufräder, welche man in der Preisklasse sonst eher nicht findet)


----------



## turo (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo, hab mir was neues gegönnt. Natürlich nur Rahmen, Gabel, Lenker und Vorbau. Das restliche stammte aus dem Fundus. Fährt sich schön direkt und angenehm.

Fc


----------



## BontragerTom (31. Januar 2013)

Schick, bis auf das 3 Fach Gelumpe 
Tolles Rahmendesign. Viel Spass damit!


----------



## turo (31. Januar 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Schick, bis auf das 3 Fach Gelumpe
> Tolles Rahmendesign. Viel Spass damit!



3200 hm mit 52/39 und 11/28 gehen mit einem Kampfgewicht um die 90 kg und Jg 53 definitiv nicht mehr. Immerhin ist die Triple Dura Ace äusserst wertig und heutzutage eine Rarität. Ich freue mich riesig auf den Frühling obwohl ich den Winter liebe. Fc


----------



## noam (31. Januar 2013)

hab mal irgendwas von ner Kompaktkurbel gehört  nutz ich selber

Aber wenn du eine Dreifach haben willst, dann hast du sie  Und der Roubaix (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) ist ja auch ein schön bequemer Tourer. Viel Spaß damit




Ich finde nur es gibt kaum häßlichere Rahmen als diesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turo (31. Januar 2013)

Ok Kompaktkurbel hab ich in meinerem früheren Leben schonmal gehört. Ich rechne mal. 34/27 ergeben 2,66. 30/27 sind 2,3 m. Ich lade dich mal zu einer Jura oder Alpentour ein. Übrigens, über Geschmack lässt sich Vorzüglich streiten, aber das haben wir beide nicht nötig. Fc


----------



## noam (31. Januar 2013)

Pass auf dass ich dich nicht beim Wort nehm  

Pack dann das Apex SW vom Crosser an meinen Renner und fahre dann 50/34  mit 12-36 




Ne soll ja jeder fahren was ihm passt. Hier im Teuto kann man auch problemlos alles mit Heldenkurbel und 11-23 fahren, wenn man will.


----------



## turo (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo noam, Ich dachte das Apex geht nur bis 32
Du kannst mich schon beim Wort nehmen. Wir haben hier schon ein paar schöne Strecken wo du gerne auf 34/36 schalten wirst. Der Jura ist sehr ruppig und wird gerne unterschätzt. Ich müsste dann jedoch wieder regelmässiger aufs Rennrad damit ich dort wieder raufkomme. 
Schönes WE bei uns ist Schnee angesagt, also gehts raus auf die Tourenschi.

FC


----------



## daniel1234 (2. Februar 2013)

Mein Storck


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Freund der Spinergys, gefällt mir aber trotzdem!


----------



## MrFaker (3. Februar 2013)

turo schrieb:


> 3200 hm mit 52/39 und 11/28 gehen mit einem Kampfgewicht um die 90 kg und Jg 53 definitiv nicht mehr. Immerhin ist die Triple Dura Ace äusserst wertig und heutzutage eine Rarität. Ich freue mich riesig auf den Frühling obwohl ich den Winter liebe. Fc



Wieso soll das nicht gehen, ist doch nur eine Frage des Trainingzustandes! Ich kenne einige 50er, die 53/39 drücken - ich selbst fahre lieber 50/34 u. 52/36 mit 11/23 (schönere abstufung). An meinem Kriteriumwettkampfrad fahre ich derzeit 53/39 mit 11/26 ist auch ausreichend für bergiges Revier.


----------



## carofem (3. Februar 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht gehen, ist doch nur eine Frage des Trainingzustandes! Ich kenne einige 50er, die 53/39 drücken - ich selbst fahre lieber 50/34 u. 52/36 mit 11/23 (schönere abstufung). An meinem Kriteriumwettkampfrad fahre ich derzeit 53/39 mit 11/26 ist auch ausreichend für bergiges Revier.


 
Dreifach oder Kompakt ist für einen normalo ,der keine Wettkämpfe oder 20000km im Jahr fährt immer die bessere Wahl. Deine Knie werdens dir Danken. Auch die Profis wählen bei manchen Bergetappen diese Lösung obwohl die einige Watt mehr auf die Kubel wuchten.


----------



## Laderboesi (3. Februar 2013)

Servus,

mein Hobel (Canyon Aeroad):





Gruß
Markus


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Februar 2013)

Ganz schön schwatt, aber mir gefällt's irgendwie.

btw: Euer Kiesbett braucht noch paar Steinchen und der Rasen Dünger.


----------



## Laderboesi (3. Februar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> btw: Euer Kiesbett braucht noch paar Steinchen und der Rasen Dünger.



 Hör mir nur auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (3. Februar 2013)

carofem schrieb:


> Dreifach oder Kompakt ist für einen normalo ,der keine Wettkämpfe oder 20000km im Jahr fährt immer die bessere Wahl. Deine Knie werdens dir Danken. Auch die Profis wählen bei manchen Bergetappen diese Lösung obwohl die einige Watt mehr auf die Kubel wuchten.



(lach)....siehst doch wir kommen auch alle gut die berge hoch.


----------



## carofem (4. Februar 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> (lach)....siehst doch wir kommen auch alle gut die berge hoch.


Hab du mal 30kg mehr, 15000km weniger in den Beinchen und wer mal noch 25 Jahre älter  dann biste ganz schön froh wenn du hinten noch ein paar Zähnchen nach links gehen kannst.


----------



## MrFaker (4. Februar 2013)

carofem schrieb:


> Hab du mal 30kg mehr, 15000km weniger in den Beinchen und wer mal noch 25 Jahre älter  dann biste ganz schön froh wenn du hinten noch ein paar Zähnchen nach links gehen kannst.



die "alte buwe" von uns packen es doch auch, ich mach aus deinem alten kollegen nun auch ein tier, wenn er meiner struktur folgt


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Solo AC. Die Tage muss ich unbedingt die HR-Nabenlager bestellen und die Nabe so hinfriemeln das sich das Lagerspiel nicht selbst wieder aufschraubt. Die Eastonnaben sind der letzte Mist wenn man da nicht selbst zusieht die in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Februar 2013)

Das Lagerspiel sieht man ja zum Glück nicht auf dem Foto. 
Sehr schick.


----------



## madone (4. Februar 2013)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> Mein Storck



Dein Storck ist schön, die Spinergies würde ich nicht mehr fahren ... Schau mal im Tour Forum vorbei, da hat es schon böse Unfälle gegeben mit den Laufrädern.


----------



## DeejayOne (6. Februar 2013)

Minge.


----------



## maze665 (6. Februar 2013)

schönes tarmac!


----------



## Chris969 (11. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Los Chris, schnell zusammenschrauben!


----------



## ZettZwo (11. Februar 2013)

carofem schrieb:


> Dreifach oder Kompakt ist für einen normalo ,der  keine Wettkämpfe oder 20000km im Jahr fährt immer die bessere Wahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das kann man so nicht  verallgemeinern. Das ist eher ein Sache der Gewohnheit, des  individuellen Bewegungsapparates und der eigenen Ambitionen. Ich  persönlich fahre 52/42 bzw. 53/39 (23/25-12) auf der Straße, und das  seit ca. 4 Jahrzehnten, kraftbetont und eher niederfrequent (so hat man  das eben gelernt). Gern Mittelgebirge und Gegenwind, und das am Besten  oft und lange. Knieproblem hatte ich nie. Orthopäde sagt, "machen Sie  weiter so".
Aber im Prinzip: Jeder so, wie er am besten kann. Und da  halte ich auch noch ganz andere Maßnahmen für legitim, um den Spaß am  Radfahren zu wecken, zu erhalten bzw. zu steigern


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Nein, das kann man so nicht  verallgemeinern. Das ist eher ein Sache der Gewohnheit, des  individuellen Bewegungsapparates und der eigenen Ambitionen.)



Und es hängt natürlich vom Gebiet ab, in dem man fährt.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2013)

Chris969 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Projekt



Hibike-Angebot ?


----------



## ZettZwo (12. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und es hängt natürlich vom Gebiet ab, in dem man fährt.


Im Schwarzwald fahre ich auch mit 53/39 und 12-25 rum. Und das ist ja nicht unbedingt flach da. Ich bleib dabei: Das ist eher individeuelle Befindlichkeit...


----------



## Chris969 (12. Februar 2013)

Neckarbike. War der letzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZettZwo (12. Februar 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Dein Storck ist schön, die Spinergies würde ich nicht mehr fahren ... Schau mal im Tour Forum vorbei, da hat es schon böse Unfälle gegeben mit den Laufrädern.


Stimmt, klasse Strock 
Mit diesen Spins sind etlich meiner Kollegen gefahren damals, selbst MTB, da gab es nie größere Probleme geschweige denn Unfälle. Die da dokumentierten sind allerdings teils bitter, aber jedes noch so hochwertige Laufrad mit hoher Speichenspannung kann auch chippen ... dann ist das Wehklagen auch groß. So schick diese Spins sind, sie sind ne schlichte Fehlkonstruktion


----------



## turo (12. Februar 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht gehen, ist doch nur eine Frage des Trainingzustandes! Ich kenne einige 50er, die 53/39 drücken - ich selbst fahre lieber 50/34 u. 52/36 mit 11/23 (schönere abstufung). An meinem Kriteriumwettkampfrad fahre ich derzeit 53/39 mit 11/26 ist auch ausreichend für bergiges Revier.



Also ich versuchs mal mit 50/34 und 11/28. Habe mein Basso Viper mit der Kompact ausgrüstet. Wie der Schnee weg ist wird ausgefahren!


----------



## carofem (12. Februar 2013)

ZettZwo schrieb:


> Im Schwarzwald fahre ich auch mit 53/39 und 12-25 rum. Und das ist ja nicht unbedingt flach da. Ich bleib dabei: Das ist eher individeuelle Befindlichkeit...


Naja die steileren Sachen (z.B.Kandel) wirst du dann mit einer TF von unter 50 hochwürgen,ist halt alte Schule. Bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste( und hab des öfteren Knieprobleme) versuch aber trotzdem bisl mit der Zeit zu gehn und bin halt lieber hochfrequent unterwegs, deshalb lieber dreifach oder Kompakt. In meinem Fall 48-34 zu 12-30. Aber jeder so wie er am besten mit zurecht kommt .


----------



## ZettZwo (12. Februar 2013)

Jeder eben so, wie er (noch) kann ... nö?? 
Ich werd in 2,5 Jahren auch 50... aber noch geht das gut


----------



## corfrimor (13. Februar 2013)

carofem schrieb:


> Naja die steileren Sachen (z.B.Kandel) wirst du dann mit einer TF von unter 50 hochwürgen,ist halt alte Schule.



So sieht's aus. Der Kandel ist mein Hausberg, und natürlich komme ich mit 39/25 ohne Probleme hoch. Aber locker ist das nicht. Im Grunde mache ich das nur, wenn ich auf Zeit fahre. In der Regel nehme ich aber das 30er-Blatt.

Das ist auch der Punkt, warum ich die Ablehnung von Triple-Kurbeln nicht verstehe. Wenn man in den Bergen wohnt, hat man mit drei Blättern doch eine viel größere Bandbreite für unterschiedliche Trainingsintensitäten. Man kann dann halt auch richtige Berge fahren, ohne ständig drücken zu müssen. Und zumindest am Trainingsbike schadet das dritte Blatt ja auch nichts; da sind die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht ja völlig schnurz...

Aber - jeder, wie er will.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MrFaker (13. Februar 2013)

carofem schrieb:


> Naja die steileren Sachen (z.B.Kandel) *wirst du dann mit einer TF von unter 50* hochwürgen,ist halt alte Schule. Bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste( und hab des öfteren Knieprobleme) versuch aber trotzdem bisl mit der Zeit zu gehn und bin halt lieber hochfrequent unterwegs, deshalb lieber dreifach oder Kompakt. In meinem Fall 48-34 zu 12-30. Aber jeder so wie er am besten mit zurecht kommt .



*Oder* 550-600Watt


----------



## spinner69 (13. Februar 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aber - jeder, wie er will.


 
Seh ich auch so. 

Ansonsten fällt mir zu der 2-/3-fach Kurbeldiskussion nur Großtuerei ein.


----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2013)

@daniel1234: (STORCK) tolles Rad......verkaufste ja gerade bei ebay
na dann viel Glück 
ps. ich fahre auch die "carbon" SPINERGY´S
.....an meinem TriathlonRennrad....jetzt zum SinglespeedStadtRad umgebaut
und kann sagen......ich hatte in den ganzen Jahren KEINE probleme mit den LRS !!!



madone schrieb:


> Dein Storck ist schön, die Spinergies würde ich nicht mehr fahren ... Schau mal im Tour Forum vorbei, da hat es schon böse Unfälle gegeben mit den Laufrädern.





> *ZettZwo* Stimmt, klasse Strock
> Mit diesen Spins sind etlich meiner Kollegen gefahren damals, selbst MTB, da gab es nie größere Probleme geschweige denn Unfälle.
> Die da dokumentierten sind allerdings teils bitter, aber jedes noch so hochwertige Laufrad mit hoher Speichenspannung kann auch chippen ...
> ... dann ist das Wehklagen auch groß. So schick diese Spins sind, sie sind ne schlichte Fehlkonstruktion





> Daniel1234


----------



## BontragerTom (13. Februar 2013)

Was für ein cooles Cube.
Echt schönes Ding. So oder so...


----------



## jimmykane (13. Februar 2013)

Das letzte Foto ist besonders interessant ;-). Sollte das sowas wie ein Freerider ohne Bremse werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2013)

So ! Heute vorgeordert:


----------



## noam (13. Februar 2013)

NEID!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Der Tarmac ist wirklich schön, aber Neid? Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## svennox (14. Februar 2013)

..DANKE....ich bin auch froh das ich es behalten habe ! 
Mein "cube" ist wirkl. interessant.......nur leider komm ich zur Zeit nicht dazu es fertig zu stellen,
SinglespeedKette+Kettenblatt ist schon montiert und hinterer Zahnkranz ist auch schon weg, aber die Bremse und Griffe müssen noch ran
UND DANN gehts endl. los zur Probefahrt, und auch ein aktuelles Foto kommt dann irgendwann ins Album ! 



[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Was für ein cooles Cube.
> Echt schönes Ding. So oder so...





svennox schrieb:


> [MENTION=169437]
> ps. ich fahre auch die "carbon" SPINERGY´S
> .....an meinem TriathlonRennrad....jetzt zum SinglespeedStadtRad umgebaut
> und kann sagen......ich hatte in den ganzen Jahren KEINE probleme mit den LRS !!!


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> .....an meinem TriathlonRennrad....jetzt zum SinglespeedStadtRad umgebaut
> und kann sagen......ich hatte in den ganzen Jahren KEINE probleme mit den LRS !!!



Die Farbe erinnert entfernt an das gute alte KLEIN Aeolus.


----------



## Dr. Faust (15. Februar 2013)

Abgesehen davon, dass das das für mich hässlichste Rad aller Zeiten ist, viel Spaß mit dem 42er oder 44er Kettenblatt. Da wird man strampeln wie ein Kolibri...


----------



## noam (15. Februar 2013)

Dass es noch Leute gibt, die freiwillig Spinergys fahren!?!

Och  44-12/13 kann man doch noch ganz gut fahren ohne eine Kolibritrittfrequenz.


----------



## Chris969 (15. Februar 2013)

Fertig


----------



## maze665 (19. Februar 2013)

jemand interesse? ---> PN!!!
passt irgendwie nicht zum rad! hat gebrauchsspuren, aber nix wildes!


und damit es nicht ganz offtopic ist, ein bild vom radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Glaube ich Dir das der Lenker da nicht zu passt.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2013)

Das Rad ist aber größenmäßig auch an der Grenze, oder ?


----------



## maze665 (19. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Rad ist aber größenmäßig auch an der Grenze, oder ?



ich zu gross fürs rad oder umgekehrt? 

MIR passt es und gut is! fährt sich verdammt schnell und gut!


----------



## surftiger84 (20. Februar 2013)

Wirkt vielleicht auch durch die Rahmenform so extrem. Und bei großen Menschen sieht ein Rad meist nie soooo schön aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Cube mit den Spinergy-LR ist geiles Projekt


----------



## hexefegefeuer (20. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch mal.
Sch... beim hochladen aus´m Album,,ungültige URL`` ????


----------



## madone (20. Februar 2013)

Bei den Laufrädern wäre noch Potential ... klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexefegefeuer (20. Februar 2013)

In-wie-fern ???


----------



## madone (20. Februar 2013)

NAja klick halt mal auf "klick mich" ... kann dir günstig passende Decals machen die nach was aussehen ;-)

Entweder cosmic in aktueller Form oder sowas...


----------



## hexefegefeuer (20. Februar 2013)

So,besser !!!


----------



## hexefegefeuer (20. Februar 2013)

Yo,beim nächsten mal geb´ ich mir mehr Mühe ( beim labeln ).


----------



## madone (20. Februar 2013)

JA das Bild ist größer, Plasma ist schön ... die Laufradaufkleber sind halt so lala ...


----------



## hexefegefeuer (20. Februar 2013)

So lala,haha,geht noch schlimmer.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Februar 2013)

hexefegefeuer schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal.
> Sch... beim hochladen aus´m Album,,ungültige URL`` ????


Schickes Rad, aber die LR-Labels...
Mal von der Schriftart abgesehen - heißt das nicht original Cosmic CarbonE (mit e)..?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Moin Micha,

auch mal wieder hier?

Das die Kritik wegen der Laufräder von Dir kommt war mir klar. Wobei mir das Rad auch ein wenig unruhig erscheint.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## madone (20. Februar 2013)

Mit den Xentis find ich es eigentlich prima ... Ist ja ein Aerorahmen, da passen die schon.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> auch mal wieder hier?
> 
> ...


Ich mag die CC eben nicht. Da kann ich nicht über meinen schmalen Schatten springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Deshalb war mir das ja auch klar!


----------



## BontragerTom (22. Februar 2013)

hexefegefeuer schrieb:


> So lala,haha,geht *noch schlimmer*.



Korrekt.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Februar 2013)




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Februar 2013)

Gleich zwei meiner persönlichen Hassobjekte. 
Aber der erste Eindruck ist alles andere als schlecht. Bitte noch mal ein schöneres Foto.

btw: Ist das linke Lenkerband weiß?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Februar 2013)

Lass mich raten!?Cannondale und Mavic SLE stehen auf deiner Liste....
Ja das Lenkerband ist in weiss,und nein mir ist das Schwarze net ausgegangen....Wollt led.ma was anderes probieren.Und mir selber gefällts.
Der Laufradsatz ist für mich super zum Fahren und hab au absolut keine Probleme mit ihm.Muss aber dazu sagen das ich ihn für nen Spitzenpreis ergattert habe.
Ist leider nur n schnelles Feierabendbild.Schärfere bzw gewünschte Detailbilder werden gerne nachgereicht!!!


----------



## noam (22. Februar 2013)

Huhu,

die weißen Sticker bei dem Caad10 springen mir bei der dunklen Optik nen bissel zu sehr in die Fresse, kann aber natürlich auch am schlechten Foto liegen, dass das weiße halt überbelichtet ist und der Rest untergeht.

Würde es persönlich ein wenig anders aufbaun. Ich würde den LRS entlabeln, weißen Sattel, weißes Lenkerband und vielleicht schwarze Kettenblätter montieren.

Würde die sehr straighte schnörkellose Rahmenform in einfachem Design wiederspiegeln.

Wäre zwar optisch sehr schlicht. Aber manchmal ist schlicht auch einfach schön 



PS: Gerade in größeren RH finde ich die Cannondale Rahmen durch ihre Nonslopinggeo sehr gelungen und zudem sehr zeitlos! Gerade die CAAD Rahmen


PPS: Der Lenker steht imho nicht parallel zum Boden


----------



## noam (22. Februar 2013)

Das Scott Plasma finde ich irgendwie sehr laut und bunt. Aber ich mag auch einfach kein Gelb!

Zudem wirkt es für mich nach einem Restrad. Kann aber auch ein persönlicher Eindruck sein, da ich meinem alten TT einen RR Lenker verpasst habe um es bequemer auf der Rolle zu haben


----------



## Michelangelo (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hasse dieses weisse Zeug vor der Tür  ich will endlich mal wieder rennradfahren


----------



## madone (24. Februar 2013)

Zeig mal ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (24. Februar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gleich zwei meiner persönlichen Hassobjekte.
> Aber der erste Eindruck ist alles andere als schlecht. Bitte noch mal ein schöneres Foto.
> 
> btw: Ist das linke Lenkerband weiß?



du alter cdale hasser, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, damit kann man:

a.) schnell fahren
b.) rennen gewinnen


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Februar 2013)

Kann man beides auch mit Bulls/Radon/Canyon/...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Du bist aber auch ein pöser Bube!


----------



## extrafresh78 (27. Februar 2013)

Hier mal meines :


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2013)

Es geht vorran


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön ! Bin auf den Rest gespannt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2013)

Dauert noch bissl. Ein paar Teile fehlen noch.


----------



## Chris969 (27. Februar 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Dauert noch bissl. Ein paar Teile fehlen noch.



dann mal loooos


----------



## Poldidrache (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## BontragerTom (28. Februar 2013)

Ich kann erkennen das da ein Nicolai abgebildet ist..

Viele Details gibt das Bild leider nicht preis.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. Februar 2013)

Das nennt sich Kunst....


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Das Bike oder das Foto?


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2013)

Weder noch.


----------



## Poldidrache (1. März 2013)




----------



## 7bikes (1. März 2013)

Es bleibt Kunst!  Und es schaut aus als sei der Umwerfer an den Schlauch angeschlossen! CyborQ.


----------



## Poldidrache (1. März 2013)

7bikes schrieb:


> Es bleibt Kunst!  Und es schaut aus als sei der Umwerfer an den Schlauch angeschlossen! CyborQ.



...versuche den Umwerfer mit Druckluft zu betreiben  Nur der Schlauch drückt auf´s Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (2. März 2013)

Jeder Teich hat sein häßliches Entlein! Und da isses wieder!




Ein paar Hinweise wurden umgesetzt. Corima Sattelstütze, Hochprofilvorderrad, anderer Vorbau. Übersetzung: 53-42 auf 12-18er-Maiskolben. Geht ab wie nix! 
Und jetzt pack ich den Alter mit seinem PinUp erstmal bei Ebay USA rein


----------



## bonoman (2. März 2013)

Gerade fertig geworden: Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL 3 mit:

Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Bremsen: SRAM Red Black Label
Vorbau: Syntace F109
Lenker: Syntace Racelite CRD
Sattelstütze / Sattel: S-Works Carbon (Toupe)
Laufräder: Fulcrum Red Wind
Kurbel / Innenlager: S-Works Carbon
Pedale: Look Blade Carbon

Like 

20130302_153941.jpg


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2013)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Jeder Teich hat sein häßliches Entlein! Und da isses wieder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich zwar immer noch kein ultimatives Schmuckstück, aber es geht stramm in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## elmono (5. März 2013)

Frühjahrsputz für das Arbeitstier (neuer Antrieb, Lenkerband, usw.). Reifen kommen auch noch neu, da hatte ich die falsche Größe bestellt, und ein anderer Sattel kommt auch noch. Das ist eigentlich meine Anhänger Kombi (Sattel + Stütze für den tout terrain), aber ich wollte mal einen schwarzen Sattel haben.


----------



## BontragerTom (5. März 2013)

Bis auf das blaue eloxal, ein schönes Arbeitstier.


----------



## 7bikes (5. März 2013)

Seit 18 Jahren fahr ich das Teil nun in dieser Ausstattung.  Nur die Look Pedalen sind vor einigen Jahren ersetzt worden. Der Rahmen ist von Anfang der 80er und das Rad stand anders ausgetattet im Laden des Rahmenbauers und ich hab es dort erstanden und aufgerüstet.  2007 brach er mir am Berg im Sauerland und Krautscheid Senior schweißte mir das Teil.  Man sieht es an der Farbe am Tretlager.
Verbaut sind Veloce Kurbel, Umwerfer und Shifter, Athena Bremsen und Record Schaltwerk.  Dazu die Campa Atlanta 96 Felgen mit fettem Klingeln aus der Nabe. Es wiegt gefühlte 13 kg.


----------



## Nordpol (5. März 2013)

schöne Handarbeit, Made in Germany...


----------



## Northern lite (5. März 2013)

schaut irgendwie ausgemergelt aus....

paßt somit zum "Go vegan"-Schriftzug...


----------



## 7bikes (5. März 2013)

> schaut irgendwie ausgemergelt aus....
> 
> paßt somit zum "Go vegan"-Schriftzug...



jaja..immer auf die kleenen...es ist alt und darf so aussehen! der fahrer ist fitter..glaub mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (5. März 2013)

hier mal meins


neues Lenkerband.... Es ist Frühling befohlen....


----------



## Northern lite (5. März 2013)

7bikes schrieb:


> der fahrer ist fitter..glaub mal! quote]
> 
> da habe ich keine Zweifel


----------



## 7bikes (5. März 2013)

des frühlings grünes band steht ihm aber gut..


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Bis auf das blaue eloxal, ein schönes Arbeitstier.



Das wird es wohl sein was mich an dem Rad stört.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> hier mal meins
> 
> 
> neues Lenkerband.... Es ist Frühling befohlen....



Bei der Wetterlage auch gefahren oder nur draußen abgelichtet?


----------



## elmono (6. März 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Bis auf das blaue eloxal, ein schönes Arbeitstier.





ohneworte schrieb:


> Das wird es wohl sein was mich an dem Rad stört.



Finde ich auch nicht schön, aber ist halt noch der Rest ab Werk. Vorher waren ja noch die Züge blau, und Lenkerband und Satten weiß.
Mit jetzt gut 150 für das ganze Verschleisszeug hab ich schon mehr in das Rad investiert, als ich es jemals vorhatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht schÃ¶n, aber ist halt noch der Rest ab Werk. Vorher waren ja noch die ZÃ¼ge blau, und Lenkerband und Satten weiÃ.
> Mit jetzt gut 150â¬ fÃ¼r das ganze Verschleisszeug hab ich schon mehr in das Rad investiert, als ich es jemals vorhatte.



Stimmt, in dem Jahrgang hat Giant zuviel des Guten im Design gewollt.


----------



## stahlinist (6. März 2013)

Alles bestens mit dem Elox! Am Steuersatz vielleicht 'n büschn laut, aber dem könnte man ja mit einem (oder zwei?) schwarzen Spacern im Tausch eindämmend begegnen.
 @7bikes: dachte zuerst, es hieße "no vegan" und war ganz angetan von solcherart subversivem Anti-Hipster-Statement. Nun aber kann ich nur hoffen, dass der Sattel mal nicht aus Leder ist...


----------



## Northern lite (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei der Wetterlage auch gefahren oder nur draußen abgelichtet?



selbstverständliuch gefahren....

war doch ein Hammerwetter!!


----------



## BontragerTom (7. März 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht schön, aber ist halt noch der Rest ab Werk. Vorher waren ja noch die Züge blau, und Lenkerband und Satten weiß.
> Mit jetzt gut 150 für das ganze Verschleisszeug hab ich schon mehr in das Rad investiert, als ich es jemals vorhatte.



keine Eile, so was kann man ja nach und nach ändern..
siehst ja selbst, was bereits die Änderung der Züge und des Lenkerbands bewirkt hat.

Hoffentlich wirds bald  Frühling.


----------



## hexefegefeuer (9. März 2013)

schlicht und zeitlos ?





Rahmen ? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Boshard (9. März 2013)

Moin Leute 

hier mal was Aktuelles von meinem Cube Peloton Race von 2012 

Neu sind:
Laufräder: DT-Swiss RR 1450 Chasseral
Reifen: Continental GP 4000 S 25mm ,  Black Chili Compound , 330 tpi
Schläuche: Continental Race 28 Supersonic


----------



## maze665 (13. März 2013)

Neuer LRS













Neuer Lenker










Lenkerband wird gewickelt sobald ich einen kompetenten partner gefunden habe der mir zur hand geht! hab keine lust das ganze 10 mal zu wickeln!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. März 2013)

Ich tät dir ja zur Hand gehen, aber die Entfernung macht's dann doch etwas aufwendig...


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß mit der knackenden HR Nabe

Ne wirklich schöne Teile


----------



## maze665 (13. März 2013)

wie muss man denn deine aussage mit der knackenden hinterrad nabe verstehen?

lauter als bei meinen ksyrium ist die nabe auf alle fälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Die alten Tune Naben mit 15mm Achse hatten immer ein knackproblem, also unabhängig vom lauten Freilauf. Sind am roten Freilauf zu erkennen. Gut kann sein, dass du glück hast, waren wohl nicht alle betroffen, aber sehr viele.

Bei den neuen mit 17mm Achse (Blauer Freilauf) ist das Problem behoben...


----------



## bobtailoner (13. März 2013)

Knacken und der klassische tune Zahnausfall.
Tipp zum lenkerband wickeln.
Schau dir die Videos bei Youtube an. Das klappt auf jeden fall.
Welches Band hast du?

Das gesamte Rad gefällt mir aber sehr gut! Schwarze Kurbel wäre noch was.


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2013)

@bobtailoner: zeig' endlich dein Rad ! ;-)


----------



## maze665 (13. März 2013)

erkläre mal knackproblem und zahnausfall genauer bitte!
muss ich mir sorgen machen?
heisst knackproblemgleich kaputt? oder wie?

lenkerband -->






ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen!


----------



## bobtailoner (13. März 2013)

Problem sind die sperrklimken, die gerne mal regelrecht zerbröseln. Hätte auch zuerst einen tune Nebensatz im Auge, haben mir dann aber fast alle von abgeraten.
Habe jetzt auch American classic Naben drauf 
Das mikegiant Band finde ich ja auch gut. Bin aber zu sehr auf Lizard Skins festgefahren.
Im Moment hab ich das neue cannondale lenkerband drauf, das ist wirklich sehr, sehr fluffig. Rad wird demnächst mal abgelichtet


----------



## maze665 (13. März 2013)

und wie kann ich feststellen das die sperrklinken nicht mehr einwandtfrei funktionieren?
merkt man das irgendwie? ausser dem knacken? 

ein lizardskin hatte ich auch im auge, aber wie gesagt ich konnte dem cinelli nicht widerstehn!


----------



## bobtailoner (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt technisch nicht voll auf der Leitung stehe, sorgen gebrochene sperrklinken schlimmsten falls für ein verblockten Freilauf. Also Fixed.
Merken würdest du es aber zuvor wahrscheinlich durch knarzen und knacken


----------



## daniel1234 (13. März 2013)

maze665 schrieb:


> erkläre mal knackproblem und zahnausfall genauer bitte!
> muss ich mir sorgen machen?
> heisst knackproblemgleich kaputt? oder wie?
> 
> ...


----------



## elmono (13. März 2013)

Lenkerband: Nur Mut, ist einfacher, als man denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. März 2013)

Naja, paar Kniffe gibt's schon, die man beachten sollte. Unten anfangen, von innen nach außen wickeln (wenn man von oben drauf schaut), bei genügend Lenkerband ne Doppelacht wickeln statt den Zusatzstreifen zu nutzen.
Aber was red ich eigentlich..? Rainer von hibike erklärt's am besten:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnCMkJGqi9A"]Rainers Bike Talk: Lenkerband wickeln - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, paar Kniffe gibt's schon, die man beachten sollte. Unten anfangen, von innen nach außen wickeln (wenn man von oben drauf schaut), bei genügend Lenkerband ne Doppelacht wickeln statt den Zusatzstreifen zu nutzen.
> Aber was red ich eigentlich..? Rainer von hibike erklärt's am besten:
> 
> Rainers Bike Talk: Lenkerband wickeln - YouTube



Du hast schon so lange nichts mehr gesagt!


----------



## Kooni81 (14. März 2013)

maze665 schrieb:


> Lenkerband wird gewickelt sobald ich einen kompetenten partner gefunden habe der mir zur hand geht! hab keine lust das ganze 10 mal zu wickeln!



Übung macht den Meister. Lenkerband wickeln ist kein Hexenwerk, und macht teilweise sogar richtig Spass


----------



## elmono (14. März 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, paar Kniffe gibt's schon, die man beachten sollte. Unten anfangen, von innen nach außen wickeln (wenn man von oben drauf schaut), bei genügend Lenkerband ne Doppelacht wickeln statt den Zusatzstreifen zu nutzen.
> Aber was red ich eigentlich..? Rainer von hibike erklärt's am besten:
> 
> Rainers Bike Talk: Lenkerband wickeln - YouTube



So meinte ich es ja auch: Google bemühen, Anleitung finden, befolgen, fertig.

Gut, ist bei meinem 1. Versuch neulich sicher nicht perfekt geworden, dafür aber selbst gemacht.


----------



## Stolem (14. März 2013)

Und man kann ja ohne Probleme noch mal ganz von vorne Anfangen.
Hab mein Brooks sicher 3-4 mal wieder ganz abgerollt

Nun ist es perfekt - sehr gleichmäßig, die Naht (es gibt keine Kuh die ausreichend lang ist) ist nicht zu sehen. TippTopp


----------



## maddda (14. März 2013)

> erkläre mal knackproblem und zahnausfall genauer bitte!
> muss ich mir sorgen machen?
> heisst knackproblemgleich kaputt? oder wie?



Das Knackproblem hatte nicht unbedingt mit den Sperrklingken was zu tun...
Die Naben haben einfach beim treten geknackt
Die Neuen Tune Naben mit Blauem  Freilauf sind dagegen komplett unproblematisch. Tune hat auch teilweise (im Garantiefall) alte 15mm Naben auf 17mm umgebaut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (14. März 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, paar Kniffe gibt's schon, die man beachten sollte. Unten anfangen, von innen nach außen wickeln (wenn man von oben drauf schaut), bei genügend Lenkerband ne Doppelacht wickeln statt den Zusatzstreifen zu nutzen.
> Aber was red ich eigentlich..? Rainer von hibike erklärt's am besten:
> 
> Rainers Bike Talk: Lenkerband wickeln - YouTube



genau dieses video hab ich mir schon paar mal angeschaut!
bei dem cinelli ist es halt so das unten ein kleiner klebestreifen drauf ist ... ich will nicht das der bei mehrmaligen versuchen nicht mehr klebt! 

aber ich denke ich werd mich heute am abend mal überwinden und es versuchen!


----------



## spinner69 (14. März 2013)

Fest genug gewickelt spielt die Klebekraft meines Erachtens eigentlich keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. März 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Silikonband hält genauso gut, wenn es ausreichend straff gewickelt ist.


----------



## maze665 (14. März 2013)

kann man fürs erste lassen denk ich!


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2013)

Daumen hoch!
Pack jetzt nochmal ein Bild vom kompletten Bike rein!


----------



## Al_Borland (14. März 2013)

Technisch sauber. Optisch absolut nicht meins.


----------



## Mainwunder (14. März 2013)

Hi,

bin neu in dem Forum und über diesen Thread gestolpert. Da dachte ich mir, sowas habe ich auch auch zuhause stehen...  






Grüße
Felix


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2013)

Wer kann mir denn mal ein paar funktionierende und schöne flaschenhalter empfehlen


----------



## k.nickl (14. März 2013)

Elite Custom Race; gibts auch in Carbon wenn es schöner sein soll.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. März 2013)

Für welches Rad? Welcher Preisrahmen?

Arundel Mandible stehen noch ganz oben auf meiner must-have-Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2013)

Caad10
Den arundel hab ich auch auf der liste, oder klassisch den King Cage.
Die günstigere Variante wären speci rib Cage.
Der elite ist raus. Passt mir net so rein


----------



## elmono (14. März 2013)

Wieso nicht Cannondale? http://r2-bike.com/cannondale-trinkflaschenhalter-evo-cage-carbon


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2013)

Den evo find ich irgendwie nicht hübsch. Wobei es sicherlich die günstigste Lösung wäre.


----------



## mira-meier (15. März 2013)

Klassisch Stahl - Die gesamte Gruppe wird von Campa sein


----------



## noam (15. März 2013)

Mainwunder schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin neu in dem Forum und über diesen Thread gestolpert. Da dachte ich mir, sowas habe ich auch auch zuhause stehen...
> 
> ...



AUA!!! 

Einen schönen Rahmen so verhuddeln... 
Wo ist die Überhöhung?
Zugverlegung der Schaltzüge höchst bedenkenswert!
Pedale?

Und fürs Foto gehört der Rucksack ab!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn mal ein paar funktionierende und schöne flaschenhalter empfehlen



Tacx Tao. Funktionell konnte ich mich in 6 Jahren alles andere als beschweren. Nur superleicht sind sie nicht. Aber in der light-Version etwas leichter und günstiger.


----------



## BontragerTom (15. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Tacx Tao. Funktionell konnte ich mich in 6 Jahren alles andere als beschweren. Nur superleicht sind sie nicht. Aber in der light-Version etwas leichter und gÃ¼nstiger.



Flaschenhalter sind halt immer so ne Sache.
Optisch mÃ¼ssen sie einem gefallen und dabei taugen.
Ich kann dem Arundel z. B. rein gar nix abgewinnen.
Zu teuer und auch nicht wirklich leicht.

Den Tacx Tao finde ich auch top, ist gÃ¼nstig und top Funktion.

Fahre seit mehr als drei Jahren mit den Mighty/Saso Carbon; bekommt man um 25-30 â¬ ab und an bei Ebay wiegen so 9-15 gr.





Mit guten Trinkflaschen (die nicht siffen) funktionieren die absolut perfekt.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Stolem (15. März 2013)

Hatte die selbe Frage mal letztes Jahr und mir wurde der Elite Ciussi empfohlen.
Habe mich dann für den Ciussi Inox entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden - eben ein sehr klassischer

Und ja - was ist denn da beim Kuota passiert.
Wenn man schon die "Wäscheleinen"-Griffe hat, dann sollte man die Züge auch richtig verlegen und nicht versuchen sie unsichtbar zu machen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2013)

Habe gerade von S die neuen Titan Cages in der Hand gehabt. Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (15. März 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn mal ein paar funktionierende und schöne flaschenhalter empfehlen


----------



## bobtailoner (15. März 2013)

Der ribcage kommt weiter in frage. Werde nach dem wochenendeceinfach mal spontan sein.


----------



## chriwol7 (16. März 2013)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Hier mal meines :



Schönes Rad =)


----------



## cytrax (16. März 2013)

Nicht meins aber ich fands irgendwie cool


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2013)

Vorne radial? Und das hält..? 
Aber bis aufs Goldkettchen ziemlich schick.


----------



## Northern lite (16. März 2013)

das Goldkettchen geht ja... aber ein Tacho in PINK!!!!!!!!   ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (16. März 2013)

wenn schon pink dann konsequent!

sattelstützen und kette find ich auch unpassend und das pink in der nähe von dem roten der sram red schalthebel... beißt sich imho auch...

kann man schöner lösen


----------



## Thorsten81 (18. März 2013)

So meins........... 

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Scheibe.....


----------



## Al_Borland (18. März 2013)

Gut, dann meckern wir über die Ventilkappen und die Satteltasche. 
Schickes Zebra. Würde ich auch so fahren.


----------



## BontragerTom (18. März 2013)

Bei solchen Riesenrucksäcken und Trinkflaschen bekomme ich Angst.

Ein Bild von der richtigen Seite, ohne den ganzen Klimbim, wär nett.


----------



## Corporation (18. März 2013)

mira-meier schrieb:


> Klassisch Stahl - Die gesamte Gruppe wird von Campa sein


 Wow, mit Startnummerhalter. Sehr schön, ich fahr auch Gazelle, aber als Crosser. Hier
Ist der Rahmen ungefahren oder neuer Lack und woher?


----------



## Thorsten81 (19. März 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Riesenrucksäcken und Trinkflaschen bekomme ich Angst.
> 
> Ein Bild von der richtigen Seite, ohne den ganzen Klimbim, wär nett.


 
Meinst ich will auf dem Weg zum Col du Galibier verdursten 
Ausserdem hasse ich überfüllte Trikottaschen....



> Gut, dann meckern wir über die Ventilkappen und die Satteltasche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meinst die würden passen????

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a70942/ventilkappe-fussball-fuer-av.html


----------



## mauntnmad (19. März 2013)

Er meckert eher über die Anwesenheit von Ventilkappen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. März 2013)

Gut, dass es hier noch nicht ganz so zugeht wie im Tourforum, wo jeder eigentlich nur verlieren kann, der sein Rad einstellt. (;

Auf die Gazelle bin ich echt gespannt. Das Rahmenset ist toll!


----------



## elmono (19. März 2013)

Thorsten81 schrieb:


> Meinst ich will auf dem Weg zum Col du Galibier verdursten
> Ausserdem hasse ich überfüllte Trikottaschen....



Aber das geht auch durchaus mit weniger Gepäck. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/59996430"]Seabase - Galibier on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gut, dass es hier noch nicht ganz so zugeht wie im Tourforum, wo jeder eigentlich nur verlieren kann, der sein Rad einstellt. (;
> 
> Auf die Gazelle bin ich echt gespannt. Das Rahmenset ist toll!



Tour-Forum sind ganz spezielle "pros", ohne Überhöhung darfst du dort keine Bilder einstellen. Einigen würde ich es sogar zutrauen, ihr Rad für Bilder zu präparieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (19. März 2013)

Es fährt auf jeden Fall. Paar Teilchen kommen in den nächsten Tagen. Ist aber dann eher optischer Natur


----------



## Thorsten81 (19. März 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Aber das geht auch durchaus mit weniger Gepäck.
> 
> Seabase - Galibier on Vimeo



Mit Begleitfahrzeug und vollen Trikotaschen


----------



## Foen (20. März 2013)

Habe mal aufgerüstet


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Da passen die Cosmics sogar!


----------



## Al_Borland (20. März 2013)

Muss ich auch zugeben.


----------



## MrFaker (21. März 2013)

Foen schrieb:


> Habe mal aufgerüstet



sieht gut aus, ich schaue immer zuerst, ob das Rad auch zum Fahrer passt, in deinem Fall alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2013)

Ein Anfang ist gemacht !


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2013)

Ziemlich gute Farbe.


----------



## elmono (22. März 2013)

Habs dann gestern doch noch mal provisorisch mit den alten Parts vom Giant zusammengesteckt. Heute noch mal Sattel, Lenker, Schaltung, usw. einstellen, dann kann ich doch schon eine Probefahrt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2013)

Alter, wie gut ! Ich muß noch eine Woche auf den LRS warten.


----------



## Matte (22. März 2013)

Bin sehr auf den Aufbau des gelben S-Works gespannt. 

Komplett mit möglichst schwarzen Komponenten - klasse.


----------



## elmono (22. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Alter, wie gut ! Ich muß noch eine Woche auf den LRS warten.



Freu mich auch schon auf deinen Aufbau. Auch wenn schwarz-gelb (im Fußall) eher nicht so meine Farbe ist, wirds sicher echt gut!


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2013)

Wenn 22mal Deutscher Meister war, kann auch ein gelb-/schwarzes Rad fahren...mit Bayern Schal ! 

Aufbau ist jetzt fertig, es müssen nur noch die Laufräder kommen:

Gruppe: Komplett Ultegra Compact, dunkelgrau
Laufräder: Mavic CXP33 auf Fun Works light und Sapim Laser, DT Spanner, komplett schwarz
Sattel / Stütze: SLR Carbon / S-Works
Vorbau / Lenker / Lenkerband: 3t arx team stealth / Zipp Course SL / S-Works Wrap
Pedale: Crank Brothers


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. März 2013)

Sind doch Mtb Pedale oder...!?Obwohl ich s praktisch find,da du net immer definiert einsteigen musst.Lenker ist Absolut Top fahr den selber,will nix anderes mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2013)

Dachte an die Eggbeater. Die sind schön leicht und bieten angenehmen Bewegungsspielraum. Ich will keine Renner-Dinger mit Schuhen, mit denen man kaum laufen kann.
War früher auf dem MTB mit Shimanos unterwegs, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (22. März 2013)

Das hört sich alles gut an... Bis auf den Bayern Schal


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2013)

Ich hab' gar keinen !


----------



## Stolem (22. März 2013)

Tolles Rad elmono!
und auf das gelbe bin ich auch schon gespannt


----------



## neubicolt (22. März 2013)

Eigentlich sollte es morgen früh an der Startlinie stehen, aber auf Grund des Wetters wurde alles abgesagt ...Daher ohne action in finaler Ausbaustufe.

Neu:

Mavic Ksyrium Elite
Ritchey WCS Vorbau
Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze

Gewicht ca. 7,5kg.





Gruß


----------



## maze665 (22. März 2013)

schaut super aus elmono!


----------



## DanielSan80 (26. März 2013)

HALLO JUNGS 

ich brauch mal euren rat , mein kumpel will sein rennrad verkaufen
und fragte mich um hilfe da ich aber ein dirt fahrer bin hab ich auch null
plan wie viel es noch an wert hat , es ist nur 300 meter gefahren fast null
kratzer ,,ach so mein best Freund ist jetzt im Rollbikestull durch unfall....

Hier ein Bild bitte nur ernst gemeinte Antworten


----------



## Al_Borland (26. März 2013)

Hi,
Komplett Ultegra? Oder sind auch andere Komponenten dran?
Um welchen CAAD handelt es sich?

300m (Meter) nehme ich ihm nicht ab. Das Lenkerbann alleine spricht schon Bände. Dazu noch die Abnutzung der STIs. Sieht eher nach 2-3 Saisons aus.

Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus 250 EUR sagen, wenn Antrieb, Lager und Bremsflanken noch brauchbar sind.


----------



## DanielSan80 (26. März 2013)

soory km meinte ich caad 4 ist es super leicht was mehr nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2013)

Wie bitte?


----------



## odelay (27. März 2013)

Eier doch nicht so rum. Das Rad ist ein gutes Rad aber es ist mehr als 5 Jahre alt und bei vernünftiger Nutzung durch einen Triathleten kommen da pro Jahr 6000 km drauf was und auch wieder bei 30T km rauskommen lässt.
Die Preissschätzung ist fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrahottabasco (28. März 2013)

..ist ein CAAD 4 mit umgebauter Gabel... hatte im original 1" mit Steckvorbau.
In der Saeco-Lackierung war das Baujahr 1999...also gemütliche 14 Jahre.


----------



## bobtailoner (28. März 2013)

Leider nur iPhone Foto.
Aber nun steht es


----------



## elmono (28. März 2013)

Wirklich schön geworden, das CAAD.

Ich bin heute auch endlich (fast) fertig geworden.


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Die Farbe der Züge sagt mir nicht so zu (vor allem in der Kombi mit der Trinkflasche), ansonsten sehr gut!


----------



## noam (28. März 2013)

schnieke!

Wobei ich schwarze Züge genommen hätt oder rote um das Rot der SRAM Red wieder aufzunehmen


----------



## micel3 (29. März 2013)

Ich muss auch sagen das es mir mit den schwarzen Zuegen besser gefallen hat. Rote oder graue Zuege wuerde ich auch passend finden. Und Du brauchst noch einen schwarzen Umwerfer!


----------



## Rodihypno2 (29. März 2013)

Ich muss sagen...die Farbe der Züge und die der Flasche ist mal ekelig!
entwertet das ganze Rad, was sonst sehr ok ist.
Hat ja eine sehr entspannt-komfortable Geo?

Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr bei welcher Rahmengrösse?


----------



## elmono (29. März 2013)

Die Trinkflasche ist ja nicht immer drin, ich hab schon 1, 2 mehr. 
Und die Zughüllen kommen live richtig gut, ist aber wohl Geschmacksache. Ich wollte zumindest kein komplett schwarzes Rad haben, aber bei späterem Nichtgefallen ist das ja in 10min geändert.
Umwerfer soll irgendwann auch noch mal ein SRAM Red Black kommen, aber der Force war derartig günstig und funktioniert gleichermaßen gut, dass mir das erstmal egal war. Hab eh schon wieder mehr ausgegeben, als ich ursprünglich mal wollte.

Dafür ists aber auch leichter geworden, als ursprünglich angepeilt: Glatte 7kg. 

Rahmengröße ist XL/58, Geometriedaten hier: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/road/tarmac/tarmacsl4proosbbframeset#geometry


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. März 2013)

Das CAAD 10 finde ich klasse! Vor allem die Kurbel passt super, viel schöner als eine entstellende Shimano.

@ Elmono: Hättest Du vielleicht mal eine Teileliste zur Hand? Das ist ja wirklich leicht für einen alltagstauglichen Aufbau in Erwachsenengröße. 
Wäre nett, vielleicht kann man sich da ein paar Ideen holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (29. März 2013)

DAs CD gefällt!


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2013)

CAAD und Tarmac sind brutal gut. Das macht Lust...


----------



## moithe175 (29. März 2013)

Muss meins jetzt auch mal vorstellen, seit gestern bzw. heute mit neuem LRS 





Die Kettenblätter werden höchstwahrscheinlich noch gegen schwarze Stronglight
CT2 getauscht und dann hoffe ich mal auf besseres Wetter


----------



## sir-florian (29. März 2013)

Die weiße Hölle:


----------



## maze665 (29. März 2013)

@elmono SEHR SCHÖN: was wiegts?
  @bobtailoner top. welche reifen sind das? und welCHer lrs?


----------



## bobtailoner (29. März 2013)

@Maze:
American classic Naben, kinlin Felgen, dt revolutions
Die Reifen sind veloflex Master, mit Michelin Air comp LaTeX Schläuchen.
Da experimentiere ich gerade ein bissl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (29. März 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Elmono: Hättest Du vielleicht mal eine Teileliste zur Hand? Das ist ja wirklich leicht für einen alltagstauglichen Aufbau in Erwachsenengröße.
> Wäre nett, vielleicht kann man sich da ein paar Ideen holen.



Ich hab die Partlist mal unter das Foto editiert: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1338172
Alltagstauglichkeit wird sich dann noch zeigen müssen. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich etwas skeptisch, was meine 83kg angeht.




maze665 schrieb:


> @elmono SEHR SCHÖN: was wiegts?



Danke. 
Sind 7kg mit noch ganz wenig Potenzial nach unten (Pedale und Flaschenhalter).


----------



## Michelangelo (29. März 2013)

Hausrunde... mal wieder 





 Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen. Aber hier kann man wenigstens überhaupt mit dem Renner raus und der gestrige Regen hat auch die Salzkrusten auf den Strassen größtenteils weggespült. Morgen soll es aber wieder schneien


----------



## Chris969 (29. März 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Hausrunde... mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nox Airbase?


----------



## Michelangelo (29. März 2013)

Chris969 schrieb:


> Nox Airbase?



Stuttgart-Feuerbach


----------



## vinylcycle (29. März 2013)

Hallo welche Pedale ohne Haken sind aus 1990- 1999?
Habe ein 1991-1992 Rad mit Shimano Tricolore 600
gibt es MKS oder ähnliche die auf diese Jahre passen würden?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. März 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hab die Partlist mal unter das Foto editiert: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1338172
> Alltagstauglichkeit wird sich dann noch zeigen müssen. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich etwas skeptisch, was meine 83kg angeht.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 20/24 ist wirklich nicht so wahnsinnig viel, aber wenn Speci das so freigibt, dürfte es da ja keine Probleme geben (das könnte sich keine Firma erlauben, die Produkte auch in den USA verkauft).
Sehr leicht sind ansonsten ja noch der Rahmen, wenn ich recht informiert bin, und natürlich die SRAM-Teile, insbesondere die Kassette.

Dann wünsche ich allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem heißen Teil!


----------



## Piktogramm (29. März 2013)

@geist: Man kann in den USA auch gen größten Schrott verkaufen und damit ohne Weiteres davon kommen. Wir in Europa bekommen durch die Medien meist einfach nur die spektakulären Gerichtsurteile mit, bei denen bildungsferne Bürger Großkonzerne auf Unsummen verklagen. Genauso gibt es aber Urteile, wo sich Hersteller glitschig wie ein Aal aus div. Verfahren herauswinden . Mit den richtigen Anwälten können die sich eben auch rauswinden, dass dieses Rennrad eben nicht dazu da ist mit 70km/h Serpentinen runter zu donnern..., der Kunde Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten hat und solche Geschichten...


Wenn die Felgen jedoch steif genug sind reichen 20/24 Speichen aus.


----------



## stahlinist (30. März 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Stuttgart-Feuerbach



 @Chris969: Krailenshalde meint er...


----------



## Chris969 (30. März 2013)

Meinte eig den Rahmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. März 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> @geist: Man kann in den USA auch gen größten Schrott verkaufen und damit ohne Weiteres davon kommen. Wir in Europa bekommen durch die Medien meist einfach nur die spektakulären Gerichtsurteile mit, bei denen bildungsferne Bürger Großkonzerne auf Unsummen verklagen. Genauso gibt es aber Urteile, wo sich Hersteller glitschig wie ein Aal aus div. Verfahren herauswinden . Mit den richtigen Anwälten können die sich eben auch rauswinden, dass dieses Rennrad eben nicht dazu da ist mit 70km/h Serpentinen runter zu donnern..., der Kunde Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten hat und solche Geschichten...
> 
> 
> Wenn die Felgen jedoch steif genug sind reichen 20/24 Speichen aus.



Danke für den Hinweis mit der Rechtsprechung. 
Was ich meinte, ist, dass wohl kein kritischer Totalausfall zu befürchten ist, das könnte sich eine solche Firma nicht leisten.

Ein Steifigkeitswunder werden sie wohl eher nicht sein mit flachen 21mm Aluminiumfelgen. Wenn man aber bei den Naben genügend Gewicht gespart hat und noch etwas von den 1466g für die Felgen übrigbleibt (Die 44 Aerolites tragen ja nicht gerade dick auf.), könnte es schon noch passen.

Egal. Grau ist alle Theorie, optisch passen sie sehr gut ins Rad, und wenn sie Elmono wider Erwarten doch nicht taugen sollten, kann er ja immer noch einmal Hand anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (30. März 2013)

Chris969 schrieb:


> Meinte eig den Rahmen.



Das Bild ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber der Markenname ist eigentlich gut zu lesen.... Moots.


----------



## Chris969 (30. März 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Das Bild ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber der Markenname ist eigentlich gut zu lesen.... Moots.



Hab mich total vertan. Meinte eigentlich das weiße.


----------



## Dagon (30. März 2013)

Hab an meinem Caad 10 auch mal wieder einiges geändert. Trotz etwas schwerer Laufräder mit soliden Naben bin ich wiegt der Bock immer noch so wie er da steht unter 7 kg (6,9kg). Unter anderem ist auch die 2,5 cm hohe Steuersatzabdeckung (cone spacer) einer 0,5 mm dünnen Abdeckung aus UD Carbon gewichen. Die "grazilen" Ventilverlängerungen sind nur temporär verbaut.


----------



## moithe175 (30. März 2013)

Schönes Ding  @Dagon, bestätigt mich dabei, mir endlich schwarze Kettenblätter zu holen 





Spricht etwas gegen Stronglight CT2?


----------



## Dagon (30. März 2013)

Danke. Dein Rad ist auch klasse. Schwarze Blätter sind ein Muss. Die Stronglight sind top. Ich hatte mein Rad direkt beim Neukauf mit schwarzen CT2 50/38 ausgestattet. Kompakt war mir aber nix. Außerdem wollte ich ne Hollowgram. Falls du Intersse hast, kannst du meine Blätter haben. Die sind so gut wie neu.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Beide CD's gefallen mir!


----------



## moithe175 (30. März 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> Danke. Dein Rad ist auch klasse. Schwarze Blätter sind ein Muss. Die Stronglight sind top. Ich hatte mein Rad direkt beim Neukauf mit schwarzen CT2 50/38 ausgestattet. Kompakt war mir aber nix. Außerdem wollte ich ne Hollowgram. Falls du Intersse hast, kannst du meine Blätter haben. Die sind so gut wie neu.



Sehe gerade das du ja AUCH nen Flash 29 hast, unsere Geschmäcker sind sich ziemlich ähnlich 

Wegen den KB hast ne PN.


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2013)

Altes Rad, neue Gruppe:

Mehr Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2013)

Geiles Rad klasse in Szene gesetzt. 


btw: Ist einer der Reifen "falsch rum" drauf? Die Logos scheinen versetzt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2013)

Reifen sind schon richtig montiert, aber du hast Recht: die Schriftzüge sind nicht genau gegenüberliegend. Komisch...


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Kocmo!


----------



## norman68 (31. März 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Geiles Rad klasse in Szene gesetzt.
> 
> 
> btw: Ist einer der Reifen "falsch rum" drauf? Die Logos scheinen versetzt zu sein.



Gibt es vielleicht wie beim MTB Reifen die in der Laufrichtung vorne und hinter anders montiert werden müssen/sollten?


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2013)

Das nicht, aber die Muster auf dem Grand Prix sind so angeordnet, dass es schon sowas gibt wie eine Laufrichtung, auch wenn die beim Fahren überhaupt nicht zum Tragen kommt.
Naja, hier wird sicher was in der Produktion nicht genau gepasst haben. Das schmälert aber den Gesamteindruck in keiner Weise.


----------



## bobtailoner (31. März 2013)

Geniales kocmo!!!


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2013)

Tolles Ding !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. März 2013)

Kocmo 

Komisch: Eigentlich kann ich die Dura Ace nicht leiden, aber hier schaut sie in der Kombination gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2013)

Yep, die passt ganz gut. Die zuvor verbaute Force sah noch mal besser aus, aber funktional geht echt nix über die Dura Ace (vermutlich mit Ausnahme von den elektronischen)


----------



## Piktogramm (31. März 2013)

Selbst die elektrischen Schaltungen sind nicht oder nur minimal besser. Mit dem (riesigem) Nachteil, dass die Wartungsanleitung der elektrischen DuraAce in etwa so aufgebaut ist:

*Testgerät anschließen
*Testgerät aktivieren
*Wenn Status LED grün, Teile in Ordnung, wenn Status LED rot, betreffendes Teil wegschmeißen und neu kaufen

Insofern, in Ewigkeit mechanische XTR und DuraAce Amen! (ok die aktuelle Red ist auch nicht schlecht)


----------



## Nordpol (31. März 2013)

... dem schließe ich mich an, mit einer Di2 könnte ich auch warm werden, aber oben genanntes schreckt mich dann auch einwenig ab.


----------



## svennox (31. März 2013)

das KOCMO-RENNRAD ist TOP, vor allem aber auch durch die geniale rawMetall-grau Farbcombo..
....allerdings mag ich kein weiss, d.h. Sattel+Lenkerband würde ICH schwarz machen..
aber ist natürl. Geschmacksache, genauso wie die Sache mit den DuraAce Teilen..
.........trotzdem erstaunlich schick das Rad !!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)




----------



## Michelangelo (1. April 2013)

Generationentreffen


----------



## j0kkel (3. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Renner, Basis ist ein Bergamont Dolce Rahmen

Status: fahrbereit aber noch nicht fertig 





Die Gabel wird noch entlackt, der Carbonoptik wegen. Dann braucht's noch ein Griffband und eine Speiche im Hinterrad wird rot.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es mal so aussah:


----------



## Al_Borland (3. April 2013)

Hmm... also vorher hat's mir besser gefallen... 
Aber du bist ja auch noch nicht fertig mit dem Umbau.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2013)

Da Jens auch hier sehr aktiv war, denke ich, dass es auch hier angebracht ist:

Ich habe das Posting einfach mal so zitiert, hoffe es ist ok, Stephan!?


    Unglaublich!




Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
> Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
> ...



Hier zum Verlauf ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10467214


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (4. April 2013)

Oh nein...

Danke für die Info. Auch wenn ich ihn nur aus dem Forum hier und bei rennrad-news kannte - er wird mir als immer gut gelaunter Kumpeltyp in Erinnerung bleiben.

Mach's gut, Jens.


----------



## BontragerTom (4. April 2013)

vinylcycle schrieb:


> Hallo welche Pedale ohne Haken sind aus 1990- 1999?
> Habe ein 1991-1992 Rad mit Shimano Tricolore 600
> gibt es MKS oder ähnliche die auf diese Jahre passen würden?



Du meinst Klickies?
Gab da die Look oder die Shimano im Look Standard 
Shimano SPD kam erst so um 94/95.


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (5. April 2013)

Dann will ich mich mal einreihen...

Erstmal Moin! Ich bin absoluter Neuling! im Forum und auch was Rennräder  angeht, also nehmts mir nicht übel, wenn ich mal was nicht sofort  verstehen sollte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...jetzt  zu meinem Anliegen... Habe mir vorgestern bei Ih.bäh!-Kleinaneigen ein  Rennrad gekauft, jedoch weiss ich ehrlichgesagt kaum was da so vor mir  steht ^^ ...Selbst im Internet konnte ich keinerlei Informationen zu  Baujahr,original Austattung oder ähnlichem finden. Ich hab also keine  Ahnung wo dieses fahrrad qualitätsmäßig einzuordnen ist. Gerade weil ich  nix darüber gefunden habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das Ras nix  wildes ist, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was ich dazu sagen kann ist:    > Es ist ein Giant Shift
                                                   > Rahmenhöhe ist 54cm
                                                   > es ist ein gemuffter Stahlramen aus 1020 hi-ten Stahl
                                                   > und teilemäßig konnte ich folgendes ablesen:Suntour Accushift Umwerfer
                                                                                                                                Suntour  Oberrohr-Schaltamaturen
                                                                                                                                Sakae GXC Kurbel
                                                                                                                                Alesa Laufräder
                                                                                                                                IJ Joy Tech Naben
                                                                                                                                und dann steht  auf den Bremsen meine ich "GC 500" ?!?!?!?!?

... geplant hatte ich bis jetzt, dem guten stück erstmal nen neuen sattel,mäntel,schläuche, bremsklötze und hinten nen kleineren reflektor...Anregungen und Kritik nehm ich gerne an


----------



## moithe175 (5. April 2013)

@Dagon => hab das Kettenblatt heute zusammen mit dem anderen angebaut 
sieht top aus, danke nochmal


----------



## Dagon (5. April 2013)

Viel besser!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. April 2013)

@Bike-Maik420: Sagen wir es mal so - es handelt sich eher um ein Liebhaberstück. Wenn Du gut drauf sitzt, ist es doch gut geeignet, um mal zu schauen, ob Dir Rennradfahren überhaupt Spaß macht.

Mehr als unbedingt nötig würde ich da jetzt allerdings nicht investieren.

In diesem Sinne: Willkommen und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (6. April 2013)

Danke @Geisterfahrer, dann bestätigt sich ja meine Vermutung, um damit  bei schönem wetter ein paar touren zu machen sollte es also noch in  Ordnung sein  aus welchem jahr das rad kommt kannst du mir aber  wahrscheinlich auch nicht sagen oder ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. April 2013)

Hi Maik, kann leider auch nur raten. Ich würde auf etwa Mitte der 80er tippen. Ich habe einen Oldtimer von einem früher sehr ambitionierten Nachbarn übernommen, der wohl noch etwas älter ist. Auf dem Schaltwerk steht 78.


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. April 2013)

Da wir grad in den 80ern sind
Ist zwar nur Handyquali aber da es grad fertig ist, dacht ich, dass es ne gute Gelegenheit zum Tapatalk testen wär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (7. April 2013)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Da wir grad in den 80ern sind
> Ist zwar nur Handyquali aber da es grad fertig ist, dacht ich, dass es ne gute Gelegenheit zum Tapatalk testen wär.



"Baujahr" 1987 oder.

Mein erstes Rennrad, leider durch einen unachtsamen Autofahrer aus dem Verkehr gezogen


----------



## bobtailoner (7. April 2013)

moithe175 schrieb:


> @Dagon => hab das Kettenblatt heute zusammen mit dem anderen angebaut
> sieht top aus, danke nochmal



Gefällt mir recht gut. Der Schwarze Rahmen war schon am schönsten. Bekommt man die bapper von den Felgen runter oder sind die unter Lack?


----------



## moithe175 (7. April 2013)

Leider unter Lack  , sonst wären sie schon ab


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. April 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> "Baujahr" 1987 oder.
> 
> Mein erstes Rennrad, leider durch einen unachtsamen Autofahrer aus dem Verkehr gezogen



Ich schätze 84, weil die gesamte Schaltserie aus dem Jahr ist. Weiß es aber nicht genau. Kann man das bei nem Bianchi rausfinden? Anhand der Rahmennummer oder so?


----------



## maze665 (7. April 2013)

der lrs steht ab jetz wieder zum verkauf! VHB 500â¬.
fÃ¼hle mich mit den teilen einfach nicht wohl! hab kein vertrauen in kurven, wiegetritt ... 
kommt mir irgendwie schwammig vor! liegt aber sicher an meinemgewicht von 110kg! 
ausserdem nervt mich das gerÃ¤usch beim bremsen! 

werd wohl wieder was haltbares von mavic reinpacken!
bei interesse am lrs ---> PN.


----------



## Piktogramm (7. April 2013)

Die Schwindsüchtige Vorderradnabe ist dein Problem. Die gleichen Felgen mit DuraAce Naben sollte bei der Speichenzahl ausreichen (mit entsprechenden Shimano Schnellspannern)

Bremsgeräusche ließen sich wohl mit gescheiten Bremsbelägen beheben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheff6 (8. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Irgendwo in diesem 101-seitigen Thread hat jemand ein Lenkerband in Schwarz mit diversen weissen Aufdrucken gepostet.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eins das ist und wo man das bekommt? (Wenn möglich mit Versand in die Schweiz).
Vielen Dank und Grs
Scheff


----------



## maze665 (8. April 2013)

Scheff6 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Irgendwo in diesem 101-seitigen Thread hat jemand ein Lenkerband in Schwarz mit diversen weissen Aufdrucken gepostet.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eins das ist und wo man das bekommt? (Wenn möglich mit Versand in die Schweiz).
> ...







da hier?


----------



## Scheff6 (8. April 2013)

maze665 schrieb:


> da hier?


 
Genau! Wo bekomme ich das?


----------



## BontragerTom (8. April 2013)

Ebay, oder ein freundlicher Cinelli-Händler..


----------



## maze665 (8. April 2013)

http://www.wigglesport.de/cinelli-mike-giant-lenkerband/

hab meines hier bestellt! gibts aber auch bei anderen anbietern!


----------



## Scheff6 (9. April 2013)

Alles klar, danke euch!

Grs


----------



## emizneo (9. April 2013)

Um mal wieder etwas Farbe in diesen noch grauen Frühling zu bringen:





[/url][/IMG]




wer errät um welches material es sich handelt, darf sich weitere Bilder wünschen


----------



## Nordpol (9. April 2013)

Spacer u. Gabel dürften aus Carbon sein, Vorbau aus Alu...


----------



## Al_Borland (9. April 2013)

Ich glaube, "Material" meinte er anders.


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

@emizneo: habe keinen Bock auf Raten ! Mach hinne !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteetlaM (9. April 2013)

Wellblech?


----------



## emizneo (9. April 2013)

Stahl ihr Ungeduldigen, das Tor ist aus Wellblech


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

Wunderschön !


----------



## Stolem (9. April 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## maze665 (10. April 2013)

sehr schön ja!


----------



## Chris969 (10. April 2013)

Geiles Teil.
Bin grad dabei eins aus Edelstahl zu entwerfen. ......


----------



## j0kkel (10. April 2013)

j0kkel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Renner, Basis ist ein Bergamont Dolce Rahmen
> 
> Status: fahrbereit aber noch nicht fertig
> 
> ...



Update: habe die Gabel heute vom Lackierer meines Vertrauens abgeholt und es hat sich gelohnt =)

guckst du:


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2013)

Mir hat es von der Stange besser gefallen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2013)

Mir auch. In schwarz sieht es halt aus wie ein beliebiger China-Kohlerahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0kkel (11. April 2013)

Mir gefiel diese farbkombi einfach nicht.
Der Lack hatte auch schon arg gelitten, als ich es gekauft habe. Da war es 1,5 Jahre lang ein Leihrad und wurde entsprechend wenig gepflegt.
Mit gefällt es nach wie vor richtig gut


----------



## BontragerTom (11. April 2013)

So ist es es die perfekte Basis für eine individuelle Lackierung.


----------



## scapin76 (11. April 2013)

Schoen war es heut auf meiner kleinen Feierabendrunde.


----------



## TOM4 (11. April 2013)

Habs zwar schonmal gepostet, aber heute war entlich die jungfernfahrt und weils mir soooo spass gemacht hat - nochmal ein foto in naturlicht


----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2013)

Uuh, sehr schick. Bitte noch ein größeres Naturfoto von der Seite.


----------



## TOM4 (12. April 2013)

Hoffe ich kann das - satteltasche wird jetzt nach mehrmaliger betrachtung gegen etwas dezenteres getauscht - mir war das spezialiced eh ein dorn im auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. April 2013)

Ordentlich laut (logotechnisch), aber trotzdem sehr geil.
Und was die Satteltasche betrifft: Unterwegs siehst du sie doch nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2013)

Sorry, aber das Storck Decals Design schaut immer nicht danach aus, dass da ein Profi daran beteiligt wäre...


----------



## AddiP (13. April 2013)

Der grüne Stahl Renner trifft genau meinen Geschmack!Geiles Ding!

Mein alter Winora Stahlrenner wurde abgelöst...war ein echter Schnapper!
Konnte nicht Nein sagen.




Lenker, Sattel und Stütze kommen noch schwarz....


----------



## Chris969 (13. April 2013)

AddiP schrieb:


> Der grüne Stahl Renner trifft genau meinen Geschmack!Geiles Ding!
> 
> Mein alter Winora Stahlrenner wurde abgelöst...war ein echter Schnapper!
> Konnte nicht Nein sagen.
> ...



Find der Hintergrund passt nich so ganz.


----------



## HeikoLooke (14. April 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=572577446100719&set=pcb.572577916100672&type=1&theater


Mein Trek Madone 4.5


----------



## mystik-1 (16. April 2013)

emizneo schrieb:


> Um mal wieder etwas Farbe in diesen noch grauen Frühling zu bringen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





und ich habe heute überlegt zwischen giftgrün und schwarz. wenn ich die bilder hier sehe, hätte ich doch bloß giftgrün genommen.


----------



## AddiP (17. April 2013)

> Find der Hintergrund passt nich so ganz.



Warum?Falsches Stadion!?


----------



## Stolem (17. April 2013)

weil:
- von der falschen Seite
- gegen das Licht
- vor einem extrem unruhigen Hintergrund.

Vom Rad erkennt man fast nichts. neuer Versuch.


----------



## AddiP (17. April 2013)

Ok...die Kritik leuchted ein!
Auf dem Bild kommt die schöne Farbe auch nicht rüber...ich werde es bei Gelegenheit nochmal versuchen 

Neuer Versuch:


----------



## Nordpol (17. April 2013)

...guter Versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (17. April 2013)

Schon viel besser 
Was noch anzumerken wäre:
Fährst du regelmäßig so? Also bezogen auf die Kettenlinie?

Fürs Foto die Kette aufs Große Blatt und den Kurbelarm nach vorne, horizontal. 

Falls du regelmäßige diese Gänge fährst, brauchst du vll noch etwas Schaltnachhilfe?
Ansonsten: Spacerturm weg


----------



## AddiP (17. April 2013)

Ich habe extra fürs Bild hinten aufs kleinste Ritzel geschaltet und die Kurbel so plaziert.
Was man alles für ein Foto beachten muss 

Spacerturm kommt noch weg. Ich würde auch noch gerne eine schwarze Sattelstütze ohne Setback verbauen und eine schwarze Lenkzentrale.


----------



## Chris969 (17. April 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> das KOCMO-RENNRAD ist TOP, vor allem aber auch durch die geniale rawMetall-grau Farbcombo..
> ....allerdings mag ich kein weiss, d.h. Sattel+Lenkerband würde ICH schwarz machen..
> aber ist natürl. Geschmacksache, genauso wie die Sache mit den DuraAce Teilen..
> .........trotzdem erstaunlich schick das Rad !!!



is das eigentlich ein titanrahmen?


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2013)

Ja.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2013)

Stelllt Kocmo denn etwas anderes her?


----------



## rumstaerae (17. April 2013)




----------



## mystik-1 (17. April 2013)

rumstaerae schrieb:


>





schwarz


----------



## Stolem (18. April 2013)

Ach cool, danke, hatte das Rad vorher gar nicht gesehen  


Wirklich schönes Rad, nur die silbernen Bremsen und das Lenkerband stören mich.


----------



## swift daddy (18. April 2013)

rumstaerae schrieb:


>


fiese Maschine   was wiegt das gute Stück denn? ne schwarze Kurbel würde dem Rad gut stehen, aber das ist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumstaerae (18. April 2013)

Momentan 5,73. Die schwarze Clavi liegt hier auch schon rum. Mal schauen, wann ich dazu komme die zu montieren. Dann purzeln noch einmal locker 200g+


----------



## BontragerTom (18. April 2013)

5,7 ist ne ansage, aber  das halb gewickelte Lenkerband gibt Punktabzug.


----------



## AddiP (18. April 2013)

Räder wie zum Beispiel das KOCMO gefallen mir persönlich vom Design her am besten!
Hatte erst überlegt mein Stahlrahmen neu aufzubauen...aber preislich fahr ich mit dem Fuji besser.

Das Tarmac ist Top!!!


----------



## rumstaerae (18. April 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> 5,7 ist ne ansage, aber  das halb gewickelte Lenkerband gibt Punktabzug.



Ja, ich weiss, aber irgendwie sieht das Schmolke Carbon so geil aus, dass ich gerne draufschau, zudem sind das wertvolle Grämmer 
Am Schluss fand ich es auch nicht so schlimm, deswegen habe ich nicht weiter gewickelt. Und unten fahre ich nie...


----------



## Nordpol (18. April 2013)

> Und unten fahre ich nie...



Zum rumbummeln ist das S-Works aber zu schade...


----------



## rumstaerae (18. April 2013)

Das habe ich ja nicht gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (18. April 2013)

rumstaerae schrieb:


> Und unten fahre ich nie...



dann kanste den Lenkerteil auch absägen ... spart weite Grämmchen 

nein Spaß beiseite.... extrem viel fahr ich zwar auch nicht in Unterlenkerposition... aber gar nicht????


----------



## Michelangelo (18. April 2013)




----------



## Michael1989 (19. April 2013)

Schöne Renner hier alle.. 

Meins ist demnächst auch wieder fertig..brauch nur noch ne Campa Kassette und dann kann es auch schon auf den Asphalt gehen.


----------



## svennox (19. April 2013)

colnago +ti.Moots..
extrem geil !!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2013)

@rumstaerae: Was ist das denn für eine Bremse an Deinem S-Works? Sieht nach CNC-Leichtbau aus.
Tolles Rad insgesamt! Nur die paar Gramm für ein vollwertiges Lenkerband würde ich in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## rumstaerae (19. April 2013)

@Geisterfahrer: Ist eine Ciamillo Zero Gravity OG-Ti mit 166g/Paar.

Wenn ich wieder neues Lenkerband ran baue schaue ich mir einmal die komplette Wicklung an


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2013)

Fein, fein, die scheint ja nach allem was man liest nicht nur leicht zu sein, sondern auch noch gut zu bremsen. Und ich persönlich finde sie auch ganz hübsch. Silber ist zwar ein Bruch an dem Rad, wäre mir in dem Fall aber auch egal.


----------



## Michael1989 (19. April 2013)

In schwarz würden die Bremsen schicker aussehen


----------



## mkk (19. April 2013)

Mein Rennrad heute auf 50 km tour .


----------



## JensXTR (19. April 2013)

Meins ist diesen Winter in den Farbtopf gefallen, aber nun fährt es wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2013)

Kommt sehr gut! Das i-Tüpchelchen wären ein grüner KommVor und grüne Reynolds-Schriftzüge am Hinterrad.


----------



## mkk (19. April 2013)

Die Matten Farben sehen toll aus passt prima.


----------



## mkk (19. April 2013)




----------



## rumstaerae (19. April 2013)

Sind ja auch nicht silber sondern weiss


----------



## LF-X (19. April 2013)

irgend wer bei "Rund um Köln" dabei?


----------



## rumstaerae (19. April 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Fein, fein, die scheint ja nach allem was man liest nicht nur leicht zu sein, sondern auch noch gut zu bremsen. Und ich persönlich finde sie auch ganz hübsch. Silber ist zwar ein Bruch an dem Rad, wäre mir in dem Fall aber auch egal.



Die Bremsen sind absolut Top. Schön zu dosieren und greifen bestens! In der Bucht auch neu in Auktionen gut zu bekommen! Wie gesagt - weiss!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. April 2013)

Davon bin ich überzeugt. 
Habe mich vom Foto nur in Bezug auf die Farbe täuschen lassen.


----------



## windhoek (20. April 2013)

Hallo
Hier mein Namenloser Renner
hat schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel, ist aber neu
Alurahmen mit Stahlgabel, knappe 11 Kg
Gruß


----------



## Stolem (20. April 2013)

die Ergos sind halt deutlich zu weit oben. Ist aber nur durch neuwickeln des Lenkerbands zu lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windhoek (20. April 2013)

Hallo
Meinste die Schalter, ich habe den Lenker höher gestellt, da kann ich besser reingreifen  Gruß


----------



## Michael1989 (20. April 2013)

@windhoek : Das ist doch aber bestimmt nicht bequem in der Griff-Position oder ?


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2013)




----------



## swift daddy (22. April 2013)

JensXTR schrieb:


>


das ist mal extremst geil, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## chem (22. April 2013)

Jep, das De Rosa ist wirklich toll. Was würde ich dafür geben


----------



## sir-florian (22. April 2013)

swift daddy schrieb:


> das ist mal extremst geil, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut



Allmächtiger! Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumstaerae (23. April 2013)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Meins ist diesen Winter in den Farbtopf gefallen, aber nun fährt es



Was wiegt denn die leckere Schnitte?


----------



## JensXTR (23. April 2013)

rumstaerae schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn die leckere Schnitte?



Danke für die ganzen positiven Bemerkungen

Es wiegt komplett fahrbereit 6,6 kg


----------



## rumstaerae (23. April 2013)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Es wiegt komplett fahrbereit 6,6 kg


----------



## powderJO (26. April 2013)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Meins ist diesen Winter in den Farbtopf gefallen, aber nun fährt es wieder....




ist das echt ein de rosa - die gabel zumindest sieht für mich nicht aus wie eine originale. sind doch normal gerade ohne die extreme vorbiegung.


----------



## mete (26. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das echt ein de rosa - die gabel zumindest sieht für mich nicht aus wie eine originale. sind doch normal gerade ohne die extreme vorbiegung.



Offensichtlich gibt's die auch in gebogen:


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2013)

emizneo schrieb:


> Stahl ihr Ungeduldigen, das Tor ist aus Wellblech
> _pure bros_



sehr schön. das oder das genesis standen auch auf meiner liste.
die vernunft sagt aber, erstmal den crosser "kastrieren".





lenkerband kommt noch etwas weniger farbenfrohes. vielleicht auch mal mit gedult gewickelt. hat schon ziemlich gelitten und ist... zu rosa.


----------



## xxmoexx (26. April 2013)

Man sieht, dass ich aus dem MTB Bereich komme... 
Ich komme mit Rennlenkern einfach nicht klar.Also nenne ich das einfach Halbrenner.


----------



## Microsash (27. April 2013)

Moin !

Habs auch mal geschafft, ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild von meinen ungleichen Zwillingen zu machen:





Im Detail wird immer hier und da was geschraubt, daher nicht leicht zu sagen, es ist fertig.....

Gruß

Sash


----------



## norman68 (27. April 2013)

Von der Antriebsseite Fotografieren ist besser


----------



## Chris969 (27. April 2013)

Geb nu auch mal wieder mein Senf dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (27. April 2013)

Würde auch gerne meinen Aeropfeile zeigen,aber ich kann die Kassette nicht fest montieren da der mitgelieferte Verschlussring nicht passt  

Brauche Campagnolo mit 26x1 Gewinde !


----------



## LF-X (27. April 2013)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind. Welche Kassetten kann man bei Campagnolo nehmen, wenn man eine Compact-Kubel und eine kurzes Schaltwerk hat? Momentan ist 12-25 drauf. Geht auch 13-29 ?


----------



## Al_Borland (28. April 2013)

Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber kurzer Schaltkäfig hat glaube ich ne Kapazität bis 32 Zähne. Auch hier nachzulesen.


----------



## LF-X (28. April 2013)

Interessant... Laut der älteren Anleitung waren es nur 30: http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/de/2010_OEM_MANUAL_DE-07-09.pdf

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren


----------



## svennox (28. April 2013)

..die Farbcombo kommt richtig gut, auch sonst..echt TOP das Rennrad 



JensXTR schrieb:


> Meins ist diesen Winter in den Farbtopf gefallen, aber nun fährt es wieder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k.nickl (28. April 2013)

Mit Compact und 12-25 kommt man eh alles rauf?


----------



## LF-X (28. April 2013)

naja - Bei 24h im 4er Team gilt es Kraft zu sparen  Hab jetzt mal ein 33er Kettenblatt bestellt. Mal sehen was das bringt.


----------



## JM87 (30. April 2013)

Her mal mein neues


----------



## Boshard (30. April 2013)

Schickes Cube 
und was wiegt es wirklich im Original zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. April 2013)

Mit einer rein schwarzen Stütze und komplett gewickeltem Lenkerband fände ich persönlich es schöner. Aber ansonsten gefällt mir der Aufbau. Der Cuberahmen wirkt auf mich schön schlank und elegant. Flaschenhalter bitte auch möglichst schlicht und schwarz.
Hast Du die Lenker- und STI-Stellung so ausgetestet und für Dich für gut befunden? Schaut nämlich schon ziemlich merkwürdig aus. (Lenkerenden zum Sattelende ausgerichtet statt wie von vielen für gut befunden Unterlenker waagerecht bzw. in Richtung hinteres Aufallende - siehe z. B. das DeRosa auf dieser Seite) Aber letztlich muss es ja nur passen.


----------



## JM87 (30. April 2013)

Hi also aktuell wiegt es wie abgebildet mit Pedalen 6,9 KG . Mit dem Lenker stimmt der muss noch ausgerichtet werden und mit dem Lenkerband muss ich dir mittlerweile auch recht geben ;-) Was meint ihr stehen dem Bike andere Reifen z.b. Ultremos mit weißen Rand?


----------



## Boshard (30. April 2013)

Ja die Schwalbe Ultremo mit weiß dürften gut wirken.
Ich würde contis aufziehen.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (2. Mai 2013)

LF-X schrieb:


> Interessant... Laut der älteren Anleitung waren es nur 30: http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/de/2010_OEM_MANUAL_DE-07-09.pdf
> 
> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren



Die Kapazität ist meist mit hoher Sicherheitsreserve angegeben. Zwei Zähne mehr gehen fast immer, meist auch 3 oder manchmal sogar 4-6. Wenn man drauf verzichtet groß-groß zu schalten und die Kette einen ticken kürzer macht kann man da auch noch in die Richtung optimieren. Heisst aber ausprobieren.


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meine Susi in der 2013er Revision:

Neu sind:


SISL2 Spider
Sram Red 2013 Schalthebel
Sram Red YAW Umwerfer
Sram Quickview Halter für den Edge
Ein neuer Hinterreifen (60g leichter, da nicht voll mit Dichtmilch, wie der Alte  )

6020g


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Mai 2013)

10/10 - und wie gewohnt super Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (6. Mai 2013)

welcher lrs is denn das johnny rico?
schaut top aus!


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. Mai 2013)

@Maze: Das sind Reynolds DV46 UL-T


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2013)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## NBB (6. Mai 2013)

mit neuem Sattel


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. Mai 2013)

Wunderbare Lackierung!


----------



## MalteetlaM (6. Mai 2013)

Endlich zeigt mal jemand ein "Durchschnittsrad". Ein Kumpel hat das Gleiche. Die Farbe ist echt toll!


----------



## NBB (6. Mai 2013)

Danke! - Ja, kein High-End-Rad. Genügt aber soweit meinen Ansprüchen


----------



## goofyfooter (7. Mai 2013)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Meins ist diesen Winter in den Farbtopf gefallen, aber nun fährt es wieder....



Bravo, Ragazzi!

Du heisst nich zufaellig Enzo Molinari?


----------



## k.nickl (7. Mai 2013)

Sehr sehr guter Film!


----------



## goofyfooter (7. Mai 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Sehr sehr guter Film!



DEF. 
Leider taugen die neueren Besson's nix mehr. Leon war der letzte wirklich gute. Spaetsommer diesen Jahres kommt wieder mal ein neuer (Malavita) mit Holly-Stars aber nach seiner Gruetze der letzten 10 Jahre darf man von ihm nix mehr erwarten - leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (8. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Renner. Ein paar Optimierungen kommen noch (Logo von Sattelstütze entfernen, evtl. andere Kurbel und Aufkleber für den LRS in schwarz).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2013)

@ goofyfooter:
Hat was von Edgar Wallace in farbig, das Foto...  

Arrrgh, totally gone offtopic.
 @crazy.man77: Heißes Teil! Stützenlogo entfernen und LR-Dekor in schwarz finde ich gut. Die Kurbel würde ich allerdings nicht tauschen (sofern nicht technische Gründe dafür sprechen), sondern lediglich schwarze Stronglight-Kettenblätter montieren. Schalten gut, sind leicht genug und optisch deutlich ruhiger als die verbauten.


----------



## hobbot (8. Mai 2013)

Endlich fertig 
Ok, fast - die Flaschenhalter liegen noch rum.


























Die MTB SPD Pedale sind schon fast ein muss...


----------



## DaCube (8. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Storcki 

Rahmen günstig gebraucht bekommen (nahezu ungefahren)

Dura Ace 9000 (11fach), 50/34  ,12-28m  175-er Kurbel
Dura Ace Pedale PD 9000
Cosmic Carbon SL 
SLR XP
Ritchey WCS wet black, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze
mittlerweile weiße Flaschenhalter


----------



## DaCube (8. Mai 2013)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Renner. Ein paar Optimierungen kommen noch (Logo von Sattelstütze entfernen, evtl. andere Kurbel und Aufkleber für den LRS in schwarz).


 
Geiles Stück!


----------



## noam (8. Mai 2013)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Renner. Ein paar Optimierungen kommen noch (Logo von Sattelstütze entfernen, evtl. andere Kurbel und Aufkleber für den LRS in schwarz).



porn!

vielleicht noch ein weißer Sattel passend zum Lenkerband


----------



## crazy.man77 (8. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Blumen! ich überleg mir das mal mit dem Feintuning und stelle dann mal neue Bilder ein.


----------



## DaCube (8. Mai 2013)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! ich überleg mir das mal mit dem Feintuning und stelle dann mal neue Bilder ein.


 
Hab ja auch ne CR1 (von 2005)
Leider von falscher Seite aufgenommen

http://cdn.fotocommunity.com/photos/17065459.jpg


----------



## 007ike (8. Mai 2013)

sieht richtig fett aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Mai 2013)

das Scott macht auch Live eine sehr gute Figur.


----------



## goofyfooter (8. Mai 2013)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Altes Rad, neue Gruppe:
> 
> Mehr Bilder gibt es hier



Ganz krasse Karre 

Mini-Kritik/Anregung:

Trompeten-Vorbau austauschen
Campagnolo 10f Carbon Kurbel & Schaltwerk

Mich interessiert dein Foto-Setup. Ist die Vignettierung gewollt?


----------



## goofyfooter (8. Mai 2013)

emizneo schrieb:


> Stahl ihr Ungeduldigen, das Tor ist aus Wellblech




Die Rahmen sind fuer den Preis kaum zu toppen. Das einzige was mich irritiert ist, dass Bros perdu nicht den Rohrsatz preisgibt.


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Mai 2013)

Hi,

die Vignette ist gewollt und  wurde nachträglich hinzugefügt. (ganz so starkt vignettiert das Objektiv zum Glück nicht!)

Verwendet hab ich ne Nikon D800 mit 70-200VR I @150mm und Blende 2.8. Tageslicht, Freihand, keine Filter oder ähnliches... Hier hab ich noch eins im gleichen Setup in voller Auflösung (36MP) und ohne großartige Nachbearbeitun hochgeladen, falls dich das Auflösungsvermögen der Linse interessiert...

Gruß,
Johnny

P.S.: Campa kommt mir nicht ans Rad ;-)


----------



## Chris969 (8. Mai 2013)

DaCube schrieb:


> Mein neues Storcki
> 
> Rahmen günstig gebraucht bekommen (nahezu ungefahren)
> 
> ...



Sehr schick. Gefällt mir. Storck is halt schon mega.


----------



## maze665 (8. Mai 2013)

mal wieder einen anderen laufradsatz probieren! 






und einmal neue reifen und pedale an den klassiker! ein weisses originl colnago lenkerband kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (8. Mai 2013)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Vignette ist gewollt und  wurde nachträglich hinzugefügt. (ganz so starkt vignettiert das Objektiv zum Glück nicht!)
> 
> ...



Hi Johnny,

Danke fuer die flotte Antwort. Ja, offene Blende und grosse Brennweite scheint ja das Rezept zu sein. Da koennte ich ja glatt mein Spiegeltele ausprobieren... Freihand geht ja auch ganz gut mit DSLR dank ISO push.
Die Linse ist echt Ratten-scharf - Top Profigeraet! Von nix kommt nix - das sieht man!

Ok, ich versuch das in innerhalb des naechsten Monats zu battlen... challenge accepted! Habe 2 neue Karren im Aufbau.

herlzliche Gruesse aus Wilmitown!


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Mai 2013)

Challenge acception accepted


----------



## crazy.man77 (9. Mai 2013)

@maze665 
das Speci ist ganz nett, aber das Lenkerband hätte ich in schwarz oder weiss genommen.
Das Colnago gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schön, mal wieder eine polierte Gruppe zu sehen (daher fahre ich auch meine Dura Ace 7800 noch).


----------



## funrider (12. Mai 2013)

Mal mein letztes Low-Budget Projekt:


Aus Zwei mach Eins.

Ein Garagenfund förderte 2 ähnliche Centurion Rennräder aus den 70er zu Tage. Ausgestattet mit Shimano 600 und Suntour Komponenten warenn sie mir zu schade zu wegwerfen. Bei näherer Betrachtung ließen die Räder ein gewisses Potential erkennen und ich entschloss mich beide Bikes zu zerlegen, überholen und/oder funktionell aufzuwerten.

Die Entscheidung fiel auf einen geraden Lenker, da das Rad hauptsächlich in der City auf dem Weg zur Uni bzw zur Praktikumsstelle eingesetzt werden sollte und ich bisher noch kein Rennrad gefahren bin.

Ausgetauscht wurden somit Lenker, Bremsen, Sattel, Reifen sowie diverse Schaltkomponenten, immer aber soweit wie möglich gegen zeitgenössische oder zumindest optisch passende Teile.
Der Rest wurde aufgearbeitet werden. Besonders die 600er Kurbel sowie der klassische Tange Steuersatz sehen noch sehr gut aus.
Auch die Laufräder mit Excel Naben und Mavic Module E Felgen konnten gerettet werden.

Das Ergebnis seht ihr unten


----------



## LF-X (13. Mai 2013)

Das Rennrad im Einsatz:






Das Wetter war dieses Wochenende in Köln noch relativ gnädig. Anfangs Regen in der Startaufstellung. Danach aber recht angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Mai 2013)

War das ein Rennen oder ne RTF? Wegen der Gopro aufm Lenker.


----------



## LF-X (13. Mai 2013)

Ein Rennen... Hat man die GoPro sonst nur beim RTF dabei? Kenne mich mit Rennrad-Gepflogenheiten noch nicht so aus  

Das Rennen war "Rund um Köln".


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Mai 2013)

Naja, beim Rennen zählt jedes Gramm. Und im Gefecht ne Cam bedienen könnte bei der Konkurrenz aus sicherheitstechnischer Sicht vielleicht schlecht ankommen. Nicht, dass du jemanden abräumst, weil du dich gerade auf die Cam anstatt auf das Rennen konzentrierst.


----------



## LF-X (14. Mai 2013)

Mit der Cam spielt man ja nicht während man fährt  Die wird im Startbereich angemacht und nach dem Rennen aus.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Mai 2013)

Bliebe noch das Zusatzgewicht und der zusätzliche Luftwiderstand. Aber ich glaube, ich kenne die Antwort schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2013)

Zusatzgewicht einer GoPro ? Nicht dein Ernst.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Mai 2013)

Frag mal die Weightweenies.


----------



## hdamok (14. Mai 2013)

ich freu mich schon auf RaR


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Mai 2013)

Mit der Sattelposition? 
Stell mal waagerecht.


----------



## hdamok (14. Mai 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelposition?
> Stell mal waagerecht.



jaja


----------



## arniebol (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## arniebol (14. Mai 2013)

BMC Racemaster SLX01 mit neuen kleinen Upgrades


----------



## muellema (14. Mai 2013)

Positiver Vorbau und dann den Lenker nach unten gedreht? Schaut seltsam aus


----------



## k.nickl (15. Mai 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf RaR


Irre schöner Rahmen!  - Aber Sattel richten 



muellema schrieb:


> Positiver Vorbau und dann den Lenker nach unten gedreht? Schaut seltsam aus


Man siehe genauer hin: FSA Plasma Integrated: Macht umgedreht für eine noch seltsamere Figur: Past also so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2013)

Dann müssen die STIs aber höher, und zwar so, dass die Bremshebel in etwa senkrecht hängen.


----------



## BontragerTom (15. Mai 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf RaR



schick!

die "fehlende" Bremse hinten irritiert mich noch etwas bei den neuen Madones. Von den ersten Prodktbildern nach Neuvorstellung war ich nicht so begeistert, aber das wird mit deinem Rad zum Glück nicht bestätigt. Sieht richtig gut aus der Hobel.

RaR?
Richtig alberne Rückmeldungen?


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2013)

Nee!
"Ruff Aufs Rad".


----------



## LF-X (15. Mai 2013)

Rad am Ring.
 @hdamok: In was für einem Team fahrt ihr (1, 2, 4, 8)?


----------



## hdamok (15. Mai 2013)

LF-X schrieb:


> Rad am Ring.
> @hdamok: In was für einem Team fahrt ihr (1, 2, 4, 8)?


nach 3 oder 4 mal 2er auf dem MTB, wollt ich es dieses Jahr mal Solo auf dem RR versuchen.


----------



## LF-X (15. Mai 2013)

Hut ab. Wir starten wie letztes Jahr im 4er RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (15. Mai 2013)

von heute früh ... 80km runde.


----------



## arniebol (15. Mai 2013)

Hab's nochmal neu gewickelt und die STI's senkrecht gestellt!

Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2013)




----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2013)

Schönes BMC !


----------



## JM87 (18. Mai 2013)

So nun ist es endlich fertig


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2013)

Bis auf's Lenkerband schick.


----------



## DaKe (18. Mai 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bis auf's Lenkerband schick.



Wieso was ist denn mit dem Lenkerband ?

Gruß DaKe


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2013)

Bisschen albern gewickelt imho. Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund den Unterlenker frei zu lassen, außer das Zur-Schau-Stellen des Lenkerherstellers?


----------



## k.nickl (18. Mai 2013)

Wird wohl so verkauft. Den Fehler haben alle Cubes.
Sonst: Schönes Gerät!


----------



## JM87 (18. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank .Ja das stimmt mit dem Lenkerband hab mich da an Cube gehalten mit dem Wickeln. Ist aber kein fertiges Rad , sondern ein Selbstaufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (18. Mai 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bisschen albern gewickelt imho. Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund den Unterlenker frei zu lassen, außer das Zur-Schau-Stellen des Lenkerherstellers?



Jetzt hab ich`s auch erblickt ! Vielleicht war ja auch das Band alle


----------



## HB76 (18. Mai 2013)

DaKe schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich`s auch erblickt ! Vielleicht war ja auch das Band alle



 du weest aber schon wo angefangen wird mit wickeln??


----------



## DaKe (18. Mai 2013)

ja so wie mein eine Treppe baut ? toller Vergleich oder ?


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Wird wohl so verkauft. Den Fehler haben alle Cubes.
> Sonst: Schönes Gerät!


Ich habe nun schon so einige Cubes aufgebaut, und die kommen - zumindest zum Händler - alle aus dem Karton ohne gewickeltes Lenkerband. Das wird bei uns im Laden zumindest direkt vor Ort gemacht.
Is ja aber auch egal. Ich find's unpraktisch, weil so der Unterlenker nicht allzu griffig ist.


----------



## k.nickl (19. Mai 2013)

Ok, das wusste ich nicht: habe mich auf die Katalogbilder bezogen auf denen auch so gewickelt wurde...
Aber jetzt: BILDER


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## k.nickl (21. Mai 2013)

Aktueller Aufbau für die Saison:


----------



## BontragerTom (21. Mai 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbau für die Saison:



Sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## maze665 (21. Mai 2013)

hübsch das trek!
was kostet so eine rotor kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (21. Mai 2013)

Nur die Kurbel: ab 220.
Suchte nach einer die zu allen Gruppen(Marken) passt da ein Wechsel anstand. Lager sind Shimano, da gleicher Achsdurchmesser.


----------



## aquarius-biker (23. Mai 2013)

Mein neuer Renner nach längerer Abstinenz, konnte nach einer Probefahrt die Finger nicht davon lassen , sehr geiles Bike 

Trek Domane 4.3


----------



## longbike (24. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Gerät


----------



## smeah (24. Mai 2013)

Steht übrigens zum Verkauf


----------



## cluso (24. Mai 2013)

Sehr gut, du hast dir gerade viele Freunde gemacht bei Leuten mit kleinen Displays...

Ich habe 1600x1200 als Auflösung und muss scrollen wie hulle um was zu sehen.


----------



## Emmanja (28. Mai 2013)

Sooo, mein Foil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (28. Mai 2013)

@longbike:
Ist das das BMC Granfondo? Wie fährt sich das Rad so? Und was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?

Finde ich ziemlich gut 

Grüße
corfrimor


----------



## crazy.man77 (28. Mai 2013)

@Emmanja
geiles Teil. Ein Foto von der Seite wäre schön.


----------



## longbike (29. Mai 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @longbike:
> Ist das das BMC Granfondo? Wie fährt sich das Rad so? Und was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?
> 
> Finde ich ziemlich gut
> ...



Ja ist das GF02 in Rahmengröße 56 (bin 184cm und SL 90 cm).

Ich bin begeistert davon, es ist laufruhig in den Abfahrten und macht auf schlechten Straßen viel Spaß, da es die Schläge sehr gut schluckt.


----------



## sonic00 (29. Mai 2013)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2013)

Schöne Basis, schöner Aufbau!  Was wiegt's?


----------



## Chris969 (30. Mai 2013)

sonic00 schrieb:


>



Was für Laufräder sind das? 
Sag jetzt aber nich Raynolds


----------



## sonic00 (30. Mai 2013)

7,3kg
Tune TSR30


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Microsash (8. Juni 2013)

Heute mal den Hobel geputzt und da es sonnig war auch gleich mal n Bild gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juni 2013)

Habe auch etwas gebastelt:





(Das silberne Lenkerband und die Needle mit gelben Sattelstreben habe ich übrigens drangeschraubt, damit niemand über die Frisur des Firmengründers herziehen muss... (; )


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

(Könnte einen etwas höherprofilierten LRS vertragen.)


----------



## Chris969 (9. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> (Könnte einen etwas höherprofilierten LRS vertragen.)



Vorschlag? 
Steh grad auch vor der entscheidung für mein Storck


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

Irgendas mit 30mm. Schtät ja Reynolds mit Custom Decals vorschlagen.


----------



## LF-X (9. Juni 2013)

Ist noch jemand hier in Berlin?


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

Velothon? Hab ein paar Bekannte, die da sind. Nützt dir wohl aber nix. 
Viel Spaß und Sturzfreiheit.


----------



## LF-X (9. Juni 2013)

Bin schon durch. 35er Schnitt trotz 2 Stunden Schlaf und Fury Konzert gestern. Absolut gut verlaufen. Jetzt geht es in den Chainreaction VIP Bereich das Profirennen verfolgen und dann ins Bett!


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

Siehste - haben sich die nachträglichen Wünsche doch gelohnt.


----------



## Chris969 (9. Juni 2013)

Microsash schrieb:


> Heute mal den Hobel geputzt und da es sonnig war auch gleich mal n Bild gemacht:



Was das für eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Microsash (9. Juni 2013)

Steht doch drauf ;-)

Ist Kpl custombuild , Rahmen (960g) hab ich selbst direkt ab Fabrik schicken lassen. Schaltung Sram red mit 50/34 auf 11/28. Räder Ksyrium Sl. Im gesamten 6,55 ......


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Irgendas mit 30mm. Schtät ja Reynolds mit Custom Decals vorschlagen.



Öh... die Tune TSR 30 bzw. Kinlin XR-300 alias CNC HP 455 haben doch 30mm.
Täuscht wohl etwas wegen der silbernen Bremsflanke.

Hmm, Reynolds... welche meinst Du? Habe ja auch lange gesucht im Vorfeld, aber keine Hochprofiler gefunden, bei denen ich keine technischen Kompromisse eingehen muss, sei es bei der Alltagstauglichkeit (Clincher, Allwetter-Bremsflanke), beim Gewicht oder der Tauglichkeit für 83kg nackig. Aber bin gerne für Vorschläge offen. Wobei wir das wohl langsam in einen separaten Thread auslagern sollten, statt die Galerie zu missbrauchen. Hier geht's weiter.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich endlich mal mein Tarmac fertig machen will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hier eine Empfehlung bzgl. des Lenkerbandes gibt ?
Taugen die von Specialized ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2013)

Ich fand das Zeug von Fizik sehr angenehm.


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Juni 2013)

Specialized roubaix find ich sehr gut


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2013)

das roubaix ist super. schön lang, relativ elastisch und greift sich auch ohne handschuhe gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Super, danke, werde ich probieren....paßt ja dann auch zum Rad !


----------



## k.nickl (10. Juni 2013)

Deda greift sich auch der gut, besser als Fizik (für mich ohne Handschuhe).


----------



## hexxagon (10. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nachdem ich endlich mal mein Tarmac fertig machen will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hier eine Empfehlung bzgl. des Lenkerbandes gibt ?



Cannondale Synapse ist auch schön zu greifen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2013)

Ãberrascht war ich von dem 5 â¬ Band von Velo. Greift sich deutlich angenehmer als mein Deda, da mehr DÃ¤mpfung. Und kommt komplett ohne Aufschriften. Bisher auch keine Klagen bezÃ¼glich der Langlebigkeit.


----------



## Chris969 (10. Juni 2013)

BBB is auch nich ohne.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Juni 2013)

Nie mehr was anderes als Deda! Fizik ist zu unelastisch und wirft Falten oder legt sicht nicht an den Lenker an. Das Deda-Band lässt sich leicht reinigen, weil porenlos. Und das Band mit der Carbonoptik kommt auch noch gut für's Auge.


----------



## Rockwood (10. Juni 2013)

Mein Roubaix in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
Lenker und die Bremsen/Schaltgruppe werden getauscht, sobald die neue Ultegra lieferbar ist.




http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/o7/45/o745apqjn5vh/large_P1010031.JPG?0


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Juni 2013)

Nee, sorry. Ich find's absolut unförmig. Abartig teuer und sicherlich astreines Fahrgefühl, aber in meinen Augen pottenhässlich.
Der Sattel passt so? Sieht nach großer Pein aus.


----------



## Rockwood (10. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Nee, sorry. Ich find's absolut unförmig. Abartig teuer und sicherlich astreines Fahrgefühl, aber in meinen Augen pottenhässlich.
> Der Sattel passt so? Sieht nach großer Pein aus.


An den Sattel soll man sich angeblich gewöhnen, bisher hab ich es noch nicht wirklich geschafft. 
Unförmig - naja, ist wohl auch meiner Größe von 1,96 geschuldet. Da fallen manche Teile etwas aus der Symmetrie.
Abartig teuer? Ist denke ich relativ. Aber wer redet schon über Geld?
Fahrgefühl ist im Vergleich zu meinem Epic eine Katastrophe, doch angeblich soll es ein saubequemes Rad sein. 
Ist mein erstes Rennrad. Es heißt, man  muß eines haben, wenn man ein richtiger Biker werden will.  
Die nächsten Wochen und Monate werden zeigen, ob wir Freude werden.


----------



## thoralfw (11. Juni 2013)

richte erstmal den sattel mit einer wasserwage aus. inbus einstecken und die ersten 50km abspulen - unterwegs dann langsam an die komfortabelste sattelposition rantasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (11. Juni 2013)

Inbus mit auf die Probefahrt nehmen und ein kurzes Intervall von 3-5min im EB fahren, davor etwas Grundlage, wenn es passt lassen.


----------



## spinner69 (11. Juni 2013)

Für die Rahmenhöhe gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2013)

Mir auch. Hab schon viel schlimmere Lulatsch-Bikes gesehen.
Schöne Rahmen in großen Größen wäre mal ein Thema für die Designer.


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Juni 2013)

Leider keine gute Photo-Perspektive gewählt.

Zudem forciert Speciallzed die Geo noch mit diesem Design.

ein Uni farbenes S-Works wirkt da deutlich eleganter.


----------



## Rockwood (12. Juni 2013)

Soviel zum Thema sündhaft teuer!


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte gerade loslegen.


----------



## LF-X (12. Juni 2013)

ich schäme mich ja fast, dass mein ganzes Rennrad weniger kostet als die Laufradsätze die ihr so fahrt.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juni 2013)

Ging mir auch mal so - bis der Kauf meines LRS den Wert meines Ferraris mal eben knapp ver-anderthalb-facht hat. 
Entweder man bleibt standhaft und sieht sein Rad nüchtern als Sportgerät, das auch fährt, wenn es 1.000 EUR gekostet hat. Oder man gerät unweigerlich in die Tuningspirale des Todes und hört nicht auf nachzurüsten.
Hab letztens erst die Tacx Tao Carbon runtergeschmissen und ein Paar Arundel Mandible montiert.


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Juni 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema sündhaft teuer!






Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade loslegen.




Ging nur ums Design nicht um die Kröten.. echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellema (13. Juni 2013)

Die Arundel sind schlicht die genialsten Flaschenhalter die ich je gefahren bin. Halten die Flaschen einfach wie ein Schraubstock


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Juni 2013)

Die Dinger habe ich auch erst für überteuerten Hipsterkram gehalten. Jetzt finde ich sie nur noch überteuert. 
Nee, die sind astrein. Allerdings bin ich auch nur deshalb umgestiegen, weil die zu den Tacx Tao passenden Flaschen immer seltener werden. Meine Source-Flaschen zerfielen schon so langsam in ihre atomaren Bestandteile.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich auch nur deshalb umgestiegen, weil die zu den Tacx Tao passenden Flaschen immer seltener werden. Meine Source-Flaschen zerfielen schon so langsam in ihre atomaren Bestandteile.



Bitte? Die Source gibt es doch fast überall. Und die von Tune sind doch bspw. auch "nur" Tacx Source.


----------



## MrFaker (19. Juni 2013)

Die Rennhure mit neuer Kurbel.


----------



## crazy.man77 (19. Juni 2013)

@chrisRM6
gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Gorth (19. Juni 2013)

Surly Pacer mit Resten vom alten Rad aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (19. Juni 2013)

Baue mir gerade einen Surly Disc Trucker auf. Der wird wohl ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte? Die Source gibt es doch fast überall. Und die von Tune sind doch bspw. auch "nur" Tacx Source.


Nicht in rot-transparent und mit 750ml. Hab schon bis ganz nach oben durchgefunkt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2013)

Ich wusste nicht einmal, dass es sowas gab.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2013)

Ganz wichtig für das Gesamtbild meines Ferraris. 
Aber ich bin bei Elite fündig geworden. Musste halt nur neue FH montieren.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2013)

Habe auch etwas umgerüstet.
Das erste Rennen haben wir schon erfolgreich bestanden


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2013)

Muss ein schweißtreibendes Rennen gewesen sein.


----------



## LF-X (19. Juni 2013)

Dabei sieht das Ding echt schnittig aus. Aber abartig viel Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2013)

Sieht nur so schlimm aus, weil die Fuhre in einem Präsentationsständer hängt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juni 2013)

Das Surly finde ich richtig gut.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2013)

finde ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill3004 (20. Juni 2013)

Giant TCR Composite 2 Modelljahr 2012


----------



## Garnitur (21. Juni 2013)

Vor allem für nach dem Schwimmen und vor dem Laufen:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2013)

Ich betreibe keinen Triathlon, daher verzeih die vielleicht blöde Frage, aber warum der Flaschenhalter am Sattel statt im Rahmendreieck? Luftwiderstand?


----------



## k.nickl (21. Juni 2013)

GoPro spielereien...


----------



## Stolem (21. Juni 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich betreibe keinen Triathlon, daher verzeih die vielleicht blöde Frage, aber warum der Flaschenhalter am Sattel statt im Rahmendreieck? Luftwiderstand?



Aerodynamik. 

Bei Triathlon und TT Rädern ist alles auf maximale Aerodynamik ausgelegt, da du eben mal fix über 180KM (o.ä.) völlig allein im Wind hängst. Das dabei die Räder etwas schwerer werden wird sozusagen in Kauf genommen.

wobei mir persönlich bei dem oben gezeigten, die Sattelüberhöhung viel zu gering wäre und der Lenker viel zu hoch.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2013)

Okay, also doch richtig vermutet. Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## LF-X (21. Juni 2013)

@k.nickl: Wie/Wo ist die GoPro da fest gemacht ? Und wie sieht das als Video aus ?

Sieht auf dem Photo auf jeden Fall schon mal dynamischer aus als am Vorbau: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHawpewn4-I"]Rund um KÃ¶ln 2013 - Bergisches Land - Abfahrten (Video 4) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## k.nickl (21. Juni 2013)

Ist mit der sog. Schraubklemmenhalterung neben dem Schaltwerk montiert worden.
Video gibt es keines. Nach stundenlang ungeschnittenen Videomaterial aus (realitv) unabwechslungsreichen Positionen nutze ich die Kamera nur noch für Fotos.


----------



## hexxagon (23. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich nach der Radbiometrie endlich wieder schmerzfrei bin, gibt es ein Update meines Renners. Die Perspektive und "Kamera" hätte ich besser wählen können... 





Sattelstütze: Cannondale C2 -> Xtreme Carbon -> Thomson Masterpiece
Lenker: Cannondale C2 -> Easton EC90 Aero
Lenkerband: Fizik Microtex -> Cannondale Synapse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0kkel (23. Juni 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> GoPro spielereien...



sehr sehr fein =)
bringt den Temporausch nach Haus


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse an diesem Rahmen hat oder dem ganzen Rad hat, möchte er sich bitte melden !









Der Rahmen / das Rad sind neu aufgebaut und ungefahren.

Bilder vom Rad folgen.

Diese Parts sind verbaut:

Rahmen: Specialized TARMAC Carbon SL3 S-Works, Größe 56
Gabel: Specialized Carbon

Gruppe: SHIMANO ULTEGRA 6750, 50/34, glossy-grey
Kassette: SRAM, 11-28

Vorbau: 3T Arx Team Stem Stealth, 100mm
Lenker: Zipp Service Course SL, 31.8mm
Expander: KCNC C-Cup
Lenkerband: S-Works Roubaix
Sattelstütze: Deda Superzero Carbon

Felgen: Mavic CXP 33
Naben: Fun Works N76 light road, schwarz
Speichen: Sapim Race 2.0/1.8, Sapim Laser 2.0/1.5
Schnellspanner: DT Swiss, schwarz
Felgenband: Schwalbe
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Specialized S-Works Turbo


----------



## maze665 (26. Juni 2013)

aufdas fertig aufgebaute tarmac von san adreas bin ihc ja mehr als gespannt!
aber wieso der verkauf??

hab heute mal ein neues "altes" lenkerband ans colnago gewickelt!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2013)

Der Verkauf hat finanzielle Gründe, leider.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Juni 2013)

Caad10 "customaufbau"






Wird die Tage komplettiert aus Rest von meinem Crosser mit Dura Ace-Hebeln und Schaltwerk, FSA-Kurbel, Rest 105er+Cannondale parts, Laufradsatz Easton Orion...Aufbaubild folgt.
___

Apropos, wer Interesse an einem gebrauchten "OCCP CORPUS Team Pro, RH57, mit Carbongabel" hat, möge sich gerne per PM melden. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Alte-Herren-Komfort-Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris969 (28. Juni 2013)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mein Alte-Herren-Komfort-Renner



sehr pornös


----------



## swift daddy (28. Juni 2013)

auf jeden Fall    einzig ne filigranere schwarze Kurbel würd's noch schicker machen


----------



## mkk (29. Juni 2013)




----------



## HOG2001 (29. Juni 2013)

Stahlrahmen, transparenter Lack, komplette Shimano 6200 Gruppe.


----------



## norman68 (29. Juni 2013)

HOG2001 schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen, transparenter Lack, komplette Shimano 6200 Gruppe.
> 
> ...






Klasse!


----------



## mystik-1 (30. Juni 2013)

HOG2001 schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen, transparenter Lack, komplette Shimano 6200 Gruppe.



  gefällt


----------



## LF-X (30. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Gefährt.


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. Juli 2013)

@HOG2001: Wirklich sehr edel. Schaut fantastisch aus!


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin,

meine Diva.


----------



## zett78 (4. Juli 2013)

Cube Litening Super HPC

Rahmenset ab heute Abend zum Verkauf

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130941096353


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birdie (4. Juli 2013)

dann stell ich auch meine rennmaschien mal rein 

nennt sich offiziell *cannondale synapse carbon ultegra*


----------



## pommodore (4. Juli 2013)

Meine "Resterampe", im Moment noch mit der falschen Gruppe:


----------



## whoa (4. Juli 2013)

Nöll SSK


----------



## crazy.man77 (5. Juli 2013)

Das Nöll ist auch ein schöner Klassiker! Weisses Lenkerband wäre optisch vielleicht schöner. Sind das Onza HO Pedale?


----------



## whoa (5. Juli 2013)

Yep, mit Ti Achse. Ist halt pragmatisch, denn ich hab die auch an einem meiner MTBs und so werden's nicht zuviele Schuhe. 

Das Rad war quasi mein erstes RR, vorher hatte ich nur MTBs. Inzwischen gesellen sich da noch 2 Cannondale und ein Slingshot dazu. Allerdings sind die anderen 3 gerade (mal wieder bzw. immer noch) nicht fahrbereit.














Was ich an dem Rad am meisten mag sind die komplett innen verlegten Züge. Schaltwerk und Umwerfer gehen durch's Tretlager und die HR-Bremse am Sitzrohr vorbei. Dazu dann noch die Segmentklemmung wochurch der Schlitz im Sitzrohr entfällt.


----------



## milk (5. Juli 2013)

Inspiriert von  k.nickel auch mal ne GoPro spielerei im gleichen Stil..  und Photoshop für Sommer.


----------



## Boshard (5. Juli 2013)

Wie habt ihr die Cam Fest gemacht?


----------



## milk (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab den Schnellverschluss mit Tape an den Rahmen geklebt und die Schraube mit der man die Kammera auf den Schnellverschluss befestigt noch mit nem Kabelbinder fixiert.
Wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz - zum Filmen ists nichts, aber für Fotos reicht es.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Juli 2013)

Gibt auch ein Rollbar Mount. Damit geht's besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (5. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Rohrhalte wird das nix 
da würde ich imemr mit dem Hacken gegen hauen 

Hab ich schon ausprobiert


----------



## k.nickl (5. Juli 2013)

Habe es mit Al_s besagter RollBar montiert. Hielt gut und schalten ließ sich auch.


----------



## downhill3004 (6. Juli 2013)

[/url][/IMG]
Giant TCR Composite 2(neuer Syntace Vorbau montiert)


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juli 2013)

Schick, aber der weiße Vorbau ist m.E. zu viel des Guten. Schwarz wäre zwar 0815, täte aber besser passen.


----------



## LF-X (7. Juli 2013)

oder Lenkerband und Sattelstütze auch Weiß.


----------



## Foen (11. Juli 2013)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mein Alte-Herren-Komfort-Renner



Klasse Rad und klasse Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (15. Juli 2013)

Meins


----------



## Nordpol (15. Juli 2013)

...bis auf die Kurbel....


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Juli 2013)

... und die Lenkerstellung...


----------



## BontragerTom (16. Juli 2013)

Kurbel Top, Lenker, ok...

Was gar nicht geht, sind die Laufräder. Die passen null zu dem tollen Rad und von deren Qualität will ich gar nicht erst anfangen..


----------



## cluso (17. Juli 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Kurbel Top, Lenker, ok...
> 
> Was gar nicht geht, sind die Laufräder. Die passen null zu dem tollen Rad und von deren Qualität will ich gar nicht erst anfangen..



Danke.

Tja zu den Laufrädern habe ich auch ein ambivalentes Verhältnis. Mir ist auch klar das die nicht "Edel" sind und eigentlich waren die für den Crosser zum "runterreiten" gedacht. 

Aber die Dinger sind ziemlich stabil und laufen wie Sau. Von daher lass ich die vorerst da drin und fahr erstmal zu. 

Gruß


----------



## Chris969 (17. Juli 2013)

Meins


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juli 2013)

@ Chris969: Mach doch bitte noch ein gutes Bild! Mehr als den Firmennamen und die Farbe schwarz erkennt man auf dem Foto ja kaum. Dabei schaut's echt vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Chris969 (17. Juli 2013)

Hab Geduld.  Kommt noch.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2013)

!!!! HILFERUF !!!!           !!!! HILFERUF !!!!           !!!! HILFERUF !!!!          !!!! HILFERUF !!!!

Hat jemand eine* ULTEGRA COMPACT KURBEL in 175MM Länge in glossy-grey* abzugeben ?

BITTE bei mit melden !


----------



## LF-X (17. Juli 2013)

die gehen für einen fairen Kurs bei eBay weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2013)

Der faire Kurs ist immer für 172,5er....die längeren sind meistens teurer.

Hat sich Gott sei Dank erledigt.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. Juli 2013)

Moin,
dann will ich auch mal mein kürzlich erworbenes RR vorstellen. Bin eigentlich eher der Endurist, aber hier in der Gegend nach Feierabend ne Runde Starsse ist perfekt. Der Vorbau wird dann nochmal gegen was schöneres getauscht. Zur Zeit wiegt es 7360gr.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juli 2013)

Schicke Basis.
Sattel sieht nach aua aus, zweiter Flaschenhalter wäre schick und das Sahnehäubchen wäre ne schwarze Kurbel.


----------



## crazy.man77 (20. Juli 2013)

@Kampfmaschine
nach Sattelstützen-Auszug und Vorbau zu beurteilen, hätte es auch eine Rahmennummer größer sein können. Ist das ein 56er?


----------



## norman68 (20. Juli 2013)

maze665 schrieb:


> ...
> jemand interesse?
> 
> veltecs mit zipp aufkleber, für normale reifen mit schlauch, keine klebedinger!
> ...




Was hat das hier zu Suchen?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2013)

Das wäre es gewesen...jetzt baut es jemand anderes mit etwas krasseren Teil auf.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2013)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, das ist ja wirklich verdammt schade. So eine super Basis.


----------



## LF-X (20. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Specialized.

Läuft meine neues Allround-Trainingsgerät noch unter Rennrad ?






Technisch ist es ja praktisch ein Rennrad (bis auf Reifen, Felgen und Bremsen).


----------



## Spacecowboy25 (20. Juli 2013)

Eine Frage an die Spezies hier:

Gab es jemals auch Rahmen von Syncros?

Einem Kumpel wurde ein Syncros Fillet Brazed Rennrad-Rahmen angeboten. Bisher war mir Syncros lediglich als Komponentenhersteller bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (21. Juli 2013)

Gibt es Bilder? Kommt mir auch eher ungewöhnlich vor. Google und Wikipedia erwähnen keine Rahmen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (21. Juli 2013)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> @Kampfmaschine
> nach Sattelstützen-Auszug und Vorbau zu beurteilen, hätte es auch eine Rahmennummer größer sein können. Ist das ein 56er?



Ja, aber ich komm damit super zurecht. Bei 1,95 und 92er SL hätter er wirklich größer sein können, aber es gibt wenig 58er im Gebrauchten Bereich und die 60er find ich dann wieder zu groß. Habe schon immer "Kleine" Rahmen gefahren. Schwarze Kurbel kommt noch.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2013)

LF-X schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Specialized.
> 
> Läuft meine neues Allround-Trainingsgerät noch unter Rennrad ?
> 
> ...


Eindeutig der Kategorie Crosser zuzuordnen. Also kein Rennrad. Ab - raus hier!


----------



## Racemat (21. Juli 2013)

Servus,

Hier mein Surly Pacer. Die Gruppe ist eine Sram Red, die Laufräder sind selbstgebaut mit H PLUS SON Archetype Felgen, Hope Pro III Naben und Sapim Laser/Race Speichen.








Grüße

Edit: Herzlichen Dank Al!


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2013)

Racemat schrieb:


> ... Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Bild vergrößere?


Ich zitiere mich mal selber: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...t-einbetten-wie-geht-das.121200/#post-2849970
Nix mit html. Das ist hier eh deaktiviert.


----------



## k.nickl (21. Juli 2013)

Testweise für ein Wochenende in Italien mit Ambrosio Crono F20 (mit PMP Naben) und Veloflex Criterium. Miracoloso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2013)

Sehr schick. Dedacciai-Sattelstreben?


----------



## k.nickl (21. Juli 2013)

Interessante Frage - Nicht dass ich wüsste!


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2013)

Sieht verdächtig danach aus. Müsste dann aber auch draufstehen, wenn es nicht jemand wegpoliert hat.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juli 2013)

Racemat schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Hier mein Surly Pacer. Die Gruppe ist eine Sram Red, die Laufräder sind selbstgebaut mit H PLUS SON Archetype Felgen, Hope Pro II Naben und Sapim Laser/Race Speichen.
> 
> ...



Heißes Teil! Nix zu mäkeln, wirklich super.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Juli 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Testweise für ein Wochenende in Italien mit Ambrosio Crono F20 (mit PMP Naben) und Veloflex Criterium. Miracoloso!



Extrem Schick!
Falls du die Laufräder doch wieder los werden willst, sag Bescheid!


----------



## corfrimor (22. Juli 2013)

Die letzten beiden Räder sind super


----------



## k.nickl (22. Juli 2013)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Extrem Schick!
> Falls du die Laufräder doch wieder los werden willst, sag Bescheid!


Danke - LRS war aber nur geliehen und stand (leider) nie zum Verkauf. Werde etwas sehr ähnliches selbst aufbauen. Ca. 1400g bei 350 oder auch 1250g bei 550 sind bei den Felgen leicht möglich.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Juli 2013)

Bin immer noch skeptisch was schlauchreifen angeht, daher warte ich bei den ambrosio auf ein gebrauchtes lr-Set.


----------



## Protorix (23. Juli 2013)

ein Pro Fro im Top Zustand hätte ich zu verkaufen, allerdings nur Rahmen und einige Zubehörteile, allerdings in schwarz
da werden aber 500 nur für den Rahmen fällig.


----------



## svennox (23. Juli 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbau für die Saison:





k.nickl schrieb:


> Testweise für ein Wochenende in Italien mit Ambrosio Crono F20 (mit PMP Naben) und Veloflex Criterium. Miracoloso!



*..ERST durch die edlen PARTS werden SACHEN interessant..
siehe LRS + Antrieb/Kettenblatt....sehr geil !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evisu (25. Juli 2013)

Zwischen den ganzen edlen, hochglanzpolierten Rennern, wird sich dieses Radl sicher schämen 
Ein Diamant Modell 167, Bj. 1955. Die Maschine wurde in ihrem Leben hart rangenommen, was man auch sieht. Kein Teil ist noch original, selbst die Gabel wurde mal getauscht. Irgendwann wurde das schöne Rad zu allem Übel auch noch grau übergepinselt. Aber ich habe mal testweise eine kleine Stelle mit Aceton "behandelt", und siehe da ... der blaue Lack kann evtl. gerettet werden. 












Aber ein wenig Saft steckt noch in dem alten Teil. Hier habe ich mich grade in den Windschatten von Ernst Jakob Henne gehängt ...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juli 2013)

Halt's in Ehren, das Schätzchen.


----------



## maze665 (25. Juli 2013)

sehr schön das trek da oben!

Meines wieder mit altem LRS, diese weichencarbonklebeschlauchdinger sind einfach nix für gstandene männer! (100kg) 
und über ein paar leichte spanner gestolpert!

neu





alt





verbaut





ganzes rad


----------



## k.nickl (25. Juli 2013)

Die Schnellspanner finden sich auf meinem Rad wieder. Billig und leicht!
Tip: Kontrolliere immer wieder den festen Sitz!


----------



## evisu (25. Juli 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Halt's in Ehren, das Schätzchen.



Werde ich tun...im Herbst wird die originale Farbe vorgeholt, dann Stück für Stück die Teile ausgetauscht. Es wird sich dann zu meinem anderen 167er gesellen. Weiterhin warten noch zwei Modell 35 Renner, ein Niemann und ein Elsner auf die Komplettierung. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit ...


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juli 2013)

OK, da lässt sich ein Schema erahnen.


----------



## zuki (26. Juli 2013)

Mal etwas klassisches:


----------



## Linseneintopf (28. Juli 2013)

Trek 2100 Composite von 1991... Anfänge des Carbonmassenbau....


----------



## zuki (28. Juli 2013)

Auch sehr hübsch und selten noch dazu .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (29. Juli 2013)

Interessanterweise wären heutzutage Hinterbau und Gabel aus Carbon.

Sind die Risse im Tretlagerbereich nur im Lack?


----------



## Linseneintopf (29. Juli 2013)

RIsse??? das ist die Lackierung....


----------



## JackDaddel (30. Juli 2013)

Zu Verkaufen!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Juli 2013)

Ich erkenne nichts. Könntest Du die Verkaufsanzeige nicht ein bißchen größer einstellen?
Auch könntest Du sie z. B. in einen Galeriethread reinstellen, auch wenn sie da nicht hingehört. Dann sehen sie mehr Leute, und Du bekommst fast den Neupreis dafür.


----------



## yellow-faggin (31. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich erkenne nichts. Könntest Du die Verkaufsanzeige nicht ein bißchen größer einstellen?
> Auch könntest Du sie z. B. in einen Galeriethread reinstellen, auch wenn sie da nicht hingehört. Dann sehen sie mehr Leute, und Du bekommst fast den Neupreis dafür.



Geil 
Das Bild ist ja jetzt schonmal kleiner geworden


----------



## alloverbikes (1. August 2013)

RSL
Komplett Ultegra wird noch zur Dura Ace
Mavic SUP, Syncros, Lager Shimano 600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (1. August 2013)

Ich mag die alten Principias, gefällt mir aber was gar nicht geht sind die Pedale!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2013)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich würde wohl auch noch einen klassischeren Flaschenhalter montieren, aber das ist nicht so wild. Die Pedale hingegen sind richtige Netzhautpeitschen. Ansonsten tolles Rad.


----------



## generakmokke (1. August 2013)

Die Pedale sind aber megageil, wenn man oft mit normalen Schuhen fährt- leicht, günstig und schick- hab ich auch am rennrad


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2013)

Sehe zwar keinen Grund, warum ich das wollen sollte (zum Einkaufen nimmt man doch kein Youngtimer-Rennrad), aber sei Euch unbenommen.


----------



## LF-X (1. August 2013)

Das Electron sieht ja wenigsten noch recht hochwertig aus. Hier gibt es auch Rennräder mit CR44. 

Plattform-Pedal ist halt praktisch, wenn das Rad nicht nur als Sportgerät dient (oder gar nicht). Ich benutze mein Rennrad allerdings nur für Sport, da würde mich das klobige auch stören.


----------



## micel3 (2. August 2013)

Aber dann doch bitte in silber oder in schwarz!


----------



## zuki (2. August 2013)

alloverbikes schrieb:


> RSL
> Komplett Ultegra wird noch zur Dura Ace
> Mavic SUP, Syncros, Lager Shimano 600



Auch sehr schön aufgebaut! 

P.S.: Gelbe RRpedale gibt es auch. Fast time correct:


----------



## k.nickl (3. August 2013)

Ein Stadtrad gesucht, ein _neues_ Rennrad gefunden. Stadtrad suche ich jetzt immer noch


----------



## Al_Borland (4. August 2013)

Traumhafter Zustand!


----------



## Chris969 (4. August 2013)

For sale
Bei Fragen PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (4. August 2013)

Kann Al da nur zustimmen. Die Farbgebung ist auch mal schick.


----------



## intelintel (8. August 2013)




----------



## Deleted 112231 (8. August 2013)

Irgendwie...da passt ja mal garnix zusammen. Ich finds aber trotzdem gut, schaut ja doch stimmig aus.


----------



## maze665 (8. August 2013)

irgendwie hat es was das colnago! mir gefällts!


----------



## Ianus (9. August 2013)

intelintel schrieb:


>



Hmmm, da paßt gar nichts zusammen. Bin ja auch ein großer Fan von buntem Eloxalgelumpe, aber das geht hier gar nicht. Die klassische Anmutung des Rahmens, die verchromte Gabel, der Hinterbau und die polierten Muffen definieren geradezu eine silberne Stütze und einen ebensolchen Vorbau. Silberne Bremsflanken sind nun auch nicht der Bringer, gehen aber gar nicht mit halbweissen Reifen. Es lenken zu viele unpassende Teile vom Blickfang, dem Rahmen ab. 
Laufräder mit schwarzen Flanken oder ganz weisse Reifen, die Kurbel wenigstens der schwarzen Kettenblätter beraubt und Silberne drauf und ganz wichtig, Vorbau und Stütze in Silber.

Meine alte Schrecke in der ersten Version....





Und mit kontrastreicheren Laufrädern, anderem Lenker und der unglaublichen Ebay-Gelegenheit eines einmaligen Vorbaus...





und nochmal ein Beispiel für schwarze Laufräder, silbernen Bremsflanken und weissen Reifen....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. August 2013)

Das Moots kann ich nicht oft genug sehen  *sabber*


----------



## svennox (10. August 2013)

colnago + moots .... "xtrem nice" 










________________


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2013)

am Colnago gibt es nichts auszusetzten ein traum, das Moots ebenso, bis auf die Laufräder aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.


----------



## Ianus (10. August 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> am Colnago gibt es nichts auszusetzten ein traum, das Moots ebenso, bis auf die Laufräder aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.



Ich würde sie mir aus heutiger Sicht auch nicht mehr ans Bein binden. Es gibt mittlerweile genug Alternativen. Aber 2005 waren es die einzigen LR dieser Art. Momentan gibt es andere Rad-Prioritäten (CD-Hollowgram Kurbeln und Lefty-LRS, eventuelle Neuausrichtung des Aufbaus am RZ 120), da muß das Moots eben anstehen. Ein anderer LRS ist vorgesehen, bloß eben wann. Es eilt nicht, das Moots ist jederzeit so einsatzbereit. Bin einem Tausch unter Umständen nicht abgeneigt, da der LRS zweimal existiert.

P.S. Den Open Pro/240S-LRS vom Singlespeeder habe ich noch irgendwo, müßte ich mal suchen. Wäre durch den gleichen Freilauf auch ruckzuck umgebaut. Irgendwo war der doch.....





Kommentare unnötig, Aufbau ist von 2006, das Rad existiert so nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (11. August 2013)

Hier mal mein Carbonrenner mit Triathlon-Optimierung.


----------



## moraa (12. August 2013)

Das radon gefällt!


----------



## bonoman (12. August 2013)

Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 mit SRAM Red Black Label / Ritchey Carbon Superlogic / Syntace F109, Racelight...






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2013)

Da liebäugel ich auch gerade mit!    Aber vorher muss mein Storck leider gehen....


----------



## froride (12. August 2013)

Neu und noch ungetunt. Nur die Mavic-Schnellspanner wurden gegen Tune AC14 getauscht.


----------



## opi13 (14. August 2013)

mal mein neu aufgebautes , 
 Spacer werden noch gegen ti getauscht und je nach Sitzposition geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (15. August 2013)

Das Litespeed ist sehr schön und Titan geht sowieso immer 
Das Einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist zwischen dem ganzen Rot an Rahmen/Gabel/Kurbel und dem Gelb an Laufrädern/Sattel.

Und ne Moots Stütze an nem Litespeed, der Vorbau auch


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. August 2013)

Soo dann will ich auch mal was zum Thread beitragen 
Mein weitestgehend carbonfreier Renner ist grade eben fertig geworden.
Der Spacerturm, Lenker- und Ergostellung und auch die genaue Satteleinstellung müssen in den nächsten Ausfahrten noch angepasst und gefunden werden.

So wie abgebildet hat es an der Hängewaage 7,83kg.


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. August 2013)

Schön! Und von einem der besten Händler in der Euregio:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sporty (16. August 2013)

De Rosa Neo Primato 6 von K0sak3 auf Flickr


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. August 2013)

Sehr lecker 
Die in der Farbe doch recht seltene Centaur Gruppe zusammen mit der Rahmen/Gabelfarbe gefällt.


----------



## Northern lite (17. August 2013)

meine Neuerwerbung... erstmal mit alten Teilen aufgebaut. Das Türmchen verschwindet natürlich noch.... (ich denke die Lenkerposition ist jetzt gefunden)

als nächstes schwebt mir da die Ultegra Di2 vor...


----------



## numinisflo (20. August 2013)

Hier mal die ersten beiden miesen Bilder von meinem neuen Rennrad. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden bis jetzt, passt wie angegossen das Rad. Minimale Anpassungen werden noch vorgenommen, evtl. ein zweiter Flaschenhalter und der LRS ist auch vorläufig. 









Wilier Cento 1 Superleggera
Campagnolo Super Record komplett
Fulcrum Racing mit Conti Grand Prix

So weit so gut. Gewicht unter 7 kg. Demnächst gibts das genaue Gewicht.
Ziemlich flott die Kiste, vor allem wenn man schon länger kein Rennrad mehr gefahren ist.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (25. August 2013)

Sehr schönes Wilier. Was ist denn für ein Lenker drauf ?


----------



## svennox (26. August 2013)

..carbon ist schon was feines..
vor allem WENN man das CARBON sieht 
....trotzdem finde ich das weisseCANYON Rennrad auch echt gut !

ps. ..ein ""raw"" Bike ist natürl. immer sehr "nice" und ein LITESPEED sowieso


----------



## numinisflo (26. August 2013)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Wilier. Was ist denn für ein Lenker drauf ?



Lenker u. Vorbau sind von Ritchey.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2013)

Alter Schwede, du geht aber in die vollen ! Gratulation !
Neu gekauft ?


----------



## numinisflo (27. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, du geht aber in die vollen ! Gratulation !
> Neu gekauft ?



Vielen Dank.
Ich würde sagen, so gut wie neu.
Momentan bin ich ich nur beim Sattel noch nicht sicher, ob es eine Dauerlösung ist.

Macht auf alle Fälle riesig Spaß das Rad. Zudem bin ich nach langer Abstinenz momentan wieder relativ heiß aufs Rennradeln.


----------



## norman68 (2. September 2013)

So neuen LRS fürs schlechte Wetter spendiert


----------



## MalteetlaM (2. September 2013)

Eindeutig die schönste Kurbel überhaupt!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. September 2013)

Dancelli Stahlklassiker:Hab ich mir für die Arbeitsfahrten im Sommer hergerichtet
Wer nähere Infos zum Model bzw Rahmen hat:Immer her damit!?


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. September 2013)

Baujahr          1975
Laufleistung    0km


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. September 2013)

Bitte behutsam restaurieren und nicht zum Fixie mit Riserbar verschandeln!

Wäre schade drum.


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2013)

Am besten nur bisserl ölen und am Sonntag eine Ausfahrt machen.


----------



## LF-X (10. September 2013)

Am Wochenende war die Rad am Ring Regenschlacht 2013: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiCBz3mI7QU"]Rad am Ring 2013 - EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hat Spaß gemacht. Aber das Wetter war schon sehr anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (10. September 2013)

bergaufschieber schrieb:


> baujahr          1975
> laufleistung    0km



super!


----------



## roli888 (14. September 2013)

Hier meine Neuerwerbung in der Carbonfamilie 
Wilier Cento 1, XL, Ultegra, Rotor 3D, Mavic R-Sys


----------



## roli888 (14. September 2013)

Jako schrieb:


> ...meins, 6,3 kg macht richtig spaß....


 Gefällt , was ist das für ein Stubby an der Sattelstütze ohne Versatz?


----------



## turbo32 (14. September 2013)

SCOTT Cr1 .... Mittlerweile mit schwarzen Bremsen und schwarzer Kurbel 

GREETZ ,
Der Turbo


----------



## TiJoe (14. September 2013)

turbo32 schrieb:


> SCOTT Cr1 .... Mittlerweile mit schwarzen Bremsen und schwarzer Kurbel
> 
> GREETZ ,
> Der Turbo



Sehr schick! 

Mach mal ein aktuelles Foto... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## norman68 (14. September 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Mach mal ein aktuelles Foto...
> 
> Gruß Joe



Vor allem von der richtigen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo32 (14. September 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> 
> Mach mal ein aktuelles Foto...
> 
> Gruß Joe



Keine Zeit ,bin Tag und Nacht am Biken Chrrrrr.....

falsche Seite ....und ich dachte da achten nur die Rennradler drauf ....O.K. ,geht mal los demnächst .


----------



## Jako (15. September 2013)

@roli888 hi, der ist von tune...... gruß jako


----------



## zett78 (16. September 2013)

Spacerturm ist schon weg
Campa Schaltung und Bremsen kommen im Winter


----------



## Da Burli (16. September 2013)

Hi!
Ich hab leider nur die abgespeckte Aluversion, bin aber super zufrieden mit dem Rad und macht reisig Spaß!




(normal ist das Radl nicht so zugepackt, aber bin an dem Tag von Erlangen zum Schliersee geradelt)

Gruß Burli


----------



## subtrail (17. September 2013)

Guten Abend!
Was sind denn das für Laufräder? Sind die Naben auch von Campa? Schön klassisch

Gruß!




yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Soo dann will ich auch mal was zum Thread beitragen
> Mein weitestgehend carbonfreier Renner ist grade eben fertig geworden.
> Der Spacerturm, Lenker- und Ergostellung und auch die genaue Satteleinstellung müssen in den nächsten Ausfahrten noch angepasst und gefunden werden.
> 
> So wie abgebildet hat es an der Hängewaage 7,83kg.


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. September 2013)

@subtrail:

Es sollte ja auch einigermaßen klassisch werden und auch danach aussehen 
Felgen sind Campagnolo Omega V, vorne ist eine gefühlt uralte Mavic Nabe verbaut und hinten eine Miche Racing Box.
Aufgebaut vorne Prym Messerspeichen und hinten mit DT Swiss DD Speichen.


----------



## opi13 (17. September 2013)

wahrscheinlich zu viel,


----------



## TiJoe (17. September 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich zu viel,



Na schau mal einer an, Thomas unser Hippie-Man... 

Solch eine Farb-Kombi hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.

Schaut aber echt fröhlich aus! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Fezza (17. September 2013)

Zuviel wovon?!?!

...gleich mir in den Keller damit, ich habe zuwenig geile Räder


----------



## Ianus (17. September 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich zu viel,



Ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (18. September 2013)

nunja , zum einen Resteverwertung und langweilige Räder gibts genug 
 @Fezza wenn der Platz in meinem Keller mal ausgehen sollte denk ich darüber nach 

Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2013)

Braucht noch jemand einen schönen Laufradsatz für den Winter ?


http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...-MAVIC-CXP33-SAPIM-RACE-FUNWORKS-LIGHT-NABEN-!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. September 2013)

E Bay Fund:Ziemlich geil...leider net meins steht grad scho bei über 1500Euros...Gefallen würds mir jedoch Tierisch


----------



## hdd (22. September 2013)

meine rennschnitte ->


----------



## Nordpol (22. September 2013)

komisches Rennrad...


----------



## hdd (22. September 2013)

gefällt dir nich ?


----------



## noam (22. September 2013)

hat mit rr halt nichts zu tun


----------



## noam (22. September 2013)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> E Bay Fund:Ziemlich geil...leider net meins steht grad scho bei über 1500Euros...Gefallen würds mir jedoch Tierisch
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9711543314/



find den aufbau komisch.

klassisch gestylter rahmen und morderne Anbauteile und Gruppe. Dazu die verchromten Teile am Rahmen und dann die Anbauteile in schwarz.

und die Ultegragruppe is die häßlichste Gruppe der Welt


----------



## opi13 (22. September 2013)

noam schrieb:


> find den aufbau komisch.
> 
> klassisch gestylter rahmen und morderne Anbauteile und Gruppe. Dazu die verchromten Teile am Rahmen und dann die Anbauteile in schwarz.
> 
> und die Ultegragruppe is die häßlichste Gruppe der Welt



ist aber ne Dura Ace verbaut , 

und klassischer Rahmen mit modernen Komponenten ist doch wieder stark im kommen, siehe die letzte Ausgabe der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (22. September 2013)

recht hat er... dura ace... machts aber auch nur geringfügig besser.

finde alle shimanogruppen (so giut sie auch funktionieren mögen) optisch nicht wirklich gelungen.

funde an klassischen Rahmenformen Campa unglaublich sexy und bei modernen SRAM. An diese Aerozwitter kannst de sogar die DI2 Gruppen baun. Die passen schön zur massiven optik.

ABer ist auch nur mein empfinden


----------



## Emmanja (23. September 2013)

S-works Roubaix SL4


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2013)

Sehr schön !!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. September 2013)

noam schrieb:


> recht hat er... dura ace... machts aber auch nur geringfügig besser.
> 
> finde alle shimanogruppen (so giut sie auch funktionieren mögen) optisch nicht wirklich gelungen.
> 
> ...



Nee, ist nicht nur Dein Empfinden. Geht mir auch so. Ne SRAM Apex o.ä. könnte ich mir an einem Stahlrahmen noch vorstellen - irgendwas mit schlanker Bauform und einigermaßen zurückhaltenden Kettenblättern, aber mit aktuellen Shimanogruppen versaut man in meinen Augen so ziemlich alles. Ein Titanrenner war allerdings mal in der Galerie, dem seine Dura Ace gut stand, ich glaube von Johnny Rico.


----------



## Bener (23. September 2013)

So siehts aus. Feines Geröhr und klobige Kurbeln? Nein danke! An voluminösen Carbonrennern lass ich mir die neuen Gruppen aber gefallen.

Bener


----------



## klaus1 (24. September 2013)

Hier mal meines:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (25. September 2013)

das s-works kann was! fein!


----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2013)




----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2013)

Schicke Mischung aus Klassiker und  aktuellen Anbauteilen.


----------



## TiJoe (26. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



Oh ja Alex, das gefällt!!!


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. September 2013)

oldschool


----------



## calimero100 (26. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


>




sehr lecker


----------



## shutupandride (27. September 2013)

Danke Euch!


----------



## Hulgstar (28. September 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und
hier mal mein neues Bike.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig.




Was sagt ihr?
ist mehr für die Stadt also Lenker Vorbau Cinelli Pepper.


----------



## norman68 (29. September 2013)

Hier geht es um Rennräder deins ist kein *Rennrad*. Also ist es hier falsch.


----------



## calimero100 (29. September 2013)

Hulgstar schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und
> hier mal mein neues Bike.
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
> 
> ...



 mir gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hulgstar (29. September 2013)

norman68 schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Rennräder deins ist kein *Rennrad*. Also ist es hier falsch.


Was ausser dem nicht vorhandenen Rennradlenker ist kein Rennrad?


----------



## Nordpol (29. September 2013)

wenn die furchtbaren Griffe nicht wären, wäre es halb so schlimm...


----------



## Northern lite (29. September 2013)

Hulgstar schrieb:


> Was ausser dem nicht vorhandenen Rennradlenker ist kein Rennrad?




allein das genügt schon, dass es kein Rennrad ist


----------



## norman68 (29. September 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> allein das genügt schon, dass es kein Rennrad ist


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen, für was das Ding eingesetzt wird? Alleine vom Foto her und der Information "für die Stadt" verstehe ich es nicht. Wie und was fährst Du damit?


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2013)

Kein Rennrad.


----------



## michfisch (30. September 2013)

Völliger Quatsch! das is hier richtig, nur weil anderer Lenker?
definier mal ein RR
Gruss M


norman68 schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Rennräder deins ist kein *Rennrad*. Also ist es hier falsch.


----------



## norman68 (30. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch! das is hier richtig, nur weil anderer Lenker?
> definier mal ein RR
> Gruss M



Dann versuch doch mal mit dem Teil eine Teilnahmen bei einem Rennen was für Rennräder ausgeschrieben ist. Wünsch dir viel Glück dabei. Die werden es dir dann schon genauer erklären.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. September 2013)

Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2013)

Eindeutig.


----------



## mkk (1. Oktober 2013)

Mein Competition Rad und mein Bergrad


----------



## Northern lite (1. Oktober 2013)

naja... schön ist anders...

aber zumindest sind es Rennräder... darüber muß man momentan ja schon froh sein


----------



## Stolem (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Kurtz auf aktuellem Stand:





ToDo:
- Sattelstütze endlich gegen was schönes (Thomson o.ä.) tauschen
- schwarze KB bezw. Kompaktkurbel auftreiben (bei 16% Steigung hats mir dann doch ordentlich die Beine verbogen)

Ist nun ca. 4-5k KM gefahren, fährt sich toll, auch lange Etappen mit vielen HM gehen wunderbar!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Das ist sehr hübsch!

Den Stützentausch unterstütze ich, aber schwarze Kettenblätter würde ich auch bei einem Kurbelneukauf nicht nehmen. Die silbernen passen richtig gut zum klassisch-zeitlosen Gesamtauftritt.


----------



## Northern lite (2. Oktober 2013)

das gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut...

hättest Du die Sattelstütze nicht erwähnt, wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen... der Gesamteindruck stimmt einfach... dazu noch sehr schön in Szene gesetzt



ob unbedingt schwarze KB sein müssen? ich bin da unschlüssig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (2. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend,

schÃ¶n, dass es gefÃ¤llt (mir auch, sehr  ) 
Die SattelstÃ¼tze war mal ne NotlÃ¶sung, die halten aber bekanntlich am lÃ¤ngsten. 

Bzgl. der KettenblÃ¤tter: ich wÃ¼rde gerne filigrane, schwarze in kleinerer Ãbersetzung nehmen. Leider ist der Lochkreis der Kurbel bei 130mm (sonst gefÃ¤llt sie mir sehr gut)  â ich finde das grau/silber beiÃt sich etwas mit dem des Rahmens


----------



## MrFaker (3. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Teile u.a. Crossreifen fehlen noch


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn's technisch und preislich ein tolles (mit weniger Kriegsbemalung sogar ein sehr ansehnliches) Rad ist: Wenn das jetzt als Rennrad durchgeht, stelle ich als nächstes meinen Singlespeed-Crosser ein. Slickreifen hat der auch. Und sogar Pedale.


----------



## Northern lite (3. Oktober 2013)

dann her mit dem Singlespeed-Crosser


----------



## norman68 (3. Oktober 2013)

Nun hat mein Tarmac die DA 7970


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> dann her mit dem Singlespeed-Crosser



Nee, das mute ich Euch nicht zu. Aber mein Rennrad habe ich für Euch nochmal an  den Pranger gestellt, solange es die UCI-Kriterien gerade so erfüllt (und das Wetter dermaßen schön ist):





(Sorry an die Smartphone-Nutzer!)


----------



## noam (3. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat dich denn bei dem Lenkerband gestochen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

s. # 2703


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Oktober 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> s. # 2703



Geil 
Irgendwie finde ich die verbauten Teile für den Rahmen schon fast zu zierlich, aber schön ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

Ernsthaft:
Natürlich gäbe es an dem Rad neben dem Lenkerband auch sonst noch genug, über das man geteilter Ansicht sein kann, das weiß ich auch.
Ich wollte ein einigermaßen zurückhaltendes Rad, aber keinen schwarzen Leichenwagen. Weißes Lenkerband passt nicht. Wenn ich blaues in Rahmenfarbe bekommen könnte, würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Wahrscheinlich beißt sich da aber alles. Das silberne Deda hat genau die Farbe vom Streifen am Rahmen. Bin mir aber auch nicht 100% sicher mit dem, sticht schon ziemlich raus. Und dass die Aufdrucke an manchen Stellen rausschauen, ließ sich beim Wickeln leider auch nicht vermeiden. Wahrscheinlich wird das nächste doch wieder schwarz.

    @yellow-faggin:
Danke! Mittelhochprofiler mit ca. 40-50mm würden wahrscheinlich besser aussehen, das hatten wir hier auch schon einmal. Aber entweder irre teuer und sinnvollerweise mit Schlauchreifen (was ich nicht möchte) oder technisch eher eine Verschlechterung. Die verbauten Tune/Pacenti SL 23 wiegen ca. 1450g und sind steif, nicht seitenwindanfällig (und je nachdem, welchen Tests bzw. Behauptungen man glauben will (merken werde ich es ohnehin nicht), auch gar nicht so schlecht im Wind). Darum bleiben sie jetzt erst einmal.
Eine abgelabelte Red Exogram könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, aber auch nur mit Nachrüstblättern. Die originalen sind in meinen Augen noch schlimmer als die vom Vorgänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (3. Oktober 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Auch wenn's technisch und preislich ein tolles (mit weniger Kriegsbemalung sogar ein sehr ansehnliches) Rad ist: Wenn das jetzt als Rennrad durchgeht, stelle ich als nächstes meinen Singlespeed-Crosser ein. Slickreifen hat der auch. Und sogar Pedale.



Wieso sollte das nicht als Rennrad durchgehen, solange keine Crossreifen drauf sind? Weil es einen anderen Steuerwinkel hat? und 46/39 (das auch auf der Ebene ausreicht) mit 11/23. Kannst ja mal mit mir ne Runde durch den Odenwald drehen, dann zeige ich es dir.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

Daß Du ein absolutes Tier auf dem Rad bist, bezweifle ich nicht, genausowenig, dass man mit dem Rad schnell fahren kann. Aber für Querfeldeinräder gibt es trotzdem ein eigenes Subforum mit eigenem Galeriethread.


----------



## spinner69 (3. Oktober 2013)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ...Kannst ja mal mit mir ne Runde durch den Odenwald drehen, dann zeige ich es dir.



Da hat's aber wer nötig


----------



## MrFaker (3. Oktober 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Da hat's aber wer nötig



Für MICH nach meiner Definition ist es eben ein Rennrad und kein Crosser, solange keine Crossreifen drauf sind. Ob nun Singleblatt, 55/42, 53/39, 50/34, 46/39, 73°, 74°, 72,5° Steuerwinkel ist doch alles egal. Das wollte ich nur ausdrücken 

Und ich nutze es eben als Winter -Rennrad (wegen Schutzblechfreiheiten) und sonst als crosser.


----------



## shutupandride (3. Oktober 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Da hat's aber wer nötig


Der Held vom Erdbeerfeld


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Oktober 2013)

@Geisterfahrer:

Der LRS gefällt mir sehr gut und ist auch bestimmt deutlich sinnvoller als ein Carbon-LRS.
Mir sticht die Stützen- Sattelkombiation irgendwie unangenehm ins Auge, ich weiß auch nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Oktober 2013)

Gebe ich zu. Ist einerseits vom Rahmenhersteller hausgemacht, indem er den Rahmen ausgerechnet am Übergang zur Sattelstütze so fett macht, andererseits dadurch bedingt, dass ich keine schwerere Stütze mit entsprechend klobigerem Kopf (z. B. EC 90 Setback) o.ä. verbauen möchte. Wie gesagt: Man findet auch ohne silbernes Lenkerband noch so manches.


----------



## Jako (4. Oktober 2013)

...und hier mein neues..."tricolore italiano" Cento 1 SR. Super Record EPS ist echt ein Traum  Gruß Jako


----------



## norman68 (4. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. Oktober 2013)

sehr lecker das WILIER...Parts usw. ...aber auch die Farbcombo ist extrem gelungen !!!


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad 
Das Einzige was unangenehm auffällt und nicht gut aussieht ist die Kurbel.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2013)

Hammer, Hammer, bis auf die Kurbel. Campa ran und fertig.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Oktober 2013)

Echt stark!


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ätsch... ich weiß, KEIN Rennrad...der Krummbuckler-Lenker fehlt halt... aber ich weiß doch sonst nicht, wo ich mein Schätzchen präsentieren könnte... also habt Euch net so! 




MfG.


----------



## nova16 (4. Oktober 2013)

@CubeAMSComp2005

Sehr schön das Teil! Fahre selber auch ein Speedbike, Stevens Strada 900 etwas erleichtert.
Der Rahmen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, will mir im Winter etwas ähnliches aufbauen.
Hast du zum Bike mehr Details? Gerne auch als PN.
Gruß, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Wilier. Selbst aufgebaut und rennt wie Sau. :-D Hat diesen Sommer viele KM gefressen. 
Da wars noch frisch nach dem Aufbau. Neu ist nur noch SPD-SL Pedale und ein anderer Sattel dran gekommen.
Setup: Komplette Ultegra Gruppe, Profile Design Drop Carbon Lenker, Mavic Cosmic SLE, Conti GP4000 Reifen, Specialized Toupe Sattel, SPD-SL Pedale


----------



## stahlinist (5. Oktober 2013)

Zoncolan in Braun - hab ich bislang noch gar nicht mitgeschnitten! allerliebst!



CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> der Krummbuckler-Lenker fehlt halt


Nee, ist doch ganz offensichtlich montiert!?!
Ein richtig montierter Bocklenker würde es Dir aufgrund seiner Form erlauben auch mal relativ entspannt und aufrecht zu sitzen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. Oktober 2013)

@CubeAMSComp2005:

Unabhängig jetzt davon ob das Fahrrad hier hingehört oder nicht, aber wozu ist das da 

Für die Stadt oder nur zum Bäcker zu fahren ist es mindestens 2-3 Scheine zu teuer, für was wird das also genutzt?


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (5. Oktober 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> @_CubeAMSComp2005_:
> Für die Stadt oder nur zum Becker zu fahren ist es mindestens 2-3 Scheine zu teuer, für was wird das also genutzt?


Naja ich kenn den Herrn Becker nicht persönlich, und der wohnt auch zu weit weg...  ... aber für mich war folgendes entscheidend:

Zweitrad notwendig, weil ich das 12,5 kg Fully nicht für die asphaltierte Kurzstreckenrasselei nehmen will.
Leicht sollte es sein, damit es im Wohnzimmer an die Wand kann, aufgrund Platzmangel in der Mietwohnung. Mit 6,3 kg hab ich das zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschafft.
Und der gerade Lenker is dran, weil ich damit eben nur casual gestylt mal ein paar Kilometer mache. Mit Teamwear das halbe Wochenende das Straßennetz abzurollen, ist nicht meins. Habe ich auch glaube ich nicht die notwendige Fitness für...  
Wir haben hier halt viele Anstiege, da war mir so eine leichte Bergziege näher als ein pfeilschneller UCI-Renner. 
Und weil ich von der Stange weg wollte und auch nicht so auf die Rad gewordenen Litfaßsäulen  stehe, blieb nur der Eigen-Aufbau übrig.

Aber es ist schon richtig, es ist für den Zweck etwas "übermotorisiert", das gebe ich gerne zu. Habs jetzt nach reichlich Überlegung auch in die Bucht geworfen, um nächstes Jahr was "einfacheres" zu entwerfen. Aber der Winter steht ja erst an, also kann ich noch ein Weilchen überlegen, wieviel Unvernunft ich da wieder verbauen kann... 

MfG.


----------



## Jako (5. Oktober 2013)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> ....Mit 6,3 kg hab ich das zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschafft.....



...tut mir leid das glaube ich nicht....


----------



## Magico80 (5. Oktober 2013)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> Naja ich kenn den Herrn Becker nicht persönlich, und der wohnt auch zu weit weg...  ... aber für mich war folgendes entscheidend:
> 
> Zweitrad notwendig, weil ich das 12,5 kg Fully nicht für die asphaltierte Kurzstreckenrasselei nehmen will.
> Leicht sollte es sein, damit es im Wohnzimmer an die Wand kann, aufgrund Platzmangel in der Mietwohnung. Mit 6,3 kg hab ich das zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschafft.
> ...



Das ist echt n ultraschönes Rad. Passt super. Wasn das für ein Rahmen? Der sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## roli888 (5. Oktober 2013)

@Jako und @Magico80

Italienerinnen sind doch die schönsten


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (5. Oktober 2013)

Jako schrieb:


> ...tut mir leid das glaube ich nicht....


ohne Pedale 6310 Gramm... +170 Gramm Carbon-Tatzen macht 6480 Gramm. Beim Umstieg von den THM-Powerarms auf die Stronglight-Kurbel kam eben leider etwas Gewicht dazu.
Warum sollte ich Quark erzählen? Was habe ich davon? 

Danke Roli888, Rahmen ist in der Tat ein Italiener. Dedacciai Scuro aus 2008, der hatte mit 950 Gramm damals ein sensationelles Gewicht. Im Tretlagerbereich wird heute sicher steifer gebaut, aber für meinen schwachen Antritt reicht das.  Und mit so einer Basis lässt sich doch was machen... 

MfG.


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Custom Aufbau 

6,7 Kampfgewicht - Sattelstütze ist nun schwarz in Carbon


----------



## Stolem (5. Oktober 2013)

Der Gerät! 
schön find ichs aber nicht. Sind wahnsinnige Maschinen, find sie aber ästhetisch nicht ansprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (5. Oktober 2013)

autsch.... was für ein Spacerturm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das ist wohl eher ein TT bei dem der Aeroaufsatz fehlt


----------



## gruene_blitz (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Bin ganz neu hier zu gestoßen und wollte meinen Renner denn auch mal präsentieren 

sind ja trotz MTB Forum noch ne Menge echt geile Renner hier vertreten


----------



## Magico80 (5. Oktober 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> autsch.... was für ein Spacerturm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> das ist wohl eher ein TT bei dem der Aeroaufsatz fehlt



Meine Meinung: Wär der Lenker richtig montiert, bräuchte man den Spacerturm nicht. Bei dem Spacerturm würde ich mir sogar Gedanken um die Haltbarkeit machen. Zudem siehts so aus, als wär der Rahmen zu klein.


----------



## Stolem (5. Oktober 2013)

hui. Gar nicht drauf geachtet. in der Tat. Zusätzlich der falsch montierte Lenker, was da los ?


----------



## calimero100 (5. Oktober 2013)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> Ätsch... ich weiß, KEIN Rennrad...der Krummbuckler-Lenker fehlt halt... aber ich weiß doch sonst nicht, wo ich mein Schätzchen präsentieren könnte... also habt Euch net so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sabber


----------



## jimmykane (5. Oktober 2013)

Vor allem ist das eigentlich ein Zeitfahrrad ohne den entsprechenden Lenker... Und von oben an die Gummigriffe der Schalt-/bremshebel greifen schafft doch kein Mensch oder hab ich da nen Knick in der Optik??


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Oktober 2013)

Trek 1200 Aluminium aus 1991... Laufleistung schätzungsweise unter 100 Km... komplett original, nur den Sattel und den Vorbau habe ich ausgetauscht...

die gleiche Lackierung gab es 1991 auch alsl MTB... habe glücklicherweise beide gefunden...


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Oktober 2013)

Krass! 
Sei eins hatte ich auch mal. Habs leider verkaufen müssen.


----------



## svennox (6. Oktober 2013)

@Linseneintopf: ....Trek 1200 Aluminium aus 1991...."WOW" sehr sehr schöne Farbcombo..
..und dann haste auch noch beide Versionen....RENNRAD + MTB ....PLUS NEUZUSTAND.....WAHNSINN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (6. Oktober 2013)

AKFreerider1987 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Custom Aufbau
> 
> 6,7 Kampfgewicht - Sattelstütze ist nun schwarz in Carbon



Ich bin wirklich kein Schisser, aber deinen Mut hätte ich gerne bei dieser +50% Steuerrohr-Verlängerung 

Wenn du doch keine gute Rückenstabi hast warum baut man sich dann ein Rad (ob TT oder RR) mit megakurzen Steuerrohr auf?


----------



## noam (6. Oktober 2013)

Mit enstsprechendem TT Lenker wäre der Spacerturm ja nicht nötig.


----------



## mkk (7. Oktober 2013)

Also bei der Sitzposition tun mir nur vom ansehen meine angeknackten bandscheiben weh


----------



## mkk (7. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn die Farbkombi gewöhnungsbedürftig sein wird für viele hier ,mein Bergrad.mit 44cm Lenker umgerüstet .Hatte das bei chris Horner gesehen mit dem breitem Lenker und ich muss sagen das es doch am berg vorteile bringt .


----------



## mkk (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieses WE mit 28,3er Schnitt auf 54 km gefahren mal sehen ob ich mit einem von meinen beiden die 30er packe .


----------



## k.nickl (8. Oktober 2013)

In einem MTB Forum auf schöne Rennräder zu hoffen ist wie bei McDonalds gesundes essen zu erwarten: Der Spacerturm hat mir den Tag verdorben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkk (8. Oktober 2013)

ja schon schlimme sache solche spacer


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (8. Oktober 2013)

So bevor ich jetzt noch irgend einen Kommentar lesen muss.... kurze Auflösung des Problems mit dem Spacerturms.... da war das RR gerade erst fertig ! Da lagen noch zu viele Spacer rum und zum kürzen war die exakte Höhe noch nicht ausgelotet.... jetzt sind nur noch 3 x 0,5 mm Spacer drin zur Beruhigung für Alle ....

Sattel is auch tiefer - kurzum zu wenig Zeit um neue Bilder anzufertigen...


----------



## norman68 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke die meinst 3 x 0,5cm wenn nicht wo hast du bitte die 0,5mm dicken Spacer gekauft?


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja cm nicht mm - merci!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. Oktober 2013)

f.moser leader np mit dura ace-74xx teilen ausgestattet (meins)
klein quantum mit campa (trainigspartner)


----------



## madone (10. Oktober 2013)

Jako schrieb:


> ...und hier mein neues..."tricolore italiano" Cento 1 SR. Super Record EPS ist echt ein Traum  Gruß Jako



Das ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer


----------



## yoyo (12. Oktober 2013)




----------



## FanFan_MTB (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube mein ist eindeutig als Rennrad zu identifizieren und hat keine Crossreifen!


----------



## maze665 (12. Oktober 2013)

@ fanfan welcher LRS ist das?

jakos bike ist sehr schön,bis auf die kurbel find ich!


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde mal auf schon etwas ältere Vuelta Laufräder tippen, kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKFreerider1987 (12. Oktober 2013)

Eher sind das American Classic Lrs!


----------



## FanFan_MTB (13. Oktober 2013)

maze665 schrieb:


> @ fanfan welcher LRS ist das?


 


			
				AKFreerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher sind das American Classic Lrs!


 
Stimmt leider nicht. 



			
				yellow-faggin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal auf schon etwas ältere Vuelta Laufräder tippen, kann das sein?


 
Genau richtig. 
Sind Vuelta Carbon Pro.


----------



## Tobstar23 (13. Oktober 2013)

Meine Freundin wollte nen neuen Flaschenhalter. Im Endeffekt kam auch noch ne neue Gruppe und neue Laufräder dazu





Mal sehen, wie viel man mit dem Verkauf der alten Teile wieder reinholt.


----------



## Magico80 (13. Oktober 2013)

Meinen Sonntagsrenner habe ich ja schon gezeigt. Nun mal meine Stadtschlampe. Ist eigentlich ein Cyclocross Rad, Merida 4 D.

Merida 4D
105er 
1x Laufradsatz mit Conti 4 Season 28mm
1x Laufradsatz Maxxis Raze 33er Crossreifen
Specialized Toupe Sattel
im Sauwetter mit Steckschutzbleche
bei Wechselhaftem Wetter Ass Saver
Licht: Trelock LS 320 hinten
Gloworm X1 mit Wide Linse vorne 
Handy Navihalterung von Quadlockcase.de
Bei langen Ausfahrten Garmin Edge 800



Damit fahr ich jeden Tag 30 Gesamtkilometer zur Arbeit und Besorgungen.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2013)

Idealer Text für Bike-Bullshitbingo.


----------



## dirtydusty (21. Oktober 2013)

"Alter grauer Esel" machts  noch...


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es das Fahrrad auch einmal in ganz zu sehen?


----------



## dirtydusty (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja,  aber nicht heute.



Suche noch einen schönen Hintergrund.
lg


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2013)

Braucht noch jemand einen Laufradsatz für den Winter ?


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...sapim-race-funworks-light-naben-abzugeben-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydusty (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Classic von Cratoni..






http://www.datenkeule.de/dl.php?file=file1382641178Cratoni%20-%20Classic.jpg



lg

........Titan  und Italiener   sind  natürlich  viel schöner...


----------



## Patrick333 (25. Oktober 2013)

HOG2001 schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen, transparenter Lack, komplette Shimano 6200 Gruppe.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1410114


 
Hast eine schoene Festbrennweite benutzt, schoenes Bokeh!


----------



## Magico80 (25. Oktober 2013)

Das Bokeh ist recht unruhig aber das Rad ist schön.


----------



## Patrick333 (25. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das Bokeh ist recht unruhig aber das Rad ist schön.


 
Das ist  troztdem 100x besser als Durchschnitt an Bilder die gepostet werden.


----------



## pezolived (25. Oktober 2013)

HOG2001 schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen, transparenter Lack, ...



Nicht daß ich mich daran messen wollte, aber selbe Idee hier:







Das Rad ist auch schon öfters mal durch Bi-Bi gekullert! 


Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## dirtydusty (25. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Das ist  troztdem 100x besser als Durchschnitt an Bilder die gepostet werden.



Na ne rote Sigg im Halter hätte das  "Bokeh" auch anheben können.

Ich bin ja für Grautöne, aber ein wenig Farbe, außer dem Hintergrund muss schon am Rad sein 
lg

*@* *HOG2001*

Schöne Kiste  
Ganz schwarze/graue Reifen und Griffgummis, die müssten sich doch besorgen lassen.
Lenkerband  mit mehr Farbe; oder auch stahlgrau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Rossi (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen,

bin nun endgültig auf RR und CX umgestiegen und wollte Euch mal meinen neuen RR-Aufbau zeigen. Schade dass die Saison zu Ende geht. Ist flott die Karre  ;-)))


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2013)

Sieht sicher nicht nur schnell aus. 
Eines werde ich aber nie verstehen: Warum müssen die Rahmen so lächerlich geslopt sein? Das sieht in meinen Augen einfach nur schlimm aus. Horizontales Oberrohr täte dem Pony sehr viel besser zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## noam (27. Oktober 2013)

Herr Rossi schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> bin nun endgültig auf RR und CX umgestiegen und wollte Euch mal meinen neuen RR-Aufbau zeigen. Schade dass die Saison zu Ende geht. Ist flott die Karre  ;-)))



saugeile Karre! nur den LRS würde ich entlabeln


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2013)

Herr Rossi schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> bin nun endgültig auf RR und CX umgestiegen und wollte Euch mal meinen neuen RR-Aufbau zeigen. Schade dass die Saison zu Ende geht. Ist flott die Karre  ;-)))



Hammer!  Genau so steht's auf meiner Wunschliste!! 
Hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder...


Gruss


----------



## Herr Rossi (27. Oktober 2013)

noam schrieb:


> saugeile Karre! nur den LRS würde ich entlabeln



Thx )

Genau das hatte ich auch noch vor, komplett schwarz gefällt mir auch am Besten...


----------



## noam (27. Oktober 2013)

Herr Rossi schrieb:


> Thx )
> 
> Genau das hatte ich auch noch vor, komplett schwarz gefällt mir auch am Besten...




Welchre Rahmengröße ist das? 56 oder 58?


----------



## Herr Rossi (27. Oktober 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Welchre Rahmengröße ist das? 56 oder 58?



Ist ein 56er, Sattelstütze ist max. ausgefahren, hat aber einen kurzen Vorbau. Bin ein "Beinmensch" und das kompakte Fahren vom Triathlon gewohnt.


----------



## HOG2001 (29. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Das ist  troztdem 100x besser als Durchschnitt an Bilder die gepostet werden.



 Danke



pezolived schrieb:


> Das Rad ist auch schon öfters mal durch Bi-Bi gekullert!



 Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja mal über den Weg. Schöne Randonneuse...da sind sicher schon einige Kilometer drauf.



dirtydusty schrieb:


> Schöne Kiste
> Ganz schwarze/graue Reifen und Griffgummis, die müssten sich doch besorgen lassen.
> Lenkerband  mit mehr Farbe; oder auch stahlgrau.



Neeeeeiiinnn keine Farbe...Braun, Schwarz und Silber reichen. Ich habe die Reifen und den Lenker farblich aufeinander abgestimmt. Es sollte eine Hommage an den Radsport der 70er und 80er werden. Okay eher die 70er...die 80er waren Kunterbunt


----------



## powderJO (29. Oktober 2013)

Herr Rossi schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> bin nun endgültig auf RR und CX umgestiegen und wollte Euch mal meinen neuen RR-Aufbau zeigen. Schade dass die Saison zu Ende geht. Ist flott die Karre  ;-)))



gefällt mir auch sehr gut. und falls mal jemand einen venge in 52 abgeben will ... gerne bei mir melden ...


----------



## LF-X (29. Oktober 2013)

Was fuer ein Lenker ist an dem Rad? Suche einen in aehnlicher Bauform. Gerne in 26mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg_mtk (2. November 2013)

grauer himmel, blaues rad...

*ZU VERKAUFEN ! ! !*


----------



## LF-X (2. November 2013)

Sieht schnell aus.


----------



## stahlinist (3. November 2013)

Büschn wilder Blautonmix.
Doch eine hübsche Italienerin entstellt so schnell nichts


----------



## greg_mtk (3. November 2013)

Rahmen, Sattel u Lenkerband sind original. Bei den Reifen bin ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## JoeCool (3. November 2013)

Mein Lieblingsrennrad


----------



## spinner69 (3. November 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad  (unabhängig von meiner Speci-Macke!)


----------



## JoeCool (4. November 2013)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad  (unabhängig von meiner Speci-Macke!)



Ich hab auch ne Speci-Macke


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. November 2013)

uuuh wunderschön!


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Ich mag Speci Räder auch recht gerne. Aber dieses Ultra-Sloping find ich so hässlich, gerade in den kleineren Radgrößen fällt das um so mehr auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (5. November 2013)

JoeCool schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Speci-Macke


----------



## Matze1503 (5. November 2013)

Hier mein neu aufgebautes rad. Mit der neuen Ultegra 11speed


----------



## Al_Borland (5. November 2013)

Bisschen sehr leicht für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. November 2013)

Dachte eigentlich auch, mit den Zwergenspecializeds oben sei die Minimalgröße für ein Rennrad erreicht...


----------



## Atla (5. November 2013)

So nun wollte ich meins auch kurz vorstellen


----------



## Atla (5. November 2013)

@JoeCool

sehr schöne Räder 
kommen mir bekannt vor

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Roubaix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (5. November 2013)

Atla schrieb:


> @JoeCool
> 
> sehr schöne Räder
> kommen mir bekannt vor
> ...



Ich glaub nicht das wir uns kennen? 

Was ist denn mit deinem Roubaix passiert?

(So ein schickes Epic steht hier auch noch )


----------



## Atla (5. November 2013)

JoeCool schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das wir uns kennen?
> 
> Was ist denn mit deinem Roubaix passiert?
> 
> (So ein schickes Epic steht hier auch noch )



Hatte es vor ein paar Jahren verkauft weil ich auf MTB umgestiegen bin und mir nicht beides leisten konnte.

In einem anderen Forum hat jemand die gleichen Räder glaub ich. Ist dort aber ein "mädchen" 

Ja mein Epic lieb ich und möchte es nicht mehr missen


----------



## Timo S. (8. November 2013)

Schwarz, leicht und rennt wie Sau


----------



## Al_Borland (8. November 2013)

Gehört eindeutig zu den schickeren Kohlehaufen.


----------



## Timo S. (8. November 2013)

Für jeden Tag hab ich noch en Scapin ohne Plaste 
Aber das Simplon zaubert mir bei jeder Ausfahrt ein lächeln aufs Gesicht


----------



## swift daddy (10. November 2013)

ein besseres Bild von der Seite wär wünschenswert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2013)

Ohja, scheint ein tolles Rad zu sein. Aber das Bild ist unwürdig. Und dann noch die Sch... Werbung von dem depperten Bilder-Hoster. Bitte das neue Bild direkt im Forum hochladen!

Das Scapin wäre übrigens auch von Interesse.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. November 2013)




----------



## noam (14. November 2013)

Atla schrieb:


> So nun wollte ich meins auch kurz vorstellen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1508356



Ich würde Sattel (schwarz), Kurbel (Rotor 3d), Zugfarbe (schwarz) und die Spacer unterm Vorbau ändern. Dann würde es sehr pornös wirken.

Shimanokurbeln entwerten das schönste Rad. Das weiß der Züge und des Sattels findet sich nicht im Rahmen wieder und wirkt so sehr laut.


----------



## Atla (14. November 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Ich würde Sattel (schwarz), Kurbel (Rotor 3d), Zugfarbe (schwarz) und die Spacer unterm Vorbau ändern. Dann würde es sehr pornös wirken.
> 
> Shimanokurbeln entwerten das schönste Rad. Das weiß der Züge und des Sattels findet sich nicht im Rahmen wieder und wirkt so sehr laut.



Danke für deine Tipps. Mal schauen, die gehen dann doch schon ins Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkk (15. November 2013)

kleines update von meinem Comp. Rad


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. November 2013)

Sag doch vielleicht noch worin das Update besteht.


----------



## mkk (15. November 2013)

neuer sattel der war vor her grün.uuuuuuuhhhhh,dura ace laufräder mit mavic record du monde felgen und schlauchreifen wobei die heute im müll gelandet sind weil mir der hintere nach 20 km kaputt gegangen is ,bin gerade dabei schwalbe ultremo tubular zu montieren.und dann hats noch rotes lizard skin bartape bekommen .


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (16. November 2013)

Hier mal mein Rad zum Kilometer fressen sowie den ein oder anderen Marathon.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. November 2013)

Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Diskriminante (25. November 2013)

Mein TT Rad mit dem ich im Sommer viel Spaß hatte


----------



## daniel1234 (25. November 2013)

Mein Pinarello jetzt mit Campa


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2013)

Gefallen mir beide. Das Lenkerband am Pina ist ein bisschen laut, dafür aber individuell.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (25. November 2013)

das fuji ist ne maschine - heizkörper der windschlüpfrigen-liga!
super ding!

und das pinarello ist sowieso sehr schick.
ich mag die rahmen (und gabel) einfach!
das lenkerband gefällt mir im übrigem auch! (;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse habe ich noch folgende, neue Rahmen abzugeben:

Specialized Allez Alurahmen, weiß, Größe 56, mit Garantie

Tarmac SL2 Rahmen, Größe 54, mit Garantie

S-Works Venge, schwarz, 2013, Größe 56, mit Garantie.


----------



## OAKLEY7 (26. November 2013)

Hier ist meins


----------



## Rockwood (27. November 2013)

Edles Teil!
Mir gefällt's.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (27. November 2013)

Endgeil das BMC!


----------



## OAKLEY7 (27. November 2013)

Und hier noch mein "Komfortrennrad" mit 28mm Reifen


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2013)

Super BMCs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePedaldoctor (28. November 2013)

Anbei mein Fuhrpark. Das Rennrad wiegt fahrfertig 6,1 Kg


----------



## Rockwood (28. November 2013)

ThePedaldoctor schrieb:


> Anbei mein Fuhrpark.


Sieht sehr gut aus!
Die Affinität zu einer bestimmten Marke lässt sich aber auch nicht verleumden.


----------



## ThePedaldoctor (28. November 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus!
> Die Affinität zu einer bestimmten Marke lässt sich aber auch nicht verleumden.



Hehe das ist wohl wahr fahren sich aber auch sehr geil


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (30. November 2013)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder mal was klassisches aus Italien - Customaufbau mit Campa C Record und Delta Bremsen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1524055?in=set


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. November 2013)

(Klick für Groß)


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. November 2013)

Richtig gut! Da stört es auch nicht, dass das Bild in der Wohnung gemacht wurde.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (30. November 2013)

das scott ist hammer!


----------



## cleiende (1. Dezember 2013)

AKFreerider1987 schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung wieder mal was klassisches aus Italien - Customaufbau mit Campa C Record und Delta Bremsen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1524055?in=set



Ich bin mal so frei:





Big Mig Style - sehr fein. Bei den Bremsen aber bitte sehr vorausschauend fahren. Die sind optisch der Hammer, funktional aber eher mäßig.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2013)

Der Freerider wird die Deltas und ihre Bremskraft (oder -schwäche) sicherlich kennen.


----------



## hellmono (1. Dezember 2013)

Das Scott ist der Wahnsinn. Was sind das für Felgen?

Ich hab gerade mal den kurzen Moment abgepasst, wo das Rad sauber ist. Gleich gehts wieder raus in das Mistwetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil! Was Shamal halt ausmachen


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (1. Dezember 2013)

Muss mal hier einwerfen, dass das Pinarello mit den Delta´s trotz des Alters und der eigentlich schwachen Bremsverzögerung sehr gut verzögern - Flandernrundfahrt war bspw. eigentlich kein Problem! Könnte auch einfach daran liegen, dass die Beläge neu sind!  


Tja, die Optik der Shamal´s ist einfach unschlagbar und technisch sind sie einfach unverwüstlich - laufen, laufen, laufen.....


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (1. Dezember 2013)

Der LRS vom Scott ist ein Reynolds - müsste der Vorgänger vom Assault sein - im Zweifel muss der Besitzer mal sich zu äußern !


----------



## noam (1. Dezember 2013)

Diskriminante schrieb:


> Mein TT Rad mit dem ich im Sommer viel Spaß hatte
> 
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/ce/7s/ce7sdgtb1g8i/large_IMG_2670.JPG?0



Warum fährst du so ein flaches VR? Wirkt in dem klobigen Rahmen eher verloren.


----------



## Johnny Rico (1. Dezember 2013)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das Scott ist der Wahnsinn. Was sind das für Felgen?
> 
> Ich hab gerade mal den kurzen Moment abgepasst, wo das Rad sauber ist. Gleich gehts wieder raus in das Mistwetter...



Schönes Bike!

Zu deiner Frage: Das ist ein Reynolds DV46 UL T Laufradsatz (Vorgänger der Forty Six Tubulars). Gute steife Räder und mit 1180g nicht zu schwer. Leider macht die vordere Bremsflanke grad ein bisschen Ärger...


----------



## svennox (3. Dezember 2013)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> (Klick für Groß)





cleiende schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW...richtig gut die beiden !


----------



## Jan-Ove (5. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein Renner Trek Madone H1


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

Heiß! Endlich mal wieder ein Rad, das weder Harlekin noch Leichenwagen ist!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, geil ! Größere Bilder wären was !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (6. Dezember 2013)

Peugeot Vanoise. Alles original bis auf die Pedale, die sind neu (MKS Sylvan Road mit Christophe Haken + Riemen) und die Bremshebel.


----------



## pezolived (6. Dezember 2013)

Mais schrieb:


> Peugeot Vanoise.





zwischen Seelbach und Ommersheim?


----------



## Mais (6. Dezember 2013)

Zwischen Habach und Landsweiler (Lebach)!


----------



## Stefan74 (8. Dezember 2013)

wunderschönes Scott!!


----------



## zuki (8. Dezember 2013)

Alle sehr schön auf dieser Seite!


----------



## Mais (8. Dezember 2013)

Nochmal mit etwas mehr Details. Der Sattel wird die Tage noch gegen einen Turbo getauscht. Fährt sich prima, der alte Franzose. Ich wär froh mein MTB-Rahmen wäre nur annähernd so bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. Dezember 2013)

das peugeot ist sehr schön!


----------



## svenbbb (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch so.


----------



## maze665 (13. Dezember 2013)

mein kilometerfresser ... unscheinbar und verlässlich! eventuell schwarzer lrs und thomson parts (vorbau, stütze).
fahr jetz wieder den "alten" lrs. die ganzen weichen carboneierfelgen waren nix für mich und meine kilos!


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Dezember 2013)

Schön schön 
Wasn das ein 2008er?

Finde das Pro SL oben auch sehr schick.
Hier mein 2011er Schwarz/weisses SuperSix .. entlackt und neu lackiert.
Vorbau ist bereits gegen was schwarzes und leichteres getauscht:


----------



## svennox (16. Dezember 2013)

.. @ChrizZZz: .. wieder ein krassgeniales carbonRennrad


----------



## Alex_F (16. Dezember 2013)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> (Klick für Groß)



Boah ist das lecker!!

Das Super Six ist auch sehr hübsch.


----------



## Jan-Ove (16. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt nochmal in groß 





und einmal beim Paarzeitfahren 





Sommerausfahrt in Cesenatico IT


----------



## Alex_F (16. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meins. Habe allerdings inzwischen andere Laufräder dran.


----------



## hellmono (16. Dezember 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Finde das Pro SL oben auch sehr schick.
> Hier mein 2011er Schwarz/weisses SuperSix .. entlackt und neu lackiert.
> Vorbau ist bereits gegen was schwarzes und leichteres getauscht:



Danke für die Blumen - und ebenfalls wirklich verdammt schickes Rad!

An meinem dürfte sogar dein alter Vorbau sein, wenn du beim Tour Forum den gleichen Nutzernamen hast.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Dezember 2013)

Boah, alle Räder auf der letzten Seite sind verdammt lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das kann gut sein. Den hätte ich fürs Rad wieder gebrauchen können


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2013)

Super Räder hier. Ist das Trek neu lackiert oder gab es das in der Farbe ?


----------



## bene94 (17. Dezember 2013)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal in groß



Das ist einfach geil!  
Sieht einfach klasse aus mit den "zurückhaltenden" Komponenten und dem pinken Rahmen, auch wenn ich keinen pinken Rahmen fahren würde.


----------



## zuki (18. Dezember 2013)

bene94 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach geil!
> Sieht einfach klasse aus mit den "zurückhaltenden" Komponenten und dem pinken Rahmen, auch wenn ich keinen pinken Rahmen fahren würde.



Ich finde die Farbe ziemlich cool. Eher die Gabel und den Übergang zum Steuerrohr find ich zu klobig.


----------



## Balkon Klaus (19. Dezember 2013)

noch was buntes von mir


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

bene94 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach geil!
> Sieht einfach klasse aus mit den "zurückhaltenden" Komponenten und dem pinken Rahmen, auch wenn ich keinen pinken Rahmen fahren würde.




Pink macht flink!


----------



## svennox (20. Dezember 2013)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal in groß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool und endl. in gross !


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Dezember 2013)

komplett selber aufgebaut


----------



## k.nickl (21. Dezember 2013)

FYI: Rückruf wg. defekter Bremse:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/Rueckruf-Trek-Madone-2013-th190690


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (21. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Dezember 2013)

k.nickl schrieb:


> FYI: Rückruf wg. defekter Bremse:
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/Rueckruf-Trek-Madone-2013-th190690



hey danke! durch dich bin ich da jetz nochmal draufgekommen.. hatte das schon bei bikerumour gelesen.. da stand "If you have a 2013 Trek Madone that isn’t running Shimano brakes, you should check out Trek’s recall after the break." 
da dacht ich mir: glück gehabt, fahr ja DA.. dabei hab ich aber die integrierten bontrager! also tauschen lassen!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. Dezember 2013)

das trek ist stark! anfangs konnte ich ja der neuen dura-ace kurbel nix abgewinnen und fand sie recht unhüpsch
liegt vll. daran das man sich dran gewöhnt aber mittlerweile gefällt sie mir - vorallem an diesem allg. guten und schickem heizkörper.


----------



## k.nickl (22. Dezember 2013)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> hey danke! durch dich bin ich da jetz nochmal draufgekommen.. hatte das schon bei bikerumour gelesen.. da stand "If you have a 2013 Trek Madone that isn’t running Shimano brakes, you should check out Trek’s recall after the break."
> da dacht ich mir: glück gehabt, fahr ja DA.. dabei hab ich aber die integrierten bontrager! also tauschen lassen!


Gerne. Die Wahl: Pokal oder Spital sollte nicht durch eine defekte Bremse entschieden werden.


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2013)

Rennradschuhe im Angebot, Neu und sehr günstig in meinen Bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## burn (22. Dezember 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Schön schön
> Wasn das ein 2008er?
> 
> Finde das Pro SL oben auch sehr schick.
> ...









Die Laufräder bekomme ich auch bald. Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Dezember 2013)

Die Leeze Ct38?

Bombensteif, leicht und problemlos  Haben hier schon 5 Sätze im Umlauf.
Alle mit Conti Comp und bislang hört man nur gutes!


----------



## Storck9500 (25. Dezember 2013)

Das Trek ist schick


----------



## mkk (25. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild meines fertigen Renners ,würdet ihr ne andere Lenkerbandfarbe nehmen,ich tendiere dazu auch ein schwarzes zu montieren bin mir aber net so wirklich sicher.


----------



## downhill3004 (25. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Bener (25. Dezember 2013)

mkk schrieb:


> Blablabla Bil Bild



Also ich weiß ja nicht?!?! Mag sein, daß Du mit dem Bock Spass hast, aber der stimmt vorn und hinten nicht. Und kann es sein, daß du verdammt groß bist?

Und ich bitte Dich: Wenn man schon sein Rad präsentiert, dann in angemessener Umgebung! In freier Wildbahn! Aber BITTE nicht vor MÜLLTONNEN!!

(Oh Gott, ich svennoxe!)

Bener


----------



## noam (25. Dezember 2013)

mkk schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild meines fertigen Renners ,würdet ihr ne andere Lenkerbandfarbe nehmen,ich tendiere dazu auch ein schwarzes zu montieren bin mir aber net so wirklich sicher.



Ähm, wie kann man eine offensichtlich durchaus brauchbare Basis so dermaßen verhunzen?


----------



## th178 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir dieses Rennrad mehr oder weniger unter den Nagel zu reißen.

Entweder ich nütze es selbst,montiere Crossreifen und fahre es auf der Straße und Waldautobahn
oder Ihr sagt es ein wahrer Klassiker und ich verkaufe  es lieber so wie es ist.

Das Radl hängt seit Jahren bei meinem Vater im Keller und ist in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand.
Wir haben leider keine Ahnung ob es was tolles ist oder einfach nur alt.(Erbstück einer Kundschaft)
Es wäre interessant wie ihr dieses Bike einschätzt.

Im Moment sind 20x622 Reifen montiert.(Felgenmaul11mm?)
Was wäre den an Crossreifen möglich? (Felgentechnisch?)

lg Thomas


----------



## mkk (26. Dezember 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Ähm, wie kann man eine offensichtlich durchaus brauchbare Basis so dermaßen verhunzen?


Was soll denn daran verhunzt sein nur weil das rad alt ist und mit neuen komponennten gepaart aufgebaut ist?
Gross bin ich 1.87cm hab aber durch meine beinprothese 2 unterschiedliche knielängen damit muss die sattelhöhe als kompromis arbeiten.

Man muss net nur gut aussehen mit einem Rad man sollte auch fahren können.Was ich bei dem einen oder anderen doch etwas bezweifle ob er auch die leistung bringt die sein rad gekostet hat.


----------



## mkk (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie auch immer , hier mein aktuell fertig gestellter oldie aus den 50igern mit campa nuovo record.Is kein reines rennrad aber fährt sehr schön.


----------



## noam (26. Dezember 2013)

mkk schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran verhunzt sein nur weil das rad alt ist und mit neuen komponennten gepaart aufgebaut ist?
> Gross bin ich 1.87cm hab aber durch meine beinprothese 2 unterschiedliche knielängen damit muss die sattelhöhe als kompromis arbeiten.
> 
> Man muss net nur gut aussehen mit einem Rad man sollte auch fahren können.Was ich bei dem einen oder anderen doch etwas bezweifle ob er auch die leistung bringt die sein rad gekostet hat.



Fahr rum wie du willst. Nur grenzt ein FSA Chrono Kettenblatt (was ja nu auch nicht billig ist) an einer retro Dura Ace Kubel in Kombination mit der eigentlichen Gruppenreinheit (wenn ich das richtig sehe) an Vergewaltigung. Dazu passen dann das Geschwulst um die Lenkzentrale. Ich glaube nicht dass es damals einen Steuersatz und Gabel gab die mit den mordenen System mitm Vorbau gebaut wurden. Der Flaschenhalter passt dann noch ins Bild. 

Wenns ne Restekiste zum reinen km schrubben ist, taugts dazu sicherlich, aber das Auge erfreut sich daran eher weniger, und darauf kommts doch in einer Galerie hautsächlich an. Und wenn man mit Kritik nicht umgehen kann, sollte man keine Bilder ins Internet in ein DISKUSSIONSForum stellen. 

PS: und wer welche Leistung tritt ist völlig egal, sonst dürften wir im Vergleich zu den richtig schnellen Leuten eigentlich nur auf allen vieren krabbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (26. Dezember 2013)

mkk schrieb:


> Wie auch immer , hier mein aktuell fertig gestellter oldie aus den 50igern mit campa nuovo record.Is kein reines rennrad aber fährt sehr schön.


Das sieht ja schon viel besser aus 

Nur die Zugverlegung am OR sieht "komisch" aus. Ist das so vorgesehen oder improvisiert? Und Sattelstütze und Sattel wirken irgendwie unpassend, kann aber auch am Foto liegen


----------



## mkk (26. Dezember 2013)

Was die kritik angeht kann man diese professioneller ausdrücken,was du ja nun hast .Was den oldie angeht ist die bremszugverlegung mit kabelbindern was mir noch ein dorn im auge ist ich bin noch auf der suche nach original Campa schellen dafür.Sattelstütze ??? is keine Patent stütze ,soweit ich weiss waren die in den 50igern noch nicht so verbreitet ,der sattel ist einer der meinem Hinterteil gerecht ist mit den alten teilen komm ich net wirklich zurecht.


----------



## th178 (27. Dezember 2013)

th178 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir dieses Rennrad mehr oder weniger unter den Nagel zu reißen.
> 
> Entweder ich nütze es selbst,montiere Crossreifen und fahre es auf der Straße und Waldautobahn
> ...


Auch ein paar Infos zu Alter oder so würden mich interessieren.
Ich kenne mich bei den Rennern null aus.
Danke.


----------



## th178 (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein SL2. Jetzt mit schwarzem Lenkerband und ebenfalls schwarzem Sattel. Die letztjährigen weißen Sachen waren mir doch  "too much"


----------



## corfrimor (27. Dezember 2013)

Absolut geil


----------



## Muckymu (27. Dezember 2013)

ein De Rosa SLX, vermutlich Campagnolo Athena, vermutlich 1994.


----------



## Gitanes (27. Dezember 2013)

th178 schrieb:


> Auch ein paar Infos zu Alter oder so würden mich interessieren.
> Ich kenne mich bei den Rennern null aus.
> Danke.




Anhand der verbauten Chorus-Gruppe lässt sich das Baujahr auf 1988 bis 1991 eingrenzen. Die Marke sagt mir jetzt nichts, gab aber damals viele kleine italienische Schmieden, entscheidend für die Beurteilung der Wertigkeit des Rahmens ist der verbaute Rohrsatz (siehe Columbus-Aufkleber am Sattelrohr). Ist also schon eher ein Klassiker, zum Runterreiten sicher zu schade und Cross-Reifen dürften da gar nicht reinpassen. Kompetentere Aussagen dazu findest du sicher hier:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/forums/rennmaschinen-bis-1990.69/


----------



## mkk (27. Dezember 2013)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Anhand der verbauten Chorus-Gruppe lässt sich das Baujahr auf 1988 bis 1991 eingrenzen. Die Marke sagt mir jetzt nichts, gab aber damals viele kleine italienische Schmieden, entscheidend für die Beurteilung der Wertigkeit des Rahmens ist der verbaute Rohrsatz (siehe Columbus-Aufkleber am Sattelrohr). Ist also schon eher ein Klassiker, zum Runterreiten sicher zu schade und Cross-Reifen dürften da gar nicht reinpassen. Kompetentere Aussagen dazu findest du sicher hier:
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/forums/rennmaschinen-bis-1990.69/



Cardi war ein sehr kleiner Italienischer Rahmenbauer ,produziert von Ezio Cardi der ahr mehrmaliger italienischer meister in den 70iger jahre.Über den Rohrsatz weiss ich leider nichts ,das Trettlager ist auf jedenfall ITA maß .Also alles in allem ein rad mit Rennfahrergenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
ein Freund von mir möchte sein Rennrad loswerden. Leider hat der arme Kerl mehr als zwei linke Hände und um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich auch nicht wie er an das Rad gekommen ist. Ich versuche nun Modell und Jahr heraus zu finden .... kann mir da wer helfen ?

Vielleicht nehme ich ihm das ja auch ab ....

Danke,
Casi


----------



## th178 (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Infos über das Cardi.

Ich bin das Rad heute mal probegefahren:
Ja echt ein schelles Teil, aber man liegt schon sehr flach auf dem Bike.
(Man schaut ja mehr auf den Boden als in die Landschaft)
Von wegen auch mal Feld oder Waldweg. Vergiss es!!!
Außerdem ist es zum verbasteln doch zu edel.
Ich werde es noch etwas herschmusen und dann verkaufen.


@CasiBergamont: Wie kommt man den, auch mit zwei linken, an so ein Rad ohne irgendwas darüber zu wissen?


----------



## CasiBergamont (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade die Story dahinter erfahren ... !
Er hat das ding wohl gegen ein Mountainbike eingetauscht und is mit dem Rennrad bisher lediglich einmal gefahren.


----------



## maze665 (29. Dezember 2013)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Hier mein SL2. Jetzt mit schwarzem Lenkerband und ebenfalls schwarzem Sattel. Die letztjährigen weißen Sachen waren mir doch  "too much"



super gefährt!
is das ein lizard skins lenkerband?
wie nennt sich denn das genau?
besten dank


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Ja ist ein Lizard Skin. Es ist das DSP in 1.8mm also das dünnste was es von denen gibt. Finde es greift sich super angenehm und ist auch noch leicht dazu. Ich Fahre es ohne Handschuhe.
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hydropy (29. Dezember 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> ... Ich versuche nun Modell und Jahr heraus zu finden .... kann mir da wer helfen ?
> Vielleicht nehme ich ihm das ja auch ab ....
> 
> Danke,
> Casi


Focus Izalco Tria 2008
http://www.google.de/imgres?biw=134...=177&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:105
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/64547


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (1. Januar 2014)

Allen nachträglich frohe Weihnachten und ein frohes Jahr 2014! 

Pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel ist meine Rennpfeile für die kommende Saison fertig geworden...





Gruß


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (2. Januar 2014)

Brachiales Gerät 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Januar 2014)

CAAD 5 WIRD DURCH 10 ERSETZT


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Januar 2014)

Du scheints ja n großer Herr zu sein...!?


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Januar 2014)

Das dürfte ein 60er Rahmen mit gefühlten 100 Spacern sein.

Ich hab heute mein caad10 umgerüstet und dabei endlich diesen riesigen konischen spacer entfernt.
Foto kommt die Tage mal


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Januar 2014)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Du scheints ja n großer Herr zu sein...!?


 
1,96m mit relativ schwacher Rückenmuskulatur. Da bleiben die Spacer erst mal unterm Vorbau! ;-)


----------



## mystik-1 (7. Januar 2014)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Hier mein SL2. Jetzt mit schwarzem Lenkerband und ebenfalls schwarzem Sattel. Die letztjährigen weißen Sachen waren mir doch  "too much"


die richtige Farbe! *augenleuchten*


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (11. Januar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus_r (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein schwarzer Renner. Wird momentan (mit anderen Laufrädern) nur auf der Rolle gefahren und wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf's Frühjahr... 







Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## norbert l (14. Januar 2014)

[/url][/IMG] [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096987]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (14. Januar 2014)

Respekt vor deiner Arbeit oder sagen wir besser vor deinem ausgeprägten Basteltrieb.  
Was wiegt denn dieser Aufbau? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meines....


----------



## norbert l (14. Januar 2014)

zur zeit 5,3kg
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096989]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. Januar 2014)

Das Bianchi hat aber ein besseres Foto verdient!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Januar 2014)

Hehehehehe......ja stimmt, hab aber grad kein aktuelles.....sieht aber heut noch genau so aus.


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. Januar 2014)

Schade, ist ein schönes Teil. Immer gut drauf aufpassen!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab damals 3 Jahre gebabbelt bis ichs bekommen hab.......das geb ich NIE mehr her, bleibt bei mir und wird nur bei schönem Wetter gefahren.......ausserdem ist das Campagnolo Record Zeug(komplette gruppe, incl. Kette und LRS) schweineteuer.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Pace39 (17. Januar 2014)

Da ich letztes Jahr innerhalb von ein paar Wochen erst den MTB Rahmen schrottete und dann auch noch mein Serotta RR Rahmen den Geist aufgab, suchte ich einen günstigen Rahmen, da die Kohle eigentlich schon für den Neuaufbau des MTBs drauf ging. Ich musste feststellen, dass es unabhängig vom Preis überhaupt nicht so einfach ist einen Rahmen heutzutage zu finden der für meine 193cm die passende Oberrohrlänge hat ohne ein Steuerrohr zu haben welches elend hoch ist. So wurde ich nach langer Suche bei PlanetX fündig, Alurahmen mit 1450 Gramm mit passender Geometrie zum L ow Budget Preis. Fährt sich absolut super und bin begeistert:






Bin im Moment unschlüssig ob ich mir neue Laufräder kaufen soll, nötig ist es nicht, sondern wenn hauptsächlich für die Optik. Würde z.B. mit Fulcrum Quattro so aussehen:






Ob ich die Decals dran lassen würde glaube ich nicht und die roten Nibbel müssen auch nicht unbedingt sein, aber gibt ja auch noch andere höhere Laufradsätze.

Grüße Chris


----------



## diodato (17. Januar 2014)

Meins. So wie es da steht 6.3kg. eventuell kommt noch ein neuer Tune komm-vor + mit weißem Kantenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (17. Januar 2014)

Schönes Ding. Sattel würde ich ganz in schwarz lassen.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2014)

Schon schick, sieht aber irgendwie zu klein aus.


----------



## fredyhany (17. Januar 2014)

Bin iwie noch net so mit der Farbgestaltung zufrieden, was sagt ihr lenkerband, vORBAU , sattelstütz und Sattel komplett schwarz?


----------



## Stephan Weniger (17. Januar 2014)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Da ich letztes Jahr innerhalb von ein paar Wochen erst den MTB Rahmen schrottete und dann auch noch mein Serotta RR Rahmen den Geist aufgab, suchte ich einen günstigen Rahmen, da die Kohle eigentlich schon für den Neuaufbau des MTBs drauf ging. Ich musste feststellen, dass es unabhängig vom Preis überhaupt nicht so einfach ist einen Rahmen heutzutage zu finden der für meine 193cm die passende Oberrohrlänge hat ohne ein Steuerrohr zu haben welches elend hoch ist. So wurde ich nach langer Suche bei PlanetX fündig, Alurahmen mit 1450 Gramm mit passender Geometrie zum L ow Budget Preis. Fährt sich absolut super und bin begeistert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innenlager jetzt korrekt fest  ?


----------



## Pace39 (17. Januar 2014)

Hi Stephan,
man sollte halt die Kurbelschrauben bei einer 4 Kantkurbel nach den ersten paar km nachziehen, speziell wenn wie in meinem Fall die Cook´s Kurbeln schon öfter abgezogen und montiert wurde, sind mittlerweile über 20 Jahre alt. Am letzten Sonntag gab es keine Defekte und die Kurbel ist jetzt auch mit Einsatz von Loctite an der Kurbelschraube wieder fest.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (17. Januar 2014)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> man sollte halt die Kurbelschrauben bei einer 4 Kantkurbel nach den ersten paar km nachziehen, speziell wenn wie in meinem Fall die Cook´s Kurbeln schon öfter abgezogen und montiert wurde, sind mittlerweile über 20 Jahre alt. Am letzten Sonntag gab es keine Defekte und die Kurbel ist jetzt auch mit Einsatz von Loctite an der Kurbelschraube wieder fest.



Ich habe auch neue Reifen drauf . Viel Spaß morgen beim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (17. Januar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## diodato (18. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Schon schick, sieht aber irgendwie zu klein aus.


Hallo stimmt das sieht auf dem Bild schon so aus. Ich bin 183 SL 90 der Rahmen ist ein M/L ich fahre lieber mehr Überhöhung und einen 120 Vorbau als weniger und einen 90/100 Vorbau. Bei der Probefahrt war mir der Rahmen in L viel zu nervös und passte nicht richtig.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Januar 2014)

Schickes Trainingsrad für die Rolle!!!


----------



## Protorix (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Januar 2014)

Mein Caad 10 Dura Ace....


----------



## schneidinger (19. Januar 2014)

Das sind unsere Schätzchen


----------



## zuki (20. Januar 2014)

diodato schrieb:


> Hallo stimmt das sieht auf dem Bild schon so aus. Ich bin 183 SL 90 der Rahmen ist ein M/L ich fahre lieber mehr Überhöhung und einen 120 Vorbau als weniger und einen 90/100 Vorbau. Bei der Probefahrt war mir der Rahmen in L viel zu nervös und passte nicht richtig.



Ich möchte Deinen subjektiven Eindruck nicht im Abrede stellen. Aber sollte ein größerer Rahmen nicht für mehr Laufruhe, sprich Spurtreue sorgen?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Januar 2014)

fredyhany schrieb:


> Bin iwie noch net so mit der Farbgestaltung zufrieden, was sagt ihr lenkerband, vORBAU , sattelstütz und Sattel komplett schwarz?



Nääääää........wenn dann nur Sattelstütze in weiß.......dann kommts gut.......in meinen augen.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Tobstar23 (20. Januar 2014)

Protorix schrieb:


>


 Warum macht man so ein Foto von dem Rad? Hat man es nur so im Vorbeigehen gesehen? Oder hat man es grad ausgepackt und vor lauter Vorfreude auf's Fahren nur noch das eine Bild geschafft? Bitte mach noch mal ein schönes Foto bei Sonnenschein ohne die Schonbezüge für Reifen und Lenker und mit Lenkerstopfen. Ich find das nämlich ne schöne Modernisierung eines älteren Rahmens in ner geilen Lackierung.


----------



## Protorix (20. Januar 2014)

Weil Winter ist  ... Da steckt viel Arbeit drinnen, denn die Gabel und Flaschenhalter habe ich so kreiert. Die Sterne im CAD nachgebaut und ausgeplottet, dann auf die Gabel und die Flaschenhalter geklebt usw usw.
Die Folie auf dem Lenker ist drauf, weil das weiße Lenkerband empfindlich ist und das Rad noch (mich und "noch ein paar" Räder inklusive) umziehen muss. Wahrscheinlich kommt es dann auch nur an die Wand.
Interessant: Den Rahmen habe ich einst gebraucht, und für das Einsatzgebiet "Winterrad" gekauft 
...alleine die blauen King Spacer haben ein Vermögen gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (20. Januar 2014)

Protorix schrieb:


> Weil Winter ist  ... Da steckt viel Arbeit drinnen, denn die Gabel und Flaschenhalter habe ich so kreiert. Die Sterne im CAD nachgebaut und ausgeplottet, dann auf die Gabel und die Flaschenhalter geklebt usw usw.
> Die Folie auf dem Lenker ist drauf, weil das weiße Lenkerband empfindlich ist und das Rad noch (mich und "noch ein paar" Räder inklusive) umziehen muss. Wahrscheinlich kommt es dann auch nur an die Wand.
> Interessant: Den Rahmen habe ich einst gebraucht, und für das Einsatzgebiet "Winterrad" gekauft
> ...alleine die blauen King Spacer haben ein Vermögen gekostet


 
Hm, okay, ist entschuldigt
Aber sobald der Umzug durch ist und die Sonne wieder scheint, machste bitte ein schönes Foto davon, am besten sogar mehrere Detailaufnahmen. Oder halt, wenn es an der Wand hängt. Ich finds cool!


----------



## Protorix (20. Januar 2014)

Wird gemacht wenns fertig ist... die Sattelklemme muss noch weiß oder blau werden. Mal sehen ob ich ein Eloxierexperminet wage, die Chemie liegt schon rum


----------



## diodato (20. Januar 2014)

Protorix schrieb:


> Weil Winter ist  ... Da steckt viel Arbeit drinnen, denn die Gabel und Flaschenhalter habe ich so kreiert. Die Sterne im CAD nachgebaut und ausgeplottet, dann auf die Gabel und die Flaschenhalter geklebt usw usw.


Wau dafür gibt es Illustrationprog. das sind Sterne schon vorgefertigt.  Ich würde, wenn du damit auch fahren willst  schwarzes Lenkerband nehmen. Das weiße bleibt nicht lange so strahlend und dann sieht es kacke aus. Ansonsten schick sieht nach viel Arbeit aus. Für mich ein bisschen zu viel Stars and Stripes.


----------



## diodato (20. Januar 2014)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich möchte Deinen subjektiven Eindruck nicht im Abrede stellen. Aber sollte ein größerer Rahmen nicht für mehr Laufruhe, sprich Spurtreue sorgen?


Nein. Ein Rennrad ist ja kein Freerider bei dem Winkel der Gabel ist es besser einen längeren Vorbau zuhaben damit mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad kommt. Bei Größe L hätte ich vielleicht einen 90 Vorbau benötigt. Ich fahre lieber mit mehr Überhöhung und längerem Vorbau.

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finds auch sehr klasse! Den Aufwand wars auf jeden Fall wert. Weisses Lizard Skin? Das würde theoretisch problemlos wieder sauber gehen.

Erinnert mich an das SuperSix Evo Amerika Rahmenset


----------



## Protorix (20. Januar 2014)

diodato schrieb:


> Wau dafür gibt es Illustrationprog. .



Schau genau hin!

und fahren muss ich das Rad nicht, da hab ich ein paar andere dafür  ... Irgendwann vllt *G*


----------



## neubicolt (22. Januar 2014)

diodato schrieb:


> Meins. So wie es da steht 6.3kg. eventuell kommt noch ein neuer Tune komm-vor + mit weißem Kantenschutz


 
Was ist das für ein KB an der Red? Stronglight? Suche auch schon länger nach was gescheitem da mir die Original-Blätter otpisch null gefallen.

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2014)

Extralite, steht doch drauf


----------



## neubicolt (22. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Extralite, steht doch drauf


 
Ha, man sollte sich das auch mal in Originalgröße anschauen vorher ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (22. Januar 2014)

Ja das große ist von Extralite die Kettenbalttschrauben und das kleine Ketteblatt ist original Sram Red Black. Die Schrauben  und das kleine waren von Extralite schwerer. Die Kombi fahre ich so seit 8000Km problemlos.


----------



## kandyman (23. Januar 2014)

diodato schrieb:


> Meins. So wie es da steht 6.3kg. eventuell kommt noch ein neuer Tune komm-vor + mit weißem Kantenschutz


Sehr hübsch!

Was sind denn das für Felgen? Hast du Erfahrungen mit längeren Abfahrten gemacht?


----------



## diodato (23. Januar 2014)

Danke. 38mm bq-cycles. Mit den Tune Naben wiegen die 1150g. In den Alpen war ich noch nicht mit den Rädern nur hier im Südschwarzwald. Dauerbremsen würde ich jetzt nicht machen ansonsten unauffällig, Bremsbeläge sind die Black Prince. Sind die gelben Swiss Stop besser vom Verschleiß? Von der Bremsleistung bin ich zufrieden. Die Gewichtsfreigabe kenne ich nicht denke so 90-100kg müssten gehen. Ist nur geschätzt. Gruss


----------



## neubicolt (26. Januar 2014)

Soooo...nochmal Hand angelegt und ein paar Dinge geändert. Dürfte jetzt deutlich unter 7kg haben.


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (26. Januar 2014)

Schaut Klasse aus !


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2014)

Allerdings, und das, obwohl es ein Stevens ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. Januar 2014)

So, nachdem ich zwar versprochen hab aus meinem Peugeot Cologne kein Fixie zu machen hab ich doch gemacht  Nach gut 5000Km hab ich die Schnauze voll und baus wieder zurück  Will wieder was zum Km schrubben. Das grün schwarz soll beibhalten werden! Ich hoffe die Länge der Außenhülle der Bremsleitungen wird nicht zu kurz sein. Hab jetzt noch ein grünes Lenkerband...mal schauen ob das optisch passt oder obs zuviel wird. Lenker soll ein schwarzer her und ein bissl breiter. Der orginale hat 400mm und ich fand den irgendwie zu schmal. Reifen bleiben Conti bin mit denen sehr zufrieden  Kurbel und Schaltwerk kommt das alte 105 wieder hin. Sattel passt auch so (hatte bisher keine Probleme).

Jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen. Ja ich weiß für Technikfragen ab ins RR Forum  aber soll keine Diskussion werden.

- Welche Kette für 7-fach ich weiß nur das auf den KB steht nur für schmale aber welche?
- die Kasette is hin, gibts noch 7-fach fürs RR?
- woher bekomm ich ne Sattelstütze mit 26,4mm in schwarz am besten ohne setback?
- Bremsbeläge die nicht ganz so arg Quietschen wie die orginalen Shimano.
- die HR Felge hat an 3 Speichenlöcher Risse und möcht die nimmer weiterfahrn. Welche Felge könnt ich da als Ersatz nehmen? Maße der Orginalfelge sind: Mavic 192 NE --> 192 --> Höhe 15,0 mm, Breite 19,8 mm, 450g, einfach geöst, schwarz anodisiert 36 Loch 28"
sollte auch wieder schwarz sein. Außer es hat jemand ne andere Idee die mir gefällt 

Falls es NICHT erwünscht ist mach ichn Acc bei RR News  (bin auch deswegen nicht böse) DANKE

Vorher:





Fixie Umabau (nicht ganz aktuell)


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. Januar 2014)

Mhm eig fand ich es als Fixie ganz geil....
Viele Teile solltest bei E Bay finden au neu.Einfach mal suchen...


----------



## Tom33 (30. Januar 2014)

ist vom letztjährigen Sommer 

inzwischen ist der Spacerturm auf 15mm geschrumpft und ein anderer Sattel ist auch drauf (Spezialized Toupe Pro)


----------



## DaBot (30. Januar 2014)

@Tom33 Was ist das für eine Größe?


----------



## Tom33 (30. Januar 2014)

das ist ein L...


----------



## DaBot (30. Januar 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> das ist ein L...



Danke, hätte ich größer geschätzt. Gibts ja bis 3XL. Das wär dann eher meine Größe ;-)


----------



## Tom33 (30. Januar 2014)

ja, die neuen Rahmen haben nicht mehr den fließenden Übergang zw. Ober- und Unterrohr...


----------



## maze665 (4. Februar 2014)

sattel und stütze auf thomson umgestellt! 

denke es werden moch neue reifen kommen... jemand erfahrungen mit den mavic reifen?
bzw welche reifen könntet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## k.nickl (4. Februar 2014)

Der Sorglosfaltreifen schlechthin: Conti 4000s.

P.S. Spacerturm weg und Lenkerband einfärbig (schwarz): das schmeichelt dem Rad so in keinster weise.


----------



## Tom33 (4. Februar 2014)

Spacerturm? Ich sehe einen ca. 20mm hohen...

mit dem Lenkerband hast Du allerdings recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood (4. Februar 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> denke es werden moch neue reifen kommen... jemand erfahrungen mit den mavic reifen?
> bzw welche reifen könntet ihr empfehlen?


Ich fahre von Mavic die Yksion Pro Reifen. Bisher 2.000 km ohne Probleme. Waren beim Laufradsatz mit dabei, deshalb fahre ich sie runter.
An sonsten machst Du mit den 4000er Contis sicherlich keinen Fehler.


----------



## hellmono (4. Februar 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> denke es werden moch neue reifen kommen... jemand erfahrungen mit den mavic reifen?
> bzw welche reifen könntet ihr empfehlen?



Gefällt mir richtig gut. Lenkerband ist Geschmackssache, aber gut irgendwie!

Reifen hatte ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe Ultremo DD (5TKM keine Panne) und jetzt Specialized Turbo, die seit rund 3TKM pannenfrei auf dem Tarmac sind.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2014)

Puh, Schwalbe aufm Rennrad halt ich eher für Pannenanfällig, sind schwer und können bei Nässe auch nicht viel.
Aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Mavic hat da echt ne gute und bezahlbare Alternative zu Conti gebracht. Aber an nen Comp(Schlauch) oder 4000s muss man auch erstmal herankommen was die Unanfälligkeit/Gewicht und Laufleistung angeht.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2014)

Warum den den thomson x4 ans rennrad? Der x2 sieht da imho deutlich besser aus.


----------



## maze665 (4. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Warum den den thomson x4 ans rennrad? Der x2 sieht da imho deutlich besser aus.


 
DEINER meinung nach ja 

liegt einfach dran das ich den x4 günstig bekommen hab.und soweit ich weiss unterscheiden sich die beiden vorbauten eh minimal.
der eine hat halt ne 2fach klemmung und der x4 eben 4fach.

lenkerbnd ist auch geschmackssache ja, aber ich find diemotive einfach gut. sollte das runter dein kommt sicher ein rein schwarzes lizardskin drauf! 

ich dnek ich werd mir mal die mavic yksion reifen holen. mal test was die so können! :9
besten dank auf alle fälle.


----------



## diodato (6. Februar 2014)

Empfehlen ganz klar conti 4000s aber Mavic Yksion pro sind auch nicht schlecht, vergleichbar bis auf die viel schlechter Laufleistung.


----------



## Tobi91 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## Tobstar23 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich steh ja auf solche Knaller, besonders wenn sie auf'm Bett fotografiert werden
Aber ich würd das Weiß an den Anbauteilen noch durch Rot ersetzen. und die weiß-gelben Aufkleber auf den Felgen abmachen


----------



## zett78 (6. Februar 2014)

bißchen laut, hat aber was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Februar 2014)

Jetz noch son Komm-Vor+ mit ner roten Ecke 
Laut aber schon ganz nett!


----------



## hellmono (6. Februar 2014)

Knallt ganz schön. Muss man aber ordentlich schnell mit sein.


----------



## Girl (6. Februar 2014)

Ich finds auch sehr gelungen, die Farben passen auch gut zusammen


----------



## Tom33 (6. Februar 2014)

ehrlich? ich finde es ein bisschen zu viel... aber auf jeden Fall Auffallend


----------



## Tobi91 (6. Februar 2014)

Schön das es euch gefällt


----------



## randinneur (7. Februar 2014)

ich schmeiß mal mein gemütliches Langstrecken-Pferdchen in die Runde. Es ist ein Surly Pacer von 2011.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (8. Februar 2014)

Das Pacer ist super! 

Was wiegt es denn ungefähr?


----------



## Flo_86 (8. Februar 2014)

Das Pacer gefällt mir richtig gut.
Welche Schutzbleche hast du verbaut?


----------



## randinneur (8. Februar 2014)

Danke Ich habs nie genau gewogen, hat aber schon so seine 11kg. Ohne Schutzbleche, mit Conti 4000s und nem leichteren Sattel war ich etwas über 10kg. Für mich voll kommen ok. Mit nem guten Laufradsatz könnte man sogar ein richtiges RENNrad draus machen

@Flo_86 
sind Berthoud Edelstahlbleche. Ich hab noch nie so geflucht bei einer Montage, sind aber super stabil und schön...

beste Grüße


----------



## Magico80 (11. Februar 2014)

Meine neue Stadtschlampe. Fahr jeden Tag 30km damit. Da ich damit mehr fahre als mit MTB und Rennrad, hab ich mir da Rad "etwas feiner" aufgebaut. Rahmen ist ein no Name China Cyclocross. Die Decals sind schwarz und reflektieren beim anstrahlen.

Gruppe ist SRAM Force mit TRP Hydraulic brakes. Laufräder H+Son Archetype mit Via Naben und 28er Conti 4 Season für die Stadt. Kurbel Rotor mit QRings. Als Cyclocross Variante hab ich noch nen zweiten Laufradsatz mit Stollenreifen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Februar 2014)

"NOBEL" geht die Welt zugrunde 
Aber Alltagshobel ohne Raceblades is auch eher nur ein Crosser mit Strassenbereifung.

Trotzdem schick und fährt sich bestimmt sehr gut!


----------



## MalteetlaM (11. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Gruppe ist SRAM Force mit TRP Hydraulic brakes.



Was hältst du von den TRP? Ich kaufe mir wohl ein neues Rad. In der engeren Auswahl ist ein Modell mit diesen Bremsen.


----------



## Magico80 (12. Februar 2014)

Die Hy/RD ist recht tricky zum einstellen (Druckpunkt nur über das Öl justierbar) und sehr sensibel auf einen nicht 100% planen Postmount. Da ich mich noch in der Einbremszeit befinde, kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber sie wird gerade mit jedem gefahrenen Km besser. Am Anfang hab ich das Rad kaum zum blockieren gebracht und sie quietschte unglaublich, jetzt blockiert sie schon nach ner kurzen Hebelbewegung. Auch vom Gewicht her ist sie nicht schwerer als meine vorige mechanische Hayes CX5. Ich bin zufrieden bisher.


----------



## thoralfw (13. Februar 2014)

hier mal mein LEGEND


----------



## ONE78 (13. Februar 2014)

Wow, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## calimero100 (13. Februar 2014)

so,
dann möchte ich mein Rad auch hier mal zeigen 
Ist ein Bianchi Caurus 945 welches ich im November gebraucht gekauft habe und dann teilweise neu aufgebaut hab.
Lenkerband, Sattel, Pedale, Tretlager, Tacho, Kette, Reifen und Schaltung + Züge (auf Schrembshebel umgerüstet) sind neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (13. Februar 2014)

Schönes Bianchi!!!


----------



## calimero100 (15. Februar 2014)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Schönes Bianchi!!!


Danke


----------



## dertobel (15. Februar 2014)

Mein Albuch Kotter Stahlesel:


----------



## sonic00 (16. Februar 2014)

hier mal meins mit neuen Schlappen


----------



## Rockwood (17. Februar 2014)

Geiles Teil! Die Italo-Puristen würden an der Stelle noch auf eine Campa-Gruppe und Vittoria Schlappen bestehen.


----------



## dertobel (17. Februar 2014)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Die Italo-Puristen würden an der Stelle noch auf eine Campa-Gruppe und Vittoria Schlappen bestehen.


Genau . Wobei die Hardcore - Puristen dann auch einen Somec - Rahmen sehen wollen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Februar 2014)

Si Si


----------



## Supernobbe (20. Februar 2014)

Na dann mal meins, wie ich es abgeholt habe.
Mein Custom Bike


----------



## zett78 (20. Februar 2014)

Krasses Türmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Februar 2014)

und positiver Vorbau!  Hat da wer Rücken?


----------



## Supernobbe (20. Februar 2014)

Nein, zur Zeit eher Rippen ;-)

Vorbau wird noch gedreht, und Spacer werde ich mich langsam ran tasten und reduzieren. Sensor am Vorderrad ist inzwischen auch weg.


----------



## hellmono (20. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen kleinen und unauffälligen Speichenmagnet für meinen Garmin TF-Sensor empfehlen?


----------



## Supernobbe (20. Februar 2014)

Für die Trittfrequenz nutze ich nen Ringmagneten, kannst hier nachlesen.

Link


----------



## hellmono (20. Februar 2014)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Für die Trittfrequenz nutze ich nen Ringmagneten, kannst hier nachlesen.
> 
> Link



Danke, aber ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt: Für die Trittfrequenz habe ich am Pedal schon einen flachen Neodym Magneten. Ich will nur noch einen für die Speiche, für eben den Sensor, der dann natürlich nicht Trittfrequenz  sondern Geschwindigkeit misst.


----------



## Supernobbe (20. Februar 2014)

Kein Problem,

wie wäre es mit einem Quadermagneten, z. b. Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LCH (23. Februar 2014)

Die Blaupause:






Und das neue Original


----------



## jengo78 (23. Februar 2014)

Hübsches Allez wäre es ja schon wenn der Vorbau schwarz wäre!!


----------



## LCH (23. Februar 2014)

hab auch lange überlegt, aber irgendwann läuft man Gefahr, dass es zu beliebig ausschaut :/


----------



## Tom33 (24. Februar 2014)

das weiß gefällt mir, passt schon... allerdings ist die Kurbel nicht so mein Ding


----------



## maze665 (28. Februar 2014)

@LCH sehr schön. welchen lrs hast du da in verwendung?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Februar 2014)

sehr sehr geile kiste......aber wenn schon böse dann richtig......lenker, kettenblatt, Sattel in schwarz bitte.....


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (2. März 2014)

Hab ich mir dieses Jahr auch gedacht  ...Black is Beautiful


----------



## Alex_F (2. März 2014)

sonic00 schrieb:


> hier mal meins mit neuen Schlappen




Stark. Erzähl mal was zu den Schlappen bitte. Wie steif sind die? Die SRAM Force passt hier sehr gut. Auf dem Foto stört das grau der Kurbel gar nicht. Oft erscheint das so hell.


----------



## sonic00 (3. März 2014)

Alex_F schrieb:


> Stark. Erzähl mal was zu den Schlappen bitte. Wie steif sind die? Die SRAM Force passt hier sehr gut. Auf dem Foto stört das grau der Kurbel gar nicht. Oft erscheint das so hell.



Die Cosmics laufen sehr gut. Bzgl. Steifigkeit hätte ich mir mehr erwartet (88kg) - wenn ich im Sitzen anfahre, habe ich sie mit Titanspannern zum Schleifen gebracht. hab jetzt Stahlspanner drin. So gehts. Seitenwindanfälligkeit kommt mir irgendwie weniger vor als mit meinen alten Reynolds Assault, obwohl die flacher waren.


----------



## Alex_F (3. März 2014)

Ok danke. Dann sind die eher nichts für mich. Bin noch schwerer als du. Wobei die schnellspanner echt was ausmachen. Mit diesen tune Leichtbau Dingern habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben zu wenig klemmkraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. März 2014)

Das Bianchi finde ich auch toll. In der Kombination stören mich nicht einmal die klobigen Kettenblätter. Richtig cooles Gefährt 

Mit Speci werde ich einfach nicht warm, selbst wenn viele Leichtbau-Leckerbissen verbaut sind und das Gesamtpaket eigentlich stimmig ist.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. März 2014)

nichts besonderes, aber flott


----------



## calimero100 (5. März 2014)

@xzippo, sehr schickes Canyon


----------



## LCH (5. März 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> @LCH sehr schön. welchen lrs hast du da in verwendung?



Danke 

Der LRS ist von CNC: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_132_667&products_id=12480
Kein High-End, aber sehr solide, schwarz und sehr preiswert. Fürs Frühjahr reicht mir das. Wenn die Bremsflanken silber sind (vorne geht's schon los), kommt was anderes 

Und weil ich jetzt schwarze Kettenblätter habe, noch mal


----------



## doedsmaskinen (6. März 2014)

Fe

Al

Ti


(ok, ti ist n crosser..)


----------



## hotrod27 (6. März 2014)

Hier mal mein Renner


----------



## Northern lite (7. März 2014)

mach doch mal ein schlechtes Bild


----------



## Tesafilm (8. März 2014)

So dann nun mal meins


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (9. März 2014)

Gefallen beide

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xilo (9. März 2014)

mein neues


----------



## Ianus (15. März 2014)

Die Saison kann kommen...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

Bei mir auch:


----------



## Magico80 (16. März 2014)

Das Moots ist nice wobei ich schwarzes LB und einen schwarzen Sattel gemacht hätte. Die Laufräder H+Son? Schwere teile. ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2014)




----------



## WildesRot (21. März 2014)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (21. März 2014)

Sehr schick  aber die Sattelstütze und Pedale passen nicht.
Die Kurbel macht es etwas unruhig.


----------



## Magico80 (21. März 2014)

Geiler Hobel. Kurbel ist geil (3d fahr ich auch mit Q Rings). Sieht aus wie ein Crosser mit Straßenschuhen? Dann passen auch die Klickies. Sattelstütze passt doch? Aber weit raus gezogen fürs Foto, wah? 

Laufräder dürften recht schwer sein (2000g?).


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2014)

Ja das sind die h+son FF, ist mein alter LRS vom NOX singlespeeder. Daher auch die unpassenden roten nippel 
einzeln gewogen hab ich die nie...

und ja ist nen crosser, aber was spricht gegen die stütze und die pedalen? Fahre ich an fast allen Rädern und hatte ich auch vorher an Renner.

und die stütze ist soweit draussen, wie ich sie brauche. Hab halt lange haxen.


----------



## Ianus (21. März 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Laufräder dürften recht schwer sein (2000g?).



1950gr.....FormationFace, Dt 240S, Sapim CX Ray


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2014)

Meine sind mit novatecs und Laser/race.
dann vermutlich über 2kg und trotzdem wiegt das Rad so nur 8,3kg. Mit den neuen plaste tubs und crossreifen hoffentlich sub8.


----------



## Girl (22. März 2014)

Die "nur" KCNC Stütze passt nicht zur ENVE Gabel
Pedale stört nur die rote Abdeckung und die Kurbel ist zu unruhig fürs Gesamtbild

Das ist aber jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## TRAXXIANER (22. März 2014)

Hab endlich wieder ein Rennrad, das mir passt...
Gestern durch Zufall auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen entdeckt, sofort hingefahren und für 350€ gekauft


----------



## BontragerTom (22. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>


 
Sehr schön! 
Was ist das für ein schickes Ding?
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut,
VGrüsse


----------



## ONE78 (22. März 2014)

Das ist eigentlich nen crosser, raleigh RXC pro'13

deshalb wollte ich auch ne alustütze, hab schlechte Erfahrung mit plastestützen am crosser. Und unbunte eggbeater sind in arbeit


----------



## pun1sh3r (23. März 2014)

Hi,

so dann will ich auch mal mein neues Schätzchen vorstellen. Muss sagen für die 2199€ ein richtiges Schnäppchen für die Ausstattung. Der Rahmen und die 6800er Ultegra ist der Knaller.
Habe lediglich die Mavic Laufräder gegen einen von Sören Speer gebauten Laufradsatz ( KinLin XR270 / Tune Mig/Mag / CX-Ray ) getauscht und nen Kommvor+ Sattel montiert. Der Freilaufsound ist Tune-Typisch und optisch finde ich die auch richtig fein. Zudem sind die Teile für das Gewicht ( 1400g) und mein Gewicht ( 80KG ) echt erstaunlich steif!
Nochmal Danke an Sören für die allzeit spitzenmäßige und zuverlässige Arbeit an Sören ( Runterfahrer )!

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/huf5yws7_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/owx6n4h6_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/pkanvier_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/itvtxhsc_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/hygj7mqn_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/yuqq2u4n_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3570/ze3tun8n_jpg.htm 
































Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timm_83 (26. März 2014)

Moin Leute,
jetzt wo es fertig ist muss ich es auch mal zeigen. Bin bis jetzt nur mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen, aber da ich gerne auch mal einfach nur Strecke machen möchte habe ich mir da was gebastelt 
Es ist kein 100% Rennrad, je nach Lust und Laune kommen Slicks oder Stollenreifen drauf, im Vergleich zu einem reinen Rennrad hat es Reifenfreiheit ohne Ende. Da im Moment 37er Slicks drauf sind stelle ich es mal hier rein, ich hoffe die Hardcore Rennradfahrer können es mir verzeihen 
Leider kommen die Details nicht so richtig zur Geltung, der Rahmen besteht nicht aus normalen Rohren, alles ist schön Ausgeformt, Handybilder werden dem nicht gerecht.

PS: Niner RLT9 in 62cm


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. März 2014)

Eigtl. super,... aber das Cockpit geht vorne und hinten nicht!
Wenn du natürlich Rücken hast würde ich es evtl. verzeihen


----------



## ONE78 (26. März 2014)

das rahmenset find ich super, aber ergonomisch...
dieser schanzensattel (der sollte doch auch horizontal montiert werden) und ergolenker+spacerturm gehen garnicht. auch wenn du rücken hast, MUSS das anders! 

edit sagt: da sieht ja dein niner sportlicher aus.

btw. was wiegen die slicks und warum haste die genommen?


----------



## Timm_83 (26. März 2014)

Ok ok 
etwas zu meiner Person.... 2m, über 100kg und letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Banscheibenvorfall im Lendenwirbelbereich.
Ich möchte euch nicht mit meiner Krankengeschichte zu spamen, aber seit dem muss ich etwas aufpassen. Das ganze hatte auch was gutes, ich war schon lange nicht mehr so Fit wie jetzt. Habe über den Winter viel Traning gehabt, jeden 2. Tag Studio Kraft/Ausdauer und 3 mal die Woche auf der Rolle Interwalle = 18kg abgenommen (seit Sep.)
Das Bike ist so was wie meine Belohnung von mir für mich 

Der Vorbaubereich gefällt mir selber noch nicht, hab den Vorbau auch nur zum testen von meinem MTB demontiert und die Gabel hat noch Originallänge habe keinerlei Erfahrung im Bereich Rennrad und Ergonomie.

Die Conti Sportcontact habe ich genommen weil sie halt so schön breit sind, bei meinem Gewicht sind dünnere Schlappen nicht unbedingt von Vorteil. Wo wir schon dabei sind, das Gewicht der Reifen ist extrem, nachgewogen habe ich nicht, aber laut Conti 520g :O

Ich werde mal ein neues Thema aufmachen, habe jetzt nach meiner ersten kleinen Tour eh ein paar Fragen an die Rennradcracks


----------



## kandyman (26. März 2014)

Mit 2m und deinem Gewicht (Respekt, -18kk ist echt eine Menge!) wirst du nie ein Rad fahren dass der RR-Stylepolizei gefällt, allein schon weil die echt geile Optik eh nur mit winzigen Rahmen erzielbar ist. Mir gehts mit 1,87m schon und nur manchmal zwickendem Rücken so 

Sehr schönes Rad ansonsten, und fährt sich sicher geil! Wie gehen denn die Bremsen?


----------



## Timm_83 (26. März 2014)

Es fährt sich eigentlich geil bis auf das es mir etwas zu nervös ist, hab dazu mal ein Thema erstellt um ein paar Vorschläge zu bekommen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-bike-und-diverse-fragen-zur-ergonomie.692354/

Auf jeden Fall setzt es Oberschenkel Power sehr gut in Beschleunigung um und der Rahmen ist selbst bei meinem Gewicht schön Steif, macht Laune und man wundert sich wie schnell man auf Tempo kommt 

Von den Bremsen bin ich etwas entäuscht, die könnten gerne bissiger sein. Auch sind sie etwas fummelig einzustellen weil man die Position von Linken und Rechten Bremsbelag getrennt einstellen muss, es drückt halt nur der äußere Belag gegen die Scheibe und die dann  gegen den inneren Belag und den muss man deshalb extrem genau und nah an der Scheibe positionieren.
Und sie stellt sich nicht von selber nach wenn die Beläge verschleißen wie bei einer Hydraulischen, aber das muss man im Altag beobachten wie oft und aufwenig das nachstellen per Hand ist.
Wie gesagt, sie könnten gerne etwas mehr Power haben und die Kraft die man am Bremshebel braucht ist auch recht groß.
Aber eine Positive Sache habe ich doch, sie machen wenigstens keinen Lärm und man kann sie recht gut dosieren.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (26. März 2014)

37er Reifen


----------



## Gharon (27. März 2014)

Mir gefällts


----------



## Timm_83 (27. März 2014)

Hey, 37mm ist doch gar nichts, meine Hans Dampf am MTB haben 62mm 
Außerdem ist der Bereich der mit der Straße Kontakt hat weniger als 25mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (27. März 2014)

Wenn ich mir nur anschaue dass mein Rennrad von 1991 20er Reifen und mein 2004er Rennrad 23er Reifen hat, is das halt n großer Unterschied
Aber solange es sich gut fährt ist nix dagegen einzuwenden


----------



## Northern lite (1. April 2014)

hier mal meins

ich überlege weisse Hüdz zu montieren... Meinungen sind gerne gehört...


----------



## Rockwood (2. April 2014)

Northern lite schrieb:


> hier mal meins
> 
> ich überlege weisse Hüdz zu montieren... Meinungen sind gerne gehört...


Wenn dann würde ich konsequent auf schwarz/weiss gehen, also Sattelstütze/Vorbau und Sattel ebenfalls noch weiß und die Decals von den Felgen runter.
Ist halt alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Bitte nicht !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2014)

Schließe mich san andreas an. Im Moment schaut das Rad für meinen Geschmack wirklich gut aus. Ein ausgewogenes Schwarz-Weiß-Verhältnis.
Wenn Du da jetzt mehr weiße Teile dran schraubst, wird es schnell kitschig. Negativbeispiele kannst Du Dir in diversen Galeriethreads anschauen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2014)

Das nächste Mal fotografierst du das Kamel aber von der Schaltungsseite. Dass man sowas auch immer noch sagen muss... Außerdem steht da irgendwas Weißes im Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2014)

Sorry, Doppelposting. &$%§!!! Browser hier im Büro. Soll wohl sicherstellen, dass man auch wirklich arbeitet und nicht in MTB-Foren surft.


----------



## Northern lite (3. April 2014)

nein nein...  weitere weiße Teile sind nicht geplant... vor allem bleiben Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und Sattelstütze schwarz... vom Vorbau abgesehen, sind die Teile eh aus Carbon... und da empfinde ich weißen Lack doach als sehr sinnfrei

die Hüdz war nur so eine Überlegung... aber ich denke ich lasse es

@lupus_bhg  : das ist kein Kamel... ich habe nur mal versucht ein Selfie zu machen


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2014)

Gab mal ein Update. 
Hab jetzt das Gefühl ich hab ein E-Bike


----------



## noam (5. April 2014)

Geiles Rad! Nur mir gefallen der Sattel, Lenkerbandfarbe und die STI nicht


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2014)

Danke!
Sattel wird wahrscheinlich noch gegen einen Tune KomVor getauscht, der ist momentan aber noch auf dem Mountainbike.
Kommt demnächst eine neue Ultegra Gruppe, dann war es das mit dem Lenkerband 
Mal ganz blöd gefragt, wofür steht STI?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. April 2014)

Shimano Total Integration. Am Rennrad bezeichnet man damit die Bremsschaltgriffe (richtigerweise nur, wenn sie von Shimano stammen, wird aber oftmals für alle Marken verwendet).


----------



## Deleted 273749 (9. April 2014)

Irgendwie finde ich mich immer öfter auf den dünnen Reifen... Mein Allez


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (9. April 2014)

Schaut richtig Lecker aus !


----------



## BontragerTom (10. April 2014)

toller stealth look.
bis auf die Pedalen ein wahnsinns Renner.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. April 2014)

Würd ich gern mal von der Seite sehen. Son Allez sieht nicht verkehrt aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (10. April 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Würd ich gern mal von der Seite sehen. Son Allez sieht nicht verkehrt aus!



Bitte....


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. April 2014)

Echt schön.. 52er? Du bist auch sehr 'compact' oder? 1,70-75?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (10. April 2014)

Dank Dir, es ist ein 56er und ich bin ca 178cm ... Irgendwie fällt der Rahmen "kleiner" aus, eigentlich fahre ich 52er. 
@[email protected]_22: Auch dir danke. Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, mir noch ein paar teure Schuhe zu kaufen


----------



## k.nickl (10. April 2014)

Sattelposition und Vorbau würden darauf schließen dass dir der Rahmen etwas zu groß ist!
Und es geht doch nicht nur darum sich teure Schuhe zu kaufen (dürfen), sondern auch nochmals teure Pedale


----------



## Deleted 273749 (10. April 2014)

Zu groß, woran erkennst Du das (kein Seatback)? Ich habe mich eigentlich noch nie so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt wie auf diesem.


----------



## k.nickl (10. April 2014)

Sich wohlfühlen ist ja das Wichtigste. 
Aber: den Sattel an einer geraden Stütze so weit vorne montiert und der kurze Vorbau würden meinen lassen, es wäre dir zu lang, folglich zu groß. 
Fahre mit mit 176 ein 54er Allez.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (10. April 2014)

Einen längeren Vorbau wollte ich mal testen, evtl komme ich dann noch besser klar  Ich wollte sowieso mal in den Specialized Store und das Bike optimal anpassen lassen...
Dank für den Tipp


----------



## sebastiano (11. April 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Sich wohlfühlen ist ja das Wichtigste.
> Aber: den Sattel an einer geraden Stütze so weit vorne montiert und der kurze Vorbau würden meinen lassen, es wäre dir zu lang, folglich zu groß.
> Fahre mit mit 176 ein 54er Allez.



Die Position des Sattels sollte sich doch alleine nach der Oberschenkellänge / der Position des Knies zum Pedal richten. Hab ich leider viel zu oft erlebt, das RR-Fahrer den Sattel nach vorne schieben, um kürzer zu sitzen. Kein Wunder, dass die knieprobleme bekommen haben ... 
Aber wie du schon sagtest wohlfühlen ist das wichtigste. 

Abgesehen davon wär's mir zu schwarz-matt. Wie war das noch, "Add some colour to your life"?!


----------



## Radsatz (12. April 2014)

Deutsche Schule Hugo Rickert Dortmund
Vom Erstbesitzer im Auslieferungszustand von 1978
So kommt es auch wieder auf die Strasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Allez_ (12. April 2014)

2013er Allez Comp Apex (US-Import), 52er RH
FSA Gossamer BB30 (52/36), Apex 2x10 (12-28)
alles unverändert "von der Stange"


----------



## norman68 (12. April 2014)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> ...
> @[email protected]_22: Auch dir danke. Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, mir noch ein paar teure Schuhe zu kaufen



Aus dem selben Grund hab ich an meinem Renner die PD-A600 von Shimano montiert. Da kann ich all meine Schuhe fahren was ich auch am MTB oder CX fahre.


----------



## Nordpol (16. April 2014)

Jungfernfahrt, bei Sonnenschein


----------



## opi13 (20. April 2014)

sehr schön  (endlich mal kein Einheitsbrei )


----------



## Schmittler (23. April 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Sattelposition und Vorbau würden darauf schließen dass dir der Rahmen etwas zu groß ist!
> ....










sebastiano schrieb:


> Die Position des Sattels sollte sich doch alleine nach der Oberschenkellänge / der Position des Knies zum Pedal richten....



So kenne ich es auch. Bei mir (kurze Oberschenkel) Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (23. April 2014)

Schmittler schrieb:


>



suchet das Rad! Weils Bild schön ist bekommst Du trotzdem ein Like )


----------



## maze665 (24. April 2014)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2014)

Das Colnago finde ich sehr schön. Das Speci würde durch zwei ähnlich ausschauende Laufräder, ein weniger wildes Lenkerband und eine elegantere Kurbel, am besten in schwarz, massiv profitieren.


----------



## scapin76 (26. April 2014)

Kleines Upgrade mit Rotor Q-Rings für das TIME


----------



## JDEM (1. Mai 2014)

Macht trotz des fortgeschrittenen Alters noch Spaß damit zu fahren...


----------



## MrE (4. Mai 2014)

Simplon Phasic mit Shimano Ultegra.
Mehr Bilder im Album.
Rennrad steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse -> PN an mich.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Mai 2014)

..ein kleines Ubdate, neuer LRS:


----------



## ONE78 (4. Mai 2014)

Schöne lr, aber die schlanken dinger passen imho nicht zum dicken rahmen. Insbesondere am steuerrohr siehts schon arg komisch aus.


----------



## Popeye34 (5. Mai 2014)

Ja, Optik ist so eine Sache, die sieht jeder anders (zum Glück)
Bei mir war sie in diesem Fall eher Zweitrangig, ich wollte/brauche einfach einen leichten & Steifen Berg-LRS..... Möchte auch nicht jeden Hype mitmachen. Die "Aerodynamischen-Hochprofil-Wunderfelgen" sind ja Optisch ein Leckerbissen, aber machen sie mich schneller wenn ich nur ein Hobby-Radler bin???



ONE78 schrieb:


> Schöne lr, aber die schlanken dinger passen imho nicht zum dicken rahmen. Insbesondere am steuerrohr siehts schon arg komisch aus.


----------



## k.nickl (5. Mai 2014)

xzippo schrieb:


> Die "Aerodynamischen-Hochprofil-Wunderfelgen" sind ja Optisch ein Leckerbissen, aber mach sie mich schneller wenn ich nur ein Hobby-Radler bin???


Ja, insbesondere wenn sie Rot sind! - Hast du in der Schule nicht aufgepasst? Fotos von Weltklasse-Sprintern zwischen den Speichen bringen auch ca. +20Watt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Mai 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Ja, insbesondere wenn sie Rot sind! - Hast du in der Schule nicht aufgepasst? Fotos von Weltklasse-Sprintern zwischen den Speichen bringen auch ca. +20Watt.


JA! ALLES RICHTIG GEMACHT! 
LRS ist zwar noch nicht fertig (hab da noch so'n Experiment vor mit ner Umrüstung der DA AX-Nabe auf 8fach), aber ein Foto habsch schon.


----------



## Pace39 (7. Mai 2014)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ja, Optik ist so eine Sache, die sieht jeder anders (zum Glück)
> Bei mir war sie in diesem Fall eher Zweitrangig, ich wollte/brauche einfach einen leichten & Steifen Berg-LRS.....



Vollstes Verständnis, stand gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung und es wurde kein Laufradsatz mit Hochprofil. In Carbon macht dies eh nur mit Schlaufreifen Sinn und dies muss man wollen. Klar sieht es gut aus, aber Vorteile bringen die Teile nicht wirklich bei der üblichen Trainingsrunde am WE mit 100km und 1500-1800 Höhenmeter, bei Seitenwind wird es eher zur Bremse.

Daher sieht mein Update so aus, leider schlechtes Handyfoto:







Grüße Chris


----------



## dark-berlin (7. Mai 2014)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Daher sieht mein Update so aus, leider schlechtes Handyfoto:
> 
> Grüße Chris


Das Handyfoto an sich ist nicht schlimm, aber mach doch bitte noch mal eins, auf dem man auch die Kurbel sehen kann.


----------



## VAN HALEN (7. Mai 2014)




----------



## Pace39 (7. Mai 2014)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Das Handyfoto an sich ist nicht schlimm, aber mach doch bitte noch mal eins, auf dem man auch die Kurbel sehen kann.



Ja, steht auf der falschen Seite, war halt ein quick and dirty Foto. Die Cook Brother Kurbel + TA Kettenblätter gibt es hier zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-rennraeder-teil-2.490723/page-127#post-11667220

Grüße Chris


----------



## Hydropy (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## giant vt (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## adriescc03 (10. Mai 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 292062


----------



## norman68 (11. Mai 2014)

adriescc03 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 292062




war wohl nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## brilli (19. Mai 2014)




----------



## Magico80 (19. Mai 2014)

Hier meine zwei derzeitigen.

Ein Wilier Izoard:

Mit Cosmic SLE



Mit Ksyrium SLR


 




Meine Stadtschlampe und Crosser:


----------



## Nordpol (19. Mai 2014)

so kann man die seite auch voll machen....


----------



## Magico80 (19. Mai 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> so kann man die seite auch voll machen....



D ist wohl was schief gelaufen ;-)


----------



## dawncore (21. Mai 2014)

Stadtschlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (22. Mai 2014)

Sieht wirklich nach einer Stadtschlampe aus, absolut!


----------



## Ahija (22. Mai 2014)

Das Bike (entschuldigt die Folien >_<)



 

Meine Wenigkeit auf dem Bock ... ist es wirklich zu klein oder hab ich nur n komisches Gefühl mit dem Lenker ?
(Per Suchfunktion leider kein passendes Thema gefunden - sorry wenn es nicht passt!)



 
PS: Man achte auf die perfekte Wahl der Schuhe.


----------



## _Allez_ (22. Mai 2014)

Ahija schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit auf dem Bock ... ist es wirklich zu klein oder hab ich nur n komisches Gefühl mit dem Lenker ?



Mal davon abgesehen, dass du im Rennrad-Forum, und nicht in der Fixie/Singlespeed-Ecke gelandet bist, und da noch dazu im Thread für Bikevorstellungen, und nicht zum Bike-Fitting:
Das Ding scheint mir zu klein. Die Rahmenhöhe ist vielleicht sogar gerade noch okay, aber die Oberrohrlänge ist zu kurz für dich.
Die Fahrradschuhe sind jedoch absolut okay.


----------



## Ahija (22. Mai 2014)

_Allez_ schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass du im Rennrad-Forum, und nicht in der Fixie/Singlespeed-Ecke gelandet bist, und da noch dazu im Thread für Bikevorstellungen, und nicht zum Bike-Fitting:
> Das Ding scheint mir zu klein. Die Rahmenhöhe ist vielleicht sogar gerade noch okay, aber die Oberrohrlänge ist zu kurz für dich.
> Die Fahrradschuhe sind jedoch absolut okay.



Ob nun eine Schaltung oder nicht am Rennrad-Rahmen dran ist oder nicht, ändert für mich die Gattung in keinster Weise.
Bikevorstellung ist ein Bild oben drüber, die Frage war ein extra für das ich mich im vorhinein, bei nicht gefallen, schon entschuldigte.
Wo finde ich das Bike-Fitting ?


----------



## _Allez_ (22. Mai 2014)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ob nun eine Schaltung oder nicht am Rennrad-Rahmen dran ist oder nicht, ändert für mich die Gattung in keinster Weise.


Für andere Leute schon, von daher kann es sein, dass das Feedback im anderen Forum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/singlespeed-galerie-teil-1.434854/page-303) reichhaltiger und positiver ausfiele. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung bzw. ein Tipp, das kannst du natürlich halten wie ein Dachdecker.
Allgemeines zum Bike-Fitting kannst du dir ergooglen, für spezielle Fragen einen eigenen Thread eröffnen. Dann können dir Fachkundige sicher helfen. Am besten geht das natürlich mit einer richtigen Vermessung von Körper und Rad.


----------



## norman68 (22. Mai 2014)

Ahija schrieb:


> ...
> Wo finde ich das Bike-Fitting ?




Ich Schwester Forum bei Rennrad-News


----------



## bondibeach (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## Ahija (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## studicker (23. Mai 2014)

Was'n das'n für'n Lenker Ahija? Ist das der Woodchipper? Ich noch sowas für mein Arbeitstier ...


----------



## Ahija (24. Mai 2014)

studicker schrieb:


> Was'n das'n für'n Lenker Ahija? Ist das der Woodchipper? Ich noch sowas für mein Arbeitstier ...



Tut mir leid, kann ich dir überhaupt nicht sagen! Hab das Teil im ganzen gekauft und bin Teiletechnisch kompletter Anfänger.
Im Forum hier wurde auf einen "Moustache" oder umgedrehten Tourenlenker getippt, falls dir das hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (24. Mai 2014)

7.6kg wie abgebildet. Außer der Gabel kein Carbonbauteil. 100% wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (24. Mai 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> 7.6kg wie abgebildet. Außer der Gabel kein Carbonbauteil. 100% wirtschaftlich.



In der Optik ist der Rahmen auch sehr schön. Auch ein eigener Aufbau, oder?

Nur die silbernen Bremsen (oder sind die weiß?) und die langen Ventile wollen mir nicht so gefallen


----------



## hellmono (24. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Allez. 
Die Sattelstütze ist auch Alu?


----------



## k.nickl (25. Mai 2014)

Danke!


hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> In der Optik ist der Rahmen auch sehr schön. Auch ein eigener Aufbau, oder?
> Nur die silbernen Bremsen (oder sind die weiß?) und die langen Ventile wollen mir nicht so gefallen


Ja ist ein Eigenaufbau. Bremsen, Planet X Ultralight CNC, sind silber um zu den Speichen / Naben zu passen. Bei den Ventilen kann ich nichts machen 


hellmono schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Allez.
> Die Sattelstütze ist auch Alu?


Jepp, ZIPP Service Course SL, gleich wie Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## Nordpol (25. Mai 2014)

schönes Spezi da oben...






6,83kg wie abgebildet. Außer Gabel u. Lenker kein Carbonbauteil. 100% wirtschaftlich.


----------



## BontragerTom (26. Mai 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> 7.6kg wie abgebildet. Außer der Gabel kein Carbonbauteil. 100% wirtschaftlich.


 
@k.nickl: Super! für meinen Geschmack ein absolut perfekter Aufbau.
Würde ich, genau so wie es jetzt dasteht, auch fahren.
Laufräder passen auch super gut.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## BontragerTom (26. Mai 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> schönes Spezi da oben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann das Gewicht nicht glauben, vor allem nicht mit dem PC vorne und dem Koffer hinten, dann die Bar in der Mitte.


----------



## Rockwood (26. Mai 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> 6,83kg wie abgebildet. Außer Gabel u. Lenker kein Carbonbauteil. 100% wirtschaftlich.


Worüber Du nachdenken solltest, damit es richtig geil aussieht:
Vorbau ändern, STI weiter nach unten und den Turnbeutel aus dem Heck herausnehmen.
Sonst passt es ganz gut.


----------



## _Allez_ (26. Mai 2014)

Rockwood schrieb:


> den Turnbeutel aus dem Heck herausnehmen.


Wenn der Tunrbeutel dringend benötigt wird, sollte er zumindest schwarz oder schwarz/rot sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (26. Mai 2014)

das Radl wird mehr oder weniger täglich benutzt seitdem es fertig ist, daher muß die Bar und der Turnbeutel bleiben. Was die Sti´s angeht, gebe ich Dir recht, bin nur zu faul das lenkerband nochmal neu zu wickeln, muss warten bis zum nächsten we.


----------



## Jako (5. Juni 2014)

...neue Laufräder und neue Kettenblätter.... ich finde es hat sich voll gelohnt. Gruß Jako


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Juni 2014)

endlich mal kein schwarz und ein sehr gelungenes Farbkonzept!!


----------



## hellmono (5. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Alex_F (5. Juni 2014)

Leck ist das schick.


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juni 2014)

fattireracer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2014)

Im Zulauf:






 ..

bin gespannt .. nach Erhalt mal alles säubern, polieren etc..


----------



## goofyfooter (8. Juni 2014)

Cube HPT von Lysnkey mit Quantec Gabel. Felgen Open Pro Ceramic, Tune Naben Ultegra/DA/Campa Mix, Rest Ritchey.
Sattel war zu weit raus!

Edit: Gewicht 7,86 Kg


----------



## Tortek82 (10. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein Flitzer.


----------



## Nikki77 (10. Juni 2014)

5830 Gramm. Kurbeln, Vorbau, Bremsen und Spacer sind bereits entlackt und mattiert - LRS und Sattelstütze folgen noch.


----------



## Mithras (10. Juni 2014)

Das Kona gefällt mir, was fährst du für einen Sattel ?


----------



## goofyfooter (10. Juni 2014)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> 5830 Gramm. Kurbeln, Vorbau, Bremsen und Spacer sind bereits entlackt und mattiert - LRS und Sattelstütze folgen noch.








Hast du dich vom Parlee inspirieren lassen?


----------



## Tortek82 (10. Juni 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das Kona gefällt mir, was fährst du für einen Sattel ?



Brooks B17 Imperial

Siehe, mein Fotoalbum "Kona Honky Tonk".


----------



## Tortek82 (10. Juni 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Hast du dich vom Parlee inspirieren lassen?




Der Hobel sieht ja sexy aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juni 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Hast du dich vom Parlee inspirieren lassen?



Erstens sind da ja nun nicht sehr viele gleiche Teile dran und zweitens ist ein schwarzes RR nicht so außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Jierdan (11. Juni 2014)

Arbeitsgerät. Steht auch zum Verkauf, da der Weg zur Arbeit wegen zu vieler Schlaglöcher zum Slalom verkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. Juni 2014)

Die letzten Bilder meines Renners mangels Nutzung, steht leider zum Verkauf 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...s-king-moots-dura-ace-specialites-ta-hope-frm


----------



## Nordpol (18. Juni 2014)

schönes Radl...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2014)

Sorry, Ti-Max, aber dieses Rad zu verkaufen, ist eine echte Sünde !


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Juni 2014)

Stimmt leider, aber da die MTBs ja mittlerweile Rennrad-Laufradgrößen haben, fällt dies leichter 

Im Ernst: Schmerzt schon, aber es steht halt nur rum, die begrenzte Hobbzeit verbringe ich dann doch lieber auf dem MTB


----------



## HorstSt (18. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich fahre ich ja selten Rennrad, meist mit SSP (Straße und Gelände). Aber ab und zu, meist sonntagmorgens, wenn die Autofahrer noch schlafen ;-))




Mein altes Cicli Diamant

Horst


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2014)

Hier auch bis auf Gabel und flaschenhalter kein Plastik.
Die Alu-Gurke rollt so gut, dass der Plaste Renner einfach nicht fertig wird


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2014)

Saugut !
Welchen Plaste Rahmen hast du den noch in peto ? Cannondale SuperSix Evo ?


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2014)

Yep, der liegt hier schon ne ganze zeit eum


----------



## Mithras (18. Juni 2014)

gerade fertig geworden, bei Ebay geschossen und quasi generalüberholt..
Ergebnis ist ganz ok, die Ü20 Jahre sieht man ihm natürlich noch an, dafür technisch nun wieder Top und optisch auch ganz schick...wie ich finde schöner Stahlrenner 

Faggin Brindisi aus Anfang 90iger mit RX100 Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2014)

Schöner rahmen und schicke laufräder!


----------



## Mithras (18. Juni 2014)

Thx, war einige Abende Arbeit.. Vorbesitzer hatte es nicht so mit Pflege.. Originalkette war 6mm länger als ne Neue, war schwarz vor Fett, Kassette ebenso, alles Andere wo Fett hätte sein sollen war absolut trocken. 
Seitenschläge in den Laufrädern, Bremsbeläge hart wie Stein und rissig, Lenkertape falsch herum gewickelt, Züge und Zughüllen rostig..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juni 2014)

Super, dass das nicht zum Fixie mit abgesägtem Lenker degradiert wurde!


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2014)

Die hebel sind ganz schön wuchtig. Sonst sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Yep, der liegt hier schon ne ganze zeit eum



Ich hab' hier ein Asyl für herumstreunende Carbonrahmen. Der Evo ist sooooo geil.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2014)

Weil es gerade gut zum schicken Faggin passt, hier mal mein Stahlrenner, geboren Mitte der 80er Jahre im Hause Cinelli:






Muss das Schätzchen mal wieder ausführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (19. Juni 2014)

Haste beim lenkerband gefuscht?

sonst sehr schön mit rahmenschalthebeln.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2014)

Hehe, nein, am Lenkerband habe ich nichts gemacht. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn das schon mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hätte.


----------



## Mithras (19. Juni 2014)

Sehr schick !


----------



## Christian-Karl (22. Juni 2014)

Mein bescheidener Hobel!


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2014)

Netzfund


----------



## Nordpol (23. Juni 2014)

Großes Kino...ein Vogel..., sehr sehr schön, und geschmackvoller Aufbau.


----------



## qwert (24. Juni 2014)

Mein aktuelles Rennrad:


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön !


----------



## scapin76 (25. Juni 2014)

Mein neues Resterad für den täglichen Arbeitsweg.





....und hier noch einmal alle Drei Französinnen zusammen.


----------



## Rockwood (25. Juni 2014)

Ziemlich frankophil Deine Sammlung aber auch sehenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (25. Juni 2014)

warum fährst Du dann nicht auch franz. Reifen?

Michelin wäre dann doch mehr als angemessen....


----------



## scapin76 (25. Juni 2014)

Northern lite schrieb:


> warum fährst Du dann nicht auch franz. Reifen?
> 
> Michelin wäre dann doch mehr als angemessen....


Recht hast du. Sind ja hier in Frankreich auch günstiger.
Hatte nur damals die Maxxis und Conti billig geschossen.
Evtl. kommen Francereifen, wenn die alten runter sind. ;-)


----------



## Emiln (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## Nordpol (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## Wehnhardt (10. Juli 2014)




----------



## HorstSt (10. Juli 2014)

Ich komme eigentlich aus der MTB- und SSP-Ecke, habe mir aber neuelich ein altes Cicli Diamant besorgt, um auszuprobieren, ob RR was für mich ist. Schnell war klar: Ja, macht richtig Spaß - nicht immer, aber für die Gelegenheiten muss ein anderes RR her - nur, weil mich die Rahmenschaltung genervt hat.
Nun habe ich ein Faggin




Das erste Foto von der ersten Tour am Sonntag.

Ich weiß leider nicht die Typenbezeichnung (7020er ORIA, 3x9er Tiagra-Gruppe). Sicher nicht das beste erdenkliche Rennrad (trotz Alu auch nicht wesentlich leichter als mein alter Stahlrenner), aber für meine Zwecke war es eine gute Wahl. Fast neuwertiger Zustand, frisch gewartet und das für 350 EUR . . .

Das Cicli Diamant wird verkauft.

Horst


----------



## Grimsl (10. Juli 2014)

Also servus erstmal 

ziemlich nette Bikes unterwegs hier 

Ich hab das alte Rennrad von meinem Dad ausgegraben und eben mal gewaschen, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage was genau das ist und wie alt das ganze ist. Ich würde mich jetzt langsam mal nach und nach an die Restaurierung machen. Das einzige was klar ist, es ist ein Bianchi. Mein Dad meint es ist ungefähr 40 Jahre alt.

Auf dem Schaltwerk steht "Position FH400"

Was haltet ihr RR Profis davon und was glaub ihr wies da mit Teilen aussieht?

























Danke euch schonmal und auf alle schönen Bikes 

P.S.: SCHLAAAAND


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2014)

Nichts wirklich richtig pralles, aber vorerst muss es noch herhalten...
Gerade Update (bis auf STIs) auf 7900er Dura Ace gemacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nichts wirklich richtig pralles, aber vorerst muss es noch herhalten...


Du Ärmster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (11. Juli 2014)

Storck: "Nix Pralles"? Naja, muss es ja auch nicht sein. Es fährt sicher auf einem Niveau, wo zu "was Pralles" nur noch Nuancen sind.

Bianchi: Jaaa, ein Rennrad ist das ja irgendwie nicht. Und leider ziemlich grobmotorisch überlackiert, incl. Züge und Decals. Trotzdem gibt's ein paar schöne Details wie die Bianchi-Punzen in den Schutzblechen.
M.E. ist das ein Rahmen/Zustand, bei dem sich die originalgetreue Restaurierung nicht lohnt. Ich würde ein SSP draus machen.
"Rennrad-Profie" bin ich zwar nicht gerade, aber unter dem Gesichtspunkt SSP würde es mich schon in den Fingern jucken - wenn ich nicht schon so viele Bikes hätte.

Horst


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nichts wirklich richtig pralles, aber vorerst muss es noch herhalten...
> Gerade Update (bis auf STIs) auf 7900er Dura Ace gemacht.


 
Für die Gruppe mit der hässlichen Kurbel kann aber doch das hübsche Rahmenset nichts...?!
(Nicht ernst gemeint, aber Du hast es mit der Bemerkung herausgefordert. Ich mag mein Storck. )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2014)

Ich mag es doch auch!!  Sehr sogar!! 
Aber es ist und bleibt kein Super-Leichtgewicht.
Rahmen hat ~ 1200g, wenn ich mich nicht irre?! 
Ausfallenden finde ich nicht schön, ebenso die Zuganschläge, bzw. deren Befestigung.
Wirkt so lieblos angespaxt! 

Tapered Steerer fände ich noch toll! 

War sonst sehr, sehr wenig mit dem Renner on Tour, aber 2014 habe ich schon wirklich viele RR-km auf dem Buckel..
Mal sehen wo die Reise hinführt.

VG


----------



## evo1 (12. Juli 2014)

Bei mir gab es auch was neues.
Vorläufige Ausstattung bis Sattel und Freilaufkörper da sind.


----------



## Rockwood (12. Juli 2014)

evo1 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch was neues.
> Vorläufige Ausstattung bis Sattel und Freilaufkörper da sind.


So wie das Rad aussieht, dürftest Du > 1,90m sein und mal ehrlich, da kann man machen was man will, man wird nie ein wirklich schönes Rennrad fahren, weil einfach die ganzen Proportionen nicht passen.
Kann davon auch ein Lied singen.


----------



## evo1 (12. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild mit den Zipp 202 aber da warte ich noch auf den freilaufkörper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (12. Juli 2014)

Kannst du mal deine Maße durchgeben? Sieht aus als könnte das größenmäßig auch was für mich sein.


----------



## evo1 (12. Juli 2014)

Alle?

195 cm groß 
93 cm Schrittlänge
51cm Rumpflänge
41cm Schulterbreite
53 cm Unterarmlänge.

Hoffe das reicht.


----------



## RagazziFully (13. Juli 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> 7.6kg wie abgebildet. Außer der Gabel kein Carbonbauteil. 100% wirtschaftlich.



Supergeil, für mich eines der schönsten Räder im Thread.. Aluminium, schön schlank, keine Prollo-Laufräder.. stimmig und zurückhaltend aufgebaut, einfach fein anzusehen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2014)

Ui :O Das BMC sieht aus wien Tarnkappenbomber!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. Juli 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Cube HPT von Lysnkey mit Quantec Gabel. Felgen Open Pro Ceramic, Tune Naben Ultegra/DA/Campa Mix, Rest Ritchey.
> Sattel war zu weit raus!
> 
> Edit: Gewicht 7,86 Kg


heiß! nach dem rahmen suche ich auch immer so sporadisch, würde aber ads cube-designe drauf lassen


----------



## louismann (14. Juli 2014)

evo1 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild mit den Zipp 202 aber da warte ich noch auf den freilaufkörper.


 groß ist es, ja!

Ich finde den Rahmen absolut geil, die Jungs von BMC haben da wieder was ganz feines ausgetüftelt.
Darf man fragen, wo sich der Rahmen preislich bewegt?

Das finde ich farblich ja mal mega!


----------



## DaBot (14. Juli 2014)

evo1 schrieb:


> Alle?
> 
> 195 cm groß
> 93 cm Schrittlänge
> ...


Top, danke ;-) Ist da noch spiel bei der Sattelstütze? Und ist das ein 120er Vorbau? Ich bin 200 hoch und hab SL ca 97, daher die Frage, ob das wohl passen würde...


----------



## evo1 (14. Juli 2014)

Also bei der Sattelstütze ist noch Spiel und der Vorbau ist ein 120er. Kann passen muss aber nicht. Solltest du vielleicht mal irgendwo testen.


Preislich befindet sich das Rahmenset bei 4999€

Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Rad.


----------



## DaBot (14. Juli 2014)

evo1 schrieb:


> Preislich befindet sich das Rahmenset bei 4999€



Ich. Bin. Raus. Aber danke ;-)


----------



## louismann (14. Juli 2014)

evo1 schrieb:


> Also bei der Sattelstütze ist noch Spiel und der Vorbau ist ein 120er. Kann passen muss aber nicht. Solltest du vielleicht mal irgendwo testen.
> 
> 
> Preislich befindet sich das Rahmenset bei 4999€
> ...



Bei dem Preis muss das Teil ja fast von alleine treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimsl (14. Juli 2014)

da ist bestimmt der Begleitwagen schon dabei ^^


----------



## Jan1980 (15. Juli 2014)

Wow da muss ich mir echt den Mundabputzen....muss ich mir doch noch ein Rennrad zulegen... wo kriegt man denn günstig ein Gebrauchtes? Muss wirklich nix dolles sein. Gerne auch etwas klassischer. Also so wenig dran wie möglich. Ebay ist nix dolles drin. Gibts nen vergleichbaren "Bikemarkt" wie hier für Rennräder?


----------



## k.nickl (15. Juli 2014)

Tour Forum
RR News
Auf Ebay wirst du in der Hauptsaison nichts (preislich realistisches) finden. 
Wenn etwas klassisches (spricht nichts dagegen), dann gönne dir zumindest Shimano STIs bzw. Campagnolo Ergopower Schaltungen, respektive Schalt/Bremshebel.


----------



## HorstSt (16. Juli 2014)

Jan1980, RR mit so wenig dran wie möglich wäre SSP. Ich hätte hier ein schönes Cicli Diamant Stahlrad, das Du mit und ohne Schaltung fahren könntest, preiswert abzugeben (bei Bonn). Ansonsten ist es schon wahr: In der Saison ist das mit den Schnäppchen schwierig.
Horst


----------



## Da Burli (17. Juli 2014)

Mein CAAD10 beim Hamburg Triathlon


----------



## Teguerite (20. Juli 2014)

Mein Principia RSL von vermutlich 1997, ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern. Das Teil funktioniert, nach Tausch der üblichen Verschleißteile, besser als mein Gedächtnis.


----------



## Jan1980 (20. Juli 2014)

Genau so eins hätte ich gern... gibt es da einen bestimmten Begriff für? Youngtimer?!???


----------



## Teguerite (20. Juli 2014)

Da bin ich echt überfragt, bis ich vor kurzem mal geschnallt habe wie uralt es eigentlich ist war es einfach mein Rennrad. Falls Du auf Klassiker stehst gibt es aber sicher Marken die häufiger aufzutreiben sind.


----------



## Jan1980 (20. Juli 2014)

Bestimmt... aber vom Style her einfach traumhaft... soll ja auch nur ein "Ausweichsrad" sein zum MTB. Nix teures... aber keine Rahmenschaltung. Verkauf es mir ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (20. Juli 2014)

1997 waren die teile "cypress green" blau wars 96 oder 95

hier meins, wird aber bald verkauft. für jan1980 leider zu groß:


----------



## Teguerite (20. Juli 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> 1997 waren die teile "cypress green" blau wars 96 oder 95



Und wann waren die dann "anodisiert" oder eben unbunt wie mein Modell?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (21. Juli 2014)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Und wann waren die dann "anodisiert" oder eben unbunt wie mein Modell?



du meinst eloxiert? ist deins doch auch schon. das rsl war doch immer unlackiert. das modell 700 oder so hatte verspachtelte nähte und lack.



Jan1980 schrieb:


> Bestimmt... aber vom Style her einfach traumhaft... soll ja auch nur ein "Ausweichsrad" sein zum MTB. Nix teures... aber keine Rahmenschaltung. Verkauf es mir ....



zu teuer finde ich:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...oesse-165-170cm/219572776-217-3353?ref=search

könnte auch ein wenig günstiger sein:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/principia-700-rahmen-28- -gabel- -sattelstuetze,-vorbau,-lenker/223858332-217-9630?ref=search

ich wäre u.U. bereit für dich ab zu holen und zu versenden

hier außerhalb meines dunstkreises, die gute alte katze im sack:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/principia-rennrad/224645350-217-3093?ref=search

dunkelblau gab es das 700er und wie von teguerite das rsl - wenns in guter verfassung ist und gute teile verbaut sind, ein guter preis meine ich


----------



## Jan1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Mühe! Aber werd es erstmal auf Eis legen müssen... Hab meinen Pickup eben in die Inspektion gebracht und da bahnt sich eventuell ein Kupplungsschaden an .... Finanziell also nicht drin im Moment. Sorry für Off Topic


----------



## diodato (21. Juli 2014)

Hi ich würde den ollen Pickup ausmustern und mir ein cooles Bike kaufen. Das habe ich vor 14 Jahren auch gemacht. Seitdem habe ich mehrere Räder im Stahl und immer noch Geld übrig. Ein KFZ brauche ich seit dem nicht mehr.


----------



## Jan1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Naja, wie geh ich mit den Hunden raus, Holz machen, meinen Sohnemann rumfahren? Alles mit dem Rad? Dann hab ich bald Oberschenkel wie ein Mammutbaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (27. Juli 2014)

Heute mal mit dem Engin beim Triathlon, zwar nicht der schnellste, aber dafür das schönste Rad.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2014)

In der Pfalz baut man auch schöne Räder...





http://tannenwald-blog.blogspot.de/p/kalmit.html


----------



## goofyfooter (3. August 2014)

evo1 schrieb:


> Preislich befindet sich das Rahmenset bei 4999€



Da ist man dann schon im Bereich des EXOGRID von Bill Holland.


----------



## Alex_F (5. August 2014)

Hier mal ein Update.


----------



## DaBot (5. August 2014)

Ah, noch ein großer Fahrer  Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Alex_F (5. August 2014)

RH 60


----------



## DaBot (5. August 2014)

Geht ja noch


----------



## Grimsl (6. August 2014)

Servus zusammen

Mein Renner ist auch endlich fertig






Ist wie man sieht ein alter Razesa Rahmen den ich von einem Kollegen gekriegt hab. Hab dann Reifen, Kette, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau sowie die hintere Bremse erneuert. Außerdem wurden alle Lager gesäubert und wieder neu geschmiert und die beiden Kugellager vom "Steuersatz" wurden auch repariert und geschmiert.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Kondition erneuern^^


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. August 2014)

Grimsl schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Mein Renner ist auch endlich fertig
> 
> ...


 
Ist das ne Santé-Gruppe? Sieht gut aus. Und wenn Du Gefallen dran hast, steigste auf nen modernen Renner um und machst ein cooles Speedbike, Singlespeed oder Fixie draus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2014)

Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (7. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Warum?


 ...Wieso, Weshalb? 

Wegen der weißen Kurbel komm ich auf Santé. Ist halt ne recht seltene Gruppe von Shimano, war, glaub ich, nur ein zwei Jahre in den 80ern im Handel. Erhöht für mich den Coolness-Faktor des Rades.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2014)

Ich hätte zitieren sollen. Ich meinte nämlich den zweiten Satz. Dessen Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hätte zitieren sollen. Ich meinte nämlich den zweiten Satz. Dessen Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht.


Und ich hätte mich klarer ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte Gefallen am Sport Rennradfahren und nicht am Rad an sich finden. Meist steigen die Leute dann ja auf was moderneres mit STIs und so um. Und dann kann man aus dem Radel noch was Schönes machen, so dass es nicht verstauben muss.


----------



## Grimsl (7. August 2014)

Also der Antrieb ist komplett Shimano RX100, ist also nichts besonderes. Ich hatte, da der Rahmen optisch schon recht mitgenommen ist durch die wenige Achtsamkeit der letzten Jahre, dran gedacht übern winter vielleicht neu lackieren zu lassen. Der Rahmen an sich gefällt mir schon gut deshalb wird er auf keinen Fall egal was noch so kommt verstauben.

Sportlich gesehen flasht mich das Rennrad schon ziemlich mittlerweile und ich denke für den Start ist das Razesa schon ein würdiger Einstieg, hab die Woche morgens sonen hochmodernen Triathlonradler gejagt... Aufm weg zur Arbeit mit Jeans und Sweatshirt, normalen Schuhen auf den Klickies und er halt Profivollmontur und schön mit Armauflage pipapo, hab zwar geschnauft wie ein Dampfkessel als ich in der Arbeit war aber das wars wert^^

Das Rad wiegt jetzt übrigens aktuell ca. 10,5kg ohne Flasche, ich hab auch noch nicht 100%ig die richtige Position und Einstellung gefunden, bin immer noch ständig am ändern. Muss aber auch erstmal noch Klamotten kaufen weil Jeans ist unbequem auf Dauer. Zumindest die Schuhe sind heute gekommen... und dann werd ich nächstes Wochenende mal ne größere Strecke fahren, dann wird sich das alles langsam festigen denke ich.


----------



## hellmono (7. August 2014)

Grimsl schrieb:


> Sportlich gesehen flasht mich das Rennrad schon ziemlich mittlerweile und ich denke für den Start ist das Razesa schon ein würdiger Einstieg, hab die Woche morgens sonen hochmodernen Triathlonradler gejagt... Aufm weg zur Arbeit mit Jeans und Sweatshirt, normalen Schuhen auf den Klickies und er halt Profivollmontur und schön mit Armauflage pipapo, hab zwar geschnauft wie ein Dampfkessel als ich in der Arbeit war aber das wars wert^^



Und er ist danach wahrscheinlich noch 100km in dem Tempo weitergefahren. 

Kannst aber verstehen, reizt mich auch immer sehr. Wurde letztes Wochenende auch von so einem alten Schätzchen rasant überholt. Der hatte aber nen Vereinstrikot an, kann ich mit leben...


----------



## Grimsl (7. August 2014)

Na hat man ihm schon angesehen dass der ohne Probleme mehr hätte abrufen können aber für mich wars gut, weil du immer mehr leistest wenn dich jemand zieht. Und wenn ich mal n paar Wochen im Training bin dann wird meine Lunge auch wieder größer... dafür dass ich jetzt gute 6 Jahre keinerlei Sport getrieben hab halt ich mich seit 2 Monaten ganz gut...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2014)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Und ich hätte mich klarer ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte Gefallen am Sport Rennradfahren und nicht am Rad an sich finden. Meist steigen die Leute dann ja auf was moderneres mit STIs und so um. Und dann kann man aus dem Radel noch was Schönes machen, so dass es nicht verstauben muss.



Ob Kastration mittels SS- oder Fixie-Umbau jetzt was Schönes ist, sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## edhunter69 (7. August 2014)

Mein Synapse mit K-Force Vorbau und Lenker. R-SYS Laufradsatz wird noch montiert. 
sent from my lumia 925


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2014)

Ist das ein eingescannter und vergrößerter Zeitungsausschnitt?

Von solch einem Rad stellt man doch kein solch mieses Foto ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edhunter69 (8. August 2014)

Ich mache am Wochenende bessere Fotos. Hier ein schönes von der Endmontage.
sent from my lumia 925


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2014)

Wo?


----------



## bobtailoner (8. August 2014)

Ich seh da auch nix schönes


----------



## Grimsl (8. August 2014)

die gießkanne


----------



## Nordpol (8. August 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich seh da auch nix schönes


ich habe hier schon weit aus hässlicheres gesehen, wobei das Foto ist immer noch nicht schön...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2014)

Ging nur ums miese Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (10. August 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Rennrad. War eigendlich nicht geplant, aber der Rahmen ist mir über den Weg gelaufen und musste dann doch entsprechend aufgebaut werden:


----------



## Northern lite (10. August 2014)

sehr geil!!!

ein Nicolai Argon Road sieht man ja gar nicht oft.... liegt sicer auch am hinteren Teil, das entsprich ja sehr wenig einem "tradionellem" Rennrad... leider ist der Rahmen ja nun auch alles andere als wirklich leicht

nichts desto trotz wollte ich auch schon lange mal eins haben....

würde mir einer relativ günstig über den Weg laufen... vermutlich würde ich auch zuschlagen

viel Spaß damit


----------



## hellmono (10. August 2014)

Sieht echt schick aus das Nicolai. Wusste gar nicht, dass es von denen auch einen Rennrad-Rahmen gibt.

Aber Thema Gewicht: Was wiegt das Teil?
Und da du beim Lenkerband ja eh noch mal ran musst, nimm gleich Schwarzes.


----------



## Timmy35 (10. August 2014)

Beim Gewicht wollte ich unter 8kg kommen. Hab ich nicht ganz geschafft. Wiegt jetzt 8,2kg. Es kommt also noch eine neue Gabel, um das Ziel zu erreichen. Viel weniger ist nicht drin, der Rahmen wiegt in XL 1700g.

Das Lenkerband ist wiederverwendet, ich hatte erst meine alte 105er an den Rahmen gebaut. Ich habe mir jetzt das Band von Lizzard Skins in grau bestellt. Mal sehen wie das dann aussieht. Wenn es mir dann nicht gefällt, dann wirds schwarz. (Bleibt ja auch am längsten sauber)


----------



## Grimsl (11. August 2014)

sehr schönes Teil


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2014)

Ja, so ein Argon Road sieht man tatsächlich eher selten. Gefällt mir prinzipiell sehr gut. Nur die Gabel passt nicht so schön zum Rahmen, finde ich. Vor allem der Übergang von der Krone zum Steuerrohr.


----------



## Stolle12 (11. August 2014)

Das Argon ist -auch mit der Gruppe- schick!

Such Dir ne Gabel, die schön zum Durchmesser der unteren Lagerschale passt. 

Empfehlenswertes Lenkerband ist das Korkband von Syntace (nimm schwarz)

Schau Dir auf Youtube mal Rainers Biketalk Lenkerband wickeln an - so hab ich es auch hinbekommen : )


----------



## bobtailoner (11. August 2014)

Das lizard skins Band ist dich Super.
Ich schwöre mittlerweile auf das specialized roubaix lenkerband. Darauf kommen meine Hände am besten klar


----------



## knartzt (12. August 2014)

Lizard Skins ist echt toll. Wenn das Wickeln nicht immer so kompliziert wäre...


 

 

 

 

 


Wilier Izoard XP -leider verkauft


----------



## Timmy35 (18. August 2014)

knartzt schrieb:


> Lizard Skins ist echt toll. Wenn das Wickeln nicht immer so kompliziert wäre...



Ich habe jetzt das Lizard Skins in Grau. Farbe passt ganz gut zum Rahmen. Ich fand das Wickeln nicht schlimmer als bei meinem Cinelli. Und der Griff ist echt gut. Fotos kommen aber erst wieder mit der neuen Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (20. August 2014)

Das habe ich heute aus der Kellerecke geholt. Hat da jetzt locker 10 Jahre gestanden. Luft rein und und dann bin ich eine kleine runde gefahren.  Die Schläuche halten die Luft. :-D

Die große Frage ist jetzt was das gute Stück wert ist?
Oder was man modernisieren kann. Ich würde z.B. gerne am Lenker schalten. Und auch eine andere Ritzel-Kombi am Hinterrad fahren. (Eher MTB Abstufung)

KTM "Strada"  Baujahr weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe es schon min. 15 Jahre.


----------



## HorstSt (21. August 2014)

Beeindruckene Dreckschicht nach 10 Jahren. Da macht Putzen noch Spaß wegen des garantierten Erfolgserlebnisses.

Ich stand unlämgs vor der gleichen Frage: Lohnt sich der Umbau weg von der Rahmenschaltung? Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Komponenten alleine schon die Differenz zu einem gebrauchten, moderner ausgestatteten Bike auffressen. So habe ich am Ende 250 EUR auf den Verkaufserlös des Cicli Diamant draufgelegt und mir ein Faggin mit moderneren Komponenten gekauft.

Hätte ich nicht schon genug SSP-Bikes, wäre mein Cicli Diamant eines geworden. Dies würde ich auch für Dein KTM in Erwägung ziehen.

Horst


----------



## Prinzderdinge (21. August 2014)

Schöner Kontrast, nach dem Willier!


----------



## Zocker24 (24. August 2014)

Mein erster Renner. Schönes Bild kommt noch ;-)


----------



## greatwhite (26. August 2014)

Ebenfalls mein erster Renner. Einfach aber für den Anfang o.k. 
Macht schon Laune...


----------



## Prinzderdinge (26. August 2014)

Na, dann poste ich auch meinen ersten Renner


----------



## bobtailoner (5. September 2014)

Bei mir gabs mal wieder ein paar kleine Updates.
Der 3t Rotundo musste wieder einem ergonova mit neuem lenkerband weichen, außerdem ein neuer Sattel und die einzigen Carbonteile ( flaschenhalter ) wurden gehen das Pedant von king Cage ersetzt.
On Top noch eine bar-fly Halterung.


----------



## noam (5. September 2014)

Mein Kilometerfresser


----------



## evo1 (5. September 2014)

Hier mal meins mit aktueller Ausstattung entstanden auf der letzten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (5. September 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs mal wieder ein paar kleine Updates.
> Der 3t Rotundo musste wieder einem ergonova mit neuem lenkerband weichen, außerdem ein neuer Sattel und die einzigen Carbonteile ( flaschenhalter ) wurden gehen das Pedant von king Cage ersetzt.
> On Top noch eine bar-fly Halterung.




100 Punkte, sehr schöner Aufbau, und erst die Kurbel...


----------



## ginocasino (8. September 2014)

KLEIN Q Carbon Race


----------



## LCH (8. September 2014)

MTB verkauft


----------



## nitemare1 (9. September 2014)

neueste Fahrmaschine


----------



## evo1 (9. September 2014)

Für ein Klein könnte ich auch nochmal schwach werden.  gefällt






Auf der letzten Ausfahrt entstanden mit kleinen Veränderungen zu meinem letzten post.


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs mal wieder ein paar kleine Updates.
> Der 3t Rotundo musste wieder einem ergonova mit neuem lenkerband weichen, außerdem ein neuer Sattel und die einzigen Carbonteile ( flaschenhalter ) wurden gehen das Pedant von king Cage ersetzt.
> On Top noch eine bar-fly Halterung.



Super, von vorn bis hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (11. September 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs mal wieder ein paar kleine Updates.
> Der 3t Rotundo musste wieder einem ergonova mit neuem lenkerband weichen, außerdem ein neuer Sattel und die einzigen Carbonteile ( flaschenhalter ) wurden gehen das Pedant von king Cage ersetzt.
> On Top noch eine bar-fly Halterung.


Bin ja wirklich streng mit Alidosen und aktuellen Rennraedern generell, aber das gefaellt mir echt gut!
schoene Thomson Teile (die vor allem auch gut passen!) open pros mit silbernen Speichen 3x gekreuzt - klassisch
und die unansehnliche shimano "kurbel" mit was ansehnlichem getauscht - Plus, dass dann mit Veloflex am Schlappen nicht gespart wird!
Alles richtig gemacht und wie ich finde wirklich mehr Rennrad fuer wenig Geld als so manch anderer Luxushobel hier.
Bin gespannt auf deine anderen Raeder.


----------



## goofyfooter (11. September 2014)

Beim Colnagn gibt's aber Abzuege in der B-Note fuer diesen Sattel! 
Trotzdem eine Augenweide!


----------



## Drood (12. September 2014)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Beim Colnagn gibt's aber Abzuege in der B-Note fuer diesen Sattel!
> Trotzdem eine Augenweide!



Den Sattel finde ich schick, nur die Sattelstellung verhindert die Verwendung des Fotos als Wandschmuck - und um auf hohem Niveau noch weiter zu meckern....ein silberner Vorbau wäre aus meiner Sicht doch angesagt. Aber so oder so  -  sehr schön!! 

Grüße Silke


----------



## dor michü (13. September 2014)

Mein neues altes im Aufbau ;-)

Wie findet ihr es?

Micha


----------



## Kelme (13. September 2014)

Helmbachweiher by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## greatwhite (14. September 2014)

dor michü schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321602
> 
> Mein neues altes im Aufbau ;-)
> 
> ...


Schönes Bike. Farblich passen die Reifen sehr gut. Würde es aber jetzt mit Weiß gut sein lassen bezüglich Lenkerband usw. Könnt mir noch blaue Zughüllen vorstellen. Sieht unterm Strich echt klasse aus.


----------



## dor michü (14. September 2014)

nein Lenkerband wird schwarz....wollte aber noch weiße Züge nehmen....

Blau?....ich weiß nich...


Micha


----------



## cube911 (15. September 2014)

Grüße. Rest schwarz. Reicht völlig mit Farbe.


----------



## svennox (16. September 2014)

nitemare1 schrieb:


> neueste Fahrmaschine



SOWAS ...VON...GEIL !!! ...ich liebe diese colnagoCLASSIC_BIKES !!! 
..vor allem in deiner Farbcombo ....rot inkl. Chrom UND mit gerader Forke "genial"


----------



## CeeR (20. September 2014)

Mein Ridley Fenix im Selbstaufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2014)

Warum vorne Labels auf den Felgen, und hinten keine? Das geht nun wirklich nicht ;-)


----------



## CeeR (20. September 2014)

Sind in Auftrag  vorne ist eine originale Zipp...


----------



## ONE78 (20. September 2014)

Und hinten nextie.
meine haben jedenfalls die gleichen klebchen drauf.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. September 2014)

Meins mit neuer Gabel und Aufkleber, bessere Outdoor-Fotos folgen.


----------



## cube911 (21. September 2014)

Nicolai ♡


----------



## Katlewski (22. September 2014)

Mein Bendixer


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. September 2014)

Die haben beide auf jeden Fall Charakter!


----------



## Katlewski (22. September 2014)

für die Klassikfreunde habe ich dieses:


----------



## ONE78 (22. September 2014)

Das bendixen ist gut, nur der lrs ist nicht so meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (22. September 2014)

Genau das gleiche wollte ich gerade auch schreiben.

Das Bendixen ist wirklich super, aber der LRS paßt in meinen Augen absolut nicht.

Klassischer LRS rein, dann wär's tiptop


----------



## Katlewski (22. September 2014)

hmmh, fast alle finden den Laufradsatz darin doof. Ich finde ihn ganz gut, werde aber auch mal ein anderen probieren.


----------



## svennox (23. September 2014)

yeahhh vor allem die letzten Renner sind TOLL !!!


----------



## Nordpol (23. September 2014)

je öfter ich mir das Bendixen mit dem Laufradsatz anschaue, desto besser gefällt er mir an dem Rad. Ein bisschen "Laut" ist er aber schon.


----------



## ONE78 (23. September 2014)

Ich würde so mittelhohe plastedinger reinhängen. Ohne silberne bremsflanke kommen die veloflex auch mehr zur Geltung


----------



## Ingo69 (28. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2014)

Ein Traum, das schwarze Simplon !


----------



## Katlewski (28. September 2014)

Carbon kann ich auch zeigen. Look KG 171 Team von 1995.


----------



## Katlewski (28. September 2014)

Hier noch die lustige Sattelstütze im Detail.


----------



## Katlewski (28. September 2014)

Die Stahlklassiker werden aber auch immer wieder gerne gefahren


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Oktober 2014)

Mein neues:


----------



## Rockwood (4. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Teil, beißt sich nur etwas mit Deinem Benutzerbild.


----------



## Zocker24 (4. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Runde mit Kumpel gedreht, endlich sieht er kein Land mehr, vorher hatte ich mit dem MTB immer das nachsehen


----------



## Northern lite (4. Oktober 2014)

das rechte Rad sieht, gelinde gesagt, seltsam aus!

anscheinend Dreifachkurbel, Scheibenbremsen und Aeroaufsatz...

ist das ein Cyclocrosser auf TT getrimmt?


----------



## Zocker24 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein sogenanntes Fitnessbike und er wollte den Aufsatz unbedingt für Alpen usw, ihm gefällts.


----------



## Magneto80 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist eh Mode geworden auch bei vielen Anfängern sich nen Tria Aufsatz auf den Lenker zu knallen. Sieht schon viel schneller aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (8. Oktober 2014)

Magneto80 schrieb:


> Ist eh Mode geworden auch bei vielen Anfängern sich nen Tria Aufsatz auf den Lenker zu knallen. Sieht schon viel schneller aus.



Ich würds mir nicht montieren. Aber es sieht nicht nur schneller aus, sondern ist es auch. Ellenbogen auf dem Oberlenker haben aber einen ähnlichen Effekt. Wenn auch etwas wackeliger.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Oktober 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs mal wieder ein paar kleine Updates.
> Der 3t Rotundo musste wieder einem ergonova mit neuem lenkerband weichen, außerdem ein neuer Sattel und die einzigen Carbonteile ( flaschenhalter ) wurden gehen das Pedant von king Cage ersetzt.
> On Top noch eine bar-fly Halterung.


Falls jemand noch ein schnelles Fahrrad sucht, dieses hier braucht ein neues Zuhause.
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2014)

Schreib mal PN mit Daten und Preisvorstellung !


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2014)

@bobtailoner ...interessanter Renner
vor allem der Antrieb gefällt mir, mit Blatt & Kurbel etc. !!! 

in XXL


----------



## nitemare1 (9. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> SOWAS ...VON...GEIL !!! ...ich liebe diese colnagoCLASSIC_BIKES !!!
> ..vor allem in deiner Farbcombo ....rot inkl. Chrom UND mit gerader Forke "genial"



hey danke! muss auch zugeben das es sich sagenhaft fährt. die Campagnolo Parts machen trotz ihres alters einen super job, lediglich die 1st gen delta bremse ist etwas schwach auf der Brust, aber das lässt sich verkraften


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Oktober 2014)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, beißt sich nur etwas mit Deinem Benutzerbild.



Ja, das eine mag man und das andere fährt man


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Oktober 2014)

@San-Andreas 
Du hast post


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir !


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein Renner. Foto leider von der falschen Seite. Und ja der Gabelschaft ist noch ungekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter: Black Beauty


----------



## eifeler (11. Oktober 2014)

Gerade nochmal seit langem ne RTF gerollert...


----------



## Protorix (11. Oktober 2014)




----------



## KaiGreene (12. Oktober 2014)

Mein Radon Vaillant Dura Ace 2014


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2014)

Was los mit dir? Das ist ja null getuned?!?


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was los mit dir? Das ist ja null getuned?!?



Kommt ja vielleicht noch 
Der Tretlagerbereich sieht optisch auf jeden Fall mal stabil genug aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt... das koennte knapp reichen


----------



## KaiGreene (12. Oktober 2014)

So wie auf dem Bild wiegts 7430g.
Sattelklemmung wird geändert -40g.
Pedale noch erleichtert -25g.
Das solls dann sein...vorerst.

Find es hart das mein Scale über 600g leichtet ist

Im flachen geht das Valliant schon sehr gut dran... gibts nix.Ist ja auch nur ein Ersatz das ich nicht alles mit dem MTB fahren muss.

Gruß


----------



## aibe (13. Oktober 2014)

Look 595, 7165g


----------



## Rockwood (13. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefällt es! 
Überlegen würde ich noch, schwarze Felgen zu nehmen, bspw. die Mavic SLR oder die Campagnolo Shamal.


----------



## eifeler (13. Oktober 2014)

@ KaiGreene & aibe: Gibt´s nen Grund für diese FH-Anordnung? Ventilkäppchen? 

Ansonsten sehr schön das Look!


----------



## aibe (13. Oktober 2014)

@ eifeler:
Danke und ja, der FH muss derzeit dort angebracht werden, da bei der anderen Aufnahme ein Gewinde nicht mehr in Ordnung ist.


----------



## neubicolt (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein neues Schönwetter-Trainingsrad. Folgendes wird noch geändert:

FlaHa Elite Custom race matt schwarz
SI-Kurbel + p2m + Stronglight CT2 53/39
Spacer raus
Vorbau + Sattelstütze Zipp Service Course SL beyond black
ggf. rote Sattelklemme

btw: Habe dadurch noch etliche Sachen abzugeben > Power2max mit Rotor 3D, Shimano WH-RS81 C24 LRS, Stevens Ventoux Rahmenset.


----------



## cube911 (14. Oktober 2014)

seeeeeeehr fein


----------



## TVMBison (18. Oktober 2014)

mal etwas Stahl
(erster Beitrag hier- ich grüsse)


----------



## moe 11 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hier mein Renner, gerade mit Fabric Test Sattel nur das Wetter lässt grad keinen Test zu 

 (mieses nicht würdiges Foto ich weiß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (24. Oktober 2014)

von gestern und heute


----------



## Rines (25. Oktober 2014)

Leider nur ein schlechtes Handybild... aber die Freude ist einfach zu groß 
52er Tarmac Expert löst mein Radon Sage 8.0 ab. Wollte endlich mal nen Carbonrenner. Ich liebäugle schon mit Leeze Laufrädern


----------



## schnezler (26. Oktober 2014)

Schickes Speci! Mein neus kommt auch bald  Die Kurbel wartet schon:


----------



## Rines (26. Oktober 2014)

Die laufräder sind vom Kumpel. Die muss ich einfach haben.


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Oktober 2014)

kleines Update, gerade Stütze + Vorbau:


----------



## zett78 (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dagex (31. Oktober 2014)

Holy Sh**!!! Sehr geiles Cdale SuSi!
Der "ENVE"-Vorbau ist mir ein bisschen zu klobig, er passt aber davon abgesehen super ins Konzept des Rads.

Frage: Gewicht?


----------



## swift daddy (31. Oktober 2014)

Absolute Spitze, die letzten beiden !!!


----------



## DaBot (31. Oktober 2014)

xzippo schrieb:


> kleines Update, gerade Stütze + Vorbau:



Wie groß bist du denn bei welcher Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (1. November 2014)

So mein nicht geplantes, dann als Winterprojekt vorgesehene Argon ist vorerst fertig:





















Das Ziel unter 8kg wurde erreicht. Die Tune-Schnellspanner und ein Conti-Supersonic-Schlauch haben den Ausschlag gegeben. Jetzt kommen vielleich noch neue Flaschenhalter (Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Tune-Wasserträger 2.0?) und neuer Lenker und Vorbau (Wenn das Lenkerband mal durch ist).
Bin jetzt mit den Argon ca. 1000km gefahren, darunter 5 RTF, und kann sagen, das Rad fährt super und fällt unter den Carbonrädern immer auf.


----------



## hellmono (2. November 2014)

Putzen und fahren kann ich scheinbar besser als fotografieren...


----------



## *adrenalin* (3. November 2014)

steuerrohr: super genial
ausfallenden: horror.   6(!!!) schrauben je ausfallende :-(



>


----------



## Martin1508 (3. November 2014)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> steuerrohr: super genial
> ausfallenden: horror.   6(!!!) schrauben je ausfallende :-(



Nicht ganz richtig. Nur auf einer Seite 6 Schrauben. Es ist das Nicolai typische massive Schaltauge (RADO).


----------



## Timmy35 (4. November 2014)

6 Schrauben und eine Klemmhülse! Früher ohne die Hülse ist das RADO bei eloxierten Rahmen trotz 6 Schrauben noch verrutscht.

Ich finde das Ausfallende gehört so an ein Nicolai und bin froh, dass Kalle da auch beim Rennrad keine Ausnahme macht.

Hier die andere Seite:


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad, hellmono ! Beruhigend schwarz.

Das Rado ist unfassbar häßlich an allen Rahmen und bei einem sauber gemachten Rahmen eigentlich gar nicht nötig.
Bis auf mein allererstes Cannondale von gut 23 Jahren, hat keiner meiner Rahmen je ein Problem mit dem Geradeauslauf des Hinterrades.
Nachdem sie die Gussets entrümpelt haben, könnten sie das Rado auch noch weiterhauen und sicher 50-100g sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. November 2014)

endlich fertig


----------



## randinneur (8. November 2014)

wahnsinn. da stimmt echt alles bis ins Detail! Ein klassischer Laufradsatz würde dem Ganzen auch gut stehen IMHO. Kannst Du ein paar Worte zum Rahmen verlieren?


----------



## yellow-faggin (8. November 2014)

Wie groß bist du 
Über 2m?


----------



## louismann (8. November 2014)

Die Felgen sind viel zu klein für den Rahmen, schauen aus wie Spielzeug!

@randinneur 
Klär mich auf, was ist da Wahnsinn? Der Laie erkennt da nix unglaubliches...außer den King Steuersatz vielleicht


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. November 2014)

louismann schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind viel zu klein für den Rahmen, schauen aus wie Spielzeug!
> 
> @randinneur
> [...]Der Laie erkennt da nix unglaubliches...außer den King Steuersatz vielleicht



stimmt schon. sind ordinäre teile, aber ich finde selber auch, dass es ein runder aufbau geworden ist. und der nicht laie würde wenigstens erkennen, dass es kein king ist...

zu den felgen: wenn du ein tieferes profil nimmst, sehen die räder noch viel kleiner aus




yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du
> Über 2m?



196 - schrittlänge 97cm. vom sattelrohr her ist es ein 62er minimales slooping und 2cm steuerrohrverlängerung ersparen mir die 2 cm spacer, die ich sonst verbaut hätte. mit dem rad will ich nächstes jahr die brevet serie angehen, daher ist die komfortgeometrie in meinen augen genau das richtige. mit spacern würde der rahmen natürlich wieder etwas kleiner wirken.

hier mal ein klassischer renner von mir. die rahmendimensionen sind identisch, nur dass das steuerrohr nicht verlängert ist und der rahmen ein 63er sattelrohr hat. kein 62er mit minimal sloop. oberrohrlänge ist auch identisch.
sieht gleich viel kleiner aus, oder?






randinneur schrieb:


> wahnsinn. da stimmt echt alles bis ins Detail! Ein klassischer Laufradsatz würde dem Ganzen auch gut stehen IMHO. Kannst Du ein paar Worte zum Rahmen verlieren?



danke. freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.

der rahmen ist bei serotta für cyclefit aus london geschweißt - fast ins detail gleich dem serotta colorado. glider ist cyclefits hausmarke, seit dem niedergang serottas schweißt seven cycles für sie - glaube ich.
rohrsatz ist columbus spirit.
ein klassischer lrs wäre auch schön, aber diesen ksyrium habe ich spott günstig erwerben können, da sagt man dann nicht nein. und: alte mavic lrs sind ohne umbau 11fach-kompatibel


----------



## louismann (8. November 2014)

Das Moser Rad sieht ja mal klasse aus

Und auf meinem iPhone konnte ich den Steuersatz nicht erkennen, jetzt auf dem Rechner sieht man es gleich, daß es unmöglich ein King sein kann...
Das verlängerte Steuerrohr ist natürlich jetzt keine Augenweide, aber da du damit ja Brevets fahren möchtest, heiligt der Zweck bekanntlich die Mittel Respekt!


----------



## louismann (8. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> So mein nicht geplantes, dann als Winterprojekt vorgesehene Argon ist vorerst fertig:


 
Da reden die Leute von German High-Tech Design und emotionslos bei Canyon Rahmen!

Wenn ich mir Deinen Nicolaij Renner anschaue, alter Schwede, als würde Judge Dredd gerade mit dem Teil um die Ecke düsen, Wahnsinn
Was ein Design


----------



## doedsmaskinen (8. November 2014)

louismann schrieb:


> Das Moser Rad sieht ja mal klasse aus
> 
> Und auf meinem iPhone konnte ich den Steuersatz nicht erkennen, jetzt auf dem Rechner sieht man es gleich, daß es unmöglich ein King sein kann...


ja, das moser ist schon ein schönes rad. dennoch überlege ich mich davon zu trennen.
ist ein ritchey wcs - entlabelt


----------



## Timmy35 (8. November 2014)

louismann schrieb:


> Da reden die Leute von German High-Tech Design und emotionslos bei Canyon Rahmen!
> 
> Wenn ich mir Deinen Nicolaij Renner anschaue, alter Schwede, als würde Judge Dredd gerade mit dem Teil um die Ecke düsen, Wahnsinn
> Was ein Design



Das liegt wohl daran, dass es bei Nicolai keinen Designer gibt, der sich jedes Jahr eine neue Form ausdenken muss.


----------



## randinneur (8. November 2014)

@louismann 

außergewöhnlicher Rahmen, robuste und stimmige Komponentenwahl, cleaner und sorgfältiger Aufbau und für die Größe des Rahmens gut proportioniert... Vielleicht keine Superlative, aber FÜR MEINEN GESCHMACK um Längen ansehnlicher als ein Carbon-Stealth-Bomber...

Laie bin ich übrigens auch.

@doedsmaskinen 
Danke für die Info!



Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (9. November 2014)

winterbausatz!

bestimmte teile kommen noch bei anderen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ... aber bis ins frühjahr is ja noch lang. da muss man nix überstürzen.
wichtig ist halbwegs stabil und vor allem nicht allzu teuer! 

mal zusammensgesteckt mit den teilen die da waren ... bleibt er nicht so! 
aber es isthalt eifach schön wenn man schon mal sieht wie es aussehn könnte


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2014)

Von Bobtailoner ? Geiles Teil.


----------



## neubicolt (9. November 2014)

update...


----------



## maze665 (9. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Von Bobtailoner ? Geiles Teil.



Ja Is das vom bobtailoner gewesen! 

Wirklich feines Teil! Bin begeistert!


----------



## goofyfooter (11. November 2014)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ausfallenden: horror.   6(!!!) schrauben je ausfallende :-(


Und? Technisch immer noch besser geloest als diese vertical sliding dropouts mit nur 2 Schrauben, die selbst Lynksey verbaut.
Ohne Ende D-jabs gesehen, die genau bei der Verbindungsstelle Risse entwickelten.
Ich kann SDO's nich ab, aber wenn dann eher so.


----------



## goofyfooter (11. November 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> endlich fertig



Praechtik, K.!
Bin froh, dass er endlich den passenden Hintern gefunden hat, der ihn noch lange standesgemaess reitet!
Wie isn die Steifigkeit beim Wiegetritt? Sollte richtig abgehn wie Luzi im Vergleich zu den gemufften Lutschern. 
Freu mich schon die Karre Live zu sehen.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (11. November 2014)

steifer als mein moser ist es natürlich. was abgeht wie luzi bin aber natürlich ich und nicht das rad 
fahre zur zeit immer gegen 6:30 vor der uni, musste wohl mal früh aufstehen.


----------



## Storck9500 (12. November 2014)

Neue Laufräder


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2014)

Wie unauffällig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mape1983 (13. November 2014)

Hier mal mein Renner. Nichts besonderes, aber ich fühle mich wohl darauf und er läuft ganz gut. Weiss als Rahmenfarbe ist aber wirklich nicht optimal, vor allem im Bereich der Bremsen und des Tretlagers 
Der Sattel steht in der Realität, laut Wasserwaage, waagrecht.
Die Lenkergeschichte hat drei Versuche gebraucht, da meine Körpermaße jetzt nicht direkt zum RR fahren gemacht sind
(1,65m mit Turner Oberkörper und kurzen Hebeln)

Funktionell bin ich zufrieden, vllt kommt mal noch ein anderer Vorbau.
Ein Gewicht habe ich leider nicht parat.

Grüße


----------



## Schrommski (13. November 2014)

Schönes schlichtes Rad. Gefällt mir!


----------



## maze665 (13. November 2014)

heute schlatung und bremsen zum laufen gebracht. Andere lenker noch unterwegs ... bei stütze und sattelkobi bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ... irgendwie find ich ja die silberne thomson auch ganz schick ... obwohls nicht 100%ig passt ... oder doch die schwarze thomson mit dem weissen kommvor? mal schaun 

lenkerband vl weiss? oder doch schwarz? oder doch das cinelli mike giant?


----------



## norman68 (13. November 2014)

So mein Fuhrpark hat Zuwachs bekommen. Fehlen noch zwei FHs nur welche soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## Nordpol (13. November 2014)

schwere Entscheidung ob schwarze oder silberne Stütze...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. November 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


>



mensch, der rahmen ist wirklich schön. wäre er eine nummer größer gewesen, hätte ich auch zugeshlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> bei stütze und sattelkobi bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ... irgendwie find ich ja die silberne thomson auch ganz schick ... obwohls nicht 100%ig passt ... oder doch die schwarze thomson mit dem weissen kommvor? mal schaun
> 
> lenkerband vl weiss? oder doch schwarz? oder doch das cinelli mike giant?



Gefällt mir mit der silbernen Stütze super. Und bitte nicht wieder das prollige Cinelli-Lenkerband.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. November 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gefällt mir mit der silbernen Stütze super. Und bitte nicht wieder das prollige Cinelli-Lenkerband.


lenkerband: lizzard skin. was sonst 

am neuen renner habe ich mal specialized rubaix ausprobiert, das reicht dem ls bei weitem nicht das wasser!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2014)

Ging aber nicht um die Marke an sich.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. November 2014)

achso.. schwaz! weiß wird immer dreckig!


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. November 2014)

Sehr schönes Focus!


----------



## moe 11 (16. November 2014)

norman68 schrieb:


> So mein Fuhrpark hat Zuwachs bekommen. Fehlen noch zwei FHs nur welche soll ich da nehmen?



schönes Rad. Nur was ich mich frag ist die Gabel die Originale? Nur wegen der Farbe normalerweiße müsst doch der Graue Teil Gelb sein.

Ach und Flaschenhalter irgendwas schlichtes aus Carbon.


----------



## norman68 (16. November 2014)

stimmt normal ist da eine in gelben drin. Hab das Set aber halt so recht günstig bekommen. Sieht aber nicht mal so schlecht aus. Werde vielleicht den Schriftzug noch gelb machen lassen. Mal sehen. Gestern die erste Ausfahrt gemacht mit dem Rad fährt sich prima und auch noch gleich bessere Bilder.


----------



## evo1 (16. November 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Besser wie der ganze Einheitsbrei der offt gezeigt wird.


----------



## crosstom (16. November 2014)

Was Sagt Ihr dazu ???


----------



## doedsmaskinen (16. November 2014)

sieht fancy aus, ist aber nichts besonderes.

mit goldenen teilen verschandelt und wertvoll aus dieser epoche wäre z.b. das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crosstom (17. November 2014)

Das Raleigh wurde damals bereits mit vergoldeten Kurbeln, Bremsen, Bremshebeln und Lenker ausgeliefert. Ich hab es wegen der Optik hochgeladen und nicht wegen dem Material.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2014)

Beim Raleigh in Sachen Optik dringend die Stellung des Lenkers überdenken. Eine komfortable "Bremsgriffhaltung" lässt sich nun mal mit den alten Komponenten nur schwerlich oder gar nicht darstellen.
Die unteren Lenkerenden waagrecht und dann passt das.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. November 2014)

crosstom schrieb:


> Das Raleigh wurde damals bereits mit vergoldeten Kurbeln, Bremsen, Bremshebeln und Lenker ausgeliefert. Ich hab es wegen der Optik hochgeladen und nicht wegen dem Material.
> Gruß Tom


ach so, ich dachte "was sagt ihr dazu" ist eine frage nach der wertigkeit


----------



## Ianus (21. November 2014)

Teaser....


----------



## Nordpol (21. November 2014)

zu beneiden...


----------



## bigforestframes (24. November 2014)

Hier meine Rennrad mit selbst gemachte Muffen.  Ein paar mehr Fotos gibt es hier:

http://bigforestframeworks.com/


----------



## micel3 (24. November 2014)

Toller Rahmen - weniger tolle Felgen!


----------



## maze665 (26. November 2014)

Kleiner Zwischenstand, Feinheiten fehlen noch ... Vl auch anderer lrs .. Mal sehn


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2014)

Perfekt bis auf die Lenkerstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (26. November 2014)

sieht sehr stimmig aus, was wiegt's (was wird's fertig wiegen)?


----------



## maze665 (27. November 2014)

Ja lenkerstellung und Stellung der stis wird noch angepasst! Ebenfalls kommt noch ein lenkerband! Gewogen wird's wenn's fertig ist!


----------



## maze665 (28. November 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> sieht sehr stimmig aus, was wiegt's (was wird's fertig wiegen)?



jetzt grad an der waage ... mit garmin und ohne lenkerband ... knapp über 8kg ... nicht viel mehr als mein carbon tarmac!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. November 2014)

Meins


----------



## Rockwood (29. November 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Meins


Über das Lenkerband würde ich zumindest mal nachdenken.
Hat andererseits aber auch einen gewissen "Putzlumpencharme"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. November 2014)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Über das Lenkerband würde ich zumindest mal nachdenken.
> Hat andererseits aber auch einen gewissen "Putzlumpencharme"





Sieht wirklich blöde aus. Ist mir in Natura noch gar nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (29. November 2014)

Hier mal meins....


----------



## Chris_2012 (30. November 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> winterbausatz!
> 
> bestimmte teile kommen noch bei anderen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ... aber bis ins frühjahr is ja noch lang. da muss man nix überstürzen.
> wichtig ist halbwegs stabil und vor allem nicht allzu teuer!
> ...



Der Rahmen kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. November 2014)

Mir irgendwie auch


----------



## Nordpol (30. November 2014)




----------



## maze665 (30. November 2014)

@Chris_2012 was wiegt dein gefährt?

wies ausschaut muss der rahmen ja beliebt sein!


----------



## Chris_2012 (30. November 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> @Chris_2012 was wiegt dein gefährt?
> 
> wies ausschaut muss der rahmen ja beliebt sein!



7,52 kg komplett


----------



## Bike_Collector (1. Dezember 2014)

*Darf ich meins auch vorstellen. Eigenbau... *


----------



## ONE78 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bisschen zuviel spacer und bremszug übrig...
und mir allgemein zu laut.


----------



## Supernobbe (2. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

schwarz/gelb, immer geil, sieht echt toll aus. Das jemand ein Problem mit den Spacern hat war klar, aber ich bin mir sicher, die kommen bestimmt noch ab, oder? Wundert mich das niemand über die "Kette links" meckert.

Ich finde da gibts nichts zu meckern und zu nörgeln. Ich würde das Rad sofort nehmen. 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Bike_Collector (2. Dezember 2014)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schwarz/gelb, immer geil, sieht echt toll aus. Das jemand ein Problem mit den Spacern hat war klar, aber ich bin mir sicher, die kommen bestimmt noch ab, oder? Wundert mich das niemand über die "Kette links" meckert.
> 
> ...



Servus Nobbe,

Da das Fahrrad neu aufgebaut ist und noch nicht gefahren wurde konnte ich auch die Spacer nicht entfernen, muss noch die höhe messen und die Seilzüge an den Bremsen und Schaltungen wird auch noch gekürzt nach dem es richtig eingestellt wird.
So wie du es gesagt hast, fein arbeiten werden durchgeführt.

Die was zumeckern haben nehme ich nicht mal ernst.

Was ich aber dich fragen wollte...
Was meinst du mit der Kette links, wenn dir was aufgefallen ist sag es mir doch bitte damit ich es korrigieren kann.

Gruß

Murat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernobbe (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte mal im RR-Forum Fotoalbum ein Foto eingestellt, da war so ziemlich alles Falsch, jedenfalls für ein Rennradfoto 

Es war dies hier: klick

Die Kette soll wohl für ein "anständiges" Foto immer auf das große rechte Kettenblatt. Ist mir aber echt egal, dein Roadbike sieht gigantomanisch aus.

Prost 
Nobbe

P.S. Was kostet so ein Bike?


----------



## Bike_Collector (2. Dezember 2014)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal im RR-Forum Fotoalbum ein Foto eingestellt, da war so ziemlich alles Falsch, jedenfalls für ein Rennradfoto
> 
> Es war dies hier: klick
> 
> ...


Was man alles beanstanden kann, ist doch egal wie das Foto gemacht worden ist. Dein Bike finde ich schön und Hauptsache man kann es fahren. Wo ist das Problem?

Meine Kette kann schlecht an der große Kettenblatt liegen, da ich ja noch nicht mal Schalten kann. Wie gesagt, muss noch die Feinarbeiten wie Gang Einstellungen und Spacer entfernen vornehmen.

Vielen dank für deine nette Kommentar. 
Das Bike hat mich so wie es ist knapp 2500€ gekostet. Alles neu gekauft bis auf die LRS.

Prost  und hat mich gefreut.

Murat


----------



## Rines (2. Dezember 2014)

Finde Bilder von Bikes einfach schöner wenn ein paar "Regeln" eingehalten wurden. Aber Vorbau umdrehen?? Klar sieht's vielleicht sportlicher aus, aber wenn das nun mal die richtgie Position auf dem Rad ist.  (bezogen auf die Kritik aus dem Rennrad-news Bild)


----------



## Bike_Collector (2. Dezember 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Finde Bilder von Bikes einfach schöner wenn ein paar "Regeln" eingehalten wurden. Aber Vorbau umdrehen?? Klar sieht's vielleicht sportlicher aus, aber wenn das nun mal die richtgie Position auf dem Rad ist.  (bezogen auf die Kritik aus dem Rennrad-news Bild)


Klar ist es schöner wenn man es richtig macht, aber wenn er sich auf dem Bike so sicher fühlt ist es ja auch ok. Meine meinung....


----------



## Rines (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja das meinte ich ja genau 
Kette rechts, schöner Winkel, eventuell noch Satteltasche ab und ab geht's. 

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die nen extra Sattel haben nur um ein Foto zu machen


----------



## Bike_Collector (3. Dezember 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Ja das meinte ich ja genau
> Kette rechts, schöner Winkel, eventuell noch Satteltasche ab und ab geht's.
> 
> Es soll ja auch Leute geben die nen extra Sattel haben nur um ein Foto zu machen



Also ganz ehrlich gesagt....
Wenn ich so denken würde, würde ich selber keine Fotos machen sondern ein Fotograf beauftragen der auch von so was Ahnung hat.
Hier machen wir doch keine Bilder Wette um das beste Bild. Wir posten nur gegenseitig unsere RR, damit der eine von den anderen beispiele nehmen kann oder Ideen teilen kann.
Ich mache meine Bilder mit mein Handy und wenn es jemanden nicht gefällt braucht er auch kein Kommentar zu schreiben.

Sorry für so eine aussage, nichts gegen dich.


----------



## Tucana (6. Dezember 2014)

Darf ich vorstellen; mein Winterprojekt!
Natürlich SingleSpeed!


----------



## Plattenwegcross (6. Dezember 2014)

Ui, hübsch!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (6. Dezember 2014)

Potenzielle Anbauteile: MORATI Titan Kurbel in 130BCD und Boone Helix Titan Innenlager


----------



## ONE78 (6. Dezember 2014)

Oha! Bei den teilen sollte aber ein eigener faden drin sein!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2014)

Allerdings !


----------



## Tucana (6. Dezember 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merlin-extralight-track-singlespeed-winterprojekt.738784/


----------



## dav_E (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok,... ich muss auch mal :

Meine kleine Alltagsmörre  Eddy Merckx aus den 70ern. Komplette Campagnolo Ausstattung. Und ja  ich mag die Aufkleber. (Tarnung)


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Dezember 2014)

Top Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katlewski (9. Dezember 2014)

dav_E schrieb:


> Ok,... ich muss auch mal :
> 
> Meine kleine Alltagsmörre  Eddy Merckx aus den 70ern. Komplette Campagnolo Ausstattung. Und ja  ich mag die Aufkleber. (Tarnung)


Sieht aus der ferne ganz gut aus. Aber eigentlich Frevel einen Eddy für die Stadt zu benutzen. Wenn die Teile Original sind, ist das Baujahr Anfang/Mitte der 90ger. Der Rahmen wurde lange so gebaut und könnte auch schon aus den 80gern sein.


----------



## Katlewski (9. Dezember 2014)

Ein Merckx fährst sich einfach gut


----------



## Ianus (13. Dezember 2014)

Neuzugang....


----------



## Nordpol (13. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Nordpol (14. Dezember 2014)

hier mal was buntes, Netzfund


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Dezember 2014)

Serotta: Sehr cool! 
Festka: Eieiei... nicht mein Geschmack...


----------



## maze665 (17. Dezember 2014)

Endlich das hintere laufrad bekommen!
Jetzt noch leichtere Reifen und das
Lenkerband ...


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch mal weiter gemacht.
Komplett Red22 und Trainingslaufräder 6,3kg


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343406
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343407
> 
> ...



Alter Falter !


----------



## maze665 (18. Dezember 2014)

@san_andreas 
So schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2014)

Ist einfach sehr geil geworden. 
Notiz an mich: möglichst bald Rennrad aufbauen ! Habe mich gestern in eien silbernen S-Works Rahmen verliebt....


----------



## ONE78 (18. Dezember 2014)

Mir gefällts, nur der vorbau ist falsch rum


----------



## BontragerTom (18. Dezember 2014)

dav_E schrieb:


> Ok,... ich muss auch mal :
> 
> Meine kleine Alltagsmörre  Eddy Merckx aus den 70ern. Komplette Campagnolo Ausstattung. Und ja  ich mag die Aufkleber. (Tarnung)


 
das Rad/der Rahmen ist nicht aus den 70ger Jahren.


----------



## maze665 (18. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mir gefällts, nur der vorbau ist falsch rum



im alter bückt man sich halt etwas schwerer


----------



## maze665 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde als Laie ganz gut gewickelt! 
Übrigens super griffiges und weiches Band ... Bin super angetan! Optisch passt es gut zur Struktur vom kommvor sattel! 

Foto des ganzen fertigen Rades bei besserem Wetter!


----------



## Stolem (21. Dezember 2014)

Jau, sieht doch Klasse aus! 
Aber es scheint sehr dünn zu sein? Oder wieso haben die Gummiüberzieher so viel Luft?

Wo ich da den Thomson sehe, werde ich auch an zwei Baustellen erinnert


----------



## Rines (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## daniel1234 (24. Dezember 2014)

Mein Pinarello


----------



## norman68 (24. Dezember 2014)

Stolem schrieb:


> Jau, sieht doch Klasse aus!
> Aber es scheint sehr dünn zu sein? Oder wieso haben die Gummiüberzieher so viel Luft?
> ...



Sieht nach Ultergra DI2-STIs aus dort schaut es bei mir auch so aus. Hab auch dieses Band am meinem Cayo mit DI2 verbaut und das Band ist eigentlich nicht dünner im Vergleich zu denen was ich bis jetzt immer verwendetet hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (24. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## Pace39 (24. Dezember 2014)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> Dieser Rahmen schreit laut und flehentlich nach Hochprofil-Laufrädern!!!



Wurde hier ja schon gepostet: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?319824-Herzensangelegenheit/page5

Die Reifen sind auch nicht meins, das cremeweiß beißt sich mit dem reinweiß des Rahmens und die Retrooptik passt auch nicht zum Rahmen.


----------



## sonic00 (26. Dezember 2014)

Endlich artgerecht mit ner Campa-Gruppe:


----------



## thoralfw (28. Dezember 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344123
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344124
> 
> ...



um welches lenkerband handelt es sich?


----------



## maze665 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ist ein PRO Silicon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rogma84 (28. Dezember 2014)

Meine Bikes ;-)




Flickr-14.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr




Flickr-11.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr




Flickr-8.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr




Flickr-3.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr




image by [email protected], on Flickr




Flickr-11.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr




Flickr-10.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr




Flickr-2.jpg by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nimron (8. Januar 2015)

Anbei mein Bergamont Dolce Aufbau:









































Den Rahmen habe ich recht günstig bei eBay gefunden und auch der Rest wurde nach und nach 
aus der Bucht gefischt.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## MalteetlaM (8. Januar 2015)

-bitte löschen-


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (11. Januar 2015)

Meines Erachtens ist dir der Rahmen zu groß!

Der Vorbaustummel, die kaum ausgezogene Sattelstütze mit Minimalüberhöhung und der trotzdem nach vorne gekippte Sattel sprechen da eine ziemlich eindeutige Sprache.
Nachdem du den Rahmen ohnehin zufällig günstig bekommen hast, wirst du beim Verkauf wohl auch keinen großen Verlust machen.
Die vielen schönen Teile, die du verbaut hast, passen auch an einen passenden Rahmen!
P.S.: Der Lenker wiegt eine halbe Tonne - da helfen auch Leicht-Spanner und -Flaschenhalter nur mehr bedingt.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (16. Januar 2015)

Mein neues Rennradprojekt hat begonnen


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Welche Marke ?


----------



## Stephan Weniger (16. Januar 2015)

Das Ausfallende sollte einen kleinen Hinweis geben .


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Bin da nicht so bewandert Ti-technisch.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Mal 'ne Frage an die, die sich besser auskennen. 
Welcher der Lynskey Rahmen ist denn als "sportlich" zu bezeichnen ? Die sind ja bei CRC preislich oft interessant, kommen mir geo-mäßig aber eher gemütlich vor.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (17. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin da nicht so bewandert Ti-technisch.



Es wird ein Firefly .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (17. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage an die, die sich besser auskennen.
> Welcher der Lynskey Rahmen ist denn als "sportlich" zu bezeichnen ? Die sind ja bei CRC preislich oft interessant, kommen mir geo-mäßig aber eher gemütlich vor.



Hab mir viele Geometrien angeguckt im Herbst da ich mir ein neues Rad gekauft hatte.
Auf der HP von Lynskey gibst ja schon ne Einteilung in  "Pro/Road Racing" "Sport/Road Riding" "Endurance/ Road Riding"

Hab mir dann unter "Pro/Road Racing" mal das Helix, R360 und R460 angeguckt. Und das Helix sieht auf den ersten Blick schon etwas kürzer aus. Bei dem R360/R460 ist die Oberrohrlänge etwas kürzer als bei einem Tarmac und etwas länger als beim Helix.
Denke wenn du wirklich sportlich sitzen willst dann kommen die 2 in frage.
Allerdings spielen die ganzen Winkel auch ne Rolle. Ist schwer abzuschätzen.


p.s. Ach ja unter den anderen Kategorien sind zwar manchmal ähnliche Werte, allerdings haben die Modelle längere Steuerrohre. Damit geht es dann eher in die aufrechte Sitzposition


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2015)

Besten Dank ! So ähnlich habe ich es auch eingeschätzt.
Das Tarmac ist auch meine Referenz, da ich es ganz gut kenne und öfters gefahren bin.


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Januar 2015)

Radon Valliant Dura Ace 2014. Jetzt mit anderem LRS wiegt es 6745g.
Nächster Step Sattel/Stütze Kombo b.z.w. Carbon Satteldecke an Stütze laminiert -160g...


----------



## Schmittler (17. Januar 2015)

Zweiradpuzzle


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Schönes Puzzle, würde ich jetzt auch gerne aufbauen.
Welcher Rahmen ist das genau ?


----------



## Schmittler (18. Januar 2015)

Ist ein CAAD 10.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Januar 2015)

@ Kai: Selten gefallen mir ganz schwarze Räder, aber Deines ist super! Aero, trotzdem ziemlich leicht, da passt die Tarnfarbe und macht es noch fieser.


----------



## KaiGreene (18. Januar 2015)

@Geisterfahrer;Dann bekommst noch eins mit Sonne von heute.


----------



## Schmittler (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (19. Januar 2015)

@Schmittler sind das die Rotor Kettenblätter? 





Bin auf der Suche nach schwarzen Kettenblättern. Allerdings "muss" es 52/36 auf 110mm LK sein. Kennt da jemand welche? 
Sorry für OT. Aber glaube hier passt es noch am ehesten rein. 

Hab aber auch ein Bild


----------



## k.nickl (19. Januar 2015)

Vorschlag: Stronglight CT2. Wunderschöne Kettenblätter, insbes. mit einer Rotor Kurbel.



(nicht mein Foto, sieht aber identisch aus)


----------



## Rines (19. Januar 2015)

Danke, sind ja vom Stil wie die Rotor. Die Kurbel will ich behalten. Aber die silbernen Ränder an meinen Kettenblättern gehen garnicht.


----------



## Schmittler (19. Januar 2015)

Sind auch bei mir CT2-Blätter. Über die Rotor streiten sich die Geister - ich fand sie schlussendlich an meinem alten Rad recht hübsch.


----------



## froride (19. Januar 2015)

Mein neues, nachdem das alte bei einem Unfall Totalschaden erleiden musste.
Reifen kommen noch neu und Vorbau.


----------



## Rines (19. Januar 2015)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Sind auch bei mir CT2-Blätter. Über die Rotor streiten sich die Geister - ich fand sie schlussendlich an meinem alten Rad recht hübsch.



Inwiefern? Wegen dem Ovalen? Die oben sind rund. Ovale möchte ich nicht. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (19. Januar 2015)

Rines schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Wegen dem Ovalen? Die oben sind rund. Ovale möchte ich nicht. Oder meinst du was anderes?



Ich fahre die CT2 Blätter an der Hollowgram. Über das Design der Rotor Kurbel als auch über die ovalen Kettenblätter wird rege diskutiert, technisch ist da nichts gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## Rines (20. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## rogma84 (22. Januar 2015)

Neuaufbau meines Allez mit Chorus .





DSC_8295_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr




DSC_8298_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr




DSC_8297_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr




DSC_8320_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr




DSC_8317_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr




DSC_8314_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr




Allez_front by [email protected], on Flickr




allez_o by [email protected], on Flickr




Kettenstrebe by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## k.nickl (22. Januar 2015)

Wunderschön! Ich stelle mein Allez auch mal daneben hin. _Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern _


----------



## hellmono (22. Januar 2015)

Echt schicke Räder, die Allez!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2015)

Muß ich acuh sagen. Vorallem der Preis vom Rahmen ist echt verlockend.

@hellmono : hast du aktuelle Bilder von deinem Tarmac ?


----------



## randinneur (22. Januar 2015)

@k.nickl 

sehr schick. Und ich finde klassisch gespeichte Räder können auch an modernen Rennern gut aussehen. Was sind das für Naben? Record?


Grüßle!


----------



## k.nickl (22. Januar 2015)

Danke - & nein, sind Hope Mono RS. Die Record fand ich nur in 32 Loch und ich wollte 28 und endlich einmal Hope Naben.
Felgen sind Ambrosio Crono F20.


----------



## hellmono (22. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @hellmono : hast du aktuelle Bilder von deinem Tarmac ?



Gerade mal geguckt. Habe ich tatsächlich nicht. Nur das hier im Album. Die einzige Änderung sind aber Conti statt Specialized Reifen.


----------



## Simpel. (22. Januar 2015)

Da kann ich auch ein Bild zeigen. 
Aufbau beginnt in ca 2 Wochen.





Geplanter Aufbau

Rahmen: Specialized Allez Gr. 52
Kurbel: SRAM Red 22 52/36
Wechsler, Umwerfer: SRAM Force 22
Bremsen, Trigger: SRAM Red 22
Vorbau: 3T ARX II Team Stealth 90mm
Lebker: Syntace Racelite CDR 7075 (M)
Pedale: Shimano XTR Race
Lenkerband: Lizard Skins DSP 2.5
Sattel: SQ LAB 611 RACE
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss RC38
Reifen: Conti GP 23mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2015)

Der steht auch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## rogma84 (23. Januar 2015)

mit welchen Teilen ?

Lg


----------



## Simpel. (23. Januar 2015)

Das wird mein Crit-Bike und Trainingsrad für die Cyclocrossrennen.
Hab die Teileliste oben ergänzt.

Bei dem attraktiven Preis sicher einer Überlegung wert.


----------



## maze665 (23. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Schnappschuss mit den neuen Reifen!
Und gleich mal 300g auf die Vorgänger gespart!


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2015)

Hammer Rad ! Vorallem mit der Kurbel. Lenker würde ich noch drehen.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (24. Januar 2015)

@maze665  Wie spart man 300 gr bei RENNRADREIFEN? Was war da vorher drauf? 30 gr -ok! Aber 300? Echt?

(Hätte ich persönlich allerdings nicht gemacht, wenn ich mir dafür eine Naturflanke eingehandelt hätte. G'schmackssach'; Wie das Prinzip, dass bei einem weißem Sattel auch das Lenkerband weiß sein muss. )


----------



## maze665 (24. Januar 2015)

vorher waren schwere, ältere vittoria zaffiro drauf. hatte aber nie eine panne damit ... mal schaun wie sich der neue reifen macht


----------



## k.nickl (24. Januar 2015)

@maze665 
Veloflex Criterum? Ich hatte einmal das Vergnügen damit zu fahren! Ging ab wie eine Rakete!


----------



## maze665 (24. Januar 2015)

veloflex master


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir mal nen Aerosatz für den Klassiker gebastelt. Damit ist die Hipster-Tarnung perfekt  Natürlich mit zeitgerechten Aero-Naben.


----------



## BigAirBob (24. Januar 2015)

Seit heute auch wieder dabei...


----------



## suoixon (25. Januar 2015)

Ich weis nicht warum, aber ich kann den FSA Kurbeln nichts abgewinnen 

Meins befindet sich momentan noch auf der Rolle aber der neue Rahmen liegt schon im Keller... konnte beim Engage ausverkauf nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Januar 2015)

Schwarze T.A. Syrius drauf und alles wird gut


----------



## Stephan Weniger (2. Februar 2015)

Kleines Update, Rahmen ist zwischenzeitlich geschweißt:






VG Stephan


----------



## MightyMike (4. Februar 2015)

Noch im Aufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood (4. Februar 2015)

Sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich würde rein von der Optik her einen anderen Lenker fahren.


----------



## MightyMike (4. Februar 2015)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich würde rein von der Optik her einen anderen Lenker fahren.


 
Der Lenker ist perfekt und taugt mir sehr, da ich bissl breiter bin. Es ist ein Easton in 46cm Breite. Mit einem 44er hatte ich Probleme.


----------



## BigAirBob (4. Februar 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Schwarze T.A. Syrius drauf und alles wird gut



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## na!To (11. Februar 2015)

Befindet sich seit Ende Oktober in meinem Besitz, ist aber leider auf Grund von Krankheit bisher keine 250km gefahren. Steht jetzt seit knapp 8 Wochen nur rum.
Im Grunde nichts besonderes: Komplette Ultegra Di2 und Easton Parts. Wiegt, wie auf den Fotos zusehen, 7 kg glatt.










Aktuell noch in der "faulen Winter Konfiguration": kurzer 100mm Vorbau und 1cm Spacer darunter.


----------



## Rines (11. Februar 2015)

Was ist es für eins? Gefällt mir super!


----------



## Rockwood (11. Februar 2015)

na!To schrieb:


> Im Grunde nichts besonderes: Komplette Ultegra Di2 und Easton Parts. Wiegt, wie auf den Fotos zusehen, 7 kg glatt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast Du jetzt aber mal richtig tief gestapelt! 
Sieht echt geil aus - alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## na!To (11. Februar 2015)

Danke euch

Ist ein China Rahmen (MC-695) mit mattem Finish, und dann eben noch glänzend rot lackiert. Angeblich isser baugleich mit einem Cervelo R5 (Maße/Geo und Gewicht stimmen), aber darauf geb ich erstmal nichts. Es fährt sich durchweg gut und ist steifer als mein altes Giant TCR. Zumindest waren das die ersten Eindrücke auf den bisherigen 250km.

Aktuell isses mir fast schon zu dunkel. Eventuell mach ich da nochmal was mit Lack oder Folie.
Abgesehen davon such ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit nen bestimmten Colnago Rahmen. Falls ich den finde, kommt der hier weg.


----------



## Rockwood (11. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es top, so wie es ist. Absolut zeitlos und vollkommen harmonisch und unaufgeregt.
Da ich ein Freund roter Lenkerbänder bin, wäre dies zusammen mit roten Hütes und womöglich noch farbigen Zughüllen meine einzige Option. Aber da die Rottöne oft nicht zusammenpassen würde man dadurch womöglich nur die Harmonie ruinieren.
Also lass es so, kann kaum besser werden.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Februar 2015)

na!To schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Ist ein China Rahmen (MC-695) mit mattem Finish, und dann eben noch glänzend rot lackiert. Angeblich isser baugleich mit einem Cervelo R5 (Maße/Geo und Gewicht stimmen), aber darauf geb ich erstmal nichts. Es fährt sich durchweg gut und ist steifer als mein altes Giant TCR. Zumindest waren das die ersten Eindrücke auf den bisherigen 250km.
> 
> ...



Wo haste denn den rahmen bestellt?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2015)

Hat einer von euch gute oder negative Erfahrungen mit dem S-Works SL4 Roubaix ?

Habe ein sehr gutes Angebot. Wäre für den Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood (11. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre als Trainings-und Tourenrad ein Roubaix, zwar nicht in der S-Works Version, aber wohl durchaus vergleichbar.
Bin mit dem Rad vollkommen zufrieden. Ist bequem, komfortabel und trotzdem spurstabil.
Wenn Dir das Rad bei der Probefahrt passt und der Preis stimmt, dann kann da nicht viel schief laufen. 
Die relativ langen Steuerrohre sind von der Optik her je nach Rahmengrösse gewöhnungsbedürftig, da Du ja drauf sitzt, stört das beim Fahren aber gar nicht und kommt halt dem Komfort und der Stabilität entgegen.


----------



## k.nickl (11. Februar 2015)

Achtung! Polarisierende Meinung:
Ein Roubaix nur für Roubaix. Sonst ist das nur ein teures Trekkingbike.


----------



## Rockwood (11. Februar 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Ein Roubaix nur für Roubaix. Sonst ist das nur ein teures Trekkingbike.


So kann man das überspitzt schon auch sehen  doch wenn Du viel in den Bergen unterwegs bist, wirst Du sehr schnell den Unterschied zum Trekkingbike feststellen.


----------



## na!To (11. Februar 2015)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Ich finde es top, so wie es ist. Absolut zeitlos und vollkommen harmonisch und unaufgeregt.
> Da ich ein Freund roter Lenkerbänder bin, wäre dies zusammen mit roten Hütes und womöglich noch farbigen Zughüllen meine einzige Option. Aber da die Rottöne oft nicht zusammenpassen würde man dadurch womöglich nur die Harmonie ruinieren.
> Also lass es so, kann kaum besser werden.


War auch einer der Gründe für den Rahmen. Gerade Rohre, ohne Schnörkel, schon fast klassich gehalten.
Lenkerband hatte ich da, aber da passte der Rotton nicht. Außerdem wird es zu schnell dreckig. rote Hüts hate ich mir schon überlegt, vielleicht kommt das zusammen mit der geraden Stütze. Hast du da eventuell eine Quelle/Link?



ONE78 schrieb:


> Wo haste denn den rahmen bestellt?


Über Alibaba bei Miracle Bikes bestellt. Genaueres gerne per PN.


----------



## Rockwood (11. Februar 2015)

Gerade Stützen gibt's beim Ali doch auch massenhaft.
Ich hab mir eine von "3t" bestellt mit roten Decals.
Tut ihren Dienst anstandslos.


----------



## na!To (11. Februar 2015)

Sry, das mit der Quelle war auf die Hütes bezogen


----------



## Rockwood (11. Februar 2015)

na!To schrieb:


> Sry, das mit der Quelle war auf die Hütes bezogen


Schau mal bei bike24 nach ODI HÜDZ.
Ob die auch welche für die Ultegra DI2 haben weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## na!To (11. Februar 2015)

Ne, für die 6800 leider noch nicht.


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

@na!To 

ich finde es super, dass einer nicht auf das Gelaber im Netzt bezüglich China-Rahmen hört und so einen Rahmen bestellt. Ich finde dein Bike super. Würde mich über deine Erfahrungseindrücke nach mehr Kilometern freuen. Ich überlege für meine Freundin auch ein RR aufzubauen und würde aus Kostengründen auch einen Rahmen aus China ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evo1 (12. Februar 2015)

Solange du in China zeug kaufst was nicht übertrieben günstig ist hast auch meisten keine Probleme.
Wenn dann auch nur bei den renommierten. Die haben dann meistens auch einen eigenen Shop. Bieten PayPal an.

Laufräder waren immer super. 15000km ohne nachzentrieren und sahen aus wie neu.

Aber sowas muss immer jeder selber wissen ob er bereit ist für nen Aufkleber ein paar 100€ zu zahlen.


----------



## na!To (12. Februar 2015)

Naja, gedanken macht man sich schon. Aber solange man, z.B. direkt über Alibaba bei einem der drei größten Hersteller (DengFu, HongFu & Miracle) bestellt, funktioniert das einwandfrei. Paypal, gute, nette und vorallem 1a erreichbare Kontakte/Ansprechpartner: Passt.

Ein Freund von mir fährt schon seit knapp 4 Jahren eines aus China, und ist 15kg schwerer. Das hält auch.

Vielleicht wird es hier mal Zeit für nen China Thread/Unterforum. Die englishsprachigen Foren find ich arg unübersichtlich. Der Umgangston dort trägt dann noch zusätzlich zur Verwirrung bei.


----------



## whitewater (13. Februar 2015)

evo1 schrieb:


> Solange du in China zeug kaufst was nicht übertrieben günstig ist hast auch meisten keine Probleme.
> Wenn dann auch nur bei den renommierten. Die haben dann meistens auch einen eigenen Shop. Bieten PayPal an.
> 
> Laufräder waren immer super. 15000km ohne nachzentrieren und sahen aus wie neu.
> ...



Das finde ich widersprüchlich
Inzwischen gibts einige "Direktchinesen", die sich einiges an Namen aufgebaut haben, auch nicht mehr superbillig sind, für die es aber halbwegs ernstzunehmende gute Kritiken gibt. Die bauen dann in der Regel auch eher eigenständige Sachen (soweit ein Diamantrahmen oder eine Aerofelge da Freiheitsgrade lässt ), behaupten jedenfalls nicht, daß seien irgendwelche OEM-Edelmarkenteile.

Und dann gibts die, die Dir erzählen wollen, daß Du das selbe wie woanders bekommst, nur ohne Aufkleber.....und viel billiger. Und die Aufkleber gibts optional sogar dazu  Fettes Augenzwinkern. Hey, Du bist doch nicht blöd? Knickknack....
Bei letzteren würde ich grundsätzlich keinen Gebrauchtwagen kaufen.


----------



## evo1 (13. Februar 2015)

Dann habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. 
Fakt ist das einige Hersteller bei hongfu oder dengfu kaufen und ihren Kleber auf der Felge aufbringen. Ich will hier auch keine Namen bringen. Da kostet der Satz dann 1300€ statt 500€ 

Vergleiche mal den xlc pro sl mit einem Enga.. ist das selbe bloß der eine ist halt teurer. 

Mist jetzt habe ich doch Namen genannt.


----------



## whitewater (13. Februar 2015)

Dann hast Du mich falsch verstanden.
Hongfu und Dengfu sind schöne Beispiele, da gibts durchaus Teile, die für sich stehen können. Ohne "Genau das selbe wie xxx" zu sein. Ist doch gut so.
"Das selbe" ist für mich der erste Grund sowas nicht zu kaufen. "Fakt ist" hat der Markwort eine Marke drauf. Und der ist auch von der Lügenpresse
Und jemand, der mit einer Marke wirbt, an der er keine Rechte hat (auch wenn die Werbung lautet: ist original das gleiche, nur ohne Bäpper) ist schlicht ein Betrüger. Da kann das Material so gut sein wie es will, mit solchen Leuten mache ich keine Geschäfte.
Ist für mich genauso tabu, wie Sonderangebote, die vom Laster gefallen sind.
Mei bin ich blöd.....

Es gibt doch zwei Möglichkeiten:
Der "Oem-Hersteller" bescheisst seinen Markenauftraggeber, und lässt tatsächlich identische Teile "nachlaufen".
Der "OEM-Hersteller" bescheisst Dich, nicht alles, was gleich aussieht, hat auch dieselben inneren  Werte.

Beides nicht wirklich eine Empfehlung.

Dann gibts noch Leute, die Hersteller-Standardware aus dem Katalog kaufen und selber labeln. Das sind dann aber alles keine Labels, mit denen Du irgendwas reißt.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (13. Februar 2015)

Opi13 hat was verdammt schönes aus so einem China-Rahmen gemacht; Hommage quasi:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evo1 (13. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus nur finde ich haben die Klein Logos da nichts verloren.


----------



## Rockwood (13. Februar 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Opi13 hat was verdammt schönes aus so einem China-Rahmen gemacht; Hommage quasi:


Wenn er sich den Schriftzug noch hätte verkneifen können oder einen anderen Namen benutzt hätte, wäre es richtig geil geworden.
So schaut's dann wieder aus wie "gewollt aber nicht gekonnt".


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Achtung! Polarisierende Meinung:
> Ein Roubaix nur für Roubaix. Sonst ist das nur ein teures Trekkingbike.



Immerhin hat das Trekkingrad 4mal Roubaix gewonnen.


Zur Chinadiskussion:
Habe jetzt auch lange über einen Chinaböller nachgedacht, vorallem aus Geldgründen, aber letztlich fehlt den meisten Rahmen doch das gewisse Etwas und mit etwas Geduld findet man doch in der Bucht oder bei einem Händler einen neuen Vorjahresrahmen und hat eben Support und Garantie hier.
Das ist mir am Ende doch wichtiger.


----------



## whitewater (13. Februar 2015)

evo1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus nur finde ich haben die Klein Logos da nichts verloren.


Man wünscht sich der olle Gary würde heute solche Teile bauen  
Mit den Logos ist es halt eine Hommage an eine vor 20Jahren verhökerte Marke


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein Cento 1 Superleggera. Ich liebe das Radl immer noch, deswegen bekommt es als nachträgliches Valentinstagsgeschenk vermutlich einen neuen LRS spendiert. Habt ihr mir hier ein paar Anregungen oder Empfehlungen?


----------



## hellmono (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr schick das Wilier. 

Laufräder würde ich tatsächlich auch welche ohne das Rot nehmen. Und einen schwarzen Sattel noch. Ggf. noch schwarze Lenkerendstopfen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2015)

Roval CLX 40.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Roval CLX 40.



Sieht gut aus. Mir Gefallen rein optisch die Easton EC 90 Aero 55 ziemlich gut.


----------



## Rines (15. Februar 2015)

Würd ich auch sagen.  Paar hochprofiler und en schwarzer Sattel


----------



## P4LL3R (16. Februar 2015)

Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Gebrauchten (bin leider erst ein paar Meter damit gefahren):










Ich denke als erstes Rennrad sollte es reichen ^^
Eckdaten: Trek Madone 5.9 2013
Shimano Ultegra 6770 Di2
Fulcrum Racing Zero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (16. Februar 2015)

Jetzt endlich schwarze Kettenblätter und Sattel. Der LRS ist für die kalte Jahreszeit


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (18. Februar 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Gebrauchten (bin leider erst ein paar Meter damit gefahren):



Sehr eleganter Rahmen! Wenn das die H2 Geo ist, brauchst du sicher den eindrucksvollen Fernsehturm über dem Steuerrohr nicht! 

Also los: SÄGEN! SÄGEN!


----------



## P4LL3R (18. Februar 2015)

Ich hab es erst vorgestern bekommen und ehrlich gesagt hat mich der Turm bisher nicht gestört. Ich den nächsten Tagen wird der Gabelschaft aber wahrscheinlich gekürzt. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyMike (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe fertig...


----------



## goofyfooter (18. Februar 2015)

*=*​
*



*


----------



## MightyMike (18. Februar 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> ​




Hallo! ​Welche Bremsen und welche Laufräder sind das?


----------



## goofyfooter (18. Februar 2015)

k.A. fuer mich is das voellig nebensaechlich  
& is ja auch nicht meins!
wollte den "Look alike" nur noch mal hier posten. Sorry Jungs, wir haben ja bisher nur das Thread hier!


----------



## MightyMike (18. Februar 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> k.A. fuer mich is das voellig nebensaechlich
> wollte den "Look alike" nur noch mal hier posten. Sorry Jungs!


Achso, dachte das wäre deine Karre


----------



## k.nickl (18. Februar 2015)

> Zeigt her eure Rennräder! - Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (18. Februar 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Achso, dachte das wäre deine Karre


Könnte eine KCNC CB4 sein.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ceo (18. Februar 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


hübsche handtasche


----------



## Sauschwob (20. Februar 2015)

Meins ist auch endlich fertig. Stahlrenner aus Columbus Zona mit Disc, Steckachsen, innenverlegte Züge und ISP. Alles kein Leichtbau, es muss mich mit 0,12t locker aushalten. Gemütliche Geo mit viel Reifenfreiheit, um auch mal Gepäckfahrten mit breiteren Reifen abzukönnen. Gesamtgewicht wie abgelichtet liegt bei 9,3kg.











Sauschwob


----------



## Tobstar23 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich mag ja so Meinungsspalter


----------



## Sauschwob (20. Februar 2015)

Meinungsspalter trifft es wohl ganz gut . Das Rad ist für mich einfach der beste derzeitige Kompromiss aus Rennrad, Urlaubs-Gepäck-Tourenrad, Anhängerzugmaschine und schnellem aber robustem Alltagsrad. Und der etwas längere Radstand entspricht durchaus auch meinen Fahrgewohnheiten. Es macht ja wenig Sinn, wenn das Rad immer bedeutend agiler als der massenträge Fahrer ist. Für mich haben die großen Rahmengrößen immer einen im Verhältnis kurzen Radstand. Orientiert habe ich mich mit der Geometrie in etwa am Salsa Warbird. Und ich finde Scheibenbremsen bei 150kg Systemgewicht inkl. Kinderanhänger klasse.
Sauschwob


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Februar 2015)

Wie groß bist Du denn? Das ist ja riesig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauschwob (20. Februar 2015)

Sieht nur so aus, bin 1,94m.


----------



## maze665 (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## Sauschwob (20. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiles Rad. Die Farben sehr konsequent durchgezogen. Stütze und Vorbau sind perfekt.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (22. Februar 2015)

Bei mir gehts jetzt auch bald an den Aufbau 











VG Stephan


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön !


----------



## hellmono (22. Februar 2015)

Nach den Mistwetterausfahrten der letzten Zeit heute mal recht ordentlich geputzt. Und mittelmäßig geknipst...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2015)

Tipptopp !


----------



## Thomas B. (22. Februar 2015)

Geiles Gerät, das Specialized!


----------



## 1freund (23. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein bescheidenes Radel...


----------



## wwwbiker (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo aus dem Norden, mein Beitrag zum winterlichen Basteln............... (7,5kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (23. Februar 2015)

mr.knight schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bescheidenes Radel...Anhang anzeigen 362873



DA Kurbel müsste aber noch getauscht werden


----------



## 1freund (23. Februar 2015)

noam schrieb:


> DA Kurbel müsste aber noch getauscht werden


Wieso? Da es jetzt mit Sram Red gemischt ist? Ich weiß, ist nicht perfekt aber die Sram STI/Schaltwerk war halt noch von meinem alten Rad über....und spätestens nach den Laufrädern war das budget alle


----------



## noam (23. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Shimano Kurbeln einfach grotten hässlich. Funktionieren mögen sie ja sehr gut aber optisch ein richtiger Hingucker im negativen sinne. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Fände ne Rotor oder RED deutlich schicker


----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. Februar 2015)

Sauschwob schrieb:


> Meins ist auch endlich fertig. Stahlrenner aus Columbus Zona mit Disc, Steckachsen, innenverlegte Züge und ISP. Alles kein Leichtbau, es muss mich mit 0,12t locker aushalten. Gemütliche Geo mit viel Reifenfreiheit, um auch mal Gepäckfahrten mit breiteren Reifen abzukönnen. Gesamtgewicht wie abgelichtet liegt bei 9,3kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammer!
wer hat den rahmen gebaut? tiramisu habe ich noch nie gehört.
unlackiert?

nur eins: die gabel ist so ziemlich die hässlichste, die ich je gesehen habe  - leider trotzdem geil


----------



## Sauschwob (24. Februar 2015)

@doedsmaskinen: Tiramisu hatte ich davor auch nie gehört , ist mir in einer schlaflosen Nacht eingefallen. Tiramisu heißt wörtlich übersetzt "zieh mich hoch", und man sieht es mir an dass ich Tiramisu in rauhen Mengen mag! Also fand ich einfach den Namen passend. Hersteller gibts da keinen, das Rad habe ich aus purer Lust und Freude selbst gebaut. Der Rahmen+Gabel+Vorbau sind nach dem bauen Phosphatiert und anschließend mit Ovatrol-Öl versiegelt worden. Und ja, die Gabel ist nicht die pure Schönheit. Aber irgendwie auch stimmig zum Rest. Bilder vom nackigen Rahmen gibts in meinem Album.
Sauschwob


----------



## doedsmaskinen (24. Februar 2015)

top. gut gemacht.


----------



## Stolle12 (28. Februar 2015)

Frisch für 2015


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2015)

Super !


----------



## Rockwood (28. Februar 2015)

Richtig geiles BMC, Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (1. März 2015)

"Meins" für die nächsten 7 Tage. Fuhr sich heute beim Einrollen gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## svenso (1. März 2015)

Auf Malle?


----------



## norbert l (1. März 2015)




----------



## Stolle12 (1. März 2015)

hui, das sieht aber leicht aus - schick ist es natürlich auch


----------



## norbert l (1. März 2015)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> hui, das sieht aber leicht aus - schick ist es natürlich auch


danke, freut mich das es dir gefällt


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Auf Malle?



Richtig. 

Das schwarze Gerät da oben sieht wirklich schick aus. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (1. März 2015)

Hersteller?
Lenker und Vorbau sind ein Bauteil, oder?


----------



## Stolle12 (1. März 2015)

na!To schrieb:


> Hersteller?
> Lenker und Vorbau sind ein Bauteil, oder?


rahmen und sattel auch


----------



## Rines (1. März 2015)

Ist ein Eigenbau  Top Rad Norbert!


----------



## norbert l (1. März 2015)

auf meiner Galerie sind noch mehr Fotos, wer Interesse hat, bitte!


----------



## na!To (2. März 2015)

Krasser Scheiß


----------



## selassie (2. März 2015)

hab mir die Tage ein schönes altes rennrad gekauft. astreiner Zustand.
komplette Campagnolo Ausstattung. Lenker und Vorbau CTA, Bremshebel und Gummis am Lenker Weinmann
das einzige problem, das ich derzeit habe ist die sattelstütze. die schraube darin ist zu kurz, sodass ich den sattel nicht höher stellen kann. und das gewinde im rohr ist locker. sprich ich muss das ding jedes mal auf den kopf stellen und vorsichtig das gewinde gerade rücken, damit ich dann blink die schraube durch die sattelstütze hindurch reindrehen kann..


----------



## maze665 (2. März 2015)

Meine Ansammlung von Rennern ... 

















Das spezi is mehr so das resteteilelager!


----------



## MrFaker (2. März 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2015)

Hammer !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. März 2015)

@ Maze665: Das Cannondale finde ich nahezu perfekt, das Colnago gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 
Dass Du mit der STI-Einstellung zurecht kommst, wundert mich zwar, aber Du weißt ja selbst am besten, wie es Dir passt.

Das BMC in 3784 finde ich auch gigantisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. März 2015)




----------



## MalteetlaM (3. März 2015)

Gehört das Focus dir? Wenn ja, was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## Mister P. (3. März 2015)

@chrisRM6: Sehr cooles Rad! Was ist das für ne Stütze, ne Enve?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## svennox (3. März 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Gehört das Focus dir? Wenn ja, was wiegt das Teil?


..ach schitt..SORRY falscher Thread, in diesem Fred wollte ich es posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rennrad-crosser-randonneur-ist-es-schoen-dann-hierher.725678/page-55
d.h. nein..das gehört mir nicht, aber ich könnt mir vorstellen..es mir zu zu legen! ..hier habe ich es her:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Focus-Cayo-E...d-/331478738029?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
..und jaaaa...Gewichtangabe habe ich somit gern für Dich... es wiegt 5,5kg !!!


----------



## MalteetlaM (3. März 2015)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Rad! Was ist das für ne Stütze, ne Enve?



Sieht mir nach Hylix aus.



svennox schrieb:


> ..und jaaaa...es wiegt 5,5kg !!!



Krass. Den Aufpreis sind mir 1,2kg Gewichtsersparnis aber nicht wert.


----------



## k.nickl (3. März 2015)

Eine Menge teurer Teile ergeben in Summe noch kein schönes Rad. Nur ein teures.


----------



## maze665 (3. März 2015)

grad wieder nachhause gekommen! 50km sonne tanken!


----------



## RagazziFully (3. März 2015)

Rennradfahrer treiben die Materialschlacht öfter auf die Spitze, da gibt es ja nach oben keine Grenzen. im Schnitt sind Mountainbikes deutlich "harmloser". Wenn man mal so guckt womit die Opas Sonntags über die Landstraßen rollern wird einem ganz anders. Irgendwie auch geil..


----------



## TVMBison (3. März 2015)

wenn die leute anfangen über das gewicht ihres rades nachzudenken und zu chinaplastik greifen, ist das ein sicheres zeichen nahenden oder bereits eingetretenen leistungsverlustes. sportlich die letzten zuckungen - is normal, kommt auf uns alle zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (3. März 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> wenn die leute anfangen über das gewicht ihres rades nachzudenken und zu plastik greifen, ist das ein sicheres zeichen nahenden oder bereits eigetretenen leistungsverlustes. sportlich die letzten zuckungen - is normal, kommt auf uns alle zu



Klar, daher stehen bei Rennen auch nur Leute mit Stahl- oder Alurahmen auf dem Podest... 

Selten solch ein Mist gelesen und ich fahre neben Plastik RR selbst auch sehr gerne Stahlrahmen z.B. mein Germans EOM MTB.


----------



## evo1 (3. März 2015)

Hier mal mein Arbeitstier.


----------



## roundround (3. März 2015)

bitte die Streben vom Blech kürzen, sonst wird es bei einem Sturz richtig hässlich.


----------



## evo1 (3. März 2015)

Die habe ich eben gerade angebaut und werden natürlich noch gekürzt. 
Wollte jetzt halt nur nicht mehr mit dem Drehmel ran zu der Zeit.


----------



## na!To (3. März 2015)

Falls jemand um die 180cm groß ist, und einen Rahmen(set) sucht, er kommt jetzt doch weg :/

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/555423


----------



## MrFaker (4. März 2015)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @chrisRM6: Sehr cooles Rad! Was ist das für ne Stütze, ne Enve?
> 
> Danke und Grüße



S-Works.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (4. März 2015)

@chrisRM6 
Bitte das Kettenblatt noch gegen Shimano oder Dritthersteller tauschen. Das schlägt sich total 
P.S: saubere Sitzposition!


----------



## Chris_2012 (4. März 2015)

maze665 schrieb:


> grad wieder nachhause gekommen! 50km sonne tanken!



Top!

BTW: Eine polierte Alu-Sattelklemme würde sicher sehr gut kommen.


----------



## Pace39 (4. März 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> P.S: saubere Sitzposition!



Wobei die Seatbackstütze bei der Sattelposition deplaziert aussieht.


----------



## ONE78 (5. März 2015)




----------



## MrFaker (5. März 2015)

Gleiche Einstellung, mit anderer Stütze, aber gleiches SB so 6cm.




Pace39 schrieb:


> Wobei die Seatbackstütze bei der Sattelposition deplaziert aussieht.



Wenn ich SB0 fahre, muss der Sattel komplett in die andere Richtung geschoben werden, sieht auch nicht besser aus und mir brechen dann die Platten weg. Wobei das auf dem Bild mit der C2 täuscht, weil die untere Befestigung versetzt montiert ist, in Wirklichkeit ist nach hinten etwa 0,5-0,7mm weniger Luft als nach vorne.

Du kannst ja mal mit mir gehen und dir ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Pace39 (7. März 2015)

Stimmt, beim Cannondale sieht es nicht so extrem aus, gefällt mir übrigens eh besser als das Specialized auch in schwarz.  Schaue demnächst vielleicht mal bei den MLP Hobbyfahrer vorbei, fährst du ab und an nicht auch bei denen mit?


----------



## RagazziFully (9. März 2015)




----------



## MrFaker (9. März 2015)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Stimmt, beim Cannondale sieht es nicht so extrem aus, gefällt mir übrigens eh besser als das Specialized auch in schwarz.  Schaue demnächst vielleicht mal bei den MLP Hobbyfahrer vorbei, fährst du ab und an nicht auch bei denen mit?



Ja ausserhalb der Rennsaison fahre ich ab und zu mit.
Bei dem Cdale ist leider das Tretlager auseinander gebrochen :-(


----------



## Simpel. (10. März 2015)

Sportliche 7410g bei überschaubarem Karboneinsatz (Gabel, Kurbel, Felgen, Flaschenhalter, Schalthebel)


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. März 2015)

Immer noch ein tolles Rad!!
(Obwohl durch die gängigen Anbauteile noch locker ein halbes kg fallen könnte   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (10. März 2015)

Großes Tennis!


----------



## norbert l (10. März 2015)




----------



## Pace39 (10. März 2015)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Bei dem Cdale ist leider das Tretlager auseinander gebrochen :-(



Das ist natürlich absoluter Mist, sehr schade!


----------



## knuddelbaers (10. März 2015)




----------



## svennox (11. März 2015)

norbert l schrieb:


>


Sattel ist etwas zu weit vorn montiert, aber ich denke mal du wirst diese nicht so schöne Sitzposition leider brauchen, richtig ?! 
DAS TEIL IST ABER TROTZDEM MEGA....d.h.eine Partlist inkl. Gewichtsangabe etc. wäre sehr Hilfreich !


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. März 2015)

Naja, bis auf die Schaltung, Laufräder, Sattel und Stütze ist ja eh alles Selfmade.
was soll der Nobbi da gross schreiben


----------



## norbert l (11. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> Sattel ist etwas zu weit vorn montiert, aber ich denke mal du wirst diese nicht so schöne Sitzposition leider brauchen, richtig ?!
> DAS TEIL IST ABER TROTZDEM MEGA....d.h.eine Partlist inkl. Gewichtsangabe etc. wäre sehr Hilfreich !


sorry, bin nicht so der teilelisteschreiber. was chris da oben geschrieben hat stimmt. bei mehr info, bitte mein Foto anklicken und ihr kommt in meine Galerie.


----------



## P4LL3R (11. März 2015)




----------



## edhunter69 (11. März 2015)

Spacerturm und Flaschenhalter stehen noch auf meiner Liste.
i.A. Lumia 930


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (14. März 2015)

So nun mit original Gabel





wenn es das Wetter dann mal zulässt kommen Bilder im Freien heute hat es aber mal wieder Schneeregen hier :-(


----------



## goofyfooter (16. März 2015)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Bei dem Cdale ist leider das Tretlager auseinander gebrochen :-(



Mit Fotos zeigen, Bitte!
Modell? Chinaboeller oder Aludose?
Tretlagerbruch geht mal GARNICHT.
Wieso sind hier so viele Cannondales? Hat sich das RR Fred am Ende vom Youngtimer Syndrom anstecken lassen?


----------



## ceo (18. März 2015)

mein erstes rennrad nach vielen jahren mtb. im letzten jahr recht günstig probehalber aus der bucht gefischt, für gut befunden und über'n winter mit tolleren antriebs-, bremsteilen (alles dura-ace) und anderem cockpit umgebaut. es ist jetzt mein anti-bauch/spaß/trainings-rad   so wie's da steht hat's immernoch deutlich unter 4stellig gekostet, das untypische son dynamo und die teuren supernova leuchten gab's dazu - so ist's quasi ganzjahrestauglich. sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit vielen hübschen high end rädern hier, aber für mich just right.






 

 






goofyfooter schrieb:


> Wieso sind hier so viele Cannondales?



habe keine nennenswerten vergleichswerte, aber es macht einfach spaß zu fahren


----------



## --dig-- (19. März 2015)

ein rocky mountain turbo in geschmacksrichtung dura-ace/ syncros/ mavic und ein milanetti mit shimano 105


----------



## roundround (19. März 2015)

Ja, als Dura Ace noch schön war!


----------



## Thomas_FEM (20. März 2015)

Hallo,

bevor im Mai mein neues Rad kommt, hier mal das aktuelle in der dezenten Winterversion.
Es ist nichts besonderes, dafür aber sehr solide und mit ca. 8,4 kg ganz akzeptabel.
Die wichtigsten Kenngrößen sind:

56cm Alu-Rahmen und Carbon-Gabel mit Aluschaft
Shimano 105 Komplettgruppe (2x10)
Ritchey WCS Alu-Anbauteile
Mavic Aksium LRS


 

LG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (20. März 2015)




----------



## Stolle12 (20. März 2015)

....war diese Woche auch fleissig


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2015)

Aaaah....teammachine liebe ich !


----------



## maze665 (20. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aaaah....teammachine liebe ich !



kommt von dir auch mal ein renner in nächster zeit ist was in arbeit? 
@san_andreas


----------



## bakerman (21. März 2015)




----------



## bakerman (21. März 2015)

Update für die neue Saison
Laufräder Engage Clincher
Lenker 3T
Sattel Lightness
Aktuell 6,68 kg 58 Rahmen

Vorbau Dreh ich nicht, sonst müsst Ihr mich ab 125 km vom Rad heben.


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2015)

maze665 schrieb:


> kommt von dir auch mal ein renner in nächster zeit ist was in arbeit?
> @san_andreas



Ja, soll was kommen. Bin noch am überlegen. Wird wohl was von Speci, weil da meine Konditionen mit am besten sind.


----------



## Ianus (22. März 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit vielen hübschen high end rädern hier, aber für mich just right.



Der CAAD5 war zu seinen aktuellen Zeiten einer der besten Alurahmen auf dem Markt. In meinem Keller liegt noch ein CAAD6, der auch nochmal irgendwann seinen Aufbau bekommt. 

Brauchst Du diese Sattelstellung?

Zum Thema.....


----------



## TheDeep (23. März 2015)

Leider warte ich noch auf die Bremsen (Tektro R539) und die Sattelstütze (Deda Elementi RS01) - wenn ich das erste mal richtig drauf sitzen kann und Lenker und STIs richtig einstellen kann wird danach das Lenkerband gewickelt und ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## svennox (25. März 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (25. März 2015)

Ich lese schon immer ein wenig hier mit und wollte nun endlich auch mal mein Rädchen zeigen:











Ein Scott Foil 10. Wiegt ca 6,6kg - Rahmengröße M


----------



## k.nickl (28. März 2015)

Aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Bald geht die Rennsaison wieder los!


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2015)

Räder sind mir zu schlank, sonst top !


----------



## vice-president (28. März 2015)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Bald geht die Rennsaison wieder los!


Chice Lackierung !


----------



## Ianus (28. März 2015)

Ich finds sie gelungen.


----------



## norman68 (28. März 2015)

So hier dann mal mein zwei RRs und meine CX


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (28. März 2015)

ahoiahoi!

hab heute meine neue baustelle abgeholt. genaue modellbezeichnung ist mir nicht bekannt. ist ein columbus slx rohrsatz, lt. erstbesitzer aus mitte 80er. wird erstmal komplett zerlegt, anbauteile geputzt, gefettet und eingemottet. der rahmen kriegt ne politur und neue anbauteile. ich bin komplett verliebt in das schlanke geröhr und die GEILE FARBE!



 

lg, hamsti


----------



## moe 11 (29. März 2015)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372042
> 
> Leider warte ich noch auf die Bremsen (Tektro R539) und die Sattelstütze (Deda Elementi RS01) - wenn ich das erste mal richtig drauf sitzen kann und Lenker und STIs richtig einstellen kann wird danach das Lenkerband gewickelt und ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf die erste Ausfahrt



STI´s in eine Grundstellung zu bekommen ist eigentlich recht simpel, einfach eine Wasserwaage am Unterlenker anlegen und dann sollte die verlängerte Unterseite genau das Untere Ende de Bremshebel bilden. Viele stellen die Hebel noch etwas Höher ist dann angenehmer für die Handgelenke und beugt einschlafenden Händen vor.


----------



## MTBclassicfan (29. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Das ist mein erster Beitrag bei den Rennräder, denn eigentlich bin ich eher der MTB Fahrer und Sammler.
Da aber meine Kumpels mehr und mehr zum Rennrad neigen habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch eines gekauft.

Jetzt zu meiner Geschichte, gestern wollte ich an einer Fahrradbörse 3 Bikes verkaufen, ich also mit meinem Sohn um 08:00 Uhr dort hin und die Fahrräder abgeben, es standen schon einige dort die zu verkaufen waren. Wir mit "geschultem" Blick durch die mehr oder weniger schönen Fahrräder hindurch.
Das Colnago ist mir schon von weitem aufgefallen, ich weis aber, in welcher Preiskategorie diese Traumbikes normaler weise gehandelt werden und das ist definitiv nicht in meinem Budget.



Ich mit meinem Kleine also zu den Rennräder und er hat schon gemeint, wow das ist cool, ich, ja das ist wirklich sehr schön
Leider konnte man den Preis nicht auf Anhieb sehen und ich schlendere so um das Rad, da hängt so ein Zettel dran, den drehe ich um und darauf steht der Verkaufspreis.
120.-
Tja und jetzt steht es neben meinen Mountainbikes in meiner Garage


 

 

 

 

 



Der Osterhase war bei mir eine Woche zu früh
Liebe Grüsse Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (29. März 2015)




----------



## Bener (29. März 2015)

120?!


----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2015)

Was für ein Glück !


----------



## k.nickl (29. März 2015)

120€?! Fehlt da keine Null? :O


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2015)

Glückwunsch. Das ist doch mal ein wunderbarer Fund - und dann noch so ein Schnäppchen .


----------



## RagazziFully (29. März 2015)

Wer verkauft so ein Rad für 120€??? Is ja unglaublich.. Ich gebe dir 200 und du hast 80€ Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBclassicfan (29. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Besten Dank für eure netten Kommentare
Mir ist es genau gleich ergangen als ich den Preis sah, ich habe auch nach der zusätzlichen null gesucht.

Da ich ja eigentlich verkaufen wollte und nicht kaufen, habe ich meinem kleine (9 Jahre) gesagt. Ich hole schnell Geld du haltest das Fahrrad solange fest er musste tatsächlich 2 Personen sagen das es bereits gekauft wird.
Als wir dann nachhause kamen und meine Frau ein weiteres Rad sah ging es los ich habe ihr dann versprochen das ich mein Kuota dafür verkaufe. So habe ich "nur" noch das Klein Aeolus und eben jetzt das Colnago als Rennrad.




Ach ja, es waren keine Euros sondern Schweizerfranken
Liebe Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Timmy35 (30. März 2015)

Hast Du mal gecheckt, ob das Colnago evtl. als gestohlen gemeldet ist? Bei den Preis kommt mir das verdächtig vor.


----------



## knubbelchen (30. März 2015)

auch endlich fertig geworden,aber noch nicht final,wenn das nötige kleingeld vorhanden ist werden noch div.teile getauscht.


----------



## Schrommski (30. März 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal gecheckt, ob das Colnago evtl. als gestohlen gemeldet ist? Bei den Preis kommt mir das verdächtig vor.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon... Wurde ich an seiner Stelle definitiv nochmal versuchen abzuklären.


----------



## norbert l (30. März 2015)




----------



## MTBclassicfan (30. März 2015)

Hallo Timmy und Syncros

Der Gedanken ist mir auch gekommen, da ich mit der Kaufquittung aber auch den Namen und die Adresse des Verkäufers bekommen habe, habe ich diesen natürlich kontaktiert.
Ein netter Herr ende 50 ig. der sich sehr gefreut hat das er für sein Rad einen Käufer gefunden hat.
Auf die Frage ober er nicht etwas wenig für das Fahrrad bekommen habe, meinte er. "ach das ist doch schon 5 oder 6 Jahre alt und er hätte noch 4 Rennräder er müsse sich vom dem alten Plunder endlich trennen...."
Da hat er doch wirklich recht
Liebe Grüsse Thomas


----------



## moxrox (30. März 2015)

120€ nur für das Colnago, schaut sogar aus als wäre es aus Carbon und kein Stahlrahmen,  mit einer Campagnolo Record Ausstattung und sogar 10-fach  ? Ist das ein Colnago c40 Rahmen aus den 90igern  ?

Das ist ja geschenkt für solch ein klasse Rad....viel Spass damit.


Ja, scheint ein Colnago C40 Art Dekor zu sein
http://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk/colnago-c40-carbon-frameset


----------



## Timmy35 (30. März 2015)

Dann war das echt der Superschnapper. Glückwunsch!


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2015)

Der hat auf sein Nummernkonto geschaut, genüsslich gelächelt und hat sich gedacht, dass er mit seinem alten Renner auch mal jemand eine Freude machen kann.


----------



## MTBclassicfan (31. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Das war wohl genau so wie San Andreas das geschrieben hat... Der hatte die Kohle wohl wirklich nicht nötig.

@moxrox du hast das genau richtig gesehen. Es ist ein C40 Carbonrahmen. Ich finde auch die Campi Schaltung sehr cool, und obwohl das Kuota Kharma wohl neuer ist als das Colnago, verkaufe ich lieber das.

Irgendwie hat es mehr Klasse und wird wohl auch eher den Preis halten wie ein Kuota.

Jetzt muss es nur aufhören zu stürmen und dann wird es das erste mal bewegt.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (31. März 2015)

Mein Klassiker für den täglichen Gebrauch:



Statt einer _Stadtschlampe _reite ich mit einer noblen Lady.


----------



## Chris_1975 (1. April 2015)

Nach einer längeren Zeit des stillen Mitlesens, möchte ich hier auch mal mein Radel präsentieren:


----------



## Supernobbe (1. April 2015)

Servus,

als kleiner Giant Fan freu ich mich für Dich, gefällt mir sehr gut. Und auch gleich eine Frage. Wie schwer ist der Fulcrum LRS und bis wieviel Gewichtsbelastung sind die frei gegeben? Ich habe die Mavic Ksyrium Elite S und hatte am Hinterrad lauter kleine Risse neben den Speichenlöcher, wurde aber kostenlos gewechselt. 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Chris_1975 (1. April 2015)

Laut Fulcrum HP 1725g. Selber gewogen habe ich sie aber nicht. Zulässiges Höchstgewicht für den Fahrer sind 109 kg.


----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

@MTBclassicfan ..GLÜCKWUNSCH auch von mir zu deinem "SCHNAPPER"...!

Im Grunde ist ja auch schon alles gesagt,
wie z.B. das das carbonCOLNAGO ja mindestens 1200,-€ Wert ist, wenn nich sogar noch mehr,
WAHNSINN....das du wirklich NUR 120,-€ bezahlt hast....VERRRÜCKT !!!!!!! 

und auch die Info...das deine Frau nicht erfreut war,
da du ja eigentl. ein Radl verkaufen wolltest, stattdessen bringst du noch ein weiteres nach Hause..
...ist...echt köstlich...zu lesen........deine Story 

...UND wenn es jetzt wirklich keine gestohlene Ware ist...wünsche auch ich Dir... viel Spaß damit!!! 

Ps. ..Hauptsache ....das ALLES... ist kein Aprilscherz


----------



## jimmykane (3. April 2015)

Zeitfahrsetup. Nachher wird endlich mal Gas gegeben . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## na!To (3. April 2015)

Das gefällt mir optisch überhaupt nicht. Allgemein zu viel weiße Schrift, und vorallem zu oft "Canyon".
Aber es fährt sich hoffentlich gut.


----------



## evo1 (3. April 2015)

Meins im Trainingssetup


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2015)

Absolut geil, das BMC !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. April 2015)




----------



## P4LL3R (3. April 2015)

Das BMC erinnert mich irgendwie an Thors Hammer. Geiler Rahmen und auch sonst passt alles gut zusammen. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalteetlaM (3. April 2015)

Mein schon länger so aufgebautes Provisorium. Flaschenhalter und vielleicht auch das Lenkerband sollen getauscht werden.


----------



## cube911 (4. April 2015)

...mal was anderes das merida... seeeehr schick


----------



## jimmykane (4. April 2015)

Meins fährt sich super, nach Optik hätte ich das ganz ehrlich auch nicht ausgesucht, was Farbe und Schriftzüge angeht. Ist das Pro-Bike von Alexander Kuschinski mit Dura-Ace Di2, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen ;-).

Gute Fahrt und schönes Wetter über Ostern wünsche ich allen.


----------



## MalteetlaM (4. April 2015)

Der Merida Rahmen ist auch für DI2 vorgesehen. Ich habe mich allerdings bewusst gegen DI2 und Dura Ace entschieden. Nachdem ich die DI2 getestet habe hat sie mich nicht besonders begeistert. Viel mehr hat mich die Ultegra mit ihrem Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis und der genialen Performance begeistert. Da ich eh ausreichend Räder habe, wurde es ein "Budget"-Aufbau, der bei Sub 7kg gelandet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chomolungma (4. April 2015)

Tarmac S Works - RH 52


----------



## norbert l (4. April 2015)

evo1 schrieb:


> Meins im Trainingssetup
> Anhang anzeigen 374890Anhang anzeigen 374891Anhang anzeigen 374892


ich mach es nicht gern zu Kritisieren wo Herzblut von dem Eigner dranhängt. doch diese Rahmen gefallen mir nicht. diese klobigen Thermoplastmuffen, einfach billig. sorry, ist halt mein Geschmack .


----------



## P4LL3R (4. April 2015)

Und ich finde, genau diese Muffen machen den Rahmen zu etwas besonderem, aber wie du sagst, es hat halt jeder einen anderen Geschmack. Und es ist ja nicht einmal der einzige Rahmen mit Muffen, die die Carbonrohre zusammenhalten, beim Colnago C60 ist es auch so. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## norbert l (4. April 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Und ich finde, genau diese Muffen machen den Rahmen zu etwas besonderem, aber wie du sagst, es hat halt jeder einen anderen Geschmack. Und es ist ja nicht einmal der einzige Rahmen mit Muffen, die die Carbonrohre zusammenhalten, beim Colnago C60 ist es auch so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


ich finde gemuffte rahmen ja nicht schlecht, doch beim BMC sind sie aus Thermoplast (deshalb auch so voluminös) und das find ich von der verklebung bedenklich. sicher, wenn ich en neues auto kauf ist das komplette interioer aus Plastik und keiner moniert es.


----------



## norbert l (4. April 2015)

irgendwann kommt en kompletter rahmen ausem extruder und keiner nimmt anstoss daran, laminierte rahmen sind halt sehr zeitaufwendig und nur aus china erschwinglich


----------



## hellmono (6. April 2015)

Frage mich manchmal echt, wieso ich das Rad überhaupt putze. Außer zu meditativen Zwecken...


----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2015)

Bleibt ein geiler Hobel !


----------



## RagazziFully (6. April 2015)

Was für Räder sind das an dem schwarzen Tarmac? Die originalen Specialized-Dinger ohne Aufkleber? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## hellmono (7. April 2015)

Danke Jungs. Fährt sich auch nach wie vor gut. 

Die Räder sind Tune Mig/Mag mit CX Ray und Tune Felgen. Denke aber in letzter Zeit über China Carbonfelgen nach, mal sehen...


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2015)

Dann meld' dich mal, wenn es soweit ist.
Da musst du vielleicht nicht in China kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. April 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Danke Jungs. Fährt sich auch nach wie vor gut.
> 
> Die Räder sind Tune Mig/Mag mit CX Ray und Tune Felgen. Denke aber in letzter Zeit über China Carbonfelgen nach, mal sehen...


Klasse Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut. Dieser Gedanke mit dem Carbon LRS geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf, auch wenn es für kurze Zeit verschoben wurde, da ich in den letzten 4 Wochen 2 MTBs gekauft habe.


----------



## Da Burli (16. April 2015)

Mein CAAD10 für 2015



(der Spacerturm kommt noch weg, wenn ich weiß wie tief ich die Front haben mag/kann. und die fehlende Kettenblattschraube kommt natürlich auch wieder dran)


----------



## RagazziFully (16. April 2015)

Wirklich schön.. wenn der Lauchkörper ausreichend trainiert ist, und ich endlich die Rentner merkbar versägen kann, dann darf ich auch Alu/Carbon-Clincher fahren. So rein wegen der Optik.


----------



## evo1 (16. April 2015)

Hier nochmal mit den Zipp 202


----------



## svenso (16. April 2015)

Ui, welche RH ist das denn? Sieht irgendwie nach 26" MTB aus  Finde ich aber schon sehr stimming alles!


----------



## cube911 (16. April 2015)

das caad 10 sieht top aus. sieht man mal, dass alu noch lange nicht zum alten eisen gehört. und qualitativ top...


----------



## Da Burli (16. April 2015)

Danke! Ich bin auch absolut zufrieden mit dem Radl...macht alles mit, von 300km Langstrecke bis zu Triathlon!


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2015)

Caad und BMC sind top !


----------



## evo1 (16. April 2015)

Danke Rahmenhöhe ist 60 bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Nur beim Vorbau bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (16. April 2015)

Noch ein BMC:





Bin aber noch in der Testphase was Spacer / Vorbau etc. angeht.


----------



## P4LL3R (17. April 2015)

Fährst du ohne Pedale? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teguerite (17. April 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Fährst du ohne Pedale?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk




Klar. So kann ich das Gewicht weiter optimieren! 


Nein, das Bild entstand vor der ersten Fahrt.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2015)

Eine BMC muss irgendwann her !

Jetzt muss dann erstmal der hier aufgebaut werden. Wird aber noch dauern.


----------



## ral-2004 (19. April 2015)

Hallo!

Wollte nur mal kurz mein Stickerbomb - Villiger Bachata zeigen. Ist nix tolles und auch nicht toll ausgestattet aber für mal schnell in Konsum reichts...

Bin normalerweise mit dem MTB unterwegs. Musste aber gestern wegen nem Platten am Cube nach einem Km umkehren und bin dann kurzerhand aufs Rennrad umgestiegen. War gar nicht schlecht, mache ich vielleicht jetzt öfters.


----------



## krawa (23. April 2015)

Ich habe mich nach einigen MTB's mal an ein Rennrad-Aufbau getraut. Verbesserungsvorschläge sind herzlich Willkommen.
Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (23. April 2015)

Lenker und Sattel gefallen mir nicht bzw. passt der Sattel nicht zu einem Renner (m.M.n.)


----------



## krawa (23. April 2015)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Lenker und Sattel gefallen mir nicht bzw. passt der Sattel nicht zu einem Renner (m.M.n.)


Der Lenker soll tatsächlich noch bei Zeiten getauscht werden. Ich wollte nur erst einmal schauen, in welche Richtung es vom Sitzen her geht. Hmmmm,  der Sattel ist vielleicht nicht der Perfekte für das Rad aber er ist perfekt für mein Hinterteil.
Einen Kompromiss muss ich eingehen.


----------



## Tom33 (23. April 2015)

ja, da gebe ich Dir recht - wenn man nicht gescheit sitzen kann, dann macht das Radeln einfach keinen Spaß. Bin da auch leidgeprüft, komischerweise passte mir ein Anfangs als Unfahrbar eingestufter SLR inzwischen ganz gut. Ich weiß nicht wie lange Du schon RR fährst, aber es gibt bestimmt stimmigere und dennoch passende Alternativen


----------



## DaBot (24. April 2015)

Ist das gleiche bei den Vorbauten ;-) Ich muss mich damit abfinden, dass es bei mir doof aussieht, aber hauptsache ich kann drauf fahren. Da steht er dann halt mal vorne hoch


----------



## hellmono (26. April 2015)

Kleines Farbupdate für den Frühling.


----------



## Ianus (26. April 2015)

Genial. Welche Marke ist das?


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2015)

Sehr schön !

@hellmono : wie bist du mit der Red zufrieden ?


----------



## jimmykane (26. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Welches Lenkerband ist das?


----------



## k.nickl (26. April 2015)

Entschuldige @hellmono , aber auch ich muss wissen welches Lenkerband verwickelt wurde!


----------



## svenso (26. April 2015)

Müsste ein Cinelli Caleido sein - passt zum aktuellen Cinelli Vigorelli, richtig geile Farbkombi das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (26. April 2015)

Korrekt, ist Cinellie Caleido. 

@san_andreas Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Fährt sich schön knackig und agil, kommt mit meinem Gewicht gut zurecht, auch in der Abfahrt schön sicher. Jetzt nach knapp 7tkm knarzt es etwas. Dürfte das Tretlager oder die Nabe am HR sein. Muss demnächst mal das Rad zum Service geben.


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2015)

Und die Sram Red ? Funzt ?

Bin am überlegen, ob man einen Italiener ohne Campa aufbauen kann ?!


----------



## Stolem (26. April 2015)

Nein

Aber mal ehrlich.
Die Schaltung die einem am meisten taugt. Ich fahre schon immer campa und liebe die Daumenhebel. Mein Bruder hat grade auf Force und Red umgebaut und ist davon sehr angetan.
Einfach die, die einem ergonomisch zusagt...


----------



## hellmono (26. April 2015)

Seh ich genau so. Prinzipiell immer Campa am Italo-Renner. Aber wenns Spaß machen soll, die Schaltung die passt. 

Ich mag zB SRAM deutlich lieber als Shimano. Campa bin ich dagegen zuletzt vor ca 20 Jahren gefahren.


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2015)

Am MTB auch nur Sram.

Aber ich glaube, Record muss sein.


----------



## svenso (27. April 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Ne Ultegra macht ihren Dienst so zuverlässig, da brauche ich bestimmt keine Dura Ace. Bei SRAM und Campa ist es doch ähnlich. Ab einer gewissen Gruppe spielt nur noch das Gewicht eine Rolle, die Performance bleibt gleich. Ultegra, Rival, Athena. Mehr braucht der Hobbyfahrer nun wirklich nicht. Den Aufpreis würde ich lieber in nen schönen LRS oder nen Wattmesser investieren.


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Da hast du sicher auch recht. Mal schauen, was der Geldbeutel sagt. Die Chorus ist ja auch sehr interessant.


----------



## svenso (27. April 2015)

Also ich spreche hier nur aus Erfahrung von meinen Gruppenausfahrten. Es gibt da zu Hauf Leute die nur das beste Material fahren und da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Ich kenne DA und REDs die so dermaßen schlecht eingestellt sind da fährt jede 105er oder Apex besser wenn sie gut eingestellt und gepflegt ist. Zudem fahren die meisten Profis im Training auch "schlechteres" Material weil sie einfach nicht die Topräder für ihre Ausfahrten gestellt bekommen. Sobald ein Fotoshooting angesagt ist gibts natürlich wieder die Top-Technik ausm Keller 

Viele können dann auch die teure Technik nicht unterhalten, sprich Kette oder Kassette wird nicht gewechselt oder eben gegen billigere Alternativen getauscht. Das trifft natürlich nur auf Vielfahrer zu, aber ich tausche meine Kette in der Regel bei 2500 und bei 4000-5000 gibts nen komplett Checkup mit Zügen, Kette, Innenlager etc (was eben so zu tauschen ist). Und das auch wenn es vielleicht noch nicht so von nöten wäre. Da kommt dann bei mir in einem Jahr mit allem drum und dran so 200-300€ zusammen. Vergleich mal die Preise von den Verschleißteilen, da wirst du hinten über fallen wenn man sieht das die teilweise das 3fache kosten sollen...


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Naja, einstellen kann ich meine Teile, also würde man da schon den Performancevorteil einer besseren Gruppe spüren.
Preise kriege ich auch recht gute, also mal sehen, was es wird.
Einen schönen Rahmen muß man ja auch schön ausstatten. Das ist sicher auch der Unterschied zum Profi, der "nur" was braucht, was top funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (27. April 2015)

Ich glaube kaum das irgendwer den Unterschied zwischen einer Ultegra und Dura Ace (oder vergleichbares) in Sachen Performance merkt. Am Ende sind es nur die Materialien die es leichter machen, aber Unterschied bei der Schaltung wohl kaum...


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Stimmt alles, aber das Herz spielt ja auch eine Rolle....
Die Ultegra ist eine top Gruppe, hatte ich auch schon...leider völlig ohne Ausstrahlung.


----------



## Timmy35 (27. April 2015)

Das Rad wäre mir jetzt zu bunt. Bist du ein Hippie?


----------



## tomtom1986 (27. April 2015)

Find auch das die Dura Ace ein schöneres Finishing hat als Ultegra. Performancetechnisch wird man da ab 105er nix mehr merken. Aber wie schon erwähnt das ist ein Hobby und wer lust an schönen Rädern hat wird sicher eher zu ner DA greifen als zu ner 105er. Das Herz und Auge fährt ja mit.


----------



## k.nickl (27. April 2015)

Ergonomie, Schaltverhalten und Haltbarkeit finde ich bei Campa, selbst bei der günstigen Gruppe (Veloce Ultrashift/Centaur-Mix), großartig.
Shimano (105er/Ultegra/DuraAce an anderen Rädern verbaut) ist das sorglos Paket und SRAM ist ... SRAM halt.

@san_andreas mit einer Chorus Gruppe (also ab UltraShift) wirst du glücklich. Record/SR erhöhen nur mehr deine Street Credits.


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Sind die 11-fach Campa Gruppen schon untereinander mischbar, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (27. April 2015)

ja, aber nicht die aktuellen mit den vor 2015er Gruppen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Danke !


----------



## maze665 (27. April 2015)

neuer, 3t vorbau! 

besseres foto mal bei zeiten.


----------



## DaBot (27. April 2015)

Wieviel Grad hat der? Nur zum Vergleichen...


----------



## Rennkram (27. April 2015)

Mein "Rennrad" für den Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## numinisflo (27. April 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das irgendwer den Unterschied zwischen einer Ultegra und Dura Ace (oder vergleichbares) in Sachen Performance merkt. Am Ende sind es nur die Materialien die es leichter machen, aber Unterschied bei der Schaltung wohl kaum...



Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich meine Super Record nicht von einer Chorus unterscheiden könnte! Ist mir ja auch völlig egal. Zudem ist es mir auch egal, ob ein Profi, Halbprofi oder ein Meilensammler im Training downsizing betreibt. Für mich sind zwei Dinge relevant bei der Wahl der Gruppe:

- Performance und das "Zurechtkommen" mit dem Material
- mein Herz 

Hier habe ich schon als kleiner Kerl von den Top Gruppen der Hersteller, vor allem Campa geträumt. Nun kann ichs zahlen, das Herz überwiegt und die Vernunftfaktoren außen vor. Und das ist gut so.

Ob ich jetzt ein Opfer der Radindustrie bin ist mir völlig latte. Ich bin einfach ein relativ untalentierter und langsamer Hobbypilot, der seinen Sport aber mit Herzblut betreibt.



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das Rad wäre mir jetzt zu bunt. Bist du ein Hippie?







maze665 schrieb:


> neuer, 3t vorbau!
> 
> besseres foto mal bei zeiten.



So geil dein Caad. Die Aussicht ist auch klasse. Da ich gerade mit meinem Renner im Urlaub in Österreich bin kann ich endlich mal wieder mit Aussicht radeln.


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

@maze665 : Wie bist du mit den Mavics zufrieden ?


----------



## hellmono (27. April 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das Rad wäre mir jetzt zu bunt. Bist du ein Hippie?



Mit Batik Trikot und allem pipapo.


----------



## Icono (27. April 2015)

Für lange Touren fehlt leider die Zeit, aber 3x die Woche kurze, knackige Ausfahrten. An die Position darf man sich trotzdem noch gewöhnen.


----------



## maze665 (28. April 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Wieviel Grad hat der? Nur zum Vergleichen...



der vorbau hat 6° ... der alte hatte 0°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (28. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @maze665 : Wie bist du mit den Mavics zufrieden ?



sind mavic cosmic carbon mit aluflanken. habe mir mal eingebildet ich bräuchte unbedigt so carbonlaufräder wo auch die flanken aus carbon sind ... grosser fehler! zuerst haben die dinger gequietscht mit den carbonbremsbelägen und noch schlimmer war leider das sie sich im wiegetritt aufwärts in alle seiten gebogen haben! hat sich zumindest so angefühlt und seitdem habe ich kein gutes gefühl mehr bei den leichten dingern!

bin dann eine weile mit den ksyrium gefahren, keinerlei probleme. und dann bin ich günstig an ein vorderes cosmic laufrad gekommen und hab dann länger nach dem selben für hinten gesucht ... und dann endlich eines gefunden! der satz hat mich dann im endeffekt nichtmal 300 eier gekostet!

und mit denen bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden! machen einen vernünftigen, satbilen eindruck im wiegetritt und klingen so schön! 
also ich bin zufriden!

was ich noch erwähnen möchte ist das ich circa 100kg auf die waage bringe und es sicher deshalb auch mit dem ein oder anderen carbonlaufrad probleme gab!


----------



## _Allez_ (28. April 2015)

_Allez_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 285192
> 2013er Allez Comp Apex (US-Import), 52er RH
> FSA Gossamer BB30 (52/36), Apex 2x10 (12-28)
> alles unverändert "von der Stange"



Es hat sich einiges getan:



 
Neu dran sind:
Force-Kurbel 53/39
Specialized Romin Evo Comp (statt Riva)
Veltec Overbeck 2zig FCT Laufräder mit Bitex Naben (A713SB und RAR13) und Tufo S33 Pro


----------



## k.nickl (28. April 2015)

Schicker LRS! Ein leichter Niederprofil schlägt die Proll-Aeros um Längen


----------



## _Allez_ (28. April 2015)

Ich bin auch überglücklich damit. Ich bin eher zufällig und sehr günstig dran gekommen, war eher auf der Suche nach Tune TSR 27. Und leicht ist er in der Tat, 1155g (kann ich mit 60Kg aber auch gut fahren).


----------



## svenso (28. April 2015)

Wasn das für einer?


----------



## _Allez_ (28. April 2015)

_Allez_ schrieb:


> Veltec Overbeck 2zig FCT Laufräder mit Bitex Naben (A713SB und RAR13) und Tufo S33 Pro


----------



## numinisflo (29. April 2015)

War heute bei wunderbarem Wetter im Hausruckwald fahren. Ein Traum. Leider keine schönen Bilder gemacht, nur diese hier:


----------



## _Allez_ (29. April 2015)

Rot und weiß an Sattel und Felgen passt finde ich nicht so, aber der Rahmen mit ISP ist schon sehr geil!


----------



## Ianus (29. April 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach ein relativ untalentierter und langsamer Hobbypilot, der seinen Sport aber mit Herzblut betreibt.



Signaturwürdig! Besser kann man es nicht sagen.

Das o.g. CAAD 10 kommt mir im Hinblick auf Stützenauszug und Vorbausteigung als zu klein gewählt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2015)

_Allez_ schrieb:


> Rot und weiß an Sattel und Felgen passt finde ich nicht so, aber der Rahmen mit ISP ist schon sehr geil!



Stimmt, gefällt mir auch nicht so gut. Der Sattel hat nun ein paar Testfahrten hinter sich, wird aber wieder getauscht. Taugt mir nicht hundertprozentig.

LRS ist auch noch vakant. Da sitzt mir eben auch noch der Teufel im Nacken...




Ianus schrieb:


> Signaturwürdig! Besser kann man es nicht sagen.
> 
> Das o.g. CAAD 10 kommt mir im Hinblick auf Stützenauszug und Vorbausteigung als zu klein gewählt vor.


----------



## swift daddy (1. Mai 2015)

Mein Bergfloh oberhalb von Lac Blanc ... irgendwann schwebt mir dafür auch mal noch n steiferer Carbon-LRS vor, Felgenhöhe wohl 35 mm, max. 44 mm. Muss dann mal testen, was der beste Kompromiss ist für Flachland um Strasbourg und bergigere Ausfahrten in den Vogesen ... aber bis dahin dauert's noch


----------



## LCH (2. Mai 2015)

Neue Saison, neuer Anstrich 

Vorher:







Nachher:


----------



## Ianus (2. Mai 2015)

Schwarz halt.... wie zig andere auch. Da hat mir das alte graue Finish besser gefallen.


----------



## numinisflo (2. Mai 2015)

Genau das Gegenteil ist mMn der Fall!

Sieht super aus in schwarz. Irgendwie "wertiger".

Schönes Giant.


----------



## ceo (2. Mai 2015)

LCH schrieb:


> Neue Saison, neuer Anstrich


war vorher schöner und auch optisch leichter, aber naja Geschmacksache. dafür isses jetzt passender zur gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (3. Mai 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil ist mMn der Fall!
> 
> Sieht super aus in schwarz. Irgendwie "wertiger".
> 
> Schönes Giant.



Meine Worte!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2015)

Ein Anfang ist gemacht....


----------



## Rines (5. Mai 2015)

Gute Wahl


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2015)

Wird Ärger geben....


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2015)

Uiuiui...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2015)

Werd's wohl mit Ultegra kombinieren. Eine DA Kurbel muss aber sein.


----------



## Rines (7. Mai 2015)

Endlich fertig! .... oooooooder.... naja fertig ist man nie


----------



## _Allez_ (7. Mai 2015)

Gefällt mir trotz der 'lauten' Hochprofiler richtig gut.


----------



## Jan35i (7. Mai 2015)

Hier mein Trainingsgerät: Radon R1 4.0 2014
Grundsolide und vollkommen ausreichend fürs Training, Touren und Jedermannrennen unter 200km.
8,9kg mit Navi-,Tacho- und Luftpumpenhalter bei Rahmengröße 60 (XL)
Und ich finde es sogar ziemlich schick. Für 999€ und nach ca. 3000km gibts da nichts zu beanstanden .


----------



## cube911 (7. Mai 2015)

für den preis sehr schick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (8. Mai 2015)

nicht nur für den preis....


----------



## P4LL3R (8. Mai 2015)

Seit langem wieder einmal mein Trek.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Mai 2015)

hi leute! 

auf seite 155 hab ich mein old-school bianchi aus mitte der 80er schon mal gezeigt. jetzt bin ich fertig mit der restaurierung des absolut tollen SLX-geröhrs. hab mich entgegen meines ursprünglichen planes, lauter moderne, neue anbauteile dranzubasteln dann doch umentschieden und das rad mit den originalteilen wieder aufgebaut. so ganz klassiker stimmt ja nicht (wegen brooks sattel und lenkerband auf dem trainingsbügel) aber das hat mir schon im kopf richtig gut gefallen. ist eine richtig schöne citybitch geworden wie ich finde









 
 

lg aus der steiermark, hamsti


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (12. Mai 2015)

zum retro hab ich noch was zum fahren auch, allerdings erst seit gestern:


----------



## Jan35i (13. Mai 2015)

Jap, die Geräte sind einfach ultra sexy


----------



## B..G.M.... (13. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich hier manche Räder so sehe frage ich mich ob ich mit 185cm hier zu den Zwergen zähle, 60-er Rahmen mit gefühlt verlängerter Sattelstütze!


----------



## NickelEX (13. Mai 2015)

Hier mal mein Univega Strato Pro..





Gruss Nickel..


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (13. Mai 2015)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier manche Räder so sehe frage ich mich ob ich mit 185cm hier zu den Zwergen zähle, 60-er Rahmen mit gefühlt verlängerter Sattelstütze!



ich bin 1,94 m. das stahlbianchi ist ein 63er und doch muss die sattelstütze noch so weit raus, das zeigt eher, daß viele früher ihr bike zu groß gekauft haben. das infinito mit 59 ist an der unteren grenze aber ich fühl mich wohl drauf. durch das sloping design sehen heute wohl alle renner ein wenig zu klein aus, ist optisch eben modern mit kleinem rahmendreieck.

lg, hamsti


----------



## mape1983 (13. Mai 2015)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier manche Räder so sehe frage ich mich ob ich mit 185cm hier zu den Zwergen zähle, 60-er Rahmen mit gefühlt verlängerter Sattelstütze!


Dann bin ich mit meinen 1,65m mal ganz ruhig 
Ich bin stolz drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ointje (14. Mai 2015)

Sieht toll aus, ist “Stickerbomb“ eine Folie?... wie hast Du das gemacht? Grüsse
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## B..G.M.... (14. Mai 2015)

mape, dein Körpermaß ist sicher idaler als mein's.
Im Flachen geht das noch, nur wenn ich mal in die Ferne fahre wo es Berge gibt habe ich mit meinen gut 85Kg zu keulen, ist auch sehr ungwohnt Steigungen zu fahren, die länger als ICE-Brückenberge sind.


----------



## FirstR (15. Mai 2015)

2010er GT Avalanche in XL - mit "leichten" Modifikationen und  schon einigen Lackschichten


----------



## Ointje (15. Mai 2015)

Puh, fährst wohl nur uphill, brauchst da überhaupt Bremsen? ;-) Grüsse ..... black is beautiful






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Mai 2015)

Hier mal mein altes chinarello! Leider durch eine Unachtsamkeit zerstört! Das cannondale ist mein Alltags radel! Argon 18 schon verkauft!
Giant tcr 2.0 Alliance ist im Aufbau! Wenn die Laufräder kommen gibt's davon auch noch Bilder!

Martin


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Mai 2015)

Falsches Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Mai 2015)

Sorry das die Bilder doppelt sind! Keine Ahnung warum!


----------



## Rockwood (16. Mai 2015)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Falsches Bild!Anhang anzeigen 386883Anhang anzeigen 386883


Womit fütterst Du das Dogma denn? 
Katzengras oder Rucola?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Mai 2015)

Hasengrass! Terrasse halt auf der Frauchens Hasen rummachen! 
Aber Dogma ist eh Geschichte! Leider! Mal sehen ob ich mir noch eins kaufe!

Martin


----------



## maze665 (16. Mai 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Seit langem wieder einmal mein Trek.



schönes radl ... aber wieso hängt da ein topf vom sattel runter?


----------



## P4LL3R (16. Mai 2015)

maze665 schrieb:


> schönes radl ... aber wieso hängt da ein topf vom sattel runter?


Das ist das Ausgleichsgewicht, um auf das UCI-Limit von mindestens 6.8kg zu kommen 
(Es könnte aber auch so ein Insektentopf sein, der auf dem Baum dahinter hängt)


----------



## maze665 (18. Mai 2015)

von der heutigen runde


----------



## canno-range (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## evo1 (19. Mai 2015)

Geiles Rad aber ungünstig fotografiert, man kann nur wenig von erkennen.
Du brauchst mehr Lichtquellen.


----------



## canno-range (19. Mai 2015)

Stimmt. Bei Interesse mache ich mal bessere Fotos.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Mai 2015)

Interesse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (21. Mai 2015)

Meine Ablöse für mein altes Cannondale Altagsradel.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2015)

Wird gut!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (21. Mai 2015)

Danke danke! Hoffe am Wochenende fährst! Bis auf Kette ist es eigentlich fertig!


----------



## noam (25. Mai 2015)

Ab mir dies Jahr vorgenommen mal wieder n paar mehr km auf dem Renner zu fahren.


----------



## BigAirBob (25. Mai 2015)

Cannondale CAAD10: out of the box < 7,5 kg incl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter. Und das mit Alurahmen. M.E. TipTop


----------



## ral-2004 (28. Mai 2015)

Ointje schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus, ist “Stickerbomb“ eine Folie?... wie hast Du das gemacht? Grüsse


[/QUOTE]

Hi!

Das Design mit den vielen unterschiedlichen Aufklebern nennt sich Stickerbomb. Ursprünglich musste man alle Sticker einzeln aufkleben, inzwischen gibts aber auch Folien. Bekleben ist theoretisch ganz einfach: Bike entfetten und Folie (angewärmt mit Heissluftpistole) aufkleben. Praktisch ist es eine ganz schöne Fummelei, vor allem wenn man sich als erstes Projekt sowas kompliziertes wie nen RR-Rahmen vornimmt. Bei Interesse kann ich dir noch n Paar Tipps geben.


----------



## ceo (28. Mai 2015)

super diebstahlschutz


----------



## noocelo (29. Mai 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> super diebstahlschutz


   böse.


----------



## ral-2004 (31. Mai 2015)

Die Gurke klaut doch so oder so keiner. Sieht Mmn aber besser aus als vorher. Aber mir war schon klar dass dieses Design wohl keine Preise gewinnen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (1. Juni 2015)

aufpassen, die perspektive spielt einen streich. sattel ist gerade, der rahmen hat mehr sloop und die überhöhung ist dem entsprechend nicht so heftig.


----------



## randinneur (1. Juni 2015)

hmmm. Piña Colada.

sehr schick.


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## Jocki (4. Juni 2015)

Helft mir mal eben. Bei mir ist gestern ein China Carbon Rennradrahmen eingetrudelt. An der linken Kettenstreben finden sich an der Unterseite zwei Gewindeinserts. Gibt es Trittfrequenzmesser die dafür passen, oder sind die für den Transponder wenn ich bei der TdF starte?

P.S Fotos folgen!


----------



## Rockwood (4. Juni 2015)

Da Du die Trittfrequenz schon über die SRM-Kurbel bekommst, können die Gewinde nur für Transponder oder eine Onboard-Kamera sein.


----------



## chemograph (4. Juni 2015)

Jocki schrieb:


> Helft mir mal eben. Bei mir ist gestern ein China Carbon Rennradrahmen eingetrudelt. An der linken Kettenstreben finden sich an der Unterseite zwei Gewindeinserts. Gibt es Trittfrequenzmesser die dafür passen, oder sind die für den Transponder wenn ich bei der TdF starte?
> 
> P.S Fotos folgen!



Ich tippe auf die externe Akkuhalterung für Shimanos DI2

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (4. Juni 2015)

Kleines Update...
Sattel/Stütze Kombi angefertigt (165g)
Cockpit nochmals tiefer gelegt und Steuersatz optimiert/gekürzt.
Selfmade Sattelklemme gebaut 8.8g statt 24g.
So wie es da steht 6610g.Pedale kommen noch 168g statt der verbauten 270g Pedale.Lenker wird auch noch gegen 180g Version getauscht...
Serie hat es mal 7540g gewogen


----------



## Rines (4. Juni 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass. Hast du da ein BB30 Innenlager? Wenn ja wie hast du dann ne Dura Ace verbaut. 
Das Rad sieht super schnell aus! Gefällt mir. Ist die Stütze/ Sattel eigenbau?


----------



## goofyfooter (4. Juni 2015)

@doedsmaskinen
Der Agresti is doch Top, K.! Auch die Farben finde ich gut - 80s Pina Colada trifft's gut. Nix haesslich! Mut zur Farbe sag ich!
Carbongabel - etwas schade um die Stahl-Gabel, sollte aber noch einiges bringen.


----------



## KaiGreene (4. Juni 2015)

@Rines; Ist ein Shimano SM-BB71 Pressfit Innenlager.
Stützen Kompo ist Eigenbau.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (4. Juni 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> @doedsmaskinen
> Der Agresti is doch Top, K.! Auch die Farben finde ich gut - 80s Pina Colada trifft's gut. Nix haesslich! Mut zur Farbe sag ich!
> Carbongabel - etwas schade um die Stahl-Gabel, sollte aber noch einiges bringen.



der rahmen ist selbst mit der stahlgabel erschreckend leicht. eine columbus minimal habe ich noch, aber ne schwarze gabel sieht sch***e aus


----------



## hellmono (5. Juni 2015)

Sehr schick, die schwarze Rakete da oben!

Wo du gerade Pedale erwähnst: Hat jemand einen Tipp für Pedale? Schwarz, leicht, haltbar. 
Hab jetzt Exustar Carbon/Ti mit Keo Standard, aber die sind jetzt nach gut 2 Jahren durch. Lagerspiel, knarzen, nervt. Dafür waren sie auch eigentlich zu teuer.


----------



## evo1 (5. Juni 2015)

Speedplay zero mit titan Achsen 
Fahre ich selber und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Icono (5. Juni 2015)

Seit März schon 1.200km runter, mal gespannt wieviele es Ende Oktober sein werden 
Vorbau von 100 auf 80mm gekürzt um der Affenposition zu entgehen. Rückprobleme ade. Der Poppes tut auf längeren Strecken trotzdem immer weh *mimi*


----------



## Rockwood (5. Juni 2015)

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen wegen Deinem Hintern. 
Wenn die Stylepolizei Dich mit Deinen unterschiedlichen Flaschenhaltern erwischt, ist das Rad sowieso weg.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Sehr schick, die schwarze Rakete da oben!
> 
> Wo du gerade Pedale erwähnst: Hat jemand einen Tipp für Pedale? Schwarz, leicht, haltbar.
> Hab jetzt Exustar Carbon/Ti mit Keo Standard, aber die sind jetzt nach gut 2 Jahren durch. Lagerspiel, knarzen, nervt. Dafür waren sie auch eigentlich zu teuer.




Look ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (7. Juni 2015)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen wegen Deinem Hintern.
> Wenn die Stylepolizei Dich mit Deinen unterschiedlichen Flaschenhaltern erwischt, ist das Rad sowieso weg.


chchch, damit kann ich leben 
Längere Ausfahrten von 3 oder mehr Stunden sind ohnehin eine Seltenheit, weshalb der Hintern stetig weniger Probleme macht. Man gewöhnt sich zum Glück an vieles. Im Münsterland ist es leider sehr monoton, was die Ausfahrten auch nicht spannender macht. Da muss man schon mal rüber nach Bielefeld zum Teutoburger Wald oder zurück in die Heimat um Höhenmeter machen zu können.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juni 2015)

evo1 schrieb:


> Speedplay zero mit titan Achsen
> Fahre ich selber und bin super zufrieden.


Betrügt man sich damit nicht selber? Das Gewicht hängt dann halt am Schuh statt an der Kurbel. Da würde ich eher mal einen Satz Xpresso testen bzw., wenn es farblich nicht passt, das Pendant von Mavic, sofern das Look Keo Blade 2 Ti noch zu schwer ist.

(Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht Gründe gibt, das Speedplay zu kaufen, etwa wenn man den zusätzlichen Schwenkbereich möchte/braucht.)


----------



## evo1 (8. Juni 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Betrügt man sich damit nicht selber? Das Gewicht hängt dann halt am Schuh statt an der Kurbel. Da würde ich eher mal einen Satz Xpresso testen bzw., wenn es farblich nicht passt, das Pendant von Mavic, sofern das Look Keo Blade 2 Ti noch zu schwer ist.
> 
> (Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht Gründe gibt, das Speedplay zu kaufen, etwa wenn man den zusätzlichen Schwenkbereich möchte/braucht.)


Damit magst du recht haben aber ich finde gerade den Schwenkbereich und den beidseitigen Einstieg hervorragend. Aber auch die Speedplay muss man mögen kommt nicht jeder mit klar und Pflege brauchen sie auch. Regelmäßig fetten.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (9. Juni 2015)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Kleines Update...
> Sattel/Stütze Kombi angefertigt (165g)
> Cockpit nochmals tiefer gelegt und Steuersatz optimiert/gekürzt.
> Selfmade Sattelklemme gebaut 8.8g statt 24g.
> ...


Was für ein geiles Geschoss!


----------



## dertobel (9. Juni 2015)

So - mein Retroesel ist fast fertig...


----------



## hellmono (10. Juni 2015)

Wow, sehr schön.


----------



## MM76 (13. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Rose-Renner. Habe ich jetzt seit Oktober und bin top zufrieden!


----------



## KaiGreene (16. Juni 2015)

Update:
Neuen Lenker montiert und getestet.Fühlt sich super an!New Ultimate Evo 44cm 178g.Anstelle des Syntace 2014 Racelite CDR Alu 42cm mit 284g (Sollte laut Syntace 244g wiegen)Auch gut wieder über 100g gespart macht 6505g mit den schweren Pedalen...


----------



## Rines (17. Juni 2015)

Super! Aber dann die "schwere" Dura Ace? Wird die noch getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (17. Juni 2015)

Das Schaltwerk und der Umwerfer wird höchst warscheinlich im Winter deutlich erleichtert.
Kurbel hab noch nix in Planung...eventuell was leichtes aus Carbon oder die Dura Ace DLC schwarz beschichtet.Würde dann besser zum Rahmen passen wenn alles schwarz ist.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2015)

Saugeil ! Das einzige Radon, das mir gefällt.


----------



## Icono (17. Juni 2015)

Waruuum...einfach nur waruuum. Dir gehts nur um das Gewicht an der Waage oder? Mit deinen Schenkeln sind die +-500g doch sowas von egal 
Technische Sache: Ist der Radon Rahmen schon sehr leicht? Ich denke mir, dass wegen  Kleinkram mehr Geld herausgeht als wenn du in einen anderen investieren würdest.


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Juni 2015)

Is halt nen günstiger und leichter Aero-Rahmen.
Soo viele leichtere gibts ja gar nicht, die Preis/Leistung da noch hinkommen.


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Juni 2015)

Der Rahmen hat so ~1220g.Bei dem Rahmen ging es mir auch nicht um das Gewicht sondern um den optischen Aspekt. Der Rahmen gefällt mir einfach super!
Und sub6.4 für ein Aero RR mit der Ausstattung zu dem Preis welchen ich bezahlt hab...das wird ne nette Herrausforderung.


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2015)

da geht noch was...


6,85kg mit Stahlrahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (18. Juni 2015)




----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2015)

Perfekt!


----------



## maze665 (18. Juni 2015)

Bei mir steht auch was rum 

Beim Puch kommen jetzt neue Reifen und lenkerband in schwarz! Sattel wird noch eingestellt! Bekommt dann mein Bruder!

Beim colnago fehlt nur Luft und die sattelstellung!

Das tarmac steht zum Verkauf! Falls wer Interesse hat ---> pn! 

Und das caad10 hat jetzt eine 34er Kassette bekommen ... Stehen einige Bergstraßen an ... Nockalm ... Stilfserjoch ... Sella Ronda etc ... Da geht das sicher leichter  bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste!


----------



## Schrommski (19. Juni 2015)

Das Colnago ist wirklich sehr schön. 

Der Rest ist eher nicht so meins. Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## Chris_2012 (19. Juni 2015)

maze665 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396690
> 
> 
> 
> Und das caad10 hat jetzt eine 34er Kassette bekommen ... Stehen einige Bergstraßen an ... Nockalm ... Stilfserjoch ... Sella Ronda etc ... Da geht das sicher leichter  bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste!



Das CAAD ist top, nur würdest du den Stilfser Joch doch besser hochkommen wenn du den Vorbau umdrehst (tiefer Körperschwerpunkt, Gewicht auf die Sattelspitze verlagern) anstatt total aufrecht zu fahren.


----------



## Schmittler (19. Juni 2015)

Sorry, aber das CAAD ist überhaupt nicht top. Das wäre es vielleicht, wenn es mind. eine (wenn nicht sogar zwei) Nummer(n) größer wäre.

Übrigens: Vielleicht mal richtige RR-Pedale ausprobieren? Bin auch lange mit den EggBeatern gefahren. Aber auf einer richtigen Plattform steht man doch deutlich besser, wie ich finde.


----------



## maze665 (19. Juni 2015)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das CAAD ist überhaupt nicht top. Das wäre es vielleicht, wenn es mind. eine (wenn nicht sogar zwei) Nummer(n) größer wäre.
> 
> Übrigens: Vielleicht mal richtige RR-Pedale ausprobieren? Bin auch lange mit den EggBeatern gefahren. Aber auf einer richtigen Plattform steht man doch deutlich besser, wie ich finde.




also ich fühl mich auf dem bike wohl ... obwohl es eine (wenn nicht sogar 2) nummern zu klein scheint!  wichtig ist ja in erster linie das ich damit klar komme und nicht dein auge 
das selbe bei den pedalen ... ich find die sehr brauchbar und komme gut klar damit .. .also wieso wechseln? eventuell probier ichs aber mal aus wenn ich güpnstig an welche komme.


----------



## Rines (19. Juni 2015)

Das Colnago find ich auch am schönsten. Das CAAD ist auch nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Juni 2015)

Der Fuhrpark wird auf Stahl umgerüstet und nun war das RR dran.












Ampel


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Juni 2015)

Stahl hab ich au im Angebot:Ein Flite wäre natürlich passender.Hatte ich leider nimmer im Keller rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2015)

Das Faggin ist der Hammer!
Toller Mix aus Klassik und Moderne!


----------



## svenso (23. Juni 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Der Fuhrpark wird auf Stahl umgerüstet und nun war das RR dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein LRS ist da denn verbaut? Auf die Spitze würdest du es noch mit ner Carbongabel treiben  Sehr fein!


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. Juni 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Was für ein LRS ist da denn verbaut? Auf die Spitze würdest du es noch mit ner Carbongabel treiben  Sehr fein!



Danke für Euere Rückmeldungen!

Der LRS ist ein 3T Accelero 40 Pro in der silbernen Version. Wiegt 1780 Gramm, hat einen tollen Freilauf Sound und ist mit ca. 250 EUR noch ganz erschwinglich. An eine Carbon Gabel hatte ich auch erst gedacht, weil ich mir mit der silbernen Gabel nicht so sicher war, aber letztendlich sorgt die auch für das klassische Aussehen.

Ampel


----------



## klettermax81 (23. Juni 2015)

mein altes Radon wurde in dieses ersetzt.... leider nur Handybild


----------



## Icono (23. Juni 2015)

Sieht schön aus! Welches Modell genau?


----------



## klettermax81 (23. Juni 2015)

Cube Litening Super HPC Race,
ist alle noch Serie


----------



## Simpel. (24. Juni 2015)

Hohes Alter - hoher Fahrspass!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2015)

In welcher Stadt ist das Foto entstanden?


----------



## Simpel. (24. Juni 2015)

In Zürich auf dem Sechseläutenplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (25. Juni 2015)

Leider auch nur ein Handybild, weitere und den passenden Aufbau/Umbau Thread dazu gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufb...s-bike-fuer-alles-was-ist-zu-beachten.756147/


----------



## norman68 (27. Juni 2015)

So nun mal mit Logo freier Stütze und Vorbau


----------



## Rines (29. Juni 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2015)

1a!


----------



## cube911 (29. Juni 2015)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## corfrimor (30. Juni 2015)

Top! 'ne echte Fahrmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (1. Juli 2015)

Die integrierte Sattelstütze Klemmung ist sehr geil bei Specialized
Und insgesamt sieht es auch toll aus.


----------



## svenso (2. Juli 2015)

Bei der Sattelklemmung musst du aber sehr gut aufpassen.

Einem Kollegen die Klemmschraube ins Rad gefallen und war dann in der linken "Kettenstrebe". War nen nettes Geräusch bei Ruckelpassagen  War glaube ein S-Works Venge, aber gut aufpassen


----------



## Rines (3. Juli 2015)

Gut zu wissen  Danke für das positive Feedback.


----------



## Ianus (4. Juli 2015)




----------



## maze665 (6. Juli 2015)

Endlich lenkerband und Reifen montiert!
Züge wurden alle getauscht, Schaltung eingestellt und alles geschmiert! 
Sattel passt meinem Bruder anscheinend so!


----------



## manurie (6. Juli 2015)

Mein Stahlrenner nach dem Umbau:





Als Basis ist nur das Rahmenset, Lenker und Sattelstütze geblieben.
Teile neu und gebraucht:
Schaltgruppe Ultegra 5600
Bremsen Ultegra 6700
Trekkingkurbel Deore 48/32 mit Stages Powermeter
Kleinkram wie Flaschenhalter, Schaltzuggegenhalter, Lenkerband und Jagwire(Züge)
Eigenbau-LRS(1430g)

LRS, vorne radial 24 und hinten 16:8 3fach und 1fach gekreuzt










Fährt sich echt super, bin heute damit fertig geworden.


----------



## manurie (6. Juli 2015)

maze665 schrieb:


> Endlich lenkerband und Reifen montiert!
> Züge wurden alle getauscht, Schaltung eingestellt und alles geschmiert!
> Sattel passt meinem Bruder anscheinend so!


Sieht gut aus, nur der Lenker ist zu hoch bzw. falsch eingestellt


----------



## dasLasso (6. Juli 2015)

mein reaktiviertes Villiger Prolog von 1999 Ultegra Oktalink mit neu GP4000SII und 11-30 Kassette mit 53/39er Kurbel. 
Umrüstung auf Kompakt, 3fach oder 32er steht noch an. Mal sehn. Mehr Muckis wäre die Alternative.  ;-) 

Bike ist aehnlich schwer wie ich, macht aber saumaessig Spass.


----------



## maze665 (7. Juli 2015)

manurie schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, nur der Lenker ist zu hoch bzw. falsch eingestellt




Ja seh ich auch so!
Aber er fährt so einfach lieber!


----------



## sporty (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Deleted 318916 (8. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Nordpol (8. Juli 2015)

sehr schick, die beiden oberen...


----------



## evo1 (8. Juli 2015)

Hier mal meine 2 Renner


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2015)

Was hast du oder was hat der Händler/BMC denn nun mit der Gabel gemacht? Und hattest du da nicht eine Cannondale-Gabel drin?


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2015)

Stand wohl nur etwas Harz über...An einer Kante. Habe mit dem händler einfach die Maße verglichen. 
Jup früher war ne Gabel von einem CAAD9 drin. Die war aber 100gr schwerer und bei weitem nicht so komfortabel...


----------



## maze665 (9. Juli 2015)

Bissl was aus den letzten Tagen!


----------



## Tobstar23 (9. Juli 2015)

Mein Neuzugang:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milli (10. Juli 2015)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang:



Das ist aber nen schickes Teil!!!


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Juli 2015)

so... es ist weder was Besonderes, noch hab ich bisher irgendwas dran geändert.
bin noch nicht viel damit gefahren, aber das Ding macht einfach Spaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Upgrades gibt's bei Bedarf (Verschleiß)

  

Vielleicht kommt noch mal ein besseres Foto 

Auf jeden Fall brauch ich noch die richtigen Schuhe / Pedale...


----------



## Icono (11. Juli 2015)

Was stört?
Ich habe mir just die northwave sonic für 75€ bei Wiggle bestellt. Mit den Shimano SH-Am45 Rennrad zu fahren sah auf Dauer etwas ulkig aus und 300 vs 800g macht doch was aus


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Juli 2015)

Icono schrieb:


> Was stört?



Stütze mit Setback..... entweder ich gewöhn mich noch dran oder ich brauch eine andere...

Irgendwann dann andere Laufräder.... aber eben erst, wenn Ersatz fällig wird...

Aber bin zufrieden mit dem Kauf


----------



## edhunter69 (17. Juli 2015)

Fertig. So wie es auf dem Bild ist 6.95kg. Fährt sich perfekt.


----------



## Teguerite (17. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit der Dura Ace DI2 (und einem Zusatzschalter für Oberlenkerbedienung) wirklich zufrieden, ich schalte auch häufiger mal in einen idealen Gang ohne kurze Zwischensteigung durchzudrücken.

Von der Schaltungsfunktion folgt in meiner "Rennradsammlung" eine uralte Campa Chorus und mit einigem Abstand eine 2 Jahre alte SRAM Red.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qya (19. Juli 2015)

Sehr schönes BMC ...

Was sich mir nie so wirklich einläuchtet, warum nimmt man nicht 2x die selbe Flasche ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Was sich mir nie so wirklich einläuchtet, warum nimmt man nicht 2x die selbe Flasche ?



Da du das einfach mal so in den Raum geworfen hast, nehme ich an, dass du das Cannondale aus Beitrag 4085 meinst. Zur Frage: weil es vollkommen egal ist!?
Zweimal dieselbe Flasche zu nehmen, wird übrigens schwierig


----------



## dasLasso (19. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zweimal dieselbe Flasche zu nehmen, wird übrigens schwierig


----------



## P4LL3R (21. Juli 2015)




----------



## Azzuma (24. Juli 2015)

Wo ich es frisch ausgepackt hatte. Lenker und Sattel hab ich mitlerweile richtig eingestellt .
Ist mein erstes Roadbike, macht sehr viel Spass.


----------



## maze665 (24. Juli 2015)

Ausfahrt am Mittwoch ... 110km - 2230hm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## dasLasso (25. Juli 2015)

@ maze.  Gute tour! Mein ziel fuer oktober Faehrst Du ne Kompakt und hinten n 32 o 34er?


----------



## Icono (25. Juli 2015)

Das Canyon steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Als Erstrad für die Straße ist das schon ein sehr, sehr guter Kauf *neid*


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2015)

Ich schau sie mir auch immer wieder an, aber dann fehlt doch immer wieder irgendwie Seele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadlbeißer-81 (30. Juli 2015)

Scott Addict 10


----------



## doedsmaskinen (30. Juli 2015)

Agressti by attackofthezorchmen, auf Flickr


----------



## Icono (30. Juli 2015)

Das Scott ist unauffällig schön.
Warum müssen bloß die Steuerrohre so verdammt lang sein... bin da wohl Downhillverwöhnt.


----------



## dasLasso (30. Juli 2015)

@wadlbeisser- denk an die Pedalen vor der ersten Fahrt ;-)


----------



## LOVELO (30. Juli 2015)

Servus ihr lieben,

ich habe heute diesen alten Renner von Kalthoff erstanden. Felgen; Weinmann, Reifen: Michelin Super Elan, Lenker: WiHu, Schaltung: Shimano Light Action (? Vorher noch nie gesehen). 
Sämtliche unnötigen Straßentauglichkeitselemente sind bereits ab. Der Kalkhoffaufkleber ist auch ab.


----------



## dasLasso (2. August 2015)

So. Projekt (fast) abgeschlossen.
99er Villiger Prolog fuer mich etwas bergrtauglicher gemacht.
Ist halt kein modernes und besonders leichtes Bike. Ca. 9,4 kg mit Pumpe und Tasche ;-)
Neu zwei Conti GP 4000 SII 23er mit  Race Light Schlauch 70 Gramm.
Alivio 9-fach SGS Schaltwerk, bis 36er schaltbar
Kette PC 951
Kassette 34-11 HG50 bald HG80 SLX, wiegt 150 Gramm weniger!
Zwei LED Minilichter wegen den netten Vierradfahrern
Alles neu eingestellt/Sitzhoehe Lenkerhoehe Sattelposition
Ivest ca. € 100.- und viel Zeit..
Leider ist die rechte STI nicht mehr ganz iO. Ich suche!

Deshalb nur fast abgeschlossen.. und einen kürzeren Vorbau gibt's auch noch!
Bislang etwa 30 Fahrten. Macht Spass das alte Ding.


----------



## Nordpol (2. August 2015)

das schöne Wetter genossen...


----------



## Qya (5. August 2015)

Nun zeig auch ich mal mein Bike


----------



## zett78 (6. August 2015)

kleines update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xilo (6. August 2015)

Thunersee? Schönes Bike





Qya schrieb:


> Nun zeig auch ich mal mein Bike


----------



## Qya (7. August 2015)

Jup 
Bin von Steffisburg hoch auf Heilgenschwendi .. scheisse war das anstrengend. 
Das Bild is kurz nach Heilgenschwendi / Der Kurklinik richtung Sigriswil.


----------



## grind (7. August 2015)

LOVELO schrieb:


> Servus ihr lieben,
> 
> ich habe heute diesen alten Renner von Kalthoff erstanden. Felgen; Weinmann, Reifen: Michelin Super Elan, Lenker: WiHu, Schaltung: Shimano Light Action (? Vorher noch nie gesehen).
> Sämtliche unnötigen Straßentauglichkeitselemente sind bereits ab. Der Kalkhoffaufkleber ist auch ab.



Schickes, schickes! Hast Du es Dir schicken lassen oder in der Umgebung gefunden? Suche was ähnliches, aber das nächste brauchbare ist 180km weg...


----------



## LOVELO (7. August 2015)

grind schrieb:


> Schickes, schickes! Hast Du es Dir schicken lassen oder in der Umgebung gefunden? Suche was ähnliches, aber das nächste brauchbare ist 180km weg...


 Hi Grind,
das habe ich in Wiesbaden gefunden. Live gesehen, gefragt, ob es zu verkaufen ist und Glück gehabt!


----------



## dasLasso (8. August 2015)

Mein neues Gebrauchtes seit heute. Super agil ein Traumbike


----------



## san_andreas (8. August 2015)

Geil, ich liebe die Colnagos einfach !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (8. August 2015)

Danke. Colnago HP Dream B Stay. Ultegra.


----------



## ceo (9. August 2015)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Mein neues Gebrauchtes seit heute. Super agil ein Traumbike


glückwunsch


----------



## dasLasso (9. August 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> glückwunsch


danke! jetzt kommen noch neue Pro4 service cours in blaub drauf, dann los!


----------



## na!To (11. August 2015)

Meines






Steht auch aktuell zum Verkauf.


----------



## crossboss (12. August 2015)

gestern unterwegs mit dem Youngtimer von 1986-.9,3kg Muffen-Stahlgeschoß
Koga  Myata _Superwinner_ 60cm+ Dura Ace 1989 + neumodisches StI


----------



## san_andreas (15. August 2015)

Mal bissl zamgesteckt:


----------



## Nordpol (15. August 2015)

Exclusiv...


----------



## san_andreas (15. August 2015)

Wird leider noch bissl dauern, ist aber echt fein gemacht und der Zustand ist sehr schön.


----------



## jk197 (17. August 2015)

Dann will ich meinen Oldie auch mal beisteuern. Vom Upgrade existieren noch keine Fotos.


----------



## LOVELO (20. August 2015)

LOVELO schrieb:


> Servus ihr lieben,
> 
> ich habe heute diesen alten Renner von Kalthoff erstanden. Felgen; Weinmann, Reifen: Michelin Super Elan, Lenker: WiHu, Schaltung: Shimano Light Action (? Vorher noch nie gesehen).
> Sämtliche unnötigen Straßentauglichkeitselemente sind bereits ab. Der Kalkhoffaufkleber ist auch ab.



Update!
Gabel foliert, Decals ab, Züge justiert, neues Lenkerband, Details.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerrino (25. August 2015)

Hey! 

mir ist schon länger meine Digicam abgeschmiert. Ein zeitgemäßes Smartphone habe ich nicht, weil ich den ganzen Schnick Schnack wie Kamera und Facebook einfach nicht brauche. Daher hoffe ich es ist kein Problem wenn ich mein aktuelles Rennrad auf diese Weise poste. Ein Orbea Orca B105 CT. Ich bin durch Zufall auf jemanden gestoßen der sein gebrauchtes RR verkaufen wollte und hat es mir für ca 800€ angeboten. Das ist mein erstes Rennrad. In ein bis zwei Jahren möchte ich dann aber etwas neuwertigeres haben, vorallem da ich geteilte Meinungen über das Orbea Orca gehört habe. Mir persönlich gefällts, von der Fahrdynamik her und der Optik. Jedoch kann ich noch nicht mit den Augen eines Profis sehen, deswegen enthalte ich mich.
Grüße


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. September 2015)

Meine neue Maschine  erstes eigenes Rennrad, daher ist die Freude gleich doppelt so groß


----------



## Rockwood (11. September 2015)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> Meine neue Maschine  erstes eigenes Rennrad, daher ist die Freude gleich doppelt so groß Anhang anzeigen 419432


Da hast Du schon mal eine super Basis, um nochmal richtig Kohle in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Ich würde eher zu etwas ruhigeren, sprich schwarzen Flaschenhaltern tendieren und über 40 oder 50mm Carbonfelgen nachdenken.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. September 2015)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Da hast Du schon mal eine super Basis, um nochmal richtig Kohle in die Hand zu nehmen.
> Ich würde eher zu etwas ruhigeren, sprich schwarzen Flaschenhaltern tendieren und über 40 oder 50mm Carbonfelgen nachdenken.



Sofern Geld da ist hab ich schon einen gebrauchten LRS im Blick. 
Und die Flaschenhalter sind Absicht. Evtl kommt noch anderes Lenkerband...


----------



## Rockwood (11. September 2015)

Falls Du einen passenden Satz.  Laufräder suchst.
Ich hätte den LRS auf dem Foto für 500€ abzugeben.
Sind in sehr gutem Zustand, allerdings mit Campa-Freilauf.
Mir mit meinen über 90kg ist er zu weich.


----------



## Rines (11. September 2015)

Erstes Rad und dann so ne krasse Kiste ? Keine Probleme mit der Geo? Das ding ist doch recht lang.


----------



## cube911 (11. September 2015)

das specialized oben sieht klasse aus... super farb-kombi


----------



## cube911 (11. September 2015)

hochprofil ist natürlich äußerst passend bei dem hobel...


----------



## Rockwood (11. September 2015)

cube911 schrieb:


> hochprofil ist natürlich äußerst passend bei dem hobel...


Finde auch, dass man zu dem Rahmen eigentlich Hochprofil fahren muss, da sonst die Laufräder recht verloren aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2015)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Falls Du einen passenden Satz.  Laufräder suchst.
> Ich hätte den LRS auf dem Foto für 500€ abzugeben.
> Sind in sehr gutem Zustand, allerdings mit Campa-Freilauf.
> Mir mit meinen über 90kg ist er zu weich.




Bäm ! Leider zu groß !


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. September 2015)

Puh, wo soll ich anfangen... 

@Rockwood: wenn ich das Geld habe und der LRS steht dann noch zum Verkauf melde ich mich vielleicht 

@Rines: war ein gutes Schnäppchen, Auslaufmodell. Geo passt mir sehr gut, man sitzt in Oberlenkerhaltung doch gefühlt recht aufrecht / bequem.

@cube911: Danke  Ja ist schon klar, wie gesagt, erst das Rad, dann das Upgrade. Noch ist's nicht drin, aber man braucht ja Ziele 

@cube911 & Rockwood: früher oder später gibt's bestimmt mal Hochprofilfelgen, gefallen mir ja auch sehr. Der aktuelle LRS ist jetzt mal ein Trainingssatz zum runterfahren.

@san_andreas: was ist zu groß wofür?


----------



## dasLasso (11. September 2015)

Jetzt fahr das Leckerli erstmal  und dann kauf was dazu....


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. September 2015)

@dasLasso ich denke das versteht sich von selbst ^^


----------



## dasLasso (11. September 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2015)

Ich hab gemeint, daß die Rahmengröße leider nicht sooo schön ist. Macht das Rad aber nicht weniger geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. September 2015)

@san_andreas wie kann eine Rahmengröße schön sein? Ich steh gerade am Schlauch sorry ^^


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2015)

Ich meine, ein 56er ist meistens schöner als ein 62er von den Proportionen.


----------



## Rockwood (11. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich meine, ein 56er ist meistens schöner als ein 62er von den Proportionen.


Es ist mit Sicherheit schöner, nützt aber wenig, wenn man 1,96m groß ist.


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2015)

Klar, war ja nur optisch gemeint.
Geiler Hobel jedenfalls !

Und die Reynolds sind zu weich ?


----------



## Rockwood (11. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und die Reynolds sind zu weich ?


Zumindest empfinde ich es im Wiegetritt so.
Es sind Clincher-Felgen, bei meinen aktuellen LRS hab ich Tubulars mit jeweils 4Speichen mehr verbauen lassen. Sind für mich besser geeignet.
Denke aber, dass "Otto-Normalverbraucher" mit den Reynolds 100% glücklich wird.


----------



## Stolem (17. September 2015)

Campa Freilauf. Hm. Würd passen.
Mal so interessehalber. Was wiegt der LRS und sind die Decals lackiert oder abziehbar?

Ich weiß noch nicht, aber so viel Hochprofil mit meinen Columbus Spirit Rohren ist glaube ich nicht so geil


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2015)

Gerade das paßt zusammen !


----------



## Rockwood (17. September 2015)

Stolem schrieb:


> Campa Freilauf. Hm. Würd passen.
> Mal so interessehalber. Was wiegt der LRS und sind die Decals lackiert oder abziehbar?
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht, aber so viel Hochprofil mit meinen Columbus Spirit Rohren ist glaube ich nicht so geil


Bin aktuell im Urlaub, deshalb kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben.
Das Gewicht sollte man Googlen können. Die Räder nennen sich Reynolds sixtysix. Wegen der Aufkleber kann ich am Montag mal schauen.


----------



## Stolem (17. September 2015)

Danke,
Dann informiere ich mich mal zum LRS

edit: In der Tat ein sehr schöner LRS aber 66mm sind mir denke ich zu viel. 
Schade.


----------



## Popeye34 (21. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (21. September 2015)

So, habe mein Colnago Dream HP mit einer Compact Kurbel 50/34 bestueckt. 
Hinten stehen 11-25 sowie 11-32 zur Verfügung. 
Hier an den Albaufstiegen fuer mich als RR-Neuling viel besser zu fahren als 53/39. 
Erkenbrechtsweiler hat 17% Groetzingen gar 20%  Schluck..
Ein tolles Rad. Die DT Swiss 240 hinten ist sehr laut im Freilauf. Mur gefaellt das. Aber muss ich da nachfetten?
Die DuraAce Bremsen ziehen brutal, noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Die Pro4 23er laufen mit 9bar super.


----------



## Ianus (26. September 2015)

Die letzten Tage mit kurzer Hose...


----------



## ceo (26. September 2015)

@Ianus  wieso sind die weissen teile bei dir immer so weiss  ? photoshop oder putzteufel?


----------



## Ianus (26. September 2015)

Ich gebe zu das ich meine Sachen penibelst pflege, allerdings ist die Jahreskilometerleistung auch eher vernachlässigbar.


----------



## ceo (26. September 2015)




----------



## dasLasso (26. September 2015)

Es zaehlen nur tageskilometer. . ;-)


----------



## Ianus (26. September 2015)

Ich habe einige Räder die spulen ihre Tages(kilo)meter im Montageständer ab.


----------



## na!To (7. Oktober 2015)

Mein Neuzugang für die Berge





6,8kg, allerdings fehlt noch das Pioneer Zeugs.

Die neuen Carbon Laufräder, mitsammt den neuen Pads von Giant, bremsen übrigens unheimlich gut. Nach 3 Tagen bei nässe in den Alpen würde ich sagen, sogar besser als alle meine Alu Dinger.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2015)

Sind das Giant LR ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (7. Oktober 2015)

Jap. Die neuen SLR. Sind 240s Naben verbaut und eine neue industriell gefertigte Carbonfelge direkt von Giant. Zusammen mit den eigenen Bremsbelägen funktionieren die Teile besser als als meine Alu Kombinationen. Vorallem bei nässe sind die abartig geil und nicht mit den üblichen Carbonfelgen vergleichbar.
War am Wochenende bei viel Regen in Südtirol unterwegs und bin echt begeistert.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Oktober 2015)

Herbst/Winter Setup


----------



## KaiGreene (11. Oktober 2015)

Macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß das kleine Schwarze.
Der Winter rückt näher und das Gewicht wird weiter purzeln...


----------



## cube911 (12. Oktober 2015)

der stealth-bomber-look sieht gut und sehr schnell aus. sehr schick das radon


----------



## roundround (12. Oktober 2015)

Detailbilder bitte!


----------



## KaiGreene (12. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch mit dem schweren Syntace CDR Alu Lenker.Ist gegen den New Ultimate Evo Carbon 178g getauscht worden



Coparni Ahead Deckel




SLR Sattel/Stützen Kombi 160g






Sonst gibt's noch nix besonderes...komplett Dura Ace.
American Classic Victory 303 ZIPP LRS 1230g.
Bin am überlegen das Schaltwerk und Umwerfer deutlich zu erleichtern und komplett schwarz zu eloxieren.Genauso die Kurbel komplett schwarz eloxieren...mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (13. Oktober 2015)

Freak ;-)


----------



## Nordpol (13. Oktober 2015)

die Kurbel wirkt fremd,
da könnte was schönes schwarzes dran, wäre dann auch viel leichter...


----------



## roundround (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde die Kurbel gut, auch wenn 2x11 ein Designrückschritt im Vergleich zur 2x10 ist.

Wo liegt das Gewicht derzeit? 6,5 Kilo?


----------



## KaiGreene (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja die komplette Dura in schwarz würde mir besser gefallen...wie gesagt der Winter ist lange 

Gewicht momentan 6375g...zu Serien Auslieferung 7640g.


----------



## dasLasso (13. Oktober 2015)

Als new-be darf ich das fragen?! Wie holt man 1, 2 kg runter? Lrs? Lenker hast ja gesagt, aber wo noch?  Und das Kilo kostet dann ein Kilo €? 

Noch eine Anfängerfrage- das Kilo runter am Koerper haette den gleichen Effekt oder gar nicht?


----------



## Rines (13. Oktober 2015)

Nein hätte es nicht. Aber da gibt es unzählige Diskussionen. Aber 1kg am Körper weg schadet vielen nicht


----------



## hellmono (13. Oktober 2015)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Als new-be darf ich das fragen?! Wie holt man 1, 2 kg runter? Lrs? Lenker hast ja gesagt, aber wo noch?  Und das Kilo kostet dann ein Kilo €?
> 
> Noch eine Anfängerfrage- das Kilo runter am Koerper haette den gleichen Effekt oder gar nicht?



Kommt immer auf die Ausgangslage. Knapp unter 8kg ist nicht sonderlich leicht. Mit den Laufrädern und ein paar Anbauteilen spart man schnell 1kg. 
Selbst jetzt ist das Rad ja noch nicht unfassbar leicht. Da geht noch deutlich mehr, auch wenn man dann irgendwann in den Bereich Modellbau kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2015)

Das "Hauptmanko" an dem Rad oben ist jetzt wohl der Rahmen. Da dürften wohl noch 400-600g gehen, oder ?


----------



## hellmono (13. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das "Hauptmanko" an dem Rad oben ist jetzt wohl der Rahmen. Da dürften wohl noch 400-600g gehen, oder ?



Würde ich auch schätzen. Mein altes Tarmac SL4 wog schon nach dem ersten Aufbau nur rund 6,8kg komplett (Red Ausstattung, Tune Alulaufräder, wenig Carbon). Das neue Pro Rahmenset wiegt alles zusammen knapp 2kg (Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Sattelstütze). Mal sehen wo ich damit lande.


----------



## dasLasso (13. Oktober 2015)

Ok. Dann fahre ich also eher zwei 7 1/2tonner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (13. Oktober 2015)

Der Radon Sattel hatte 230g die Stützte 200g die Kombo hat 160g macht -270g
Lenker -100g
LRS - 600g
Schaltröllchen -15g
Gabel gekürzt,Expander ersetzt gegen meine Expander Version - 45g
Pedale 280g zu jetzigen 165g macht -115g.

Und leicht ist es wirklich nicht das stimmt mein MTB hat z.b 5630g das sollte leicht sein 
Ich wollte Das Vallaint weil mir der Rahmen so gefällt.Und der wiegt ~1220g.
Gewicht/Preis ist wiederum sehr günstig.

Gruß


----------



## hellmono (16. Oktober 2015)

Fertig ist der neue Hobel. Pünktlich zur Winterpause. Wenigstens passt die Farbe zum tristen Wetter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Pünktlich zur Winterpause.



Winter was?


----------



## hellmono (16. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Winter was?



Na die Zeit wo ich mehr MTB fahre und das Rennrad für die nicht ganz so useligen Tage nutze. 

Gefahren wird eh bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## maze665 (20. Oktober 2015)

Neu ist der Herbst und die 8 Grad die es heute während der Runde hatte! 

Über den Winter vielleicht nach einer carbonstütze schauen ... Vielleicht bietet sich ja mal was an! Ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden damit!


----------



## carofem (21. Oktober 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Fertig ist der neue Hobel. Pünktlich zur Winterpause. Wenigstens passt die Farbe zum tristen Wetter.
> 
> 
> Hallo, was ist das für ein LRS und wie schwer isser?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2015)

Beides tolle Räder !

@hellmono : was hast du da für einen Laufradsatz im Tarmac ?


----------



## hellmono (22. Oktober 2015)

Tune TSR30 mit Sapim CX Ray. Ca. 1.400g


----------



## Boxxxer64 (23. Oktober 2015)

Wollte euch mal meinen neuen Hobel zeigen der sich noch im Aufbau befindet! 2012 Basso laguna, lange nach gesucht bis ich noch einen neuen bekommenhabe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (23. Oktober 2015)

Top Rad, das ein Bild bei Tageslicht verdient.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (23. Oktober 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Top Rad, das ein Bild bei Tageslicht verdient.


Kommen wenn die Laufräder und letzten kleinteilig da sind! Und das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Jan-Ove (23. Oktober 2015)

Einen Traum erfüllt.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Oktober 2015)

Alles wunderbar, nur leider ist der Rahmen und seine Farbe fürchterlich hässlich...


----------



## P4LL3R (24. Oktober 2015)

Find ich nicht, ich steh auf das neue Madone. Die Farbe ist auch schön. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Oktober 2015)

Geniales Wetter heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2015)

Geniales Rad !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Oktober 2015)

2009 Isaac Impulse



​


----------



## dasLasso (28. Oktober 2015)

Geil


----------



## lefty78 (29. Oktober 2015)

Kurz mal mein kleines XL  Bin ja auch 190cm 
Der Fotoort war noch nicht so stylisch wie bei Syn-crossies aber das Wetter gibt gerade nicht mehr her!


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2015)

Meine Herde hat auch Zuwachs bekommen


----------



## cube911 (30. Oktober 2015)

jede menge top räder. sehr schick


----------



## norman68 (31. Oktober 2015)

So in Freien sieht das ganze noch mal eine Ecke besser aus  Fahren lässt es sich auch sehr angenehm. Ich bin voll auf begeistert.


----------



## dasLasso (31. Oktober 2015)

Loeblich. Hast noch 52/11 geschaltet im wald.  Fuers foto


----------



## norman68 (31. Oktober 2015)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Loeblich. Hast noch 52/11 geschaltet im wald.  Fuers foto


Nö 50/11   aus dem Alter wo ich ein 53Z freiwillig verbaut haben bin ich schon lange raus


----------



## dasLasso (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich sagte ja auch 52 bischen eitel ist schon ok. Wahnsinns [email protected]!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage an euch: würdet ihr als Rennrad-Anfänger eine Compact Kurbel nehmen oder die "Helden" Version ?

Hinten habe ich 11-28, superkrasse Anstiege sind erstmal nicht geplant.


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2015)

Bin kein Anfänger mehr, meine bevorzugte Übersetzung ist trotzdem 48-36. Hinten 12-25.


----------



## hellmono (1. November 2015)

Compact.


----------



## dasLasso (1. November 2015)

Compact 34/50


----------



## norman68 (1. November 2015)

Maximal ein 50Z bin aber auch mit den beiden CX wo ich 46Z montiert habe recht glücklich.


----------



## dasLasso (1. November 2015)

Z B


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. November 2015)

Compact


----------



## lefty78 (2. November 2015)

Oh ja, wirklich tolle Räder dabei! Und vor allem wirken die Fotos in der atur so viel besser. Werde ich also unbedingt auch noch machen müssen! Wichtig für das Ego!


----------



## racingforlife (2. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch: würdet ihr als Rennrad-Anfänger eine Compact Kurbel nehmen oder die "Helden" Version ?
> 
> Hinten habe ich 11-28, superkrasse Anstiege sind erstmal nicht geplant.



Ich bin mit Compact nie glücklich geworden! Habe bei GA-Fahrten nie einen ordentlichen Gang gefunden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (2. November 2015)

Definitiv Compact.
Auch beim Rennrad fahren ist eine hohe (90-100) Trittfrequenz nützlich.
Standard Kurbel kann man in Gruppen fahren, wenn man viel Windschatten hat.


----------



## MrFaker (2. November 2015)

TT: 54/39 - 11/23
RR: 53/39 - 11/23 bis 11-26
CC: 46/39 - 12/27

Es muss sich jeder so gut einschätzen können um zu wissen, wieviel er treten kann oder muss.
Wer mit einem 39er Blatt nicht schnell den Berg fahren kann, kann es mit einem 34er auch nicht. Wer mit einem 39er Blatt im Rennen abgehängt wird, wird es mit einem 34er auch, ganz einfache Regeln.


----------



## na!To (2. November 2015)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wer mit einem 39er Blatt nicht schnell den Berg fahren kann, kann es mit einem 34er auch nicht.


Ja ne is kla. 
Mit dem 34 komme ich energiesparender den Berg hoch. Mal unabhängig davon, dass jeder seine bevorzugte Cadence hat, es Nachteile hat mit 50-60 U/min den Berg hoch zu drücken... Die wenigsten fahren in einer Gruppe, immer am Anschlag, geschweige denn Rennen. Grade für einen Einsteiger ist es deutlich sinnvoller 50/34 zu fahren.


----------



## MrFaker (2. November 2015)

Wer mit 50-60rpm dauerhaft den Berg fahren muss, macht irgend etwas falsch.
Energiesparender?
Wenn du mit 300Watt am Berg gehst, ist es egal ob du mit 60,70,80,100RPM gehst, du hast den gleichen Energieverbrauch.


----------



## zett78 (2. November 2015)

Bilder
spart euch eure Schwanzvergleiche!


----------



## dasLasso (2. November 2015)

Der Tausch von Druck fuer mehr Kadenz ist natürlich sinnvoll. 
Ist ja das Gesamtprinzip der Schaltung. 
Was sollen also anderslautende Infos. 
Und ProTour Jungs verwenden auch keine Beinavatars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (2. November 2015)

So, Laufräder sind gekommen! Leider auch der Falsche Austauschfreilauf!!
Bilder von draussen kommen wenn wir mal wieder aus dem Nebelverschwinden! Wird eh zeit fürs Winter Rad!





Geiles Colnago da Oben!!!


----------



## Nordpol (2. November 2015)

entweder man mag es, oder man mag es nicht...


----------



## Affekopp (2. November 2015)

Mein *Surly Pacer* in der ersten, aber bislang schönsten Ausbaustufe:


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (3. November 2015)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> So, Laufräder sind gekommen! Leider auch der Falsche Austauschfreilauf!!
> Bilder von draussen kommen wenn wir mal wieder aus dem Nebelverschwinden! Wird eh zeit fürs Winter Rad!Anhang anzeigen 433380Anhang anzeigen 433385
> 
> Geiles Colnago da Oben!!!


Welche Laufräder sind das?


----------



## MrFaker (3. November 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Bilder
> spart euch eure Schwanzvergleiche!



Was hat das mit euren Schwanzvergleich immer zu tun.
Kannst ja selbst mal mit PM und gleicher Leistung bei einer Frequenz von 70 oder 100RPM fahren und mir dann berichten. 
Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass oft Leute mitreden wollen, die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## zett78 (3. November 2015)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit euren Schwanzvergleich immer zu tun.
> Kannst ja selbst mal mit PM und gleicher Leistung bei einer Frequenz von 70 oder 100RPM fahren und mir dann berichten.
> Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass oft Leute mitreden wollen, die keine Ahnung haben.



du raffst es aber auch nicht.
Habe nicht gesagt, dass das was du schreibst nicht stimmt, aber es gehört hier einfach nicht hin!
Verstehste!?!?!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (3. November 2015)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> Welche Laufräder sind das?



Zipp 808 firecrest clincher 2015


----------



## zett78 (3. November 2015)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Zipp 808 firecrest clincher 2015



passt...


... auf ein Zeitfahrrad oder Tri


----------



## Boxxxer64 (3. November 2015)

Mir passt es so! Für windige Tage kommt vorn nen 404 rein oder ich nehm ein anderes Rad.


----------



## Ianus (8. November 2015)

Mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose...... und das im November.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (8. November 2015)

Dto. 21 grad im Schatten. Bin aus Demut ne 20 % Wand hoch  Erkaeltung hat mir viel genommen.  
Das Wahnsinns-Wetter darf gern bleiben.


----------



## Axel66 (8. November 2015)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Mein *Surly Pacer* in der ersten, aber bislang schönsten Ausbaustufe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 433469


Rein von der Optik her würde dem Rad ein -17° Vorbau gut stehen.
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Surly!

Gruß,

Axel


----------



## Affekopp (8. November 2015)

Axel66 schrieb:


> Rein von der Optik her würde dem Rad ein -17° Vorbau gut stehen.
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem Surly!(...)



... ich weiß, aber das Rad wurde für Langstreckentouren >200KM aufgebaut, da Stand eine komfortorientierte Lenkerhaltung im Vordergrund. Ansonsten hätte ich auch den Spacerturm deutlich reduziert.

Das Surly hat just seinen Besitzer gewechselt - falls nochmal ein RR Neuprojekt ansteht wird es definitv in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen. Mich juckt es eh schon in den Fingern


----------



## whitewater (11. November 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> du raffst es aber auch nicht.
> Habe nicht gesagt, dass das was du schreibst nicht stimmt, aber es gehört hier einfach nicht hin!
> Verstehste!?!?!


Lass mal stecken, im Nachbarforum nimmt den Kollegen schon lange keiner mehr ernst, jetzt muss es halt hier versucht werden.


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

Es geht langsam weiter:


----------



## ONE78 (16. November 2015)

wo haste denn diesen wunderschönen rahmen her? bei den scapin könnte ich auch nochmal schwach werden...


----------



## corfrimor (16. November 2015)

Supergeil! 

Gibt's den Rahmen aktuell noch zu kaufen?


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

Aus dem Tour Forum. Da hat ich einen User wg. eines Colnagos angeschrieben. Als mir das zu teuer war, hat er mir den angeboten.

@corfrimor : nee, momentan gibt es wohl nur noch Plastikrahmen unter dem Namen Scapin.
Der Rahmen müßte von ~2009 sein.


----------



## bobtailoner (16. November 2015)

Supergut!
Ich würde den Plastik S flaschenhalter rauswerfen.
Stattdessen kingcage oder arundel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

Jaja, kommt, kommt...
King Cage gibts nicht in schwarz, oder ?


----------



## bobtailoner (16. November 2015)

Nee, Titan in Titan und stahl in stahl.
Arundel hab ich noch 2 da


----------



## ceo (16. November 2015)

fabric cageless wäre noch viel dezenter.


----------



## Timmy35 (16. November 2015)

@san_andreas 
ist das ein roter SLR und wenn ja,  gibt es den zur zeit noch irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

Den habe ich selber abgezogen und neu bezogen.


----------



## corfrimor (17. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @corfrimor : nee, momentan gibt es wohl nur noch Plastikrahmen unter dem Namen Scapin.
> Der Rahmen müßte von ~2009 sein.



Schade! Dann war's erst recht ein sehr guter Kauf. Bin gespannt auf's fertige Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (17. November 2015)

Hi, schon was älter wie man am Datum sieht.
Rahmen ist von 98, Aufbau von 2005 und das ganze Radl hat grad ein paar hundert km auf der Uhr.
Habs hier noch nie gepostet, daher wird's Zeit.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ceo (17. November 2015)

superschön – sieht aus, als wären die nähte verschliffen  kenne ich nicht von principia. @US. könntest du davon ein detailbild hochladen?


----------



## Timmy35 (17. November 2015)

@US. 
Super Rad mit super Foto.


----------



## Alex0303 (17. November 2015)

Wunderschönes Rad! 
Da frisst einen der Neid.


----------



## US. (17. November 2015)

Danke euch 
Muß ich direkt mal wieder bewegen das Teil 
Sattelstütze ist leider gerissen. Das ist eine Syncros aus Anfang der 90er Jahre.
Schaltgruppe Dura Ace 10-fach von 2005. Bremsen Mavic und Kurbel FSA.
@ceo:
Die Nähte sind verspachtelt. Die Rahmen gab es damals verpachtelt oder mit sichtbaren Schweissraupen. Lackiert oder farbig eloxiert.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ice_bear (18. November 2015)

Ein wirklich schöes Rad


----------



## maze665 (19. November 2015)

von gestern ... traum november


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. November 2015)

Ich beneide dich um das schöne Wetter.Bei uns wars heut so stürmisch da machts aufm Renner keinen Spaß...


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2015)

@maze665 : mach' mal wieder ein Bild vom ganzen Rad !


----------



## maze665 (19. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @maze665 : mach' mal wieder ein Bild vom ganzen Rad !



Wenn's gewünscht wird ... Selbe Ausfahrt wie vorhin






liebäugle grad ein wenig mit speedplay pedalen anstatt der eggbeater.
jemand erfahrung mit den speedplay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2015)

Sollen gut sein, was man liest.
Ich nehm' dir die Eggbeater ab.

Tolles Rad, btw. Schwarze Stütze vielleicht ?


----------



## maze665 (20. November 2015)

würde die speedplay um die 50€ bekommen ... sid halt blau ... aber sieht man dann eh nicht wenn man draufsteht! 
eggbeater würden ans 29er wandern 

stütze ist eine thomson masterpiece in silber ... wenn die sonne jetzt nicht direkt raufscheint wie auf dem foto passt es eigentlich ganz gut zu dem alulook am rad ... dachte aber auch mal zu vergleichszwecken an eine schwarze thomson oder eine carbonstütze ... mal schaun ob sich was findet über den winter! ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden mit dem bike.
bei mavic ksyrium slr laufrädern könnte ich allerdings noch schwach werden


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2015)

Der Typ von Ebay hat grade welche, allerdings tubular.

Edit: sind R-Sys.


----------



## maze665 (20. November 2015)

danke aber von den klebereifen und carbonflanken bin ich als wohlgenährter mensch geheilt!  geht nix über schlauch und die gute alte aluflanke.


----------



## svenso (20. November 2015)

Ich finde das C´dale auch recht stimmig aufgebaut  Nen Tune Vorbau und Tune Schwarzes Stück würde ich eventuell auch noch auf dem Schirm haben, finde die Sachen einfach schick


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2015)

Nee, an Thomson geht nix vorbei.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2015)

Finde das Rad optisch nahezu perfekt, so wie es da steht. Trifft voll meinen Geschmack. Und da der Rahmen vorne schwarz und hinten silber ist, passen m. E. auch der schwarze Vorbau und die silberne Stütze am besten dazu.

Das Principia auf der letzten Seite gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Auch absolut zeitlos-schön.


----------



## seven21 (20. November 2015)

Dann stell ich meinen Hobel zum Saisonende auch noch mal ein. Leider etwas zu stark gegen die Sonne fotografiert. Aber der Alpsee war als Hintergrund zu verlockend


----------



## basti_h (20. November 2015)

Mein Rad fürs Büro:
Cadex CFR2 - Dura Ace (bis auf Kurbel Tricolore), Mavic Cosmic mit Mavic Naben.
Überlege den 90er Lack abzumachen und den Composite-Rahmen nackt zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_h (20. November 2015)

Und das "echte" Rennrad:
Trek Madone 5.2 07 oder 08. 
Bis auf die FSA Carbon Kurbel meines Wissens im Originalzustand.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (21. November 2015)

die deutschitalienerin trägt ab heute italienisches gewand




morgenstund ist bastelstund by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## Tesafilm (23. November 2015)

Nach langer Zeit meins mal wieder


----------



## cube911 (23. November 2015)

haue ha. sehr geil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2015)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit meins mal wieder
> Anhang anzeigen 439145



Taugt der Laufradsatz was? Habe da auch ein Auge drauf geworfen..


----------



## Tesafilm (25. November 2015)

Also ich bin mit dem mehr als zufrieden. Gewicht stimmt sowohl beim 46er als auch beim 60er. Die Naben sind super Verarbeitet und rollen echt gut und leicht. Dass die Flansche eingepackt sind finde ich auch ganz toll, ob das nun aerodynamisch viel bringt, ka, aber sieht echt sehr sauber aus. Speichen gefallen mir aber beim 46er besser. Die CX Ray sind dicker und steifer. Die DT Comp am 60er waren doch was weich und die CX sind ja mit den Nippel versenkt, also optisch sauberer. Beschleunigen lässt sich der LRS sehr gut. Der geht echt mega vorwärts, aber komforttechnisch ist der nix, kann man sich auch denken, wenn der bis 120kg hergibt. Was mich echt verwundert hat war die Seitenwindanfälligkeit. Also hatte nen 40er vorher aber der war viel anfälliger. Bei dem merke ich zu meinem 22er Easton keinen Unterschied. Bremsleistung ist auch wie auf Alu (fahre nur im trockenen). Quietschen tun die auch nur wenn man mega zupackt, sonst sind die ruhig. Einzig was mich etwas stört ist, dass wenn man was auf dem Bremsbelag hängt, dann kratzt sich das ne weiße Fuge in die Felge, was sich dann aber nach ein paar Bremsungen wieder rauspoliert. Sonst aber klare Kaufempfehlung! Endlich mal nen LRS der nicht mit bunten Decals protzt. Das war mir wichtig.

Edit: Reifen aufziehen ist echt nen Spaß. Drei Reifenheber, Easyfit und mega dicke Arme musst du haben, sonst wird das nix. Bin mal gespannt wenn ich unterwegs nen platten habe und den Schlauch wechseln muss. Glaube da rufe ich gleich nen Taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2015)

Was hast du für Bremsbeläge drauf ?


----------



## ONE78 (25. November 2015)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> ... Die CX Ray sind dicker und steifer. Die DT Comp am 60er waren doch was weich ...



das würde ich aus technischer Sicht aber anzweifeln


----------



## Tesafilm (25. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was hast du für Bremsbeläge drauf ?


Die, die dabei waren. Sind aber die blauen Reynolds. Was anderes geht bei denen aber nicht, ohne Garantieverlust.



ONE78 schrieb:


> das würde ich aus technischer Sicht aber anzweifeln



Ja ich weiß, meine aber die Einspeichung. Die DT waren doch recht weich, wohin die CX Ray mega fest sind. Ist aber auch klar, da die Nippel im Felgenbett sind und so mehr Kraft zum Ausreißen brauchen und die CX auch noch mehr Zugspannung aufnehmen. Also Speichen zusammendrücken geht bei dem Satz net mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2015)

Die Swissstop sind auch gut bei Carbon.


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. November 2015)

Cryo Blue also. Die sind eigtl. top. Sonst mal die Flash Pro Black Prince.


----------



## norman68 (27. November 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> ...Sonst mal die Flash Pro Black Prince.



Die besten Beläge was ich bis jetzt montiert hatte. Fahr aber nur Dura Ace Laufräder (C24, C35, C50) andere Felgen hab ich nicht in Carbon.


----------



## zett78 (27. November 2015)

norman68 schrieb:


> Die besten Beläge was ich bis jetzt montiert hatte. Fahr aber nur Dura Ace Laufräder (C24, C35, C50) andere Felgen hab ich nicht in Carbon.



kann ich bestätigen!
Funktionierten an AX Carbonfelgen sowie aktuell an Lightweights einwandfrei, sogar bei Nässe!!!


----------



## Toronto (28. November 2015)

Aus Neugier wie sich sowas fährt vor kurzem zugeschlagen.

Red Bull Scandium Race
Komplett Ultegra, gepflegter Zustand, paar Kleinigkeiten zu machen.
Dürfte so von 2003 - 2006 sein wenn ich richtig recherchiert hab.









Pedale hab ich schon gewechselt.

Mal sehen ob Rennradfahren auf Dauer was für mich ist.

Der Verkäufer hatte auch noch nen Merida Speeder T5 mit Magnesiumrahmen stehen. Hab ich weil günstig auch mitgenommen. Wo kann ich den denn mal im Forum zeigen? Ist kein reiner Renner, aber auch nix CX oder ähnliches. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## zett78 (28. November 2015)

Toronto schrieb:


> Aus Neugier wie sich sowas fährt vor kurzem zugeschlagen.
> 
> Red Bull Scandium Race
> Komplett Ultegra, gepflegter Zustand, paar Kleinigkeiten zu machen.
> ...



TU einfach rein!


----------



## Toronto (28. November 2015)

Ok, dann hier also ein Merida Speeder T5, vermutlich auch so um 2003.
Shimano 105 / R440 Schaltung 3x9
Deorenaben
V-Brakes
Schaltzughüllen von Jagwire.




Wiegt trotz der ganzen Standardkomponenten nur 10kg.









Auch recht gepflegt, Griffe musste ich tauschen, Umwerfer nachstellen, aber ansonsten direkt mit los. Läuft.

Überlege ob ich da evtl. nen Alltagsbike draus mache.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (29. November 2015)

Hier kann ich es ja ruhig mal zeigen!
Bin ja sonst eher bei den Classicern im MTB Bereich unterwegs

Scapin von 1978-80 (Genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht Aber vielleicht weiß einer was?)

























Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

Dann bin ich auch mal so frei:
unsere Übergangsräder (für die Zeit, wenn die Trails noch nass vom Vortagesregen sind, aber das Wetter eigentlich zum Radln einläd).

Standart bmc Alu aus 2011 (das weiße, von meiner Süßen) und meins aus 2012. Beide mit 105er Ausstattung und 'verbessertem' Laufradsatz.

Sportliche Grüße!


----------



## prince67 (29. November 2015)

Deine Satteleinstellung ist schon extrem


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Deine Satteleinstellung ist schon extrem


Meinst Du weil der so weit nach vorn geklemmt ist?


----------



## prince67 (29. November 2015)

So weit vorne


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> So weit vorne


Jup, weiß auch nicht, habe ich bei allen Rädern. Vielleicht sind meine Oberschenkel zu kurz...ich trete jedenfalls gern von oben.


----------



## prince67 (29. November 2015)

Sieht halt beim RR besonders komisch aus.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. November 2015)

Nur wenn's steht. Unterm Fahren verdecken das meine Oberschenkelmuskeln ganz gut.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2015)

Erstes unwürdiges Bild:







Ich bin echt happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin echt happy.


Normal. Der Schaltzug am SW könnte etwas kürzer sein, aber sonst habe ich keinen Anlass zur Kritik.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2015)

Mein Schrauber hat gemeint, daß er mit dem größeren Bogen bessere Erfahrungen hat. Mal schauen.


----------



## zett78 (4. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Schrauber hat gemeint, daß er mit dem größeren Bogen bessere Erfahrungen hat. Mal schauen.


würde ich auch so lassen!


----------



## hellmono (4. Dezember 2015)

Der Sattel ist ja nicht zu 100% regelkonform, aber mir gefällts dennoch sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> ... regelkonform ...


Sehr, sehr geil! Auch der Rest.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2015)

Da ist mehr nicht konform, aber grad so gefällts mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (4. Dezember 2015)

Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Dezember 2015)

Rotes Lenkerband wär bestimmt auch was feines...
Ansonsten gefällts mir echt gut


----------



## corfrimor (4. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Schrauber hat gemeint, daß er mit dem größeren Bogen bessere Erfahrungen hat. Mal schauen.



Meiner sagt dasselbe. Und bei meiner (inzwischen antiken) Ultegra 6600 hat sich der grössere Bogen tatsächlich bewährt.

Superschönes Rad übrigens!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2015)

Danke !
Ich werd' mal schönere Bilder versuchen.


----------



## bomplex (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab heute auch ein neues Rennrad zum Winterpreis geschossen.

Mir gefällt es. So kann ich nun das Alurennrad auf der Rolle lassen und fahre nun draussen egal ob mit dicken oder dünnen Reifen nur noch Carbon.

(Ja ich weis, die Flasche passt farblich nicht wirklich, hab die schon getauscht und nun sind auch die XT-Pedalen schon montiert)


----------



## norman68 (4. Dezember 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> ...



Falsche Seite! Aber der wichtigste ist das du diesen Schutzring hinter der Kassette schnellstens entfernst. Den brauch bei richtiger Schaltwerkseinstellung kein Mensch.

Ansonsten Glückwunsch schönes Rad.


----------



## bomplex (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt nochmal von der anderen seite.

Dieser schwarze Ring gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Nur hab ich kein Plan, wie ich den Weg bekomme.


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> Dieser schwarze Ring gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Nur hab ich kein Plan, wie ich den Weg bekomme.


Mein Händler schmeißt die Dinger bei der Montage immer raus. Dauert inkl. Kranzdemontage keine Minute.
Sollte eigentlich jeder Händler für kleine Gebühr in die Kaffeekasse sofort machen können.

P.S. die XT Pedale verschandeln das Rad imho mehr als der schwarze Ring...


----------



## bomplex (4. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde den Ring dann wohl bei der erstinspektion entfernen lassen. 

Das Rad gefällt mir wirklich gut. Auch wenn nur 105er Schaltung dran ist, das alurennrad auf der Rolle hat ultegra... Wird wohl reichen, sonst muss ich umbauen lassen.


----------



## P4LL3R (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man ein vorsichtig ist, kann man den Kranz auch mit einer Schere aufschneiden und runterziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bomplex (4. Dezember 2015)

Wieso verschandeln die xt Pedale das Rad? 

Was für Pedale wären denn besser? Ich find die vom system her gut und am MTB fahr ich die auch.


----------



## applewoi (4. Dezember 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> Wieso verschandeln die xt Pedale das Rad?
> Was für Pedale wären denn besser? Ich find die vom system her gut und am MTB fahr ich die auch.



Überflüssige Einlassungen der Stylepolizei. 
Gegen XT Pedale gibt es nix zu sagen, es sei denn Du schraubst es an italienisches Titan mit Campa SR Vollausstattung. 
Fahr einfach was Dir am besten taugt. Ende.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Erstes unwürdiges Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du arbeitest im Amt?

Richtig schön geworden!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Du arbeitest im Amt?
> 
> Richtig schön geworden!



Das ist aber nicht das Amt !
Da geht's links in den Shop von meinem Spezl. Schau mal vorbei, ist sehenswert, Leopoldstr. 54.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...
> Da geht's links in den Shop von meinem Spezl. Schau mal vorbei, ist sehenswert, Leopoldstr. 54.


Jetzt! Ich wusste doch, dass ich den Eingang kenne. Nun sehe ich auch links das Schild.


----------



## norman68 (5. Dezember 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> Wieso verschandeln die xt Pedale das Rad?
> 
> Was für Pedale wären denn besser? Ich find die vom system her gut und am MTB fahr ich die auch.




Ich fahr an meinen RRs die PD-A600 von Shimano. Schaune am RR besser aus wie reine MTB Pedale. Dort passen die Schuhe mit den Shimano MTB Cleats. Kannst dir ja in meinem Album ansehen wie diese am Bike aussehen.


----------



## Toronto (5. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir neulich erst die "kleinere" Ausfuhrung PDA-520 für 2 meiner Räder zugelegt.
Sehen genauso aus wie die 600er, sind glaube ich 20-30g schwerer, aber fast 20€ günstiger.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## bomplex (5. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Pedalvorschläge. Ich glaube die PD-A600 (kann aber auch 520) sein, habe ich an meinem Rennrad auf der Rolle. Ich finde die, auf der Strasse, nicht auf der Rolle, irgendwie blöd, immer wenn ich da absteigen muss, z.B. an einer Ampel oder so, muss ich da immer die richtige Seite suchen, das ich mit den Schuhen wieder reinkomme. Gibt es keine für das Rennrad mit beidseitigem Klick-System?

Ansonsten finde ich die XT-Pedale garnicht so hässlich am Rennrad , auch wenn es eigentlich MTB-Pedale sind.

Vielleicht sollte ich jedoch diesen Thread nicht mit meinem Pedalproblem belästigen, hier sollten doch nur schöne Bilder rein...


----------



## maze665 (5. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Erstes unwürdiges Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr sehr gut! Würd ich so nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (5. Dezember 2015)

@bomplex

Das arme Ding! Entweder Rennrad oder MTB-Pedale. Beides geht nicht - ok, vielleicht an einem Canyon oder radon, weil's da eh scho wurscht is...
Du wirst es auch merken, wenn du länger Wiegetritt fährst: die geringe Aufstandsfläche der Pedale und die weicheren Sohlen der MTB-Schihe sind deutlich unangenehm spürbar. Es hat schon seinen Sinn, warum es unterschiedliche Systeme gibt.
Ich fahre übrigens time RXS carbon: Hängen immer richtig und sind leicht


----------



## norman68 (5. Dezember 2015)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> @bomplex
> 
> Das arme Ding! Entweder Rennrad oder MTB-Pedale. Beides geht nicht - ok, vielleicht an einem Canyon oder radon, weil's da eh scho wurscht is...
> Du wirst es auch merken, wenn du länger Wiegetritt fährst: die geringe Aufstandsfläche der Pedale und die weicheren Sohlen der MTB-Schihe sind deutlich unangenehm spürbar. Es hat schon seinen Sinn, warum es unterschiedliche Systeme gibt.
> Ich fahre übrigens time RXS carbon: Hängen immer richtig und sind leicht



Es gibt auch MTB Schuhe die Baugleich zu Rennradschuhe mit bocksteifer Sohle sind. Diese hab nur eine profilierte Sohle um damit Laufen zu können. Mehr ist da nicht an Unterschied. Man sollte da halt nicht meinen man muß mit AM-Stiefel zum Radeln gehen. Schuhe aus dem CC-Rennbereich sind zum RR-Fahren sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt auch RR-Schuhe an die die SPD (ohne "SL") MTB-Cleats gehen und wunderbar funktionieren. Ich fahre die z.B. so am Bahnrad weil es sich mit der Fix-Nabe so einfacher einklinken lässt.


----------



## norman68 (5. Dezember 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> Danke für die Pedalvorschläge. Ich glaube die PD-A600 (kann aber auch 520) sein, habe ich an meinem Rennrad auf der Rolle. Ich finde die, auf der Strasse, nicht auf der Rolle, irgendwie blöd, immer wenn ich da absteigen muss, z.B. an einer Ampel oder so, muss ich da immer die richtige Seite suchen, das ich mit den Schuhen wieder reinkomme. Gibt es keine für das Rennrad mit beidseitigem Klick-System?...


Normal hängt das Pedal immer so das du nur von hinten mit dem Fuß kommen mußt um es nach vorn zu kippen. So ist die Klickseite immer richtig. So ist es zumindest bei all meinen Rädern die ich mit dem 600er betreibe.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2015)

norman68 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch MTB Schuhe die Baugleich zu Rennradschuhe mit bocksteifer Sohle sind. Diese hab nur eine profilierte Sohle um damit Laufen zu können. Mehr ist da nicht an Unterschied. Man sollte da halt nicht meinen man muß mit AM-Stiefel zum Radeln gehen. Schuhe aus dem CC-Rennbereich sind zum RR-Fahren sehr gut geeignet.



Genau.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (6. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ok.... Geht es also meinetwegen....

Trotzdem geht das einfach nicht, ein Italienisches Rennrad und ein MTB-Pedal. No way!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maulwurf74 (8. Dezember 2015)

Das ist meins !!


----------



## dasLasso (8. Dezember 2015)

Welches Modell ist das?


----------



## Maulwurf74 (8. Dezember 2015)

Canyon CF slx 9.0 sl
Dura Ace 7900
Mavic Ksyrium SLR WTS


----------



## dasLasso (8. Dezember 2015)

Top. Und... Zufrieden? ;-)


----------



## Maulwurf74 (8. Dezember 2015)

Jo fahre es seit 2012,alles top!


----------



## captainsangria (9. Dezember 2015)

Mein BMC Teammachine SLR03 - RH60


----------



## k.nickl (9. Dezember 2015)

Mein stetig treuer Begleiter beim Training, Kilometer und Fettfressen.
Ein wilder Mix aus ge(mis)braucht bis halb defekt und von Dura-Ace bis Sora:


----------



## svenso (9. Dezember 2015)

Oh, fährt dein Speci nicht im Winter oder hast du das schon nicht mehr?


----------



## k.nickl (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Speiseeis hat jetzt Winterferien - auch während der normalen Saison fahre ich damit erstrangig Wettkämpfe oder bei "besonderen" Anlässen


----------



## hellmono (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin ja noch recht "neu" beim Rennrad. Hab mich aber schon mehrfach gefragt, warum brauchts Winterräder? Ist das eher Tradition oder gibts da noch mehr Gründe?
Gerade an Carbon und modernen Komponenten sollte doch nix gammeln? Würde jetzt vielleicht auch nicht die teuren Lightweights durch die Nässe quälen und den Dreck nach der Ausfahrt kurz abspülen - aber sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (10. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. Ich persönlich fahre meinen Renner das ganze Jahr durch, wenn er dreckig wird lass ich das auch erstmal so, nur den Antrieb mache ich nach jeder üblen Fahrt sauber. Ist übrigens ein Simplon Kiaro Ultegra, also nichts billiges aber eben auch nicht Highend. Verschleiß und Co. spielen da wohl weniger ne Rolle. Ich denke es wird gemacht weil man Angst hat, dass nach nem Sturz doch schon einiges in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann und nen Sturz ist bei schlechten Wetterverhältnissen einfach relativ realistisch, auch wenn ich davon bis jetzt verschont geblieben bin. Manchmal ist es auch nur pragmatisch. Wenn man sich nen neuen Renner kauft und den alten nicht verkaufen will behält man den für den Winter.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2015)

Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, was man fährt oder wirklich bei jedem Wetter.
Außerdem ist es ein Grund, noch ein Rad aufzubauen.


----------



## hellmono (10. Dezember 2015)

Dass man ohnehin immer n+1 Räder braucht ist mir ja auch klar. 

Danke @svenso


----------



## k.nickl (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre das Trek auch nicht ausschließlich im Winter - nur das Speci eben nicht.
Angst vorm "Gammeln" habe ich nicht, da ich die alle Lager regelmäßig ordentlich fette und beim Zusammenbau massig Montagepaste benutze. 
Problem sind Stürze insbesondere in der Übergangszeit wenn sich irgendwo eine frische Eisplatte versteckt oder der feine Splitt zusammengetragen hat und wie Schmierseife wirkt.


----------



## Chris_2012 (10. Dezember 2015)

Mit Winterbeleuchtung ^^


----------



## klettermax81 (12. Dezember 2015)

jetzt mit neuen rädern,sattel und schnellspanner.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (12. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hab mich aber schon mehrfach gefragt, warum brauchts Winterräder? Ist das eher Tradition oder gibts da noch mehr Gründe?



*1. Verschleiß:* Mein BMC ist mit Red aufgebaut, da kostet eine Kassette mittlerweile an die 300€, ein Kette beim Händler an die 60€. Da will man nicht unbedingt den Strassendreck, der im Herbst (Vielen Dank, liebe Landwirte!) und Winter in viel höherem Maße rumliegt, im Antrieb knirschen hören. Denn man fährt auch mehr Radwege statt Straße wegen der düsteren Lichtverhältnisse und dem zunehmenden Smartphonemissbrauch der Autofahrer. Das führt zum 2. Punkt:
*2. Angst*. Schiere, nackte Angst! Vor all den blinden Autofahrern, die im Dunkeln mir noch gefährlicher, da unsicherer beim Handhaben ihres SUVs o.ä. vorkommen. Daher weiche ich mehr auf Wege aus. Dort gibt es Schotter, Matsch, Pfützen. die bringt mich zu Punkt 3:
*3. Rutschgefahr*: Ich muss im Winter mit Stürzen rechnen. Eis, Matsch, Schlamm etc. Ein Carbonrahmen zeigt eventuelle strukuturelle Beschädigungen nicht äußerlich an. Außerdem möchte ich, dass der Lack wenigstens einigermaßen ordentlich bleibt (weißes Unterrohr...)

Darüber hinaus fahre ich mein altes Stahlross auch gerne. Ist bequemer als mein Carbonrenner und wegen der Dämpfung durch das Material angenehmer auf schlechten Straßen zu fahren! Die Heldenkurbel und die Unterrohr-Schalthebel bringen auch eine andere Art Fahrweise. Unterschiedliche Reize sind auch mal nicht schlecht.

Also: Schaff' dir eines an! 

P.S.: Wenn du aber ohnehin ein Canyon/Rose/Radon-Ultegra-Teil hast, ist ein Winterrad natürlich sinnfrei. Diese Kandidaten fährt man einfach fertig.


----------



## TVMBison (12. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hab mich aber schon mehrfach gefragt, warum brauchts Winterräder? Ist das eher Tradition oder gibts da noch mehr Gründe?


 
die fallen mit der zeit so an.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (12. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch recht "neu" beim Rennrad. Hab mich aber schon mehrfach gefragt, warum brauchts Winterräder? Ist das eher Tradition oder gibts da noch mehr Gründe?
> Gerade an Carbon und modernen Komponenten sollte doch nix gammeln? Würde jetzt vielleicht auch nicht die teuren Lightweights durch die Nässe quälen und den Dreck nach der Ausfahrt kurz abspülen - aber sonst?





Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> *1. Verschleiß:* Mein BMC ist mit Red aufgebaut, da kostet eine Kassette mittlerweile an die 300€, ein Kette beim Händler an die 60€. Da will man nicht unbedingt den Strassendreck, der im Herbst (Vielen Dank, liebe Landwirte!) und Winter in viel höherem Maße rumliegt, im Antrieb knirschen hören. Denn man fährt auch mehr Radwege statt Straße wegen der düsteren Lichtverhältnisse und dem zunehmenden Smartphonemissbrauch der Autofahrer. Das führt zum 2. Punkt:
> *2. Angst*. Schiere, nackte Angst! Vor all den blinden Autofahrern, die im Dunkeln mir noch gefährlicher, da unsicherer beim Handhaben ihres SUVs o.ä. vorkommen. Daher weiche ich mehr auf Wege aus. Dort gibt es Schotter, Matsch, Pfützen. die bringt mich zu Punkt 3:
> *3. Rutschgefahr*: Ich muss im Winter mit Stürzen rechnen. Eis, Matsch, Schlamm etc. Ein Carbonrahmen zeigt eventuelle strukuturelle Beschädigungen nicht äußerlich an. Außerdem möchte ich, dass der Lack wenigstens einigermaßen ordentlich bleibt (weißes Unterrohr...)
> 
> ...


Genau dieses.
Das 5k Leichtgewicht fahre ich im Winter nur bei allgemeiner Trockenheit (von oben und unten) und Tageslicht. Für alles andere gibts das Rad was auch mal vernachlässigt werden kann, sowohl vom Pflegezustand als auch vom Wetter.

Aktuell bau ich mir ein neues Winterrad auf. Es bleiben halt doch irgendwann mal genug Teile über 

Außerdem gibts ja auch noch die MTBs.


----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2015)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> Also: Schaff' dir eines an!



Wenigstens gibt mir das Forum hier immer wieder das Gefühl, nicht der einzige Spinner zu sein


----------



## captainsangria (12. Dezember 2015)

Für den Winter habe ich nur von den Aeolus 5 auf die Dura Ace C24 gewechselt.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (13. Dezember 2015)

captainsangria schrieb:


> Für den Winter habe ich nur von den Aeolus 5 auf die Dura Ace C24 gewechselt.


Dafür wurde ich im tour-Forum schon mal übel als Snob beschimpft!


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (13. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


>


Wunderschönes Rad!
ABER:wie"drüben" bereits gesagt wurde: Der rote Sattel geht gar nicht!
Sättel sind:
a) Carbon nature
b) schwarz
c) weiß
Also, tu deinem schönen Radl den kleinen Gefallen, bitte!


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon ein schwarzer drauf !
Muß noch mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (13. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ich hatte mir da noch gar nicht so viele Gedanken drüber gemacht, und einfach das Tarmac bei jedem Wetter hergenommen.

Dass ich aber ohnehin beizeiten noch ein einigermaßen modernes Stahlrad brauche, war mir irgendwie schon klar. 
Und ein Klassiker hängt ja schon im Keller. Da muss ich nur mal endlich die Bremsen machen (und ein gescheites Foto).


----------



## jk197 (13. Dezember 2015)

Edit


----------



## tomsteg (13. Dezember 2015)

Nach langer Aufbauzeit und endlich vernünftigen Bildern muss ich mein jüngstes Projekt nun auch mal hier posten.
Details könnt Ihr hier nach-schauen und -lesen.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


>



ich würde mal nen schlankeres kettenblatt testen


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2015)

Fährt hier jemand Crank Brothers Eggbeater aufm Renner ?
Und kann mal den Abstand der Pedalmitte zur Kurbel messen.


----------



## na!To (13. Dezember 2015)

Das wären so ziemlich die letzten Pedale die ich aufm Renner fahren würde.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch schon positives gelesen.
Habe keinen Bock auf diesen Watschel-Style.

Was empfiehlst du ?


----------



## jk197 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu, ich fahr auf beiden Rennern Ultegra-Pedaleund bin damit sehr zufrieden. Mit SPD kannst die zwar nicht fahren aber die Cleats vom Eggbeater sind ja auch nicht SPD-kompatibel.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand Crank Brothers Eggbeater aufm Renner ?
> Und kann mal den Abstand der Pedalmitte zur Kurbel messen.



mit normalen achsen etwa 55mm, mit (super) kurzen ti-achsen 45mm.
ich fahre die cb an fast allen rädern, einfach weil ich nur ein system wollte und mit den eggbeatern und mallet soweit zufrieden bin. muss man halt mögen...


----------



## tomtom1986 (14. Dezember 2015)

Fahr die Eggbeater auch am Renner aus dem selben Grund ein System für alle Räder und Schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (14. Dezember 2015)

Kein Rennpferd, dafür gutmütig und bequem. Mein treuer Pacer:


----------



## Popeye34 (17. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


>




Ein schwarzer Sattel muss her!


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Dezember 2015)

Was ihr alle habt. Roter Sattel ist Bombe!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2015)

Eben. Viel schlimmer ist die Sattelstütze. Die Thomson war deutlich schicker. Aber ich vermute mal, die musste wegen des fehlenden Versatzes weichen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2015)

So ist es. Es gibt aber eine Lösung: Thomson mit SDG Circuit, ist schon montiert.
Ansonsten wird die Plaste Stütze gecleant, leider ist die Stützenauswahl bei 29,4mm sehr begrenzt. Alternative ist vielleicht eine Reduzierhülse, aber die paßt gar nicht zum schönen Sitzrohr.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


>




Ich werde den Rahmen wohl wieder verkaufen müssen, da er mir einfach nach mehrmaligem Fahren einfach nicht 100% paßt.

Also, falls jemand Interesse an dem wunderschönen Stück hat....gebt Bescheid !

Hier ist die Geo:


----------



## ONE78 (17. Dezember 2015)

leider zu klein...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja jemand, ist ein toller Rahmen.


----------



## dasLasso (22. Dezember 2015)

Hast Du den Rahmen online gekauft oder wurde das im Laden uebersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2015)

Gebraucht gekauft, ist halt immer ein Experiment.
Wobei jetzt noch einen anderen Vorbau montieren und mit der Stütze spielen werde.

Tendenziell fühle ich mit auf größeren Rahmen mit kürzerem Vorbau wohler...mal sehen.
Bei 1,85/1,86 und 88cm Schrittlänge hängt man bissl zwischen den Größen.


----------



## hellmono (22. Dezember 2015)

Was mir gut geholfen hat: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp
Klar kein richtiges Fitting, aber dennoch besser als nur zu experimentieren. Meine Frau hat geholfen, mich zu vermessen. Das Ergebnis auf dem Rad hat sich gut angefühlt.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke, schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## dasLasso (22. Dezember 2015)

Habe auch an beiden Raedern die Vb verkuerzt. Bei 1'87 und 92er Sl sind meine Arme wohl etwas zu kurz. Dieses ganz gestreckte liegt mir nicht. Dann lieber einen aerodynamischen Nachteil und entspannter sitzen.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab heute den 90er Vorbau mit -6 Grad drauf, ist schon viel besser als mit 100mm und -10Grad.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab heute den 90er Vorbau mit -6 Grad drauf, ist schon viel besser als mit 100mm und -10Grad.


Der Rahmen ist Dir zu klein und Du gehst mit der Vorbaulänge zurück? Erstes Rennrad? Vorher nur MTB gefahren? 
Hatte ich am Anfang auch. Fahren. Der Körper gewöhnt sich. Ggf. noch ein bissl an der Rumpfmuskulatur feilen (ich empfehle hier gern 10 - 15 abendliche Liegestützen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2015)

Klar fehlt das Training. Ich hab halt bissl rumgespielt und jetzt fühlt es sich zumindest besser an, das kann ich sagen.
Fahre aber momentan eh nur unter üblen Rückenschmerzen Rad, aus anderen Gründen.

Hatte vor paar Jahren mal einige Zeit ein 58er Tarmac, also mit längerem OR, dafür relativ kurzem Vorbau, das hat sich sehr gut angefühlt.

Da gibt's doch diesen Ergonomieheini, der sagt, dass er eh selbst bei Profis keine Vorbauten länger als 90mm montiert.


----------



## dasLasso (22. Dezember 2015)

Lucien van Impe?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2015)

Der hier war das: http://www.radsport-rennrad.de/race/jedermann/sitzposition-kinesiologie-gerade-gerueckt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...
> Fahre aber momentan eh nur unter üblen Rückenschmerzen Rad, aus anderen Gründen.
> ...


Bestätigt ja meine Vermutung. Aber auch bei Rückenschmerzen hilft die Festigung der Rumpfmuskulatur und gezieltes Bauchmuskeltraining in den allermeisten Fällen. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## svenso (23. Dezember 2015)

Der Rahmen müsste aber nach deinen Werten dir eigentlich super passen. Bin selber 1,80 groß, habe ne SL von 83cm, fahre aber Rahmen mit 55cm OR und 120mm Vorbau (Renner, CX eher 110 oder 100). Da sollte dir ein 56 OR mit 100mm sicher reichen, vielleicht sogar noch längeren Vorbau. Es ist wirklich ne gewohnheitsfrage und ich würde den Renner nicht verkaufen sondern lieber damit fahren. Das ergibt sich alles mit der Zeit!


----------



## hellmono (23. Dezember 2015)

Das mit der Gewöhnung kann ich übrigens, auch als Umsteiger vom MTB, bestätigen. Ich bin anfangs fast nur Oberlenker gefahren, alles andere hat sich komisch angefühlt. Und es hat auch 1-2 Jahre gedauert, bis ich vermehrt auf den SDIs oder mittlerweile auch mehr Unterlenker fahre.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2015)

So sehe ich das auch, werde jetzt erst weiter "üben" und mit Sattel/Stützen/Vorbau etwas experimentieren.
Toll fahren tut sich der Rahmen nämlich.


----------



## na!To (23. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der hier war das: http://www.radsport-rennrad.de/race/jedermann/sitzposition-kinesiologie-gerade-gerueckt


Wenn der wüsste das ich auf allen Rädern 175er Kurbeln fahre, und Vorbauten weit jenseits der 110mm


----------



## svenso (23. Dezember 2015)

Ach dieses ganze Bikefitting ist doch oftmals auch sehr viel Voodoo. Klar müssen Profis ihre Position optimieren um das letzte bisschen noch rauszuholen, aber es gibt genug Beispiele die zeigen, dass es keine notwendige Bedingung ist. Ich erinnere mich da an Tony Martin, der glaube dieses Jahr bei der Tour ne Etappe auf dem Rad seines Teamkollegen gewonnen hat und am Ende musste er schon noch etwas drücken.

Anderes Beispiel ist vielleicht Adam Hansen:






Extreme Überhöhung, Sattel bis Anschlag nach vorne, 38cm breiter Lenker und ne 180mm Kurbel. Da würden die Bikefitter die Hände übern Kopf zusammenschlagen und im Forum würde es den ein oder anderen Kommentar dazu geben. Doch der gute Hansen fährt damit und das nicht schlecht und schon garnicht wenig. 2015 hat er seine 13. Grand Tour in Folge beendet - auch das schaffen nicht viele....

Es hilft also nur ausprobieren und auch mal ungewöhnliche Wege gehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2015)

Sattel nach vorn ist aber bei dem Auszug schon richtig. Die Profis fahren tendenziell zu kleine Rahmen (wegen Gewicht und wegen Stabilität; ich würde vom Bild her auf etwa Rahmengrösse 56 tippen. Adam Hansen ist aber 186cm lang!). 
Und je weiter der Sattel raus kommt, desto weiter kommt der auch nach hinten. Um das auszugleichen, schiebt man den dann eben nach vorn. 
Dazu kommt, das man 'von oben' sehr viel effizienter tritt als 'von hinten'. Beobachtet hierzu z.B. die aktuellen MTB-Tests: je näher der Sitzwinkel an die 75 Grad kommt, desto eher wird 'tritteffizient' bewertet.

Der 38er Lenker ist sicher ungewöhnlich, ist aber aerodynamisch.

Bei 186cm und der dazugehörenden Schrittlänge würde ich auch zu einer 180er Kurbel raten.

Denke, man kann erstmal davon ausgehen, dass die Fitter bei den Profis nicht auf der Brennsuppe daher kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2015)

Da haben wir halt einen ausgewachsenen Profi.


----------



## svenso (23. Dezember 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sattel nach vorn ist aber bei dem Auszug schon richtig. Die Profis fahren tendenziell zu kleine Rahmen (wegen Gewicht und wegen Stabilität; ich würde vom Bild her auf etwa Rahmengrösse 56 tippen. Adam Hansen ist aber 186cm lang!).
> Und je weiter der Sattel raus kommt, desto weiter kommt der auch nach hinten. Um das auszugleichen, schiebt man den dann eben nach vorn.
> Dazu kommt, das man 'von oben' sehr viel effizienter tritt als 'von hinten'. Beobachtet hierzu z.B. die aktuellen MTB-Tests: je näher der Sitzwinkel an die 75 Grad kommt, desto eher wird 'tritteffizient' bewertet.
> 
> ...



Mag alles sein, schaut man sich aber die anderen Bikes des Pelotons an, so scheint das Setup schon außergewöhnlich zu sein.






Schaut man sich Cancellara an (ebenfalls 1,86). Sattel soweit wie möglich nach hinten inkl. Setback Stütze und wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre fährt der mindestens 44cm Lenker.

Oder eben der Badboy Sagan:





Soll heißen: jeder mags anders, und Bikefitting ist nicht alles


----------



## Toronto (23. Dezember 2015)

@hellmono, dann hab ich ja noch Hoffnung und muss das Ganze wohl noch ein Weilchen testen, probieren und mich dran gewöhnen, da meine bisherigen "Versuche" aufm Renner immer mit Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich ebdeten.
Und der Hinweis von @Robert-Ammersee ist auch hilfreich, da nicht die Beine der schwächste Teil zu sein scheinen sondern momentan eher der Rücken.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2015)

Toronto schrieb:


> ... da nicht die Beine der schwächste Teil zu sein scheinen sondern momentan eher der Rücken.
> 
> Gruß Torsten


Der Rumpf. Meist ist der Rücken bzw. dessen Muskulatur stark genug. Aber wenn ich mir die Wirbelsäule wie dem Mast eines Segelbootes vorstelle, fehlt zur ausreichenden 'Takelage' oft die Bauchmuskulatur.


----------



## dasLasso (23. Dezember 2015)

Der cippo ist 1'87m bei 92er Sl und fuhr 172'5er kurbeln. Ich glaub langsam, es gibt gar keine Regeln. Ich hab auf einem alten Villiger Alu Schlachtross eine fuer mich angenehme Position gefunden. Zufall. Mein anderes hab ich nach Lehrbuch mit Lot und Hilfe einstellen lassen. Und hab Knieschnerzen.... Wtf... Und nun?


----------



## Ianus (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich für meinen Teil gehe nur nach Gefühl..... und lande dabei immer bei tendenziell zu großen bzw. zu langen Rahmen. Ich habe an fast allen Rädern Oberrohrlängen, die immer ca. 1 - 1,5 cm oberhalb der für mich als optimal berechneten Rahmengrößen liegen. Aber ich fühle mich leicht gestreckt einfach wohler...


----------



## whitewater (23. Dezember 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sattel nach vorn ist aber bei dem Auszug schon richtig. Die Profis fahren tendenziell zu kleine Rahmen (wegen Gewicht und wegen Stabilität; ich würde vom Bild her auf etwa Rahmengrösse 56 tippen. Adam Hansen ist aber 186cm lang!).
> Und je weiter der Sattel raus kommt, desto weiter kommt der auch nach hinten. Um das auszugleichen, schiebt man den dann eben nach vorn.
> Dazu kommt, das man 'von oben' sehr viel effizienter tritt als 'von hinten'. Beobachtet hierzu z.B. die aktuellen MTB-Tests: je näher der Sitzwinkel an die 75 Grad kommt, desto eher wird 'tritteffizient' bewertet.
> 
> ...


Hört sich zwar alles furchtbar wichtig an Ich würde aber mal darüber nachdenken, warum man ein Bike mit dem Fahrer drauf fittet Die sind ja auch nicht alle nach Konfektion gewachsen.
Das mit dem Sattelauszug, und der Sattel kommt weiter nach hinten zeugt übrigens von tiefem Verständnis für die Materie
Zwischen zwei Grössen ändert sich der Sitzrohrwinkel i.a. nicht bzw. max um ein halbes Grad. Wat meinst Du wie egal das der Sattelposition ist, wieviel von der Strecke von Tretlager bis zum Sattel vom Sattelrohr und wieviel von der Stütze gebildet wird?
Damit die Sache spassig wird, der kleinere Rahmen hat bei allen Rahmen (die ich kenne) eher das steilere Sattelrohr.
Wenn überhaupt würde also bei einem (zu) kleinen  Rahmen mit langem Stützenauszug
der Sattel weiter nach vorn kommen, was man kompensierern müsste.
Mal Dir'n Bild, wenn Du es nicht glaubst.
Wenn ich das Hansenrad ansehe, würde ich wirklich nichts sagen, ohne daß der Fahrer draufsitzt. Affenarme? Schlangenmenschrücken? Alles spekulativ.

@svenso Klar, daß in einem noch weniger definierten Fachgebiet als z.B. Heilpraktiker, diverse Scharlatane und Voodookünstler unterwegs sind.
Für mich war ein vernünftiges Bikefitting  die beste Investition die ich überhaupt am Rad machen konnte, und ich würde das sogar gerne wiederholen, wenn ich einen finde, der den Eindruck macht das noch besser zu können.
Jetzt ist mein Problem weniger, 'ne Tour durchzustehen, sondern diverse altersbedingte Malaissen. Ich schätze aber, daß die Probleme mit einem nicht passend eingestellten Rad durchaus ähnlich sind, wenn man, statt als alter Sack mal ein paar grosszügige Sonntagsrunden abzuradeln halt über mehrere Tage (bei der Tour sogar Wochen) Grenzleistung bringen muss:
-Erst fühlst Du Dich nicht richtig wohl auf dem Bock
-dann läuft es nicht optimal
-und dann fährst Du einfach unter Deinen Möglichkeiten.

Falls einer von Adam Hansen ein Bild in normaler Fahrt von der Seite im Web findet, das wäre wirklich interessant Auf seiner Homepage leider nur auf dem TT, das sieht grob stimmig aus, und widerspricht allen instinktiven Erstvermutungen (z.B. daß er die Cleats unterm Spann fahren würde)


----------



## svenso (23. Dezember 2015)

In Fahrt:





Im Prinzip wie auf nem TT Rad, nur er hat halt die nötige Muskulatur und Beweglichkeit das auch über die Klassiker oder Etappenrennen zu fahren. Als er noch nicht im Profi Rennzirkus war fuhr er auch 185mm Kurbeln, aber die werden von Campa wohl nicht gebaut.

Ich habe es bei mir selbst mal ausprobiert und die Sitzposition etwas nachgebaut (hatte aber keine 180mm Kurbel) sondern nur ne gerade Stütze und Pista Vorbau und 38cm Lenker. War schon erstaunlich was man im flachen mehr drücken konnte. Am Berg war es nicht so toll aber beim Abfahren war es wohl aufgrund des erhöhten Drucks auf das VR schon besser...


----------



## whitewater (23. Dezember 2015)

Btw. weil ich  gerade in Tapperlaune bin, es ist für den Thread echt off topic, mea culpa, ich weiß, ihr könnts ja überlesen, oder ein Mod verschiebts:

Der aktuelle Hype aufs Bikefitting (und auch meine oben geäusserte Meinung dazu) könnte zu der Annahme verleiten, daß jeder schwer Scheixxe auf seinem Rad sitzt und eigentlich gleich umfallen muss, wenn ihm nicht vom Fachmann geholfen wird. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß nicht so, und es gibt sogar Leute, denen passt ein Rad, wies der Händler vom Haken holt wie angegossen.

Ich stell dem einfach mal gegenüber, daß es quasi bei jeder anderen Sportart selbstverständlich ist, daß die Grundbewegungsabläufe sauber und ergonomisch laufen. Und daß es am effektivsten ist, die von jemand anderem (mit Sachverstand) überprüfen und korrigieren zu lassen. Das nennt man dann meist Trainer....selbst Läufer, die etwas vorankommen wollen arbeiten an ihrem Laufstil, in meinem Ruderverein werden schon die Breitensportneulinge entsprechend betreut (was meint ihr, was die Trainigsleute zu hören bekommen?), beim  Schwimmen diskutiert da auch keiner (und da hab ich in meiner aktiven Zeit mit unverschämt wenig Trainingsvolumen aber guter stilistischer Betreuung recht gute Resultate erzielt), und wenn man sich anschaut, was selbst Gelegenheitsgolfer für ein Voodoo mit ihrem Drive treiben, ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Nur beim Radfahern überspringt man irgendwie die Basisbewegung. Kann doch irgendwie jeder instinktiv, oder wie? Da beginnt man frühestens mit Kurven- oder Abfahrtsbremstechnik oder gleich mit Männerkram wie Weelies, Manuals, halt "richtiger Fahrtechnik".
Nur sauber, flüssig und lange überwiegend geradeaus zu fahren, was ja die überwiegende Zeit ausmacht, wir reden ja hier über Rennräder, das ist völlig frei von Optimierungspotential, bzw. krankt lediglich an Grundlagenausdauer, EB-Einheiten, überschwelligen Intervallen und der richtigen Betankungstaktik. Ich hoffe, der Hirnriss wird klar.

Wenn ich jetzt noch behaupte, daß genau diese Basisbewegung beim Rad maßgeblich durch die Ergonomie des Rades mitbestimmt wird, und sogar beeinflusst, welche Körperhaltung überhaupt möglich und effizient sein kann....lächerlich?

Daß der zweite wesentliche Part, nämlich die Körperhaltung -bzw. der Bewegungsablauf an sich, also wo/wie baue ich Spannung auf, wie "halte ich mich auf dem Rad" maximal in Trittfrequenzdebatten gestreift wird, passt natürlich ins Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (23. Dezember 2015)

Fazit. Ich kauf mir n 56er Rahmen. Ne 350mm stuetze. Bau mir die cleats auf Schuhmitte. trete dann ne 53/13 ne Stunde durch. Sorry fuer die Aussage. Aber was sagt uns das Bild, ausser Es gibt keine Regel. Ausser Talent. INDIVIDUALISMUS und hoffentlich einen fruehen Karrierestart. Und trotzdem, koennt stundenlang Details studieren.. Geil.


----------



## dasLasso (23. Dezember 2015)

PS. Ich hatte das oben nicht gelesen. Der Beitrag freut mich aber. Super


----------



## whitewater (23. Dezember 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> In Fahrt:
> Im Prinzip wie auf nem TT Rad, nur er hat halt die nötige Muskulatur und Beweglichkeit .


Thanks für das Bild. Google ist wohl nicht alles 
Das sieht echt irre aus. Ich werd nicht schlau draus. Aber natürlich ist die Ausnahme immer interessanter als die Regel 
Es wirkt, als hätte er recht lange Oberschenkel (da hätte ich geraten, daß der Sattel eher zurück muss, aber da sieht mans, keine Ahnung, besser Klappe halten), klar, der Rumpf ist kurz, damit kommt der Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten, und das könnte das Übergewicht nach vorn verringern, das dem Ottonormalfahrer so eine Position (ohne Auflieger) völlig versaut, aber auch das ist spekulativ. Und wenn ich mir den Rumpf/Oberschenkelwinkel ansehe (Stichwort Beweglichkeit) da reichts ja nicht, nochmal 20 sein zu wollen.

Wie dem auch sei, da der Knabe das erfolgreich macht, bin ich bereit mehrere Flaschen spaßiger Getränke zu wetten, daß das auf ein in sich stimmiges Gesamtkonzept zurückgeht. Persönliche Fähigkeiten, Anatomie, Beweglichkeit, genaue Analyse der Bewegungsabläufe und passendes Training (nein, nicht viel weil ist ja ein Pro, sondern auch in bestimmten Details auch anders als bei anderen, Stabi, wieder Beweglichkeit...).
Mit: Ich fahr so, weil ich zu Anfang kein Geld hatte und einen Rennlenker an ein geschenktes TT geschraubt habe, und jetzt hab ich mich dran gewöhnt...." da reißt heute keiner irgendeinen Blumentopf mit.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2015)

Schön, dass es hier richtig in Schwung kommt.


----------



## dasLasso (23. Dezember 2015)

Weltklasse


----------



## svenso (23. Dezember 2015)

whitewater schrieb:


> Thanks für das Bild. Google ist wohl nicht alles
> Das sieht echt irre aus. Ich werd nicht schlau draus. Aber natürlich ist die Ausnahme immer interessanter als die Regel
> Es wirkt, als hätte er recht lange Oberschenkel (da hätte ich geraten, daß der Sattel eher zurück muss, aber da sieht mans, keine Ahnung, besser Klappe halten), klar, der Rumpf ist kurz, damit kommt der Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten, und das könnte das Übergewicht nach vorn verringern, das dem Ottonormalfahrer so eine Position (ohne Auflieger) völlig versaut, aber auch das ist spekulativ. Und wenn ich mir den Rumpf/Oberschenkelwinkel ansehe (Stichwort Beweglichkeit) da reichts ja nicht, nochmal 20 sein zu wollen.
> 
> ...



Richtig 

Hansen kommt eigentlich ausm MTB Sport, war da auch für extreme Sitzpositionen bekannt und hat das am Renner weiter durchgezogen - auch wenn alle sagten das es anders besser ist. Googlet mal nach Adam Hanson Schuhen - der Typ ist lustig 

Genau, die ganze Diskussion sollte eigentlich das leidige Thema Sitzposition dahingehend lösen, dass man das machen soll was einem passt und nicht was aufgrund von Berechnung das Optimum darstellen soll. Das mag in den meisten Fällen sehr gut gehen, aber muss nicht unbedingt optimal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (24. Dezember 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> In Fahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht irgendwie aus, wie wenn ich mich auf den 16Zöller von meiner Tochter quäle, um mal wieder bissl Quatsch  mit ihr zu machen. Gesund sieht das irgendwie nicht aus aber wer schnell sein will, muss eben leiden


----------



## whitewater (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich  denke, Du benennst das Problem, verortest es aber falsch.
Das ist die Crux:


svenso schrieb:


> was aufgrund von Berechnung das Optimum darstellen soll.


das ist der Fehler...der leider auch bei vielen sogenannten "Profi-Bikefittings" gemacht wird. Bevorzugt "Laserbodyscans", bei denen aus im Stand gemessenen Werten die Wahrheit gerechnet werden soll.
Das ist einfach das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt.

Falls sich einer von Euch mal Klamotten auf Maß hat machen lassen, ich will den Schneider sehen der rumdiskutiert, daß der Anzug nach Berechnung doch sitzen müsste wie eine eins, nicht wie ein Kartoffelsack. Sitzposition ausschliesslich berechnen ist so ein bisschen, wie ddie "Sitzfalte" bei Loriot.

Richtig finde ich: Bikefitting kümmert sich darum, wie der Fahrer auf dem Rad sitzt, und sich bewegt. Das geht im Prinzip komplett ohne messen und rechnen. Messen und Rechnen verkürzt nur meistens die Trial- und Error Iterationen am Anfang.

Wen es interessiert (und wer ein IOS handheld besitzt) BikeFastFit (im Applestore) gibt dem, der verstehen will schon eine Menge Hinweise, wie es besser geht, als mit Arm/Bein/Rumpflängenmessung. Natürlich ist auch das Teil stark, solange man sich in der Mitte der Regelkonfektion bewegt. Ausnahmen wie die oben wird es auch nicht packen. Wie auch. Alle diese Expertensysteme sind gesammelte Erfahrung über "normale"  Fälle, nicht  über Ausnahmen.

Als Lektüre für Selbstfitter ist übrigens Steve Hogg https://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/ eine wertvolle Quelle. Funktioniert aber auch nur über Lesen-Verstehen!!!-Umsetzen und nicht nach Schema F Listen abhaken.

Weshalb mich die Einstellung von Adam Hansen so interessiert:
Für mich steht am Anfang eine klare Vorstellung davon wie sich ein passendes Rad anfühlt.
Das heißt hier bezogen auf die anscheinend massiv nach vorn verschobene Position (das ist nur eine Facette):
Ich will so sitzen, daß ich "mittig" auf dem Rad sitze, also weder ständig mit den Armen nach vorn abstützen muss, noch, daß ich mich zum Wiegetritt nach vorn wuchten muss. *Idealisiert* würde ich also mein Gewicht komplett von Sattel und Lenker nur auf das Tretlager verlagern können, ohne vor oder zurück zu kippen.
Damit wäre die spannende Frage: Will Hansen genauso  sitzen, und das ergibt bei seinen Körpermaßen halt diese Einstellung, oder was ist seine Zielvorstellung?
Maximale Tritteffizienz (also bewusst weiter vorn sitzen) würde aus meiner Erfahrung bedeuten, daß Schultern und Arme ständig viel Gewicht tragen müssen. Das stimmt auch mit @svenso s Selbstversuch überein (interpretiere ich so). Um das, ohne Auflieger und über lange Strecken zu machen müsste dann dafür aussergewöhnlich viel entsprechende Fähigkeit und Training vorhanden sein.


----------



## zett78 (24. Dezember 2015)

BILDERGALERIE 



 schöne RR Runde bei 14 Grad am 24.12


----------



## KaiGreene (25. Dezember 2015)

25.12.  17° Herrlich...


----------



## Stolle12 (25. Dezember 2015)

hier mal mein vor einigen Wochen fertig gewordener Carbonersatz


----------



## randinneur (25. Dezember 2015)

würdiger Ersatz. Sind die Schweißnähte verschliffen?


----------



## Stolem (25. Dezember 2015)

Die Bora sind so schick - außer die Speichung im Hinterrad mhmhmh


----------



## Stolle12 (25. Dezember 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> würdiger Ersatz. Sind die Schweißnähte verschliffen?


danke : )

nein, die Schweißnähte sind ala naturell


----------



## norbert l (25. Dezember 2015)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> 25.12.  17° Herrlich...


feines rad


----------



## hellmono (25. Dezember 2015)

Das Bild da oben macht mich etwas neidisch. Ein Großteil meiner 100km heute sah so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (25. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das Bild da oben macht mich etwas neidisch. Ein Großteil meiner 100km heute sah so aus:


Warum fährt man dann Rad?


----------



## hellmono (25. Dezember 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Warum fährt man dann Rad?



Zeit und Lust. Konnte mich ja hinterher abtrocknen.


----------



## zett78 (25. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Zeit und Lust. Konnte mich ja hinterher abtrocknen.


Das ist hart, wäre nichts für mich, Respekt!


----------



## dasLasso (26. Dezember 2015)

Frei nach Udo boelts,,  quael dich du sau,,


----------



## hellmono (26. Dezember 2015)

Man muss die Zeit halt nutzen. 

Heute wars dafür wieder schön sonnig. Aber windig wie Sau. Fragt man sich, was besser ist...


----------



## fmeierde (26. Dezember 2015)

Fuji Norcom straight 1.1
Sehr zufrieden bis auf das leidige Einstellen der Bremsen.


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Dezember 2015)

Ist zwar ein TT-Bike, aber trotzdem schön (und sicher auch schnell) 

Edit: Mir ist gerade das Netapp-Logo aufgefallen, bist auch Netapp-Techniker oder ist das ein ehemaliges Bike von ihrem Rennteam?


----------



## norbert l (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## fmeierde (27. Dezember 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein TT-Bike, aber trotzdem schön (und sicher auch schnell)
> 
> Edit: Mir ist gerade das Netapp-Logo aufgefallen, bist auch Netapp-Techniker oder ist das ein ehemaliges Bike von ihrem Rennteam?



Gute Augen Ist ein Bike aus dem Rennteam.
Schau mal am Sitzrohr da steht auch wer sein Hintern drauf bewegt hat ;-)

@Norbert: Was wiegt denn das elde schwarze Geschoß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (27. Dezember 2015)

Ah, alles klar. Den Namen kann man bei der Auflösung leider nicht lesen, ich kann nur eine Portugal-Flagge erkennen.
Ich hab beruflich sehr viel mit Netapp-Systemen zu tun, deshalb ist es mir gleich aufgefallen


----------



## norbert l (27. Dezember 2015)

so wie oben gezeigt 5,4kg. mit leichten tufos könnte aber ne 4 an erster stelle stehen.
da ich aber meine berufung mehr im fahren als im flicken sehe, bleibt die 5 .


----------



## dasLasso (27. Dezember 2015)

norbert l schrieb:


> so wie oben gezeigt 5,4kg. mit leichten tufos könnte aber ne 4 an erster stelle stehen.
> da ich aber meine berufung mehr im fahren als im flicken sehe, bleibt die 5 .


... Ach Du Sch.... Wow!! Was kostet sowas? Wuerde ich gerne mal fahren, um den Unterschied zu einem Schiffsdiesel zu spueren!


----------



## norbert l (27. Dezember 2015)

dasLasso schrieb:


> ... Ach Du Sch.... Wow!! Was kostet sowas? Wuerde ich gerne mal fahren, um den Unterschied zu einem Schiffsdiesel zu spueren!


klick einfach auf mein foto und du bist in meinem album. da bekommst du auch eine vorstellung von den "kosten".


----------



## dopero (28. Dezember 2015)

norbert l schrieb:


> so wie oben gezeigt 5,4kg...


...bei zulässigen 60 kg Fahrergewicht?


----------



## dasLasso (28. Dezember 2015)

norbert l schrieb:


>


welchen Zweck hat die Schaltung unten am Lenker rechts, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norbert l (28. Dezember 2015)

für das schaltwerk


----------



## dasLasso (28. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn Du den Lenker unten greifst? Und warum dann soweit hinten?
Bei deinen Bildern könnte ich zu Kosten noch nichts finden.


----------



## norbert l (28. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> ...bei zulässigen 60 kg Fahrergewicht?


en 120kg mann hab ich mal ne runde drehen lassen.
ich selbst wiege 65kg und müsste damit im durchschnitt von nicht übergewichtigen RR-fahrern liegen


----------



## norbert l (28. Dezember 2015)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Also wenn Du den Lenker unten greifst? Und warum dann soweit hinten?
> Bei deinen Bildern könnte ich zu Kosten noch nichts finden.


1. die position passt mir.
2. das meiste ist selber gemacht, oder es sind von mir reparierte parts.


----------



## dasLasso (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab 87 und könnte wohl auf 77 kommen. Waer also deutlich am Schnitt vorbei


----------



## norbert l (28. Dezember 2015)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Ich hab 87 und könnte wohl auf 77 kommen. Waer also deutlich am Schnitt vorbei


nun, das mit dem übergewicht war ein wenig spitz. wenn ich aber en bike für mich baue, mit ner integrierten stütze nebst sattel, wos nix zu verstellen gibt, na, da hoffe ich doch das mein gewicht auch in der zukunft gleich bleibt. zumindest ists mein wunsch.


----------



## dasLasso (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dopero (28. Dezember 2015)

Die Stütze müsste geklemmt sein:


----------



## DanHos (30. Dezember 2015)

*... und auch mein Flitzer!*


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2015)

für den Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fmeierde (31. Dezember 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Stütze müsste geklemmt sein:



richtig!


----------



## KritzzKratzz86 (7. Januar 2016)

Hier mein Renner 
Vor ca nem halben Jahr zum RR fahren durch Interesse an Triathlon gekommen. Mehr Spaß habe ich aber eindeutig in dreck

Lg chris


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Und je weiter der Sattel raus kommt, desto weiter kommt der auch nach hinten. Um das auszugleichen, schiebt man den dann eben nach vorn.



Das wird auch nicht anders, wenn man das Sitzrohr verlängert, dazu müsste schon der Sitzwinkel ein anderer sein und das ist vermutlich auch bei einem größeren Rahmen nicht der Fall. Ergo hat diese Sattelstellung nichts mit der gefahrenen Rahmenhöhe zu tun.


----------



## applewoi (10. Januar 2016)

.doppelt


----------



## Magneto80 (13. Januar 2016)

Mein aktuelles Basso Diamante


 


 


 

Mein Wilier Izoard (seht zum Verkauf)


 

Crossrennrad


 


 



 
Stadtrad:




Nobelhobel Stadt-Retro Renner als Ebike:


----------



## dasLasso (13. Januar 2016)

Was n Fuhrpark!!


----------



## Magneto80 (13. Januar 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Was n Fuhrpark!!


und das sind nur die Rennräder. :-D

Da gesellen sich noch 2 Mountis und 2 Lastenräder noch dazu. 

Man kann nie genug Räder haben.


----------



## dasLasso (13. Januar 2016)

Uuupsss....


----------



## zett78 (13. Januar 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Was n Fuhrpark!!



sehr geil!!

er sitzt aber auch an der Alster, ähm Quelle meinte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (13. Januar 2016)

Aha. Gut zu wissen. Nur sehr weit weg


----------



## Magneto80 (13. Januar 2016)

naja...die meisten Räder stammen aus der Zeit davor. ;-)


----------



## zett78 (13. Januar 2016)

Das stimmt! Sieht aber nach einem schönen Laden aus!


----------



## Magneto80 (13. Januar 2016)

wenn das ok ist zu posten:

https://www.facebook.com/Nobelhobel.de/


----------



## dasLasso (13. Januar 2016)

Schon geliket


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. Januar 2016)

Jetzt mit 28 mm breiten Vittoria Rubino Pro III Winterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (15. Januar 2016)

Ich auch (sorry, kein RR)


----------



## froride (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## dasLasso (16. Januar 2016)

Milkaband


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2016)

Saugutes Canyon !


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2016)

Sehr schönes Canyon. Zwei Dinge die mir nicht so gut gefallen:

- der Campa-LRS
- du könntest dein Fensterelement mal wieder streichen


----------



## froride (16. Januar 2016)

Ich mag die Campa Laufräder. Vor allem sind sie robust und rollen gut.


----------



## elHuron (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Chris_2012 (16. Januar 2016)

passt farblich gut zum Feuerlöscher ^^


----------



## applewoi (16. Januar 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Canyon. Zwei Dinge die mir nicht so gut gefallen:
> - der Campa-LRS



Häh?



froride schrieb:


> Ich mag die Campa Laufräder. Vor allem sind sie robust und rollen gut.



So siehts aus. Ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis bei Systemlaufrädern dürfte schwer zu finden sein. Gut aussehen tun sie obendrein. Wer G3 nicht mag, kann ja auch die baugleichen Fulcrums nehmen.


----------



## hellmono (16. Januar 2016)

applewoi schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis bei Systemlaufrädern dürfte schwer zu finden sein. Gut aussehen tun sie obendrein. Wer G3 nicht mag, kann ja auch die baugleichen Fulcrums nehmen.



Ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Ich find die Campa Dinger auch hässlich wie die Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## applewoi (16. Januar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Ich find die Campa Dinger auch hässlich wie die Nacht.



Super. Wenn ALLE die toll finden würden wären sie vermutlich teurer.


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Januar 2016)

elHuron schrieb:


>



Ein Caad hab ich auch mal für meinen Kumpel neu ausgebaut.Gefallen mir super!


----------



## dasLasso (19. Januar 2016)

2 € noch fuer passende Spacer bitte


----------



## Schreiner (19. Januar 2016)

Muss mal mein Silk Road Caad3 ablichten. 
Auch das rote Saeco.
Muss aktuell als Rollentrainer herhalten, durfte aber 4000KM draußen spielen in 2015.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2016)

Zwischenstand, paar Teile sind noch unterwegs. Kurbel, Vorbau, Spacer, etc.


----------



## Stolle12 (19. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Zwischenstand, paar Teile sind noch unterwegs. Kurbel, Vorbau, Spacer, etc.


Ist das der Serotta Ersatz?

Schönes Rad. Mir gefällt der Materialmix am Rahmen sehr.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2016)

Mir auch, darum musste der her. Ja, ist der Ersatz fürs Scapin.


----------



## Stolle12 (19. Januar 2016)

ach ja, war ja ein scapin...
werde alt


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2016)

applewoi schrieb:


> Häh?
> 
> 
> 
> So siehts aus. Ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis bei Systemlaufrädern dürfte schwer zu finden sein. Gut aussehen tun sie obendrein. Wer G3 nicht mag, kann ja auch die baugleichen Fulcrums nehmen.



Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Das war eine glasklare Aussage.

@san_andreas: Das sieht vielversprechend aus. Halte uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (19. Januar 2016)

Cannondale baut(e) wirklich sehr schöne Rennradrahmen.


----------



## Ianus (22. Januar 2016)

Beste Grüße vom Postboten.....


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2016)

Los pack aus, zeig her!


----------



## Ianus (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Ianus (22. Januar 2016)

Ich als oller Klein-Junkie


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2016)

Geil, geil, geil ! 
Welche Größe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (22. Januar 2016)

57...


----------



## Ianus (22. Januar 2016)

Hab keinen Plan bzgl. des Aufbaus... 10-fach Campagnolo hat momentan die besten Karten.

Der hier steht bislang auch nur rum....





Die besten Alurahmen der letzten 2 Dekaden....


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2016)

Morgen kommt meine Hollowgramm !


----------



## Stolle12 (22. Januar 2016)

abwarten, es gibt Glatteis


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2016)

Neulich ist der DPD schon vorbei gefahren....wegen "höherer Gewalt".


----------



## opi13 (25. Januar 2016)

klassik trifft moderne


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie hat das was. Ich weiss nicht ob es daran liegt, dass sich die Shimano-4-Arm-Kurbel in den Laufrädern wiederfindet....

Was aber gar nicht geht: Unterschiedliche Reifenhersteller vorne und hinten


----------



## roundround (27. Januar 2016)

@elHuron
Welche Schaltung ist denn an dem CD verbaut?
Ich finde die auf dem Bild gar nicht.


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Januar 2016)

Bei dem trüben Winterwetter brauchte ich mal wieder etwas Farbe am Rad. Lenkerband wurde rot und Sattel hat jetzt auch ein wenig Farbe. Wenn jemand noch einen roten SLR hat, bitte PN


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2016)

Details werden noch geändert (Klickies, Sattel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (31. Januar 2016)

Zwei sehr schoene Bikes'


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2016)

Danke !


----------



## maze665 (1. Februar 2016)

sehr hübsch @san_andreas ... welcher sattel kommt denn?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2016)

Wie immer SLR, aber in schwarz.
Der rote gehört aufs Enduro.


----------



## dasLasso (1. Februar 2016)

Hi sanandreas. Ich kann Dir leider keine pn schreiben!? Ist das ein caad12?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2016)

PN an san_andreas.

Das ist ein SystemSix in 58, vorne Carbon mit Alu-Hinterbau.


----------



## dasLasso (1. Februar 2016)

Ok. Ich Versuchs mal. Bei meinem Handy ist was durcheinander.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Februar 2016)

Das Cannondale gefällt mir auch gut, aber das Nicolai ist der Hammer!  Da gefällt mir alles (beim WCS-Ergolenker guck ich nicht so genau hin), ich würde sogar den Sattel so lassen.


----------



## hellmono (6. Februar 2016)

Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt geputzt und auf seinem Platz "geparkt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias1983 (9. Februar 2016)

Mein Orca 





Und alle zusammen ;-)


----------



## maze665 (9. Februar 2016)

sehr ansprechend das orca!


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2016)

darf man das hier zeigen, obwohl's kein typischer renner mehr ist 
das ist mein (gut) 8kg stadtrad auf basis eines principia rsl (man erkennt die unterrohrschrift noch als schatten der aufkleber)


----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Februar 2016)

Was lief bei den vorderen Speichen falsch??? :-O 
der Vorbau gefällt mir! 
Warum musste es unbedingt eine tapered Gabel sein? Eine 1 1/8 wäre doch bestimmt noch günstiger gewesen...


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2016)

die gabel ist 1 1/8" durchgehend und vollcarbon. die speichen vorn sind mir eigentlich zu fancy, aber die laufräder waren günstig und sind leicht.
in bewegung sieht das vorderrad aber schon irgendwie abgefahren aus. der vorbau flext, aber man kann super handschuhe reinklemmen


----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Februar 2016)

Ok! Was ist dann unter dem unteren Steuersatz? 
Das mit dem Flex dachte ich mir. Flext er seitlich oder ist es eher eine "Dämpfung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2016)

der blanke ring gehört fest zur gabel (schätze geklebt). das ist als einziges (an der gabel) nicht aus carbon. darauf sitzt der gabelkonus.
der vorbau flext zur seite, lässt sich aber gut fahren.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Februar 2016)

eine dämpfung dämpft! das ist eher eine blattfeder und die federt/flext bzw verbiegt sich.

funktionieren die bremsen mit den v-brake hebeln? ich würde wenigstens die übersetzung reduzieren.


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> funktionieren die bremsen mit den v-brake hebeln?


da habe ich lange gehadert und gesucht und gelesen, was geht und was nicht. ALSO eigentlich geht die kombination nach der crowd intelligence des www überhaupt gar nicht. ich find's aber total bissig und damit absolut tauglich. vielleicht verstelle ich die hebel mal, aber wieso? bin mit der bremspower total zufrieden (habe auch grüne swissstop-gummis).


----------



## ONE78 (9. Februar 2016)

die v-brake habel holen mehr seilzug ein, damit das knackige gefühl. man hat aber weniger bremskraft, daher sollte man die übersetzung (wenn möglich, wie bei deinen hebeln) reduzieren. damit hat man dann immernoch das knackige gefühl, aber etwas mehr power.


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2016)

ich teste es.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2016)

Ich find's recht hübsch. Eine silberne Stütze würde es noch schöner machen. Die schwarze kann man zwar als Gegenpol zur Gabel ansehen, trotzdem fände ich silber schöner. Hatte mein altes Rennrad ja in sehr ähnlichen Farben aufgebaut und konnte es da testen.


----------



## HorstSt (10. Februar 2016)

Ich finde die Gabel etwas klobig, gerade weil der Vorbau und die LR so filigran wirken.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2016)

endlich fahrbereit


----------



## ceo (12. Februar 2016)

typo-overkill


----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2016)

Noch ein Strassenkreuzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. Februar 2016)

Mein neues kam heute auch




:freu:


----------



## zett78 (12. Februar 2016)

Mach auf!


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2016)

Raus mit dem Ding und herzeigen!


----------



## ONE78 (12. Februar 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mach auf!


----------



## Ianus (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Nordpol (13. Februar 2016)

das sieht schon mal sehr lecker aus..


----------



## luCYnger (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich weiß leider nicht , ob ich hier im richtigen Faden unterwegs bin.
Ich möchte einfach mal kompetentere Leute bitten,
mir bei der Identifizierung dieses Fort Rades behilflich zu sein : 


 
ich hab leider von so Asphaltschneidern überhaupt keinen Plan, da ich nur off-road unterwegs bin.

Mir ist dieses anscheinend schon ältere Fort Fahrrad in die Garage gekommen und da ich keine Verwendung dafür habe und den Platz brauche, möchte ich es eigentlich verkaufen.
Hab bloß keine Ahnung um was für ein Rad es sich genau handelt und wo man das am besten anbieten kann.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe
Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Februar 2016)

Die korrekte Bezeichnung wäre wohl Rennsportrad. Dürfte aus den 80ern stammen. 
Verhökern z. B. bei einem der Bikeflohmärkte, die die örtlichen Radvereine anbieten, oder über Quoka, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, den Bikemarkt...


----------



## Dirt Bastard (14. Februar 2016)

Frisch aus dem Kartong 
(_Merida Ride 5000 SE_)

Bin in Sachen Rennrad noch total unerfahren, deswegen erstmal nur ein 0815 Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (14. Februar 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die korrekte Bezeichnung wäre wohl Rennsportrad. Dürfte aus den 80ern stammen.
> Verhökern z. B. bei einem der Bikeflohmärkte, die die örtlichen Radvereine anbieten, oder über Quoka, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, den Bikemarkt...


ok, Danke


----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2016)

Vorerst fertig, läuft sehr gut und passt top.






SystemSix, 58
Hope Hoops mit Stan's Alpha
S-Works Turbo Cotton
Zipp Schnellspanner
Hollowgramm mit Stronglight
Revl Hive Bremsen
DA, Ultegra, 105 Mix
Cyrano R1 Stütze
SLR Sattel
Zipp Service Course SL Vorbau
3T Arx Pro Lenker
S-Wrap
Carbonice Kleinzeug
Ritchey Klicks
7,5 kg


----------



## hellmono (15. Februar 2016)

Gefällt mir richtig gut das Cannondale. 

Wenn ih jetzt auf dem hohen Niveau noch was verbessern dürfte, würde ich den roten Klimbim an der Bremse schwarz haben wollen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Februar 2016)

Dirt Bastard schrieb:


> Bin in Sachen Rennrad noch total unerfahren, deswegen erstmal nur ein 0815 Rad


 Schaut doch spaßig aus! 
Tip zur Ergonomie: Von den meisten wird es als angenehm empfunden, wenn der Weg zum STI ungefähr waagerecht ist (z. B. in Beitrag #4473 zu sehen) oder sogar leicht ansteigend (so wie bei San Andreas Cannondale). Ich würde den Lenker etwas hochdrehen - mal waagerecht starten und mich dann langsam rantasten. Ist zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es Dir so passt, wie es momentan eingestellt ist, aber wäre ziemlich ungewöhnlich, weil da wahrscheinlich die Handgelenke relativ stark abknicken.

Das Cannondale gefällt mir auch richtig gut, auch wenn's ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Mix ist (Carbonice, Revl, Alpha auf der einen, 105 auf der anderen Seite) Nur über die orangenen Teile an der Bremse kann man streiten.


----------



## Rockwood (15. Februar 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde den Lenker etwas hochdrehen - mal waagerecht starten und mich dann langsam rantasten. Ist zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es Dir so passt, wie es momentan eingestellt ist, aber wäre ziemlich ungewöhnlich, weil da wahrscheinlich die Handgelenke relativ stark abknicken.


Wenn er jetzt den Lenker nach Oben dreht, kann man das Rad doch kaum noch im Untergriff fahren.
Wäre meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv. Würde auch sehr bescheiden aussehen.
Falls es notwendig wird, dann die STI´s ein Stück weiter oben montieren.


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

Wie erwartet sehr gut geworden das Systemsix! 
Hätte halt Thomson Parts genommen ...  

Grad was nettes bekommen und den sram garminhalter geschwärzt ... Schnell dran ... Dann mach ich auch mal wieder ein Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood (15. Februar 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Grad was nettes bekommen und den sram garminhalter geschwärzt ... Schnell dran ... Dann mach ich auch mal wieder ein Foto!


Für mich sind die SRAM-Halterungen eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Will man das Ding ab- oder anbauen muß man jedes Mal sämtliche Griffe und womöglich noch das Lenkerband entfernen.


----------



## _Allez_ (15. Februar 2016)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Für mich sind die SRAM-Halterungen eine Fehlkonstruktion.
> Will man das Ding ab- oder anbauen muß man jedes Mal sämtliche Griffe und womöglich noch das Lenkerband entfernen.



Ich nutze den gleichen SRAM-Halter und habe noch nicht einmal irgendwas entfernt, um ihn dran- oder abzubauen. Lässt sich ganz einfach aufbiegen, sodass er um den Lenker passt.


----------



## zett78 (15. Februar 2016)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Für mich sind die SRAM-Halterungen eine Fehlkonstruktion.
> Will man das Ding ab- oder anbauen muß man jedes Mal sämtliche Griffe und womöglich noch das Lenkerband entfernen.



Wieso das???
Einfach Schraube raus, das Ding aufbiegen und abziehen.
Klappt bei RR und MTB

zu spät


----------



## Rockwood (15. Februar 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wieso das???
> Einfach Schraube raus, das Ding aufbiegen und abziehen.
> Klappt bei RR und MTB


Ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich das Teil verwendet habe.  Hätte mich damals jedenfalls nicht getraut, das Ding derart weit aufzubiegen. 
Die Garmin-Teile haben ein Scharnier.


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

hab auch noch nie alles abgebaut ... die gründe wurden eh schon oben angeführt!


----------



## hellmono (15. Februar 2016)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich das Teil verwendet habe.  Hätte mich damals jedenfalls nicht getraut, das Ding derart weit aufzubiegen.
> Die Garmin-Teile haben ein Scharnier.



Der Kunststoff ist ausreichend elastisch. Fahre die Dinger an 3 Rädern und habe schon oft hin- und hergewechselt. Wäre nie im Leben auf die Idee gekommen, irgendwas zu demontieren.

@maze665 : Wie geschwärzt? Edding?!


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

@hellmono schwarze sprühdose im keller gefudnen ... 2-3 mal drüber ... fertig! edding hat nicht so gedeckt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Wie erwartet sehr gut geworden das Systemsix!
> Hätte halt Thomson Parts genommen ...



Danke !
Thomson hat mich in dem Fall ausnahmsweise nicht so überzeugt.
Am Steuerrohr ist das echt heikel, bei dem dicken 1.5 Ding einen schönen Übergang zu finden. Da paßt der Zipp sehr gut.
Und an der Stütze hätte ich eine Setback gebraucht, gefällt mir aber nicht so.
Jetzt wird erstmal auf Laufräder gespart.

@hellmono : die Bremsen werden noch schwarz, wollte sie erstmal ausprobieren. Laufen bzw. bremsen aber gut.


----------



## merida1506 (15. Februar 2016)

Mein Wilier Cento1sl


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

Welchen lrs hast du denn im Auge @san_andreas ?

Vorbau ist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2016)

Der Leker kommt bei mir auch noch. Thomson Road Carbon, oder ?

LRS wird wohl einer von http://laufrad-tuning.com/ , der hat mir ein sehr ordentliches Angebot gemacht.
Carbon Felgen (wahrscheinlich tubular) auf CX-Ray und DT-Swiss.


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

Ja Lenker ist der Thomson Road Carbon. Habs aber gern etwas breiter! Ist ein 480er.

Heute den neuen Vorbau montiert, die cosmics endlich mal ordentlich von aufkleberresten und den Aufklebern auf den naben entfernt! Und das Ding allgemein etwas gesäubert!

CAAD 10
Mavic Cosmic Carbon
Veloflex Master
Leichtbau Spanner
Cdale Hollowgram
Stronglight Kettenblätter
Eggbeater
Bremse Ultegra
Schlagwerk Ultegra
Umwerfer Ultegra
Thomson Masterpiece Stütze
Tune Komm Vor Sattel
Thomson X2 Vorbau
Thomson Carbon Road Lenker
Cdale Flaschenhalter
Irgendein schwarzes Lenkerband































Da ich nicht der beste Fotograf bin gleich paar gemacht! Auch ein paar Details!


----------



## Nordpol (15. Februar 2016)

Der Caad 10 oder der Nachfolger sind schon eine Versuchung wert... sehr schick.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist es richtig schick!
Nachdem ich das caad12 letzte Woche gefahren bin komme ich auch enorm in Versuchung.
Erstmal Umzug und daaaann vielleicht wieder einen kleinen Renner


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Cannondale gefällt mir auch richtig gut, auch wenn's ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Mix ist (Carbonice, Revl, Alpha auf der einen, 105 auf der anderen Seite) Nur über die orangenen Teile an der Bremse kann man streiten.



Das Carbonice Kleinzeug ist vom Vorbesitzer.
Und 105 (Kassette, Umwerfer, Shifter) sind halt jetzt erstmal zum Einstieg dagewesen.
Die Hive sind ein Schnapper gewesen und funzen ziemlich gut.

Seit ich die Etap gesehen habe, ist eh schon wieder Grübeln angesagt. 


@maze665 : superschön, dein Rad !


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. Februar 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Ja Lenker ist der Thomson Road Carbon. Habs aber gern etwas breiter! Ist ein 480er.
> 
> Heute den neuen Vorbau montiert, die cosmics endlich mal ordentlich von aufkleberresten und den Aufklebern auf den naben entfernt! Und das Ding allgemein etwas gesäubert!



Wirklich Top!

Ich würde vielleicht noch schönere Flaschenhalter montieren und den Gabelschaft etwas kürzen.


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

Gabelschaft passt mir so. Flaschenhalter bin ich noch am überlegen ... So richtig schöne hab ich noch nicht gefunden ... Such was traditionelles ... Muss
Nicht aus Carbon sein ... Dennoch leicht! Vorschläge?


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2016)

King Cage oder Speci Ti Cage ?


----------



## ceo (15. Februar 2016)

minoura dura cage (36g) in div. farben ist schön und schön klassisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (15. Februar 2016)

caad10 - immer wieder klasse!


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. Februar 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Gabelschaft passt mir so. Flaschenhalter bin ich noch am überlegen ... So richtig schöne hab ich noch nicht gefunden ... Such was traditionelles ... Muss
> Nicht aus Carbon sein ... Dennoch leicht! Vorschläge?



Tacx Deva in s/w fände ich passend.

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Flaschen-halter/Flaschenhalter/Tacx-T-6154-Deva-Flaschenhalter.html


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

Also wenn der schöner sein soll dann lass ich lieber die alten dran!


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. Februar 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Also wenn der schöner sein soll dann lass ich lieber die alten dran!



Geschmacksache, ich hab die Tune Wasserträger an dem gleichen Rahmen.


----------



## maze665 (15. Februar 2016)

Hab ich auch rumliegen ... Es nervt aber das da nur diese konischen Flaschen passen ...
Wird sich schon was finden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Februar 2016)

Arundel Mandible? Gäbe es in UD und glänzend. Wasserträger Uni oder 2.0? 
Aber ich finde die verbauten gar nicht so übel. Da ist sicherlich nicht "Not am Mann".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (16. Februar 2016)

ich find die verbauten cannondale nicht so schlecht .... 9€ und 40g passt doch ganz gut!


----------



## hellmono (16. Februar 2016)

Thema Flaschenhalter: Ist es normal, dass die Flaschenhalter die Flaschen immer nett zerkratzen? Oder liegt das an meinen "billigen" Radon Carbon-Haltern?


----------



## Rockwood (16. Februar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Thema Flaschenhalter: Ist es normal, dass die Flaschenhalter die Flaschen immer nett zerkratzen? Oder liegt das an meinen "billigen" Radon Carbon-Haltern?


Das wird mit Deinen Radon-Flaschenhaltern nichts zu tun haben.
Einen Tod muß man halt sterben. Entweder die Flaschen sitzen fest und zerkratzen bei Gebrauch oder Du verlierst die Flaschen während der Fahrt.
Flaschen sind Verschleiß- oder gar Wegwerfartikel, die man nach einer Saison sowieso meist austauscht. So lange sehen sie halbwegs ansehnlich aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Februar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Thema Flaschenhalter: Ist es normal, dass die Flaschenhalter die Flaschen immer nett zerkratzen? Oder liegt das an meinen "billigen" Radon Carbon-Haltern?



Was am wenigsten die Flasche zerkratzt, ist der King Cage Ti.


----------



## ceo (16. Februar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Thema Flaschenhalter: Ist es normal, dass die Flaschenhalter die Flaschen immer nett zerkratzen? Oder liegt das an meinen "billigen" Radon Carbon-Haltern?



die endlösung sind die cageless von fabric – ich warte noch auf größere flaschenvolumen (bislang gibt's nur 600ml)


----------



## Chris_2012 (16. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> die endlösung sind die cageless von fabric – ich warte noch auf größere flaschenvolumen (bislang gibt's nur 600ml)



 Hält die Flasche jedoch sehr fest und ist somit im Alltag nutzlos.


----------



## Schrommski (17. Februar 2016)

Das zerkratzt dann lediglich den Rahmen und dafür nicht die Flasche, oder wie?

Wenn einem die Flasche wichtiger ist... Muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## hellmono (18. Februar 2016)

Danke für das Feedback. 

Und nur damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird: Ich nutze die Flaschen jetzt auch nicht Ewigkeiten. Aber wenn sie nach 4-5 Ausfahrten schon ordentlich zerkratzt sind, stört das dann doch meinen (vielleicht übertriebenen) Sinn für Ästhetik. Der Rahmen ist mir in jedem Fall wichtiger, keine Sorge.


----------



## ceo (18. Februar 2016)

Schrommski schrieb:


> Das zerkratzt dann lediglich den Rahmen und dafür nicht die Flasche, oder wie?


naja, wie lange dauert es mit einer kunststoff-flasche eine gute pulverbeschichtung oder lackierung zu versauen? ist das wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## maze665 (18. Februar 2016)

Familienzuwachs 










Schwager bräuchte auch einen fahrbaren Untersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (18. Februar 2016)

So heute ne schöne Tour gemacht, nur war es kälter als gedacht!





Ja der Schaft muss noch gekürzt werden .





Oder einfach eine andere Perspektive wählen .


----------



## maze665 (18. Februar 2016)

das bisschen schnee wird doch niemanden aufhalten  
mir ist irgendwie mein rad zu schade um es bei solch einer nasskalten witterung zu bewegen! weiss auch nicht.
da nehm ich dann lieber mein 29er.


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Februar 2016)

Im Schnee bin ich auch nicht gefahren . Die Straßen waren frei. 300 m weiter unten war auch aller Schnee weg.


----------



## Fipslilli (19. Februar 2016)

90er Style!
PIRATE - eigene Lackierung und Aufbau

Rahmen-Alu mit geschliffenen Nähten
1Zoll Carbon-Gabel von ProLite
LRS-Veltec
Schaltgruppe-Campagnolo Centaur Black&Red
Bremsen- TRP
Sattel/Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Steuersatz - Ritchey WCS
Lenkerband- Cinelli
Pedalen- LOOK


----------



## norbert l (23. Februar 2016)




----------



## kordesh (23. Februar 2016)

norbert l schrieb:


>



Schön! (bis auf die Farbe der Kurbel und Pedale) ;-)

Sitzt du so weit vorne? Oder ist der Sattel erstmal so montiert und noch nicht eingestellt? 

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## zett78 (23. Februar 2016)

kordesh schrieb:


> Schön! (bis auf die Farbe der Kurbel und Pedale) ;-)
> 
> Sitzt du so weit vorne? Oder ist der Sattel erstmal so montiert und noch nicht eingestellt?
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Mensch, dass ist doch der Nobbi!
Da wird der Rahmen wahrscheinlich Eigenbau sein!
Immer wieder


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Februar 2016)

Neue Decals am Start:


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Februar 2016)

norbert l schrieb:


>


Sehe ich das richtig: Ist das ein altes Dura-Ace-Schaltwerk mit Campa-Hebeln? Funktioniert das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (23. Februar 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig: Ist das ein altes Dura-Ace-Schaltwerk mit Campa-Hebeln? Funktioniert das?



Schaut doch einfach mal in seine Alben und dann seht ihr, was alles funktioniert!


----------



## kordesh (23. Februar 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mensch, dass ist doch der Nobbi!
> Da wird der Rahmen wahrscheinlich Eigenbau sein!
> Immer wieder



Ok. Danke für die Info. Kenn "den Nobbi" nicht 

Finde den Rahmen nämlich auch ganz geil! Wenns n Eigenbau ist noch 100x geiler! 

Edit: Und die Bremsen auch Eigenbau?! Ist ja Porno! Ich glaube n Blick in die Alben lohnt sich wirklich...


----------



## maze665 (23. Februar 2016)

gestern 50k afterwörkrunde


----------



## captainsangria (24. Februar 2016)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Neue Decals am Start


Danke für das Bild. Jetzt weiß ich, dass die Rotor auch gut auf meinem aussehen wird.
Habe das SLR03 und war mir bis jetzt unsicher.

Habe nun neue Reifen auf meinen Bontragern - 25er Vredestein Fortezza Senso T All Weather
Möchte nur warten, bis die Strassen halbwegs schotterfrei sind.


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Februar 2016)

Rotor würde deinem sehr gut stehen, allerdings wäre mir das rote LB "too much". Die aeolus sind fein.


----------



## captainsangria (24. Februar 2016)

Hatte vorher ein schwarzes oben, da hat es ein wenig langweilig ausgesehen. 
Vor Flandern muss ich eh noch ein 2. drüberwickeln, vielleicht wird das schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (28. Februar 2016)

Serotta Atlanta by sputelkopf, auf Flickr


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2016)

geikes serotta, leider etwas klein.

mein agresti jetzt mit plaste gabel



Agresti by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr


----------



## doctor worm (28. Februar 2016)

Naja, bei 182 ein 58er Sitzrohr und ein 565mm OR sind schon ok, die Beine sind halt zu lang. Und mit den Sommerschuhen kommt der Sattel auch nochmal fast einen cm weiter runter.
Aber es sieht wirklich extrem aus...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2016)

ist ein altes lied. ich kenne es, dass man als langbeiner rahmen fahren muss, die vom or her passen. und dass sattelstützenauszug auf fotos immer ktass aussieht.


----------



## captainsangria (28. Februar 2016)

Jetzt sind die Sommerreifen montiert:






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diogenes26 (3. März 2016)

Neu gekauft: ein GT Grade Carbon mit 105er Ausrüstung


 
Ein wahrhaft tolles Bike!


 
Es fährt sich super smooth und komfortabel! Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den kommenden Sommer!


----------



## cube911 (3. März 2016)

Sehr geil


----------



## Tesafilm (12. März 2016)

Gestern ein wenig vom Wetter überrascht worden, aber war geil. Ist ne gute Schneefräse


----------



## maze665 (14. März 2016)

Von grad eben


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. März 2016)

Da kann man schon neidisch werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. März 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da kann man schon neidisch werden!


Aber nur wegen Bild 1-2


----------



## Diogenes26 (14. März 2016)

Wirklich tolle Räder hier! Da musst ich mich doch auch noch mal beteiligen:


----------



## dasLasso (14. März 2016)

Hey Grieche, was ist das fuer ein Modell?


----------



## Diogenes26 (15. März 2016)

Ein GT Grade Carbon, 2015er Modell. http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/2015/bikes/road/adventure/grade-carbon-105


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2016)

Update: Thomson 110mm, PRO Stütze, Carbonetten


----------



## haekel72 (15. März 2016)

Die Radon meiner Frau und meins^^ Sage + R1 5.0


----------



## Boxxxer64 (15. März 2016)

Mein Übergangsbike bis das F8 geliefert wird(Ende Juni!Mist)! War mal wieder erstaunt wie steif der Rahmen im Vergleich zu meinem Basso ist!


----------



## ONE78 (15. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 473019
> 
> Update: Thomson 110mm, PRO Stütze, Carbonetten


Irgendwie fehlt mir da vorn nen bissl Silber. Haste mal den Thomson in Silber probiert?


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2016)

Hab mal einen silbernen Vorbau reingehalten...hat mich aber nicht überzeugt.
Der Rahmen wird eh demnächst überarbeitet. Weiß noch nicht, ob es so bleibt oder anders wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (16. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab mal einen silbernen Vorbau reingehalten...hat mich aber nicht überzeugt.
> Der Rahmen wird eh demnächst überarbeitet. Weiß noch nicht, ob es so bleibt oder anders wird.



definiere überarbeitet.  
sieht schon sehr gut aus ... und ja keine silbernen thomson teile ... hab ich mir auch eingebildet ... passt aber eindeutig das schwarz besser find ich.


----------



## Ampelhasser (16. März 2016)

Endlich mal wieder Sonnenschein *und* Frei


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> definiere überarbeitet.
> sieht schon sehr gut aus ... und ja keine silbernen thomson teile ... hab ich mir auch eingebildet ... passt aber eindeutig das schwarz besser find ich.



Der Lack Hinterbau soll demnächst gemacht werden, weil er paar weniger schöne Einschlüße unter dem Klarlack hat.
Da stellt sich die Frage, ob man das ganze nicht komplett anders macht. Ideen habe ich schon paar.
Geht von "nur weniger Decals" bis "komplett anders".


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2016)

Von grad eben


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2016)

Allgäu ?


----------



## randinneur (16. März 2016)

traumhaft. Ab welcher Höhe liegt Schnee da unten grade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Allgäu ?


Trentino



randinneur schrieb:


> traumhaft. Ab welcher Höhe liegt Schnee da unten grade?


Heute Nacht hat's weiter oben geschneit. Ab ca. 750 m lag abseits der Straßen etwas Schnee.


----------



## Stokes (16. März 2016)

Hatte die Laufräder letztes Jahr im Triathlonrad und jetzt spaßeshalber mal ins alte Kuota gesteckt.

Wollt das Rad eigentlich hergeben, hab mich jetzt aber wieder neu verliebt ;-)!


----------



## Dirt Bastard (19. März 2016)

Das gute Wetter genutzt


----------



## suoixon (19. März 2016)

Nächstes Wochenende baue ich ein dare VSR für einen Kumpel auf.
Sobald Fertig gibt's Bilder


----------



## esta (23. März 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende baue ich ein dare VSR für einen Kumpel auf.
> Sobald Fertig gibt's Bilder


Bei dem Namen musste ich erstmal Google anwerfen. Mich würde interessieren wie ihr an das Frameset gekommen seid und was der Spaß kostet.


----------



## suoixon (25. März 2016)

Wie immer, Vitamin b 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## numinisflo (25. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 473019
> 
> Update: Thomson 110mm, PRO Stütze, Carbonetten


Richtig gut. Warum keine Thomson Stütze?


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2016)

Die liegt auch hier .


----------



## lolobo4 (25. März 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wie immer, Vitamin b
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Kannst du den Preis verraten? 
Und ist deine Quelle an weiteren Verkäufen Interessiert? 

per Pn vielleicht


----------



## suoixon (25. März 2016)

Nachdem ich das Teil in der Hand hatte, habe ich beschlossen auch eines zu wollen... Und das obwohl ich letztes Jahr erst einen engage Rahmen gekauft habe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (25. März 2016)

von heute


----------



## cube911 (25. März 2016)

Klasse rad. grosses foto wär mal schön.


----------



## Stolle12 (25. März 2016)

cube911 schrieb:


> Klasse rad. grosses foto wär mal schön.


gern


----------



## kordesh (26. März 2016)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476392
> gern



WOW! Ist das geil! Das kommt meinem Verständnis von einem perfekten Renner ziemlich nahe!


----------



## cube911 (26. März 2016)

sehr perfekt.


----------



## cube911 (26. März 2016)

besser kann mans nicht machen. ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. März 2016)

Richtig gut!


----------



## ONE78 (28. März 2016)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476392
> gern


welche FlaHas sind denn das und taugen die?


----------



## Stolle12 (28. März 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> welche FlaHas sind denn das und taugen die?



http://carbonworks.de/produkte/

m.E. taugen sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (28. März 2016)

Garnicht so schlecht... Konnte ihm leider keine Hochprofil sowie kleinere Kassette mehr einreden.
Vielleicht kommts noch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. März 2016)

Cool, ein Caféracer mit Kartenhalterung:
http://www.amazon.de/Kartenhalter-Rondo-Massivholz-dunkel-Speisekartenhalter/dp/B005NWRVIO

Ernsthaft: Lässt sich das nicht anders lösen? Sieht ja aus wie aus den 80ern...


----------



## suoixon (28. März 2016)

Leider nein. Der Eingang der Züge ist hinter dem Steuerrohr.
Der Lenker hat ebenfalls innenverlegte Züge, irgendwo wollten wir noch die Zugeinsteller platzieren. 
Hatten es vorher kürzer, da konnte man aber nicht mehr lenken.

Hat aber den Charm das man die Außenhüllen durchgehend verlegen kann und unten kurz über dem Tretlager fixiert werden. Kein Geklapper... 

Habe diese Art Verlegung aber schon mal gesehen, fällt mir nur gerade nicht mehr ein wo.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (28. März 2016)

Und schon bin ich wieder happy mit meiner Zugverlegung!


----------



## Diogenes26 (28. März 2016)

Echt tolle Bikes hier! Das Cannondale ist eine wahre Schönheit! Aber fährt denn niemand Scheibe hier?


----------



## prince67 (28. März 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Garnicht so schlecht... Konnte ihm leider keine Hochprofil sowie kleinere Kassette mehr einreden.
> Vielleicht kommts noch
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Die Kette ist auch zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (29. März 2016)

Diogenes26 schrieb:


> Echt tolle Bikes hier! Das Cannondale ist eine wahre Schönheit! Aber fährt denn niemand Scheibe hier?



Weil die Räder dann nicht mehr "toll" wären 

Warum sollte man mit Scheibe fahren?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. März 2016)

Warum sollte man die Grundsatzdiskussion in ner Galerie führen?


----------



## hellmono (30. März 2016)

Wer tippt meine Lieblingsfarbe richtig?


----------



## P4LL3R (30. März 2016)

Blau?


----------



## stromer1 (30. März 2016)

Weiss?


----------



## hellmono (30. März 2016)

Pink.


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2016)




----------



## ONE78 (30. März 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wer tippt meine Lieblingsfarbe richtig?


Das silber der bremsflanken?


----------



## Ianus (1. April 2016)

Vorläufig fertig. Laufräder sind provisorisch, ich wollte das Teil aber mal fahrfertig bekommen wenn es ab morgen so schön werden soll.


----------



## Timmy35 (1. April 2016)

Das gefällt mir mal richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2016)

bis auf die kurbel, sogar sehr gut


----------



## hellmono (2. April 2016)

Ich weiß, Galerie und so. Aber hier ist ja die Kompetenz vertreten.

Kann mir jemand einen Sattel empfehlen: Schwarz, um die 150g und ca. ebenso viele Euronen. Gerne weniger.
Bei meinem Selle SLR Ti ist gestern die Satteldecke gebrochen. Und ich würde gern mal was anderes fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2016)

In der Gewichtsklasse gibt's nicht soviel mehr, vorallem preislich.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. April 2016)

achso. Renner hab ich jetzt auch.


----------



## cube911 (2. April 2016)

sieht gut aus


----------



## hellmono (2. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In der Gewichtsklasse gibt's nicht soviel mehr, vorallem preislich.



Das habe ich mittlerweile auch recherchiert. Scheint echt ein guter Preis-Leistungssattel zu sein, der SLR. Bin ja auch immer Fan gewesen.

Vielleicht teste ich aber doch mal einen Speedneedle, oder diesen modernen Fabric. Dann wirds aber entweder wieder deutlich teurer, oder schwerer. Mal sehen...


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2016)

Speedneedle ist halt gewichtsmässig begrenzt, saubequem ist er aber.
Die Fiziks sind ganz nice, aber sauteuer.

Prologos kriegst du gut im Tour-Markt.


----------



## Tobstar23 (2. April 2016)

Halbernster Vorschlag am Rande: Flite Titanium gestrippt=154g

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (3. April 2016)

heute mal das erste tageslichtfoto




fährt schon sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dark-berlin (3. April 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> heute mal das erste tageslichtfoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh was mit Scheibenbremse! Sehr schick! Kannst Du bitte ein wenig mehr Details zur Ausstattung und dem Gewicht schreiben? wenn ich das richtig auf den andere Bilder geshen habe, dann hat der Rahmen leider keine Steckachse, oder hab ich mich da vertan?


----------



## hellmono (3. April 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> heute mal das erste tageslichtfoto
> 
> fährt schon sehr gut



Sehr hübsch!

Was sind das für Reifen? Ich brauche bald auch mal neue, und kann irgendwie die Conti GP nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2016)

Probier' die S-Works Turbo Cotton, die rollen sooooo gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2016)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Ohhh was mit Scheibenbremse! Sehr schick! Kannst Du bitte ein wenig mehr Details zur Ausstattung und dem Gewicht schreiben? wenn ich das richtig auf den andere Bilder geshen habe, dann hat der Rahmen leider keine Steckachse, oder hab ich mich da vertan?


Aufbauthema



hellmono schrieb:


> Was sind das für Reifen?


Vittoria Corsa


----------



## ONE78 (3. April 2016)

Danke lupus,
Alle fragen sollten im aufbaufaden beantwortet werden. Reifen sind die hier


----------



## hellmono (3. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Probier' die S-Works Turbo Cotton, die rollen sooooo gut.



Mit 60€ pro Reifen über meiner Geizgrenze für Verbrauchsmaterial.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vittoria Corsa



Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinoKlaus (3. April 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Was sind das für Reifen? Ich brauche bald auch mal neue, und kann irgendwie die Conti GP nicht mehr sehen.



Falls du die nicht schon kennst: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Grand-Prix-Classic-Faltreifen-p30102/


----------



## simonda (3. April 2016)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Falls du die nicht schon kennst: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Grand-Prix-Classic-Faltreifen-p30102/



Ich habe die an meinem alten KLEIN auch - weil sie schön sind. Allerdings finde ich sie relativ unkomfortabel. Das Rollverhalten ist im Vergleich zu nem GP 4000 echt Bescheiden, aber vor allem Dämpfen sie sehr schlecht (vielleicht durch die "starre" Karkasse?). Ich würde sie nicht nochmals kaufen.


----------



## s1monster (4. April 2016)

Gestern am Marbach Stausee


----------



## Magneto80 (4. April 2016)

Neuer / Alter Gaul aus vorhandenen Teilen zusammen gebaut. Dient als Stadtrenner und um mit der Freundin ohne Schnittgebolze auf Tour zu gehen.
Pinarelleo Asolo mit Sram Force 1x10 Mono, Sugino Kurbel mit Stronglight Blatt und Mavic Ksyrium SLR Exalith Laufräder.


----------



## maze665 (4. April 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch!
> 
> Was sind das für Reifen? Ich brauche bald auch mal neue, und kann irgendwie die Conti GP nicht mehr sehen.




veloflex master wäre menie empfehlung.

von heute ... neue schuge getestet


----------



## Matthias_M_M (5. April 2016)

*Mein Radl, endlich fertig!

 *


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2016)

Sehr sehr geil ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## JDEM (5. April 2016)

Hab das gute Stück viel zu günstig im Bikemarkt gekauft, wird fertig gemacht und dann mal getestet (könnte ein wenig zu groß sein).
Ansonsten komplett Dura Ace 7700 inkl. Laufräder, Coda Magic Kurbeln etc.


----------



## Timmy35 (6. April 2016)

Wenn Du mit der Sattelhöhe fährst, dann ist der meiner Meinung nach nicht zu gross. Das war halt noch kein Komfort-Renner mit kürzeren Oberrohr. Kommt natürlich auch auf deine Proportionen an.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. April 2016)

Stimmt. Deswegen wurde er ja vom Vorbesitzer auch mit dem kurzen, aufrecht montierten Vorbau entschärft.
Der rote Saeco-Rahmen ist für mich so ziemlich der Inbegriff eines zeitlos hübschen Rennradrahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (6. April 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hab das gute Stück viel zu günstig im Bikemarkt gekauft, wird fertig gemacht und dann mal getestet (könnte ein wenig zu groß sein).
> Ansonsten komplett Dura Ace 7700 inkl. Laufräder, Coda Magic Kurbeln etc.



Kannst Du mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen der Sponsorenaufkleber auf dem Hinterbau machen? Ich würd die bei meinem gern nachrüsten. Stehen bei Dir Cannondale-Schriftzüge hinten auf den Sattelstreben? Ist das noch ein CAAD3 oder schon CAAD4?
Achja, und wenn die Kurbel nicht passt, sagste Bescheid, gell!


----------



## JDEM (6. April 2016)

Wegen der Größe muss ich mal schauen, bin 1,84m und vom Mountainbike nicht mehr so eine flache Sitzposition gewohnt. 
Zur Not ne gerade Stütze und nen Lenker mit wenig Drop dran.

@Tobstar23 Klar, ich mach morgen mal bessere Bilder, war nur abends schnell mit dem Smartphone geknipst.


----------



## Tobstar23 (6. April 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wegen der Größe muss ich mal schauen, bin 1,84m und vom Mountainbike nicht mehr so eine flache Sitzposition gewohnt.
> Zur Not ne gerade Stütze und nen Lenker mit wenig Drop dran.
> 
> @Tobstar23 Klar, ich mach morgen mal bessere Bilder, war nur abends schnell mit dem Smartphone geknipst.



Also ich fahr mit 1,89m nen 56er CAAD3 Saeco. Sieht dann so aus:


Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang:


Einfach dem Pfeil folgen, neues Bild gibt's erst nach der Aufrüstung.
Deins wirkt eher wie 58 vielleicht sogar 60. Vielleicht sollten wir tauschen


----------



## JDEM (6. April 2016)

Sieht schon passender aus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. April 2016)

Die Coda Kurbeln öfters auf Risse checken, sind fast alle gebrochen....


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. April 2016)

Ich glaub, es gab da sogar nen Rückruf und man konnte die bruchgefährdeten identifizieren. Ich schau morgen nochmal nach.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. April 2016)

Es sind alle bruchgefährdet, unabhängig vom Rückruf damals. Eine schöne Kurbel, aber für "Fahr"-räder nicht geeignet.


----------



## JDEM (8. April 2016)

Ja, hab ich auch schon leider gelesen, immerhin ist die Kurbel nicht vom Rückruf betroffen gewesen.
Hab jetzt im Bikemarkt nen passenden Cinelli Alter Vorbau gefunden, neues Lenkerband kommt auch noch und dann mach ich mal noch ein paar ordentliche Fotos.


----------



## zett78 (8. April 2016)

Hier sind Bilder angesagt und kein Bla Bla!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hab jetzt im Bikemarkt nen passenden Cinelli Alter Vorbau gefunden


Pinup dabei?


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2016)

@zett78 : Wie ist bei dir der Garmin befestigt ? Schaut gut aus.


----------



## zett78 (8. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @zett78 : Wie ist bei dir der Garmin befestigt ? Schaut gut aus.


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2016)

Danke !
Geil, ich will doch ein Venge ! Brauch zwar keins, aber egal.

@zett78 : wie bist du mit den Bremsen zufrieden ?


----------



## zett78 (8. April 2016)

Die Bremsen verrichten gute Arbeit, ist aber auch kein Rad, was jemals die Alpen sehen wird 
Von der Einstellbarkeit so ne Sache, wie so einiges bei dem Rad. Aber das weiß man ja vorher 
Aber einmal alles richtig gemacht: TOP!


----------



## noocelo (8. April 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hier sind Bilder angesagt und kein Bla Bla!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (8. April 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


>



Also ein Beitrag OHNE Bild geht ja wohl noch! 
Falls jmd. Interesse an dem Rahmenset hat, bitte melden.
Die Campa Super Record wäre auch abzugeben.


----------



## Schmittler (8. April 2016)




----------



## cube911 (8. April 2016)

sehr geile bikes...


----------



## mohlo (9. April 2016)

Der Dritte in der Familie: Nach Enduro und Cyclocrosser nun eine Rennfeile...


----------



## JDEM (9. April 2016)




----------



## Jonas27 (9. April 2016)




----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2016)

Jonas27 schrieb:


>


Herrliches Rad.


----------



## Nordpol (9. April 2016)

sehe ich auch so, aber mit Cannondale Kurbel wäre es perfect.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2016)

Japp, Rad ist super. Die Rotor finde ich irgendie immer sch... Dieses bescheuerte Laser-Dekor ist einfach völlig übertrieben. Ne neue Red wäre auch super an dem Rad.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (10. April 2016)

Ja der Dekor ist echt.... Aber die Kurbel gefällt mir. Mann muss nur suchen, dann bekommt man sie auch in schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Pinup dabei?





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481439



Offenbar nicht


----------



## JDEM (10. April 2016)

Ne, leider nicht. Die Preise sind auch ein wenig übertrieben dafür.


----------



## Stolem (10. April 2016)

Heut n bisschen durch den Hafen gerollert...


----------



## zett78 (10. April 2016)




----------



## maze665 (10. April 2016)

von meiner heutigen ausfahrt ... danach lässt sichs dann ohne schlechtes gewissen paris-roubaix anschaun


----------



## Nordpol (10. April 2016)

ich habe es mir aufgenommen, und schau auch gerade...


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2016)

Finale war super !


----------



## magas (11. April 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> von meiner heutigen ausfahrt ... danach lässt sichs dann ohne schlechtes gewissen paris-roubaix anschaun



Millstätter See - sehr schön 

Ist schon sehr frühlingshaft um die Zeit


----------



## Popeye34 (11. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2016)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> Ja der Dekor ist echt.... Aber die Kurbel gefällt mir. Mann muss nur suchen, dann bekommt man sie auch in schön!


 
Deutlich besser! Am richtigen Rahmen sicherlich richtig gut. An einem organisch-rundlich geformten Carbonrahmen wäre sie immer noch nichts für mich, aber an einem Rahmen aus Metall...


----------



## maze665 (14. April 2016)

von gestern ... spontan den freien tag und das chöne wetter genutzt ... 133km / 1400hm


----------



## Stolle12 (15. April 2016)




----------



## Ianus (16. April 2016)

Sodele, anderer LRS ist drin. So würd ich es mal lassen...


----------



## Nordpol (16. April 2016)

kann sich sehen lassen...


----------



## ONE78 (16. April 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Sodele, anderer LRS ist drin. So würd ich es mal lassen...



Beide geil, bis auf die kurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (16. April 2016)

Kurbeln bleiben vorerst (die K-Force sowieso). Ab jetzt liegt der Fokus auf meinem so hoffe ich letzten Projekt....


----------



## maze665 (17. April 2016)

sonntagsausflug ins nachbarland auf pizza und cappuccino ... 70km / 1100hm


----------



## hellmono (17. April 2016)

Das Radl nach ähnlich vielen km, weniger hm und deutlich weniger Sehenswertem. War auch dreckig an der Ruhr, so dass es auf dem Bild schon gewienert ist.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2016)

Und ich kotz hier ab vor lauter Pollen / Asthma...


----------



## dasLasso (17. April 2016)

Dann komm hier her... Nur Reeeeegen...


----------



## hellmono (17. April 2016)

Achja, wenn jemand Tipps für eine schicke Kurbel hat: Immer her damit. Die Force hat mir nie so recht gefallen. Und der Antrieb ist bald eh mal fällig.

Cannondale Hollowgram finde ich schick, aber irgendwie passt die nicht an einem Specialized. Die S-Works Kurbel wiederum finde ich nicht so toll...


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2016)

Die Red22 finde ich geil mit den krassen Kettenblättern.

Also Dura Ace, Rotor (geschwärzt) oder doch Hollowgramm.

Kommt auf einem der schönsten Tarmac ziemlich geil:


----------



## hellmono (17. April 2016)

Die Red finde ich auch sehr geil. Aber da müsste ich doch auf 11-fach umrüsten = Schaltwerk und STIs auch tauschen.
Oder kann ich die 11-fach Kurbel mit 10-fach Kette fahren?


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2016)

Da geht zehnfach ohne Probleme, die Ketten sind ja innen gleich breit.
Steht sogar 11/10 drauf, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## numinisflo (18. April 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Achja, wenn jemand Tipps für eine schicke Kurbel hat: Immer her damit. Die Force hat mir nie so recht gefallen. Und der Antrieb ist bald eh mal fällig.
> 
> Cannondale Hollowgram finde ich schick, aber irgendwie passt die nicht an einem Specialized. Die S-Works Kurbel wiederum finde ich nicht so toll...


Einfach alles runterschmeißen und ne schöne Super Record dran.  Gefällt mir nach wie vor mit Abstand am Besten.

Dura Ace würde den stealth look zerstören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (18. April 2016)

heute vom user @FlowinFlo bekommen. sehr zu empfhelen die werkzeugrolle!

und um auch bei der kurbelrunde meinen senf dazuzugeben ... hollowgram!!!


----------



## zett78 (18. April 2016)

Mackworkshop?


----------



## maze665 (18. April 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mackworkshop?



nein. stellt flowinflo selber her.


----------



## LOVELO (18. April 2016)

stay classy! Mein altes Kalkhoff hat frisches Leder und neue Mäntelchen bekommen. Ein echtes Sonntagsfahrrad.




Im regnerischeren Alltag nutze ich dieses schöne Bianchi Rekord.


----------



## cube911 (18. April 2016)

das schwarze specialized ist so was von sehr geil


----------



## dasLasso (19. April 2016)

Erstes Foto vom neuen Rose xeon Team cgf3000 mit Lrs rs1400
61er mit 100mm Vorbau. Hab 92er Sl. 

Ist ein GF Rennrad. Erster Eindruck gut. Aber nicht alles gut eingestellt. 
Wir werden genau hinschauen.


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (24. April 2016)

Nix besonderes, aber um einiges günstiger als ein neues Gebrauchtes und es tut was es soll: bringt mich von A nach B und ich kann damit trainieren wenn ich nicht zum Mountainbiken in den Taunus komme.


----------



## Meisee (30. April 2016)

Mein geliebtes schweizer RR mit (zurzeit nur) 105er Ausstattung. Toller Carbon Rahmen und ein reelles Gewicht von rund 8 kg (Mit Flaschenhalter, Sigma Sendern, Pedalen, etc.).


----------



## na!To (30. April 2016)

Schon ein paar Tage alt das Foto, aber in guter Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube911 (30. April 2016)

hammer das giant


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2016)

Hier mein neues Spielzeug. Macht unheimlich viel Spaß...


----------



## zett78 (1. Mai 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488984
> Hier mein neues Spielzeug. Macht unheimlich viel Spaß...


Gibt's das auch von nah, würde gerne was sehen! Antriebsseite wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2016)

Klar


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2016)

Sorry,Handykamera ist nicht so dolle. Oder ich war so aufgeregt beim knipsen.
komplett Ultegra.


----------



## na!To (1. Mai 2016)

cube911 schrieb:


> hammer das giant


Jap. Fährt sich auch absolut genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (1. Mai 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> KlarAnhang anzeigen 488986



Gefällt mir echt gut das Venge!

Kannst du mir sagen, was für Laufräder das sind?


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2016)

Laufradsatz habe ich mir aus China bestellt. Nach ausführlicher Analyse habe ich den Kauf gewagt. Und nicht bereut. Qualität Top. Preis fair.
Selbst ein Lightweight-Fahrer konnte nach genauer Inspektion nichts nachteiliges feststellen. 
Top gespeicht und zentriert. Ich würde immer wieder die China Carbonräder bestellen.

VG!


----------



## zett78 (1. Mai 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Selbst ein Lightweight-Fahrer konnte nach genauer Inspektion nichts nachteiliges feststellen.
> 
> 
> VG!


Dann muss es ja Qualität sein


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2016)

Bis jetzt hält's.


----------



## Zocker24 (1. Mai 2016)

Woher bezogen den LRS?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Mai 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz habe ich mir aus China bestellt. Nach ausführlicher Analyse habe ich den Kauf gewagt. Und nicht bereut. Qualität Top. Preis fair.
> Selbst ein Lightweight-Fahrer konnte nach genauer Inspektion nichts nachteiliges feststellen.
> Top gespeicht und zentriert. Ich würde immer wieder die China Carbonräder bestellen.
> 
> VG!



Was hast du gezahlt ?


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2016)

LRS incl. Zoll ca. 500,-Eurolitos.
Müßte nachsehen wo und was genau bezahlt. Bin jedoch unterwegs.


----------



## m4k1 (1. Mai 2016)

meine beiden in verschiedenen varianten


----------



## m4k1 (1. Mai 2016)

die mavic ccu hab ich aber schon verkauft. finde die passen zu keinem rad wirklich gut. hab hier noch einen satz dura ace straightpull naben, die werd ich wohl als hochprofil ersatz aufbauen. irgendwann. denke da an 38mm chinakohle mit dura ace overfläche. und dann hab ich da ja noch den bora satz erster generation...
und das c50 sieht auch schon anders aus. silberne kurbel und statt der 7900er teile 7800er. mit 7900er stis


----------



## s1monster (1. Mai 2016)

Zocker24 schrieb:


> Woher bezogen den LRS?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Gerne per PN ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Mai 2016)

Heute mal mit dem Renner gestartet. Zwei neue, billige Flaschenhalter drauf. Gefallen mir gut und sind einwandfrei im Einsatz.


----------



## Turbo1 (3. Mai 2016)

LRS bei Carbon-Bicycle über Aliexpress bestellt. Netter,schneller Kontakt.

VG!


----------



## prince67 (3. Mai 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Renner gestartet. Zwei neue, billige Flaschenhalter drauf. Gefallen mir gut und sind einwandfrei im Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 489494


Jetzt noch LRS mit gelben Decals
Oder zur Not, ohne die roten Decals


----------



## numinisflo (3. Mai 2016)

prince67 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch LRS mit gelben Decals
> Oder zur Not, ohne die roten Decals


Ja das stimmt. Ich rätsel seit vier Jahren welchen LRS ich mir für mein Cento 1 kaufen soll. Ohne Ergebnis, der Fulcrum ist unauffällig und zuverlässig. Schade eigentlich....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Mai 2016)

Ich würde ihn drauf lassen und dem Rad lediglich einen schwarzen Sattel verpassen.


----------



## k.nickl (5. Mai 2016)

Ich melde mich aus der Versenkung mit ein paar Änderungen wie LRS, Reifen und Pedale.
(es war etwas windig und so musste die Walze als Ständer herhalten  )


----------



## mogwai1904 (5. Mai 2016)

Bildschönes Rad, ich würde nur noch die Decals von den Laufrädern entfernen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 112231 (5. Mai 2016)

Wetteraua_Baua schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 487177
> 
> Nix besonderes, aber um einiges günstiger als ein neues Gebrauchtes und es tut was es soll: bringt mich von A nach B und ich kann damit trainieren wenn ich nicht zum Mountainbiken in den Taunus komme.



Mein ehemaliges:






Taugt auch super zum gräveln, 30mm Schwalbe CX-Comp gehen da ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## Wuschl (6. Mai 2016)

Mein Supersix im aktuellen Zustand. Pedale kommen jetzt noch neue dran und Lenkerband wird weiss. Das grüne gibt langsam den Geist auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube911 (6. Mai 2016)

schicke räder hier. das allez gefällt mit sehr gut


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2016)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Ich melde mich aus der Versenkung mit ein paar Änderungen wie LRS, Reifen und Pedale.
> (es war etwas windig und so musste die Walze als Ständer herhalten  )



Einwandfrei ! Geiles Rad !

Das Cannondale wird durch Spacer / Vorbau entstellt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2016)

das allez ist mega...die sitzposition beim cannondale schlichtweg kriminell 

Ich habe jetzt auch fertig die Büchse


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das allez ist mega...die sitzposition beim cannondale schlichtweg kriminell
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch fertig die Büchse


Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut. Durch das unruhige Design mit vielen Schriftzügen wäre ein cleaner LRS optisch ansprechender.


----------



## maze665 (7. Mai 2016)

Ringattacke am Donnerstag am Redbull Ring. 18 Runden - 77km - 1440hm ... hätte nicht gedacht das es auf Rennstrecken so lang aufwärts gehen kann ... sieht immer so flach aus im tv:


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Mai 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut. Durch das unruhige Design mit vielen Schriftzügen wäre ein cleaner LRS optisch ansprechender.


das stimmt, die decals bei diesem laufradsatz sind leider unter Klarlack :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (8. Mai 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


>



Ein 2RadChaot am Ring 
Coole Sache


----------



## Nordpol (8. Mai 2016)

heute mal 1-fach unterwegs.


----------



## goofyfooter (8. Mai 2016)

Das Rose und das Oranginalized sind Hardcore. Respekt wer damit fährt.
Der Sattel beim Orangelized ist echt das I-Tupfelchen. Beim Rose das Ambiente - passt.

Ausgleich gibt's hier: UKHBS


----------



## dasLasso (8. Mai 2016)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Ich melde mich aus der Versenkung mit ein paar Änderungen wie LRS, Reifen und Pedale.
> (es war etwas windig und so musste die Walze als Ständer herhalten  )


Monster geiles Bike! Nur die hellen Reifenflanken find ich sehr unpassend. Warum?


----------



## k.nickl (9. Mai 2016)

So - danke für das positive Feedback. Das stärkt das Selbstvertrauen natürlich ungemein!  

@mogwai1904 : Decal bleiben oben, ich finde sie optisch nicht anstößig oder störend. Steigert auch den Wiederverkaufs oder Erkennungswert.
@dasLasso : Wenn Schlauchreifen konstruktionsbedingt durch eine Nylon oder Baumwollkarkasse eine dementsprechend farbige Seitenflanke haben, dann darf sich der Reifen optisch gerne von seinen Vollgummi Pendants unterscheiden. Bei hohen (Voll)Carbonfelgen finde ich auch die subtile Unterbrechung zwischen Felge und Gummi schön. Hat dann nicht den Eindruck dass man auf der nackten Felge fahren würde 
@goofyfooter : Oranginalized? Meinst du damit mein Speiseeis?


----------



## Wuschl (9. Mai 2016)

@san_andreas : Ich weiss das der Spacer-Turm nicht so toll ist. Aber leider verlangt mein momentaner Körperbau diese Einstellung. Über den Winter ist mein Bauchumpfang aus unerklärlichen Gründen etwas grösser geworden


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2016)

Das dürfte der gleiche seltsame Grund wie bei mir sein...


----------



## ONE78 (10. Mai 2016)

Mein altes, neu


----------



## Stolem (13. Mai 2016)

Zuwachs in der Kurtz Familie: Habe für einen Freund ein Rennrad gesucht und bin durch Zufall über ein Kurtz gestoßen. Passte wie arsch auf Eimer. Selber Rohrsatz wie meiner (Columbus Spirit) und ähnliche Muffen (u.a. Llewellyn) das Ganze dann noch mit schönen Zipps - tolles Rad. Die Ultegra/105er Mischung wird noch gegen SRAM Force getauscht:




Erste Ausfahrt war für ihn auch super (bis auf den Hintern) - 90KM mit 1000hm rund um KS:


----------



## Mainwunder (14. Mai 2016)

Ein paar Teile werde noch getauscht, wie z.B. Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Flaschenhalter, ansonsten ist der Bastelnachmittag beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (14. Mai 2016)

Stolem schrieb:


> Zuwachs in der Kurtz Familie: Habe für einen Freund ein Rennrad gesucht und bin durch Zufall über ein Kurtz gestoßen. Passte wie arsch auf Eimer. Selber Rohrsatz wie meiner (Columbus Spirit) und ähnliche Muffen (u.a. Llewellyn) das Ganze dann noch mit schönen Zipps - tolles Rad. Die Ultegra/105er Mischung wird noch gegen SRAM Force getauscht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eins der beiden räder kann nicht passen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2016)

thoralfw schrieb:


> eins der beiden räder kann nicht passen!


Die sind ja auch nicht beide für denselben Fahrer, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## dasLasso (14. Mai 2016)

Eben!!


----------



## Stolem (14. Mai 2016)

Mache ich dann nächstes mal noch deutlicher.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2016)

Dem weißen Rad würde ein silberner Vorbau sicher sehr gut stehen. Beim schwarzen Vorbau wirken die silbernen Spacer etwas deplatziert.


----------



## Stolem (14. Mai 2016)

Find ich auch. Vorbau wird eh noch rumgetestet mit Länge und Winkel - mal sehen was ihm am besten passt


----------



## dasLasso (14. Mai 2016)

Das linke nehm ich sofort   die Force sieht klasse dran aus.


----------



## Stolem (14. Mai 2016)

Danke. Ist aber centaur


----------



## dasLasso (14. Mai 2016)

Auch deshalb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (15. Mai 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Die Red finde ich auch sehr geil. Aber da müsste ich doch auf 11-fach umrüsten = Schaltwerk und STIs auch tauschen.
> Oder kann ich die 11-fach Kurbel mit 10-fach Kette fahren?



Na ja, eine Kette kostet nicht die Welt, -11fach Kette kaufen!!!


----------



## Ianus (16. Mai 2016)

Mit Hyperons....  Gefällt mir jetzt weniger, sieht irgendwie zu luftig aus.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Mai 2016)

Ich finde das eigentlich schön klassisch. Bis auf das rote Ultra Decal, und die Kurbel


----------



## Ianus (17. Mai 2016)

Die Hyperons waren nur eine Steckprobe. Und die Kurbel bleibt auch erstmal, zumindest solange bis das QuantumPro fertig ist.


----------



## Bashguard (19. Mai 2016)

Mein Univega Mountain King aus 2013


----------



## ceo (22. Mai 2016)

diese bilder sind gestern unmittelbar vor der jungfernfahrt entstanden. dieses caad5 haben mein bruder und ich (für ihn) analog zu meinem in den letzten monaten aufgebaut mit dura ace, hügi, thomson, race face, veloplugs, foss, conti, h plus son usw. usf....
(u.a. spacer extra gezeichnet, cnc-gedreht und dann elox)

es hat auf 65km, die wir mit den beiden cannondales abgespult haben, wie ein uhrwerk funktioniert.
kein knacken der neu gebauten laufräder, schaltung und bremse arbeiten einwandfrei.
einziges problem sind die pedale: während links alles super ist, ist rechts das ein- und ausclicken viel schwerer (trotz softerer einstellung )
besonders schön ist, das fizik ein lenkerband in genau diesem farbton anbietet, das zudem noch schön griffig ist.
es ist das erste rennrad für meinen bruder und er ist sehr zufrieden. mein problem ist: es gefällt mir mehr als meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Mai 2016)

Echt hübsch geworden!


----------



## Nordpol (22. Mai 2016)

schön wars, jetzt kann der Regen kommen...


----------



## dasLasso (22. Mai 2016)

99er Alteisen, ich mags sehr!


----------



## maze665 (22. Mai 2016)

Gestern früh um 5 Uhr bei 3 Grad gestartet ... Nach 8,5 Stunden Fahrzeit, 204km und 1950hm bei 25 Grad am Meer angekommen!!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2016)

Respekt ! Adria ?


----------



## maze665 (23. Mai 2016)

ja adria. städtchen nennt sich grado in italien. alle jahre wieder fahren wir dort runter ... heuer is aber besser gegenagen als all die jahre zuvor!


----------



## Velo-Werker (24. Mai 2016)

Meine Maschine. Stahl ist die Wahl!


----------



## dasLasso (24. Mai 2016)

Schoener gehts wohl kaum. Top.


----------



## Velo-Werker (24. Mai 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Schoener gehts wohl kaum. Top.



Danke!
Plastikräder von Enve und CK-Naben in rot!


----------



## dasLasso (24. Mai 2016)

Steel is real    oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2016)

Reifen sind nicht zum Ventil ausgerichtet .... das geht ja garnicht


----------



## dasLasso (25. Mai 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## Velo-Werker (26. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Reifen sind nicht zum Ventil ausgerichtet .... das geht ja garnicht



Jetzt weiß ich, warum das Ding so langsam ist. 
... Und ich dachte schon es liegt am Fahrer.


----------



## maze665 (27. Mai 2016)

Alt und neu mit getauschten Laufrädern! Mir war einfach langweilig!  
Aja und der Aufkleber am Caad is neu!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Mai 2016)

Meins rollt auch soweit,  ich muss aber nochmal los und woanders Bilder machen. 
Grüße Franky 



​


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2016)

Absolut fett !


----------



## ONE78 (27. Mai 2016)

Knallt gut


----------



## dasLasso (27. Mai 2016)

Monster


----------



## Velo-Werker (28. Mai 2016)

Schönes Bike und ein gutes Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taylor Durbon (30. Mai 2016)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Mai 2016)

Dankeschön Jungs 





Das nächste Projekt wird etwas dezenter,  versprochen ​


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2016)

Echt gut geworden !


----------



## dasLasso (31. Mai 2016)

@sync. Welche Kombi ist vorne drauf? Ist keine klassische Kompakt, oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Mai 2016)

Doch, ganz "klassisch",  50/34. Hinten wird eventuell noch auf die große 29iger gewechselt.


----------



## _Allez_ (2. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß, falsche Seite, Kette nicht rechts, Kurbel steht falsch. Aber ich zeige es trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (2. Juni 2016)

Neue Reifen ... der Veloflex war hinten schon ziemlich fertig. Diesmal für die Challenge reifen entschieden, diesmal in 25mm breite und nicht mehr in 23mm. 

War eine Qual die Reifen auf die Felge zu bekommen! So verdammt eng waren die Dinger!!


----------



## mauntnmad (5. Juni 2016)

Meins:


----------



## Ianus (5. Juni 2016)

Demnächst....


----------



## Steven86 (5. Juni 2016)

Meine zwei Rennräder


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (5. Juni 2016)

Mein Lux CF aus 2015 hat Gesellschaft bekommen.
Ein 2016er *Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL*

Hier nach der ersten Spritztour:
*Anhang anzeigen 499853 *


----------



## dasLasso (7. Juni 2016)

Technisch ultimatives Rad, sram Optik Kettenblatt waere nicht so meins. Deine Erfahrungen mit den Renner wuerden mich gelegentlich interessieren. Viel Spass!


----------



## dopero (7. Juni 2016)

Zu viel Farbe!


----------



## esta (7. Juni 2016)

Das Pink gefällt mir ja garnicht, wenn dann muss die Farbe des Getränks an den Rahmen angepasst werden. Mein Tipp wär schwarzer Kaffee.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Juni 2016)

Fanta würde zu den Mavic-Aufklebern passen...


----------



## dasLasso (8. Juni 2016)

Oder bei den Getränken den Rahmen umlackieren lassen. Waere nicht so aufwendig wie eine Ernahrungsumstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (8. Juni 2016)

bla bla bla ... von meiner letzten ausfahrt gestern


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2016)

Fertig...


----------



## Stolem (8. Juni 2016)

Moin,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen LRS - der doch recht schwere (1,7+) Fulcrum Racing 5 soll abgelöst werden.
Zur Auswahl stehen zZ ein Mavic Ksyrium SLR Exalith 1 oder ein Satz mit Tune MigMag170, CXs und ZTR Alpha 340/400

Kann mich leider nicht so recht entscheiden - hat jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte einen neuen Hope Hoops mit Sapim Sprint auf Stans Alpha 400 abzugeben.
Nicht sooo leicht aber läuft wie Sahne !

Bei Interesse....gerne PN.


----------



## Stolem (8. Juni 2016)

Hab ich schon vor ein paar Tagen im Tour Forum gesehen. Aber wenn es jetzt neue gibt, dann auch richtig schön leicht (ohne Carbonfelgen!)
Außerdem kann ich ja nicht alles bei dir kaufen


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2016)

Och, warum ?


----------



## k.nickl (8. Juni 2016)

In Aktion : das Radl wird ja nicht nur für Caféfahrten benutzt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juni 2016)

Stolem schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen LRS - der doch recht schwere (1,7+) Fulcrum Racing 5 soll abgelöst werden.
> Zur Auswahl stehen zZ ein Mavic Ksyrium SLR Exalith 1 oder ein Satz mit Tune MigMag170, CXs und ZTR Alpha 340/400
> ...



Sind Alphas nicht die Felgen, die Felix ausschließlich für Tubelessbetrieb empfiehlt, weil die Hörner so kurz sind, dass selbst leichte Serienstreuungen beim Reifen dazu führen, können, dass er sich während der Fahrt verabschiedet?
Würde ich nicht nehmen. Wenn superleichtes Alu und Individualaufbau, dann würde ich mich wohl eher bei Ryde umschauen.


----------



## Stolem (9. Juni 2016)

Hatte bislang nur gelesen, dass es bei 2-3 Leuten passiert sei - unklar warum. Die Felge wird ansonsten wohl viel gefahren und soll sowohl Tubeless als auch mit Schlauch gut gehen.
Eine Empfehlung von @felixthewolf , dass nur Tubeless gefahren werden sollte, konnte ich noch nicht von ihm lesen. ( daher die Verlinkung an Felix)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2016)

Man muss mMn nur den Reifen ordentlich montieren. Der flutscht leicht rein, den muss sich aber ordentlich setzen lassen.


----------



## krawa (10. Juni 2016)

Hier mal mein BMC


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2016)

@ Stolem: Hatte es gerade kürzlich im Tourforum gelesen. Mal schauen, ob ich es finde.

Gefunden: #25


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2016)

Das RR stand bisher nie so in meinem Fokus, aber da ich 2015 viele RTFs gefahren bin, wollte ich jetzt doch mal was Neues. Ist zwar kein S-Works, kein Basso o.ä., aber funktionell und live recht hübsch.
Das FrameKit hatte ich günstig geschossen.









Oben noch mit dem Zonda-LRS, jetzt mit dem Ritchey. Die Zondas werden vielleicht  in den Bikemarkt wandern. Schade, aber naja...

EDIT: Die Thomson ist nur Platzhalter.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2016)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Ianus (11. Juni 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das RR stand bisher nie so in meinem Fokus, aber da ich 2015 viele RTFs gefahren bin, wollte ich jetzt doch mal was Neues. Ist zwar kein S-Works, kein Basso o.ä., aber funktionell und live recht hübsch.
> Das FrameKit hatte ich günstig geschossen.


Basso, S-Works.... who cares.

Ich hatte bis vor 3-4 Jahren auch keinen nennenswerten Bezug zu Rennrädern... haben doch meine Crosser eigentlich alles abgedeckt. Aber die zunehmende Spezialisierung und technische Unüberschaubarkeit mit diversen Standards und Laufradgrößen haben mir doch das eine oder andere Rennrad in den Fundus gespült. Leider entwickelt sich auch dieser Bereich in eine FÜR MICH unschöne Richtung (keep it simple), so  dass mein Fokus auf eher ältere, klassische Modelle geht.

Neon ist übrigens grundsätzlich klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Basso, S-Works.... who cares.
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor 3-4 Jahren auch keinen nennenswerten Bezug zu Rennrädern... haben doch meine Crosser eigentlich alles abgedeckt. Aber die zunehmende Spezialisierung und technische Unüberschaubarkeit mit diversen Standards und Laufradgrößen haben mir doch das eine oder andere Rennrad in den Fundus gespült. Leider entwickelt sich auch dieser Bereich in eine FÜR MICH unschöne Richtung (keep it simple), so  dass mein Fokus auf eher ältere, klassische Modelle geht.
> 
> Neon ist übrigens grundsätzlich klasse.



Für das Viner musste mein Storck sein Leben lassen. Auch Carbon, auch schön, aber aussenliegende Züge und 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Kein Grund einen Rahmen abzustoßen, aber naja...
Man(n) sucht Gründe.

Bei der letzten CTF ist in unserem Pulk auch ein Kollege mit einem grünlichen Quantum /Quantum Pro  (?) mitgefahren. Da war ich gedanklich schon gleich bei deinem Fuhrpark. Sogar die Internetsuchmaschine habe ich schon diesbezüglich bemüht. 
Aber da werde ich mal per PN auf dich zukommen! 

VG


----------



## Ianus (11. Juni 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber da werde ich mal per PN auf dich zukommen!
> 
> VG



Jederzeit gerne.


----------



## Ianus (11. Juni 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für das Viner musste mein Storck sein Leben lassen.
> 
> VG


 
Das Storck macht sich auch an der Wand gut...


----------



## Ianus (11. Juni 2016)

Zu den Zondas... ich habe meine auch aufgehoben. Ein absoluter Sorglos-LRS. Ich möchte den Sommer in den Alpen etwas rumfahren, das mache ich nicht mit den Reynolds Assault....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für das Viner musste mein Storck sein Leben lassen. Auch Carbon, auch schön, aber aussenliegende Züge und 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Kein Grund einen Rahmen abzustoßen, aber naja...
> Man(n) sucht Gründe.


Lustig, mein Storck ist auch angezählt, auch wenn es keinen wirklichen Grund gibt. Mir ist nur ein etwas leichteres Rahmenset über den Weg gelaufen. Bin noch am Umbau. Wenn es so fährt wie erhofft, bin ich immer noch mit älterer Technik unterwegs, aber doch etwas hübscher. 

Das Viner finde ich gut. Besser als jedes Speci.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juni 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Lustig, mein Storck ist auch angezählt, auch wenn es keinen wirklichen Grund gibt. Mir ist nur ein etwas leichteres Rahmenset über den Weg gelaufen. Bin noch am Umbau. Wenn es so fährt wie erhofft, bin ich immer noch mit älterer Technik unterwegs, aber doch etwas hübscher.
> 
> Das Viner finde ich gut. Besser als jedes Speci.



  Danke dir! 

Nur die Specis sind besser verarbeitet, bzw. werden besser endkontrolliert.
Leider ist Viner nicht mehr Viner. 
Hier hat man sich einfach bei DengFu bedient. 

Aber es fährt sich klasse!


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (12. Juni 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Technisch ultimatives Rad, sram Optik Kettenblatt waere nicht so meins. Deine Erfahrungen mit den Renner wuerden mich gelegentlich interessieren. Viel Spass!



Ich bin durchweg positiv begeistert. Habe diese Woche (nach 14-tägiger Pause aufgrund von Nachwuchs) 2 Touren (115 km und 80 km) absolviert und fühle mich auch ohne das noch kommende Bike-Fitting schon super wohl. Das Bike ist schön leicht und schnell. Habe mich bewußt für das Modell mit der SRAM entschieden, da ich auch an meinem Canyon Lux SRAM fahre. Es war zwar erst ungewohnt, dass man nur "in eine Richtung" schalten kann, also sowohl hoch als auch runter. Aber das hat man schnell drin.


----------



## Radianer (17. Juni 2016)

Vitus 979 kaum gefahren freue mich auf die Erste Ausfahrt


----------



## captainsangria (17. Juni 2016)

Sie ist da - Rotor 3D30 52/36


----------



## Ianus (17. Juni 2016)

Kurz vorm Gewitter...




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2021804]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2016)

captainsangria schrieb:


> Sie ist da - Rotor 3D30 52/36



Sehr schön !


----------



## dark-berlin (18. Juni 2016)

Der Neuzugang im Fuhrpark ist endlich eingetroffen. Hat alles was gewünscht war, unter 8 kg, Steckachsen usw. Das finale Setup kommt in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## dasLasso (18. Juni 2016)

Super Rad. Optisch, vor allem technisch up to date! Wann kommt mal einer bei Shimano auf den Trichter, den Ultegra Umwerfer und die Ritzel schwarz anzubieten!?


----------



## cube911 (19. Juni 2016)

sehr geil das cube...


----------



## dopero (19. Juni 2016)

unter 8kg gewogen?


----------



## dark-berlin (19. Juni 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> unter 8kg gewogen?


7,92 mit Flaschenhalter, 2 Sensoren von Polar, Polar-Halterung und den falschen (viel zu schweren) Pedalen.
Wenn die Pedale erst mal getauscht sind fallen nochmal 94g weg.


----------



## captainsangria (21. Juni 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön !


danke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Juni 2016)

Feines Rad. Sind das 140mm Bremssscheiben vorne? Sind das mechanische Bremsen oder Mechanisch-Hydraulisch?


----------



## dark-berlin (24. Juni 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Feines Rad. Sind das 140mm Bremssscheiben vorne? Sind das mechanische Bremsen oder Mechanisch-Hydraulisch?


140 mm ist die Standartausstattung vorn und hinten. die Gabel hat eine Freigabe bis 160 mm. Die Bremsen sind hydraulisch, Shimano ST-RS685.

Ich werd mal sehen ob die 140 mm bei meinem Gewicht und dem hiesigen Terrain  passen oder ob ich da auf 160 mm gehen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (25. Juni 2016)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EmDoubleU (25. Juni 2016)

Hi,

mein Neuzugang ist ein *2016er Giant Defy Advanced LTD 2*.

Ich bin seit diesem Jahr ein absoluter Newbie auf schmalen Reifen und habe mir über ein Giant Anyroad Appetit auf diese Radgattung geholt - dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass diese ganze Gravel-Kiste nicht wirklich was für mich ist, weshalb das Anyroad bereits nach kurzer Zeit mit einem leichteren Laufradsatz und Slicks ausschließlich auf Asphalt bewegt wurde. Der schnelle Wechsel auf einen echten Endurance-Renner war ergo eigentlich nur konsequent, das Anyroad hat ein Kumpel von mir gekauft.

Rahmengröße M/L - Änderungen zur Serie:

3T Ergonova Pro Lenker
Cinelli Gel Kork Lenkerband in schwarz

Laufradsatz (Hope Pro 4, H Plus Son Archetype Plus, Sapim-Speichenmix)
Michelin Pro 4 Endurance Reifen in 28mm
SqLab 611 Sattel


----------



## dark-berlin (26. Juni 2016)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Neuzugang ist ein *2016er Giant Defy Advanced LTD 2*.
> 
> ...



Schön, es werden mehr und mehr Renner mit Scheibenbremse! 
Sind das Schnellspanner oder Steckachsen? Wenn es Schnellspanner sind, wie sauber bekommst Du das Rad wieder positioniert nach dem Einbau? Oder muss die Bremse danach neu eingestellt werden?


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. Juni 2016)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Schön, es werden mehr und mehr Renner mit Scheibenbremse!
> Sind das Schnellspanner oder Steckachsen? Wenn es Schnellspanner sind, wie sauber bekommst Du das Rad wieder positioniert nach dem Einbau? Oder muss die Bremse danach neu eingestellt werden?



Hi,

der Defy Advanced Rahmen hat "nur" Aufnahmen für Schnellspanner - Steckachsen wären mir im Vorfeld für das gute Gefühl allerdings noch lieber gewesen, kennt man halt vom MTB.

Die serienmäßigen Schnellspanner sind sackschwere Teile mit ca. 115gr, ich habe die gegen die XLC Pro SL mit Titanachsen und Carbonhebeln (ca. 45gr) getauscht. Aber selbst mit den filigranen Teilen verwindet sich da nichts im Wiegetritt und auch der Ein- und Ausbau der Laufräder ist im Hinblick auf die Bremsen völlig problemlos.

Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass die TRP Spyre im Vergleich zu den vorher am Anyroad gefahrenen Avid BB5 in Sachen Einstellung ein Traum ist. Die BB5 hat mich selbst in der kurzen Zeit der Nutzung beim Zentrieren teilweise wirklich extrem geärgert, da halt nur ein Belag bewegt wird und der unbewegte Belag bereits recht dicht an der Scheibe ausgerichtet sein sollte, wenn man die Scheibe beim Bremsen nicht so sehr verwinden will - Avid empfiehlt glaube ich die Abstände 1/2 zu 2/3. Deshalb Daumen hoch für die TRP Spyre, geile mechanische Diskbremse! Kurze Einbremsphase, dezente Optik, top einstellbar, sehr gute Power mit 160er Scheiben.


----------



## Bonpensiero (26. Juni 2016)

Sehr günstiger Neuzugang. Sattel, Lenker und Pedale werden noch getauscht.


----------



## dark-berlin (26. Juni 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Sehr günstiger Neuzugang. Sattel, Lenker und Pedale werden noch getauscht.



Ich hoffe als erstes wird der Vorbau gedreht! 

Sattel tauschen kenn ich gut, hab ich bei meinem auch heute gemacht. Aber was ist an dem Lenker verkehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (27. Juni 2016)

Carpman schrieb:


> Deshalb Daumen hoch für die TRP Spyre, geile mechanische Diskbremse!


Finde ich auch, die Bremse ist gut konstruiert. Wie findest du die originalen Bremsbelaege? Die sind bei meiner ziemlich bescheiden. Im Nassen finde ich sie gut, aber im Trockenen nerven sie bei mir mit ziemlichen rupfen ....


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. Juni 2016)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe als erstes wird der Vorbau gedreht!
> 
> Sattel tauschen kenn ich gut, hab ich bei meinem auch heute gemacht. Aber was ist an dem Lenker verkehrt?



Schon gedreht. Lenker war zu schmal, jetzt ist ein Salsa Cowbell in 42 mm dran.


----------



## EmDoubleU (27. Juni 2016)

aka schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, die Bremse ist gut konstruiert. Wie findest du die originalen Bremsbelaege? Die sind bei meiner ziemlich bescheiden. Im Nassen finde ich sie gut, aber im Trockenen nerven sie bei mir mit ziemlichen rupfen ....



Hmm, ich bin bisher nur im Trockenen unterwegs gewesen - da sind die Beläge nach einer kurzen Einbremsphase eigentlich unauffällig. Aus höheren Geschwindigkeiten runterbremsen funktioniert leise und vibrationsarm, lediglich bei leichten Zwischenbremsern bei langsameren Tempo spüre ich auch ein "rupfen". Mal schauen, die Shimano-Beläge z.B. für die Deore BR-M515 sollen ja kompatibel sein, vielleicht teste ich da irgendwann mal die stinknormalen Resin-Beläge.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Bremsbelaege-M05-p6814/universal-Kunstharz-o11090/


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier mal meine "neue" Errungenschaft. Kann mir evtl. jemand was zum Rahmen sagen? Zu einem "Hersteller" namens "Elite" habe ich zumindest nirgends was gefunden. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja hier den ein oder andren Fachmann, der was dazu weiss 






edit: jetzt mit vernünftigem LRS + Reifen


----------



## k.nickl (3. Juli 2016)

Nicht neu, aber mein Neues:


----------



## InoX (3. Juli 2016)

Habe mir neulich auch mal endlich ein Rennrad gegönnt. Da ich auf altes Zeug stehe würde es nicht ganz so teuer. Sollte ja auch erstmal ein Versuch werden ob mir die schmalen Reifen gefallen. Bis jetzt bin ich richtig zufrieden und habe etwas Blut geleckt.

Das Rad ist ein Royal, was mir persönlich gar nichts sagt. Die Gabel und der Rahmen sind allerdings mit Cinelligravuren versehen. Die Ausstattung ist noch ziemlich bunt gemischt und wird jetzt im Laufe der Zeit auf komplett Campa gewechselt. Die Stütze muss auch gegen etwas Wertigkeit getauscht werden. Der zum Lenker passende Sachsvorbau muss wahrscheinlich einem etwas kürzeren Cinelli weichen, da dieser gefälliger ist.
Das Lenkerband habe ich bereits gegen schwarzes getauscht und der Sattel müsste einem sportlicheren und leichteren weichen.
Die Schnellspanner sind Tune AC14 gewichen, weil diese trotz geringen Gewichts noch sehr klassisch aussehen. Außerdem würde der hintere Reifen gegen einen Schwalbe gewechselt da der verbaute Conti schon recht eckig war.

Das Gewicht liegt, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, bei 9,38 kg.

Hier jetzt aber mal ein Bild.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2016)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Nicht neu, aber mein Neues:



Schöner Rahmen !
Könnte man noch geiler lackieren lassen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2016)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Nicht neu, aber mein Neues:


Gefällt! Musste dafür ein anderes Rad gehen?


----------



## k.nickl (4. Juli 2016)

@san_andreas : danke, aber die Arbeit tue ich mir nicht an. Meinen Fuhrpark fahrtüchtig zu halten ist schon aufwendig genug 
@lupus_bhg : jein, das Speci (aktueller Organspender) baue ich dann mit den Teilen vom Trek als Trainingsrad auf. Das Trek wird dann in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gehen.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Juli 2016)

oh ja, mal Fahrräder ohne Dreck da kann ich auch mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (9. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> oh ja, mal Fahrräder ohne Dreck da kann ich auch mitmachen



Saumäßig geiler Hobel! 

 Für viele vielleicht offensichtlich, habe aber nicht so den Plan von Rennradteilen: Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Finde ich wirklich super!


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2016)

Ist eine FSA "Team Issue". Bin ich irgendwann mal bei ebay drüber gestolpert


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist eine FSA "Team Issue". Bin ich irgendwann mal bei ebay drüber gestolpert


Laufräder bauen gelassen?


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2016)

Kann ich glücklicherweise selber, kann jedem der vor hat in seinem Leben noch mehr als einen höherwertigen LRS zu kaufen aber nur empfehlen es sich beizubringen, ist kein Hexenwerk


----------



## MF3 (10. Juli 2016)

Das Virus ist nicht verkehrt..


----------



## MF3 (10. Juli 2016)

Das vitus  ist nicht verkehrt...


----------



## Mini-Martin (10. Juli 2016)

Stefano hat mir mal wieder einen sehr feinen Rahmen gebaut. Heute zusammen gebaut und erste Runde gedreht. Läuft und die Freude ist groß. Mit Tacho und so 8,3 kg.
























Martin


----------



## urbancrank (11. Juli 2016)

Dann Zeige ich auch mal mein Rad!
Klein Quantum Pro von 1999


----------



## dasLasso (11. Juli 2016)

Dieser Titanbrenner da oben ist ja abartig? Wer baut den? 
Und Lrs Bau würde mich auch interessieren, nur wie rantasten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (11. Juli 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Dieser Titanbrenner da oben ist ja abartig? Wer baut den?
> Und Lrs Bau würde mich auch interessieren, nur wie rantasten?


Anfangen solltest du denke ich damit mal deine vorhandenen Laufräder mithilfe von Kabelbindern an Rahmen/Gabel als Zentrierständerersatz zu zentrieren und abzudrücken. Dazu gibts, genauso wie zum Einspeichen selbst, unzählige Tutorials im Internet/youtube.

Wenns dann mal ans Bauen gehen soll kann ich P/L mäßig den Zentrierständer absolut empfehlen. Dazu noch einen schwarzen Spokey und eine einfache Mittigkeitslehre die man sich auch selber gut basteln kann.
Für die Speichenspannung kannst du dich eigentlich gut an deinen Vorhandenen Laufrädern orientieren, wenn du das Geld über hast kannst du dir auch noch das einfache Parktool Tensiometer TM-1 zulegen.

Wie gesagt, einfach mal im Internet rumklicken, einlesen (ist ja auch interessant und macht Spass) und vor allem keine Angst. Man bekommt wirklich schnell ein Gefühl für die Sache wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Dieser Titanbrenner da oben ist ja abartig? Wer baut den?


Meinst du das Agresti? Das ist aus Stahl...


----------



## dasLasso (12. Juli 2016)

Genau. Ok, dachte Titan. Sieht toll aus. Fährt sich sowas markant anders als Alu?


----------



## sorgini (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## corfrimor (13. Juli 2016)

Das Agresti ist (wieder mal) der absolute Bringer. Überragend.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juli 2016)

Agresti und Klein finde ich auch absolute Spitzenklasse! 
Beim Moots stimmen für meinen Geschmack die Proportionen nicht mit dem dicken Oberrohr, dünnen Steuerrohr, Verdickung an der Gabel oben. Dann noch der klobige Enve-Vorbau am ansonsten eigentlich hübschen, schnörkellos-klassischen Aufbau - schade.


----------



## Mini-Martin (14. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Zuspruch, war auch ne längere Geschichte mit der Auswahl der Teile. Besonders bei den Laufrädern.

Ob sich Stahl markant anders als Alu fährt? Ich mag das Material weil es schon leichte Stöße schön dämpft. Und außerdem fährt das Auge bei mir mit. Berührt mich das Rad nicht macht mir die Fahrt keinen Spaß. Also für mich fährt es markant anders. Emotionen halt....

Martin


----------



## EmDoubleU (14. Juli 2016)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch, war auch ne längere Geschichte mit der Auswahl der Teile. Besonders bei den Laufrädern...



Hi,

hast Du die weisse Schrift der H Plus Son Archetype geschwärzt oder sind die original so erhältlich?


----------



## Mini-Martin (14. Juli 2016)

Ist die graue Variante der Felge, da ist der Schriftzug original in schwarz.

Grüße, Martin


----------



## Area51 (15. Juli 2016)

Mein Defy Advanced 
-LRS: Tune King / Kong, BOR 373 Disc, CX Ray, Conti GP4000, Latexschläuche
-Ashima Scheiben
-Selle Italia SLR XP
-Lizard Skins Lenkerband
-90mm Vorbau

Ist mein erstes Rennrad, macht schon Laune so was spritziges (8Kg) 

MfG, Julian


----------



## Ianus (17. Juli 2016)

Und noch eines in der Pipeline....


----------



## Walroß (17. Juli 2016)

Das Serotta im oberen Bild sieht ja super aus  Du hast davon nicht zufällig noch ein paar Detailbilder?


----------



## hellmono (17. Juli 2016)

Runtergerocktes Leihrad für 2 Wochen Malle. Nächstes Mal nehme ich mein Rad doch wieder mit...


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Juli 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Runtergerocktes Leihrad für 2 Wochen Malle. Nächstes Mal nehme ich mein Rad doch wieder mit...


sieht man Rennrädern immer garnicht an wenn sie runtergerockt sind


----------



## hellmono (17. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> sieht man Rennrädern immer garnicht an wenn sie runtergerockt sind



Aus der Nähe sieht man es diesem Exemplar leider schon an. Und man hört es. Morgen erste Tour. Wenn das Rad so bleibt, wie es wirkt, können die es erstmal tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (17. Juli 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Aus der Nähe sieht man es diesem Exemplar leider schon an. Und man hört es. Morgen erste Tour. Wenn das Rad so bleibt, wie es wirkt, können die es erstmal tauschen.


hm dann viel Glück dass es doch ganz gut fährt und trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juli 2016)

Fast fertig:


----------



## maze665 (20. Juli 2016)

nach 3 wochen pannenserie endlich mal wieder 50km am stück geschafft!

bin vor 3 wochen von meinen veloflex master 23mm reifen auf den challenge strada 25mm reifen gewcheselt ... seither die grössten probleme mit explodierendem schlauch ... die ersten 4 platzten sofort noch dem aufpumpen ... die anderen 3 dann jeweils auf der fahrt ... und immer nur hinten ... vorne nur einmal ... auch direkt nach dem aufpumpen ... fahre zwischen 8-9 bar ... war bei den veloflex kein problem und auch bei den anderen reifen davor nicht ... aber anscheinend bei den challenge ... 

jetzt mal testhalber auf schwalbe one und ohne probleme gefahren !!

bei direktem vergeich von schwalbe und challenge erkennt man das der challenge reifen innen so eine art kante hat ... und da gehen mein mechaniker des vertrauens und ich davon aus das diese kannte dann bei 8-9 bar den reifen zum platzen bringt ... 
schwalbe veloflex conti ... sind hingegen alle glatt innen ...

hat schon mal jemand solche erfahrungen mit den challenge reifen gemacht?
denk eich werd ir jetzt einffach den veloflex master wieder in 25mm holen ... hätt schon gern wieder beige flanken!


----------



## ONE78 (20. Juli 2016)

Das liest man über Challenge öfter. Wollte mir den Paris-Roubaix holen und bin dann aufgrund dieses Themas umgeswitcht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2016)

Gut zu wissen, danke für die Warnung!


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Juli 2016)

Du musst bei dem Challenge aufpassen dass der Schlauch nicht unter der Wulst eingeklenmt ist bevor du aufpumpst, das passiert bei denen irgendwie fast immer. Man muss den schlauch wirklich auf beiden Seiten rund rum unter der Reifenwulst rausdrücken vorm aufpumpen sonst hebelt der immer nach so 0-50km den Reifen von der Felge!

Schwalbe One ist auch nett aber bestell dir schonmal neue für in 1000km


----------



## InoX (20. Juli 2016)

Habe am Hinterrad den Pro One drauf und der ist immer mit Scherben und Kies gespickt und ständig platt. Der Conti vorne ist absolut sauber und halt schon ewig 
Der Pro One scheint wirklich ein reiner Wettkampfreifen zu sein und ist sonst nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## DaBot (21. Juli 2016)

Keine Ahnung was ihr habt, fahre den Pro One seit ca 800km und er sieht aus wie neu. Vielleicht löst er sich in den nächsten 200km auf, wer weiß...


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Juli 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr habt, fahre den Pro One seit ca 800km und er sieht aus wie neu. Vielleicht löst er sich in den nächsten 200km auf, wer weiß...


Kommt sicherlich auch auf die Bedingnungen an etc. Bei dem einem sammelt der Reifen Steinchen und Glas auf, der andere fährt nie über Splitt und nur auf aalglatten Strassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (21. Juli 2016)

Die guten italienischen Pässe waren problemlos


----------



## MTK85 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit heute auch ein Rennrad. Mein erstes!













ich finds


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2016)

Ziemlich schicker Rahmen. Die Kurbel ist absolut nicht meins.
In einem RR-Forum wärst du vermutlich bereits wegen der Montage des Lenkers gelyncht worden


----------



## vice-president (22. Juli 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...
> In einem RR-Forum wärst du vermutlich bereits wegen der Montage des Lenkers gelyncht worden


Wieso, ist schon O.K. so, die Enden stehen horizontal. Die Form ist halt nicht mehr besonders beliebt.


----------



## MTK85 (22. Juli 2016)

Zum Glück  sind wir nicht in einem RR Forum 

Ich finde die kurbel noch recht schick.  Für  mich die letze ultegra die man sich ankucken kann. Die Modelle danach sind für  mich hässliche klumpen,  nach dem was die google Recherche ergeben hat.  

In einem RR Forum würde ich mich nicht anmelden. Hab mich noch nie wirklich  mit Rennrädern beschäftigt.  Hab nur den einen Thread hier aboniert.  "Rennräder Crosser Randoneur"  Mehr weiß  ich darüber  nicht.  Das war ein Absoluter  Spontankauf. Irgendwie  war plötzlich das Bedürfnis da Asphaltrunden nicht mehr  mit dem MTB oder Speedbike zu fahren. 

Was wäre den die Kritik  an der lenker Position? 
Ich hätte eher gedacht die Lynchen mich eher wegen den eggbeatern,  odet den Spacern^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2016)

Mir erscheint der Lenker etwas weit nach unten gedreht. Aber probier einfach aus, wie's sich für dich am besten fährt.
Bei der Kurbel denke ich ganz anders - das ist für mich die (diplomatisch ausgedrückt) am wenigsten attraktive Generation. Gilt aber auch für 105, DA etc.
Viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenkneifer (22. Juli 2016)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Hier mal meine "neue" Errungenschaft. Kann mir evtl. jemand was zum Rahmen sagen? Zu einem "Hersteller" namens "Elite" habe ich zumindest nirgends was gefunden. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja hier den ein oder andren Fachmann, der was dazu weiss
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte ein umgelabeltes Scott von Ende der 90er sein. Die Rahmen sahen sehr ähnlich aus und die Bezeichnungen und typo passt auch.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## maze665 (22. Juli 2016)

gut zu hören das mehrere leute damit probleme hatten / haben ... finds schade ... optisch gefiel er mir sehr gut und gelaufen ist er eigentlich auch super in 25mm ... bis er halt wider mal explodiert ist ... die schwalbe one sind eh nur übergangsweise drauf ... kommen wohl wieder die veloflex master ... aber diemsal in 25.


----------



## Ianus (22. Juli 2016)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Zum Glück  sind wir nicht in einem RR Forum
> 
> Ich finde die kurbel noch recht schick.  Für  mich die letze ultegra die man sich ankucken kann. Die Modelle danach sind für  mich hässliche klumpen,  nach dem was die google Recherche ergeben hat.
> 
> ...



Schöner Rahmen, ich hätts vielleicht ne Nummer größer genommen. 

Wer lyncht und sich nicht konstruktiv einbringt ist eh ein Schwätzer.

Den Lenker würde ich gegen ein aktuelles Modell tauschen, z.B. einen Ritchey Evo Curve. Die greifen sich wirklich wesentlich angenehmer als die alten Prügel.

Runterspacern kannst Du immer noch wenn Du mal Deine Sitzposition gefunden hast. 

Ich fahre auch an all meinen Rädern MTB-SPD Pedale. Käme auch nie auf die Idee, ein anderes System zu montieren.


----------



## ceo (22. Juli 2016)

MTK85 schrieb:


>


glückwunsch. mein bruder und ich fahren auch caad5. bin gerade von 'ner runde zurück. wirst bestimmt viel spaß haben damit. die kurbel passt super und fährt sich auch gut mmn. so'm silberner ritchey classic lenker würd' auch passen. ist die gabel original? die sind ja sonst meist in rahmenfarbe.


----------



## MTK85 (23. Juli 2016)

@ceo

Ich würde sagen die gabel ist original.
Is ein cannondale logo drauf.
Die ist komplett aus Carbon, deswegen vielleicht nicht im Rahmen farbe lackiert.

Hm... über mehr silber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Wenn dann  Sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker Silber.
Und Sattelklemme und Lenkerband  blau.
So wie die 5 im Caad5 Schriftzug.
Aber mal sehen.
Soviel wollt ich jetzt eigentlich nicht gleich wieder drann machen.



Ianus schrieb:


> ich hätts vielleicht ne Nummer größer genommen.



Keine ahnung bin erst 20km damit gefahren.  Aber ich glaube größer eher nicht.
Bin irgendwas zwichen 171cm und 173cm groß.
Würd sogar am liebsten eine stütze ohne Versatz verbauen. Mir ist der Sattel zuweit hinterm Tretlager.

Hat jemand nen tip für einen pannensicheren Reifen?

Ich wollt den Onza levin den ich am 26er Speedbike fahre drauf machen.
Aber den gibts nur in 23mm und 28mm.
23mm will ich auf keinen fall weiter fahren.
Und bei 28mm weiss ich nicht ob das bei dem schmalen felgen einfach geht.
Und ob ich die 28mm reifen durch die Gabel bekomme.

Ansonsten Conti Grandprix GT vielleicht?

Pannensicherheit ist mir wichtiger als gewicht.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Juli 2016)

Maxxis Refuse


----------



## hellmono (23. Juli 2016)

Conti GP 4000S II. Ich fahre viel auch über Miststraßen und gelegentlich Schotter. Habe eigentlich nie Platten.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen: Die 4 Season Variante nutzen.


----------



## ceo (23. Juli 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Conti GP 4000S II. Ich fahre viel auch über Miststraßen und gelegentlich Schotter. Habe eigentlich nie Platten. Um ganz sicher zu gehen: Die 4 Season Variante nutzen.


ist auch meine empfehlung. der grandprix gt ist leicht aber mit weniger pannenschutz.


MTK85 schrieb:


> Und Sattelklemme und Lenkerband  blau.
> So wie die 5 im Caad5 Schriftzug.


das klingt chic, sollte aber das richtige blau sein. blau silber ist immer gut.


----------



## EmDoubleU (23. Juli 2016)

@MTK85 

In meinem Freundeskreis fahren mittlerweile drei den "Michelin Pro4 Endurance" - ich bin auf den Reifen über den Test bei www.bicyclerollingresistance.com aufmerksam geworden. 

Sehr guter Pannenschutz auch in den Flanken dank 3x 110er Gewebelagen, rollt trotzdem in Relation sehr gut, Grip und Laufleistung sind ebenfalls top. 
Schau mal auf o.a. Seite, da wird neben dem Rollwiderstand bei verschiedenen Luftdrücken auch der Pannenschutz auf der Lauffläche und den Flanken getestet und bewertet.


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juli 2016)

Stahlrenner der schweizer Marke TITAN
ca. 1986


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (25. Juli 2016)

aka schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, die Bremse ist gut konstruiert. Wie findest du die originalen Bremsbelaege? Die sind bei meiner ziemlich bescheiden. Im Nassen finde ich sie gut, aber im Trockenen nerven sie bei mir mit ziemlichen rupfen ....



Hi,

die Performance von den originalen TRP-Belägen ist wirklich nicht so die Sahne - auf dem Renner bremse ich wohl nur irgendwie deutlich weniger, so dass mir das nicht so recht aufgefallen ist. Ich habe jetzt auf die Shimano Resin (M05) gewechselt und die bremsen sich gefühlt wirklich viel weicher, besser dosierbar und sind von der Bremsleistung trotzdem okay.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-disc-belaege-m05-resin-25499


----------



## maze665 (26. Juli 2016)

Mal die Ultegra Carbon Pendale erholt zum Test ... Schon ein merklicher Unterschied zu den eggbeatern ... Sehr geil muss ich sagen!

Und die Schwalbe Ersatzreifen sind auch mal vorübergehend neu ... 

Aja die Schuhe auch


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2016)

Ganz einfach geiles Gerät !


----------



## s1monster (26. Juli 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Mal die Ultegra Carbon Pendale erholt zum Test ... Schon ein merklicher Unterschied zu den eggbeatern ... Sehr geil muss ich sagen!
> 
> Und die Schwalbe Ersatzreifen sind auch mal vorübergehend neu ...
> 
> Aja die Schuhe auch



was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## maze665 (26. Juli 2016)

Mavic cosmic Carbon ohne Aufkleber


----------



## Ianus (26. Juli 2016)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. Juli 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Mal die Ultegra Carbon Pendale erholt zum Test ... Schon ein merklicher Unterschied zu den eggbeatern ... Sehr geil muss ich sagen!



Was ist der Unterschied? Frage mich immer noch warum ich RR Pedale brauchen sollte und fahre fleißig mit meinen Eggbeatern durch die Gegend.


----------



## dopero (27. Juli 2016)

Kontaktfläche.


----------



## maze665 (27. Juli 2016)

Richtig ... Viel mehr auftrittsfläche ... Dadurch bekomm ich mehr druck aufs Pedal ... Bin bisher auch immer die eggbeater gefahren ... Aber kein Vergleich zu den Ultegra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Juli 2016)

Aber dafür hat man doch Schuhe mit einer harten Sohle?! Ich fahre schon seit Jahren SPD auch beim umstieg auf das RR habe ich die übernommen. Meine Schuhe sind aber bald durch, bei guten Argumenten Wechsel ich gern.

PS: Kein Post ohne Bild. Mein Einstiegs Rennrad, mittlerweile schon wieder verkauft und ein Carbon Rad über Firmen Leasing geholt


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (27. Juli 2016)

Hier mein neuer Renner: Scott Foil 10 mit Ultrgra DI2, Tune Laufräder und Tune Sattel. Fährt sich Traumhaft.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2016)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Meine Schuhe sind aber bald durch, bei guten Argumenten Wechsel ich gern


Einfach mal ausprobieren, irgendein Bekannter hat doch sicher ein RR-System am Rad.
Ich bin immer hin- und hergerissen. Die Kraftübertragung ist deutlich besser, dafür läuft man halt extrem schlecht. Schon alleine der Weg über die Treppen zur Straße ist blöd. Klar, mit dem Rennrad macht man keine touristischen Besichtigungsausflüge, sondern sitzt fast nur auf dem Rad, aber ein paar Schritte läuft man dann halt doch.

Deswegen: Grau ist alle Theorie, es hilft nur Testen, ob die Vorteile für Dich überwiegen.

@Scott-Chameleon: Hübsche Gegend - wo ist denn das Bild entstanden?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (27. Juli 2016)

@Geisterfahrer 
Das Bild ist am Kaiserstuhl bei Freiburg entstanden, ist ne schöne Gegend, auch zum Rennrad fahren, man kann Kilometer lang flach fahren, oder sich mit Steigungen von 8% die Lunge aus dem Bauch strampeln.

Um die Pedaldiskussion vllt etwas zu unterstützen: Ich fahre die Look Keo, sind ähnlich zu Shimano Ultegra/DuraAce Pedale, hab kein Kauf auf ne Hohe Aufstandsfläche geachtet. Am MTB bin ich auch mal EggBeater gefahren, bin dann aber auf die XT Pedale mit kleinem Käfig aussen rum umgestiegen eben wegen der Aufstandsfläche. War ein höllenweiter Unterschied


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2016)

Alles klar! Sah zuerst ein wenig nach der Gegend um Offenburg aus, aber irgendwie doch nicht.


----------



## MTK85 (28. Juli 2016)

Nabend!

Danke für die ganzen Reifentips.
Habe mich jetzt für den Conti Grand Prix 4 Season entschieden.

Desweiteren gab es Blaues Lenkerband und Sattelklemme.
Das Lenkerband war bereits nach wenigen 100 Metern schon total versifft^^
Und eine Stütze ohne Versatz. Die ist erstmal nur provisorisch weil ich die da hatte.
Und mir die Sitzposition mit der Originalen überhaupt nicht gefiel.
Ich Brauch die Sattelspitze immer möglichst nahe an der Tretlagermitte.

Wollte eigentlich die Position von Lenker und den Brems/schaltgriffen noch verändern.
Hab ich aber vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2016)

Gut aussehen tut das blaue Band aber schon!


----------



## xavermaniac (28. Juli 2016)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Desweiteren gab es Blaues Lenkerband und Sattelklemme.
> Das Lenkerband war bereits nach wenigen 100 Metern schon total versifft^^



Habe nach dem original schwarzen bei mir das Lizard Skins in weiß draufgehabt, weil überall als supi angepriesen. Das vergilbte aber sehr schnell und war schwer zu reinigen. Zwischen den Noppen blieb der Gilb. Habe dann das Fizik ausprobiert und es seit letztem November bzw. seit ca. 7000km drauf.

Fahr bei jedem Wetter und es sieht eigentlich immer noch gut aus. Ist nur vom Anstellen an ein paar Stellen inzwischen abgeschabt, und just heut Morgen nach der Nachtschicht war ich im Bikeladen weil ich eine neue Kette gebrauchen könnte. Und schwupps war es auch mit im Einkaufskorb.

Gibts in verschiedenen Farben und ein ähnliches, wenn nicht sogar gleiches Blau gibts davon auch. Die farbigen sind nur ohne Schriftzug...


----------



## dopero (28. Juli 2016)

Welches Fizik Band hattest Du denn genau, das selbe wie das Neue?
Es gibt ja immerhin schon beim Superlight 4 Typen. Einige gibt es auch mit oder ohne Logo.


----------



## xavermaniac (28. Juli 2016)

Hab bisher nur das weiße mit Logo gesehn, die alte Packung hab ich freilich nicht mehr um da noch unterscheiden zu können ob das jetzt verschieden ist.


----------



## s1monster (28. Juli 2016)

Wieso war das Lenkerband so schnell versifft


xavermaniac schrieb:


> Habe nach dem original schwarzen bei mir das Lizard Skins in weiß draufgehabt, weil überall als supi angepriesen. Das vergilbte aber sehr schnell und war schwer zu reinigen. Zwischen den Noppen blieb der Gilb. Habe dann das Fizik ausprobiert und es seit letztem November bzw. seit ca. 7000km drauf.
> 
> Fahr bei jedem Wetter und es sieht eigentlich immer noch gut aus. Ist nur vom Anstellen an ein paar Stellen inzwischen abgeschabt, und just heut Morgen nach der Nachtschicht war ich im Bikeladen weil ich eine neue Kette gebrauchen könnte. Und schwupps war es auch mit im Einkaufskorb.
> 
> Gibts in verschiedenen Farben und ein ähnliches, wenn nicht sogar gleiches Blau gibts davon auch. Die farbigen sind nur ohne Schriftzug...



Solltest mal die Tastatur säubern


----------



## xavermaniac (28. Juli 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Solltest mal die Tastatur säubern



Die ist sauber 1elf


----------



## Velo-Werker (29. Juli 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde...



Hast du ein paar Daten zu der Maschine? 
Mach mal noch ein Bild von der Seite.....bitte^^.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2016)

Einfach auf das Bild klicken. Im Album sind da paar weitere


----------



## MF3 (29. Juli 2016)

Sehr schöne Maschine...


----------



## Ianus (29. Juli 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Einfach auf das Bild klicken. Im Album sind da paar weitere


 Danke....

Ist ein 2003er oder 2004er Serotta Ottrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (29. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Nordpol (31. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder mit dem Engin beim Thriathlon


----------



## Steven86 (31. Juli 2016)

Unterwegs im Ruhrtal


----------



## maze665 (1. August 2016)

Was von Gestern ... 90km und knapp 1000hm ... War angenehm heiß  Schwalbe Schriftzüge auf den Reifen übermalt


----------



## maze665 (1. August 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Was von Gestern ... 90km und knapp 1000hm ... War angenehm heiß  Schwalbe Schriftzüge auf den Reifen übermalt


----------



## InoX (2. August 2016)

Kleine Aufnahme meines derzeitigen Lieblingsrades.


----------



## maze665 (3. August 2016)

Von gestern ... Nockalmrunde ... 2200hm & 110km


----------



## atzepenga (4. August 2016)

Steven86 schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Ruhrtal



Ruhrtal  war 2014/15 auch mein Revier(inkl. 2fachen SplitterSchlüsselbeinbruch auf der Abfahrt vom "Sender")als ich in Essen gewohnt habe, jetzt ist mir die Anfahrt von Dortmund zu nervig....


----------



## belgiummtb (4. August 2016)

Mein dauer Flitzer für die Arbeit, fürs Training, für den einkauf... Tolles gewicht tolle Gruppe und sehr Steif...



steht aber jetzt zum verkauf da ein leckeres Sworks kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (6. August 2016)

War grad ein paar Wochen im Urlaub. Die erste Ausfahrt hats mich einen Tag vor der Tour auf den Grand Colombier gebracht. Zum Ende waren wir dann noch im Alsace und haben uns die beiden Ballons gegönnt (Grand Ballon / Ballon D´Alsace) - waren dann 130KM und 3.500hm.


----------



## Der_Christopher (7. August 2016)

Erste 75km Einstellrunde gedreht, macht spass, nix zwickt oder zwackt.
Der letzte Spacer unten kommt noch raus.


----------



## s1monster (8. August 2016)

Warten auf die Fähre


----------



## Tobstar23 (8. August 2016)




----------



## Stolle12 (8. August 2016)




----------



## specievo (8. August 2016)

Fürs Rennen:




Und für die Touren - das Steven gehört meiner Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (12. August 2016)

Direkt noch mal ein Specialized:





Nix neues. Carbonlaufräder haben sich erstmal erledigt...


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2016)

Sehr schön !

Meins...repaint:


----------



## MTK85 (12. August 2016)

Das sieht übelst geil aus!


----------



## hellmono (12. August 2016)

Finde ich auch sehr geil!


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2016)

Danke !
Hier gibt's einen Aufbauthread:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?356600-SystemSix-reloaded-ein-kleiner-Aufbauthread


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2016)

Noch paar Eindrücke (das IPhone hat bissl Probleme mit dem Orange  ):


----------



## MF3 (12. August 2016)

Genial


----------



## mohlo (13. August 2016)

Neue Laufräder (Mavic Kysirum Pro Exalith SL) und Vorbau um 2 Spacer abgesenkt und anschließend Gabelschaft gekürzt.
Gewicht (M) mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern, Chaincatcher, Lezyne-Pume und Garmin Edge: 7380 Gramm.


----------



## Topa86 (13. August 2016)

Hab zwar nicht solche edlen Rennräder wie ihr - die kosten vermeintlich auch ein halbes Vermögen  Aber ich zeige meins trotzdem. Habe es gebraucht gekauft, bin sehr zu frieden, für den Anfang reicht mir das. Habe eben die erste kleine Fahrt gemacht, waren ca. 31km - und es ist verdammt geil!!!

Die Pedalen und den Sattel werde ich noch ersetzen.


----------



## kordesh (13. August 2016)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Habe es gebraucht gekauft, bin sehr zu frieden, für den Anfang reicht mir das. Habe eben die erste kleine Fahrt gemacht, waren ca. 31km - und es ist verdammt geil!



Dann mal herzlich willkommen im Kreis der Bekloppten. Das Kilometer Fressen macht süchtig! 

Kein Post ohne Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (13. August 2016)

Letzten Sonntag sind wir die RTF (151 km Runde) des TuS Neuenrade Abt. Radsport gefahren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ivozsjfamxdjkcdx

Mit An- und Abreise per Rad sind wir dann auf 210 km gekommen. Super Tour auf verkehrsarmen Strecken mit ordentlich Höhenmetern.
Das Bild habe ich morgens gegen 06:15 Uhr gemacht, als ich losgefahren bin.


----------



## Lucas_Leiva (13. August 2016)

Moin,
heute habe ich mein erstes selbstaufgebautes Rad fertig bekommen.
Das Rahmenset inkl. Steuersatz kommt hier aus dem Bikemarkt, ebenso die Ultegra Gruppe.
Ich werde wohl noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Meint ihr, ein silberner plus entsprechend silberner Sattelstütze passen optisch zu dem Rad?

Der Aufbau hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn noch nicht alles perfekt geklappt hat 
Wenn ich das Bild so sehe...kann es sein, dass die Kette zu kurz ist? Eigentlich habe ich die Länge sowohl per Rechner, als auch mit der Methode großes Blatt, größtes Ritzel bestimmt. Aber es war schon spät gestern, vielleicht habe ich mich beim Kürzen verzählt...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2016)

Lucas_Leiva schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute habe ich mein erstes selbstaufgebautes Rad fertig bekommen.
> Das Rahmenset inkl. Steuersatz kommt hier aus dem Bikemarkt, ebenso die Ultegra Gruppe.
> Ich werde wohl noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Meint ihr, ein silberner plus entsprechend silberner Sattelstütze passen optisch zu dem Rad?
> ...


Schickes Bike!!!! Stahlbikes sind einfach klasse. Ich find die Stütze etwas zu glossy und zu weit hinten und würde sie entweder gegen eine matt-schwarze oder gegen eine "bunte" austauschen ohne Versatz.  Falls Vorbau kürzer, dann nimm doch was fesches...mein Favorit wäre KCNC:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Ti-Pro-Lite-Sattelstuetze-400-mm-p22598/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/SC-Wing-5-31-8-Vorbau-p19326/

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber ich mags eher bunt und das Surly ist ein Spassbike..


----------



## numinisflo (13. August 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Noch paar Eindrücke (das IPhone hat bissl Probleme mit dem Orange  ):


Leck. Mich. Fett.


----------



## Toronto (13. August 2016)

Der Gerät! 
Voll pornös! 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## nollak (15. August 2016)

@san_andreas Was eine geile Lackierung! Schnell fertig machen!


----------



## san_andreas (15. August 2016)

Danke Jungs ! Mal sehen, ob ich heute fertig werde.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (15. August 2016)

Da der für letzten Samstag geplante Radmarathon Sauerland eXtreme (254 km / 4.000 hm) leider ausgefallen ist, sind wir am Sonntag eine "light-Variante" im Sauerland gefahren. Für mich waren es auf 185 km knapp 2.800 hm. Höchster Punkt der Tour war der "Kahle Asten" mit 841 m ü. NN.



 

Nächstes Jahr soll die Veranstaltung wieder stattfinden:
http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Radsport/sauerland-extreme/-/1782,1782,60002,liste9.html


----------



## montklamot (16. August 2016)

Hier mein Rennrad Trek Domane 4er Serie Jahrgang 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (16. August 2016)

Hi,

heute war mal wieder Zeit für eine ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde von knapp 86km mit dem Defy, sonst muss das in der Woche meist etwas kürzer ausfallen. Das Wetter hat bis auf den teilweise kräftigen Wind auch sehr gut mitgespielt und so führte die Tour südlich von Schwerin über asphaltierte Radwege, schön leere Kommunalstraßen und die eine oder andere neudeutsche "Gravelroad"...


----------



## kloetenkoem (17. August 2016)

So ein GF macht schon Sinn...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2047250]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MF3 (17. August 2016)

Sehr schöne Renner...


----------



## Bashguard (17. August 2016)

Lucas_Leiva schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute habe ich mein erstes selbstaufgebautes Rad fertig bekommen.
> Das Rahmenset inkl. Steuersatz kommt hier aus dem Bikemarkt, ebenso die Ultegra Gruppe.
> Ich werde wohl noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Meint ihr, ein silberner plus entsprechend silberner Sattelstütze passen optisch zu dem Rad?
> ...



schickes Bike! Ich würde das ruhig so schwarz lassen an an deiner Stelle.
Kette...naja, ein büschen geht hinten noch   Und groß/groß fährt man ja eh nicht.


Ich sitze hier schon auf heißen Kohlen...mein neuer sollte auch bald kommen...hoffentlich


----------



## prince67 (18. August 2016)

Bashguard schrieb:


> Und groß/groß fährt man ja eh nicht.


Wieviele haben im Gefächt schon groß/groß geschaltet und sich dann das Schaltwerk abgerissen, weil sie vorher das gesagt haben?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. August 2016)

@ kloetenkoem: Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist? Das Steuerrohr ist ja bald so lang wie die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (18. August 2016)

Mit diesem Carbonhobel fahre ich seit etwa 2008 rum. Recht schnelles Rad, aber einfach kein Feeling, irgendwie ein seelenloser Plastebomber. Im Kopf wächst aber ein Winterprojekt, den Rahmen verbrenne ich dann im heimischen Ofen und baue mir aus dem Rest und einem neuen Rahmen was ganz Nettes auf!





Der Vorgänger war im Vergleich eher schöner (sorry für die mittelprächtige Fotoqualität)!


----------



## Peter_W (18. August 2016)

Hier mal meine beiden Isaacs:



 

 
Gruß

Peter


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ kloetenkoem: Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist? Das Steuerrohr ist ja bald so lang wie die Gabel.



Klar: 190, SL 90. Das BMC läuft als Grand Fondo, sprich Langstreckengeo mit aufrechter Haltung (langes Steuerrohr) und Flex im Hinterbau. Du würdest damit natürlich prima Berge fahren können, die Idee und Stärke liegt aber auf grobem Untergrund und langen Touren. Das BMC Team fährt den Rahmen bei den Frühjahrsklassikern ala Paris - Roubaix.

Der Rahmen ist ein 61er. Geodetails findest du auf der BMC Seite


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. August 2016)

War in keiner Weise böse gemeint! Mir ist Sinn und Zweck des Rades klar. Ich hätte Dich nur noch größer geschätzt aufgrund des Fotos, auch wenn Du mit 1,90 m sicher nicht zu den Zwergen gehörst. War wirklich reines Interesse.


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> War in keiner Weise böse gemeint! Mir ist Sinn und Zweck des Rades klar. Ich hätte Dich nur noch größer geschätzt aufgrund des Fotos, auch wenn Du mit 1,90 m sicher nicht zu den Zwergen gehörst. War wirklich reines Interesse.



Hey, ich hab das kein bisschen anders verstanden! Hab wohl zu sehr den Schlaumeier raus hängen lassen. Sorry. Wenn du dir im meinem Album den Crosser CX01 oder das Argon Road anguckst, bis du wieder bei "normalen" Proportionen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. August 2016)

Alles gut! 
Das Argon ist klassischer, da kann man's leichter einschätzen, stimmt. Heißes Teil übrigens!


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Alles gut!
> Das Argon ist klassischer, da kann man's leichter einschätzen, stimmt. Heißes Teil übrigens!





Argon ist sexy - nur nix für meine Straßen hier in China


----------



## s1monster (18. August 2016)

Peter_W schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden Isaacs:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 520948 Anhang anzeigen 520947
> Gruß
> ...



den Wert der beiden Räder will ich mir garnicht vorstellen…


----------



## rogma84 (18. August 2016)

mein Aluhobel ;-)

url=https://flic.kr/p/LhFwsx]






[/url]DSCF3235 by Roman, auf Flickr




L1023624 by Roman, auf Flickr




DSCF3230 by Roman, auf Flickr




L1023621 by Roman, auf Flickr




DSCF3228 by Roman, auf Flickr




L1023618 by Roman, auf Flickr


----------



## svennox (18. August 2016)

WOW!..echt toll dein cannondale !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas B. (18. August 2016)

Also das Cannondale ist eine Wucht! Kinnlade ist ganz unten...


----------



## hellmono (18. August 2016)

Finde ich auch wahnsinnig gut!
Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. August 2016)

Wahnsinnig schön!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2016)

Mit den bunten Reifen echt lecker! 
Technisch ohnehin vom Feinsten.


----------



## Bashguard (19. August 2016)

rogma84 schrieb:


> mein Aluhobel ;-)
> 
> url=https://flic.kr/p/LhFwsx]
> 
> ...



komplett schwarz mit den Reifen sieht immer wieder geil aus!


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2016)

Done !


----------



## Speedhub83 (19. August 2016)

Unfassbar gut!


----------



## Rines (19. August 2016)

Die Pedale 
Sonst richtig gut geworden


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2016)

Mei, sind halt XTR.
Irgendwann kommen "richtige" Pedale, mich nervt nur das Gewatschel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corporation (19. August 2016)

Skinwall Triptychon


----------



## MF3 (19. August 2016)

Das CD ist wirklich sehr gelungen. Fahr auch mtb Treter am rr.. ;-)


----------



## Area51 (20. August 2016)

ich auch  es läuft sich halt deutlich besser als mit RR-schuhen...





MfG, Julian


----------



## hellmono (20. August 2016)

Das Cannondale!


----------



## san_andreas (20. August 2016)

So sind die Farben für mich am besten dargestellt:


----------



## rogma84 (21. August 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Finde ich auch wahnsinnig gut!
> Was sind das für Felgen?


Danke , Sind PAC35(OEM Felgen) kommen vom Hersteller der Reynolds Felgen und haben die gleiche CTg Bremsflanke. 
Bekommt man bei German Lightness zu einem guten Preis . 

lg Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rogma84 (21. August 2016)

mein zweiter Albhobel ;-)




L1023578 by Roman, auf Flickr




L1023544 by Roman, auf Flickr





L1023552 by Roman, auf Flickr


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (21. August 2016)

Schöne Sonntag Morgen Tour um/im Kaiserstuhl, aufm Bild der Texaspass, Steigungen mit 12%


----------



## mrwulf (21. August 2016)

Mein italienische Aluette... Cinelli Experience


----------



## san_andreas (21. August 2016)

Sehr schön !
Interessanter Rahmen.


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

Schön kühl noch um die Uhrzeit....


----------



## dark-berlin (28. August 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Schön kühl noch um die Uhrzeit....



Ich dachte Du hast Dich im Thread geirrt und das Bild sollte hier hin. Aber es ist ein schickes Suchbild. Würd da aber auch gut hin passen.


----------



## blckwvs (30. August 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So sind die Farben für mich am besten dargestellt:



Ich mag weder Cannondale, noch mag ich Naturflanken. 

Aber das hier ist wirklich ein absolutes Sahnestück!


----------



## bugfix (30. August 2016)

Ich hab mich auch hinreißen lassen und meinen ersten Renner ins Haus geholt. Salopp gesagt erstmal ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Gefühl 






Leider gestern nicht mehr großartig fahren können, musste nach ein paar Kilometern umdrehen und erstmal die Schaltung sauber einstellen. Züge kürze ich beizeiten, XT-Pedale wechsele ich vielleicht, wenn sie den Geist aufgeben (also nie?  )


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2016)

Mit solchen Zügen/Leitungen wird das Teil ausgeliefert?


----------



## blckwvs (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mit solchen Zügen/Leitungen wird das Teil ausgeliefert?



Das ist echt gruselig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (30. August 2016)

Ich habe mich da auch sehr wundern müssen. Die vordere Bremsleitung schliff einfach mal ganz dreist am Reifen. Das Schaltwerk war gelinde gesagt auch nur "suboptimal" eingestellt. Nichts, was man nicht selbst lösen kann, aber trotzdem lästig.


----------



## zett78 (30. August 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch hinreißen lassen und meinen ersten Renner ins Haus geholt. Salopp gesagt erstmal ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Gefühl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Zugverlegung ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz!!!! Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen!!!
Hast du das beim Händler gekauft??


----------



## zett78 (30. August 2016)




----------



## bugfix (30. August 2016)

Ja, schon klar wie die Züge auszusehen haben. Rad kommt nicht vom Händler, sondern Versender. Werde das auch nochmal äußern.


----------



## mohlo (30. August 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar wie die Züge auszusehen haben. Rad kommt nicht vom Händler, sondern Versender. Werde das auch nochmal äußern.


Das sollte eigentlich keinen Unterscheid machen, da die Räder vormontiert vom Hersteller an den Händler/Versender geliefert werden. Vermutlich hat der Versender den Karton ungeöffnet von Cannondale an dich weiter verschickt.


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. August 2016)

Warum sollte der Versender den auch aufmachen? 
Auf dem Foto sieht man aber auch schön, dass man die Reifen auch noch nen Tick besser ausrichten kann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2016)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Versender den auch aufmachen?
> Auf dem Foto sieht man aber auch schön, dass man die Reifen auch noch nen Tick besser ausrichten kann.



Meines Wissens darf er das einfach nicht (wurde mir so von einem Mitarbeiter eines Radladens, der Cannondale verkauft, erzählt; *k. A., ob das stimmt*). Vermutlich muss er das Rad so vorbereiten, dass nach dem Auspacken nur noch Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden müssen (Lenker geradestellen, Pedale anbauen, Vorderrad einbauen etc.). Wenn das Rad direkt von Cannondale aus dem Karton kommt, ist noch etwas mehr zu tun.
Zumal das kürzen der Züge bei im Rahmen verlegten Schaltzügen ja doch etwas aufwändiger ist als bei außen verlegten.
Wie die Reifen ausgerichtet sind, würde mich gleich sowas von gar nicht interessieren...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (30. August 2016)

Die Züge müssen nur einmal nach links "geklappt" werden dann sind sie korrekt. War bei meinem Radon Ignite genauso.


----------



## Martin_O85 (30. August 2016)

Neues Spielzeug ist gestern (Pünktlich zu einer ordentlichen Verkühlung eingetroffen)
Bis jetzt nur ein paar Testroller gemacht ->ganz zufrieden 
Komme von einem Endurace AL 7.0 (beide S)-> und muss sagen, die 8mm mehr reach und 9mm mehr stack merkt man deutlich
Wollte aber auch eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition.
Wirklich schön gemacht, und die Di2 macht süchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (30. August 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Die Züge müssen nur einmal nach links "geklappt" werden dann sind sie korrekt. War bei meinem Radon Ignite genauso.


Die Züge sind definitiv zu lang. Liegt zum Teil auch daran, dass der Vorbau von zett78 weit nach unten gesetzt wurde.


----------



## blckwvs (30. August 2016)

Ob die Züge weggeklappt sind oder nicht ändert nix daran, dass sie zu lange waren / sind. Ist halt die Frage wie es war, bevor minimum 2cm (?) Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt wurden.

Ich find es generell gruselig, dass hier ein eh schon sehr hoher Steuersatzdeckel, welcher ja locker 2cm hat und dann noch derart viele Spacer verbaut wurden...


----------



## mohlo (30. August 2016)

Martin_O85 schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug ist gestern (Pünktlich zu einer ordentlichen Verkühlung eingetroffen)
> Bis jetzt nur ein paar Testroller gemacht ->ganz zufrieden
> Komme von einem Endurace AL 7.0 (beide S)-> und muss sagen, die 8mm mehr reach und 9mm mehr stack merkt man deutlich
> Wollte aber auch eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition.
> Wirklich schön gemacht, und die Di2 macht süchtig


Schöne Farbe! Die konnte ich vor drei Wochen in Koblenz bewundern. Leider kommen die Endurace-Modelle nicht unter 7 Kilo ab Werk und sind meiner Meinung nach etwas überteuert. Aber immerhin gibt es den Aero-Lenker bei allen SLX-Modellen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meines Wissens darf er das einfach nicht (wurde mir so von einem Mitarbeiter eines Radladens, der Cannondale verkauft, erzählt; *k. A., ob das stimmt*). Vermutlich muss er das Rad so vorbereiten, dass nach dem Auspacken nur noch Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden müssen (Lenker geradestellen, Pedale anbauen, Vorderrad einbauen etc.). Wenn das Rad direkt von Cannondale aus dem Karton kommt, ist noch etwas mehr zu tun.
> Zumal das kürzen der Züge bei im Rahmen verlegten Schaltzügen ja doch etwas aufwändiger ist als bei außen verlegten.
> Wie die Reifen ausgerichtet sind, würde mich gleich sowas von gar nicht interessieren...


Wie, die dürfen die Kartons nicht aufmachen? Oder die Kartons nicht ungeöffnet verkaufen?
Kein Post ohne Bild.


----------



## Martin_O85 (30. August 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe! Die konnte ich vor drei Wochen in Koblenz bewundern. Leider kommen die Endurace-Modelle nicht unter 7 Kilo ab Werk und sind meiner Meinung nach etwas überteuert. Aber immerhin gibt es den Aero-Lenker bei allen SLX-Modellen.



Da stimme ich dir zu das Gewicht ist ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen (bei allen RR mit Scheibenbremsen - Domane SLR 7 disc 8,3kg), wobei es dann in Größe S noch 7,5kg waren anstelle der angebenen 7,4kg in M...
Am Samstag bin ich auf den Stelvio gefahren, und auf der Abfahrt hätt ich viel für die Scheibenbremsen gegeben 
Preislich sind die SLX Modelle etwas hoch angesetzt, warten dafür mit ein paar schicken Detaillösungen auf, P/L passt bei den höheren Linien eh meist nicht mehr. Bei mir hat das Bike "leider" genau getroffen was ich suche - etwas sportlicher als der AL, Scheibenbremsen, Di2, Anständige leichte LRS, und ne etwas auffälligere Farbe .
Der Aero-Lenker ist eine schöne optische Abrundung, aber vor allem -> wirklich angenehm zu halten

Bezüglich der Schaltung denke ich, dass mir auf Dauer die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen zu groß sein wird 
52-36 // 11-32
vielleicht rüste ich auf 50-34 // 11-28 um (die originale vom Endurace AL) -> aber vorher mal ausgiebig testen


----------



## blckwvs (30. August 2016)

Hier der Straßenhobel.

2012er Tarmac, ich liebe dieses Bike wie am ersten Tag und feier auch heute noch die Lackierung ab. Kommt leider auf Bildern nicht so martialisch rüber. Vorbau ist leider farblich ne Katastrophe, aber der Geo geschuldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2016)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Wie, die dürfen die Kartons nicht aufmachen? Oder die Kartons nicht ungeöffnet verkaufen?


Wie gesagt, Angabe ohne Gewähr: die Räder dürfen nicht einfach so, wie sie von Cannondale kommen, verkauft werden, da sie noch weiter für den Kunden vorbereitet werden müssen.
Ich hatte mich oben nicht ganz eindeutig ausgedrückt, sehe ich.


----------



## hellmono (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Angabe ohne Gewähr: die Räder dürfen nicht einfach so, wie sie von Cannondale kommen, verkauft werden, da sie noch weiter für den Kunden vorbereitet werden müssen.



Was übrigens bei Specialized gleichermaßen der Fall ist. Dafür sind Händler ja da, dem Kunden das Rad eingestellt und (fast) fertig, zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ob Online oder Offline sollte da egal sein.


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Angabe ohne Gewähr: die Räder dürfen nicht einfach so, wie sie von Cannondale kommen, verkauft werden, da sie noch weiter für den Kunden vorbereitet werden müssen.
> Ich hatte mich oben nicht ganz eindeutig ausgedrückt, sehe ich.


Jo, macht ja auch Sinn so, da Cannondale beim Einpacken ja noch nicht weiß, wie groß/klein der Kunde tatsächlich ist. Danke für die Erläuterung.


----------



## mohlo (30. August 2016)

blckwvs schrieb:


> Hier der Straßenhobel.
> 
> 2012er Tarmac, ich liebe dieses Bike wie am ersten Tag und feier auch heute noch die Lackierung ab. Kommt leider auf Bildern nicht so martialisch rüber. Vorbau ist leider farblich ne Katastrophe, aber der Geo geschuldet.


Zeitlos schön!


----------



## bugfix (30. August 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Die Züge müssen nur einmal nach links "geklappt" werden dann sind sie korrekt. War bei meinem Radon Ignite genauso.



Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn - aber dann wären sie immer noch zu lang 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Angabe ohne Gewähr: die Räder dürfen nicht einfach so, wie sie von Cannondale kommen, verkauft werden, da sie noch weiter für den Kunden vorbereitet werden müssen.


Evtl. frage ich das mal bei Cannondale an, bei mir scheint's jedenfalls nicht so passiert zu sein. Ich muss mir das heute abend nochmal genauer anschauen, der Tag ist nur leider schon ziemlich voll. Die Ausrichtung der Reifen stört mich auf jeden Fall nicht, dagegen sah mir die Montage der Kurbelarme nicht ganz korrekt aus (ein bisschen so, als ob da Spacer fehlen würden). Vielleicht mache ich heute abend mal ein Foto.


----------



## Bashguard (1. September 2016)

meins kam auch Vorgestern 





Sattel wird noch gegen den schwarzen 611er getauscht und ein paar Spacer kommen auch noch weg


----------



## rogma84 (1. September 2016)

solides Bike .
wird dir bestimmt spaß machen. 

lg Roman


----------



## kurt8791 (1. September 2016)

Schnappschuss meines 2006er Red Bull compact sl. Gestern die 1. RR Tour seit Jahren gefahren. Abfahrt mit max. 75km/h rockt.


----------



## maze665 (6. September 2016)

Gestern wieder mal eine kleine Runde gedreht ... Macht immer wieder Spaß da Caad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dennoch kommt es vielleicht weg ... Eine Nummer größer wäre sicher angenehmer für einen alten Menschen wie ich ...  ... Was denken die preisspezialisten was man dafür bekommen könnte??

Komplett Ultegra 
Lenker Stütze Vorbau Thomson
Mavic cosmic Carbon 
Hollowgram Kurbel 
Etc


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2016)

Komplett, vielleicht 1200-1300 Euro ?
Rahmen 500-600.

Würde eher nur den Rahmen verscheppern.
Biete es doch mal im Tour-Markt und der dortigen Cannondale-Galerie an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (6. September 2016)

ok werd ich gleich mal reinschauen dort ...am liebsten wäre mir halt ein verkauf als ganzes ... kann fürs neue fast nix davon übernehmen, falls es wirklich das wird was mir jetzt schon eine weile im kopf rumgeistert! 

mal schauen was der nette herr aus dem fahrradgeschäft (auch cdale händler) mir dafür gebeb würde bei einem neukauf!


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2016)

Was geistert denn ?


----------



## noocelo (6. September 2016)

rahmenhöhe?


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2016)

Inzahlungnahme lohnt kaum, oder ?


----------



## hellmono (6. September 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> ok werd ich gleich mal reinschauen dort ...am liebsten wäre mir halt ein verkauf als ganzes ... kann fürs neue fast nix davon übernehmen, falls es wirklich das wird was mir jetzt schon eine weile im kopf rumgeistert!
> 
> mal schauen was der nette herr aus dem fahrradgeschäft (auch cdale händler) mir dafür gebeb würde bei einem neukauf!



Was ist denn als Neurad in Planung? Bei dem schicken Caad Aufbau hätte ich jetzt, ehrlich gesagt, nicht mit einem Komplettrad gerechnet.


----------



## maze665 (6. September 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Inzahlungnahme lohnt kaum, oder ?



das is ja meist das problem ... deshalb würd ichs eher gern privat verkaufen ... aber erstmal snhören was der händler sagt. 

@hellmono bmc plastikrad, disc, bequemere geo, caad is mir fast zu klein ... paar änderungen MUSS es sowieso immer geben und der individuelle touch kommt sicher auch mit der zeit


----------



## TiJoe (6. September 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> rahmenhöhe?



Interessante Frage...


----------



## maze665 (6. September 2016)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Interessante Frage...



um diese interessante frage zu beantworten --> 56

bei interesse gerne eine pn!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2016)

Optisch wird der Umstieg aber wie Porsche 911 auf Opel Meriva - hast Du Dir das gut überlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (7. September 2016)

nur nicht zu lang und zuviel überlegen is die devise


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2016)

Die neuen BMC sind doch ok. Gefallen mir auch.


----------



## Nordpol (7. September 2016)

In Einzelteilen verkaufen, die Kurbel sollte man aber behalten.


----------



## Bashguard (8. September 2016)




----------



## Icono (8. September 2016)

Nehm ich! Ganz frisch? Gibts glaube gerade bei Canyon mit 300€ reduzierten Preis auf 2.599?
Der Sattel wäre mir zu stark nach vorne geneigt und der Druck auf den Handgelenken zu hoch.


----------



## Bashguard (8. September 2016)

Jupp, ganz frisch letzen Di. geliefert bekommen  Hatte im Olympia-Sale zugeschlagen. Das war nach der ersten größeren Runde gewesen.
Den Sattel habe ich auch noch mal etwas gerichtet...keine Ahnung wann ich das als waagerecht angesehen habe  
Mit den Spacern muss ich auch noch mal probieren. Wollte den einen 10er noch mit dem 5er, der jetzt drüber ist tauschen. Wenn alles passt, wird der Gabelschaft natürlich auch noch gekürzt . Aber dafür muss ich dann sicher sein dass ich meine Wohlfühlposition gefunden habe.
Auf jeden Fall macht das Rad richtig Spaß und geht saumäßig nach vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (8. September 2016)

Bashguard schrieb:


>



Kann leider kein Foto sehen


----------



## Icono (8. September 2016)

Der Optik halber hätte ich auch das Aero bevorzugt, sonst das 100€ günstigere und 200gramm leichtere non-aero genommen mit dem anderen LRS. In jedem Fall viel Spaß mit dem Ding, womöglich rüste ich meinen Endurace AL Rahmen auch auf den Ultimate SL -irgendwann- um


----------



## zett78 (8. September 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Kann leider kein Foto sehen



Ich auch nicht!
Bitte einfach im Forum hochladen, ohne externen Anbieter


----------



## Bashguard (8. September 2016)

@Icono
Ich hatte mir gerade gedacht, nimmst das Aero wegen der Cosmic￼
Obwohl ich die Campa Bullet 50 die ich am alten Rad dran hatte auch schöner fand. Aber die Mavic in komplett schwarz mit den Exalith-Bremsflächen fand ich dann passender in der Gesamtoptik. Und ein Unterschied in der Bremsleistung ist wirklich zu spüren, finde ich. Oder es liegt an den Ultegra. Obwohl die SRAM Red jetzt aber auch keine schlechten Bremsenreiniger waren.
@s1monster
Also in deinem zitierten Beitrag von mir kann ich das Foto auch sehen.
Habe es ganz normal über mtb news hochgelegen und dann über das Bild Icon verlinkt 
Aber dann lade ich das nur noch mal so als Anhang hoch...


----------



## s1monster (9. September 2016)

Schickes Rad. Bei mir sieht dein Beitrag allerdings so aus. Im letzten konnte ich es sehen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2016)

Jetzt wird es hier auch angezeigt.  Schaut ziemlich fies aus, vielleicht noch die weiß-gelben Aufkleber runter?


----------



## Bashguard (9. September 2016)

Fies￼￼￼￼Ich finde das sieht ziemlich gut aus￼.
Naja, sowie die ollen Mavicpellen runter (gefahren) sind, und ich hoffe das geht einigermaßen schnell, kommen eh wieder die Conti Grand Prix 4000 S II drauf. Bei den Felgen weiß ich noch nicht. Ich finde es eigentlich nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2016)

Das war nicht negativ gemeint. Ich meinte, das Bike schaut ein wenig einschüchternd aus - ein ernstzunehmender Gegener halt, kein putziger Oldtimer, sondern eine Rennmaschine.


----------



## mohlo (9. September 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> drauf. Bei den Felgen weiß ich noch nicht. Ich finde es eigentlich nicht so schlecht.



Ich würde diese grausigen Aufkleber ganz schnell von den Felgen entfernen. Ohne sieht einfach besser aus...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2016)

Hä? Wieso erscheine ich hier als Zitierter, obwohl das Zitierte von Bashguard stammt? Manchmal ist die Software komisch!

Aber danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (9. September 2016)

Rennrad für dreckige Wege.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (12. September 2016)

Mein neues! Auch wenns das 13 Modell ist bin ich total happy! Und wenn die Campa Eps mal eingestellt ist ein Traum vom schalten!


----------



## Ianus (12. September 2016)

Und zum krönenden Abschluß daheim ein Bierchen


----------



## DaBot (14. September 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Rennrad für dreckige Wege.



Sehr schön! Du bist auch eher auf der großen Seite, oder? Sieht auch mit dem langen Steuerrohr noch gut aus!


----------



## hellmono (15. September 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Du bist auch eher auf der großen Seite, oder? Sieht auch mit dem langen Steuerrohr noch gut aus!



Dank dir!

Ja, mit 190cm nicht ganz klein.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2016)

Schönes Ding. Nur die dicken Spacer taugen mir nicht.


----------



## Topa86 (15. September 2016)

Hier mal mein neues,  Caad12 Ultegra 2017er Version




Ohne Titel by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr

Gestern, nach dem Abholen, die erste Fahrt.


----------



## MF3 (15. September 2016)

Schickes Rad. Bester alu hobel im Moment...


----------



## Popeye34 (15. September 2016)

in Bewegung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainsangria (16. September 2016)

Einer der letzten, lauen Sommerabende an der Donau:


----------



## Zocker24 (16. September 2016)

Gestern mal den Hobel geputzt 

Ja ich weiß, Kurbelstellung nicht optimal, falsches Kettenblatt usw


----------



## Timmy35 (16. September 2016)

Und mag der Sattel kein Wasser??


----------



## arghlol (16. September 2016)

Ich sitze tatsächlich zum ersten Mal auf einem richtigen Rennrad.


----------



## Zocker24 (17. September 2016)

Eher damit nicht unnötig Reiniger ans Leder kommt.


----------



## maze665 (17. September 2016)

Back on skinwalls!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2016)

Geile Karre nach wie vor !
Das Lenkerband ist ja super dünn, oder ?


----------



## maze665 (17. September 2016)

Is halt kein so ein wabbeliges gel dings drunter ... Hab einfach ein schwarzes Pro Lenkerband gekauft


----------



## Stolle12 (17. September 2016)

in Bewegung zur 2.


----------



## Bashguard (19. September 2016)

Zocker24 schrieb:


> Gestern mal den Hobel geputzt
> 
> Ja ich weiß, Kurbelstellung nicht optimal, falsches Kettenblatt usw



passt schon ich finde die Tüte um den Sattel viel schlimmer


----------



## Topa86 (21. September 2016)

die letzten Tage genutzt um nochmal bisschen zu fahren:




P1010507 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr




P1010508 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr


----------



## bugfix (21. September 2016)

Ich hoffe, die Bärentatzen kommen noch runter


----------



## Topa86 (21. September 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Bärentatzen kommen noch runter



 Ja nächstes Jahr. Hab schon Klickpedalen, aber noch keine Schuhe, und da die Saison eh langsam den Ende zugeht, habe ich mir gedacht, mache ich das alles nächstes Jahr


----------



## P4LL3R (22. September 2016)




----------



## Bashguard (22. September 2016)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Ja nächstes Jahr. Hab schon Klickpedalen, aber noch keine Schuhe, und da die Saison eh langsam den Ende zugeht, habe ich mir gedacht, mache ich das alles nächstes Jahr



gerade jetzt musst im Sale kaufen


----------



## norman68 (23. September 2016)

So meine Colnagofamilie hat Zuwachs bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (23. September 2016)

Hmm.... die Basis ist ja ganz nett. Aber die Position der STI (heissen die bei der DI2 auch so?) finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig und für die Gruppe kannste Du nix....


----------



## Oseki (25. September 2016)

Moin,

nach 24 Jahren Stahl musste mal was neues her. 1x11 ist auch abseits vom Dreck gut zu bewegen.

Cheers,


Holger


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2016)

Wohl einer der letzten schönen Sonntage dieses Jahr.


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. September 2016)

Surly goes to Kalletal:


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. September 2016)

Nach diversen optischen Korrekturen (Rahmen foliert) hier mal das Orbea Vitesse meiner Frau (unten im Anhang der "Vorher"-Zustand  )


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2016)

Gebe mal bitte paar Infos zu Folie, Haltbarkeit, Verabeitbarkeit und co


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gebe mal bitte paar Infos zu Folie, Haltbarkeit, Verabeitbarkeit und co



Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Werbe (Schilder-) Branche und hab relativ viel Erfahrung in der Folienverarbeitung, das sollte man schon vorausschicken. Jemand, der noch nie geklebt hat, sollte besser die Finger davon lassen 
In diesem Fall habe ich 3M Easy Wrap Folie verwendet. Die ist relativ dick und lässt sich demzufolge gut erhitzen und ziehen.
Dennoch gabs einige Stellen am Rahmen (Rohrübergänge), wo ich natürlich trotzdem gestrauchelt bin und das ein oder andre Stück Folie neu zugeschnitten und in mehreren Versuchen geklebt habe. Ausserdem gibt es auch Überlappungen (die sieht man halt auf dem Foto nicht, müsste mal Detailfotos machen)
Da ich schon viele Bikerahmen (zu Schutzzwecken) teilfoliert habe, erlaube ich mir auch hier die Prognose, dass es bzgl. Haltbarkeit keinerlei Probleme geben wird. Mechanische Beschädigungen hält keine Folie aus, wenn das Rad unsanft behandelt wird, gibt's natürlich Risse.
Aber das ist vermutlich beim Rennrad wesentlich seltener der Fall als beim MTB.
Mega-wichtig ist bei solchen Klebe-Arbeiten die absolute Sauberkeit des Untergrunds, dann hält die Folie auch gut.


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2016)

Ich danke dir für die Rückmeldung. Also wird es bei mir wohl doch lackiert


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für die Rückmeldung. Also wird es bei mir wohl doch lackiert



Das war eigentlich auch mein Plan, aber letztlich war das Folieren um ein vielfaches günstiger (Kosten ca. 25 EUR)
Ausserdem wollte ich das schon lange mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. September 2016)

Sieht deutlich besser aus als vorher - die Mühe hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. September 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sieht deutlich besser aus als vorher - die Mühe hat sich gelohnt!



Danke.


----------



## norman68 (3. Oktober 2016)

so nun mit schwarzen Decals auf den C35





wie ich finde passt es so besser


----------



## svennox (3. Oktober 2016)

..das schwarze is lecker 
...ich kann auch mit einem COLNAGO dienen,
....hab es mir endlich mal in einer originalen classic Version aus 1991 zugelegt


----------



## Monty98 (4. Oktober 2016)

mein erstes Rennrad - hab großen Spaß damit


----------



## NobbyRalph (4. Oktober 2016)

Monty98 schrieb:


> mein erstes Rennrad - hab großen Spaß damit



Sehr schickes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MF3 (4. Oktober 2016)

Schickes Gerät.  Viel Spaß


----------



## King Jens one (6. Oktober 2016)

sehr schönes Colnago aber die SchaltBremsheit ist ein wenig zu hoch montiert.


norman68 schrieb:


> so nun mit schwarzen Decals auf den C35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MF3 (6. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt. Sieht bisschen komisch aus. Rest top


----------



## norman68 (7. Oktober 2016)

King Jens one schrieb:


> sehr schönes Colnago aber die SchaltBremsheit ist ein wenig zu hoch montiert.




Schon geändert aber noch nicht Fototechnisch festgehalten. Bilder aus dem Keller finde ich schrecklich und im Freien ist hier alles grau in grau mit Regen was auch nicht gut auf Bildern aussieht. Von daher kommen da erst wieder Bilder wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint.


----------



## MTK85 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mein Renner am WE mal ein wenig durchs Mistwetter gescheucht
War gut, nur die Bremsleistung bei Regen ist etwas beängstigend, passiert gefühlt nix. 




Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09-4 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09-6 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09-8 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

Zur Belohnung durfte es sich am Abend am Feuer Entspannen!! 




Rennrad am Lagerfeuer by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

schön Sonntag!


----------



## bugfix (9. Oktober 2016)

Gefällt mir mit den blauen Akzenten! 

Hab mein CAAD12 am Wochenende auch ein wenig ausgeführt:





Nächste Woche sollten meine neuen Laufräder kommen


----------



## Nordpol (9. Oktober 2016)

Ein Caad 12 ist schon was feines...
Die Spacer könnten aber noch weg...


----------



## Ianus (9. Oktober 2016)

Familienbild.... 








Werden nicht mehr alle gefahren.


----------



## hellmono (9. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Fuhrpark.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2016)

Vorbau in Wagenfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorbau in Wagenfarbe


Brutal gut! 

Die Krönung fände ich eine graue Stütze. Würde mir, trotz des restlichen Farbverlaufs, noch besser gefallen.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2016)

Guter Vorschlag.
Das krasse ist, dass das iPhone die Farben nicht annähernd so knallig darstellt wie in echt. Da passt die Stütze echt gut.


----------



## dopero (9. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Familienbild....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön, einzig der Laufradsatz im Klein ist für meinen Geschmack optisch grenzwertig.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag.
> Das krasse ist, dass das iPhone die Farben nicht annähernd so knallig darstellt wie in echt. Da passt die Stütze echt gut.


bearbeite das Foto doch einfach ein wenig, bis es dem original entspricht. ist ja nun mit dem iphone kein Problem mehr.
insgesamt echt richtig gute Karre!


----------



## mrwulf (10. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorbau in Wagenfarbe



Ein echtes Kunstwerk...super!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2016)

Danke !


----------



## onspeed (10. Oktober 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Gefällt mir mit den blauen Akzenten!
> 
> Hab mein CAAD12 am Wochenende auch ein wenig ausgeführt:
> 
> ...


Welche Reifengröße passt denn max. noch in den Rahmen ?


----------



## bugfix (10. Oktober 2016)

onspeed schrieb:


> Welche Reifengröße passt denn max. noch in den Rahmen ?



Soweit ich weiß bis 622-28.


----------



## onspeed (10. Oktober 2016)

Schade, hätte gedacht da geht noch a bisserl mehr. 
Verstehe das nicht, dass das Potential der Scheibenbremse auch für voluminösere Reifen nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (10. Oktober 2016)

Dafür gibt's ja das CAADX


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2016)

im caad10 disc hatte ich 30er s-one ohne probleme


----------



## EmDoubleU (10. Oktober 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> im caad10 disc hatte ich 30er s-one ohne probleme



Nur nochmal interessehalber: Da hattest Du aber gesagt, dass die schmaler als die 28er Conti 4000 SII ausfallen, hmm?


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2016)

Carpman schrieb:


> Nur nochmal interessehalber: Da hattest Du aber gesagt, dass die schmaler als die 28er Conti 4000 SII ausfallen, hmm?


sagen wir genauso breit wie breite 28er, z.b. contis. meine 28er duranos sind schmaler


----------



## bugfix (10. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade nochmal grob nachgemessen, z.Zt. ja noch die 25er Lugano drauf - an der Gabel habe ich zu beiden Seiten etwa je 5-6mm Platz. Da geht also noch was. Die Contis fallen ja außerdem immer ein wenig breiter aus, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorbau in Wagenfarbe


Ich wollte eigentlich schon länger fragen: was ist an dem Vorbau des Super Six so speziell? Scheint ja nicht ganz so trivial zu sein.

Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Rad! Ich hätte wohl die Sattelklemme nicht mitlackieren lassen und der Tacho sieht aus, als wäre der zum Blutzuckermessen gedacht, aber ansonsten top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Oktober 2016)

Feintuning abgeschlossen! Fertig isses! I Love itBilder draußen folgen wenn es endlich mal nicht regnet!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Oktober 2016)

Grundsätzlich sehr schönes Rad. Bist Du Dir mit der Rahmengröße wirklich sicher?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Oktober 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehr schönes Rad. Bist Du Dir mit der Rahmengröße wirklich sicher?


Warum fragst? Ist ein 58iger Rahmen das war soweit ich weiß das Maximum bei dem Modell. Fahre immer um die 58-59.

Martin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ok, sieht aus der Perspektive auch extreme aus mit der Stürze!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Oktober 2016)

Weil Du trotz Spacerturm und nach oben aufgerichtetem Vorbau noch genug Sattelüberhöhung zustande bekommst - weil die Stütze fast auf MTB-Niveau ausgezogen ist. Hat mich nur gewundert bei einem Rennrad.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei den alten war es sportlicher! So fährt es sich bequemer!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Oktober 2016)

Und der Basso war ein 61iger! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel77 (14. Oktober 2016)

@Boxxxer64
Lange Beine, lange Arme kombiniert mit einem kurzen Oberkörper......kenn ich:


----------



## Boxxxer64 (14. Oktober 2016)

trifft erst gut!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (15. Oktober 2016)

So hier noch ein mal mein C60 nun aber mit korrigierter STI-Stellung


----------



## Ianus (15. Oktober 2016)

Viieel besser


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2016)

richtig gut


----------



## JoeyJoe (16. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal mein kleiner Rennhobel wobei die Gangschaltung manchmal etwas rumzickt. Die Fotos sind zwar schon etwas älter, bis auf einen neuen Sattel hat sich aber nichts geändert. Ich befürchte dass ich bald die ganze Nabe des Hinterrades verschleißbedingt auswechseln muss.


----------



## svennox (29. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Familienbild....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALLE BIKES SIND EIN TRAUM 
ps. das schwarze serotta würde ich dir abnehmen


----------



## Fipslilli (29. Oktober 2016)

Rahmen/Gabel,SS: CERVELO Carbon Komplettgruppe: CAMPAGNOLO CHORUS Carbon LRS/Reifen: RITCHEY Carbon  Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel: RITCHEY Carbon  Lenkerband: CINELLI  Flaschenhalter: TUNE Carbon  Pedale: LOOK Carbon Gesamtgewicht: 6,6 kg


----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## DC. (6. November 2016)

Hier mein Renner, nix dolles, nix Blingbling, aber mir gefällts und ich hab Spaß ;-)


----------



## Teutoracer1973 (15. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teutoracer1973 (15. November 2016)

oben mein Crema nach ner ausgiebigen Regentour


----------



## hellmono (15. November 2016)

Sehr schön. So ein Crema finde ich echt schick.
Etwas leisere Felgen würden mir besser gefallen, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.
Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Teutoracer1973 (15. November 2016)

Vincero Flaschenhalter mit Magnetverschluss. "Leisere" Räder hab ich auch.


----------



## k.nickl (18. November 2016)

Mein Trek feiert die Wiederauferstehung aus der Restekiste (weil ich Lust auf Schrauben hatte)



Neu sind nur Bremsgriffe (Tektro), Kettenspanner (Point), Lenkerband (SelleItalia), Bowdenzug (Shimano).


----------



## DaBot (18. November 2016)

Teutoracer1973 schrieb:


> Vincero Flaschenhalter mit Magnetverschluss. "Leisere" Räder hab ich auch.Anhang anzeigen 546938



Darf ich dich fragen, wie groß du bist? Sieht fein aus das Teil, bin eigentlich kein Fan von Stahl aber das kommt echt gut!


----------



## zett78 (18. November 2016)

Teutoracer1973 schrieb:


> Vincero Flaschenhalter mit Magnetverschluss. "Leisere" Räder hab ich auch.Anhang anzeigen 546938



Geil!!!

Das Nummernschild im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (18. November 2016)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Mein Trek feiert die Wiederauferstehung aus der Restekiste (weil ich Lust auf Schrauben hatte)
> 
> 
> 
> Neu sind nur Bremsgriffe (Tektro), Kettenspanner (Point), Lenkerband (SelleItalia), Bowdenzug (Shimano).



Bis auf die Kurbel echt klasse!


----------



## Teutoracer1973 (18. November 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, wie groß du bist? Sieht fein aus das Teil, bin eigentlich kein Fan von Stahl aber das kommt echt gut!


Danke für die Blumen . Ich bin 1,82m, das Bike ist nen 56er.


----------



## whitewater (18. November 2016)

Teutoracer1973 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 546931 Anhang anzeigen 546931


Sieht aus, als hätte jemand entlang der Hinterkante Steuerrohr per Photoshop 2 verschiedene Räder zusammengenagelt...sorry... sonst sehr hübsch..


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. November 2016)

Teutoracer1973 schrieb:


> Vincero Flaschenhalter mit Magnetverschluss. "Leisere" Räder hab ich auch.


geiles kennzeichen =)


----------



## zett78 (20. November 2016)

Noch nicht fertig, Anfang/Mitte Dezember sollte es soweit sein


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2016)

Megageil !
ETAP wäre super.


----------



## zett78 (20. November 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Megageil !
> ETAP wäre super.


Deshalb wird es dann auch erst fertig [emoji6]


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird es dann auch erst fertig [emoji6]



Top !


----------



## zett78 (21. November 2016)

Der LRS meiner Wahl liegt auch schon beim Laufradbauer parat


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2016)

Hui, sehr gute Wahl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (25. November 2016)

Mein Allez jetzt als Trainingsrad:



Jetzt verstehe ich auch den Namen "Heldenkurbel"...


----------



## na!To (25. November 2016)

Die Farben von dem Ding sind einfach geil.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2016)

Und bis auf die Kurbel auch so sehr schick.


----------



## k.nickl (27. November 2016)

Danke, aber warum wird erneut die Ultegra Kurbel kritisiert? Die Teile sind gebraucht spot-billig, leicht und sorglos!


----------



## Nordpol (27. November 2016)

Kritik würde ich das nicht nennen, Funktional über alles erhaben, nur nicht die schönste, daher auch sehr günstig zu bekommen...


----------



## King Jens one (27. November 2016)

Mein neues Rennrad für die nächste Saison, Trek Emonda SL6 keine Sorge die Pedale werden noch gewechseln


----------



## evo1 (27. November 2016)

Hier mal mein Arbeitstag.


----------



## zett78 (28. November 2016)

evo1 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Arbeitstag.
> Anhang anzeigen 550224



von wann bis wann geht dein Arbeitstag? 8-16 Uhr?? Halbtag? Kann ich jetzt dem Bild nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. November 2016)

Meinte wohl Arbeitsgerät .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (29. November 2016)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Danke, aber warum wird erneut die Ultegra Kurbel kritisiert? Die Teile sind gebraucht spot-billig, leicht und sorglos!


..genau deshalb..
..denn es gibt immer ein paar Patienten die nur Teile für gut bezeichnen weil sie teuer sind..mach dir nichts draus


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..denn es gibt immer ein paar Patienten die nur Teile für gut bezeichnen weil sie teuer sind..mach dir nichts draus


Genau, das wird's sein 
Ich finde die Kurbel ganz einfach nicht schön. Punkt. Der Nachfolger gefällt mir da schon deutlich besser.


----------



## svennox (29. November 2016)

na..da haste dich ja mal wieder gerettet ..was  PUNKT


----------



## Rines (29. November 2016)

Dem stimme ich aber auch zu. Die neue 105er sieht optisch auch besser aus als die alte Ultegra. Punkt. Hat nix mit Marketingopfer zu tun.


----------



## Jako (29. November 2016)

...ich habe wieder ein Wilier... geht schon besser als der Kona Crosser vorher...  Gruß Jako


----------



## dasLasso (30. November 2016)

[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (30. November 2016)

Jako schrieb:


> ...ich habe wieder ein Wilier... geht schon besser als der Kona Crosser vorher...  Gruß Jako



Wie heißt die Kurbel?


----------



## hellmono (30. November 2016)

Drome00 schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Kurbel?



Chantal. 

Im Ernst: Ist eine, von FSA gebaute, Wilier Kurbel.


----------



## Jako (30. November 2016)

ja, ist eine FSA 386... allerdings mit Tune Kettenblättern.... die FSA Kettenblätter waren zu viel silbern  gruß jako


----------



## maze665 (6. Dezember 2016)

Konnte der Sonne einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Dezember 2016)

Stand das Rahmenset nicht mal zum Verkauf!?


----------



## dasLasso (6. Dezember 2016)

Wieso geht bei mir die like Funktion nicht mehr?


----------



## evo1 (6. Dezember 2016)

Sollte Arbeitsrad heißen.  [emoji6]


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Dezember 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Wieso geht bei mir die like Funktion nicht mehr?



Tapatalk?

Geh mal regulär ins forum, dann kannst du wieder liken...


----------



## dasLasso (6. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Danke. Aber mit dem handy geht s halt nur über Tapatalk. Schade.


----------



## xSophie (6. Dezember 2016)

Fühlt ihr euch damit cool auf der Fahrbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (6. Dezember 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Stand das Rahmenset nicht mal zum Verkauf!?



Nein NOCH nicht .... aber bei Interesse gerne Pn! Größe 56! Auch als Ganzes Rad zu haben!!!


----------



## noocelo (7. Dezember 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Wieso geht bei mir die like Funktion nicht mehr?


probier's hier unten rechts mal aus.


----------



## xSophie (7. Dezember 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> probier's hier unten rechts mal aus.



Schlafenszeit Mr. Fahrbahnblocker 

PS: Ich weiß das du von ihm nur ein Like geiern willst


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Dezember 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Nein NOCH nicht .... aber bei Interesse gerne Pn! Größe 56! Auch als Ganzes Rad zu haben!!!


Willst es echt wieder hergeben...mmmmh, führe mich nicht in Versuchung es wieder zurüch zu kaufen


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Willst es echt wieder hergeben...mmmmh, führe mich nicht in Versuchung es wieder zurüch zu kaufen



Super Idee !


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Aber mit dem handy geht s halt nur über Tapatalk.


Ein Handy ohne Browser?


----------



## hellmono (7. Dezember 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ein Handy ohne Browser?



Ist halt nicht wirklich "mobile" und dazu von Werbung zugepflastert. 
Dafür funktioniert wiederum die Ignore Funktion.


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2016)

[emoji106]


----------



## Boxxxer64 (7. Dezember 2016)

Für 2017 noch im Aufbau! Komme aber gerade nicht weiter vor lauter Begeisterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2016)

China Ali?[emoji57]


----------



## Boxxxer64 (7. Dezember 2016)

Nö! Original! War nen Aussteller zu unschlagbaren Preis!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2016)

Vom Feinsten!!![emoji457] [emoji106]


----------



## Boxxxer64 (7. Dezember 2016)

dasLasso schrieb:


> China Ali?[emoji57]



Aus Cina wäre es ein Bond oder Rb1000 gewesen, 2016 Logos hab ich da auch noch nicht gesehen[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. Dezember 2016)

maze665 schrieb:


> Nein NOCH nicht .... aber bei Interesse gerne Pn! Größe 56! Auch als Ganzes Rad zu haben!!!


An sich gerne hab aber schon 7 1/2 Räder,gibt sonst Ärger mit der Hausdame....


----------



## noocelo (8. Dezember 2016)

kündigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Dezember 2016)

Ne ist doch Weihnachtszeit,da ham wir uns lieb


----------



## drhackstock (10. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, einmal ein Österreichisches Produkt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Dezember 2016)

So sieht mer mehr davon,bin ma so frech


----------



## drhackstock (10. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## Boxxxer64 (11. Dezember 2016)

Gelöscht! Kommt wenns fertig ist!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2016)

Schön! Aber halbfertige Räder in einer Galerie zu posten......	 pöse, pöse!!


----------



## na!To (12. Dezember 2016)

Vorallem wenn es so absolut zerfleddert aussieht.

Und am Rahmen selbst ist echt jede nur denkbare Form vorhanden. Mal sehen wie das Fertig wirkt.


----------



## Pace39 (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## dasLasso (26. Dezember 2016)

[emoji457]


----------



## Fipslilli (26. Dezember 2016)

....bitte den Waffenschein...






[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (26. Dezember 2016)

Fipslilli schrieb:


> ....bitte den Waffenschein...



Ja, damit langsam fahren ist irgendwie schwierig 

Grüße Chris


----------



## dark-berlin (27. Dezember 2016)

Pace39 schrieb:


>


der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich finden kann ist der Geschwindigkeitssensor, den würde ich aus optischen Gründen verschwinden lassen, entweder auf GPS verlassen oder eine Sensor auf der Nabe montieren. Garmin hat da was nettes, das ohne Magnet auskommt. Oder z.B. Wahoo, wenn es denn was mit Bluetooth sein soll.


----------



## norman68 (27. Dezember 2016)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich finden kann ist der Geschwindigkeitssensor, den würde ich aus optischen Gründen verschwinden lassen, entweder auf GPS verlassen oder eine Sensor auf der Nabe montieren. Garmin hat da was nettes, das ohne Magnet auskommt. Oder z.B. Wahoo, wenn es denn was mit Bluetooth sein soll.



Den neuen Sensor von Garmin hab ich an 4 Rädern probiert und war sehr unzufrieden damit. Hat zeitweise einige Minuten gebraucht damit er vom Edge gefunden wurde. Auch sieht der neue Trittfrequenzsensor den man ans Pedal schnallt alles andere als schön aus. Da finde ich den alten GSC10 dann viel zuverlässiger.


----------



## Pace39 (27. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem Sensor ist nicht so einfach, nur GPS finde ich total nervig weil die Geschwindigkeit andauernd zappelt. Hinten an der Kettenstrebe kann ich nochmals probieren, hatte da in der Vergangenheit Empfangsprobleme. Aber bekomme einen neuen Bryton vielleicht ist es mit dem neuen Modell besser. Die Teile an der Narbe finde ich optisch auch nicht überzeugend.


----------



## na!To (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich find ja die Lenkerdrehung und Montage der Schalthebel sehr... schmerzhaft?

aber ansonsten isses hübsch.


----------



## svennox (30. Dezember 2016)

Pace39 schrieb:


>


..geiles teil..wirklich 
ps. aber haste ne größere Bilder ???
...denn in deinem ALBUM ist ja leider gar nichts gepostet bzw. hochgeladen ?!?!


----------



## Pace39 (31. Dezember 2016)

na!To schrieb:


> Ich find ja die Lenkerdrehung und Montage der Schalthebel sehr... schmerzhaft?
> 
> aber ansonsten isses hübsch.



Kannst mir mal erklären was da schmerzhaft sein soll? Der zu sehende Schalthebel ist etwas nach unten gerutscht weil ich mit dem Anzugsmoment etwas zu zarghaft war am Carbonlenker. Schmerzhaft war da aber garnichts bis zum nächsten Lenkerbandwechsel und der Korrektur der Position.

@svennox 
Andere Bilder habe ich nicht, keine Lust extra das Rad + gute Kamera vor die Tür zu schleppen und in der Bude ist das noch die beste Position zum fotografieren.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2016)

Mit einem guten Lenkerband kann man doch easy korrigieren.


----------



## Pace39 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ohne das Lenkerband abzuwickeln bekam ich den Hebel nicht nach oben, es ab und neu zu wickeln wäre durchaus gegangen aber ich sah keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2016)

Wenns dir passt, ist alles ok.


----------



## Pace39 (1. Januar 2017)

Sitze schon etwas länger auf dem Rad und früher sah das so aus und war völlig normal, schade das der Rahmen die Grätsche gemacht hat:






das ging ebenfalls ohne Schmerzen.


----------



## svennox (1. Januar 2017)

ohhjaa..auch das serotta is toll.. 
..echt schade um den Rahmen


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Januar 2017)

Mein erster Renner, Mix aus China und Italien, wird nicht jedem passen aber für mein Empfinden konnte ich so aus dem Budget am meisten rausholen. Macht sauspaß bisher. Vorbau ist inzwischen ein 110er geworden, der aufm Bild war fürn Übergang.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2017)

Ziemlich geil !
Spacer raus, das ist kein Enduro.


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Januar 2017)

Danke! Die waren vorerst wegen des neuen Vorbaus noch drin, inzwischen sind es 5mm weniger. Muss mich noch an die endgültige Sitzposition rantasten, aber du hast wohl recht, ich bin das Enduro und Dh fahren gewohnt und habe gerne einen hohen Lenker. Bisher einfach surreal wie das Ding beschleunigt. Wenn man bisher nur 160mm+ gefahren ist echt eine Offenbahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2017)

Schöner Stealth-Renner, darf man fragen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?


----------



## zett78 (3. Januar 2017)

Splash schrieb:


> Schöner Stellt-Renner, darf man fragen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?



darf man fragen, was ein "Stellt-Renner" ist!?


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Januar 2017)

Vermutlich eine blöde Formulierung für Stealth (also Tarnoptik, schwarz matt)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nollak (3. Januar 2017)

Rahmen würd mich auch mal interessieren, der sieht ganz schick aus.


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Januar 2017)

Könnte ein Workswell WCB-R-114 sein:
http://www.workswellbikes.com/web/view/207.html


----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was ein "Stellt-Renner" ist!?


Sorry, Auto-Korrektur übersehen, Stealth war gemeint ...


----------



## dark-berlin (3. Januar 2017)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Danke! Die waren vorerst wegen des neuen Vorbaus noch drin, inzwischen sind es 5mm weniger. Muss mich noch an die endgültige Sitzposition rantasten, aber du hast wohl recht, ich bin das Enduro und Dh fahren gewohnt und habe gerne einen hohen Lenker. Bisher einfach surreal wie das Ding beschleunigt. Wenn man bisher nur 160mm+ gefahren ist echt eine Offenbahrung.


Spacer sind das eine, aber ein positiver Vorbau?!? Dafür würdest Du im Rennrad-Forum zumindest mit Schweigen gestraft werden. Bitte, Bitte umdrehen und sei es nur zum ausprobieren und für die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## norman68 (3. Januar 2017)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Spacer sind das eine, aber ein positiver Vorbau?!? Dafür würdest Du im Rennrad-Forum zumindest mit Schweigen gestraft werden. Bitte, Bitte umdrehen und sei es nur zum ausprobieren und für die nächsten Bilder.




+1

auch finde ich das Lenkerband sehr unpassend


----------



## dasLasso (3. Januar 2017)

Wieso bitte soll jemand den Spacer umdrehen, nur weil das in einem Forum der Masse angeblich besser gefällt?  Ich montiere Teile so, dass meine Sitzposition am besten passt. Vllt Wechsel ich nach Wochen auch mal. Alle anderen Kriterien, vor allem Lob oder Anerkennung wegen Optik aus einem Forum sind sekundaer. Geschmaecker sind ohnehin verschieden. [emoji727]


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, dass er einen Unterschied merkt, wenn er den Spacer dreht, wir werden aber auch keinen Unterschied sehen. Vom Vorbau war die Rede.
Es ist beim Rennrad einfach "üblich", das der Vorbau nach unten geneigt ist, vor allem bei einem Aero-Bike, da es einfach sportlicher ausschaut. Das ist aber nur eine Empfehlung. Wenn er damit nicht zurecht kommt, dann hilfts eh nix. 

Wenn man keine Kritik hören will, darf man allerdings auch keine Bilder hier posten, denn damit muss man immer rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (3. Januar 2017)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 
Lenkerband gefällt mir und bleibt 
Zum Vorbau/Spacer: wie beschrieben war der Vorbau übergangsweise draufgesteckt, da ich keinen passenden auf die schnelle gefunden habe. Inzwischen ist einer mit 110mm und 6° da. Den werde ich wie empfohlen mal negativ montieren und schauen wie mir das von der Sitzposition her taugt. Dann gibts sicher nochmal ein Bild damit das auch optisch Stylepolizei mäßig passt. Wenns sich nicht gut anfühlt wird aber trotzdem wieder umgedreht 
Spacer werden noch ein Weile bleiben, da ich erst noch ein paar Lenkerhöhen probieren will bevor ich die Gabel absäge.

@P4LL3R Hatte ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich keine Kritik hören will??


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Januar 2017)

Nein, das war eigentlich gar nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf dasLasso.
Mir gefällt das Bike sehr gut, vielleicht bau ich mir nächstes Jahr auch noch ein leichtes Rennrad mit dem Rahmen auf, denn mein neues Hardtail ist nur minimal schwerer als mein Rennrad


----------



## dasLasso (3. Januar 2017)

Kritikunfaehig.. [emoji23] vielleicht eher deine Reaktion auf meinen Hinweis?! Finde nur die Aufforderung, den Vorbau bitte bitte umzudrehen rein fuer Bilder unangebracht. Ist aber auch ok jetzt. Mir gefällt rein optisch ein positiver Vorbau bei steigenden Oberrohr eh besser. Parallele Linien. Und als Rentner [emoji41]  fahre ich auch lieber so. PS Gutes neues noch!


----------



## dopero (3. Januar 2017)

Nettes Rad. Aber warum tut man sich die Reifen an?
Sogar die GP 4000 müssten ca. 1/3 weniger Rollwiederstand haben.


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Januar 2017)

Reifen waren erstmal aus Pannenschutzgründen so gewählt. Fahre viel in und um Stuttgart, da ist leider alles voll mit Scherben und schlechten Straßen. Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit RR-Reifen, daher hab ich erstmal auf Pannenschutz gesetzt


----------



## dasLasso (3. Januar 2017)

Das kann ich bestaetigen. Hier herrscht die Unsitte, dass Nachts Flaschen aus fahrenden Autos fallen gelassen werden. Regelrechte Splitterteppiche. Angemessenes Strafmaß: Aufessen!!


----------



## dopero (3. Januar 2017)

Da hilft aber auch keine Pannenschutzeinlage in einem Rennradreifen.


----------



## bosss1 (5. Januar 2017)

Steht zum Verkauf in Bikemarkt


----------



## Manyen (5. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (6. Januar 2017)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Zum Vorbau/Spacer: wie beschrieben war der Vorbau übergangsweise draufgesteckt, da ich keinen passenden auf die schnelle gefunden habe. Inzwischen ist einer mit 110mm und 6° da. Den werde ich wie empfohlen mal negativ montieren und schauen wie mir das von der Sitzposition her taugt. Dann gibts sicher nochmal ein Bild damit das auch optisch Stylepolizei mäßig passt. Wenns sich nicht gut anfühlt wird aber trotzdem wieder umgedreht
> Spacer werden noch ein Weile bleiben, da ich erst noch ein paar Lenkerhöhen probieren will bevor ich die Gabel absäge.



Lass dir ruhig Zeit mit dem Ausprobieren und den Anpassungen.
Ich habe auch vor einigen Jahren den ersten Renner gekauft (nur Alu und günstig, wie sich die Zeiten ändern ). Gerade am Anfang ist die gestreckte Position echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man aus der DH/Enduro Ecke kommt. Am Anfang bin ich fast nur im Oberlenker gefahren. Mittlerweile mit tieferem Lenker fast nur STIs oder Unterlenker. Reine Gewöhnung.

Wirklich schönes Rad übrigens.


----------



## svennox (7. Januar 2017)

mein classic colnago aus 1991, und jaaaa ..ich hab es noch immer


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Januar 2017)

Die Lenker/ Sti Position finde ich schwierig, aber so ne absolut gute Karre!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2017)

Genauso wollte ichs grad schreiben.


----------



## svennox (8. Januar 2017)

..auf dem Foto ist die Stütze nur reingesteckt und somit noch nicht in der richtigen Position ...also gut beobachtet


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Januar 2017)

Glaube nicht, dass es um die Stütze ging, sondern um die fiese Lenkerform, der noch dazu relativ weit nach unten gedreht ist. Das wäre für viele Leute (mich eingeschlossen) eben nicht mehr langstreckentauglich.

Aber schön ist das Rad wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (8. Januar 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es um die Stütze ging, sondern um die fiese Lenkerform, der noch dazu relativ weit nach unten gedreht ist. Das wäre für viele Leute (mich eingeschlossen) eben nicht mehr langstreckentauglich.
> 
> Aber schön ist das Rad wirklich.


An einem Klassiker sind eben auch Lenker und Lenkerposition klassisch.


----------



## svennox (8. Januar 2017)

..so siehts aus..klassiker eben... 
..zudem ist die Lenkerform/Ausführung und eben ..dann.. auch die Justierung/Einstellung Geschmacksache,
mir gefällt es so ! ..d.h. die neumodischen Rennradlenker gefallen mir z.B. weniger...aber so is das eben 

beste Grüße,
sven


----------



## s1monster (9. Januar 2017)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Mein erster Renner, Mix aus China und Italien, wird nicht jedem passen aber für mein Empfinden konnte ich so aus dem Budget am meisten rausholen. Macht sauspaß bisher. Vorbau ist inzwischen ein 110er geworden, der aufm Bild war fürn Übergang.


Welche Laufräder sind das? Gibt es einen Link dazu?


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Januar 2017)

bosss1 schrieb:


> Steht zum Verkauf in Bikemarkt


Hammer Farbe. Kommt da garnicht so rüber :O


----------



## maze665 (14. Januar 2017)

Alt und Neu






Hate it or Love it!






Schon einige Teile (Sattel, Spanner, Pedale, Vorbau, Reifen ...) vom Caad10 übernommen! Lenker wird auch noch getauscht!

Spacer muss ich och testen. 

Die Laufräder von den lauten Mavic Aufklebern gesäubert! 

Leider, schneebedingt, keine Möglichkeit zum ausfahren!

Noch auf der Suche nach einer Thomson Elite Stütze in 25,4!! Wenn jemand eine hat, bitte PN.


----------



## bugfix (14. Januar 2017)

Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2017)

maze665 schrieb:


> Alt und Neu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geil !

Behalt beide.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Januar 2017)

schönes 12er. mit schwarzen reifen fand ich´s besser


----------



## hellmono (15. Januar 2017)

So unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein. Mir gefällt es mit Naturflanke und den schwarzen Felgen besser. 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## maze665 (15. Januar 2017)

bugfix schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?



Cannondale GT40 ... alu, 40g, 10€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (15. Januar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geil !
> 
> Behalt beide.



gerne! wenn du das meiner freundin beibringst!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2017)

Freundin ?
Da sind die Limits doch noch größer als später im echter Gefangenschaft.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Januar 2017)

Ich kann mich ja mit Discs noch nicht anfreunden, rein optisch


----------



## maze665 (15. Januar 2017)

NOCH nicht  grad optisch find ichs interessanter!


----------



## Nordpol (15. Januar 2017)

ich finde es optisch auch (Noch) nicht so schön, aber aus technischer Sicht bestimmt die bessere Lösung.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Januar 2017)

Ich stand im Shop schon vor dem caad12 Disc und fand es so schön weil clean, dann fiel mir auch das es Discs sind und ich fand es blöd.
Alles reine kopfsache.
Noch 1-2 Jahre und disc ist in allen Bereichen salonfähig.
Mein nächster Renner wird definitiv Felgenbremsen haben, beim crosser möchte ich die disc jetzt schon nicht mehr missen


----------



## hellmono (16. Januar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt schon eine Weile Disc am AWOL und jetzt auch am Crosser. Der nächste Renner wird definitiv auch Disc.
Mir gefällt es auch optisch deutlich besser. Am HR fällt die Disc eh nicht auf. Und dafür sind die Bereiche an den Sitzstreben, bzw. vor der Gabel deutlich hübscher, wo sonst die Bremsen sitzen.


----------



## maze665 (16. Januar 2017)

allein wie schön die sitzstreben sind ohne felgenbremse!


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2017)

Dafür hab ich mein bahnrad [emoji12]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2017)

Was ich beim CAAD12 nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Ausführung mit nur einem Kettenblatt (Modell „Disc Force“). Beim RR muss das m. E. nun wirklich nicht sein. Auch wenn es in flachen Gegenden ausreichen mag.
Dafür ist die Farbe ein Traum


----------



## bugfix (16. Januar 2017)

Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass man da ausprobieren will, ob 1x11 auch beim Rennrad Potenzial hat. Ich würde damit nicht unbedingt versuchen wollen, einen Berg hochzukommen. Das knallige Gelb von dem Modell gefällt mir aber.


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2017)

Schaut natürlich schön clean aus.
Gedacht ist es vorrangig für crit-races die gerade in den USA sehr beliebt sind und sich hier immer beliebter werden


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Januar 2017)

Eig könnte man ja nen Umwerfer samt 2"Kettenblatt montieren.
N 50er Blatt wäre mir hier au zu heftig.Hier auf der Ostalb ist es ein ständiges Auf und Ab.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Eig könnte man ja nen Umwerfer samt 2"Kettenblatt montieren.


Natürlich geht das. Aber Standard ist es eben nicht bei diesem Modell.

Vielleicht wird dem Käufer 1-fach auch am RR einfach peu á peu aufgezwungen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Januar 2017)

Ja Ja lang lebe die 1 Fach und in 1-2Jahren dürfen wir dann hinten auch 50er Cassetten oder größer fahren am Renner......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (16. Januar 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ja Ja lang lebe die 1 Fach und in 1-2Jahren dürfen wir dann hinten auch 50er Cassetten oder größer fahren am Renner......



Könnte man mit genügend großen Ritzeln wohl als Ansatz für alternative Scheibenräder durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Bener (16. Januar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird dem Käufer 1-fach auch am RR einfach peu á peu aufgezwungen


Sowas würde die Fahrradindustrie *nie* machen!


----------



## cube911 (16. Januar 2017)

Fast egal welche Farbe.  Das caad sieht schon top aus mit disc...


----------



## dasLasso (17. Januar 2017)

Das gelbe hat einen Designpreis verdient. Was eine Farbe. Bin schlicht begeistert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Januar 2017)

Mein Fall ist es nicht so mit Disc. Und ehrlich gesagt fand ich auch die Lackierung der "alten" Gabel wesentlich hübscher. (Total unansehnlich ist es deswegen natürlich auch nicht, sondern mir gefällt einfach der etwas elegantere Vorgänger besser.) Aber der Fortschritt ist nun mal nicht aufzuhalten.


----------



## bugfix (17. Januar 2017)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Das gelbe hat einen Designpreis verdient. Was eine Farbe. Bin schlicht begeistert.



So weit würde ich nicht gehen, bin aber auch ein wenig neidisch drauf, würde auch viel besser in meine Küche passen.






Wenn ich ein unwiderstehliches Angebot für den Rahmen in gelb bekäme, käme ich vermutlich in Versuchung. Allerdings wäre das auch ein absolut bescheuertes Vorhaben angesichts des Aufwandes nur wegen einer farblichen Veränderung das komplette Rad zu zerlegen und neu aufzubauen. Wenn ich allein an die ganzen innenverlegten Leitungen denke ...


----------



## dasLasso (17. Januar 2017)

.... [emoji56][emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## Boxxxer64 (23. Januar 2017)

So hier jetzt der fast fertige Aufbau. Gabel noch kürzen und neue Decals für die Laufräder. Dann kann es von mir aus wärmer werden!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2017)

Puh, prinzipiell recht nett, aber ein aero frameset, hochprofil, dann der ziemlich kurze/ hohe Vorbau.
Sieht unstimmig aus


----------



## bugfix (23. Januar 2017)

Die Aero-Laufräder passen doch eigentlich gut dazu, schöner wäre es aber, wenn jeweils v+h Labels in der gleichen Farbe wären. 
Trotzdem insgesamt nicht ganz stimmig, wirkt auf mich als würde die Geometrie auf Biegen und Brechen zurechtgebogen. Rahmen zu klein? Riesige Sattelüberhöhung und immer noch Spacertürmchen unter dem Stummelvorbau :<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (23. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Kritik! Decals an den Laufräder kommen noch, steht auch dabei. Spacer werden sich zeigen was runter kann. Genau wie der Vorbau das ist nur ein 100mm, aber mehr wie 120 werdens nicht. Eine Überhöhung von 10cm aktuell bei 2m Körper Größe finde ich eigentlich nicht wirklich viel. Kommt auf den Bildern vielleicht nach mehr rüber.

Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Splash (24. Januar 2017)

Ja, steht dabei ... wenn ich mir beide Varianten so ansehe, tendiere ich zu schwarzen Decals. Welche kommen denn drauf? Sonst finde ich das Konzept stimmig ..


----------



## Boxxxer64 (24. Januar 2017)

Splash schrieb:


> Ja, steht dabei ... wenn ich mir beide Varianten so ansehe, tendiere ich zu schwarzen Decals. Welche kommen denn drauf? Sonst finde ich das Konzept stimmig ..



Tendiere auch zu schwarz. Evtl noch nen kleinen Akzent in den italienischen Farben. Muss ich aber probieren, ob es nicht too much ist.


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2017)

bugfix schrieb:


> Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass man da ausprobieren will, ob 1x11 auch beim Rennrad Potenzial hat. Ich würde damit nicht unbedingt versuchen wollen, einen Berg hochzukommen. Das knallige Gelb von dem Modell gefällt mir aber.


 
Dann lieber das 2016er DuraAce. Die Laufradsätze sind nicht so teuer.


----------



## evo1 (25. Januar 2017)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Danke für die Kritik! Decals an den Laufräder kommen noch, steht auch dabei. Spacer werden sich zeigen was runter kann. Genau wie der Vorbau das ist nur ein 100mm, aber mehr wie 120 werdens nicht. Eine Überhöhung von 10cm aktuell bei 2m Körper Größe finde ich eigentlich nicht wirklich viel. Kommt auf den Bildern vielleicht nach mehr rüber.
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


Du hast ja ziemlich das selbe Problem wie ich. Du bist groß [emoji6]

Mir gefällt dein Rad soweit ganz gut probiere eventuell mal den Vorbau positiv zu fahren bzw einen mit 0grad dann könnten auch spacer raus.

Ich fahre auch einen 110er positiv montiert fährt sich super auf langen Strecken da bringt dir die Optik nichts.

Was mich etwas stört ist das rot am Sattel und die verschiedenen decals aber die sind ja anscheinend nur zu Testzwecken so.


----------



## dasLasso (25. Januar 2017)

Sag mal Jungs, ihr seid aber ned alle irgendwelche Top Stars in Designer Büros oder..? [emoji57] [emoji16]


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Januar 2017)

Hatte ja noch einen Titanrahmen vom Neuaufbau meines Brevetrad über, den habe ich jetzt über Weihnachten endlich fertig bekommen.


----------



## vice-president (25. Januar 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Hatte ja noch einen Titanrahmen vom Neuaufbau meines Brevetrad über, den habe ich jetzt über Weihnachten endlich fertig bekommen.


26"?


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Januar 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> 26"?



Ja, genau. Bin halt ein Zwerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (26. Januar 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Bin halt ein Zwerg


Bei meinem Rad sehen die Laufräder auch wie 26" aus.[emoji6]


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Januar 2017)

Ui, heftig! 
Die Proportionen wirken nicht mehr so gefällig, aber geht ja nicht anders, wenn man das Rad bei der Körpergröße auch fahren will. Mir gefallen die älteren Alu-Storcks. Und Gelb sieht man auch nicht mehr jeden Tag.


----------



## zett78 (26. Januar 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ui, heftig!
> Die Proportionen wirken nicht mehr so gefällig, aber geht ja nicht anders, wenn man das Rad bei der Körpergröße auch fahren will. Mir gefallen die älteren Alu-Storcks. Und Gelb sieht man auch nicht mehr jeden Tag.



geht aber auch immer noch schlimmer


----------



## dasLasso (26. Januar 2017)

Vice presi. Wie groß bist du deutlich über 2 Meter oder


----------



## vice-president (26. Januar 2017)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Vice presi. Wie groß bist du deutlich über 2 Meter oder


Eigentlich nicht,  habe aber wohl die Grenze überschritten wo Standard noch passt. 
Hätte gern einen Renner mit Scheibenbremsen aber alles zu klein.


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Januar 2017)

Hm bei specialized gibt es diverse Renner in 64. Ob disc weiß ich gerade aber leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (26. Januar 2017)

das ansich schöne cipo seigt mal wieder, das man auch für mehr kohle räder verhauen kann! 

aber ansich ein geiles rad!


----------



## vice-president (26. Januar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hm bei specialized gibt es diverse Renner in 64. Ob disc weiß ich gerade aber leider nicht


Specialized Roubaix Disc max. 61cm. 
ABER, Sattelrohr 563mm, Oberrohr 588mm, Steuerrohr 205mm.


----------



## dasLasso (26. Januar 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht,  habe aber wohl die Grenze überschritten wo Standard noch passt.
> Hätte gern einen Renner mit Scheibenbremsen aber alles zu klein.


63, 64 und groesser sind aber bei vielen, selbst namhaften versenden im Programm muss mal schauen oder brauchst du 66 und größer dein Rad oben sieht echt krass aus eigentlich ja auch egal wenn es gut rollt wir sind halt auch alles so ein bisschen Fetischisten ich bekomme nächste Woche mein neues Rennrad mit Disc SRAM Force bin ich mal gespannt wird ein  GranFondo kein Racer Bilder folgen


----------



## cube911 (26. Januar 2017)

Entschuldigung. Aber das Trek sieht verboten aus...


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2017)

..ohhhjeeeee...ich sag es ja immer wieder....ZU GROSS zu sein....is echt schei$$e 
MANNNN bin ich froh das ich "nur" 183cm Groß bin ..ohne Schuhe


----------



## Nimron (27. Januar 2017)

Das auf dem Bild ist Shawn Bradley, ein ehemaliger Profibasketballer und 2.28m gross


----------



## dopero (27. Januar 2017)

Da gibt es in USA doch Firmen die extra für diese Kunden Räder mit 32" und 36" Laufrädern bauen.


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Januar 2017)

Als Shawn Bradley noch gespielt hat, gab es diese hippen Brands wohl eher noch nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Januar 2017)

Trägt das Rad auch eine Goa'uld-Larve in sich?


----------



## zett78 (27. Januar 2017)

Zudem wog der 


bobtailoner schrieb:


> Als Shawn Bradley noch gespielt hat, gab es diese hippen Brands wohl eher noch nicht


Zudem wog der nur die Hälfte von Shaq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (29. Januar 2017)

Falls Jemand Interesse an den Laufrädern hat, ich würde gerne gegen was flaches tauschen


----------



## Deleted 23985 (29. Januar 2017)

nimm doch einfach die Carbonverkleidung ab


----------



## Rines (29. Januar 2017)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach die Carbonverkleidung ab


----------



## maze665 (30. Januar 2017)

Aufkleber aufgeklebt! [emoji6]


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Januar 2017)

Das weiße SuSi ist in meinen Augen der absolute Knaller. 
Schöner Rahmen, super aufgebaut.


----------



## cube911 (31. Januar 2017)

Oh ja. Das CD ist schick aufgebaut. Sehr schlüssig.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. Januar 2017)

bin am schwanken, felgendecor ja/nein s/w...  lassen???


----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. Januar 2017)

Aufkleber aufgeklebt! [emoji6][/QUOTE]

Der passt au wen es n Niner ist


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Januar 2017)

Würde keine Decals auf die Felgen machen. Sieht so super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (1. Februar 2017)

@maze665 Was ist das für ein Smartphonehalter?


----------



## zett78 (1. Februar 2017)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> @maze665 Was ist das für ein Smartphonehalter?



?

Sram Road Quick View Garmin oder was meinst du??


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Februar 2017)

Na der Halter halt aufm Bild oder was das ist. Gut scheinbar keine Smartphonehalterung.


----------



## maze665 (1. Februar 2017)

keine smartphonehalterung. ist für garmin ... überlackierter sram

und ja keine decals beim übrigens sehr ansehnlichen cdale!


----------



## Sondermann (2. Februar 2017)

Ritchey im Winterschlaf....


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2017)

Mal auf komplett schwarzen Rädern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube911 (3. Februar 2017)

Immer wieder super Renner...


----------



## Icono (3. Februar 2017)

Die außenverlegten Züge sind so unaerodynamisch!!1111 
Ich finds auch spitze. Ich habs im Tour Forum nur so halb verfolgt - das Aero Cockpit haste dir von nem Canyon User geholt oder aus China? Anderes Vorgehen? Nur so aus Interesse.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2017)

Hier siehst du es:







Es ist der dicke SystemSix Spacer, darauf ein Basso Diamante Vorbau, dazu ein Easton EC70 Lenker.
Vorbau und Spacer in "Wagenfarbe".


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Februar 2017)

wie zufrieden bist du mit den turbo cottons? bin jahrelang nur Conti GP 4000SII gefahren und will mal was neues probieren.. Rollwiderstand und Grip soll ja besser sein, aber nicht ganz so pannensicher?


----------



## hellmono (3. Februar 2017)

Die hab ich auch noch hier liegen. Fehlen noch Carbonlaufräder.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2017)

Red doch mal mit Zarko von laufrad-tuning, der ist in Köln, glaube ich.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Hier mal mein Renner:















Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2017)

Wirklich schöner Rahmen. Das wars dann aber leider auch.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Rahmen. Das wars dann aber leider auch.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich, dass meine Komponenten der Traditionsfirma "De Rosa" nicht würdig sind, oder?!


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2017)

Zum einen passen die Thomson Sachen mal so gar nicht, zum anderen ist der gewählte Vorbau zu tief im Winkel, dann Spacer darunter?
Keine Überhöhung beim Rennrad, so könnte ich nicht fahren.
Ultegra ist grundsolide und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Die Laufräder drehen sich auch, sind aber leider grundhässlich.
Das Gesamtbild ist sehr, sehr unstimmig.
Das meine ich aber wirklich null böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2017)

Danke für deine Erläuterung.
Das ist mein erstes richtiges Rennrad.
Habe das Bike vorgestern gekauft und bin vorhin das erste Mal damit gefahren.
Geht brutal voran.
Ich mag die Anbauteile, besonders die Laufräder! 
Ok, was würdest du an der Lenkerposition verändern?
Die Spacer weg?

Gruß und Dank,
Kiwi.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2017)

Schaut von den Proportionen halt irgendwie "falsch" aus.
Erstmal musst du dich darauf wohl fühlen und dich an das Rennradfahren vielleicht erst gewühnen.
Rein von der Sitzposition die sich für mich aus Sattalhöhe, Lenkerhöhe, Vorbauwinkel und Spacern ergibt, sitzt du wahrscheinlich recht aufrecht.
Ich persönlich würde die Spacer raushauen und dann einen moderateren Winkel am Vorbau wählen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2017)

Danke dir.
Ja, saß heute relativ aufrecht.
War aber erstmal angenehm für mich, da ich mich an die Rennmaschine gewöhnen muss.
Werde erstmal die Spacer entfernen. Wenn ich den Vorbau drehe, ist der Winkel positiv, also nach oben.
Meinst du, das wäre besser von der Geo her... oder für's Handling?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## bugfix (4. Februar 2017)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Werde erstmal die Spacer entfernen. Wenn ich den Vorbau drehe, ist der Winkel positiv, also nach oben.
> Meinst du, das wäre besser von der Geo her... oder für's Handling?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


Wenn der Lenker hinterher auf der gleichen Höhe ist, ändert sich die Geo nicht und das Handling auch nicht. Den Vorbau umdrehen sieht auch nicht sexy aus. Taste dich erstmal ran, was für dich bequem ist.

PS: Das ist mal ein De Rosa Rahmen, der mir gefällt.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde den Vorbau auch so rum lassen, aber die Spacer reduzieren. 
Die Rentnerposition fährt sich ja auch nicht wirklich besser, finde ich.


----------



## dopero (4. Februar 2017)

Ist doch so voll in Ordnung, bis auf die Pedale.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Meinungen. 
Das hilft mir, mich auf diesem neuen Gebiet zu orientieren. 
Ich habe mir jetzt Fotos von verbauten Thomson-Vorbauten an Rennrädern angeschaut. 
Die sind alle so montiert. Der Vorbau ist so aber auch nahezu gerade, bzw. sogar knapp positiv im Winkel. 
Sieht auch besser aus. 
Hat mir auf meiner ersten Ausfahrt heute ergonomisch auch gut gefallen. 
Mit entfernten Spacern wird's sportlicher... probiere ich definitiv aus. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Icono (5. Februar 2017)

Du musst deine Signatur unterm Namen anpassen


----------



## roundround (5. Februar 2017)

Was fährst du denn für eine Kassette hinten? 11-32?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2017)

Hi.
Ja, der Vorbesitzer hatte 'ne 32er verbaut.
Ich halte schon nach 'was anderem Ausschau.

Habe den Vorbau runtergesetzt und nur noch einen 5mm Spacer unter ihm verbaut.
Fährt sich sehr gut und sportlicher als vorher. Die Optik ist nun auch etwas RR-harmonischer.
Danke nochmal für eure Tipps!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## captainsangria (7. Februar 2017)

Mein (noch) aktuelles BMC mit neuem Lenkerband, Winterreifen (Dura Ace und Conti Super Sport 25mm) und kürzerem Vorbau.

Wenn mein neues Rad fertig ist, werde ich es verkaufen.


----------



## Icono (7. Februar 2017)

Hui, du bist groß - oder?
60er Rahmen?


----------



## captainsangria (7. Februar 2017)

Icono schrieb:


> Hui, du bist groß - oder?
> 60er Rahmen?


Jo, 1.88m. 
Dafür mit 100mm Vorbau.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo.

Kleines Update:
- neue Stütze
- neuer Sattel
- neue Kassette
- neuer Lenker

Demnächst noch den Schaft kürzen.







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## bugfix (10. Februar 2017)

Sitzte bequem auf dem Sattel? Normalerweise richtet man den waagerecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (10. Februar 2017)

Stell mal deinen Sattel mehr Richtung waagrecht so rutscht du ja ständig nach vorne was auf die Dauer Schmerzen in den Handgelenken bringt.
Auch ist der Sattel sehr weit nach vorne montiert. Ist dir der Rahmen zu lang?


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Februar 2017)

Bin so noch nicht gefahren.
Werde den Sattel während der ersten Fahrt anpassen.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2017)

Mir gefällt es.
Sattel noch mittig und waagrecht als Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Februar 2017)

Alles klar. 
Schon geändert. Den Schaft habe ich vorhin auch schon gekürzt. Sieht besser aus. 
Freue mich schon auf's morgige Fahren. 
Hauptsache, es kommt kein Schnee über Nacht. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rines (10. Februar 2017)

Welcher Vorbau ist da montiert? Der sieht schick aus!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2017)

Rines schrieb:


> Welcher Vorbau ist da montiert? Der sieht schick aus!


Sieht mir stark nach Thomson Elite X2 aus.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Februar 2017)

Yo, Thomson X2.


----------



## norman68 (11. Februar 2017)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Bin so noch nicht gefahren.
> Werde den Sattel während der ersten Fahrt anpassen.



Man stellt eigentlich erst einmal die Sattelposition so ein das man richtig sitzt, sprich das die Sitzhöhe, Sattel in der Waage (was man aber nach belieben dann immer noch ändern kann), Knielot. Hat man die Punkte nahezu erreicht kommt die Sitzlänge die man anhand von Vorbaulänge und Lenkerform finden kann. Auch kann man da nun die Überhöhung die gefahren werden kann/soll mit Spacer und Vorbauwinkel einstellen. Auch die Stellung der STIs kann man so noch korrigieren.
Da du deine Gabel aber an Hand von Aussehen gekürzt hast hoffe ich jetzt mal für dich das du da keinen Fehler gemacht hast denn dran basteln kannst den Schaft jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Februar 2017)

Danke dir, Norman. 
Der Sattel ist jetzt waagerecht. 
Auf meiner Runde vorhin hat sich das schon mal gut angefühlt. 
An der Gabel habe ich einen 5er Spacer unter dem Vorbau und einen 5er darüber gelassen. 
Von der Überhöhung her sollte es jetzt passen.
Letztes Wochenende bin ich 100km mit den Einstellungen des Vorbesitzers gefahren.
War ganz o.k., aber ich hatte schon geahnt, dass der Vorbau für mich tiefer könnte. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## dasLasso (12. Februar 2017)

norman68 schrieb:


> Man stellt eigentlich erst einmal die Sattelposition so ein das man richtig sitzt, sprich das die Sitzhöhe, Sattel in der Waage (was man aber nach belieben dann immer noch ändern kann), Knielot. Hat man die Punkte nahezu erreicht kommt die Sitzlänge die man anhand von Vorbaulänge und Lenkerform finden kann. Auch kann man da nun die Überhöhung die gefahren werden kann/soll mit Spacer und Vorbauwinkel einstellen. Auch die Stellung der STIs kann man so noch korrigieren.
> Da du deine Gabel aber an Hand von Aussehen gekürzt hast hoffe ich jetzt mal für dich das du da keinen Fehler gemacht hast denn dran basteln kannst den Schaft jetzt nicht mehr.


[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Februar 2017)

So nun nach Test Fahrten doch noch ein großer Spacer raus und längerer Vorbau geworden [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2017)

Ich finds gut !
Was ist das für eine Größe ?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Februar 2017)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> So nun nach Test Fahrten doch noch ein großer Spacer raus und längerer Vorbau geworden [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fährt sich traumhaft gut! Schön steif und Mega Beschleunigung! Aber nicht so komfortabel wie mein Focus, das ist eher weich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (13. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finds gut !
> Was ist das für eine Größe ?



Ist ein xl. Müsste ein 57 Ober Rohr sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Februar 2017)

So nachdem ich ein gutes Angebot bekommen habe konnte ich nicht nein sagen und habe mir einen Klon in Carbon zu meinem CAAD10 aufgebaut.


 
Fehlt noch Lenkerband, muss aber erst schauen wegen den STIs. Dann kommt noch mein p2m dran und natürlich noch Flaschenhalter.
Weiß aber noch nicht welche.
Was meint ihr Decals von den Laufrädern weg machen oder drauf lassen?


----------



## s1monster (13. Februar 2017)

Gefällt mir, bis auf die Sattelstütze, gut. 
Decals auf den Laufrädern find ich ganz ok, da sie sehr dezent sind.


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Februar 2017)

Sattelstütze hätte ich auch lieber in schwarz gehabt. Auswahl ist leider doch sehr eingeschränkt bei 25,4.


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> ...hätte ich auch lieber in schwarz gehabt.


eloxieren lassen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (13. Februar 2017)

Carbon!


----------



## bugfix (13. Februar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze hätte ich auch lieber in schwarz gehabt. Auswahl ist leider doch sehr eingeschränkt bei 25,4.


Oh ja, das ist echt ärgerlich.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2017)

Thomson gibts bei 25,4.


----------



## bugfix (13. Februar 2017)

Aber auch nur die Elite (hab ich selbst am CAAD12). Ansonsten Enve, McFK, von c'dale selbst die save (durchwachsene Verfügbarkeit), die sind aber schon allesamt deutlich teurer. Die C2 von c'dale ist nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Februar 2017)

Die Sattelstütze war halt beim Rahmenset dabei, die gibt es auch in schwarz aber nochmal 180 € ausgeben muss nicht unbedingt sein ;-)
Und die MCFK liegt bei 250 €.  Und ganz so übel finde ich es jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Februar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> So nachdem ich ein gutes Angebot bekommen habe konnte ich nicht nein sagen und habe mir einen Klon in Carbon zu meinem CAAD10 aufgebaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 574319
> Fehlt noch Lenkerband, muss aber erst schauen wegen den STIs. Dann kommt noch mein p2m dran und natürlich noch Flaschenhalter.
> Weiß aber noch nicht welche.
> Was meint ihr Decals von den Laufrädern weg machen oder drauf lassen?



Das kommt meiner Vorstellung von perfekt und zudem vernünftig ziemlich nah!
Mega Karre.
Hübscher Vorbau wäre noch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (13. Februar 2017)

Vorbau muss ich mall schauen wie ich mit der Länge zurecht komme. Müsste noch einer mit nem cm mehr dran.
Freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt. Härtetest ist dann bei Rad am Ring 24h 2er Team.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Februar 2017)

Finde die SuSi auch richtig gut. Noch passende Flaschenhalter dran und Lenkerband, und ab geht's.


----------



## Topa86 (14. Februar 2017)

Hier meins:




P1010508 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr

Ich weiß die Pedalen  die kommen demnächst neu. Habe auch überlegt neue Laufräder zu kaufen, weiß nur nicht so recht welche


----------



## bugfix (14. Februar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Vorbau muss ich mall schauen wie ich mit der Länge zurecht komme. Müsste noch einer mit nem cm mehr dran.
> Freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt. Härtetest ist dann bei Rad am Ring 24h 2er Team.



Sag mal bitte beizeiten, wie unterschiedlich sich CAAD10 <->SuperSix anfühlt 


Topa86 schrieb:


> Hier meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick, das weiße CAAD12!


----------



## Fortis76 (14. Februar 2017)

@bugfix werde ich machen. Heute erstmal wieder mit dem CAAD10 unterwegs gewesen, ist auch ein super Rad bin gespannt ob überhaubt ein Unterschied zu merken ist. Zum Vergleich ein Bild an gleicher Stelle. Allerdings nach der Fahrt daher nicht ganz sauber.


 
Die Kurbeln und der P2M kommen dann an die SuSi.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Februar 2017)

Nicht sauber!? Du hättest mein Caad heute mal sehen sollen......Musste erst mal ne 1/4Std putzen.


----------



## eins4eins (25. Februar 2017)

Nicht besonders exotisch, ein paar gemixte Komponenten und auch ein bisschen dreckig, trotzdem mag ich mein Cube 
Erster Versuch mit Schlauchreifen im Alltag steht an. Mal gucken wie sich die Roubaix schlagen...


----------



## Jar_head (25. Februar 2017)

Mein neues Trainingsrad: Cube Agree GTC


----------



## cube911 (25. Februar 2017)

Man kann ja über cube denken was man will, aber farblich immer gut abgestimmt... fahr meins allerdings in black anodized


----------



## Rines (25. Februar 2017)

cube911 schrieb:


> Man kann ja über cube denken was man will, aber farblich immer gut abgestimmt...



Gerade das stört mich bei Cube  Die sehen alle aus wie Rennautos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2017)

Rines schrieb:


> Gerade das stört mich bei Cube  Die sehen alle aus wie Rennautos...



...die nach einem Jahr keiner mehr anschauen will.


----------



## Jar_head (26. Februar 2017)

Weiß echt nicht was euer Problem ist. M.M.n. schlicht gehalten. Hab mich extra für schwarze Anbauteile entschieden. 
Aber muss ja nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen.. ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2017)

Hab nicht deins im speziellen gemeint.


----------



## Rines (26. Februar 2017)

Meinte auch nicht die beiden speziell. Aber Cube hat für mich farblich immer diesen Beigeschmack... kannste eins, kennste alle.


----------



## s1monster (26. Februar 2017)

eins4eins schrieb:


> Nicht besonders exotisch, ein paar gemixte Komponenten und auch ein bisschen dreckig, trotzdem mag ich mein Cube
> Erster Versuch mit Schlauchreifen im Alltag steht an. Mal gucken wie sich die Roubaix schlagen...



Wasn das für ein Sattel?


----------



## eins4eins (26. Februar 2017)

Rines schrieb:


> Meinte auch nicht die beiden speziell. Aber Cube hat für mich farblich immer diesen Beigeschmack... kannste eins, kennste alle.



Ist ja auch gewollt. Brand recognition eben. Gilt für Cube aber nicht mehr oder weniger als für andere Hersteller auch. Egal ob Giant, Rose, Canyon oder Pinarello, am Ende soll jedes Design sofort einer Marke zugeordnet werden können.

Der Sattel ist von Amazon. 20€ Chinateil. Passt perfekt zu meinem Hintern und hat den zehnmal so teuren Tune Carbonsattel ersetzt.


----------



## MTK85 (27. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre den Sattel auch am Renner.
Sehr bequem, fahre im Sommer unter der Woche auch mal mit normalen kurzen hosen ohne Sitzpolster. Und trotzdem noch bequem obwohl das ding knüppel hart ist.

Ich hatte mir ihn ursprünglich fürs fully geholt. Bei der eher aufrechten Sitzposition war er aber unerträglich. Tat nach wenigen Kilometern richtig weh!
Der Sattel ist nur für eine sehr sportliche Sitzposition zu empfehlen! 

Ich habe ihn von ebay, für 11€ + Versand^^
Den gibts hier auch im Bike markt für 50€ mit irgendeinem Markenlogo drauf.
Wenn man möchte kann man diese  sattel mit kcnc logo auch für 130€ erwerben.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Februar 2017)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-...32504197914.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MAjcIG

Hab so einen da bestellt, kann ihn auch weiterempfehlen


----------



## Rines (27. Februar 2017)

Ich bin den auch mal gefahren. Wirklich sehr bequem. Aber leider ist er gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube911 (27. Februar 2017)

Da hab ich wieder was gesagt... Gott sei dank ist meins schwarz... ;-)


----------



## Popeye34 (27. Februar 2017)




----------



## dasLasso (27. Februar 2017)

Den Sattel hab ich auch. Als Fake Marke. Ist echt gut. Und inkl. Ritchey WCS Stuetze unter 300 g. God save the Queen and money. [emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## mrwulf (28. Februar 2017)

...mein Cinelli hat neue Schuhe bekommen 



















(mehr lässt sich aus meinem iPhone nicht rausholen ;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2017)

Es geht nicht um Deine Knipse, sondern um Dein Rad, und das ist Dir gut gelungen.


----------



## dark-berlin (28. Februar 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> ...mein Cinelli hat neue Schuhe bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, ein Berliner (?) Ist die Havel-Chaussee mittlerweile frei von Splitt?  
BTW: Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstütze? Ich kenn die sonst nur von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (2. März 2017)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Ahh, ein Berliner (?) Ist die Havel-Chaussee mittlerweile frei von Splitt?
> BTW: Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstütze? Ich kenn die sonst nur von Canyon.



Hi, 
Havel Chaussee ist Splitt frei - naja fast, am Straßenrand kann noch was liegen. 
Sattelstütze ist von Ergon, die bauen für Canyon bzw. war eine gemeinsame Entwicklung der zwei Brüder/Unternehmen.


----------



## s1monster (3. März 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hi,
> Havel Chaussee ist Splitt frei - naja fast, am Straßenrand kann noch was liegen.
> Sattelstütze ist von Ergon, die bauen für Canyon bzw. war eine gemeinsame Entwicklung der zwei Brüder/Unternehmen.



Krass, Ergon und Canyon sind Brüder. Wusste ich nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. März 2017)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Ist die Havel-Chaussee mittlerweile frei von Splitt?


Habe noch nie mitbekommen, dass die Havelchaussee überhaupt gesplittet wird 
Wie dem auch sei, ist (seit ein paar Wochen) absolut frei.


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> ...mein Cinelli hat neue Schuhe bekommen



Herrliches Rad !


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. März 2017)

Hi.
Kleines Update meines De Rosas.
Neuer Vorbau + Lenker von Cinelli und ein neuer Carbonsattel.
Vorbau ist jetzt maximal tief montiert.












Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## captainsangria (4. März 2017)

Seit gestern neue Laufräder: 
Fast Forward F4R


----------



## cube911 (4. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus das de rosa. Immer wieder schicke Räder hier.


----------



## Ianus (5. März 2017)

Heute regnet es mal wieder, dafür gestern 18°C und die erste Ausfahrt mit kurzen Hosen...


----------



## roulyourboat (7. März 2017)

Versuche es nun auch mal auf der Strasse


----------



## InoX (8. März 2017)

Habe jetzt auf meinem Stahlhobel auf Cambium gewechselt. Hammer Sattel, komisches Band.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. März 2017)

Rahmenschalthebel müsste ich jetzt nicht mehr... aber das Rad sieht verdammt gut aus! Schöne Formen, Farben und Proportionen.


----------



## ichselbt (8. März 2017)




----------



## zett78 (8. März 2017)

lass mal was mehr vom Rad sehen!!


----------



## dasLasso (8. März 2017)

Mein neues, bin begeistert 




ROSE XEON CDX4400 62er Rahmen


----------



## ichselbt (8. März 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> lass mal was mehr vom Rad sehen!!



okok...


----------



## zett78 (8. März 2017)

Cool! Das Tarmac hatte ich zuerst auch auf dem Schirm, ist aber dann ein Venge Disc geworden.


----------



## InoX (8. März 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Rahmenschalthebel müsste ich jetzt nicht mehr... aber das Rad sieht verdammt gut aus! Schöne Formen, Farben und Proportionen.



Danke. Mir gefällt es auch immer besser. Die Schalthebel wollte ich eigentlich noch gegen Ergopower austauschen. Aber eigentlich klappt das Zehnfachgeschalte auch mit den Rahmenschaltern recht gut. 

Nochmal möchte ich das Lenkerband demnächst auch nicht wickeln.


----------



## cube911 (9. März 2017)

Geil das specialized


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2017)

ichselbt schrieb:


> okok...




Welcher Sattel ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichselbt (9. März 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Welcher Sattel ist das ?


Der da: https://www.specialized.com/at/de/sworks-toup/117474


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (11. März 2017)

ichselbt schrieb:


> okok...


SCHARF!!


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2017)

So Rad ist jetzt fast fertig. Kommt noch ein anderer Vorbau dran. Am Sonntag war die erste Ausfahrt.



 
Jetzt mal zum Unterschied zwischen meinem CAAD10 und der SuSi HM. Also das CAAD10 ist schon ein richtig geiles Rad, aber das SuSi ist einfach nur pornoströs.
Das Rad ist etwas komfortabler, da es kleinere Stöße besser dämpft, ob das am Carbonrahmen allein oder der Sattelstütze liegt kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist aber deutlich zu spüren. Trotzdem ist ist es noch eine Idee steifer und jeder Tritt wird unmittelbar in Vortrieb umgesetzt.
Ein weiterer positiver Punkt ist die super Kletterfähigkeit, durch die 1,1 kg weniger an Gewicht geht es schon flotter bergauf.
Viel tragen auch die tollen Laufräder dazu bei. Man fühlt sich bei hohen Geschindigkeiten sehr sicher und die Bremsen gehen super.
Es macht verdammt viel Spaß und ich freue mich auf den nächsten Ausritt.


----------



## Popeye34 (14. März 2017)




----------



## k.nickl (19. März 2017)

Frische Gummis für die frische Saison. Weniger als zwei Wochen bis zum ersten Rennen und das Gewicht purzelt Richtung <68kg mit kompletter Ausrüstung (inkl Fahrrad)


----------



## linzinator (23. März 2017)

Hab mir gestern mein erstes Rennrad gekauft. Auch gestern das erste mal überhaupt auf einem Rennrad drauf gesessen, war immer nur mit einem Canyon Fully unterwegs.
Fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Jetzt kommt noch ein anderer Vorbau dran und andere Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (23. März 2017)

Es fehlt immer noch die Schaltgruppe [emoji20]


----------



## Sauschwob (23. März 2017)




----------



## Linipupini (23. März 2017)

leider verkauft


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. März 2017)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Versuche es nun auch mal auf der Strasse
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 581969



Ha, ich weiss wo das ist


----------



## roulyourboat (24. März 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ha, ich weiss wo das ist


Die Rigi Umrundung ist halt immer ein nettes Frühlingstüürli


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (24. März 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Es fehlt immer noch die Schaltgruppe


@zett78 , auf welche Gruppe wartest du?


----------



## Topa86 (24. März 2017)

Heute knapp 60km gefahren: 




DSC00145 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr




DSC00144 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr


----------



## zett78 (24. März 2017)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> @zett78 , auf welche Gruppe wartest du?


Sram Red etap disc


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (24. März 2017)

Auf die etap Disc wart ich auch noch [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (25. März 2017)

So langsam macht es wieder Spaß draußen.


----------



## cube911 (25. März 2017)

Böse das specialized. Sehr lecker


----------



## cube911 (25. März 2017)

Zack. Weg. ???


----------



## hellmono (25. März 2017)

Abload scheint gerade rumzuzicken?!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. März 2017)

cube911 schrieb:


> Böse das specialized. Sehr lecker


Welches denn


----------



## maze665 (26. März 2017)

Schon fein das CAAD12! [emoji1305]


----------



## bugfix (26. März 2017)

Allerdings!  Heute auch wieder eine Tour bei bestem Wetter gemacht:


----------



## maze665 (26. März 2017)

Also deine Hunt wheels interessieren mich ja auch noch sehr!


----------



## cube911 (27. März 2017)

Auch ne feine Maschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (27. März 2017)

maze665 schrieb:


> Also deine Hunt wheels interessieren mich ja auch noch sehr!


Sind auch top Räder! Bin nach ein paar hundert Kilometern sehr überzeugt davon. Der Wechsel von den Aksium + Schwalbe Durano auf Hunt + Veloflex Corsa hat aber auch ca 600g Gewicht weniger zur Folge, das macht sich dann doch sehr bemerkbar. Bei den Reifen dachte ich übrigens, ich müsste die mangels echtem Pannenschutz und ~200g Kampfgewicht wie rohe Eier behandeln, aber weit gefehlt, die halten schon was aus und fahren sich viel angenehmer als die Durano, top Grip, klasse Reifen. 

Auch interessant, ein bisschen schwerer, dafür aber tiefer und noch ein bisschen breiter (19c) und zur Zeit ein Schnapper: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/3t-discus-c35-pro-laufradsatz/rp-prod147181


----------



## maze665 (27. März 2017)

Wird nix helfen ... einen leichteren laufradsatz muss ich mir auch noch holen!


----------



## zett78 (27. März 2017)

Frag mal bei Laufrad Tuning in Köln an! Der baut super Laufräder! Meine Enve disc sowie der LRS vom Slate ist von ihm [emoji106]


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. März 2017)

maze665 schrieb:


> Wird nix helfen ... einen leichteren laufradsatz muss ich mir auch noch holen!


Kannst sonst mal das hintere Ventil kürzen, das spart bestimmt ne Menge


----------



## Stolle12 (27. März 2017)

neues Spielzeuch


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2017)

Sehr, sehr schön, die letzten Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (28. März 2017)

Auch wenn es ein Canyon ist, ist das irgendwie klasse und sehr strikt durchgezogen 

Ist das komplett Serie?
Einzig die neueren Campa-Kurbeln gefallen mir nicht so...


----------



## Stolle12 (28. März 2017)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein Canyon ist, ist das irgendwie klasse und sehr strikt durchgezogen
> 
> Ist das komplett Serie?
> Einzig die neueren Campa-Kurbeln gefallen mir nicht so...



Danke 
Das war mal Serie - ein SLX 8.0, ist aber komplett neu aufgebaut. 
Das Canyon Cockpit war für mich an diesem Bike ein Muss - kam auch über Kleinanzeigen.
Habe das Bike über Kleinanzeigen erworben. Alternativ kommt noch ein Satz Boras mit 50mm zum Einsatz.


----------



## Twenty9er (28. März 2017)

Das Canyon ist top


----------



## Twenty9er (28. März 2017)




----------



## Ivan123 (29. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. März 2017)

Auch wenn die Radln nur einfache Aluhobeln mit 105er sind (unser Schwerpunkt sind die groben Räder), die Gegend reisst es raus:




Resturlaub abbummeln hat doch was.


----------



## hellmono (29. März 2017)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 589224



Welche Größe ist das? Sieht riesig aus im Steuerrohrbereich.


----------



## Ivan123 (29. März 2017)

2XL...ich bin etwas länger geraten. Es ist ein Endurace. Ich habe selten so bequem gesessen.....


----------



## hellmono (29. März 2017)

Ui, das ist groß!

Das Endurace steht auch recht oben auf meiner Liste. Leider nicht mit SRAM verfügbar.


----------



## Ivan123 (29. März 2017)

Habe auch zwischen Rose und Canyon entschieden....Rose liefert auch Sram....aber das Canyon hat mir besser gefallen [emoji851]


Gesendet von iPad mit klatapaT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (29. März 2017)

Wollte auch grad Schreiben - einige Riesen hier unterwegs auf dieser Seite  mit tollen Rädern.

Wie groß bist du? Wenn ich hinter meinem Bruder mit seinem 64er Rahmen hergondel komme ich mir immer schon sehr klein vor...


----------



## Ivan123 (29. März 2017)

201...


Gesendet von iPad mit klatapaT


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2017)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. März 2017)

Egal, wie oft es schon gepostet wurde - Farbe!!! Endlich! Rennradfahren ist doch keine monochrome Sportart!


----------



## Ivan123 (30. März 2017)

Die Farbe finde ich auch schick. Bei Canyon gab es beim Endurace noch so ein komisches silber, was sch*** aussah. Dann lieber Black Mamba


----------



## Popeye34 (2. April 2017)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> neues Spielzeuch
> Anhang anzeigen 588794
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 588796



Tolles Spielzeug


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


>


Einfach nur gut!

Hatte auch überlegt mir was neues zu gönnen, aber mir taugt mein Cento 1 einfach zu gut. Das ist mein Rad.

Hier beim abhängen nach der heutigen Runde:



 



 

Verändern kann ich auch nix - es passt leider alles. 

Da hat der Kollege @Jako einfach eine gute Tat getan.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2017)

Wenn Du Dich irgendwann gar nicht mehr bremsen kannst, kannst Du ja über einen farblich passenden Sattel nachdenken, aber sonst... heißes Teil!


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. April 2017)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Performance von den originalen TRP-Belägen ist wirklich nicht so die Sahne - auf dem Renner bremse ich wohl nur irgendwie deutlich weniger, so dass mir das nicht so recht aufgefallen ist. Ich habe jetzt auf die Shimano Resin (M05) gewechselt und die bremsen sich gefühlt wirklich viel weicher, besser dosierbar und sind von der Bremsleistung trotzdem okay.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-disc-belaege-m05-resin-25499



Stichwort *Giant Defy Advanced LTD* und *TRP Spyre*: So richtig glücklich wurde ich auch nicht mit der Kombo aus den M05-Belägen von Shimano und den serienmäßigen Bremsscheiben, die am Giant verbaut waren. Ich bin deshalb vor einiger Zeit auf die SRAM Centerline-Scheiben gewechselt, die sind mit den M05-Belägen ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht in Sachen Bremsleistung, die Dosierbarkeit ist auch deutlich besser. Manchmal habe ich zwar zum Ende des Bremsvorgangs ein minimales Quietschen, aber das nehme ich gern in Kauf.

Da Galerie ein aktuelles Bild im Setup für lange Tagestouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kante2004 (4. April 2017)

Was ist das für eine Oberrohrtasche?


----------



## ceo (4. April 2017)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Oberrohrtasche?


https://www.apidura.com


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. April 2017)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Oberrohrtasche?



Hi,

genau, das ist eine Apidura Top Tube Rack Regular.

=> https://www.apidura.com/product/top-tube-pack-regular/
Gekauft habe ich die bei Followme.

Die ganzen anderen Top Tube Bags von Revelate Desigs, Topeak, Alpkit usw. usw. waren mir bei vernünftiger Größe alle zu breit. Da gibt es garantiert Kniekontakt im Wiegetritt, das wollte ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden. Die Regular-Größe reicht für ein kleines Notfall-Handy, ´n kleines Akkupack für das Garmin und ein paar Gels. Verarbeitung und Sitz der Apidura sind top.

Hinten am Sattel ist eine Alpkit Kowari angebracht - Direktvertrieb über Alkpit UK: https://www.alpkit.com/products/kowari


----------



## kante2004 (5. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos.


----------



## Popeye34 (6. April 2017)




----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2017)

Focus Isalco Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. April 2017)

Geht hier meine DONNA-MARIA MACHETE auch durch? Ist kein reinrassiges RR, dient mir aber als solchiges


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. April 2017)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Focus Isalco Team


Ernsthaft?! So fährst du?


----------



## cube911 (7. April 2017)

Das ist mal ne überhöhung


----------



## cube911 (7. April 2017)

Körpergröße? Rahmengrösse? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2017)

1.83m KG/ 0.90m SL / RH 56

Der Rahmen hat leider ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr (146mm), das in Kombination mit langen Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper macht es einfach schwer..... 
Werde mal den Isalco Max testen, der hat bei gleicher Rahmengrösse ein 160er Steuerrohr.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (7. April 2017)

Mein kleiner Italiener...


----------



## pivili (8. April 2017)

noch ein Italiener: Olmo zerotre disco


----------



## xmaxle (9. April 2017)

Carbonmatter Einheitsbrei auf den ersten Blick. Irgendwas mit Leichtbau und Scheckhefttuning. Dem ist aber nicht ganz so. Da ich beruflich ein bissle mit CFK zu tun habe, galt es bei diesem Aufbau möglichst viele unterschiedlich defekte Carbonteile zu reparieren und der Resteverwertung zuzuführen. Voila 4980g, deutlich unter 2000€, mit dem Anspruch etwas gegen die allgemeine Wegwerfmentalität gemacht zu haben.

Specialized Tarmac Sl3 2011(?)
Lightweight Gen.3
AX Engage Bremse
AX/Zipp Lenkerkombi
Bikeahead/Becker Sattelkombi
Selfmade Sattelklemme
Sram RED 10fach
Sworks Kurbel


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2017)

Und wo kriegt man das alles deutlich unter 2k ?
Auf der Carbonresterampe ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und wo kriegt man das alles deutlich unter 2k ?
> Auf der Carbonresterampe ?


Defekte Teile kaufen und reparieren. Steht doch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topa86 (9. April 2017)

Heute das geile Wetter genutzt und meine 100km Tour gemacht - meine erste. 



Ohne Titel by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr


----------



## xmaxle (9. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und wo kriegt man das alles deutlich unter 2k ?



Man sollte viel Zeit mitbringen. In meinem Fall waren das knapp zwo Jahre. Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Rad hat mehrere Ausbaustufen hinter sich, und fährt nicht erst seit gestern abend. Seit gestern abend ist es halbwegs vorzeigbar.

Eine Drehbank und Standbohrmaschine mit Kreuztisch samt vernünftigen Fräsern sind auch nötig. Dann noch viel Bier und eine verständnisvolle Freundin bzw. gleichgesinnte/gestörte Kumpels die wissen, was man da grade vorhat und mindestens genausoviele dumme Ideen oder Verschlimmbesserungsvorschläge mitbringen.

Damit haste eine gute Ausgangsposition. Fehlen noch Familienmitglieder und Nachbarn die immer dann hereinschneien, wenn du grade den kompletten Innenlagerbereich mit ner Flex schäftest und kopfschüttelnd meinen "Das hält so nie im Leben!" -> Das ist ne prima Motivation um loszulegen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (9. April 2017)

Gibt es nen Thread mit mehr Infos, was Du so alles dafür gemacht hast? Auf jeden Fall ein cooles Projekt. 
Aber das Schaltwerk sollte schwarz sein. Hab ich in der Garage liegen. Bei Interesse schick mir ne PN.


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2017)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Man sollte viel Zeit mitbringen. In meinem Fall waren das knapp zwo Jahre. Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Rad hat mehrere Ausbaustufen hinter sich, und fährt nicht erst seit gestern abend. Seit gestern abend ist es halbwegs vorzeigbar.
> 
> Eine Drehbank und Standbohrmaschine mit Kreuztisch samt vernünftigen Fräsern sind auch nötig. Dann noch viel Bier und eine verständnisvolle Freundin bzw. gleichgesinnte/gestörte Kumpels die wissen, was man da grade vorhat und mindestens genausoviele dumme Ideen oder Verschlimmbesserungsvorschläge mitbringen.
> 
> Damit haste eine gute Ausgangsposition. Fehlen noch Familienmitglieder und Nachbarn die immer dann hereinschneien, wenn du grade den kompletten Innenlagerbereich mit ner Flex schäftest und kopfschüttelnd meinen "Das hält so nie im Leben!" -> Das ist ne prima Motivation um loszulegen.



Ok, das klingt nachvollziehbar ! 
Respekt für dier Arbeit ! Mehr Infos wären cool.


----------



## s1monster (10. April 2017)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Carbonmatter Einheitsbrei auf den ersten Blick. Irgendwas mit Leichtbau und Scheckhefttuning. Dem ist aber nicht ganz so. Da ich beruflich ein bissle mit CFK zu tun habe, galt es bei diesem Aufbau möglichst viele unterschiedlich defekte Carbonteile zu reparieren und der Resteverwertung zuzuführen. Voila 4980g, deutlich unter 2000€, mit dem Anspruch etwas gegen die allgemeine Wegwerfmentalität gemacht zu haben.
> 
> Specialized Tarmac Sl3 2011(?)
> Lightweight Gen.3
> ...



Hast du den Rahmen selbst entlackt? Oder machen lassen? Geht mir seit einiger Zeit nämlich ebenfalls durch den Kopf.


----------



## Twenty9er (10. April 2017)

Popeye34 schrieb:


>


Es geht doch nichts über schwarz. Mehr als zwei Farben braucht es echt nicht...


----------



## Twenty9er (10. April 2017)




----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2017)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Focus Isalco Team



leider ist es doch etwas zu "klein", obwohl das Oberrohr gut passt und es sich trotz der brutalen Überhöhung doch recht gut fährt. Trotzdem auf langen Strecken zu unbequem. 
Von daher: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/935124-focus-izalco-team


----------



## Rubberduckxi (13. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainsangria (14. April 2017)

Meine neue Prinzessin:

Trek Madone 9.9
58cm Rahmen
Dura Ace Di2 (9150 mit 52/36 und hinten 11/28)

Bessere Fotos kommen dann, wenn ich endlich Zeit habe draußen zu fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Klicken für größer:


----------



## P4LL3R (14. April 2017)

Mein Traumbike 
Im Vergleich zu meinem 2013er Madone hat sich einiges getan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. April 2017)

2015er Specialized Tarmac





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Oseki (15. April 2017)

Welcher Maßstab ist das, die Kette sieht so echt aus . . .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. April 2017)

Blende 2 bei 135mm an Vollformat,  da entsteht dieser "Look" ;-)


----------



## Oseki (15. April 2017)

In den Wald tragen nicht zu vergessen  Astrein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. April 2017)

Der Wald ist quasi 10m neben dem Haus,  einer der vielen Vorteile wenn man direkt am Vogtland Panorama Weg wohnt. Nachteil sind die 40km Arbeitsweg. Und da kommt dann, neben dem Isaac, das Specialized ins Spiel. 
Also keine Angst,  es wird auch artgerecht gehalten ;-).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2017)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> 2015er Specialized Tarmac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es musst nicht immer ein Sworks sein! Top! Absolut stimmig!


----------



## hellmono (15. April 2017)

Das Rad ist toll, das Foto auch. Aber die weißen SDI-Gummis müssen weg.


----------



## Nordpol (15. April 2017)

sehe ich auch so, auch wenns zum weiß des Rahmen passt.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (15. April 2017)

Neuer Sattel! Frohe Ostern euch Rad verrückten [emoji12]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mir hat das hier geholfen. Kommt auch ohne die kleinen Bandteile für die *SDI*s aus.





hellmono schrieb:


> Das Rad ist toll, das Foto auch. Aber die weißen *SDI*-Gummis müssen weg.



Für alle nicht-Sachsen heißt das doch eigentlich STI


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2017)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Neuer Sattel! Frohe Ostern euch Rad verrückten [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cipo von Bike Sport ?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (15. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Cipo von Bike Sport ?



Was ist Biksport? Falls das irgend ein Chinese ist, nein. Original Cipollini!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2017)

Nein, ein Laden hier, der auch Cipollini verkauft.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (15. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nein, ein Laden hier, der auch Cipollini verkauft.



Nein Fahrrad Station Flensburg. War ein Aussteller!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2017)

captainsangria schrieb:


> Meine neue Prinzessin:
> 
> Trek Madone 9.9
> 58cm Rahmen
> ...


Alter, gratuliere
Mega


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. April 2017)

Die weissen "Kappen" kommen auch noch weg ;-)


----------



## hellmono (16. April 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Für alle nicht-Sachsen heißt das doch eigentlich STI



Danke, wieder was gelernt. Da merkt man, dass ich im Rennrad-Business noch nicht lange unterwegs bin.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. April 2017)

Shimano Total Integration


----------



## Kastel67 (17. April 2017)




----------



## norman68 (17. April 2017)

Camp elektro würde ich schon auch mal testen wollen


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. April 2017)

norman68 schrieb:


> Camp elektro würde ich schon auch mal testen wollen




Ist nur zu empfehlen, will nix anderes mehr fahren. Präziser geht's wohl nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (17. April 2017)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Ist nur zu empfehlen, will nix anderes mehr fahren. Präziser geht's wohl nicht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Im Vergleich zur DI2 oder etap?


----------



## norman68 (17. April 2017)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Ist nur zu empfehlen, will nix anderes mehr fahren. Präziser geht's wohl nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja ich fahr ja an 4 Bikes DI2 weiß also durchaus was präzises schalten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. April 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur DI2 oder etap?



Da muss ich gestehen das schon zu mechanischen Zeiten Sram oder Shimano nie eine Option für mich waren. Einmal Campagnolo gefahren und dann jedes Rad umgebaut.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. April 2017)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Da muss ich gestehen das schon zu mechanischen Zeiten Sram oder Shimano nie eine Option für mich waren. Einmal Campagnolo gefahren und dann jedes Rad umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Da es von Campagnolo aber immer noch keine disc Gruppe gibt wird der nächste Italiener auch zum Übergang mit Sram oder shimano auskommen müssen. [emoji29]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TiJoe (17. April 2017)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594800


Sehr schöner Rahmen, welches Focusmodel ist das?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Kastel67 (17. April 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Rahmen, welches Focusmodel ist das?
> 
> Gruß Joe


*IZALCO MAX*


----------



## bugfix (19. April 2017)

Ich hab jetzt kürzlich zwar nicht wirklich fahren können, dafür aber ein wenig geschraubt:

- Die Kettenlehre fiel bei der Ultegra Kette nach gerade einmal 1.500km durch  Direkt ausgetauscht. Gleiche Kette am MTB nach deutlich mehr Strecke sieht dagegen komischerweise aus wie neu.
- Syntace 90mm Vorbau wich wieder dem originalen Cannondale mit 100mm
- Cannondale C2 Bar getauscht gegen einen gebrauchten 3T Ergonova Team Stealth. Ich konnte mich allerdings nicht dazu hinreißen, die Schaltzüge im Lenker innen zu verlegen, das mache ich vielleicht, wenn die dann mal getauscht werden müssen. Immerhin die Bremsleitungen durchgefummelt und hinterher schön entlüftet.
- zum ersten mal Lenkerband gewickelt. Wieder was gelernt und noch ein bisschen Farbe ans Rad gebracht, mal sehen wo ich da jetzt noch Akzente reinbringen kann. Hab auf jeder Seite wenigstens 3 mal auf und abgewickelt bis ich den Dreh endlich raushatte, ich hoffe mal, das Band hält jetzt auch  Ansonsten ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, ob die Technik entscheidet oder das Fabric Band doch einfach ... kurz ist.


----------



## hellmono (19. April 2017)

Akzente: Sattel rot, oder Lenkerband schwarz. 

Ansonsten schönes Rad, auch wenn die STIs (jetzt richtig ) echt massig aussehen. Mag aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (19. April 2017)

Hier mal mein custom Mosaic.


----------



## bugfix (19. April 2017)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Hier mal mein custom Mosaic.



Schickes Ding! Warum haste nur vorne ein Schutzblech montiert?



hellmono schrieb:


> Akzente: Sattel rot, oder Lenkerband schwarz.



Mal sehen, das Lenkerband muss ich jetzt eh erstmal ausprobieren, unabhängig von der Farbe. Ist doch sehr dick, ich glaube dünneres Band hätte es auch getan.


----------



## nollak (19. April 2017)

Grandios das Rad!


----------



## dj eastwood (20. April 2017)

bugfix schrieb:


> Schickes Ding! Warum haste nur vorne ein Schutzblech montiert?
> 
> Das Schutzblech ist im Lieferumfang der Enve Gabel enthalten, fahre sonst ohne.


----------



## dasLasso (20. April 2017)

Aber echt, unfassbar[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji146]


----------



## Heremeschlegel (21. April 2017)

Flohmarktfund


----------



## Stolem (22. April 2017)

Erstmal wieder (fast) fertig...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. April 2017)




----------



## -Kiwi- (23. April 2017)

@dj eastwood :

Ein tolles Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut! Viel Spaß damit!
Sag mal, was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (23. April 2017)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @dj eastwood :
> 
> Ein tolles Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut! Viel Spaß damit!
> Sag mal, was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?
> ...


Hi Kiwi,

vielen Dank ! Sattelstütze ist von ENVE

Grüße


----------



## Timo78 (23. April 2017)

Mein Trek 1200. Es kam in schlechtem Zustand zu mir. 270 Euro später, fahre ich bei schönem Wetter damit zur Arbeit. Bis auf Felgen, Vorbau und Lenker ist alles original. Stand ewig herum, jetzt lebt es wieder.


----------



## stuhli (24. April 2017)

Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr nach knapp 30jähriger Abstinenz wieder ein Rennrad zugelegt habe um zu sehen mich das neben dem MTB noch reizt.......(tut es )







....habe ich mir dann dieses Jahr (dank Bikemarkt) einen Traum erfüllt. Samstag die ersten 100km runtergerissen. superklasse





Das Stevens ist dafür jetzt im Bikemarkt zu haben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2017)

Das Punch finde ich absolut klasse! Glückwunsch zu dem zeitlos-schönen Rad!


----------



## scapin76 (24. April 2017)

Samstagstour bei super Wetter.


----------



## scapin76 (24. April 2017)




----------



## RotSchwarz (24. April 2017)

h


----------



## ONE78 (24. April 2017)

scapin76 schrieb:


> Samstagstour bei super Wetter.
> Anhang anzeigen 597402 Anhang anzeigen 597403 Anhang anzeigen 597405 Anhang anzeigen 597406 Anhang anzeigen 597407


Hach schön, da kommen urlaubserinnerungen hoch.


----------



## zett78 (25. April 2017)

So, ein paar neue Teile, Turbo Cotton in 26mm, der 24er kommt aufs TT Rad.
Und eine custom Topcap aus Carbon aus der Carbonbackstube von @christophhopp 

Nur die Etap HRD fehlt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (25. April 2017)

Die Enve Laufräder sind ja vermutlich sehr breit, was misst der Turbo Cotton da real?

P.S: Die Lackierung von dem Ding ist schon sehr fein.


----------



## King Jens one (25. April 2017)

kleines Update; neue Sattelstütze ohne offset und der Gabelschaft wurde gekürzt


Leider nur ein Handyfoto


----------



## zett78 (25. April 2017)

bugfix schrieb:


> Die Enve Laufräder sind ja vermutlich sehr breit, was misst der Turbo Cotton da real?
> 
> P.S: Die Lackierung von dem Ding ist schon sehr fein.


Die Innenbreite ist knapp 20mm, der 24er Reifen baut knapp 26mm.
Für den 26mm Reifen habe ich noch nicht den passenden Schlauch, Breite reiche ich dann noch nach.


----------



## Stolem (26. April 2017)

Mal eine erste kleine Rückmeldung was die neuen Laufräder, Reifen & Sattel angeht.

Brooks Cambium C13 Carved:
Absolut geniales Teil. Bin vorher den Swift Titan gefahren und war recht zufrieden. Einzig die rutschige Oberfläche hat mich gestört. Optisch passte er dann nicht mehr zum Rad mit den hohen Felgen. Wollte gerne bei Brooks bleiben und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Kein Einreiten nötig, sehr bequem, sehr unauffälig. Bin in gestern Abend auf meiner Abendrunde mal ohne Polsterhose gefahren und kann ihn wirklich sehr empfehlen. Das Raue Material ist zudem sehr angenehm, was das rutschen angeht. Gleichzeitig ein absoluter Jeans Killer.

Zipp Service Course SL-70 & Cambium Rubber Band
Schöner schlichter Lenker, der gut an den Stahlrenner passt. Der kurze Reach (70mm) ist angenehm und bietet trotzdem genug Platz für unterschiedliches greifen. Die leicht nach aussen gebogenen Lenkerenden sind schön zum Unterlenker fahren. Man kommt sehr gut an die Daumenhebel von Campa Ergos, aus jeder Griffposition. Steif genug ist er auch.
Das Rubber Band ist super. Wer es für zu rutschig hält, hat sich wahrscheinlich vorher die Hände eingecremet... Nein ehrlich, das Lederband war um Welten rutschiger. Das Band ähnelt sehr dem von Lizard Skins, trägt schön dick auf und dämpft gut.

Light Bicycles 45mm U Shaped Carbon Clincher mit Schwalbe Pro One Tubeless:
Im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Fulcrum Racing 5 wirken die Teile wirklich super breit und hoch. Gefühlt deutlich steifer als die Fulcrum (kein Bremsenschleifen bei Unterlenker + Wiegetritt aus dem Stand. Gleichzeitig wird etwa 250-300g Pro Laufrad (mit Reifen & Co) gespart. Das merkt man schon sehr beim beschleunigen. Bei starkem Seitenwind (oh ja, ordentlich windig die letzten Tage) muss man schon etwas auf Böen aufpassen, ist aber weniger schlimm als ich gedacht habe. Rückenwind ist beinahe wie fliegen 
Aktuell habe ich noch Probleme was das Bremsenquietschen mit den Black Prince Belägen am Hinterrad angeht. Habe schon viel mit den Winkeln gespielt. Hier im Flachland muss ich aber zum Glück wenig Bremsen. Bremsleistung an sich ist aber sehr hoch.
Die Bitex Naben sind unauffällig und gut. Der Freilauf ist sehr laut und durch die 2*3 Klinken klackert es wirklich häufig. Dabei ist der Ton eher tief als hochfrequent.
Absolut überzeugt bin ich von den 25mm Pro One Reifen auf den Felgen. Tubeless ist super angenehm zu fahren und deutlich bequemer. Bin vorher die Vittoria Corsa G+ mit ca. 9 Bar gefahren, jetzt die Pro One mit 7-7,5 - ein Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht. Wie lang er dann letztlich hält, steht aber auf nem anderen Blatt...

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Aktualisierung des Rades. Zur Zeit bin ich noch am Rätseln ob ich auf ne 11 Fach Chorus gehe - mache ich ggfs. wenn ich sowieso den Antrieb erneuern muss...

Toll wäre es, das Rad unter 8 KG zu kriegen. Das nehme ich aber erst nach einem Gruppenwechsel in Angriff. Ne Masterpiece, Tune Spanner und leichtere Getränkehalter wären dann Pflicht. Soviel geht dann aber auch nicht mehr vernünftig...


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (27. April 2017)

@Stolem ,
schönes Update für dein Renner. Mich würde mal interessieren was deine Läufräder (ohne Reifen) wiegen, und was du dafür gelöhnt hast.


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2017)

Hatte leider keine Waage zur Hand, als ich die Laufräder gebaut habe. 
VR wiegt mit Reifen, Dichtmilch, Ventil & 3 Lagen Tubelesstape etwa 980g

Pi mal Daumen also:
980g
- 260g Reifen
- 40g Dichtmilch
- 20g Ventil & Tape
= um und bei 660g oder so - aber das ist nun sehr ungenau.

Ausgegeben habe ich etwa 650€ - habe aber noch Speichen für das VR parat gehabt und die fürs HR günstig bekommen.

beim nächsten Reifenwechsel wiege ich sie mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (27. April 2017)

ich habe gerade eine relativ hirnrissige Idee und leider auch noch die Möglichkeit diese seehr günstig umzusetzen, bitte bringt mich davon ab wenn sie zu bescheuert ist :


----------



## dasLasso (27. April 2017)

Machen!! [emoji722][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ich habe gerade eine relativ hirnrissige Idee (...)


Wie jetzt? Seelenlose 21st century Moehre umbauen auf Retro-Rahmen?
Wird halt vieles nicht passen. Der Sattelstuetzendurchmesser duerfte unterschiedlich sein und beim Tretlager hat heute bald jeder was anderes. Brems-Schenkellaenge -> kann man nix sagen. Seilverlegung? Ist das Retro-Teil ueberhaupt Ahead? Erkennt man irgendwie auch nicht sicher, auf Fotos ist der lang ueberstehende Schaft meist einfach nur wegretuschiert.

_Auf einen halben Nachmittag wirst Du das wohl eher nicht fertig haben ...  _


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Auf einen halben Nachmittag wirst Du das wohl eher nicht fertig haben ...



Wollte er den Rahmen selbst schweißen? 
Sofern alle Teile vorab bestellt und angekommen sind, ist das Ding doch in ein paar Stündchen durch....

Aber da gibt's mMn schönere Stahlalternativen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. April 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ist das Retro-Teil ueberhaupt Ahead? Erkennt man irgendwie auch nicht sicher, auf Fotos ist der lang ueberstehende Schaft meist einfach nur wegretuschiert.


Der Steuersatz sieht für mich sehr nach Gewinde aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. April 2017)

Ich brauche Umwerferschelle, Vorbau und Lenker, der Stevens Rahmen ist von 2014 und nicht von 1980 
War ein Jubiläumsmodell weil die 20 geworden sind der Rahmen passt für moderne Komponenten.
Die Geo ist sogar identisch zu meinem alten Rahmen.
Ich glaube halt es würde ziemlich schick aussehen auch wenns mal was anderes ist

Ihr "sollt" nur sagen was ihr denkt wie es aussehen würde  
https://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/index.php?bik_id=252&cou=FI&lang=de_DE


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2017)

Machen !


----------



## RotSchwarz (28. April 2017)

Ich denke dass die eher schwer wirkenden Räder nicht zum feinen Rahmen passen werden, ein rein optisches Kriterium.


----------



## Oseki (28. April 2017)

Niemals mit dem ganzen schwarzen Kram und dem Chrom am Rahmen.


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz sieht für mich sehr nach Gewinde aus.


Ein Blick in die Spezifikation auf der Herstellerseite bestaetigt diese Befuerchtungen 
Das hatte ich ehrlich gesagt fuer technisch ausgeschlossen und 'es taeuscht von der Optik her' gehalten.
Ich hab ein Salsa Casseroll, das ist auch ein Retro Modell - aber eben _retro_, nicht _komplett von vorgestern_. Es hat 1 1/8" Ahead, haette es Schraub - das waere ein Ausschlusskriterium gewesen.

Schraubsteuersatz: *Nie wieder*. Den Rest gern.


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (...) Sofern alle Teile vorab bestellt und angekommen sind,  (...)


keines uebersehen/vergessen wurde und alles passt ... So wuerde *ich* niemals kalkulieren. Das ist einfach zu optimistisch. Die Praxis lehrt: Irgendwas ist immer 

Ist auch kein Problem, man sollte es halt realistisch angehen und den Umbau fuer einen Zeitraum anberaumen, wo man auf das Rennrad verzichten kann. Z_um Beispiel im April weil es da eh immer nur schneit  _


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber da gibt's mMn schönere Stahlalternativen.


Ja das stimmt. Wie bereits gepostet, ich wuerde  zwingend was mit Ahead nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (28. April 2017)

Finde auch dass an den Stevens Rahmen nix schwarzes gehört. Und der Steuersatz sieht mir auch stark nach Gewinde aus, was meines Erachtens kein Ausschlsskriterium ist, aber Du nicht viel bis garnix vom Vitus übernehmen kannst.

Das Bianchi l'eroica zum Bsp. (http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/road/vintage/eroica/) steht beim Fahrrad-Altig bei mir um die Ecke im Schaufenster. Da sieht so einfach gut aus, weil es zwar moderne Fertigung ist aber eben nix optisch neues verbaut ist. Klassisch von A-O.

Don't do it.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. April 2017)

Den Preis finde ich jetzt auch nicht ganz ohne...


----------



## dopero (28. April 2017)

Zum Bianchi: dafür das das Rahmenset schon 2300.- € kostet geht der Gesamtpreis von 3400.- € in Ordnung, finde ich. Man hat mit diesem Neurad ja auch die Möglichkeit ganz offiziell an der L'Eroica Serie teilzunehmen.

Klassischer Rahmen mit modernen Komponenten sieht meistens nicht gut aus. Vor allem schwarze Teile an einem Rahmen mit viel Chrom sehen immer nach gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. April 2017)

Naja das Rahmenset bekomme ich für knappe 300€.
Das mit dem Schwarz und dem Chrom ist natürlich auch meine Befürchtung, habe aber auch schon klassische Rahmen mit Chrommuffen und schwarzen Laufrädern und Kurbel etc gesehen die ich recht ansprechend fand.

Aber ich stimme euch auf jedenfall zu, dass es schönere klassische Rahmen gibt.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. April 2017)

Aber ist schwarz mit Chrom wirklich so ein schlimmes Verbrechen


















Und nein, ich glaube nicht dass das Stevens jemals dem Festka oder dem Serotta das Wasser reichen würde, geht nur darum, dass ich mir einrede dass schwarz+chrom nicht unansehnlich sein muss.


----------



## Oseki (28. April 2017)

Wenn würde ICH beide nebeneinander fahren wollen (nein nicht gleichzeitig!). Wäre gespannt welches am Ende mehr Kilometer bekommt


----------



## stuhli (28. April 2017)

Bei dem zweiten Bsp. passen die Felgen für mich optisch nicht....bzw. da passt nix zusammen. Aber alles Geschmacksache.
machs doch so....für 300€ kannste den Stevens kaufen und dann mal anfangen die Teile vom Vitus umzustecken. Dann siehste ob die Parts optisch passen. Wenn nicht haste ein schönes Projekt um das Stevens so aufzubauen, daß es UNS gefällt


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2017)

Ja nach Rahmen paßt schwarz schon zu chrom und wenn nicht, hast du ein schönes Zweit-Projekt.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. April 2017)

Ja ich denke da wirds drauf hinauslaufen, geht dann wahrscheinlich in ca 2 Wochen los, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (1. Mai 2017)

Dachte schon ich komm heuer gar nicht mehr aufs Ratt






Ratt faan by Juergen Walter, auf Flickr

Und ich bin jetzt ganz sicher, dass die Fahrradklamotten immer kleiner werden wenn man sie nicht trägt.​


----------



## log11 (3. Mai 2017)

Nach zig Jahren Rennradabstinenz habe ich mir mal wieder einen Renner als Trainingsgerät und Langstreckengefährt zugelegt.
Fährt sich im Vergleich zum MTB irre schnell und die Sitzposition ist für meine 1,79m in der Größe M/L sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTK85 (4. Mai 2017)

Ich war gerade draußen und hab mal paar schöne Foddos von meinem Renner gemacht.
Da ich es am WE vom Herbst/ Winter Dreck befreit habe.




Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09-4 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09-3 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

In dem Zuge gab es noch neues Lenkerband und Sattelklemme.
Da mir das Blau auf dauer doch zu viel war.
Und neuere STI's

vorher so.




Cannondale CAAD5 2016.10.09-8 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

jetzt so.




Cannondale CAAD 5 Mai 2017-4 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD 5 Mai 2017-7 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD 5 Mai 2017-3 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD 5 Mai 2017-8 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr



Cannondale CAAD 5 Mai 2017-5 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2017)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade draußen und hab mal paar schöne Foddos von meinem Renner gemacht.
> Da ich es am WE vom Herbst/ Winter Dreck befreit habe.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schick  Was schon allein der Wechsel auf STIs ohne diese hässlichen Wäscheleinen ausmacht...
Beim rechten STI solltest du allerdings öfter mal den Zug wechseln als beim alten. Mir ist vor Kurzem ein Zug im Hebel abgerissen und bei meinen Recherchen hat sich herausgestellt, dass das bei den neueren (ohne Wäscheleine) ganz gerne mal passiert.

Was ist das eigentlich für Lenkerband? Kann ich leider nicht lesen.

P.S.: Ich lade dich hiermit nach Berlin ein - ich habe ein paar Räder, die geputzt werden müssten


----------



## mrwulf (4. Mai 2017)




----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Mai 2017)

Danach drauf gesprungen und den Typ im Hintergrund geschnappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (5. Mai 2017)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Danach drauf gesprungen und den Typ im Hintergrund geschnappt?




 
Ja....der war eh langsam unterwegs


----------



## hellmono (5. Mai 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für Lenkerband? Kann ich leider nicht lesen.



Cinelli Caleido.
Fahre ich auch, ist wirklich schön und ziemlich haltbar. 
Einziger Nachteil: Ich fahre eigentlich ganz gerne auch mal mit den Unterarmen auf dem Oberlenker. Das Band ist aber recht glatt, so dass das nicht gut funktioniert.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## Plumpssack (5. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


>


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTK85 (5. Mai 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> Cinelli Caleido.



Nope! 
 Ist das hier! 
@lupus_bhg 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...000,4,133,135;backlink=108|3|240,245|||||||||


----------



## bugfix (5. Mai 2017)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Nope!
> Ist das hier!
> @lupus_bhg
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=220754;menu=1000,4,133,135;backlink=108|3|240,245|||||||||


Hmmm.. Wie griffig ist das? Sieht schon schick aus..


----------



## MTK85 (5. Mai 2017)

Normal griffig?  

Mit dem letzen und dem Lnekerband was am Rad drann war bin ich jetzt 3 verschiedene Lenkerbänder gefahren. 
Und ich könnte keinen unterschied in der griffigkeit ergreifen^^.
Ich fahr immer mit vollfingerhandschuhen vom MTB.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2017)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Normal griffig?
> 
> Mit dem letzen und dem Lnekerband was am Rad drann war bin ich jetzt 3 verschiedene Lenkerbänder gefahren.
> Und ich könnte keinen unterschied in der griffigkeit ergreifen^^.
> Ich fahr immer mit vollfingerhandschuhen vom MTB.


Naja, da gibt's schon ganz schöne Unterschiede. Mit solchen silikonartigen Lenkerbändern (fabric, Lizard Skins) kann ich bei nicht allzu hohen Temperaturen auch mal ohne Handschuhe fahren, was mit „herkömmlichen“ Lenkerbändern bei mir nicht geht.


----------



## Oseki (5. Mai 2017)

Silikonbänder und Handschuhe ist Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre halt immer! mit vollfingerhandschuhen.
Ich merke da keinen unterschied. 
Ich würde am liebsten den ganzen Tag mit Handschuhen rum laufen, fahren


----------



## bikehomero (6. Mai 2017)

Mein Domane hat einen neuen Sattel bekommen.


----------



## hellmono (6. Mai 2017)

Die neuen Reifen endlich mal auf das Rad gezogen, nachdem die Contis mehr als runter waren.





Wird doch mal Zeit für Carbonfelgen, bzw. zumindest schwarze Bremsflanken.
Und: Die Reifen sind wirklich schnell. Kein riesiger Unterschied, und man muss schon noch selbst reintreten, aber es scheint spürbar zu sein.


----------



## Pat310188 (6. Mai 2017)

Meins... für alle Schweizer und die die gerne hier fahren ---> https://www.facebook.com/groups/814527628711262/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Mai 2017)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre halt immer! mit vollfingerhandschuhen.



Auf dem RR trage ich NIE Handschuhe, auf dem MTB ebenfalls immer Langfinger.

...und im Winter fahre ich kein RR.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2017)

Ich trage immer Langfinger,  fahre auch im Winter,  und habe Silikonlenkerband verbaut 



​


----------



## log11 (11. Mai 2017)

Defy bei der gestrigen  Feierabendrunde, nun mit neuem Lenkerband.


----------



## evilrogi (11. Mai 2017)

Meinen Neuaufbau sollte ich hier eigentlich auch noch einstellen. Mit den Komponenten meines bisherigen Rennrades habe ich den Ritchey Road Logic aufgebaut. Fährt sich wunderbar.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Mai 2017)

Für mich eines der besten seit langem.
Wunderschönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (11. Mai 2017)

After-Work-Runde am Bodensee


----------



## Nordpol (12. Mai 2017)

Hier mal der kleine Bruder vom Road Logic...


----------



## TiJoe (12. Mai 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Hier mal der kleine Bruder vom Road Logic...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 603560


Wow, ist der schön!
Ist der Rahmen noch erhältlich?
Gruß Joe


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. Mai 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Wow, ist der schön!
> Ist der Rahmen noch erhältlich?
> Gruß Joe



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Swiss-Cross-Disc-Rahmenkit-p49738/


----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Wow, ist der schön!
> ...


Ist er, wenn man sich die linke sattelstrebe weg denkt...

#rechts-links-schwäche


----------



## hellmono (12. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ist er, wenn man sich die rechte sattelstrebe weg denkt...



Was ist gegen diese einzuwenden? Oder meinst du die linke Strebe (wegen Disc gebogen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manyen (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## StefanF. (18. Mai 2017)

Man muss auch mal Farbe bekennen. 



 Mein Émonda...


----------



## roundround (19. Mai 2017)

Die Ritcheys sind aber hübsch!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2017)

Der Trekrahmen gefällt mir auch. Nicht mit Logos zugepflastert, keine Kirmes-Optik, keine wild verbogenen und geplätteten Rohre, sondern einfach eine klassische Form, schöne Farbe und 1 x der Firmenname. 

Um's mal mit Seppl zu sagen:
#widerdentristenleichenwagenlook


----------



## Boxxxer64 (21. Mai 2017)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nightwolf (21. Mai 2017)

Das Casseroll nun mit 30mm Marathon Racer und 42mm Bluemels Schutzblechen.


----------



## brausekopf (21. Mai 2017)




----------



## roundround (21. Mai 2017)

Irgendwas stimmt da am Übergang Hoods Lenkerband nicht, oder?

Ist das so dünn?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (22. Mai 2017)

Heute wird zur Abwechselung mal wieder renner gefahren.


----------



## brausekopf (22. Mai 2017)

ja und nein: ich habe erstmal das "dünne" Textilband benutzt, die anderen haben "so aufgetragen"... da muss ich ggf. nochmal nacharbeiten, aber fahren lässt es sich damit für mich ganz gut, da ich auch immer mit Handschuhen fahre. 



roundround schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt da am Übergang Hoods Lenkerband nicht, oder?
> 
> Ist das so dünn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (22. Mai 2017)

Endlich fertig


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Mai 2017)

Spacy aber geil!


----------



## hellmono (22. Mai 2017)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (22. Mai 2017)

@zett78 , doch keine eTap Disc?
Aber geiles Teil *sabber*


----------



## zett78 (22. Mai 2017)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> @zett78 , doch keine eTap Disc?
> Aber geiles Teil *sabber*


Wenn Sie zeitig verfügbar gewesen wäre. 
Warte dann auf das 18er Modell [emoji12]


----------



## ichselbt (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## cube911 (28. Mai 2017)

Top Rad und Klasse farbkombi


----------



## Nimron (30. Mai 2017)

Diese Rad habe ich gerade für meine Frau aufgebaut:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2017)

Alles vom Feinsten! Und schöne Farbkombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (30. Mai 2017)

Schönes Rad.
Da könnte man glatt auch gerne deine Frau sein.


----------



## dasLasso (30. Mai 2017)

Inkl DuraAce. Muss[emoji813]sein[emoji106]


----------



## bugfix (30. Mai 2017)

Die Farbe ist ja schon geil, aber hat der Rahmen gar kein Chainsuck Blech?


----------



## cube911 (30. Mai 2017)

Wow. Knaller!!


----------



## Oseki (1. Juni 2017)

Top, wenn  man so kleine Rahmen fahren kann.


----------



## Ivan123 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich habe am Wochenende noch einen getroffen mit knallrotem Rahmen. Sah geil aus, aber sagte, dass das Putzen die Hölle ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (3. Juni 2017)

bugfix schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist ja schon geil, aber hat der Rahmen gar kein Chainsuck Blech?


Am Rennrad? Wat?


----------



## Oseki (3. Juni 2017)

Sind bei meinem Cube auch dran. Völligst Sinn entleert.


----------



## maze665 (7. Juni 2017)

Melde mich auch mal wieder zurück!
Letztes Wochenende von mir zuhause nach Italien ans meer ... 220km - 2200hm ... immer wieder herrlich!
Bin noch immer top zufrieden mit dem CAAD12 ... die Discs machen sich auch bei meinem Gewicht in 140mm abwärts top! Keine Probleme!
Jetzt wieder mit Thomson Carbon Lenker und supacaz lenkerband ... Die Tage kommt dann noch ein leichter laufradsatz der mal eben 500g spart


----------



## hellmono (7. Juni 2017)

Schönes Rad, schöne Tour!


----------



## randinneur (7. Juni 2017)

Fotoqualität of doom. Ich hoffe, ich kann es trotzdem nochmal zeigen. Wechsel von Syntace auf Ritchey WCS Cockpit und Speci-Sattel statt Brooksfolter. So ein Compact-Drop macht einiges her, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Mittlerweile sitzt der Lenker auch noch tiefer. Die plüschigen Gatorskins werden auch noch gegen 25mm GP4000s getauscht.


----------



## seblubb (7. Juni 2017)

maze665 schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende von mir zuhause nach Italien ans meer ... 220km


Sche.... Geil! 

Guter Musikgeschmack!


----------



## hdamok (9. Juni 2017)

Trek Madone mit Giant LRS


----------



## Boxxxer64 (10. Juni 2017)

Mein Cipollini Ersatz bis es aus der Reparatur kommt! Fährt sich aber so bequem das es dann auch da bleibt




So wirds gefahren, mit den Enve war nur nen Test. Die kommen wieder and Aero Radel.


----------



## hellmono (11. Juni 2017)

Schick. Was hängt denn da unter dem Wahoo?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (11. Juni 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> Schick. Was hängt denn da unter dem Wahoo?



Das Campagnolo Eps Interface!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (12. Juni 2017)

hdamok schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 612538 Trek Madone mit Giant LRS


Solche Carbonfelgen würden meinem auch gut tun


----------



## bugfix (12. Juni 2017)

Kleine Ausfahrt gestern, nachdem ich dem Bock jetzt wieder die Farbe genommen habe.


----------



## TinoKlaus (12. Juni 2017)

Nach dem jüngsten Umbau ist es jetzt eher ein Rennrad als ein Stadtrad, daher stell ich hier mal mein unkonventionelles Rennrad ein. Das Gewicht liegt auch noch unter 11kg (mit Pedale, ohne Flaschen und Tasche).


 
_(Alfine 11 Di2, ShutterPrecision Nabendynamo, 3t Rigida Team Stealth Gabel, Mi:Tech R1 SC Custom Rahmen, STI und Bremsen aus der Ultegra 6800er Gruppe, Rotor-Kurbel, der Rest ist unspektakulär)_


----------



## Inf1n1ty (15. Juni 2017)

BMC GF02 Ultegra


----------



## Twenty9er (18. Juni 2017)




----------



## xmaxle (26. Juni 2017)

Nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt. Hat leider immernoch Farbkleckse das Miststück- aber ich gelobe weiter Besserung. Zumindest das Rahmenfinish ist aber nach einer Saison schon verhunzt. Milchige Flecken vom Wasser auf oder unter dem Epoxidharz, mit welchem ich den Rahmen eingelassen habe, ärgern mich schon über die paar Stunden verdummte Zeit. 2k Lack und Sealer stehen bereit. Mal schauen was leichter wird


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2017)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt. Hat leider immernoch Farbkleckse das Miststück- aber ich gelobe weiter Besserung. Zumindest das Rahmenfinish ist aber nach einer Saison schon verhunzt. Milchige Flecken vom Wasser auf oder unter dem Epoxidharz, mit welchem ich den Rahmen eingelassen habe, ärgern mich schon über die paar Stunden verdummte Zeit. 2k Lack und Sealer stehen bereit. Mal schauen was leichter wird
> Anhang anzeigen 618526


Fährst du die eggbeater auch auf der Langstrecke? Wenn ja mit welchen Schuhen?
Bei mir fangen drücken die sich irgendwie "durch"?


----------



## Ivan123 (27. Juni 2017)

Eggbeater bin ich auch lange am RR gefahren, dann mit Scott Schuhen und harter Sohle. Lange Distanzen (300+) kein Problem. Mir ging es dabei aber um den bequemeren Sitz der MTB Schuhe.


----------



## Topa86 (27. Juni 2017)

Paar Bilder auf Österreich, war das Wochenende beim Dreiländer Giro in Nauders, leider aufgrund der Witterung, nicht vollends durchgezogen.




20170624_085659 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr




20170624_081848 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr




20170624_082237 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr




20170624_082813 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr




20170624_080904 by Tobias Lissner, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (27. Juni 2017)

Am Wochenende war doch das RATA?


----------



## Topa86 (27. Juni 2017)

Rines schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war doch das RATA?



der war von Freitag auf Samstag, Sonntag war der DLG.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2017)

Topa86 schrieb:


> der war von Freitag auf Samstag, Sonntag war der DLG.



Wäre doch der DLG am Samstag gewesen. So war die Anreise aus Hamburg für die Katz


----------



## Topa86 (27. Juni 2017)

da hast du recht, ich bin aus Hannover


----------



## kulibali (2. Juli 2017)

Mein Radon R1 5.0 2011


----------



## Henning W (3. Juli 2017)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2167286


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (3. Juli 2017)

@Topa86: Was meinst du ist die max. mögliche Reifengröße im Caad12? Könnten 28er passen? Danke für die Info.


----------



## maze665 (3. Juli 2017)

Jetzt einen neunen laufradsatz! BOR373 mit novatec naben ... gleich mal gute 500g eingespart! [emoji1305]

Ansonsten supacaz lenkerband neu! 
Immernoch top zufrieden mit dem 12er CAAD!


----------



## dark-berlin (3. Juli 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


>


Das Rad verdient ein besseres Bild!!! _(und vielleicht auch andere Flaschenhalter)_


----------



## P4LL3R (4. Juli 2017)

Hier ein Abschiedsbild vom meinem Trek Madone:



Der Rahmen hat einen Riss an der integrierten Sattelstütze und wird gegen ein 2018er Trek Emonda SL getauscht. Wenn alles umgebaut ist, kommen neue Bilder.


----------



## chris_sta (4. Juli 2017)

mein Gerät gegen die Uhr 






nur mit der Sattelfrage bin ich noch auf Kriegsfuss...


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juli 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


>





Twenty9er schrieb:


>



Da gibt sich Canyon so viel Mühe mit schönen aufgeräumten Rädern und dann verbauen sie überall diese fuckly J-Kit's. 
Ok, Specialized usw. machen es auch.
Macht bei Disc Rädern bitte die hässlichen Dinger weg.

Und das ganze wo Shimano gerade bei der neue Ultegra die Schaltzugeinsteller in Rente geschickt hat. 
Alles nur um ein paar Euro bei der Montage der Shimano Bremsen zu sparen und Sram zieht nächstes Jahr auch noch nach.


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juli 2017)

So,

hier mal meins.  Mit Etap, Tubeless und unter 7 Kilo ein Toprad...  Eventuell kommt dieses Jahr noch ein Sworks Venge falls dieser Rahmen verkauft wird


----------



## Henning W (5. Juli 2017)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Das Rad verdient ein besseres Bild!!! _(und vielleicht auch andere Flaschenhalter)_



Hier gebe ich Dir in beiden Punkten recht ! Flaschenhalter sind allerdings noch eine "Notlösung". Habe noch keine gefunden, die mir gut gefallen, funktionieren, leicht sind und dabei nicht noch Unsummen an Geld verschlingen.


----------



## belgiummtb (5. Juli 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


> Hier gebe ich Dir in beiden Punkten recht ! Flaschenhalter sind allerdings noch eine "Notlösung". Habe noch keine gefunden, die mir gut gefallen, funktionieren, leicht sind und dabei nicht noch Unsummen an Geld verschlingen.



http://www.birzman.com/products_2.php?uID=10&cID=37&Key=224

super Produkt, hält bei mir am Enduro und am Renner ohne Probleme und mit knapp 14€ mal eine günstige alternative, und zudem auch sehr innovativ für enge/kleine Rahmen.


----------



## Henning W (5. Juli 2017)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> http://www.birzman.com/products_2.php?uID=10&cID=37&Key=224
> 
> super Produkt, hält bei mir am Enduro und am Renner ohne Probleme und mit knapp 14€ mal eine günstige alternative, und zudem auch sehr innovativ für enge/kleine Rahmen.



Dafür muss man aber die passenden Flaschen kaufen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (5. Juli 2017)

Mein Madone-Rahmen wurde gestern umgetauscht und ich bin heute mit dem Aufbau des 2018er Emonda SL Rahmens fertig geworden:




Morgen geht's zum Bikefitting, deshalb ist der Lenker noch so weit oben und der Gabelschaft nicht gekürzt.


----------



## cube911 (5. Juli 2017)

Geiles Teil


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Juli 2017)

Ja, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 
Ich musste leider ein bisschen "pfuschen", denn ich hatte noch die ganz alte Di2 mit externem Akku, der Rahmen hat aber keine Halterung mehr dafür. Deshalb hab ich Akku mit einem etwas dickeren doppelseitigem Klebeband am Unterrohr festgemacht. Schaut zwar nicht so schön aus wie ein integrierter Akku, aber mir war der interne einfach keine 200€ wert (Akku + Ladegerät). 

Hier sieht man die Lackierung ein bisschen besser:


----------



## belgiummtb (6. Juli 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


> Dafür muss man aber die passenden Flaschen kaufen, oder ?


nein die ist sogar dabei bei dem Preis deswegen finde ich es gerade ja ein Schnäppchen


----------



## dasLasso (6. Juli 2017)

Mein neues RR. Canyon Ultimate AL SLX 9.0. Größe L. Semi Compakt. Hinten alternativ 11-28 oder 11-32. Mit LRS WH RS0-10 23/28er oder Mavic Ksyrium Elite mit vo/hi 25er. 
Bin sehr zufrieden![emoji57] [emoji106]


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juli 2017)

Feierabendrunde im Südschwarzwald mit meinem Izalco Max AG2R und Kollege mitm Basso Astra.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juli 2017)

Daumen hoch, alleine schon für die Landschaft.


----------



## svennox (7. Juli 2017)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich trage immer Langfinger,  fahre auch im Winter,  und habe Silikonlenkerband verbaut
> 
> 
> 
> ​


..sehr geil !!!!!!!!! ..und THX. für den Tipp


----------



## steppbaer (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (10. Juli 2017)

Schöööön. Die Discs fallen auch garnicht auf.
Sind beides 140mm? Frage hierzu: Ist das so dramatisch? In der aktuellen Roadbike wird bei den Tests der Bikes oft gesagt "leider nur 140er Scheibe hinten!". Am Downhiller habe ich hinten 160mm..also... Kirche im Dorf lassen oder deutlich spürbar?


----------



## steppbaer (10. Juli 2017)

Ja, sind beide 140 mm. Bei meinen fahrfertigen 80 kg kann ich bislang nicht meckern. Der große Vorteil ist die Dosierbarkeit und die Sicherheit einer festen Bremsung. Das Zusatzgewicht ist dabei für mich gerade so verschmerzbar.


----------



## Henning W (11. Juli 2017)

Auf ein Neues ! Jetzt mit neuen Flaschenhaltern


----------



## svennox (11. Juli 2017)

ich hab "nur" Rennrad Klassiker


----------



## seblubb (12. Juli 2017)

@svennox Musste zweimal hingucken, um die Einarmschwinge der Gazelle nicht mehr zu sehen


----------



## svennox (12. Juli 2017)

@seblubb ..keine Sorge .. ich hab auch SCHÖNE FOTOS von meinen Lieblingen geschossen   

..alles in meinem Album zu finden .. aber ich will mal nich so sein, ich kann ja auch hier noch was reinpacken 
gazelle aus 1983


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (12. Juli 2017)

..ach .. und mein colnago aus 1991 komplett mit Campagnolo Ausstattung


----------



## svennox (14. Juli 2017)

Sauschwob schrieb:


> _


..krasses Teil ..wäre mir beinahe entgangen


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (18. Juli 2017)

mein neues fahrzeug, aufbau heute fertig geworden und eben erst zurück von der installationlap


----------



## Boxxxer64 (20. Juli 2017)

Auch mal wieder kleine Änderung hier und da [emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## applewoi (24. Juli 2017)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> mein neues fahrzeug, aufbau heute fertig geworden und eben erst zurück von der installationlap



Bella macchina é grande emozione italianite!


----------



## Stolle12 (24. Juli 2017)




----------



## applewoi (24. Juli 2017)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 627229



Titan und Campa triggert halt...gibts auch ein Foto ohne das Gestrüpp im Vordergrund?


----------



## Stolle12 (24. Juli 2017)

applewoi schrieb:


> Titan und Campa triggert halt...gibts auch ein Foto ohne das Gestrüpp im Vordergrund?



Klar, aber mit Gestrüpp am Bein


----------



## applewoi (24. Juli 2017)

Sehr schön. Wenns meins wäre müssten noch die Labels vom Laufrad runter. Nix gegen Campa Bora, aber die wären mir an dem Rad too much. Also die Kleber.
Wie fährt sich der Hobel?


----------



## Stolle12 (24. Juli 2017)

applewoi schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wenns meins wäre müssten noch die Labels vom Laufrad runter. Nix gegen Campa Bora, aber die wären mir an dem Rad too much. Also die Kleber.
> Wie fährt sich der Hobel?



Danke! Die Labels gehen nicht runter. Habe mich extra für die bright statt die dark Label entschieden, da sie mir so gut an dem Rad gefallen.
Die Kiste fährt sich für meine Begriffe sehr gut. Schön steif aber nicht zu nervös. 
Von Titan Komfort merkt man aber -hinten- nix. Liegt wohl auch an der fetten 31,6er Stütze. Die 25er Schlauchreifen reißens aber raus. Wobei die Gabel (aus einem 2013er BMC Teammachine) ziemlich komfortabel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (25. Juli 2017)

... nach meinem Surly Pacer habe ich mir 2015 ein *Pure Bros Rennrad Pro* mit Campa Athena 11s Ausstattung, Chris King, Ritchey Classic und Mavic Ksyrium Elite aufgebaut.

Ebenfalls "klassisch" aber doch etwas "sportiver" als das Surly:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2017)

Tolles Bike! 
Tut so gut zwischen so vielen mattschwarzen semi-aero-Disc-Comfortrennern!
Wobei in letzter Zeit ja einige interessante Räder dabei waren, gerade auch auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## Twenty9er (27. Juli 2017)

Welche mattschwarzen semi aero Disc Renner?


----------



## Stolle12 (27. Juli 2017)

...ein PB hängt bei mir auch ab
(fürn Winterdienst)


----------



## bugfix (30. Juli 2017)

Hab testweise mal 28mm Reifen aufgezogen, Vittoria Corsa G+. Ganz schwarz war nochmal teurer, also halt Naturflanken:


 
Kann leider noch nicht wirklich beschwerdefrei fahren, vorm Monat etwa ISG-Blockade die sich irgendwie doch sehr zieht, ätzend. Das CAAD12 ist in der Situation jetzt auch leider nicht das erholsamste Gefährt  Komme dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht auf Kilometer


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. August 2017)

Spiegelbild[emoji6] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GS57-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS-68 (1. August 2017)

Nürburgring!!!


----------



## cube911 (1. August 2017)

Klasse die cannondales. Prost


----------



## Bench (8. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernobbe (8. August 2017)

Gefelt  mir, und natürlich auch die Bilder aus meiner Heimat


----------



## Saprobie (10. August 2017)

Hier mal mein Supersix 105, was mich seit Mai begleitet.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2017)

Schickes Rad, nur: Bist Du sicher mit der Rahmenhöhe? Wäre das nächstgrößere zu lang gewesen?


----------



## Saprobie (10. August 2017)

Das ist mein erstes Rennrad, hab vorher auf einigen verschiedenen gesessen und mir wurde von mehreren Leuten unabhängig voneinander zum 58er Rahmen geraten (185 groß, 92 cm Schrittlänge, Affenarme). Ich hab jetzt mit dem Rad 3000 km weg und fühle mich nicht unwohl, auch wenn der Sattel wohl nochmal getauscht wird.


----------



## bugfix (10. August 2017)

Heidewitzka wie lang sind deine Beine!


----------



## maze665 (10. August 2017)

Immer noch top zufrieden mit dem neuen leichten laufradsatz! Hat mich gut nach Kroatien gebraucht in 2 Tagen! (380k) 

Jetzt dann mal testen welche maximale reifenbreite man ins Caad12 bekommt ... hab ja noch den alten aksium Satz rumliegen ...






Und der Vater hat sich auch was gegönnt! Kein Nachteil das es mir auch passt! [emoji6][emoji1305]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2017)

maze665 schrieb:


> Immer noch top zufrieden mit dem neuen leichten laufradsatz! Hat mich gut nach Kroatien gebraucht in 2 Tagen! (380k)
> 
> Jetzt dann mal testen welche maximale reifenbreite man ins Caad12 bekommt ... hab ja noch den alten aksium Satz rumliegen ...
> 
> ...


Ins caad10 haben 30er s-one und 28er Conti mit jeweils knapp über 30mm noch reingepasst und mich letztes Jahr gut durch die Pyrenäen gebracht.


----------



## bugfix (10. August 2017)

maze665 schrieb:


> Jetzt dann mal testen welche maximale reifenbreite man ins Caad12 bekommt ... hab ja noch den alten aksium Satz rumliegen ...



Die 28mm Reifen hatten bei mir noch elendig Platz zu beiden Seiten, da war noch lang nicht Feierabend. Die Bremsleitung vorne ist aber nicht so ganz elegant an der Gabel entlang geführt, da wird's eng, kann man aber lösen. Ich hab leider nicht dran gedacht zu messen, wie breit die Vittoria real waren. Kam mir viel subjektiv VIEL breiter vor als die Veloflex vorher mit ehrlichen 25 mm.

Im Moment hab ich die Veloflex auch wieder drauf weil meine Schwalbe Sv20 Light Schläuche die breiteren Reifen scheinbar nicht vertragen haben. Von Schwalbe sind die nur bis 25 mm freigegeben, ging für mich dann etwa 50km gut. 

Ein wenig habe ich mich ja in die neuen Cannondale Synapse verliebt  ...


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2017)

Schnäppchen gemacht. Nichts besonderes aber dafür günstig und gut in Schuss. Leider mal lackiert worden, keine Ahnung was für ein Hersteller das ist...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. August 2017)

Gefällt


----------



## atzepenga (14. August 2017)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2017)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Das ist mein erstes Rennrad, hab vorher auf einigen verschiedenen gesessen und mir wurde von mehreren Leuten unabhängig voneinander zum 58er Rahmen geraten (185 groß, 92 cm Schrittlänge, Affenarme). Ich hab jetzt mit dem Rad 3000 km weg und fühle mich nicht unwohl, auch wenn der Sattel wohl nochmal getauscht wird.


Alles klar. Dann wäre das nächstgrößere zu lang gewesen. Du hast in der Tat sehr lange Beine mit entsprechend kürzerem Oberkörper.


----------



## ichselbt (15. August 2017)




----------



## Scott-Chameleon (15. August 2017)

Heute auf der Feierabendrunde mal wieder ein Foto von meinem Renner gemacht. Das Sommergewitter brachte ne schöne Abkühlung.


----------



## Libtech (19. August 2017)

- Tarmac SL5 Pro Race / Größe 52 / Sitzhöhe 71.5
- S-Works Sattelstütze
- Zipp SL Speed Vorbau 120mm
- S-Works Shallow Bend Lenker 42cm
- Zipp 404 tubular
- Vittoria Corsa 25
- Eggbeater 11
- Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
- Sram Force22 mit 52/36 - Red Kassette 11/28
- Arundel Mandibel
Das Gewicht ist eine Punktlandung: 6,87Kg wie abgebildet.


----------



## Rines (19. August 2017)

Wie groß bist du das du auf dem Rahmen einen 120mm Vorbau fährst? 
Steht super da! Tolles Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernobbe (20. August 2017)

Ich sag nur, sau geil!!!


----------



## norman68 (20. August 2017)

Rines schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du das du auf dem Rahmen einen 120mm Vorbau fährst?
> Steht super da! Tolles Rad.




Wenn ich schätzen darf würde ich auf ca. 175cm tippen


----------



## zett78 (20. August 2017)

Top, bis auf die Stütze mit Versatz.


----------



## MTK85 (20. August 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Stütze mit Versatz.



Warum fährt eigentlich meiner Beobachtung nach die deutliche Mehrheit der Rennrad Fahrer eine Stütze mit Versatz? Das habe ich mich schon oft gefragt.

Mit einer Sattelspitze möglichst nahe der Tretlager mitte bekommt man doch eigentlich deutlich mehr Druck aufs Pedal.

Ich fahre an all meinen Rädern eine Gerade Stütze und den Sattel recht weit nach vorn geschoben.

An meinem Renner war auch eine Stütze mit Versatz.  Vielleicht gerade mal 1,5 bis 2cm. Aber ich fand es Furchtbar.

Ich sehe auch immer wieder Rennradler wo ich mir im stillen denke.
"Wenn du deinen Sattel nicht so weit hinten hättest konntest du noch schneller fahren"

Sorry, aber Antwort auf diese Frage interessiert mich schon lang!


----------



## luki100 (20. August 2017)

Der Sattel wird nach dem Knielot ausgerichtet. Wenn du Langbeiner bist z.b brauchst du eine Stütze mit Versatz.
Kniescheibe-Pedalachse. Manche setzen das Lot vor der Kniescheibe manche hinter der Kniescheibe an.


----------



## luki100 (20. August 2017)

Ist meins,
Sattel 

 mit Knielot ausgerichtet


----------



## MTK85 (20. August 2017)

Alles klar.
Dann macht meine Beobachtung durch aus Sinn.
Ich bin mit 172cm nicht groß, und dadurch auch kurze Beine.
Die Mehrheit ist größer als ich. Demzufolge Sattel Weiter hinten und/ oder Stütze mit Versatz. 
Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## luki100 (20. August 2017)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Dann macht meine Beobachtung durch aus Sinn.
> Ich bin mit 172cm nicht groß, und dadurch auch kurze Beine.
> Die Mehrheit ist größer als ich. Demzufolge Sattel Weiter hinten und/ oder Stütze mit Versatz.
> Wieder was gelernt!



Ich bin 171,5 cm erst gemessen worden
Schrittlänge 81cm also keine kurze Beine. Ohne Versatz sitzt man auf dem Lenker.


----------



## Rines (20. August 2017)

Ich fahre mit 1,70m auch das Tarmac. Neuerdings auch mit gerader Stütze. Das passt mir viel besser. Allerdings auf dem 52er Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau. Deswegen auch meine Frage wie groß der Fahrer ist das er einen 120mm Vorbau auf so einem "kleinen" Rahmen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (20. August 2017)

Ja klar Leute, wer vom Körper Versatz braucht: Kein Thema! 
Mir geht es darum: Stütze mit Versatz + Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben! 
Dann besorge ich mir doch die Originalstütze ohne Versatz, um es auch optisch passend zu machen. 
War bei mir auch nötig und bin auch bei der Stütze ohne Versatz fast ganz vorne.


----------



## Libtech (20. August 2017)

Rines schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du das du auf dem Rahmen einen 120mm Vorbau fährst?
> Steht super da! Tolles Rad.



Danke. Der Shallow Bend hat einen sehr kurzen Reach. Alles passt und es fährt sich bestens. Genau so, wie ich es mag.



norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schätzen darf würde ich auf ca. 175cm tippen



Stimmt exakt.



zett78 schrieb:


> Top, bis auf die Stütze mit Versatz.



Die S-Works Stütze war beim Rahmenset dabei. Sattel ein bisschen nach vorne und ... passt.


----------



## Stolle12 (20. August 2017)

das Rechte, heute bei ner Tri Staffel


----------



## Ivan123 (21. August 2017)

Nach einer langen, verregneten Nacht Richtung Brocken.....(nach 360km hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr)


----------



## Turbo1 (28. August 2017)

Mein neuer Renner.


----------



## hellmono (28. August 2017)

ranziges instagram bild. neu sind kette und kassette (gewesen vor paar hundert km).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (28. August 2017)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Nach einer langen, verregneten Nacht Richtung Brocken.....(nach 360km hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr)Anhang anzeigen 635623



wo bist du denn gestartet. Den weit entfernten Brocken (ca. 400km) muss ich dieses Jahr auch noch versuchen zu erklimmen…


----------



## cube911 (28. August 2017)

Top Räder. Respekt...


----------



## Boxxxer64 (28. August 2017)

Montagestand mal anders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom33 (31. August 2017)




----------



## mrwulf (1. September 2017)

Neues Spielzeug - Cervelo S2 (Gr. 58) mit Ultegra R8000,  Deda Superzero Cockpit, 50mm China Carbon Laufräder und komplett 7,64kg (so wie auf dem Bild):


----------



## Turbo1 (2. September 2017)

Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr? Wirkt auf dem Foto optisch ziemlich lang.


----------



## RSkai (2. September 2017)

Starkes Gerät! Mir gefallen solche brachialen Buden sonst eher nicht so aber Dein Cervelo sieht toal stimmig aus, was auch sehr an den dezenten Hochprofilfelgen liegt.
Allerdings scheint auf dem Foto der Reifen am Sitzrohr anzuliegen. Ist das nicht bissl knapp?


----------



## mrwulf (2. September 2017)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr? Wirkt auf dem Foto optisch ziemlich lang.



Das Steuerrohr ist 199mm lang, die Cervelos haben grundsätzlich einen relativ hohen Stack.





RSkai schrieb:


> Starkes Gerät! Mir gefallen solche brachialen Buden sonst eher nicht so aber Dein Cervelo sieht toal stimmig aus, was auch sehr an den dezenten Hochprofilfelgen liegt.
> Allerdings scheint auf dem Foto der Reifen am Sitzrohr anzuliegen. Ist das nicht bissl knapp?



Das Hinterrad wird sehr gut umschlossen, mit den Conti GP4000sii 25mm Reifen auf der 18c Felge ist noch ca. 2-4mm Platz. Bislang keine Problem mit Schleifen o.ä.


----------



## bugfix (2. September 2017)

Weg zur Arbeit...


----------



## Ivan123 (3. September 2017)

s1monster schrieb:


> wo bist du denn gestartet. Den weit entfernten Brocken (ca. 400km) muss ich dieses Jahr auch noch versuchen zu erklimmen…



Gestartet in Neubrandenburg, die ersten vier Stunden Regen...dann nur noch Wasser von unten und als Krönung über den Lenker abgestiegen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit klatapaT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (4. September 2017)

Bin am Samstag Nacht um 3 Uhr in Frankfurt gestartet. Erstmal 60km Richtung Süd-West über den Feldberg und dann Richtung Brocken.
Wetter war top. Nur leider hat nach 350km nicht alles gepasst um die letzten 41km und knapp 2000hm bis zum Gipfel noch mitzunehmen.

Nächstes Jahr, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden und die Temperaturen höher sind, wird die 2 Gipfeltour nochmal in Angriff genommen…


----------



## Ivan123 (5. September 2017)

s1monster schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag Nacht um 3 Uhr in Frankfurt gestartet. Erstmal 60km Richtung Süd-West über den Feldberg und dann Richtung Brocken.
> Wetter war top. Nur leider hat nach 350km nicht alles gepasst um die letzten 41km und knapp 2000hm bis zum Gipfel noch mitzunehmen.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden und die Temperaturen höher sind, wird die 2 Gipfeltour nochmal in Angriff genommen…


 Unser Problem war. dass wir wieder mit dem Zug nach hause wollten und die Bahnverbindungen so schlecht sind. Dazu noch Schienenersatzverkehr, wo keine Räder mitgenommen werden.......Nächstes Jahr dann Treffen auf den Brocken?


----------



## s1monster (5. September 2017)

Das Problem mit dem Zug hatten wir auch. Haben uns dann in Braunlage in ein Hostel eingenistet.
Die Zugfahrt nach Hause war mindestens so anstrengend wie die Radfahrt am Tag zuvor.

Klar, dann nächstes Jahr ein gemeinsames Bierchen auf dem Brocken 


Um nicht gesteinigt zu werden, hier noch ein Bild vom Rad


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (6. September 2017)

Habe mir ein altes Koga Miyata zugelegt von biketyson.de  .
Allerdings habe ich dann doch noch neu lackiert und diverse Teile ausgetauscht (Laufräder , Pedale , Schaltwerk)
Sattel und Lenkerband ist von Brooks (Cambium).
Schaltwerk : Campagnolo Mirage
restliche Schaltung : Suntour VX
MKS Pedale
Bremsen : Mafac Racer
Laufräder : Campagnolo Vento (vorne)
				  Campagnolo Atlanta 96 (hinten)
Messerspeichen
vorne habe ich ein 38er und ein 52er Kettenblatt





https://foto-thumbnails.mtb-news.de...zMtNTR2MjdiMHZyMzlwLTgzLW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg

https://foto-thumbnails.mtb-news.de...zItajJlZjNoYWlxazVxLTg0LW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. September 2017)

Cooles Bike!
Behutsam restauriert, gut gemacht!


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (6. September 2017)

Danke. Ich war auch überrascht wie gut es sich fährt. Ich mag alte Räder und das hier ist mein erstes Rennrad. Den Sattel kann ich empfehlen. Der sieht filigran genug aus und ist erstaunlich bequem.


----------



## Henning W (11. September 2017)

Update:


----------



## ONE78 (11. September 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


> Update:


Wieviel Zähne hat das kettenblatt?


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (11. September 2017)

boah - scharfes Gerät .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henning W (11. September 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wieviel Zähne hat das kettenblatt?


 
Ich fahre 50/36 Q-Rings und 11/30 Kassette. Alternativ 52/36 und 11/28.


----------



## seblubb (12. September 2017)

Henning W schrieb:


> Ich fahre 50/36


In relation zum Rahmen sieht das winzig aus


----------



## Henning W (12. September 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> In relation zum Rahmen sieht das winzig aus


Liegt wohl eher an der Foto-Perspektive. Aus der Hand mit einem iPhone von oben nach unten fotografiert....


----------



## Monty98 (16. September 2017)

ganz frisch!


----------



## Ianus (17. September 2017)

Auch mal wieder an der frischen Luft...


----------



## Seba_Achaia (22. September 2017)

Heute das erste mal seit 10 Jahren wieder auf dem Rennrad gesessen.
Nach jetzt zwei Jahren MTB Gekurbel sind mir fast die Beine abgebrochen, das hatte ich mir irgendwie anders vorgestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. September 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug - Cervelo S2 (Gr. 58)...



Ich glaube, eine Nummer kleine würde sich bei deiner Größe besser fahren lassen. Der ist ziemlich groß für dich.


----------



## Rines (25. September 2017)

Mein neues


----------



## Stolle12 (27. September 2017)

auch "neu", aber aus gebrauchten Teilen gebastelt


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2017)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. September 2017)

Bin zwar normalerweise überhaupt nicht für Aero & co., und mit BMC kann ich normalerweise auch selten etwas anfangen, aber das Rad ist spitze!
Vielleicht noch ein Vorbau ohne Aufschrift?


----------



## principiarsl (28. September 2017)

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht: Ein echt schönes und stimmiges Rad!
ABER: Der/Ein Vorbau ohne Label UND der UCI-Aufkleber muss noch ab ;-)


----------



## Stolle12 (28. September 2017)

Danke für die Blumen Jung's!!!

Bei der Timemachine handelt es sich um ein recht preisgünstiges Projekt (wenn man von der Super Record absieht, welche ich an meinem Kocmo gefunden habe)

Nachdem ich im Sommer hier an einer Tri Staffel teilgenommen hatte und eine ordentliche Radzeit gefahren bin, habe ich etwas Blut geleckt. Also musste was aerodynamisches her. 

Mir ist natürlich völlig klar, das mir der Aerorahmen keine Vorteile bringt - aaaber die Timemachine hat einen riesen Verstellbereich für den Sattel auf der Sattelstütze, so dass man eine hoch- und vorgerückte Position fürs Fahren mit Auflieger einstellen kann. 

Außerdem fährt -wie ihr bestens wisst- das Auge auch mit. Die Timemachine fand ich schon immer geil.

Das Rad ist ein 2014er von Kleinanzeigen und der LRS aus der TF Börse. Den matten Rahmen habe ich nass übergeschliffen und auf Hochglanz poliert. So kommt die Carbonstruktur super durch, wenn die Sonne drauf scheint. Den LRS habe ich auch leicht poliert - Bremsflanken natürlich nicht.

Der Vorbau ist ein Pro Vibe Carbon mit -10°. Der hatte oben einen blauen Streifen (Team Sky). Den habe ich auch wegbekommen. Dann habe ich auch den Vorbau poliert. Das Pro Logo ist leider unterm Klarlack, ebenso wie der blöde UCI Sticker am Rahmen, welchen ich auch nicht wegbekommen habe.


----------



## Conpain (7. Oktober 2017)

* Canyon Endurace CF (frameset)
* Shimano 105 Group Set
* Shimano XT 11-fach (11-13-*15-17-19*-_21_-*24-28-32*-37-42)
* Shimano XTR Pedale
* RR585 + ChrisKing R45
* Syntace Racelite
* Specialized Power Comp

Nach nun 8884km fährt es sich immer noch wie neu. Die RR585 haben immer noch keine Unwucht, trotz miesen Straßen + 100kg Gewicht und seit dem ich auf 11-42 umgestiegen bin ist die Kettenlinie optimal und trotz vieler Hügel hier im Schwarzwald bleibt es immer leise. So geht locker auch mal ein 18% Traktorhügel mit dem großen Kettenblatt - EZ.

Nichts quietscht, nichts knarzt, die Continental GPs (erst 25mm nun 28mm) hielten je 3000km aus und platten hatte ich bisher nicht mal eine Handvoll.





Immer noch ein absolut bequemes Rennrad und lautlos beim fahren, was will ich mehr?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du jetzt die Felgen nackig machst, wertest du dein Rad um den Faktor x auf! Sie lassen dein Rad sehr unstimmig wirken.


----------



## s1monster (9. Oktober 2017)

wie kommst du im Schwarzwald auf einen "Größten Anstieg von 166m?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2017)

Nehmt Strava nicht so ernst. Ich habe in Nürnberg bei einer Brücke über den Frankenschnellweg einen Anstieg von 210hm


----------



## Conpain (10. Oktober 2017)

s1monster schrieb:


> wie kommst du im Schwarzwald auf einen "Größten Anstieg von 166m?"


Ich glaube das ist je Segment und weil ich hier keine 5 Meter fahren kann ohne auf ein Segment zu rutschen ist das halt so.
Gefahrene Höhenmeter bin ich bei knapp unter 50.000m mit diesem Rennrad.

Die 166hm waren glaube ich sogar von so einem lächerlichen Kategorie X Segment mit 6-7km bei konstanter Steigung. Meine Hausrunde mit den Dauerhügeln mit bis zu 18-19% Steigung sehen in Strava nicht so spektakulär aus, aber für die ist mein Rad vorgesehen.


----------



## Twenty9er (10. Oktober 2017)

s1monster schrieb:


> wie kommst du im Schwarzwald auf einen "Größten Anstieg von 166m?"


Man kann auch nur im Tal fahren. Bspw. im Kinzigtal kannst ne 80 km Runde ohne nennenswerten Anstieg fahren und bist trotzdem die ganze Zeit im Schwarzwald unterwegs.
Fraglich, wozu dann das 42er Ritzel.


----------



## s1monster (11. Oktober 2017)

Hm…das Foto zeigt die Gesamtleistung an. Also Gesamt-KM und Fahrten. Dazu die längste Fahrt und den längsten Anstieg innerhalb der Gesamt-Fahrten. Bei 50.000 hm wäre es sehr verwunderlich wenn der Anstieg mit dem größten Höhenunterschied 166m wären.

Wollte damit aber keine Rund eröffnen.


----------



## ramirez65 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist mal mein KLEIN.... Ist seit 2004 mein Begleiter...


----------



## Airshot (11. Oktober 2017)

Da mein Rose 59 Größe 7,300 Gramm zugelassen bis 120 kg  Garantie auf  Carbon Rahmen/ Carbon Laufräder  6 Jahre / Speichen 11 Jahre HA !!!


----------



## bugfix (14. Oktober 2017)

Upgrade meinerseits:





Asche über mein Haupt, ist ja nicht mal die Antriebsseite.


----------



## MatthiasFLX (16. Oktober 2017)

steht zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt


----------



## Schrommski (17. Oktober 2017)

Wie groß muss man dafür sein? 2,43m?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatthiasFLX (17. Oktober 2017)

Schrommski schrieb:


> Wie groß muss man dafür sein? 2,43m?



189 mit 92er Schrittlänge, um genau zu sein...


----------



## Schrommski (18. Oktober 2017)

Echt? Krass.
Dann würde mir das ansatzweise passen.
Ist dann aber massiv auf Komfort ausgerichtet, oder?
Sieht eher aus wie ein Rad für >200cm.


----------



## vice-president (19. Oktober 2017)

Schrommski schrieb:


> Echt? Krass.
> Dann würde mir das ansatzweise passen.
> Ist dann aber massiv auf Komfort ausgerichtet, oder?
> Sieht eher aus wie ein Rad für >200cm.


Das täuscht.




Das sind keine 26" Laufräder.


----------



## greatwhite (22. Oktober 2017)

Mein TREK Emonda SL8 - 2015er Modell


----------



## bugfix (22. Oktober 2017)

Das Wetter ist für'n Oktober aktuell noch echt geil, muss man ausnutzen so gut es geht.


----------



## georg.m (25. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist mein Schätzchen. Das Rad bleibt vorerst bis zum Frühling zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815insquadrat (28. Oktober 2017)




----------



## kloetenkoem (5. November 2017)

Erste Hausrunde mit dem Neuen:









Schwer sich vorzustellen, was schmaleres als 28 mm zu fahren


----------



## Oseki (5. November 2017)

Da musst Du aber schon aufpassen, daß Du nicht mal über ´ne Briefmarke fährst und über den Lenker absteigst.


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. November 2017)

Verstehe ich nicht, Oseki. Hilf mir.


----------



## Teguerite (5. November 2017)

Vielleicht die "Reifenfreiheit" der Gabel?


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2017)

Geiles Ratt !


----------



## bugfix (5. November 2017)

Wobei die Conti GP 4000 ja sehr breit ausfallen und real vermutlich um die 32mm messen? Meine 25er auf ner 17C Felge waren real schon bei ca. 28mm. Sieht trotzdem ziemlich eng aus am BMC. Finde die Roadmachines aber auch klasse, waren auch in meiner engeren Auswahl!

An mein Paralane hab ich mir in Erwartung schlechten Wetters jetzt die Schutzbleche montiert:


 
Hat dann aber leider die Sonne geschienen, konnten sich noch nicht bewähren.


----------



## Airshot (5. November 2017)

[/QUOTE]





bugfix schrieb:


> Finde die Roadmachines aber auch klasse


ja ja aber was darfst du als Fahrer wiegen 75 kg ?


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2017)

Also mein Conti GP4000sII ist als 25er genau 25 breit


----------



## Airshot (5. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also mein Conti GP4000sII ist als 25er genau 25 breit


und die Höhe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2017)

Extra nochmal gemessen -> 25.5

Wobei wohl etwas wenig Luft drin ist. Bin seit August nicht mehr mit dem Rad gefahren


----------



## bugfix (5. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also mein Conti GP4000sII ist als 25er genau 25 breit


Auf was für einer Felge? Auf meiner mit 17mm Maulweite wie gesagt 28mm Breite. Die DT Swiss Räder vom BMC sind aber noch breiter..


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung was für eine Felge das ist und wie breit...


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. November 2017)

ja ja aber was darfst du als Fahrer wiegen 75 kg ?[/QUOTE]

Ich (90+) hab keine Beschränkung finden können. Das Teil ist kein Leichtbau und eher auf der stabilen Seite.


----------



## kloetenkoem (6. November 2017)

Oseki schrieb:


> Da musst Du aber schon aufpassen, daß Du nicht mal über ´ne Briefmarke fährst und über den Lenker absteigst.



Für Briefmarken und andere Fiesigkeiten nehme ich ihn:

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2212804]
	
[/URL]


Die 28er Conti messen ziemlich genau 32 mm auf den DT Swiss ERC 1100. Ich bräuchte schon eine dicke Lage Lehm, um das Vorderrad zu blockieren. 
Bei den nun wirklich schlechten und verdreckten Straßen hier hatte ich im Trockenen bisher kein Thema


----------



## Hoffes (6. November 2017)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## kloetenkoem (6. November 2017)

Der BMC ist ein 58er, der Blaue ist ein Nicolai Argon CX in xl


----------



## Rines (6. November 2017)

bugfix schrieb:


> Wobei die Conti GP 4000 ja sehr breit ausfallen und real vermutlich um die 32mm messen? Meine 25er auf ner 17C Felge waren real schon bei ca. 28mm.


Meine 28er messen auf der Reynolds Assault 31mm. Fahre quasi Traktor


----------



## ice_bear (6. November 2017)

@kloetenkoem schickes Nicolai, welche Gabel ist da verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (6. November 2017)

ice_bear schrieb:


> @kloetenkoem schickes Nicolai, welche Gabel ist da verbaut?



 Das ist die 3t Luteus ll für Opencycle


----------



## Airshot (7. November 2017)

Ich finde meine ausgedachte zusätzliche Drop Beleuchtung nicht schlecht 
    und den roten Blinker linke Seite nach hinten


----------



## InoX (7. November 2017)

Habe mir neulich an meinen alten Hobel neues Lenkerband gewickelt.
Ich mags schrill.


----------



## P4LL3R (16. November 2017)

Gestern hab ich meinen neuen Carbonesel bekommen, heute steht die erste Testfahrt an:


----------



## Airshot (16. November 2017)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe mir neulich an meinen alten Hobel neues Lenkerband gewickelt.
> Ich mags schrill. Anhang anzeigen 662513 Anhang anzeigen 662514


Wertsteigerung


----------



## Airshot (16. November 2017)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich meinen neuen Carbonesel bekommen, heute steht die erste Testfahrt an:


Carbonesel  neue Firma  und wo Produzieren die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (16. November 2017)

FOCUS PARALANE ETAP


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> Wertsteigerung



Die dürfte er vor allem schon durch die Montage des Fabric Sattels erreicht haben


----------



## bugfix (16. November 2017)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich meinen neuen Carbonesel bekommen, heute steht die erste Testfahrt an:



Gute Wahl, bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden


----------



## P4LL3R (16. November 2017)

Danke  
Bei -45% konnte ich dann einfach nicht mehr nein sagen, obwohl ich eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr ein neues Rennrad kaufen wollte


----------



## Airshot (16. November 2017)

superpink schrieb:


> FOCUS PARALANE ETAP


 Gut  Pimp Vorschlag  matschwarzes Carbonrad kommt gut mit goldener Kette


----------



## InoX (16. November 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Die dürfte er vor allem schon durch die Montage des Fabric Sattels erreicht haben



Etwas. 

Ist  aber immerhin ein Cinelli Rahmen mit entsprechender Gabel und Campazeug und so.


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2017)

InoX schrieb:


> Etwas.
> 
> Ist  aber immerhin ein Cinelli Rahmen mit entsprechender Gabel und Campazeug und so.


Finde ich klasse, auch der Mix mit dem Airbus Sattel [emoji869][emoji108]


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. November 2017)

Dannn möchte ich auch mal mein Rennrad vorstellen



 


Rahmen: Giant TCR Advanced 2015
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra 6800 (50/34 11-28)
LRS: Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST (Tubeless) mit Mavic Yksion Pro UST 25mm
Sattel: Fizik Antares R1
Lenker: Giant Contact SL 44cm
Vorbau: Giant Contact SL 110mm -7°
Pedale: Mavic Zxellium Pro (kurzzeitig hatte Mavic Time übernommen)
Schnellspanner: KCNC Road Titan in rot

Nächste Veränderung:
Lenker soll gegen Giant SLR Aero Integrated Bar&Stem (110mm/42cm) getauscht werden

Gewicht: ca. 7,2kg ohne Satteltasche und Mini-Pumpe
Ziel ist irgendwann unter 7,00kg kommen, momentan bin ich aber sehr glücklich mit dem Rad so wie es ist.

Kurze Meinung von euch: 
Gelbe Aufkleber an den Laufrädern entfernen?
Ich habe noch rote Tubeless-Ventile zu Hause, diese stören sich aber extrem mit den gelben Mavic-Aufklebern.


----------



## TrueMoabit (25. November 2017)

Habe heute die erste Testfahrt absolviert. Hatte vorher den Kaffenback Rahmen


----------



## norman68 (25. November 2017)

Lenker etwas nach oben drehen und dann die STIs wieder etwas nach unten schieben. So würde die Steuerzentrale stimmiger aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (25. November 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Habe heute die erste Testfahrt absolviert. Hatte vorher den Kaffenback Rahmen


 gülde Kette kommt bei Mattschwarz super rüber 


norman68 schrieb:


> Lenker etwas nach oben drehen und dann die STIs wieder etwas nach unten schieben. So würde die Steuerzentrale stimmiger aussehen.


mit Vorbau eine Flucht


----------



## Oseki (25. November 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Dannn möchte ich auch mal mein Rennrad vorstellen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 667956
> 
> ...




Beim Lenkertausch würde ich schwarze und/oder weniger Spacer vorschlagen. Bei einem integrierten Vorbau hast Du wahrscheinlich wenig Einfluss auf dessen Neigung. Wenn Du wirklich unter 7kg kommen willst bringt Dich die VorbauLenker auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. November 2017)

Oseki schrieb:


> Beim Lenkertausch würde ich schwarze und/oder weniger Spacer vorschlagen. Bei einem integrierten Vorbau hast Du wahrscheinlich wenig Einfluss auf dessen Neigung. Wenn Du wirklich unter 7kg kommen willst bringt Dich die VorbauLenker auch nicht weiter.



Die roten Spacer behalte ich, denn die passen super zu den anderen roten Akzenten (rote Schnellspanner, rote Zugenhülsen). Leider kommen diese auf dem Bild nicht zur Geltung. 
Wie gesagt, in Sachen Ventile bin ich noch am Überlegen: lieber Schwarze Ventile + Mavic-Aufkleber oder rote Ventile und keine Mavic-Aufkleber.

Die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi wird mich in Sachen Gewicht nicht viel weiterbringen. Aber der momentane Lenker ist mir zu breit und wenn ich schon den Lenker tausche, kann ich auch gleich auf die Kombi gehen. Steifigkeit wird sich auf jeden Fall erhöhen. 

Ggf. tausche ich den Rahmen gegen den 2018er ISP-Rahmen, mal sehen. 
Optisch sagt er mir nicht zu 100% zu, aber ich warte schon seit 2014 auf einen ISP-Rahmen, der mir zu 100% zusagt...


----------



## Twenty9er (27. November 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> gülde Kette kommt bei Mattschwarz super rüber
> 
> mit Vorbau eine Flucht


Vorbau u. Lenker haben eine Markierung. Da auf Null stellen, dann stehen die Lenkerenden waagrecht oder ganz leicht nach unten.


----------



## Airshot (27. November 2017)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Markierung.


 damit man weiß um vieviel man den Winkel verstellt 



Twenty9er schrieb:


> leicht nach unten.



eigendlich der optimale Drob um unten zu greifen aber ist immer eine persönliche Einstellung


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. November 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Gewicht: ca. 7,2kg ohne Satteltasche und Mini-Pumpe
> Ziel ist irgendwann unter 7,00kg kommen, momentan bin ich aber sehr glücklich mit dem Rad so wie es ist.


Hast Du das auf einer Personenwaage gewogen? Erscheint mir ein wenig optimistisch...
Nicht, dass Du da jetzt jede Menge Geld versenkst und der selbst gesetzten Marke trotzdem nicht viel näher kommst.
Ich glaube, ich würde es einfach so fahren, wie es ist.


----------



## Twenty9er (29. November 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> damit man weiß um vieviel man den Winkel verstellt
> 
> 
> 
> eigen*d*lich der optimale Dro*b* um unten zu greifen aber ist immer eine persönliche Einstellung


Was willst du mitteilen, außer dem Bedarf nach einer besseren Rechtschreibung...?


----------



## Twenty9er (29. November 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Habe heute die erste Testfahrt absolviert. Hatte vorher den Kaffenback Rahmen


Fehlen noch hydr. Bremsen, dann wäre es mein perfektes Rad zum Pendeln. Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut?


----------



## TrueMoabit (29. November 2017)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Fehlen noch hydr. Bremsen, dann wäre es mein perfektes Rad zum Pendeln. Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut?



Tune dreckschleuder. Unbenutzt vom neuen Rad für 350€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (1. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal meins. Ich hab nur den Rahmen gekauft weil mir die Farbe so gefiel (ja, und weil S-Works draufsteht ). Dann habe ich Stück für Stück Teile ausgesucht und versucht alles farblich abzustimmen. Die Bowdenzüge sind sogar schwarz . Jaja. Macht Spaß das Teil. Und ist mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Rad.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2017)

Geiles Ratt !


----------



## danie-dani (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Jar_head (3. Dezember 2017)

Meins hat am Wochenende ein SRAM Red 22 Upgrade bekommen.. 6965 g


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (5. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

seit kurzem habe ich jetzt auch ein Renner.
Hab mir eins von meinem Vater aussuchen dürfen, da er Gesundheitsbedingt nicht mehr fährt. 





Sind zwar alle alt, aber für die paar mal wo ich es ausführe (Schönwetterfahrer) wird es denke ich dicke reichen. 
Das Foto ist nach der Abholung entstanden, deshalb der platte Reifen. 

Die Tage bekommt der Flitzer neue Schuhe, wird vom Staub befreit und alles noch mal ordentlich geschmiert und geprüft. 
Und dann wird er ausgeführt. Hoffe es ist okay wenn ich hier so ein alten Hobel zeige.

Viel Grüße


----------



## Nordpol (5. Dezember 2017)

auf jedenfall so lassen, scheint noch alles Original zusein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (5. Dezember 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> auf jedenfall so lassen, scheint noch alles Original zusein...


Ja ist noch alles original. Er hatte es nie viel gefahren. Das ist sein jüngstes und sein einzigstes mit Allu Rahmen. Die anderen sind noch klassische italienische Stahlflitzer.


----------



## Nordpol (5. Dezember 2017)

Foto


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2017)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Ja ist noch alles original. Er hatte es nie viel gefahren. Das ist sein jüngstes und sein einzigstes mit Allu Rahmen. Die anderen sind noch klassische italienische Stahlflitzer.


Sammlung?


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (5. Dezember 2017)

Sammlung trifft es ganz gut. 
Wobei er die Italiener nur wenige male bei schönem Wetter gefahren hat. 
Ansonsten hat er immer nur sein uraltes Peugeot Rennrad gefahren bis es nach 15 Jahren ein Auto in die Zange genommen hatte und der Rahmen gebrochen war.. 
Er hat noch zwei Carrera Podium. Scheint mal nicht sehr geläufig zu sein. 
Im Forum hab ich jetzt mal spontan nichts dazu gefunden. 
Bei Interesse kann ich am Wochenende mal ein paar Fotos von denen machen.


----------



## pug304 (5. Dezember 2017)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Sammlung trifft es ganz gut.
> Wobei er die Italiener nur wenige male bei schönem Wetter gefahren hat.
> Ansonsten hat er immer nur sein uraltes Peugeot Rennrad gefahren bis es nach 15 Jahren ein Auto in die Zange genommen hatte und der Rahmen gebrochen war..
> Er hat noch zwei Carrera Podium. Scheint mal nicht sehr geläufig zu sein.
> ...




wollte schon anmerken dass Peugeot voiture und Bianchi nicht passt. Aber wenn er sowieso eher eine Peugeot (PX ?) gefahren ist, tres bonne!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. Dezember 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hast Du das auf einer Personenwaage gewogen? Erscheint mir ein wenig optimistisch...
> Nicht, dass Du da jetzt jede Menge Geld versenkst und der selbst gesetzten Marke trotzdem nicht viel näher kommst.
> Ich glaube, ich würde es einfach so fahren, wie es ist.



Nein, gewogen mit der Park Tool DS-1. Natürlich ohne Pumpe und Satteltasche. 
Ich bin sehr glücklich mit dem Rad. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber so, dass ich jemand bin, der immer gerne etwas verändert. Dementsprechend werden in Zukunft noch einige Upgrades kommen. 
Wie angesprochen, vielleicht der 2018er Advanced SL ISP-Rahmen.


----------



## hellmono (29. Dezember 2017)

Vorher / nachher.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Dezember 2017)

vorher wars schöner! kettenblatt auch angepasst?


----------



## hellmono (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand es vorher auch schöner. Aber habe keine Lust mehr auf nasse Füße und kratzende Schaltung vorne. 

Kommt aber eh nur bei mistwetter drauf, weil hässlich.


----------



## menikmati (30. Dezember 2017)

Mein Schmuckstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (1. Januar 2018)

Mein Schatz  :


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (2. Januar 2018)

...und nochmal weils am Silvesterabend so schön langweilig war  :


----------



## Oseki (2. Januar 2018)

Hast Du da auf 60er Ventile Verlängerungen draufgeschraubt?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (2. Januar 2018)

Die Verlängerungen sind so ewig lang... hat mich aber bis jetzt selbst bei knapp 90 noch nicht gestört 

Aber die kommen bald weg, wenn ich auf auf tubeless umgebaut habe.


----------



## Oseki (2. Januar 2018)

, stört auch nur den Betrachter, swtf


----------



## Airshot (3. Januar 2018)

Tubeless mit Conti geht das ?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (4. Januar 2018)

Nee ich würde einen One tubelessready von Schwalbe draufmachen, sollte ganz gut gehen mit den Reynolds...

Hoffentlich


----------



## Lakejumper (4. Januar 2018)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> One tubelessready von Schwalbe ... sollte ganz gut gehen mit den Reynolds...



Wenn du das hin bekommst, dann lass es mich bitte wissen. Bin an dieser Kombination fast verzweifelt.


----------



## Tom33 (4. Januar 2018)

wegen? Das werde ich nämlich machen, wenn der HR abgefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (4. Januar 2018)

Warum denn?

Weil du es nicht dicht bekommen hast oder wegen dem Aufpumpen?


----------



## Lakejumper (4. Januar 2018)

Das Problem bei mir war (ist), dass der Reifen ums Verrecken nicht komplett in das Felgenhorn fluppt. D.h. es gab immer wieder eine Stelle, an der der Mantel zu tief in der Felge saß und entsprechend auch nicht dicht war. Sowohl am Hinter-, als auch am Vorderrad und auch nicht mit Schlauch und Kompressor.
Am Hinterrad ging es nach unzähligen Versuchen mit zwei CO2 Patronen und der entsprechend schnellen Füllung des Reifens.
Ich vermute einfach mal, dass der Schwalbe einen Tick kleiner ist im Umfang und nicht so gut harmoniert mit den Reynolds. Die Conti springen easy in's Felgenhorn (mit Schlauch natürlich).

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, du schreibst vom One. Bei mir ist es der Pro One, wobei das wohl ähnlich sein wird.


----------



## Tom33 (4. Januar 2018)

man tut sich deutlich leichter, wenn die Reifenwulst mit etwas Seifenlauge benetzt ist. Meine Reifen bringe ich mit einer Patrone in Felgenhorn, dann pumpe ich bis es geploppt hat. Danach folgt die Kontrolle per Augenschein...


----------



## Lakejumper (4. Januar 2018)

Tom33 schrieb:


> man tut sich deutlich leichter, wenn die Reifenwulst mit etwas Seifenlauge benetzt ist....



Auch die Seifenlauge und 9 bar führten nicht zum Erfolg, leider. Wie gesagt, die Conti springen mit der Standpumpe rein.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2018)

Schwalbe-Reifen...die sind doch schon am MTB Mist.


----------



## Lakejumper (4. Januar 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schwalbe-Reifen...die sind doch schon am MTB Mist.



Gibt aber keine bzw. kaum Alternativen für Tubeless am RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (4. Januar 2018)

Ich kenne jetzt z.B. die Kombination aus Hans Dampf und Stans NoTubes Felgenprofil beim Enduro und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man die mit ner kleinen Standpumpe oder einem "Baumarktkompressor" erst bei ca. 5-6 bar ploppen hört, falls man überhaupt erst in den Genuss kommt dass die Reifen ins Horn springen.

Wie @Tom33 schon gesagt hat geht es mit Seifenlauge deutlich leichter. Noch viel leichter geht es mit einem großen 15 bar Kompressor mit viel Volumen, da dieser ultra schnell ultra viel Luft bereitstellen kann... ich habe das Glück und kann meine Reifen in der Werkstatt eines Freundes mit dieser Methode aufpumpen und hatte so nie wieder Probleme. Die oben genannte Kombi springt so schon bei 3 bar in sekundenschnelle. Gut die Möglichkeit hat halt kaum jemand.

Zur Not tut es auch Bremsenreiniger :


----------



## Lakejumper (4. Januar 2018)

Glaube nicht, dass man hier einen HansDampf mit einem 23mm Rennradreifen vergleichen kann. Da ist deutlich weniger Gummi was nachgeben könnte. 
Die MagicMarry gingen bei mir auch locker mit der Pumpe.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen und sagt Bescheid wie es ging, bin für gute Tipps dankbar.


----------



## suoixon (5. Januar 2018)

Ich hab meine Schwalbe one auf einer fulcrum quattro carbon, aber bei mir ging ohne topeak booster auch nichts. Da war es dann aber kein Problem mehr


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Januar 2018)

Bin auch schon bei AX und Reynolds mit 25er One verzweifelt. Die bewegten sich quasi gar nicht.


----------



## bugfix (6. Januar 2018)

Krass, wie voll der Rhein im Moment ist, musste mir das heute mal auf dem Rad genauer anschauen


----------



## Airshot (6. Januar 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Krass, wie voll der Rhein im Moment ist, musste mir das heute mal auf dem Rad genauer anschauen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 682965


Vadda Rhein egal  Rad gefällt


----------



## a.nienie (6. Januar 2018)

Wenn es so weiter regnet, dann wird die Ausfahrt ein duo- oder Triathlon...


----------



## bugfix (9. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter regnet, dann wird die Ausfahrt ein duo- oder Triathlon...



Dazu lasse ich einfach mal das Bild hier stehen:


----------



## Jar_head (10. Januar 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Dazu lasse ich einfach mal das Bild hier stehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 684076



Also im Voralpenland sieht es dagegen echt gut aus..


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (10. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön!

Das müsste der Münchner Südosten sein oder ich schätze jetzt einfach mal die Richtung Aying/Glonn? Auf jeden Fall der Wendelstein ist gut zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (12. Januar 2018)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Das müsste der Münchner Südosten sein oder ich schätze jetzt einfach mal die Richtung Aying/Glonn? Auf jeden Fall der Wendelstein ist gut zu erkennen



Sehr richtig


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (12. Januar 2018)

Wo genau wenn man fragen darf? 

Bin da auch öfter unterwegs...


----------



## Oseki (14. Januar 2018)

Rundfahrt am Neckar


----------



## Hoffes (14. Januar 2018)

Welche Brücke ist das


----------



## Oseki (14. Januar 2018)

"Ortseingang" Neckarweihingen.

Hab den Bock aber wieder mitgenommen.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (27. Januar 2018)

Hey,

es hat etwas länger gedauert, aber jetzt kam ich endlich dazu ein paar Fotos von den Italienern zu machen. 
Sie müssten wie gesagt um die 1990 rum gebaut worden sein. 
Wie die Rahmen jetzt genau heißen weiss ich leider nicht. 
Auf dem Rahmen steht mal Columbus auf den Aufklebern drauf. 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Rad mit der Italienischen Flagge älter sein dürfte. 
Das andere hat er später bekommen.
Schaltgruppen dürfte jeweils Dura Ace sein. 

Viel Grüße


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

hier mein neues Scott Foil Disc. War ein sehr windiger Tag, aber Ausfahrt war wunderbar.
Nächste Woche kommt noch ein zweiter Flaschenhalter und der Bluetooth Adapter für die DI2. Dann isses perfekt


----------



## Airshot (28. Januar 2018)

Gratulation sieht Super aus & tolle Ausstattung.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (28. Januar 2018)

Absolut geil das Teil 

Habe grad mal gegoogelt und bin auf den Preis gestoßen, der wiederum ist nicht so geil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas84 (29. Januar 2018)

Schönes Foil, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Aber was genau macht der Bluetooth-Adapter für die Di2?
Ist dieser dann nur für die 2018er Di2 oder auch für die 17er?


----------



## hellmono (29. Januar 2018)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> Schönes Foil, gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Aber was genau macht der Bluetooth-Adapter für die Di2?
> Ist dieser dann nur für die 2018er Di2 oder auch für die 17er?



Akku-Ladestand auf Garmin & Co. zeigen.


----------



## Andreas84 (29. Januar 2018)

Hmmm..... nicht so interessant. 
Hatte gehofft darüber die Schaltung einstellen zu können bzw. syncro-Shift zu bekommen.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (29. Januar 2018)

Da war Hellmono schneller. Wenn der Bluetooth adapter mit drin ist, kannst du die DI2 über das Handy/Tablet einstellen, sonst geht das nur über den PC


----------



## Andreas84 (29. Januar 2018)

Dann muss ich mich mal schlau machen wie das geht. 
Wahrscheinlich geht das einstellen über den PC auch via Ant+ oder?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (29. Januar 2018)

Wenn du über ANT+ etwas einstellen musst, brauchst du eben den Adapter, sonst geht es nur über das Shimano Interface und einen PC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (29. Januar 2018)

puh, dann bin ich aber als Digitalnomade froh das ich als Feinmotoriker eine Seilzugschaltung fein einstellen kann.


----------



## norman68 (29. Januar 2018)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> ...sonst geht es nur über das Shimano Interface und einen PC.




Wenn kein BT verbaut ist kann man das Ladegerät für den internen Akku an den PC hängen und das dann mit dem Junction am Rad verbinden. So kann man Einstellarbeiten machen oder Updates aufspielen


----------



## dopero (29. Januar 2018)

Das Funkmodul hat ANT+ und Bluetooth.
Mit dem Interface kann man sich ohne weiteres Zubehör direkt in den Bus hängen.


----------



## norman68 (29. Januar 2018)

und wo bekommt das Interface seine Daten? Das bekommt es doch auch vom PC


----------



## zett78 (29. Januar 2018)

Shimano E Tube, gibt es für fast alle Endgeräte, auch fürs  Handy.


----------



## norman68 (29. Januar 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Shimano E Tube, gibt es für fast alle Endgeräte, auch fürs  Handy.



Doch um mit dem Handy da was machen zu können bist dann wieder bei der Geschichte was im Posting Nr. 5862. Denn ohne dem Teil geht nix mit Handy.


----------



## Twenty9er (30. Januar 2018)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> hier mein neues Scott Foil Disc. War ein sehr windiger Tag, aber Ausfahrt war wunderbar.
> Nächste Woche kommt noch ein zweiter Flaschenhalter und der Bluetooth Adapter für die DI2. Dann isses perfekt


 Beim Topmodell eine Baureihe würde ich nichts anderes erwarten. Der Preis, den Scott aufruft ist aber schon frech... ( oder richtig kalkuliert aus deren Sicht )


----------



## Oseki (1. Februar 2018)

Den Preis sollte man auch immer in Relation zum Kontostand des Besitzers sehen, nicht zum eigenen.


----------



## mip-mip (3. Februar 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mipmip/4568154397/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mipmip/4568153659/in/photostream/

 Oh sorry, wie war das noch mal mit den Bildern einstellen?


----------



## hellmono (3. Februar 2018)

mip-mip schrieb:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mipmip/4568154397/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mipmip/4568153659/in/photostream/
> 
> Oh sorry, wie war das noch mal mit den Bildern einstellen?



Klickst du unter dem Foto auf den nach rechts zeigenden Pfeil. Dann auf BBCode, Größe auswählen, Code kopieren. Hier einfügen:




P1010761 by miphahn, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip-mip (3. Februar 2018)

Danke hellmono!




P1010759 by miphahn, auf Flickr


----------



## hellmono (4. Februar 2018)

Hier mal mein Rad mit neuem Cockpit nach einem Fitting. Dank heutigem Schneefall und mangelnder Motivation bleibt es mal im Keller.


----------



## Deleted425196 (4. Februar 2018)

ich zähl das mal als mein Renn-Rennrad


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2018)

Geil !


----------



## maze665 (5. Februar 2018)

Mein Colnago Master Olympic ... komplette Dura Ace Gruppe ... wird heuer mal generalüberholt.
Spiele ja schon lang mit dem Gedanken da einfach mal eine Dura Ace 9000 Gruppe zu montieren! Wäre sicher ein netter Kontrast! [emoji848]

ist halt nur die frage ob sowas technisch umzusetzen ist ... denke da zb ans tretlager?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Mein Colnago Master Olympic ... komplette Dura Ace Gruppe ... wird heuer mal generalüberholt.
> Spiele ja schon lang mit dem Gedanken da einfach mal eine Dura Ace 9000 Gruppe zu montieren! Wäre sicher ein netter Kontrast! [emoji848]
> 
> ist halt nur die frage ob sowas technisch umzusetzen ist ... denke da zb ans tretlager?


So lange das ein BSA- oder italienisches Gewinde ist, sollte es kein Problem geben. Beim Rest ebenso wenig.
Alte Räder mit neuen Gruppen finde ich gut


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2018)

Ich auch, einfach machen.


----------



## MTK85 (5. Februar 2018)

Oh ja. Alte rahmen mit moderner Technik können sehr gut aussehen.
Nur Wenn eine aktuelle Campa oder Shimano Gruppe drann soll wurde ich persönlich wegen den hässlichen Kurbeln die beide Herstellern mittlerweile haben auf eine von einem anderen Hersteller verbauen. Die Modernen Vierarm Kurbeln sehen an älteren Rahmen nur selten gut aus.


----------



## maze665 (5. Februar 2018)

Ich dachte eigentlich an eine shimano Dura ace 9000 er Kurbel .:. Zur Zeit ist ein 8fach ritzel montiert hinten ... größer passt nicht rauf ... das heißt der Lrs müsste auch getauscht werden denk ich oder kann man ein 9000er Schaltwerk auf 8fach drosseln? Stis werden auch nur 9000er oder ähnliches kompatibel sein oder? Neue Bremsen passen in die alten Aufnahmen? Sorry Jungs fragen über fragen! ‍♂️[emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominusnoctae (5. Februar 2018)

Dann will ich sich mal


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (5. Februar 2018)

dominusnoctae schrieb:


> Dann will ich sich mal


Falsche Seite abgelichtet


----------



## dominusnoctae (5. Februar 2018)

Wo du recht hast... Die Tage vielleicht nochmal in vernünftig


----------



## norman68 (5. Februar 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich an eine shimano Dura ace 9000 er Kurbel .:. Zur Zeit ist ein 8fach ritzel montiert hinten ... größer passt nicht rauf ... das heißt der Lrs müsste auch getauscht werden denk ich oder kann man ein 9000er Schaltwerk auf 8fach drosseln? Stis werden auch nur 9000er oder ähnliches kompatibel sein oder? Neue Bremsen passen in die alten Aufnahmen? Sorry Jungs fragen über fragen! ‍♂️[emoji6]




Auf 8fach drosseln ist dank der geänderten Ritzelabstände nicht zufriedenstellend machbar. Ein paar Schaltschritte mögen vielleicht funktionieren aber alle auf keinen Fall. Wenn du auf 11fach gehen willst mußt auch die STIs auf 11fach tauschen. Bei den Bremsen muß halt aufpassen das du nicht welche mit DM ( Direct Mount) Aufnahme nimmst. Die alt herkömmlichen mit dem Bolzen in der Mitte gibt es aber auch noch und sollten bei deinem Rahmen auch passen.


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2018)

mal was seltenes aus Titan


----------



## norman68 (10. Februar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 694797




Ist das Teil im Tretlagerbereich gerissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (10. Februar 2018)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ist das Teil im Tretlagerbereich gerissen?



ne war eine "fussel" vom stofflappen......


----------



## prince67 (11. Februar 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist ein 8fach ritzel montiert hinten ... größer passt nicht rauf ...



Auf einen 8fach Freilauf von Shimano passt auch 9- und 10-fach


----------



## roundround (14. Februar 2018)

Randonneur. 
Noch nicht fertig aber es wächst langsam zusammen.


----------



## Simpel. (16. Februar 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Mein Colnago Master Olympic ... komplette Dura Ace Gruppe ... wird heuer mal generalüberholt.
> Spiele ja schon lang mit dem Gedanken da einfach mal eine Dura Ace 9000 Gruppe zu montieren! Wäre sicher ein netter Kontrast! [emoji848]
> ist halt nur die frage ob sowas technisch umzusetzen ist ... denke da zb ans tretlager?



Hatte gestern die gleiche Idee, als ich mein Master Olympic gereinigt habe. Wollte es eigentlich verkaufen, aber eine moderne Gruppe zu montieren hat auch wirklich was. Gibts bereits einen Thread mit Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte zu diesem Vorhaben?


----------



## Ieo (17. Februar 2018)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Gibts bereits einen Thread mit Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte zu diesem Vorhaben?


Bei den Briten gibts nen längeren Thread dazu: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/212733/ reichlich bebildert zur Inspiration.


----------



## goofyfooter (19. Februar 2018)




----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Februar 2018)

goofyfooter schrieb:


>



Uih, die sind aber Beide sehr schick


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Februar 2018)

Das Merlin an mich


----------



## Till_Mann (27. Februar 2018)

alt (mit geliehenem LRS):




neu 2017:




TCR Adavanced 2 mit nem 30er Giant Carbon LRS

Die Pedale sind jetzt auch schwarz, der Turm steht allerdings noch. Könnte für mich auch runter bei dem ewig langem Steuerrohr. Im Nachhinein hätte mir vielleicht sogar M/L besser gepasst als L.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2018)

Beide sehr ansehnlich. Dreifachkurbel und Hochprofil ist natürlich eine witzige Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (28. Februar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dreifachkurbel und Hochprofil ist natürlich eine witzige Kombi.


Warum? Weiß es wirklich nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2018)

War nicht böse gemeint, fahre ja selber ne Kompaktkurbel.
Hochprofil steht für mich einfach eher für Vollgas in der Ebene, windschnittig die letzten paar Prozent rausgeholt, sch... auf's Mehrgewicht. Wettkampfsport, stählerne Waden wie ein Bahnsprinter. In den Bergen, wo (auch von mir Lauch) leichte Übersetzungen gebraucht werden, fährt die ja kaum einer, weil einen da eher die Windanfälligkeit stört und man mit möglichst wenig Gewicht rumfahren will. 3-fach-Kurbel steht für mich für Pragmatismus.


----------



## seblubb (28. Februar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint, fahre ja selber ne Kompaktkurbel.
> Hochprofil steht für mich einfach eher für Vollgas in der Ebene, windschnittig die letzten paar Prozent rausgeholt, sch... auf's Mehrgewicht. Wettkampfsport, stählerne Waden wie ein Bahnsprinter. In den Bergen, wo (auch von mir Lauch) leichte Übersetzungen gebraucht werden, fährt die ja kaum einer, weil einen da eher die Windanfälligkeit stört und man mit möglichst wenig Gewicht rumfahren will. 3-fach-Kurbel steht für mich für Pragmatismus.


Aaaahhhh. Thx


----------



## Till_Mann (28. Februar 2018)

Ist auf jeden Fall eine seltsame Kombi. 400 € gebrauchtes RR mit MTB Pedalen und dann 2000 € tubular IAM Cycling Team LRS drauf.

Story dazu ist einfach, dass ich Mountainbiker bin und das Rennrad gekauft habe um das mal auszuprobieren. Dann hab ich für ein paar Monate bei der DT in Biel ein Praktikum gemacht und bin mit dem Firmenteam das örtliche Jedermann Rennen gefahren. Und damit ich da nicht mit dem allerletzten Material für DT Swiss rumgurke, hat man mir den LRS aus dem Archiv geholt. Bin den dann ne Zeit lang gefahren und hab ihn dann wieder abgegeben. Heute läuft das Trek wieder auf ganz normalen Alu Rädern und dient mit Schutzblechen als Stadtrad.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (1. März 2018)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> neu 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Im Nachhinein hätte mir vielleicht sogar M/L besser gepasst als L.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich das Foto gesehen habe.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2018)

Meint Ihr wirklich? Der Stützenauszug ist doch ganz ordentlich, und ohne Spacer auszukommen, ist der Optik ja eher zuträglich. Wenn's Till Mann nicht zu lang ist oder der Lenker immer noch zu hoch, dann passt es in meinen Augen ziemlich gut.


----------



## irgendwer84 (1. März 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Beide sehr ansehnlich. Dreifachkurbel und Hochprofil ist natürlich eine witzige Kombi.



find ich auch, aber manchmal ergibt es sich halt so


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2018)

Da passen ja sogar die oft störenden Dura Ace - Schriftzüge mal perfekt zum restlichen Design!


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2018)

Dafür sieht der Lenker gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Ist aber, glaube ich, der gleiche Syntace den ich letztlich auch mal hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (1. März 2018)

@kleinerblaumann  und @Geisterfahrer 
Das TCR ist extrem gesloped mit einem 53er Sattelrohr bei einem 58er Oberrohr in L. Daher sieht der Sattelauszug auch "normal" aus trotz meinen kurzen Beinen. War auch ein Argument für das TCR.
Aktuell passt das mit der Lenkerhöhe gerade noch so, aber ich will auch noch bisschen an meiner Flexibilität arbeiten, aktuell komme ich nur den Fingerspitzen vornüber gerade so auf den Boden. Dann kann ich maximal noch mit dem Stuersatzdeckel spielen. Die Länge ist mit 58 optimal. Das M/L mit 57 und dann einem 120er Vorbau statt 110 würde aber wohl auch noch gut gehen.

Generell wird mein Proportionsgeschmack aber auch ziemlich durch Pro-Bikes beinflusst, die ich selbst so nicht fahren könnte. Als ich es beim Händler gekauft hab, wollte er mir unbedingt XL andrehen, so unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten zur richtigen Rahmengröße.

Wiegt so wie es da steht 8 kg, falls das jemand interrssiert. Mit den Originalteilen waren es fast 8,5 kg.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2018)

Einige TCR-Modelle gefallen mir, v. a. wegen der Farben, auch ziemlich gut und daher standen sie beim RR-Kauf auch zur Wahl, aber diese ovale Sattelstütze (die deins nicht zu haben scheint)...  Aber irgendwas Proprietäres hatte irgendwie jedes Rad, das mich interessiert hat (und sei es nur die Sattelklemme).


----------



## svennox (1. März 2018)

goofyfooter schrieb:


>


.. das merlin is klasse


----------



## Till_Mann (1. März 2018)

Doch, doch, es hat auch eine tropfenförmige Stütze. Die Klemmung ist wirklich bisschen fummelig, aber das macht man ja nicht ständig, da man eh keine andere Stütze einbauen kann.


----------



## BontragerTom (1. März 2018)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Als ich es beim Händler gekauft hab, wollte er mir unbedingt XL andrehen, so unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten zur richtigen Rahmengröße.



Ja da gehen die Meinunge gerne auseinander.
Für mich als "Langbeiner"  sind die TCRs in der eigentlich passenden Größe immer zu lang, so das ich * immer* eine Nummer kleiner wähle. M/L hatte ich mal, da war mir das Oberrohr  zu lang, da bin ich mit M sehr viel besser unterwegs. Fahre auch gerne mit ordentlich Überhöhung, von daher passt das für mich.






Grüße


----------



## doctor worm (1. März 2018)

Jetzt mit neuen richtig dicken (28mm) Schlappen.



Ohne Titel by sputelkopf, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. März 2018)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Ja da gehen die Meinunge gerne auseinander.
> Für mich als "Langbeiner"  sind die TCRs in der eigentlich passenden Größe immer zu lang, so das ich * immer* eine Nummer kleiner wähle. M/L hatte ich mal, da war mir das Oberrohr  zu lang, da bin ich mit M sehr viel besser unterwegs. Fahre auch gerne mit ordentlich Überhöhung, von daher passt das für mich.
> 
> 
> ...


Das Rad schreit nach ein paar Laufrädern!


----------



## BontragerTom (2. März 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> Das Rad schreit nach ein paar Laufrädern!


wieso?sind doch welche drin.?!?




der trend heutzutage geht ja eindeutig zum zweit-, dritt-, oder Viertlaufradsatz.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. März 2018)

Da geht noch mehr ;-)


----------



## Ridge.Racer (2. März 2018)

Mein Canyon AL Disk


----------



## bugfix (3. März 2018)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> wieso?sind doch welche drin.?!?
> 
> der trend heutzutage geht ja eindeutig zum zweit-, dritt-, oder Viertlaufradsatz.
> 
> Grüße



Wie viel sind das denn, 50, 60mm? Sieht ziemlich scharf aus! Ist man mit dem Hochprofil bei moderatem Seitenwind noch seines Lebens froh oder wird's dann schwer?


----------



## norman68 (3. März 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Wie viel sind das denn, 50, 60mm? Sieht ziemlich scharf aus! Ist man mit dem Hochprofil bei moderatem Seitenwind noch seines Lebens froh oder wird's dann schwer?




Kommt stark auf den Fahrer an. Ich (75kg netto) für meinen Teil hab mich gegen 50mm Dura Ace entschieden da mir das bei böigen Wind oder wenn ein LKW recht knapp vorbei fuhr zu wacklig war.


----------



## bugfix (3. März 2018)

Ich (selbst auch endlich wieder auf 75kg runter) fahre ja sonst meine auch immerhin 40mm hohen Fulcrums. Kürzlich bin ich bei der Eiseskälte mal draußen gefahren und dann waren hier so ca. 30-40km Wind - hatte vorher nicht drauf geachtet. Da musste ich mich teilweise schon ordentlich konzentrieren, wenn der Wind richtig rein pfiff, aber andererseits wäre das bei dem Wind wohl auch mit anderen Rädern anstrengend geworden. In jedem Fall finde ich tiefe Felgen optisch einfach klasse!


----------



## BontragerTom (3. März 2018)

Hi, Es sind 50mm, aber mit sehr dünnen Messerspeichen. Die beeinflussen das Seitenwindverhalten nicht so sehr. 
Meine Fulcrum Racing 1 (24mm) mit den fetten Alu Speichen sind da gefühlt empfindlicher. 
Grüsse


----------



## Ianus (3. März 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Mein Colnago Master Olympic ... komplette Dura Ace Gruppe ... wird heuer mal generalüberholt.
> Spiele ja schon lang mit dem Gedanken da einfach mal eine Dura Ace 9000 Gruppe zu montieren! Wäre sicher ein netter Kontrast! [emoji848]
> 
> ist halt nur die frage ob sowas technisch umzusetzen ist ... denke da zb ans tretlager?



Den Kontrast würde ich anders setzen. Die 9000er ist von den jüngeren Gruppen mit Sicherheit noch die, die am ehesten passen könnte.  Trotzdem passen die fast schon filigranen 7402er Dura-Ace Teile perfekt zu dem Stil der alten Rahmen und zur Optik der dünnen Stahlrohre. Solltest Du den Weg mit der modernen Gruppe gehen steht und fällt alles mit der Wahl der Kurbel.





Anderer LRS, anderer Vorbau und (furchtbarer) Lenker.....


----------



## Boxxxer64 (5. März 2018)

Hier mal mein neues für alles Rad! Orbea Terra in L wahlweise mit 27,5 Sram Rise 8,4 Kg oder selbst gebauten Carbon Clincher 29iger 7,8 Kg. Morgen kommen noch die letzten Teile wie Hope Rx4 da die Sram Bremse nach paar 100 km am Kolben sifft[emoji17].
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (5. März 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues für alles Rad! Orbea Terra in L wahlweise mit 27,5 Sram Rise 8,4 Kg oder selbst gebauten Carbon Clincher 29iger 7,8 Kg. Morgen kommen noch die letzten Teile wie Hope Rx4 da die Sram Bremse nach paar 100 km am Kolben sifft[emoji17].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mal etwas mehr zur Schaltung und zum 29" lrs sagen?
Das ist doch nen 1x11 SW, wie funktioniert das mit 2 kettenblättern? Ist die Kette zu lang?
Was wiegt der lrs und welche Teile hast du gewählt?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (5. März 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal etwas mehr zur Schaltung und zum 29" lrs sagen?
> Das ist doch nen 1x11 SW, wie funktioniert das mit 2 kettenblättern? Ist die Kette zu lang?
> Was wiegt der lrs und welche Teile hast du gewählt?



Schaltung war ursprünglich eine Rival x1 verbaut. Hab mir die Mechanik fürn Hebel und Umwerfer besorg sowie eine FSA Adventure Modular Kurbel mir 30/46. funktioniert einwandfrei egal ob Groß/Groß oder Klein auf klein. Zum 29iger lrs: Tune King und Kong MK, Sapim D-Light Speichen und eine China Mtb Felge von Hulksports mit 32loch. 19,6mm Felgen breite innen. Gewicht 1280gramm. 

Grüße Martin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (5. März 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Schaltung war ursprünglich eine Rival x1 verbaut. Hab mir die Mechanik fürn Hebel und Umwerfer besorg sowie eine FSA Adventure Modular Kurbel mir 30/46. funktioniert einwandfrei egal ob Groß/Groß oder Klein auf klein. Zum 29iger lrs: Tune King und Kong MK, Sapim D-Light Speichen und eine China Mtb Felge von Hulksports mit 32loch. 19,6mm Felgen breite innen. Gewicht 1280gramm.
> 
> Grüße Martin
> 
> ...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bugfix (7. März 2018)

Endlich mal ein bisschen Frühling!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. März 2018)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Schuhe und dass der Splitt von den Straßen und Radwegen gefegt wird


----------



## Boxxxer64 (9. März 2018)

Bei mir kamen gestern auch die letzten Teile, Kette, Hope Rx4 und und und. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maze665 (11. März 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Den Kontrast würde ich anders setzen. Die 9000er ist von den jüngeren Gruppen mit Sicherheit noch die, die am ehesten passen könnte.  Trotzdem passen die fast schon filigranen 7402er Dura-Ace Teile perfekt zu dem Stil der alten Rahmen und zur Optik der dünnen Stahlrohre. Solltest Du den Weg mit der modernen Gruppe gehen steht und fällt alles mit der Wahl der Kurbel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



herzlichen dank für die inspiration!


----------



## MUD´doc (15. März 2018)

Hammer der Unterschied zwischen dem Standard Orbea und deinem Upgrade.
Sieht toll aus


----------



## Boxxxer64 (15. März 2018)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hammer der Unterschied zwischen dem Standard Orbea und deinem Upgrade.
> Sieht toll aus



Danke für die Blumen [emoji253] erfreue mich auch jeden Tag daran!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (16. März 2018)

Das ist mein Schatz!!!


----------



## Jar_head (22. März 2018)

So Umbau erledigt. Der Rahmen ist ein Focus Cayo. War mal AG2R-schlumpfblau.. So wie auf dem Bild 6,2 kg.. mit Luft nach unten. Der Schaft wird nach ausgiebigen Testfahrten am Gardasee nächste Woche voraussichtlich noch etwas gekürzt.


----------



## zett78 (23. März 2018)

Für 2018 mit Etap und Berk Sattel


----------



## Schrommski (23. März 2018)

Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist das Teil absolut potthässlich.
Ist halt Geschmackssache. Nicht böse sein. 
Technisch sicherlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (23. März 2018)

@zett78 , mir gefällt dein Bike richtig gut. Hätte auch gerne die Etap drauf gehabt, ist aber leider "nur" die DA 9170. Custom ging leider nicht. Mich würde das Gewicht vom Renner interesieren, ich komme bei meinem Foil Disc mit ähnlichem Aufbau auf 7,4 kg raus.


----------



## zett78 (23. März 2018)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> @zett78 , mir gefällt dein Bike richtig gut. Hätte auch gerne die Etap drauf gehabt, ist aber leider "nur" die DA 9170. Custom ging leider nicht. Mich würde das Gewicht vom Renner interesieren, ich komme bei meinem Foil Disc mit ähnlichem Aufbau auf 7,4 kg raus.


7,7kg  56er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burschilan (23. März 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Für 2018 mit Etap und Berk Sattel


Tolles Gerät. Aber der Vorbau ist Potthäslich! Aber den haben ja einige Rennräder bei dem Hersteller.
Aber ansonsten hast du Dir was feines aufgebaut. Sogar das Schaltröllchen, das mir sonst sofort negativ ins Auge  springen würde, passt hier.


----------



## sir-florian (24. März 2018)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> alt (mit geliehenem LRS):




Hammer Bike. Eine der edelsten Farbkombis!


----------



## goofyfooter (24. März 2018)

Schrommski schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist das Teil absolut potthässlich.
> Ist halt Geschmackssache. Nicht böse sein.
> Technisch sicherlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



Sorry, wieso Sorry? 
Fuer mich sieht das so aus: Man haette sich mit dem aktuellen Tarmac vielleicht nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber dafuer ein durchaus ansehnliches Specialized - und auch Fahrrad - gehabt...
Aber Nein, es musste ja unbedingt diese Kreatur, dieser Minotaurus der Halbgoetter werden.
Am Ende ist weniger doch immer mehr...


----------



## xxxT (24. März 2018)

hab auch schonmal bessere fotos gemacht


----------



## Oseki (24. März 2018)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Sorry, wieso Sorry?
> Fuer mich sieht das so aus: Man haette sich mit dem aktuellen Tarmac vielleicht nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber dafuer ein durchaus ansehnliches Specialized - und auch Fahrrad - gehabt...
> Aber Nein, es musste ja unbedingt diese Kreatur, dieser Minotaurus der Halbgoetter werden.
> Am Ende ist weniger doch immer mehr...



Fahren und gefahren werden muß es. Hat dazu durchaus Potential, finde ich.


----------



## sir-florian (25. März 2018)

Mein neues Croix de Fer im Rennrad-Trimm.
Man übersehe bitte die Schaltwerk-Position auf dem zweiten Bild ...


----------



## Airshot (25. März 2018)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Man übersehe bitte die Schaltwerk-Position


 Katastrophe aber auf *ARTE* geht das


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2018)

Heute endlich mal das CAAD12 eingeweiht. Dank DPD leider noch mit MTB-Schuhen und -Pedalen...









Vor dem Start wurde das Rad noch professionell begutachtet:




Läuft gut.


----------



## Idranodurch (25. März 2018)

Dieses WE war viel Renner fahren angesagt, und da hier schon einige Giants gezeigt wurden, hier mal meins: Mj 2016, aktuell mit SPD Pedalen, da ich unter 15 Grad nur mit den Winterschuhen vom MTB fahre...und bald kommen die Sommerreifen drauf! So wie es da steht, mit Pedale und dem ganzen Tachogedöns wiegt es 7130g


----------



## norman68 (27. März 2018)

So neue Kurbel montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. März 2018)

norman68 schrieb:


> So neue Kurbel montiert


schickes bike aber auch ganz schön steil.... Respekt..ich könnte das nicht mehr als 100km fahren..


----------



## norman68 (27. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> schickes bike aber auch ganz schön steil.... Respekt..ich könnte das nicht mehr als 100km fahren..




Mein Cayo welches ich zuvor gefahren bin hatte noch mal 2cm mehr. Von daher ist das schon bald angenehmer  
Muß aber gestehen ich bin kein Unterlenkerfahrer mein Haupthaltepunkt sind die STIs.


----------



## Jar_head (27. März 2018)

Grüße vom Lago! Bin blauäugigerweise ohne Testfahrt zuhause hierher gefahren. Aber zum Glück ist alles soweit in Ordnung bis auf eine knarzende Sattelstütze, aber bin mit Werkzeug etc. angereist. Von daher 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ganz schön steil....



Bei mir sind's 10 cm..

6,2 kg gehen schon gut den Berg hoch


----------



## hellmono (27. März 2018)

norman68 schrieb:


> So neue Kurbel montiert



Sehr schönes Rad!
Bis auf... Die Kurbel. Ich fahre die ja selbst in meiner Triathlonrad. Da mag ich sie schon nicht, obwohl sie weniger deplatziert wirkt, als in dem wirklich schönen Colnago Rahmen.

Aber am Ende muss es dir gefallen. 

Überhöhung dagegen sieht doch recht normal aus?!


----------



## nebeljäger (28. März 2018)

LEUCOZYTE "AJAR"...
Hommage an Esbjörn Svensson(Jazz Pianist) gestorben bei einem Tauchunglück.
Leucozyte war das letzte Album des EST(Esbjörn Svensson Trio)...

Rahmen: HongFu FM088 Disc
Gruppe: Campagnolo SR H11
Customlackierung...


----------



## Fezza (29. März 2018)

@nebeljäger Wiedermal ein Traumrad! unglaublich, die Liebe zum Detail! Das zusammenfügen von China-Plaste mit US- und Italo-Luxus.... einfach traumhaft!


----------



## Tony- (30. März 2018)

Im Winter was zusammengebastelt, heute getestet, läuft.


----------



## malicom (1. April 2018)

Auch im Winter für meinen Sohn gebastelt.


----------



## Oseki (2. April 2018)

Das hab ich irgendwo schon man gesehen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (2. April 2018)

Fezza schrieb:


> @nebeljäger Wiedermal ein Traumrad! unglaublich, die Liebe zum Detail! Das zusammenfügen von China-Plaste mit US- und Italo-Luxus.... einfach traumhaft!



Schliesse ich mich vollumfänglich an.


----------



## Nordpol (3. April 2018)

Ich auch, sehr gut gelungen, mal was anderes....


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. April 2018)

Das CAAD12 darf endlich klettern.
Heute: Tremalzopass





Quasi 0 Verkehr


----------



## opi13 (6. April 2018)

( Pedale werden noch geändert )
6,2.. kg


----------



## MF3 (6. April 2018)

Suuuper Farbe


----------



## salzbrezel (8. April 2018)

Das ist mein leider nicht mehr konkurrenzfähiger Stahlrenner. 

Rahmen: Hersteller unbekannt, Stahl
Gabel: Time Carbon
LRS: neuzeitlicher Ritchey Zero zum Kilometer sammeln, klassischer Satz in Silber mit 105er Naben und Rigida Felgen für die Eisdiele
Schalthebel: Microshift 9fach
Schaltwerk: Microshift (da muss unbedingt wieder was klassischeres dran
Umwerfer: Dura Ace
Kurbel: 105 Octalink
Bremsen: 105
Vorbau: unbekannter Hersteller
Lenker: Deda
Lenkerband: Deda
Sattelstütze: Kalloy 
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (8. April 2018)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Rahmenhersteller ist Albino


----------



## salzbrezel (8. April 2018)

@Airshot 

Klasse, danke für die Info. Kannst du mir sagen, was charakteristisch dafür ist?

Hast du Infos zum Hersteller?


----------



## Bench (9. April 2018)

Mein kleines schwarzes ist dieses Jahr auch wieder unterwegs


----------



## Der Physiker (11. April 2018)

7.4 kg. Also kein echter Leichtbau. Dafür mit meinen fast 100 kg unproblematisch


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2018)

Lenkerband noch mal sauber wickeln


----------



## Bench (12. April 2018)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> 7.4 kg. Also kein echter Leichtbau.




Rate mal, was meins wiegt (das über dir).
Richtig, 9,5kg in der kleinsten Rahmengröße


----------



## DaBot (12. April 2018)

@Der Physiker Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Was hast du für eine Sitzhöhe? Gefällt mir, bin selber Riese


----------



## maze665 (12. April 2018)

Ein Foto von der letzten Ausfahrt am Sonntag! Flotte 100km vor Paris-Roubaix! [emoji6]

Das CAAD12 fährt derzeit noch auf den Winterreifen. Mavic Aksium und Schwalbe G-One! 

Für den leichteren Sommerlaufradsatz bin ich grad auf der Suche nach neuen Reifen. Schwanke noch zwischen Pirellis oder den Veloflex Master, beides in 25mm.


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2018)

Sehr geiles Rad !


----------



## Der Physiker (12. April 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Lenkerband noch mal sauber wickeln


Das war eh durch. Ist neues Drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Ein Foto von der letzten Ausfahrt am Sonntag! Flotte 100km vor Paris-Roubaix!
> 
> Das CAAD12 fährt derzeit noch auf den Winterreifen. Magicians Aksium und Schwalbe G-One!
> 
> Für den leichteren Sommerlaufradsatz bin ich grad auf der Suche nach neuen Reifen. Schwanke noch zwischen Pirellis oder den Veloflex Master, beides in 25mm.



In welcher Breite passt der G-One denn ins CAAD12?


----------



## Der Physiker (12. April 2018)

DaBot schrieb:


> @Der Physiker Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Was hast du für eine Sitzhöhe? Gefällt mir, bin selber Riese


Danke Ist Rahmengröße 63 cm. Sitzhöhe kann ich nachher mal messen


----------



## Bench (12. April 2018)

Da sich hier mehr Leute tummeln, als bei "Technik", und ich da drüben einen Monolog zu führen scheine, bitte mal reinschauen wegen einer Reifenempfehlung. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reifenfrage.869159/


----------



## bugfix (12. April 2018)

maze665 schrieb:


> Für den leichteren Sommerlaufradsatz bin ich grad auf der Suche nach neuen Reifen. Schwanke noch zwischen Pirellis oder den Veloflex Master, beides in 25mm.



Finde die Veloflex vom Fahrgefühl her ja total geil, Pannenschutz war bei mir leider eher solala.


----------



## maze665 (12. April 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad !



Dankesehr!


----------



## maze665 (12. April 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> In welcher Breite passt der G-One denn ins CAAD12?



Das ist der 30mm ... hinten ginge noch mehr ... da is ja genug Platz ... aber vorne, an der bremsleitung könnte es eng werden ... breiter als 30mm hab ich aber auch noch nicht probiert!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. April 2018)

Der Sommer kann kommen
Cannondale Caad 12 Disc Dura Ace
Gabelschaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt.
Lenker Syntace Racelite Carbon und 
Kurbel auf 50/34 getauscht.Sonst alles orginal!


----------



## bugfix (13. April 2018)

Lila gibt's vom CAAD12 Disc nur das Frameset, oder? In der geilen Farbe hätte ich mich von meinem trotz Rückenproblemen nicht mehr getrennt, ist ja der Knaller


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. April 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Lila gibt's vom CAAD12 Disc nur das Frameset, oder? In der geilen Farbe hätte ich mich von meinem trotz Rückenproblemen nicht mehr getrennt, ist ja der Knaller


Nein, ist eine Standardfarbe. Das Rahmenset gibt's m. W. nur in Weiß (und nur für Felgenbremsen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. April 2018)

Wie Lupus bhg schon schrieb als Komplettrad bestellt!
Wollt mir dieses 
Jahr eig keinen neuen Renner holen,aber ich fand einfach zu geil....nach 6 Jahren darf au mal was neues her....
Bin grad leider im Nachtdienst,aber nächste Woche wird’s mal ausgiebig gefahren über die Ost Alb.
Rahmengröße ist übrigens 56 falls  es jemand wissen will.


----------



## Phonelaf (13. April 2018)

Mein CAAD12 Ultegra Disc hat jetzt ca. 500km weg.
Der Gabelschaft wird ebenfalls noch gekürzt und eine Save Sattelstütze kommt noch rein. Habe auf die Hausmarken Carbon-Laufräder upgegradet und die serienmäßigen Schwalbe Reifen gegen Conti Grand Prix 4000 S II getauscht.
Das Rad macht richtig Bock, nur die bei Nässe quietschenden Bremsen nerven tierisch. Das legt sich hoffentlich noch.


----------



## Beppe (15. April 2018)

Hier mein Winterrad im Marathonsetup, der Sattel von @Bison hat sich am vergangenen WE bestens bewährt.


----------



## Oseki (15. April 2018)

Du meintest Marathonrad im Wintersetup, oder  ?


----------



## Beppe (16. April 2018)

Oseki schrieb:


> Du meintest Marathonrad im Wintersetup, oder  ?



Nun ja, für Freitag war Regen angesagt, was sich aber glücklicherweise nicht bewahrheitet hat und so hab ich die Bleche durch halb Deutschland transportiert. Bei Wind fährt sich das Rad dann wie mit HochprofilLR.


----------



## Rines (16. April 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> ... so hab ich die Bleche durch halb Deutschland transportiert. Bei Wind fährt sich das Rad dann wie mit HochprofilLR.


Bei der km Leistung passt der Spruch perfekt 

Und die wirken sich so stark auf Wind aus? Krass... hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber finde es schon krass wie stark ich bei 40mm den Wind schon merke im vergleich zu normalen Felgen. Kann man sich schlecht vorstellen wenn man es selber nie gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (16. April 2018)

Rines schrieb:


> Bei der km Leistung passt der Spruch perfekt
> 
> Und die wirken sich so stark auf Wind aus? Krass... hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber finde es schon krass wie stark ich bei 40mm den Wind schon merke im vergleich zu normalen Felgen. Kann man sich schlecht vorstellen wenn man es selber nie gefahren ist.



Wirken bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten vorn im Wind grundsätzlich wie schleifende Bremsen, wenns von der Seite zieht muss man den Lenker deutlich fester greifen und bei Böen dauernd nachsteuern.


----------



## bugfix (16. April 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wirken bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten vorn im Wind grundsätzlich wie schleifende Bremsen, wenns von der Seite zieht muss man den Lenker deutlich fester greifen und bei Böen dauernd nachsteuern.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du 32mm Conti 4 Seasons drauf? Auf meinen 40mm Felgen mit etwas antiquiertem Aero-Profil, den Reifen und den schmalen Focus Schutzblechen hatte ich bei der ersten ordentlichen Böe von der Seite im Sprint eine gefühlte Nahtoderfahrung und bin dann erstmal etwas vorsichtiger gefahren 






(Schutzbleche sind aber kurz danach wieder runter gewandert, weil's hinten gerne mal den Reifen berührte. Außerdem machte mich das Klappern wahnsinnig.)


----------



## Beppe (16. April 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du 32mm Conti 4 Seasons drauf? Auf meinen 40mm Felgen mit etwas antiquiertem Aero-Profil, den Reifen und den schmalen Focus Schutzblechen hatte ich bei der ersten ordentlichen Böe von der Seite im Sprint eine gefühlte Nahtoderfahrung und bin dann erstmal etwas vorsichtiger gefahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...




28mm, ich verzurr die Blades mit Kebelbindern, da klappert dann nix.
Nur mit der Schuhspitze muss man am VR aufpassen.


----------



## Beppe (16. April 2018)

Ui, etap. Auch haben mag.


----------



## Beppe (16. April 2018)

Noch eins von Süden...


----------



## bugfix (16. April 2018)

Das fehlt mir ja an meinem Hobel manchmal: Lebensbejahende Farbe


----------



## Beppe (17. April 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Das fehlt mir ja an meinem Hobel manchmal: Lebensbejahende Farbe



Hab mir Rad wurde ursprünglich für den Einsatz im Winter gekauft. Optisch  entsprach es nicht meinen Träumen, war aber auch keine Förderung bei der Auswahl des Rades.
Mit den wenigen Änderungen wie Ablabeln der Felgen, Austausch des Lenkerbands u Sattel gefällst mir mittlerweile jedoch richtig gut, sonst hätte ich es hier auch nicht geteilt. Auch an das Blau hab ich mich „gewöhnt“. Ich mag das Rad und fährt sich richtig toll.


----------



## Stolem (18. April 2018)

Bin heute morgen zum Sonnenaufgang ins Alte Land gefahren. Idealer Start in den Tag


----------



## seblubb (18. April 2018)

Stolem schrieb:


> Bin heute morgen zum Sonnenaufgang ins Alte Land gefahren. Idealer Start in den Tag


Stütze ohne Knick und es wäre perfekt


----------



## sebastiano (18. April 2018)

Schönes Rad! Gibt es die nicht mehr? Die Kurtz Homepage geht nicht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (20. April 2018)

Fast fertig.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. April 2018)

vice-president schrieb:


> Fast fertig.


Werden die 26" Räder noch getauscht?


----------



## vice-president (20. April 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> Werden die 26" Räder noch getauscht?


Steig auf einen Stuhl und sag mir das ins Gesicht![emoji6]


----------



## hellmono (20. April 2018)

Mal im Ernst: Wie groß bist du?


----------



## seblubb (20. April 2018)

Das Steuerrohr ist länger als mein Oberschenkel


----------



## vice-president (20. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist länger als mein Oberschenkel


Frodo, bist du's?


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2018)




----------



## seblubb (21. April 2018)

vice-president schrieb:


> Frodo, bist du's?


Halte mich mit fast 1,80 für halbwegs durchschnittlich. Aber aus 3,20 m sieht man das vermutlich anders


----------



## Boxxxer64 (21. April 2018)

Zurück zu 1 Fach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (21. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist länger als mein Oberschenkel.







seblubb schrieb:


> Halte mich mit fast 1,80 für halbwegs durchschnittlich...



[emoji23]


----------



## seblubb (21. April 2018)

vice-president schrieb:


> [emoji23]


----------



## Stolem (22. April 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Gibt es die nicht mehr? Die Kurtz Homepage geht nicht...!


Das kann gut sein. Soviel ich weiß hatte David erstmal pausiert und mit seinem "normalen" Brot&Lohn Job als Ingenieur weiter gemacht. 
Ich selber bin jeden Tag auf dem Hobel froh über den Rahmen. Taugt mir nach 6 Jahren immer noch sehr.


----------



## hellmono (22. April 2018)

Hinterrad im Eimer, also mal die Räder aus der Triathlonkiste reingesteckt. Gefällt mir erschreckend gut. Und fährt sich auch klasse.


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2018)

Richtig gut !


----------



## Oseki (23. April 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Zurück zu 1 Fach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (23. April 2018)

War letzte Woche in Südtirol und habe nach 2 Jahren die ersten Bilder von meinem Renner gemacht ;-)


----------



## zett78 (23. April 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Zurück zu 1 Fach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße?
Danke


----------



## Boxxxer64 (23. April 2018)

196 Größe L


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffes (23. April 2018)

Fährst eine 42-11 kassette oder ?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (24. April 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Fährst eine 42-11 kassette oder ?



Ja. Original war Vorne 40iger Blatt auf 42 hinten, damit bin ich aber kaum einen Berg hoch gekommen. Jetzt Wechsel ich vorne zwischen 34 und 36. auf der Straße geht es bis 30 km/h sehr gut aber wichtiger im Wald und auf Schotter muss ich nicht an jeder Steigung schieben! Muss halt auch 160kg den Berg hoch bringen [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (24. April 2018)

Bzw 10/42


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## --dig-- (26. April 2018)

stahlrahmen, viele lackschichten und sonst viel enve, chris king, etwas selle italia, reset racing und schwalbe...

der rahmen wurde von robert piontek in potsdam gelötet aus columbus spirit hss rohr. lackiert bei velociao in berlin. grundiert, cremeweiss lackiert, dann die eine hälfte hellblau lackiert, grün lasiert mit flakes. danach die andere hälfte pink lackiert und gelb lasiert mit flakes. etwas klarlack oben drauf, etwas polieren, fertig.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741919.131310110361609&type=1&l=818eddf1f6


----------



## bugfix (26. April 2018)

--dig-- schrieb:


> stahlrahmen, viele lackschichten und sonst viel enve, chris king, etwas selle italia, reset racing und schwalbe...
> 
> der rahmen wurde von robert piontek in potsdam gelötet aus columbus spirit hss rohr. lackiert bei velociao in berlin. grundiert, cremeweiss lackiert, dann die eine hälfte hellblau lackiert, grün lasiert mit flakes. danach die andere hälfte pink lackiert und gelb lasiert mit flakes. etwas klarlack oben drauf, etwas polieren, fertig.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741919.131310110361609&type=1&l=818eddf1f6



Leider geil! Schade, dass es keine echten Alternativen zu den Enve Laufrädern gibt, die sind leider auch sehr geil (und sehr teuer).


----------



## seblubb (26. April 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Leider geil! Schade, dass es keine echten Alternativen zu den Enve Laufrädern gibt, die sind leider auch sehr geil (und sehr teuer).


Was macht sie denn so einzigartig/unersetzbar/besonders?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Was macht sie denn so einzigartig/unersetzbar/besonders?


Steht ENVE drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (26. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Was macht sie denn so einzigartig/unersetzbar/besonders?


Unersetzbar ist nix! Besonders ist, wie breit die Felgen sind: 25mm (intern!). Dazu gibt's zumindest mir bekannt kein vergleichbares Angebot, ist ja meist eher breit und flach oder schmal und aero. Andere Hersteller werden zwar auch breiter, sind aber m.W. eher noch zwischen 18 und 21mm. Braucht man's? Nö. Aber die üblichen 25/28mm Reifen lassen sich damit halt ganz anders fahren...


----------



## --dig-- (26. April 2018)

... und fahren sich traumhaft. aerowheels, die auch im gelände gehen mit 1500g. der 28er reifen ist effektiv 31,5 breit auf der felge.


----------



## seblubb (26. April 2018)

Sorry aber das sind für mich bis auf @lupus_bhg  keine Argumente 
Breit und leicht gibt es mittlerweile zu Hauf und wenn ich an die Geräusche denke, die Steine/Schotter beim Kontakt mit meiner Felge erzeugen.... Carbon kann zwar viel ab, aber ob man die Used-Look Optik bei nem 2-3K LRS braucht (Ich denke da in Richtung "mehr Kontaktfläche = mehr Kratzer")
Aber vermutlich geht es da viel um Emotionen


----------



## bugfix (26. April 2018)

Bei Fahrrädern geht es doch irgendwie immer um Emotionen  Aber davon ab wird ein Reifen auf einer breiteren Felge halt breiter, die Flanken stehen steiler und er lässt sich mit weniger Druck fahren.


----------



## --dig-- (26. April 2018)

breit und leicht und aero und stabil gibt es schon weniger. ich bin sehr zufrieden. ich werde sie bestimmt nicht mit absicht zerdeppern, aber es sind auch nur fahrradteile. kann man neu kaufen.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (26. April 2018)

Mir fällt spontan Nix vergleichbares zu Enve ein!  Stabil, leicht und edel!  





Teuer [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2018)

Lebenslange Garantie ist vielleicht auch ein Argument.


----------



## suoixon (27. April 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lebenslange Garantie ist vielleicht auch ein Argument.



Nicht ganz, nach 5 Jahren sind 50% fällig


----------



## swift daddy (29. April 2018)

Gestern unfreiwillig etwas "Gewichtsoptimierung" betrieben, ma schauen was ausser dem Lenker noch futsch is  volle Latte in ein Auto eingeschlagen, dass völlig unvermittelt vor mir ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (29. April 2018)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Gestern unfreiwillig etwas "Gewichtsoptimierung" betrieben, ma schauen was ausser dem Lenker noch futsch is  volle Latte in ein Auto eingeschlagen, dass völlig unvermittelt vor mir ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hat


Das hat Bikeradar letztens schon mal gezeigt: 






Hoffe dir gehts gut!


----------



## Matze1503 (29. April 2018)

Mein hobel für 2018...Storck Aernario Platinium


----------



## xxxT (29. April 2018)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Gestern unfreiwillig etwas "Gewichtsoptimierung" betrieben, ma schauen was ausser dem Lenker noch futsch is  volle Latte in ein Auto eingeschlagen, dass völlig unvermittelt vor mir ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hat


alle knochen heile?


----------



## swift daddy (29. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das hat Bikeradar letztens schon mal gezeigt:
> 
> Hoffe dir gehts gut!





xxxT schrieb:


> alle knochen heile?



Ja ja, bis auf ein paar Hämatome und Abschürfungen alles gut - ging glimpflich aus das Ganze


----------



## Rines (29. April 2018)




----------



## xmaxle (30. April 2018)

Jemand Vorschläge für ein leichtes Lenkerband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (30. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 724265
> Jemand Vorschläge für ein leichtes Lenkerband?



Fahrt ihr jetzt alle ne Rahmen Nummer größer das ihr so eine hässliche Sattel Position Fähren könnt?

Als ob s auf 2g am Lenker Band ankommt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (30. April 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jetzt alle ne Rahmen Nummer größer das ihr so eine hässliche Sattel Position Fähren könnt?



Wenns dir nicht gefällt, schade drum. Aber ich habe es nicht für dich aus dem Müll gezogen. Ansonsten hätte ich es natürlich bescheuert grün lackiert und vor einer Graffitiwand abgelichtet.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. April 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jetzt alle ne Rahmen Nummer größer das ihr so eine hässliche Sattel Position Fähren könnt?
> 
> Als ob s auf 2g am Lenker Band ankommt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxxxer64 (30. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Wenns dir nicht gefällt, schade drum. Aber ich habe es nicht für dich aus dem Müll gezogen. Ansonsten hätte ich es natürlich bescheuert grün lackiert und vor einer Graffitiwand abgelichtet.



Na danke! War im Preis inbegriffen! Verstehe nur das Profi nach gemache nicht! Wovor Seatback um dann alles nach vorne zu schieben? 
Aber auf eine geistig sinnvolle Unterhaltung warum man sowas fährt braucht man ja nicht hoffen! 
Aber hau rein! In welchem Profi Team fährst denn! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diodato (30. April 2018)

Lizard Skin dünn. Ich würde eh nur den Unterlenker wickeln und das macht den Kohl nun wirklich nicht fett. Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 724265
> Jemand Vorschläge für ein leichtes Lenkerband?


Pink.....
Rattenscharft die Kiste
Wen juckt‘s wo du deinen Sattel hinschiebst!


----------



## xmaxle (30. April 2018)

@Boxxxer64 Ich zeige ein Rad, stelle dazu eine Frage. Beides passt dir nicht, was du durch die Blume zu verstehen gibst. Damit kann ich leben.
Bloß abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass es dir offensichtlich nur ums pöbeln geht, kennst du weder mich noch hast du bei dem Rad genauer hingesehen. Und erkennst Seatbackstützen, wo nunmal keine sind. Wo wir beim Thema geistig sinnvolle Unterhaltung sind, wir können gerne diskutieren, aber sperr dazu mal die Augen auf!

Und leider gibt es Leute, deren Rennräder, Fullys und Hardtails so aussehen müssen, weil sie leider mit einem kurzen Oberkörper gesegnet sind. Soll ich mein WaldundWiesen Fully hier reinladen damit du es raffst?

@diodato Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich versuchen.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (30. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @Boxxxer64 Ich zeige ein Rad, stelle dazu eine Frage. Beides passt dir nicht, was du durch die Blume zu verstehen gibst. Damit kann ich leben.
> Bloß abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass es dir offensichtlich nur ums pöbeln geht, kennst du weder mich noch hast du bei dem Rad genauer hingesehen. Und erkennst Seatbackstützen, wo nunmal keine sind. Wo wir beim Thema geistig sinnvolle Unterhaltung sind, wir können gerne diskutieren, aber sperr dazu mal die Augen auf!
> 
> Und leider gibt es Leute, deren Rennräder, Fullys und Hardtails so aussehen müssen, weil sie leider mit einem kurzen Oberkörper gesegnet sind. Soll ich mein WaldundWiesen Fully hier reinladen damit du es raffst?
> ...



Das mit dem Seatback tut mir leid ! Da war ich wohl von den vielen anderen Rädern hier geblendet! 
Und nein bin nicht auf pöppeln aus, finde es einfach nur schrecklich wie die Sattel Position mittlerweile aussieht. 
Bin ich wohl zu alt zu ums zu verstehen!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (30. April 2018)

Schwamm drüber. Lizard Skins sind bestellt.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (30. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Schwamm drüber. Lizard Skins sind bestellt.



Nutze ich auch, aber nicht wegen dem Gewicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (30. April 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Nutze ich auch, aber nicht wegen dem Gewicht
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Aber die Haltbarkeit hat böse nach gelassen die letzten 2 Jahre!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stolle12 (30. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 724265
> Jemand Vorschläge für ein leichtes Lenkerband?



Ist das ein komplett entlackter Speci Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2018)

Tarmac würde ich sagen


----------



## xmaxle (1. Mai 2018)

korrekt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Mai 2018)

Deda Kork ist doch auch recht leicht, bequem und bezahlbar. Das gelochte ist zwar nominell noch etwas leichter, lässt sich aber nicht so straff ziehen, man braucht also mehr davon, und reißt schnell ein.
Sub 5?


----------



## Oseki (1. Mai 2018)

Supacaz ist endbequem.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2018)

Neuer LRS und andere Bremsscheiben (hinten konnte dann der Adapter auf 160 mm weg):


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Neuer LRS und andere Bremsscheiben (hinten konnte dann der Adapter auf 160 mm weg):


Vergessen die Aufkleber zu entfernen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2018)

Sind keine Aufkleber und vergessen hab' ich nix (aber ja, das Dekor ist schon ziemlich dominant).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (1. Mai 2018)

Schade, dass man die dann scheinbar nicht so einfach ent-labeln kann, wie die billigen DB23. Dennoch hübsch das Rad, nach wie vor.

Welche RH ist das eigentlich? Sieht ziemlich kompakt aus?


----------



## stonele (2. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sind keine Aufkleber und vergessen hab' ich nix (aber ja, das Dekor ist schon ziemlich dominant).


Ich finde es schön so


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2018)

hellmono schrieb:


> Schade, dass man die dann scheinbar nicht so einfach ent-labeln kann, wie die billigen DB23. Dennoch hübsch das Rad, nach wie vor.
> 
> Welche RH ist das eigentlich? Sieht ziemlich kompakt aus?


Das Dekor müsste man mit Aceton oder dergleichen entfernen können. Ist zumindest nicht gelasert. Ist ein 50er Rahmen.


----------



## Twenty9er (3. Mai 2018)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Seatback tut mir leid ! Da war ich wohl von den vielen anderen Rädern hier geblendet!
> Und nein bin nicht auf pöppeln aus, finde es einfach nur schrecklich wie die Sattel Position mittlerweile aussieht.
> Bin ich wohl zu alt zu ums zu verstehen!
> 
> ...


Völlig egal wie die Sattelposition aussieht, es kommt nur darauf an, dass diese dem Fahrer passt.
Ich fahre auch einen ganz vorne montierten Sattel mit Setback-Stütze an meinen Canyon.
Warum?
Ich habe lange Beine, aber relativ kurze Oberschenkel und die Canyon-Stütze ist genial aber leider nur als Setback erhältlich.
Selbst Profis fahren manchmal so:
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/videos/pro-bikes/alejandro-valverdes-custom-canyon-ultimate-cf-slx


----------



## Twenty9er (3. Mai 2018)

Wahlheimat Bodensee...


----------



## paddl (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (3. Mai 2018)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Völlig egal wie die Sattelposition aussieht, es kommt nur darauf an, dass diese dem Fahrer passt.
> Ich fahre auch einen ganz vorne montierten Sattel mit Setback-Stütze an meinen Canyon.
> Warum?
> Ich habe lange Beine, aber relativ kurze Oberschenkel und die Canyon-Stütze ist genial aber leider nur als Setback erhältlich.
> ...



Mit der richtigen Rahmen Größe nicht nötig . Bei den Profis die eher kleine Rahmen mit Mega Vorbau fahren ja mehr oder weniger verständlich aber nicht für den ottonormal Verbraucher. Wenn’s vom Kopf her schneller macht [emoji108] 
Nächstes Jahr steht der Sattel bestimmt steil nach oben [emoji23] damit man nicht gegen das Vorderrad tritt oder so 

Bisschen Spaß muss sein, jeder so wie er mag . Mir gefällt es nicht Indexes ist wohl auch nicht nötig wenn der Rest passt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ichselbt (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## maze665 (7. Mai 2018)

Letztens am Großglockner mit Sommerbereifung!


----------



## Stolle12 (7. Mai 2018)

wieder frisch zusammen geklöppelt


----------



## MF3 (7. Mai 2018)

Klasse Räder... das Speci ist ne Wucht


----------



## Batman (8. Mai 2018)

Meins


----------



## DirtWizard (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mir mal eine Straßenvariante als Alternative für mein Cannondale Slate gebaut. 



 



 

Kurze Entstehungsgeschichte:
Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten eine günstige Kurbel zur Leistungsmessung erstanden. Als ich diese an mein Slate bauen wollte, stellte sich heraus, dass die Kurbel irgendwie nicht passt. Also habe ich mir kurzerhand einen Gravelrahmen aus China bestellt und wollte das Slate einfach auf diesen Rahmen umbauen. Während der Rahmen zu mir unterwegs war, habe ich einen Kniff gefunden, die Kurbel doch am Slate zu verbauen...  Also war ein Rahmen da, der nicht gebraucht wurde. Deshalb habe ich daraus ein Rad gebaut, welches auch nicht gebraucht wird.  Spaß macht es trotzdem und die Originalkurbel vom Slate hat auch ein Zuhause gefunden. 
Das Rad ist so wie es da steht mit allen Radsätzen für das Slate kompatibel.


----------



## maze665 (8. Mai 2018)

super schönes teil!


----------



## MTK85 (8. Mai 2018)

Das ist ja mega Scharf!
Was ist das fur eine Gabel?


----------



## DirtWizard (9. Mai 2018)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mega Scharf!
> Was ist das fur eine Gabel?


Die Gabel ist von der Firma J-emm aus Italien. Der Vertriebler für das Unternehmen sitzt aber in UK. War nicht ganz so einfach an das Teil ranzukommen, da man es nicht mal eben in den Warenkorb von einem Onlineshop legen kann. Selbst auf der Homepage von J-emm taucht die Gabel nicht auf. Ich habe auf der Suche nach einer starren Lefty irgendwo ein Bild gesehen und dann Kontakt mit denen aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2018)

Die starre Lefty von Flatland scheint's gar nicht mehr zu geben... Wollte ich @MTK85 gerade als Alternative zeigen.


----------



## DirtWizard (9. Mai 2018)

Nein, die gibt es im Moment nicht. Es gibt auch noch einen 3. Hersteller, Lame. Die bauen aber zur Zeit auch keine Lefty Gabeln. Einzige Alternative wäre die sackschwere Alulefty von Cannondale gewesen. Erschien mir für dieses Projekt aber sinnbefreit. Ich hatte also einfach nur Glück.


----------



## Aalex (13. Mai 2018)

zwar ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr, aber naja:








ist ein scott addict sl mit red gruppe und lightweight ventoux. 

seit dem bild ist ein tiso umwerfer und ein gefriemeltes schaltwerk drangekommen -> 4,89 kilo


----------



## Rubberduckxi (13. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die starre Lefty von Flatland scheint's gar nicht mehr zu geben... Wollte ich @MTK85 gerade als Alternative zeigen.



Ich dachte, Flatland macht auf Bestellung?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (13. Mai 2018)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal eine Straßenvariante als Alternative für mein Cannondale Slate gebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727057
> 
> ...



Gibt es da noch mehr Bilder


----------



## DirtWizard (13. Mai 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Flatland macht auf Bestellung?


Mir haben sie geschrieben, dass sie zur Zeit keine machen. Auf die Frage ob in absehbarer Zeit wieder welche gebaut werden, kam nur wischiwaschi zurück.


----------



## DirtWizard (13. Mai 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch mehr Bilder


Noch nicht wirklich. In den nächsten Wochen werd ich mal noch ein paar machen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Flatland macht auf Bestellung?


Ja, aber die Gabeln waren trotzdem immer auf deren Homepage gelistet und konfigurierbar.


----------



## diodato (14. Mai 2018)

Mal meines  Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Mai 2018)

Aha, hat das also doch einen Grund findet man die dort nicht mehr...
Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr hatte ich mal gefragt...


----------



## seblubb (14. Mai 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 729154 Mal meines  Gruß


Wenn du jetzt noch den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk kürzt sparst du locker 2 kg


----------



## diodato (14. Mai 2018)

Ich weiss. Es hat der RadMonteur so gemacht. Der Lenker ist erst ein paar Tage drauf und in dem Zuge wurden alle Züge erneuert. Wird aber nachgeholt


----------



## DavidLV (14. Mai 2018)

Gestern noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen 



 

Hab den Rahmen schon einmal in der singlepeed Galerie gepostet, es kam dann jedoch alles anders


----------



## Tony- (14. Mai 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 729154 Mal meines  Gruß


Bist du ein Alien?


----------



## diodato (14. Mai 2018)

@Tonyvercetty warum? Eigentlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (14. Mai 2018)

Dein Rad sieht aus, als könntest du dich im stehen in der Kniekehle kratzen


----------



## diodato (14. Mai 2018)

Wenn sieht es nur so aus. Das ist ein M/L Rahmen 110mm Vorbau. Ich bin 183 und 90 SL habe aber keine langen Arme, nur ein relativ kurzen Oberkörper.


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2018)

Mein (scheues) Endu CF SL


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bist du ein Alien?





seblubb schrieb:


> Dein Rad sieht aus, als könntest du dich im stehen in der Kniekehle kratzen



Schaut aus wie ein Setup vom Klödi, dem ich 1000mal lieber beim pedalieren zugeschaut hab als einem mehrfachgrandtoursieger Froome.


----------



## bugfix (15. Mai 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Mein (scheues) Endu CF SL
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 729597



Schick! Was'n das für ein Sattel?


----------



## zett78 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich tippe mal specialized


----------



## seblubb (15. Mai 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> _professioneller Einkaufswagenschieber_ Froome.


----------



## Tony- (15. Mai 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> Wenn sieht es nur so aus. Das ist ein M/L Rahmen 110mm Vorbau. Ich bin 183 und 90 SL habe aber keine langen Arme, nur ein relativ kurzen Oberkörper.


Ok.. Fahre auch Ein M/L bin aber 176cm groß mit 82cm SL und Mein Sattel ist ensprechend kaum höher als der Lenker.


----------



## diodato (15. Mai 2018)

@Tonyvercetty hallo dann ist dein Steuerrohr länger als meins. 
Das sind auch nur 12 cm Überhöhung. Zugegeben wenn ich nicht so viel Freeletics und Pilates machen würde, könnte ich die Überhöhung mit über 50J keine 250km mehr fahren. Mal sehen wie lange noch. Gruß


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2018)

Hier noch ein selbstbewussteres..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (15. Mai 2018)

Tip Top. Ein wenig Farbe . Eine Disc Bremse ist ein MUSS fürs den nächsten Renner. Glückwunsch


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (15. Mai 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hier noch ein selbstbewussteres..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 729723


Ich finde Scheibenbremsen am Rennrad echt nicht schön, aber wahrscheinlich haben die einfach zu viele Vorteile. Werden sich eh durchsetzen.


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> Tip Top. Ein wenig Farbe . Eine Disc Bremse ist ein MUSS fürs den nächsten Renner. Glückwunsch





Bobbycarfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde Scheibenbremsen am Rennrad echt nicht schön, aber wahrscheinlich haben die einfach zu viele Vorteile. Werden sich eh durchsetzen.



Passendes LB liegt seit Wochen im Keller, finde nur keine Gelegenheit es zu wickeln.

Und discs ein ABSOLUTES must have, must ride, jedenfalls für mich. Wer häufig bei Regen unterwegs ist, wird innerlich nicken. Never forget die Premiere des Sauerland Marathons, die ersten 160km im Dauerregen. Beläge, Felgen, Klamotten.... ach was schreib ich.
Nie mehr ohne!

Und hübsch sind sie!


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (15. Mai 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Passendes LB liegt seit Wochen im Keller, finde nur keine Gelegenheit es zu wickeln.
> 
> Und discs ein ABSOLUTES must have, must ride, jedenfalls für mich. Wer häufig bei Regen unterwegs ist, wird innerlich nicken. Never forget die Premiere des Sauerland Marathons, die ersten 160km im Dauerregen. Beläge, Felgen, Klamotten.... ach was schreib ich.
> Nie mehr ohne!
> ...



Ich werd mich wahrscheinlich einfach dran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## diodato (15. Mai 2018)

Ach was haben wir beim MTB gemeckert. Erst das Rad für tausende Mark gekauft und abgespeckt um anschließend eine Hayes ect. zu montieren damit das Bike wieder 1kg schwerer wird. Aber im ersten Winter mit der Disc unterwegs gewesen, an mein Grinsen kann ich mich heute noch seeehr gut erinnern. So wird es auch beim Renner kommen


----------



## Rines (16. Mai 2018)

Nie wieder ohne Disc! Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Tony- (16. Mai 2018)

Glaub die Felgenbremse hat nur noch in den teuren Triathlon Rädern ihre Daseinsberechtigung wenn sie im Rahmen / Gabel integriert ist und so aerodynamische Vorteile bringt. 
Nicht meins:





Im Freizeitsport bremst man besser mit der Scheibe.


----------



## stonele (16. Mai 2018)

Das BMC Triathlonrad ist sicher sehr schnell ... an das Aussehen muss ich mich aber gewöhnen


----------



## Rines (16. Mai 2018)

Achja, hier sollen ja auch Bilder rein. Mittlerweile sind die STIs schwarz foliert und der letzte Sparer ist noch raus. Sattel ist mittlerweile ein Toupet geworden und der Garmin Mount ist auch mal montiert... schreit noch nem aktuellen Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtWizard (16. Mai 2018)

Rines schrieb:


> Achja, hier sollen ja auch Bilder rein. Mittlerweile sind die STIs schwarz foliert und der letzte Sparer ist noch raus. Sattel ist mittlerweile ein Toupet geworden und der Garmin Mount ist auch mal montiert... schreit noch nem aktuellen Bild


Wenn sich jetzt noch die Plastikscheibe hinter der Kasette in Luft auflösen würde.


----------



## Beppe (16. Mai 2018)

Rines schrieb:


> Achja, hier sollen ja auch Bilder rein. Mittlerweile sind die STIs schwarz foliert und der letzte Sparer ist noch raus. Sattel ist mittlerweile ein Toupet geworden und der Garmin Mount ist auch mal montiert... schreit noch nem aktuellen Bild


Cool, schreib doch mal was näheres übers folieren.


----------



## Tobsn (16. Mai 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Cool, schreib doch mal was näheres übers folieren.


@Rines: Würde mich auch interessieren.
Und bitte mach die J-Kit raus, sind einfach nur hässlich.


----------



## zett78 (16. Mai 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Cool, schreib doch mal was näheres übers folieren.


Ist doch kein Ding, Folie für sowas gibt es an jeder Ecke im Netz oder bei Folienmann vor Ort, vielleicht sogar als Reststück.
Das Teil kann man ausbauen un mit Folie beziehen. Alternativ kann man es lackieren oder plastidippen (so habe ich es gemacht). Das Silber passt einfach nicht.

Und bitte bitte wie schon geschrieben die Plastikscheibe schnellstens entfernen!!!


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Mai 2018)

Meins mit neuen Bremsen von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Und bitte bitte wie schon geschrieben die Plastikscheibe schnellstens entfernen!!!


Ahhh, das war also mit „J-Kit“ gemeint. Noch nie gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (16. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ahhh, das war also mit „J-Kit“ gemeint. Noch nie gehört.


Nein, das war damit nicht gemeint.
An deinem Radl bitte auch entfernen. Danke.


----------



## DirtWizard (16. Mai 2018)

Das ist die Bremsleitungsverbindung (Junction-Kit) außerhalb des Lenkerbandes. Man hätte es auch einfach kurz erklären können.


----------



## Tobsn (16. Mai 2018)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> ... Man hätte es auch einfach kurz erklären können.


War noch am Bild suchen 

Vorher mit J-Kit und Di2-Junction unterm Vorbau.
Danach mit Wireless-Unit und Di2-Junction im Lenkerende.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2018)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> Das ist die Bremsleitungsverbindung (Junction-Kit) außerhalb des Lenkerbandes. Man hätte es auch einfach kurz erklären können.


War meine erste Vermutung (hatte deinen Beitrag mit der Plastikscheibe übersehen, daher habe ich „J-Kit“ mit zett78s Beitrag in Verbindung gebracht). Aber der Kram stört mich optisch nicht.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Nein, das war damit nicht gemeint.
> An deinem Radl bitte auch entfernen. Danke.


Bei im Rahmen verlegter Bremsleitung werde ich das tunlichst vermeiden.


----------



## Tobsn (16. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...
> Bei im Rahmen verlegter Bremsleitung werde ich das tunlichst vermeiden.



Warum?

Die J-Kit nützen rein den Herstellern bei der Montage der Bremse um Kosten zu sparen, weil sie die Bremsen fertig befüllt ans Band geliefert bekommen, einfach durch den Rahmen führen können und dann einfach zusammen schrauben können ohne nochmals entlüften zu müssen.
Shimano hat es vorgemacht, die anderen ziehen bald nach.


----------



## prince67 (16. Mai 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Im Freizeitsport bremst man besser mit der Scheibe.


Bitte nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Warum?



Wegen Aufwand +



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber der Kram stört mich optisch nicht.


----------



## Tobsn (16. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wegen Aufwand +


Das ist natürlich ein Grund und definitiv nicht für jeden ohne weiteres umsetzbar. 

Mir waren es die 30 Minuten zusätzlich und 15 Euro (neue Bremsleitung + Kleinteile) wert.
Schließlich verlegt man ne Hydraulikleitung nur 1x im Bikeleben.
Darum halt gleich richtig.


----------



## EmDoubleU (16. Mai 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Meins mit neuen Bremsen von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff
> Anhang anzeigen 730048



Hi Daniel,

schreib doch mal kurz was zu der Bremsenkombination...  
Sind das Picola-Sättel für Postmount?
Und von was für STIs werden die angesteuert?
Welche Bremsleitung hast Du verwendet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Grund und definitiv nicht für jeden ohne weiteres umsetzbar.
> 
> Mir waren es die 30 Minuten zusätzlich und 15 Euro (neue Bremsleitung + Kleinteile) wert.
> Schließlich verlegt man ne Hydraulikleitung nur 1x im Bikeleben.
> Darum halt gleich richtig.


Ah, für dich werd' ich's natürlich machen 
Scheiß drauf, ob's mich stört oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (16. Mai 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> schreib doch mal kurz was zu der Bremsenkombination...
> Sind das Picola-Sättel für Postmount?
> ...


Ich mach grad nen kompletten Blogbeitrag fertig, Testabschluss ist nächstes we bei nem Rennen. Kannst dich noch gedulden?


----------



## zett78 (16. Mai 2018)

Mensch, dass ist aber verdammt pro![emoji2]


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## zett78 (16. Mai 2018)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 730252


Das fehlt was!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2018)

Es war vermutlich nicht das Bild sondern etwas am Ende der Kurbelarme gemeint...


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Mai 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mensch, dass ist aber verdammt pro![emoji2]


Wenn du auf meinen Blog anspielst dann danke für das Lob


----------



## EmDoubleU (16. Mai 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich mach grad nen kompletten Blogbeitrag fertig, Testabschluss ist nächstes we bei nem Rennen. Kannst dich noch gedulden?



Klar, kein Stress!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es war vermutlich nicht das Bild sondern etwas am Ende der Kurbelarme gemeint...



Hab mich schon gewundert. Also zur Info: Ich habe Pedalen drangeschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (16. Mai 2018)

Das stört mich nicht, daher bleibt es drin. Die Plastikscheibe ist natürlich lange raus... 
Das Folieren an sich ist mega einfach. Das silberne Schild (Namensschild heißt es) kann man mit einer Schraube ausbauen. Dann hab ich es auf ein Holz in den Schraubstock gespannt und mit dem Heißluftfön die Folie aufgezogen. Ist etwas fummelig, aber wenn man es 1x gemacht hat ist es beim 2.x in paar Minuten gemacht.


----------



## zett78 (16. Mai 2018)

Das er existiert das bleibt ja hier nicht geheim. Verfolgen tu ich ihn nicht, daher wäre die Info zu dem Bremsen hier auch durchaus von Interesse. 





Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wenn du auf meinen Blog anspielst dann danke für das Lob


----------



## Beppe (16. Mai 2018)

Hier nochmal mein “Winterbike“ mit kleineren optischen Umbauereien, weil mir der Serientrimm absolut missfallen hatte.

Felgen abgelabelt
China Carbonsattel (Toupeclon) mit Wunschlederbezug
Brooks LB
Conti 4season

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhWikHagb6I/


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Mai 2018)

Hier mein Bish Bash Bosh im Rennradaufbau:


----------



## Beppe (20. Mai 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hier mein Bish Bash Bosh im Rennradaufbau:


Sehr sehr lecker, aber hätts nicht vielleicht ne Nr kleiner gewählt werden müssen?


----------



## un1e4shed (21. Mai 2018)

wegen Sattelstützauszug? oder wegen Sattelüberhöhe?
Eigentlich liegt mit die Geo schon so wie sie ist
Das BBB hat eine recht hohe Front, was mir aber sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (21. Mai 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> wegen Sattelstützauszug? oder wegen Sattelüberhöhe?
> Eigentlich liegt mit die Geo schon so wie sie ist
> Das BBB hat eine recht hohe Front, was mir aber sehr gut gefällt.



kurzer Vorbau und hohe Front bei niedriger Überhöhung.
Es entspricht halt nicht dem was gerade Mode ist


----------



## xxxT (21. Mai 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> kurzer Vorbau und hohe Front bei niedriger Überhöhung.
> Es entspricht halt nicht dem was gerade Mode ist


findest du? ich sehe immer mehr "rennlenkerbikes mit niedriger überhöhung,für mich ist das perfekt,die last liegt nicht nur auf den armen,eher so fifty/fifty rumpf,beine und arme. zur abwechslung mal in den unterlenker und alles wird gut.


----------



## lordad (21. Mai 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> findest du? ich sehe immer mehr "rennlenkerbikes mit niedriger überhöhung,für mich ist das perfekt,die last liegt nicht nur auf den armen,eher so fifty/fifty rumpf,beine und arme. zur abwechslung mal in den unterlenker und alles wird gut.



Kommt halt drauf an wie schnell man fährt....
Bei den schnelleren Jungs (Auch im Freizeitbereich) ist der Trend ganz klar derzeit zu krassen Überhöhungen ....
bei den Leuten die ihre Rennradtouren meistens unter 30km/h fahren kann das natürlich anders sein 
War da evtl von meinem Umfeld geprägt wo die meisten schon Lizenzrennfahrer sind oder welche sein könnten vom Dampf in den Beinen.

Es ist halt einfach unmöglich in "Hollandradhaltung" richtig schnell zu fahren.
Auch wenns evtl. gemütlich ist... aber das nützt mir auch nix wenn ich im flachen mal vorne drann bin mit Tempo machen für die Gruppe.
Fühlt sich furchtbar schlimm an  beim schnell fahren  im flachen vom Fahrtwind zerfressen zu werden


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (21. Mai 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Es ist halt einfach unmöglich in "Hollandradhaltung" richtig schnell zu fahren.


Signaturwürdig.


----------



## xxxT (21. Mai 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wie schnell man fährt....
> Bei den schnelleren Jungs (Auch im Freizeitbereich) ist der Trend ganz klar derzeit zu krassen Überhöhungen ....
> bei den Leuten die ihre Rennradtouren meistens unter 30km/h fahren kann das natürlich anders sein
> War da evtl von meinem Umfeld geprägt wo die meisten schon Lizenzrennfahrer sind oder welche sein könnten vom Dampf in den Beinen.
> ...


ja so ist das wohl schon seit längerer zeit eigentlich,das one one da oben schaut auch eher nach nem gravel/crosser aus von der geo/reifenfreiheit her, die sind ja ziemlich im kommen 
und klar durchnittstempo ist niedriger ,so fahrtwind spielt für reine strassenfahrer schon eine rolle..
edith sagt: anderer vorbau und die sache wird für den asphalt windschnittiger...


----------



## lordad (21. Mai 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> ja so ist das wohl schon seit längerer zeit eigentlich,*das one one da oben schaut auch eher nach nem gravel/crosser aus von der geo/reifenfreiheit her, die sind ja ziemlich im kommen*
> und klar durchnittstempo ist niedriger ,so fahrtwind spielt für reine strassenfahrer schon eine rolle..



Hatt aber mit dem Attack nen reinen StraßenWettkampfreifen drauf...der ist normal nach 3000km durch und zu 100% auf Speed optimiert !
Aber nun genug des Offtopic  Zeit für Bilder ^^


----------



## fabiaan (23. Mai 2018)

ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber taugt mir da ich eh fast nur mtb fahre


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Mai 2018)

Jetzt mit Specialized Turbo Cotton.





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2018)

Immer noch geil !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön, ich fahr das Isaac gerne auf meinen 40km Arbeitsweg, für die richtigen Touren hat sich ein Tarmac eingefunden.



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Mai 2018)

ULTRA nett*.*


----------



## Beppe (26. Mai 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wie schnell man fährt....
> Bei den schnelleren Jungs (Auch im Freizeitbereich) ist der Trend ganz klar derzeit zu krassen Überhöhungen ....
> bei den Leuten die ihre Rennradtouren meistens unter 30km/h fahren kann das natürlich anders sein
> War da evtl von meinem Umfeld geprägt wo die meisten schon Lizenzrennfahrer sind oder welche sein könnten vom Dampf in den Beinen.
> ...





Bobbycarfahrer schrieb:


> Signaturwürdig.



Doch geht.....


----------



## Oseki (26. Mai 2018)

Und wie


----------



## Beppe (26. Mai 2018)

Gestern von Arco hoch zum Mt Velo


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2018)

Bin zwar kein großer Fan von Discs am Rennrad (okay, am Winterbike wie bei Dir, gerne), aber das Ding ist echt hübsch anzuschauen. Schön schlichter, aber keineswegs langweiliger Aufbau!


----------



## Beppe (27. Mai 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein großer Fan von Discs am Rennrad (okay, am Winterbike wie bei Dir, gerne), aber das Ding ist echt hübsch anzuschauen. Schön schlichter, aber keineswegs langweiliger Aufbau!



Danke, das Rad bekommt später noch die Federsattelstütze und dieser Tage für eine Veranstaltung am kommende Wochenende MTB Pedale montiert.

Ich mag das Rad, es fährt trotz hohem Gewicht agil und lebendig.

Wie gern ich es fahre sieht man z.B. hier....


----------



## Schmittler (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## bugfix (27. Mai 2018)

Die Cannondales sehen einfach immer klasse aus. Bin zwar eigentlich für lebensbejahende Farben (das isaac oben ist der Hammer), aber wem soll ich was erzählen:



 

Rein optisch würde ich ja durchaus auch gerne mal Naturflanken auf die Felgen werfen (bzw. die Fulcrums werden eh getauscht), aber der nächste tiefschwarze Satz Pirellis wartet schon im Schrank.


----------



## Oseki (29. Mai 2018)

Naturflanken sehen zumindest am Hinterrad schnell nett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (2. Juni 2018)

Von der heutigen Feierabendrunde


----------



## MF3 (2. Juni 2018)

Die Farbe ist ein Knaller


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juni 2018)




----------



## Oseki (3. Juni 2018)

Sieht nach Auah aus!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juni 2018)

Oseki schrieb:


> Sieht nach Auah aus!


Wieso?


----------



## Oseki (3. Juni 2018)

Sattelposition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havi (6. Juni 2018)

Jaja, ich weiß, falsche Seite ;-) Die Klickfix-Halterung ist für eine 300km Fahrt da dran, dafür brauche ich einfach etwas Stauraum.


----------



## King Jens one (6. Juni 2018)

mein Trek Emonda hat ein neuen LRS, neue Reifen, neue Kettenblätter (52/36), neues Lenkerband und ein neuen Sattel bekommen


----------



## Popeye34 (7. Juni 2018)




----------



## Da Burli (10. Juni 2018)

Habe mein, mittlerweile schon in die 8. Saison gehendes, Caad 10 auch mal wieder ein bisshen auf Vordermann gebracht.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2018)

Bleibt ein sehr schönes Rad !


----------



## bugfix (10. Juni 2018)

Der Zarko hat mir 'n paar feine Laufräder zusammengebaut:





Ziemlich komfortabel nun und ich bilde mir ein, dass die auch weniger windemfpindlich sind. Centerline oder Dura-Ace Scheiben sähen bestimmt stimmiger aus, aber ich hab die XTRs recht günstig bekommen und Bremsleistung und Gewicht sind über jeden optischen Zweifel erhaben. Außerdem den Gabelschaft nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit gekürzt.
Hab jetzt eigentlich keine "Baustelle" mehr, nur die Bremsleitungen könnte ich noch ein paar cm kürzen und durch den Lenker legen. Passt aber nicht, solang die Oliven drauf sind und auf Kürzen und Entlüften habe ich keinen Bock, solange letzteres nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## pug304 (10. Juni 2018)

Schmittler schrieb:


>



schmittler, wann drehen wir mal 'ne Runde?


----------



## Flo_90 (10. Juni 2018)

Schmittler schrieb:


>


Coole Optik 
Welche Laufräder bzw. Reifen sind das?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 469020 (11. Juni 2018)

Keine schöne Tourenlandschaft, dafür ausgeprägter Glanz


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2018)

Frisch aufgebaut? Dann mal viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (13. Juni 2018)

Flo_90 schrieb:


> Welche Laufräder bzw. Reifen sind das?



Veloflex Roubaix auf 32er Carbon Tubular mit 240er DT Swiss und Sapim Speichen von Laufrad-Tuning. 



pug304 schrieb:


> schmittler, wann drehen wir mal 'ne Runde?



Wann und wo? Ich bin da!


----------



## pug304 (15. Juni 2018)

Schmittler schrieb:


> ....
> Wann und wo? Ich bin da!



wie siehts am Samstag aus? hast Zeit?


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2018)

Musste leider mein Focus ersetzen...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (24. Juni 2018)

man merkt, dass die Teile für das Focus gekauft wurden. Haben am Focus wesentlich besser gepasst. Hab den Rahmen eben mal gegooglt und hab echt schöne Aufbauten gefunden. Bekommt man gerade Lust sich ein Allez aufzubauen... was wiegt das Rahmen Set?


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Juni 2018)

Hab ich leider nicht gewogen. Aber da alle Teile vom Focus gekommen sind, muss das Focus Set schwerer sein.
Bis auf den Lenke hätte ich die gleichen Sachen genommen. Hatte nur keine Zeit den Lenker zu lackieren...


----------



## Beppe (25. Juni 2018)

Mini Upgrades am Lenker und Oberrohr 





Und noch 2 Schnappschüsse vom @brigdompteur  und seinem tollen Cotic Graveler


----------



## sebastiano (26. Juni 2018)

Sachsen, Lausitz oder rheinisches Revier?


----------



## Beppe (26. Juni 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Sachsen, Lausitz oder rheinisches Revier?


Ostholland


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juni 2018)

Alternativprogramm zum gestrigen WM-Debakel > ausgedehnte Schwarzwaldrunde mit Abschlussbier am Rhein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (28. Juni 2018)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Alternativprogramm zum gestrigen WM-Debakel > ausgedehnte Schwarzwaldrunde mit Abschlussbier am Rhein



Als halber Schweizer wars doch ganz gut


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juni 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Als halber Schweizer wars doch ganz gut


Pfff, haben das Desaster oben aufm Hochblauen realisiert, in Marzell haben wir beim hochfahren noch Jubel gehört, da dachten wir: "ok, packen sie`s doch..."


----------



## ichselbt (28. Juni 2018)




----------



## malicom (29. Juni 2018)

Mein Scott Foil 20 Disc mit kleinen Updates


----------



## zx150 (1. Juli 2018)

Cube Attain GTC Pro Disc


----------



## diodato (1. Juli 2018)

@zx150 sind das FlatPaedals am Rennrad? ich sehe immer mir Disc Renner. Wenn man eine tiefe 6kg (~6,3 kg) haben möchte muss man leider schon ganz schön Trixen. Klickpedale und ein besseres Bild bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oseki (1. Juli 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> @zx150 sind das FlatPaedals am Rennrad? ich sehe immer mir Disc Renner. Wenn man eine tiefe 6kg (~6,3 kg) haben möchte muss man leider schon ganz schön Trixen. Klickpedale und ein besseres Bild bitte


----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> @zx150 sind das FlatPaedals am Rennrad? ich sehe immer mir Disc Renner. Wenn man eine tiefe 6kg (~6,3 kg) haben möchte muss man leider schon ganz schön Trixen. Klickpedale und ein besseres Bild bitte


Habe zwar nur n cyclocrosser ,aber fuer den Hausgebrauch finde ich Plattform Pedale sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Nordpol (1. Juli 2018)

> @zx150 sind das FlatPaedals am Rennrad? ich sehe immer mir Disc Renner. Wenn man eine tiefe 6kg (~6,3 kg) haben möchte muss man leider schon ganz schön Trixen. Klickpedale und ein besseres Bild bitte



Stahl-Rahmen 
5,87kg
aber 1-fach
Klick Pedale sollten es schon sein...


----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Stahl-Rahmen
> 5,87kg
> aber 1-fach
> Klick Pedale sollten es schon sein...
> ...


Ohh,rennradforum ,wozu nochmal Klickpedale?  Zum ziehen? Ich raffe es einfach nicht


----------



## MTK85 (1. Juli 2018)

Weil man mit Clickpedalen einfach schneller ist. ist einfsch so. Warum das so ist habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. ist mir auch egal.
Aber man ist mit Klickpedalen schneller und Effektiver unterwegs. Das ist so! Diese Diskussion ist vollkomen unnötig!


----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

Auf Asphalt vllt. Mir egal ,ohne mich...


----------



## Nordpol (1. Juli 2018)

Man hat immer die selbe Position auf dem Pedal, gilt auch für MTB und CX.


----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Man hat immer die selbe Position auf dem Pedal, gilt auch für MTB und CX.


Mag ja sein,aber ich fahre nicht immer dieselben trails.. kann ja jeder halten wie er will. Ich setze mich halt aufs bike und fahre. Ohne mir extra Schuhe oder Schluepper anzuziehen .


----------



## Bensemer (1. Juli 2018)

Ich habe Klickies an verschiedenen Bikes/Geo's mit zig verschiedenen Einstellungen getestet und habe damit IMMER Probleme mit dem linken Knie. Ist quasi eine alte Kriegsverletzung aus meiner Militär Zeit. Jetzt fahre ich halt am Crosser und AM mit Flats und lasse mich von Leuten wie euch belächeln die darauf bestehen das man Klickies brauch und jedes Bike ohne sofort kacke ist... Macht mir aber nix aus


----------



## MTK85 (1. Juli 2018)

Niemand belächelt dich.
Meine Beitrag bezog sich auf diese Frage.



xxxT schrieb:


> Ohh,rennradforum ,wozu nochmal Klickpedale?  Zum ziehen? Ich raffe es einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich habe Klickies an verschiedenen Bikes/Geo's mit zig verschiedenen Einstellungen getestet und habe damit IMMER Probleme mit dem linken Knie. Ist quasi eine alte Kriegsverletzung aus meiner Militär Zeit. Jetzt fahre ich halt am Crosser und AM mit Flats und lasse mich von Leuten wie euch belächeln die darauf bestehen das man Klickies brauch und jedes Bike ohne sofort kacke ist... Macht mir aber nix aus


Richtig,dann sind wir eben bissel langsamer,aber wir sehen auch Mal was anderes


----------



## Bensemer (1. Juli 2018)

Ich stand schon mit dem Crosser oben an der Aussichtsplattform und bekam zu hören das ich entweder den RR Lenker abzuschrauben oder vernünftige Pedale dranschrauben soll. Warum die Leute ihre gewählte Kombination fahren ist egal


----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich stand schon mit dem Crosser oben an der Aussichtsplattform und bekam zu hören das ich entweder den RR Lenker abzuschrauben oder vernünftige Pedale dranschrauben soll. Warum die Leute ihre gewählte Kombination fahren ist egal


Das stimmt
Die robusten 10 Kilo kann man auch Mal hochtragen . Ich habe das auch vor


----------



## zx150 (1. Juli 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> @zx150 sind das FlatPaedals am Rennrad? ich sehe immer mir Disc Renner. Wenn man eine tiefe 6kg (~6,3 kg) haben möchte muss man leider schon ganz schön Trixen. Klickpedale und ein besseres Bild bitte



Leute Leute Leute.... das sind PD-M324... die fahr ich dann wahlweise am Renner oder am MTB. Muss jeder selber wissen aber mit clicks hat man einfach ne stabile Verbindung zum Pedal...


----------



## xxxT (1. Juli 2018)

zx150 schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute.... das sind PD-M324... die fahr ich dann wahlweise am Renner oder am MTB. Muss jeder selber wissen aber mit clicks hat man einfach ne stabile Verbindung zum Pedal...


Warum? 
Zu stabil fällt mir nur eingeengt ein.. gottseipunk kann ja jeder....


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Juli 2018)

@xxxT es nervt.... mach ein Thema auf.




letztes Bild vor dem Umbau...


----------



## bugfix (2. Juli 2018)

Leute, Leute, Leute. Der Thread heißt "Zeigt her eure Rennräder", nicht "Zeigt her wie wenig ihr in einem Online-Forum miteinander klar kommt".


----------



## RWBiker (2. Juli 2018)

Und hier mein Neuerwerb:


----------



## Sentilo (2. Juli 2018)

Meinem Junior wurde gerade ein nagelneues MTB geklaut. Ich hab's einem alten Freund erzählt, und der hat ihm zum Trost dieses Ding geschenkt. Mir fehlen echt die Worte …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2018)

Zwar kein Ersatz für ein MTB, aber sehr schick


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (2. Juli 2018)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Meinem Junior wurde gerade ein nagelneues MTB geklaut. Ich hab's einem alten Freund erzählt, und der hat ihm zum Trost dieses Ding geschenkt. Mir fehlen echt die Worte …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 748133


Da würd ich mir glatt mein MTB klauen lassen.


----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, Leute. Der Thread heißt "Zeigt her eure Rennräder", nicht "Zeigt her wie wenig ihr in einem Online-Forum miteinander klar kommt".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 747990


----------



## Topa86 (3. Juli 2018)

Rennrad von meiner Freundin und mir. Sie fährt ein Focus Cayo Donna Disc komplett mit Ultegra - haben wir für ein sehr guten Kurs neu gekauft. Meins ist das Caad 12, habe mir erstmal nach meinem Tirol Urlaub neue Leeze LR gegönnt, die AC35, die sind schon sehr gut, wie ich finde, wiegen ca. 1460gr, und sehen um Welten besser aus als der Standard LRS - im Gleichem Zuge habe ich auch die Vector 3 Pedale geholt. Mit Pedale wiegt es jetzt 7,1 Kilo. Reicht für mich völlig aus. Würde wahrscheinlich noch paar 100gr einsparen.


----------



## Simpel. (4. Juli 2018)

Neuer und alter Columbus Stahl, handmade in Italy.

Stelbel SB/03 Disc links, Francesco Moser rechts (genaue Modellbezeichnung kenn ich nicht).


----------



## Flo_90 (5. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReggieMiller (7. Juli 2018)

Giant TCR Advanced SL


----------



## zx150 (8. Juli 2018)

So, damit die liebe Sehle Ruhe hat, hab ich mir die PD A520 bestellt


----------



## Beppe (10. Juli 2018)

ReggieMiller schrieb:


> Giant TCR Advanced SLAnhang anzeigen 749953


Das hat kein Rad verdient...


----------



## Airshot (10. Juli 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das hat kein Rad verdient...


----------



## schloerfi (13. Juli 2018)

Mein erster Renner...Cannondale CAAD12 Ultegra 2018. Upgrade auf 11-32 Kassette (Serie 11-28), Brooks C13, sowie Hunt 4Season Aero LRS mit Continental GP 4Season 28mm. Fährt gut


----------



## Topa86 (13. Juli 2018)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Mein erster Renner...Cannondale CAAD12 Ultegra 2018. Upgrade auf 11-32 Kassette (Serie 11-28), Brooks C13, sowie Hunt 4Season Aero LRS mit Continental GP 4Season 28mm. Fährt gut



In schwarz echt nice. 
warum hast du das ritzel gewechselt? Interessiert mich nur so aus reiner Neugier


----------



## schloerfi (13. Juli 2018)

Topa86 schrieb:


> In schwarz echt nice.
> warum hast du das ritzel gewechselt? Interessiert mich nur so aus reiner Neugier


Um die Fuhre etwas bergtauglicher zu machen


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2018)

Kurzer Fotostop auf der heutigen Backofentour!
Das SLX ist der neue Spielkamerad von meinem SL.


----------



## 2_Danger (26. Juli 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ostholland


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Juli 2018)

Gabelschaft endlich gekürzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Chameleon (27. Juli 2018)

@P4LL3R , schönes Rad hast du da.
By the way, will mir jetzt endlich auch ein RR mit eTap aufbauen, hat jemand einen (Geheim)Tipp wo ich die Red eTap HRD am günstigsten her bekomme. Auf den einschlägigen Seiten bekommt man sie nicht unter 2100€. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Juli 2018)

Viel günstiger wirst du die eTap auch nicht bekommen. 
Habe gerade mal bei r2-Bike geschaut, da kostet die Gruppe ab 1950€ (Preis für Felgenbremse) aufwärts.


----------



## Nordpol (30. Juli 2018)

bisschen etap kann ich auch, und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben...


----------



## P4LL3R (30. Juli 2018)

Ein Bike mit Stahlrahmen unter 6kg sieht man auch nicht oft 
Und es schaut auch noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Storck9500 (1. August 2018)




----------



## DavidLV (1. August 2018)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 758307



Greifenstein?


----------



## Storck9500 (1. August 2018)

Ja @DavidLV


----------



## DavidLV (1. August 2018)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> Ja @DavidLV



Dann hab ich mich vor kurzem mal in deinen Windschatten gehängt (glaube ich)


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (2. August 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe an Neujahr Fotos von meinem Baby  hier eingestellt (ist mittlerweile aber durch das Rose unten ersetzt ), siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-rennraeder-teil-2.490723/page-234#post-14998441

Dann ist die Diskussion um Tubeless aufgekommen und ich habe geschrieben ich werde berichten, jetzt mal ein kurzes Feedback zum Thema Tubeless von mir - besser spät als nie...

Ich habe es an den Reynolds Strike SLG 62 mit dem Schwalbe Pro One 25 mm und NoTubes Dichtmilch und dem originalen Felgenband, sowie Tubeless-Kit probiert und war sofort begeistert vom Fahrverhalten und wie erstaunlich gut der Reifen bei nur 6 bar rollt. Das montieren ist sehr einfach und geht, wenn man nicht ganz ungeschickt ist, auch ohne den Reifenheber zu zerstören . Aufpumpen bis es plopp macht (bei allen meinen Felgen so bei ca. 6-7 bar) und die Kiste rollt. Angekommen bin ich dann schlussendlich bei 5,5 bar vorne wie hinten, und an alle die meinen man ist langsamer mit so wenig Luft: Nein, es waren in der Ebene genauso Schnitte mit 35 km/h drinnen wie vorher... Damit bin ich 600 km gefahren.

Bin dann im Mai umgestiegen auf einen Laufradaufbau mit DT 240ern und einer American Classic Argent Disc Felge (1480 g komplett) und bin auch hier mit dem 25 mm Pro One und Tune Felgenband, sowie DT Ventilen problemlos ca. 1300 km gerollt.

Habe jetzt Ende Juni das Aeroad gegen ein Rose Gravelbike eingetauscht und fahre parallel auf dem Bike zum aufgebauten DT/American Classic "Gravel"-LRS mit Panaracer Gravelking 35 mm (auch tubeless) einen Straßen-LRS mit DT R411 Felge und 28 mm Pro One Schlappen. Auch die fahre ich jetzt schon einige km und hatte hier meinen ersten "Defekt" mit Tubeless, dieser war aber mein Fehler wie ich feststellen musste, Felgenband war nicht gut verlegt und es ist mir dann beim Fahren langsam die Luft ausgegangen ... Die 28er kann man je nach Straße mit 5 bar, eher drunter, fahren. Der Komfort hier ist der Wahnsinn.

Dem Crosser habe ich bereits im Januar die Schläuche geklaut und fahre bis jetzt mit Schwalbe X-One und einer Nicht-Schlauchlosfelge (ein DT X1600 Spline 29 LRS) ca. 1500 km mit genau einem Platten, weil ich´s bergab übertrieben habe (bin ja früher nur Downhill und Enduro gefahren) und einen doppelten Snakebite hatte im Reifen . Geflickt von innen mit ganz normalem Flickzeug und weiter ging´s. Im Februar/März hatte ich auch keine Probleme bei eisigen Minustemperaturen.

Allgemein gesagt ist es denke ich kein Problem mehr mit einer schlauchlosfähigen Felge und entsprechenden Reifen das Ganze auch auf Dauer zum Rollen zu bringen, an felgengebremsten Rädern kombiniert mit steilen Abfahrten und vielen Kurven, also viel Hitze, könnte es denke ich eher Probleme geben, aber die gibt es bei dem Thema immer auch mit Schlauch.

Und hier das neue Allround-Bike:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (2. August 2018)




----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2018)

Auch wenn Tubeless in ein anderes Thema gehört, kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Fahre seit einem Jahr Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST - alles top, keine Probleme. Für mich ein must-have.


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. August 2018)

Meins


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2018)

Stark !


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. August 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> MeinsAnhang anzeigen 762018


Vollgummireifen?


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. August 2018)

gut beobachtet
Ventilverlängerung ist im Trikot(falls nachgepumpt werden müsste) - hat geklappert.
Und so siehts schöner aus ;-)
Tubular - Ventil ist zwar offen - Luft bleibt trotzdem drin- drückt ja niemand drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (12. August 2018)

Position des Umwerfers sieht seltsam aus.


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. August 2018)

seltsam - inwiefern?
funktioniert einwandfrei
Ovale Kettenblätter - vielleicht ist das die Erklärung


----------



## xmaxle (13. August 2018)

Was wiegt das ?


----------



## dopero (13. August 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> seltsam - inwiefern?
> funktioniert einwandfrei
> Ovale Kettenblätter - vielleicht ist das die Erklärung


Der maximale Durchmesser steht beim Umwerfer. Der sieht optisch trotzdem so aus als würde er sehr weit über den Zähnen sitzen. Man sieht ja auch das innere Leitblech fast komplett.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. August 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Der maximale Durchmesser steht beim Umwerfer. Der sieht optisch trotzdem so aus als würde er sehr weit über den Zähnen sitzen. Man sieht ja auch das innere Leitblech fast komplett.


Versteh dein Problem nicht ganz. An der gekennzeichneten Stelle ist der Benötigte Abstand doch gegeben. Die restliche Lücke ergibt sich ja eben durch das ovale Blatt...


----------



## Popeye34 (13. August 2018)

2019er Tarmac Disc Pro


----------



## bugfix (13. August 2018)

Sauscharfes Teil, die Geo wäre mit Sicherheit nix für mich aber mit dem Design bin ich trotzdem Feuer und Flamme.



P4LL3R schrieb:


> Gabelschaft endlich gekürzt:



Du hast dein Paralane ja auch schon ne ganze Weile, noch zufrieden? Ich bin's! Allerdings nach meiner ersten größeren (von mir) durchgeführten Wartung war ich echt schockiert, wie wenig (0) Fett Derby Cycles an ein Rad dieser Preisklasse klatscht. Ansonsten echt meine beste Anschaffung was Fahrräder angeht.


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. August 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Was wiegt das ?


5,84kg
Leider sind wohl inzwischen min.100gramm verklumpte Dichtmilch in den Reifen.
Von daher doch bald Vollgummireifen


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. August 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Der maximale Durchmesser steht beim Umwerfer. Der sieht optisch trotzdem so aus als würde er sehr weit über den Zähnen sitzen. Man sieht ja auch das innere Leitblech fast komplett.


@dopero
Hier ohne Kette auf dem großen Kettenblatt Abstand vom größten Zahn zum Umwerfer 1mm - weniger geht nicht ;-)


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (13. August 2018)

@Teppichmesser 

unter 6 kg ist schon Wahnsinn 

Ernstgemeinte Frage ohne Kritik oder so: 12 Speichen am Vorderrad, ist das nicht ein bisschen labberig? Ich kann's mir echt nicht vorstellen, das das gutgeht. Bei 20 habe ich an so manchem LRS Angst dass unter mir was wegknickt im Sprint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (13. August 2018)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> @Teppichmesser
> 
> unter 6 kg ist schon Wahnsinn
> 
> Ernstgemeinte Frage ohne Kritik oder so: 12 Speichen am Vorderrad, ist das nicht ein bisschen labberig? Ich kann's mir echt nicht vorstellen, das das gutgeht. Bei 20 habe ich an so manchem LRS Angst dass unter mir was wegknickt im Sprint...



Ich fahre keine Rennen mit dem Rad.
War aber bestimmt schon 10x auf Mallorca mit dem Rad, und da hat man auch nicht immer die besten Straßen, weiß jeder der schon dort war.
Habe noch nie was negatives bemerkt was die Steifigkeit angeht, außer an der Original Cervelo Gabel, darum wurde die dann auch gleich getauscht.
Manche Profis sind mit den 12 Speichen schon Tour de France gefahren.
Sind noch Handmade von Heinz Obermayer


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. August 2018)

Mein neues RR...


----------



## Rines (13. August 2018)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> @Teppichmesser
> 
> unter 6 kg ist schon Wahnsinn
> 
> Ernstgemeinte Frage ohne Kritik oder so: 12 Speichen am Vorderrad, ist das nicht ein bisschen labberig? Ich kann's mir echt nicht vorstellen, das das gutgeht. Bei 20 habe ich an so manchem LRS Angst dass unter mir was wegknickt im Sprint...


Bin mit 14 gefahren. Optisch schon echt geil. Keine Probleme.. gerade bei ner Carbonfelge alles gut! Allerdings bringe ich auch nur 69kg auf die Waage


----------



## Topa86 (14. August 2018)

Ich habe gestern über Kleinanzeigen dieses Schmuckstück gesehen, und hab es dann spontan gekauft.
ist ein 2016er Super Six Evo mit Ultegra und Leeze Carbon Rädern.
Finde es traumhaft schön in schwarz. Warte jetzt nur darauf dass das Wetter besser wird, dann werde ich es mal ausführen


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2018)

Schönes Rad, nur Vorbau(länge) und Spacer machen es relativ "unsportlich".
Vielleicht änderst du das ja noch bei Zeiten.


----------



## Topa86 (14. August 2018)

Der Vorbesitzer ist gut 3 cm kleiner als ich, deshalb hatte er einen Fizik Vorbau dran, den originalen hat er mir dazugegeben, werde das erstmal so fahren und gucken, der Sattel muss auch noch 2-3cm höher.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. August 2018)

@ Teppichmesser: Tolles Bike! Sind das Ciamillo-Bremsen?
Nur eines: Willst Du nicht die 15 g Lenkerband noch investieren?


----------



## Teppichmesser (15. August 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Teppichmesser: Tolles Bike! Sind das Ciamillo-Bremsen?
> Nur eines: Willst Du nicht die 15 g Lenkerband noch investieren?


Danke
Bremse ist KCNC CB1 
Lenkerband - hier gehts mir nicht ums Gewicht - mir gefällt es so einfach besser


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. August 2018)

Okay! Dein Geschmack zählt natürlich, ist schließlich Dein Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (16. August 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Du hast dein Paralane ja auch schon ne ganze Weile, noch zufrieden? Ich bin's! Allerdings nach meiner ersten größeren (von mir) durchgeführten Wartung war ich echt schockiert, wie wenig (0) Fett Derby Cycles an ein Rad dieser Preisklasse klatscht. Ansonsten echt meine beste Anschaffung was Fahrräder angeht.



Ja, inzwischen hab ich es schon einige Monate und bin ca. 5000km damit gefahren. Für den Preis ist es echt ein Top Bike und ich kann mich kaum beschweren. Ein paar Sachen gibt es aber natürlich trotzdem, die mich stören. 

Zum Beispiel das Focus R.A.T. Steckachsensystem. Ist ja schön und gut, dass sie da was entwickeln, was schneller zu benutzen ist, aber leider ist dann kein Direct Drive Rollentrainer mehr kompatibel und offiziell gibt es auch kein Umbaukit. Ich hab nach langen Recherchen dann endlich einen Adapter gefunden, dass ich normale Steckachsen verwenden kann. So kann ich jetzt auch auf meinem Tacx Neo virtuelle Kilometer abspulen. 

Und die „billigen“ Anbauteile sind bei einem Bike mit ca. 7000€ Listenpreis eigentlich auch eine Frechheit. Fast jeder Hersteller verbaut in der Preisklasse Carbonlenker usw. - was macht Focus? Die montieren den billigsten 20€ Alulenker ...

Aber da ich nur um die 3700€ bezahlt hab, war es für mich auch noch OK. Aber wenn ich Listenpreis gezahlt hätte, wäre das nicht ganz OK. 

Aber sonst bin ich recht zufrieden. Scheibenbremsen, Carbonlaufräder, eTap und eine gemütliche Geometrie machen schon Spaß.

Ich muss jetzt auch bald einmal die Kette tauschen und werd mir alles einmal genauer anschauen und evtl. auch nachfetten. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## bugfix (17. August 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel das Focus R.A.T. Steckachsensystem. Ist ja schön und gut, dass sie da was entwickeln, was schneller zu benutzen ist, aber leider ist dann kein Direct Drive Rollentrainer mehr kompatibel und offiziell gibt es auch kein Umbaukit. Ich hab nach langen Recherchen dann endlich einen Adapter gefunden, dass ich normale Steckachsen verwenden kann. So kann ich jetzt auch auf meinem Tacx Neo virtuelle Kilometer abspulen.



Echt? Ich hab einen Elite Turno, Direct Drive, kann da einfach die RAT Achse benutzen. Am Direto oder Drivo bräuchte ich da wohl auch keine andere Achse.



P4LL3R schrieb:


> Und die „billigen“ Anbauteile sind bei einem Bike mit ca. 7000€ Listenpreis eigentlich auch eine Frechheit. Fast jeder Hersteller verbaut in der Preisklasse Carbonlenker usw. - was macht Focus? Die montieren den billigsten 20€ Alulenker ...



Ja den Lenker fand ich auch hammerhart, konnte meinen Augen kaum trauen. Für mich war das nicht so tragisch, weil ich ohnehin schon was höherwertiges hatte (3T Ergonova Stealth), aber ansonsten hätte ich vermutlich spätestens nach der 2ten Fahrt getauscht. Selbst an meinem UVP 1/3 so teuren CAAD12 war kein so schwerer Lenker montiert.


----------



## P4LL3R (17. August 2018)

Die originale Steckachse geht beim Tacx Neo leider nicht, da die Achse nicht durchpasst. Eine Zeit lang hab ich deswegen mein Trek Emonda behalten, aber nur für die Rolle war es mir auch zu schade. Irgendwann hab ich dann zum Glück die Achse gefunden: https://robertaxleproject.com/shop/lightning-bolt-on-axle-rear-12-mm-x-172-mm-x-1-5-focus/
Damit funktioniert es jetzt ohne Probleme. Ich hab halt den Schnellverschluss nicht mehr, aber ein Multitool hab ich sowieso immer dabei und ob der Radausbau jetzt 10 Sekunden mehr oder weniger braucht, ist mir ziemlich egal.

Den originalen Lenker hab ich momentan sogar noch drauf, aber wenn das Lenkerband das nächste mal zu tauschen ist, werd ich gleich einen neuen Lenker mitbestellen. Es muss ja nicht zwingend Carbon sein, aber zumindest ein etwas leichterer, hochwertiger Alulenker.


----------



## Bench (19. August 2018)




----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. August 2018)

Endlich Pässe sammeln nach langer Pause!


----------



## Berni2806 (22. August 2018)

Mein "neues" Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (23. August 2018)

Mein"altes" Gerät, inzwischen in anderen Händen


----------



## Rines (23. August 2018)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Mein "neues" Gerät!


Ist dass das aus dem Bikemarkt? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, richtig schickes Gerät


----------



## Berni2806 (23. August 2018)

@Rines 

Ja richtig erkannt!!!  
Hab Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel umgebaut, ist wirklich der Hammer!!!!


----------



## Ianus (24. August 2018)




----------



## Schossin (24. August 2018)

der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt - hier ein günstiger Neuaufbau für den Winter - Rahmen Kleinanzeigen, Rest aus der Restekiste...Grüße an alle und gute Farhrt.


----------



## cube911 (25. August 2018)

Sieht gut aus die restekiste


----------



## Popeye34 (25. August 2018)




----------



## Lonelybiker (25. August 2018)

Popeye34 schrieb:


>


 Hammergerät!
Gewicht?


----------



## Oseki (25. August 2018)

Bestimmt 10 Kilo, aus der Portokasse


----------



## Popeye34 (25. August 2018)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Hammergerät!
> Gewicht?


Danke
7,4 -so wie es da steht





Oseki schrieb:


> Bestimmt 10 Kilo, aus der Portokasse



10 Kilo aus der Portokasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. August 2018)

Nicht meins, im FB gesehen, aber wäre viel zu schade das hier nicht zu zeigen.


----------



## na!To (28. August 2018)

Hm, ne. Der Bereich um Sitz- Oberohr und Sitzstreben sind nicht hübsch aus.
Abgesehen davon: Kleinster Gang und Ventile nicht ausgerichtet? You had one job...


----------



## dopero (28. August 2018)

Es sind ja nicht mal die Reifenbeschriftungen zu den Ventilen ausgerichtet


----------



## xxxT (28. August 2018)

ich sag mal so ,fahren würde ich es auch ,kaufen eher nicht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. August 2018)

Was ich nie verstehen werde, ist, wie man an einen schlanken Rahmen solch einen fetten Trilobiten von Kurbel schrauben kann. Okay, hier fällt's durch die höheren Laufräder nicht ganz so arg auf, aber mein Fall wär's nicht.


----------



## Ianus (1. September 2018)

Kein Rennrad, aber als solches im Einsatz....


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. September 2018)

Q





Ianus schrieb:


> Kein Rennrad, aber als solches im Einsatz....



Stil


----------



## Scotty18 (5. September 2018)

Eigentlich bin ich Mountainbiker , 2018 hat es mich aber zum Ausgleich auch wieder aufs Rennrad gebracht... vielleicht als MTB´ler sind es auch die Scheibenbremsen geworden  aber damit fühle ich mich einfach wohler

Specialized
Tarmac Disc Edition ltd


----------



## dopero (5. September 2018)

Endlich mal keines komplett in Schwarz. 
Das Lasso am Schaltwerk sieht allerdings seltsam aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (5. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Endlich mal keines komplett in Schwarz.
> Das Lasso am Schaltwerk sieht allerdings seltsam aus.


ja; ich bin auch nicht so der Fan von "uni" ; aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden  manchmal bleibt einem ja keine andere Wahl... Specialized hat eine ganze zeit für mich optisch gar keine ansprechenden Modelle mehr rausgebracht 
mein Stumpjumper Pro Carbon von 2012 ist für mich neben dem Tarmac immer noch das gelungenste Design 

ja stimmt könnte man kürzen; warum das so lang ist weis ich nicht -hatten aber alle Edition Modelle so ... sogar auf der Homepage wurde es so gezeigt /vorgestellt


----------



## Popeye34 (10. September 2018)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> ja; ich bin auch nicht so der Fan von "uni" ; aber zum Glück sind die *Geschmäcker verschieden  manchmal bleibt einem ja keine andere Wahl*... Specialized hat eine ganze zeit für mich optisch gar keine ansprechenden Modelle mehr rausgebracht
> mein Stumpjumper Pro Carbon von 2012 ist für mich neben dem Tarmac immer noch das gelungenste Design
> 
> ja stimmt könnte man kürzen; warum das so lang ist weis ich nicht -hatten aber alle Edition Modelle so ... sogar auf der Homepage wurde es so gezeigt /vorgestellt




Richtig, ich hatte keine  ...

Glückwunsch zum Tarmac!  Wie viel wiegt es so wie auf den Fotos?


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2018)

Sehr schönes Tarmac ! Nur die Stütze fände ich in schwarz schöner.


----------



## Scotty18 (10. September 2018)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Richtig, ich hatte keine  ...
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Tarmac!  Wie viel wiegt es so wie auf den Fotos?


gute frage; mich interessieren Gewichte etc bei sowas eher sekundär ... müsste irgendwo im Datenblatt schauen oder im Netz ; gewogen habe ich es nie


----------



## Popeye34 (10. September 2018)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> gute frage; mich interessieren Gewichte etc bei sowas eher sekundär ... müsste irgendwo im Datenblatt schauen oder im Netz ; gewogen habe ich es nie




Specialized gibt keine Gewichte an.


----------



## Scotty18 (11. September 2018)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Specialized gibt keine Gewichte an.


warum eigentlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (11. September 2018)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich ?



Mein Speci Händler bekam von Specialized diese Antwort: Wir verkaufen Fahrräder und keinen Käse 

Am Ende ist es für mich auch nur zweitrangig, -sonst hätte ich nicht zur Disc Version gegriffen. Aber Interessant ist es schon.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2018)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich ?


Vielleicht haben sie keine Lust, die Kunden zu belügen wie die meisten anderen es tun. Und wenn sie dann als mit die einzigen ehrliche Gewichte angeben, heißt es: "Was, so ein schwerer Bock?!"

Schöne Lackierung in der Tat!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2018)

Giant gibt ebenfalls keine Gewichte an, ihre Begründung dabei ist, dass es keinen einheitlichen Standard gibt, wie Gewichte angegeben werden und dementsprechend die Vergleichbarkeit hinfällg ist. 

In gewisser Weise kann ich das nachvollziehen. Manche Hersteller geben das Gewicht der kleinsten, manche der mittleren Rahmengröße an. 
Aber ich habe auch schon mitbekommen, dass bei manchen Herstellern nichtmal Bremsflüssigkeiten oder Schläuche mitgewogen werden. 
In wie weit das stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen - irgendwie belügt man sich ja dabei selbst.


----------



## Scotty18 (11. September 2018)

ich bin eh nicht der Gewichtsfetischist ... das Paket Muss stimmen und ich glaube kaum das einer von uns ein Gewicht von +-700g am ende noch merkt  
was ich nur merke ist der unterschied zwischen dem Tarmac und dem Levo mit +-20kg  
im Grunde ist aber einer eh immer am Ende schneller leichter besser


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2018)

Und dann ist auch noch die Frage, wo das Gewicht sitzt. 
700 Gramm in den Laufrädern merkt man natürlich am Berg wesentlich mehr als 700 Gramm am Rahmen.

Wie du sagst: Das Wichstigste ist das Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Scotty18 (11. September 2018)

stimmt ^ rotierende Masse ist nicht zu unterschätzen (zwar eher im Beschleunigen) aber dennoch denke ich hier das größte Potential


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2018)

Laut Angaben bei Hibike hat der LRS ca. 1615 g. Sicherlich nicht leicht, aber auch nicht dramatisch, zumal bei der Felgenhöhe.


----------



## bugfix (11. September 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Und dann ist auch noch die Frage, wo das Gewicht sitzt.
> 700 Gramm in den Laufrädern merkt man natürlich am Berg wesentlich mehr als 700 Gramm am Rahmen.
> 
> Wie du sagst: Das Wichstigste ist das Gesamtpaket.



Wobei ich auch schon gehört habe, dass man mit Aero Laufrädern bergab mehr gut macht als mit ultraleichten Laufrädern bergauf. kA ob's stimmt, ich komme aus dem ultimativen Flachland, bin in anderes Flachland gezogen, Berge sind meine natürlichen Feinde


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch schon gehört habe, dass man mit Aero Laufrädern bergab mehr gut macht als mit ultraleichten Laufrädern bergauf. kA ob's stimmt, ich komme aus dem ultimativen Flachland, bin in anderes Flachland gezogen, Berge sind meine natürlichen Feinde



Da spielen aber viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Wind, Gesamtgewicht, Steigungen, Leistungsfähigkeit des Fahrers, Bremsen...

Als ich aber noch die R-Sys hatte, habe ich damit auf jeden Fall gemerkt, dass durch die rotierende Masse man einiges an Energie brauchte, um die Räder auf Geschwindigkeit zu halten. 
Beschleunigen war top, aber wenn man ausrollen hat lassen, merkte man stark den Unterschied zu etwas schwereren Rädern.

Aber ich glaube, wir schweifen etwas ab.


----------



## Lonelybiker (11. September 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Giant gibt ebenfalls keine Gewichte an, ihre Begründung dabei ist, dass es keinen einheitlichen Standard gibt, wie Gewichte angegeben werden und dementsprechend die Vergleichbarkeit hinfällg ist.
> 
> In gewisser Weise kann ich das nachvollziehen. Manche Hersteller geben das Gewicht der kleinsten, manche der mittleren Rahmengröße an.
> Aber ich habe auch schon mitbekommen, dass bei manchen Herstellern nichtmal Bremsflüssigkeiten oder Schläuche mitgewogen werden.
> In wie weit das stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen - irgendwie belügt man sich ja dabei selbst.


 
Das kapiere ich auch nie! Warum wiegt man denn nicht einfach ein Rad so wie man es fährt. (Von miraus halt ohne Pedale, aber dann einfach in S,M,L und XL an die Waage so wie man es fahren kann.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. September 2018)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Das kapiere ich auch nie! Warum wiegt man denn nicht einfach ein Rad so wie man es fährt. (Von miraus halt ohne Pedale, aber dann einfach in S,M,L und XL an die Waage so wie man es fahren kann.)



Da fängt es ja schon an: Jeder fährt unterschiedliche Pedale.
Aber gut, man könnte sich ja darauf einigen, dass man ein Bike ohne Pedale wiegt. 
Wenn das jeder so macht, ist die Vergleichbarkeit ja gegeben.

Aber da es keine Norm gibt, kommt wohl wieder jemand an und meint, sich irgendwie einen Vorteil schaffen zu müssen. 
Gerade im Rennrad-Bereich kommt es natürlich gut an, wenn dein Rad leichter und günstiger als das der Konkurrenz ist. 

Brauchen wir bald, analog zur NEFZ-Norm bei Autos, eine Norm, wie ein Rad gewogen wird?


----------



## norman68 (11. September 2018)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Das kapiere ich auch nie! Warum wiegt man denn nicht einfach ein Rad so wie man es fährt. (Von miraus halt ohne Pedale, aber dann einfach in S,M,L und XL an die Waage so wie man es fahren kann.)



Dann noch jede Farbkombination und Ausstattungsvariante  
Schon alleine verscheiden Reifen/Schläuche können schon mal bis zu 500gr. ausmachen.


----------



## Popeye34 (13. September 2018)

norman68 schrieb:


> Dann noch jede Farbkombination und Ausstattungsvariante
> Schon alleine verscheiden Reifen/Schläuche können schon mal bis zu 500gr. ausmachen.



Genau so ist es


----------



## fellie (14. September 2018)

In Italien gibt es diese Schönheit. Hat jemand einen Kontakt wo man die Teile aus Italien bekommen kann?


----------



## mgerhard (14. September 2018)

mein 2014 Canyon Ultimate CF SLX, ca 7,0kg inkl Pedale


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. September 2018)

Hi,

fast schon zum Saisonende gab es bei mir noch einen Wechsel beim Marathon-Renner. Hab mir das Giant Defy Advanced 1 geholt, war ein super Angebot - die Geometrie und die wesentlichen Fahreigenschaften kannte ich schon vom 2016er Vorgänger.

Endlich hydraulische Scheibenbremsen auch an diesem Renner - mit den mechanischen TRP Spyre des Vorgängers bin ich alles in allem nie so recht warm geworden. Die Shimanos dosieren dagegen perfekt mit geringen Hebelkräften und haben bereits jetzt mit den SRAM Centerline und Resin-Belägen eine super Bremswirkung. Für mich ein deutliches Plus bei der Sicherheit.

Gefühlt fährt sich das Rad mit dem bereits am Vorgänger gefahrenen Laufradsatz auch steifer und lenkpräziser, der Dämpfungskomfort gerade des Hinterbaus ist nach wie vor top. Die gefühlt bessere Lenkpräzision kann ich mir nur mit den Steckachsen ggü. Schnellspannern am Vorgänger erklären, bin ja auch kein 65kg-Floh.


----------



## Airshot (17. September 2018)

Katastrophe was habt ihr für Satteltaschen


----------



## Scotty18 (17. September 2018)

Airshot schrieb:


> Katastrophe was habt ihr für Satteltaschen


zeig mir besser wo
schlauch
Kartusche
Heber
Flickzeug
und ggf ein Werkzeug reingeht!


----------



## Airshot (17. September 2018)

geht sogar eine Minipumpe rein.

 und am Sattel hängt nix rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (17. September 2018)

und ich bau mir keine 2 Getränke halter dran  sieht genau so besch**** aus


----------



## fellie (18. September 2018)

Für was gibt es Trikottaschen?


----------



## Oseki (18. September 2018)




----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2018)

Nur weil ZIPP draufsteht ist die noch lange nicht schön


----------



## c3pflo (18. September 2018)

Das ist so eine unnötige Diskussion


----------



## bugfix (18. September 2018)

Und täglich grüßt die Stylepolizei. Ich habe mir schon angewöhnt, vor jedem Bild die Tasche abzumachen  Habe da aber auch Schlauch, Reifenheber und meinen Wera Mini Zyklop drin. Das Zeug ist immer in der Tasche und ich muss da nie umher kramen und kann die einfach an meinen Sattel clippen (Fizik!). 


Flo1234 schrieb:


> Das ist so eine unnötige Diskussion


!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2018)

ich habe sie auch immer am Sattel. Aber die Tasche ist noch das schönste Teil an meinem Renner


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. September 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt die Stylepolizei. Ich habe mir schon angewöhnt, vor jedem Bild die Tasche abzumachen



Siehste, ich habe nur meine beiden großen Camelbak Podium Chill aus den Haltern genommen, weil die Flaschen farblich noch voll auf das alte Rad abgestimmt sind... 

... und ja, wenn ich den Renner nehme, dann ausschliesslich für Ausfahrten von mindestens 2-4h. Und da brauche ICH persönlich auch zwei große Flaschen Wasser.


----------



## seblubb (18. September 2018)

Schlimmer als im Handtaschenforum...


----------



## bugfix (18. September 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> ... und ja, wenn ich den Renner nehme, dann ausschliesslich für Ausfahrten von mindestens 2-4h. Und da brauche ICH persönlich auch zwei große Flaschen Wasser.



Ja, das kommt noch dazu. Es ist auch einfach nicht immer ein Biergarten auf dem Weg.

Dein Defy finde ich übrigens klasse. Die 2019er Modelle kommen jetzt wohl werksseitig mit Powermeter (zumindest ab dem Ultegra Di2 Modell), ziemlich coole Entwicklung bei Giant.


----------



## na!To (18. September 2018)

fellie schrieb:


> Für was gibt es Trikottaschen?


Die sind vielleicht voll mit Essen, Handy, n bisschen Geld/Karte, Windweste/-jacke?


Airshot schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 773917 geht sogar eine Minipumpe rein.Anhang anzeigen 773918 und am Sattel hängt nix rum


Wenn man nur ne Stunde fährt, reicht vielleicht auch nur eine Trinkflasche?
Und diese Tasche im Falschenhalter ist jetzt auch nicht so stylish. Der Sattel und das Oberrohr ebenfalls.
Dann lieber ne kleine Tasche unterm Sattel.


----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2018)

Noch dazu das Licht vorne und mit Kette am kleinen Blatt fotografiert! tztztz....


----------



## c3pflo (18. September 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Noch dazu das Licht vorne und mit Kette am kleinen Blatt fotografiert! tztztz....



Ich finde es überhaupt unerhört frech, dass es Leute gibt, die das kleine Blatt tatsächlich BENUTZEN!


----------



## na!To (18. September 2018)




----------



## Scott-Chameleon (19. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde euch gerne meinen neuen Renner vorstellen. Nachdem ich dieses Jahr das Foil Premium Disc als Testrad fahren durfte, musste jetzt wieder was eigenes her. Und zwar nach meinen Wünschen, also nix von der Stange, und ohne große Kompromisse.
Ich habe mir als Basis also ein Scott Foil aus 2018 gekauft:






Dieses Rad wurde aber komplett zerlegt, da ich es mit meinen Teilen aufbauen wollte:





Folgende Teile wurde ausgesucht:





Scott Foil 2018 Disc Rahmenset incl. Sattelstütze
SRAM Red eTap HRD WiFli
Zipp 302 Disc
Syncros Aero Bar Combo
Tune Re4mer
Pirelli P Zero Reifen
Dura Ace Pedale
Lizard Skins Lenkerband

Und fertig sieht es dann so aus:










Grüße
Chameleon


----------



## c3pflo (19. September 2018)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde euch gerne meinen neuen Renner vorstellen. Nachdem ich dieses Jahr das Foil Premium Disc als Testrad fahren durfte, musste jetzt wieder was eigenes her. Und zwar nach meinen Wünschen, also nix von der Stange, und ohne große Kompromisse.
> Ich habe mir als Basis also ein Scott Foil aus 2018 gekauft:
> 
> ...



Die Fläche, die von Logos bedeckt wird, ist aber auch maximal groß geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> schreib doch mal kurz was zu der Bremsenkombination...
> Sind das Picola-Sättel für Postmount?
> ...


Hi Markus,

sorry für die vieeeeeeeeeeel zu späte Antwort. Hier die Infos zum Bremsentuning

http://www.becomeapro.one/2018/09/1...un-auch-fuers-road-gravel-und-cyclocrossbike/


----------



## EmDoubleU (19. September 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> sorry für die vieeeeeeeeeeel zu späte Antwort. Hier die Infos zum Bremsentuning
> 
> http://www.becomeapro.one/2018/09/1...un-auch-fuers-road-gravel-und-cyclocrossbike/



Hi Daniel,

trotzdem danke! 

Im Text werden dann ja auch alle Fragen beantwortet. Unter anderem, dass die Picola mit Shimano nur über die BH90-Leitung wie bei den aktuellen Rennrad-Discbremsen zusammenarbeitet. Gerade bei den älteren Varianten wäre ein Wechsel wahrscheinlich noch attraktiver, hier wurde aber noch die Shimano BH59-Leitung verwendet.


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> trotzdem danke!
> 
> Im Text werden dann ja auch alle Fragen beantwortet. Unter anderem, dass die Picola mit Shimano nur über die BH90-Leitung wie bei den aktuellen Rennrad-Discbremsen zusammenarbeitet. Gerade bei den älteren Varianten wäre ein Wechsel wahrscheinlich noch attraktiver, hier wurde aber noch die Shimano BH59-Leitung verwendet.


Selbst bei mir war die BH59 an der aktuellen Bremse verbaut. Habe dann einfach die Bremsleitung erneuert und mir ein schönes, grelles Lenkerband gegönnt


----------



## EmDoubleU (19. September 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Selbst bei mir war die BH59 an der aktuellen Bremse verbaut. Habe dann einfach die Bremsleitung erneuert und mir ein schönes, grelles Lenkerband gegönnt



Hmm, welche STIs von Shimano hast Du denn?
Und die harmonieren dann auch mit der BH90, obwohl an der Bremsanlage ursprünglich die BH59 verbaut war?
Dann ja auch mit den entsprechenden messingfarbenen Pins + Oliven.


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hmm, welche STIs von Shimano hast Du denn?
> Und die harmonieren dann auch mit der BH90, obwohl an der Bremsanlage ursprünglich die BH59 verbaut war?
> Dann ja auch mit den entsprechenden messingfarbenen Pins + Oliven.


Habe die ST-RS685, wie im Beitrag beschrieben hab ich das bei @Mr. Tr!ckstuff  machen lassen, die haben Leitung und passende Fittings montiert.


----------



## diodato (3. Oktober 2018)

Gestern vom Händler abgeholt.  0 km und noch nichts eingestellt. Der Vorbau wird noch gegen ein Extralite getauscht solange probiere ich halt mehrere Längen


----------



## xxxT (3. Oktober 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> Gestern vom Händler abgeholt.  0 km und noch nichts eingestellt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 779567


waaas? rauf auf den bock und das minitool nicht vergessen, farbe finde ich nett.


----------



## diodato (3. Oktober 2018)

Bin am arbeiten, aber morgen früh


----------



## bugfix (4. Oktober 2018)

Meine Güte ist das ein hohes Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Oktober 2018)

Zusammen mit Steuerrohrlänge und Spacerhöhe lässt das auf einen ziemlich großen Fahrer schließen.

Die schlanken Kettenblätter an der Red gefallen mir! Guter Tausch! Auch der restliche Aufbau ist schlicht und stimmig. 
Dass Räder in kleinerer Rahmenhöhe meist besser aussehen, ist halt so. Aber deswegen kann man sich ja nicht schrumpfen lassen.


----------



## diodato (4. Oktober 2018)

Ne sooo Groß bin ich nicht. 183 90Sl. Ich habe schon ein 58 Rahmen gekauft. Bei meinen Giant war die Sitzposition noch krasser. Jetzt ist es recht entspannt. Aktuell wiegt das Rad so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist 6,22 kg mit dem Extralite Vorbau. 6,08 Kg.  Gruß


----------



## bugfix (5. Oktober 2018)

Krasser Wert für einen Disc Renner in der Größe!


----------



## Popeye34 (6. Oktober 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> Ne sooo Groß bin ich nicht. 183 90Sl. Ich habe schon ein 58 Rahmen gekauft. Bei meinen Giant war die Sitzposition noch krasser. Jetzt ist es recht entspannt. Aktuell wiegt das Rad so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist 6,22 kg mit dem Extralite Vorbau. 6,08 Kg.  Gruß



Eine Teileliste wäre Interessant.


----------



## prince67 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich frage, wie man allein durch Wechsel des Vorbaus 140g einsparen kann. 
Extralite Länge 100mm wiegt 79g -> alter Vorbau muss 220g wiegen. Selbst Bontrager (Trek Standardvorbau) hat glaube ich nicht so einen schweren Vorbau.


----------



## diodato (6. Oktober 2018)

Die 140gr spare ich durch den Vorbau und durch das weglassen des Expanders ein. Ich habe nur eine sehr grobe Teileliste. Aber das Frameset wiegt komplett 1240 gr. Der Lrs 1000gr. Ich kann ja mal an Bild von der Waage machen. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oseki (6. Oktober 2018)

Expander stabilisiert das Gabelschaftrohr. Warum weglassen? Hab ich irgendwas verpennt?


----------



## Nordpol (6. Oktober 2018)

Hast Du nicht...
Ein schwerer Expander wiegt vielleicht 30gr.


----------



## diodato (6. Oktober 2018)

Mein Expander wiegt 56 gramm. Heute habe ich noch den Trittfrequnzmesser verbaut, der wurde nicht mit gewogen. Neu wiegen werde ich erst beim finalen Stand. Ob es dann 6.08  oder 6.11 wiegt Interessiert mich dann wenig. Gruß


----------



## Bench (8. Oktober 2018)

Etwas verschwommen 

Im Hintergrund der Grünten - Wächter des Allgäus. Aber man könnte meinen, da beginnt Mordur. Zum Glück sind mir keine Hobbits begegnet


----------



## AngryApe (9. Oktober 2018)

Okay, eigentlich ist das das falsche Unterforum, aber da ich es primär als Rennrad missbrauche hier mein generalüberholtes Pureblood (Riss im Sitzrohr repariert + neue Farbe)


----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Oktober 2018)

Witzig, erst die Tage an das alte Piecemaker gedacht und gegooglet...  sehr schön  (die Kurbel ist in diesem Falle etwas massiv)
Ich hoffe, dass dir nun der Rahmen lange halten wird!


----------



## na!To (9. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich die STIs sehe, kann da was überhaupt nicht stimmen.


----------



## McBaren (9. Oktober 2018)

Was einem immer so zuläuft......keine Ahnung was da draus werden soll. An die Wand?


----------



## diodato (9. Oktober 2018)

Ist das ein Alan? Wenn bei einigen haben sich dich die Rohre in den Muffen gelöst, aber sonst sehr schick.  Ich mag generell nicht die dicken Sättel. Ich würde den gegen einen Selle San Marco Regal Sattel tauschen wenns passt. Vielleicht noch schönerer Bremsen ansonsten klasse Kiste. Gruß


----------



## McBaren (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke Diodato,
ist mir wirklich Gestern so zugelaufen und ich hab nichts dran gemacht - den Sattel find ich auch Gülle.
Dein geschultes Auge hat es richtig gesehen: Ist ein Alan späte 70er / frühe 80er.
Weiss wirklich noch nicht was ich damit machen soll, aber wenn ich das hier sehe:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pro...e-carbon-aluminium-alan.879385/#post-15526442
komme ich auf dumme Gedanken - bin halt (noch) kein Rennradlfahrer.
Aber es geht hier ja ums herzeigen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (9. Oktober 2018)

zum Rennrad fahren würde ich ich das Rad nicht benutzen wollen, weil für mich ist Rennrad fahren, Vollgas fahren, dafür ist es zu schade. Ich würde es stilgerecht aufbauen oder komplettieren. Z.B. Campa 8x Super Record, Campa Sheriffstern Hochprofil Naben kombiniert mit "alten" Mavic Cxp Felgen usw. Von mir aus könnte es Jahre dauern.... aber am Ende hätte ich ein Rad für Ausflüge,  Biergarten, Eisdiele und rum cruisen. Gruß


----------



## McBaren (9. Oktober 2018)

Wäre ne Idee Diodato, aber für Ausflüge, Biergarten, Eisdiele, KNEIPE und rum cruisen hab ich schon so viele andere Räder die mit den Reifen im Stall scharren - ich denke es gibt für mich 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Einmal Luft in die Reifen, eine coole Runde drehn und dann so lassen wie es ist und an die Wand hängen.
2. Es auf eine Art MTB umbauen - das hätte den Reiz mit allen "Regeln" zu brechen aber schad ums anscheinend unverbastelte Bike.
3. Es verkaufen - dumme Idee: Man verkauft doch nicht seine Kinder.
Lassen wir die anderen herzeigen.
Viele Grüße
McBaren


----------



## TinoKlaus (10. Oktober 2018)

Spontan denke ich an einen Aufbau mit Dura-Ace Di2. als 1-fach mit einer Easton EC90 SL. Dunkelbraune Skinnwallreifen nur dann, wenn Lenkerband, Sattel, Hoods auch braun werden können.

Ist das Titangeröhr mit Stahlmuffen? Was hat der Rahmen für Abmessungen? Sieht nach 58er Rahmengröße aus.


----------



## McBaren (10. Oktober 2018)

Soweit ich das recherchieren konnte, ist die Größe bei Alan unten im Rahmen eingeschlagen: 59/60 steht da, liegst also mit 58 fast richtig - geschultes Auge.
Auch sei irgendwo das Baujahr eingeschlagen - konnte aber noch nichts dazu finden.
Die Muffen und Rohre sollten aus Alu sein - wiegt so wie es steht 10kg - mit wenig Luft in den Reifen ;-)


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Oktober 2018)




----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön !


----------



## bugfix (19. Oktober 2018)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Schickes speci



Was ist das denn für eine Satteltasche?


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Oktober 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Satteltasche?



Das ist die Specialized "Stormproof", passt quasi ins SWAT-Gewinden vieler Specialized Sättel (also der Halter)...


----------



## Deihlos (20. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal meine Rennreifele als Rahmenset und nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut.
Synapse Hi Mode VLT 56er 2018 mit Sram Red Etap, DT Swiss 460DB/Novatec Ultratlight mit Vittoria Corsa 28mm, 3T Ergosum LTD mit Arx 2 Pro 120mm 17°, Selle Italia SLR Superflow
Absolutes Traumrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (21. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Revo_3 (21. Oktober 2018)

Hab auch ein tarmac, aber grad robustere Reifen fürn Winter drauf.


----------



## bugfix (21. Oktober 2018)

Habe auch wieder meine 32mm GP4S drauf, auf den 21C Felgen gut 36mm breit. Komfort mit den Teilen ist schon echt 1A.




Das Beste an den Reifen ist aber, dass ich damit locker jeden Feld- oder Schotterweg mitnehmen kann. Weiß gar nicht so recht, was mich davon abhält den das ganze Jahr über zu fahren.


----------



## P4LL3R (22. Oktober 2018)

Das sind aber nicht mehr die originalen Fulcrum Quattro Laufräder, oder? Schauen irgendwie dunkler aus.

Ich bin mit meinem Paralane eigentlich auch noch ganz zufrieden, in den letzten Tagen hab ich aber wieder eher nach einem Aero/Race Bike gesucht. Das Problem des Paralane ist, dass es meiner Meinung nach fast zu kurz ist. Ich hab jetzt eh schon einen 120er Vorbau drauf, aber trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass es locker 1-2cm länger sein könnte. Vielleicht probier ich noch einen längeren Vorbau, aber irgendwann sind da halt auch die Grenzen erreicht. 

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, ein älteres (Handy)Foto von meinem Paralane:


----------



## bugfix (22. Oktober 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das sind aber nicht mehr die originalen Fulcrum Quattro Laufräder, oder? Schauen irgendwie dunkler aus.



Nein, sind's nicht. Hab mir vor einer Weile vom Zarko (laufrad tuning) was zusammenbauen lassen, bisschen breiter und tiefer. Bin sehr zufrieden!



P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das Problem des Paralane ist, dass es meiner Meinung nach fast zu kurz ist. Ich hab jetzt eh schon einen 120er Vorbau drauf, aber trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass es locker 1-2cm länger sein könnte. Vielleicht probier ich noch einen längeren Vorbau, aber irgendwann sind da halt auch die Grenzen erreicht.



Kann ich auf dem Foto nicht erkennen, aber ist dein Vorbau nicht sogar schon negativ?


----------



## P4LL3R (22. Oktober 2018)

Ok, danke! Eigentlich bin ich mit den Fulcrum Quattro ja zufrieden, aber man merkt, dass sie nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik sind. Trotz der recht geringen Höhe sind sie recht seitenwindanfällig. 

Ja, momentan ist ein 120mm -6º Vorbau drauf, hier sieht man es besser (ist das aktuellste Foto, momentan ist ein anderer Sattel drauf, sonst ist aber alles gleich):




Ist halt immer schwierig, wenn man ein Bike Online bestellt und nicht probefahren kann bzw. oft kommt man auch erst nach einigen Kilometern drauf, dass irgendwas anders besser passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (22. Oktober 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ok, danke! Eigentlich bin ich mit den Fulcrum Quattro ja zufrieden, aber man merkt, dass sie nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik sind. Trotz der recht geringen Höhe sind sie recht seitenwindanfällig.



Ja, schmal, recht windanfällig und ich wollte außerdem Centerlock Bremsscheiben verwenden. Fahre jetzt letztlich nichts was sonderlich "fancy" wäre, Yishun Felgen auf DT350 Naben, aus meiner Sicht ein kosteneffizientes Sorglospaket. 25mm Reifen fallen da bald so breit aus wie 28er auf den Fulcrums, sitzen aber nicht wie Ballonreifen und ich kann die mit 5 Bar fahren. Die GP4S in 32mm Breite fahre ich sogar bei 3-3,5 Bar. Aus meiner Sicht im Vergleich zu den Fulcrums viel angenehmer. Entscheidend war aber auch für mich besonders die Windanfälligkeit, ich hatte da ein paar Erlebnisse, wo mir am Ende der Tour quasi die Arme schlotterten weil ich so am Lenker arbeiten musste. Passt m.E. nicht ins Konzept eines Endurance Rades.

Die Geo vom Paralane passt für mich halt wie angegossen. Manchmal schiele ich trotzdem auf Räder mit "Race" Geo für die kurzen Ballerrunden. Kommt aber (momentan) nicht in Frage  Werde an meinem jetzt auch erstmal nix mehr ändern.


----------



## Deihlos (23. Oktober 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ja, schmal, recht windanfällig und ich wollte außerdem Centerlock Bremsscheiben verwenden. Fahre jetzt letztlich nichts was sonderlich "fancy" wäre, Yishun Felgen auf DT350 Naben, aus meiner Sicht ein kosteneffizientes Sorglospaket. 25mm Reifen fallen da bald so breit aus wie 28er auf den Fulcrums, sitzen aber nicht wie Ballonreifen und ich kann die mit 5 Bar fahren. Die GP4S in 32mm Breite fahre ich sogar bei 3-3,5 Bar. Aus meiner Sicht im Vergleich zu den Fulcrums viel angenehmer. Entscheidend war aber auch für mich besonders die Windanfälligkeit, ich hatte da ein paar Erlebnisse, wo mir am Ende der Tour quasi die Arme schlotterten weil ich so am Lenker arbeiten musste. Passt m.E. nicht ins Konzept eines Endurance Rades.
> 
> Die Geo vom Paralane passt für mich halt wie angegossen. Manchmal schiele ich trotzdem auf Räder mit "Race" Geo für die kurzen Ballerrunden. Kommt aber (momentan) nicht in Frage  Werde an meinem jetzt auch erstmal nix mehr ändern.



Was für Yishun Felgen fährst du? hatte es mir auch überlegt das nächste mal wenn ich in china 2 Felgen mit zu bringen. Kannst du welche empfehlen? Dank dir.


----------



## prince67 (23. Oktober 2018)

Deihlos schrieb:


> Synapse Hi Mode VLT 56er 2018


Jetzt, da doch schon einige "gefällt mir" hast, darf ich auch etwas kritisieren.

Der Vorbau gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Er passt nicht zu dem abfallenden Oberrohr.
Ich weiß, dass du den wahrscheinlich so brauchst, um auf deine Überhöhung zu kommen. Aber ich bleib dabei, er gefällt mir so nicht. Da wäre ein anderer Rahmen mit kürzeren Steuerrohr schöner.


----------



## bugfix (23. Oktober 2018)

Deihlos schrieb:


> Was für Yishun Felgen fährst du? hatte es mir auch überlegt das nächste mal wenn ich in china 2 Felgen mit zu bringen. Kannst du welche empfehlen? Dank dir.



Ich bin nicht der Laufrad-Guru aber bei mir tun's jetzt v/h die WTD4C-DISC-24H-UD (44mm). Ich glaube, Yishun hat da mittlerweile eine neue, leichtere Version im Angebot. Bin mit meinen zufrieden!


----------



## Deihlos (23. Oktober 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Jetzt, da doch schon einige "gefällt mir" hast, darf ich auch etwas kritisieren.
> 
> Der Vorbau gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Er passt nicht zu dem abfallenden Oberrohr.
> Ich weiß, dass du den wahrscheinlich so brauchst, um auf deine Überhöhung zu kommen. Aber ich bleib dabei, er gefällt mir so nicht. Da wäre ein anderer Rahmen mit kürzeren Steuerrohr schöner.



Ich kann Kritik abhaben alles gut!
Ich bin mit der Vorbau Geschichte immer noch am probieren.
Hatte vorher einen 100mm 6° verbaut war ich nicht zufrieden.
Den 120er 17° war jetzt ein Versuch hab ich von einem Freund umsonst bekommen  ...war schon besser aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden.
Probier jetzt mal noch einen 120mm 6° danach wird dann entschieden


----------



## Twenty9er (25. Oktober 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Jetzt, da doch schon einige "gefällt mir" hast, darf ich auch etwas kritisieren.
> 
> Der Vorbau gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Er passt nicht zu dem abfallenden Oberrohr.
> Ich weiß, dass du den wahrscheinlich so brauchst, um auf deine Überhöhung zu kommen. Aber ich bleib dabei, er gefällt mir so nicht. Da wäre ein anderer Rahmen mit kürzeren Steuerrohr schöner.


Sicher, optisch wäre ein Supersix bei gleicher Sitzposition stimmiger. Aber das Synapse hat andere Vorteile: Reifenfreiheit, Komfort, Steckachse hinten (Bei Supersix u. CAAD12 wäre eine Umstellung auf Steckachse auch eine feine Sache imho).


----------



## norman68 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mal wieder ein Colnago entdeckt und mußte zuschlagen


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2018)

Sehr geil !


----------



## stuhli (31. Oktober 2018)

McBaren schrieb:


> Soweit ich das recherchieren konnte, ist die Größe bei Alan unten im Rahmen eingeschlagen: 59/60 steht da, liegst also mit 58 fast richtig - geschultes Auge.
> Auch sei irgendwo das Baujahr eingeschlagen - konnte aber noch nichts dazu finden.
> Die Muffen und Rohre sollten aus Alu sein - wiegt so wie es steht 10kg - mit wenig Luft in den Reifen ;-)



Schönes Alan.
Auf dem Sattelrohr auf der Antriebsseite oben unter der Muffe ist ne Nummer eingeschlagen. Die letzten 2 Ziffern sind das Baujahr.
Haste noch mehr Bilder, auch von der Antriebsseite? Scheint mit Campagnolo ausgestattet zu sein.
Wenn Du noch mehr Fahrräder hast, putzt es schön....fahr es ab und zu und hängs an die Wand. Ich vermute mal dass es schön flext, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, weil das schon die Neuräder gemacht haben.
Versuche gerade im Bikemarkt ein Alan Crosser zu verkaufen und hatte schon einige Interessenten, die aber immer etwas erschrocken waren wegen der Labilität im Steuerkopfbereich.....it's not a bug - it's a feature. Komfortabel fährt es sich.


----------



## P4LL3R (1. November 2018)

Noch einmal im aktuellen Zustand mit anderem Sattel und Vorbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. November 2018)

was klebt auf dem Sattel? Klettverschluss


----------



## P4LL3R (1. November 2018)

Ein paar Fetzen Lenkerband - das ist ein glatter Carbonsattel und so rutsche ich nicht darauf herum


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. November 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ein paar Fetzen Lenkerband - das ist ein glatter Carbonsattel und so rutsche ich nicht darauf herum


bezieh ihn doch sauber... Sprühkleber und dann eine Schicht Alcantara drauf.. wird doch so dem schönen Rad nicht gerecht


----------



## EmDoubleU (1. November 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Noch einmal im aktuellen Zustand mit anderem Sattel und Vorbau:



Hi,

welchen Lenker hast Du da verbaut?
Wirkt recht kompakt, aber mit einer guten Ausformung der Drops.


----------



## P4LL3R (1. November 2018)

Das mit dem selber beziehen wird mit meinem handwerklichem Geschick nix. Es wird aber wahrscheinlich bald ein mit Leder bezogener Sattel von Berk draufkommen, der ist dann ein paar Gramm leichter, schöner und vermutlich auch bequemer. Die China-Carbonsättel geben ja keinen Millimeter nach.

@Carpman Das ist ein FSA Omega Compact in 440mm. Der war original drauf, soll aber auch bald getauscht werden, da er mir etwas zu breit und vor allem zu schwer ist (er wiegt um die 340g, kostet aber auch fast nix, ca. 30€).

Ich bin mir generell noch unsicher, wie es mit dem Rad weitergeht. Wie ich vor ein paar Posts ja schon einmal geschrieben hab, hätte ich gerne etwas sportlicheres wie ein Canyon Aeroad. Viel tiefer und weiter nach vorne kommt man mit der Endurance-Geo halt nicht. Evtl könnte ich noch einen 120mm -17 Grad Vorbau montieren, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## bugfix (1. November 2018)

Klingt ja eh so, als ob du das Radl eher früher als später abstoßen willst. Dann würde ich ja nimmer zu viel darein investieren.


----------



## Deihlos (1. November 2018)

Heute noch der Renner für meine bessere Hälfte fertig gemacht.
Solide Komponenten. komplette Ultegra Disc Gruppe, Deda Vorbau/Lenker, Selle Italia Sattel, Mavic Laufradsatz, Vittoria Corsa 28mm, OEM Rahmenset.
Ist ein richtig schönes Rad geworden.


----------



## ONE78 (3. November 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das mit dem selber beziehen wird mit meinem handwerklichem Geschick nix. Es wird aber wahrscheinlich bald ein mit Leder bezogener Sattel von Berk draufkommen, der ist dann ein paar Gramm leichter, schöner und vermutlich auch bequemer. Die China-Carbonsättel geben ja keinen Millimeter nach.
> 
> @Carpman Das ist ein FSA Omega Compact in 440mm. Der war original drauf, soll aber auch bald getauscht werden, da er mir etwas zu breit und vor allem zu schwer ist (er wiegt um die 340g, kostet aber auch fast nix, ca. 30€).
> 
> Ich bin mir generell noch unsicher, wie es mit dem Rad weitergeht. Wie ich vor ein paar Posts ja schon einmal geschrieben hab, hätte ich gerne etwas sportlicheres wie ein Canyon Aeroad. Viel tiefer und weiter nach vorne kommt man mit der Endurance-Geo halt nicht. Evtl könnte ich noch einen 120mm -17 Grad Vorbau montieren, das wars dann aber auch schon.


Mit dem flatforce und einem Lenker mit ordentlich drop geht da noch einiges an tiefer und länger ist ja noch einfacher...


----------



## P4LL3R (4. November 2018)

Ja da hast du schon Recht, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Mit dem 111mm Flatforce sollte schon noch einiges gehen.
Ein Problem, das ich mit dem Rad habe, ist, dass es mir optisch "zu langweilig" ist. Schwarz ist zwar zeitlos, aber auch recht langweilig.
Ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich irgendwie ein paar farbliche Akzente setzen kann, um das ganze ein bisschen aufzulockern. Buntes Lenkerband wäre natürlich möglich und recht einfach, aber das ist auch immer ein bisschen empfindlich.
Skinwall Reifen könnten auch helfen.

Oder ich kauf mir einen Quadratmeter 3M Folie und mach zum Beispiel den Focus Schriftzug silber, rot, blau, grün oder sonst irgendwas. Komplett schwarz ist mir zumindest zu langweilig, vor allem, weil mein MTB auch komplett schwarz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (4. November 2018)

Ein vernünftiges farbiges Lenkerband ist nicht nennenswert empfindlicher als ein schwarzes. Und wenn es doch schnell schwarze Stellen bekommt, sollte man mal andere Handschuhe probieren, bevor man die Schuld beim Lenkerband sucht. Dazu könnte man Reifen mit farbiger Lauffläche/Flanke (z.B. Vittoria, Michelin, Continental, Maxxis) kombinieren. Farblich passende Flaschenhalter sind auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## P4LL3R (4. November 2018)

Auf meinem Trek Madone war damals ein weißes Korkband drauf, das war schon ziemlich empfindlich. Aber es muss ja nicht unbedingt weiß sein, das ist natürlich extra empfindlich. Ein Silikonband in einer normalen Farbe wäre wahrscheinlich schon deutlich unempfindlicher, das stimmt schon. 
Farbige Reifen kommen für mich aber nicht in Frage, das schaut für mich zu sehr nach Kindergarten aus, Skinwall ist ja noch OK, mehr aber nicht. 

Ich denke, ich werd mich einmal eine Zeit lang mit Photoshop beschäftigen und ein paar Varianten "durchprobieren" müssen.


----------



## dopero (4. November 2018)

Nur ein Teil des Lenkers mit farbigen Band wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## P4LL3R (4. November 2018)

Ja, das würde auch gehen, oder es gibt eh schon einige Lenkerbänder mit ein paar kleinen Farbelementen (Supacaz, Cinelli Caleido usw.).
Ich hab gerade ein bisschen virtuell herumgebastelt, was haltet ihr davon?




Die grünen Teile vom Flaschenhalter und Vorbau hab ich weggetan und dafür hab ich ein paar Hellblaue Elemente hinzugefügt. Also den Focus-Schriftzug unten und ein paar Streifen auf dem Rad verteilt. Schaut meiner Meinung nach zumindest nicht mehr ganz so langweilig aus.
Die Frage ist nur, ob es den Aufwand wert ist, wenn ich im Hinterkopf das Gefühl hab, dass ich sowieso ein anderes Rad "brauche".
Falls das Paralane aber trotz des anderen Rades bei mir bleiben würde, wäre es natürlich egal.

Edit: Hab jetzt noch schnell virtuell Skinwall-Reifen montiert:




So langsam gefällt mir das doch schon ganz gut


----------



## bugfix (4. November 2018)

Finde ich ziemlich nice! Hatte auch schon mal über einen farblich abgesetzten Schriftzug gedacht (aber eher rot oder weiß). Bin in der Hinsicht leider selbst zu unbegabt und habe keinen befreundeten Lackierer o.ä.


----------



## kordesh (4. November 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Edit: Hab jetzt noch schnell virtuell Skinwall-Reifen montiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt richtig gut das blau/schwarz mit den Skinwalls - feines Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2018)

Schönes Focus !


----------



## McBaren (5. November 2018)

stuhli schrieb:


> Schönes Alan.
> Auf dem Sattelrohr auf der Antriebsseite oben unter der Muffe ist ne Nummer eingeschlagen. Die letzten 2 Ziffern sind das Baujahr.
> Haste noch mehr Bilder, auch von der Antriebsseite? Scheint mit Campagnolo ausgestattet zu sein.
> Wenn Du noch mehr Fahrräder hast, putzt es schön....fahr es ab und zu und hängs an die Wand. Ich vermute mal dass es schön flext, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, weil das schon die Neuräder gemacht haben.
> Versuche gerade im Bikemarkt ein Alan Crosser zu verkaufen und hatte schon einige Interessenten, die aber immer etwas erschrocken waren wegen der Labilität im Steuerkopfbereich.....it's not a bug - it's a feature. Komfortabel fährt es sich.



Danke für den Tipp Stuhli - leider kann ich keine weitere Nummer finden. Der Antrieb ist komplett Campagnolo. Naben und Bremsen nicht.
Werde mal Luft reintun und ne Runde fahren - wenn man da Fahrrad so "in die Hand" nimmt fühlt es sich stabil und wertig an.
Deinen Crosser finde ich wunderschön.


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. November 2018)

Komoot hat wieder mal 1A Rennrad taugliche Wege vorgeschlagen






Bei um die Null Grad waren meine Füße nach über 4 Stunden Fahrt nur noch Eisblöcke.






Ciao
Ampel


----------



## diodato (22. November 2018)

noch fahrbar!!!


----------



## xxxT (22. November 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> noch fahrbar!!!


vor allem mit n cyclocrossrennrad 
gehen tut alles


----------



## corfrimor (23. November 2018)

Ey kommt schon, ihr Sissies! _Feinster _Asphalt!? 








Edit: Wo is'n das? Sieht schön aus.


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. November 2018)

diodato schrieb:


> noch fahrbar!!!





xxxT schrieb:


> vor allem mit n cyclocrossrennrad
> gehen tut alles





corfrimor schrieb:


> Ey kommt schon, ihr Sissies! _Feinster _Asphalt!?
> 
> 
> Edit: Wo is'n das? Sieht schön aus.



Alles gut  Im Vergleich zum Zustand der meisten Berliner Radwege, ist das da Flüsterasphalt.
@corfrimor: Berliner Umland -  von Neubrück Richtung Hermsdorf


----------



## diodato (23. November 2018)

Dachte ich mir doch das das ein Panzerschnellweg in Berlin ist


----------



## corfrimor (23. November 2018)

Hab sowas auch vermutet. Danke!


----------



## P4LL3R (1. Dezember 2018)

Mein Paralane hat endlich ein bisschen Farbe, eine sportlichere Sitzposition und ein paar leichtere Teile bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (1. Dezember 2018)

Und jetzt etwas Kontrastprogramm:


----------



## kordesh (1. Dezember 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Edit: Hab jetzt noch schnell virtuell Skinwall-Reifen montiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





P4LL3R schrieb:


> Mein Paralane hat endlich ein bisschen Farbe, eine sportlichere Sitzposition und ein paar leichtere Teile bekommen:





Skinwall!!!!


----------



## ONE78 (1. Dezember 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Mein Paralane hat endlich ein bisschen Farbe, eine sportlichere Sitzposition und ein paar leichtere Teile bekommen:


Na geht doch! Glückwunsch!
Welcher flatforce ist das und wie leicht is es jetzt?


----------



## P4LL3R (1. Dezember 2018)

Skinwall kommen drauf, sobald der Pro One fertig gefahren ist 

Es ist der 111mm Flatforce. Die Geometrie bzw. Sitzposition gefällt mir zumindest bis jetzt deutlich besser.
Leider ist der Flatforce so schwer, dass das Gesamtgewicht kaum gesunken ist. Momentan hat es 7,52kg, mit den anderen Reifen sollten dann aber 7,4kg machbar sein.


----------



## bugfix (1. Dezember 2018)

So viele Skinwall Reifen gibt's ja leider auch wieder nicht, im Prinzip Vittoria Corsa und Veloflex Master (letzterer mittlerweile auch in 28mm). Pannenschutz fand ich leider bei beiden nicht sonderlich doll, aber schick sehen sie aus und speziell der Veloflex fährt sich 1A. Was gibt's sonst noch, Specialized Turbo Cotton, von Challenge irgendwas. Jemand Erfahrungen damit? Hab hier eigentlich schon einen frischen Satz Pirellis...


----------



## na!To (1. Dezember 2018)

Vittoria Corsa Control G+ oder Schwalbe One Skinwall TLR

/Die Challenge Dinger sind mist.


----------



## bugfix (1. Dezember 2018)

Den Schwalbe One gibt's aber auch nur in Australien mit Skinwall, oder?

Edit: Angefixt von der Verwandlung von @P4LL3R's Radl hab ich jetzt auch mal mit den technisch ausgeklügeltsten Methoden überhaupt herum experimentiert (Paint), nachdem ich das Cannondale hier sah: 
Dann würde ich das:





nach Möglichkeit wie folgt verwandeln:





Mit Corsa Control 28mm ... könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## famagoer (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich präsentiere:

Amber - Ausbaustufe SuperFast


----------



## P4LL3R (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Kette könnte aber etwas mehr Spannung vertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (4. Dezember 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Die Kette könnte aber etwas mehr Spannung vertragen


Klein - Klein.

Im Foto jetzt geändert.

Aber Spannung ist mit Amber immer garantiert!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (4. Dezember 2018)

Der Vorbau könnte etwas mehr Spannung vertragen


----------



## famagoer (4. Dezember 2018)

Das ganze hat sogar einen Namen:

http://lmgtfy.com/?t=i&q=Induratio+penis+plastica


----------



## diodato (4. Dezember 2018)

Das beste ist die Kurbel. Der Rahmen ist ist klasse aber für mich nix weil nur schwarz. Sattel gerade, Lenker richtg eingestellt, ein anderer Vorbau.... ja dann nur dann


----------



## famagoer (4. Dezember 2018)

Bin da noch extrem am Experimentieren:
- Hatte erst den AX Rigid -6° dran, war mir zu komfortabel. Jetzt wird seit 2d der -18° getestet ("Design" ist hier zweitrangig), daher auch die zu steile Lenkereinstellung
- Sattel passt jetzt mit dem -18er Vorbau, mit dem -6er ist er gerader.

Hier eine noblere Ansicht in der Alltags-Konfiguration:





Highlight #1 ist eh wie Du sagst die Kurbel mit diesem abartig geilen Doppel-Kettenblatt aus einem Stück. #2 ist sicherlich die Bremse und #3 die verschiedenen Laufradsätze - weil man sich ja sonst nix gönnt.







Gewichte inkl. Powermeter und Wahoo je nach Laufradsatz zwischen 5.2 und 6.4 Kilo


----------



## radheinz (8. Dezember 2018)

Lynskey R350. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycolution (11. Dezember 2018)

... grad mit frisch gefettetem Winterlaufradsatz. Pendelt immer so um 7 kg, jeh nach Laufrad und Kurbelbestückung.


----------



## Twenty9er (14. Dezember 2018)

Cycolution schrieb:


> ... grad mit frisch gefettetem Winterlaufradsatz. Pendelt immer so um 7 kg, jeh nach Laufrad und Kurbelbestückung.Anhang anzeigen 803984


Am Winterlaufradsatz fettest du genau was?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2018)

Die Bremsflanken! Sonst blockiert das Vorderrad auf Eis zu schnell.
Lager in den Naben!?


----------



## bugfix (14. Dezember 2018)

Wer schwächer bremst ist länger schnell!


----------



## Cycolution (14. Dezember 2018)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Am Winterlaufradsatz fettest du genau was?



Ich lege die eingepressten Rillenkugellager frei, entferne die Dichtungen, presse so viel Lagerfett wie nur geht mit einer Kanüle mittels Spritze ein, setze wieder die Dichtungen auf und baue alles zusammen. Dann bekommt noch jeder Speichennippel ein bis zwei Tropfen Öl damit sie nicht so schnell festgammeln wenn Streusalz und Nässe im Winter auf den Straßen sind.
Habe mit dieser Strategie bisher bei meinen Laufrädern auch bei schlechteren Bedingungen und wenig Pflege gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Cycolution (14. Dezember 2018)

...... ist übrigens interessant das auch bei teureren, hochwertigeren Laufradsätzen mit sogenannten “Industrielagern“ die werksseitigen Fettmengen lächerlich gering sind. Vielleicht nicht immer, aber doch immer öfters.
Vielleicht ist es ja placebo, aber ich bilde mir ein das meine Laufräder länger vor rauem Lagerlauf verschont bleiben seit ich das praktiziere.


----------



## dopero (15. Dezember 2018)

"Die für eine ordnungsgemäße Funktion des Wälzlagers erforderliche Menge Schmierfett
entspricht einem Volumen von etwa 20% bis 30% des freien Innenvolumens des Lagers."


----------



## Cycolution (15. Dezember 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> "Die für eine ordnungsgemäße Funktion des Wälzlagers erforderliche Menge Schmierfett
> entspricht einem Volumen von etwa 20% bis 30% des freien Innenvolumens des Lagers."



Das mag alles so stimmen, Dankeschön dafür. Aaaaber : unter widrigen Bedingungen mit viel Nässe sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. In ein Lager mit Fettüberschussschmierung kann nun einmal weniger Feuchtigkeit eindringen. Gerade wenn es um Salzhaltige Lösungen geht kann das ein entscheidender Vorteil sein.


----------



## dopero (15. Dezember 2018)

Die Frage ist dann aber warum der Laufradsatz überhaupt Dichtungen hat. Die scheinen ja nicht zu funktionieren, ansonsten bräuchte man keine 100% Fettfüllung.


----------



## bugfix (15. Dezember 2018)

Mein Satz fulcrum racing Quattro carbon disc war zb auch eher mäßig gedichtet. Nach einer Saison mit vielleicht einer Handvoll nassen Ausfahrten, die auch eher aus Versehen stattfanden, liefen die Lager dann leicht rau. Waren auch nur absolut minimalistisch geschmiert, bisschen mehr hätte echt nicht geschadet. Das setzte sich aber noch bei anderen Teilen am Komplettrad fort. Mein Steuersatz sah fast zum wegwerfen aus, war dann aber noch zu retten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycolution (15. Dezember 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann aber warum der Laufradsatz überhaupt Dichtungen hat. Die scheinen ja nicht zu funktionieren, ansonsten bräuchte man keine 100% Fettfüllung.



Richtig erkannt! Wasser sucht sich halt seinen Weg und macht beim Fahrrad keine Ausnahme.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## randinneur (20. Dezember 2018)

Schönes, solides Teil! Ich mag den dezenten Einsatz von Farbe, steht dem Teil.


----------



## famagoer (21. Dezember 2018)

Amber im Daily-Pendel-Outfit






5.8 Kilo


----------



## DavidLV (21. Dezember 2018)

famagoer schrieb:


> Amber im Daily-Pendel-Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irre Gewicht!!! Welche RH ist das?


----------



## xxxT (21. Dezember 2018)

famagoer schrieb:


> Amber im Daily-Pendel-Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schräger vorbau


----------



## famagoer (21. Dezember 2018)

RH54

Und ja, der Vorbau spaltet die Männerwelt. Egal ob bei Bikes oder Frauen.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Dezember 2018)

famagoer schrieb:


> Amber im Daily-Pendel-Outfit
> 
> 5.8 Kilo



Hast du mal Details zu den laufradsätzen? Mich interessieren besonders die Felgen


----------



## famagoer (21. Dezember 2018)

Sind die aktuellen RRU25C02 von Light-Bicycles mit 24 und 28 Loch für den Alltag - mit 12K Geflecht extrem geile Optik, kombiniert mit Aerolite und Tune Mig45 und Mag150.
1.250 Gramm komplett, fährt sich vor allem aufgrund der 17,x mm Felgen extrem angenehm mit den Attack und Force Reifen (22mm vorne/ 24mm hinten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (21. Dezember 2018)

Mein Project für 2019
Rahmen SuperSix Evo 2018


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2018)

Lecker Projekt !


----------



## bugfix (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt kein Licht ans Rad gemacht, aber Farbe:



 

 

 

 

Kitty approves.

Außerdem jetzt zu Weihnachten doch ganze Menge getauscht. Die alte Kurbel wurde getauscht gegen einen Quarq Dzero mit 50-34 Kettenblättern, der Fizik Aliante R3 Open wich einem Versus Evo (finde ich einfach bequemer) und dazu dann halt die Vittoria Corsa Control 28mm. Im Sommer hätte ich dann eigentlich noch gerne eine 11-30 Kassette drauf, das müsste das kurze eTap Schaltwerk noch mitmachen. Mal sehen!


----------



## kordesh (22. Dezember 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt kein Licht ans Rad gemacht, aber Farbe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807031 Anhang anzeigen 807032 Anhang anzeigen 807033 Anhang anzeigen 807034
> 
> ...



Richtig gut!


----------



## P4LL3R (23. Dezember 2018)

Ist ja schön bunt geworden
Mir persönlich wäre es fast schon zu bunt, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache. 
Ich bin noch immer froh, dass ich meines foliert habe, jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut und ich hab meine Freude damit. Vorher war es halt nur ein schwarzes 0815-Bike von vielen und ich war kurz davor, dass ich mir was anderes kaufe, das hat sich jetzt aber erübrigt.


----------



## medulla82 (28. Dezember 2018)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ist ja schön bunt geworden
> Mir persönlich wäre es fast schon zu bunt, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.
> Ich bin noch immer froh, dass ich meines foliert habe, jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut und ich hab meine Freude damit. Vorher war es halt nur ein schwarzes 0815-Bike von vielen und ich war kurz davor, dass ich mir was anderes kaufe, das hat sich jetzt aber erübrigt.



hi,

darf ich fragen, welche folie du da benützt hast und wie das anbringen war? bzw. das ganze prozedere?

vielen dank und lg aus wien gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (28. Dezember 2018)

Servus,
welche Folie es genau war, kann ich dir jetzt leide gar nicht auf die schnelle sagen, 3M war es zumindest nicht. Ich müsste nachher im Keller nachschauen. Es ist zumindest eine Folie, die normalerweise für Autos benutzt wird und sie ist perforiert, dass die Luftblasen ohne Probleme rauskommen. Ich würde dir aber auch empfehlen, dass du die Folie plotten lässt, selber mit der Hand schneiden ist viel zu aufwändig. 
Das Aufkleben war auch keine Hexerei, da ich die Aufkleber einfach 1:1 über die originalen Schriftzüge geklebt hab. Hat insgesamt vielleicht 30 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## HigSeven (30. Dezember 2018)

Mein Scott Speedster Se 
A-Force AI 33 Felgen mit Across Nineteen Road Naben


----------



## diodato (1. Januar 2019)

Nix besonderes. Eine ähnliche Schaltung hätte ich in den 80ziger auch am Rennrad. Das hat damals 500 dm gekostet. 180€ würde ich nicht bezahlen und würde es auch nie in Erwägung ziehen so etwas zukaufen. Gruß


----------



## norman68 (1. Januar 2019)

da könnte es schon ein Problem werden im Falle eines Kassettentausch überhaupt noch was passendes zu Finden was auf den Nabenkörper passt. 
Maximal würde ich dafür eine Kiste Bier ausgeben bei dem Zustand welchen man schon auf den sehr schlechten Bildern sieht.


----------



## Oseki (1. Januar 2019)

Da müsste ich schon ´ne Kiste Bier trinken . . .


----------



## famagoer (1. Januar 2019)

Cool - der Beitrag wurde wieder entfernt. Anscheinend war das rein zufällig nicht die Frage des potentiellen Käufers sondern des potenten Verkäufers...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2019)

Winterrennrad


----------



## BontragerTom (6. Februar 2019)

Mein neues Spielzeug:



TCR Advanced SL mit Ultegra Di2, so wie es da steht 6,65 kg.
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter am Wochenende einigermassen für den ersten kickoff..
Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 23985 (6. Februar 2019)

Das Rad schreit nach Felgen


----------



## Cycolution (6. Februar 2019)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad. Und einen noch tolleren Fahradkeller. Um den beneide ich dich wirklich.
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (7. Februar 2019)

@superpink  Laufräder, ja da habe ich noch den Laufradsatz vom alten TCR mit 50mm, den muss ich aber noch auf 11-fach umbauen. 



Der 30er war dabei und macht erstmal einen guten Eindruck.  Naben sind von DT Swiss und die Speichen von Sapim, Bremsleistung ist auch sehr gut.

@Cycolution Danke! Ist aber nicht „mein“ Radkeller, sondern nur der ungenutzte Trockenraum in unserem Haus
Das Rad steht sonst in der Wohnung.
Habe Glück das meine Frau das mitmacht..


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Februar 2019)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> TCR Advanced SL



ICR mit ISP


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Februar 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr mitm Renner...bin echt Happy über die Disc Bremsen


----------



## Pace39 (9. Februar 2019)

*Basso Venta 2019 58cm




*


----------



## cluso (10. Februar 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 824553 Erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr mitm Renner...bin echt Happy über die Disc Bremsen



Du darfst auch mehr von deinem Rad zeigen. 

Die Farbe gefällt...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Februar 2019)

Caad 12…Disc Dura Ace


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2019)

Das Basso ist echt fein, trotz mir eigentlich nicht gefallender Kurbel. Aber hier ist das Unterrohr dick genug, dass sie nicht so negativ heraussticht.


----------



## Pace39 (10. Februar 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Basso ist echt fein, trotz mir eigentlich nicht gefallender Kurbel. Aber hier ist das Unterrohr dick genug, dass sie nicht so negativ heraussticht.



Hätte auch nie gedacht, dass ich mal eine Shimano Kurbel am Rad lassen würde. Alternativ habe ich noch eine Rotor 3D gekauft, da aber günstig an einen 4iiii PM für die 105er gekommen bleibt die Rotor erstmal im Regal.


----------



## MF3 (11. Februar 2019)

Das caad disc hat ne super Farbe. Dazu Kurbel schön schlicht. Klasse Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (14. Februar 2019)

mein Emonda SLR 7 ist endlich gekommen, ich entschuldige mich für die Amateurfotos bessere Fotos kommen noch


----------



## dopero (15. Februar 2019)

Mein „Neues“:


----------



## Popeye34 (20. Februar 2019)

Endlich wieder mit dem Tarmac unterwegs!


----------



## Man-X (23. Februar 2019)

Rose X-Lite 4 Disc


----------



## bugfix (24. Februar 2019)

Die letzten Wochenenden waren echt eine Wohltat nach so viel Zwiften. Solang's noch so relativ früh dunkel wird komm ich unter der Woche einfach nicht dazu, draußen zu radeln :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2019)

bugfix schrieb:


> Solang's noch so relativ früh dunkel wird komm ich unter der Woche einfach nicht dazu, draußen zu radeln :/


Lampe!? Ich weiß, macht nicht so viel Spaß, aber besser als auf der Rolle zu hocken isses allemal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (24. Februar 2019)

Das taugt mir einfach nicht, ich will schon auch was auf meinen Ausfahrten sehen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (26. Februar 2019)

Fertig das Baby!


----------



## zett78 (26. Februar 2019)

Schick, aber fertig noch nicht (Bremszug vorne) 
Würde den Rahmen an Stellen noch schützen wo Züge scheuern können!


----------



## gnadenhammer (26. Februar 2019)

Die Kleinigkeiten kommen noch die Woche.


----------



## Twenty9er (28. Februar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Fertig das Baby!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 831231


Top - aber die Schaltzugverlegung am Schaltwerk würde ich noch optimieren. Der enge Bogen ist recht suboptimal für die Schaltperformance.


----------



## useless (28. Februar 2019)

"Und nun zu etwas ganz anderem".....Mein Retrocycle "Tourneer" aus Columbus Zona Nivachrom mit Campagnolo "nur" Athena, Miche Kurbel und Naben, handgebautem 1500 Gramm Laufradsatz und Ritchey WCS Alu-Teilen. Ich habe es, weil es für mich ein guter Kompromiss aus "retro" und "modern" ist. Ach ja, bei der kleinen Größe (52cm) ein echtes Gesamtgewicht von 8kg. Eigentlich zeigte die Federwaage 7,8 an, aber was soll`s. Federwaagen.....
















...und ja, ich will für die kommende Saison entweder die Campa-Teile schwarz oder die Kurbel poliert tauschen. Ich tendiere eher zum ersteren.


----------



## cluso (1. März 2019)

useless schrieb:


> ...und ja, ich will für die kommende Saison entweder die Campa-Teile schwarz oder die Kurbel poliert tauschen. Ich tendiere eher zum ersteren.



Warum nicht "einfach" die silberne Campa Athena Kurbel verbauen?


----------



## useless (1. März 2019)

cluso schrieb:


> Warum nicht "einfach" die silberne Campa Athena Kurbel verbauen?


Ich finde die Farbkombination rot-schwarz einfach mit die Geiste. Ausserdem ist die Miche einfach mal was anderes und hat im Gegensatz zu Campa einen intergrierten Anzieher, der wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## stuhli (1. März 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Mein „Neues“:
> Anhang anzeigen 826670 Anhang anzeigen 826671 Anhang anzeigen 826672



Mit einem F.Moser fuhr ich die Saisons 1981 bis 83......wuhuuuuhuuuu…..war Chromovelatoblau und die Ketttenstreben waren nicht oval sondern leicht 4 eckig. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr das genaue Modell.


----------



## norman68 (3. März 2019)

Meine italienische Familie hat Zuwachs bekommen





Kassette fehlt noch da ich die erst noch bearbeiten muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (3. März 2019)

stuhli schrieb:


> Mit einem F.Moser fuhr ich die Saisons 1981 bis 83......wuhuuuuhuuuu…..war Chromovelatoblau und die Ketttenstreben waren nicht oval sondern leicht 4 eckig. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr das genaue Modell.


Leider kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen, die alten Kataloge von Moser enthalten zum Teil sehr wenig Informationen:
https://mosercollection.jimdo.com/i-cataloghi/
Meines ist ein Neo Pro, welches ich als gehobene Mittelklasse einstufen würde.


----------



## stuhli (3. März 2019)

Prima...….mille grazie 
Ich forsche mich mal durch.


----------



## MichiV (3. März 2019)

Mein neues "Rennrad"


----------



## mohlo (8. März 2019)

Mein stets zuverlässiges Canyon Ultimate SL mit neuem Schuhwerk. Noch ein bis zwei Jahre und dann folgt hoffentlich der Nachfolger


----------



## mohlo (8. März 2019)

Mein stets zuverlässiges Canyon Ultimate SL mit neuem Schuhwerk...


----------



## atx900 (10. März 2019)

Was hängt da denn (imho wenig ästhetisch) am Sattel?


----------



## mohlo (10. März 2019)

atx900 schrieb:


> Was hängt da denn (imho wenig ästhetisch) am Sattel?


Garmin Varia Rücklicht inkl. Radar. Befestigt via Buplaps-Halterung am Fizik-Sattel.

Der Garmin-Radar ist ein geniales Sicherheits-Feature, das ich nicht mehr missen möchte...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. März 2019)

200 Euro ist aber n stolzer Preis...
Hätte da nicht ein normales“Rücklicht“gelangt!?


----------



## mohlo (10. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> 200 Euro ist aber n stolzer Preis...
> Hätte da nicht ein normales“Rücklicht“gelangt!?


Nein, da es mir vorrangig um die Radarfunktion ging. Und die ist hier in der Eifel Gold wert. Bis zu acht Fahrzeuge werden auf 150 Meter optisch und akustisch auf dem Garmin Edge angezeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. März 2019)

Passt....
Mein Ding wäre es nicht.
Aber dich muss es glücklich machen!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. März 2019)

Zur Zeit gefangen auf der Rolle (Trek Silque)


----------



## famagoer (11. März 2019)

Vergangenheit trifft Moderne


----------



## Radianer (15. März 2019)

Mal etwas bequemes fürs Alter mit 34 - 34 Übersetzung,
fährt sich super im Wiegetritt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. März 2019)

Radianer schrieb:


> Mal etwas bequemes fürs Alter mit 34 - 34 Übersetzung,
> fährt sich super im Wiegetritt.



Rennräder!


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (16. März 2019)

Auch wenns ein Gravelrenner ist, ich finde das Rad sehr gelungen nach der Umfolierung  Nach 7000 km musste das rot mal gegen eine andere Farbe eingetauscht werden - lila-metallic, kommt leider nicht optimal rüber. Ist eine Autofolie, alles abgepaust mit Trägerfolie und Folienstift, mit dem Skalpell ausgeschnitten und das neue Kleid angelegt. Der Wind hat mich daran gehindert schönere Fotos zu schießen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2019)

Soldie Anbeuteile und Alurahmen!


----------



## Skaddler (22. März 2019)

Mein neues Rennrad - das Rose X-Lite 4 Ultegra Di2 mit Rotor 2inPower Wattmesser und QRings. Heute war die Jungfernfahrt und ich bin hellauf begeistert. Am Wochenende teste ich dann mein neues MTB.


----------



## kordesh (25. März 2019)

Chinabomber im Tourendress.
Mit n paar Kumpels ne schöne Tour nach Amsterdam gemacht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. März 2019)

So so Amsterdam...


----------



## kordesh (26. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> So so Amsterdam...



  Jau. Wir brauchten ja n ordentliches Ziel 

Route war ca. Osnabrück - Sögel - Bourtange - Winshoten (erste Übernachtung) - Groningen - Drachten - Lemmer (zweite Übernachtung) - Lelystad - Almere - Amsterdam (dritte Übernachtung)

Eigentlich wollten wir uns in Papenburg bei der Meyerwerft noch das Schiff angucken, was bis einen Tag vor unserer Tour noch draußen vor der Halle gelegen hatte, aber da waren wir leider einen Tag zu spät. In Lelystad wollten wir dann den Deich über das Ijselmer nehmen und über Enkhuizen und Volendam nach Amsterdam fahren, da hat uns dann aber eine Baustelle einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht:





Da hatten wir dann für 30km dann doch irgendwie keinen Bock drauf. 

Laut Hinweistafel wird das auch noch einige Zeit so bleiben. Wenn ich ein Hinweisschild richtig verstanden habe, ist ab Ende Juni/Anfang Juli die Fahrt über den Radweg wieder möglich. Es fährt aber ein Shuttlebus auf den wir nicht warten wollten.


----------



## seven21 (2. April 2019)

Endlich da, nachdem mein letztes mich mit gebrochenem Rahmen verlassen hat.


----------



## Popeye34 (2. April 2019)

Heute mal wieder so richtig Spaß gehabt!


----------



## josc67 (3. April 2019)

Nach so vielen aktuellen Carbon-Schätzen was aus dem Bereich "Oldschool" - 1997 Klein Stage mit aktuellem Stand der Shimano-Technik. Nutze ich ausschließlich für das Grundlagen-Training, sonst bin ich auf dem MTB unterwegs.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2019)

Bis auf die Kurbel super.


----------



## josc67 (3. April 2019)

Danke.
Ja die Kurbel ist optisch nicht so der Hit, aber ich habe die neue 105-Gruppe als Komplett-Paket gekauft.
Was wäre denn eine optisch ansprechende Alternative bei 11-fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (4. April 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht warum die aktuellen Kurbeln von Shimano so oft kritisiert werden. Mir gefallen sie. Campagnolo bspw. sieht dagegen antiquiert aus. Da hilft auch das viele Carbon nicht.
Ich würde daher an dem Klein nichts ändern. Rot und schwarz ist eine tolle Kombination, genauso wie der klassische Rahmen und die moderne Schaltgruppe.


----------



## Gitanes (4. April 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum die aktuellen Kurbeln von Shimano so oft kritisiert werden.



Für mein ästhetisches Empfinden sind das überdimensionierte, disproportionierte Klumpen, denen jegliche Eleganz abgeht, das gilt für aktuelle Campa-Kurbeln allerdings in gleichem Maße.


----------



## seblubb (4. April 2019)

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## josc67 (4. April 2019)

Ja, das wäre schon fein - schlanke & zeitlose Optik gepaart mit der Funktionalität (Innenlager, Schaltperformance) und Haltbarkeit der heutigen Antriebe.
Ehrlich gesagt hat mich von den aktuellen Gruppen sämtlicher Hersteller nichts so richtig umgehauen - vielleicht die Cannondale-Kurbel noch, aber dann war es auch schon.
Kenne mich aber auch nicht im Detail aus, komme vom MTB und das Rennrad dient "nur" zum Kilometersammeln für den Kondi-Aufbau. Werde das Thema aber nun internsiver weiter verfolgen, da der Hinweis auf die Kurbel mehrfach (zu recht) angebracht wurde....


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. April 2019)

josc67 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hat mich von den aktuellen Gruppen sämtlicher Hersteller nichts so richtig umgehauen - vielleicht die Cannondale-Kurbel noch, aber dann war es auch schon.



Interessant, wie die Geschmäcker verschieden sind.
Ich finde die Kurbeln der aktuellen Dura Ace, Ultegra sowie Red und Force sehr elegant und schön, kann aber mit den Cannondale-Kurbeln optisch nichts anfangen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. April 2019)

ich mag die aktuelle Campa lieber, was die Optik angeht...Shimano baut aus meiner Sicht aktuell eher nicht schön...(fahr aber trotzdem Ultegra aus Kostengründen)...


----------



## Twenty9er (4. April 2019)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Für mein ästhetisches Empfinden sind das überdimensionierte, disproportionierte Klumpen, denen jegliche Eleganz abgeht, das gilt für aktuelle Campa-Kurbeln allerdings in gleichem Maße.


Das nennt sich _Form follows Function _und beim Fahren schauen ich nicht oft auf die Kurbel, da ist mir wichtig, dass das Schalten gut funktioniert und das ist bei Shimano tadellos.


----------



## Twenty9er (4. April 2019)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Interessane, wie die Geschmäcker verschieden sind.
> Ich finde die Kurbeln der aktuellen Dura Ace, Ultegra sowie Red und Force sehr elegant und schön, kann aber mit den Cannondale-Kurbeln optisch nichts anfangen.


Mit den Cannondale-Kettenblättern schaltet man sicherlich auch schlechter als mit den anderen...


----------



## Orka (4. April 2019)

famagoer schrieb:


> Vergangenheit trifft Moderne


Hätte mal wieder ne Wäsche nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orka (4. April 2019)

josc67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 845764Nach so vielen aktuellen Carbon-Schätzen was aus dem Bereich "Oldschool" - 1997 Klein Stage mit aktuellem Stand der Shimano-Technik. Nutze ich ausschließlich für das Grundlagen-Training, sonst bin ich auf dem MTB unterwegs.



ein Klein  wie geil ist das denn
schönes Radl


----------



## famagoer (4. April 2019)

Orka schrieb:


> Hätte mal wieder ne Wäsche nötig


Bei dem Foto wurde es tatsächlich 20km zuvor gewaschen. Alle 2 Wochen in die Waschstraße - dafür auch 5x/w in Verwendung!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. April 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Das nennt sich _Form follows Function _und beim Fahren schauen ich nicht oft auf die Kurbel, da ist mir wichtig, dass das Schalten gut funktioniert und das ist bei Shimano tadellos.


Und was gut aussieht, kann auch nicht funktionieren?
So wie die großen roten, bitteren Pillen viel besser wirken als die kleinen, weißen ohne ekligen Geschmack? 

Dass es Geschmackssache ist, welche Kurbel einem gefällt, sehe ich ja ein. Aber es so hinzustellen, als würden nur Shimanokurbeln mit Shimanoblättern vernünftig schalten...
Bzw. zu behaupten, die Optik sei einem egal, stimmt wohl auch für die meisten nicht. Wir werden ja nicht dafür bezahlt, Rennen zu gewinnen, sondern es ist ein Hobby, wozu auch eine gewisse Ästhetik gehört.


----------



## josc67 (5. April 2019)

Ich denke jeder hat bei seinem Rad-Hobby unterschiedlich Motivationen.
Bei dem KLEIN, was übrigens 10 Jahre im Dornröschenschlaf war, ging es mir darum mit vertretbarem finanziellem Einsatz ein Rad aufzubauen, dass dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entspricht, Spaß macht + eine gefällige Optik hat.
Daher auch der Kauf der aktuellen 105er Gruppe - bezahlbar und funzt gut.

Bin nun auch mal Räder mit eTap, Campa und Cannondale Kurbel gefahren und der wirkliche Sprung war eTap.
Aber ich habe auch lernen müssen, dass es hier "Religionen" hinsichtlich der Komponenten gibt - kenne ich so vom MTB nicht.

Mir gefällt die Cannondale SI Kurbel gut, weil Sie filigran ist und von der Schaltperformance her unauffällig war - leider nur für BB30 und somit nicht für BSA zu nutzen.
Eine Campa-Kurbel in Verbindung mit Shimano finde ich nun etwas "schwierig" (siehe Religionen).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. April 2019)

josc67 schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder hat bei seinem Rad-Hobby unterschiedlich Motivationen.
> Bei dem KLEIN, was übrigens 10 Jahre im Dornröschenschlaf war, ging es mir darum mit vertretbarem finanziellem Einsatz ein Rad aufzubauen, dass dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entspricht, Spaß macht + eine gefällige Optik hat.
> Daher auch der Kauf der aktuellen 105er Gruppe - bezahlbar und funzt gut.
> 
> ...


Mir gefällt dein Klein ausserordentlich gut..prima Aktion und sehr bodenständig...erinnert mich an mein erstes Rennrad (Müsing Cayo) was ich blöderweise vor 8 Jahren mit Shimano 600 komplett fürn nen Appel und Ei verkauft habe...dafür könnte ich mir noch heute in den Ar$ch treten. Halte es in Ehren!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. April 2019)

josc67 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Cannondale SI Kurbel gut, weil Sie filigran ist und von der Schaltperformance her unauffällig war - leider nur für BB30 und somit nicht für BSA zu nutzen.
> Eine Campa-Kurbel in Verbindung mit Shimano finde ich nun etwas "schwierig" (siehe Religionen).


Geht mir ähnlich.
Darum noch ein Vorschlag für eine in meinen Augen durchaus ansehnliche Kurbel, an der es auch technisch nichts zu meckern gibt und die noch bezahlbar ist: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=180698;menu=1000,4,29;mid[879]=1

Eine Smart Foot würde ihm sicherlich auch sehr gut stehen, aber die findet man ja wenn dann nur noch gebraucht oder als Restbestand.

Natürlich nur, wenn DICH die Optik der verbauten Kurbel stört. Wegen uns paar Nörglern im Forum wirst Du wohl kaum investieren und umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. April 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.
> Darum noch ein Vorschlag für eine in meinen Augen durchaus ansehnliche Kurbel, an der es auch technisch nichts zu meckern gibt und die noch bezahlbar ist: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=180698;menu=1000,4,29;mid[879]=1
> 
> Eine Smart Foot würde ihm sicherlich auch sehr gut stehen, aber die findet man ja wenn dann nur noch gebraucht oder als Restbestand.
> ...


Yeah, proprietäre Lager...


----------



## josc67 (5. April 2019)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Kurbel von Praxis Works - nicht schlecht die Alba, die Zayante finde ich noch ne´Ecke schicker. 
Ja, und was Tune angeht - die Smart Foot hatte ich auch schon mal auf der Wunsch-Liste, aber die scheint es nur als MTB-Modell zugeben, oder ist die mit der RR-Variante identisch/kompatible?
Neu(wertig) zu erwerben scheint die Herausforderung zu sein. Aber an ein älteres Rad mit Patina kann auch ein gebrauchtes Teil wirken


----------



## josc67 (5. April 2019)

Guter Hinweis mit dem Innenlager.
Fahre derzeit die 105er-Kurbel mit einem Reset Racing Innenlager (aus dem MTB) und mit HT2 ist man sehr kompatible.


----------



## ws55 (5. April 2019)




----------



## stonele (6. April 2019)

Ich weiß ... Kurbelarm sollte waagrecht stehen


----------



## ONE78 (7. April 2019)

heute erste Probefahrt




rennt juut


----------



## Oseki (7. April 2019)

@josc67 Tatsächlich schön klein 

Ich habe noch 4 Wochen Klickie-Verbot und guck hier nur ungern rein


----------



## mrwulf (8. April 2019)

Endlich wieder lange Touren bei dem schönen Wetter....mein S2


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2019)

Nix neues am Rad.....läuft !


----------



## CubeC62SL (10. April 2019)

CUBE Cross Race SL / Größe 53 / Sitzhöhe 71,5


Newmen Advanced Sattelstütze


Zipp SL Speed Vorbau 100mm


Zipp SL 70 Aero, 42cm


DT Swiss ARC 1400 Dicut


Conti GP 4000


Shimano PD-R8000


Fizik Antares R3


Easton EC 90 SL 1x11, 42 Zähne, Sram Red Kassette 11/32

Das fahrbereite Gewicht (mit Pedalen und Flaschenhaltern) von 7,39 KG ist für ein Rad mit Scheibenbremsen nicht zu verachten. Habe noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit breiten (Winter- bzw. Gravel) Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (10. April 2019)

Schick!
42T KB ist aber relativ klein, da wirst du wohl kaum zügig mit unterwegs sein?
Bei dem setup schreit das Rad nach einer AXS!
Normale Bilder hätten es auch getan, aber am besten wäre noch eins von der Antriebsseite!


----------



## CubeC62SL (10. April 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Schick!
> 42T KB ist aber relativ klein, da wirst du wohl kaum zügig mit unterwegs sein?



Naja, ich komme vorwärts... aber mein Ziel war auch nicht mit 80 Km/h bergab zu stechen oder sinnlose Gänge spazieren zu fahren. Die Übersetzung passt wunderbar und war auch genau so gewollt.


----------



## CubeC62SL (10. April 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> aber am besten wäre noch eins von der Antriebsseite!





 

Sram Force 1x11, damit komme ich locker jeden Berg hoch und bei 50 Km/h auf gerader Strecke geht mir sowieso die Puste aus...


----------



## diodato (10. April 2019)

CubeC62SL schrieb:


> Das fahrbereite Gewicht (mit Pedalen und Flaschenhaltern) von 7,39 KG ist für ein Rad mit Scheibenbremsen nicht zu verachten. Habe noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit breiten (Winter- bzw. Gravel) Reifen.



7,4 kg und nur 1x Fach was wiegt beim deinem Rad so viel? Für die Berge wäre es mir zu schwer. Ich spüre beim meinem Winterrad (6.9kg) deutlich die 700gr Unterschied zum Sommerrad, wenn ich im Schwarzwald unterwegs bin. Ansonsten schönes Rad. Gruß


----------



## CubeC62SL (10. April 2019)

diodato schrieb:


> 7,4 kg und nur 1x Fach was wiegt beim deinem Rad so viel?



7,4 KG ist für ein Rad mit Scheibenbremsen nicht viel. 
Zum Vergleich: Das Trek Madone SLR 9 wiegt 7,7 KG (vermutlich ohne Pedale) und kostet satte 12.000,-- €.


----------



## diodato (10. April 2019)

Finde ich doch..... ab 7 will ich nicht mehr wieviel wiegt denn der Lrs? ich habe ein Emonda slr mit Scheibenbremsen deutlich unter 6.5 kg (Custom Aufbau) und preislich auch deutlich unter dem was Trek ausruft. Gruß


----------



## P4LL3R (10. April 2019)

Das Madone ist aber auch bekannt dafür, eine "fette Sau" zu sein. Aero-Rahmen mit Komfortdämpfer ist halt schwer. 
Mein Disc-Rennrad mit eTap und Carbon-Laufrädern hat mit Pedalen 7,4kg. Könnte leichter sein, ist aber noch OK.


----------



## diodato (10. April 2019)

eigentlich ist es auch fast egal was es wiegt. Die Hauptsache man hat Spaß am Rad und fährt


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2019)

sagt einer der meint, über 7kg will er nicht mehr und 700gr bemerkt.
Ich merke bei einem Anstieg nicht ob 1 Flasche bereits leer ist oder noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonele (10. April 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> sagt einer der meint, über 7kg will er nicht mehr und 700gr bemerkt.
> Ich merke bei einem Anstieg nicht ob 1 Flasche bereits leer ist oder noch nicht


Ich auch nicht


----------



## seblubb (10. April 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich merke bei einem Anstieg nicht ob 1 Flasche bereits leer ist oder noch nicht


Stimmt. Bin da in der Regel viel zu sehr mit Starrgang-Verfluchen beschäftigt


----------



## CubeC62SL (10. April 2019)

Habe das Rad selbst auf dem Rahmen aufgebaut, mir jede Schraube und jeden Zug selber gesucht.
Letztlich ist es wie maßgeschneidert, alle Komponenten passen und funktionieren perfekt.

Falls es jemand wissen will: Alle *ZIPP*, *SRAM* und *EASTON* Komponenten sind Originalteile aus dem Fachhandel und alle sind fein säuberlich mit "Made in Taiwan" beschriftet. Sogar mein *GIRO* Helm ist "Made in China". Der Rahmen natürlich auch. Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, wenn es um "China-Lenker" oder "China-Rahmen" geht. Für mich ist sonnenklar, dass die alle aus den selben Fabriken kommen, nur eben ohne exorbitante Gewinnmarge.


----------



## Twenty9er (10. April 2019)

CubeC62SL schrieb:


> Habe das Rad selbst auf dem Rahmen aufgebaut, mir jede Schraube und jeden Zug selber gesucht.
> Letztlich ist es wie maßgeschneidert, alle Komponenten passen und funktionieren perfekt.
> 
> Falls es jemand wissen will: Alle *ZIPP*, *SRAM* und *EASTON* Komponenten sind Originalteile aus dem Fachhandel und alle sind fein säuberlich mit "Made in Taiwan" beschriftet. Sogar mein *GIRO* Helm ist "Made in China". Der Rahmen natürlich auch. Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, wenn es um "China-Lenker" oder "China-Rahmen" geht. Für mich ist sonnenklar, dass die alle aus den selben Fabriken kommen, nur eben ohne exorbitante Gewinnmarge.


Es kommt darauf an wer die Teile ausgelegt bzw. entwickelt hat. Die Fabrik baut ja nur nach Vorgabe. So können aus der selben Fabrik sowohl gute und sicherer Teile kommen genauso wie Teile die nur als Deko taugen aber nicht gefahren werden sollten.


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. April 2019)

Ich war erstaunt, wie selbstverständlich wir mit Rad einchecken konnten


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2019)

Wo ist das ?
Schönes Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (10. April 2019)

Laut GPS-Daten des Fotos in China (in der Nähe von Chun'an)


----------



## Oseki (10. April 2019)

Da hat das Ratt noch einen anderen Stellenwert


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. April 2019)

Die GPS Daten stimmen - wir waren eine Gruppe von immerhin 12 Fahrern auf einer Tour um den See.


----------



## Rines (11. April 2019)

Gibst dazu auch Bilder? Hört sich sehr interessant an  und schönes Bike hast du da!


----------



## kloetenkoem (12. April 2019)

Rines schrieb:


> Gibst dazu auch Bilder? Hört sich sehr interessant an  und schönes Bike hast du da!



Danke, Rines! Ich habe ein paar Bilder in‘s Album gestellt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2019)

CubeC62SL schrieb:


> Falls es jemand wissen will: Alle *ZIPP*, *SRAM* und *EASTON* Komponenten sind Originalteile aus dem Fachhandel und alle sind fein säuberlich mit "Made in Taiwan" beschriftet. Sogar mein *GIRO* Helm ist "Made in China". Der Rahmen natürlich auch. Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, wenn es um "China-Lenker" oder "China-Rahmen" geht. Für mich ist sonnenklar, dass die alle aus den selben Fabriken kommen, nur eben ohne exorbitante Gewinnmarge.


China und Taiwan sind ja auch identisch. Und dort gibt es nur eine Fabrik, die alles nach den gleichen Qualitätsmaßstäben herstellt. So wie es in Yurop nur einen Schokoladenproduzenten gibt. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## seblubb (12. April 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> China und Taiwan sind ja auch identisch


Is klar...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2019)

Muss ich jetzt künftig jeden einzelnen Satz rot einfärben, mit 5 Smileys und einem Warnschild versehen, der ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeint ist?


----------



## seblubb (12. April 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt künftig jeden einzelnen Satz rot einfärben, mit 5 Smileys und einem Warnschild versehen, der ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeint ist?


Wenn's nicht zu viele Umstände bereitet 
Es gibt leider zu viele, die da wirklich nicht unterscheiden (können)


----------



## Fabeymer (14. April 2019)

Mit dem 700c Zweitlaufradsatz darf mein sonst-650b*47-Raleigh jetzt auch mal hier rein...oder sind 34er Reifen schon zu breit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. April 2019)

VR wird noch getauscht.


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2019)

Ist doch geil so !


----------



## mete (14. April 2019)

Ich möchte allerdings für etwas mehr Alltagstauglichkeit auch vorn einen Drahtreifen und kein Tubular fahren.


----------



## seblubb (15. April 2019)

mete schrieb:


> Alltagstauglichkeit


Dann empfehle ich Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger


----------



## mete (15. April 2019)

Und ich empfehle Dir, nicht von Deinem Alltag auf meinen zu schließen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. April 2019)

In Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage für die nächste Zeit wird jetzt hoffentlich wieder mehr „gerennert“ als „gegravelt“...


----------



## diodato (15. April 2019)

Ich hoffe auch das ich demnächst wieder mit meinem SommerRenner unterwegs sein kann, nachdem alle beiden Mtb ausgefallen sind.


----------



## bugfix (16. April 2019)

Endlich Frühling, yay!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. April 2019)

Carpman schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage für die nächste Zeit wird jetzt hoffentlich wieder mehr „gerennert“ als „gegravelt“...


Bitte die Frage nicht falsch verstehen, ist ernst gemeint und soll kein Angriff sein: Welches von beiden sieht man auf dem Foto? Kann leider den Modellnamen auf dem Foto nicht lesen, sonst würde ich selbst googeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. April 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bitte die Frage nicht falsch verstehen, ist ernst gemeint und soll kein Angriff sein: Welches von beiden sieht man auf dem Foto? Kann leider den Modellnamen auf dem Foto nicht lesen, sonst würde ich selbst googeln.



Das müsste ein Defy Advanced 1 LTD aus 2018 sein.
Defy ist ein Endurace-Renner und eigentlich kein Gravel-Bike.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. April 2019)

Alles klar, danke! Hab überlegt, ob ich fragen soll, aber die Neugier überwog.


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. April 2019)

@Geisterfahrer

Stimmt... @Schnuetz1 hat absolut recht. 

Ist ein 2018er Giant Defy Advanced LTD 1 - also noch das Vorjahresmodell der Endurance-Rennräder. Für 2019 hat Giant das Defy ja deutlich überarbeitet.

So weit Serie bis auf den Laufradsatz (Aivee + Carbon von German Lightness) und die üblichen Kontaktpunkte: Vorbau + Lenker von Zipp, Sattel ist ein 612er SqLab Ergowave Active.


----------



## zett78 (20. April 2019)

2019 läuft


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2019)

Geile Maschine !


----------



## fellie (20. April 2019)

2019 läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2019)

Noch so ein geiler Eimer !


----------



## stonele (20. April 2019)

Wow!!! Wie toll ist das denn!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. April 2019)

fellie schrieb:


> 2019 läuft
> Anhang anzeigen 852533
> Anhang anzeigen 852544 Anhang anzeigen 852545 Anhang anzeigen 852546 Anhang anzeigen 852547


Knaller!


----------



## P4LL3R (20. April 2019)

Das Tarmac ist ja ein Traum 
Ist das eine Hope 4-Kolben Bremse?


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2019)

@fellie : kannst du schon was zu den Laufrädern sagen ?


----------



## doctor worm (20. April 2019)

Bitte schön, (m)ein Rennrad:


----------



## fellie (20. April 2019)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das Tarmac ist ja ein Traum
> Ist das eine Hope 4-Kolben Bremse?


Richtig. Ist sogar leichter als die SRAM HDR.


----------



## fellie (20. April 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @fellie : kannst du schon was zu den Laufrädern sagen ?


Klar, fahre ja schon eine Weile die Bikeahead auf dem Slate, Scalpel oder jetzt auf dem Tarmac. Bin begeistert von den steifen Rädern.


----------



## P4LL3R (20. April 2019)

Wahnsinn, was es alles gibt, hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen. Bei den geilen gefrästen Alu-Teilen von Hope wäre es sogar zu verschmerzen, wenn sie etwas schwerer wären, aber wenn hier die 4-Kolben-Bremse leichter als die 2-Kolben Variante von SRAM ist, ist es ja perfekt. Und ich hab gerade einmal geschaut, preislich sind die eigentlich auch ganz OK. 
Muss ich mir merken, danke!


----------



## iRider (21. April 2019)

fellie schrieb:


> 2019 läuft
> Anhang anzeigen 852533



Colles Rad aber ich habe dumme Fragen: sind die Laufräder bei Rennen erlaubt? Wie sieht es mit der Aerodynamik aus? Bike Ahead sagen ja die sind nach aerodynamischen Gesichtspunkten entwickelt, allerdings sehen sie nicht so aus. Wie verhalten sie sich in böigem Seitenwind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (21. April 2019)

fellie schrieb:


> Richtig. Ist sogar leichter als die SRAM HDR.


Hallo hast du die beide gewogen? Warum hast eine 4 Kolben Bremse am Rennrad? Ich frage nur weil ich meine Sram Bremse aus optischen Gründen tauschen möchte und wenn ich noch Gewicht sparen kann..... Allerdings soll die Trickstuff Piccola nur 2gr leichter sein, laut Trickstuff. Gruß und echt schönes Rad


----------



## fellie (21. April 2019)

diodato schrieb:


> Hallo hast du die beide gewogen? Warum hast eine 4 Kolben Bremse am Rennrad? Ich frage nur weil ich meine Sram Bremse aus optischen Gründen tauschen möchte und wenn ich noch Gewicht sparen kann..... Allerdings soll die Trickstuff Piccola nur 2gr leichter sein, laut Trickstuff. Gruß und echt schönes Rad



Die Piccola hat eine dämliche Leitungsführung, gefällt mir am Rennrad nicht. Die Hope ist optisch ein gefrästes Kunstwerk.
Dann noch 4 Kolben, was will man mehr? Man spart mit unter Gewicht weil man die Adapter nicht benötigt. Hinten kann man halt nur 160er Scheiben fahren, man braucht dafür aber keinen Adapter. Vorne wird bei 160 auch kein Adapter benötigt. Daher der Gewichtsvorteil.


----------



## fellie (21. April 2019)

iRider schrieb:


> Colles Rad aber ich habe dumme Fragen: sind die Laufräder bei Rennen erlaubt? Wie sieht es mit der Aerodynamik aus? Bike Ahead sagen ja die sind nach aerodynamischen Gesichtspunkten entwickelt, allerdings sehen sie nicht so aus. Wie verhalten sie sich in böigem Seitenwind?



Da ich keine Wettkämpfe fahre, ist das Thema für mich nicht relevant. 
Bei meinen Ausfahrten alleine stehe ich eh ständig im Wind, werde es aber mal im Hinterkopf behalten ob ich etwas negatives feststelle. Sonst fahren sich die Felgen unauffällig, fahre die ja noch an anderen Rädern.


----------



## diodato (21. April 2019)

Super danke ich habe zwar nicht die HDR sondern diehttps://r2-bike.com/SRAM-RED-Schalt-Bremshebel-inkl-hydraulischer-Scheibenbremse#&gid=1&pid=6 das Gewicht dürfte gleich beziehungsweise schwerer sein. 2gr Unterschied zur Piccola stimmt dann nicht die wiegt 76gr. Ich hatte mal eine Hope x2 Race oderso und da war es eine ziemliche frickelei den Bremssattel quietschfrei zu bekommen. Wie ist das bei deiner? sind es die Rx4, ist der Schriftzug ein Aufkleber oder nur auf der Innenseite? Gruß


----------



## norman68 (21. April 2019)

So heute endlich mal die erste Runde mit dem Basso gedreht.
Läuft gut.
Etwas nervöser und Windanfälliger gegenüber meinen Colnagos aber nix mit dem ich nicht Leben könnte


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2019)

Schööönes Basso !


----------



## fellie (21. April 2019)

Da quietscht nix, da gibt es nur eine tolle Bremsleistung


diodato schrieb:


> Super danke ich habe zwar nicht die HDR sondern diehttps://r2-bike.com/SRAM-RED-Schalt-Bremshebel-inkl-hydraulischer-Scheibenbremse#&gid=1&pid=6 das Gewicht dürfte gleich beziehungsweise schwerer sein. 2gr Unterschied zur Piccola stimmt dann nicht die wiegt 76gr. Ich hatte mal eine Hope x2 Race oderso und da war es eine ziemliche frickelei den Bremssattel quietschfrei zu bekommen. Wie ist das bei deiner? sind es die Rx4, ist der Schriftzug ein Aufkleber oder nur auf der Innenseite? Gruß



Montage ist einfach, da quietscht nix. Die Logos sind natürlich wie bei so vielen weiß gelasert. Kann ich aber mit leben, die Piccola ist auch nicht gerade dezent. Die fahre ich am Scalpel.
Entlüften mit der Hope ein Traum.


----------



## diodato (21. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. wenn das Entlüften und einstellen besser ist als bei der Race X2 dann wage ich es, sobald das RadKonto wieder voller ist nach dem kauf der axs Eine Frage noch: bist du die Sram HDR auch gefahren oder hast du es gleich so aufgebaut? Was mich einwenig bei meiner Bremse stört, das ich den Bremsgriff zu weit zum Lenker ziehen muss. (Druckpunkt) Wenn das mit der Hope besser wäre das wäre Top neben dem Gewicht und dem besser Aussehen. Gruß und danke für die Vorstellung deines Rades.


----------



## kloetenkoem (22. April 2019)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2375822]
	
[/URL]

Semi-Aero geht auch in den Bergen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (22. April 2019)

fellie schrieb:


> 2019 läuft
> Anhang anzeigen 852533



Mal ein 10K+ Hobel, der auch optisch funktioniert. Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Da hast du Geschmack bewiesen, denn oft kauft der "Geld spielt keine Rolle" Kunde leider stillos. Das waere dann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Venge geworden. Die Daten vom LRS sind schon beachtlich: Gewicht in etwa wie LW, aber deutlich mehr Gewichtszulassung. Viel spass mit dem Edel-Hobel!


----------



## bugfix (22. April 2019)

Die Hope Bremsen finde ich ja echt schick. Als Flachlandtiroler hab ich eigentlich keinen Bedarf, aber irgendwie will ich sie jetzt doch haben 

@fellie: erzgeiles Radl


----------



## stuhli (26. April 2019)

Mit neuem LRS. Ist allerdings ein älterer Campagnolo Eurus. Jetzt ists komplett Campa ausgestattet.


----------



## stuhli (26. April 2019)

Die tune Laufräder wanderten an das Colnago, das dadurch nur noch 8,4 kg auf die Waage bringt.
Mir zu klein daher wirds verkauft.


----------



## damianfromhell (26. April 2019)

Darf ich vorstellen: mein Rennradl was eher sparsam gebaut ist 
8,44Kg nun mit Lenkerband und sonst wie abgebildet. Ist mehr Resterad als alles anderes aber perfekt für die Feierabendfahrt. Habs sonst net so mit Asphalt aber des Gerät macht echt Laune


----------



## P4LL3R (27. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2019)

Stark !


----------



## Thomas B. (29. April 2019)

Mein neues Tarmac Expert DA 2018:









Mehr gibt es hier im Album, falls ihr schauen wollt:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91534


----------



## mete (2. Mai 2019)

Noch mal in "fertig".


----------



## schloerfi (7. Mai 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal: Mein noch recht frisches J.Guillem Major mit einigen Upgrades (LRS, Lenker-Vorbau, Sattel u. Stütze, Bereifung). Bin super zufrieden mit dem Titanhobel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Mai 2019)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Mein neues Tarmac Expert DA 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gab's auch bei Bike24 zum guten Kurs!


----------



## Thomas B. (8. Mai 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gab's auch bei Bike24 zum guten Kurs!


Das ist auch daher...


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Habe kürzlich dieses Colnago C40 privat erstanden. Der Verkäufer meinte das Baujahr sei um 2003 herum. Ich vermute es ist womöglich deutlich älter. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht beim Alter helfen? Gab es diese Lackierung nicht etwa nur beim MK1 aus 93/94?

LG M


----------



## DavidLV (9. Mai 2019)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 860204 Anhang anzeigen 860205 Anhang anzeigen 860206
> Hallo,
> 
> Habe kürzlich dieses Colnago C40 privat erstanden. Der Verkäufer meinte das Baujahr seinum 2003 herum. Ich vermute es ist womöglich deutlich älter. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht beim Alter helfen? Gab es diese Lackierung nicht etwa nur beim MK1 aus 93/94?
> ...



Ohne das jetzt genau zu wissen würde ich sagen dass 2003 eher stimmt wie 93/94. 

Wär interessant wann Colnago mit Carbon Rahmen angefangen hat!?


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2019)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Ohne das jetzt genau zu wissen würde ich sagen dass 2003 eher stimmt wie 93/94.
> 
> Wär interessant wann Colnago mit Carbon Rahmen angefangen hat!?


Warum denkst du stimmt 2003? Wurde diese Lackierung tatsächlich über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren angeboten?


----------



## DavidLV (9. Mai 2019)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Warum denkst du stimmt 2003? Wurde diese Lackierung tatsächlich über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren angeboten?



Nehm alles zurück. Wurde wohl so von 94-96 so angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2019)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Nehm alles zurück. Wurde wohl so von 94-96 so angeboten.


Würde dann tatsächlich bedeuten dass es Minimum 23 Jahre alt ist 

Zustand ist quasi neu


----------



## stuhli (9. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte ja auch ein C40 verkaufen. Da es von einem verstorbenen Bekannten ist, weiss ich relativ wenig über das Rad. Hab das hier im Netz gefunden.

https://www.colnago.com/de/hall-of-fame/

Demnach wurde es ab 1995 gefahren.
Mir ist es zu klein. Habe es mal für eine 20km Runde probiert. Das C40 muss in der damaligen zeit der Hammer gewesen sein. Es fährt sich heute noch stabil. Bin echt begeistert aber mit 1,88m und 88cm SL ist mir ein 56er rahmen zu klein.


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2019)

Anbei ein Auszug von Colnago zum C40: laut dieser mit unserer Lackierung handelt es sich um das Modell MK1 und das gab es nur 93-94...


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2019)

95 wurde es bei Rennen noch eingesetzt, aber ob es da auch noch neu zu kaufen war kann ich nicht sagen. Denke aber dass es fix vor 97 gebaut wurde mit dieser Farbe oder?


----------



## stuhli (9. Mai 2019)

Ja, sieht danach aus. Das Colnago Dokument zeigts.
Da haste wirklich ein Toprad, nicht nur für das Alter.
Und wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, ists ja wie neu.


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2019)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ja, sieht danach aus. Das Colnago Dokument zeigts.
> Da haste wirklich ein Toprad, nicht nur für das Alter.
> Und wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, ists ja wie neu.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## schnellerpfeil (10. Mai 2019)

Mein neuer Disc-Renner. Ziel war ein Radl zu bauen, was genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Wenn es dann noch um die 7kg wiegt, wenn es fertig ist, wäre schön. So war der Plan. Hat beides ganz gut hin gehauen. Mir gefällt es und es wiegt ziemlich genau 7kg.

Das schöne Farbkleid in Candy green kommt von @KellerCustoms


----------



## DaBot (10. Mai 2019)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Mein neuer Disc-Renner. Ziel war ein Radl zu bauen, was genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Wenn es dann noch um die 7kg wiegt, wenn es fertig ist, wäre schön. So war der Plan. Hat beides ganz gut hin gehauen. Mir gefällt es und es wiegt ziemlich genau 7kg.
> 
> Das schöne Farbkleid in Candy green kommt von @KellerCustoms


Ist ja Mega gut geworden. Wie es bei dir stand unlackiert war schon cool aber das Grün kommt schon fein rüber.  Was haste Dir fürn LRS gebaut?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (10. Mai 2019)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ist ja Mega gut geworden. Wie es bei dir stand unlackiert war schon cool aber das Grün kommt schon fein rüber.  Was haste Dir fürn LRS gebaut?



Danke!
Sind Hope RS4SP in silber mit 35mm Carbonfelgen und CX-Ray/CX-Super. Wiegt 1380g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (10. Mai 2019)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Mein neuer Disc-Renner. Ziel war ein Radl zu bauen, was genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Wenn es dann noch um die 7kg wiegt, wenn es fertig ist, wäre schön. So war der Plan. Hat beides ganz gut hin gehauen. Mir gefällt es und es wiegt ziemlich genau 7kg.
> 
> Das schöne Farbkleid in Candy green kommt von @KellerCustoms



Sehr, sehr geil!!! 

Magst Du mal was zum Rahmen sagen? 
Was bildet da die Basis?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (10. Mai 2019)

Das ist ein Hongfu FM.088DB. RH58, wog nackt mit Schaltauge ca.960g, Gabel 400g. Lack für Rahmen und Gabel +95g


----------



## Terranaut (10. Mai 2019)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Würde dann tatsächlich bedeuten dass es Minimum 23 Jahre alt ist
> 
> Zustand ist quasi neu


Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es sich um eine 96er Chorus handelt, habe es gerade im Katalog verglichen. Dazu fahre ich die gleiche Gruppe an meinem Eddy Merckx Stahlrenner.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2019)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Mein neuer Disc-Renner. Ziel war ein Radl zu bauen, was genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Wenn es dann noch um die 7kg wiegt, wenn es fertig ist, wäre schön. So war der Plan. Hat beides ganz gut hin gehauen. Mir gefällt es und es wiegt ziemlich genau 7kg.
> 
> Das schöne Farbkleid in Candy green kommt von @KellerCustoms


Konnte es live am 1.Mai (Eschborn-Frankfurt Rennen) sehen....


----------



## King Jens one (11. Mai 2019)

Mein Emonda SLR7


----------



## EmDoubleU (22. Mai 2019)

Mein aktueller Renner mal nicht auf Tour, sondern frisch gewaschen ohne Satteltasche, Flaschen und ähnlichen Klimbim... 

2018er Giant Defy Advanced 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (25. Mai 2019)

Steht in der Börse - mir ist das mittlerweile zu blöd mit den vielen rücksichtslosen A...löchern auf der Straße.
Ich verziehe mich lieber in den Wald...


----------



## MTK85 (25. Mai 2019)

Mach es nicht, so ein schönes Rad.
War in der gleichen Situation. Ich fahre jetzt einfach Rennrad nur noch in der Gruppe, und immer dann wenn ich allein gefahren wäre, mit dem Gravelbike. Im Nachhinein eine sehr gute Entscheidung gewesen!!!


----------



## Stolle12 (25. Mai 2019)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Mach es nicht, so ein schönes Rad.
> War in der gleichen Situation. Ich fahre jetzt einfach Rennrad nur noch in der Gruppe, und immer dann wenn ich allein gefahren wäre, mit dem Gravelbike. Im Nachhinein eine sehr gute Entscheidung gewesen!!!



Danke!
Fällt mir auch schwer. Letzten Herbst hat mich aber einer um ein Haar über den Haufen gefahren. Auf fast jeder Ausfahrt gibt eine brenzlige Situation, oder man wird angemacht - und ich halte mich schon von Hauptstraßen fern....


----------



## bugfix (29. Mai 2019)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Fällt mir auch schwer. Letzten Herbst hat mich aber einer um ein Haar über den Haufen gefahren. Auf fast jeder Ausfahrt gibt eine brenzlige Situation, oder man wird angemacht - und ich halte mich schon von Hauptstraßen fern....


In was für einer gefährlichen Gegend lebst du denn? Ich dachte hier in Düsseldorf ist's schlecht...


----------



## DaBot (29. Mai 2019)

Bestimmt Frankfurt/Rhein-Main...


----------



## prince67 (29. Mai 2019)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Steht in der Börse - mir ist das mittlerweile zu blöd mit den vielen rücksichtslosen A...löchern auf der Straße.


Einer weniger! 

Tschuldigung, musste sein bei der Steilvorlage.


----------



## KonsiKleine (3. Juni 2019)




----------



## Oseki (3. Juni 2019)

Kann man was mit anfangen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. Juni 2019)

Verkaufen wegen Idi's im Auto? Nee lass das mal lieber. Habe hier in Berlin auch täglich Situationen, die meine Herzfrequenz in die Höhe treibt. Muss man eben aufpassen. Leider ist unsere Lobby (noch) nicht groß genug. Bin froh wenn ich aus der Stadt raus bin.


----------



## zett78 (5. Juni 2019)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 869842


Chick!!
Aber gibt es die Stütze auch ohne Versatz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonsiKleine (5. Juni 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Chick!!
> Aber gibt es die Stütze auch ohne Versatz???


 
Ich glaube nicht, aber man kann sie umdrehen


----------



## stuhli (13. Juni 2019)

Hab mal die Sitzposition etwas angepasst.
Vorbau 1cm länger und 1cm tiefer montiert mit dem Effekt, dass die Rückenschmerzen weg sind.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich noch die 27,2er Carbonstütze gegen die 31,6er aus Alu getauscht, die ich noch da hatte. Mir gefiel das dünne Ding mit der Reduzierhülse nie so 100%. Gewichtsmässig wenig bis kein Unterschied durch den Wegfall der Hülse. Bin gespannt ob sich das in Sachen Komfort bemerkbar macht. Die Carbon ist ja die normale und nicht die HiFlex.


----------



## stuhli (14. Juni 2019)

Update zum Sattelstützkomfort: kein für mich spürbarer Unterschied (mir kommt fast die Alustütze komfortabler vor)

Hatte nen kleinen Defekt an andrer Stelle. Die Kettenblattschraube, die von innen befestigt ist, hat sich gelöst, den hinteren Schaltzug geschnappt und angerissen. Bei der Gelegenheit noch ne schöne Macke in die Kettenstrebe gemacht. Morgen werde ich den Zug erneuern und mir die Macke mal näher ansehn.

Edit: nur die Aussenhülle hats erledigt.
Der Zug ist 1a. Die Macke hintern Kettenblatt nicht gleich zu sehen und nur optischer Natur.
Glück muss man haben.


----------



## stuhli (15. Juni 2019)




----------



## Popeye34 (15. Juni 2019)




----------



## ratz90 (16. Juni 2019)

Mein Neues, über den Winter mit gebrauchten und günstigen Teilen aufgebaut.









Ziel war unter 1000€ zu bleiben, ging sich letzten Endes auch locker aus.


----------



## Twenty9er (17. Juni 2019)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Mein Neues, über den Winter mit gebrauchten und günstigen Teilen aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Rahmen kostet eigentlich schon 1000€ ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kostet eigentlich schon 1000€ ?


Das müsste das 2016er Modell sein. Das könnte sich im Preis niedergeschlagen haben.

Schöner Rahmen übrigens. Hatte ich vor dem CAAD12 Disc auch hier, aber die alten CAAD12 hatten noch eine etwas andere Geometrie und selbst das 50er war mir zu groß (Sitzrohr zu lang).


----------



## DavidLV (17. Juni 2019)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Mein Neues, über den Winter mit gebrauchten und günstigen Teilen aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darf ich fragen weleche KB-Größe und welche Kassette du fährst? Mir schwebt da was ähnliches vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2019)

Sieht mir stark nach 42/11 - 36 aus


----------



## ratz90 (17. Juni 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kostet eigentlich schon 1000€ ?



Den Rahmen hab ich ebenfalls gebraucht gekauft, war ein ziemliches Schnäppchen.



DavidLV schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen weleche KB-Größe und welche Kassette du fährst? Mir schwebt da was ähnliches vor.



Kassette ist eine Rival 11-36, Kettenblatt ein 46er. Komme überraschen gut zurecht mit dem Setup. 1-fach taugt mir einfach


----------



## DavidLV (17. Juni 2019)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Kassette ist eine Rival 11-36, Kettenblatt ein 46er. Komme überraschen gut zurecht mit dem Setup. 1-fach taugt mir einfach



Danke Dir! 11-36 bei der Kassette hab ich mir auch überlegt. Vorne wollte ich mal mit einem 48er starten.


----------



## ratz90 (17. Juni 2019)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Danke Dir! 11-36 bei der Kassette hab ich mir auch überlegt. Vorne wollte ich mal mit einem 48er starten.


Hab auch hin und her überlegt zwischen 46 und 48, hab aber nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten gesehen, dass das 46 für mich reicht.
Rein rechnerisch kommt man damit ja auch auf eine Geschwindigkeit von knapp unter 50km/h (bei einer Trittfrequenz von 90).
Da ich keine Rennen fahre, muss ich bergab nicht unbedingt bis 70km/h mittreten können.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2019)

Isaac Boson Disc


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2019)

Eine der letzten Touren mit dem Viner. 
Bilder von dieser Woche, Stilfserjoch. 

Neuer Aufbau ist in Arbeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2019)

Auf das Urgestalt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## swift daddy (24. Juni 2019)

Oh Urgestalt - beim Frühjahrs-Sale zugeschlagen??


----------



## sir-florian (24. Juni 2019)

Das Viner hatte ich auch mal. War ein hartes Renngerät ...
Und am Stilfserjoch bin ich nächste Woche auch. 
Sieht aus als sollte man da fürs Abfahren eine Jacke mitnehmen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2019)

Jetzt steht's 3 : 3 (Stahl vs. Aluminium) im Fuhrpark 













Testfahrt steht noch aus.
Tacho kommt noch und die Reifen sind auch nur eine Übergangslösung. Diverse Sattelstützen ohne Versatz liegen auch noch in der Restekiste. Wäre hier wohl passender.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Juni 2019)

Kriegst nicht genug....


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2019)

Tschuldigung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juni 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt steht's 3 : 3 (Stahl vs. Aluminium) im Fuhrpark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juni 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf das Urgestalt bin ich mal gespannt.



Ich auch.....  

Überlege ob Di2 DA oder Etap AXS.



swift daddy schrieb:


> Oh Urgestalt - beim Frühjahrs-Sale zugeschlagen??


Ähnlich, ja. 



sir-florian schrieb:


> Das Viner hatte ich auch mal. War ein hartes Renngerät ...
> Und am Stilfserjoch bin ich nächste Woche auch.
> Sieht aus als sollte man da fürs Abfahren eine Jacke mitnehmen...



Bis auf das ovale Sitzrohr, welches ich mit Klarlack ausgeglichen habe, ist das Viner (=HongFu) echt top.

Jacke wäre ratsam! 
Vorne kurz/kurz hoch, hinten brrrrrrr den Umbrail runter ...


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt steht's 3 : 3 (Stahl vs. Aluminium) im Fuhrpark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will meinen Renner früher oder später auch auf Stahl umstellen. Dann wäre es beim 8:2 für Stahl


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. Juni 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt steht's 3 : 3 (Stahl vs. Aluminium) im Fuhrpark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht klasse aus. Die Testfahrt können wir gerne gleich mit einem Vigorelli Treffen verbinden

Ich habe jetzt ein paar tausend KM mit  meinem Vigorelli runter und bekomme bei jeder Ausfahrt das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht. So ein geiles RR hatte ich noch nie. Passt wir Ar$sch auf Eimer. Bin mal gespannt, was du sagst.

Ausflug in die Botanik.





Bei mir steht es übrigens 4:0

Ciao
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck9500 (26. Juni 2019)




----------



## Matthias3977 (26. Juni 2019)

Mein neues...




und hier das Geschwisterchen


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2019)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus. Die Testfahrt können wir gerne gleich mit einem Vigorelli Treffen verbinden


Danke!
Die Testfahrt musste gestern erfolgen  Natürlich Satteltasche mit Schlauch, Reifenhebern und Kettenschloss vergessen, aber zum Glück nicht gebraucht.
Fährt sich sehr zackig und recht anders als das CAAD12. Sattel muss nur noch 0,5 - 1 cm runter (wozu ich aber die Sattelstütze kürzen muss, weil die genau auf Anschlag [= Flaschenhalterösen] ist).


----------



## Freeride79 (9. Juli 2019)

Trek Madone SLR 7 Disc Project One (2019) Blue Steel /Rage Red
CeramicSpeed Tretlager, Shimano Ultegra DI2


----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Juli 2019)

Brauch man dafür schon ein Führerschein, oder Flugschein? Der Gerät in Person


----------



## Terranaut (9. Juli 2019)

Eher einen Waffenschein für das Geschoss.


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Juli 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Eher einen Waffenschein für das Geschoss.


Das fährt sich auch so


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2019)




----------



## fellie (14. Juli 2019)

Wechsel auf Conti 5000 TL, rollen super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karacho_ (21. Juli 2019)

KTM Revelator


----------



## KonsiKleine (21. Juli 2019)

Mal ein Wettkampfphoto von meinem


----------



## actafool (21. Juli 2019)

Oh oh, der Bart kostet Zeit!


----------



## KonsiKleine (21. Juli 2019)

actafool schrieb:


> Oh oh, der Bart kostet Zeit!



Lustigerweise garnicht so viel, Specialized hat das irgendwann mal getestet, und ein Vollbart sind 0.5 Watt bei 40km/h, nicht rasierte Beine 6 Watt ^^


----------



## Jabba81 (22. Juli 2019)

Meine BMC Teammachine SLR01, custom


----------



## J.G. (23. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2019)

@KonsiKleine 
Auf die Nase geflogen 
Der re Brems Schalthebel will mir nicht gefallen


----------



## KonsiKleine (24. Juli 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> @KonsiKleine
> Auf die Nase geflogen
> Der re Brems Schalthebel will mir nicht gefallen



Sieht zwar etwas komisch aus auf diesem Photo, aber der ist ganz in Ordnung so.


----------



## stuhli (26. Juli 2019)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Lustigerweise garnicht so viel, Specialized hat das irgendwann mal getestet, und ein Vollbart sind 0.5 Watt bei 40km/h, nicht rasierte Beine 6 Watt ^^



Merker setzten: Haxen abschaben

Aber bei dem Rad isses mit der Aerodynamik eh nicht weit her.


----------



## lukase (27. Juli 2019)




----------



## seblubb (27. Juli 2019)

Gleich gibt's ne Steinigung


----------



## dopero (27. Juli 2019)

Rennrad? Eisdielenrad!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. Juli 2019)




----------



## lukase (27. Juli 2019)

Das gute Stück kann auch flott


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Juli 2019)

Trotzdem ist für ein Rennrad der falsche Lenker dran 
Einmal fest angreifen und nach unten biegen, dann passts.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juli 2019)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist für ein Rennrad der falsche Lenker dran
> Einmal fest angreifen und nach unten biegen, dann passts.


Der Crosser auf derselben Seite hat auch niemanden gestört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (27. Juli 2019)

Mag ja sein,

es war ja auch mal ein RR.

Aber jetzt ist es eben keines mehr!


----------



## fellie (2. August 2019)

Neue Tarmac 2020 Farben. Mal sehn welche es nach Europa schaffen werden.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. August 2019)

Schöne Farben.
Wenn ich mir da die neuen 2020 Cannondale Modelle anschaue....
Eins zu null für Specialized.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. August 2019)

Jetzt wollte ich schon schreiben, dass man jetzt die Qual der Wahl zwischen ansehnlicher Rahmenform und hübscher Lackierung hat, da sehe ich, dass Cannondale jetzt auch mit den tiefergelegten Sitzstreben anfängt... 
Naja, gibt ja noch andere für Leute mit altmodischerem Geschmack.


----------



## xxxT (2. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich schon schreiben, dass man jetzt die Qual der Wahl zwischen ansehnlicher Rahmenform und hübscher Lackierung hat, da sehe ich, dass Cannondale jetzt auch mit den tiefergelegten Sitzstreben anfängt...
> Naja, gibt ja noch andere Für Leute mit altmodischerem Geschmack.


Ich mag das auch nicht. Tiefergelegte Kettenstrebe noch weniger.


----------



## seblubb (2. August 2019)

Alles besser als 90 % der Triathlonschlitten


----------



## goofyfooter (2. August 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Schöne Farben.
> Wenn ich mir da die neuen 2020 Cannondale Modelle anschaue....
> Eins zu null für Specialized.



Wenigstens geht es jetzt in die richtige Richtung... Alle 'alten' Supersix der letzten Jahre hatten viel entsetzlichere Lackierungen.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich schon schreiben, dass man jetzt die Qual der Wahl zwischen ansehnlicher Rahmenform und hübscher Lackierung hat, da sehe ich, dass Cannondale jetzt auch mit den tiefergelegten Sitzstreben anfängt...
> Naja, gibt ja noch andere für Leute mit altmodischerem Geschmack.



Das 'alte' Supersix gibt es nach wie vor neu. Laufen parallel bis 2020. Wenn man sich das Tourfeld ansah, ist da eigentlich fuer jeden Geschmack was dabei. "Wir" jammern gerne auf ganz hohem Niveau.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2019)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Das 'alte' Supersix gibt es nach wie vor neu. Laufen parallel bis 2020. Wenn man sich das Tourfeld ansah, ist da eigentlich fuer jeden Geschmack was dabei. "Wir" jammern gerne auf ganz hohem Niveau.


Also noch ein Jahr Schonfrist...


----------



## ramirez65 (9. August 2019)

Ab und an, braucht es mal Veränderung...
New Affair's sieht mal nicht allzu oft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (9. August 2019)

ramirez65 schrieb:


> Ab und an, braucht es mal Veränderung...
> New Affair's sieht mal nicht allzu oft...Anhang anzeigen 895294



Puh, dass ist sehr harter Tobak!!
Aber die Dura Ace Kurbel ist sehr schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Aber die Durra Ace Kurbel ist Pedale sind sehr schön


----------



## zett78 (9. August 2019)

Die Sonder Edition der Pedale hatte ich gar nicht gesehen!!!


----------



## dopero (9. August 2019)

Gleichstand zw. Conway und Haibike!


----------



## P4LL3R (10. August 2019)

Oha, das ist ja wirklich Endgegner-Niveau. Ich sag dazu jetzt lieber einmal nix 

Aber dass der Thread nicht komplett verkommt, hier ein Bild von einer Tour vor ein paar Wochen:


----------



## diodato (10. August 2019)

Das Rad und die Landschaft hätten ein schöneres Photo verdient. Sei´s drum. Rennräder im Gebirge mit Scheibenbremsen mag ich. Ohne Berge auch  Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (10. August 2019)

Ohne Berge und mit der richtigen Kamera fotografiert ist es hier schon zu sehen 




__





						Zeigt her eure Rennräder! - Teil 2
					

Wahnsinn, was es alles gibt, hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen. Bei den geilen gefrästen Alu-Teilen von Hope wäre es sogar zu verschmerzen, wenn sie etwas schwerer wären, aber wenn hier die 4-Kolben-Bremse leichter als die 2-Kolben Variante von SRAM ist, ist es ja perfekt. Und ich hab gerade...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Inzwischen wurde nur der Gabelschaft etwas gekürzt und das blaue Lenkerband gegen schwarzes getauscht.


----------



## decolocsta (11. August 2019)

Hier meine zwei Renner:


----------



## stonele (11. August 2019)

Schöne Focus  
Merkst du beim Fahren einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bikes?


----------



## decolocsta (11. August 2019)

Danke.
Sind sehr unterschiedlich. 
Auch wenn sie beide aus dem gleichen Jahrgang sind.

Das Focus Izalco Race ist sehr sprintstark und sehr gut beim klettern. Es ist sehr gestreckt von der geo. Aber für mich sehr sehr angenehm. 

Das Izalco Max hat eine brutal tiefe Front (für mich) ist sehr nervös auf Lenkimpulse (ich mag das nervöse), vorne Knüppelhart, praktisch keine Dämpfung aus der Gabel.
Und ab 30-35kmh merkt man den aero Vorteil gegenüber dem Race. Also wenn es schnell ist es in seinem Element.

Die Geometrie beider Räder ist schon stark unterschiedlich.

Das Race ist für mich der ideale climber, fast schon das rundere Konzept. Fühlt sich an wie maßgeschneidert für mich. Aber evtl trenne ich mich davon, zwei Rennräder sind vllt etwas zuviel des guten.


----------



## lowisbmx (13. August 2019)

Hier mein Cinelli Willin'. Mit Campa Record / Chorus Mix und farblich abgestimmten Hope Naben.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (17. August 2019)

Mein gutes altes Storck..
Ja entgegen einiger "Foto-Regeln" aber ich finds Radl trotzdem schön


----------



## Deleted 469020 (19. August 2019)

@P4LL3R dich gibt's ja auch hier. Gar nicht gemerkt


----------



## stummerwinter (19. August 2019)

RR hab ich auch noch...REWEL CSL mit Campa Record...


----------



## stummerwinter (19. August 2019)

Ich finde, eins der schönsten aktuellen RR der letzten Jahre: Willier ZERO SLR







Irgendwie habe mich aktuelle Räder nie angesprochen, aber das, ist echt schön geworden...das jetzt mit einer Super Record...


----------



## prince67 (19. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe mich aktuelle Räder nie angesprochen


Sehen doch alle iwie gleich aus. Nur in der Farbgebung kann man da noch Akzente setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (19. August 2019)

Das sieht Live nochmal viel besser aus, vor allem wegen den komplett innen liegenden Zügen/Kabeln. Gewicht ist mit 6,5-7 kg für ein Scheibenbremsrad echt super.
Das neue Steckachsensystem ist auch mal eine gute Erfindung.
Mein Händler hat es es leider in Schwarz, das ist einfach zu dezent und für mich schon langweilig.


P.S. wundere mich gerade auf der Wilier Webseite, Campa gibt es da quasi gar nicht mehr. Bin mir aber ganz sicher das mein Händler erst ein cento10pro in Iride Gray mit kompletter Super Record EPS dastehen hatte.


----------



## diodato (19. August 2019)

Echt schick was kostet es mit 6,5kg? Ich persönlich will von ital, Rädern und Gruppen nixx mehr wissen. Meine Campa Super Record 8x habe ich geliebt. Danach fing die Ignoranz und die Seuche an. Garantie Fälle...... egal schickes Rad. Beste Grüße


----------



## stummerwinter (19. August 2019)

Echt? Fahre mein 2 Record 10-fach schon mehr als 10 Jahre, ab und zu ein neuer Schaltzug, das wars...ebenso die Nucleon/Neutron-LR...


----------



## diodato (19. August 2019)

Hast du schon mal eine Reklamation gehabt? Ich meine bei einem Hersteller. In Italien dauerte es  immer 2 Jahre,  wenn früher wurde bei mir ein falscher Rohrsatz genommen. Das war in den 90 gern. 2006 der nächste Versuch Hersteller möchte ich nicht nennen 3500-‚ Rahmen und eine Lackierung  unterirdisch Lack abplatzer usw. Wieder wie immer null Kommunikation abwiegeln wo es geht auf Mails nicht geantwortet Monate lang . Danach nie wieder. Zum Vergleich bei meinem Giant Tcr isp Advanced war der Auslass vom Bowdenzug am Oberrohr  zur hinteren Bremse gebrochen. Garantie innerhalb von 3 Wochen hatte. Ich einen neuen Rahmen. deshalb nieeee wieder. Es gibt bestimmt andere die nicht so negative Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht haben. Beste Grüße


----------



## stummerwinter (20. August 2019)

Achso...ne, Reklamationen bisher nicht, zumindest nicht bei Campa...

Und seit Ende 90er fahre ich Titanrahmen...unlackiert...


----------



## P4LL3R (20. August 2019)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> @P4LL3R dich gibt's ja auch hier. Gar nicht gemerkt


Ich bin in viiiiielen Foren unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 469020 (20. August 2019)

Dementsprechend auch im blauen und noch so vielen anderen


----------



## dopero (20. August 2019)

diodato schrieb:


> Echt schick was kostet es mit 6,5kg?


 Da fängt dann der für den Geldbeutel traurige Teil an. Das Rad beginnt bei 7700 €. Für eines mit 6,5 kg muss man eigentlich über 9000 € rechnen. Sind natürlich UVPs.



diodato schrieb:


> Garantie Fälle...... egal schickes Rad. Beste Grüße


 Genau deswegen arbeitet mein Händler seit Jahren mit dieser Firma. Wenn es mal ein Problem gibt wird dieses in kürzester Zeit gelöst.
Da hatte er zuvor mit anderen ital. Herstellern auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## kurt8791 (20. August 2019)

Neues "Pferd" im Stall. Besseres Bild folgt dann von der ersten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. August 2019)

Kannst du die Rahmenhöhe mitteilen und das Gewicht..!?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. August 2019)

Neues RR...


----------



## kurt8791 (21. August 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Kannst du die Rahmenhöhe mitteilen und das Gewicht..!?


Moin. Grösse L liegt out of the box bei 8,7kg ohne Pedale mit billiger Kofferwaage gewogen. 
Ausstattung ist mit Rival 22 bis auf den FSA Carbonlenker in 440mm soweit Serie. Einsparpotential gibt es einiges. LRS kommt noch ein anderer, Sattelstütze und Sattel sind schon getauscht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. August 2019)

Also knapp 56 cm Sitzrohr,wirkt größer auf deinem Foto.
Ganz schön schwerer Brocken..


----------



## Deleted 306952 (21. August 2019)

2x 2019er Trek Domane am Donauradweg. Regensburg - Passau - Linz - Weinfest Neuhofen an der Krems - Passau - Regensburg. War meine erste längere Tour


----------



## daniel77 (27. August 2019)

zwar "falsche" Seite, aber trotzdem.....




Isaac Boson Disc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (31. August 2019)

Mein treuer Begleiter seid 5 Jahren !


----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. August 2019)

Vllt als Dankbarkeit für die Treue ein neuer LRS?


----------



## carofem (31. August 2019)

Der ist doch noch gut und zudem auch leicht,passend zum Einsatzgebiet


----------



## radlfaxe (31. August 2019)




----------



## hellmono (31. August 2019)

Neues Plastikgeschoss seit 3TKM.


----------



## xxxT (31. August 2019)

hellmono schrieb:


> Neues Plastikgeschoss seit 3TKM.


darf ich mal fragen was so ein teil wiegen tut und ob da auch 33er reifen reinpassen ?


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2019)

Schönes Ding.
Wie fährt es sich ? Wie funzen die Bremsen ?


----------



## hellmono (1. September 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> darf ich mal fragen was so ein teil wiegen tut und ob da auch 33er reifen reinpassen ?



Das sind ca. 7,5kg mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter. Kein Leichtgewicht, aber die Laufräder dürften viel dazu beitragen.
Reifen kann ich dir nicht sagen, fahre 25mm und wollte demnächst 28mm aufziehen. 33mm könnte knapp werden.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes Ding.
> Wie fährt es sich ? Wie funzen die Bremsen ?



Fährt super, seit Tag 1 viel Spaß gehabt.
Die Bremsen sind gut, Disc halt. Unauffällig aber auch nicht wirklich notwendig am Rennrad.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. September 2019)

Super


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. September 2019)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das sind ca. 7,5kg mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter. Kein Leichtgewicht, aber die Laufräder dürften viel dazu beitragen.
> Reifen kann ich dir nicht sagen, fahre 25mm und wollte demnächst 28mm aufziehen. 33mm könnte knapp werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das die Kiste mit oder ohne Di


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (5. September 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ist das die Kiste mit oder ohne Di



Ohne Di2 und mit SRAM eTap. Shimano kommt mir nicht ans Rad.


----------



## goofyfooter (5. September 2019)

hellmono schrieb:


> Shimano kommt mir nicht ans Rad.


----------



## Ghostina (6. September 2019)

China Upgrades aus Carbon ´nara Teilchen


----------



## hdamok (12. September 2019)




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2019)

hdamok schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 909080


Trinkst du unterwegs nix? Da Pedale verbaut sind, nehme ich ja schon an, dass das Rad fahrbereit sein soll.
Schick isses jedenfalls.


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2019)

Gefällt mir auch. Welche Marke ist das ?


----------



## hdamok (12. September 2019)

@lupus_bhg Flaschenhalter kommen noch. 
@san_andreas  Mason Cycles


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2019)

Reifenbeschriftung noch bitte zum Ventil / oder Felgenbeschriftung ausrichten. Hinten passt es ja durch Zufall sogar


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2019)

@hdamok : interessante Marke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terranaut (12. September 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Reifenbeschriftung noch bitte zum Ventil / oder Felgenbeschriftung ausrichten. Hinten passt es ja durch Zufall sogar


Vorne ist es doch genauso wie hinten ausgerichtet.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2019)

Ähm nein


----------



## hdamok (12. September 2019)

@Milan0 Wird gemacht. Bei der einen Pelle habe ich sogar dran gedacht.


----------



## goofyfooter (12. September 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @hdamok : interessante Marke !


+1 

Dedacciai Rohrsatz bei Titan und Alu, Columbus bei Stahl. Sieht so aus, als haette Jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht. Sehr professioneller Auftritt - aber alles auch wirklich nicht guenstig.


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2019)

Günstig nicht, stimmt, aber warum sollten sie auch.


----------



## Ianus (14. September 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2019)

Oh....Schönheit !


----------



## MF3 (15. September 2019)

Das ist mal was anderes. Sehr schönes bike...


----------



## Ianus (15. September 2019)




----------



## kordesh (15. September 2019)

Die letzten beiden Räder sind einfach MEGA! 

Aber Fotos mit Kette aufm kleinen Blatt und dann wie beim letzten Bild auch noch von der nicht Antriebsseite geht jawohl gar nicht


----------



## bbkp (15. September 2019)

heute noch mal den sommer genutzt und das rennpferderl gesattelt



fuers schwimmen scheint der sommer schon aus



und mit saft fürs schalten ists auch vorbei, auftanken geht nicht



ab der netten partylocation gehts singlespeedmaessig weiter



und die route wird angepasst



und auch die verkehrsmittel







beim versauten radl fuehlt man sich gleich wohl



noch ein versuch beim elektrozaun was abzuzwacken....



dann ruf ich das taxi aus der heimat



und locke mit einladung



und es kommt.





soooooo schoen wars


----------



## daniel77 (16. September 2019)

5h Schwarzwald-Tour am Samstag. So schön wenn die ganzen Organspender mit der Family dem Einkaufswahn frönen, freie Strasse für uns!







genau, "Grins"!


----------



## Pace39 (16. September 2019)

Auf Grund meines Alters war ich in den 80er und 90er auf Stahlrahmen unterwegs. Mein zweiter Rahmen war ein Basso Gap, metallic rot mit weißen Banderolen. Bei der Fahrt über eine kleine Holzbrücke bei feuchtem Wetter rutschte ich weg und unglücklich ins Geländer mit dem Vorderrad, was den Rahmen stauchte. Danach wurde es ein Stahlrahmen von Serotta, diesen hatte ich 18 Jahre bis das Teil über dem Trettlager duchrostete. Da keine Löcher im Trettlagergehäuse stand wohl öfter Wasser im Rohr, was ich nicht wußte.

Immer wenn ich die alten Rahmen sah juckte es mich. Da ich Ende letzten Jahres das Basso Venta aufbaute, was weiter vorne zu sehen ist, kam ich auf die Idee wieder nach einem Basso Stahlrahmen zu schauen. Ich fand einen Basso Astra mit hochwertigem Columbus EL os Rohr, der Rahmen selbst ohne Beschädigung, aber der Lack stark abgerockt. Zunächst überlegte ich den Rahmen neu lackieren zu lassen und war mir nicht sicher ob original oder in anderen Farben. Dann entschied ich mich den Rahmen nur von aufgebrachten Aufklebern zu befreien und zu polieren. Da ich diesen eh mit neueren Campa 10 fach Teilen aufbauen wollte dachte ich die cleane Carbonoptik könnte ein cooler Kontrast sein. Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker sind noch aus den 90er von meinem Serotta. Die Easton Laufräder hatte ich auch noch über:





















Gestern 120km damit unterwegs gewesen, es passte auf Anhieb alles und ich hatte jeden Meter Spaß damit!


----------



## stummerwinter (16. September 2019)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Pace39 (16. September 2019)

Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2019)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (17. September 2019)

Rad gut - Foto gut - Location gut - Schuhe auch gut - alles gut


----------



## Pace39 (18. September 2019)

Noch ein Bild von gestern in Aktion...


----------



## magas (18. September 2019)

mit Basso Leiberl, das gibt ein Extra Like


----------



## Rines (18. September 2019)

Meines wurde dieses Jahr auch mal gesäubert


----------



## Jabba81 (18. September 2019)

Eins in Aktion... Foto vom Alpenbrevet, bin die Gold Runde gefahren (160km - 5094hm)

Hoffe, dass ich nächstes Jahr für den Ötztaler gezogen werde...


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2019)

2 Italienerinnen in Norddeutschland


----------



## na!To (23. September 2019)

Aktuell fahrfertig bei 7050g. Mit Ultegra Bremsen und schwerem Arc. Sobald die DA Bremsen und der Power Carbon Sattel da sind dann unter 7kg. Und mit den CAD/SPD Sensoren muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Das ist bei meinen Giant deutlich besser gelöst.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. September 2019)

Noch nicht final fertig, aber die erste Tour bereits absolviert.

Lightweight Urgestalt Disc 2019 mit mech. Dura Ace 2x11 Disc und Newmen Evo 2 - Cx Ray/Sprint - Venn Var 35  - LRS.
Wegen Umbauarbeiten am "Nest" musste die "günstige", die mechanische, DA her.
Bin gegenüber der mech. 10fach Version trotzdem begeistert. 
Auch gegenüber der 10fach Ultegra Di2!!

Vermutlich wandert an der Front noch ein Spacer raus  -
ist mir "zu" komfortabel so.

Die FlaHas fehlen noch.
Der hier montierte FlaHa diente nur zur Versorgung während der Proberunde....
Ebenso fehlen diverse Schutzfolien, einige Ti- und/oder Aluschrauben und das tubeless Setup.

Schönes Rad, schöner Rahmen, fährt toll, aber heute würde ich wohl anders entscheiden...
Na mal sehen was die Saison 2020 uns beiden bringt....


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2019)

Sehr schönes Rad ! Denke gerade auch für die Zukunft über ein Urgestalt nach.
Warum würdest du anders entscheiden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. September 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad ! Denke gerade auch für die Zukunft über ein Urgestalt nach.
> Warum würdest du anders entscheiden ?


Danke dir!

Es gibt keinen wirklichen Grund, aber der Markt bietet zu viel schöne Räder/Rahmen aktuell. 
Erst sollte es ein Tarmac Sworks Disc black - Framekit werden, dann grätschte aber das Lightweigt-Angebot dazwischen. On top war das LW - Set direkt verfügbar, beinhaltete Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker und einen trotzdem günstigeren Kurs. 
- Nicht von RCZ! 
Ich bin bei sowas immer sehr spontan, da ich die Räder sowieso oft wechsel. 
Ein BMC oder ein Orbea Orca Aero Disc wären auch was gewesen.
Ebenso ein 3T Strada Due....   

Aber fahrtechnisch ist das LW echt positiv aufgefallen. Steif, leicht...top!  
Auch der LW Rennbügel liegt super in der Hand.

Die Verarbeitung finde ich absolut top!!! 
Vorbau und Stütze erinnern stark an ENVE.... 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der LRS vielleicht an einen neuen Gravelaufbau gehen könnte und ein LW - LRS noch an's RR kommt.
Eigentlich MUSS der da dran!  
Aber der Preis ist halt schon heftig....


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2019)

Welche Größe ist das ? 56 ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. September 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das ? 56 ?


Jepp!

Hier mal ein Bild von vorne wegen der Proportionen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2019)

Gefällt mir schon sehr.


----------



## thoralfw (29. September 2019)

Um was für einen LRS handelt es sich?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. September 2019)

thoralfw schrieb:


> Um was für einen LRS handelt es sich?


Newmen Evo 2 Naben CL 28L  +  CX Ray/Sprint  +  Venn VAR 35mm (filament wound) Felgen...   13xxg. 
Müsste genau nachgucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2019)

Nobel, nobel! 

Bei dem Herstellernamen liegt die Nachfrage wohl nahe: Was wiegt's denn derzeit?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nobel, nobel!
> 
> Bei dem Herstellernamen liegt die Nachfrage wohl nahe: Was wiegt's denn derzeit?



Danke! Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe es noch nicht gewogen.
Mein Leben dreht sich momentan um Schalter & Verteilerdosen setzen, Wände raushauen, usw...
Bin gerade im Umbau und in einer beruflichen Veränderung.
Da war zum Wiegen keine Zeit.  
Sobald alle Teile angekommen sind, werde ich das Dingens mal an den Haken hängen...  

Edit: Aber das Viner mit Non-Disc war bisher gefühlt nicht schwerer.
Wird also kein Gewichtsrekord aufstellen.
Würde mir die 6,xx vorne wünschen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2019)

Klar, manchmal geht einfach anderes vor. Schön, dass Du überhaupt noch zum Aufbau gekommen bist.


----------



## King Jens one (4. Oktober 2019)

Mein Trek Emonda SLR 7,1kg


----------



## Ianus (13. Oktober 2019)

.... vorraussichtlich das letzte Mal dieses Jahr in T-Shirt und kurzen Hosen  -


----------



## MF3 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaub ich hab's schon mal gesagt. Klasse Rad


----------



## daniel77 (21. Oktober 2019)

Herbst im Schwarzwald und erster tubeless-Test mit neuem LRS.


----------



## Rines (21. Oktober 2019)

Welche Kombi ist das? Ich fahre aktuell Conti 5000 TL 28mm und Reynolds Assault LE. Direkt dicht und den ganzen Sommer keine Probleme gehabt. Rollt erst Sahne  Ich muss nur alle paar Tage mal Nachpumpen.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Oktober 2019)

Sind Pancho Wheels Spirit mit Hutchinson Fusion 5 allseason.


----------



## Rainer-Zufall (24. Oktober 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Klar, manchmal geht einfach anderes vor. Schön, dass Du überhaupt noch zum Aufbau gekommen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (26. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2019)

Toller Klassiker !


----------



## Zerzal (26. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal meine neu aufgebaute Kiste ???




Alles dran, nur Schläuche gingen diesmal vergessen??


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Oktober 2019)

Ianus schrieb:


>


Gibts davon mehr Bilder...!?


----------



## MAB-Maik (27. Oktober 2019)

Seit Freitag meins noch 0km, aber das kommt schon....


----------



## lordad (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich hoffe doch , dass der Spacerturm noch abgeflacht wird. Das sieht schon aus wie noch nicht fertig , wenn ich mir den Gabelschaft ansehe


----------



## inbikewetrust (31. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank an https://www.REACTION.lv/ für das gute Review-Video von BMC Teammachine SLR02 2019 !


----------



## diodato (31. Oktober 2019)

Oh kein Lenkerband. Schick und mit Disc. Was wiegt es den mit Pedale? Ich mag BMC, nicht so sehr in black aber immerhin mit disc. Ohne Disc sehen die Räder mittlerweile komisch aus  ging mir damals bei den Mtb´s genau so. Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. Oktober 2019)

inbikewetrust schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an https://www.REACTION.lv/ für das gute Review-Video von BMC Teammachine SLR02 2019 !


Ernst oder Sarkasmus? 
Powerpoint feat. Robo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (31. Oktober 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Ernst oder Sarkasmus?
> Powerpoint feat. Robo



Ich dachte erst das ist Ironie weil das Video bekommt Glatt Note 6
aber schau mal auf seine Homepage im Profil ...


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2019)

Warum postet man ein Rad ohne Lenkerband und Pedale ?


----------



## dalinski (1. November 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum postet man ein Rad ohne Lenkerband und Pedale ?



Weil man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## inbikewetrust (1. November 2019)

C'mon! Das Fahrrad nur "out of the box" ist.


----------



## Pure_Power (2. November 2019)

-Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 56
-Campagnolo Super Record 11s (Gruppe komplett: Ti 39-53T 175mm, 12-29T Sprockets & dual-pivot brake vorne)
-Campagnolo BORA Ultra Two tubular
-Continental Competition (28" x 22mm)
-Tune DC16+17 Schnellspanner
-Syntace Liteforce 100mm -6°
-Syntace Racelite Carbon L matt 440mm 6°
-Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm black
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon matt 27,2x400mm
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Time Xpresso 12 Klickpedale

6,28kg

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen noch einen Tune Schwarzbrenner 38T Zweit-LRS _geschossen_, mit 90 Gramm Plastiksattel, dann haarscharf u6 kg.


----------



## Oseki (2. November 2019)

Kannst halt keine UCI Rennen mitfahren, an sonsten TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2019)

Sehr schönes Tarmac !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. November 2019)

Genau, laut und g..l! Toller Aufbau!


----------



## Pure_Power (3. November 2019)

Danke für den Zuspruch , ich bin mit dem Rad super glücklich, es kam 04/2019 sehr (wirklich sehr!) unerwartet, mit lückenlosem Scheckheft vom Erstbesitzer, in meinen Besitz. S-Works Tarmac 56 in schwarz, ältere (schönere!) Super Record 11s Gruppe, + X, so in etwa wollte ich das immer haben! ... Mein absolutes (100%) Traumrad wäre es mit 56er SL5 Rahmen in black/white bzw. black/stealth non disc. Zu Beginn hat mich das Speichenbild vom BORA HR leicht kirre gemacht (leichter Autismus), inzwischen (nach >1500km) habe ich mich mit dem LRS angefreundet. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass der 2019er S-Works Tarmac SL6 (non disc) Rahmen, mir optisch immer besser & besser gefällt...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2019)

Die Campagruppe sieht wirklich 10x besser aus als der aktuelle Kram.


----------



## Jabba81 (4. November 2019)

Schönes Rad keine Frage... aber das rot, vorallem bei den Rädern finde ich störend...


----------



## stummerwinter (9. November 2019)

Gerade abgeholt...braucht noch viel Zuneigung...aber endlich mal ein GIOS...

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es ein 81er Compact ist ausgehend von der Rahmennummer?

Leider nicht mit Original-Gabel, muss mich auf die Suche machen...

Und hat jemand einen Tip zum lackieren? Aldo Gios lackiert wohl, verschickt aber nicht...


----------



## Gitanes (10. November 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Leider nicht mit Original-Gabel, muss mich auf die Suche machen...



Habe von Gios keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht passt ja diese Gabel hier:









						Thema: Räder und Teile. Was ist Das und Was ist Es Wert?
					

Morgen Zusammen, habe eine Fahrrad bei dem ich eure Hilfe benötige. Hab für dieses Rennrad schon Preise bis zu knapp 3.000€ gesehen, für die Nummer 63, ich hab hier die Nummer 58, leider nicht mehr in dem Zustand wie die 63.... da blutet mir schon leicht das Herz. Anscheinend soll das wohl nen...




					www.rennrad-news.de


----------



## manuelschafer (13. November 2019)

heute im FB: ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2019)

Farbklecks im trüben November...


----------



## --dig-- (21. November 2019)

stahl und carbon, etwas alu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2019)

Im ersten Moment dachte ich, da stehen 2 Räder


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2019)

Schönes Rad auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Jabba81 (22. November 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment dachte ich, da stehen 2 Räder



Ach da steht ja tatsächlich nur 1 Rad   erst jetzt bemerkt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. November 2019)

Coole Idee mit dem Spiegel und schickes Rad


----------



## Twenty9er (22. November 2019)

Das Rad hatte bereits da schon beeindruckt: https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/popcycle-von-big-forest-frame-works/
Wie funktioniert die Campa-Scheibe mit den Sram-Bremsen?


----------



## stummerwinter (29. November 2019)

Hatte Lust, mal wieder mein altes RR aufzubauen, gestern fertig geworden, leider krank und mieses Wetter...


Flaschenhalter wären schön in Titanfinisch
Lenkerband kommt anderes dran, das ist nicht so dolle
Titanspacer unter Vorbau, habe aber kein 1" hier


----------



## Orontes (5. Dezember 2019)




----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2019)

Lecker !


----------



## swift daddy (6. Dezember 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lecker !


+1 ... schreit nach mehr Bildern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2019)

Definitiv !


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lecker !





san_andreas schrieb:


> Definitiv !


Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber:








						Plenk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## --dig-- (13. Dezember 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert die Campa-Scheibe mit den Sram-Bremsen?



etwas rau, aber top performance


----------



## fffoxhunter (13. Dezember 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Hatte Lust, mal wieder mein altes RR aufzubauen, gestern fertig geworden, leider krank und mieses Wetter...
> 
> 
> Flaschenhalter wären schön in Titanfinisch
> ...


King Cage!









						King Cage
					

King Cage




					www.kingcage.com


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Dezember 2019)

Sowas in der Art...früher gab es mal welche in Titan-Finish...


----------



## seblubb (13. Dezember 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art...früher gab es mal welche in Titan-Finish...


Heute sind sie sogar aus Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Heute sind sie sogar aus Titan



Für mich immer noch der beste FlaHa


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Dezember 2019)

Leider schon im Winterurlaub...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Dezember 2019)

Was hast de da denn für ein schönes Rad!?


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Dezember 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Was hast de da denn für ein schönes Rad!?



Das ist ein Trek Émonda Alr in der Farbe "Purple Flip" 

Hab recht viel Freude damit


----------



## hellmono (20. Dezember 2019)

Richtig hübsch, bitte noch ein besseres Bild.


----------



## Jabba81 (20. Dezember 2019)

das was man sieht, sieht nicht schlecht aus... beim Emonda ist halt schade, dass man die Kabel nicht schöner verstecken kann...


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Dezember 2019)

Besser werdens leider nicht


----------



## cluso (22. Dezember 2019)

Die Farbe...


----------



## famagoer (31. Dezember 2019)

Altes Radl mit neuem Laufradsatz - mittlerweile der vierte ?‍♂️, aber man braucht schließlich für jede Witterung / Steigung / jedes Befinden was anderes:


----------



## ONE78 (31. Dezember 2019)

warum nur dieser vorbau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MF3 (31. Dezember 2019)

Super Basis. Und schön schlichter Laufradsatz. Aber der Vorbau?


----------



## famagoer (31. Dezember 2019)

Musste tiefer runter, wollte aber bisher den Gabelschaft nicht (zu früh) kurzen. Wird aber bald passieren & dann kommt der Rigid mit -6° evtl. wieder drauf.


----------



## baerst5 (31. Dezember 2019)

Die Spacer kannst du auch oben drauf setzen, dann musst du den Schaft nicht kürzen.


----------



## famagoer (31. Dezember 2019)

Schaut dann aber richtig ka... aus. Aber ja, zum Probieren langts, stimmt!


----------



## famagoer (31. Dezember 2019)

Zum Laufradsatz noch, namm-namm:


----------



## diodato (31. Dezember 2019)

nice wieviel wiegen die Naben? Kann man das Lagerspiel einstellen? Gruß


----------



## diodato (31. Dezember 2019)

Mein Winter/ Schlechtwetter Rad 6,92 kg ??


----------



## diodato (1. Januar 2020)

Nochmal eine anderes Foto. im Frühjahr kommen wieder Look Pedale und ein anderer LRS drauf und die Schutzbleche ab. Ca 6.7 kg


----------



## xmaxle (2. Januar 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Altes Radl mit neuem Laufradsatz - mittlerweile der vierte ?‍♂️, aber man braucht schließlich für jede Witterung / Steigung / jedes Befinden was anderes:


Heißer Ofen. Was wiegt das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (2. Januar 2020)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Heißer Ofen. Was wiegt das so?


5.6 - 5.7 Kilo so wie auf dem Foto.



diodato schrieb:


> nice wieviel wiegen die Naben? Kann man das Lagerspiel einstellen? Gruß


VR 78 Gramm
HR 191 Gramm

Einstellen kann man da IMHO nix


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Januar 2020)

mein erster Renner. Fürs Training


----------



## Twenty9er (8. Januar 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 953746Anhang anzeigen 953747
> 
> Besser werdens leider nicht


Tolle Farbe - Ich finde sie sehr geil, obwohl ich eigentlich eher auf schwarze Räder stehe.
Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut?


----------



## hellmono (8. Januar 2020)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> mein erster Renner. Fürs Training



Schönes Rad. Und da es dein erster Renner ist, seien dir die zahlreichen Regelverstöße (#26) verziehen.
Gerne auch noch von der Antriebsseite und ohne Geraffel an Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel.


----------



## Alex0303 (8. Januar 2020)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Tolle Farbe - Ich finde sie sehr geil, obwohl ich eigentlich eher auf schwarze Räder stehe.
> Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut?



Hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft. 
Das sind Ecuator Laufräder.
Lt Verkäufer 40mm...
Habs aber selbst nicht mehr nachgemessen.


----------



## Patrice_F (8. Januar 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Und da es dein erster Renner ist, seien dir die zahlreichen Regelverstöße (#26) verziehen.
> Gerne auch noch von der Antriebsseite und ohne Geraffel an Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel.



Man muss auch nicht jeden Scheiss mitmachen Zum Glück hast du mich nicht bei der ersten Ausfahrt in Endurokluft gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (9. Januar 2020)

Vorweg : Ja ... ich habe breite Reifen aufgezogen (35er ) . Die hatte ich noch rumfliegen und außerdem habe ich ja noch ein anderes Rennrad und zwei Stück mit 23 er Reifen brauche ich nicht ;-) 

Habe ein Bianchi (soweit ich weiß 839 ) geschenkt bekommen. Das war in einem erbärmlichen Zustand .
Für das brauchte ich eine ganze Dose Bremsenreiniger - es wurde vermutlich seit 1989 nie geputzt .
Gedacht ist das auch in erster Linie für meinen Arbeitsweg. Habe ein neues altes Shimano 600 Steuerlager von nem Bekannten einbauen lassen (da fehlt mir das Werkzeug) . 
Auch die Kurbel habe ich neu lackiert . Den Rahmen selber lasse ich erst mal so . Falls ich den mal lackiere könnte er dann vielleicht doch in Celeste erstrahlen.
Verschleißteile neu (leider tatsächlich noch nicht die Bremsklötze - au Mann  ) 

Auf dem einen Foto ist noch mein Koga mit drauf ;-)


----------



## dopero (9. Januar 2020)

Die armen Räder.


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (9. Januar 2020)

@dopero 
Wie ? Was ? ein wenig ausführlicher bitte  Wie bereits geschrieben : Die beigefarbenen Reifen hatte ich halt noch übrig . ( falls es daran liegt)


----------



## dopero (9. Januar 2020)

Das Bianchi ist gar nicht so wild. Versuch eines an ein Gravel angelehnten Aufbaus mit wohl zu großen Rahmen. Der voll herausgezogenen Vorbau dazu wirkt optisch aber echt schlimm.

Aber beim 70er Jahre Koga der Vento Lufradsatz und die Wellspeichen hinten, Aua. Da fallen die Pedale schon nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Liebhaber klassischer Rennräder würden das Rad wohl fast schon als Sakrileg ansehen.


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (9. Januar 2020)

okay. Ja so werde ich daraus schlau. Der Vorbau war nur zu dem Zeitpunkt des Fotos noch so weit draußen. Mittlerweile sind auch die Bremszüge etwas gekürzt.  (mit dem Fotografieren bin ich da manchmal ungeduldig)
Der Laufradsatz am Koga ... das hat sich so ergeben. Natürlich hatte ich da andere Laufräder drauf von denen mir das hintere gleich bei der zweiten Tour "versagte" . Diese Hochprofil - Teile habe ich günstig von nem Arbeitskollegen bekommen. Ich selber liebe die mittlerweile .


----------



## bugfix (12. Januar 2020)

Komme leider in letzter Zeit kaum zum Radeln, nicht mal Zwift, bin aktuell praktisch nur laufen. Aaaaber ich hab zum neuen Jahr den Arbeitgeber gewechselt und werde da in nächster Zeit wahrscheinlich wieder öfter mit dem Radl den Weg zur Arbeit bestreiten, freue mich schon


----------



## Twenty9er (17. Januar 2020)

Canyon Ultimate CF SL Disc 9.0 mit S-Works 0 mm Sattelstütze. Für die Wintersaison sind 30 mm Vittoria Zaffiro montiert.


----------



## P4LL3R (23. Januar 2020)

Mein Focus Paralane im Semi-Gravel Setup, hab jetzt 35mm Schwalbe G One montiert. Heute komm ich leider nicht mehr draußen zum fahren, morgen oder am Wochenende werde ich aber einmal teste, ob "Gravel" was für mich ist. Wenn das Rennrad schon 35mm Reifen ohne Probleme aufnimmt, kann man da ja ruhig einmal testen.


----------



## Jabba81 (23. Januar 2020)

Schönes Rad, sportliche Sitzposition


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2020)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (23. Januar 2020)

Danke! 
Ich muss zugeben, ich schau ja schon länger wegen einem neuen Rad, aber das Paralane erfüllt eigentlich alle Anforderungen. Mit den breiten Reifen ist es jetzt einigermaßen Geländegängig, mit den Umbauten ist auch eine sportliche Sitzposition möglich usw. Und mit 28mm Reifen und leichtem Berk Sattel wiegt es ziemlich genau 7,5kg, was für ein Rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen auch mehr als in Ordnung ist.

Das "Problem" ist, dass ich ja selbst nicht genau weiß, was ich eigentlich will. Einmal überleg ich mir ein Rennrad mit Stahlrahmen aufzubauen und dann schau ich mir wieder die neuesten Aero-Hobel an. Das kann ich mir aber eigentlich alles sparen, da das Paralane ja alles kann. Und einen recht großen Teil meiner Kilometer fahr ich im Keller auf Zwift, da ist es sowas von egal, ob das Rad ein paar Gramm leichter oder aerodynamischer ist.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (23. Januar 2020)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> ... da ist es sowas von egal, ob das Rad ein paar Gramm leichter oder aerodynamischer ist.


sagt wer?


----------



## P4LL3R (23. Januar 2020)

Zwift. Virtuell bin ich meistens mit einem Felt AR oder S-Works Venge Disc und Zipp 858/Super9 Laufradsatz unterwegs, viel schneller geht's nicht  Bzw. falls ich virtuelle Höhenmeter abspulen will und ein leichtes Rad will, tausch ich das virtuelle Rad einfach gegen ein Trek Emonda mit Lightweight-Laufradsatz aus.


----------



## Rines (23. Januar 2020)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist, dass ich ja selbst nicht genau weiß, was ich eigentlich will. Einmal überleg ich mir ein Rennrad mit Stahlrahmen aufzubauen und dann schau ich mir wieder die neuesten Aero-Hobel an. Das kann ich mir aber eigentlich alles sparen, da das Paralane ja alles kann.



Das ist kein "Problem". Das ist eine Chance um sich einen Riesen Fuhrpark zu rechtfertigen. Das Problem kommt eher dann wenn man kein Geld hat/ausgeben will, keinen Platz oder keine Zeit hat 


Aber spass beiseite! Das Rad gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## bugfix (24. Januar 2020)

Hast du noch viel Platz an den Kettenstreben? An der Gabel ist beim paralane ja massig Platz für Reifen. Mehr als 32mm hatte ich noch nicht drauf, aber das war schon ziemlich cool. Kann echt alles, die Mühle ?


----------



## P4LL3R (24. Januar 2020)

Ja, da ist noch Platz, ich würde sagen, 38mm gehen auch noch. Ich halte mich da aber an die Herstellerempfehlung von 35mm, da kann eigentlich nichts passieren, auch nicht, wenn Dreck an den Reifen ist. Und die Reifen sind momentan ja auch auf einer recht schmalen Felge mit 17mm Innenbreite montiert, wenn man da eine breitere nimmt, kann das ganze auch wieder anders ausschauen.
Falls mir die Ausflüge ins Gelände wirklich Spaß machen sollten, kann es gut sein, dass ich mir einen zweiten Laufradsatz dafür hole. Dann muss ich mir aber auch wegen der Übersetzung was überlegen, 36/28 als kleinster Gang ist ja auch auf der Straße schon recht sportlich, im Gelände könnte das zu viel sein.


----------



## bugfix (24. Januar 2020)

Ja gute Frage. Die alte eTap (ohne Wifli) kann ja laut einiger Erfahrungsberichte und obwohl von SRAM nur bis 28 freigegeben bis zu 30 Zähne hinten, aber das ist natürlich auch nicht die Welt. Komisch, dass sogar die neue 2x12 Force AXS ab Werk "nur" mit 33-46 / 10-33 kommt. Am Ende darf man einfach nicht so viel Pudding in den Beinen haben 

P.S: Ich hab mich ja recht früh von meinen Fulcrums getrennt, musste dann auch feststellen, dass die Naben nach ein paar wenigen Regenfahrten etwas Rost angesetzt hatten. Dichtung war echt nicht so prall, bisschen enttäuschend. Mittlerweile fahre ich bei Regen nur noch Zwift, aber zum Graveln würde ich da mal drauf achten.


----------



## P4LL3R (24. Januar 2020)

Mit einer FTP von weit über 300W ist es ja zum Glück nicht so das Problem, aber nach über 150-200km lässt dann irgendwann auch die Kraft nach und vor allem im Gelände kann man auch nicht so weit mit der Trittfrequenz runtergehen, da der Reifen sonst durchrutscht.
Bei Schlechtwetter bin ich auch nur auf Zwift unterwegs, daher hatte ich mit den Fulcrum bisher keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Ok, ein paar Mal bin ich auch in einen Regenschauer gekommen, aber so oft ist das zum Glück nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## AlpeFuori (24. Januar 2020)

Held!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## ONE78 (25. Januar 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


>


Häh, was hab ich denn da verpasst? C‘dale mit gates?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. Januar 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Häh, was hab ich denn da verpasst? C‘dale mit gates?


tja... ?


----------



## BillGehts (25. Januar 2020)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Mit einer FTP von weit über 300W ist es ja zum Glück nicht so das Problem...



Dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## gbo (31. Januar 2020)

Mein gutes altes Stelvio. Reicht mir irgendwie immer noch völlig aus?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Januar 2020)

Warum auch nicht? 
Ne grandiose Verbesserung wie die neuen Geometrien im MTB-Bereich hat's ja bei den Rennern nicht gegeben, sondern nur paar Geschichten, die man gut finden kann oder auch nicht, wie etwa Discbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha0707 (1. Februar 2020)




----------



## Zerzal (1. Februar 2020)

Wenn man krank im Bett liegt, muss man sich halt an den Forenbildern ergötzen


----------



## roulyourboat (1. Februar 2020)

Das schönste Schiff der SGV 
Bike ist natürlich auch chic!


----------



## Crissi (4. Februar 2020)

Mein neues gebrauchtes Canyon.


----------



## talybont (7. Februar 2020)

Konnte nicht widerstehen. 





Alu, aussenliegende Züge, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, 10-fach - Brot- und Butterrad!


----------



## MF3 (7. Februar 2020)

Schöner Rahmen


----------



## Ampelhasser (8. Februar 2020)

Der Frühling rief und ich folgte willig......


----------



## aka (8. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich ein crosser aber wird eher auf der Straße fahren ....
Bin Mal gespannt wieviel Schotter die gp5000 tubeless vertragen 








Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, bei Gelegenheit schleif ich noch das Logo der Sattelstütze weg.


----------



## MF3 (9. Februar 2020)

Interessanter Rahmen und klasse Farbe. Was ist das für ne Marke?


----------



## aka (9. Februar 2020)

MF3 schrieb:


> Interessanter Rahmen und klasse Farbe. Was ist das für ne Marke?


Die Farbe kommt falsch rüber, das ist einfach matt schwarz, also nix besonderes.
Der Rahmen ist ein ican ac388.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonsiKleine (10. Februar 2020)

Mal ein paar Actionphotos. Eigentlich sollte da Schnee liegen, aber Winter in den Westalpen ist bisher nicht wirklich angekommen ...


----------



## MF3 (12. Februar 2020)

aka schrieb:


> Die Farbe kommt falsch rüber, das ist einfach matt schwarz, also nix besonderes.
> Der Rahmen ist ein ican ac388.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## Rines (13. Februar 2020)

Meins auch mal in Aktion


----------



## aka (15. Februar 2020)

Auf dem Holzweg


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Februar 2020)

Anfang des Jahres ist mir ein schwarzes SL5 über den Weg gelaufen... Letztendlich sind vom ursprünglichen Kauf nur Rahmen, Gabel (bis jetzt...) & die Kurbel übrig geblieben.
















-Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL5 56
-Specialized S-Works Carbon Road Crankarms 52-36T 172,5mm
-Shimano Dura Ace R9100 Gruppe komplett (11-30 Kassette)
-KMC X11 SL DLC black
-Tune Schwarzbrenner T38 LRS
-Continental Force Comp 25mm & Attack Comp 23mm Set Tubular, 700c
-Tune DC16+17 Schnellspanner
-Syntace Liteforce 100mm -6°
-Syntace Racelite Carbon L  matt 440mm 6°
-Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm black
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon matt 27,2x350mm
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Time Xpresso 12 Ti

6,29 kg


Bevor ich eine 54/56er SL5 Gabel mattschwarz lackieren lasse, bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach eben solch einem seltenen Originalteil. Sollte jemand eine Idee bzw. Tipp haben, woher man ggf. eine mattschwarze 54&56 SL5 Gabel beziehen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen wurde mir eine neue mattschwarze 58/61/64 SL5 Gabel als 56 kompatibel _angedreht... _

Das SL4 aus https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-rennraeder-teil-2.490723/page-272#post-16197093 (& Bild 6) sucht ein neues Zuhause, entweder komplett oder in 3x Einzelteilen: Rahmen, LRS & Campa SR Gruppe, Anzeigen im Bikemarkt folgen zeitnah.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2020)

Sehr geil, das Rad !


----------



## Thomas B. (17. Februar 2020)

@Pure_Power Sehr schönes Tarmac! Ich finde den SL5-Rahmen einfach gelungen und zeitlos.


----------



## hellmono (17. Februar 2020)

Das Tarmac bin ich auch immer echt gerne gefahren. Habe mich zwar auch sehr über den Nachfolger gefreut, aber irgendwie vermisse ich es doch ein wenig.


----------



## BontragerTom (17. Februar 2020)

Meins mal mit neuen Schluffen. Hab die schon ewig hier liegen, mal sehen wie die sich so schlagen..Bedingt durch das aktuelle Wetter war ich das Jahr bislang nur mit dem Gravel unterwegs, aber es kribbelt schon wieder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2020)

@hellmono : Das war echt richtig schön !


----------



## Rines (17. Februar 2020)

Dem ganzen kann ich mich nur anschließen. Finde mein Endurace viel schöner zu fahren, allerdings liegt das eher an der gechillten Sitzposition. Aber was die Rahmenform angeht ist das Tarmac SL5 allererste Sahne gewesen.


----------



## a73 (18. Februar 2020)

Cervelo C3 Ultegra Disc.


----------



## MF3 (20. Februar 2020)

Nice! Die Specis übrigens auch alle


----------



## Tony- (21. Februar 2020)

aka schrieb:


> Auf dem Holzweg


Unter freiem Himmel ?


----------



## AlpeFuori (21. Februar 2020)

Radstadion Öschelbronn - zwei Worte bei Google...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (21. Februar 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Unter freiem Himmel ?


Nein, die Bahn ist überdacht, aber seitlich offen:




Aktuell ist 3x die Woche Training für Jedermann/-frau


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2020)

Hätte ich auch gern in meinem Vorgarten


----------



## aka (21. Februar 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gern in meinem Vorgarten


Bei mir sinds leider 600m bis zur Bahn


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Februar 2020)

Arsch...  

Gutes Training...war früher öfters in Büttgen auf der Bahn...


----------



## Berg-ruft (21. Februar 2020)




----------



## aka (21. Februar 2020)

Wow


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mein Rennrad heute aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf geholt und es erstmal von Staub und Dreck befreit 
Hab irgendwie Bock auch mal wieder Rennrad zu fahren 

Wenn es wieder wärmer wird sollen da auch noch ein paar Sachen dran umgebaut werden, insbesondere am Vorbau...also z.B. den Schaft nach Jahren endlich mal auf die richtige Länge kürzen steht noch an.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2020)

Schaut mal, mein Sohnemann hat hier einen Musteraufbau eines Kinderrennrades in XXS von VPACE mit nur 7,3kg zum testen bekommen. Wir sind schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## dopero (23. Februar 2020)

Rennrad mit 1-fach und Flats.
Kann man machen, sieht aber sehr seltsam aus.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Rennrad mit 1-fach und Flats.
> Kann man machen, sieht aber sehr seltsam aus.


Das ist halt ein Testaufbau. Der Rahmen gibt natürlich auch 2 fach her.

Die Pedale sind keine Flats sondern halb/halb. Viele Kinderrennräder werden allerdings mit 1 fach Aufbauten gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (23. Februar 2020)

Saisonstart


----------



## KonsiKleine (25. Februar 2020)

Es gibt keinen wirklichen „Mit dem Rennrad unterwegs“ Thread, oder? Ich war letzte Woche beim Bikefitting, jetzt ist der Sattel 1,5 und der Lenker 2cm tiefer, auch die Cleats sind ganz woanders unter den Schuhen. Habe das Sommerwetter ausgenutzt und war gute 80km (Samstag), knapp 40km (Sonntag), und 235km (Montag) draußen unterwegs.


----------



## m4k1 (25. Februar 2020)

hab auch zwei


----------



## diodato (25. Februar 2020)

das Time ist nice. Ich bin kein Freund vom Italo Racern, Ich hatte viele auch Colnago u.a. bei Regress Ansprüchen sind sie nicht wirklich kooperationsbereit daher nie wieder Räder, Schaltungen, außer 8x Super Record, aus Italien. Viel Spass mit den Rädern


----------



## RSkai (26. Februar 2020)

Scapin S6 mit Campagnolo 10s-Mix.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön !


----------



## m4k1 (26. Februar 2020)

scapin will ich auch schon länger eines


----------



## posis (1. März 2020)




----------



## Jabba81 (1. März 2020)

Roadmachine 01 - Four, oder?

Reifenbeschriftung passt ja optimal zur Rahmen-Zweit-Farbe  Sind die Original so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2020)

RSkai schrieb:


> Scapin S6 mit Campagnolo 10s-Mix.
> Anhang anzeigen 986348


Das hat noch bessere Bilder verdient! 
Gute Seite! Endlich mal wieder ein paar nicht-Semi-Aero-Bikes-in-mattschwarz!


----------



## posis (1. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Roadmachine 01 - Four, oder?
> 
> Reifenbeschriftung passt ja optimal zur Rahmen-Zweit-Farbe  Sind die Original so?


Ja Roadmachine Four, Original waren die Reifen Vittoria Corsa skin tan dabei.


----------



## Mfrog (1. März 2020)




----------



## BontragerTom (3. März 2020)

posis schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 988055


Die STI Position sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr ungewöhnlich aus, mir wären die deutlich zu tief montiert, da ich eine gedachte gerade Linie am Oberlenker bevorzuge.
Absicht?


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2020)

So könnte ich auch nicht fahren.


----------



## posis (3. März 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So könnte ich auch nicht fahren.


Wurde inzwischen schon geändert, der Lenker etwas nach oben gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karacho_ (5. März 2020)

frisch aus der Wäsche


----------



## idualc (6. März 2020)

echt starkes Teil!


----------



## Patrice_F (8. März 2020)




----------



## Thomas B. (13. März 2020)

20200313-L1030606 by Thomas Babut, on Flickr




20200313-L1030625 by Thomas Babut, on Flickr


----------



## MF3 (13. März 2020)

schön schlicht das Gerät. Gefällt


----------



## MichiV (16. März 2020)

Mein Koga Miyata von 1981


----------



## CHausK (16. März 2020)

Das schöne Wetter gestern mit dem Neuzugang genutzt:



Inzwischen habe ich dem Rad allerdings ein schwarzes Lenkerband verpasst...


----------



## dopero (16. März 2020)

Passt mit der Farbe hier ja gar nicht rein. ;-)
Von mir aber Glückwunsch zu "nicht schwarz".


----------



## cluso (17. März 2020)

CHausK schrieb:


> Das schöne Wetter gestern mit dem Neuzugang genutzt:
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich dem Rad allerdings ein schwarzes Lenkerband verpasst...



Schöne Neuanschaffung...und schwarzes Lenkerband war auch meiner erster Gedanke.


----------



## CHausK (17. März 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> Schöne Neuanschaffung...und schwarzes Lenkerband war auch meiner erster Gedanke.


Danke und das alte Lenkerband war zum einen eh schon etwas verschlissen vom Vorbesitzer und dann finde ich das auch immer etwas hygenischer mit einem neuen Lenkerband, daher bin ich da direkt dran. Und jetzt mit dem schwarzen Lenkerband ist das Rahmenset halt ein schöner Eyecatcher mit dem Rest in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (18. März 2020)

"Pocket Rocket"


----------



## MF3 (19. März 2020)

absolut schick.


----------



## illuminato (19. März 2020)

MF3 schrieb:


> absolut schick.


Finde ich auch 
Und das Beste überhaupt: Es ist ein verdammt schnelles Rad und trotz Disc nur bei 7,4 kg in diesem Aufbau


----------



## King Jens one (19. März 2020)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2020)

Gerade von der Rolle befreit. 
(Deshalb auch ohne Pedale)








...vielleicht hätte ich aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation die Rolle noch für eine Weile stehen lassen sollen...?!


----------



## corfrimor (20. März 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [...]
> ...vielleicht hätte ich aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation die Rolle noch für eine Weile stehen lassen sollen...?!



Quatsch. Beim Rennradfahren steckst Du Dich und andere nicht an, und endlich sind mal die Straßen frei


----------



## GUSTAV91 (20. März 2020)

Grundsätzlich richtig - aber bitte bedenken: die Krankenhäuser und Rettungsdienste werden in den nächsten Wochen vermutlich ziemlich am Anschlag sein. Das ist nicht die richtige Zeit um blessuren durch Radstürze zusammen zu flicken!!


----------



## illuminato (20. März 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gerade von der Rolle befreit.
> (Deshalb auch ohne Pedale)
> Anhang anzeigen 998133Anhang anzeigen 998134Anhang anzeigen 998135
> 
> ...vielleicht hätte ich aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation die Rolle noch für eine Weile stehen lassen sollen...?!



Richtig lecker! Wenn da jetzt noch "Oldtimer-Laufräder" drauf wären statt dem Aksium hast du eine Vermögensanlage auf deiner Rolle 
Das Rad könnte sogar für die Eroica berechtigt sein.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. März 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> vielleicht hätte ich aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation die Rolle noch für eine Weile stehen lassen sollen...?!



Ich befürchte ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2020)

illuminato schrieb:


> Richtig lecker! Wenn da jetzt noch "Oldtimer-Laufräder" drauf wären statt dem Aksium hast du eine Vermögensanlage auf deiner Rolle
> Das Rad könnte sogar für die Eroica berechtigt sein.



Hey, Dankeschön.

Habe noch einen alten LRS mit Wolber - Felgen z.H., der aber leider erst mal überholt werden muss.

Ist nicht alles im orig. Zustand, aber ich find's gut wie's ist. 
Obwohl ich gerade überlege und das Rad evtl. verkaufen will....

Damit wir aber OT bleiben:


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2020)

Gestern in einer Nachtschicht noch fertig für 2020 gemacht und heute 'ne Runde gedreht...


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2020)

Schönes Rad !


----------



## norman68 (24. März 2020)

Im Winter mal mein Diamante ein Update in Form der DA 9150 verpasst


----------



## DavidLV (24. März 2020)

Ich hab mir auch mal wieder einen „neuen“ Renner gegönnt:

(Sorry fürs schlechte pic)


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2020)

Geile Kisten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --dig-- (24. März 2020)

dieses ganze matt-schwarz macht mich fertig.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (24. März 2020)

Du fährst lieber rosa?


----------



## illuminato (24. März 2020)

--dig-- schrieb:


> dieses ganze matt-schwarz macht mich fertig.


Von den letzten 7 Bikes auf dieser Seite war 1 Bike matt-schwarz. Das ist doch eine super Quote, zumal wir sogar ein Klassik-Bike dabei hatten - und das macht ein matt-schwarzes Bike locker wett


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. März 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Du fährst lieber rosa?


Bevor ich einen weiteren der unzähligen unglaublich individuellen Leichenwagen mit Bratpfannen-Antihaftbeschichtung fahren würde: Aber sicher!


----------



## Deleted 469020 (24. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen weiteren der unzähligen unglaublich individuellen Leichenwagen mit Bratpfannen-Antihaftbeschichtung fahren würde: Aber sicher!


Zählt schwarzer Perlmutt-Lack noch zu ganz schwarz?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. März 2020)

Perlmutt sieht jedenfalls nicht nach Antihaftbeschichtung aus. Damit kann man also durchaus eingesperrt werden.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (24. März 2020)

Dann muss ich im Sommer also aufpassen, dass mir die Eier nicht am Rahmen kleben bleiben, wenns heiß wird


----------



## Berrrnd (24. März 2020)




----------



## Goldschatzengel (24. März 2020)

Neues Spielzeug / Cervelo S5


----------



## Deleted 469020 (24. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen weiteren der unzähligen unglaublich individuellen Leichenwagen mit Bratpfannen-Antihaftbeschichtung fahren würde: Aber sicher!





Goldschatzengel schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug / Cervelo S5


Hier isses schonmal andersrum: Rad schwarz, Trikot rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --dig-- (25. März 2020)

ich fahr auch rosa... und hellblau. dann noch rot, grau, grau, rot-weiss, grün, dunkelblau und grau-weiss. aber matt-schwarz?









						Popcycle - Gravel Bike Stahlrahmen - Big Forest Frameworks
					






					bigforestframeworks.com


----------



## Deleted 469020 (25. März 2020)

Vielleicht wars Radl nur in der Farbe verfügbar?


----------



## NakedZ (25. März 2020)

Mein Foil


----------



## Deleted 469020 (25. März 2020)

Boar ich steh ja unglaublich auf Aquamarine / Petrol


----------



## Orontes (25. März 2020)

Bitte nicht über die Vielzahl an Spacern über und unter dem Vorbau wundern, ich bin noch dabei, die richtige Höhe für mich zu finden.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (25. März 2020)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


>


Gabelschaft bleibt so?

Nur ein (?) FlaHa würde mir nicht reichen....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. März 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Dann muss ich im Sommer also aufpassen, dass mir die Eier nicht am Rahmen kleben bleiben, wenns heiß wird


Wenn Du da ernsthaft Gefahr läufst, möchte ich Dir lieber nicht über den Weg fahren...


----------



## Deleted 469020 (25. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Du da ernsthaft Gefahr läufst, möchte ich Dir lieber nicht über den Weg fahren...


Ich meinte natürlich Spiegeleier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2020)

Tolle Cervelat !


----------



## dopero (25. März 2020)

Welches?


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2020)

Das grüne.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. März 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gabelschaft bleibt so?
> 
> Nur ein (?) FlaHa würde mir nicht reichen....


suche noch die richtige sitzposition und schraube immer mal den vorbau etwas höher oder tiefer.
wenn ich dann was endgültiges gefunden habe wird er schon noch gekürzt.

für 2 stunden reicht mir aktuell eine flasche.


hat hier jemand ein werkzeug zur demontage des cannondale si spiders abzugeben?


----------



## MF3 (25. März 2020)

Das cervelo ist ein Knaller. Laufräder, Rahmen...ziemlich genial


----------



## Orontes (26. März 2020)

Danke für die Blumen ? Tatsächlich bin ich unfreiwillig zu dem Rahmenset gekommen, nachdem ich vor gar nicht langer Zeit ein Cervelo mit anderer Lackierung gepostet habe. Leider hat mich ein Autofahrer auf einer freien Kreuzung im Gegenverkehr übersehen und dem Rahmen auf seiner dritten Ausfahrt sein noch junges Leben ausgehaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 469020 (26. März 2020)

Ein Kindermörder also.. Steinigt ihn!


----------



## Orontes (26. März 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Ein Kindermörder also.. Steinigt ihn!



Alles gut, hat sich tausendfach entschuldigt und hatte ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen. Steinigen möchte ich eher seine Versicherung ...


----------



## Deleted 469020 (26. März 2020)

Versicherungen sind in der Tat... unangenehm.


----------



## BenMT (28. März 2020)

Fährt hier zufällig wer das Cube Litening und kann was dazu sagen? Ich möchte mir eine neues Rennrad zulegen und das Cube steht auch in der nähren Auswahl. Nur leider hat das kein Händler in meiner Umgebung stehen. Zur Auswahl stehen noch Trek Madone oder Canyon Aeroad. Wobei das Canyon am unwahrscheinlichsten ist da ich eher beim Händler kaufen will.


----------



## MF3 (28. März 2020)

Das C 68 x in grau mit blau und rot sieht ziemlich genial aus find ich.


----------



## MF3 (28. März 2020)

Ausführung race. 4499 Euro


----------



## DirtWizard (28. März 2020)

Hab mal wieder was gebaut...


----------



## BenMT (28. März 2020)

Ja das stimmt. Der Preis ist schon ganz gut bei den Teilen. Wenn man das SLT nimmt hat man eine Red Axs und DT ARC1100 Laufradsatz und ist ist günstiger als ein Madone mit Ultegra Di2. Ich bin bisher nur das Mandone SL7 gefahren und das war schon sehr geil.


----------



## CHausK (28. März 2020)

Das Wetter genutzt und mal die Rennräder ausgefahren:




Morgen sind dann mal wieder die MTBs dran ??


----------



## dopero (28. März 2020)

@BenMT
So ein integriertes Cockpit würde ich mir sehr gut Überlegen. Wenn man feststellt das man doch eine andere Vorbaulänge haben will, wird es aufwändig und teuer. Auch werden Servicearbeiten dadurch nicht einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (28. März 2020)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was gebaut...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1003909



Was ist das für ein Rahmen? 
Schaut super aus!


----------



## DirtWizard (29. März 2020)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?
> Schaut super aus!


Der Rahmen und die Laufräder sind vom Chinamann.


----------



## Jabba81 (29. März 2020)

aus meinem Black Beauty wurde ein Absoluteblack Beauty


----------



## Deleted 469020 (29. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> aus meinem Black Beauty wurde ein Absoluteblack Beauty


Ganz schwarz is schon cool


----------



## BenMT (29. März 2020)

Wie bist du mit den ovalen Kettenblätter am Rennrad zufrieden? Ich bin mir da noch unschlüssig. Am Mtb bei hoher Kadenz trete ich irgendwie unruhig.


----------



## Jabba81 (29. März 2020)

Ich fahre bei den Bikes schon länger oval und wollte es nun am Rennrad auch mal testen. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden, der Tritt ist schon etwas runder so wie ich finde... Ist aber auch ziemlich neu, hab noch keine 200km damit gefahren. 

Bin eigentlich viel mehr mit den Bikes unterwegs und hatte dann meistens Knieschmerzen nach einer Rennradrunde... Die blieben bis jetzt aus   Hoffe das bleibt auch so...


----------



## Twenty9er (30. März 2020)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was gebaut...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1003909


Was für eine dreiste Kopie. ?


----------



## DirtWizard (30. März 2020)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Was für eine dreiste Kopie. ?


Wenn du auf das Venge anspielst, da gibt es schon Unterschiede. Gewicht ist auch etwas höher und der Stecker der Di Leitung für das Schaltwerk ging nicht durch das dafür vorgesehene Loch. Da musste ich improvisieren... Also auch in der Qualität gibt es leichte Abstriche. Ansonsten habe ich auch diesen Rahmen schon länger im Einsatz. 




Und fürs Gemüt: Ich hab auch zwei original Scott. Ich baue halt gern.


----------



## Rines (31. März 2020)

Ich hab mal die Flasche Aceton aufgemacht und die Decals bei meinen DT Swiss gecleant. Neben dem DT Swiss stand noch ein "E 1800 spline". So siehts ruhiger aus. Gefällt mir sogar besser als ganz schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 469020 (31. März 2020)

@Rines Ich finde es auch aufgeräumter und cleaner.
Da bin ich mit meinen Fulcrum Rapid Red zum Glück ohne Aceton ausgekommen


----------



## Zerzal (31. März 2020)

@Rines Da hast Du noch Glück dass das DT Swiss fast parallel zum Ventil steht. Leider nicht bei allen DT‘s so...

Ergänzend könntest Du nun noch die Reifen richtig ausgerichtet montieren ??

Übrigens, geile Kiste! Ich mag schwarze Biester??


----------



## CHausK (31. März 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Rines Da hast Du noch Glück dass das DT Swiss fast parallel zum Ventil steht. Leider nicht bei allen DT‘s so...
> 
> Ergänzend könntest Du nun noch die Reifen richtig ausgerichtet montieren ??
> 
> Übrigens, geile Kiste! Ich mag schwarze Biester??


Jepp, Anfängerfehler


----------



## Rines (31. März 2020)

Ich hatte es schon befürchtet 
Allerdings ist das mein Winterradsatz... deswegen hab ich da nicht drauf geachtet. Bei den Hochprofilern Natürlich alles akkurat


----------



## Deleted 469020 (31. März 2020)

Rines schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon befürchtet


Mach dir keinen Kopf. Die fahren beide mit Rucksack


----------



## Zerzal (31. März 2020)

Wer ist dieser „Rucksack“ ??‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (3. April 2020)

Neues Sättelchen montiert....?


----------



## Fipslilli (7. April 2020)

*MEIN KLEINER RENNSTALL

1. CINELLI VIGORELLI Campagnolo Potenza (eigener Aufbau)
2. CHESINI CRITERIUM Campagnolo Record/Chorus (eigener Aufbau)
3. IL PIRATA Campagnolo Veloce (Rahmen Eigenbau, Lackierung, Design und Aufbau von mir)
4. PIRATE  Campagnolo Centaur black & red (EX RADON Bj. 97`, 2001 von mir umlackiert und zwischenzeitlich mehrmals um - und aufgebaut)
5. MY WILD LOVE Campagnolo Potenza (eigener Aufbau, Projekt mit MWL)
6. COLUMBUS Campagnolo Chorus (eigener Aufbau)
7. RITCHEY SWISS CROSS Campagnolo Athena Cross (eigener Aufbau)
8. IL PIRATA Sram/Hope (Design und Lackierung von mir, Projekt mit PURE BROS)*


----------



## stummerwinter (7. April 2020)

Cinelli, Chesini und Ritchey:


----------



## dopero (7. April 2020)

Campa 

Kein Post ohne Bild:


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. April 2020)

Fipslilli schrieb:


> *1. CINELLI VIGORELLI Campagnolo Potenza
> 6. COLUMBUS Campagnolo Chorus *


Ich würde mich über einen kleinen Vergleich der beiden Räder freuen. Kannst du hierzu etwas sagen?


----------



## Fipslilli (7. April 2020)

@superpink
Die Beiden sind so Unterschiedlich wie Bier und Bockwurst. Es fängt schon bei den Rahmen an. Vigorelli = Stahl und Columbus = Carbon. Prinzipiell wiege ich meine Fahrräder nicht, es interessiert mich einfach nicht. Rennen fahre ich keine mehr, also was solls. Ich unterteile die Fahrräder in Superleicht, Leicht, Normal, Schwer und Sauschwer. Aber! Weil mich viele Mitmenschen genervt haben, nur um zu wissen was dieses Columbus wiegt, habe ich mir bei meinen lieben Herrn Nachbar eine geeichte Lumpenmannswaage ausgeliehen. Das Ding wiegt gerade mal 5,8kg, oder mit meinen Worten gesagt, Superleicht. Das Vigorelli ist dagegen ein Normalgewicht, also bestimmt 2kg mehr, mindestens. Den Unterschied zwischen Stahl und Carbon wird dir sicherlich geläufig sein. Das Carbon Monster ist nichts für den gemütlichen Ausritt, es ist Bretthart und man hat das Gefühl, das man jede kleinste Kraftanstrengung, eins zu eins auf die Strasse bringt. Von großem Vorteil ist natürlich ein frisch geteerter Straßenbelag, denn das kleinste Steinchen auf dem Asphalt, findet sich in deinen Gehirnwindungen wieder. Stahl dagegen schluckt, Stahl halt. Es rollt und rollt und rollt, lässt sich dabei vom Monster überholen, und rollt einfach über das kleinste Steinchen hinweg als sei es ein frisch geteerter Straßenbelag. Kurzum, das Vigorelli für den gemäßigten, ambitionierten Freizeitsport und das Columbus für den, der etwas Gewinnen möchte.


----------



## ichselbt (12. April 2020)




----------



## MF3 (12. April 2020)

Für mich eines der schönsten Specis das gebaut wurde.


----------



## bbkp (14. April 2020)

freu mich schon wenn man das radl wieder im auto mitnehmen darf:


----------



## jengo78 (14. April 2020)

Aktueller Stand meines Renners ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (14. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand meines Renners ??Anhang anzeigen 1017644


vorm kasten ??


----------



## jengo78 (14. April 2020)

bbkp schrieb:


> vorm kasten ??



Was Kasten ????‍♂️


----------



## CHausK (14. April 2020)

Na vor dem Schrank ist der aktuelle Stand des Rades...
Das Rad hätte ein etwas vorteilhafteres Bild aber tatsächlich verdient gehabt...


----------



## bbkp (14. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Was Kasten ????‍♂️


ist  ja unklar was es sonst sein koennte, daher
stand(ort) kasten.?


----------



## jengo78 (14. April 2020)

bbkp schrieb:


> ist  ja unklar was es sonst sein koennte, daher
> stand(ort) kasten.?



? Ahhh OK jetzt hab ich es verstanden! 
Stand ein bissl auf dem Schlauch ?


----------



## bbkp (14. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> ? Ahhh OK jetzt hab ich es verstanden!
> Stand ein bissl auf dem Schlauch ?


alles klar, also aktuell kein tubeless.


----------



## bbkp (16. April 2020)

neue sommerreifen hat der osterhase gebracht: turbocotton "HellOfTheNorth" in 28mm.
ist wie fliegen, egal ob asphalt, schotter oder kopfsteinpflaster.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2020)

Nix geändert, nur geputzt...läuft 1. Sahne !


----------



## MF3 (17. April 2020)

Sensationell das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2020)

Dankö !


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. April 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nix geändert, nur geputzt...läuft 1. Sahne !



was ist das denn für ein Vorbau?


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2020)

Das ist der Vorbau vom Basso Diamante, der zufällig ziemlich passgenau auf den Cannondale Spacer passt, hier in „Wagenfarbe“ lackiert.


----------



## bbkp (18. April 2020)




----------



## DavidLV (20. April 2020)

Kleine after work Tour mit besserem Foto.


----------



## Bensemer (26. April 2020)

Ich habe mir diese Woche auch mal so ein Rennrad zugelegt. Ich bin sehr angetan von dem Teil.
Bei der Probefahrt 




Erste Tour im Odenwald




Heute erster 100er nach FfM auf die Zeil 



Schnitt ist mit 26,2 auch ok denke ich 




Bleibt gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saprobie (26. April 2020)

Ich habe gestern eine kleine Sachsenrundfahrt mit dem Supersix gemacht.


----------



## aibe (30. April 2020)

Neues Spielzeug...


----------



## MF3 (1. Mai 2020)

Schönes Spielzeug


----------



## Deleted 469020 (1. Mai 2020)

Farblich wirklich gut abgestimmt mit den Fulcrums 
Schade, dass es den Sattel nicht auch in schwarz-rot geschafft hat.


----------



## aibe (1. Mai 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Farblich wirklich gut abgestimmt mit den Fulcrums
> Schade, dass es den Sattel nicht auch in schwarz-rot geschafft hat.



Den Fizik Antares Versus Evo 00 Adaptive gibt es leider ausschließlich in der "Farbe" . Hier hab ich mich dann doch dafür entschieden das Funktion Design (eigentlich ja nur die Farbe) schlägt.
Das Konzept des Sattels ist einfach zu cool. Hoffe die Reise geht dann noch Richtung individuellem 3D-Druck. Denke aber das wird kommen. Mal sehen zu welchem Preis dann. Auch das jetzige Ding ist preislich ja schon jenseits von Gut und Böse...


----------



## Deleted 469020 (1. Mai 2020)

aibe schrieb:


> Den Fizik Antares Versus Evo 00 Adaptive gibt es leider ausschließlich in der "Farbe"


Deswegen ja auch leider


----------



## Livestrong.com (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. Mai 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1033338


Geht in die richtige Richtung, jetzt noch Laufräder! ?


----------



## Livestrong.com (2. Mai 2020)

Fahr lieber Alu , die sind schön steif und reaktionsschnell. Vielleicht mal an einem Discrenner.
Die hatte ich noch auf Ersatz


----------



## preshi (3. Mai 2020)

Ich mag mein Kuota noch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 469020 (3. Mai 2020)

Bin meinem mittlerweile 6 Jahre alten Storch auch immer noch treu


----------



## Saprobie (3. Mai 2020)

Letzten Samstag noch 300 km gefressen, diesen Freitag nur noch Totalschaden ?.
Hatte einen Kettenklemmer. Dabei ist das Schaltwerk abgerissen und  hat die Sitzstrebe abgeräumt. Ich bin gespannnt wie das jetzt weitergeht.... Ein Vereinskollege hat mir schon übergangsweise ein Rad angeboten.


----------



## xxxT (3. Mai 2020)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag noch 300 km gefressen, diesen Freitag nur Totalschaden ?.
> Hatte auf Kopfsteinpflaster  einen Kettenklemmer. Dabei ist das Schaltwerk abgerissen und  hat die Sitzstrebe abgeräumt. Ich bin gespannnt wie das jetzt weitergeht.... Ein Vereinskollege hat mir schon übergangsweise ein Rad angeboten.
> Anhang anzeigen 1034200Anhang anzeigen 1034203


  ich frage mich gerade ob da Alu besser abgeschnitten hätte.


----------



## stummerwinter (3. Mai 2020)

Krass...sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Saprobie (3. Mai 2020)

Ich habe sowas auch noch nicht gesehen und will das auch gar nicht wieder sehen. Ich bin gespannt was Cannondale dazu sagt. Ich hoffe es wird als Garantiefall anerkannt und dann hoffe ich weiter, das ich noch einen Rahmen von 2019 oder früher bekommen kann. Der aktuelle sagt mir gar nicht zu.


----------



## dopero (3. Mai 2020)

Drücke Dir zwar die Daumen, sehe da aber eigentlich keinen Garantiefall.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2020)

der bruch erinnert mich an die ersten cannondale flash 26" carbonrahmen.
da hat es auch oft die sitzstreben zerlegt, so dünn waren die.


----------



## dalinski (3. Mai 2020)

mein kleiner Flitzer....


----------



## preshi (4. Mai 2020)

Mein vor einiger Zeit renoviertes Müsing Izalco Team Pro:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Schön geworden...aber die Bremshebel hättest Du einklappen können fürs Foto...


----------



## preshi (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Schön geworden...aber die Bremshebel hättest Du einklappen können fürs Foto...


Ist mir danach auch aufgefallen ... naja - man erkennt das Wichtigste dennoch


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Genau...Campagnolo-Schaltung!



Tante Edit: aber das Rad ist wirklich gut geworden!


----------



## Bench (6. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre noch mein billiges Felt Z75


----------



## MF3 (6. Mai 2020)

Sieht gut aus. Mal was anderes


----------



## J.G. (7. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (7. Mai 2020)

Geil, ein De Rosa
Habe hier auch noch ein altes De Rosa Professional SLX stehen, das leider zu klein geworden ist. Aber war schon geil, auf so einem Stahlrenner zu fahren


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2020)

TRAXXIANER schrieb:


> das leider zu klein geworden ist.


im Regen eingegangen?

Wie klein denn? Ich bin klein und mich würde ein Stahl-Klassiker schon reizen ?


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Mai 2020)

@J.G. : zeig auch mal ein Bild er Antriebsseite bitte...


----------



## J.G. (7. Mai 2020)

Bitteschön:


----------



## TRAXXIANER (7. Mai 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> im Regen eingegangen?
> 
> Wie klein denn? Ich bin klein und mich würde ein Stahl-Klassiker schon reizen ?


Ne, ich bin damals in der Pubertät größer geworden, das Rad haben wir damals im Schrott gefunden.

Rahmenhöhe weiß ich grad nicht auswendig, schätze mal ein 50er Rahmen, war damals so 155/160cm groß, mittlerweile sind es doch 193cm geworden.
Verkauft wird es allerdings nach momentanem Stand tendenziell eher nicht, da häng ich emotional zu sehr dran, nachdem ich darüber zum Radsport gefunden hab, zudem ist es ja doch ganz dekorativ...
Wenn du mehr wissen willst kannst mir aber ne PN schicken, dann können wir ja mal reden


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2020)

Wenn du emotional dran hängst, will ich es dir nicht wegräubern.
Zudem bin ich immerhin 1,70m, da wäre ein 50er dann schon knapp.

Vorhin mein Felt mal an die Waage gehängt: 9,5kg 
Vlt schau ich doch eher nach einem modernen Carbon Renner


----------



## TRAXXIANER (7. Mai 2020)

Ich denke mit 1,70 bist du zu groß, hab es damals mit ner Vorbauerhöhung fahren müssen, was bescheiden aussah, aber die einzige Möglichkeit war, das Ding weiter zu fahren


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Mai 2020)

Würde ich auch sagen...bin 170 mit 76 Schrittlänge, fahre so MO 55 auf klassichen Rädern mit 54er Oberrohr (+/-)...


----------



## eBiker67 (8. Mai 2020)

TRAXXIANER schrieb:


> Habe hier auch noch ein altes De Rosa Professional SLX stehen, das leider zu klein geworden ist. Aber war schon geil, auf so einem Stahlrenner zu fahren



Magst Du die Rahmenhöhe und Oberrohrlänge messen und eventuell ein Bild davon hier posten?  ? Interessant wäre auch noch der Jahrgang und das Modell. Als Jugendfahrer schon gleich auf einem De Rosa ist schon top - Respekt! ??

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## TRAXXIANER (8. Mai 2020)

Um ehrlich zu sein war es mir anfangs peinlich als Junge mit einem Herz am Steuerrohr rumzufahren und ich hätte es am liebsten umlackiert bis mir mein Vater mal gezeigt hat, was De Rosa überhaupt für geile Renner baut
Bilder mach ich nach dem Wochenende mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (9. Mai 2020)

nach zig jahren aus dem schuppen geholt, frische reifen drauf und mal fürs training auspropiert... läuft noch, aber ist ungewohnt....


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Mai 2020)

feed the haters


----------



## preshi (10. Mai 2020)

Noch ein Projekt aus vorhandenen Teilen auf Basis eines alten Raleigh Stahl-Ramen. Lackiert in schwarz und weiß:


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Mai 2020)

Heute Jungfernfahrt
Vorbau muss noch tiefer


----------



## TranceRider (11. Mai 2020)

Merida Reacto Disc LTD


----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2020)

Der Händler hätte doch mal erwähnen können dass es noch etwas eingeht


----------



## MF3 (13. Mai 2020)

Das Orbea gefällt mir richtig gut. Nur das Lenkerband ist nicht so meins...


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Mai 2020)

Das Lenkerband war halt drauf. In echt sieht es aber gar nicht so rot aus, sondern passt sehr gut zur Gabel.


----------



## cento (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe mein Orca Rahmen kommt nächste Woche. Kanns kaum mehr erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (15. Mai 2020)

ja ich weiss, falsche Seite, stells aber trotzdem rein


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Mai 2020)

Seit der letzten Vorstellung:





						Zeigt her eure Rennräder! - Teil 2
					

Interessanter Rahmen und klasse Farbe. Was ist das für ne Marke?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ist das Rad 90 Gramm schwerer geworden, inkl. 2x Flaschenhalter und dafür endlich weg von Tubular.

Es wurden folgende Teile getauscht:

-Schwarze SW SL5 54/56 Gabel
-Tune Schwarzbrenner 45 Skyline Laufradsatz
-Tune Wasserträger 2.0 (2x)


















-Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL5 56
-Specialized S-Works Carbon Road Crankarms 52-36T 172,5mm
-Shimano Dura Ace R9100 Gruppe komplett (11-30 Kassette)
-Jagwire Pro Mini Indexed Inline black
-KMC X11 SL DLC black
-SwissStop Black Prince Flash PRO
-Tune Schwarzbrenner 45 Skyline Laufradsatz
-Tune DC16+17 Schnellspanner
-Schwalbe PRO ONE TLE 700x25c
-Tune 60mm Alu-Ventil schwarz (2x)
-Stans NoTubes Tire Sealant (2x30ml)
-Syntace Liteforce 100mm -6°
-Syntace Racelite Carbon L  matt 440mm 6°
-Tune UD Carbon Spacer 15mm & 5mm
-Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm black
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon matt 27,2x350mm
-Selle Italia SLR (140 Gramm)
-Time Xpresso 12 Ti
-Tune Wasserträger 2.0 (2x)

6,38 kg

Das Rad ist jetzt endlich _fertig _und ich bin mega happy. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann noch einmal einen anderen Sattel, aber eigentlich passt mir der 140 Gramm schwere SLR sehr gut.


----------



## Ianus (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## robsen007 (16. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein Eindruck von vorhin,...




sieht scho fast kitschig aus ?


----------



## cento (16. Mai 2020)

Jetzt gehts endlich los, die ersten Teile treffen ein....


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Mai 2020)

Neu gebraucht gekauft vorgestern. 
Wußte gar nicht mehr dass RR fahren auch was hat. Fands ziemlich cool gestern damit rumzuheizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonsiKleine (17. Mai 2020)

Mein Rennrad hat irgendwann diese Woche Geburtstag, und die ersten 7500km hinter sich. Habe ein paar Teile etwas verbessert, und war dann noch mit einem Photographenkollegen auf Tour letzte Woche. Jetzt mit ovalen Kettenblättern, RR-Pedalen, leichterem Sattel, gekürztem Steuerrohr, und Powermeter. Habe auch ein paar nicht genutzte Löcher am Rahmen jetzt mit Sugru abgedeckt. Ist ungefähr 250g leichter als vor einem Jahr.


----------



## hellmono (18. Mai 2020)

Schickes Bike und sehr tolle Bilder. Sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus.
Startest du damit auch auf kürzeren Triathlon-Distanzen, oder warum die Auflieger?

Hoffe aber inständig, dass nur der Gabelschaft gekürzt wurde?!


----------



## KonsiKleine (18. Mai 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Schickes Bike und sehr tolle Bilder. Sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus.
> Startest du damit auch auf kürzeren Triathlon-Distanzen, oder warum die Auflieger?
> 
> Hoffe aber inständig, dass nur der Gabelschaft gekürzt wurde?!



Bisher Halfironman, eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr sogar bei einem Ironman damit an den Start gehen, aber mit diesem Viruschaos wird das wohl nichts. Ja, Gabelschaft, ich habe das irgendwie falsch aus dem Englischen zurückübersetzt ...


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (21. Mai 2020)

Was für schicke Bikes ihr habt.  
ich hab noch mal angefangen mit dem Rennrad fahren.  
Hab von meinem Vater eins seiner Räder bekommen. 
ist wahrscheinlich nach heutigen Maßstäben kein tolles Rad mehr. Für mich reicht es.


----------



## hellmono (21. Mai 2020)

Plastikhaufen Suchbild beim Fritten futtern in Venlo. Vorne steht mein seelenloser Plastikhaufen. Und ja, ich habe leider Freunde, die Satteltaschen fahren.


----------



## seblubb (21. Mai 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> "Freunde"


Soll sogar Kasper mit Rahmentasche geben ?

P.S. die Spacertürme deiner "Freunde" ?


----------



## hellmono (21. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> P.S. die Spacertürme deiner "Freunde" ?



Ich hatte leider keine Säge in der Trikottasche.


----------



## Rines (21. Mai 2020)

Nix gegen Satteltaschen!


----------



## seblubb (21. Mai 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider keine Säge in der Trikottasche.


In der Not geht auch abkauen ☝️


Rines schrieb:


> Nix gegen Satteltaschen!


Regel 29 ??‍♂️


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2020)

Von solchen Freunden muss man sich leider umgehend trennen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (21. Mai 2020)

Rines schrieb:


> Nix gegen Satteltaschen!



Wenn es nicht ins Trikot passt, kann man auch gleich "graveln" gehen und sich drölfzich Taschen ans Rad schrauben.


----------



## seblubb (21. Mai 2020)

Noch schlimmer sind nur Wookies ?


----------



## TRAXXIANER (22. Mai 2020)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> Was für schicke Bikes ihr habt.
> ich hab noch mal angefangen mit dem Rennrad fahren.
> Hab von meinem Vater eins seiner Räder bekommen.
> ist wahrscheinlich nach heutigen Maßstäben kein tolles Rad mehr. Für mich reicht es.


Wieso kein tolles Rad mehr? Bianchi ist immer toll
Nur mal das Lenkerband erneuern, vllt versuchen den Sattel noch etwas sauber zu bekommen und du hast einen netten Youngtimer in der Garage stehen, muss ja nicht immer das seelenlose Carbonrad sein


----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Plastikhaufen Suchbild beim Fritten futtern in Venlo. Vorne steht mein seelenloser Plastikhaufen. Und ja, ich habe leider Freunde, die Satteltaschen fahren.


Satteltaschen sind ja ziemlich normal, aber Rücklichter?

P.S. Würfelt ihr aus, wer welches Rad nimmt? Sehen ja alle gleich aus. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 469020 (22. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Satteltaschen sind ja ziemlich normal, aber Rücklichter?


Es gibt Länder mit der Pflicht zum Rücklicht.
Auf meiner gestrigen Tour habe ich davon auch eine Gruppe mit Blinkis gesehen.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> aber Rücklichter?


Jeder der ohne fährt, gehört in die selbe Kategorie wie die, die ohne Helm fahren.... 
Ich fahr immer mit Front und Rücklicht.... Nur schon alleine wegen dem Sensor der mich auf nahendes von hinten aufmerksam macht, ist Gold wert ? Mein Leben ist mir Einfach zu kostbar um es in die Hände von irgendwelchen Idioten zu legen, die am Steuer nix verloren gaben....


----------



## seblubb (22. Mai 2020)

Auf schattigen, kurvigen Straßen bergauf ist bessere Sichtbarkeit nicht verkehrt. Von Morgengrsuen/Dämmerung ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Riccardo (22. Mai 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jeder der ohne fährt, gehört in die selbe Kategorie wie die, die ohne Helm fahren....
> Ich fahr immer mit Front und Rücklicht.... Nur schon alleine wegen dem Sensor der mich auf nahendes von hinten aufmerksam macht, ist Gold wert ? Mein Leben ist mir Einfach zu kostbar um es in die Hände von irgendwelchen Idioten zu legen, die am Steuer nix verloren gaben....


Welches Rücklicht ist das?
Danke, Riccardo


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2020)

Riccardo schrieb:


> Welches Rücklicht ist das?
> Danke, Riccardo


Welches ich fahre? Garmin Varia RTL510 
Erfasst mehrere Fahrzeuge, die dann auch am Edge dargestellt werden und Blinkt dann auch schneller als wenn keine Fahrzeuge da sind.  
Funktioniert sehr gut. Für mich mit einseitiger Taubheit, eine super Sache.

An der Front nutze ich das Fabric Lumaray v2. Lässt sich fein unter den Edge montieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> An der Front nutze ich das Fabric Lumaray v2. Lässt sich fein unter den Edge montieren....



Kannst Du was zur Lichtausbeute sagen und ggf mal ein Bild machen, wie die den Boden vor einem ausleuchtet? Meine Knog-Frontfunzel ist leider nur zur Erkennbarkeit geeignet, lleider habe ich immer mal wieder unbeleuchtete Tunneldurchfahrten, bei denen ich gerne ein wenig Bodenausleuchtung hätte.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zur Lichtausbeute sagen und ggf mal ein Bild machen, wie die den Boden vor einem ausleuchtet? Meine Knog-Frontfunzel ist leider nur zur Erkennbarkeit geeignet, lleider habe ich immer mal wieder unbeleuchtete Tunneldurchfahrten, bei denen ich gerne ein wenig Bodenausleuchtung hätte.


Hab die ehrlich gesagt Nachts noch nicht verwendet. Wenn ich weiss das es dunkel wird nehme ich die Piko mit?

Durch die montage an der Edge-Halterung glaube ich auch nicht das sie den Boden so stark ausleuchtet, jedenfalls nicht so das man bei grösserer Geschwindigkeit all zu viele Sachen erkennen kann / könnte, da sie eher nach vorn leuchtet und an den Winkel der Halterung gebunden ist. Zudem sind 60 Lumen auch nicht die Welt. Hab die gekauft um besser auf mich aufmerksamer zu machen. Das macht sie wirklich gut und lässt sich schön montieren. Das gefrimel mit den Gummis um die Bar war mir irgendwann zu doof und die Knog hat mich manchmal auch selber ein stückweit geblendet...
Wenn ich dran denke schaue ich Nachts mal wie das in etwa ist und versuche ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## cluso (24. Mai 2020)

In meiner jugendlichen Naivität dachte ich es geht hier um Rennräder und Bilder der selbigen.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (24. Mai 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> In meiner jugendlichen Naivität dachte ich es geht hier um Rennräder und Bilder der selbigen.


----------



## bbkp (25. Mai 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Welches ich fahre? Garmin Varia RTL510
> Erfasst mehrere Fahrzeuge, die dann auch am Edge dargestellt werden und Blinkt dann auch schneller als wenn keine Fahrzeuge da sind.
> Funktioniert sehr gut. Für mich mit einseitiger Taubheit, eine super Sache.
> 
> An der Front nutze ich das Fabric Lumaray v2. Lässt sich fein unter den Edge montieren....


ich bin auch auf einem ohr fast taub und nutze das varia um das zu kompensieren. habs auch mit der fenix5 zum vibrieren gekoppelt, da ich nicht immer ausfs display schau und das akkustische signal...

licht immer als tagfahrlicht blinkend, vorne und hinten.
vorne ist es ein bontrager ion 200rt. beide sind mit dem garmin edge 1030 ueber ant+ gekoppelt und schalten sich automatsich ein/aus bzw kann ich den leuchtmodus vom  cockpit steuern.


----------



## Zerzal (25. Mai 2020)

bbkp schrieb:


> ich bin auch auf einem ohr fast taub und nutze das varia um das zu kompensieren. habs auch mit der fenix5 zum vibrieren gekoppelt, da ich nicht immer ausfs display schau und das akkustische signal...


✌?Genau, ist deutlich angenehmer wenn man sicher weiss was los ist 
Wusste gar nicht dass das mit der Fenix geht, sehr cool. Da ich immer ohne Uhr fahre, hab ich mal beim Never End gemacht, läck tat mir danach ne Woche das Handgelenk weh, ist mir das völlig entgangen.... Muss ich aber mal ausprobieren, am RR sollte das ha kein Problem darstellen. Der Edge ist zwar gut hörbar, aber das gepipe hören halt auch alle anderen...? Ich hab mich aber mittlerweile dran gewöhnt.... Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (29. Mai 2020)

Neues Basso Diamante 2018 in Rubin Red


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2020)

Toll geworden ! Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## schlaffe wade (30. Mai 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> In meiner jugendlichen Naivität dachte ich es geht hier um Rennräder und Bilder der selbigen.



noch viel lernen du mußt


----------



## na!To (30. Mai 2020)

Für mehr Fotos und weniger Spacertürme:
Mein aktuelles Allwetterrad, Giant TCR Pro 2021


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2020)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## Pixelsign (30. Mai 2020)

@na!To Schickes Teil! Hast du auch noch ein Foto von der anderen Seite? Mich interessiert wie die XTR Scheiben am Rennrad aussehen.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (30. Mai 2020)

Schwarze Räder sind einfach immer mega sexy 
Mein Renn-Gravel-Zwitter schlägt auch in die Kerbe.


----------



## th1nk (30. Mai 2020)




----------



## xxxT (30. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## xxxT (30. Mai 2020)

na!To schrieb:


> Für mehr Fotos und weniger Spacertürme:
> Mein aktuelles Allwetterrad, Giant TCR Pro 2021


Sitzüberhöhung overkill, vllt bin ich auch nur zu alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MF3 (30. Mai 2020)

Sehr gelungen das Giant. ?


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. Juni 2020)

Trotz Feiertag hatte ich die Straßen heute fast für mich allein. Typisch Brandenburg?








Ciao 
Ampel


----------



## Ianus (1. Juni 2020)




----------



## stummerwinter (1. Juni 2020)

Nice...


----------



## DerFreddy2 (7. Juni 2020)

Servus Leute, ich hoff ich darf meine Frage hier posten: Bin auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad fürs Training. Bei längeren Enduro Touren macht sich meine fehlende Grundlagenausdauer bemerkbar daher möchte ich mir ein Road Bike zulegen. Welches könntet ihr mir so in der Preisklasse 2000- maximal 2500€ empfehlen? (lange Grundlageneinheiten/Sprint training im Winter eventuell auf der Rolle wären so die Einsatzzwecke). Carbon Rahmen und Disc Brakes wären super. Hab so an das Scott Addict 20 gedacht?
Danke an alle


----------



## norman68 (7. Juni 2020)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Servus Leute, ich hoff ich darf meine Frage hier posten:...



Warum gibt es wohl hier im Rennradbereich extra den Abschnitt Kaufberatung der ganz oben auf der Seite steht?


----------



## DerFreddy2 (7. Juni 2020)

norman68 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es wohl hier im Rennradbereich extra den Abschnitt Kaufberatung der ganz oben auf der Seite steht?


Uh hab ich übersehen danke dir


----------



## na!To (11. Juni 2020)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> @na!To Schickes Teil! Hast du auch noch ein Foto von der anderen Seite? Mich interessiert wie die XTR Scheiben am Rennrad aussehen.


Bitte sehr:







xxxT schrieb:


> Sitzüberhöhung overkill, vllt bin ich auch nur zu alt


Ha! Und mir ist es noch nicht tief genug. Leider finde ich nirgends einen Pro Vibe 7s in -17°/110mm



MF3 schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen das Giant. ?


Danke!


----------



## MF3 (11. Juni 2020)

Brutal. Welche Rahmengrösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (11. Juni 2020)

MF3 schrieb:


> Brutal. Welche Rahmengrösse?


Ist M/L. 
Nachdem die Geo fürs MY21 leicht verändert wurde, wollte ich nochmal die Größe ausprobieren (normalerweise fahre ich M). Die Sitzposition ist ganz komfortabel für längeren Strecken (>150km), auf knackigen Anstiegen ists mir aber vorne zu hoch. Für die Sachen mit viel und steilen Anstiegen gibts dann demnächst noch eines in M mit Felgenbremse. Das Disc dient als Allzweckrad (Training, Schlechtwetter, Bikepacking) wofür es auch gedacht war.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (11. Juni 2020)

Die XTR-Scheiben sehen für mich fast genauso sexy aus wie die Dura Ace.
Schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## Godtake (11. Juni 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Die XTR-Scheiben sehen für mich fast genauso sexy aus wie die Dura Ace.
> Schwierige Entscheidung


Sind doch sogar leichter, also eigentlich ne klare Sache


----------



## Deleted 469020 (11. Juni 2020)

Godtake schrieb:


> Sind doch sogar leichter, also eigentlich ne klare Sache


Oh, *DANN* ist natürlich alles klar


----------



## peterbe (13. Juni 2020)

Heute mal Zeit für ein Foto gehabt.





Nach 15 Jahren Rennrad-Abstinenz (zu unbequem, zu viel Autoverkehr) habe ich mir im letzten Jahr ein Gravel in Rahmenhöhe 64 gekauft, weil ich bei der Probefahrt beeindruckt vom Komfort war. Nach einem glücklichen Graveljahr habe ich dieselbe Rahmengröße und mit Futur-Shock 2.0 als Rennrad gekauft und es macht mir wieder Spaß, dem technischen Surren der Carbonfelgen zu lauschen.


----------



## Rines (13. Juni 2020)

Sehr schönes Rad. Dann sei froh das du dir ein Gravelrad gekauft hast, denn der Verkehr ist mit Sicherheit nicht besser geworden   
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (14. Juni 2020)

mit dem renner bei bates vinary:


----------



## Livestrong.com (14. Juni 2020)

Hier hoch mein 2.rad was bald in Rente geht also der Rahmen . Kommt an die Wand.


----------



## gimpel (14. Juni 2020)

na!To schrieb:


> Ha! Und mir ist es noch nicht tief genug. Leider finde ich nirgends einen Pro Vibe 7s in -17°/110mm



Gab/Gibt es den überhaupt mit 17°... ich hab den in 110mm mit 10° und ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es da eine 17°-Option gab...


----------



## na!To (15. Juni 2020)

Jup, gab es. Hatte ich auch mal, bis ich Depp ihn vor einem knappen Jahr verkauft habe. "Den brauchst du nicht mehr."


----------



## Laym3 (16. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mit viel Glück und super netten Kontakt im Bikemarkt fündig geworden. 

Cervlélo C3


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2020)

Cooler Schreibtisch !


----------



## Bench (17. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 469020 (17. Juni 2020)

Sehr sehr schönes Bild, was dem Rad gerecht wird. Ich hätte vielleicht nur die Bank links noch weggeschnitten.


----------



## Bench (17. Juni 2020)

Das wurde übrigens bei RR-news letztens Foto des Tages 

Gleiche Stelle, ca gleiches Datum letztes Jahr. Da sieht man, dass letztes Jahr viel mehr Schnee war





Aber damit es nicht langweilig wird, geb ich noch eins vom Jochpass dazu


----------



## Bench (17. Juni 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> was bald in Rente geht also der Rahmen . Kommt an die Wand.


Warum denn das? Sieht doch noch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2020)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Trotz Feiertag hatte ich die Straßen heute fast für mich allein. Typisch Brandenburg?
> Anhang anzeigen 1055978
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1055979
> ...


Ich hab' bei meinem heute endlich mal das kaputte Lager im Hinterrad getauscht und habe mich trotz oder gerade wegen der ständig wechselnden Wettervorhersagen noch fix aufs Vigorelli geschwungen


----------



## Guenni21 (20. Juni 2020)

Mein erstes Rennrad überhaupt und dann auch noch Selbstbau. 

Ist jetzt nicht das schönste und insbesondere die Räder waren sehr günstig, aber ich fahre es mitllerweile sehr viel und auch gerne.

Das einzige was mich manchmal noch überrauscht ist der kurze Radstand und meine Füße die beim Abbiegen mit dem Vorderrad kuscheln wollen. 

Aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden.

Gewicht ohne die Werkzeugtasche laut Kofferwaage => 7,8 KG

EDIT: Ist kein echtes Votec => Ist ein China No-Name Rahmen und nur die Aufkleber.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2020)

So toll ist Votec auch nicht, dass man das NoName Rad so Labeln müsste.


----------



## Guenni21 (20. Juni 2020)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie Votec heutzutage, insbesondere im Rennradbereich ist. 

Als jugendlicher waren Votec Fullys wie auch Yeti ein unerreichbarer Traum.  Jetzt konnte ich mir wenigstens schon mal die Aufkleber leisten. 

Mir ging es ehrlich gesagt nur um ein bischen Farbe. Hätte ich Yeti zur Hand gehabt wäre das drauf gekommen.  Ich mag die recht harte schreibweise mit den vielen Kanten bei Votec.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2020)

Leider ist Votec heute nur noch irgendein Versender.
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rad !


----------



## Guenni21 (20. Juni 2020)

Ach echt? Traurig.
Ich hatte mir letztens n Rahmen gekauft (VXS) und ein Fully damit aufgebaut. Soweit ich mich erinnere stand da irgendwo "engineered in Germany" drauf. 

Wie dem auch sei, Bike ist auch verkauft. 

... und Danke!


----------



## dopero (20. Juni 2020)

Sattelstütze ist weit herausgezogen und Sattel ganz nach vorne gestellt. Dazu Spacerturm + Vorbau nach oben. Sieht imho optisch so aus als würde das Rad einfach nicht zum Fahrer passen.


----------



## Guenni21 (21. Juni 2020)

Spacerturm => Mache ich immer so wenn ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin. Abschneiden kann man immer noch.
Sattel => Das sieht nur so aus. Ist fast in der Mitte der Klemmung. (Zoom mal ran.)
Stütze => Die ist maximal drin.  Um die weiter rein zu bekommen müsste ich kürzen. Aber das passt so für mich derzeit.

Ich bin im Thema wie geschrieben noch gar nicht richtig drin und taste mich langsam. Ich habe auch schon einige How-Tos gesehen und behalte die im Hinterkopf. Jedoch wird ja hier auch immer viel unterschriedliches gesagt und am wichtigsten ist dann wie es mir taugt,

Die stark gebeugte Fahrweise muss man (ich zumindest) erstmal trainieren. Anfangs konnte ich maximal ne Stunde auf den Obergriffen fahren.  Jetzt gehen schon 3 Stunden non stop an den Untergriffen.

Wenn das so weiter geht mache ich den Vorbei auch runter und kürze die spacer.

Aber insgesamt muss ich sagen komme ich so ziemlich gut zurecht.

Für Tipps und Tricks bin ich immer gern zu haben.

EDIT:
Ich verstehe was Du meinst. Könnte gut möglich sein, dass der Rahmen eine Nummer zu klein für mich ist. Ich hatte mich auch eher für die kleinere Größe entschieden, da dies so im Netz immer empfohlen wurde. 
Wie gesagt, ist mein erstes Bike, das nächste suche ich mit Eurer Hilfe aus.


----------



## monkeyfat (21. Juni 2020)

vorher







nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2020)

Guenni21 schrieb:


> Stütze => Die ist maximal drin.  Um die weiter rein zu bekommen müsste ich kürzen. Aber das passt so für mich derzeit.


Da Aerostützen bei diese Rahmnebauart immer zu lang geliefert werden, belegt das schon das der Rahmen eigentlich zu klein ist. Zudem scheint das eine Racing Geometrie mit ziemlich flacher Front zu sein. Für den Anfang hätte ich was mit Endurance Geometrie genommen.
Hast Du schon mal das Knielot ermittelt? Passt das mit den Einstellungen?



Guenni21 schrieb:


> Für Tipps und Tricks bin ich immer gern zu haben.


Als nächstes würde ich über Rennradpedale nachdenken. Gerade auf längeren Fahrten sind die viel angenehmer.


----------



## Guenni21 (21. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Da Aerostützen bei diese Rahmnebauart immer zu lang geliefert werden, belegt das schon das der Rahmen eigentlich zu klein ist. Zudem scheint das eine Racing Geometrie mit ziemlich flacher Front zu sein. Für den Anfang hätte ich was mit Endurance Geometrie genommen.
> Hast Du schon mal das Knielot ermittelt? Passt das mit den Einstellungen?


ca. 2-3cm ist der Sattel noch über errechneter Höhe (Hab bei meiner Schrittlänger 75cm errechnet). Hab nur noch nicht kürzen wollen. Nicht dass dann doch irgendwie höher besser ist und dann nicht mehr passt. Ggf. kann die Stütze wirklich noch n gutes Stück runter. Vielleicht passt das dann mehr wenn ich den Vorbau dann runter setze.

Knielot passt so, obwohl ich wohl bei längerem Radstand ggf. noch minimal an den Cleats ändern würde. Also Fußspitze minimal nach vorne.

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht... ich habe mir vorher weniger Gedanken um die Geometrie gemacht. Erstmal haben und fahren wollen. 



dopero schrieb:


> Als nächstes würde ich über Rennradpedale nachdenken. Gerade auf längeren Fahrten sind die viel angenehmer.



ALso momentan fahre ich im Training noch nicht weiter als 70km und da hatte ich bislang ausschließlich Probleme im Nacken oder mir sind irgendwann die Handgelenke eingeschlafen.  Letzteres passiert mir aber auch auf Motorrad oder MTB. Sprich so im Bein, -Fuß oder Pobereich habe ich keine Probleme. Da fühlt sich soweit alles stimmig an. Ich habe auch keine Bewegung in der Hüfte und beine gehen grade. Ich bin der meinung so sollte es sein, auch wenn einige O-Beinig fahren oder?

EIDT: Um nochmal auf die Pedale zu kommen => Ja da kommen auch noch neue. Die hatte ich noch über.


----------



## svenj (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## CHausK (21. Juni 2020)

Heute auch ne Ausfahrt mit dem Renner gemacht:


Terroir f an der Vogelsburg


----------



## Deleted 469020 (21. Juni 2020)

Nach der Grenzöffnung ging es erst mal wieder schön in die französischen Berge. War toll dort!


----------



## TilmannG (22. Juni 2020)

Hier mein neues Rose Reveal Four:





weitere Fotos und Fahrbericht gibts beim Nachbarn: RR-News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (22. Juni 2020)

Der Rahmen is sehr fesch! Aber was sind das bitte für abartige Spacer????


----------



## TilmannG (22. Juni 2020)

....den konischen braucht es, da werden die Züge in den Steuersatz geführt. Die drunter kannst weglassen, sind für alte Herren mit gebrauchten Knochen aber auch nicht völlig verkehrt.


----------



## cento (23. Juni 2020)

Mein Orca ist endlich fertig.


----------



## Bench (23. Juni 2020)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2020)

Scott Addict 30 Mod. 2017, vor zwei Jahren als Vorjahresmodell für 1600€ bekommen.
Den Freitag versuche ich mich mal an meinen ersten 100 Meilen.

Rad ist super, im Nachhinein hätt ich aber was Buntes genommen. Und keine Beschwerden wegen der Oberrohrtasche bitte 
Zum 40er ein Orbea Orca dann


----------



## Bench (24. Juni 2020)

Die 100 Meilen hab ich in meiner RR Karriere auch noch nicht geschafft.
Weder real noch virtuell.

Immerhin gestern wiedermal 100km. Das tut zwar weh aber das Gefühl ist schon toll.


----------



## Triturbo (24. Juni 2020)




----------



## BSbiker (26. Juni 2020)

Mein Trainingsprügel in schwarz unauffällig


----------



## bugfix (27. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist zwischenzeitlich Nachwuchs angekommen und das Rad ist die letzten Monate über etwas eingestaubt. Ich bin jetzt 2 mal wieder überhaupt auf den Sattel gekommen und frage mich schon etwas, wie mein Körper in der kurzen Zeit so massiv abbauen konnte ?. Man wird wohl nicht jünger!





Sobald der Kleine sitzen kann, baue ich mir dann glaube ich einen Commuter mit Dropbar auf und hinten kommt ein Kindersitz rauf. Sowas wie ein Croix de Fer quasi? Oder vielleicht hole ich das lieber so schon und der Kindersitz kommt dann halt später ?


----------



## DirtWizard (27. Juni 2020)

bugfix schrieb:


> Sobald der Kleine sitzen kann, baue ich mir dann glaube ich einen Commuter mit Dropbar auf und hinten kommt ein Kindersitz rauf. Sowas wie ein Croix de Fer quasi? Oder vielleicht hole ich das lieber so schon und der Kindersitz kommt dann halt später ?


Ich hab Bekannte, die haben einfach nen Hänger ans Rennrad gezimmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (27. Juni 2020)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> Ich hab Bekannte, die haben einfach nen Hänger ans Rennrad gezimmert.



Das gefällt mir für meine n+1 Argumentation nicht, außerdem bin ich irgendwie nicht so der Fan von diesen Teilen 

P.S: Focus empfiehlt glaube ich auch keinen Hänger an den recht filigranen Streben.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juni 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Die 100 Meilen hab ich in meiner RR Karriere auch noch nicht geschafft.
> Weder real noch virtuell.
> 
> Immerhin gestern wiedermal 100km. Das tut zwar weh aber das Gefühl ist schon toll.



Tatsächlich hat Corona dazu geführt, dass ich dieses Jahr schon 4x 100km geradelt bin. Das hatte ich die zwei Jahre zuvor insgesamt so oft gemacht. Und ich war dieses Jahr auch das erste mal im Bikepark. Jetzt dann den Stoneman Miriquidi. Wird ein gutes Fahrradjahr 

Musste 2x zu Kaffe und Kuchen einkehren, aber habs gepackt. Aber Spaß hatte ich ab 130km keinen mehr 
Und ich brauch endlich nen Fahrracomputer mit Navi. Oder ich fahre nicht durch München 
Aber wollte da mal die Fahrradinfrastruktur überprüfen. Und zur The Duke Munich Dry Gin Destillerie in Aschheim 






						Polar Flow
					






					flow.polar.com


----------



## Bench (27. Juni 2020)

Aha, ein Augsburger.
Fahr halt mal rüber nach Memmingen, Kempten, Sonthofen, dann den Jochpass hoch und über Buchloe wieder zurück


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juni 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Aha, ein Augsburger.
> Fahr halt mal rüber nach Memmingen, Kempten, Sonthofen, dann den Jochpass hoch und über Buchloe wieder zurück



Ich komme sogar aus der Ecke Memmingen, also Altenstadt (Iller) 
Aber ja, in die Richtung fahre ich zu selten. Füssen gelegentlich


----------



## Bench (27. Juni 2020)

Wenn in Füssen bist, fährst mal an Reutte vorbei und den Gaichtpass hoch. Ist nett


----------



## P4LL3R (28. Juni 2020)

Seit inzwischen einigen Monaten unverändert und mittlerweile schon über 30.000km drauf. Ich schau eh immer wieder nach einem Nachfolger, bisher wurde ich aber noch nicht fündig. Das Alpecin-Fenix Aeroad hätte mir ganz gut gefallen, war aber leider schnell ausverkauft und vollintegrierte Leitungen hätte es auch noch immer nicht gehabt. 1-2 Jahre sollte das Focus aber auch noch halten, Stress hab ich also eh keinen.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (28. Juni 2020)

@P4LL3R 
Vollintegrierte Leitungen sind so lange gut, wie du nicht schrauben musst


----------



## P4LL3R (28. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, sollte dank elektrischer Schaltung und hydraulischer Scheibenbremsen aber eh nicht so oft nötig sein. Nur Vorbau, Lenker usw. wechseln kann eine Scheißarbeit sein, oder wenn man es komplett selber aufbaut. Hab ich aber eh nicht vor


----------



## DirtWizard (28. Juni 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> @P4LL3R
> Vollintegrierte Leitungen sind so lange gut, wie du nicht schrauben musst


Man braucht nur genug Oliven für die Bremsleitungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (28. Juni 2020)

Ob eh, Wenn ich bei meinem Focus die initiale Aufbauqualität bedenke, da war kein Tropfen Fett am Steuersatz und als ich das bemerkt hatte, waren die Lager schon total gammelig. Bei der Vollintegration macht der Wechsel ja gleich noch viel weniger Spaß..


----------



## Rines (28. Juni 2020)

Daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht.    Echt mies. Da kann man nur hoffen das der Tag in weiter Ferne liegt


----------



## DirtWizard (28. Juni 2020)

Geht ratz fatz... Bei Di2 nur die Bremsleitungen raus und gut.


----------



## Am-Tee-Be (2. Juli 2020)

Das aktuelle Arbeitsgerät


----------



## baerst5 (2. Juli 2020)

erholsam, endlich nicht noch ein schwarzer Rad.


----------



## xxxT (2. Juli 2020)

Ich will Stahl sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan406 (2. Juli 2020)

Da kann ich helfen....


----------



## xxxT (2. Juli 2020)

stefan406 schrieb:


> Da kann ich helfen....Anhang anzeigen 1076179


Ein wenig speziell aber, so wie du willst...


----------



## stefan406 (2. Juli 2020)

Inwiefern? Sind es die Pedale?


----------



## xxxT (2. Juli 2020)

stefan406 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Sind es die Pedale?


Die Pedale, gut ich nicht, vorderbremse und nicht vorhandene hinterbremse sind dann doch recht unkonventionel.


----------



## stefan406 (2. Juli 2020)

Da ist sie versteckt


----------



## xxxT (2. Juli 2020)

stefan406 schrieb:


> Da ist sie versteckt Anhang anzeigen 1076189


Aha, aber die vorderbremse ist der optische killer für mich..


----------



## stefan406 (2. Juli 2020)

Wenn mir mal eine schwarze normale über den Weg läuft änder ich das eventuell mal.


----------



## MartinRa (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## RSkai (3. Juli 2020)

xxxT schrieb:


> Ich will Stahl sehen.


----------



## Ianus (4. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (5. Juli 2020)

ist mehr Arbeitswegrad, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck auch am Wochenende


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (6. Juli 2020)

Hier mein neues Scott Addict


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2020)

Sehr schön ! Vorallem das Bausatz-Foto.


----------



## KonsiKleine (6. Juli 2020)

Nachdem mir mein Rennrad zwischenzeitlich abhanden gekommen war ( http://konstantinkleine.de/essays/2020/07/the-curious-retrieval-of-my-stolen-road-bike/ ), habe ich letzte Woche erstmals den Zeitfahraufsatz demontiert, der war beim Chasing Cancellara von Bern nach Andermatt nicht erlaubt. Das Rennen war eher Type 2 Fun, viel Regen, sehr viel Wind, sehr kalt, und lang, aber ich habe durchgehalten. Einige der Photos sind von Sportograf, die machen echt einen guten Job (habe dann noch etwas in Photoshop optimiert)!


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2020)

Tolle Bilder und krasse Story!


----------



## Rines (6. Juli 2020)

Richtig gute Bilder!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Juli 2020)

@KonsiKleine  Coole Bilder und echt wilde Story, meine Fresse. Zum Glück hast dein Rad zurück.


----------



## hellmono (9. Juli 2020)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Nachdem mir mein Rennrad zwischenzeitlich abhanden gekommen war ( http://konstantinkleine.de/essays/2020/07/the-curious-retrieval-of-my-stolen-road-bike/ ), habe ich letzte Woche erstmals den Zeitfahraufsatz demontiert, der war beim Chasing Cancellara von Bern nach Andermatt nicht erlaubt. Das Rennen war eher Type 2 Fun, viel Regen, sehr viel Wind, sehr kalt, und lang, aber ich habe durchgehalten. Einige der Photos sind von Sportograf, die machen echt einen guten Job (habe dann noch etwas in Photoshop optimiert)!



Tolle Bilder, beeindruckende Geschichte. Ganz großes Kino, dass du dein Rad wiedergekriegt hast.


----------



## m4k1 (11. Juli 2020)

hab noch ein time zusammengebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2020)

Geil ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## sunabsolute (11. Juli 2020)

Von meinen 6 Bikes ist dieses mein einziges Rennrad und zugleich mein ältestes und wohl günstigstes. Es begleitet mich seit 16 Jahren. Nach ca. 20.000km ist eigentlich nur noch der Rahmen, Gabel und die Kurbel original...Das schöne an Rennräder ist, dass sie im Vergleich zu Mountainbikes in Würde altern. Für ein MTB aus 2004 bekommt man eher mitleidige Blicke...


----------



## stummerwinter (12. Juli 2020)

Ich denke, klassiche Rahmen werden beim RR immer gehen...


----------



## RSkai (12. Juli 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Von meinen 6 Bikes ist dieses mein einziges Rennrad und zugleich mein ältestes und wohl günstigstes.


Sehr schöner zeitloser Renner, nur der Lenker ist nicht mein Geschmack. Ansonsten kannst Du damit die nächsten 20.000km angehen.
Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## sunabsolute (12. Juli 2020)

RSkai schrieb:


> Sehr schöner zeitloser Renner, nur der Lenker ist nicht mein Geschmack. Ansonsten kannst Du damit die nächsten 20.000km angehen.
> Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?


Ja, der Lenker ist in der Tat das nächste was gehen muss. Der Flaschenhalter ist ein relativ profaner SKS Dual. Solide, leicht und hält ordentlich fest. https://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/dual/


----------



## RSkai (13. Juli 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> a, der Lenker ist in der Tat das nächste was gehen muss. Der Flaschenhalter ist ein relativ profaner SKS Dual. Solide, leicht und hält ordentlich fest. https://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/dual/


...und sieht gut aus, wie ich finde. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2020)




----------



## nitemare1 (20. Juli 2020)

Neuestes Familienmitglied


----------



## Bench (31. Juli 2020)

same old...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. August 2020)

Unterwegs in Richtung Freigericht....


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. August 2020)

Mein Fast-Klassiker oder vielleicht auch Youngtimer wieder fahrbereit gemacht und etwas gemütlicher gestaltet...besonders das dicke Lenkerband trägt dazu bei 

Ansonsten gab es eine neue/alte Gabel mit endlich passenden dicken Kopfdurchmesser, neue/alte Bremsen, Reifen + Schläuche + Felgenband, leichtere Schnellspanner, zwei vernünftige Flaschenhalter und eine zugegeben sehr schwere aber von der Abstufung passende Centaur Kassette in 13-26.

Was noch gemacht werden muss ist die Anpassung der Höhe, also das Spacertürmchen über/unter dem Vorbau angehen und anpassen.


----------



## Deleted 551950 (3. August 2020)

Wenn die Sitzposition paßt, dann nur den Schaft entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## Deleted 551950 (3. August 2020)




----------



## CHausK (3. August 2020)

Ein Bianchi muss aber doch in Celeste sein...


----------



## norman68 (3. August 2020)

Was soll der Koffer vorn am Lenker?


----------



## kordesh (3. August 2020)

Erkenntnis 1: Mühe geben beim Tasche packen lohnt sich...

Negativbeispiel:






der Arsch hat gewackelt bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Erkenntnis 2:
Früh morgens in der Gruppe Kilometer fressen: RICHTIG GEIL! 





Erkenntnis 3:

Viele Kilometer für Arsch und Rücken kein Thema. N bisschen Nacken und nen kribbelnden kleinen Finger für 3h nach der Ankunft gehabt. Sonst alles tutti. Sitzcreme FTW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2020)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Nachdem mir mein Rennrad zwischenzeitlich abhanden gekommen war ( http://konstantinkleine.de/essays/2020/07/the-curious-retrieval-of-my-stolen-road-bike/ ), habe ich letzte Woche erstmals den Zeitfahraufsatz demontiert, der war beim Chasing Cancellara von Bern nach Andermatt nicht erlaubt. Das Rennen war eher Type 2 Fun, viel Regen, sehr viel Wind, sehr kalt, und lang, aber ich habe durchgehalten. Einige der Photos sind von Sportograf, die machen echt einen guten Job (habe dann noch etwas in Photoshop optimiert)!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078060Anhang anzeigen 1078061Anhang anzeigen 1078062Anhang anzeigen 1078063Anhang anzeigen 1078064Anhang anzeigen 1078065Anhang anzeigen 1078066Anhang anzeigen 1078067


Wow, dermaßen geile Bilder, richtig richtig gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. August 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Erkenntnis 1: Mühe geben beim Tasche packen lohnt sich...
> 
> Negativbeispiel:
> 
> ...



Super!  
Die 300+  liegen wohl gerade im Trend.
Von gestern   -   eine Bekannte von mir:



Crazy....


----------



## CHausK (3. August 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die 300+  liegen wohl gerade im Trend.
> Crazy....


Aber sowas von crazy....
Meinen Respekt haben die Fahrer allerdings...


----------



## kordesh (3. August 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Super!
> Die 300+  liegen wohl gerade im Trend.
> Von gestern   -   eine Bekannte von mir:Anhang anzeigen 1093437
> 
> Crazy....



Hatten den Termin „Fischbrötchen in Kiel“ irgendwann letztes Jahr mal einfach festgelegt.
Und irgendwann war er dann plötzlich tatsächlich da der Tag


----------



## hellmono (3. August 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hatten den Termin „Fischbrötchen in Kiel“ irgendwann letztes Jahr mal einfach festgelegt.
> Und irgendwann war er dann plötzlich tatsächlich da der Tag



Finde ich richtig gut.

Ich glaube, ich muss meine "Fritten in Venlo" mal auch etwas erweitern. Bisher reichte es nur bis knapp 200km.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (3. August 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hatten den Termin „Fischbrötchen in Kiel“ irgendwann letztes Jahr mal einfach festgelegt.


Krabbenbrötchen an der Kiellinie?


----------



## Deleted 551950 (3. August 2020)

CHausK schrieb:


> Ein Bianchi muss aber doch in Celeste sein...




Nein.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2020)

SLDRGNG fährt jedes Jahr am Vatertag die Schweinshaxn Runde. Nbg - München - Nbg ~380km. Ich hatte bisher (zum Glück) da nie Zeit mitzufahren


----------



## kordesh (3. August 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Finde ich richtig gut.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss meine "Fritten in Venlo" mal auch etwas erweitern. Bisher reichte es nur bis knapp 200km.



„Fritten in Venlo“ ist auch geil 




Race_Pace schrieb:


> Krabbenbrötchen an der Kiellinie?



Ich mag gar keinen Fisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 551950 (3. August 2020)

norman68 schrieb:


> Was soll der Koffer vorn am Lenker?




Cell phone, Kleingeld und Kondome. Was man halt so braucht


----------



## Deleted 551950 (3. August 2020)

P.S.: Shimano und Spacerturm


----------



## Deleted 469020 (3. August 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich mag gar keinen Fisch


Wie kannst du nur


----------



## Am-Tee-Be (4. August 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Erkenntnis 1: Mühe geben beim Tasche packen lohnt sich...
> 
> Negativbeispiel:
> 
> ...



sehr beeindruckend !!


----------



## Bench (4. August 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die 300+ liegen wohl gerade im Trend.


Wenn man in der entsprechenen (flachen) Gegend wohnt... 
Bei mir sind 130km schon 2500hm


----------



## Popeye34 (4. August 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. August 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Wenn man in der entsprechenen (flachen) Gegend wohnt...
> Bei mir sind 130km schon 2500hm



Jepp. 
Geht hier auch..  
Die Runde wollte bewusst flach fahren..

VG


----------



## BenMT (4. August 2020)




----------



## Lakejumper (4. August 2020)




----------



## bugfix (5. August 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Wenn man in der entsprechenen (flachen) Gegend wohnt...
> Bei mir sind 130km schon 2500hm



Am Rhein entlang könnte ich vermutlich so eine Strecke abfahren und hätte am Ende keine 100hm gesammelt 

Davon ab in jedem Falle krasse Leistung m.E. 300+ km bei fast 30er Schnitt? Top 

Ich hab aktuell Problemchen mit meinen Hüftbeugern bzw. salopp gesagt schmerzen die Muskel(gruppe)n am Arsch etwas, hab vermutlich nach Corona-Home-Office-Gammeln und weiterem Gammeln mit dem Neugeborenen daheim die Umfänge zu schnell gesteigert.


----------



## Idranodurch (8. August 2020)

Scott Addict Orica Greenedge, seit zwei Jahren stark begeistert damit unterwegs! Heute endlich mal a Foto gemacht, während der Kollege sich im Schlauch wechseln geübt hat!


----------



## Saprobie (9. August 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Wenn man in der entsprechenen (flachen) Gegend wohnt...
> Bei mir sind 130km schon 2500hm



ja und? ?
das Wetter stimmt allerdings nicht. Maximum waren 32°, Mittel 26°


----------



## Zerzal (9. August 2020)

Zu heiss in der Denkstube... ?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2020)

20 °C


----------



## bollejahn (9. August 2020)

Sport frei ?


----------



## Saprobie (9. August 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Zu heiss in der Denkstube... ?


Alles klar bei dir?



bollejahn schrieb:


> Sport frei ?



nönö, es gibt hier ja auch noch andere Herausforderungen. Diese zum Beispiel: http://elbspitze.de/v3.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bollejahn (9. August 2020)

nönö, es gibt hier ja auch noch andere Herausforderungen. Diese zum Beispiel: http://elbspitze.de/v3.php
[/QUOTE]

Ach doch nicht in die Alpen dieses Jahr.
Aber immer wieder Hut ab vor den Leistungen.


----------



## Zerzal (10. August 2020)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Alles klar bei dir?


Bestens..... War lange nicht hier...  Hab vergessen wie der ibc ist... sorry mein Fehler ?

ps. Die Leistung ist toll, keine frage...


----------



## seblubb (10. August 2020)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Bestens..... War lange nicht hier...  Hab vergessen wie der ibc ist... sorry mein Fehler ?
> 
> ps. Die Leistung ist toll, keine frage...


Auf leeren Glykogenspeicher verlangst du Selbstironie?


----------



## Bench (11. August 2020)

Saprobie schrieb:


> ja und? ?


Respekt.
Für so was müsste ich wohl noch ein paar Jahre trainieren.


----------



## BenMT (11. August 2020)

Frage an die Di2 Fahrer. Nachdem ich den Ladezustand abgefragt habe (blinkt gerade grün) leuchtet die grüne und die rote LED 2 Sekunden dauerhaft. Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (11. August 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Frage an die Di2 Fahrer. Nachdem ich den Ladezustand abgefragt habe (blinkt gerade grün) leuchtet die grüne und die rote LED 2 Sekunden dauerhaft. Was bedeutet das?


Dass du in der Galerie mit deiner Frage falsch bist ??

Weil Galerie...

￼


----------



## seblubb (11. August 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Frage an die Di2 Fahrer. Nachdem ich den Ladezustand abgefragt habe (blinkt gerade grün) leuchtet die grüne und die rote LED 2 Sekunden dauerhaft. Was bedeutet das?


Ist der Random-Gear-Mode. Schaltet dann per Zufall alle 20 s


----------



## norman68 (11. August 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Frage an die Di2 Fahrer. Nachdem ich den Ladezustand abgefragt habe (blinkt gerade grün) leuchtet die grüne und die rote LED 2 Sekunden dauerhaft. Was bedeutet das?




Wär es nicht einfach sich da mal die Anleitung zur Hand nehmen und sich diese mal durch zu lesen? Natürlich wäre es noch viel einfacher einfach bei der Tante Google "DI2 Ladezustand prüfen" eingeben und sich dort nur die Bilder anschauen. Da ist nicht mal Lesen nötig. Aber ich weiß dies ist heutzutage echt für die meisten viel zu viel verlangt.

grün dauer = 100%
grün blinkt = 50%
rot dauer = 25%
rot blinkt = 0 %

nach Ladestandskontrolle leuchte rot/grün = FW ist für BT bereit.

und weil das hier ja eine Galerie ist muß halt noch ein Bild mit rein.


----------



## BenMT (12. August 2020)

Wie man den Akkustand prüft weis ich ja... Nur was das danach bedeutet habe ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2020)

@ superpink: Wow, das trifft mal so richtig genau meinen Geschmack. Wahnsinnig schönes Rad mit stimmigen Proportionen, bei dem alles perfekt zusammen passt. Und weder in Kirmesbemalung noch in erfrischendem Mittarnachtsdunkelgrau.


----------



## Splash (13. August 2020)

Alte Liebe rostet nicht ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2020)

Tolle Seite!


----------



## Thomas B. (13. August 2020)

Die neuen Pirelli P Zero Race TLR sind übrigens die besten Rennrad-Tubeless-Reifen, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Montage kinderleicht, mit Standpumpe einfach aufzupumpen, sofort dicht, rollen prima, guter Grip und spürbarer Komfort mit gutem Feedback von der Straße. Und zu all dem sehen die einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## na!To (13. August 2020)

/FYI: Die Strasse ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2020)

Vom Taunus in's Schwabeländle (RT) zu den Schwiegereltern gefahren...










Morgen geht's zurück, womit dann 460km in 2 Tagen   -MIT FRAUCHEN (!!!)-   auf dem Zeiger stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H3OPlus (16. August 2020)

Neuer Hobel:


----------



## bbkp (16. August 2020)

für proviant war bei der ausfahrt gut gesorgt.


----------



## MF3 (16. August 2020)

Krasses Benotti


----------



## Terranaut (17. August 2020)

Gestern mal wieder mein altes belgisches Rennpferd aus dem Stall gelassen und artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## Lemming (18. August 2020)

Bin ja eigentlich eher nebenan in der Stollenfraktion zuhause aber ich habe mehr und mehr Spass auch auf schmalen Reifen. Der letzte Neuzugang, inkl. Saisonkarte für die Bahn. 



Das Brot und Butter Rad. Geht gut in allen Lagen



Und noch was für die Nostalgie


----------



## Milan0 (19. August 2020)

So endlich das Verhältnis der Räder im Besitz weiter Richtung Stahlliebe geschoben. 
Derzeit: 9 : 2 : 0 (Stahl : Alu : Carbon) 
Der Renner war das jüngste Wechselkind von Alu zu Stahl 


Fehlt noch der Gravler. Das Bullitt darf in Alu bleiben


----------



## BenMT (20. August 2020)

Stahlbikes sind schon sexy. Mein Händler meinte aber die sind eher nichts für mich weil ich schwer bin und ordentlich Leistung trete, da flexen die Rahmen zu sehr.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. August 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Stahlbikes sind schon sexy. Mein Händler meinte aber die sind eher nichts für mich weil ich schwer bin und ordentlich Leistung trete, da flexen die Rahmen zu sehr.


Das hängt doch nicht vom Material, sondern von der konkreten Bauweise ab. Ist das Rohr zu dünn, hast Du Flexen, ja. Hat es einen größeren Durchmesser, passt es.

@milano: Und auch noch eine Campagruppe von der schönen Sorte verbaut. aumen:


----------



## Bensemer (26. August 2020)

Hier mal meins auf dem Arbeitsweg:





Das ist mein erstes Rennrad. Ich habe es Ende April gekauft, war zwischenzeitlich zwei Monate im Ausland und trotzdem hat es die 1000 Kilometer schon. Macht richtig Spaß, das Ding


----------



## Der_wo (26. August 2020)

Canyon Ultimate CF SLX ETap 





Carbonda CFR505 Ultegra (Straßen setup)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (28. August 2020)

anfang august hat mich mal wieder ein bedürfnis erfasst... ich hab intensiv über rennräder und gravel bikes sinniert... neu oder gebraucht...

letztendlich brauche ich kein gravel - ich habe schnellste xc und marathonbikes...
...und ich will im urlaub auf die schnelle (keine ausgetüfftelte tour, sondern training) die umgebung unsicher machen... da ist das rennrad besser geeignet. in österreich ist zudem noch jeder offizielle trail quasi asphaltiert... hab ich gerade in kärnten wieder erleben dürfen...

also habe ich ein rennrad gesucht... hier im bikemarkt... und ich war nicht so richtig amused... die preisvorstellungen einiger leute für 10 jahre alte räder mit ordentlich km-leistung finde ich spannend... einer hat auf die frage, ob der rahmen einen riss (sah eher nach riss aus....) oder nur einen lackschaden im trettlagerbereich hat, gleich gar nicht mehr geantwortet...

also habe ich bei ekleinzeigen gekuckt... die auswahl war ergiebig... bin dann um die ecke auf ein schätzchen gestoßen...






bei ebaykleinanzeigen qualitativ schlecht dargestellt... aber

stevens scf 1 rahmen größe 52 incl. der 330 gr. gabel  (in größe 58 lt. hersteller 1022 gr.)
ultegra sl im quasi neuzustand, leider 3-fach, aber ok + mavic ksyriums elite laufräder...
makelloser zustand - 1a, quasi ungenutzt...

also gebongt und auf meine bedürfnisse umgebaut...












vorbau, stütze, vollcarbonsattel aus der restekiste, lenker und neue contis incl. latex schläuche und schwuppdiewupp - fertig ist die kiste...

7,3 kg ist ein feines endgewicht für ne 10 jahre alte kiste und ich bin happy...


----------



## corfrimor (28. August 2020)

Top


----------



## DerFreddy2 (2. September 2020)

So jetzt darf ich auch mal ein Foto hier im Forum posten. Mein neues Trek Emonda SL6 Pro gleichzeitig mein erstes Roadbike (gab's zu einem unschlagbaren Preis). Für mich als MTBer ein super Ausgleich und gutes Training für die Grundlagenausdauer. 
Wegen der Übersetzung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, das 36 Zähne Ritzel vorne ist relativ groß vielleicht zu groß da ich am Berg wohne und relativ viel Höhenmeter pro Fahrt mache.


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2020)

Und dann gleich beim ersten Foto die Kette nicht auf dem großen Blatt und die Ventile nicht ausgerichtet.

Das gibt Abzüge in der B-Note 

Ich würde direkt auf ein 34 umbauen. Ich habe am Renner auch nur eine Heldenkurbel (39/52). Ist am Berg schon hart


----------



## Popeye34 (4. September 2020)




----------



## Jabba81 (4. September 2020)

Hinterrad defekt?


----------



## Popeye34 (5. September 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Hinterrad defekt?



Obwohl ich mich dir gegenüber nicht rechtfertigen muss, und ich dein Kommentar eigentlich ignorieren sollte...

Aber :
Da mein Smartphone das HR verzerrt hat, -so dass es wie ein Ei aussieht, habe ich es einfach weggelassen. Hoffe Du kommst damit klar?

Like es oder lass es


----------



## Deleted 23985 (5. September 2020)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mich dir gegenüber nicht rechtfertigen muss, und ich dein Kommentar eigentlich ignorieren sollte...
> 
> Aber :
> Da mein Smartphone das HR so verzerrt hat, -so dass es wie ein Ei aussieht, habe ich es einfach weggelassen. Hoffe Du kommst damit klar?
> ...


Dann poste doch dein Bild im Garagentor-Fred und such dir nicht die Rennradgalerie aus ?

PS: fahr mal Rad und entspann dich ?


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> PS: fahr mal Rad und entspann dich ?


Da wir den Sattel nicht vollständig sehen: evtl dessen Nase nicht im 45° Winkel nach oben schauen lassen ☝️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (5. September 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Da wir den Sattel nicht vollständig sehen: evtl dessen Nase nicht im 45° Winkel nach oben schauen lassen ☝


 Der war echt sehr gut !


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2020)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Der war echt sehr gut !


Danke. Damals, als ich dieses Radfahren angefangen habe war ich tatsächlich recht unentspannt wenn der Sattel schief stand und konnte mit Sarkasmus nicht gut umgehen. Dann las ich die Velominati Rules und seit dem geht's mir besser ?


----------



## Popeye34 (5. September 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Danke. Damals, als ich dieses Radfahren angefangen habe war ich tatsächlich recht unentspannt wenn der Sattel schief stand und konnte mit Sarkasmus nicht gut umgehen. Dann las ich die Velominati Rules und seit dem geht's mir besser ?



Das ist schön, hoffe dein Sattel hat dir nicht allzuviel schaden angerichtet?


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2020)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Das ist schön, hoffe dein Sattel hat dir nicht allzuviel schaden angerichtet?


Flirtest du mit mir? ??‍♂️


----------



## Popeye34 (5. September 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Flirtest du mit mir? ??‍♂️



Naja, ich stehe nicht so auf Sättel die hochstehen....

Lass es einfach gut sein


----------



## mikeonbike (5. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (6. September 2020)

Hier auch 1 Lieblings-Bild von meinen Rennräders.


----------



## seblubb (6. September 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hier auch 1 Lieblings-Bild von meinen Rennräders.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1111380
> Anhang anzeigen 1111381


Du bist mir ja ein tapferer Triathlet. Nimmt einfach die Fähre


----------



## hellmono (6. September 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Du bist mir ja ein tapferer Triathlet. Nimmt einfach die Fähre



Das Triathlonrad ist auch schon wieder weg. Habe nach Roth gemerkt, dass mir das zu anstrengend und langweilig ist.


----------



## seblubb (6. September 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das Triathlonrad ist auch schon wieder weg. Habe nach Roth gemerkt, dass mir das zu anstrengend und langweilig ist.


Triathlon ist bestimmt geil wenn nur dieses dämliche Schwimmen und lahme watscheln nach dem Rad nicht wäre 
Oder mit den Worten der Velominati: _cycling shit sandwich _


----------



## Waits (12. September 2020)

Carbonstahl  ?


----------



## Waits (13. September 2020)

Wenn euch das Rad so gut gefällt wie mir, dann zeig ich gerne auch noch die andere Ansicht.
Info: Stahlrahmen Rest Carbon wegen der Kilos.?


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. September 2020)

Gefällt auch von der Seite immer noch sehr 
Was mich optisch ein bisschen stört sind die Akkus, also mechanische Schaltung würde mir persönlich rein optisch besser gefallen, technisch keine Frage...


----------



## hellmono (13. September 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Wenn euch das Rad so gut gefällt wie mir, dann zeig ich gerne auch noch die andere Ansicht.
> Info: Stahlrahmen Rest Carbon wegen der Kilos.?
> Anhang anzeigen 1115480
> Ist mein bester/liebster Aufbau und das einzige Ritte mit diesem Lack.



Welches Ritte ist das denn? Finde ich super, so schlicht lackiert.
Darf ich auch nach Größe und Gewicht fragen?


----------



## Waits (13. September 2020)

Das ist ein Snob Frameset, Rahmenhöhe 54cm, beim jetzigen Aufbau 7,2 Kg ...mit Akkus. ?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Das ist ein Snob Frameset, Rahmenhöhe 54cm, beim jetzigen Aufbau 7,2 Kg ...mit Akkus. ?


hmm, dann passt der aufbau noch nicht ganz zur bedeutung der bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. September 2020)

Carbonstahl habe ich auch...


----------



## Waits (14. September 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> hmm, dann passt der aufbau noch nicht ganz zur bedeutung der bezeichnung.


Ich war nicht der Namensgeber, ...jetzt heißt es Lutzi.  ?
So sah mein erster Aufbau mit orig. Rahmenlackierung und vorh. Teilen aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Ich war nicht der Namensgeber, ...jetzt heißt es Lutzi.  ?
> So sah mein erster Aufbau mit orig. Rahmenlackierung und vorh. Teilen aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 1116054


finde ich sogar besser als jetzt, also die farbgestaltung.
nur die skinwall reifen stören mich etwas. die nehmen dem rahmen zu viel aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Waits (14. September 2020)

Ja, da hätten schwarze montiert sein sollen, hatte aber keine zur Verfügung.
Die Parts sind aber alle deutlich schlechter und dem Snob gar nicht angemessen. ?
Zudem, mag ich schwarz.


----------



## drumtim85 (19. September 2020)

Neben dem MTB bin ich im Alltag auf nem Gravelbike unterwegs. Bei schönem Wetter darf auch mal der Oldtimer raus. 

Es ist ein Diamant Rennrad Modell 57 BJ. 1927. Original ist leider nur der Rahmen und selbst der wurde in den 70ern komplett neu lackiert.




Fährt sich trotzdem wunderbar. Durch den Rollenfreilauf ist das Rad unglaublich leise.


----------



## aka (22. September 2020)

Mein Chinakracher


----------



## kordesh (22. September 2020)

aka schrieb:


> Mein Chinakracher



Felgen bzw. Laufräder auch? N paar Infos dazu wären schön


----------



## ConJosef (22. September 2020)

Liebe Gemeinde, anbei mein Caad 9, welches ich im März diesen Jahres in einem recht schlechten Zustand gekauft habe. Nur Rahmen und Gable sind noch so wie beim Kauf, den rest habe ich gebrauchter Weise zugekauft und umgebaut. Inzwischen habe ich noch einen anderen Sattel und alte Dura Ace Laufräder und bin bei stolzen 7,8kg.

Anbei direkt eine Frage; fährt jemand von euch 28mm Reifen auf einem Caad9?
Hinten würde es meines Erachtens gut gehen, nur in der Gabel ist denke ich zu wenig Freiheit. 
Hättet ihr eine Gabelempfehlung für mich zwecks 28mm, guter Steifigkeit und geringem Gewicht oder einen Link zu einem Thread, in dem dieses Thema bereits behandelt wurde.

Liebe Grüße,
Constantin


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2020)

Habe ein caad 10 mit GP 4 season in 32 cm auf einem mavic aksium verbaut.
Denke das kritische sind eher die Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Felgen bzw. Laufräder auch? N paar Infos dazu wären schön


Hi,

Der Rahmen ist eigentlich ein querfeldein, hat massig reifenfreiheit, ich fahr aber mit 28mm Rennradreifen.
Der Rahmen ist ein ican, gibt's auch ähnlich als vpace.
Ansonsten halt Budget Aufbau mit eher günstigen teilen.
Laufräder sind seit heute novatec, sind bei Bike Components im Angebot.... Günstiger als aus China.


----------



## ConJosef (22. September 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> Habe ein caad 10 mit GP 4 season in 32 cm auf einem mavic aksium verbaut.
> Denke das kritische sind eher die Bremsen.


alles klar perfekt, dann schaue ich mich mal nach Caad10 Gabeln um. Merci!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2020)

ConJosef schrieb:


> alles klar perfekt, dann schaue ich mich mal nach Caad10 Gabeln um. Merci!


Guck dir auch die Freiheit an der Bremse an.


----------



## aka (23. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Felgen bzw. Laufräder auch? N paar Infos dazu wären schön


Ach so, das Gewicht duerfte aktuell komplett inkl. Pedale und Flaha knapp unter 8.2kg liegen. Ohne Flaha mit schwereren LRS warens gewogene 8320gr.
Finde ich fuer die Rahmengroesse (60cm) ok.


----------



## Tom33 (26. September 2020)




----------



## prof.66 (26. September 2020)

Mit einem Chinakracher kann ich auch dienen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloth (27. September 2020)

seit gestern ist Rennrad #1 im Wintermodus. Rennrad #2 wird natürlich weiter gefahren, zumindest wenn die Straßen halbwegs trocken sind.


----------



## Saprobie (27. September 2020)

Nach dem Bruch der Sitzstrebe am 1. Mai rollt mein Supersix seit 2 Wochen wieder und hat letztes Wochenende mit der Elbspitze den ersten Ultramarathon bestritten.

Heute gab es dann eine gemütliche Herbstrunde.


----------



## bbkp (27. September 2020)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Nach dem Bruch der Sitzstrebe am 1. Mai rollt mein Supersix seit 2 Wochen wieder und hat letztes Wochenende mit der Elbspitze den ersten Ultramarathon bestritten.
> 
> Heute gab es dann eine gemütliche Herbstrunde.
> Anhang anzeigen 1123788


😲 welches geraet nimmt eigenltich bei ungemütlichen herbstrunden ?


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Oktober 2020)

nicht meins, würde ich aber nehmen...


----------



## seblubb (5. Oktober 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nicht meins, würde ich aber nehmen...


Dann hier entlang


----------



## hellmono (5. Oktober 2020)

Die English Räder sind ja echt meistens so richtig schick. Leider habe ich mir gerade mal die Preisliste angesehen.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2020)

Custom halt...aber auch nicht viel teurer als ein aktueller Top-Plasterahmen.


----------



## xmaxle (7. Oktober 2020)

*

Für die Chefin.*


----------



## Bensemer (7. Oktober 2020)

Farbenfrohe Chefin hast du


----------



## CHausK (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (7. Oktober 2020)

kleines schwarzes.
und schnelles😎


----------



## DavidLV (8. Oktober 2020)

Schaut mal nicht allzu schwer aus   Was wiegts?

Edit: Ist das der Rahmen den @KaiGreene entlackt hat?


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Oktober 2020)

Flatpedals??


----------



## seblubb (8. Oktober 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Flatpedals??


Und Aussichtsplattform


----------



## stuhli (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Drops enden aber sehr früh. Da muss sich die Dame des Hauses aber sehr strecken.


----------



## CHausK (8. Oktober 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Flatpedals??


Vielleicht ist es ja erstmal einfacher so für die Dame des Hauses?
Klar, ist nicht optimal am Renner, aber wenn sie sich damit wohler/sicherer fühlt


----------



## P4LL3R (8. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Oktober 2020)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Für die Chefin.



Wie weit hast Du die 5kg-Marke gerissen?


----------



## schweizerm (12. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terranaut (12. Oktober 2020)

Is schon wieder Ostern?


----------



## aka (13. Oktober 2020)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1131992


Das Radon find ich echt schoen


----------



## schweizerm (13. Oktober 2020)

aka schrieb:


> Das Radon find ich echt schoen


Es ist auch echt klasse zu fahren. Und top Preis/Leistung. Mit kompletter Ultegra u. Scheibenbremsen, Carbonlenker und DTSwiss P1800 Felgen habe ich im sale 2.060€ im April bezahlt....wiegt 7.9 kg.


----------



## Peter Lang (29. Oktober 2020)

noch ein Radon aus dem Sale                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[


----------



## gStar_1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein Gefährt.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. November 2020)

mal die ollen campi's aufgezogen...
















nochmal ein schickes in der sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MF3 (2. November 2020)

Die ollen Dinger machen das olle Rad aber ziemlich schick.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. November 2020)

jupp, optisch und technisch super... Mit 1580  gr aber fast 200 gr schwerer als die leichten ksyrium...


----------



## mikeonbike (4. November 2020)

hier mal mit den 1600 dt's, tubeless und mit 54'er zahnscheiben


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2020)

Gestern mal „Winterreifen“ montiert (TL ging bei mir noch nie so einfach...) und heute getestet.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. November 2020)

Auf der letzten 100km+ Tour bevors auf dem Heimtrainer kam, ab jetzt darf der Crosser wieder primär raus


----------



## mete (10. November 2020)




----------



## dopero (11. November 2020)

Passt der Abstand der Zeitfahrbügel, oder ist das nicht etwas zu nah beieinander?
Sollte doch so aussehen:



;-)


----------



## Splash (12. November 2020)

Das ist das sportliche Einsammel der Dopingproben? 😂


----------



## Ampelhasser (13. November 2020)

Der Asphalt und ich werde wohl nie richtig Freunde, aber es liegt nicht am Rad.


----------



## MF3 (13. November 2020)

Nein. Das Rad ist bestimmt nicht schuld. Feines Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saprobie (13. November 2020)

heute mal Rennrad im Einsatz: Elbspitze 2020 
19.09. Bergwertung Bobbbahn Altenberg nach 260 km



20.09. Finisherfoto am FIchtelberg nach 700 km


----------



## BillGehts (15. November 2020)

Ganz starke Leistung 👍👍👍


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. November 2020)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Fortis76 (22. November 2020)

Endlich mal den Stummel beseitigt.


----------



## hellmono (22. November 2020)

So ein schönes Rad. Und dann diese Trinkflasche und eine Satteltasche anbringen...


----------



## Fortis76 (22. November 2020)

Tja, es war zu kalt zum wegmachen 😉


----------



## dkiki (25. November 2020)




----------



## Deleted 112231 (30. November 2020)




----------



## DirtWizard (30. November 2020)

Hab mir mal ne Winter- und Schlechtwettermühle zusammen gebastelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (30. November 2020)

Ziemlich schick für ein Winterrad.
Sieht vorn so hoch aus?!


----------



## randinneur (30. November 2020)

Levent schrieb:


>



Schick! Ist das 1" ahead?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (30. November 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Schick! Ist das 1" ahead?


Danke! Ja die Gabel/Steuerrohr ist 1" Ahead. Mit dem 1 1/8" Ritchey classic Vorbau und den etwas pummeligen 1" Spacern von Rose ergab das ganz zufällig einen recht schönen Übergang.


----------



## Bensemer (5. Dezember 2020)

So, der Baum steht. 
Rennrad Saison ist um


----------



## dkiki (5. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> So, der Baum steht.
> Rennrad Saison ist um
> Anhang anzeigen 1163505


😁🥳🎅


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> So, der Baum steht.
> Rennrad Saison ist um
> Anhang anzeigen 1163505


Schöner Weinachtsbaum 👍
Bei mir hat die Rennradsaison gerade erst begonnen 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir hat sie dieses Jahr nicht mal angefangen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Dezember 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sie dieses Jahr nicht mal angefangen


😱😱😱


----------



## Bensemer (5. Dezember 2020)

Letztes Jahr hing das Jeffsy da oben, das hatte besser zur grünen Wand gepasst. Ich hatte kurz überlegt zu streichen


----------



## dopero (5. Dezember 2020)

Wie oft haut man sich an den Konsolen den Kopf?


----------



## Bensemer (6. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Wie oft haut man sich an den Konsolen den Kopf?


Noch nie passiert. Die Sitzfläche ist nochmal ein gutes Stück tiefer. 




Nur beim Neundarter von Jose de Sousa bin ich beim feiern mit dem Arm drangeknallt 🎯


----------



## kordesh (6. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Noch nie passiert. Die Sitzfläche ist nochmal ein gutes Stück tiefer.
> Anhang anzeigen 1163727
> 
> Nur beim Neundarter von Jose de Sousa bin ich beim feiern mit dem Arm drangeknallt 🎯



Hab meiner Freundin das Bild von oben gezeigt mit dem Hinweis, dass das der einzige Weihnachtsbaum wäre, den sie von mir erwarten könne. „Dann will ich lieber keinen...“ 

Und ey! Die Pedale änderst du aber schon noch?!


----------



## Bensemer (6. Dezember 2020)

Es war sogar meine Frau die letztes Jahr vorgeschlagen hat das Fully an die Wand zu hängen. 

Zum Pedal: ich würde so gerne mit Klickies fahren, zumindest am Renner, aber ich habe so viel probiert. Etliche verschiedene Pedale an allen Bikes, sogar mir Achsverbreiterung usw. Keine Chance. Seit einer Kriegsverletzung beim Unteroffizierslehrgang komme ich damit nicht mehr klar. Ich hatte wochenlang  das komplette Bein im Gips weil es mir die Kniescheibe verschoben hat und konnte froh sein das ichden Lehrgang zu ende machen durfte.

 fahre jetzt halt lieber Flats am Rennrad als gar kein Rennrad.


----------



## corfrimor (6. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> [...] Seit einer Kriegsverletzung beim Unteroffizierslehrgang [...]


Beim Trinkspiel rückwärts vom Stuhl gekippt? Gib's zu!






Aber stimmt: Hauptsache Rad fahren. Wenn's nicht anders geht, dann halt mit Flatpedals.


----------



## Bensemer (6. Dezember 2020)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Beim Trinkspiel rückwärts vom Stuhl gekippt? Gib's zu!


Wenn es wenigstens so gewesen wäre 
Nein, es war bei der grünen Ausbildung im tiefen Neuschnee in Sonthofen.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (6. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Sonthofen.


Ohh.. Das erinnert mich an Zeiten des GWD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (6. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Wenn es wenigstens so gewesen wäre
> Nein, es war bei der grünen Ausbildung im tiefen Neuschnee in Sonthofen.


Mist!   

Gebirgsjäger?


----------



## Bensemer (6. Dezember 2020)

ABCist


----------



## kordesh (6. Dezember 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Es war sogar meine Frau die letztes Jahr vorgeschlagen hat das Fully an die Wand zu hängen.
> 
> Zum Pedal: ich würde so gerne mit Klickies fahren, zumindest am Renner, aber ich habe so viel probiert. Etliche verschiedene Pedale an allen Bikes, sogar mir Achsverbreiterung usw. Keine Chance. Seit einer Kriegsverletzung beim Unteroffizierslehrgang komme ich damit nicht mehr klar. Ich hatte wochenlang  das komplette Bein im Gips weil es mir die Kniescheibe verschoben hat und konnte froh sein das ichden Lehrgang zu ende machen durfte.
> 
> fahre jetzt halt lieber Flats am Rennrad als gar kein Rennrad.



Ok. Die Stylepolizei drückt ein Auge zu


----------



## ichselbt (13. Dezember 2020)




----------



## posis (13. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Lefty88 (23. Dezember 2020)

Die hier montierte Kette war nur zwecks LR zentrieren montiert, diese war zu kurz und wurde mittlerweile durch eine korrekt abgelängte Kette inkl. Ceramspeed Schaltkäfig ersetzt (falls einer fragen möchte warum das Schaltwerk so waagrecht steht 😁). Kette rechts und allzeit gute Fahrt,
Tim


----------



## DavidLV (23. Dezember 2020)

Heißes Ding! Das System6 steht bei mir weit oben auf der Habenwillliste!


----------



## DirtWizard (25. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal kurz abgestiegen und nen Schnappschuss von der Winterschlampe gemacht. ✌️


----------



## seblubb (26. Dezember 2020)

DirtWizard schrieb:


> Heute mal kurz abgestiegen und nen Schnappschuss von der Winterschlampe gemacht. ✌️
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1175404


Kette beim absteigen runtergefallen?🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtWizard (26. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Kette beim absteigen runtergefallen?🧐


Im Winter kann man auch mal das kleine Kettenblatt nehmen. ☝️


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. Januar 2021)




----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2021)

Toller klassischer Renner !


----------



## hellmono (3. Januar 2021)

Wirklich sehr, sehr schön.

Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der nächste Renner wieder Rimbrake und mechanische Schaltung hat.


----------



## terryx (3. Januar 2021)

Schönes Rad 👍🏻 - was für Laufräder sind das denn?


----------



## CHausK (3. Januar 2021)

Wenn da halt nicht 10 mal Cannondale daraufstellen würde...
Das ist mir etwas zu viel des guten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2021)

Wow, ist das ein schönes Gefährt!  Genau meine Welt! Kein Semieaeroendurancediscrenner mit klobiger Elektroschaltung und Kurbel in individuellem mattschwarz


----------



## Rines (3. Januar 2021)

superpink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1181025


Felgenbremse, Schwarz-Weiß, Wäscheleinen, komische Streifen und ewig oft Cannondale..... ich weiss nicht wie das passieren konnte, aber ich finds echt geil


----------



## DavidLV (4. Januar 2021)

Rines schrieb:


> Felgenbremse, Schwarz-Weiß


Da hätte ich noch was rumliegen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2021)

Oder ne Red Black suchen. Ist auch recht selten, aber deutlich günstiger (und natürlich ca. anderthalb Kilo schwerer.  ).

Allerdings bleiben dann noch Umwerfer und Schaltwerk in silber. Ich würd's lassen, wie's ist. 

Altes Bild, aber habe eh nichts mehr verändert:




Hier sind die erwähnten Red Black-Teile montiert, als Bremsen allerdings TRP 970. Bei gutem Wetter darf's auch mal wieder aus dem Keller, dann gibt's mal größere und schärfere Bilder.


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Januar 2021)

die komponenten rechtfertigen keinen eigenen thread... ich zeigs mal trotzdem in der aufbauphase... mein zukünftiges schlechtwetterbike - aktuell habe ich mal ein paar sachen zusammengesteckt, um zu kucken, ob von der geometrie alles passt...

der rahmen ist ein alter bekannter (zumindest bei den jungs, die selber aufbauen...)... gruppe wird eine komplette 105 er gruppe, anbauteile ritchey wcs und dt laufradsatz...


----------



## MF3 (11. Januar 2021)

Nice


----------



## NormanDegener (20. Januar 2021)

Hier meine derzeitigen Räder noch nicht alle fertig aber es wird und guten Morgen da draussen
Alan Super Record 1979
Allez Carbon 1993
Dalia ca. 1935 (plusminus X)
Centurion Carbon 1987
Peugeot Record du monde ca. 1976


----------



## Triturbo (20. Januar 2021)

Tolle Räder vor allem die letzten beiden gefallen mir sehr.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Januar 2021)

Neuer Laufradsatz für den Sommer 😉


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2021)

96er KLEIN Quantum Pro... in der wunderschönen Farbe Burgundy Blue... und gar nicht so schwer für ein Bauxitrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2021)

KLEIN Quantum Pro in Coral Reef - die Serienfarbe aus 1995 - das Rad analog zum Test in der "Tour Heft Mai 1995 aufgebaut - damaliger Titel: "Bestes Rad der Welt?"


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2021)

KLEIN Quantum II - in der seltenen "20th Anniversary" Lackierung Modelljahr 1995 - war damals gegen Aufpreis für einige Modelle erhältlich.


----------



## seblubb (21. Januar 2021)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> 96er KLEIN Quantum Pro... in der wunderschönen Farbe Burgundy Blue... und gar nicht so schwer für ein Bauxitrad


Ds sieht so wild und over the top aus, dass es schon wieder geil ist


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2021)

@seblubb ja waren wilde Zeiten damals... heute brauchts dafür ein gutes Selbstbewusstsein


----------



## DavidLV (21. Januar 2021)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> KLEIN Quantum Pro in Coral Reef - die Serienfarbe aus 1995 - das Rad analog zum Test in der "Tour Heft Mai 1995 aufgebaut - damaliger Titel: "Bestes Rad der Welt?"



Schönstes Lackkleid ever!


----------



## randinneur (21. Januar 2021)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> heute brauchts dafür ein gutes Selbstbewusstsein



Und eine ausgeprägte Nackenmuskulatur.


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2021)

@randinneur ... ja - und gute Zähne bzw. Haftcreme


----------



## der_schwabe (21. Januar 2021)

Eins hab ich noch... 






1993er KLEIN Aeolus ("Gott des Windes") - mit aerodynamischen 650c Laufrädern (ähnlich 27,5 Zoll)... in Moonrise. 

Fährt sich furchtbar... vorallem bergab


----------



## Ianus (21. Januar 2021)

Ja.... die ollen Kleins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MF3 (21. Januar 2021)

Zeig, was du hast... Respekt. Schöne Räder dabei


----------



## Ianus (22. Januar 2021)

MF3 schrieb:


> Zeig, was du hast... Respekt. Schöne Räder dabei



Bei den allgemeinen Alltagszuständen freut man sich, wenn man irgendwann wenigstens mal wieder das Wetter genießen kann...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2021)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ja.... die ollen Kleins....


Das ist mein Favorit! 😍


----------



## schmitze76 (22. Januar 2021)

Habe mein Storck Scenario C1.1 frisch aufgebaut.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Januar 2021)

Ist das die THM-Gabel? Die tauscht man natürlich nicht. Allerdings sehe ich im Vorbaufenster Silber und kein Aramidgelb.

Könnte Dir gerne eine gut erhaltene Storck-Vollcarbongabel mit längerem 1 1/8"-Schaft gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten überlassen. Dann hast Du mehr Optionen bei der Vorbauposition.


----------



## CHausK (22. Januar 2021)

Oder man lackiert den Gabelschaft zumindest schwarz, dass man das silber dort nicht sieht...
Wäre ne schnelle und günstige Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (23. Januar 2021)

Endlich wieder Sonne


----------



## froride (31. Januar 2021)

Heute fertig geworden:


----------



## kordesh (31. Januar 2021)

froride schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden:



Richtig gut geworden!


----------



## aka (31. Januar 2021)

froride schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden:


Schaut super aus! Was wiegt das so komplett? Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## hellmono (31. Januar 2021)

Wow, sehr schick.

Sieht vorne etwas hoch aus, aber muss am Ende ja dem Fahrer passen.


----------



## froride (1. Februar 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Schaut super aus! Was wiegt das so komplett? Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


Es ist Größe 54. Wiegt komplett wie es da steht 7,9kg. Wenn man jetzt das recht schwere Cannondale Cockpit tauscht und auf komplett versteckte Leitungen verzichtet, kommt man so auf 7,5kg. Ich mag das Cockpit aber sowohl optisch als auch funktional sehr. Der Rahmen wiegt einzeln 860g, die Gabel 405g. Mit komplett Leichtbau schafft man also um einiges tiefer.


----------



## froride (1. Februar 2021)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schick.
> 
> Sieht vorne etwas hoch aus, aber muss am Ende ja dem Fahrer passen.


Muss ich noch herausfahren die endgültige Höhe. Hab mir etwas Spielraum gelassen. 5,5cm Drop zum Sattel sind es so wie auf dem Bild. Mein altes Rad hatte 6cm, war aber etwas kürzer.


----------



## FahrwerkOrange (2. Februar 2021)

Mein De Rosa King RS, erneuert im letzten Sommer. Leider noch im aktuellen LR-Setup mit dem Ksyrium vorne. Soll aber mittelfristig auch vorn ein Cosmic-LR bekommen.


----------



## marewo (3. Februar 2021)

Hier mein 2016ner Cannondale SuperSix  Evo. Hab ich mir komplett selbst aufgebaut. Ja, ich weiß, die Laufräder könnten ein bisschen höher ausfallen, habe diese aber bewusst flach gewählt.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Februar 2021)

marewo schrieb:


> Hier mein 2016ner Cannondale SuperSix  Evo. Hab ich mir komplett selbst aufgebaut. Ja, ich weiß, die Laufräder könnten ein bisschen höher ausfallen, habe diese aber bewusst flach gewählt.


Gerade weil die Laufräder nicht hoch sind ist es geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2021)

Die Laufräder machen doch 'nen schlanken Fuß


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Februar 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Laufräder machen doch 'nen schlanken Fuß


Eben drum, sieht alleine durch die flachen Laufräder schon fast "klassisch" aus


----------



## marewo (3. Februar 2021)

Bei den Laufrädern handelt sich auch um Schlauchreifen und sind sehr leicht, unter 1000gr, ohne Reifen. Durch das fehlende Gewicht fehlen auch die Kreiselkräfte, und sie sind dadurch recht "nervös". Man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Das gesamte Rad wiegt incl. Pedale um die 5,6kg


----------



## terryx (3. Februar 2021)

marewo schrieb:


> ... Das gesamte Rad wiegt incl. Pedale um die 5,6kg


Sehr schön! Damit darfst Du aber keine UCI-Rennen fahren .


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Februar 2021)

marewo schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern handelt sich auch um Schlauchreifen und sind sehr leicht, unter 1000gr, ohne Reifen. Durch das fehlende Gewicht fehlen auch die Kreiselkräfte, und sie sind dadurch recht "nervös". Man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Das gesamte Rad wiegt incl. Pedale um die 5,6kg


Das war zu erwarten bei der Teileauswahl 
Laufräder sehen irgendwie nach Carbon-Ti Naben aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## marewo (3. Februar 2021)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Das war zu erwarten bei der Teileauswahl
> Laufräder sehen irgendwie nach Carbon-Ti Naben aus oder täuscht das?


Sehr gut beobachtet. Sind Carbon Ti Naben, sapim cx Speichen. Carbon Felgen, aufgebaut von Zarko (Laufrad Tuning)


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Februar 2021)

marewo schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet. Sind Carbon Ti Naben, sapim cx Speichen. Carbon Felgen, aufgebaut von Zarko (Laufrad Tuning)


Da kommen meine nächsten Laufräder auch her 
Fast gleicher Aufbau, nur eine andere Felge (Clincher).


----------



## zett78 (3. Februar 2021)

marewo schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet. Sind Carbon Ti Naben, sapim cx Speichen. Carbon Felgen, aufgebaut von Zarko (Laufrad Tuning)


Bester Mann! Da sind alle meine LRS her!


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Februar 2021)

ich warte zwar immer noch auf einige teile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riccardo (4. Februar 2021)

Das lange warten hat sich gelohnt denke ich


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2021)

Das Cinelli finde ich richtig geil !


----------



## Riccardo (5. Februar 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Cinelli finde ich richtig geil !


Merci


----------



## dopero (5. Februar 2021)

Mein derzeitiges Lieblingsrad.


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Februar 2021)

Habe auch gerade ein Puzzle zusammengesetzt... 50% Restekiste, 100% Italien (von den Pedalen abgesehen).


----------



## norman68 (6. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade ein Puzzle zusammengesetzt... 50% Restekiste, 100% Italien (von den Pedalen abgesehen).


Campa kommt auch Teilweise aus Rumänien nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Februar 2021)

Das ist mir bewusst. Gemeint sind italienische Marken, aber danke für die Konkretisierungsanregung.


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Februar 2021)

Campa geht immer...zur Not auch an Carbon...  

Sieht doch gut aus, bin halt eher Freund von flachen Felgen am RR...

Für Resteverwertung ist die Kombi gelungen...

Ist da oben ein weißer Spacer an der Gabel?


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Februar 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Campa geht immer...zur Not auch an Carbon...
> 
> Sieht doch gut aus, bin halt eher Freund von flachen Felgen am RR...
> 
> ...


... das ist NOCH ein weißer Spacer. Fliegt raus, wenn der Gabelschaft final gekürzt ist. Und die Felgen sind doch ziemlich flach?
Wegen Carbon und Campa: Recht hast du, aber das Budget hat gerade keinen Stahlmaßrahmen erlaubt. Das nächste Mal vielleicht ;-)


----------



## CentaX (6. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mir von Oktober - Ende Dezember mein Rennrad zusammen gebaut:



(Fast) alles von eBay Kleinanzeigen, teils neu, teils minimalst gebraucht.

Rahmen: Dolan DR1 (ist ein Carbonda CFR 396), ist suuuper angenehm - agil und sehr komfortabel
Laufräder selbstgebaut: Bola Carbon Felgen (60mm, "marble" weave [nennt sich sonst forged carbon], 28h), Sapim CX-Ray, Novated D791/792 CL, Newmen MG Washer, auf 120kgf eingespeicht)
Rotor 2inpower Kurbel, 52/36 DM Kettenblätter
ST-R785 Di2 STIs, Kappen schwarz lackiert
8050er Schaltwerk + Umwerfer
3T Aeronova Lenker, 3T Prendo Speed Lenkerband
3T Arx II Team 100mm Vorbau (aktuell nur ein billiger 90mm zum Gewöhnen an die Länge)
Dura-Ace 7900 Pedale

Ansonsten wurde schon rotiert: Die 28mm Veloflex Corsa haben sich auf Streusplit sofort zerlegt --> 28mm Pirelli Velo 4s übergangsweise verbaut - Der Selle Italia SP-01 ist verkauft, übergangsweise Fizik Antares vom alten Rad, hübsche Carbon-FlaHas sind bestellt... Work in Progress halt. Ein paar Sachen würde ich heute schon anders machen, minimal flachere Felgen, 24h hätte auch gereicht... Die Felgen sind aber wirklich, wirklich gut, die Nippelsätze sind nach links/rechts und vorne/hinten angewinkelt, damit sie perfekt zum Speichenwinkel passen. Sattelstütze ohne Setback wäre schön, gibts leider nicht.

Im Vergleich zum Alu-Gravelbike mit 25mm Rennrad-Laufrädern ist das Rad sooo komfortabel und angenehm, alles, incl. viel Flex am Lenker. Genau richtig für 200+km Touren. Und es geht trotzdem echt gut vorwärts. Das Powermeter ist ne echte Bereicherung und ich lern noch den Umgang damit. Leider ist die aktuelle fahrbereite Optik draußen etwas unwürdig...  Auf dem Handy läuft die Rotor Powermeter-App und der Akku hält ohne Powerbank keine Tour durch.



Hab beim Aufbau super viel gelernt, alles selbst gemacht und mir Mühe gegeben, damit das Ergebnis am Ende gut wird - anders als bei meinem Gravelbike, wo beim Kauf super viel Pfusch dran war. N paar Fallstricke waren dabei, zB musste der Steuersatz geshimmt werden, weil sonst die Abdeckkappe in den Lack drückte und nicht genug Vorspannung auf den Steuersatz gegeben werden konnte.


----------



## Rajesh (6. Februar 2021)

Sind die Reifen nicht etwas zu breit?
Der Abstand Reifen zu Unterrohr und Sattelrohr sieht sehr klein aus. 
Auch bei der Gabel sieht es knapp aus, deshalb hat sich da auch der Matsch gesammelt.


----------



## ONE78 (7. Februar 2021)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von Oktober - Ende Dezember mein Rennrad zusammen gebaut:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1202483
> 
> ...


kannst du dich evtl mal an besseren bildern versuchen? interessantes rad


----------



## dsquared0815 (7. Februar 2021)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von Oktober - Ende Dezember mein Rennrad zusammen gebaut:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1202483
> 
> ...


Sind das deine Felgen?





						TR60C-25 - Bola - Bola Bicycle
					

Size700CRim shapeU shape for 25mm wideRim height60mmRim outer wide25mmRim inner wide18mmERD520mmWeight/pc560+/-15g for 25mm wideForward Compressive Str...




					www.bolacarbon.com
				




Wenn ja, frage ich mich wo die MG Washer dort aufliegen.
M.M.n. sind sie hier nicht sinnvoll einsetzbar, da der Felgenboden rund ist.






						Newmen - Ersatzteile
					

Du bist auf der Suche nach den passenden Ersatzteilen für dein Road Laufrad, MTB oder E-MTB Wir haben garantiert das passende Ersatzteil




					www.newmen-components.de


----------



## CentaX (7. Februar 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Sind die Reifen nicht etwas zu breit?
> Der Abstand Reifen zu Unterrohr und Sattelrohr sieht sehr klein aus.
> Auch bei der Gabel sieht es knapp aus, deshalb hat sich da auch der Matsch gesammelt.



Nö, das passt 🙂 gestern wars extrem, da haben sich auch auf den Gabelscheiden Eiszapfen gebildet, sogar die Bremssättel waren mit Eis überzogen.. Da war am Ende der Fahrt alles mit Eis bedeckt. War echt nicht das schönste Wetter für das Rad, aber ich wills jetzt regelmäßig fahren...



Freigegeben ist der Rahmen bis 28mm, die Veloflex "28mm" haben sogar nur 26mm reale Breite (auf 18mm Maulweite der Felgen) und ich denke, das passt besser. Der Rahmen ist schon so, dass das Vorderrad dem Unterrohr sehr nahe kommt - ob man dort jetzt 25mm oder 28mm einsetzt... Ich glaube, die 3mm Unterschied sieht man auf dem Bild nicht. Mehr als 28mm der Pirelli würde ich in den Rahmen aber nicht stopfen, zugegebenerweise ist das grenzwertig:






ONE78 schrieb:


> kannst du dich evtl mal an besseren bildern versuchen? interessantes rad


Danke, ich hoffe, ich denke mal dran, solange es hell ist  Dann reiche ich gerne noch was nach. Hab sogar ne bessere Kamera, die aber beim Radfahren nie dabei - dann kommt natürlich immer nur halbdunkler Schrott raus 



herbertisbest schrieb:


> Sind das deine Felgen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die MG Washer liegen auf der flachen Seite innen auf, zwischen Speichennippel und Felgenboden innen... Auf der Skizze des Herstellers der Website 'unten innen'. Wie gesagt, ist die Fläche dort in die jeweilige Speichenrichtung gewinkelt und in Absprache mit dem Felgenhersteller wurden diese Unterlegscheiben benutzt. Die Auflage dort ist flach und bietet den Scheiben ne gute Auflagefläche.



Hier ein Blind der Clincher Variante, von meiner tubeless ready Variante habe ich den Querschnitt leider nicht mehr greifbar. Die Auflagefläche ist definitiv flach. Hier ist der Link, über den ich geschaut habe:








						Top Quality Carbon Bike Rim, Wheel, Frame, Component
					

Bola-bicycle is a Chinese company that offers a wide range of bicycles carbon rim, carbon wheel, and frame and carbon component at very affordable price.



					bola-bicycle.com
				




25mm Außenbreite / 60mm hoch, ohne Bremsfläche.


----------



## Twenty9er (8. Februar 2021)

froride schrieb:


> Es ist Größe 54. Wiegt komplett wie es da steht 7,9kg. Wenn man jetzt das recht schwere Cannondale Cockpit tauscht und auf komplett versteckte Leitungen verzichtet, kommt man so auf 7,5kg. Ich mag das Cockpit aber sowohl optisch als auch funktional sehr. Der Rahmen wiegt einzeln 860g, die Gabel 405g. Mit komplett Leichtbau schafft man also um einiges tiefer.


Hi, wie hast du den Rapha-Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr wegbekommen oder gibt es den nur beim Rahmenset?


----------



## froride (14. Februar 2021)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Hi, wie hast du den Rapha-Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr wegbekommen oder gibt es den nur beim Rahmenset?


Meins war ein Rahmenset und es waren keine Rapha Schriftzüge drauf. Aber soweit ich weiß, sollen das eh nur Aufkleber auf dem Lack gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (18. Februar 2021)

Gestern auch mal wieder auf dem Rennrad gesessen...

Neu Wolfpack Reifen mit Schwalbe Aerothan Race Schläuchen...


----------



## kordesh (19. Februar 2021)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Gestern auch mal wieder auf dem Rennrad gesessen...
> 
> Neu Wolfpack Reifen mit Schwalbe Aerothan Race Schläuchen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1210501



Erzähl mal! Also zu den Reifen. Welchen bist du vorher gefahren?


----------



## Jabba81 (19. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Erzähl mal! Also zu den Reifen. Welchen bist du vorher gefahren?



Phuu... Bin erst 40km flach gefahren, rollen soweit ganz gut. Vorher Vittoria Corsa Graphen 2.0 hmmm bin bei Strassenreifen nicht so feinfühlig. Die Wolfpack hab ich in 26mm.

Fahre über 70% MTB


----------



## F_Hecker (20. Februar 2021)

Mein Mawis mit neuen Laufrädern und neuem Sattel


----------



## zett78 (20. Februar 2021)




----------



## mikeonbike (21. Februar 2021)

da kann mein schlechtwetterrad nicht mithalten... aber jetzt ist es wenigstens fertig... 































wie man sieht, hat mir der aufbau stellenweise schon spass gemacht... planet x galibier...


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. Februar 2021)

Farblich find ich es deutlich hübscher...


----------



## MF3 (21. Februar 2021)

Sieht doch sehr gelungen aus


----------



## sonic00 (22. Februar 2021)

macht Spaß 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Februar 2021)

sonic00 schrieb:


> macht Spaß 😊


Rennrad fahren macht Spaß,
kann ich bestätigen 👍


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Februar 2021)

sonic00 schrieb:


> macht Spaß 😊



Uff, tolles Rad! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Da bin ich arg neidisch. Ich hatte das TCR Advanced Pro Disc bestellt, wurde leider storniert.


----------



## sonic00 (23. Februar 2021)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Uff, tolles Rad! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Da bin ich arg neidisch. Ich hatte das TCR Advanced Pro Disc bestellt, wurde leider storniert.


Bei mir war es auch das letzte in der Größe. Ist ja aktuell allgemein sehr schwer an irgendwas zu kommen...
Mal bei S-Tec gefragt? Die hatten nicht alle Größen auf nicht lieferbar...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Februar 2021)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Mal bei S-Tec gefragt? Die hatten nicht alle Größen auf nicht lieferbar...


Nein, das hatte ich nicht. Habe aber über einen anderen Weg gute Beziehungen zu Giant - aktuell keine Chance. 
Mal schauen was sich ergibt, bis dahin fahre ich einfach mein aktuelle TCR weiter. 

Hattest du nur das Rahmenset bekommen oder hast du das Rad komplett umgebaut?


----------



## sonic00 (23. Februar 2021)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein, das hatte ich nicht. Habe aber über einen anderen Weg gute Beziehungen zu Giant - aktuell keine Chance.
> Mal schauen was sich ergibt, bis dahin fahre ich einfach mein aktuelle TCR weiter.
> 
> Hattest du nur das Rahmenset bekommen oder hast du das Rad komplett umgebaut?


Kenn ich so auch-entweder der Händler hat noch was auf Lager, oder es wird eher Ende 2021.
Hab es bei bike24 als Pro Team Komplettrad gekauft und dann umgebaut.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2021)

Neu sind die Flaschenhalter und die Flasche*

*die am Rad, die andere hat das Foto gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Februar 2021)

Heute mitm Kumpel die ersten 100km draussen. Gestartet bei -2°C mit super Rückenwind, die 50km zurück dann 6°C und strahlender Sonnenschein aber Gegenwind zum Kotzen 
Er hat das Orbea Orca Aero, bei mit das 2017er Scott Addict 30 neu mit SQlab 612er Ergowave Sattel in 12cm, der sich wunderbar angefühlt hat.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Februar 2021)

Rotor Q Rings 👍
Heute die erste Tour damit gefahren (135/1500).
Meine Knie haben sich direkt mit den Kettenblättern "angefreundet"😉


----------



## dopero (28. Februar 2021)

Bei Knieproblemen wäre ich ja gleich auf Compact (50/34) gegangen.


----------



## seven21 (28. Februar 2021)

Endlich wieder lange Touren


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Bei Knieproblemen wäre ich ja gleich auf Compact (50/34) gegangen.


50/34 war original verbaut 😉
Ich fahre aber schon seit Jahren Absolut Black oval auf den MTB'S.
Deshalb der Test mit oval am Rennrad.


----------



## signalgrau (1. März 2021)




----------



## yellow-faggin (1. März 2021)

Das Colnago und das De Rosa sind einfach nur schön und ganz klassisch mit Campagnolo 10-fach aufgebaut, sehr sehr schön


----------



## CentaX (3. März 2021)

CentaX schrieb:


> Originalpost mit Specs





ONE78 schrieb:


> kannst du dich evtl mal an besseren bildern versuchen? interessantes rad




Hab das Rad heute mal im gedachten Einsatzzweck bewegt.. 120km im hellen bei schönem Wetter. Leider fehlte mir nach 60km pendeln gestern der Ruhetag. 

Jetzt sind auch mal vernünftige Bilder bei raus gekommen. Sieht auf den Fotos mMn besser aus als in echt. 😄 













Dank wahoo jetzt ohne Kabelsalat, der Sattel ist ein Fizik Arione Vs R3 geworden und einen vernünftigen Flaschenhalter hats jetzt auch.


----------



## stuhli (4. März 2021)

Ellbogen wieder verheilt und zur ersten Ausfahrt dieses Jahr gibts nen Satz neue Reifen. Nach zufriedenen Jahren mit Conti gab es mal zur Abwechslung Vittoria Corsa Control. Vorne hat er am Schriftzug eine Art Verengung. Mal sehen ob sich das mit 8bar über Nacht bessert bzw. ob es spürbar ist.


----------



## kordesh (4. März 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ellbogen wieder verheilt und zur ersten Ausfahrt dieses Jahr gibts nen Satz neue Reifen. Nach zufriedenen Jahren mit Conti gab es mal zur Abwechslung Vittoria Corsa Control. Vorne hat er am Schriftzug eine Art Verengung. Mal sehen ob sich das mit 8bar über Nacht bessert bzw. ob es spürbar ist.Anhang anzeigen 1220688Anhang anzeigen 1220689



Welche Conti bist du gefahren? GP5000?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du nach den ersten Ausfahrten kurz nen Vergleich zum Conti ziehst. 
Möchte auch weg von Conti. Habe sonst noch den Schwalbe Pro One auf dem Zettel oder eben den Vittoria Corsa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (4. März 2021)

Bin den 4000S2 und den 4Season gefahren. Beides tadellose Reifen. In 4 Jahren keine einzige Panne.
Den 5000 hatte ich mir fürs Gravelbike tubeless in 32er Breite geholt. Ganz am Anfang als sie auf den Markt kamen. Hatte 4 Stück probiert und die hatten alle einen Schlag und geeiert wie Sau. Zwar bei der Fahrt nicht so spürbar aber sichtbar. Hab sie dann gegen 4Season getauscht.

Werde berichten von den Control und bin echt selber gespannt.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (5. März 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ellbogen wieder verheilt und zur ersten Ausfahrt dieses Jahr gibts nen Satz neue Reifen. Nach zufriedenen Jahren mit Conti gab es mal zur Abwechslung Vittoria Corsa Control. Vorne hat er am Schriftzug eine Art Verengung. Mal sehen ob sich das mit 8bar über Nacht bessert bzw. ob es spürbar ist.Anhang anzeigen 1220688Anhang anzeigen 1220689


Möglicherweise sitzt der Reifen vorn an der Stelle nicht richtig! Das würde ich vor der Fahrt prüfen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## aka (5. März 2021)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hab das Rad heute mal im gedachten Einsatzzweck bewegt.. 120km im hellen bei schönem Wetter. Leider fehlte mir nach 60km pendeln gestern der Ruhetag.
> 
> Jetzt sind auch mal vernünftige Bilder bei raus gekommen. Sieht auf den Fotos mMn besser aus als in echt. 😄
> 
> ...


Ich find das Dolan echt super! Was sind das fuer Felgen, und von welchem Haendler gibts den Rahmen direkt aus China?
Edit - habs gefunden....


----------



## CentaX (5. März 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Ich find das Dolan echt super! Was sind das fuer Felgen, und von welchem Haendler gibts den Rahmen direkt aus China?
> Edit - habs gefunden....



Danke!  Specs stehen, wie du ja auch gefunden hast, im zitierten Originalpost. Felgen kommen von Bola-Bicycle, mit der Qualität der Felgen bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Müssen nur ein paar Jahre halten, das weiß man vorher ja nicht unbedingt.

Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass Dolan den Rahmen von der Website genommen hat, vor 2-3 Wochen gabs den dort noch.  Denke nicht, dass Carbonda den noch herstellt. Mit dem Rahmen hat alles angefangen. eBay Kleinanzeigen, 410€. "Disc, hübscher Rahmen, meine Größe.. da kannst du die bisherigen Naben der Rennrad-Laufräder umrüsten und ne günstige mechanische 105 ran, dann hast du ein günstiges Rennrad!" Nur, dass meine Naben erst 1-2 Jahre später umrüstbar waren (Ergo: neue Laufräder zusammengekauft) und dann neue Di2 STIs für 90€ geschnappt... Alles danach wurde teuer


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (5. März 2021)

Gestern ist es geliefert worden und seit heute Mittag steht es bei mir. Orbea Orca Aero M21e Team.
Die ersten 50 KM hat es schon gelaufen.


----------



## stuhli (6. März 2021)

Die ersten 60km sind gemacht mit dem neuen Reifen. Die Delle ist weniger aber nicht ganz weg. Sitz hab ich kontrolliert, werde aber nach der Strade Bianche den Reifen nochmal ein Stück drehen, weil die Delle direkt am Ventil ist, wo der Schlauch wenig Platz lässt.
Während der Fahrt ist von der Delle nix zu spüren und auch nicht zu sehen. Der Reifen fährt sich in Kurven ein wenig anders, kippt nicht so weil er runder ist als der Conti...nicht so spitz. Verwundert war ich wie weit ich mit dem Luftdruck runter kann. Auf der 15er Felge mit meinen 85kg fuhr ich vorne 4 und hinten 4,5 bar. Damit gings dann recht komfortabel und trotzdem gut rollend voran. Riesig sind die Unterschiede natürlich nicht. Gleiche Breite und identischer Schlauch lassen da natürlich keine Wunder geschehen. Durch das Fischgrät Profil seitlich hört man in Kurven ein Surren.
Das mal auf die Schnelle nach gemütlicher Ausfahrt am Rheindamm entlang.

Edit: war doch er Schlauch am Ventil. Dachte weil der schon 3 Jahre Dienst getan hat isser weich....denkste. Jetzt mal Sorgfalt walten lassen und keine Huddelei....Delle vobei. 
Dank nochmal an @Stephan Weniger ....Mannheim Heidelberg....da machen wir mal ne kleine Tour und das Zwischenbier geht auf mich.

Noch was fiel mir am Reifen auf. Durch die feinen Rilllen bleiben kleine, feine Steinchen gerne hängen - so lange die sich nicht durchdrücken will ich mal nix sagen.


----------



## kordesh (6. März 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Die ersten 60km sind gemacht mit dem neuen Reifen. Die Delle ist weniger aber nicht ganz weg. Sitz hab ich kontrolliert, werde aber nach der Strade Bianche den Reifen nochmal ein Stück drehen, weil die Delle direkt am Ventil ist, wo der Schlauch wenig Platz lässt.
> Während der Fahrt ist von der Delle nix zu spüren und auch nicht zu sehen. Der Reifen fährt sich in Kurven ein wenig anders, kippt nicht so weil er runder ist als der Conti...nicht so spitz. Verwundert war ich wie weit ich mit dem Luftdruck runter kann. Auf der 15er Felge mit meinen 85kg fuhr ich vorne 4 und hinten 4,5 bar. Damit gings dann recht komfortabel und trotzdem gut rollend voran. Riesig sind die Unterschiede natürlich nicht. Gleiche Breite und identischer Schlauch lassen da natürlich keine Wunder geschehen. Durch das Fischgrät Profil seitlich hört man in Kurven ein Surren.
> Das mal auf die Schnelle nach gemütlicher Ausfahrt am Rheindamm entlang.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.
Ich werde mir die Reifen auch mal bestellen!


----------



## ratz90 (10. März 2021)

Nachdem es letztes Jahr abgesehen vom Pendeln kaum ausgefahren wurde, hat es für dieses Jahr ein paar Upgrades (LRS, Reifen, Kettenblatt) bekommen. Lenkerstopfen werden noch schwarz und die Felgen zu gegebenen Zeit vielleicht doch noch durch Carbon ersetzt 🤔


----------



## 2RadBanause (10. März 2021)

Es heißt ja: Lenker mit upsweep spalten (gilt inbesondere für mich). Aber bei der Dose ist es mir garnicht auf den ersten Blick aufgefallen! Ich habe es geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratz90 (10. März 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> Es heißt ja: Lenker mit upsweep spalten (gilt inbesondere für mich). Aber bei der Dose ist es mir garnicht auf den ersten Blick aufgefallen! Ich habe es geschafft!



Finde es optisch eigentlich voll ok, kommt aber vielleicht im Laufe des Jahres wieder weg.
Hab den Rahmen schon mit aufs Minimum (mit der Standard Steuersatzkappe zumindest) gekürztem Gabelschaft bekommen, darum ist der Riser die einzige Möglichkeit mal was Anderes zu probieren.


----------



## 2RadBanause (10. März 2021)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen schon mit aufs Minimum (mit der Standard Steuersatzkappe zumindest) gekürztem Gabelschaft bekommen, darum ist der Riser die einzige Möglichkeit mal was Anderes zu probieren.


Wenn der Lenker wirklich zwingend die 20-30mm höher muss, würde ich eher den Vorbau weiter "errigieren". Dein Cannondale hat jetzt auch schon einen errigierten Vorbau und ist trotzdem schön. Das vertragt auch noch ein paar grad mehr. 

Ich vertrage einen etwas tieferen Lenker eigentlich ganz gut, wenn ich denn ein paar Wochen lang öfter mehr gefahren bin. Lenkerwechsel macht aber immer ein bischen viel Aufwand für einen Test.... Ich würde mir einen steileren Vorbau ordern und dann den Lenker umbauen. Wenns Dir mit dem tieferen Lenker zu hart wird, kannst Du den steileren Vorbau nehmen und ansonsten unbenutzt zurückschicken, oder eben für den nächsten Saisonstart aufbewahren.


----------



## seblubb (10. März 2021)

Ich befürchte, dass der Fahrer die 1,80 gut überschritten hat und dann schaut n Renner oft so aus wie er oben aussieht: "komisch"


----------



## ratz90 (11. März 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> Wenn der Lenker wirklich zwingend die 20-30mm höher muss, würde ich eher den Vorbau weiter "errigieren". Dein Cannondale hat jetzt auch schon einen errigierten Vorbau und ist trotzdem schön. Das vertragt auch noch ein paar grad mehr.
> 
> Ich vertrage einen etwas tieferen Lenker eigentlich ganz gut, wenn ich denn ein paar Wochen lang öfter mehr gefahren bin. Lenkerwechsel macht aber immer ein bischen viel Aufwand für einen Test.... Ich würde mir einen steileren Vorbau ordern und dann den Lenker umbauen. Wenns Dir mit dem tieferen Lenker zu hart wird, kannst Du den steileren Vorbau nehmen und ansonsten unbenutzt zurückschicken, oder eben für den nächsten Saisonstart aufbewahren.



Wenn, dann wäre ein 0° Vorbau noch eine Option. Der aktuelle hat -6°, wenn ich den positiv drehe dann bin ich ca. 3cm höher, das ist mir dann schon zu viel des Guten. Lenker hat 15mm Rise, das empfinde ich jetzt schon als relativ komfortabel, d.h. höher soll es definitiv nicht mehr werden. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab so eine Ahnung, dass ich im Laufe des Jahres die Höhe wieder nach unten korrigieren werden. Mein altes Radl bin ich ja auch jahrelang etwa 3cm niedriger und mit mehr Drop am Lenker gefahren.

Deswegen hab ich auch noch vor die flachere Steuersatzkappe zu montieren (falls irgendwo noch erhältlich, ansonsten halt einen neuen Steuersatz). Dann kann ich wenigstens nach unten hin die Höhe einfach durch Spacer anpassen und herumprobieren.



seblubb schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass der Fahrer die 1,80 gut überschritten hat und dann schaut n Renner oft so aus wie er oben aussieht: "komisch"



Haha, das stimmt irgendwie. Ein 58/60er+ Rahmen schaut nie so ästhetisch aus wie ein 54/56er.
Entweder hast einen Spacerturm oder das Steuerrohr wird abnormal lang. Das Steuerrohr beim meinem Caad empfinde ich rein optisch schon als sehr lang - obwohl man die Geo durchaus als sportlich einstufen könnte.


----------



## kordesh (11. März 2021)

ratz90 schrieb:


> .....Der aktuelle hat -6°, wenn ich den positiv drehe.....




Niemals nicht!


----------



## 2RadBanause (11. März 2021)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann wäre ein 0° Vorbau noch eine Option. Der aktuelle hat -6°, wenn ich den positiv drehe dann bin ich ca. 3cm höher, das ist mir dann schon zu viel des Guten. Lenker hat 15mm Rise, das empfinde ich jetzt schon als relativ komfortabel, d.h. höher soll es definitiv nicht mehr werden. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab so eine Ahnung, dass ich im Laufe des Jahres die Höhe wieder nach unten korrigieren werden. Mein altes Radl bin ich ja auch jahrelang etwa 3cm niedriger und mit mehr Drop am Lenker gefahren.


Ich würde das wirklich so machen: Schönen Lenker ohne upsweep montieren, den Vorbau so lassen und versuchen sich an die 15m *15cm* tiefer zu gewöhnen. Falls es _noch _nicht geht, Vorbau umdrehen und 10-20 Fahrstunden später wieder andersherum probieren - Vorbau umdrehen geht ganz schnell und kostet nichts.
... aber das ist echt nicht wichtig. Sogar als upsweep-Hasser habe ich Dein Rad geliked.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (11. März 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> 15m tiefer


mach mal vor 🧐


----------



## stuhli (13. März 2021)

Zum Thema Sattelüberhöhung hab ich auch was neues probiert. Von 120mm -6 Vorbau bin ich heute auf 110mm -17 gewechselt. Von der Sattelspitze bis zum Lenker sind es ca. 5mm weniger aber die Lenkerhöhe ging um knapp 2cm nach unten. So war auch mein Plan und die Runde um den Block war schonmal nicht schlecht.
Die Sattelüberhöhung wie früher hab ich zwar nichtmehr, bin aber echt überrascht dass ich mit 56 Jahren nach und nach immer Stück tiefer komme und es meinem Rücken eher besser geht. Die jetzigen 2cm sind aber der grösste Schritt in den letzen 3 Jahren.
Und so sieht das jetzt aus.
Weiter oben im Thread sieht man noch wie es letzte Woche war.


----------



## 2RadBanause (14. März 2021)

@stuhli: Heißes Rad!  Speziell zum Vorbau: Rein optisch fürchte ich, dass ein Kompromiss zwischen -17° und -6° bei dem abfallenden Oberrohr besser passend aussehen könnte - Hast Du ein Vergleichsbild?


----------



## norman68 (14. März 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> @stuhli: Heißes Rad!  Speziell zum Vorbau: Rein optisch fürchte ich, dass ein Kompromiss zwischen -17° und -6° bei dem abfallenden Oberrohr besser passend aussehen könnte - Hast Du ein Vergleichsbild?


Schau einfach ein paar Postings weiter oben auf der Seite hier


----------



## 2RadBanause (14. März 2021)

norman68 schrieb:


> Schau einfach ein paar Postings weiter oben auf der Seite hier


Uupsi. 👁️ Meine Urteil: "Indifferent" bis "irgendwie alles schwierig".  Der 3T-Vorbau sieht aus, als wäre er noch etwas "erigierter" als das Oberrohr und der 3T-Balken turnt voll ab, es ist schwierig darüber hinwegzusehen. Meine Freundin meint: "Exakt parallel zum Oberrohr wäre am besten."
@stuhli: Hast Du auch mal bitte ein Foto mit horizontalem Oberrohr?


----------



## stuhli (14. März 2021)

Rein von der Optik gebe ich Dir Recht. Da wäre -8 oder -10 passender zu dem Oberrohr und würde eine Linie ergeben. Auch von oben gesehen sieht der horzontale  Vorbau noch ungewohnt aus, als ob er nach vorne abfällt. Obwohl früher ja nur 'horizonzale' Vorbauten gefahren wurden aber da war eben auch das Oberrohr nicht gesloopt und waagrecht. Das Punch Palooka ist aber auch sehr gesloopt und hat ein 210mm Steuerrohr. Als ich es 2017 von @eifeljeti gekauft habe war auch noch ein 2cm Spacer darunter, was anfänglich prima gepasst hat, weil ich durch jahrelanges ausschliessliches MTB Fahren nicht mehr die Sattelüberhöhung von meinen frühen Rennradjahren (1970 - 1983) gewohnt war. Von Jahr zu Jahr kam ich vorne tiefer durch Spacer entfernen und jetzt eben durch diesen Vorbau. Es wird sich auch noch zeigen nach der nächsten längeren Ausfahrt wie das funktioniert. Natürlich könnte ich mir ein Rad kaufen mit kürzerem Steuerrohr (Wunschbike: Colnago C64, Farbkombi bdwh ) aber das Punch fährt sich einfach supergut und ich als junger Hupfer hab ich immer von einem Titanrad mit Campa-Ausstattung geträumt.


----------



## Dagon (17. März 2021)

Nach 6 Jahren mit Riss im Steuerrohr endlich mit Austauschrahmenset neu aufgebaut. Alle Trends der letzten Jahre mit Scheibenbremsen, Aerowahnsinn, elektronische Schaltungen, vollintegrierte Leitungen, tief angesetzte Sitzstreben, etc. geht völlig an meinem Geschmack vorbei. Mir gefällt mein 2014er Synapse so gut, dass ich ihm noch mal neue Laufräder spendiert habe.


----------



## aka (18. März 2021)

Dagon schrieb:


> Nach 6 Jahren mit Riss im Steuerrohr endlich mit Austauschrahmenset neu aufgebaut. Alle Trends der letzten Jahre mit Scheibenbremsen, Aerowahnsinn, elektronische Schaltungen, vollintegrierte Leitungen, tief angesetzte Sitzstreben, etc. geht völlig an meinem Geschmack vorbei. Mir gefällt mein 2014er Synapse so gut, dass ich ihm noch mal neue Laufräder spendiert habe.


Einfach zeitlos schön!


----------



## stuhli (18. März 2021)

Dagon schrieb:


> Nach 6 Jahren mit Riss im Steuerrohr endlich mit Austauschrahmenset neu aufgebaut. Alle Trends der letzten Jahre mit Scheibenbremsen, Aerowahnsinn, elektronische Schaltungen, vollintegrierte Leitungen, tief angesetzte Sitzstreben, etc. geht völlig an meinem Geschmack vorbei. Mir gefällt mein 2014er Synapse so gut, dass ich ihm noch mal neue Laufräder spendiert habe.



Das unten geteilte Sattelrohr fand ich schon immer superchic und die Kurbeln wären etwas für mein Rad, obwohl ich noch die schöne 5-Arm Campagnolo Variante hab.


----------



## Chris31 (18. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (21. März 2021)

wiieee, noch kein rückruf ...

spass beiseite, schönes rad, auch wenn die aktuellen vorbauten nicht meins sind...


----------



## Interflebes (21. März 2021)

My new blue Lady


----------



## mikeonbike (28. März 2021)

War zwar erst ne seite vorher, aber mit komplett schwarzen laufradsatz auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. März 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> War zwar erst ne seite vorher, aber mit komplett schwarzen laufradsatz auch nicht schlecht...



Immer noch hübsch und mit dem komplett schwarzen LRS für mich optisch irgendwie stimmiger 👍🏻
Nur von der falschen Seite fotografiert 😵😁


----------



## mikeonbike (28. März 2021)

bin da gerade echt unentschlossen... 1 kg weniger, aber dafür knallhart und 0,0 komfort...


----------



## AlpeFuori (30. März 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> War zwar erst ne seite vorher, aber mit komplett schwarzen laufradsatz auch nicht schlecht...


Mike, Kompliment, blitzsauber aufgebaut. Tolle Fahrmaschine!


----------



## Bench (31. März 2021)

Teste grade einen 120mm Vorbau (vorher 100mm) der 1cm tiefer sitzt.
Fühlt sich bisher ganz gut an.


----------



## P4LL3R (1. April 2021)

Hat zwar mittlerweile über 40.000km auf dem Buckel, läuft aber noch immer wie eine Eins. Hab mich zwar eh einmal nach Ersatz umgeschaut, aber das Rad hat ja alles, was man heutzutage "braucht", Disc, elektronische Schaltung, alles aus Carbon. Herz, was willst du mehr. 
Vor allem ist alles, was mich momentan reizen würde, eh komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (26. April 2021)

Meins ist inzwischen gut eingefahren und macht einen Mordsspaß. Lenkerband ist jetzt Supacaz geworden, Schriftzüge von den Felgen entfernt und noch Trickstuff Bremsbeläge eingebaut.


----------



## CHausK (26. April 2021)

Sieht ohne die Felgendecals angenehm „ruhig“ aus. Gefällt  
Und weil Galerie:


----------



## P4LL3R (28. April 2021)

Bei mir sind mittlerweile die Pirelli Skinwall-Reifen draufgekommen. Gefällt mir irgendwie gleich besser.




Ich hab inzwischen auch einen TT-Hobel probiert, ist aber leider nicht das richtige für mich uns muss wieder gehen.


----------



## helmsp (28. April 2021)

Ich habe zwei wobei einer ein "Oldie" ist und der andere mehr Gravel als Endurance.


----------



## Splash (28. April 2021)

Im Winter wurde geschraubt, nun kann gefahren werden ...


----------



## stuhli (28. April 2021)

Heute mal kein Bild des kompletten Rennrads und dazu eine Preisfrage (bei der es nix zu gewinnen gibt).
Nach 5 Jahren und etlichen Kilometern gab es neue Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette.




Preisfrage: Was hat ein Rennrad schon früher schneller gemacht als andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdnah (28. April 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Heute mal kein Bild des kompletten Rennrads und dazu eine Preisfrage (bei der es nix zu gewinnen gibt).
> Nach 5 Jahren und etlichen Kilometern gab es neue Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette.
> Anhang anzeigen 1260481
> 
> Preisfrage: Was hat ein Rennrad schon früher schneller gemacht als andere?


Der Fahrer!
Erdnah


----------



## stuhli (28. April 2021)

Nope....


----------



## P4LL3R (28. April 2021)

Die goldene Kette bringt mindestens 50 Watt!


----------



## CHausK (28. April 2021)

Und ich dachte rote Räder sind schneller...


----------



## baerst5 (28. April 2021)

Rasierte Beine?


----------



## stuhli (28. April 2021)

Die GOLDKETTE wars wie @P4LL3R korrekt erkannt hat auch mit der richtigen Ersparnis an Watt.
Rasierte Beine bringen 'nur' 10 Watt.

Und wenn ein Rennrad nicht rot ist (das sind die schnellsten), dann muss es glänzen, weshalb ich meinen Titanrahmen so gut es geht poliert habe.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2021)

Deswegen ist an meinem glänzenden Stahlrenner ein roter Steuersatz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist an meinem glänzenden Stahlrenner ein roter Steuersatz


Quasi ein Hybride....


----------



## DavidLV (28. April 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist an meinem glänzenden Stahlrenner ein roter Steuersatz



Is dann aber nur für Slalom oder? Wegen dem schnellen lenken und so


----------



## kordesh (28. April 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist an meinem glänzenden Stahlrenner ein roter Steuersatz



Stahl „raw“ in poliert? Wenn ja, wie haste das versiegelt? 
Mir geistert schon länger im Kopf herum, meinen alten Stahlrenner zu entlacken und zu polieren, mich halten aber irgendwie die nicht wenigen, hässliche Ergebnisse irgendwie davon ab. Trotz mehrfacher Klarlackschicht nach dem Polieren haben sich an vielen Rahmen scheinbar Rostflecken gebildet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CentaX (28. April 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Heute mal kein Bild des kompletten Rennrads und dazu eine Preisfrage (bei der es nix zu gewinnen gibt).
> Nach 5 Jahren und etlichen Kilometern gab es neue Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette.
> Anhang anzeigen 1260481
> 
> Preisfrage: Was hat ein Rennrad schon früher schneller gemacht als andere?



Nach dem Geheimtipp hab ich dann heute auch den verbliebenen Antrieb vom alten Kettenöl gereinigt. Hab leider den Fehler gemacht und bei der letzten Fahrt noch Muc-Off Wet Öl benutzt - pfui Teufel, das klebrige Zeug muss man erstmal wieder aus dem Antrieb kriegen. Die Yaban SLA Kette soll zwar sehr haltbar sein, aber gewachst ist sie bei Schräglauf sehr viel lauter als die geölte Dura Ace Kette vorher jemals war 😕




Neben dem Goldkettchen gabs wieder italienische Baumwolle in den Sommerreifen - Veloflex Corsa statt Pirelli Velo 4S. Natürlich hab ich beim Fahren noch eine Stelle mit Streusplit erwischt, da haben mich die Flashbacks der zahlreichen platten Reifen im Winter direkt eingeholt. 🙂


----------



## Unikum777 (29. April 2021)

Mein Selbsttest zum Thema "Macht mir Rennradfahren noch/wieder Spaß?" hat gezündet, daher gab es kürzlich Zuwachs im Bikekeller. Im Wald ist es eh gerade so voll, da tut etwas Abwechselung ganz gut


----------



## jengo78 (29. April 2021)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Mein Selbsttest zum Thema "Macht mir Rennradfahren noch/wieder Spaß?" hat gezündet, daher gab es kürzlich Zuwachs im Bikekeller. Im Wald ist es eh gerade so voll, da tut etwas Abwechselung ganz gut


Schöne Feile hast du da zusammengebaut. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## zett78 (8. Mai 2021)

😬


----------



## CHausK (8. Mai 2021)

Wäre nicht meine favorisierte Rahmenfarbe, aber sehr geiler Hobel 👍🏻


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Mai 2021)

Die Sattelstütze ist glaube ich der interessante Part, gerade eben erst vorgestellt und direkt verbaut


----------



## stuhli (9. Mai 2021)

Die Lackierung ist einen zweiten Blick wert, obwohl auch ich evtl. nicht den Mut dazu hätte. Weil muss man sich ja auch nach Jahren noch ankucken können. 
Die Stütze is Hammer aber Darimo macht eh schöne Teile.


----------



## eBike-Power (9. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> 😬Anhang anzeigen 1267470Anhang anzeigen 1267471Anhang anzeigen 1267472Anhang anzeigen 1267473


Sub7?


----------



## Schreiner (9. Mai 2021)

Ich mag es so Bunt,  👍👍👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (9. Mai 2021)

S-Works mit Enve-Laufradsatz, Red eTap AXS, Ceramicspeed usw. und der Aufkleber "Unterschicht du Opfer" auf dem grauen Verteilerkasten hinten. Ich mag die Ironie  
Schönes Bike!  Würde ich jederzeit nehmen, auch wenn ich es selber gerne etwas schlichter mag.


----------



## hellmono (9. Mai 2021)

Geiles Rad. Muss man aber auch schon 8000 Watt treten können.


----------



## zett78 (9. Mai 2021)

eBike-Power schrieb:


> Sub7?


6,9kg


----------



## zett78 (9. Mai 2021)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich mag es so Bunt,  👍👍👍


Wird noch bunter wenn die 5.6er wieder drauf kommen. Aber decals kleben ist immer so nervig 😬


----------



## zett78 (9. Mai 2021)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> S-Works mit Enve-Laufradsatz, Red eTap AXS, Ceramicspeed usw. und der Aufkleber "Unterschicht du Opfer" auf dem grauen Verteilerkasten hinten. Ich mag die Ironie
> Schönes Bike!  Würde ich jederzeit nehmen, auch wenn ich es selber gerne etwas schlichter mag.


Der Aufkleber ist wirklich der Knaller. War mir auch erst gestern aufgefallen, obwohl ich das Rad dort schon einmal fotografiert hatte.


----------



## zett78 (9. Mai 2021)

hellmono schrieb:


> Geiles Rad. Muss man aber auch schon 8000 Watt treten können.


Nicht ganz, komme aber ganz gut zurecht 😉👋🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (13. Mai 2021)

Cannondale SystemSix custom racer 🏁


----------



## granni72 (13. Mai 2021)

schönes Cannondale, aber ich glaube mit einer schwarzen Kette wäre es noch schöner.


----------



## dopero (13. Mai 2021)

Kette passt imho doch zum Ölscheich-Look.


----------



## Bensemer (13. Mai 2021)

Ja Ja, ich weiß,  Satteltasche, Flats, falsche Seite, kacke Fahrrad,  ...
Das entstand gestern in Mannheim über dem Neckar. Eben ist mir erst aufgefallen dass das eigentlich ein sehr schönes Bild ist (wenn ihr vom nicht Forumskonformen Rad absehen kann)



scheener Vadderdach


----------



## swift daddy (13. Mai 2021)

Das System Six ist ja eigentlich ein schönes Rad, aber die Karre da oben is einfach nur hoffnungslos überstylt 😒


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Mai 2021)

granni72 schrieb:


> schönes Cannondale, aber ich glaube mit einer schwarzen Kette wäre es noch schöner.


Liegt ebenfalls hier, mal schauen, was wie wirkt. 
Die Tage werfe ich mal die Zipp 858 drauf, ggf. dann mit schwarzer KMC Kette. Schnell genug ist das Ding jedenfalls 🏁😁


----------



## eins4eins (13. Mai 2021)

Bisschen zu viel Kirmesbude das SystemSix mit dem Gold.
Das Schaltwerk sieht auch komisch aus. Die Umschlingung ist doch viel zu gering. B-screw nicht richtig justiert?


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Mai 2021)

eins4eins schrieb:


> Bisschen zu viel Kirmesbude das SystemSix mit dem Gold.
> Das Schaltwerk sieht auch komisch aus. Die Umschlingung ist doch viel zu gering. B-screw nicht richtig justiert?


Warum ist die Umschlingung viel zu gering? 😅
Bei einem Standard Schaltkäfig mag das sein, bei 22T nicht mehr. Passt alles 😉


----------



## eBike-Power (13. Mai 2021)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Warum ist die Umschlingung viel zu gering? 😅
> Bei einem Standard Schaltkäfig mag das sein, bei 22T nicht mehr. Passt alles 😉


In welcher Verbindung steht Zähnezahl des Schaltröllchens und die Umschlingung?


----------



## eins4eins (13. Mai 2021)

In keiner. Bei richtiger Einstellung würde ein größeres Schalträdchen die Umschlingung sogar verbessern.
Aber wenn Optik vor Funktion geht, kann man das sicher so lassen wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (13. Mai 2021)

eins4eins schrieb:


> In keiner. Bei richtiger Einstellung würde ein größeres Schalträdchen die Umschlingung sogar verbessern.
> Aber wenn Optik vor Funktion geht, kann man das sicher so lassen wie es jetzt ist.


Die finale Di2 Einstellung ist auch noch nicht durch, aber das hat dennoch nichts mit der Kette etc zu tun 😅
Schönen Abend ✌️


----------



## eBike-Power (13. Mai 2021)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> hat dennoch nichts mit der Kette etc zu tun


Zitiere mich mal.


----------



## stuhli (14. Mai 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ja Ja, ich weiß,  Satteltasche, Flats, falsche Seite, kacke Fahrrad,  ...
> Das entstand gestern in Mannheim über dem Neckar. Eben ist mir erst aufgefallen dass das eigentlich ein sehr schönes Bild ist (wenn ihr vom nicht Forumskonformen Rad absehen kann)
> Anhang anzeigen 1270831
> scheener Vadderdach


 Is des net eher Ilvese?
Fahr da auch oft lang....wenn es mich zum Weissen Stein hochzieht.


----------



## stuhli (14. Mai 2021)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Liegt ebenfalls hier, mal schauen, was wie wirkt.
> Die Tage werfe ich mal die Zipp 858 drauf, ggf. dann mit schwarzer KMC Kette. Schnell genug ist das Ding jedenfalls 🏁😁



Goldketten machen aber schneller...


----------



## Bensemer (14. Mai 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Is des net eher Ilvese?
> Fahr da auch oft lang....wenn es mich zum Weissen Stein hochzieht.


Richtig. Das kennt aber keine Sau


----------



## Stephan Weniger (14. Mai 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ja Ja, ich weiß,  Satteltasche, Flats, falsche Seite, kacke Fahrrad,  ...
> Das entstand gestern in Mannheim über dem Neckar. Eben ist mir erst aufgefallen dass das eigentlich ein sehr schönes Bild ist (wenn ihr vom nicht Forumskonformen Rad absehen kann)
> Anhang anzeigen 1270831
> scheener Vadderdach


Wo genau wurde denn das Bild aufgenommen?

Grüße

Stephan


----------



## norman68 (15. Mai 2021)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Wo genau wurde denn das Bild aufgenommen?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Stephan


3 Posting über deinen mal lesen


----------



## Stephan Weniger (15. Mai 2021)

norman68 schrieb:


> 3 Posting über deinen mal lesen


Da gibts nicht nur eine Möglichkeit, den Neckar zu queren.


----------



## baerst5 (18. Mai 2021)

Wieviele Brücken gibt's denn in Ilvesheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (19. Mai 2021)

5 meines Wissens....wobei nicht alle übern Neckar direkt, sondern nur über den Neckarkanal (wie diese) führen.
Die von @Bensemer ist die L538 Seckenheimer Straße.
Von Mannheim aus Richtung Neckar-Odenwald ists am Kanal entlang ein schönes Stück Gravel, das ich gerne fahre. Wenn man auf der Strecke keine Rekorde fahren will, klappts auch prima mit dem Fußvolk.

Weil Galerie...mein Kieselflitzer mit ehemals Strassenpellen.


----------



## Lemming (28. Mai 2021)

Das Venge ging und das Sl7 kam.


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Mai 2021)

das alte gefiel mir besser... ich mag diese potthässlichen vorbauten einfach nicht... ich weiss auch nicht, warum die jetzt neuerdings überall verbaut sein müssen. wenn da wenigstens nicht so'n fetter turm drunter wäre.... und tauschen gegen was leichtes und optisch gefälligeres ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich...


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Mai 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das alte gefiel mir besser... ich mag diese potthässlichen vorbauten einfach nicht... ich weiss auch nicht, warum die jetzt neuerdings überall verbaut sein müssen. wenn da wenigstens nicht so'n fetter turm drunter wäre.... und tauschen gegen was leichtes und optisch gefälligeres ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich...


Ich glaube das Zauberwort ist "Aerodynamik" 
Mir gefiel das Alte auch deutlich besser.


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Mai 2021)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Zauberwort ist "Aerodynamik"
> Mir gefiel das Alte auch deutlich besser.



ja, das ist es... tatsächlich leidet die optik und die hersteller freuen sich, weil sie noch mehr properietäre teile verkaufen können, die nirgendwo anders hinpassen... cleveres volk, das


----------



## Rines (29. Mai 2021)

Find das neue 1000x besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Mai 2021)

Rines schrieb:


> Find das neue 1000x besser


....wenn alle Spacer draußen wären noch mehr.


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Mai 2021)

Rines schrieb:


> Find das neue 1000x besser


wenn ich nur die hinteren 2/3 vom rad nehme stimme ich dir zu. aber der klumpen von vorbau ist echt mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig... das alte rad ist natürlich sehr laut und wirkt unruhig...


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2021)

Ich finde beide nicht schön


----------



## darkday (30. Mai 2021)

Hier mein Neues: 



Cannondale Supersix EVO (58) im Eigenaufbau!


----------



## s3pp3l (30. Mai 2021)

darkday schrieb:


> Hier mein Neues:
> 
> Cannondale Supersix EVO (58) im Eigenaufbau!


Darf ich nach deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen?


----------



## kordesh (30. Mai 2021)

darkday schrieb:


> Hier mein Neues:
> Anhang anzeigen 1282291
> Cannondale Supersix EVO (58) im Eigenaufbau!



Find ich richitg geil. 

Vorne Spacer raus und Sattel etwas höher würde noch besser aussehen, aber muss ja passen 😜


----------



## CHausK (30. Mai 2021)

Ja, an sich sehr schönes SuperSix.
Mir (!) wären aber die Felgendecals zu viel und auch den Rapha-Sticker hätte ich mir geschenkt...
Aber da ist ja jeder anders und wenn es @darkday gefällt, dann psst ja alles.


----------



## Lemming (30. Mai 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das alte gefiel mir besser... ich mag diese potthässlichen vorbauten einfach nicht... ich weiss auch nicht, warum die jetzt neuerdings überall verbaut sein müssen. wenn da wenigstens nicht so'n fetter turm drunter wäre.... und tauschen gegen was leichtes und optisch gefälligeres ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich...


Kannst du tauschen, habe andere Spacer für normale Vorbauten mitbekommen.  

Ich finde die nicht schlimm. Wenn ich die richtige Position gefunden habe kommt auch der Spacerturm weg. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich noch tiefer gehen sollte. Mal ausprobieren,  die ersten 200km gestern fühlten sich gut an.


----------



## darkday (30. Mai 2021)

CHausK schrieb:


> Ja, an sich sehr schönes SuperSix.
> Mir (!) wären aber die Felgendecals zu viel und auch den Rapha-Sticker hätte ich mir geschenkt...
> Aber da ist ja jeder anders und wenn es @darkday gefällt, dann psst ja alles.


Danke! Beim Rapha-Sticker gehe ich mit, der ist bereits weg! 😁


----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2021)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich mag es so Bunt,  👍👍👍





zett78 schrieb:


> Wird noch bunter wenn die 5.6er wieder drauf kommen. Aber decals kleben ist immer so nervig 😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (4. Juni 2021)

Ich steh zwar auf Schlicht, aber das find ich richtig geil 🙌🏼


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2021)

Uuuuh, das wäre mir 'nen Tick zu bunt. 🙈

Evtl. hätten hinten, passend zum Rahmen, rote Decals besser ausgesehen?!
Mein Fav. wäre aber weniger bunt.

Aber sonst ein tolles Rad!  (bis auf die Satteltasche!!!!!)


----------



## Deleted 112231 (4. Juni 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1285616


geil! warst du das heute ca. mittags am beueler rheinufer mit gefühlt mach 1? wäre ein witziger zufall. ansonsten fährt hier noch jemand mit dem gleichen rahmen rum


----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2021)

Levent schrieb:


> geil! warst du das heute ca. mittags am beueler rheinufer mit gefühlt mach 1? wäre ein witziger zufall. ansonsten fährt hier noch jemand mit dem gleichen rahmen rum


Korrekt 😉👍🏻
Auf dem Heimweg von Bad Godesberg nsch Menden. 
Wer warst du denn?? 😬


----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uuuuh, das wäre mir 'nen Tick zu bunt. 🙈
> 
> Evtl. hätten hinten, passend zum Rahmen, rote Decals besser ausgesehen?!
> Mein Fav. wäre aber weniger bunt.
> ...


War erstmal ein Versuch mit den bunten Decals. 
Hatte schon schwarz, weiss, mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt. 
Die Tasche teste ich gerade, brauche das setup übernächsten Sonntag für >300km.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> War erstmal ein Versuch mit den bunten Decals.
> Hatte schon schwarz, weiss, mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt.
> Die Tasche teste ich gerade, brauche das setup übernächsten Sonntag für >300km.


Alles juut, war Nörgeln auf hohem Niveau! 
Tolles Rad.👍

300er stand letzte Woche auf der Liste i.d. Truppe.
Ich bin aktuell aber 'off' wegen Rücken.... 🥴

VG
*
Sorry für OT*


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Juni 2021)

Gute Besserung😀


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Gute Besserung😀



Merci!
Muss eben viel auf die Blackroll, Dehnen, usw...    So gar nicht meins! 

Kleiner Touren gehen ja...
War am WE kurz bei den Eltern 

und den Tag darauf im Raum DA unterwegs.
Das Velodrom in DA entdeckt, inkl. 2 Runden darauf, danach Schloß Auerbach und Melibokus....



















*EDIT sagt:*  Den falschen Faden erwischt. Gehört in den Unterwegs-Faden...  *SRY!*


----------



## Ianus (13. Juni 2021)

Kalter Kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (13. Juni 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Alles juut, war Nörgeln auf hohem Niveau!
> Tolles Rad.👍
> 
> 300er stand letzte Woche auf der Liste i.d. Truppe.
> ...


Lief gut mit der Tasche, trotz Speichenriss nach km 40 😉


----------



## zett78 (15. Juni 2021)

Sommerreifen


----------



## CHausK (15. Juni 2021)

Sind das auch andere Laufräder, oder hast du die Decals wieder abgemacht?


----------



## Splash (15. Juni 2021)

Veloflex? Die sind irgendwo verfügbar? 😍
Schaut optisch wirklich gut aus der Hobel - magst du mal berichten, wie die Reifen sich so schlagen?


----------



## zett78 (15. Juni 2021)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sind das auch andere Laufräder, oder hast du die Decals wieder abgemacht?


Das sind 3.4ar, die mit der defekten Speiche sind 5.6er.


----------



## zett78 (15. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Veloflex? Die sind irgendwo verfügbar? 😍
> Schaut optisch wirklich gut aus der Hobel - magst du mal berichten, wie die Reifen sich so schlagen?


Die liegen schon was länger hier rum, die Enve Reifen wollten mal runter. 
Reifen gestern montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (15. Juni 2021)

@taunusteufel78 So viele Autos aufm Meli?  Ich dachte, da darf man nicht hochfahren?


----------



## Bensemer (15. Juni 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich dachte, da darf man nicht hochfahren?


Stimmt aber juckt keinen. Ich bin gestern mit der Tochter hochgelaufen, da standen auch 8 Autos da


----------



## seblubb (15. Juni 2021)

Ja das hatte mich auch gewundert. Immerhin hat mich die Pfeife auf der Abfahrt vorbeifahren lassen


----------



## Aalex (15. Juni 2021)

mein Frankenstein/Restekistenfahrrad

mittlerweile mit einer alten speci carbon kurbel und look keo blade carbon pedalen und sub 6 kilo





Alles ausschließlich repariertes gebrauchtes Zeug. Rahmen hatte nen Oberrohrschaden. Sattel ein Gestellbruch (Neues Gestell von mir) 
10 fach red, billige Chinafelgen, usw. Rest aus der Teilekiste. Preis darf ich eigentlich gar nicht verraten (dreistellig)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juni 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 So viele Autos aufm Meli?  Ich dachte, da darf man nicht hochfahren?


🤷‍♂️   Alles Spezialisten, die da mit dem Auto hoch fahren!

VG


----------



## Albschrat (3. Juli 2021)

Rose Reveal Four mit Laufrädern von @Colt__Seavers


----------



## norman68 (3. Juli 2021)

RH61?


----------



## Albschrat (3. Juli 2021)

norman68 schrieb:


> RH61?


64


----------



## mogg (7. Juli 2021)

Bin bislang nur auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen, und spiele schon länger mit der Gedanke mir ein RR oder Gravel dazu zu kaufen. Wie es das Leben so will, kam mir dieses Rad über den Weg. Soweit passende Größe, und alles andere auch im grossen und ganzen gut. Braucht ein bisschen Liebe, und hier und da werde ich ein paar kosmetische Änderungen anbringen. Aber zum Einstieg in die RR-Welt dürfte es gut passen.


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2021)

Meine beiden.
Einmal Alu @7,1 Kilo inklusive allem was zum fahren gehört, einmal Carbon 6,1 Kilo inkl allem.

vom Caad12 trenne ich mich jedoch im Moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (7. Juli 2021)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Meine beiden.
> Einmal Alu @7,1 Kilo inklusive allem was zum fahren gehört, einmal Carbon 6,1 Kilo inkl allem.
> 
> vom Caad12 trenne ich mich jedoch im Moment
> ...



Ui! Das ist aber leicht! Rahmen scheint auch nicht so klein zu sein.


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ui! Das ist aber leicht! Rahmen scheint auch nicht so klein zu sein.


Beides 56er


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2021)

Sehr schön, die Cannondales.

Ich würde das CAAD ja nicht hergeben…


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön, die Cannondales.
> 
> Ich würde das CAAD ja nicht hergeben…


Danke, aber eins von beiden muss weichen. Mein neues Rad refinanzieren


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2021)

Meins mal wieder


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2021)

Würde lieber mehr von dem schönen Rad als von einer Flasche sehen


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juli 2021)

Muss man sich das Rad schön trinken?  😂 😆


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juli 2021)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Muss man sich das Rad schön trinken?  😂 😆


Nee, das muss ich hier bei den ganzen Alu und Carbonrädern. Das CAAD ist eins der wenigen Aluräder die mir gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juli 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nee, das muss ich hier bei den ganzen Alu und Carbonrädern. Das CAAD ist eins der wenigen Aluräder die mir gefallen



war natürlich auch ironisch gemeint...


----------



## stuhli (8. Juli 2021)

Ok....um dem Alu (CAAD12 aber echt ein Träumchen) und Carbon etwas entgegen zu setzen gibts mal meinen Titanhobel von der 'falschen Seite' fotografiert und dann noch mit roten Rucksäckchen, das u.a. die Minipumpe beherbergt und zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr verzurrt ist.
Sattel ist neu und noch nicht auf dem Bild zu sehn....anderer Flaschenhalter, da mir bei denen ab und an die Flaschen raushüpften.


----------



## signalgrau (8. Juli 2021)

Akkus laden gerade. Spacer Turm kommt noch runter...

Update: Heute erste längere Tour. Bin super zufrieden. Mein Hintern und ich sind uns noch nicht sicher was wir von dem Selle Italia SLR Boost Superflow halten sollen. Wird wohl gegen einen Fizik Antares oder Aliante  getauscht.


----------



## stuhli (8. Juli 2021)

Die Lackierung is der Hammer


----------



## hellmono (8. Juli 2021)

Ich kann ja den ganzen schwarzen Einheits-Canyons so gar nichts abgewinnen (und fahre selbst eins), aber das ist echt richtig schick! 

Das Punch oben übrigens auch, abgesehen von meinem persönlichen Geschmack was Campa Laufräder angeht.


----------



## dopero (8. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Akkus laden gerade. Spacer Turm kommt noch runter...


Sieht man gar nicht, dass es ein E-Bike ist, hat Canyon ja gut hinbekommen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Sieht man gar nicht, dass es ein E-Bike ist, hat Canyon ja gut hinbekommen. ;-)


Jetzt musste ich doch glatt nochmal gucken…


----------



## signalgrau (8. Juli 2021)

Die Akkus von der Schaltung. Die Schaltung, Jungs!


----------



## signalgrau (10. Juli 2021)

Hier noch eins für die Freunde des Stahls. Ist das Rad meiner Ex aber technisch gesehen ist es meins. Vielleicht hänge ich es mir an die Wand...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Juli 2021)

Ich vermute zu klein für dich zum Fahren!?


----------



## signalgrau (10. Juli 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich vermute zu klein für dich zum Fahren!?


Das Rad ist RH 48 und ich bin 1,91m groß. Das sieht aus, als hätte ich einen 12 jährigen abgezogen, wenn ich mit dem Teil fahre...


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Hier noch eins für die Freunde des Stahls. Ist das Rad meiner Ex aber technisch gesehen ist es meins. Vielleicht hänge ich es mir an die Wand...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1305545


Deine Ex hat eindeutig mehr Geschmack als du 😂😂😂
Aber ich bin auch eher für klassische Formen und Felgenbremse, insofern ein etwas unfairer Ansatz 😁


----------



## signalgrau (10. Juli 2021)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Deine Ex hat eindeutig mehr Geschmack als du 😂😂😂
> Aber ich bin auch eher für klassische Formen und Felgenbremse, insofern ein etwas unfairer Ansatz 😁



Kann gut sein. Sie ist inzwischen mit ihrer Nachbarin verheiratet und sie haben zusammen zwei Kinder... 

Meine klassischen Räder (Das De Rosa und das Colnago C40) hatte ich ja schon mal gezeigt.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Kann gut sein. Sie ist inzwischen mit ihrer Nachbarin verheiratet und sie haben zusammen zwei Kinder...


Mach dazu bitte mal nen extra Thread auf😳


----------



## signalgrau (10. Juli 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Mach dazu bitte mal nen extra Thread auf😳


----------



## helmsp (13. Juli 2021)

Da ich mir ein MTB zugelegt habe wurde mein Allzweck-Rad wieder auf "weniger Gravel" umgebaut.
Zurück zu 2x11 statt 1x11.
Ausserdem sind jetzt Fulcrum drauf sowie Ultegra Bremsscheiben.
die Vittoria Corsa 25mm wurden bereits gegen 32mm Conti GP5000 gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (13. Juli 2021)

Wie spürbar ist der Unterschied zwischen beiden Grössen?


----------



## maatik (13. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Akkus laden gerade. Spacer Turm kommt noch runter...
> 
> Update: Heute erste längere Tour. Bin super zufrieden. Mein Hintern und ich sind uns noch nicht sicher was wir von dem Selle Italia SLR Boost Superflow halten sollen. Wird wohl gegen einen Fizik Antares oder Aliante  getauscht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1304684Anhang anzeigen 1305847Anhang anzeigen 1305849


Ein Traum. Wirklich sehr schöner Rahmen!


----------



## helmsp (13. Juli 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wie spürbar ist der Unterschied zwischen beiden Grössen?


Falls du mich meinst: Ich spüre einen deutlichen Unterschied was Fahr-Komfort angeht. Geschwindigkeit kann ich nicht sagen, bestenfalls sind die 32mm Conti marginal langsamer...wenn überhaupt.
Ich persönlich mag nimmer unter 28mm gehen, mir ist Komfort wichtiger als "der puristische Stil" oder das letzte Quäntchen an Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## helmsp (16. Juli 2021)

Da meine Kinder mich vorm Wecker geweckt haben hatte ich knapp über eine Stunde Zeit, ergo Umweg in die Arbeit.
Wie man sieht...die 32mm Conti sind sogar schnell. 

Edit:
Mea culpa, falscher Thread, wollte es hier posten:





						Der „Ich war heute mit dem Rennrad unterwegs“-Thread
					

》 Rhön Radmarathon 2021 《  Eines der jährlichen Saisonhighlights für uns. Orga & Ausführung vom RSC '77 Bimbach immer grandios. 👍👌   Stark verkleinert was die Teilnehmerzahlen angeht, aber immerhin mal wieder ein Event! 🙏 Wir waren spät mit der Anmeldung und haben keinen frühen Startzeitpunkt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## zett78 (16. Juli 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> Da meine Kinder mich vorm Wecker geweckt haben hatte ich knapp über eine Stunde Zeit, ergo Umweg in die Arbeit.
> Wie man anhand des KOM und PRs sieht...die 32mm Conti sind garnicht sooo langsam.


das sind mir die richtigen, die solch eine Ausfahrt mit Beine auslockern versehen


----------



## helmsp (16. Juli 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> das sind mir die richtigen, die solch eine Ausfahrt mit Beine auslockern versehen


Für _mich_ war es _gefühlt (!) locker_ und mein Durchschnittspuls war 128. Ein kurzes Stück war sehr wohl anstrengend (Gegenwind und leicht bergauf) aber der Rest war _gefühlsmäßig_ wirklich angenehm. Angasen schaut bei mir anders aus...abgesehen davon fahre ich ungerne mit dem Rennrad schnell, dafür ist derzeit mein rigid MTB zuständig.


----------



## MrE (19. Juli 2021)

Mein Lieblingsrennrad:


----------



## signalgrau (19. Juli 2021)

MrE schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsrennrad:


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ein Kettenblatt vorne und ohne Flaschenhalter sieht das eher nach "Eisdiele" aus. Ansonsten aber ein schönes Rad.


----------



## MrE (20. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ein Kettenblatt vorne und ohne Flaschenhalter sieht das eher nach "Eisdiele" aus. Ansonsten aber ein schönes Rad.







Falls ich mal nicht nur zur Eisdiele fahre, gibt es natürlich auch Flaschenhalter, Wasser, Werkzeug und Pumpe.
🙂

Ein Kettenblatt ist für mich hier völlig ausreichend, ich fahre keine Rennen und mache kein strukturiertes Training (mit dem Rad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (20. Juli 2021)

Ich frage mich ja eher, ob dass das Schloss in Heusenstamm ist und ich die Couch aus ebay Kleinanzeigen kenne 🤔


Ich klinge verdächtig nach Stalker 🤫


----------



## MrE (20. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, ob dass das Schloss in Heusenstamm ist und ich die Couch aus ebay Kleinanzeigen kenne 🤔
> 
> 
> Ich klinge verdächtig nach Stalker 🤫



Schloss Heusenstamm ist richtig!
Aber das Sofa ist von Ikea und mit ebay mache ich nix.
Kommst du hier aus der Gegend?


----------



## seblubb (20. Juli 2021)

MrE schrieb:


> Schloss Heusenstamm ist richtig!
> Aber das Sofa ist von Ikea und mit ebay mache ich nix.
> Kommst du hier aus der Gegend?


jo, Heusenstamm


----------



## corfrimor (22. Juli 2021)

MrE schrieb:


> Falls ich mal nicht nur zur Eisdiele fahre, gibt es natürlich auch Flaschenhalter, Wasser, Werkzeug und Pumpe.
> 🙂


Das Rad ist genau mein Ding


----------



## King Jens one (27. Juli 2021)

Aktuell mein Schlechtwetterrennrad


----------



## King Jens one (28. Juli 2021)

Und mein Schönwetterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (28. Juli 2021)

gravel abuse


----------



## Ginix (31. Juli 2021)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Aktuell mein SchlechtwetterrennradAnhang anzeigen 1313594



Tiagra ist mal wirklich eine vernünftige Wahl für ein Schlechtwetterrad.

Aber der Rahmen ist traumhaft. Gibts dazu noch mehr Informationen?


----------



## jengo78 (31. Juli 2021)

Mein 2014er Tarmac mal mit neuen Schühchen ausgestattet


----------



## King Jens one (2. August 2021)

Ginix schrieb:


> Tiagra ist mal wirklich eine vernünftige Wahl für ein Schlechtwetterrad.
> 
> Aber der Rahmen ist traumhaft. Gibts dazu noch mehr Informationen?



ich schäme mich ein bisschen aber der Rahmen ist von AliExpress 🤷‍♂️


----------



## micel3 (3. August 2021)

King Jens one schrieb:


> ich schäme mich ein bisschen aber der Rahmen ist von AliExpress


Auch mir ist der Rahmen sofort aufgefallen, wirklich zeitlos schön! Ich kann den Hersteller nicht erkennen - kannst Du bitte einen link dazu hinterlassen und hast Du evtl. noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite des Rades?


----------



## King Jens one (3. August 2021)

micel3 schrieb:


> Auch mir ist der Rahmen sofort aufgefallen, wirklich zeitlos schön! Ich kann den Hersteller nicht erkennen - kannst Du bitte einen link dazu hinterlassen und hast Du evtl. noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite des Rades?



€ 373,69  20%OFF | 2021 New AM CLR6200 Reynolds 520 Stahl 700C Rennrad Rahmen CRMO mit Carbon Gabel Touring Fahrrad Frameset








						477.87US $ 17% OFF|2021 New Am Clr6200 Reynolds 520 Steel 700c Road Bike Frame Crmo With Carbon Fork Touring Bicycle Frameset - Bicycle Frame - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## micel3 (3. August 2021)

Cool! Vielen Dank! Hat das angegebene Gewicht einigermassen bei Dir gestimmt?


----------



## King Jens one (5. August 2021)

micel3 schrieb:


> Cool! Vielen Dank! Hat das angegebene Gewicht einigermassen bei Dir gestimmt?


das Schlechtwetterrad ist mit 8,3kg leichter als mein Standert 9,0kg :-(


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2021)

Ich fahre auch einen Tsunami aus China


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, ob dass das Schloss in Heusenstamm ist und ich die Couch aus ebay Kleinanzeigen kenne 🤔
> 
> 
> Ich klinge verdächtig nach Stalker 🤫





MrE schrieb:


> Schloss Heusenstamm ist richtig!
> Aber das Sofa ist von Ikea und mit ebay mache ich nix.
> Kommst du hier aus der Gegend?





seblubb schrieb:


> jo, Heusenstamm




Eben erst >Heusenstamm< gelesen. 
Wir haben eine kleine Pendlerwohnung in Obertshausen, also direkt nebenan. 

Zur Couch kann ich nichts sagen... 😆

Und wegen topic un' so:




(Aus dem Archiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (7. August 2021)

King Jens one schrieb:


> ich schäme mich ein bisschen aber der Rahmen ist von AliExpress 🤷‍♂️


Ach, wieso? Ist doch chic. Kommt doch sowieso alles von dort. 
Ich hatte mal einen 29" Hardtail Rahmen von AliExpress aufgebaut und denke auch wieder über ein SchlechtWetterAliRad nach aber diesmal eher so Gravel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Kommt doch sowieso alles von dort.


Ja, der Plastekram...


----------



## norman68 (8. August 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, der Plastekram...


Nö nicht alles. 
Mein Plastekram in Form von RR kommt allesamt aus Italien


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2021)

norman68 schrieb:


> Nö nicht alles.


Schon klar.


----------



## BenMT (8. August 2021)

Was sagt ihr zum Hope HB.T? Mir gefällts sehr. Schade das es keine Bahn in meiner Nähe gibt,


----------



## scth (22. August 2021)

Auch ich habe mir einen Straßenflitzer zugelegt. Trek Émonda SLR 7 eTap


----------



## robsen007 (22. August 2021)

scth schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mir einen Straßenflitzer zugelegt. Trek Émonda SLR 7 eTap
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1326769
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1326770


Sehr geiles Teil,..


----------



## san_andreas (22. August 2021)

robsen007 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil,..



+1


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. August 2021)

hab mir vor kurzem auch meinen ersten  Renner zugelegt... Viner Dedalus von 2008 in sehr gutem Zustand über Kleinanzeigen für 350€. denk das is ok um mal ins Thema reinzuschnuppern!?
macht jedenfalls Spaß damit zu Pendeln und kleine Feierabend-Runden zu drehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. August 2021)

Mutti übers Wochenende besucht. Vermutlich die letzte Fahrt mit 52-36 Kurbel und den originalen Laufrädern, Mavic Ksyrium S Disc und TA X110 Kettenblätter für 50-34 sind unterwegs (ganze 105er Kurbel in 172,5mm ist quasi nicht lieferbar).


----------



## Bensemer (1. September 2021)

Bis direkt zum Arbeitsplatz. Ich werde es aber doch nicht umlackieren wenn ich so drüber nachdenke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bis direkt zum Arbeitsplatz. Ich werde es aber doch nicht umlackieren wenn ich so drüber nachdenke Anhang anzeigen 1332036


Das gute Celeste darf man NIE / NICHT / NIMMER umlackieren!  Dafür gäbe es 'ne Steinigung.  


Obwohl, für die unterschiedlichen FlaHa und die Pedale auch....  😬🙈


😉🍻


----------



## seblubb (1. September 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das gute Celeste darf man NIE / NICHT / NIMMER umlackieren!  Dafür gäbe es 'ne Steinigung.
> 
> 
> Obwohl, für die unterschiedlichen FlaHa und die Pedale auch....  😬🙈
> ...


da muss ich leider widersprechen. Spätestens seit dem Bunnyhop* über den celestefarbenen E-Scooter am Mainufer kann ich die Farbe nicht mehr (als Hauptfarbe) sehen 



Protipp: vor dem lackieren hier und da was abkleben 


*technisch gesehen war das keiner aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Bensemer (1. September 2021)

Die verschiedenen Flaschenhalter nerven mich auch.  Ich hätte gerne einen zweite von dem schönen Bianchi Carbon Halter aber er wird nicht mehr produziert und ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Die die jetzt beim Händler hängen sind schäbiges Kunststoff. Dick, schwer und hässlich   

Vielleicht doch noch so ein Lightweight 🤔


----------



## Bensemer (1. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Protipp: vor dem lackieren hier und da was abkleben


Bin Lackierer, ich bekomme das hin  denke das Hardtail muss demnächst dran glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (1. September 2021)

mogg schrieb:


> Bin bislang nur auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen, und spiele schon länger mit der Gedanke mir ein RR oder Gravel dazu zu kaufen. Wie es das Leben so will, kam mir dieses Rad über den Weg. Soweit passende Größe, und alles andere auch im grossen und ganzen gut. Braucht ein bisschen Liebe, und hier und da werde ich ein paar kosmetische Änderungen anbringen. Aber zum Einstieg in die RR-Welt dürfte es gut passen.


Habe jetzt ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert. Anderer Lenker/Lenkerband und Sattel.
Passt mir soweit ganz gut. Die weisse Zughüllen werden bei Gelegenheit irgendwann auch mal getauscht, und 25er Reifen wenn die jetzige durch sind.


----------



## quepasatony (3. September 2021)

CAAD 12 am Großglockner:


----------



## Triturbo (3. September 2021)

Tolle Location und ein tolles Rad


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2021)

hab 10 min gebraucht, um den "Speichenreflektor" im VR zu verstehen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## quepasatony (3. September 2021)

@seblubb du meinst die Eisscholle die da im Vorderrad hängt?


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2021)

Korrekt


----------



## Ginix (8. September 2021)

Teilekiste bzw. Pendelrad (jetzt SSP) geräubert und ein Ulraubs-/Schlechtwetterradel aufgebaut.

Erster Eindruck nach 500km - positiv aber etwas übergewichtig 🤐


----------



## AlpeFuori (8. September 2021)

Sieht aber klasse aus! Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Ginix (8. September 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Sieht aber klasse aus! Was wiegt es denn?


Müsste ich Mal wiegen. Denke so 9,0-9,5kg.
Aber ich denke man könnte ein knappes Kilo an Sattel, Kurbel und Kassette einsparen ohne die Bank räumen zu müssen.


----------



## Tokyorider (11. September 2021)

Ich habe gestern durch einen glücklichen Zufall dieses Colnago erstanden.
Der Preis war recht günstig, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen 
Nächste Woche lasse ich es mal durch checken und nächstes Jahr schau ich mal, wie es damit weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (11. September 2021)

Einfach nur sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## DrMTB91 (1. Oktober 2021)

Scott CR1 mit 10 fach SRAM Red und Mavic Ksyrium in Andermatt und im Jura.


----------



## helmsp (5. Oktober 2021)

Heute neu dazugekommen.


----------



## Triturbo (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann damit nichts anfangen aber irgendwie brauche ich das


----------



## helmsp (5. Oktober 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich kann damit nichts anfangen aber irgendwie brauche ich das


Würde zu deinem lila Timberline passen.


----------



## Pure_Power (6. Oktober 2021)

Seit heute ist mein SL5 offiziell in Rente.
Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-rennraeder-teil-2.490723/page-283#post-16600708

Vor exakt 3 Wochen ist mir sehr spontan ein S-Works SL6 UL Frame-Set über den Weg gelaufen, welches ich nicht einfach so an mir vorbeiziehen lassen konnte. Nun seit heute Morgen endlich fix und fertig fahrbereit aufgebaut. Leider gab es heute Morgen nur ein etwas zu voreiliges und schnelles Shooting mit über 90% verwackeltem unscharfen Ausschuss...





















-Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL6 UL 56
-Specialized S-Works Carbon Power Dual Road Crankarms 52-36T 172,5mm
-Shimano Dura Ace R9100 Gruppe komplett (11-30 Kassette)
-Jagwire Pro Mini Indexed Inline black
-KMC X11 SL DLC black
-SwissStop Black Prince Flash PRO
-Extralite CyberRear SL-2 24h & CyberFront SP 20h (HDC Ceramic Upgrade) | Munich Composites c45 Felgen | Sapim CX-Ray
-Tune DC16+17 Schnellspanner
-Schwalbe PRO ONE (tube only) 700x25c
-Tubolito  Tubo Road 60mm (2x)
-Syntace Liteforce 100mm -6°
-Syntace Racelite Carbon L matt 440mm 6°
-Tune UD Carbon Spacer 10mm
-Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm black
-Specialized Tarmac S-WORKS Carbon Seatpost 380mm 20deg Setback
-SQlab 612 ERGOWAVE® R Carbon 13cm
-Time Xpresso 12 Ti
-Tune Wasserträger 2.0 (2x)

6,1kg

Hatte beim Aufbau auf sub 6kg gehofft. Der Lenker wird noch gegen 420mm getauscht, wenn er in 02/2022 dann endlich wieder lieferbar ist... Dann gibt es auch neues Lenkerband.

Mit den Cane Creek eeBrake G4 DM Bremskörpern sind noch einmal minus >150 Gramm drin, die werden wohl auch in 2022 ihren Weg an das Rad finden.

Ich bin ziemlich happy soweit.


----------



## AlpeFuori (7. Oktober 2021)

"Nahezu neuwertig" bei 9700 Km 😂 Jetzt verstehe ich, wie eBay Kleinanzeigen-Inserate zustande kommen...🙈


----------



## Jabba81 (7. Oktober 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> "Nahezu neuwertig" bei 9700 Km 😂 Jetzt verstehe ich, wie eBay Kleinanzeigen-Inserate zustande kommen...🙈


und Zwift Kilometer würde ich mit Faktor 1.25 - 1.50 rechnen, da das Rennrad fix eingespannt ist und es andere Kräfte auf den Rahmen gibt als auf der Strasse... Daher sind die meisten Rahmen ja "hochoffiziell" auch nicht für solche Smart-Trainer freigegeben obwohl es doch fast jeder macht. Mir war mein Rahmen zu schade dafür und hab mir ein Stages Bike geholt...  😎


----------



## Bensemer (7. Oktober 2021)

Immerhin kann man von ehrlichen Angaben ausgehen. Zum Glück ist mir der Rahmen zu groß, sonst hätte mich der Preis vielleicht mal interessiert als Winterrenner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (7. Oktober 2021)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> "Nahezu neuwertig" bei 9700 Km 😂 Jetzt verstehe ich, wie eBay Kleinanzeigen-Inserate zustande kommen...🙈


Wobei es relativ ist. 9700km fahr ich in kaum mehr als einer Saison. Beim RR ist der Rahmen auch deutlich weniger belastet als bim MTB. Finde dass dann schon (abgesehen von Verschleissteilen) neuwertig. Nur Rolle find eich auch kritisch. Da hab ich auch ein billiges Alurad eingespannt.


----------



## DavidLV (7. Oktober 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> Heute neu dazugekommen.


Das ist aber nicht zufällig von Willhaben und war mal grau?


----------



## DavidLV (7. Oktober 2021)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse an einem optisch nahezu neuwertigen (5.464,2km rein Schönwetter Outdoor & 4.192,4km Zwift Indoor - Tacx NEO 2T), ehrlichen und absolut crash freien S-Works SL5 Frame Set in RH 56 hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.



Ui das wär aber ein nettes Upgrade für mein SL2 Comp von 2011 😬


----------



## froride (12. Oktober 2021)

Zum Saisonausklang noch ein Herbstbild.
Demnächst noch Kettenblätter und Ritzel der Sram Red und die neuen Conti Reifen. Für das Frühjahr dann.


----------



## signalgrau (12. Oktober 2021)

Meine Freundin wohnt teilweise in Mailand und da bin ich mal zu De Rosa gefahren. Mitten im Industriegebiet aber ich habe den Meister persönlich getroffen. Der Laden war nicht aufregend aber ich war es. Überlege mir jetzt ein neues Merak zu holen in der Farbe von meinem alten Stahlrenner. War meine "Winterhure" und hat etwas gelitten aber sie würden es mir neu lackieren. Morgen schreibe ich denen mal eine Mail...


Ziel ist das hier da ich gerade Geburtstag hatte und Weihnachten auch nicht mehr so weit weg ist:


----------



## signalgrau (12. Oktober 2021)

Das Rad von meiner Freundin. Man beachte den Apfel im Flaschenhalter. Es war aber eine Tour durchs "Alte Land" in Hamburg und sie liebt Äpfel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (13. Oktober 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Meine Freundin wohnt teilweise in Mailand und da bin ich mal zu De Rosa gefahren. Mitten im Industriegebiet aber ich habe den Meister persönlich getroffen. Der Laden war nicht aufregend aber ich war es. Überlege mir jetzt ein neues Merak zu holen in der Farbe von meinem alten Stahlrenner. War meine "Winterhure" und hat etwas gelitten aber sie würden es mir neu lackieren. Morgen schreibe ich denen mal eine Mail...Anhang anzeigen 1354280
> Ziel ist das hier da ich gerade Geburtstag hatte und Weihnachten auch nicht mehr so weit weg ist:Anhang anzeigen 1354281


Wirklich so wie auf dem Bild, also mit Campa SR und inklusive der Ultra WTO Räder?
da bekomm ich weiche Knie.


----------



## signalgrau (13. Oktober 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wirklich so wie auf dem Bild, also mit Campa SR und inklusive der Ultra WTO Räder?
> da bekomm ich weiche Knie.


Mail an Herrn De Rosa ging gerade raus. Würde gerne die "normale" SR Kurbel durch die SR Stages L mit Powermeter tauschen lassen. Wäre schön, wenn das klappt. Ansonsten bestelle ich es genau so. Er hat mir aber auch gesagt, das sie schwer an die Teile kommen. Vielleicht kann ich es im Dezember aber schon abholen.

P.S. an einen italienischen Rahmen gehört meiner Meinung nach auch eine italienische Gruppe. Habe ich an meinen anderen auch so.


----------



## stuhli (13. Oktober 2021)

Wegen bald Weihnachten und davor noch Geburtstag schwirre ich auch gerade um ein Rad rum. Auch mit Campa aber belgischer Rahmen. Wird HIER angeboten. Vorteil für mich sehe ich in der mechanischen Schaltung. Preis bin ich am überlegen ob doch zu viel. Was sagt Ihr dazu?


Meinen Titanbomber würde ich dann zum SSP umbauen für den Winter.




Mal sehn ob es mich wirklich zum Ridley treibt, oder wer es schafft mir den Quatsch auszureden.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Oktober 2021)

Du willst wirklich ein Titanrahmen gegen Plastik tauschen?

Finde den Fehler...

Und zumal gerade der falsche Zeitpunkt für Räderkauf ist...


----------



## signalgrau (13. Oktober 2021)

Das Ridley gefällt mir jetzt nicht so. Ich mag aber generell keine Rahmen, bei denen Das Oberrohr einen "Katzenbuckel" macht. 

P.S.
Herr De Rosa hat mir schon geantwortet... Mist! Mist! Mist! Das wird teuer... Mein Cervelo S3 muss dann aber gehen.


----------



## stuhli (13. Oktober 2021)

Danke für auf dem Hinterkopf hauen @stummerwinter .
Ja derzeit werden Preise aufgerufen, die im Mond verankert sind.

@signalgrau  .....ich gehe von einer 5stelligen Summe aus....Viel Erfolg.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt mal unabhängig von Optik und Material...ein Rad mit mech. Record für 7,5 k€?

Ich überlege schon länger auf eine 2x12 Record mit Scheibenbremse für meinen Crosser, aber die Gruppe ist ~ 50 % teurer geworden...denke, da tut es meine 2x10 Record mit mech. Scheibenbremse auch noch..


----------



## stuhli (13. Oktober 2021)

Mein 2x11 Record/SuperRecord mix schaltet ja auch supergut und mit den Felgenbremsen bin ich auch zufrieden. Die 7800 sind mir auch zuviel. Ich würde eben gern mal so ein Teil fahren, ob da wirklich so ein Unterschied ist zu meinem.


----------



## Twenty9er (14. Oktober 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig von Optik und Material...ein Rad mit mech. Record für 7,5 k€?
> 
> Ich überlege schon länger auf eine 2x12 Record mit Scheibenbremse für meinen Crosser, aber die Gruppe ist ~ 50 % teurer geworden...denke, da tut es meine 2x10 Record mit mech. Scheibenbremse auch noch..


Nimm die Chorus. Schaltet nicht schlechter aber ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## maze665 (14. Oktober 2021)

Pfadfinder als Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe erstmal fertig gebastelt und das sogar noch vor dem Winter 
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag soll es hier am Niederrhein nochmal richtig schön, da wird es dann nach dem Umbau das erste Mal wieder richtig ausgeführt 
Wenn die Sitzposition endgültig gefunden ist wird auch nochmal am Gabelschaft Hand angelegt 

Bin auch ein bisschen verliebt, auch wenn ich das Rad jetzt schon fast 10 Jahre besitze


----------



## signalgrau (26. Oktober 2021)

Sehr schön! Ist das aus dem gleichnamigen Radladen in Aachen?


----------



## yellow-faggin (26. Oktober 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Ist das aus dem gleichnamigen Radladen in Aachen?



Ja 
Ist halt irgendein brauchbarer Taiwan-Rahmen der dann nach meinen Wünschen gepulvert wurde.
Vorbild war damals ein Tommasini Fire was ich mir aber schlicht nicht leisten konnte, da ungefähr 4-5x so teuer


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2021)

Da hätte ich noch einen Rahmen in ähnlichen Farbtönen rumliegen


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Oktober 2021)

Bereits in KW29 ist mir unerwartet und spontan ein Specialized Allez Sprint Red Hook Crit Edition Frame-Set über den Weg gelaufen, bei dem eigentlich schon vor der Probefahrt klar war, dass ich es haben möchte.
Aus erster Hand von einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen und Freund, hatte bei Kauf keine 300 Schönwetterkilometer runter.


















-Specialized Allez Sprint Red Hook Crit Edition 56 (2018 LTD, 300 Stück weltweit über alle RH verteilt)
-Specialized S-Works Carbon Power Dual Road Crankarms 52-36T 172,5mm
-Shimano Dura Ace R9100 Schaltwerk & Bremsen HR/VR
-Shimano Ultegra R8000 Umwerfer & STIs
-Jagwire Pro Mini Indexed Inline black
-Nokon 4mm Schaltaußenzug schwarz (um das Innenlager herum)
-SwissStop Flash PRO Yellow King Carbon
-Extralite CyberRear SL-2 24h & CyberFront SP 20h (HDC Ceramic Upgrade) | Munich Composites c45 Felgen | Sapim CX-Ray
-Shimano Dura Ace CS-R9100 11-30T Kassette
-KMC X11 SL DLC black
-Tune DC16+17 Schnellspanner
-Schwalbe PRO ONE (tube only) 700x25c
-Tubolito Tubo Road 60mm (2x)
-Syntace Liteforce 90mm -6°
-Syntace Racelite Carbon M matt 420mm 6°
-Tune UD Carbon Spacer 10mm
-Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm black
-Specialized Venge Vias S-WORKS Carbon Seatpost 380mm 20mm
-SQlab 612 ERGOWAVE® R Carbon 13cm
-Time Xpresso 12 Ti (Costelo Replika)

7,04 kg

Mehr Bilder hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97121

Die Ultegra STIs sind verbaut weil die 9100er STIs zwischenzeitlich überall ausverkauft waren und zuletzt mindestens 40 Wochen Lieferzeit hatten, beim Umwerfer waren mir der damals günstigste Internetpreis von 119€ zu happig.

Beide Teile werden noch gehen 9100er Dura Ace getauscht, wenn sich die Lage wieder etwas beruhigt hat.

Das Tarmac SL6 und das Allez Sprint teilen sich aktuell noch einen bzw. den LRS. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich bei 45mm bleibe oder dem Allez doch 47mm oder gar 61mm hohe Felgen spendiere. Bei den Naben und Speichen werden in jedem Fall wieder Extralite HDC und Sapim Cx-Ray verbaut.

Das Allez wird diesen Winter mein Zwift Rad sein und wohl die meiste Zeit auf dem Kickr v5 eingespannt verbleiben, eigentlich ist es eh viel zu schön und selten um es zu fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2021)

Wunderschönes Rad !


----------



## CHausK (28. Oktober 2021)

Ja, das muss man Specialized wirlich lassen: Wenn die eines neben überzogenen Preisen können, dann ist es "Design". Was die immer wieder an wunderschönen Lackierungen auf den Markt werfen...

Und sehr schön, dass der Rahmen bei dir so wirken darf, also alles andere schlicht schwarz gehalten ist. Das passt super


----------



## Cycliste17 (28. Oktober 2021)

Warum verkauft man ein Rad schon nach einer oder zwei Ausfahrten?


----------



## Schreiner (28. Oktober 2021)

Mega, gefällt mir super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (28. Oktober 2021)

Farbe ist wirklich  Richtig gut!



Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Warum verkauft man ein Rad schon nach einer oder zwei Ausfahrten?



Könnte mein Stiefvater sein. Der kauft auch einfach irgendwelche Dinge, die er im Moment gerade geil findet und nutzt sie zwei, drei mal. Danach stehen sie nur noch rum oder gehen weg. Vom Portemonnaie bis zu verschiedenen Fahrrädern.


----------



## stuhli (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn schon bunt, dann richtig. Superklasse


----------



## norman68 (28. Oktober 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Warum verkauft man ein Rad schon nach einer oder zwei Ausfahrten?



Kommt einfach so vor kann das aus eigener Erfahrung ein Lied davon singen.
Ich wär letztes Frühjahr eine Zeitlang im Krankenhaus gelegen und so mit Drogen voll gepumpt das ich doch damals glatt ein Rahmenset von Basso gekauft hatte. Es war nicht mal klar ob ich überhaupt je damit mal fahren könnte und mein Keller steht ja ehe schon mit einigen Rennräder voll. Hab es dann nach und nach dann aufgebaut um es in nun in 1 1/5 Jahre ganze 350 Kilometer gefahren. Ist also quasi auch noch neu ich bin aber selber noch nicht bereit mich von eins meiner Räder zu trenne und geb die Hoffnung noch nicht auf das es irgend wann mal wieder besser wird.


@Milan0 : Das Allez schaut schon richtig gut aus


----------



## Protz (30. November 2021)

Cipollini NK1K
Campagnolo Super Record EPS 12s
Campagnolo Bora One 50 clincher
Stages Cycling Powermeter & Dash L50
Deda Superzero Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkerband
Selle Italia SLR Boost kit carbonio flow Sattel
Look Kéo blade ceramic Pedalen
Elite Cannibal Flaschenhalter
Continental Attack / Force3 Reifen
Schwalbe Aerothan / Extraleicht Schläuche

7283g


----------



## signalgrau (30. November 2021)

Das Rad finde ich schon ganz nice. Campa SR, Felgenbremse und die Boras sehen schon gut aus. Bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung würde ich allerdings während der Fahrt Blackouts bekommen.


----------



## Protz (30. November 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Das Rad finde ich schon ganz nice. Campa SR, Felgenbremse und die Boras sehen schon gut aus. Bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung würde ich allerdings während der Fahrt Blackouts bekommen.




Es sind nur 15.5cm !!! xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2021)

Geile Kiste !


----------



## Erdnah (1. Dezember 2021)

Nurr de teutsche penumatici störe bei de belle bici dItalia!
Musssu schnelle mache Pirelli auffde cerchione di bicicletta!
Erdnah


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2021)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Nurr de teutsche penumatici störe bei de belle bici dItalia!
> Musssu schnelle mache Pirelli auffde cerchione di bicicletta!
> Erdnah


Oder Vittoria. Passen farblich besser 😉


----------



## Lefty88 (1. Dezember 2021)

custom Madone SLR....


----------



## signalgrau (1. Dezember 2021)

Krasses Geschoss!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2021)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> custom Madone SLR....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1380880



Geil !


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Dezember 2021)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Nurr de teutsche penumatici störe bei de belle bici dItalia!
> Musssu schnelle mache Pirelli auffde cerchione di bicicletta!
> Erdnah


Achso, die deutschen Reifen stören. Und was ist mit den französischen Pedalen? 
Eigentlich gehört das Faserzeug dann auch weg und Columbus oder Dedacciai-Geröhr als Rahmen. Die Anbauteile genauso. Sind mit Sicherheit aus fernöstlicher Herstellung. Tenax, Toray, Mitsubishi Rayon,....??


----------



## signalgrau (1. Dezember 2021)

Zum Glück lebt meine Freundin zeitweise in Mailand. Die schickt mir dann immer komprimierte Luft für meine De Rosa und Colnago Räder zum aufpumpen...


----------



## Erdnah (1. Dezember 2021)

Wenn meine Freunfin in Mailand leben würde, führe ich zum Komprimieren immer direkt zu ihr!
Erdnah


----------



## signalgrau (1. Dezember 2021)

Ist in Planung. De Rosa hat mir heute geschrieben, das mein neues Rad fertig wäre. Von Hamburg sind es aber ein paar Meter. Brauche Urlaub, Winterreifen und Red Bull....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protz (2. Dezember 2021)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Nurr de teutsche penumatici störe bei de belle bici dItalia!
> Musssu schnelle mache Pirelli auffde cerchione di bicicletta!
> Erdnah


Die contis sind leider leichter und schneller, aber es ist nicht so, daß ich nicht schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe! ✌🏻😉


----------



## Protz (2. Dezember 2021)

Die Regenschlampe:
LEEZE team Rahmen
Campagnolo Record 11s
Vision Tc50 Laufräder
Deda Zero Lenker & Vorbau
Selle Italia Sport flow Sattel
Voxom FH3 Flaschenhalter
Stages Powermeter & Dash L50
KMC x11 SL Kette
Look kéo blade Pedalen
Continental Sprinter tubular Reifen

7460g


----------



## kordesh (2. Dezember 2021)

Protz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1381351
> Die Regenschlampe:
> LEEZE team Rahmen
> Campagnolo Record 11s
> ...



Wieso keine Leeze Laufräder?


----------



## Protz (2. Dezember 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wieso keine Leeze Laufräder?


Hatte ich nicht im Schrank! 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## kordesh (2. Dezember 2021)

Protz schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht im Schrank! 🤷🏼‍♂️



Ach na denn. War offensichtlich trotzdem ganz ok der Schrank


----------



## eins4eins (17. Dezember 2021)




----------



## DavidLV (20. Dezember 2021)

eins4eins schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1388944



Sehr geil!! Aber ist das ein echtest Systemsix?


----------



## eins4eins (20. Dezember 2021)

Ja, wurde nur entlackt.


----------



## signalgrau (21. Dezember 2021)

Abgeholt bei De Rosa.
P.S. Das Gummiband am Sitzrohr deaktiviert die Elektronik bei Campa für den Transport oder Lagerung. Ob der Vorbau/ Lenker final ist, weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schnieke, das Blau.


----------



## stuhli (21. Dezember 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Abgeholt bei De Rosa.
> P.S. Das Gummiband am Sitzrohr deaktiviert die Elektronik bei Campa für den Transport oder Lagerung. Ob der Vorbau/ Lenker final ist, weiss ich noch nicht.Anhang anzeigen 1390669


Ä Träumsche…..bin gespannt auf Deinen ersten Fahrbericht, vor allem ob die Ultra WTOs wirklich so samtig laufen.


----------



## signalgrau (22. Dezember 2021)

Habe heute im kalten und grauen Mailand die ersten 50 km gedreht. Bin sehr begeistert. Als "alter" Campa Fahrer, der zwischenzeitlich fremdgegangen ist, war es ein Genuss. Die Ultra WTOs sind super smooth. Bei der Bremse kann ich SRAM und dieser Hersteller von Angelzubehör eine Scheibe von abscheiden. Habe beides) Morgen geht es im T4 Cali zurück über die Alpen und dann wird weiter getestet.


----------



## m4k1 (23. Dezember 2021)

Eins meiner vier


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Dezember 2021)

Schweißwetter auf der Familienheimfahrt an Heiligabend. 4h gegen 23kmh Wind und Regen.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2021)

Sonne im Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (28. Dezember 2021)

Heute abgeholt:


Mit den vorhandenen Laufrädern:


Sattel ist auch schon getauscht. Jetzt geht es an die Feineinstellung. Leider erstmal Indoor...


----------



## CHausK (28. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schönes Rad 
Aber die Zugverlegung könnte man noch optimieren. Der eine sieht schon komisch aus…


----------



## L+M (29. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt. Aber da muss ich eh ran, wenn die Lenkerposition endgültig feststeht. Spacer sind schon unter über den Vorbau gewandert. Ggf kommt noch ein kürzerer Vorbau dran. Dann werd ich die Leitungen eh kürzen müssen.


----------



## norman68 (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke du meinst die Spacer sind schon *über *den Vorbau gewandert, oder?
Die Basso Spacer und der Basso Vorbau würden besser passen. Den Vorbau gibt es als -11° oder 0° Version. Ich würde die -11° verbauen sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus.


----------



## L+M (30. Dezember 2021)

Hast recht...  
Ich probier mal diverse Vorbauten aus, die hier so rum liegen... Wobei mir der Basso schon zusagt.


----------



## L+M (30. Dezember 2021)

Der Deda Superleggero gefällt mir am Besten. So kann es morgen zur ersten Runde raus gehen...


----------



## schlaffe wade (30. Dezember 2021)

m4k1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1391678Eins meiner vier



Bombe ! Ist vom Fahrgefühl unter meinen Top 5 ! Und mit sicherer Hand aufgebaut !


----------



## Lakejumper (2. Januar 2022)

Nach der Sonntagstunde...


----------



## rocktom (8. Januar 2022)

Gios Compact Pro von 1996, Neu-Aufbau


----------



## signalgrau (8. Januar 2022)

rocktom schrieb:


> Gios Compact Pro von 1996, Neu-Aufbau



Meine Gedanken zu dem Sattel. Hast du eine Wasserwaage? 
Der Lenker passt nicht so richtig zu dem klassischen Rahmen. Sieht eher so Cross/Gravel aus. 
Der Schnellspanner vorne könnte auch auf die andere Seite.
Bringt Fanta viele Körner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocktom (8. Januar 2022)

ne hab keine Wasserwaage, danke für den Hinweis. Könnte ich mal bei Gelegenheit einstellen. Ja habe ich heute auch gemerkt, dass der Schnellspanner falsch rum ist. 
ps. In der Flasche ist nur Wasser


----------



## aka (9. Januar 2022)

Über den Tage einen neuen LRS eingespeicht ... Dazu die Naben mit der  Laubsäge bearbeitet weil die Speichen arg Aero sind


----------



## Godtake (9. Januar 2022)

man erkennt leider nix von den Laufrädern...


----------



## aka (9. Januar 2022)

Godtake schrieb:


> man erkennt leider nix von den Laufrädern...


Oh sorry. Hab keine guten Bilder ....








						IMG 20220109 112257~2
					

Foto: IMG 20220109 112257~2




					fotos.rennrad-news.de
				




Nix besonderes, dt Felgen, novatec Naben, uralte dt Aero Speichen. Hat in der Summe ca. 210 Euro gekostet.


----------



## signalgrau (10. Januar 2022)

Reifen sind inzwischen richtig positioniert. Spacer kommen noch runter. Das ist aber ein ganzer Tag an Arbeit...


----------



## RSkai (10. Januar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Spacer kommen noch runter. Das ist aber ein ganzer Tag an Arbeit...


Bis auf den Monsterklopper von Vorbau ein sehr schönes Rad. Wenn ich das aber lese, dann vergeht mir das Interesse an Systemintegration.


----------



## Cycliste17 (10. Januar 2022)

RSkai schrieb:


> Bis auf den Monsterklopper von Vorbau ein sehr schönes Rad. Wenn ich das aber lese, dann vergeht mir das Interesse an Systemintegration.


Funk-Schaltung gibt es ja schon, nur eine Funk-Bremse traut sich noch kein Hersteller. Dann werde die Vorbauten wieder dünner. 
Bin bei meinem neuen Renner froh dass die Leitungen erst am Steuerrohr in den Rahmen verlaufen. Wäscheleine finde ich nicht schlimm.


----------



## a73 (11. Januar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken zu dem Sattel. Hast du eine Wasserwaage?


Den Flite muss ich auch immer mit der Nase etwas höher als meine anderen Sättel montieren. Keine Ahnung warum.





Dein De Rosa Merak ist übrigens absolut und final mega endgeil! Wahnsinn!!!
Gratuliere dazu.

LG


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2022)

a73 schrieb:


> Den Flite muss ich auch immer mit der Nase etwas höher als meine anderen Sättel montieren. Keine Ahnung warum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1401038
> 
> ...


auf dem Bild erkennt man ja quasi nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2022)

zett78 schrieb:


> auf dem Bild erkennt man ja quasi nichts


Das erspart einem den Anblick der ST-RS505


----------



## a73 (11. Januar 2022)

Zweiter Versuch 😅






LG


----------



## Micha0707 (14. Januar 2022)

Trek kann ich auch. Heute aufgestanden, Entschluss gefasst und zum Händler.


----------



## Pio1 (15. Januar 2022)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Trek kann ich auch. Heute aufgestanden, Entschluss gefasst und zum Händler.




.. ja dann,allseits gute Fahrt.


----------



## HerryG (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, neu hier, mein Beitrag hier:






Stevens Izoard Pro Disc 2020 mit Leeze CC 50 Basic Laufrädern





Tarmac SL 2011 auf Rolle




White GX Pro20 mit Zipp 303s gepimpt zum Graveln


----------



## norman68 (20. Januar 2022)

Bei meinem C60 gab es neue Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha0707 (20. Januar 2022)

Draußen letzten Sonntag. 220 bereits auf der Uhr.


----------



## Lefty88 (30. Januar 2022)

Madone SLR... 🏁


----------



## Muckel1 (1. Februar 2022)

Felt F1 SL 56er
Dura ace komplett 
Fulcrum Wind 40 
25mm Contis 
Syntace Lenker
Sqlab carbon 
6,82kg so wie abgebildet(fahrfertig).

Schon etwas älter aber nicht langsam 😁


----------



## RSkai (1. Februar 2022)

Muckel1 schrieb:


> Felt F1 SL 56er
> Dura ace komplett
> Fulcrum Wind 40
> 25mm Contis
> ...


Schönes Rad aber die schlechten Schnappschüsse vorm Müllgitter sind nicht so pralle. Ich würde den Renner gern mal in einer Seitenansicht sehen.


----------



## Muckel1 (2. Februar 2022)

RSkai schrieb:


> Schönes Rad aber die schlechten Schnappschüsse vorm Müllgitter sind nicht so pralle. Ich würde den Renner gern mal in einer Seitenansicht sehen.


Ich hab leider zur Zeit keine besseren Bilder als vor dem Gitter 🤭.
Sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist und ich von indoor auf outdoor wechsel mache ich mal bessere.

1-2 vorm Gitter hab ich noch


----------



## helmsp (3. Februar 2022)

Seit gestern im Aufbau, ergo noch nicht ganz fertig. Darf ich es hier schon posten? 🧐


----------



## norman68 (3. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Seit gestern im Aufbau, ergo noch nicht ganz fertig. Darf ich es hier schon posten? 🧐


falsche Seite


----------



## signalgrau (3. Februar 2022)

Puh! Ein klassischer De Rosa Merak Rahmen. Sehr schön! Die Lackierung muss man mögen. Dann aber vorne nur ein Ritzel? Das sollte dann auch klassisch bleiben. Damals gab 10fach mit 2 Kettenblättern aber jeder wie er mag.

Ist schon die Sattelhöhe schon richtig eingestellt? Irgendwie stimmen für mich auf dem Bild die Proportionen noch nicht, oder dein Oberkörper ist im Verhältnis zu deinen Beinen wirklich lang.


----------



## helmsp (4. Februar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Puh! Ein klassischer De Rosa Merak Rahmen. Sehr schön! Die Lackierung muss man mögen. Dann aber vorne nur ein Ritzel? Das sollte dann auch klassisch bleiben. Damals gab 10fach mit 2 Kettenblättern aber jeder wie er mag.
> 
> Ist schon die Sattelhöhe schon richtig eingestellt? Irgendwie stimmen für mich auf dem Bild die Proportionen noch nicht, oder dein Oberkörper ist im Verhältnis zu deinen Beinen wirklich lang.


Die Shimano Kurbel mit 46t Wolf Tooth ist nur provisorisch bis die R7000 inkl. 50/34 in der richtigen Länge ankommt.
Baujahr-ident werde ich, aufgrund von Zeit/Geld/Effizienz, es nicht restaurieren, ergo ein Mix aus R7000 Schaltwerke, Ultegra-Kassette und Tiagra-Hebel.

Sattelhöhe ist pi mal Daumen richtig aber Lenker und Vorbau (Cinelli 100mm) sind auch provisorisch da ich auf einen mit 80mm Vorbau (oder gar 60mm?) und Lenker mit weniger Reach warte.
Auch folgt noch eine Sattelstütze ohne Offset.
Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich lange Beine und/oder kurzen Oberkörper habe (184cm und 89cm SL) und tu mir schwer einen passenden Rahmen zu finden. Richtig wohl fühl ich mich nur auf meinen älteren Trek Domane 58cm mit Endurance-Geometrie und 80cm Vorbau.


----------



## Motorenwerke (4. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> ... und *80cm* Vorbau.



Wäre für mich unfahrbar, Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (5. Februar 2022)

Motorenwerke schrieb:


> Wäre für mich unfahrbar, Respekt!


Ich mag 100mm auch mehr vom Fahrgefühl (und Ästhetik) aber dann bin ich zu gestretcht.

Damit es nicht OT wird, hier ein Bild vom Reiserad.


----------



## signalgrau (5. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich lange Beine und/oder kurzen Oberkörper habe (184cm und 89cm SL) und tu mir schwer einen passenden Rahmen zu finden. Richtig wohl fühl ich mich nur auf meinen älteren Trek Domane 58cm mit Endurance-Geometrie und 80cm Vorbau.


Bei mir ist es (zum Glück?) andersherum. Bei 1,91m habe ich eine SL von 85. Wenn du jetzt bei dem Rahmen einen 60er Vorbau fahren musst, ist der Rahmen einfach zu groß für dich. Ist das ein 60er/61er? Ein 56er sollte bei besser passen.


----------



## Hugo (6. Februar 2022)

RSkai schrieb:


> Bis auf den Monsterklopper von Vorbau ein sehr schönes Rad. Wenn ich das aber lese, dann vergeht mir das Interesse an Systemintegration.


Hab gestern an meiner Teammachine den Tag Arbeit investiert…. War  „nur“ ein halber Tag, aber ja, ist aufwändig. Auf der anderen Seite. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, in den kommenden Jahren an dem Rad die Prozedur zu wiederholen, von daher, alles gut.
Das blaue Merak finde ich nicht schlecht…. Hab selbst lange damit geliebäugelt.


----------



## JensXTR (6. Februar 2022)

Also noch nicht ganz fertig hätte ich auch eins….


----------



## hellmono (7. Februar 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Also noch nicht ganz fertig hätte ich auch eins….Anhang anzeigen 1415893Anhang anzeigen 1415894Anhang anzeigen 1415895



Ich bin bis heute unschlüssig, ob ich die Pinerallo Rahmen mag. Aus dem könnte was schickes werden.

Unabhängig davon: Du wohnst ja scheinbar da, von wo DHL mir ständig Krempel schickt.


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Du wohnst ja scheinbar da, von wo DHL mir ständig Krempel schickt


Senf?


----------



## hellmono (7. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Senf?



Boah wie oft denn noch. Eulen nach Athen oder Sempf nach Düsseldorf schicken.


----------



## montklamot (9. Februar 2022)

Moin, mein Trek Emonda ALR hat ein Upgrade mit einer Campi Record erhalten, vorher war eine 105er verbaut, welche sehr gut gefunzt hat.


----------



## Bensemer (9. Februar 2022)

Die erste Runde mit Magped Road Pedale war schonmal vielversprechend. Vielleicht werden wir ja warm. Ansonsten hat die kleine Italienerin ein dreiviertel Kilo an rotierende Masse verloren.







Edith: Die hässliche Satteltasche werde ich dem Rad abgewöhnen. Jetzt wo es tubeless unterwegs ist brauch man nicht mehr so viel Zeugs mitschleppen und die Optik verhunsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signalgrau (9. Februar 2022)

montklamot schrieb:


> Moin, mein Trek Emonda ALR hat ein Upgrade mit einer Campi Record erhalten, vorher war eine 105er verbaut, welche sehr gut gefunzt hat.


Merkst du einen Unterschied bzw. hast du dich schon an die Campa "Schaltlogik" gewöhnt?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Februar 2022)

New Bike Day   Scott Addict RC 20 Mod. 2022











Die nächsten Bilder dann ohne Lampen und Sticker, bin direkt die 50km vom Händler heim geradelt


----------



## Rines (9. Februar 2022)

Das Scott gefällt mir richtig gut 👍🏼 
Nur der Turmbau zu Babel ist nix 😂


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Februar 2022)

Rines schrieb:


> Das Scott gefällt mir richtig gut 👍🏼
> Nur der Turmbau zu Babel ist nix 😂


Mir passt der so erstmal ganz gut und der Turm ist auch etwas voluminöser wegen der Kabelintegration (wobei das im Falle der SRAM Force aber eh nicht nötig wäre). Außerdem wie gesagt frisch ausm Laden. Da das Teil aber ein Firmenfahrrad ist muss ich den wenn dann beim Händler kürzen lassen, mache ich dann beim ersten Inspektionstermin denke ich.


----------



## signalgrau (9. Februar 2022)

Flaschenhalter hätten sie dir ja schon dazugeben können. Schönes Rad! Viel Spaß beim putzen!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Februar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter hätten sie dir ja schon dazugeben können. Schönes Rad! Viel Spaß beim putzen!



Hab ich drauf verzichtet, da hab ich genug rumliegen  
Putzen und montieren dann am Wochenende. 
Hab gleichmal ne schleichenden Platten vorne reingefahren hab ich gerade bemerkt. Schwalbe halt. Am Vorgänger mit Conti Gran Prix GT tabertausende KM pannenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (9. Februar 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Edith: Die hässliche Satteltasche werde ich dem Rad abgewöhnen. Jetzt wo es tubeless unterwegs ist brauch man nicht mehr so viel Zeugs mitschleppen und die Optik verhunsen.



Na ja freu dich nicht zufrüh du wirst da nicht der erste sein der am Straßenrad mit Plattfuß seht und wegen Tubeless meinte keinen Schlauch mehr mitnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## montklamot (10. Februar 2022)

Hier noch mein Trek Emonda ALR Disc BJ 2019, meine Rennfeile.


----------



## F_Hecker (10. Februar 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Also noch nicht ganz fertig hätte ich auch eins….Anhang anzeigen 1415895


Das Bike ist perfekt an die Umgebung angepasst


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Februar 2022)

So Setup ist fertig, Spacer müssen wohl bleiben, passt leider alles perfekt so 
Jetzt auch wieder mit dem SQLab 612 vom alten Rad, die Syncros Sättel taugen mir allesamt garnicht, hab hier langsam ne ganze Sammlung an Belcarras... (Addict 2017, Scale 2021, Addict RC 2022)


----------



## s3pp3l (12. Februar 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Edith: Die hässliche Satteltasche werde ich dem Rad abgewöhnen. Jetzt wo es tubeless unterwegs ist brauch man nicht mehr so viel Zeugs mitschleppen und die Optik verhunsen.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ... hatte die letzten zwei Ausfahrten jeweils einen Platten und musste das Safety-Car anrufen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Februar 2022)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ... hatte die letzten zwei Ausfahrten jeweils einen Platten und musste das Safety-Car anrufen.


 Gut wenn man eins hat, ich wüsste nicht wen ich anrufen soll 
Daher immer alles dabei. Die Syncros Tasche am Bild drüber ist extrem schmal, Reifen, Kettenschloss, Reifenheber und Multitool passen rein. Pumpe am Rahmen und gut.


----------



## s3pp3l (12. Februar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter hätten sie dir ja schon dazugeben können. Schönes Rad! Viel Spaß beim putzen!


Gab´s bei mir auch nicht ... nicht, dass ich auf zwei Bontrager Flaschenträger angewiesen wäre, aber ist mutet doch komisch an, wenn man die nicht dazu gibt (16€). Habe sie mir dann selbst gekauft, wollte nicht betteln ... aber der Händler hat die dann noch ewig montiert ... verstehe einer diese Welt


----------



## L+M (12. Februar 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> So Setup ist fertig, Spacer müssen wohl bleiben, passt leider alles perfekt so
> Jetzt auch wieder mit dem SQLab 612 vom alten Rad, die Syncros Sättel taugen mir allesamt garnicht, hab hier langsam ne ganze Sammlung an Belcarras... (Addict 2017, Scale 2021, Addict RC 2022)
> Anhang anzeigen 1419092


Ich hab ja nix gegen Spacer. Fahre meine momentan auch noch (überm Vorbau) spazieren. Aber warum man in Zeiten von Endurancegeometrien, einen integrierten Vorbau bei so nem "kurzen" Steuerrohr fährt erschliesst sich mir nicht. Ich finde das einfach nur unförmig... Trotzdem viel Spass und viele unfallfreie Km mit dem Rad.


----------



## s3pp3l (12. Februar 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gut wenn man eins hat, ich wüsste nicht wen ich anrufen soll


manchmal reicht auch das nicht  

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/las...lichsten-reparatur-fails.951278/post-17930120


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Februar 2022)

L+M schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nix gegen Spacer. Fahre meine momentan auch noch (überm Vorbau) spazieren. Aber warum man in Zeiten von Endurancegeometrien, einen integrierten Vorbau bei so nem "kurzen" Steuerrohr fährt erschliesst sich mir nicht. Ich finde das einfach nur unförmig... Trotzdem viel Spass und viele unfallfreie Km mit dem Rad.


Naja auf den Scott Produktfotos sind die zwei kleinen Spacer raus. Und das Addict RC ist halt nicht Endurance. Der Witz ist, Steuerrohr + Spacer (ohne Vorbau) betragen bei Addict RC trotzdem nur 18cm, beim alten 2017 Addict (Endurance Geo) sinds 19cm. Also selbst mit dem "Turm" ist es flacher für mich als zuvor.
Und als richtig krasser Racer kann man halt richtig weiter runter, von daher ist das schon ok denke ich. Ich will was zwischen Endurance und Race, fühlt sich bisher perfekt an. Die zwei kleinen Spacer raus wäre es 2cm flacher, aber was hab ich davon wenn ich es wegen der Optik mache und dann nicht mehr so gut drauf sitze. Die Spacer/ Vorbauten für integrierte Kabel sind halt relativ fett, muss man durch. Mir dennoch lieber als sichtbare Kabel (am Rennrad, am MTB will ich sowas nicht).

@s3pp3l Meine Güte, wieviel Pech hast du denn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (12. Februar 2022)

56er Rahmengrösse?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Februar 2022)

54cm (M), ich bin 1.73m groß.


----------



## signalgrau (12. Februar 2022)

Zumal du dir bei den meisten integrierten Systemen dreimal überlegst, ob man den Gabelschaft kürzt. Bei meinem Cervelo ist das recht einfach aber bei meinem De Rosa sind es ein paar Stunden Arbeit, da die Leitungen/Kabel komplett raus müssen.


----------



## Bensemer (13. Februar 2022)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na ja freu dich nicht zufrüh du wirst da nicht der erste sein der am Straßenrad mit Plattfuß seht und wegen Tubeless meinte keinen Schlauch mehr mitnehmen zu müssen.





s3pp3l schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ... hatte die letzten zwei Ausfahrten jeweils einen Platten und musste das Safety-Car anrufen.



Wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht, auch wenn mein Safety Car mit Fahrer immer rufbereit ist.
Die Satteltasche ist ziemlich groß. Da sind 2 normale Ersatzschläuche, 2 Reifenheber, Kettenzange mit Ersatzschloss, Kabelbinder und ein ziemlich großes Multitool drin.
Pumpe habe ich in der Trikottasche.

Vielleicht könnte ich ja zumindest die Packliste mal überdenken wie zB 1 Tubolito oder Aerothan und dann eine dezentere Tasche nehmen und nicht mehr diese "Arschrakete"

Damit nicht zu off: gestern bin ich in ziemlich fetten Hagel gekommen. Es wird Zeit für Frühling...


----------



## norman68 (13. Februar 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ...
> Da sind 2 normale Ersatzschläuche, 2 Reifenheber, Kettenzange mit Ersatzschloss, Kabelbinder und ein ziemlich großes Multitool drin.
> ...


Für was braucht es eine Kettezange auf der Tour? Die Kettenschlösser die ich kenne kann man alle ohne Werkzeug verschließen und mit etwas Geschick bekommt man die auch ohne auf. Auch hab ich ein Kettenschloss nur dabei wenn ich einer Mehrtagetour fahre. Bei der "Heimatrunde" wäre mir das noch nie in den Sinn gekommen so was mitzuschleppen. Da hab ich nur eine kleine Luftpumpe und eine Dose Pannenspray in der Trikottasche (bin nur Tubular unterwegs) mehr nicht.


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Februar 2022)

Statt Kettenzange einfach einen stabilen Schnürsenkel mitnehmen. Mit dem bekommt man das Schloss problemlos auf.


----------



## Bensemer (13. Februar 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Statt Kettenzange einfach einen stabilen Schnürsenkel mitnehmen. Mit dem bekommt man das Schloss problemlos auf.


Gut, das schafft auch der Kabelbinder.


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Februar 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Gut, das schafft auch der Kabelbinder.


Klar. Prinzipiell alles, was flexibel und stabil ist und siche einfädeln lässt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Februar 2022)

norman68 schrieb:


> Bei der "Heimatrunde" wäre mir das noch nie in den Sinn gekommen so was mitzuschleppen.


Kettenschloss und schleppen, der ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signalgrau (13. Februar 2022)

Satteltaschen gehören an Pferde oder Esel aber nicht an ein Rennrad... 

Ersatzschlauch nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr mit. Flickzeug und gut. Das passt alles in die kleine Tasche und die kommt hinten ins Trikot. Die kleine Lezyne Pumpe ist nicht im Bild (Kommt aber auch ins Trikot)


----------



## kordesh (13. Februar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Satteltaschen gehören an Pferde oder Esel aber nicht an ein Rennrad...
> 
> Ersatzschlauch nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr mit. Flickzeug und gut. Das passt alles in die kleine Tasche und die kommt hinten ins Trikot. Die kleine Lezyne Pumpe ist nicht im Bild (Kommt aber auch ins Trikot)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1419721Anhang anzeigen 1419853Anhang anzeigen 1419855



Geile Farbe! 
Sieht auf dem Bild aus wie ein Fremdkörper.
Ein geiler Fremdkörper…


----------



## hellmono (13. Februar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Satteltaschen gehören an Pferde oder Esel aber nicht an ein Rennrad...



Danke dass es jemand ausspricht! 

Ich hab auch nur eine kleine Tasche fürs Trikot, darin sind:

Ersatzschlauch
Reifenheber
Flickzeug
CO2 Kartusche + Adapter
Euroscheine
Adapter für die Pumpe an der Tanke
Minitool
Hiplock Minischloss
Seit 2020 eine Maske

Und die habe ich mit, ob 30 oder 100km. Frage mich immer, was da alles in den Koffer soll. 

Aber noch mal zum Scott vorn: Schönes Rad, hätte bessere Bilder von der Antriebsseite verdient. Dann sieht man auch die Pumpe nicht.


----------



## derfati (14. Februar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Danke dass es jemand ausspricht!
> 
> Ich hab auch nur eine kleine Tasche fürs Trikot, darin sind:
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen, welche Tasche du nutzt?

Und damit es nicht OT wird mein neuer, altersgerechter, Senioren-Komfort-Renner für längere Strecken.


----------



## hellmono (14. Februar 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welche Tasche du nutzt?



Ich hatte mir tatsächlich mal so eine fesche Herrenhandtasche geholt.
Davor aber lange auch nur einen robusteren Ziploc-Beutel genutzt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Februar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir tatsächlich mal so eine fesche Herrenhandtasche geholt.
> Davor aber lange auch nur einen robusteren Ziploc-Beutel genutzt.


Na toll, jetzt brauch ich die auch.
Pixel 6 Pro wird laut Kommentaren wohl recht eng, das normale sollte dann halbwegs gehen, dazu noch Geld und die obligatorische Maske, haha. 
Satteltasche bleibt aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdnah (16. Februar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Danke dass es jemand ausspricht!
> 
> Ich hab auch nur eine kleine Tasche fürs Trikot, darin sind:
> 
> ...


Im Falle eines Sturzes ist so eine Tasche oder gar Pumpe noch ungünstiger als ein flächiges Handy.
Mir gerade auf Teneriffa passiert: zwei Rippen gebrochen, Niere zum Glück nicht betroffen.
Zudem das Schwitzen im Sommer ... Ich versuche, in den Trikottaschen nur weiche Kleidung zu transportieren (und ggfs das Handy).
Erdnah


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2022)

Altmetall


----------



## Waits (16. Februar 2022)

Sandbahnrenner.


----------



## gokus (19. Februar 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Und damit es nicht OT wird mein neuer, altersgerechter, Senioren-Komfort-Renner für längere Strecken.
> Anhang anzeigen 1420260


Was ist das für ein heißes Teil?


----------



## CHausK (19. Februar 2022)

gokus schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein heißes Teil?


Sieht sehr stark nach nem Specialized  Roubaix aus…


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Februar 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sieht sehr stark nach nem Specialized  Roubaix aus…


Und sogar nach einem der teuren Modelle mit Futureshock 2.0 oder?


----------



## derfati (20. Februar 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und sogar nach einem der teuren Modelle mit Futureshock 2.0 oder?


Ja, ihr liegt richtig. 👌👍😎


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Februar 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und sogar nach einem der teuren Modelle mit Futureshock 2.0 oder?


Blöde Frage was ist das?


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (20. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem mein Cyclocrosser die letzten Sommer als Rennrad herhalten musste habe ich mit jetzt mal was schönes gekauft. Der schwere LRS (1890g) wurde auch gleich ersetzt. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## gokus (20. Februar 2022)

MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem mein Cyclocrosser die letzten Sommer als Rennrad herhalten musste habe ich mit jetzt mal was schönes gekauft. Der schwere LRS (1890g) wurde auch gleich ersetzt. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1424145


Schön!
Welches Modell ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxScholz1985 (20. Februar 2022)

Es ist das Endurace CF SL 7. Ich finde das Preis Leistungsverhältnis war echt gut. Bis auf den LRS


----------



## xeitto (20. Februar 2022)

Hatte ich auch überlegt, schönes rad. Dann ist es aber ein gebrauchtes Addict geworden


----------



## s3pp3l (20. Februar 2022)

MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Es ist das Endurace CF SL 7. Ich finde das Preis Leistungsverhältnis war echt gut. Bis auf den LRS


Preis-Leistunsverhältnis bei Canyon is top ... interessiere mich gerade für ein Gravel und die haben am Grail AL eine eTap für 2200€  Sehr interessant, auch wenn es das nicht werden wird.


----------



## derfati (20. Februar 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Blöde Frage was ist das?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Februar 2022)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch überlegt, schönes rad. Dann ist es aber ein gebrauchtes Addict geworden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1424217


Ah, die Farbe die das Rad in Zwift hat gibt es also wirklich


----------



## mogg (23. Februar 2022)

Endlich auch mein neuer Renner abholen können 😍


----------



## Milan0 (24. Februar 2022)

Ersten RennradKM 2022


----------



## mgerhard (26. Februar 2022)

Mein Ultimate CF SLX aus 2014, old but good.
Ultegra 6800er, Mavic Ksyrium SLR WTS, GP5000 25mm
Mods: Tune Wasserträger, Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
6,8kg gewogen


----------



## montklamot (6. März 2022)

Moin, hier mein letztes Projekt, Trek Boone mit der neuen Ultegra Di2 r8100, Morgen kann ich es abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (6. März 2022)

Ziemlich verknallt.


----------



## me72 (6. März 2022)

montklamot schrieb:


> Moin, hier mein letztes Projekt, Trek Boone mit der neuen Ultegra Di2 r8100, Morgen kann ich es abholen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1432790



Geile Lackierung.


----------



## xxxT (6. März 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Geile Lackierung.


Jep, passt zum Teppich ähh Fussboden.. 😜


----------



## helmsp (6. März 2022)

Fast fertig, 100mm Vorbau muss noch gegen eine 90mm getauscht und getestet werden.


----------



## King Jens one (8. März 2022)

Mein Winterrad hat neue Laufräder bekommen, es mag dekadent wirken aber mir wurden die Laufräder geschenkt


----------



## Al_Borland (8. März 2022)

Titanschlampe. Finde ich sympathisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanolo (8. März 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Fast fertig, 100mm Vorbau muss noch gegen eine 90mm getauscht und getestet werden.


scheint dir zu gross zu sein? Schönes Rad!


----------



## carofem (8. März 2022)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1432854
> 
> Ziemlich verknallt.


Sorry,aber irgendwie wollen mir die Stolls nicht so gefallen, mit ihren kantigen, wuchtigen Rohren, ein Rennrad sollte für mich schmächtig, grazil, leicht wirken, da gefallen mir runde ,ovale Röhrchen besser!


----------



## King Jens one (9. März 2022)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Titanschlampe. Finde ich sympathisch.



Ist leider nur ein Stahlrahmen :-(


----------



## aka (9. März 2022)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1432854
> 
> Ziemlich verknallt.


Warum eigentlich nicht mit Laufraedern von Bike Ahead? Die wuerden vom Design her gut passen


----------



## CHausK (9. März 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht mit Laufraedern von Bike Ahead? Die wuerden vom Design her gut passen


Ja, passt super:



Sind allerdings Testräder.
Meines ist noch in Arbeit, wenn’s fertig ist gibts dann auch ein ordentliches Bild 😉


----------



## helmsp (9. März 2022)

stefanolo schrieb:


> scheint dir zu gross zu sein? Schönes Rad!


Wieso? Rahmengröße 58, ich 184cm mit 89cm Schrittlänge. Sattelüberhöhung ist jetzt ca. 10cm und für mich schon grenzwertig. Wenn ich einen kleineren Rahmen nehmen würde wäre es noch mehr.


----------



## norman68 (11. März 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Wieso? Rahmengröße 58, ich 184cm mit 89cm Schrittlänge. Sattelüberhöhung ist jetzt ca. 10cm und für mich schon grenzwertig. Wenn ich einen kleineren Rahmen nehmen würde wäre es noch mehr.


Also entweder täuscht da die Perspektive gewaltig oder du liegst mit deinen 10cm Überhöhung echt stark daneben. Auf dem Foto sieht das nach Maximal 5cm aus


----------



## helmsp (11. März 2022)

norman68 schrieb:


> Also entweder täuscht da die Perspektive gewaltig oder du liegst mit deinen 10cm Überhöhung echt stark daneben. Auf dem Foto sieht das nach Maximal 5cm aus


Eben nochmals gemessen:
Lenker-Boden 92,4cm
Sattel-Boden 102,6cm
Wobei ich zum niedrigsten Punkt des Sattels gemessen habe.


----------



## metalmatrix (11. März 2022)

Meins… es IST ein Rennrad ☝️


----------



## gokus (12. März 2022)

Ziemlich verknallt, so schnell konnte ich noch nie beschleunigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter1304 (14. März 2022)

*Aurum Magma*

 Dura Ace di2 2x12 Gruppe
 Enve Carbon Sattelstütze mit 25mm Offset
 Enve Carbon Road Vorbau
 Enve Carbon Road Compact Lenker
 Enve SES 3.4 Disc Laufräder
 Prologo Scratch M5 Nack Sattel 
 Pirelli P Zero Race
 6,85 KG (ohne Pedale)
Eine Rakete! Klassischer Rahmen, kein Schnickschnack, bocksteif, mega-Antritt - ein Allrounder mit starker Affinität zu bergigem Terrain. Als Hintergrund auf dem ersten Bild diente übrigens das Hauptgebäude von Canyon in Koblenz


----------



## Al_Borland (14. März 2022)

Da haste aber nicht aus dem Regal gegriffen, sondern dich vom Schrein bedient.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. März 2022)

walter1304 schrieb:


> *Aurum Magma*
> 
> Dura Ace di2 2x12 Gruppe
> Enve Carbon Sattelstütze mit 25mm Offset
> ...


Sieht aus wie ein Canyon in dem Blau

(Ich hab mir das auch bei Hardys schonmal durchkonfiguriert. Träumchen  )


----------



## walter1304 (14. März 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Canyon in dem Blau
> 
> (Ich hab mir das auch bei Hardys schonmal durchkonfiguriert. Träumchen  )


Ja, Hardys übrigens eine Top Adresse!


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. März 2022)

walter1304 schrieb:


> Ja, Hardys übrigens eine Top Adresse!


Danke! Sind bei mir auch weit oben auf der Liste. Die haben nur zu viele Räder, die mir gefallen, da fällt das Entscheiden schwer 😆


----------



## maze665 (16. März 2022)

Neuen Laufradsatz für die Straße gefunden! 
Gefällt mir optisch viel besser als die neuen 303 und 303s! 
Die Tage wird dann noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt und Thomson spacer verbaut! 
Dann kann’s endlich wieder ins Freie gehen!


----------



## KonsiKleine (19. März 2022)

Ordentliche Photos kommen wenn sich dieser Saharastaub verzogen hat und die Sonne wieder durchkommt. So sind es 7.26kg in Rahmengröße 54


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (19. März 2022)

Neues Jahr, neues Rad ..


----------



## montklamot (21. März 2022)

Moin, so das Rad ist zuhause, es fährt sich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxScholz1985 (21. März 2022)

So gefällt mir mein neues Canyon Endurace 
1 x 12 oval, Zipp 303s Laufräder und Gabelschaft gekürzt.


----------



## CHausK (21. März 2022)

Schicke Farbe!
Mit einfach am Rennrad tue ich mich (!) allerdings einfach schwer...
Aber jeder wie er mag und kann!


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (21. März 2022)

Ist Gewöhnungssache. An meinem Cyclocrosser der vorher als Rennrad- Ersatz im Sommer herhalten musste bin ich auch 1 x 11 gefahren. Dann habe ich mich auch zu sehr an ovale Kettenblätter gewöhnt und Sram hat für seine Umwerfer keinen ovalen Kettenblätter freigegeben.


----------



## mrwulf (22. März 2022)

Cervelo S5 …ich liebe die Kiste!!


----------



## RSkai (22. März 2022)

montklamot schrieb:


> Moin, so das Rad ist zuhause, es fährt sich sehr gut.


Und sieht gut aus! Das ist mal ein modernes Rad, das mir tatsächlich gefällt - schöne Linien, tolle Lackierung.

Hier mein frisch aufgebauter Yougtimer


----------



## Beachtsgoana (23. März 2022)

Scapin S8 Dyesys.
Stahlrahmen mit schönen Details:
Sattelrohr und Kettenstreben aus Carbon. 
Elegante Klemmung der Sattelstütze im Rahmen.  
Am Steuerrohr ist "SCAPIN" ausgelasert und mit Carbon hinterlegt. 
Das Unterrohr ist beinahe blechdosendünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSkai (23. März 2022)

weil die Scapin-Stahlrahmen so schön sind...


----------



## m4k1 (23. März 2022)

Beachtsgoana schrieb:


> Scapin S8 Dyesys.
> Stahlrahmen mit schönen Details:
> Sattelrohr und Kettenstreben aus Carbon.
> Elegante Klemmung der Sattelstütze im Rahmen.
> ...


Traum!


----------



## KonsiKleine (24. März 2022)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Ordentliche Photos kommen wenn sich dieser Saharastaub verzogen hat und die Sonne wieder durchkommt. So sind es 7.26kg in Rahmengröße 54



Jetzt mit hübschen Photos


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2022)

Ziemlich geil, das Scott ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## kordesh (25. März 2022)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Jetzt mit hübschen Photos
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1444206Anhang anzeigen 1444207Anhang anzeigen 1444208Anhang anzeigen 1444209Anhang anzeigen 1444210Anhang anzeigen 1444211Anhang anzeigen 1444212Anhang anzeigen 1444213Anhang anzeigen 1444214Anhang anzeigen 1444215



Was ist das für ein abgefahrener Käfig? 
Cannondale Lefty? 🤪


----------



## EmDoubleU (25. März 2022)

@KonsiKleine 
Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu deinem Scott bzw. zu den Felgen: Sind das Nextie Wave?


----------



## norman68 (25. März 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> @KonsiKleine
> Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu deinem Scott bzw. zu den Felgen: Sind das Nextie Wave?



Schauen aus wie die Zipp 454 NSW


----------



## KonsiKleine (25. März 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> @KonsiKleine
> Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu deinem Scott bzw. zu den Felgen: Sind das Nextie Wave?



Princeton Carbonworks Wake 6560


----------



## CHausK (25. März 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein abgefahrener Käfig?
> Cannondale Lefty? 🤪


Siehe hier:
https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-...aefig-System-Hollowcage-Shimano-Dura-Ace-9200


----------



## kordesh (25. März 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-...aefig-System-Hollowcage-Shimano-Dura-Ace-9200



Hoppala. Der Preis erklärt auch, warum ich beim Stöbern nie darauf stoße, weil ich vorher längst aussteige. 
Aber geil sieht’s aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (25. März 2022)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Jetzt mit hübschen Photos
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1444206


Sieht spektakulär aus und ist wenigstens nicht Mattschwarz.
Allerdings hätte ich bei RH 54 schon weniger als 7 kg erwartet.


----------



## m4k1 (25. März 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-...aefig-System-Hollowcage-Shimano-Dura-Ace-9200


Das ding und den sinn dahinter check ich null! Sorry


----------



## CHausK (25. März 2022)

m4k1 schrieb:


> Das ding und den sinn dahinter check ich null! Sorry


Ich habe ja nur das Produkt verlinkt, bin also der falsche Ansprechpartner dafür.
Aber das ist halt wie bei den Käfigen von Ceramicspeed, Kogel und wie sie alle heißen: ne individuellere Optik und ggf. das ein oder andere Watt das man sich da spart.
Wenn jemand Bock auf sowas hat, warum denn nicht? Muss ja niemand.
Aber nicht jeder will halt ein Rad von der Stange fahren und an der Eisdiele hast du so auf jeden Fall nen Blickfang am Rad


----------



## Beachtsgoana (25. März 2022)

Standard Pulleys haben ein (Gleit-)Lager mit geringem Durchmesser.
Hier ist der Durchmesser viel größer, ergo ist der Umfang / die Reibfläche ein Vielfaches. 
Erhöht sich nicht dadurch zwangsläufig die Reibung?


----------



## m4k1 (25. März 2022)

Die angeblichen aero gains werden von der größeren reibung gefressen. 
Hübsch, ja (wenns gefällt), aber sinnvoll, zu dem preis? Fix nicht


----------



## Al_Borland (25. März 2022)

Hambini hatte das Teil mal geroastet. Zu köstlich. 
Keramiklager, die keine sind, Käfig lässt sich mit der Hand verbiegen.


----------



## KonsiKleine (25. März 2022)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hambini hatte das Teil mal geroastet. Zu köstlich.
> Keramiklager, die keine sind, Käfig lässt sich mit der Hand verbiegen.



Was ich von Hambini halte, schreibe ich hier besser nicht, sonst werde ich gesperrt. Ich habe nicht annähernd den regulären Preis bezahlt für den Hollowcage (sonst hätte ich sicher keinen  ), bisher läuft er sauber, und überraschend leise. Optisch gefällt er mir, aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## m4k1 (25. März 2022)

Hambini is ein depp, aber er hat mit vielem recht und ist handwerklich wirklich gut drauf


----------



## Al_Borland (25. März 2022)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Was ich von Hambini halte, schreibe ich hier besser nicht, sonst werde ich gesperrt. Ich habe nicht annähernd den regulären Preis bezahlt für den Hollowcage (sonst hätte ich sicher keinen  ), bisher läuft er sauber, und überraschend leise. Optisch gefällt er mir, aber das ist Geschmackssache


Alles gut. Wer das Teil wg. des Performancegewinns kauft, ist eh nicht mehr zu retten. Optik ist speziell, kann aber verstehen, wenn das jemand gut findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (27. März 2022)

mit dem LRS zählt das als RR


----------



## Makaba (6. April 2022)

Mein Koga Miyata Stahlradl von1989 mit kompletter Shimano 600 Tricolor Ausstattung.
Wollte ich eigentlich mal auf KA gegen ein retro MTB eintauschen aber das Interesse hielt sich sehr in Grenzen und so darf es weiterhin in der Wohnung sein Dasein fristen 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. April 2022)

Da reihe ich mich mit meinem Koga Miata Gran Winner gerne ein.


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (6. April 2022)

Leute, Leute. Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, bei dem was hie gepostet wird.


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. April 2022)

Wieso? Ist nur Aero hübsch genug?


----------



## baerst5 (6. April 2022)

Manche glauben vermutlich einfach, dass ein Rennrad schwarz und aus Carbon sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (6. April 2022)

Ist ja hier human.
Oder was glaubt ihr was im Rennrad Forum los ist, wenn Bilder von Rädern gepostet werden wo nicht mal die einfachsten Grundlagen für Rennradportraits eingehalten werden?
(z.B. Reifenbeschriftung zum Ventil ausgerichtet, beide Laufräder zueinander ausgerichtet, Kette vorne auf dem großen Blatt, Grundreinigung mit der Zahnbürste, Rahmen frisch poliert und gewachst, …)
🤪

Bei Rädern mit viel zu niedriger Sattelstütze und nach rechts verschobenen Lenker wird man da des Forums verwiesen 😜


----------



## xxxT (6. April 2022)

Sind doch 2 schicke Räder ,reifen vllt n bissel schmal..


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. April 2022)

Wer ist eigentlich Hambini?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. April 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Sieht spektakulär aus und ist wenigstens nicht Mattschwarz.
> Allerdings hätte ich bei RH 54 schon weniger als 7 kg erwartet.


Naja selbst das Topmodell von Scott selber wiegt 7.3kg. Ist halt ein Aero-Rahmen. Der kommt an die Addict RC beim Gewicht nicht ran. 100g mehr haste da immer (zum Addict RC mit HMX). Der HMX SL beim Addict RC Topmodell schnippt nochmal 150g oder so weg.


----------



## signalgrau (6. April 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Hambini?


Muss man nicht kennen. Kontrovers diskutierter Typ auf YT.

Abgesehen davon finde ich es gut, das jeder sein Rennrad postet. Das kann man dann gut finden oder weiter scrollen. Dieses "die Reifen müssen zwingend so zum Ventil ausgerichtet sein", etc. Bullshit hat mich früher auch getriggert aber inzwischen sehe ich das gelassen. 

Der beste Rennrad/Mountainbike Fahrer ist der, der dabei am meisten Spaß hat.


----------



## kordesh (6. April 2022)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 18027509"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Leute, Leute. Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, bei dem was hie gepostet wird.



Na los! Dann hau mal so richtig einen raus! 😜


----------



## Makaba (6. April 2022)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 18027509"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Leute, Leute. Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, bei dem was hie gepostet wird.


Entschuldige, wollte dich damit nicht verletzen.


----------



## stummerwinter (6. April 2022)

Habsch auch...so ein Rat...


----------



## micel3 (7. April 2022)

Gibt es hier denn ein "Sub-Forum" für Oldtimer oder Youngtimer? (für Rennräder)


----------



## DavidLV (7. April 2022)

micel3 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier denn ein "Sub-Forum" für Oldtimer oder Youngtimer? (für Rennräder)



Wieso sollen ältere Rennräder nicht hierrein dürfen? Sind doch auch Rennräder und sorgen für bissl Abwechslung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (7. April 2022)

Finde auch, dass hier alles rein kann. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.
Hier 3 Mal das fast gleiche Rad 😉


----------



## Twenty9er (7. April 2022)

Beachtsgoana schrieb:


> Standard Pulleys haben ein (Gleit-)Lager mit geringem Durchmesser.
> Hier ist der Durchmesser viel größer, ergo ist der Umfang / die Reibfläche ein Vielfaches.
> Erhöht sich nicht dadurch zwangsläufig die Reibung?


Nein, die Reibung sinkt etwas weil der Umschlingungswinkel kleiner ist. Die Reibung entsteht in der Kette. Zwischen Schaltrolle und Kette ist keine Bewegung, also auch keine Reibung.


----------



## linzinator (7. April 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Finde auch, dass hier alles rein kann. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Hab selbst einen klassischen Alu-Renner und ein Carbon-Rennrad.
Bei Gelegenheit kommt noch eins aus Stahl, bin auf der Suche nach ner Gazelle.


----------



## Erdnah (7. April 2022)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Nein, die Reibung sinkt etwas weil der Umschlingungswinkel kleiner ist. Die Reibung entsteht in der Kette. Zwischen Schaltrolle und Kette ist keine Bewegung, also auch keine Reibung.


Fast richtig. Und es gibt eben die Reibung in der Lagerung der Schaltrolle, die bei dem vergrößerten Durchmesser steigt (und vom Anbieter nie erwähnt wird, neben dem aerodynamischen Nachteil des tiefer stehenden / längeren Schaltwerkkäfigs).
Erdnah


----------



## stummerwinter (7. April 2022)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Nein, die Reibung sinkt etwas weil der Umschlingungswinkel kleiner ist. Die Reibung entsteht in der Kette. Zwischen Schaltrolle und Kette ist keine Bewegung, also auch keine Reibung.


Nicht ganz…wenn die Kette die Zähne umschlingt, also beim Einlaufen der Glieder in das Zahnprofil,  reibt es auch, wenn auch nur wenig, sonst gäbe es keinen Verschleiß…


----------



## stuhli (7. April 2022)

linzinator schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Hab selbst einen klassischen Alu-Renner und ein Carbon-Rennrad.
> Bei Gelegenheit kommt noch eins aus Stahl, bin auf der Suche nach ner Gazelle.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1453275


Das Strada Uno hat mir schon immer gefallen. Dann mit der Classified Nabe un man hätte 'alle Spatze gfonge' 

(welche Grösse ist das und wie sind Deine Abmessungen?)


----------



## linzinator (7. April 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das Strada Uno hat mir schon immer gefallen. Dann mit der Classified Nabe un man hätte 'alle Spatze gfonge'
> 
> (welche Grösse ist das und wie sind Deine Abmessungen?)



Ja, die ist mir auch beim Aufbau durch den Kopf gegangen.
Komme aber ganz gut klar so, 44t - 10/36.

Ist ein XL Rahmen.
Bin 190 cm mit 90 cm Beinlänge.


----------



## Popeye34 (8. April 2022)




----------



## Orbea-OIZ (10. April 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist nur Aero hübsch genug?


Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich konnte mich nie für RR begeistern. Darum bin ich auch nur MTB gefahren. Dann ist mir mal ein Basso Laguna unter die Augen gekommen. Seit dem habe ich Spaß am RR fahren. Habe mir dann mitte 21 ein Orbea Orca Team e21 geordert und habe damit richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (10. April 2022)

Basso Laguna... 🥰


----------



## aka (11. April 2022)

Crosser im Strassenkleid


----------



## kordesh (11. April 2022)

Laufräder, Lenker, Antrieb und Sattel sind geblieben, Rest neu.
Der Sattel stört mich etwas, aber der bleibt, weil er so gut passt.
Ansonsten mit der Lenkerhöhe probieren udn dann final den Gabelschaft kürzen. 
Habe Bock auf die erste Ausfahrt!


----------



## CHausK (11. April 2022)

Sehr schönes, klassisch anmutendes Rennrad.
Aber sind das roten Naben? Mit zumindest schwarzen Schnellspannern würde das nicht ganz so auffallen und meines Erachtens harmonischer aussehen.

Zweck Sattel: optisch wirklich schwierig (die Nase sieht wie abgeknickt aus), aber wenn er passt dann lassen.


----------



## xxxT (11. April 2022)

Weissgrauschwarz ist wohl iwie In.


----------



## kordesh (11. April 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sehr schönes, klassisch anmutendes Rennrad.
> Aber sind das roten Naben? Mit zumindest schwarzen Schnellspannern würde das nicht ganz so auffallen und meines Erachtens harmonischer aussehen.
> 
> Zweck Sattel: optisch wirklich schwierig (die Nase sieht wie abgeknickt aus), aber wenn er passt dann lassen.



Jau. Sind rote Naben. Gute Idee mit den schwarzen Spannern. Das probiere ich mal aus. 
Ich finde es aber gar nicht mal schlecht mit den roten Naben. 
Jau. Sattel passt so. Optisch echt ne Katastrophe! Aber der hat mich schon 11 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit durchgebracht, ohne das ich auch nur irgendwas im Sitzbereich hatte - der muss bleiben! 




xxxT schrieb:


> Weissgrauschwarz ist wohl iwie In.



Echt?! Nem Trend bin ich da nicht wissentlich gefolgt. Ich fand den Rahmen geil und hab ihn eingepackt. 
Gar nicht so leicht Stahl mit Schnellspanneraufnahme zu finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (11. April 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Echt?! Nem Trend bin ich da nicht wissentlich gefolgt. Ich fand den Rahmen geil und hab ihn eingepackt.
> Gar nicht so leicht Stahl mit Schnellspanneraufnahm


Man findet momentan anscheinend keinen ernstzunehmenden Hersteller der angesagte(s) Stahlrahmen(geröhr) zu ernstzunehmenden Preisen anbieten kann,.
Aso mein alu cube cross race ist auch grau schwarz.


----------



## Deihlos (12. April 2022)

Anbei mein neuester Aufbau. Bergziege.
S-Works Aethos (Jet Fuel) 56 mit Roval Apinist Sattelstütze (ungekürzt), Ultegra Di2 11 Schaltung und Bremshebel mit Magura MT 8 FM Bremszangen und Galfer CL 160/140 Scheiben, NoName China 11s UL 11-32 Kassette, Easton EC90SL Kurbel mit InPeak PM und Bingham Custom Spider (gefräster Spider aus Kanada) mit Extralite Octaramp RC-2, Bontrager XXX Lenker-Vorbaueinheit abgeschliffen aufs Sichtcarbon mit Silva Forello Lenkerband, LB AR24 LRS mit Novatec UL Carbon Naben und Veloflex Corsa Evo 28mm Reifen Tubeless, No Name China Carbon Sattel, Exustar TI Road Pedale, No Name GPS Einheit und No Name China Flaschenhalter.
Fahrfertig mit GPS Mount, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Sattel. 6060g


----------



## aka (12. April 2022)

Deihlos schrieb:


> Anbei mein neuester Aufbau. Bergziege.
> S-Works Aethos (Jet Fuel) 56 mit Roval Apinist Sattelstütze (ungekürzt), Ultegra Di2 Schaltung und Bremshebel mit Magura MT 8 FM Bremszangen und Galfer CL 160/140 Scheiben, NoName China UL 11-32 Kassette, Easton EC90SL Kurbel mit InPeak PM und Bingham Custom Spider (gefräster Spider aus Kanada) mit Extralite Octaramp RC-2, Bontrager XXX Lenker-Vorbaueinheit abgeschliffen aufs Sichtcarbon mit Silva Forello Lenkerband, LB AR24 LRS mit Novatec UL Carbon Naben und Veloflex Corsa Evo 28mm Reifen Tubeless, No Name China Carbon Sattel, Exustar TI Road Pedale, No Name GPS Einheit und No Name China Flaschenhalter.
> Fahrfertig mit GPS Mount, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Sattel. 6060g
> Anhang anzeigen 1456421


Woah geiles Gewicht!
Hast du Infos zur Kassette, wie leicht ist die und wie schaltet sie sich?


----------



## Deihlos (12. April 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Woah geiles Gewicht!
> Hast du Infos zur Kassette, wie leicht ist die und wie schaltet sie sich?


Schaltet sich wie eine Ultegra ist aber ein wenig lauter.
Meine war 217g 








						41.0US $ 59% OFF|ZTTO Ultraleicht Straße Fahrrad 11 S 11 28T SLR2 Kassette 11 Geschwindigkeit 11 32T/34T/36T Freilauf 11V K7 Radfahren CNC Kies Bike HG System|Fahrrad Freilauf|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Anika7 (13. April 2022)

yohooo! mein neues R11  lieb die Farbe!


----------



## s3pp3l (15. April 2022)

Endlich mal wieder Wetter für die Straße! Panorama so lala ... aber hey, es ist die Saar. Nach 106 km war dann endlich der Mönch zu Gast!


----------



## rocktom (18. April 2022)

Mein neues ORBEA Avant h30


----------



## stuhli (18. April 2022)

Ich zeig mal 2 Bilder von meinem Titanbomber.
Das erste zeigt wie ich es derzeit fahre mit Campa Eurus LRS aus 2004 und 25er Reifen.




Und hier mit dem 4ZA Radsatz aus dem Ridley meines Kumpels. Heute nach der Ausfahrt mal probehalber montiert. Der Gag* an der Sache. Da sind 28er montiert und es passt durch. 




*Gag deshalb, weil ich mal einen 28er Reifen auf den Eurus hatte und es nicht gepasst hat. Klar, die sind auch schmaler als die 4ZA und der Reifen baut dadurch höher scheints. Jetzt könnt Ihr euch vorstellen was meine nächste Anschaffung sein wird. 
Die Höhe sieht gut aus, muss aber nicht sein. Wunsch wäre Campa WTO33. Die Eurus wandern dann ins Singlespeed wenn sie passen oder bleiben als Ersatz (Winterräder).


----------



## xxxT (18. April 2022)

Ich sag mal so ,unter 28mm will ich nix mehr fahren, oder anders,für über 3,5 bar bin ich zu alt..^^


----------



## EmDoubleU (20. April 2022)

Mein Asphalttourer - 2018er Giant Defy Advanced neu mit SRAM AXS 1x12. Ich weiß, für echte Roadies ein NoGo, für mich persönlich aber eine simple Offenbarung nach Shimano Ultegra 2x11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (22. April 2022)

Ready for summer…🏁☀️


----------



## kordesh (22. April 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ready for summer…🏁☀️
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463250



Heftiges Teil! 
Wie hoch sind die Felgen?


----------



## Lefty88 (22. April 2022)

79,5mm -> Zipp‘s…


----------



## DavidLV (22. April 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Mein Asphalttourer - 2018er Giant Defy Advanced neu mit SRAM AXS 1x12. Ich weiß, für echte Roadies ein NoGo, für mich persönlich aber eine simple Offenbarung nach Shimano Ultegra 2x11.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1462140


Mir taugts! Welche Kassette is das? Bzw. welches Kettenblatt?


----------



## kordesh (22. April 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> 79,5mm -> Zipp‘s…



Stehen dem Rad gut!
Der Rahmen ist ja recht wuchtig, da passen die Ballermänner an Laufrädern gut rein!
Sehen auf dem Bild allerdings höher aus


----------



## Lefty88 (22. April 2022)

Hier wirkt es ggf. eher wie 80mm 😉


----------



## dopero (22. April 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein eBike. 🤔


----------



## Lefty88 (22. April 2022)

Ähm nein…Ist alles, aber keine E-Schachtel 😅😅


----------



## EmDoubleU (22. April 2022)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Mir taugts! Welche Kassette is das? Bzw. welches Kettenblatt?



Hi,

das ist eine SRAM Force Kurbel mit dem originalen 46er KB, als Kassette werkelt hinten eine SRAM Rival XPLR mit 10-44. 

Ich finde die Rival-Kassette optisch ansprechender, bei der Force-XPLR stört mich das größte farblich abgesetzte Aluritzel. Deshalb habe ich auch den kleinen Gewichtsnachteil akzeptiert. Die Bandbreite der möglichen Übersetzungen ist so für mich und mein persönliches Anwendungsgebiet mit flotten Asphalttouren perfekt. 

An der 2x11 hat mich immer gestört, dass ich bei Kettenblattwechseln gegenschalten musste. Außerdem habe ich die kleinen Ritzel an der Kassette selbst mit einer 50/34er-Kurbel vorn nur in den seltensten Fällen genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (23. April 2022)

Das Trek schaut brutal aus und die Farbe ist ein Traum❤️, viel Spaß damit👍


----------



## s3pp3l (23. April 2022)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das Trek schaut brutal aus und die Farbe ist ein Traum❤️, viel Spaß damit👍


Da gebe ich dir recht. Habe mir gestern das Top Fuel (MTB, deswegen kein Bild) angeschaut in "Marigold to Red to Purple Abyss Fade" --> super (auch wenn ich an eine Paulaner Spezi Dose denken musste  ) Und mit Project One kannst du dir ohnehin alles selbst gestalten ... auch der Preis ist dann brutal


----------



## hellmono (23. April 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hier wirkt es ggf. eher wie 80mm 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463264



Sieht richtig gut aus!
Muss man aber auch fahren wollen (die hohen Laufräder).

Ist das Kettenblatt original?


----------



## Caese (24. April 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hier wirkt es ggf. eher wie 80mm 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463264


Sieht schnell aus! Was n das für ein Hersteller?

Ed.: Ich meine natürlich den Rahmen


----------



## norman68 (24. April 2022)

Caese schrieb:


> Sieht schnell aus! Was n das für ein Hersteller?


Einfach mal Lesen was drauf steht oder der Fahrer dazu geschrieben hat. Hersteller ist Zipp.


----------



## dopero (24. April 2022)

norman68 schrieb:


> Einfach mal Lesen was drauf steht oder der Fahrer dazu geschrieben hat. Hersteller ist Zipp.


Ich nehme an das war eher als scherzhafter Hinweis auf die „dezenten“ Beschriftungen am ganzen Rad gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (25. April 2022)

Am Wochenende mit meinem alten Alltagsrad meine ersten 200er gemacht/geschafft. Diesmals mit extra Satteltasche da ich mehr Stauraum für einen Powerbank, Gelpacks, etc, brauchte.


----------



## stuhli (25. April 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ich zeig mal 2 Bilder von meinem Titanbomber.
> Das erste zeigt wie ich es derzeit fahre mit Campa Eurus LRS aus 2004 und 25er Reifen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1460935
> 
> ...


.....soweit der Plan.

2mal Post


Montage brauchte etwas....dafür sind die Reifen ohne Milch dicht.




Die Freude war groß....der Außendurchmesser leider auch 




Das Bild zeigt den hinteren Bremssteg. Die Unterlagscheiben (die ich ersetzen werde) könnte ich ja etwas nach oben machen aber am Steg selbst ists zu knapp. Liegts am Reifen oder daran wie er auf er sich auf der speziellen Felge legt. Wir werden es nie erfahren. Bei den Vittoria auf der 4ZA Felge wars bissl besser, von wirklich Platz will ich nicht sprechen.
Lösung ist aber schon gefunden.... mein Kumpel hat sich für seinen Zweit-LRS die 26er Wolfpack geholt, weil er mit den 24er sehr zufrieden ist. Wir tauschen - fahr zwar dann nicht tubeless aber das kann ich auf dem Rennrad verschmerzen.


----------



## Freefall79 (26. April 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hier wirkt es ggf. eher wie 80mm 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463264


Klasse Teil, die Optik ist mächtig!
Bei der fotografierten Gangwahl (groß-groß) steht der SW-Käfig recht steil. Passt die Kettenlänge und muss das wegen der Ceramic-Speed SW-Röll"chen" so sein, oder ist die Kette ein wenig zu lang?
Mit meiner Kraft in den Beinen würde ich mich mit so einem Geschoss hoffnungslos lächerlich machen, aber Spaß dran hätte ich wohl auch


----------



## Lefty88 (26. April 2022)

Die CS Röllchen bzw. auch der Käfig ist nicht 100% mit dem original Dura-Ace Käfig vergleichbar. Abweichungen der Kettenlinie in geringem Umfang scheinen normal zu sein. Im Fahrbetrieb passt soweit aber alles tip top. 

VG 👍


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2022)

Mal wieder meins bei mdrza fotografiert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2022)

Campa aus der für mich schönsten Epoche.  Und der Rest stimmt natürlich auch.


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2022)

Ja fährt sich durch den Tausch auf den Stahlrahmen so unfassbar bequem. Schnell war ich mit Alu / Carbon Rahmen davor auch nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2022)

Mit der Begründung müsste ich jeglichen Leichtbau konsequent von meinem verbannen...


----------



## JensXTR (2. Mai 2022)

da möchte ich mein Storck auch mal hier zeigen. Hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## schlaffe wade (2. Mai 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> da möchte ich mein Storck auch mal hier zeigen. Hoffe es gefällt...


 Mit Campa  & FB bist Du eh schon weit im Bonusbereich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (3. Mai 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> da möchte ich mein Storck auch mal hier zeigen. Hoffe es gefällt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1470133
> Anhang anzeigen 1470135
> ...


Bei leicht aussehenden Teilchen,wäre es schön, wenn man das Gewicht(Komplettrad)dazu erwähnt !?


----------



## JensXTR (3. Mai 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Bei leicht aussehenden Teilchen,wäre es schön, wenn man das Gewicht(Komplettrad)dazu erwähnt !?


Das Gewicht liegt fahrbereit bei genau 7,0 kg


----------



## DavidLV (4. Mai 2022)

Am Montag die neue Rakete eingeweiht.


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Mai 2022)

Bin grad fertig geworden, ist noch nicht Endzustand. Suche noch passende Flaschenhalter und Pedale.
Rad gebraucht gekauft, zustand wie neu, DuraAce durch Sram Red ersetzt, Lenker und Vorbau jetzt 3T.



Anhang anzeigen 1471477


----------



## L+M (4. Mai 2022)

Mir ist da zu viel "Radau" am Rad... Wirkt aufs Auge total unruhig. Dazu die Sattelstütze... Aber trotzdem viel Spass und viele schnelle Km mit dem Cervelo!


----------



## dopero (4. Mai 2022)

Erster Gedanke: „Litfaßsäule“


----------



## BikenderBayer (4. Mai 2022)

Die Sattelstütze ist wirklich etwas "individuell". Gehört das standardmäßig so? Ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich ganz stimmig, würde aber noch einen farblich passenden Sattel suchen. 
Von Elite gibt es vielleicht passende Flaschenhalter.








						Elite Custom Race Plus Flaschenhalter
					

Elite Custom Race Plus Flaschenhalter – bewährter Klassiker in neuem Design Der Custom Race Plus Flaschenhalter von Elite hat ein Design-Update erhalten, lässt dadurch aber nichts von seinen erprobten Stärken vermissen. Durch das Elastomer passt er s




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Mai 2022)

Moin,
da sieht man mal, wie sich die Bikes von damals und heute unterscheiden. Die vielen Schriftzüge auf Rahmen und LRS waren vor Jahren eben angesagt. Was noch geändert wird sind die Spacer, da kommen welche ohne Beschriftung.
Die Sattelstütze war von Cervélo dazu bestimmt das Rad auch für Zeitfahren zu nutzen und die Sitzposition entsprechend anzupassen. Mir taugt sie, weil ich zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen bin.
Flaschenhalter von Elite habe ich auf dem Schirm, Danke für den Hinweis!
Das Rad wird nicht gefahren, höchstens mal zur Eisdiele. Ich habe zwei Rennräder für Training und Wettkampf.
Das Rad wollte ich unbedingt haben, es war zu seiner Zeit der heiße shice, den man sich nicht leisten konnte und mit dem das Team CSC bei der Tour gefahren ist.
Freue mich über weitere (konstruktive) Kritik.


----------



## ehrles8 (4. Mai 2022)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Das Rad wird nicht gefahren, höchstens mal zur Eisdiele. Ich habe zwei Rennräder für Training und Wettkampf..


Schade, ich würde wetten das Rad ist auch heute noch verdammt schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (4. Mai 2022)

Meins wäre das Rad auch nicht, aber ich finde die Einstellung super: sich sein Traumrad von "früher" erfüllen, auch wenn es jetzt schon ziemlich aus der Zeit gefallen ist.
Ich erfülle mir meinen Rennradtraum ich in Kürze, das wird dann auch etwas ausgefallener...


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Mai 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Meins wäre das Rad auch nicht, aber ich finde die Einstellung super: sich sein Traumrad von "früher" erfüllen, auch wenn es jetzt schon ziemlich aus der Zeit gefallen ist.
> Ich erfülle mir meinen Rennradtraum ich in Kürze, das wird dann auch etwas ausgefallener...


Ich bin gespannt, bei Traumrädern wird's ja immer interessant! Spoilerst du schon die Marke?


----------



## l'escargot (4. Mai 2022)

Cervèlo R3


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Mai 2022)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Am Montag die neue Rakete eingeweiht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1471364


Cool. SystemSix mit Force, Eigenaufbau oder? Die fertigen gibts ja nur mit Shimano.


----------



## DavidLV (5. Mai 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Cool. SystemSix mit Force, Eigenaufbau oder? Die fertigen gibts ja nur mit Shimano.


Eigenaufbau vom Händler   War vor zwei Wochen in einem Radshop zum gustieren und der Chef hatte den Rahmen und die Laufräder hängen, beides gebraucht. Gruppe hatte er auch noch und da hat er es mir gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## CHausK (5. Mai 2022)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, bei Traumrädern wird's ja immer interessant! Spoilerst du schon die Marke?


Rad steht tatsächlich schon hier, habe es durch einen glüclichen Zufall früher bekommen als gedacht.
Muss aber erst mal schöne Bilder machen, die bisherigen Schnappschüsse spiegeln das Rad nicht im Ansatz wieder ;-)
Habe aber schlicht die Familie vergrößert, also eigentlich keine große Überraschung.
Für micht ists dennoch ein absolutes Traumrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (6. Mai 2022)

l'escargot schrieb:


> Cervèlo R3


Schee, was wiegt es ?


----------



## carofem (6. Mai 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Das Gewicht liegt fahrbereit bei genau 7,0 kg


Ui,da hätte ich definitiv weniger getippt  ?


----------



## l'escargot (6. Mai 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Schee, was wiegt es ?


6,9 kg


----------



## CHausK (6. Mai 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Muss aber erst mal schöne Bilder machen, die bisherigen Schnappschüsse spiegeln das Rad nicht im Ansatz wieder ;-)


Also zumindest ein Teaser-Bild hätte ich schon mal, ich muss aber wirklich mal ein paar schöne Bilder machen…
Heute galt es aber erstmal Probe- und Einstellfahren.



Ich bin ein wenig verliebt 
Manche Kleinigkeit muss ich zwar noch etwas optimieren, aber alles in allem ist es einfach nur der Wahnsinn.
Einziges Problem: „gemütlich“ fahren geht damit nicht wirklich, das Ding will immer Gas geben…


----------



## carofem (6. Mai 2022)

Mein R5 ,so wie abgebildet 5,87kg


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2022)

Superschöner Rahmen !


----------



## xmaxle (7. Mai 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig verliebt



Stoll Gabelstapler


----------



## CHausK (7. Mai 2022)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Stoll Gabelstapler


Das ist doch nur der Neid, weil du noch keines hast…


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2022)




----------



## Teppichmesser (8. Mai 2022)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Bin grad fertig geworden, ist noch nicht Endzustand. Suche noch passende Flaschenhalter und Pedale.
> Rad gebraucht gekauft, zustand wie neu, DuraAce durch Sram Red ersetzt, Lenker und Vorbau jetzt 3T.


So eins hab ich auch noch.
War wohl die Mutter aller Aero Räder.



Wird ab und an von der Wand geholt um ne Runde damit zu drehen, macht immer noch Spass 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Mai 2022)

Wow, verdammt edel aufgebaut!


----------



## gewichtheber (9. Mai 2022)

very nice! Sehr edler Aufbau! Ist halt eine andere Herangehensweise, deins sehr individuell, meins so nah wie möglich am Original.
Bin gerade am Vorgänger dran, Cervelo Soloist Carbon in rot.


----------



## maze665 (11. Mai 2022)

Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit den 302ern! 
Bin begeistert! Der Pfadfinder läuft!


----------



## Deihlos (13. Mai 2022)

Anbei mein aller neuester Aufbau (14 Monate Wartezeit) / Same Place New Bike. Sunday Sunshine Bike.
Colnago V3RS Frozen Red 54s mit UL UD Carbon Sattelstütze (ungekürzt), Ultegra Di2 12  Schalt- und Bremsgruppe mit 160/140 Scheiben, NoName China 12s UL 11-34 Kassette, Easton / Raceface Spindel Kurbel Kombo (unlabled/abgeschliffen) mit XCadey PM Spider und  Extralite Octaramp MC 52/36 , Colnago Vorbau/ Lenker Kombi SR9 110mm und R41 420mm mit Silva Forello Lenkerband, LB AR45 Carbon LRS mit Novatec UL Carbon Naben und Veloflex Race Evo 25mm Reifen Tubeless, No Name China Carbon Sattel, Xpedo TI Pedale, No Name GPS Einheit und No Name China Flaschenhalter.
Fahrfertig mit GPS Mount, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Sattel. 6890g


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2022)

Neue Schuhe für die Urgestalt.





Warum keine Lightweight-LR? 
- Schwerer, altes Aeroprofil, teurer. 

Mal gespannt, was die Dinger können.
Die Fahrt in der Nachbarstraße war vielversprechend! 😁

Würde gerne noch auf 'ne Red AXS upgraden, aber aktuell muss ich erstmal wieder meine volle Motivation finden. 
Bis dahin reicht die Dura Ace mechanisch. 

Schönes WE


----------



## stuhli (14. Mai 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> .....soweit der Plan.
> 
> 2mal Post
> Anhang anzeigen 1465910Anhang anzeigen 1465911
> ...


Um dieses Thema abzuschliessen, zitiere ich mich ein letztes mal.
26er Wolfpack sind montiert und kommen bei 6bar/19mm Felge auf gemessene 27,5mm Breite. Von der Höhe passt es auch besser. Die 25er Vittoria auf der 15er Felge hab ich natürlich noch nicht gemessen.
LRS-Gewicht - Campa Eurus/Vittoria Corsa Control/Butyl, Potenza Kassette - 2800 Gramm
LRS-Gewicht - Campa Bora WTO/Wolfpack Race/Latex, Chorus Kasette - 2500 Gramm
So wie abgebildet wiegt die Schüssel jetzt 8,15kg. Reicht mir, sonst muss ich oben auffem Berg noch länger auf die Kollegen warten 





Probefahrt steht noch aus. Mal sehen wo ich luftdruckmässig lande. Mit der alten Kombi war ich mit 5,5/6 bar gut unterwegs.


----------



## RSkai (18. Mai 2022)

Mein Youngtimer, wie er jetzt wohl bleiben wird - mit Fulcrum R3 und neuen Pirellis.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2022)

Schade, dass es diese eleganten Fulcrum-Kurbeln nicht mehr gibt... 
Hätten sie ja weiter bauen können, auch wenn Campa inzwischen auf klobig geht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2022)

Da mein Addict RC nächste Woche ans Leasing zurückgeht wg. Kündigung und es am Markt keinen Ersatz mit SRAM Force gibt aktuell hab ich mein 2017er Addict wieder fit gemacht. TPU-Schläuche (Revoloop-Race), Mavic Ksyrium S Disc Läufräder, Bremsbeläge neu, neue Kettenblätter von TA, neues Innenlager, Conti Grand Prix GT (waren im alten Jahr schon drauf). Aktuell noch XT-Pedale, die Favero Assiomo Duo kommen dann erste nächste Woche dran. Und evtl. Spacer ich das Rad vorne nun etwas runter.

Erschreckenderweise gleicher Schnitt und Puls auf meiner 25km Pendelstrecke wie mitm Addict RC, auch wenn das alte Rad viel träger und deutlich weniger steif wirkt. Alles Einbildung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdnah (19. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du (in Augsburg?) pendelst. Aber solange Du nicht sehr schnell fährst und noch Hochprofilfelgen im Addict RC hast oder ganz heftig Berge fährst (sind ja in/um Augsburg eher selten) und das Addict RC so viel leichter ist (wohl kaum), wundert mich ein kaum merklicher Unterschied beim Pendeln mit den beiden Rädern gar nicht.
Erdnah


----------



## ehrles8 (19. Mai 2022)

Dein "altes" Addict ist doch eins der ersten Disc-Modelle oder? In Testberichten hat man häufiger gelesen, dass die frühen Rahmen und Laufräder noch nicht optimal für Disc verstärkt waren. Kann das sein? 


neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> auch wenn das alte Rad viel träger und deutlich weniger steif wirkt. Alles Einbildung?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2022)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du (in Augsburg?) pendelst. Aber solange Du nicht sehr schnell fährst und noch Hochprofilfelgen im Addict RC hast oder ganz heftig Berge fährst (sind ja in/um Augsburg eher selten) und das Addict RC so viel leichter ist (wohl kaum), wundert mich ein kaum merklicher Unterschied beim Pendeln mit den beiden Rädern gar nicht.
> Erdnah


Tatsächlich hat mein RC auch nur 28mm hohe Felgen und ist ein halbes Kilo leichter. Hat also maximal einen geringen Aero-Vorteil am Rahmen. Durch die TPU-Schläuche mit geringerem Rollwiderstand wird das wohl eh kompensiert. War auch eher etwas scherzhaft gemeint, vermisse hauptsächlich das Schalten mit SRAM eTap AXS. 

@ehrles8: ist das 2017er Modell, 2018 zu nem Spottpreis gekauft und bisher hat das ca. 5000km runter, bin da noch nicht soviel Rennrad gefahren (zum Vergleich das RC: 2000km in drei Monaten).
Aber Probleme hat das noch keine gemacht. Aber ja, müsste eines der ersten Modelle mit Disc gewesen sein. Die Laufräder sind die aktuellen Mavic Ksyrium S Disc, die sollten nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## ehrles8 (19. Mai 2022)

"Probleme machen" wäre auch übertrieben aber die frühen Disc-Rahmen und Gabeln waren einfach nicht so steif, wie sie eigentlich sein sollten. Oft wurde auch der Non Disc-Rahmen genommen und umgebaut, statt neu zu entwickeln. 

Somit fahren sich moderne Disc-Räder wie dein Addict RC deutlich knackiger.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Mai 2022)

Ja das RC fährt sich viel knackiger das stimmt. Das alte wurde schon für Disc entwickelt, ist glaube ich so 60g schwerer als der non-disc Rahmen zumindest. Werde auch die neuen Modelle abwarten und mir dann wieder ein RC holen, nur ohne Leasing


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (22. Mai 2022)

Ich persönlich finde das Dimond rein von der Optik betrachtet, einfach nur geil. Dies ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu dem Dimond Marquise. In Deutschland eine absolute Rarität.
Wird optisch nur noch von Dimond Mongul übertroffen.
Mehr Infos: www-dimondbikes-com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (22. Mai 2022)

Öld School in red.


----------



## ThomasBS (26. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
seit ein paar Wochen habe ich wieder ein Rennrad. War jahrelang abstinent und fand das gebrauchte Isaac für einen guten Kurs. Feinjustierung muss ich noch machen, aber die Basis macht einfach rihtig Laune. 

Frage: Hatte bei Isaac zwei Mal eine Mailanfrage zum Alter des Rades gestellt, aber bekam keine Antwort. Schade das der Service bei der Marke nicht Kundenfreudlich ist. 
Wie kann ich über die Rahmennummer das Alter bestimmen? 

Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dopero (26. Mai 2022)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Frage: Hatte bei Isaac zwei Mal eine Mailanfrage zum Alter des Rades gestellt, aber bekam keine Antwort. Schade das der Service bei der Marke nicht Kundenfreudlich ist.
> Wie kann ich über die Rahmennummer das Alter bestimmen?


z.B. nach 10 Sekunden mit „isaac pascal“ gefunden:








						Isaac Pascal 2007
					

Das Pascal habe ich für €799 geschossen - die meisten Parts stammen vom Vorgänger-Bike.Isaac Pascal Carbon 57cmCampagnolo Record 10fach komp…




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Und da steht was von 2007.

P.S.
„Interessante“ Brems-/Schaltgriff Position.


----------



## Erdnah (26. Mai 2022)

Ist das die 10-fach Gruppe 5600?
Dann ca 2009?!
Erdnah


----------



## momir (26. Mai 2022)




----------



## CHausK (26. Mai 2022)

Waren heute auch unterwegs, herrlich 😍


----------



## fertigt (27. Mai 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Waren heute auch unterwegs, herrlich 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1485851


Wo ist da deins? Oder hast du die Decal-Farbe geändert?


----------



## DavidLV (27. Mai 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Waren heute auch unterwegs, herrlich 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1485851


Wer war mit dem E-Beik unterwegs? 🤔


----------



## CHausK (27. Mai 2022)

Hier nochmal ein etwas besseres Bild.
Und ja @fertigt, ich experimentiere aktuell etwas mit den Decals…


----------



## xmaxle (27. Mai 2022)

Salvas Eisdiele Ochsenfurt. Beschde Joghurt Spaghettieis wo gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (27. Mai 2022)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Ist das die 10-fach Gruppe 5600?
> Dann ca 2009?!
> Erdnah


Bei der Bremse steht 5500 und bei der Schaltung 5600.


----------



## ThomasBS (27. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> z.B. nach 10 Sekunden mit „isaac pascal“ gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das liegt bestimmt an der Perspektive. 😉
Bin noch am justieren.

Danke für die Suche. Google ist dein Freund und ich musste es natürlich kompliziert über den Hersteller versuchen. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## RSkai (30. Mai 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schade, dass es diese eleganten Fulcrum-Kurbeln nicht mehr gibt...
> Hätten sie ja weiter bauen können, auch wenn Campa inzwischen auf klobig geht.


Schade, dass es kaum noch neue Räder gibt, denen so eine elegante Kurbel steht. 

Du hast aber Recht, warum nicht die Kurbel mit Fulcrum-Label einfach weiter bauen? Der Branding-Stratege bei Fulcrum hat da sicher was degegen.  Damit könnte seine Marke ja oldschool erscheinen, ohje, bloß nicht.


----------



## famagoer (30. Mai 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Waren heute auch unterwegs, herrlich 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1485851


Herrlich!

Wie groß ist jetzt gefühlt der Unterschied zwischen BiTurbo Aero und Non-Aero?


----------



## CHausK (30. Mai 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> 
> Wie groß ist jetzt gefühlt der Unterschied zwischen BiTurbo Aero und Non-Aero?


Ich bin bisher nur die Aero gefahren und nicht die Road.
Kann also keinen direkten Vergleich bieten 
Aber die Aero laufen brutal, Hammer.
Bei starkem Seitenwind sind die aber schon empfindlich. Aber ich würde sie trotzdem wieder verbauen


----------



## signalgrau (30. Mai 2022)




----------



## Rines (30. Mai 2022)

Gibt es das Bild auch komplett?


----------



## signalgrau (31. Mai 2022)

Rines schrieb:


> Gibt es das Bild auch komplett?


Hatte ich schon mal letztes Jahr:


----------



## Rines (31. Mai 2022)

Ich finds richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (31. Mai 2022)

Meine Susi im Berg- und Alltagstrimm. 










Weiteres Gustostückerl kam gestern drauf:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2022)

Wie weit unter 5 liegt die edle Susi denn?


----------



## famagoer (31. Mai 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie weit unter 5 liegt die edle Susi denn?


Grad mal dünne 100 Gramm 😋


----------



## Fortis76 (1. Juni 2022)

Nochmal ein aktuelles Bild. Lenker wurde getauscht. Jetzt ist erstmal alles fertig und mit 7,2kg mit allem trotz Discs bergtauglich 😉


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Juni 2022)

Mein aktuelles RR heute nach der Tour.


----------



## helmsp (3. Juni 2022)

Mein De Rosa durfte heute zum zweiten Mal an die frische Luft. Vorbau muss ich noch auf ein 90mm ändern.
Würde ja gerne 50mm Laufräder von Elite Wheels testen aber zwei Kinder brauchen Geld für Urlaube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (3. Juni 2022)

Heute aus der Rubrik
"Kunst am Rad"


Abschlußbild im Garten. Nochmal ne Runde um Northeim gedreht. Die Schwiegereltern ziehen um nach HH.


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (5. Juni 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein aktuelles Bild. Lenker wurde getauscht. Jetzt ist erstmal alles fertig und mit 7,2kg mit allem trotz Discs bergtauglich 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1489614



Orbea halt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> 
> Wie groß ist jetzt gefühlt der *Unterschied zwischen BiTurbo Aero und Non-Aero*?





CHausK schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher nur die Aero gefahren und nicht die Road.
> Kann also keinen direkten Vergleich bieten
> Aber die* Aero *laufen brutal, Hammer.
> *Bei starkem Seitenwind sind die aber schon empfindlich.* Aber ich würde sie trotzdem wieder verbauen


Muss ich nochmal kurz aufgreifen:

Fahre die normalen Road und das sind bisher die besten Road-LR für mich!
Mit jedem LRS-Wechsel wurde die Seitenwindanfälligkeit reduziert/verbessert (Mavic, Ritchey, Reynolds, Venn,....)  _-kann auch Einbildung gewesen sein-_  , aber die BA Road sind wirklich unbeeindruckt  vom Seitenwind!
Und das meine ich tatsächlich so!


----------



## CHausK (7. Juni 2022)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss ich nochmal kurz aufgreifen:
> 
> Fahre die normalen Road und das sind bisher die besten Road-LR für mich!
> Mit jedem LRS-Wechsel wurde die Seitenwindanfälligkeit reduziert/verbessert (Mavic, Ritchey, Reynolds, Venn,....)  _-kann auch Einbildung gewesen sein-_  , aber die BA Road sind wirklich unbeeindruckt  vom Seitenwind!
> Und das meine ich tatsächlich so!


Wie gesagt, ich bezog mich auf die Biturbo Aero und bei kräftigem (!) Seitenwind sind die schon durchaus anfällig. Ich würde den LRS jederzeit wieder kaufen und fahren, aber gefühlt (!) sind die bei mir etwas anfälliger als mein "klassischer" LRS mit 50mmhohen Felgen am Vorgängerrad. Aber ich bin diese natürlich nir direkt gegeneinander und dann auch noch in unterschiedlichen Rädern gefahren. Insofern ist das kein wissenschaftlich fundierter Zusammenhang sondern lediglich "gefühlt".
WIe gesagt: ich würde sie dennoch sofort wieder kaufen, die gehen einfach nur brachial voran...


----------



## Hobb (12. Juni 2022)




----------



## Muckel1 (13. Juni 2022)

Felt F1, dura ace, Fulcrum Wind40, 25mm conti 5000 mit schlauch, sqlab carbon, syntace racelite Lenker... so wie abgebildet 6,82kg. 

Evtl.drehe ich den vorbau noch das ich etwas tiefer komme...


----------



## norman68 (13. Juni 2022)

Muckel1 schrieb:


> Felt F1, dura ace, Fulcrum Wind40, 25mm conti 5000 mit schlauch, sqlab carbon, syntace racelite Lenker... so wie abgebildet 6,82kg.
> 
> Evtl.drehe ich den vorbau noch das ich etwas tiefer komme...


Schon mal über einen gerade Sattelstütze nachgedacht?


----------



## Muckel1 (14. Juni 2022)

norman68 schrieb:


> Schon mal über einen gerade Sattelstütze nachgedacht?


Ja, habe ich. Es geht sich gerade so aus aber eine gerade wäre besser..


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. Juni 2022)

Mein Rennrad zum Pendeln und Kilometersammeln. 2014er CAAD10 Ultegra mit rund 7,25kg. Sattel ist im Vergleich zum Bild aber inzwischen 2.5cm höher und in der Waage.
Farblich ziemlich "bunt", würde ich wohl heute nicht mehr in der Farbe kaufen
Ansonsten ein top Rad, vor allem gemessen am Preis.

Die Reifen hab ich zum ersten Mal diese Saison aufgezogen und bin nach jetzt knapp 600km sehr begeistert. (Specialized Hell of the North)


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> *Mein Rennrad zum Pendeln* und Kilometersammeln. 2014er CAAD10 Ultegra mit rund 7,25kg. Sattel ist im Vergleich zum Bild aber inzwischen 2.5cm höher und in der Waage.
> Farblich ziemlich "bunt", würde ich wohl heute nicht mehr in der Farbe kaufen
> Ansonsten ein top Rad, vor allem gemessen am Preis.
> 
> ...





Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich pendle sei 10 Jahren mit einem 250.- Euro Trekkingrad von Aldi völlig ohne Probleme. Es muss nicht immer High End sein.
> Für viele sind auch 699.- Euro viel Geld und daran gemessen scheint das Rad echt ok.


250 € für ein CAAD10 beim Aldi sind tatsächlich nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. Juni 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 250 € für ein CAAD10 beim Aldi sind tatsächlich nicht schlecht


Mein 250 € ALDI-Trekker kommt meist bei schlechterem Wetter zum Einsatz  Aber natürlich mit Rennrad Klamotten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juni 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Farblich ziemlich "bunt", würde ich wohl heute nicht mehr in der Farbe kaufen


Kannst doch mit wenig Aufwand deutlich beruhigen: Einfach den nächsten Satz Reifen in schwarz kaufen, ganz schwarze Flaschenhalter und Sattel nehmen und bei der Kurbel den Schriftzug runter und schwarze Blätter drauf. Dann hast nur noch den - nach meinem Dafürhalten eigentlich sehr hübschen - bunten Rahmen im Mittelpunkt, und das Rad wirkt deutlich weniger schrill. Ein Tausch der Laufräder wäre wohl völlig unverhältnismäßig teuer, da bleibt dann eben noch etwas Gelb.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (15. Juni 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst doch mit wenig Aufwand deutlich beruhigen: Einfach den nächsten Satz Reifen in schwarz kaufen, ganz schwarze Flaschenhalter und Sattel nehmen und bei der Kurbel den Schriftzug runter und schwarze Blätter drauf. Dann hast nur noch den - nach meinem Dafürhalten eigentlich sehr hübschen - bunten Rahmen im Mittelpunkt, und das Rad wirkt deutlich weniger schrill. Ein Tausch der Laufräder wäre wohl völlig unverhältnismäßig teuer, da bleibt dann eben noch etwas Gelb.


So in der Art werde ich es wohl auch machen. Für das Kettenblatt hab ich schon Ersatz in schwarz auf der Merkliste. Schwarze Flaschenhalter sind eine ganz gute Idee.
Die Reifen finde ich derzeit absolut genial, definitiv mein Lieblingsreifen bisher. Leider nicht in schwarz erhältlich. Vorher bin ich erst Hutchinson Yksion gefahren und Conti 4 Season. Der Specialized fährt sich aber wesentlich angenehmer.
Den schwarzen Sattel hab ich auch hier, aber der wiegt 120g mehr


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juni 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Den schwarzen Sattel hab ich auch hier, aber der wiegt 120g mehr


Das (Luxus-) Problem kenne ich: Mir ist mein Bock eigentlich etwas zu schwarz. Passend zum Lenkerband würde sich ein Sattelbezug in gleicher Farbe anbieten. Aber dann bleibt's nicht bei den 70g, die er jetzt hat...


----------



## mrwulf (15. Juni 2022)

Update….neue Light Bicycle AR56 Laurfäder. Super die Dinger.


----------



## carofem (15. Juni 2022)

Wehe dem,der noch Reifenfreiheit hat !


----------



## DavidLV (17. Juni 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Update….neue Light Bicycle AR56 Laurfäder. Super die Dinger.



Magst vielleicht verraten was die wiegen? Mir sind meine Hollowgram (ohne SL) etwas zu schwer.


----------



## mrwulf (17. Juni 2022)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Magst vielleicht verraten was die wiegen? Mir sind meine Hollowgram (ohne SL) etwas zu schwer.




Der Laufradsatz wiegt 1.434g - ein Felgenband ist nicht erforderlich, da ich den mit geschlossener Felge konfiguriert bestellt habe.

DT240 / AR56 light Felge / Pillar Aero Speichen 2x24 Stck. 







Felge hat 23mm Innenweite (mit Haken) und 30mm Außenweite.

Meine Continental 5000 25c Reifen vorne sind darauf knapp 28mm weit und der hintere 28c  kommt auf 29.4mm.
Somit wird vorne easy die 105% Regel für ein aerodynamisches Laufrad eingehalten (Felge muss Minimum 5% weiter sein, als der Reifen). Hinten ist das nicht so wichtig, da das Laufrad vom Rahmen umfasst ist.


----------



## DavidLV (17. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!

Das ist schon eine ganze Ecke leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maliaton (17. Juni 2022)

Ich bin hier im MTB-Forum fast ausschließlich im Classic-Bereich aktiv. Daher gibt es hier auch von mir einen Beitrag mit einem klassischen Rennrad.
Ein Panasonic DX5000 (Modelljahr 1990) - mit Rahmen aus Tange Prestige und einer 600er Tricolore. Es fährt sich ganz wunderbar.


----------



## mrwulf (17. Juni 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Ich bin hier MTB-Forum fast ausschließlich im Classic-Bereich aktiv. Daher gibt es hier auch von mir einen Beitrag mit einem klassischen Rennrad.
> Ein Panasonic DX5000 (Modelljahr 1988) - mit Rahmen aus Tange Prestige und einer 600er Tricolore. Es fährt sich ganz wunderbar.


super Zustand, geht fast als NOS durch


----------



## Maliaton (17. Juni 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> super Zustand, geht fast als NOS durch


Der Zustand ist wirklich gut. Es gibt jedoch einige altersgerechte Lackabschürfungen. Da der Rahmen "unterverchromt" ist, mache ich mir diesbezüglich jedoch noch weniger Sorgen als sonst.


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Juni 2022)




----------



## Maliaton (29. Juni 2022)

Na gut, da will ich mich auch mal outen. Ich habe auch noch einen modernen Racer. Die Suche hatte sich nicht allzu lang gestaltet. Es ist Liebe auf den ersten Ride.


----------



## Rines (29. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mein Rennrad verkauft und mir ein Grizl gegönnt. Allerdings habe ich den strassensatz behalten. Hier mal im Straßen setup. Und zum pendeln dann auch mit Lampen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (1. Juli 2022)

Mein kanadischer Klassiker für den Giro Bavarese:












						GIRO BAVARESE - alle Infos + Anmeldung | Bicibavarese
					

Der Giro Bavarese - Bayerns gschmeidigste Vintage-Rennrad-Rundfahrt auf den schönsten Straßen rund um Tegern-, Spitzing- und Schliersee.




					bicibavarese.de


----------



## mcmrks (5. Juli 2022)

habe meine alten schätzchen mal an die wand getackert … „sommer“ oben, „winter“ unten.


----------



## signalgrau (5. Juli 2022)

Fühl ich!


----------



## mcmrks (5. Juli 2022)

@mrwulf 

ein traumrad hast du da … das s5 mit einer campa wäre mein aktueller feuchter traum. 😊


----------



## King Jens one (6. Juli 2022)

Klingt dekadent aber hier mein zweite Wohnsitz Rennrad 😂


----------



## leftyben (6. Juli 2022)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Klingt dekadent aber hier mein zweite Wohnsitz Rennrad 😂
> Anhang anzeigen 1512282


Das von meinem Drittwohnsitz kann auch nicht mehr ✌️


----------



## kordesh (6. Juli 2022)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Klingt dekadent aber hier mein zweite Wohnsitz Rennrad 😂
> Anhang anzeigen 1512282



Sieht sehr gut aus! 

Irgendwie auch so mit das erste Rennrad, an dem mich die kerzengerade Sattelstüzte nicht stört.


----------



## Hobb (6. Juli 2022)

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das das feine Rad überhaupt durch die Luke paßt?!


----------



## Rines (11. Juli 2022)

So jetzt nochmal aber mit neuen 36mm Challenge Reifen. Denke so wird's erstmal bleiben.


----------



## leftyben (11. Juli 2022)

leftyben schrieb:


> Mein kanadischer Klassiker für den Giro Bavarese:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1509176
> 
> ...





Da schaun’s…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conway727 (11. Juli 2022)

Das sind meine 2


----------



## Maliaton (12. Juli 2022)

leftyben schrieb:


> Mein kanadischer Klassiker für den Giro Bavarese:


Die Veranstaltung klingt sympathisch und interessant!


----------



## leftyben (12. Juli 2022)

Absolut! Super organisiert und alle sind sehr entspannt. Man kann ab Freitag vor Ort campen und die Streckenführung ist eh sensationell. Auch ohne weissblauen Himmel ✌️


----------



## irgendeinuser (12. Juli 2022)

Zu meinem (verspäteten) Einstand hier:

Mein Zombi-Fenix SL von Ridley. Hab hier die Teile eines havarierten CAAD12 drauf geschraubt:




Tarmac SL7 Expert mit einem kleinen LRS-Uprgade:




Olmo Sintex (1994) als "Neo Retro" Aufbau:




Ein Ridley Icarus (2005), meistens am Whahoo Kickr Core angedockt:




Ein Peugeot PH 10/E von 1981. War ein Kellerfund:




Ein weiterer Kellerfund und jetzige Wohnzimmer-Deko: Koga Miyata Gent's Racer von 1977




Zählt das als Rennrad? Ein Surly Steamroller als Fixed Gear-Aufbau:




Und zu guter letzt noch der Cyclocrosser, ein Stevens Vapor (2018):





Edit: Modelle ergänzt


----------



## Maliaton (12. Juli 2022)

irgendeinuser schrieb:


> Zu meinem (verspäteten) Einstand hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1515248


Schöne Sammlung!
Das blaue gefällt mir am besten. Welcher Hersteller ist das? 
(ich habe gerade die Brille nicht zur Hand)


----------



## Kofure (12. Juli 2022)

Nachdem der erste LRS nach 10.000km die Grätsche gemacht hat, wollte ich Mal was aeromäßiges testen .
Decals werde ich irgendwann auch noch abmachen. Denn die sind ziemlich bescheiden geklebt.


(Sattel ist auf dem Bild knapp 5cm zu niedrig eingestellt und Gabelschaft wird auch irgendwann mal gekürzt)

Muss mir aber unbedingt noch einen niedrigeren LRS bzw. einfach ein neues HR holen.
Denn ab und an hat mich ne Windböe überrascht, sonst laufen die verglichen zu dem Standard LRS schon gut


----------



## irgendeinuser (12. Juli 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Schöne Sammlung!
> Das blaue gefällt mir am besten. Welcher Hersteller ist das?
> (ich habe gerade die Brille nicht zur Hand)



Danke! Das blaue ist ein Olmo Sintex von 1994 mit Columbus SLX Rohren. Ist ein eher kleinerer Hersteller aus Italien. Hab den Rahmen neu mit einer (silbernen) Shimano 105 R7000 und DTSwiss PR1400 Dicut Oxic 32 bestückt. Die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine Rotor Vegast getauscht, momentan ist dort eine FC-RS500 verbaut.


----------



## Maliaton (12. Juli 2022)

irgendeinuser schrieb:


> Danke! Das blaue ist ein Olmo Sintex von 1994 mit Columbus SLX Rohren. Ist ein eher kleinerer Hersteller aus Italien. Hab den Rahmen neu mit einer (silbernen) Shimano 105 R7000 und DTSwiss PR1400 Dicut Oxic 32 bestückt. Die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine Rotor Vegast getauscht, momentan ist dort eine FC-RS500 verbaut.


Wirklich schick. Ist wie beim Wein, da schmecken mir die Italiener auch meist am besten - auch bei Blindverkostungen!


----------



## irgendeinuser (13. Juli 2022)

😀 Jetzt auch mit einer etwas hübscheren Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RadBanause (13. Juli 2022)

irgendeinuser schrieb:


> 😀 Jetzt auch mit einer etwas hübscheren Kurbel.


Echt hübscher?  Optisch hätte ich die

RS500 mit filigraneren TA Kettenblättern schöner gefunden (macht es auch teuer), oder
SRAM Apex (weiße Werbung/Deko abmachen)
bevorzugt.
Aber das ist subjektiv und Dein Olmo gefällt! 😍


----------



## irgendeinuser (14. Juli 2022)

🥲 Ist wohl wirklich Geschmackssache. Nachdem ich keine schöne silberne Kurbel für 2x11fach gefunden hab, bin ich auf etwas umgestiegen das farblich zu den Laufrädern passt. Evtl. versuch ich mal die RS500 zu entlacken und zu polieren, dann aber mit den TA Kettenblättern.


----------



## Maliaton (14. Juli 2022)

Das liegt sicherlich daran, dass ich (auch) ein Faible für klassische Fahrräder habe: Ich kann mir an dem Rahmen am besten klassische silberne Komponenten vorstellen.


----------



## micel3 (14. Juli 2022)

Am besten Campagnolo Komponenten...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juli 2022)




----------



## Hermann84 (17. Juli 2022)

Scott Addict Gravel 30
Lenker+Sattel werden zeitnah ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (18. Juli 2022)

So hier dann auch noch.
Gesten meine erste Runde mit den Obermayer. Ich bin echt überrascht was der LRS für einen Unterschied gegenüber meinen ganzen Dura Ace Sätzen mit sich bringt.


----------



## helmsp (18. Juli 2022)

Heute mal pseudo-vintage (oder heisst das jetzt neo-retro?) en route.
GT Force 1994. Ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ich nicht, zwecks Komfort beim sitzen UND schalten, die Claris Schalthebel holen soll...hinten ist eh 8-fach.


----------



## AlpeFuori (20. Juli 2022)

Das GT hat Potenzial 👌


----------



## RaverTux (2. August 2022)

Hi zusammen,

habe gemerkt wie groß der Anteil der komplett asphaltierten Wege ist, den ich mit meinem Hardtail zurücklege.
Wollte deswegen mal ein Rennrad ausprobieren, war aber noch nicht sicher ob es mein Ding ist.

Habe mich auf ebay Kleinanzeigen umgeschaut und ein Cannondale R500 CAAD 4 gefunden, das mir mega gefallen hat und das auch preislich sehr günstig war.

Habe es mitgenommen und zu meinem Erstaunen waren fast alle Kratzer gar keine richtigen Kratzer und ich konnte viele einfach wegpolieren.

Steht jetzt fantastisch da und macht unglaublich Spaß zu fahren, bin total angefixt 

Habe den Lenker neu getaped, alles einstellen lassen, neuen Sattel geholt (der ist auf dem Bild noch nicht drauf) und Kombiklickpedale.
Hier ist meine Rennbanane 

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2022)

Ich habe auch mal wieder mein altes rausgekramt und habe damit #mdrza betrieben


----------



## helmsp (5. August 2022)

Und jetzt als retro-neo.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2022)

Nicht mir, aber letzte Woche für eine Freundin aufgebaut....


----------



## carofem (7. August 2022)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht mir, aber letzte Woche für eine Freundin aufgebaut....Anhang anzeigen 1529443Anhang anzeigen 1529444
> Anhang anzeigen 1529445Anhang anzeigen 1529446Anhang anzeigen 1529447Anhang anzeigen 1529448


Gewicht wäre toll ! Von dem Rad natürlich !


----------



## oneeasy (7. August 2022)

Ich habe mir nach ca. 5 Jahren Abstinenz in sachen Rennrad auch mal wieder ein Bike aufgebaut 😉


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Gewicht wäre toll ! Von dem Rad natürlich !


Gr. 56, inkl. Pedale, inkl. Navi-Mount, inkl. Wattmesskurbel sagt die Billo-Fischwage 7,1kg. 
Nicht Endstufe, nicht alle Register gezogen, aber für die Dame ein schon ganz akzeptables Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (8. August 2022)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht mir, aber letzte Woche für eine Freundin aufgebaut....Anhang anzeigen 1529443Anhang anzeigen 1529444
> Anhang anzeigen 1529445Anhang anzeigen 1529446Anhang anzeigen 1529447Anhang anzeigen 1529448


Sieht jetzt nicht nach einem typischen Damenrad aus. Bei der Größe sollte die "Freundin" NBA Maße haben..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. August 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt nicht nach einem typischen Damenrad aus. Bei der Größe sollte die "Freundin" NBA Maße haben..


In der Tat. 
Die Dame ist knappe 10 cm größer als ich....


----------



## ONE78 (9. August 2022)

jetzt doch als RR missbraucht...


----------



## norman68 (10. August 2022)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Dame ist knappe 10 cm größer als ich....


So eine "Kundin" hab ich auch doch die ist gleich 20cm größer wie ich mit meinen 175. Vor 4 Jahren baute ich ihr ein Bike mit ISP auf. Da schaute es sehr schlecht aus wenn ich da eine Testfahrt machen soll, da kam ich werde zum Lenker noch zu den Pedalen wenn ich auf dem Sattel saß


----------



## Pure_Power (14. August 2022)

Habe mir dieses Jahr ein leicht verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk gegönnt.
Um 10/2020, leider erst 4 Tage nach dem offiziellen Aethos Launch, von dem neuen Modell/Rad (durch YT Video) erfahren. Wollte direkt ein Frame Set bestellen und mein Händler hat mich einfach nur ausgelacht... sei restlos ausverkauft. Im Frühjahr 2021 konnte ich es dann endlich wieder bestellen, um das Frame-Set letztendlich in 12/2021 in Empfang zu nehmen. Gefühlt einer meiner längsten Aufbauen bisher (fahrfertig Anfang 06/2022), auf die finale Kurbel warte ich derzeit auch noch.


















-Specialized S-Works Aethos 56 satin carbon / jet fuel
-THM BSA Road Ceramic
-SRAM Apex BB30 LK110 172,5mm Platzhalter (THM Clavicula Road SE PM matt IST bestellt)
-absolutBLACK oval 110 52T/36T
-Shimano Dura Ace ST-R9270
-Shimano Dura Ace RD-R9250
-Shimano Dura Ace FD-R9250
-Shimano EW-SD300 1200mm/500mm
-Shimano BT-DN300
-KMC DLC 12 black
-Extralite CyberRear SDP-3 24h & CyberFront SPD-3 24h (HDC Ceramic Upgrade) | Munich Composites c30 Felgen | Sapim CX-Ray
-Shimano Dura Ace CS-R9200 30-11
-SRAM Centerline X 160mm/140mm ti
-Schwalbe PRO ONE (tube only) 700x25c
-Schwalbe Aerothan 16E 40mm
-Syntace Liteforce 100mm -6°
-Ritchey Superlogic Logic II Carbon 420mm
-Tune UD Carbon Spacer 15mm und 5mm
-Lizard Skins DSP 2,5mm black
-Specialized Roval Alpinist S-WORKS Carbon Seatpost
-SQlab 612 ERGOWAVE® R Carbon 13cm
-Time Xpresso 12 Ti
-Tune Wasserträger 2.0 (2x)

6,28kg

Aktueller LT für die THM Clavicula Road SE PM Kurbel ca. 12/2022, dann um 5,95kg.

Hatte das Rad ursprünglich (im Kopf) um 5,5kg geplant und wurde dann beim Aufbau recht schnell von der Realität eingeholt. Habe bewusst kein Darimo, Schmolke, Lightweight Tubular, usw. Shi Shi Zeug verbaut.

_edit_ VR Bremsleitung in der Hektik leider 2-3cm zu viel gekürzt, ist noch funktional, aber schön ist anders.


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2022)

Tolles Rad, habe ich auch auf meiner Liste.
Da gehört eine Eewings drauf !


----------



## Pure_Power (14. August 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolles Rad, habe ich auch auf meiner Liste.
> Da gehört eine Eewings drauf !


Danke für den Zuspruch!
Die Eewings (auch mit Stages PM) finde ich für das Rad "zu schwer", wäre aber bei einem Standert Aufbau wohl auch meine erste Wahl. Das noch fehlende PM vermisse ich an dem Rad die letzten 1k km schon recht heftig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. August 2022)

So hab mein jetzt auch fertig, ARC8 Escapee DB Custom:





Rahmen in Größe 54
SRAM Force eTap AXS 48/35 - 10-33
DT Swiss PRC 1400 Spline 35mm LRS
Trickstuff Dächle UL Scheiben 160/160mm mit Trickstuff Power Belägen vorne / Standard hinten
Conti GP 5000S TR 28 tubeless
SQLAB 612 R Carbon 12cm
Sattelstütze und Lenker ARC8 Carbon
Vorbau 100 ARC8 Alu
Lenkerband SQLAB
Favero Assioma Duo Pedale mit beidseitigem PM
Syncros Tasche und Flaschenhalter noch vom alten Scott Addict
Mit Pedalen und Flaschenhaltern sowie 35ml Dichtmilch pro Reifen 7,4kg

Will kein anderes Rad mehr. Mit SRAM RED und 1100 DT Swiss wäre die 7kg Marke natürlich geknackt aber das wäre mir dann wirklich zu teuer. So hab ich für das Rad + Pedale etwas über 7k gezahlt.


----------



## CHausK (15. August 2022)

Geht mir ähnlich: fahre mein S1 jetzt seit Mai und das Rad ist ein absoluter Traum.
War eben erst wieder damit unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppone81 (16. August 2022)

hab mir auch ein ARC8 Escapee aufgebaut mit einer mechanischen Red 22.
mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter knapp unter 6,7 kg😁


----------



## aka (16. August 2022)

Tolles Gewicht!


----------



## Stephan Weniger (16. August 2022)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Habe mir dieses Jahr ein leicht verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk gegönnt.
> Um 10/2020, 4 Tage nach dem offiziellen Aethos Launch, erst von dem neuen Rad/Modell (glaube auf YT) erfahren. Wollte direkt ein Frame Set bestellen und mein Händler hat mich einfach nur ausgelacht... sei restlos ausverkauft. Im Frühjahr 2021 konnte ich es dann endlich wieder bestellen, um das Frame-Set letztendlich in 12/2021 in Empfang zu nehmen. Gefühlt einer meiner längsten Aufbauen bisher (fahrfertig Anfang 06/2022), auf die finale Kurbel warte ich derzeit auch noch.
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Rad, kannst Du was zum LRS Gewicht sagen oder auch zu den Felgen? Hat den schneller Pfeil in Frankfurt aufgebaut?



Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Stephan Weniger (16. August 2022)

Hier mal der erste Neuaufbau für dieses Jahr, hat sich aufgrund der Teileverfügbarkeit auch sehr hingezogen und jetzt muss ich noch 3 Wochen warten, bis  ich endlich fahren darf:






Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Pure_Power (17. August 2022)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Tolles Rad, kannst Du was zum LRS Gewicht sagen oder auch zu den Felgen? Hat den schneller Pfeil in Frankfurt aufgebaut?



1235 Gramm inkl. Sapim HM Washers und Sapim 10mm upsidedown Alunippeln. Habe ich selber aufgebaut, Laufradbau ist ein Hobby von mir. Mit Thomas bin ich zwischenmenschlich leider nicht warm geworden, aber seine Handarbeit ist vom hören/sagen wohl absolut top! Schmolke bietet den LRS als TLO 30 in exakt dieser Konfiguration um 3k € an.


----------



## famagoer (20. August 2022)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Habe mir dieses Jahr ein leicht verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk gegönnt.


Haha, ist das geil -  bei mir ist vor 3 Tagen auch meines eingetrudelt. Ähnliche Story: Aethos kommt raus, "Boah geil" -  dann aber Preis gesehen und verworfen, das SuperSix war ja schließlich noch der absolute Hammer. 

Nun aber eines gebraucht gekauft -  extrem guter Preis, wie neu, allerdings "nur" mit Force AXS. Habe es ohne Laufradsatz und Sattel genommen, da gab es schon eigene Vorstellungen. Als krankhafter Sattelsammler sitz ich im (voll)gemachten Nest -  jetzt ist's mal der Becker Carbon geworden. 



Pure_Power schrieb:


> -SRAM _FORCE_ Platzhalter (THM Clavicula Road SE PM matt IST bestellt)


Und wieder: Same same 😂 Meine kommt (ohne PM, da steh ich mehr auf die Assiamo, sind dann auch beidseitig) in 11/22 mit Carbon-Ti. 



Pure_Power schrieb:


> -Extralite CyberRear SDP-3 24h & CyberFront SPD-3 24h (HDC Ceramic Upgrade) | Munich Composites c30 Felgen | Sapim CX-Ray


Sehr geil! 

Ich wollt unbedingt -  weil schon als BiTurbo RS am Epic - die BiTurbo Road haben. Und die fetzen, aaalter Schwede! @CHausK wird wissen, wovon ich rede. 



Pure_Power schrieb:


> -SRAM Centerline X 160mm/140mm ti


Hier hab ich neuwertig die CarbonTi genommen - 2 zum Preis von einer. 



Pure_Power schrieb:


> -Schwalbe PRO ONE (tube only) 700x25c
> -Schwalbe Aerothan 16E 40mm


Da kommen noch die Turbo Cotton mit Latex drauf, liegen bereits bereit. Bin sehr gespannt! 



Pure_Power schrieb:


> 6,28kg


6.5 Kilo, erwarte mir um die 6.2 mit der THM. Sub 6 wär halt noch sehr fein... Red AXS heb ich mir für später mal auf, spart nicht mal so massiv viel. 



Pure_Power schrieb:


> Bike


Viel Spaß mit Deinem! 

Ich war nach dem SuperSix extrem vom Komfort des Aethos überrascht! 

Hier noch das erste Foto vor der Jungfernfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (21. August 2022)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Hier mal der erste Neuaufbau für dieses Jahr, hat sich aufgrund der Teileverfügbarkeit auch sehr hingezogen und jetzt muss ich noch 3 Wochen warten, bis  ich endlich fahren darf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da is ja noch ein Aethos! 😘

Teileliste?  Gewicht?


----------



## xmaxle (21. August 2022)

6,2kg mit Aero, 5,9kg mit Road.


----------



## BenMT (21. August 2022)

Wie fahren sich solche Laufräder? Irgendwie sind die schon geil 😂


----------



## famagoer (21. August 2022)

Fährt sich richtig gut, die Road sind Null seitenwindanfällig, nicht so massiv bocksteif wie vor 15 Jahren die Xentis:




(der Peinlichkeitsfaktor konnte in den letzten Jahren auch massiv reduziert werden). 


Wir sollten mal ein Aethos-Jet fuel-Treffen oder eine -ausfahrt veranstalten!


----------



## KarstenG (21. August 2022)

Gegen Eure Hightech Racer kann ich zwar nicht anstinken, aber für mich taugt der Hobel, 2017er Ventoux, ca. 8,5kg. Da ist bei mir deutlich mehr Potential Gewicht zu sparen 😂


----------



## CHausK (21. August 2022)

BenMT schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich solche Laufräder? Irgendwie sind die schon geil 😂


Also ich kann nur was zu den Biturbo Aero sagen: Antritt und Beschleunigung sind der Hammer, rollen auch top. Seitenwind ist aber durchaus ein Thema, da sind die Biturbo Road deutlich weniger anfällig.
Ab ner gewissen Rahmengröße passen die Aero aber optisch einfach besser 😉
Alles in allem muss man die mal selbst gefahren haben um das für dich zu entscheiden, ich möchte aber keinen anderen LRS mehr fahren!

Bild von heute:


----------



## Stephan Weniger (21. August 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Da is ja noch ein Aethos! 😘
> 
> Teileliste?  Gewicht?


Teileliste habe ich mal angehängt. Gewicht aus den gesammelten Daten plus etwas Abschätzung für Fett und Hydrauliköl. Die E-Tube Kabel habe ich nicht gemessen.


Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Blondiiie (21. August 2022)

Mein Bock, Bild von heute, auf dem Rückweg der Tour noch Kuchen mitgenommen 
Hoffe es triggert nicht zu sehr, dass es "falsch rum" steht und die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt liegt, lässt sich so nur angenehmer halten.. 😅
Ultimate CF SLX 8 von 2018. Völlig verrückt, Felgenbremsen und Leitungen am Cockpit. Bei 45km/h fehlen mir da sicher 5 Watt. Unfahrbar eigentlich 😄


----------



## suoixon (21. August 2022)

CHausK schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur was zu den Biturbo Aero sagen: Antritt und Beschleunigung sind der Hammer, rollen auch top. Seitenwind ist aber durchaus ein Thema, da sind die Biturbo Road deutlich weniger anfällig.
> Ab ner gewissen Rahmengröße passen die Aero aber optisch einfach besser 😉
> Alles in allem muss man die mal selbst gefahren haben um das für dich zu entscheiden, ich möchte aber keinen anderen LRS mehr fahren!
> 
> ...


Bin heute auch das erste mal die Road gefahren. Abgefahrenes Gefühl… die Steifigkeit  ist schon enorm.
Fahren sich deutlich anders als die 64er. Denke ich rüste noch auf tubeless um.


----------



## Deleted 610522 (21. August 2022)

Blondiiie schrieb:


> Mein Bock, Bild von heute, auf dem Rückweg der Tour noch Kuchen mitgenommen
> Hoffe es triggert nicht zu sehr, dass es "falsch rum" steht und die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt liegt, lässt sich so nur angenehmer halten.. 😅
> Ultimate CF SLX 8 von 2018. Völlig verrückt, Felgenbremsen und Leitungen am Cockpit. Bei 45km/h fehlen mir da sicher 5 Watt. Unfahrbar eigentlich 😄


Nicht nur auf dem kleinsten Blatt sondern auch noch auf auf dem (zweit)größten Ritzel. Da brauchst Du auf keinen Fall Scheibenbremsen oder nur um am Anstieg das Rückwärtsrollen zu verhindern ☝🏽🙈 😈
Schönes Rad! 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. August 2022)

Falsche Seite kann ich auch…


----------



## useless (26. August 2022)

Mein Retrocycle Tourneer, das letzte gebaute, im Repaint als Serotta Gedächtnisrad. Als Kontrast zu den ewigen mattschwarzen Plastikklumpen aus China. Garantiert ohne Carbon, einmalig und knapp über 8 Kilo.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (26. August 2022)

Ich kann auch ein Nicht-Carbon Bike anbieten:







Viele Grüße

Stephan


----------



## King Jens one (3. September 2022)




----------



## IndianaWalross (6. September 2022)

Noch ein kleiner Farbtupfer, um aus dem schwatten Einheitsbrei raus zu kommen.
Cinelli Veltrix Disc. Ja "falsch" herum. Nach dem Umbau auf 12fach kommen dann brandneue Bilder von der "richtigen" Seite. 🤗


----------



## ONE78 (6. September 2022)

useless schrieb:


> ...Garantiert ohne Carbon...


nicht mal an kurbel, schaltkäfig, bremshebeln, sattelschale,... 🤓


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. September 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> nicht mal an kurbel, schaltkäfig, bremshebeln, sattelschale,... 🤓


Die schwarzen Hochprofilfelgen auch Alu?

Die Lackierung finde ich klasse und auch die Proportionen. Und mich stören auch paar Carbonteile nicht. Nur der Aufdruck auf der Kurbel müsste nicht sein.


----------



## useless (6. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Hochprofilfelgen auch Alu?
> 
> Die Lackierung finde ich klasse und auch die Proportionen. Und mich stören auch paar Carbonteile nicht. Nur der Aufdruck auf der Kurbel müsste nicht sein.


Na gut. Im SLR Sattel ist ein bisschen Carbontapete. Aber sonst nüscht: Campa Athena schwarz komplett mit Miche Kurbel, Ritchey WCS Alu Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau, Felgen von Kinlin aus Scandium mit Q-Lite Naben und Sapim Race Speichen. Ach ja: Und alles natürlich mechanisch ohne Strom oder Hydraulik


----------



## micel3 (7. September 2022)

Wirklich ein sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (10. September 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Garantiert ohne Carbon


Da kann ich auch mitmischen: Mein GT Force Pendel-Rad.


----------



## randinneur (10. September 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch mitmischen: Mein GT Force Pendel-Rad.
> Anhang anzeigen 1548461



sehr gelungen! Vorbau sieht nach einem Deda 26mm aus? Welchen Lenker hast Du denn verbaut?


----------



## useless (10. September 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch mitmischen: Mein GT Force Pendel-Rad.
> Anhang anzeigen 1548461


Das ist ja mal ein richtiger seltener Vogel


----------



## helmsp (10. September 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> sehr gelungen! Vorbau sieht nach einem Deda 26mm aus? Welchen Lenker hast Du denn verbaut?


Richtig, ist ein Deda Vorbau, leider gibt es den nicht in schwarz.
Lenker ist ein Compact mit kurzem Reach und in 38mm Breite, auch von Deda


----------



## Riccardo (12. September 2022)

Update, neue Felgen sind angekommen ☺


----------



## baerst5 (12. September 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Garantiert ohne Carbon,


Hängt bzw. steht bei mir auch eines herum. Die Reifenbreite, damals durchaus üblich, ist 20 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (13. September 2022)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Die Reifenbreite, damals durchaus üblich, ist 20 mm


Also richtige Dackeltrenner😈
Oder wie man heute sagt "Männerreifen"😉


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Oder wie man heute sagt "Männerreifen"😉


Sagt man nicht eher „sinnlos“?


----------



## baerst5 (13. September 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sagt man nicht eher „sinnlos“?


Da ich eh darüber nachdenke, dem Raleigh einen neuen Laufradsatz zu spendieren, welche Breite und ggf. welches Modell wäre denn "sinnvoll" nach heutigen Maßstäben, und, welches Felgenmaß sollte ich dabei beachten?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2022)

Auf 25 mm würde ich schon gehen. Ich fahre auf einem LRS mit 17 mm Innenweite und auf einem mit 19 mm Innenweite 28 mm.
20 mm bringen dir 0 Vorteile gegenüber moderneren Breiten. Auch wenn immer noch viele denken, mit möglichst schmalen, totgepumpten Reifen sei man besonders schnell.


----------



## Thronfolger (14. September 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Mein Asphalttourer - 2018er Giant Defy Advanced neu mit SRAM AXS 1x12. Ich weiß, für echte Roadies ein NoGo, für mich persönlich aber eine simple Offenbarung nach Shimano Ultegra 2x11.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1462140


Wie ist deine Meinung paar Monate später? Immernoch happy? Ich hab das Gleiche an meinem neuen Endurance Renner vor...


----------



## EmDoubleU (14. September 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Wie ist deine Meinung paar Monate später? Immernoch happy? Ich hab das Gleiche an meinem neuen Endurance Renner vor...



Moin! Danke der Nachfrage!  

Ich bin nach wie vor mit der 1-by-Lösung an sich sehr zufrieden, habe aber bei der Konstellation der Komponenten nachgesteuert. 

Zuerst hatte ich ein 46er Kettenblatt in Verbindung mit einer 10-44er XPLR-Kassette. Die Bandbreite ist dann natürlich super, trotzdem gefiel mir die Abstufung auf den häufig gefahrenen Ritzeln nicht zu 100%. Ich bin da zwar eigentlich nicht so empfindlich, weil ich einen relativ breiten Wohlfühlbereich bei der Kadenz habe und mich angenehm zwischen 85 und 105 bewegen kann. 

Vor Kurzem habe ich aber auf eine 10-36er Kassette und ein 42er Kettenblatt umgebaut.
Von daher kann ich nur empfehlen, mit dem Ritzelrechner verschiedene Konstellationen entsprechend den persönlichen Vorstellungen durchzuspielen. 
Hier beispielhaft mal der Screenshot für ein 42er KB und die 10-36er Kassette bei einer 90er Kadenz.


----------



## helmsp (14. September 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Vor Kurzem habe ich aber auf eine 10-36er Kassette und ein 42er Kettenblatt umgebaut.


Danke für deine Idee, ich überlege schon länger selber meinen Schönwetter-Pendler auf 1x umzubauen. Viel mit dem ritzelrechner rumprobiert und werde wohl auf 44 Kettenblatt und 11-36 hinten. Mein "Nachteil" im Vergleich zu dir ist: Ich bin Shimano, somit fällt mir die 10er Ritzel und habe nur 10fach. Aber testen wir mal. Auch würde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und gleich oval testen.


----------



## baerst5 (14. September 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Auf 25 mm würde ich schon gehen. Ich fahre auf einem LRS mit 17 mm Innenweite und auf einem mit 19 mm Innenweite 28 mm.
> 20 mm bringen dir 0 Vorteile gegenüber moderneren Breiten. Auch wenn immer noch viele denken, mit möglichst schmalen, totgepumpten Reifen sei man besonders schnell.


Danke. Ich schwanke zwischen Conti Ultra Sport III und Grand Prix 4 Season. Gibt's als Faltreifen in 25 und 28 mm. Wäre das eine sinnvolle Lösung?


----------



## seblubb (14. September 2022)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich schwanke zwischen Conti Ultra Sport III und Grand Prix 4 Season. Gibt's als Faltreifen in 25 und 28 mm. Wäre das eine sinnvolle Lösung?


GP 4 Season ist n 1A Sorglosreifen, bei mir Pendeln und Touren. Etwas hölzern im Vergleich zu performanceorientierteren Reifen aber dafür auch im Herbst auf feuchtem Asphalt sehr berechenbar. 
Laufleistung war ich zufrieden, ebenso die Pannenstatistik


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2022)

*Ich* merke eigentlich keinen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen dem GP5000 und dem 4 Season. Letzterer bei unter 6000 km pannenfrei und Verschleiß ist auch noch kein ernsthaftes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (14. September 2022)

Riccardo schrieb:


> Update, neue Felgen sind angekommen ☺
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1549461


Noch ein Veltrix Disc  JUHU 🤗 😍🥰


----------



## Thronfolger (15. September 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Moin! Danke der Nachfrage!
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor mit der 1-by-Lösung an sich sehr zufrieden, habe aber bei der Konstellation der Komponenten nachgesteuert.
> 
> ...


Na toll, ich wollt genau was anderes hören.
Ich schwanke zwischen 44 / 10 - 44 und 42 / 10 - 36. 
Bei der 10-36 bin ich alt skeptisch ob das wirklich reicht. Und auf dich kann und will die Schuld später nicht abwälzen


----------



## MaxScholz1985 (15. September 2022)

Ich fahre auf meinem Canyon Endurace auch die Kombination 44/10-44 und war am Anfang skeptisch ob die 1/1 Übersetzung nötig ist, aber bei Anstiegen um die 20 Prozent und das am Ende einer Tour bin ich doch recht glücklich darüber. Die Abstufung ist natürlich Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber da ich überall 1 fach fahre stört es nicht.


----------



## corfrimor (15. September 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> GP 4 Season ist n 1A Sorglosreifen, bei mir Pendeln und Touren. Etwas hölzern im Vergleich zu performanceorientierteren Reifen aber dafür auch im Herbst auf feuchtem Asphalt sehr berechenbar.
> Laufleistung war ich zufrieden, ebenso die Pannenstatistik





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Ich* merke eigentlich keinen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen dem GP5000 und dem 4 Season. Letzterer bei unter 6000 km pannenfrei und Verschleiß ist auch noch kein ernsthaftes Thema.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Fahre seit vielen Jahren den 4Season (zunächst 25mm, jetzt 28mm) bei allen Gelegenheiten, von höhenmeterlastigen Bergtouren im Sommer bis hin zu langen Grundlagenrunden im Winter. Meine Frau nutzt ihn für das Gleiche plus Pendeln. Wir hatten in einigen zehntausend Kilometern (inklusive ungeteerten Radwegen, neudeutsch: Gravel...) erst ein oder zwei Pannen, das ist nicht schlecht, finde ich.


----------



## Thronfolger (15. September 2022)

MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinem Canyon Endurace auch die Kombination 44/10-44 und war am Anfang skeptisch ob die 1/1 Übersetzung nötig ist, aber bei Anstiegen um die 20 Prozent und das am Ende einer Tour bin ich doch recht glücklich darüber. Die Abstufung ist natürlich Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber da ich überall 1 fach fahre stört es nicht. Anhang anzeigen 1551161


schaut richtig gut aus! Hatte immer im Kopf. dass die große Kassette das Bild am Renner zerstört. Schaut aber nicht so aus.
ich fahr auch nur 1x am MTB, deswegen werd ich die Gangsprünge auch nicht als Problem sehen. Hab jetzt auch am Bergamont Grandurance eine 11-34T Kassette, die hat 11-13-15-17-19-... also eigentlich die identische Abstufung, nur dass das große KB 50T hat und nicht 42/44/46


----------



## aka (15. September 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Ich* merke eigentlich keinen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen dem GP5000 und dem 4 Season. Letzterer bei unter 6000 km pannenfrei und Verschleiß ist auch noch kein ernsthaftes Thema.


Ich finde der 4Seasons rollt wie ein Sack Nuesse, hoelzern und traege.
Vergleichsreifen sind GP5000 und Gravel King Slick.


----------



## ekm (15. September 2022)

Das könnt Ihr gerne in einem der zahlreichen Reifenthreadendlosdiskussionen weiterverfolgen..


----------



## Stephan Weniger (15. September 2022)

Mein neuester Aufbau und der zweite mit Disc.














Es hat leider sehr lange gedauert bis alle Teile für den Aufbau verfügbar waren und dann kam noch eine  neunwöchige Zwangspause dazu. Heute habe ich mal die Bremsbeläge eingefahren.


Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. September 2022)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Mein neuester Aufbau und der zweite mit Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magst du mal was zum Rahmen und den verbauten Komponenten sagen?
Titan ist einfach zeitlos schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (15. September 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Magst du mal was zum Rahmen und den verbauten Komponenten sagen?
> Titan ist einfach zeitlos schön!


Der Rahmen ist von Firefly aus Boston gefertigt. Verbaut sind Lager von CK, Naben und Steuersatz in mate bourbon. Felgen sind Beast RX40. Sattel und Sattelstütze kommen von MCFK. Die Kurbel kommt von THM und wird für SRM für den PM gefertigt, hier die einzige Lösung mit 165mm Länge. Vorbau kommt auch von THM und der Lenker ist von Schmolke. Bremssättel sind Trickstuff C21 Flatmount.


Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. September 2022)

Wunderschön! Nur der Vorbau ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## stummerwinter (15. September 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wunderschön! Nur der Vorbau ist nicht mein Fall.


Wollte nichts schreiben, geht mir aber auch so…😉

Irgendwas dünneres und gerade, vll Titan…


----------



## corfrimor (15. September 2022)

Über den Vorbau kann man sich streiten, wär mir aber völlig egal, das Rad ist einfach der Hammer! 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## JensXTR (23. September 2022)

Kleines Laufradupgrade…. 😉


----------



## dopero (23. September 2022)

Sieht seltsam aus, das Logo folgt hinten dem Schriftzug, vorne geht es ihm voraus (jeweils in Leserichtung).
Evtl. das Vorderrad anders herum einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (23. September 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Sieht seltsam aus, das Logo folgt hinten dem Schriftzug, vorne geht es ihm voraus (jeweils in Leserichtung).
> Evtl. das Vorderrad anders herum einbauen?


Da hast du recht, ist mir selbst noch nicht aufgefallen! Das lässt sich noch ändern!


----------



## EmDoubleU (24. September 2022)

Gestern war Herbstanfang - das Wetter darf gern noch länger so bleiben… 🤩


----------



## carofem (25. September 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Kleines Laufradupgrade…. 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1556183


Schönes Radl, Gewicht vom ganzen Bike wäre super !?


----------



## JensXTR (25. September 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Schönes Radl, Gewicht vom ganzen Bike wäre super !?


Vielen Dank! Aktuelles Gewicht komplett fahrbereit beläuft sich auf 6,8kg


----------



## carofem (25. September 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Aktuelles Gewicht komplett fahrbereit beläuft sich auf 6,8kg


Ui, wasn daran so schwer, LRS, Rahmen, Gruppe ?


----------



## JensXTR (25. September 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Ui, wasn daran so schwer, LRS, Rahmen, Gruppe ?


schon ne verkehrte Welt, wenn ein Rad ohne extremen Leichtbau mit 48mm Felgen, 25mm Reifen und einer breiten Übersetzung als "schwer" bei 6,8kg bezeichnet wird


----------



## RSkai (25. September 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Kleines Laufradupgrade…. 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1556183


Schönes Rad! Ich würde nur die Flaschenhalter andersherum montieren.


----------



## swift daddy (25. September 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Ui, wasn daran so schwer, LRS ...


Ganz bestimmt der LRS, weiß doch jeder dass die Lighties sackschwer sind 😜🤭


----------



## seblubb (25. September 2022)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt der LRS, weiß doch jeder dass die Lighties sackschwer sind 😜🤭





			
				Ronnie Coleman schrieb:
			
		

> Lightweight Baby!


----------



## carofem (26. September 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> schon ne verkehrte Welt, wenn ein Rad ohne extremen Leichtbau mit 48mm Felgen, 25mm Reifen und einer breiten Übersetzung als "schwer" bei 6,8kg bezeichnet wird


Ohne Disc, mit einem teuren LRS, mit Tune Brocken und leichtem Rahmen hätte ich weniger geschätzt !
Schön isses trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (26. September 2022)

JensXTR schrieb:


> schon ne verkehrte Welt, wenn ein Rad ohne extremen Leichtbau mit 48mm Felgen, 25mm Reifen und einer breiten Übersetzung als "schwer" bei 6,8kg bezeichnet wird



Ist normal hier. Wurde bei meinem C60 mit 6,7kg bei verbauten Obermayer und DI2 genau so als zu schwer betitelt.
So ist es halt wenn man ehrliche fahrbereite Gewichtsangaben macht ohne irgendwas zuvor abzubauen.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (27. September 2022)

Gegen die Granaten zuvor kann ich zwar nicht anstinken, aber hier mal meins:

Alter Stahl in neuem Gewand:















Ne schwarze Kurbel ist im Zulauf, Lenkerband wickeln mußsch nochmal üben (werd ich wohl nie gescheit hinbekommen), das Bluetoothteil für die DI2 wird auch noch ordentlich befestigt. Und ja, die Spinnweben an den Laufrädern hab ich schon beseitigt.


----------



## oneeasy (30. September 2022)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach ca. 5 Jahren Abstinenz in sachen Rennrad auch mal wieder ein Bike aufgebaut 😉



hier nach Umbau auf Sram und einige anderen Teilen und Entfernung von einigen Schriftzügen.......
auf dem 2 Bild die Ausgangsposition..
Gewicht liegt mit einer Kofferwaage gemessen bei 6,8kg mit (schwere Pedalen😉)


----------



## solanto (7. Oktober 2022)

Da mein Rennradrahmen noch auf sich warten läßt und ich lange schwanger gegangen bin, ob ich denn ein Rennrad überhaupt brauchen würde, wird das Exploro Ultra in der Zwischenzeit genutzt und im Roadmodus bewegt:


----------



## stuhli (7. Oktober 2022)

Hier starte ich mal eine kleine Abstimmung, ohne einen extra Thread zu machen.
Welches von beiden würdet Ihr nehmen identisch (mech. Ultegra und gleicher LRS) ausgestattet und farblich so wie abgebildet.

Isaac Boson




Isaac Vitron




Hat sogar jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Issac? Im Netz finde ich nicht allzuviel.
Beide plane ich mir näher anzusehen und auch jeweils eine Probefahrt zu machen.


----------



## Erdnah (7. Oktober 2022)

Schöner weil cleaner find ich die Aero Variante. Nehmen würde das Rote ohne 1 piece cockpit und Vollintegration, mit runder Sattelstütze, vermutlich geringerem Gewicht und dem schönen Rot.
Erdnah


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2022)

Das obere finde ich viel stimmiger.


----------



## solanto (7. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch für BLUE!


----------



## stuhli (7. Oktober 2022)

Das obere ist etwas teurer, weil anderes Carbon. Die Unterschiede werde ich noch erfragen. Es hat auch etwas schlankere Rohrformen und ist das Endurancemodell. Der Hinterbau bietet durch minimalen Flex eben Langstreckenkomfort.
Das rote ist das Comfortmodell, etwas schwerer und käme identisch ausgestattet ca. 500€ günstiger. Geo der beiden sind sag ich mal ähnlich, das Boson sportlicher. Bin aufs Fahren gespannt ob ich die Unterschiede merke.
Der Integrallenker beim blauen passte mir gut beim kurzen Probesitzen, schade dass der nicht beim roten Vitron lieferbar ist.
Preislich sind wir bei rot 4400 mit 1280gramm Radsatz. Blau dann eben 4900. In Maastricht beim kurzen kucken und draufsitzen, hats mir auch etwas mehr das blaue Boson angetan. Ob und welches es wird, entscheidet sich dann, denn ich muss Vorteile gegenüber meinem Palooka spüren. Vorteil der Isaac ist die 30er Reifenfreigabe, oder sinds 30mm? Das werde ich auch in Erfahrung bringen.
Isaac gegen



Gehen muss das Palooka aber nicht. Das behalte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (7. Oktober 2022)

Definitiv das blaue


----------



## kordesh (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde auch definitiv das blaue Rad nehmen.
Kommt aber auch sehr auf den Laufradsatz an, denke ich.
Das blaue Rad mit dem Laufradsatz vom roten Rad geht nicht. In das blaue Rad gehören Felgen mit hohem Profil! 
Wenn beim Laufradsatz flache Felgen geplant sind würde ich das rote nehmen. 
Natürlich nur, wenn ich rein nach der Optik entscheiden würde.


----------



## stuhli (8. Oktober 2022)

Danke für Eure Meinungen. Beide würden mit einem anderen Radsatz kommen, als abgebildet. Wobei die 50er auf dem blauen schon gut aussehen von der Höhe, ich aber 40er nehmen würde. Die Marke ist aber die gleiche (Fore, Eigenmarke von Isaac) mit 240er anstatt 350er DTswiss. So zumindest mein Wunsch bis jetzt. Das Mehrgewicht kommt demnach durch die Naben und ob ich das spüre, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Entscheidung vor Ort. Werde Isaac mal anmailen wo die Räder in meiner Grösse zur Verfügung stehen und was für Unterschiede die Carbonsorten so ausmachen.
Das Aeromodell Meson sieht so aus.


----------



## carofem (8. Oktober 2022)

Würde ganz klar das leichtere nehmen und dann natürlich in rot !
Wenn du halt selber bisl schrauben willst ist das rote die bessere Wahl .
Aber so wie du es vor hast, drauf setzen, fahren und da wo du dich wohler fühlst ,zuschlagen .


----------



## stuhli (8. Oktober 2022)

Auf der Isaac Seite gibt es Beschreibungen zu den Carbonsorten und auch zu dem Gewichten. Hochgehoben in Maastricht war das blaue spürbar leichter, was wohl an der Ausstattung lag. Rahmengewicht sinds 50 Gramm laut Isaac, also entscheidet das Fahrgefühl. Wobei die Optik für das blaue Boson spricht. Leider gibt es das nicht in dem rot des Vitron und das blau ist in natura auch dunkler. Sah sehr edel aus.
Da ich ja beim Rennrad auf Campagnolo stehe, würde ich am liebsten nur den Rahmen nehmen und mit Campa Record aufbauen. Ultegra ist aber keinen deut schlechter, das hab ich schon selbst erfahren.
Jetzt möchte ich aber nicht weiter die Galerie zumüllen. Wird bis zur Probefahrt eh dauern.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Oktober 2022)

Sodale, kurz mal bei gutem Wetter die Beine ausgeschüttelt, und ein Foto von der richtigen Seite geschossen. 
Jetzt mit DI2 Ultegra/105er Mix (12fach).
Ein Traum zum fahren. Bremsen kommen jetzt auch so langsam in die Gänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (13. Oktober 2022)

De Rosa im "Pendel"-Modus.


----------



## stuhli (13. Oktober 2022)

Den Spritzschutz hab ich mir auch gegönnt...passt nicht bei meinem Palooka


----------



## helmsp (13. Oktober 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Den Spritzschutz hab ich mir auch gegönnt...passt nicht bei meinem Palooka


Es ist auch bei mir eine...knifflige Angelegenheit mit Felgenbremsen. Ich muss es von vorne durchfädeln und dann stehts trotzdem irgendwie schief.

Ich mag es trotzdem da ich es immer schön klein gefaltet im Rucksack habe und bringt mehr als der normale Sattel-AssSaver.


----------



## solanto (25. Oktober 2022)

Hier jetzt einmal die neuen Rennpferde in der Familie...


----------



## stuhli (25. Oktober 2022)

Apropos neues Rennpferd...
Heute gabs die Probefahrt mit dem Isaac Boson. Da in meiner Grösse in D nicht zu bekommen  gings zum Kurzurlaub mit der Frau nach Maastricht.



Hier Grösse XL, passts mit dem 100er/42er Lenker wie Arsch auf Eimer. Der Spacerturm war so wie auf dem Bild ok, allerdings kann ich da gut 1 bis 1,5cm tiefer gehen. Saß sehr bequem. Wie erwartet bringen die 28er Reifen in Verbindung mit dem Endurancerahmen (soll laut Hersteller gut dämpfen) einen prima Komfort, den ich im Gegensatz zu meinem Palooka mit 26er Reifen besonders deutlich vorne spürte  hinten aber auch. Sehr handlich ists trotz des nicht superleichten Radsatzes und im Antritt stabiler als mein Titanbomber. Bocksteif wie ein Sprinterrad ists nicht. Über mangelnden Geradeauslauf konnte ich mich auf geplasterten Bergabpassage nicht beschweren. Ein guter Allrounder nach meinem Geschmack, eben ähnlich wie mein jetziges Rad, nur etwas raciger und stabiler. Die mech. 105 schaltet nicht schlechter als meine 8 Jahre alte Campa Super Record. Die 140er Scheiben, der noch nicht eingebremsten Bremsanlage sind aber nix für meine gut 80 Kilo. Das war mir aber klar, denn am Gravelbike hab ich 160er GRX.
Ich lass mir jetzt ein Angebot machen mit mit Ultegra Di2 ohne LRS. Den werde ich bei aerycs ordern. Da dann wohl auch gleich mit 30er Wolfpack Reifen. Es wird dann meinem Gravelbike stark Konkurrenz machen in Sachen Komfort.


----------



## Tom33 (25. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Ben9696 (26. Oktober 2022)

würde hier wohl auch stehen wenn ich nicht Anfang des Jahres ein Aeroad genommen hätte


----------



## stuhli (26. Oktober 2022)

@solanto 
Das weisse Liv ist ein Träumchen.
Liegt wohl an den Camparädern bei mir


----------



## solanto (26. Oktober 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das weisse Liv ist ein Träumchen.
> Liegt wohl an den Camparädern bei mir



Darüber wird sich meine Frau freuen - ich leite das gleich einmal weiter... .

Das BLUE Isaac ist übrigens die richtige Entscheidung . Anleihen an das Tarmac SL7 sind sichtbar...


----------



## Jabba81 (26. Oktober 2022)

schönes Canyon, Farbe gefällt mir. Ich finde aber die braunen Reifen beissen sich. Würde wohl noch besser mit schwarzen aussehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (26. Oktober 2022)

solanto schrieb:


> Darüber wird sich meine Frau freuen - ich leite das gleich einmal weiter... .
> 
> Das BLUE Isaac ist übrigens die richtige Entscheidung . Anleihen an das Tarmac SL7 sind sichtbar...


Ja...mit noch etwas schlankeren Rohren. Deshalb ich das Isaac Vitron erst gar nicht gefahren. Sieht man live besser sls auf den Bildern.
Es wird zwar nicht billig aber das Tarmac ist da nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Tom33 (26. Oktober 2022)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> schönes Canyon, Farbe gefällt mir. Ich finde aber die braunen Reifen beissen sich. Würde wohl noch besser mit schwarzen aussehen..


Danke und ja, wenn die durch sind, kommen schwarze darauf.


----------



## solanto (27. Oktober 2022)

Nochmal ich... 😁

Black oder tan?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2022)

Blacked out, bitte.


----------



## ehrles8 (27. Oktober 2022)

Veloflex Tan😋


----------



## dopero (27. Oktober 2022)

Mit den unterschiedlichen Sätteln kann man das nicht sicher sagen 🤪


----------



## solanto (27. Oktober 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Mit den unterschiedlichen Sätteln kann man das nicht sicher sagen 🤪


Gut gesehen  Also tan?


----------



## Pio1 (27. Oktober 2022)

solanto schrieb:


> Gut gesehen  Also tan?


..tan


----------



## chubv (27. Oktober 2022)

solanto schrieb:


> Gut gesehen  Also tan?


Bei tan gibt's sicher besseres Wetter. Der Weißabgleich ist auf jeden Fall direkt wärmer. 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solanto (28. Oktober 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Bei tan gibt's sicher besseres Wetter. Der Weißabgleich ist auf jeden Fall direkt wärmer. 😎


Bin eigentlich auch immer eher für black, allerdings ist das an dem Radl ganz schön bös und düster - passend zur kommenden Jahreszeit?

Tan lockert das ein wenig auf und noch ist es ja fast Sommer... 😁

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Lefty88 (31. Oktober 2022)

Demnächst mit Bike Ahead Biturbo RS Aero 🔥…


----------



## BenMT (31. Oktober 2022)

Welche Bremsscheiben sind das? Bist du zufrieden? Suche Ersatz für meine RT800. Die Verziehen sich nach jeder Bremsung.


----------



## Lefty88 (31. Oktober 2022)

BenMT schrieb:


> Welche Bremsscheiben sind das? Bist du zufrieden? Suche Ersatz für meine RT800. Die Verziehen sich nach jeder Bremsung.


Das sind Galfer Bremsscheiben. Ich hatte zuvor die Dura-Ace Bremsscheiben, merke keinen negativen Unterschied, aber die Galfer sind leichter und die Bremskraft in Kombination mit meinen Dura-Ace Sätteln ist klasse. Ich würde diese Kombi wieder fahren. Bremsbeläge fahre ich die absoluteblack GRAPHEN...

Grüße


----------



## simda (5. November 2022)

Speci Aethos Comp… seit Mai mein Ersatzsportgerät zum MTB nach einem Handgelenkbruch.


----------



## Thronfolger (14. November 2022)

Ich darf mich nun offiziell auch Rennradfahrer nennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxScholz1985 (14. November 2022)

Und auch 1 x 12


----------



## ekm (14. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Ich darf mich nun offiziell auch Rennradfahrer nennen:


Nein, erst wenn die Ventilkappen wieder runter kommen..


----------



## Thronfolger (14. November 2022)

MaxScholz1985 schrieb:


> Und auch 1 x 12


ja, musste sein 


ekm schrieb:


> Nein, erst wenn die Ventilkappen wieder runter kommen..


 haha, nur das oder gibt´s noch mehr zu beachten?


----------



## ekm (14. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> ja, musste sein
> 
> haha, nur das oder gibt´s noch mehr zu beachten?


Keine Ahnung, ich konnte mich nur noch daran errinnern. Meine Kappen sind mittlerweile wieder drauf, weil mir inszwischen sch.. egal ist ob mein Rad 0,5 g oder Kg mehr wiegt.


----------



## ehrles8 (14. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> haha, nur das oder gibt´s noch mehr zu beachten?


Fotos immer von der Antriebsseite: check
Immer großes Blatt: check 🤣
Kurbel ausgerichtet: Ok lassen wir noch durchgehen
Logos der Laufräder ausgerichtet: Check 

Solide 8/10 direkt beim ersten Foto, das schaffen manche nach Jahren nicht. 
Weiter so und gute Fahrt 🤝😁.


----------



## dopero (14. November 2022)

Sieht für mich irgendwie zwei Nummern zu klein aus.

P.S..
Von den 8/10 kann man gleich 5 abziehen wegen 1fach.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich konnte mich nur noch daran errinnern. Meine Kappen sind mittlerweile wieder drauf, weil mir inszwischen sch.. egal ist ob mein Rad 0,5 g oder Kg mehr wiegt.


Ging's da jemals um das Gewicht? Die Dinger sind einfach nur nutzlos wie dieser Kommentar:



dopero schrieb:


> Von den 8/10 kann man gleich 5 abziehen wegen 1fach.


----------



## ekm (14. November 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ging's da jemals um das Gewicht?


Ist zu lange her, aber ich glaube das war anfangs bei manchen der Grund. 

Über den Nutzen kann man sich streiten (aber nicht hier!), mMn hält es das Ventil doch in manchen Situationen sauber. Beim eingewickelten Ersatzschlauch schützt es zumindest den Schlauch vor der Ventilspitze. Da es aber unschädlich ist die Dinger dran zu lassen.. egal.


----------



## Thronfolger (14. November 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Sieht für mich irgendwie zwei Nummern zu klein aus.
> 
> P.S..
> Von den 8/10 kann man gleich 5 abziehen wegen 1fach.


Das hab ich mir selbst auch schon gedacht. Nur für mein Personliches Empfinden ist die Karre elend lang. Damit muss ich erstmal klar kommen.
Da war eine 2x11 ab Werk dran, sowas hatte ich jetzt 3,5 Jahre am Commuter und mein Ansatz von Rennrad fahren sagt: 1x12 passt 


ehrles8 schrieb:


> Fotos immer von der Antriebsseite: check
> Immer großes Blatt: check 🤣
> Kurbel ausgerichtet: Ok lassen wir noch durchgehen
> Logos der Laufräder ausgerichtet: Check
> ...


Kurbel ging nicht anders, die hat sich am Helm abgestützt.


----------



## helmsp (15. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Da war eine 2x11 ab Werk dran, sowas hatte ich jetzt 3,5 Jahre am Commuter und mein Ansatz von Rennrad fahren sagt: 1x12 passt


Tja...auf meinem Pendler habe ich auch 1x.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (15. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Ich darf mich nun offiziell auch Rennradfahrer nennen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1585583


Hi, welche Rahmengröße hast Du?


----------



## Thronfolger (15. November 2022)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Hi, welche Rahmengröße hast Du?


58 (XL)


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2022)

1x regelt


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. November 2022)

Ach kommt, dann reihe ich mich auch nochmal in den Reigen „1-fach ist auch am Renner einfach einfach“ ein… 😉





PS:
42 auf 10-36 bei 12-fach.


----------



## xxxT (18. November 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Ach kommt, dann reihe ich mich auch nochmal in den Reigen „1-fach ist auch am Renner einfach einfach“ ein… 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1587923
> 
> ...


Einfach ist jetzt ja auch nicht so der grosse burner finde ich. Passt aber oft und reicht auch aus,in der Regel


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. November 2022)

xxxT schrieb:


> Einfach ist jetzt ja auch nicht so der grosse burner finde ich. Passt aber oft und reicht auch aus,in der Regel



Definitiv, 1-fach am Rennrad ist kein Allheilmittel oder keine Allgemeinempfehlung für jeden und alles. Wenn ich nicht im hohen Norden wohnen würde, sondern eher die Mittelgebirge mein tägliches Revier wären, würde mein Rennrad sicherlich eher einen 2x12-Antrieb haben. Wohl auch, wenn ich eher der Racer als der Tourer wäre. Aber für mein persönliches Einsatzgebiet ist das so nahezu perfekt. 👍


----------



## xxxT (18. November 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Definitiv, 1-fach am Rennrad ist kein Allheilmittel oder keine Allgemeinempfehlung für jeden und alles. Wenn ich nicht im hohen Norden wohnen würde, sondern eher die Mittelgebirge mein tägliches Revier wären, würde mein Rennrad sicherlich eher einen 2x12-Antrieb haben. Wohl auch, wenn ich eher der Racer als der Tourer wäre. Aber für mein persönliches Einsatzgebiet ist das so nahezu perfekt. 👍


Jo, wenns reicht ist doch gut.


----------



## RaidenX (19. November 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Definitiv, 1-fach am Rennrad ist kein Allheilmittel oder keine Allgemeinempfehlung für jeden und alles. Wenn ich nicht im hohen Norden wohnen würde, sondern eher die Mittelgebirge mein tägliches Revier wären, würde mein Rennrad sicherlich eher einen 2x12-Antrieb haben. Wohl auch, wenn ich eher der Racer als der Tourer wäre. Aber für mein persönliches Einsatzgebiet ist das so nahezu perfekt. 👍


Das sehe ich auch so. Und hoffentlich geht die Entwicklung der Hersteller hier nicht so weit wie bei den MTB's wo der Umwefer ja eigentlich weg ist.
Fahre hier im Mittelgebirge am MTB auch 1fach und sagen wir mal so, es geht schon recht gut, aber halt eben alles nur gemütliche Touren ohne groß auf Zeit oder Watt zu schauen.
Am Rennrad oder auch Gravelrad bin ich eigentlich ganz froh über 2 Fach. Auch wenn die Bandbreite die gleiche ist, bin ich schon über die ein oder andere Zwischenübersetzung froh.
Und außerdem verstehe ich überhaupt nicht warum der Umwerfer so schlimm sein soll? Ich hatte/habe eigentlich nie Probleme damit. Einmal eingestellt funktioniert das Schalten bei mir eigentlich problemlos und ewig...
Und jetzt auch nach vielleicht 5-6 Jahren 1fach am MTB suche ich bei jeder Fahrt immer noch des öfteren den Schalthebel fürn Umwerfer 🤣, vielleicht war oder bin ich das Ding einfach zu sehr gewohnt...


----------



## stuhli (19. November 2022)

Wenn man keine Umwerfer mag (warum auch immer, ich komme auch gut zurecht damit), dann geht s auch mit der Classified-Nabe. Hat mein Kumpel so gemacht und es schaltet wirklich blitzschnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (19. November 2022)

Umwerfer durch etwas ersetzen, das man nur mit proprietären Kassetten benutzen kann?
Wenn man es mag 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Slo0p (21. November 2022)

Dieses Jahr Österreich am Pillersee. Meine italienische Dame.  





Und hier noch mal am Schießplatz um die Ecke.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Ich darf mich nun offiziell auch Rennradfahrer nennen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1585583


Welches Modell ist denn das? Farbe Sieht ja nach dem aktuellen Addict RC10 aus, aber die Teile sind vollkommen anders


----------



## Thronfolger (22. November 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist denn das? Farbe Sieht ja nach dem aktuellen Addict RC10 aus, aber die Teile sind vollkommen anders


Es ist ein Scott Addict 30 2022, im Standard war da mal eine 2x11 105er und ein Syncros Laufradsatz drin. Mein Fokus beim Rennrad liegt eher bei Allroad/Light Gravel, daher 1x und der Wunsch nach mehr Reifenfreiheit als 28/30mm beim Addict RC, aber keine Freiheit ala Addict Gravel bis 45mm.

Also wenn ich jetzt den Preis vom Addict RC10 2023 sehe, dann bekommt mein Rad ja ein Imageupgrade, weil rot-schwarz 2023 bei Scott wohl eher die Premiummodelle tragen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. November 2022)

Thronfolger schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt den Preis vom Addict RC10 2023 sehe, dann bekommt mein Rad ja ein Imageupgrade, weil rot-schwarz 2023 bei Scott wohl eher die Premiummodelle tragen.


Hatte tatsächlich nur bei den RCs geschaut und nicht den normalen Addict. Ja die Preise sind ein Wirt. Hatte das 2022er RC20 kurzfristig im Bikeleasing, da hat das noch 5k gekostet. Jetzt über 6k? Und da nichtmal Carbonlaufräder.... irre.


----------

